# The 2018 MOTYC Thread



## Platt

2017 MOTYC Thread
2016 MOTYC Thread
2015 MOTYC Thread
2014 MOTYC Thread
2013 MOTYC Thread
2012 MOTYC Thread
2011 MOTYC Thread
2010 MOTYC Thread
2009 MOTYC Thread
2008 MOTYC Thread

~!~!




> NJPW:
> *Roppongi 3K vs. The Young Bucks (Wrestle Kingdom 12) || YES = 14 ||*
> Cody vs. Kota Ibushi (Wrestle Kingdom 12) || YES = 9 ||
> *Minoru Suzuki vs. Hirooki Goto (Wrestle Kingdom 12) || YES = 25 ||*
> *Marty Scurll vs. Hiromu Takahashi vs. KUSHIDA vs. Will Ospreay (Wrestle Kingdom 12) || YES = 19 ||*
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Jay White (Wrestle Kingdom 12) || YES = 2 ||
> *Kenny Omega vs. Chris Jericho (Wrestle Kingdom 12) || YES = 33 ||*
> *Kazuchika Okada vs. Tetsuya Naito (Wrestle Kingdom 12) || YES = 26 ||*
> El Soberano Jr. vs. Sanson (FantasticaMania - Day 6) || YES = 1 ||
> Niebla Roja vs. Gran Guerrero (FantasticaMania - Day 6) || YES = 2 ||
> Angel de Oro & Niebla Roja vs. Gran Guerrero & Ultimo Guerrero (Fantastica Mania - Day 7) || YES = 1 ||
> Volador Jr. vs. El Barbaro Cavernario (Fantastica Mania - Day 7) || YES = 1 ||
> Rush vs. Satoshi Kojima (Fantastica Mania - Day 8) || YES = 2 ||
> Dragon Lee & Mistico vs. Gran Guerrero & Ultimo Guerrero (Fantastica Mania - Day 8) || YES = 2 ||
> *Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Minoru Suzuki (The New Beginning in Sapporo) || YES = 17 ||*
> The Young Bucks vs. Roppongi 3K (The New Beginning in Sapporo - Day 2) || YES = 6 ||
> *Kenny Omega vs. Jay White (The New Beginning in Sapporo - Day 2) || YES = 11 ||*
> CHAOS vs. Los Ingobernables de Japon (Road to the New Beginning - Day 6) || YES = 3 ||
> Los Ingobernables de Japon vs. CHAOS (Road to the New Beginning - Day 7) || YES = 3 ||
> Tetsuya Naito vs. YOSHI-HASHI (The New Beginning in Osaka) || YES = 1 ||
> *Will Ospreay vs. Hiromu Takahashi (The New Beginning in Osaka) || YES = 12 ||*
> *Kazuchika Okada vs. SANADA (The New Beginning in Osaka) || YES = 14 ||*
> Flip Gordon vs. Hiromu Takahashi vs. KUSHIDA (Honor Rising - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> Bullet Club vs. Golden Lovers & Chase Owens (Honor Rising - Day 1) || YES = 3 ||
> Dalton Castle vs. Beer City Bruiser vs. Beretta (Honor Rising - Day 2) || YES = 2 ||
> *Bullet Club vs. Golden Lovers (Honor Rising - Day 2) || YES = 11 ||*
> Roppongi 3K vs. Los Ingobernables de Japon vs. Suzuki-gun (46th Anniversary Show) || YES = 1 ||
> Taichi vs. Tetsuya Naito (46th Anniversary Show) || YES = 1 ||
> Minoru Suzuki vs. Togi Makabe (46th Anniversary Show) || YES = 3 ||
> Kazuchika Okada vs. Will Ospreay (46th Anniversary Show) || YES = 7 ||
> Juice Robinson vs. Yujiro Takahashi (New Japan Cup - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> *Michael Elgin vs. Tomohiro Ishii (New Japan Cup - Day 1) || YES = 18 ||*
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Taichi (New Japan Cup - Day 2) || YES = 7 ||
> *Kota Ibushi vs. YOSHI-HASHI (New Japan Cup - Day 3) || YES = 10 ||*
> *Tetsuya Naito vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (New Japan Cup - Day 3) || YES = 17 ||*
> Chuckie T vs. SANADA (New Japan Cup - Day 4) || YES = 2 ||
> Juice Robinson vs. Michael Elgin (New Japan Cup - Day 5) || YES = 1 ||
> * Kota Ibushi vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (New Japan Cup - Day 6) || YES = 14 ||*
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Juice Robinson (New Japan Cup - Day 7) || YES = 7 ||
> *SANADA vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (New Japan Cup - Day 8) || YES = 12 ||*
> *Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (New Japan Cup - Finals) || YES = 15 ||*
> Jushin Liger vs. Will Ospreay (Strong Style Evolved) || YES = 1 ||
> CHAOS vs. Suzuki-gun (Strong Style Evolved) || YES = 2 ||
> Jay White vs. Hangman Page (Strong Style Evolved) || YES = 3 ||
> *Golden Lovers vs. The Young Bucks (Strong Style Evolved) || YES = 26 ||*
> *Will Ospreay vs. Marty Scurll (Sakura Genesis) || YES = 16 ||*
> Bullet Club vs. Golden Lovers (Sakura Genesis) || YES = 2 ||
> *Kazuchika Okada vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (Sakura Genesis) || YES = 18 ||*
> Toa Henare vs. Tomohiro Ishii (Road to Wrestling Dontaku - Day 10) || YES = 5 ||
> Hirooki Goto vs. Juice Robinson (Road to Wrestling Dontaku - Day 12) || YES = 9 ||
> Minoru Suzuki vs. Tetsuya Naito (Wrestling Hinokuni) || YES = 1 ||
> CHAOS vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi & KUSHIDA (Wrestling Dontaku - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> Cody vs. Kota Ibushi (Wrestling Dontaku - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> Hangman Page vs. Kenny Omega (Wrestling Dontaku - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> *Will Ospreay vs. KUSHIDA (Wrestling Dontaku - Day 2) || YES = 10 ||*
> *Kazuchika Okada vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (Wrestling Dontaku - Day 2) || YES = 16 ||*
> ACH vs. Flip Gordon (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 1) || YES = 5 ||
> Taiji Ishimori vs. Will Ospreay (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 1) || YES = 4 ||
> Dragon Lee vs. SHO (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 2) || YES = 4 ||
> Chris Sabin vs. KUSHIDA (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 2) || YES = 2 ||
> Hiromu Takahashi vs. Marty Scurll (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 2) || YES = 5 ||
> ACH vs. Will Ospreay (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 3) || YES = 3 ||
> Chris Sabin vs. SHO (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 4) || YES = 3 ||
> KUSHIDA vs. Marty Scurll (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 4) || YES = 6 ||
> El Desperado vs. Hiromu Takahashi (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 4) || YES = 9 ||
> Will Ospreay vs. YOH (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 5) || YES = 1 ||
> Dragon Lee vs. Hiromu Takahashi (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 6) || YES = 6 ||
> KUSHIDA vs. SHO (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 8) || YES = 4 ||
> Hiromu Takahashi vs. Ryusuke Taguchi (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 8) || YES = 2 ||
> El Desperado vs. KUSHIDA (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 10) || YES = 1 ||
> Hiromu Takahashi vs. SHO (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 12) || YES = 1 ||
> Dragon Lee vs. KUSHIDA (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 12) || YES = 1 ||
> Chris Sabin vs. Ryusuke Taguchi (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 13) || YES = 1 ||
> Dragon Lee vs. El Desperado (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 13) || YES = 1 ||
> Flip Gordon vs. Will Ospreay (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 13) || YES = 4 ||
> Taiji Ishimori vs. YOH (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 13) || YES = 2 ||
> Marty Scurll vs. SHO (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 13) || YES = 2 ||
> Hiromu Takahashi vs. KUSHIDA (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 13) || YES = 6 ||
> *Hiromu Takahashi vs. Taiji Ishimori (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Finals) || YES = 17 ||*
> *Los Ingobernables de Japon vs. The Young Bucks (Dominion) || YES = 10 ||*
> *Will Ospreay vs. Hiromu Takahashi (Dominion) || YES = 16 ||*
> Tetsuya Naito vs. Chris Jericho (Dominion) || YES = 9 ||
> *Kazuchika Okada vs. Kenny Omega (Dominion) || YES = 29 ||*
> Michael Elgin vs. Hirooki Goto (Kizuna Road - Day 2) || YES = 4 ||
> Golden Lovers vs. Los Ingobernables de Japon (CEO x NJPW When Worlds Collide) || YES = 3 ||
> The Young Bucks vs. Los Ingobernables de Japon (G1 Special in San Francisco) || YES = 6 ||
> Hiromu Takahashi vs. Dragon Lee (G1 Special in San Francisco) || YES = 8 ||
> *Jay White vs. Juice Robinson (G1 Special in San Francisco) || YES = 19 ||*
> Kenny Omega vs. Cody (G1 Special in San Francisco) || YES = 5 ||
> EVIL vs. Michael Elgin (G1 Climax 28 - Day 1) || YES = 6 ||
> *Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Minoru Suzuki (G1 Climax 28 - Day 1) || YES = 13 ||*
> *Jay White vs. Kazuchika Okada (G1 Climax 28 - Day 1) || YES = 10 ||*
> Tomohiro Ishii vs. Toru Yano (G1 Climax 28 - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Hirooki Goto vs. SANADA (G1 Climax 28 - Day 2) || YES = 5 ||
> *Kota Ibushi vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (G1 Climax 28 - Day 2) || YES = 17 ||*
> *Kenny Omega vs. Tetsuya Naito (G1 Climax 28 - Day 2) || YES = 21 ||*
> Hangman Page vs. Michael Elgin (G1 Climax 28 - Day 3) || YES = 4 ||
> Minoru Suzuki vs. Togi Makabe (G1 Climax 28 - Day 3) || YES = 1 ||
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Jay White (G1 Climax 28 - Day 3) || YES = 7 ||
> Toru Yano vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (G1 Climax 28 - Day 4) || YES = 4 ||
> Juice Robinson vs. Kota Ibushi (G1 Climax 28 - Day 4) || YES = 4 ||
> *Tetsuya Naito vs. Tomohiro Ishii (G1 Climax 28 - Day 4) || YES = 15 ||*
> Hirooki Goto vs. Kenny Omega (G1 Climax 28 - Day 4) || YES = 9 ||
> Jay White vs. Michael Elgin (G1 Climax 28 - Day 5) || YES = 3 ||
> Hangman Page vs. Kazuchika Okada (G1 Climax 28 - Day 5) || YES = 6 ||
> Kota Ibushi vs. Toru Yano (G1 Climax 28 - Day 6) || YES = 1 ||
> *SANADA vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (G1 Climax 28 - Day 6) || YES = 12 ||*
> *Juice Robinson vs. Tetsuya Naito (G1 Climax 28 - Day 6) || YES = 17 ||*
> *Hirooki Goto vs. Tomohiro Ishii (G1 Climax 28 - Day 6) || YES = 15 ||*
> Michael Elgin vs. YOSHI-HASHI (G1 Climax 28 - Day 7) || YES = 2 ||
> Kazuchika Okada vs. Togi Makabe (G1 Climax 28 - Day 7) || YES = 1 ||
> *Tomohiro Ishii vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (G1 Climax 28 - Day 8) || YES = 10 ||*
> Juice Robinson vs. Kenny Omega (G1 Climax 28 - Day 8) || YES = 4 ||
> Kota Ibushi vs. SANADA (G1 Climax 28 - Day 8) || YES = 7 ||
> Kazuchika Okada vs. YOSHI-HASHI (G1 Climax 28 - Day 9) || YES = 7 ||
> *Kota Ibushi vs. Tomohiro Ishii (G1 Climax 28 - Day 10) || YES = 18 ||*
> Kenny Omega vs. SANADA (G1 Climax 28 - Day 10) || YES = 7 ||
> Hangman Page vs. Jay White (G1 Climax 28 - Day 11) || YES = 2 ||
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. YOSHI-HASHI (G1 Climax 28 - Day 11) || YES = 1 ||
> Kazuchika Okada vs. Michael Elgin (G1 Climax 28 - Day 11) || YES = 6 ||
> Kenny Omega vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (G1 Climax 28 - Day 12) || YES = 9 ||
> Hirooki Goto vs. Kota Ibushi (G1 Climax 28 - Day 12) || YES = 6 ||
> EVIL vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (G1 Climax 28 - Day 13) || YES = 2 ||
> Kazuchika Okada vs. Minoru Suzuki (G1 Climax 28 - Day 13) || YES = 6 ||
> Juice Robinson vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (G1 Climax 28 - Day 14) || YES = 1 ||
> *Kenny Omega vs. Tomohiro Ishii (G1 Climax 28 - Day 14) || YES = 15 ||*
> *Kota Ibushi vs. Tetsuya Naito (G1 Climax 28 - Day 14) || YES = 13 ||*
> Hangman Page vs. Minoru Suzuki (G1 Climax 28 - Day 15) || YES = 2 ||
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Michael Elgin (G1 Climax 28 - Day 15) || YES = 3 ||
> EVIL vs. Kazuchika Okada (G1 Climax 28 - Day 15) || YES = 7 ||
> Juice Robinson vs. Tomohiro Ishii (G1 Climax 28 - Day 16) || YES = 3 ||
> Kenny Omega vs. Toru Yano (G1 Climax 28 - Day 16) || YES = 1 ||
> SANADA vs. Tetsuya Naito (G1 Climax 28 - Day 16) || YES = 5 ||
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kazuchika Okada (G1 Climax 28 - Day 17) || YES = 9 ||
> SANADA vs. Tomohiro Ishii (G1 Climax 28 - Day 18) || YES = 7 ||
> Tetsuya Naito vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (G1 Climax 28 - Day 18) || YES = 7 ||
> *Kenny Omega vs. Kota Ibushi (G1 Climax 28 - Day 18) || YES = 14 ||*
> *Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kota Ibushi (G1 Climax 28 - Finals) || YES = 15 ||*
> CHAOS vs. Golden Lovers (Road to Destruction - Day 2) || YES = 5 ||
> CHAOS vs. Bullet Club Elite (Road to Destruction - Day 3) || YES = 1 ||
> Kenny Omega vs. Tomohiro Ishii (Destruction in Hiroshima) || YES = 6 ||
> *Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kazuchika Okada (Destruction in Kobe) || YES = 14 ||*
> Marty Scurll vs. Will Ospreay (NJPW Fighting Spirit Unleashed) || YES = 5 ||
> The Young Bucks vs. Guerrillas of Destiny (NJPW Fighting Spirit Unleashed) || YES = 3 ||
> CHAOS vs. Golden Lovers (NJPW Fighting Spirit Unleashed) || YES = 5 ||
> KUSHIDA vs. Marty Scurll (King of Pro-Wrestling) || YES = 1 ||
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Jay White (King of Pro-Wrestling) || YES = 1 ||
> Kenny Omega vs. Cody vs. Kota Ibushi (King of Pro-Wrestling) || YES = 1 ||
> ACH & Ryusuke Taguchi vs. El Soberano Jr. & Volador Jr. (Road to Power Struggle ~ Super Junior Tag League - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Los Ingobernables de Japon vs. Roppongi 3K (Road to Power Struggle ~ Super Junior Tag League - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> 
> Other Puro:
> Daisuke Sekimoto & Kazusada Higuchi vs. Hideki Suzuki & Konosuke Takeshita (DDT/BJW Toshikoshi Pro-Wrestling ~ Toshiwasure! Two Organization Shuffle Tag Tournament) || YES = 1 ||
> Joe Doering vs. Zeus (AJPW New Year Wars - Day 1) || YES = 7 ||
> Daisuke Sekimoto & Hideki Suzuki vs. Twin Towers (BJW New Year) || YES = 4 ||
> Daichi Hashimoto vs. Ryuichi Kawakami (BJW New Year) || YES = 1 ||
> Masashi Takeda vs. Takumi Tsukamoto (BJW New Year) || YES = 1 ||
> Naoya Nomura vs. Ryouji Sai (AJPW New Year Wars - Day 2) || YES = 2 ||
> Burning Wild vs. Violent Giants (AJPW New Years Wars - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> *Mike Bailey vs. Shuji Ishikawa (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Shinjuku) || YES = 11 ||*
> Jiro Kuroshio vs. Konosuke Takeshita (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Shinjuku) || YES = 3 ||
> Kenoh vs. Kaito Kiyomiya (NOAH Navigation For The Future - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Konosuke Takeshita vs. Tetsuya Endo (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Osaka - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Akito vs. Shuji Ishikawa (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Osaka - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Jiro Kuroshio vs. Tetsuya Endo (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Nerima) || YES = 1 ||
> HARASHIMA vs. Konosuke Takeshita (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Nerima) || YES = 1 ||
> Mike Bailey vs. Yukio Sakaguchi (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Yokohama) || YES = 4 ||
> Daisuke Sasaki vs. Shuji Ishikawa (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Yokohama) || YES = 1 ||
> Masa Kitamiya & Masato Tanaka vs. Naomichi Marufuji & Shingo Takagi (Riki Choshu Produce Power Hall ~ Set Back The Clock) || YES = 1 ||
> Daisuke Sasaki vs. Mike Bailey (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Shin-Kiba) || YES = 1 ||
> Kazusada Higuchi vs. Shuji Ishikawa (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Shin-Kiba) || YES = 3 ||
> Keisuke Ishii vs. Konosuke Takeshita (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Shin-Kiba) || YES = 2 ||
> HARASHIMA vs. Tetsuya Endo (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Shin-Kiba) || YES = 1 ||
> Arisa Nakajima vs. Misaki Ohata (SEAdLINNNG Now Or Never) || YES = 1 ||
> Dezmond Xavier & Zachary Wentz vs. Bandido & Flamita (Dragon Gate Open The New Year Gate - Day 3) || YES = 1 ||
> Masaaki Mochizuki & Susumu Yokosuka vs. Tribe Vanguard (Dragon Gate Open The New Year Gate - Day 3) || YES = 1 ||
> Fuminori Abe vs. Takuya Nomura (BJW ~To Was Gat Early~) || YES = 2 ||
> Oedo Tai vs. Queen’s Quest (Stardom 7th Anniversary) || YES = 4 ||
> Taichi vs. Tetsuya Naito (TAKA & Taichi Produce TAKATAICHIMANIA) || YES = 2 ||
> HARASHIMA vs. Shuji Ishikawa (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix The Final!!) || YES = 2 ||
> Jun Akiyama & Yuji Nagata vs. Naoya Nomura & Ryouji Sai (AJPW Yokohama Twilight Blues Special) || YES = 2 ||
> Violent Giants vs. Yoshiken (AJPW Yokohama Twilight Blues Special) || YES = 4 ||
> ANTIAS vs. MaxiMuM vs. Tribe Vanguard (Dragon Gate Kotoka Road To Final - Day 5) || YES = 1 ||
> Masaaki Mochizuki vs. Kzy (Dragon Gate Kotoka Road To Final - Day 5) || YES = 8 ||
> Mary Apache, Mayu Iwatani & Tam Nakano vs. Oedo Tai (Stardom 10/02) || YES = 1 ||
> Misaki Ohata vs. Arisa Nakajima (WAVE Valentine WAVE) || YES = 1 ||
> Oedo Tai vs. Mayu Iwatani & Tam Nakano (Stardom Queen’s Fest) || YES = 1 ||
> Io Shirai vs. Momo Watanabe (Stardom Queen’s Fest) || YES = 5 ||
> Hideki Suzuki & Jay Bradley vs. Atsushi Kotoge & Naomichi Marufuji (NOAH Navigation of Dash - Day 5) || YES = 1 ||
> Daisuke Sekimoto & Shuji Ishikawa vs. HARASHIMA & Konosuke Takeshita (DDT Into The Fight) || YES = 1 ||
> Daichi Hashimoto vs. Yasufumi Nakanoue (BJW 27/02) || YES = 2 ||
> MaxiMuM vs. Tribe Vanguard (Dragon Gate Champion Gate in Osaka - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Masaaki Mochizuki vs. Ben-K (Dragon Gate Champion Gate in Osaka - Day 2) || YES = 4 ||
> MaxiMuM & CK1 vs. Tribe Vanguard, Don Fujiii, Kagetora & Masaaki Mochizuki (Dragon Gate Kotoka Road To Final - The Ending) || YES = 1 ||
> Daichi Hashimoto vs. Takuya Nomura (BJW Ikkitousen ~ Strong Climb - Day 1) || YES = 3 ||
> Daisuke Harada vs. HAYATA (NOAH The Great Voyage in Yokohama) || YES = 1 ||
> Mohammed Yone & Quiet Storm vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima & Masa Kitamiya (NOAH The Great Voyage in Yokohama) || YES = 1 ||
> Kenoh vs. Takashi Sugiura (NOAH The Great Voyage in Yokohama) || YES = 1 ||
> Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Hideki Suzuki (BJW Big Japan Full Metal) || YES = 3 ||
> Rocky Kawamura & Yoshio Takahashi vs. Takashi Sugiura & Takuya Nomura (HARD HIT Samurai Wearing Leg Guards) || YES = 1 ||
> Atsushi Kotoge & Naomichi Marufuji vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima & Masa Kitamiya (NOAH Global Tag League - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Mio Momono vs. Misaki Ohata (WAVE Osaka Rhapsody Vol. 38) || YES = 1 ||
> Takuya Nomura vs. Yuya Aoki (BJW Ikkitousen ~ Strong Climb - Day 2) || YES = 3 ||
> HARASHIMA & Naomichi Marufuji vs. Daisuke Sekimoto & Kazusada Higuchi (DDT Judgment ~ DDT 21st Anniversary Show ~) || YES = 3 ||
> Konosuke Takeshita vs. Shuji Ishikawa (DDT Judgement ~ DDT 21st Anniversary Show ~) || YES = 4 ||
> Atsushi Aoki vs. Shuji Kondo (AJPW Dream Power Series - Day 5) || YES = 1 ||
> Joe Doering vs. Kento Miyahara (AJPW Dream Power Series - Day 5) || YES = 1 ||
> ANTIAS vs. Genki Horiguchi & Kzy (Dragon Gate Glorious Gate - Day 9) || YES = 1 ||
> Go Shiozaki & Kaito Kiyomiya vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima & Masa Kitamiya (NOAH Global Tag League - Day 4) || YES = 1 ||
> Atsushi Kotoge & Naomichi Marufuji vs. Kenoh & Takashi Sugiura (NOAH Global Tag League - Day 4) || YES = 1 ||
> Daichi Hashimoto vs. Yasufumi Nakanoue (BJW Ikkitousen ~ Strong Climb - Day 6) || YES = 1 ||
> ANTIAS vs. Genki Horiguchi, Kzy, Punch Tominaga, Susumu Yokosuka & YASSHI (Dragon Gate The Gate of Passion - Day 3) || YES = 1 ||
> Shuji Ishikawa vs. Yuji Hino (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Kento Miyahara vs. Shingo Takagi (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 1) || YES = 3 ||
> Suwama vs. Zeus (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Kento Miyahara vs. Naoya Nomura (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 2) || YES = 2 ||
> Go Shiozaki & Kaito Kiyomiya vs. Kenoh & Takashi Sugiura (NOAH Global Tag League - Day 9) || YES = 1 ||
> Shingo Takagi vs. Yuji Hino (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 7) || YES = 3 ||
> Jun Akiyama vs. Suwama (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 7) || YES = 1 ||
> Kento Miyahara vs. Shuji Ishikawa (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 7) || YES = 1 ||
> Daichi Hashimoto vs. Hideki Suzuki (BJW Sapporo 2 Days - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Arisa Nakajima vs. Mio Momono (SEAdLINNNG Shin-Kiba 3rd NIGHT) || YES = 1 ||
> Hana Kimura vs. Mika Iwata (Sendai Girls 19/04) || YES = 2 ||
> Io Shirai vs. Meiko Satomura (Sendai Girls 19/04) || YES = 4 ||
> Chihiro Hashimoto vs. Ayako Hamada (Sendai Girls 19/04) || YES = 1 ||
> Jun Akiyama vs. Zeus (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 11) || YES = 1 ||
> Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Dick Togo (BJW Osaka Surprise 36 ~ Tetsujin Densho) || YES = 1 ||
> Naoya Nomura vs. Shingo Takagi (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 13) || YES = 1 ||
> Jun Akiyama vs. Naomichi Marufuji (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 13) || YES = 2 ||
> Shingo Takagi vs. Shuji Ishikawa (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 14) || YES = 3 ||
> Yuko Miyamoto vs. HARASHIMA (DDT Max Bump) || YES = 1 ||
> Nobuhiro Shimatani vs. Saki Akai (DDT Max Bump) || YES = 1 ||
> Katsuhiko Nakajima & Masa Kitamiya vs. Go Shiozaki & Kaito Kiyomiya (NOAH Great Voyage in Niigata) || YES = 1 ||
> Takashi Sugiura vs. Atsushi Kotoge (NOAH Great Voyage in Niigata) || YES = 1 ||
> Kento Miyahara vs. Naomichi Marufuji (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 15) || YES = 5 ||
> MaxiMuM vs. Natural Vibes (Dragon Gate The Gate of Passion - Day 15) || YES = 1 ||
> Hideki Suzuki vs. Daisuke Sekimoto (BJW Endless Survivor) || YES = 3 ||
> ANTIAS vs. Big Ben (Dragon Gate Dead Or Alive) || YES = 2 ||
> MaxiMuM vs. Natural Vibes (Dragon Gate Dead Or Alive) || YES = 3 ||
> El Lindaman vs. Masaaki Mochizuki vs. Punch Tominaga vs. Ryo Saito vs. Shingo Takagi vs. YAMATO vs. Yasushi Kanda (Dragon Gate Dead Or Alive) || YES = 3 ||
> Masato Yoshino vs. Shingo Takagi (Dragon Gate King of Gate - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Kzy vs. YAMATO (Dragon Gate King of Gate - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> Masato Yoshino vs. Susumu Yokosuka (Dragon Gate King of Gate - Day 5) || YES = 1 ||
> Ben-K vs. Kzy (Dragon Gate King of Gate - Day 5) || YES = 2 ||
> Shigehiro Irie vs. Keisuke Ishii (DDT Audience) || YES = 1 ||
> Io Shirai vs. Momo Watanabe (Stardom Gold Star) || YES = 4 ||
> Kento Miyahara vs. Naomichi Marufuji (AJPW Super Power Series - Day 7) || YES = 4 ||
> Shingo Takagi vs. Susumu Yokosuka (Dragon Gate King of Gate - Day 10) || YES = 1 ||
> Go Shiozaki & Kaito Kiyomiya vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima & Masa Kitamiya (NOAH Navigation With Breeze - Day 10) || YES = 1 ||
> Naruki Dog vs. YAMATO (Dragon Gate King of Gate - Day 13) || YES = 1 ||
> Masato Yoshino vs. YAMATO (Dragon Gate King of Gate - Day 16) || YES = 1 ||
> Kaito Kiyomiya vs. Kenoh (NOAH Navigation With Emerald Spirits - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Big Ben vs. Tribe Vanguard (Dragon Gate King of Gate - Day 17) || YES = 1 ||
> Masaaki Mochizuki vs. Masato Yoshino (Dragon Gate King of Gate - Day 17) || YES = 1 ||
> Ayato Yoshida & Kaito Kiyomiya vs. Takuya Nomura & Toru Sugiura (Fortune Dream 5) || YES = 1 ||
> Oedo Tai vs. Thunder Rock (Stardom Goddesses of Destiny) || YES = 1 ||
> Hideki Suzuki vs. Takuya Nomura (BJW 20/06) || YES = 3 ||
> Masashi Takeda vs. Isami Kodaka (BJW 20/06) || YES = 4 ||
> Kazuchika Okada vs. Minoru Suzuki (Minoru Suzuki 30th Anniversary Festival - Day 1) || YES = 3 ||
> Shigehiro Irie vs. Kazusada Higuchi (DDT What Are You Doing) || YES = 1 ||
> Daisuke Harada vs. Hitoshi Kumano (NOAH Navigation With Emerald Spirits - Day 8) || YES = 1 ||
> Takashi Sugiura vs. Kenoh (NOAH Navigation With Emerald Spirits - Day 8) || YES = 1 ||
> MaxiMuM vs. Tribe Vanguard (Dragon Gate Rainbow Gate - Day 9) || YES = 1 ||
> Jake Lee vs. Kento Miyahara (AJPW Dynamite Series - Day 12) || YES = 1 ||
> Kazusada Higuchi vs. Konosuke Takeshita vs. MAO vs. Masashi Takeda (DDT Live! Maji Manji #10) || YES = 1 ||
> Katsuhiko Nakajima & Masa Kitamiya vs. Hideyoshi Kamitani & Takuya Nomura (Riki Choshu Produce Power Hall) || YES = 2 ||
> Kento Miyahara, Naoya Nomura & Yoshitatsu vs. Joe Doering, KAI & Zeus (AJPW Summer Action Series - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Momo Watanabe vs. Hazuki (Stardom Bright Summer ~ RISE vs. Stardom) || YES = 1 ||
> Jun Tonsho, Kaz Hayashi, Masayuki Kono & Shuji Kondo vs. Strong Hearts (W-1 WRESTLE-1 Tour 2018 Symbol - Day 3) || YES = 1 ||
> Natural Vibes vs. ANTIAS (Dragon Gate Kobe Pro-Wrestling Festival) || YES = 1 ||
> Bandido & MaxiMuM vs. Tribe Vanguard (Dragon Gate Kobe Pro-Wrestling Festival) || YES = 1 ||
> Big Ben vs. Tribe Vanguard (Dragon Gate Kobe Pro-Wrestling Festival) || YES = 2 ||
> Violent Giants vs. Gianni Valletta & TAJIRI (AJPW Summer Action Series - Day 6) || YES = 1 ||
> ALL OUT vs. Cassandra Miyagi, DASH Chisako & Meiko Satomura (DDT Live! Maji Manji #12) || YES = 1 ||
> Kento Miyahara vs. Zeus (AJPW Summer Action Series - Day 11) || YES = 2 ||
> Akitoshi Saito, Masato Tanaka, Naomichi Marufuji & Takashi Sugiura vs. Go Shiozaki, Katsuhiko Nakajima, Kenoh & Masa Kitamiya (NOAH Departure) || YES = 1 ||
> Kagetsu vs. Mayu Iwatani (Stardom X Stardom) || YES = 1 ||
> Daisuke Sekimoto & Hideki Suzuki vs. Fuminori Abe & Takuya Nomura (BJW Midsummer Korakuen 2 Battles - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> 50 Funky Powers, Akitoshi Saito, Masato Tanaka & Naomichi Marufuji vs. Atsushi Kotoge, Kaito Kiyomiya, Katsuhiko Nakajima, Kenoh & Masa Kitamiya (NOAH Kawasaki Sports Association 70th Anniversary - NOAH vs. Kawasaki Festival) || YES = 1 ||
> Takashi Sugiura vs. Go Shiozaki (NOAH Kawasaki Sports Association 70th Anniversary - NOAH vs. Kawasaki Festival) || YES = 2 ||
> Miyu Yamashita vs. Yuu (TJP Brand New Wrestling 2 ~ Now It’s Time To Attack ~) || YES = 2 ||
> Zeus vs. Shuji Ishikawa (AJPW Summer Explosion Series - Day 9) || YES = 2 ||
> Masashi Takeda vs. Jun Kasai (FREEDOMS/Jun Kasai Produce Tokyo Death Match Carnival 2018 ~ Crazy Monkey 20th Anniversary ~) || YES = 3 ||
> Atsushi Aoki & Jun Akiyama vs. Daisuke Harada & Takashi Sugiura (NOAH Naomichi Marufuji 20th Anniversary Show ~ Flight ~) || YES = 1 ||
> Hideo Itami vs. Naomichi Marufuji (NOAH Naomichi Marufuji 20th Anniversary Show ~ Flight ~) || YES = 2 ||
> ANTIAS vs. MaxiMuM & Tribe Vanguard (Dragon Gate Storm Gate - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Okami vs. Fuminori Abe & Takuya Nomura (BJW 06/09) || YES = 1 ||
> Hideki Suzuki vs. Yasufumi Nakanoue (BJW Big Japan Death Vegas) || YES = 1 ||
> Hikaru Shida vs. Aja Kong (OZ Academy Flower Bloom in Yokohama) || YES = 1 ||
> Jake Lee vs. Jun Akiyama (AJPW Royal Road Tournament - Day 3) || YES = 1 ||
> Jake Lee vs. Kento Miyahara (AJPW Royal Road Tournament - Day 5) || YES = 1 ||
> Mayu Iwatani vs. Momo Watanabe (Stardom 5STAR Grand Prix - Day 9) || YES = 1 ||
> Mayu Iwatani vs. Utami Hayashishita (Stardom 5STAR Grand Prix - Day 9) || YES = 1 ||
> Masaaki Mochizuki & Shun Skywalker vs. Tribe Vanguard (Dragon Gate Dangerous Gate) || YES = 1 ||
> Hiroyo Matsumoto vs. Nanae Takahashi (SEAdLINNNG d-Higher) || YES = 1 ||
> Arisa Nakajima vs. Rina Yamashita (SEAdLINNNG d-Higher) || YES = 1 ||
> Takashi Sugiura vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima (NOAH Global Junior League - Day 10) || YES = 2 ||
> MaxiMuM vs. R.E.D. (Dragon Gate The Gate of Victory - Day 4) || YES = 1 ||
> Emi Sakura vs. Mei Suruga (Gatoh Move Japan Tour #384) || YES = 1 ||
> MAO vs. Sanshiro Takagi (DDT Ryogoku Peter Pan) || YES = 1 ||
> HARASHIMA & Yukio Sakaguchi vs. Team Dream Futures (DDT Ryogoku Peter Pan) || YES = 1 ||
> CIMA vs. Konosuke Takeshita (DDT Ryogoku Peter Pan) || YES = 1 ||
> Danshoku Dino vs. Daisuke Sasaki (DDT Ryogoku Peter Pan) || YES = 1 ||
> Zeus vs. Kento Miyahara (AJPW Raising An Army Memorial Series - Day 11) || YES = 1 ||
> Momo Watanabe vs. Mayu Iwatani (Stardom True Fight) || YES = 3 ||
> 
> Europe Indy:
> Doug Williams vs. Michael May (OTT Contenders 5) || YES = 1 ||
> Jordan Devlin vs. Darren Kearney (OTT Contenders 5) || YES = 1 ||
> Grizzled Young Veterans vs. Moustache Mountain (PROGRESS Chapter 61: Don’t Touch Me… Don’t… Don’t Touch Me) || YES = 1 ||
> Pete Dunne vs. Joseph Conners (PROGRESS Chapter 61: Don’t Touch Me… Don’t… Don’t Touch Me) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Brooks vs. Will Ospreay (PROGRESS Chapter 61: Don’t Touch Me… Don’t… Don’t Touch Me) || YES = 4 ||
> Travis Banks vs. Chris Brookes (PROGRESS Chapter 61: Don’t Touch Me… Don’t… Don’t Touch Me) || YES = 3 ||
> Monster Consulting & Ringkampf vs. RISE (wXw Back To The Roots XVII) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Brooks vs. Ryan Smile (RevPro High Stakes) || YES = 1 ||
> Mark Andrews vs. Will Ospreay (RevPro High Stakes) || YES = 2 ||
> Moustache Mountain vs. Suzuki-gun (RevPro High Stakes) || YES = 5 ||
> Chris Brookes vs. Trent Seven vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (PROGRESS Chapter 62: Fear No More, Come To Dust) || YES = 2 ||
> Travis Banks vs. TK Cooper (PROGRESS Chapter 62: Fear No More, Come To Dust) || YES = 1 ||
> *WALTER vs. Timothy Thatcher (PROGRESS Chapter 62: Fear No More, Come To Dust) || YES = 21 ||*
> Travis Banks vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (OTT Homecoming - Dublin) || YES = 1 ||
> Keith Lee vs. Mike Bailey (OTT Homecoming - Dublin) || YES = 2 ||
> Jordan Devlin vs. Timothy Thatcher (OTT Homecoming - Dublin) || YES = 1 ||
> The Kings of the North vs. The Rapture (OTT Homecoming - Dublin) || YES = 1 ||
> Chuck Taylor vs. Mark Haskins (OTT Homecoming - Belfast) || YES = 1 ||
> Keith Lee vs. Timothy Thatcher (OTT Homecoming - Belfast) || YES = 1 ||
> The Rapture vs. The Kings of the North (OTT Homecoming - Belfast) || YES = 1 ||
> David Starr vs. Mike Bailey (RevPro Live At The Cockpit 26) || YES = 1 ||
> Travis Banks vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (RevPro Live At The Cockpit 26) || YES = 1 ||
> Tyler Bate vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (PROGRESS Chapter 63: Take Me Underground) || YES = 7 ||
> British Strong Style vs. David Starr & Matt Riddle (PROGRESS Chapter 63: Take Me Underground) || YES = 4 ||
> Mark Davis vs. WALTER (PROGRESS Chapter 63: Take Me Underground) || YES = 6 ||
> David Starr vs. WALTER (FCP A Tribute to Francois Trebec) || YES = 2 ||
> Jonah Rock vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (PROGRESS Chapter 64: Thunderbastards Are Go!) || YES = 1 ||
> Chris Brookes vs. Eddie Dennis vs. Mark Andrews vs. Morgan Webster vs. Pete Dunne vs. TK Cooper vs. Trent Seven vs. Tyler Bate (PROGRESS Chapter 64: Thunderbastards Are Go!) || YES = 1 ||
> Alexander James vs. Timothy Thatcher (AMBITION 9) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. WALTER (AMBITION 9) || YES = 3 ||
> Mike Bailey vs. Timothy Thatcher (AMBITION 9) || YES = 1 ||
> Lucky Kid vs. Timothy Thatcher (wXw 16 Carat Gold - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> John Klinger vs. Ilja Dragunov vs. WALTER (wXw 16 Carat Gold - Day 2) || YES = 6 ||
> Absolute Andy vs. Timothy Thatcher (wXw 16 Carat Gold - Day 3) || YES = 1 ||
> Ringkampf vs. RISE (wXw 16 Carat Gold - Day 3) || YES = 1 ||
> Absolute Andy vs. David Starr (wXw 16 Carat Gold - Day 3) || YES = 2 ||
> David Starr vs. WALTER (Defiant Lights Out) || YES = 1 ||
> Ilja Dragunov vs. David Starr vs. Travis Banks vs. WALTER (wXw We Love Wrestling Tour: London) || YES = 1 ||
> Travis Banks vs. Morgan Webster (PROGRESS Chapter 65: Have Some Faith In The Sound) || YES = 1 ||
> David Starr vs. WALTER (Defiant Road to No Regrets) || YES = 1 ||
> Jordynne Grace vs. Livvii Grace (EVE #SHEVOLUTION) || YES = 1 ||
> The Angel Cruzers vs. The Kings of the North (OTT Martina’s Gaff Party 3: Sayonara Session Moth) || YES = 1 ||
> LJ Cleary vs. Joey Janela vs. Martina The Session Moth vs. Joey Janela vs. TK Cooper (OTT Martina’s Gaff Party 3: Sayonara Session Moth) || YES = 1 ||
> Jordan Devlin vs. Angelico (OTT Martina’s Gaff Party 3: Sayonara Session Moth) || YES = 1 ||
> A-Kid vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (Triple W Total Rumble 8) || YES = 1 ||
> Lucky Kid vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (wXw We Love Wrestling Tour: Frankfurt) || YES = 1 ||
> Ilja Dragunov vs. WALTER (wXw Superstars of Wrestling) || YES = 2 ||
> Doug Williams vs. Pete Dunne (PROGRESS Chapter 68: Super Strong Style 16 - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Angelico vs. Mark Andrews (PROGRESS Chapter 68: Super Strong Style 16 - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Chris Brookes vs. Kassius Ohno (PROGRESS Chapter 68: Super Strong Style 16 - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Angelico vs. Keith Lee (PROGRESS Chapter 68: Super Strong Style 16 - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> David Starr vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (PROGRESS Chapter 68: Super Strong Style 16 - Day 2) || YES = 6 ||
> Kassius Ohno vs. Tyler Bate (PROGRESS Chapter 68: Super Strong Style 16 - Day 2) || YES = 4 ||
> Travis Banks vs. WALTER (PROGRESS Chapter 68: Super Strong Style 16 - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> David Starr vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (wXw Shotgun #353) || YES = 1 ||
> Aussie Open vs. The Chosen Bros (RevPro Epic Encounter) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Will Ospreay (OTT ScrapperMania IV) || YES = 4 ||
> Jeff Cobb vs. Tomohiro Ishii (OTT ScrapperMania IV) || YES = 2 ||
> The Rapture vs. The Angel Cruzers (OTT ScrapperMania IV) || YES = 1 ||
> Keith Lee vs. Minoru Suzuki (OTT ScrapperMania IV) || YES = 2 ||
> Jordan Devlin vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (OTT ScrapperMania IV) || YES = 4 ||
> WALTER vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (wXw We Love Wrestling Tour: Hamburg) || YES = 2 ||
> David Starr vs. WALTER (PROGRESS Chapter 69: Be Here Now) || YES = 2 ||
> David Starr & Jordan Devlin vs. Low Ki & WALTER (OTT A Haven For Monsters) || YES = 1 ||
> Jordan Devlin vs. Will Ospreay (PROGRESS Chapter 72: Got Got Need) || YES = 1 ||
> Chris Ridgeway vs. Mark Davis (PROGRESS Chapter 72: Got Got Need) || YES = 1 ||
> Suzuki-gun vs. CHAOS (RevPro/NJPW Strong Style Evolved UK - Day 1) || YES = 5 ||
> Kazuchika Okada vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (RevPro/NJPW Strong Style Evolved UK - Day 2) || YES = 4 ||
> Tomohiro Ishii vs. Minoru Suzuki (RevPro/NJPW Strong Style Evolved UK - Day 2) || YES = 3 ||
> Mike Bailey vs. WALTER (Riptide International Waters) || YES = 2 ||
> Jordan Devlin vs. WALTER (OTT Wrestlerama 2) || YES = 6 ||
> WALTER vs. Will Ospreay (Defiant Stacked) || YES = 4 ||
> Jimmy Havoc vs. Will Ospreay (PROGRESS Chapter 75: These Violent Delights Have Violent Ends) || YES = 1 ||
> Mark Haskins vs. Matt Riddle (PROGRESS Chapter 76: Hello Wembley!) || YES = 1 ||
> Ilja Dragunov vs. Pete Dunne (PROGRESS Chapter 76: Hello Wembley!) || YES = 2 ||
> WALTER vs. Tyler Bate (PROGRESS Chapter 76: Hello Wembley!) || YES = 6 ||
> KUSHIDA vs. Tomohiro Ishii (OTT Fourth Year Anniversary) || YES = 1 ||
> Minoru Suzuki vs. Timothy Thatcher (OTT Fourth Year Anniversary) || YES = 2 ||
> WALTER vs. Will Ospreay (OTT Fourth Year Anniversary) || YES = 2 ||
> 
> US Indy:
> David Starr vs. Joey Janela (Beyond Heavy Lies The Crown) || YES = 1 ||
> Keith Lee vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (PWG Mystery Vortex V) || YES = 4 ||
> The Chosen Bros vs. Ringkampf (PWG Mystery Vortex V) || YES = 3 ||
> Eddie Kingston vs. Leo Howlett (NWL 13/01) || YES = 1 ||
> Catch Point vs. Ringkampf (EVOLVE 98) || YES = 2 ||
> AR Fox vs. Matt Riddle (EVOLVE 98) || YES = 1 ||
> Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Darby Allin (EVOLVE 98) || YES = 7 ||
> Fred Yehi vs. Timothy Thatcher (EVOLVE 99) || YES = 2 ||
> WALTER vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (EVOLVE 99) || YES = 6 ||
> Keith Lee vs. Chris Dickinson (EVOLVE 99) || YES = 1 ||
> Markus Crane vs. SHLAK (GCW Hit ‘Em Up) || YES = 1 ||
> B-Boy vs. Daniel Makabe (3-2-1 BATTLE! Battle Rumble) || YES = 1 ||
> Jonathan Gresham vs. Mike Quackenbush (Beyond Spirit of 76) || YES = 1 ||
> David Starr vs. Matt Riddle (Beyond Spirit of 76) || YES = 2 ||
> Jeff Cobb vs. Matt Riddle (MLW Road to the World Championship) || YES = 2 ||
> Darby Allin vs. Sami Callihan (MLW Road to the World Championship) || YES = 2 ||
> Chet Sterling vs. John Skyler (CWF Mid-Atlantic Worldwide 14/02) || YES = 1 ||
> Michael Elgin vs. Tetsuya Naito (REVOLVER Friday the 16th Naito Takes Dayton) || YES = 1 ||
> James Drake vs. Matt Riddle (EVOLVE 100) || YES = 4 ||
> Keith Lee vs. AR Fox (EVOLVE 100) || YES = 1 ||
> Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Austin Theory (EVOLVE 100) || YES = 1 ||
> Chris Dickinson vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (EVOLVE 101) || YES = 1 ||
> Keith Lee vs. Tracy Williams (EVOLVE 101) || YES = 1 ||
> Austin Theory vs. Darby Allin vs. Jaka vs. Matt Riddle (EVOLVE 101) || YES = 1 ||
> CW Anderson vs. Dasher Hatfield (BLPW Jar of Flies) || YES = 1 ||
> Bandido & Flamita vs. The Rascalz (PWG Time Is A Flat Circle) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Brooks vs. Will Ospreay (PWG Time Is A Flat Circle) || YES = 1 ||
> Jeff Cobb vs. Jonah Rock (PWG Time Is A Flat Circle) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (PWG Time Is A Flat Circle) || YES = 1 ||
> Trevor Lee vs. Roy Wilkins (CWF Mid-Atlantic Worldwide 14/03) || YES = 2 ||
> Tom Lawlor vs. WALTER (GCW Matt Riddle’s Bloodsport) || YES = 7 ||
> Nick Gage vs. Timothy Thatcher (GCW Matt Riddle’s Bloodsport) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Minoru Suzuki (GCW Matt Riddle’s Bloodsport) || YES = 9 ||
> AR Fox vs. Will Ospreay (EVOLVE 102) || YES = 2 ||
> Daisuke Sekimoto & Munenori Sawa vs. Ringkampf (EVOLVE 102) || YES = 9 ||
> Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Matt Riddle (EVOLVE 102) || YES = 8 ||
> Jeff Cobb vs. Tomohiro Ishii (WrestleCon Mark Hitchcock Memorial Supershow) || YES = 4 ||
> Bandido & Flamita vs. Rey Fenix & Rey Horus (WrestleCon Mark Hitchcock Memorial Supershow) || YES = 3 ||
> Adam Brooks vs. Sammy Guevara vs. Shane Strickland vs. Will Ospreay (WrestleCon Mark Hitchock Memorial Supershow) || YES = 1 ||
> Timothy Thatcher vs. Toni Storm (Beyond/WWR Lit Up) || YES = 1 ||
> Dominic Garrini vs. Timothy Thatcher (EVOLVE 103) || YES = 1 ||
> Jaka vs. Munenori Sawa (EVOLVE 103) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Daisuke Sekimoto (EVOLVE 103) || YES = 1 ||
> CHAOS vs. Flip Gordon, Kota Ibushi & Shane Strickland (RevPro WrestleCon) || YES = 1 ||
> Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Tomohiro Ishii (RevPro WrestleCon) || YES = 6 ||
> Munenori Sawa vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (WWN Supershow: Mercury Rising) || YES = 1 ||
> Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Keith Lee (WWN Supershow: Mercury Rising) || YES = 3 ||
> Catch Point vs. Ringkampf (WWN Supershow: Mercury Rising) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Will Ospreay (WWN Supershow: Mercury Rising) || YES = 6 ||
> DJZ vs. Eli Everfly vs. ****** Loco vs. KTB vs. Teddy Hart vs. Tony Deppen (GCW Joey Janela’s Spring Break 2) || YES = 2 ||
> PCO vs. WALTER (GCW Joey Janela’s Spring Break 2) || YES = 9 ||
> WALTER vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (PROGRESS Chapter 67: Bourbon Is Also A Biscuit) || YES = 5 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Shane Strickland (MLW The World Championship Final) || YES = 3 ||
> Bandido vs. Taiji Ishimori (PWG All Star Weekend 14 - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Ringkampf vs. Violence Unlimited (PWG All Star Weekend 14 - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> The Chosen Bros vs. The Young Bucks vs. The Rascalz (PWG All Star Weekend 14 - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> Chris Dickinson vs. PCO (BLP Slamilton) || YES = 1 ||
> Aero Boy vs. Ciclope vs. Miedo Extremo (IWA-MS King of the Deathmatches - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> John Wayne Murdoch vs. Nick Gage vs. SHLAK (IWA-MS King of the Deathmatches - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Shane Strickland (EVOLVE 104) || YES = 3 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Keith Lee (EVOLVE 105) || YES = 2 ||
> Eddie Kingston vs. Fred Yehi (AAW Take No Prisoners) || YES = 3 ||
> Eric Ryan vs. Miedo Extremo (GCW Tournament of Survival 3) || YES = 1 ||
> Alex Colon vs. Ciclope (GCW Tournament of Survival 3) || YES = 1 ||
> Drew Parker vs. Rickey Shane Page (CZW Tournament of Death 17) || YES = 1 ||
> Jimmy Lloyd vs. Rickey Shane Page (CZW Tournament of Death 17) || YES = 1 ||
> Darby Allin vs. WALTER (EVOLVE 106) || YES = 6 ||
> Cage vs. Mil Muertes (Lucha Underground: Season 4, Episode 5) || YES = 1 ||
> Daniel Makabe vs. Timothy Thatcher (3-2-1 BATTLE! Wet Hot Seattle Summer) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Shane Strickland (EVOLVE 108) || YES = 3 ||
> Joey Janela vs. Darby Allin (EVOLVE 109) || YES = 1 ||
> Darby Allin vs. Matt Riddle (EVOLVE 110) || YES = 1 ||
> Maxwell Jacob Friedman vs. Nate Webb (GCW Joey Janela’s Lost In New York) || YES = 1 ||
> Mil Muertes vs. The Mack (Lucha Underground: Season 4, Episode 11) || YES = 1 ||
> SoCal Uncensored vs. The Briscoes (ALL IN Zero Hour) || YES = 1 ||
> Nick Aldis vs. Cody (ALL IN) || YES = 5 ||
> Hangman Page vs. Joey Janela (ALL IN) || YES = 5 ||
> Kenny Omega vs. Penta El Zero (ALL IN) || YES = 8 ||
> Kazuchika Okada vs. Marty Scurll (ALL IN) || YES = 5 ||
> Bandido, Rey Fenix & Rey Mysterio vs. The Golden Elite (ALL IN) || YES = 5 ||
> Alex Colon vs. Masashi Takeda (GCW NGI3: Thy Kingdom Come) || YES = 1 ||
> 
> WWE:
> Roman Reigns vs. Samoa Joe (RAW 01/01) || YES = 6 ||
> Johnny Gargano vs. The Velveteen Dream (NXT 24/01) || YES = 4 ||
> The Undisputed Era vs. The Authors of Pain (NXT Takeover: Philadelphia) || YES = 3 ||
> *Adam Cole vs. Aleister Black (NXT Takeover: Philadelphia) || YES = 16 ||*
> *Andrade Almas vs. Johnny Gargano (NXT Takeover: Philadelphia) || YES = 38 ||*
> *30-Man Royal Rumble (Royal Rumble) || YES = 10 ||*
> Brock Lesnar vs. Braun Strowman vs. Kane (Royal Rumble) || YES = 1 ||
> 30-Woman Royal Rumble (Royal Rumble) || YES = 1 ||
> Asuka vs. Sasha Banks (RAW 29/01) || YES = 2 ||
> TJP vs. Tyler Bate (205 Live 30/01) || YES = 2 ||
> Roderick Strong vs. Tyler Bate (NXT 31/01) || YES = 4 ||
> Hideo Itami vs. Roderick Strong (205 Live 06/02) || YES = 3 ||
> SAnitY vs. The Undisputed Era (NXT 07/02) || YES = 3 ||
> Apollo Crews vs. Bray Wyatt vs. Finn Bálor vs. Matt Hardy vs. Seth Rollins (RAW 12/02) || YES = 1 ||
> Drew Gulak vs. Tony Nese (205 Live 13/02) || YES = 2 ||
> Pete Dunne vs. Roderick Strong (NXT 14/02) || YES = 5 ||
> Braun Strowman vs. Elias vs. Finn Bálor vs. John Cena vs. Roman Reigns vs. Seth Rollins vs. The Miz (RAW 19/02) || YES = 4 ||
> Andrade Almas vs. Johnny Gargano (NXT 21/02) || YES = 7 ||
> Alexa Bliss vs. Bayley vs. Mandy Rose vs. Mickie James vs. Sasha Banks vs. Sonya Deville (Elimination Chamber) || YES = 2 ||
> Asuka vs. Nia Jax (Elimination Chamber) || YES = 2 ||
> AJ Styles vs. John Cena (SmackDown Live 27/02) || YES = 1 ||
> Cedric Alexander vs. TJP (205 Live 27/02) || YES = 1 ||
> Kalisto vs. Roderick Strong (205 Live 27/02) || YES = 4 ||
> Jinder Mahal vs. Randy Orton (SmackDown Live 06/03) || YES = 1 ||
> Buddy Murphy vs. Mustafa Ali (205 Live 06/03) || YES = 1 ||
> AJ Styles vs. Baron Corbin vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. John Cena vs. Kevin Owens vs. Sami Zayn (Fastlane) || YES = 4 ||
> Cedric Alexander vs. Roderick Strong (205 Live 13/03) || YES = 2 ||
> Pete Dunne vs. Adam Cole (NXT 14/03) || YES = 1 ||
> Danny Burch & Oney Lorcan vs. Pete Dunne & Roderick Strong (NXT 21/03) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Kassius Ohno (NXT 21/03) || YES = 1 ||
> Finn Bálor vs. Seth Rollins (RAW 02/04) || YES = 1 ||
> *Adam Cole vs. EC3 vs. Killian Dain vs. Lars Sullivan vs. Ricochet vs. The Velveteen Dream (NXT Takeover: New Orleans) || YES = 23 ||*
> Ember Moon vs. Shayna Baszler (NXT Takeover: New Orleans) || YES = 4 ||
> *Andrade Almas vs. Aleister Black (NXT Takeover: New Orleans) || YES = 20 ||*
> *Johnny Gargano vs. Tommaso Ciampa (NXT Takeover: New Orleans) || YES = 27 ||*
> The Miz vs. Finn Bálor vs. Seth Rollins (WrestleMania 34) || YES = 8 ||
> Charlotte Flair vs. Asuka (WrestleMania 34) || YES = 8 ||
> Randy Orton vs. Bobby Roode vs. Jinder Mahal vs. Rusev (WrestleMania 34) || YES = 2 ||
> *Kurt Angle & Ronda Rousey vs. Stephanie McMahon & Triple H (WrestleMania 34) || YES = 16 ||*
> Daniel Bryan & Shane McMahon vs. Kevin Owens & Sami Zayn (WrestleMania 34) || YES = 4 ||
> AJ Styles vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (WrestleMania 34) || YES = 3 ||
> AJ Styles vs. Daniel Bryan (SmackDown 10/04) || YES = 3 ||
> Akira Tozawa & Hideo Itami vs. Gran Metalik & Hideo Itami (205 Live 17/04) || YES = 1 ||
> Killian Dain vs. Lars Sullivan (NXT 18/04) || YES = 1 ||
> Drew Gulak vs. Kalisto vs. Mustafa Ali vs. TJP vs. Tony Nese (205 Live 24/04) || YES = 3 ||
> Cedric Alexander vs. Kalisto (Greatest Royal Rumble) || YES = 1 ||
> Seth Rollins vs. Finn Bálor vs. Samoa Joe vs. The Miz (Greatest Royal Rumble) || YES = 1 ||
> Seth Rollins vs. Finn Bálor (RAW 30/04) || YES = 3 ||
> *Seth Rollins vs. The Miz (Backlash) || YES = 12 ||*
> AJ Styles vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (Backlash) || YES = 1 ||
> Roman Reigns vs. Samoa Joe (Backlash) || YES = 1 ||
> Jeff Hardy vs. The Miz (SmackDown 08/05) || YES = 2 ||
> Buddy Murphy vs. Mustafa Ali (205 Live 08/05) || YES = 1 ||
> AJ Styles vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (SmackDown 15/05) || YES = 1 ||
> Danny Burch, Oney Lorcan & Pete Dunne vs. The Undisputed Era (NXT 16/05) || YES = 2 ||
> Daniel Bryan vs. The Miz (WWE Live 17/05) || YES = 1 ||
> Daniel Bryan vs. Jeff Hardy (SmackDown 22/05) || YES = 1 ||
> Akira Tozawa vs. Hideo Itami (205 Live 22/05) || YES = 1 ||
> Cedric Alexander vs. Buddy Murphy (205 Live 29/05) || YES = 4 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Zack Gibson (NXT Live 12/06) || YES = 1 ||
> Pete Dunne vs. Kyle O’Reilly (NXT 13/06) || YES = 4 ||
> Drew Gulak vs. Jack Gallagher (UK Championship Tournament First-Round) || YES = 3 ||
> *The Undisputed Era vs. Danny Burch & Oney Lorcan (NXT Takeover: Chicago) || YES = 18 ||*
> Ricochet vs. The Velveteen Dream (NXT Takeover: Chicago) || YES = 7 ||
> Aleister Black vs. Lars Sullivan (NXT Takeover: Chicago) || YES = 2 ||
> *Johnny Gargano vs. Tommaso Ciampa (NXT Takeover: Chicago) || YES = 18 ||*
> Big Cass vs. Daniel Bryan (Money In The Bank) || YES = 1 ||
> AJ Styles vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (Money In The Bank) || YES = 5 ||
> Nia Jax vs. Ronda Rousey (Money In The Bank) || YES = 1 ||
> Bobby Roode vs. Braun Strowman vs. Finn Bálor vs. Kevin Owens vs. Kofi Kingston vs. Rusev vs. Samoa Joe vs. The Miz (Money In The Bank) || YES = 2 ||
> Seth Rollins vs. Dolph Ziggler (RAW 18/06) || YES = 1 ||
> Big E vs. Daniel Bryan vs. Rusev vs. Samoa Joe vs. The Miz (SmackDown 19/06) || YES = 6 ||
> Buddy Murphy vs. Hideo Itami vs. Mustafa Ali (205 Live 19/06) || YES = 1 ||
> British Strong Style vs. The Undisputed Era (UK Championship Tournament - Day 1) || YES = 4 ||
> Travis Banks vs. Zack Gibson (UK Championship Tournament - Day 1) || YES = 3 ||
> The Undisputed Era vs. Moustache Mountain (UK Championship Tournament - Day 2) || YES = 6 ||
> Aleister Black & Ricochet vs. EC3 & The Velveteen Dream (UK Championship Tournament - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Pete Dunne vs. Zack Gibson (UK Championship Tournament - Day 2) || YES = 4 ||
> Moustache Mountain & Ricochet vs. The Undisputed Era (NXT 27/06) || YES = 3 ||
> Buddy Murphy vs. Mustafa Ali (205 Live 03/07) || YES = 9 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Danny Burch (NXT 11/07) || YES = 1 ||
> Moustache Mountain vs. The Undisputed Era (NXT 11/07) || YES = 8 ||
> AJ Styles vs. Rusev (Extreme Rules) || YES = 3 ||
> Drew McIntyre vs. Finn Bálor vs. Roman Reigns (RAW 16/07) || YES = 1 ||
> Aleister Black vs. Tommaso Ciampa (NXT 25/07) || YES = 4 ||
> The Bar vs. The New Day (SmackDown 07/08) || YES = 2 ||
> The Undisputed Era vs. Moustache Mountain (NXT Takeover: Brooklyn) || YES = 8 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Ricochet (NXT Takeover: Brooklyn) || YES = 6 ||
> Shayna Baszler vs. Kairi Sane (NXT Takeover: Brooklyn) || YES = 4 ||
> Tommaso Ciampa vs. Johnny Gargano (NXT Takeover: Brooklyn) || YES = 6 ||
> Dolph Ziggler vs. Seth Rollins (SummerSlam) || YES = 3 ||
> AJ Styles vs. Samoa Joe (SummerSlam) || YES = 5 ||
> Daniel Bryan vs. The Miz (SummerSlam) || YES = 4 ||
> Brock Lesnar vs. Roman Reigns (SummerSlam) || YES = 1 ||
> Buddy Murphy & Tony Nese vs. Lucha House Party (205 Live 21/08) || YES = 4 ||
> Pete Dunne vs. Zack Gibson (NXT 22/08) || YES = 1 ||
> Seth Rollins vs. Kevin Owens (RAW 27/08) || YES = 1 ||
> Andrade Almas vs. Daniel Bryan (SmackDown 28/08) || YES = 1 ||
> Buddy Murphy vs. Kalisto (205 Live 28/08) || YES = 2 ||
> Johnny Gargano vs. The Velveteen Dream (NXT 05/09) || YES = 2 ||
> Killer Kelly vs. Meiko Satomura (Mae Young Classic First Round) || YES = 6 ||
> *Jeff Hardy vs. Randy Orton (Hell In A Cell) || YES = 14 ||*
> Charlotte Flair vs. Becky Lynch (Hell In A Cell) || YES = 2 ||
> Dolph Ziggler & Drew McIntyre vs. The Shield (Hell In A Cell) || YES = 6 ||
> AJ Styles vs. Samoa Joe (Hell In A Cell) || YES = 2 ||
> Ronda Rousey vs. Alexa Bliss (Hell In A Cell) || YES = 2 ||
> Pete Dunne vs. Ricochet (NXT 19/09) || YES = 5 ||
> Otis Dozovic vs. Tommaso Ciampa (NXT 26/09) || YES = 1 ||
> Meiko Satomura vs. Mercedes Martinez (Mae Young Classic Second Round) || YES = 6 ||
> Cedric Alexander vs. Buddy Murphy (Super Show-Down) || YES = 1 ||
> AJ Styles vs. Samoa Joe (Super Show-Down) || YES = 4 ||
> Braun Strowman, Dolph Ziggler & Drew McIntyre vs. The Shield (Super Show-Down) || YES = 1 ||
> Braun Strowman, Dolph Ziggler & Drew McIntyre vs. The Shield (RAW 08/10) || YES = 1 ||
> Ricochet vs. Adam Cole vs. Pete Dunne (NXT 10/10) || YES = 5 ||
> Pete Dunne vs. Noam Dar (NXT UK 17/10) || YES = 2 ||
> Dolph Ziggler & Drew McIntyre vs. The Shield (RAW 22/10) || YES = 1 ||
> Meiko Satomura vs. Toni Storm (Mae Young Classic Semi-Final) || YES = 1 ||
> Kairi Sane vs. Shayna Baszler (Evolution) || YES = 2 ||
> Becky Lynch vs. Charlotte Flair (Evolution) || YES = 7 ||
> AJ Styles vs. Daniel Bryan (SmackDown 30/10) || YES = 6 ||
> Noam Dar vs. Zack Gibson (NXT UK 31/10) || YES = 1 ||
> 
> ROH:
> Best Friends vs. Dragon Lee & Titan vs. The Young Bucks (TV 20/01) || YES = 1 ||
> Jay Lethal vs. Jonathan Gresham (Honor Reigns Supreme) || YES = 5 ||
> Marty Scurll vs. Punishment Martinez (16th Anniversary Show) || YES = 1 ||
> The Hung Bucks vs. SoCal Uncensored (16th Anniversary) || YES = 4 ||
> *Dalton Castle vs. Jay Lethal (16th Anniversary Show) || YES = 11 ||*
> Hangman Page vs. Kota Ibushi (Supercard of Honor XII) || YES = 9 ||
> SoCal Uncensored vs. Flip Gordon & The Young Bucks (Supercard of Honor XII) || YES = 5 ||
> The Briscoes vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Jay Lethal (Supercard of Honor XII) || YES = 1 ||
> Cody vs. Kenny Omega (Supercard of Honor XII) || YES = 3 ||
> Dalton Castle vs. Marty Scurll (Supercard of Honor XII) || YES = 2 ||
> Jay Lethal vs. Jonathan Gresham (Masters of the Craft) || YES = 3 ||
> Super Smash Bros vs. The Young Bucks (War of the Worlds: Toronto) || YES = 2 ||
> The Hung Bucks vs. Punishment Martinez & The Briscoes (TV 23/06) || YES = 1 ||
> Jay Lethal vs. KUSHIDA (Best In The World) || YES = 1 ||
> The Briscoes vs. The Young Bucks (Best In The World) || YES = 4 ||
> Jay Lethal & Jonathan Gresham vs. The Young Bucks (Honor Re-United: Doncaster) || YES = 1 ||
> Jay Lethal vs. Mark Haskins (Honor Re-United: London) || YES = 2 ||
> Jay Lethal vs. Jonathan Gresham (TV 07/09) || YES = 3 ||
> Jay Lethal vs. Will Ospreay (Death Before Dishonor XVI) || YES = 2 ||
> 
> Impact Wrestling:
> LAX vs. oVe (Impact Wrestling 18/01) || YES = 2 ||
> Austin Aries vs. Johnny Impact (Crossroads) || YES = 1 ||
> Brian Cage vs. Lashley (Impact Wrestling 29/03) || YES = 1 ||
> Aero Star, Drago & King Cuerno vs. Andrew Everett, Dezmond Xavier & DJ Z (Impact Wrestling vs. Lucha Underground) || YES = 1 ||
> Killshot & The Mack vs. LAX (Impact Wrestling vs. Lucha Underground) || YES = 3 ||
> Austin Aries vs. Fenix vs. Pentagon Dark (Impact Wrestling vs. Lucha Underground) || YES = 1 ||
> Fenix vs. Johnny Impact vs. Petey Williams vs. Taiji Ishimori (Slammiversary XVI) || YES = 1 ||
> LAX vs. The OGz (Slammiversary XVI) || YES = 4 ||
> Pentagon Jr. vs. Sami Callihan (Slammiversary XVI) || YES = 8 ||
> Austin Aries vs. Moose (Slammiversary XVI) || YES = 8 ||
> Pentagon Jr. vs. Sami Callihan (Impact Wrestling 23/08) || YES = 1 ||
> Brian Cage vs. Fenix (Impact Wrestling 30/08) || YES = 1 ||
> Tessa Blanchard vs. Taya Valkyrie (Bound For Glory) || YES = 1 ||
> 
> Lucha Libre:
> ***** Casas vs. Sam Adonis (CMLL Lunes Arena Mexico 01/01) || YES = 1 ||
> Fiero, Flyer & Magia Blanca vs. El Coyote, Templario & Yago (CMLL Sabados Arena Mexico) || YES = 1 ||
> Mephisto vs. Titan (CMLL Martes Arena Mexico 23/01) || YES = 1 ||
> Centvrion vs. Metaleon (Mexa Wrestling 27/01) || YES = 1 ||
> Keyra vs. Ricky Marvin (Lucha Memes 01/02) || YES = 1 ||
> Demus 3:16 vs. Fuerza Guerrera (Innova Aztec Power 04/02) || YES = 1 ||
> El Satanico vs. Hechihero (Lucha Memes 05/02) || YES = 1 ||
> CIMA, Extreme Tiger & Rey Horus vs. The Lucha Brothers & Rey Mysterio Jr. (The Crash 16/02) || YES = 2 ||
> El Soberano Jr. vs. Niebla Roja (CMLL Super Viernes 23/02) || YES = 1 ||
> Dr. Cerebro vs. Ricky Marvin (IWRG 04/03) || YES = 2 ||
> Aramis vs. ***** Casas (Lucha Memes 11/03) || YES = 1 ||
> Angel de Oro vs. El Cuatrero (CMLL Homenaje A Dos Leyendas) || YES = 1 ||
> Dragon Lee vs. Laredo Kid vs. Titan vs. Triton (APN 17/03) || YES = 1 ||
> Katigador vs. Vengador (Promociones Tao 21/03) || YES = 2 ||
> Aramis vs. Latigo vs. Moria vs. Septimo Dragon vs. Toxin (Mexa Wrestling 24/03) || YES = 1 ||
> Dr. Cerebro vs. Ricky Marvin (IWRG 25/03) || YES = 1 ||
> El Barbaro Cavernario vs. El Soberano Jr. (CMLL Martes Arena Mexico 27/03) || YES = 4 ||
> LA Park vs. Rey Fenix (The Crash 14/04) || YES = 2 ||
> Arkangel Divino, Black Destiny & Genio del Aire vs. Black Danger, Mirage & Ultimo Maldito (AAA 20/04) || YES = 2 ||
> El Barbaro Cavernario vs. Ricky Marvin (Lucha Memes/Promociones Cara Lucha) || YES = 1 ||
> Fly Star vs. Toxin (Mexa Wrestling 25/04) || YES = 1 ||
> El Soberano Jr. vs. Magia Blanca (CMLL Martes Arena Mexico 01/05) || YES = 1 ||
> El Soberano Jr. vs. ***** Casas (CMLL Super Viernes 11/05) || YES = 1 ||
> Aramis & Astrolux vs. Latigo & Toxin (AAA 18/05) || YES = 1 ||
> La Familia Real vs. Los Ingobernables (CMLL Super Viernes 25/05) || YES = 2 ||
> El Cuatrero vs. Angel de Oro (CMLL Super Viernes 01/06) || YES = 2 ||
> El Hijo de LA Park & LA Park vs. Dragon Lee & Rush (IWRG 17/06) || YES = 1 ||
> LA Park vs. Rush (CMLL Super Viernes 22/06) || YES = 2 ||
> El Barbaro Cavernario vs. King Phoenix (CMLL Super Viernes 29/06) || YES = 2 ||
> El Soberano Jr. vs. El Barbaro Cavernario (CMLL Martes Arena Coliseo Guadalajara) || YES = 1 ||
> Aramis vs. Hechicero (Lucha Memes 22/07) || YES = 1 ||
> Hechicero vs. Stuka Jr. (CMLL Martes Arena Mexico 14/08) || YES = 1 ||
> Joe Lider, Murder Clown & Pagano vs. Los Mercenarios (AAA Triplemania XXVI) || YES = 1 ||
> Daga vs. Hechicero (The Crash 08/09) || YES = 2 ||
> Matt Taven & Volador Jr. vs. El Barbaro Cavernario & Rush (CMLL 85. Aniversario) || YES = 1 ||
> Aeroboy vs. Rey Fenix (GALLI El Adios) || YES = 1 ||
> Volador Jr. vs. El Barbaro Cavernario (CMLL Lunes Arena Puebla) || YES = 1 ||


----------



## The Black Mirror

*★★★★★

Kenny Omega (c) vs. Chris Jericho
IWGP United States Heavyweight Title No Disqualification Match
NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 12 In Tokyo Dome (January 4, 2018)

Golden Lovers vs. Young Bucks
Tag Team Match
NJPW Strong Style Evolved (March 25, 2018)

Kazuchika Okada (c) vs. Kenny Omega
IWGP Heavyweight Title No Time Limit Best Two Out Of Three Falls Match
NJPW Dominion 6.9 In Osaka-Jo Hall (June 9, 2018)

★★★★¾

Kazuchika Okada (c) vs. Tetsuya Naito
IWGP Heavyweight Title Match
NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 12 In Tokyo Dome (January 4, 2018)

Andrade Almas (c) vs. Johnny Gargano
WWE NXT Title Match
WWE NXT TakeOver: Philadelphia (January 27, 2018)

Kenny Omega vs. Tetsuya Naito
G1 Climax 2018 Block B Match
NJPW G1 Climax 2018 - Day 2 (July 15, 2018)

Kenny Omega vs. Tomohiro Ishii
G1 Climax 2018 Block B Match
NJPW G1 Climax 2018 - Day 14 (August 4, 2018)

★★★★½

Marty Scurll (c) vs. Hiromu Takahashi vs. KUSHIDA vs. Will Ospreay
IWGP Junior Heavyweight Title Four Way Match
NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 12 In Tokyo Dome (January 4, 2018)

Hiroshi Tanahashi (c) vs. Minoru Suzuki
IWGP Intercontinental Title Match
NJPW The New Beginning In Sapporo 2018 - Day 1 (January 27, 2018)

Will Ospreay (c) vs. Hiromu Takahashi
IWGP Junior Heavyweight Title Match
NJPW New Beginning In Osaka 2018 (February 10, 2018)

Will Ospreay (c) vs. Marty Scurll
IWGP Junior Heavyweight Title Match
NJPW Sakura Genesis 2018 (April 1, 2018)

Adam Cole vs. EC3 vs. Killian Dain vs. Lars Sullivan vs. Ricochet vs. The Velveteen Dream
WWE NXT North American Title Ladder Match
WWE NXT TakeOver: New Orleans (April 7, 2018)

Johnny Gargano vs. Tommaso Ciampa
Unsanctioned Match
WWE NXT TakeOver: New Orleans (April 7, 2018)

Kento Miyahara vs. Naomichi Marufuji
Champion Carnival 2018 Final Match
AJPW Champion Carnival 2018 - Day 15 (April 30, 2018)

Kazuchika Okada (c) vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi
IWGP Heavyweight Title Match
NJPW Wrestling Dontaku 2018 - Day 2 (May 4, 2018)

Hiromu Takahashi vs. Taiji Ishimori
Best Of The Super Junior 2018 Final Match
NJPW Best Of The Super Junior XXV - Day 14 (June 4, 2018)

Johnny Gargano vs. Tommaso Ciampa
Chicago Street Fight
WWE NXT TakeOver: Chicago II (June 16, 2018)

Masashi Takeda (c) vs. Isami Kodaka
BJW Death Match Heavyweight Title Light Tubes, Giga Ladder & Glass Board Death Match
BJW (June 20, 2018)

Tetsuya Naito vs. Tomohiro Ishii
G1 Climax 2018 Block B Match
NJPW G1 Climax 2018 - Day 4 (July 19, 2018)

Hirooki Goto vs. Kenny Omega
G1 Climax 2018 Block B Match
NJPW G1 Climax 2018 - Day 4 (July 19, 2018)

Hirooki Goto vs. Tomohiro Ishii
G1 Climax 2018 Block B Match
NJPW G1 Climax 2018 - Day 6 (July 21, 2018)

Kota Ibushi vs. Tomohiro Ishii
G1 Climax 2018 Block B Match
NJPW G1 Climax 2018 - Day 10 (July 28, 2018)

Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kota Ibushi
G1 Climax 2018 Final Match
NJPW G1 Climax 2018 - Day 19 (August 12, 2018)

★★★★¼

Adam Cole vs. Aleister Black
Extreme Rules Match
WWE NXT TakeOver: Philadelphia (January 27, 2018)

Kenny Omega (c) vs. Jay White
IWGP United States Heavyweight Title Match
NJPW The New Beginning In Sapporo 2018 - Day 2 (January 28, 2018)

WALTER (c) vs. Timothy Thatcher
PROGRESS Atlas Title Match
PROGRESS Chapter 62: Fear No More, Come To Dust (January 28, 2018)

Masaaki Mochizuki (c) vs. Kzy
Open The Dream Gate Title Match
Dragon Gate Kotoka Road To Final - Day 5 (February 7, 2018)

Kazuchika Okada (c) vs. SANADA
IWGP Heavyweight Title Match
NJPW New Beginning In Osaka 2018 (February 10, 2018)

BULLET CLUB (Cody & Marty Scurll) vs. Golden Lovers (Kenny Omega & Kota Ibushi)
Tag Team Match
ROH/NJPW Honor Rising: Japan 2018 – Day 2 (February 24, 2018)

Kazuchika Okada vs. Will Ospreay
Singles Match
NJPW 46th Anniversary Show (March 6, 2018)

Michael Elgin vs. Tomohiro Ishii
New Japan Cup 2018 First Round Match
NJPW New Japan Cup 2018 - Day 1 (March 9, 2018)

John Klinger (c) vs. Ilja Dragunov vs. WALTER
wXw Unified World Wrestling Title Three Way Match
wXw 16 Carat Gold 2018 – Day 2 (March 10, 2018)

Kota Ibushi vs. YOSHI-HASHI
New Japan Cup 2018 First Round Match
NJPW New Japan Cup 2018 – Day 3 (March 11, 2018)

Kota Ibushi vs. Zack Sabre Jr.
New Japan Cup 2018 Second Round Match
NJPW New Japan Cup 2018 - Day 6 (March 15, 2018)

Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Zack Sabre Jr.
New Japan Cup 2018 Final Match
NJPW New Japan Cup 2018 – Day 9 (March 21, 2018)

Kazuchika Okada (c) vs. Zack Sabre Jr.
IWGP Heavyweight Title Match
NJPW Sakura Genesis 2018 (April 1, 2018)

Andrade Almas (c) vs. Aleister Black
WWE NXT Title Match
WWE NXT TakeOver: New Orleans (April 7, 2018)

Kurt Angle & Ronda Rousey vs. Stephanie McMahon & Triple H
Mixed Tag Team Match
WWE WrestleMania 34 (April 8, 2018)

Will Ospreay (c) vs. KUSHIDA
IWGP Junior Heavyweight Title Match
NJPW Wrestling Dontaku 2018 - Day 2 (May 4, 2018)

Will Ospreay (c) vs. Hiromu Takahashi
IWGP Junior Heavyweight Title Match
NJPW Dominion 6.9 In Osaka-Jo Hall (June 9, 2018)

Tetsuya Naito (c) vs. Chris Jericho
IWGP Intercontinental Title Match
NJPW Dominion 6.9 In Osaka-Jo Hall (June 9, 2018)

Kota Ibushi vs. Zack Sabre Jr.
G1 Climax 2018 Block B Match
NJPW G1 Climax 2018 - Day 2 (July 15, 2018)

Kota Ibushi vs. Tetsuya Naito
G1 Climax 2018 Block B Match
NJPW G1 Climax 2018 - Day 14 (August 4, 2018)

Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kazuchika Okada
G1 Climax 2018 Block A Match
NJPW G1 Climax 2018 - Day 17 (August 10, 2018)*


----------



## hgr423

I will try to keep up my list here this year. Thank you.

01. Omega vs Jericho 1/4/2018 *****1/4*
02. KUSHIDA vs Ospreay vs Takahashi vs Scurll 1/4/2018 ******
03. Okada vs Naito 1/4/2018 *****1/4*
04. Zack Sabre Jr vs Walter 1/14/2018 *TBD*
05. Gargano vs Almas 1/26/2018 *****1/2*
06. Minoru Suzuki vs Hiroshi Tanahashi 1/27/2018 *TBD*
07. WALTER vs Timothy Thatcher 1/28/2018 *TBD*
08. Gresham vs Lethal 2/9/2018 *****1/4*
09. Takahashi vs Ospreay 2/10/2018 ******
10. Zack Sabre Jr. vs Tyler Bate 2/11/2018 *TBD*
11. Elgin vs Ishii 3/9/2018 *****1/4*
12. Kota Ibushi vs YOSHI-HASHI 3/11/2018 ****1/2*
13. Naito vs Zack Sabre Jr 3/11/2018 ******
14. Zack Sabre Jr vs Kota Ibushi 3/15/2018 *****1/4*
15. Juice Robinson vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi 3/16/2018 *TBD*
16. Sanada vs Zack Sabre Jr 3/18/2018 ******
17. Ospreay vs Scurll 4/1/2018 *****1/2*
18. Okada vs Zack Sabre Jr 4/1/2018 ****1/2*
19. Goto vs Elgin 6/17/2018 ******
XX. Zack Sabre Jr vs Kota Ibushi 7/15/2018 *****1/4*
XX. Kenny Omega vs Naito 7/15/2018 ****3/4*
XX. Goto vs Ishii 7/21/2018 *****1/2*
XX. Tanahashi vs Okada 8/10/2018 *****3/4*
XX. Naito vs Zack Sabre Jr 8/11/2018 *****1/4*


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*YES* to *Every Adam Cole match in 2018* - *******


----------



## TJQ

Lets make this a good year, boys. 



Lump Of Cole said:


> *YES* to *Every Adam Cole match in 2018* - *******


I respect your honesty :lol


----------



## TD Stinger

TJQ said:


> Lets make this a good year, boys.
> 
> 
> 
> I respect your honesty :lol


Just wait for the incoming class intergender match between Cole and Nikki Cross, where of course Cole will put over Cross strong.


----------



## MC

I'm ready. 


Question. Can we count Daisuke Sekimoto & Kazusada Higuchi vs. Hideki Suzuki & Konosuke Takeshita since it happened in 2018? If so ****.


----------



## TJQ

TD Stinger said:


> Just wait for the incoming class intergender match between Cole and Nikki Cross, where of course Cole will put over Cross strong.


If this ever actually happened you can absolutely guarantee that I would never watch it.



MC 16 said:


> I'm ready.
> 
> 
> Question. Can we count Daisuke Sekimoto & Kazusada Higuchi vs. Hideki Suzuki & Konosuke Takeshita since it happened in 2018? If so ****.


Was the show scheduled for 2017? Even if it was I would think its fair enough.


----------



## MC

TJQ said:


> Was the show scheduled for 2017? Even if it was I would think its fair enough.


The show took place in 2017 but the match took place 2018.


----------



## TJQ

MC 16 said:


> The show took place in 2017 but the match took place 2018.


I would say up to you, wouldn't blame you if you did use it.


----------



## Concrete

That match itself, like that Joey Janela versus David Starr match, was scheduled for 2018 despite the rest of the show taking place in 2017. Feels like it has to be a 2018 bout.


----------



## MC

TJQ said:


> I would say up to you, wouldn't blame you if you did use it.


Fuck it, I'm using it.


Offically YES To: Daisuke Sekimoto & Kazusada Higuchi vs. Hideki Suzuki & Konosuke Takeshita DDT/BJW new years eve tag shuffle tournament 31/12/17 also, 01/01/18. **** 

Awesome match with. Suzuki is getting better everytime I watch him.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Happy Nick Gage vs. WALTER month everybody!

And we got our first banger of 2018 w/ an excellent match from RAW:

*Roman Reigns vs. Samoa Joe - **** - YES!*

Loved the pacing, Joe's work over Reigns was vicious - loved the intensity he brought. Reigns was great as usual selling Joe's awesome work, and the "hit me!" moment was really great. Lovely way to kick off 2018!


----------



## TJQ

YES Roman Reigns (c) vs Samoa Joe @ RAW 1/1 ****


----------



## Eliko

*YES - Roman Reigns vs. Samoa Joe - Raw 01.01.18 - **** *


Great TV match. They almost always deliver.
Roman Reigns matches guarantee you a very heated match no matter what. The crowd was super into it.
Match had a very good and believable near falls, especially Joe's uranage.
Nice job by Joe working on Roman making the crowd getting even more behind Roman.
The "Hit Me" moment reminded me of Roman's match with Brock at WM31.


----------



## Jman55

might be a good idea to take part in this since it's the first year I've been active on the forum (been lurking for a long time) and also my first year where I will be making a full on effort to branch out from the WWE bubble (had brief glimpses this year but was still mainly a WWE watcher) so just gonna edit this post in the future if I see a match I believe should be considered (although I admit to likely not being a great judge)

Kenny Omega vs Chris Jericho WK12

Minoru Suzuki vs Hirooki Goto WK12


----------



## KingSabsabi

I'm reserving this spot to write down matches I thought were great (4+ stars). They'll be ranked in order of quality.

Hair vs. Hair Match: Sam Adonis vs. ***** Casas (CMLL Sin Piedad 01.01.2018)
WWE Intercontinental Championship Match: Roman Reigns vs. Samoa Joe (WWE Monday Night Raw 01.01.2018)


----------



## Jman55

wow seems I'm in the minority for not wanting to put Joe vs Reigns here.

I admit it was a great match but to me it felt more like 3.5-3.75 stars rather than 4 (which there is nothing wrong with especially for a match on tv)


----------



## Corey

*NO BUT CLOSE! (*** 3/4)* for Reigns vs. Joe

Only posting that so I'm in the thread.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

I'm upgrading like a b*tch this year ! All my MOTYC's going from Notepad to Google Docs.

Now every Adam Cole match nominated will have a different font for the 5 stars I give it


----------



## TJQ

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> I'm upgrading like a b*tch this year ! All my MOTYC's going from Notepad to Google Docs.
> 
> Now every Adam Cole match nominated will have a different font for the 5 stars I give it


Welcome to the future, google sheets are convenient as fuck. Used them for keeping track of everything for 2017, separated by month. You said docs, but use sheets.


----------



## Yeah1993

Adam Cole being in WWE is great because now I can ignore all of his matches in 720p high def. :drose


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Yeah1993 said:


> Adam Cole being in WWE is great because now I can ignore all of his matches in 720p high def. :drose


----------



## Corey

MarkyWhipwreck said:


>


Dad bod Cole vs. skinny Chris Hero.

How the tides have turned...


----------



## Dr. Middy

WWE with the early nod!

*YES to Roman Reigns vs Samoa Joe - WWE Raw 1/2/17*

A well paced match from two guys who seem to have very good chemistry with one another. It built up well, and was the only thing to really grab the crowd and keep their attentions, even for 20+ min. I loved the multiple teases of Roman getting DQed for using the steps, and then later on when the ref teased DQing him for Joe shoving Roman into him. In the end I wouldn't have had Joe just lose clean, but it didn't stop this from being a fine match.

******


----------



## Concrete

What you really do is create a Google Sheet as well as a Google Doc where you store the actual reviews to each match. Then you subsequently forget to post those reviews anywhere so you end up writing solely for yourself.


----------



## MC

Rewatched it since I didn't really care the first time round. 


No to Roman Reigns vs Samoa Joe: *** 

It was a good TV match but Joe seemed disinterested and it very underwhelming compared to their match last week.


----------



## Ace

*Wrestle Kingdom 12*
Young Bucks vs Roppongi 3K **** 1/4
Suzuki vs Goto **** 3/4
Kenny Omega vs Jericho **** 1/2 (that rope break stuff knocks it down 1/4)
Okada vs Naito *****

Overall a great show and strong contender for Show of the year, even though it wasn't as good as the last 3 WKs IMO.


----------



## NastyYaffa

WRESTLE KINGDOM, BABY.

*Roppongi 3K vs. The Young Bucks - **** - YES!*

Goddamn this was great. Best Dome Jr. Heavyweight Tag Match that I can remember. AWESOME storytelling w/ YOH hurting his back early on - that became the focus of The Bucks' attack on him, and my goodness, he sold AMAZINGLY. Such a great performance from the man. Matt also hurt his back eventually, and SHO & YOH started to target that as well. Awesome. The hurt back of YOH vs. The hurt back of Matt. The sequence where Nick & SHO are in the middle of the ring, looking at each other while YOH & Matt are on their knees, selling - & then Nick & SHO start just kicking them to their injured backs was really great & solidified this, already a really good match, as a GREAT match in my eyes.

*Minoru Suzuki vs. Hirooki Goto - ****1/4 - YES!*

This was FANTASTIC. I love how different it was from your usual big NEVER title match formula - it was all about Minoru unleashing a menacing, badass beating on Goto. Goto sold fantastically & his comebacks were good. The post-match was excellent.

*Kenny Omega vs. Chris Jericho - ****3/4 - YES!*

This blew me away. An absolute spectacle - they laid out the match PERFECTLY for their build; it was a heated FIGHT full of hate. Jericho in particular impressed the crap out of me; I said when this match was announced that he has never had a performance that has blew me away, but goddamn, here he did exactly that. 2018. Over 27 years into his career. Unbelievable. I am gonna say that this was my favorite Jericho performance & match of all-time. He brought it. He was phenomenal. He sold his hatred of Kenny Omega perfectly & Omega was right there with him, answering to that. He sold Jericho's work fantastically, took some absolutely sick bumps & all of his offense looked great. Overall, yeah - this was just a super unique freaking spectacle that felt super refreshing to see in New Japan. Straight fireworks from start to finish. Amazing; we got an early MOTYC here. GODDAMN WHAT A MATCH. Gonna re-watch it later today to see if my rating sticks, but FUCK this was so, so, so amazing.


----------



## Ace

NastyYaffa said:


> WRESTLE KINGDOM, BABY.
> 
> *Roppongi 3K vs. The Young Bucks - **** - YES!*
> 
> Goddamn this was great. Best Dome Jr. Heavyweight Tag Match that I can remember. AWESOME storytelling w/ YOH hurting his back early on - that became the focus of The Bucks' attack on him, and my goodness, he sold AMAZINGLY. Such a great performance from the man. Matt also hurt his back eventually, and SHO & YOH started to target that as well. Awesome. The hurt back of YOH vs. The hurt back of Matt. The sequence where Nick & SHO are in the middle of the ring, looking at each other while YOH & Matt are on their knees, selling - & then Nick & SHO start just kicking them to their injured backs was really great & solidified this, already a really good match, as a GREAT match in my eyes.
> 
> *Minoru Suzuki vs. Hirooki Goto - ****1/4 - YES!*
> 
> This was FANTASTIC. I love how different it was from your usual big NEVER title match formula - it was all about Minoru unleashing a menacing, badass beating on Goto. Goto sold fantastically & his comebacks were good. The post-match was excellent.
> 
> *Kenny Omega vs. Chris Jericho - ****3/4 - YES!*
> 
> This blew me away. An absolute spectacle - they laid out the match PERFECTLY for their build; it was a heated FIGHT full of hate. Jericho in particular impressed the crap out of me; I said when this match was announced that he has never had a performance that has blew me away, but goddamn, here he did exactly that. 2018. Over 27 years into his career. Unbelievable. I am gonna say that this was my favorite Jericho performance & match of all-time. He brought it. He was phenomenal. He sold his hatred of Kenny Omega perfectly & Omega was right there with him, answering to that. He sold Jericho's work fantastically, took some absolutely sick bumps & all of his offense looked great. Overall, yeah - this was just a super unique freaking spectacle that felt super refreshing to see in New Japan. Straight fireworks from start to finish. Amazing; we got an early MOTYC here. GODDAMN WHAT A MATCH. Gonna re-watch it later today to see if my rating sticks, but FUCK this was so, so, so amazing.


 I gave Jericho-Omega the same rating, but the rope break stuff was a big flaw in it. Jericho pointed out early that there was no rope break, later in the match we see Kenny break the submission with a rope break and Jericho break the pin by grabbing the ropes. That's a pretty big flaw, especially after you've established it and abided by it earlier (Kenny reaching under the ring for his hair spray).


----------



## TJQ

YES to

Roppongi 3k (c) vs The Young Bucks ****
Minoru Suzuki (c) vs Hirooki Goto ****
Kenny Omega (c) vs Chris Jericho ****1/2


----------



## Mordecay

Okada vs Naito WK12 ****3/4
Omega vs Jericho ****1/2

Woke up late, still have to watch the rest


----------



## Taroostyles

Only saw the last 4 matches so far

4 Way-****1/4
White/Tana-***1/2
Omega/Jericho-****3/4
Naito/Okada-****3/4

I would go the full 5 on the main event but it really started so so slow but the climax was immense.


----------



## T Hawk

YES to

Cody vs. Ibushi Kota
Suzuki Minoru vs. Goto Hirooki
Okada Kazuchika vs. Naito Tetsuya


----------



## Desecrated

I'll just re-post my review from the WK12 thread. Yes to everything above 4 starz.

Jr Tag - ****

Gauntlet - *** (Enjoyed it but Yano being the worker in the important moments was a TERRIBLE idea)

Cody vs Ibushi - ***1/4 (Cody looks like a star with that blond hair imo. Sadly he isn't good enough for a classic match with a man who had a classic match with a BLOW-UP FRIKKIN DOLL)

Hw Tag - *** (EVIL > SANADA by fairly significant margins. KES are bland, boring and need a division to carry their workload if they are to work)

Goto vs Suzuki - ****3/4 (GOTO. BIG TIME MISU. FANTASTICC. SUPERB. Fucking loved it. BIG GAME GOTO > EVERYONE)

Fatal Four Way - ** (I dunno man. I find Scurll's spots kinda pop-worthy. But everything else he does is ATROCIOUS. I pop for the finger-snapping and that's about it. Ospreay winning is ugh. Hiromu being isolated for large portions of the match is UGH. KUSHIDA not being the focus of the match is an UUGGHH. THEY DID EVERYTHING WRONG EXCEPT THE HIROMU/KUSHIDA SECTIONS WHAT THE FUCK.)

Tanahashi vs School Shooter (Fuck it, it's sticking for now) - ***1/2 (Maybe I'm weird but I digged it until THE ACE shrugged off selling the leg and rendered everything useless. So why is it highly rated? Because it turns out I am actually weird. I digged everything else and thought White did very well DESPITE nothing really working for him. Huh, redundant statement but it's star ratings so who gives a shit)

ALPHA vs OMEGA - ****1/2 (The first 10? minutes of this match was SIX STARS. Then the rest slowly cascended down until the end which is when the ascension back to SIX STARS happened. So I settled for the middle of 3 and 6. This was like a match we haven't really seen in about a decade and it was refreshing, superb and great until Omega's match structure kicked in. I've grown tired of Omega's match structure.)

THE PEOPLES CHAMPION vs THE USURPER w/ THE FRAUD - ***** (Such an other-worldly match with perhaps the most heart-breaking, traumatic and tearjerking finish I've ever witnessed. Typing more here is making me cry)


----------



## Natecore

Taroostyles said:


> Only saw the last 4 matches so far
> 
> 4 Way-****1/4
> White/Tana-***1/2
> Omega/Jericho-****3/4
> Naito/Okada-****3/4
> 
> I would go the full 5 on the main event but it really started so so slow but the climax was immense.


It started slowly???....uhhhhhh...erm..... did you miss the lightning quick chain wrestling sequence that was during the first couple minutes?!?!?


----------



## MC

*Wrestle Kingdom XII*

*Yes To*
Hirooki Goto vs Minoru Suzuki: ****3/4
Chris Jericho vs Kenny Omega: ****1/4
Kazuchika Okada vs Tetsuya Naito: ****3/4

*No but reconmended*
Roppongi Vice vs The Young Bucks: ***3/4


----------



## fabi1982

jericho vs. omega - for me ***** just a perfect match (some botches, but who cares)


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

Loling, no to the "double main events" last night.

Kenny vs Jericho had no rope breaks because it was a DQ then ended the match with rope breaks. That was a cardinal sin of psychology. It was a fun match, but it was an awful match at the same time. ***


Okada vs Naito opened with a fuck up, neither guy really kicked it into another gear and they went back and forth with working babyface and heel. The match never got real heat and we all know I'm not a big Naito fan but this could potentially ruin him as an upper card guy. I know after last nights performance I think this was by far an away their worst match and I don't want to see it again.

*** 3/4


Tanahashi vs Jay White was a very solid match, I personally liked the pacing of it, the finish was weird. ***3/4


On a positive note, Ibushi vs Cody was a really well done match. The selling was great, Brandi's spots were really good. Ibushi playing a total baby face lifting her up because he thought he hurt her established him as being the best babyface of the night. Great at fighting from underneath and Cody paced himself really well. ****1/4 

Minoru Suzuki vs Hiroki Goto, great match, might be my match of the night. another great babyface/heel dynamic. Goto is hard to get sympathy for because everyone knows how good he is and for whatever reason geeks look too much into the booking and let it impact their judgement. But he got sympathy, Suzuki made him look great as well as staying over himself. Loved this match. ****1/2.



Natecore said:


> It started slowly???....uhhhhhh...erm..... did you miss the lightning quick chain wrestling sequence that was during the first couple minutes?!?!?


You mean a fucked up drop down spot where they rushed back into another irish whip?

The opening spot that made zero sense? The problem with that spot is that it had nowhere to go. And it didn't go anywhere.


----------



## volde

From WK12 YES to:

Okada/Naito and Suzuki/Goto


----------



## karlos4live

Big, fat, nasty motherfucking *YES* to Alpha vs Omega and also yes to Goto/Suzuki, Fatal 4 Way and Ropongi/Young Bucks. Tana/White, Ibushi/Cody and Tag Team match were all very, very close.

No to everything else, especially the main event!


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

*YES to Okada/Naito - 4.5*

Could have been higher if it had had the fairytale finish for Naito


----------



## FITZ

Law said:


> I gave Jericho-Omega the same rating, but the rope break stuff was a big flaw in it. Jericho pointed out early that there was no rope break, later in the match we see Kenny break the submission with a rope break and Jericho break the pin by grabbing the ropes. That's a pretty big flaw, especially after you've established it and abided by it earlier (Kenny reaching under the ring for his hair spray).


The pin rope break was fine. The submission maybe was fine to. No rope breaks, agreed. Meaning you don't have to break a hold when someone is in the ropes. You can't win the match with someone in the ropes though. 

The match was amazing regardless.

It was exactly what it needed to be to be great. And they both played to their strengths. You had Old Man Jericho being a fucking lunatic trying to kill Omega. And nobody can do what Omega can do in the ring. I don't know how he was able to take some of those bumps that he did. It was a war. 

I'm also impressed with how long they went. As I was watching it I was expecting to see Jericho go crazy, control for a while, and then go down putting up a good fight. I was convinced the match was over when he reversed the first Omega Driver into the Walls of Jericho. So all that stuff at the end was a bonus because I was convinced they were done. 

It was a legacy match for Jericho. He shows up at 47 years old, faces the best wrestler in the world (maybe 2nd behind AJ) and it's a 50/50 split who was the star of that match.

The bar has been set pretty high for the MOTY. I'm feeling ****1/2 but maybe ****3/4. 


I watched the whole show but don't have ratings. I've been sick all day with a stomach bug which is awful. But I called in sick and watched the whole show. The problem was that I kept drifting in and out of sleep because apparently not eating food all day and sleeping horrible the night before makes you tired. Jericho/Omega was the only match I didn't drift off watching. But I liked the pieces of everything I saw. It seems they had a really diverse card and so many of the matches felt like main events.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

NO to everything for WK12. Nothing on this compares to a few matches from last year or the year before.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Kenny Omega v. Chris Jericho, Wrestlekingdom 12 - *****
Kazuchika Okada © v. Tetsuya Naito, Wrestlekingdom 12 - **** 3/4
Minoru Suzuki © v. Hirooki Goto, Wrestlekingdom 12 - **** 1/2
Roppongi 4K © v. The Young Bucks, Wrestlekingdom 12 - **** 1/4
Hiroshi Tanahashi © v. Jay White, Wrestlekingdom 12 - ****
Roman Reigns (c) v. Samoa Joe, Raw 12/01/2018 - *****


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

Undertaker23RKO said:


> NO to everything for WK12. Nothing on this compares to a few matches from last year or the year before.


Well, considering this thread is for MATCH OF THE YEAR and not MATCH OF LAST YEAR OR THE YEAR BEFORE, I don't think qualifying any of these non candidates makes sense when you've narrowed your position to NJPW specifically.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

NEVER Openweight 
Hirooki Goto vs Minoru Suzuki **** ¼ 
(never quite sure whether a **** 1/4 is ever a MOTY candidate in any given year. Maybe it doesn't matter.... fuck it) YES

IWGP Junior Heavyweight title 
KUSHIDA vs Ospreay vs Takahashi vs Scurll **** 1/2 YES

IWGP United States Title 
Chris Jericho vs Kenny Omega **** 1/2YES 

IWGP Heavyweight title
Tetsuya Naito vs Kazuchika Okada ***** YES
Is a match that left me salty 5 stars? I certainly spent the entire final stretch thinking "this is 5 stars" 

I worry that I wont truly know what I think of this match for years. If this is just another chapter in the Naito/Okada feud then this could be great if Naito never gets out of that Nakamura role then they've fucked up huge. I dont understand why you would have a single Ace if you could have two.

Anyway the match style that I'm getting from these NJPW main events is my favourite style. It feels like it's in a similar vain to those great Kobashi vs Misawa matches so I'm always primed to love them. Even if the booking leaves me salty.


----------



## MC

-***** Italiano- said:


> NEVER Openweight
> Hirooki Goto vs Minoru Suzuki **** ¼
> (never quite sure whether a **** 1/4 is ever a MOTY candidate in any given year. Maybe it doesn't matter.... fuck it) YES
> 
> IWGP Junior Heavyweight title
> KUSHIDA vs Ospreay vs Takahashi vs Scurll **** 1/2 YES
> 
> IWGP United States Title
> Chris Jericho vs Kenny Omega **** 1/2YES
> 
> IWGP Heavyweight title
> Tetsuya Naito vs Kazuchika Okada ***** YES
> Is a match that left me salty 5 stars? I certainly spent the entire final stretch thinking "this is 5 stars"
> 
> I worry that I wont truly know what I think of this match for years. If this is just another chapter in the Naito/Okada feud then this could be great if Naito never gets out of that Nakamura role then they've fucked up huge. I dont understand why you would have a single Ace if you could have two.
> 
> Anyway the match style that I'm getting from these NJPW main events is my favourite style. It feels like it's in a similar vain to those great Kobashi vs Misawa matches so I'm always primed to love them. Even if the booking leaves me salty.



I think **** is the cut off point for a MOTYC.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

Japanese Puroresu said:


> Well, considering this thread is for MATCH OF THE YEAR and not MATCH OF LAST YEAR OR THE YEAR BEFORE, I don't think qualifying any of these non candidates makes sense when you've narrowed your position to NJPW specifically.


Or maybe we haven't gotten a match deserving of this thread 4 days into the year. Could be that.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

MC 16 said:


> I think **** is the cut off point for a MOTYC.


Thats what I noticed from last years thread. But I think **** matches are so frequent these days that I even saw one at a house show, it was Strong vs Dunne at NXT but still. 

So last year I made my floor **** 1/2 and tried not to recommend more than 20 matches. But being stingy wasn't a lot of fun so this year I'm more inclined to throw around the snowflakes. Especially as we seem to have wandered into a new golden age for match quality not seen since the 90's.

Also how was STARDOM Year End Climax? I've not seen it


----------



## TripleG

Yes to Bucks Vs. R3K

Yes to Cody Vs. Ibushi

Yes to Goto Vs. Suzuki

Yes to IWGP Jr Title 4 Way

Yes to Omega/Jericho

Yes to Naito/Okada

That show blew my fucking socks off.


----------



## MC

-***** Italiano- said:


> Thats what I noticed from last years thread. But I think **** matches are so frequent these days that I even saw one at a house show, it was Strong vs Dunne at NXT but still.
> 
> So last year I made my floor **** 1/2 and tried not to recommend more than 20 matches. But being stingy wasn't a lot of fun so this year I'm more inclined to throw around the snowflakes. Especially as we seem to have wandered into a new golden age for match quality not seen since the 90's.
> 
> *Also how was STARDOM Year End Climax? I've not seen it*



No clue, haven't seen it. Don't have the streaming service and can't find it anywhere. It'll show up soon enough.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Wrestle Kingdom 12:
_Roppongi 3K vs. The Young Bucks for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Championship-*****1/4*
Kota Ibushi vs. Cody-******
Killer Elite Squad vs. Los Ingobernables de Japon (EVIL & SANADA) for the IWGP Tag Team Championship-****3/4*
Minoru Suzuki vs. Hirooki Goto in a Hair vs. Hair and No Seconds Deathmatch for the NEVER Openweight Championship-*****1/4*
Marty Scurll vs. Will Ospreay vs. Kushida vs. Hiromu Takahashi in a Fatal 4 Way-Match for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Championship-*****1/4*
*Kenny Omega vs. Chris Jericho in a No DQ Match for the IWGP United States Championship-*****3/4*
Kazuchika Okada vs. Tetsuya Naito for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship-*****3/4*_

*My MOTN*


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

MC 16 said:


> No clue, haven't seen it. Don't have the streaming service and can't find it anywhere. It'll show up soon enough.


Same here. I might get their network, it's cheap enough. But I have so many subscriptions already. I could just get it every other month and play catch up like I do for Rev Pro and Highspots stuff but I'm not convinced I'll ever figure out how to cancel it.

Gotta keep up though, this thread is going to need some STARDOM representation.


----------



## MC

-***** Italiano- said:


> Same here. I might get their network, it's cheap enough. But I have so many subscriptions already. I could just get it every other month and play catch up like I do for Rev Pro and Highspots stuff but I'm not convinced I'll ever figure out how to cancel it.
> 
> Gotta keep up though, this thread is going to need some STARDOM representation.


Eh, not sure if the overall booking of the company is good enough for a subscription. I haven't seen anyone with a subscription talk about it though, so it's probably not up yet. But yeah, people need to watch more Mayu.


----------



## NasJayz

TripleG said:


> Yes to Bucks Vs. R3K
> 
> Yes to Cody Vs. Ibushi
> 
> Yes to Goto Vs. Suzuki
> 
> Yes to IWGP Jr Title 4 Way
> 
> Yes to Omega/Jericho
> 
> Yes to Naito/Okada
> 
> That show blew my fucking socks off.


Yes too all of them as well. It blew my Fucking mind away.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

Undertaker23RKO said:


> Or maybe we haven't gotten a match deserving of this thread 4 days into the year. Could be that.


If it's literally all we're given, one of them is the best match of the year so far. I thought the card overall was lack luster, but if I had to say the best match all year so far, I'd pick Suzuki vs Goto. Will there be better? Probably. But so far, this year, that's a pick.


----------



## TD Stinger

Finally watched all of Wrestle Kingdom. Nominating the following:

*The Young Bucks vs. Roppongi 3K:*

Anyone who says the Bucks are nothing but spots and Superkicks haven't seen them in the last year. Match had a great story of 1 guy on each time having a back injury. Great action. Great selling. Great tag team wrestling.

*Cody Rhodes vs. Kota Ibushi:*

Probably the best Cody Rhodes singles match I've ever seen, and it makes sense given Ibushi is his opponent. I loved the spot of Brandi faking being hurt. That Cross Rhodes from the apron was AWESOME. And the ending sequence full of counters was great as well. I have very little expectations going into this but this match delivered.

*Hirooki Goto vs. Minoru Suzuki:*

Talk about another match I had zero expectations for. I hated their first two matches. But this one? Suzuki brutalized Goto in the beginning. They had their little comedy spot with Suzuki Gun but they stayed out of the match for the most part. Suzuki hit an awesome Dropkick and killed Goto with those slaps. But Goto kept fighting, leading to a great finish and another great match.

*Hiromu Takahashi vs. Will Ospreay vs. Kushida vs. Marty Scurll:*

A little clunky in spots but overall some great action. Not much else to say.

*Chris Jericho vs. Kenny Omega:*

A great brawl. Omega's dive through the table in the first few minutes was great. Jericho was at maximum dick heel levels. That Triangle Dropkick into Omega's knee looked brutal. And as the match progressed it got better. Now, I do think it went a little longer than it should as down the stretch it was dragging a bit. But, all the stuff they did leading up to that was still great.



I have to say NO to Tanahashi vs. White and Okada vs. Naito. With Tanahashi vs. White, it just didn't feel like a big main event match like I feared it wouldn't. Decent match and all but not quite what you would expect from a Tanahashi Dome match.

And Naito vs. Okada.....I need to watch this again. After a long day of work and other things, I was a bit tired going into this. So I feel I should watch it with a fresh set of eyes. But, the match still seemed very slow, only really getting exciting (for me) in the last few minutes. And Naito losing just felt like a big let down.


----------



## Dr. Middy

Watched all of WK when I came home from work, and after shoveling snow. I'm pooped, but it was a damn good show :lol I'll post my entire show review in the WK thread, but I'll post everything I gave a YES to here.

*YES to Roppongi 3K (SHO & YOH) vs The Young Bucks - NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 12
*
I didn’t watch anything from SHO & YOH yet, so I was curious how they’d fair here. Liked the Bucks using the numbers game to weaken YOH and also get Romero out as well, good psychology there. Also really liked that both Matt and YOH had back problems in the match as well, which made it very equal. Once SHO got the hot tag, the entire match turned up a bit and it was great. SHO and Matt had a great battle between back-injured men, and we got a really good sharpshooter spot. Then similar to the Revival/AA match, we got a double sharpshooter where both Matt & Nick held hands to make sure to not tap. Awesome.

Nick and SHO killed the backs of their respective rivals with a ton of kicks (LOVED that), and then YOH tapped for the title change and the Bucks win. This was a GREAT match, and really my biggest complaint is that they went a bit long in the tooth. Other than that, excellent opener!

*****1/4*

*YES to Cody Rhodes vs Kota Ibushi - NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 12*

This has more heat than the last two matches, especially for Ibushi, who the crowd really likes. Loved the spot with Brandi getting knocked out, just a great heel move that poor goody-two shoes Ibushi fell for. We eventually built up to an absolutely devastating crossrhodes off the apron, and it looked like Kota landed right on his head. He got back into the ring for an awesome countout tease. Cody let his ego get the better of him though, and Ibushi hyped himself up with the crowd, leading to a bunch of traded nearfalls. Ibushi eventually hit a devastating knee, and then picture-fucking-perfect phoenix splash for the win.

Tremendous babyface/heel dynamic in this match, and Cody did a great job really making people hate him. He made Ibushi shine, and this was an excellent match.
*
*****
*
YES to Minoru Suzuki vs Hirooki Goto - NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 12*

This is already better than their dominion match because of them being simply one on one without interference (well until later anyway). The vibe is extremely serious too, and it just felt dangerous from the start, as Suzuki basically just wanted to cause pain. Suzuki hit one of the most beautifully brutal dropkicks, and followed with some tremendous brawling. He hit a devastating headbutt while on the top rope too, and hopefully it wasn’t real. We got some more great brawling, before Goto was able to nail stereo GTRs for the win.

The atmosphere was tremendous in this match, it was just a violent display at times, but it was so much better than their past matches. Suzuki going back under his own power because he accepts he lost was tremendous as well. I feel like this will be one of the more unheralded MOTYCs of this year.

*****1/4*

*YES to Hiromu Takahashi vs KUSHIDA vs Will Osperay vs Marty Scurll - NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 12*

Marty’s entrance with the wings was awesome. This was just a very fast paced spotfest type of match full of great sequences. Hiromu’s comeback when he got free was awesome, he was easily the most over guy in the building by far. They sort of foreshadowed Osperay winning when they mentioned Scurll always having his number, and honestly would have rather had Takahashi win. If I had one complaint, it’s that a spot here or there kinda felt too choreographed, but otherwise this was well paced throughout, and everybody got a chance to look great. 
*
****1/4*

*YES to Kenny Omega vs Chris Jericho - NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 12*

This match feels just HUGE. Jericho has what I assume is a Fozzy song as his entrance, and his jacket is back. Kenny is dressed as… well I don’t know exactly, but his entrance was cool as well.

Jericho was such a great heel here. Showboating constantly to the crowd, being his egotistical self, taking pictures, middle fingers, attacking the young boys and even the ref’s son, he was just awesome throughout the match. We got a bladejob by Omega, and we also got a more vicious and violent Omega, which is different than usual, but was also tremendous, as was his selling throughout the match. 

This was a match full of broken tables, chairshots, some brutal brawling throughout, just head rattling V-triggers, some GREAT selling of the walls of Jericho, and just a war of violence all around, with the best atmosphere you could ask for. There were rope breaks later on, which confused me a lot, but I’ll give that a pass because I liked this so damn much. Just a fantastic WAR, and I loved it. Definitely my match of the night.

*****3/4
*

*YES to Kazuchika Okada vs Tetsuya Naito - NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 12*

Naito is the only allowed to rock a cape and make it look great. Okada decided to be more fashionable with the most colorful pants I’ve ever seen. And upon the bell, man this crowd is HOT.

Like most huge main events, it was slower paced early, with Naito working exclusively on Okada’s neck, which has been a point of concern for awhile now. The heat flipped with a huge DDT and a kip up by Okada, and with another DDT outside, Naito’s neck was in question as well. Okada apparently has a cobra clutch now which is new that Okada clamped on Naito. 

Everything stated to ramp up after the hold, with Naito continuing to work on Okada’s neck, and even breaking out a star attempt. However, from that point, both guys were their respective equals, and neither guy could get a good advantage. We got our first rainmaker on Naito for a near fall, and with time Naito answered with a destino, but couldn’t get a cover. A slugfest ensued, ending with a gigantic slap by Naito. A second rainmaker was followed by a second destino that Okada kicked out of. Then a third destino was hit, but the fourth was countered into the tombstone, followed by a third rainmaker for the win.

Overall, this was an excellent main event, but this surprised me. I think they went a bit long, and they took too long in really getting into high gear, but most of what they did looked great. I assume now Okada goes to Dominion and perhaps Naito wins there. Still, I can’t help but bet somewhat disappointed in the match and the winner as well. 

*****1/2*


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

I know this is early but The Young Bucks v. RPG 3K is gonna be one of the best tag matches this year.


----------



## NastyYaffa

How fucking awesome is it that we are only 5 days into the year & we already got 10 matches nominated here?! 2018 is certainly off to a START!


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles

*Wrestle Kingdom 12:*

*YES:*
Marty Scurll (c) vs Will Ospreay vs KUSHIDA vs Hiromu Takahashi - 4 stars
Kenny Omega (c) vs Chris Jericho - 4.5 stars
Kazuchika Okada (c) vs Tetsuya Naito - 4.5 stars

Didn't watch Suzuki/Goto yet. May add it later on considering the good reviews it is getting.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

Japanese Puroresu said:


> If it's literally all we're given, one of them is the best match of the year so far. I thought the card overall was lack luster, but if I had to say the best match all year so far, I'd pick Suzuki vs Goto. Will there be better? Probably. But so far, this year, that's a pick.


That's fair. I guess we do it differently but I can respect your way. NJPW had 5 of my top 7 matches last year (and I watched way less of it than I do WWE) so I have high expectations as well.


----------



## Dr. Middy

Japanese Puroresu said:


> If it's literally all we're given, one of them is the best match of the year so far. I thought the card overall was lack luster, but if I had to say the best match all year so far, I'd pick Suzuki vs Goto. Will there be better? Probably. But so far, this year, that's a pick.


I think Suzuki/Goto is going to end up one of the more underrated matches of the year when all is set and done, considering it wasn't one of the main matches of WK, and I bet some people dismissed it a bit considering their previous encounters last year. 

It was a tremendous violent affair they finally were able to deliver.


----------



## MC

Hirooki Goto vs Minoru Suzuki was fantastic. Totally should get more plaudits then it is getting. Second best match at Wrestle Kingdom and it's not far of being the best to be honest.


----------



## Corey

*NJPW Wrestle Kingdom XII (Part 1)*​
*NEVER Openweight Championship: Hair vs. Hair -* Minoru Suzuki (c) vs. Hirooki Goto - ***** 1/4 (YES!!)*

This was some top of the line stuff right here. What a NASTY performance from MiSu. Just slapping and choking the shit out of Goto, making us think he never stood a chance. To my surprise though, Goto made the eventual comeback (bloody lip and all) and showed some fire while doing it. I just absolutely loved the story here and the crowd was so hot for it. Post match stuff just adds to t. This was tremendous.

*IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Championship:* Marty Scurll (c) vs. KUSHIDA vs. Hiromu Takahashi vs. Will Ospreay - ***** 1/2 (YES!!!)*

Holy FUCK. You ever just watch a match that you don't really have any expectations for and it absolutely blows you away? Well that's what this match did for me (as did MiSu/Goto tbh). This was insane amounts of fun and nonstop action. I never thought it felt clunky or anything like that. The whole thing flowed so nicely and there was the perfect amount of false finishes and shocks. You had Ospreay doing his best Aerostar impression, Scurll ACTUALLY doing villainous things (which was pretty smart tbh and he almost had it), and that flurry from Takahashi after he broke free from the tape was amazing. This is gonna be pretty high on my list for a while. So much fun.

Bucks/RP3K - **** 3/4*
Cody/Ibushi - **** 3/4* (man this was a good surprise)

Will watch the double main event tonight and reserve an entire post for that.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

New Years Dash!!:
_CHAOS (Tomohiro Ishii, Beretta, & Toru Yano) vs. Bullet Club (Bad Luck Fale & Guerillas of Destiny) for the NEVER Openweight Six-Man Tag Team Championship-****3/4*
CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada, Hirooki Goto, Will Ospreay, YOSHI-HASHI, & Gedo) vs. Los Ingonbernables de Japon (Tetsuya Naito, EVIL, SANADA, Hiromu Takahashi, & BUSHI)-****3/4*_


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

Rainmaka! said:


> New Years Dash!!:
> _CHAOS (Tomohiro Ishii, Beretta, & Toru Yano) vs. Bullet Club (Bad Luck Fale & Guerillas of Destiny) for the NEVER Openweight Six-Man Tag Team Championship-****3/4*
> CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada, Hirooki Goto, Will Ospreay, YOSHI-HASHI, & Gedo) vs. Los Ingonbernables de Japon (Tetsuya Naito, EVIL, SANADA, Hiromu Takahashi, & BUSHI)-****3/4*_


Change your sig pick because those pants are....


MINUS 5 STARS


----------



## Eliko

*WK 12 

YES :

Cody vs. Kota Ibushi **** 
Okada vs. Naito ****1/4
4 way ****1/2
Kenny vs. Jericho ****1/2
*


----------



## TJQ

Japanese Puroresu said:


> Change your sig pick because those pants are....
> 
> 
> MINUS 5 STARS


PEOPLE NEED TO STOP DISRESPECTING THE PANTS.


----------



## Desecrated

Cody's hair and Okada's trousers definitely go up there on the smarter decision of the year list, if such is to exist. The trousers suit Okada so well.


----------



## Mordecay

Adding to my ratings from WK12

Roppongi 3K vs The Young Bucks ***1/2
Gauntlet match **3/4
Cody vs Ibushi ***3/4
KES vs SANADA/EVIL ***1/4
Goto vs Suzuki ****
4 way ****1/4
White vs Tanahashi **1/2


----------



## SHIRLEY

*YES* to Togi Makabe vs. KUSHIDA [Fire Pro World Title] NJPW 'WK12 Fan Festa' Jan 3rd - *****


----------



## DammitChrist

I'll give a YES to Kenny Omega vs Chris Jericho at Wrestle Kingdom 12. I gave that match a 10/10.


----------



## PrettyLush

*Wrestle Kingdom 12 at Tokyo Dome*
Young Bucks vs. Roppongi 3k ★★★★1/2
Great selling by Yoh and Matt, entertaining double submissions, that powerbomb at the ramp, crazy exchanges of stiff kicks by Nick and Sho to the back of their partners, one of the best Meltzer driver I've ever seen and a great finish.
Minoru Suzuki vs. Hirooki Goto ★★★★3/4
Not a fan of the intervention. Brutal stiff shots exchange, great selling by Goto, Vicious Combo from Suzuki, dat avalanche ushigoroshi. Excellent storytelling from Suzuki at the end.
Jr. Heavyweight Fatal 4-way ★★★★
Too many spots that I couldn't remember. Crazy Cheeky Nando exchange by Scurll and Ospreay, Hiromu Powerbomb to Scurll is just straight out brutal. Not a fan of the powder and tape. Crazy aerial move by Ospreay (as expected of him), Kushida crazy armbar variations. Fun match.
Kenny Omega vs. Chris Jericho ★★★★1/4
Not a fan of the spray and the rope break, shitty Stargate Anubis costume, crazy table spots at the beginning, brutal chair shots by Jericho, Jericho mocking the crowd and attacking the young lions and Red Shoe's son, Jericho taking dragon suplexes at the age of 47, Great V-trigger into a table spot, and that Katayoku No Tenshi into a steel chair is just brutal.
Kazuchika Okada vs. Naito Tetsuya ★★★★★
I don't know what to say about this one. I forgot to take any notes because I was glued to the monitor the whole time. The crowd reaction when the bell rings were insane that you can tell from the get-go that this was a big fight. My only complaint about this match and every Okada match is, the first rainmaker is always a false finish and they didn't even bother to protect Destino like how they protect Katayoku No Tenshi. But overall, the storytelling is just fantastic. Naito is back to his old self as the match goes on and as far as executing the Stardust Press which ends up failing him. The finish is definitely the biggest upset of the year and to me, that's the main selling point of this match. Kudos to Little Kazu and Naito-San.


----------



## Corey

*IWGP United States Championship No DQ Match:* Kenny Omega (c) vs. Chris Jericho - ***** (YES!)*

I LOVED the first 10 minutes or so of this. Thought they were doing a great job of portraying the hatred and making it feel like a real fight. Jericho's heel performance was awesome (especially "it's no DQ you moron! :lol). The last half of the match wasn't bad by any stretch but I felt like the pacing was really off at times. It felt very stop and go after Kenny's awkward stretch where he couldn't blade properly. Idk if red shoes couldn't get the blade to him or what but it was really strange to see how close he kept getting.  The sequences were redundant at times (swear to god the V-Trigger has overtaken the Superman Punch as the most spammed signature move in wrestling) and the rope break stuff was puzzling, but at the same time there was still great drama and some nice spots as well. Not a perfect match but a very good one for sure. Think it could've benefited with having 5 minutes of v-triggers shaved off personally.

*IWGP Heavyweight Championship:* Kazuchika Okada (c) vs. Tetsuya Naito - ***** (YES!)*

Naito should've just went for the pin after the last destino.  He even busted out the Volador Spiral!  This Disco Inferno looking motherfucker is still champion...


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Mike Bailey vs. Shuji Ishikawa - DDT D-Ou Grand Prix In Shinjuku - ****1/4 - YES!*

Had to get the DDT Universe 1 month free trial just for this match, and it was exactly what I had hoped it would be - an amazing David vs. Goliath battle. Loved the opening w/ Speedball going for those lightning quick kicks right away, he stuns Shuji briefly with those, getting the early advantage. That doesn't last long as Shuji gets the control while Speedball was looking to do a dive on him to the outside. Then BIG SHUJI starts to just throw Speedball around like a baby. It's amazing. Speedball bumps & sells that amazingly. From then on it follows that formula of Shuji having the advantage due to his size, throwing him around, striking him down - but Speedball makes some TERRIFIC comebacks. One slight complaint is that I think by the end they went slightly overboard w/ the nearfalls - had they shaved off a few of those, this could've been an even better match. But yeah, it's just a minor complaint in an otherwise fantastic match.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

YES to the following from WK12:

Roppongi 3K vs The Young Bucks
Minoru Suzuki vs Hirooki Goto
Kenny Omega vs Chris Jericho

The Jr. tag title match was probably my favorite match of the night. Suzuki vs Goto was brutal. Omega vs Jericho is a match that I actually like more looking back on it a couple days later than in the moment. 

The four way was fun, but nowhere near MOTYC for me. 

I need to go back and rewatch Okada/Naito because I was a little burnt out and also had my girlfriend distracting me through much of it. Seemed like a good enough match, but I don't think I liked it nearly as much as most people seemed to. I was in the minority it seems who was happy with the result.


----------



## Yeah1993

First YES

Kenny Omega v. Chris Jericho, Wrestle Kingdom 1/4/18

This was unnecessarily long and there was some iffy selling after every Walls but outside of that, this kicked ass. Jericho isn’t exactly Terry Funk but if he can please enter his middle-aged and crazy period now that’d be fuckin swell. He really made a great blend of experienced veteran Jericho finding outs to situations, and asshole smartass Jericho who took too much time to taunt people and snap photos. Mocking the crowd going “Kenny” was awesome every time. The attack on Red Shoes and his son was great too. My favourite bit of the overall awesome outside bit was Jericho setting up the table and Omega firing punches at him in the powerbomb position to get out, only for Jericho to drop him on the mat behind anyway. Omega sold that by wincing and shoving his forearm near his stomach and pounding the mat in anger at himself, which made for a great visual. He sold the spot where he landed gut-first on the top rope after the Jericho dropkick to his knee notably for me, too. 

I loved how much they did with the chairs, and if the amount of time they had worked for anything, it was to get some break in between using that single chair that Jericho put in between the ropes. Jericho getting a surprise chair shot after those full nelson suplexes was the best possible shift into even ground they could have done at the time, and I fucking love that Jericho had to hold it slightly differently because the seat had nearly come off. 

I thought the spot with the spray was fun enough even if it looked a little hammy with Omega crawling over there. I didn’t mind the One Winged Angel rope break spot either because I think a rope break on a pin is different to a rope break on a submission. The rope break on the Walls later was crummy but at the same time can you actually *win* a match when someone is in the ropes? Jericho’s point early was that he can’t be disqualified from it – which was still true. The rope break still affects a submission/match ending, doesn’t it? That might be wrong. Either way I thought it was worse that there was randomly the beginning of a count out earlier after like 4 minutes of them being on the outside. 

Really good brawl. Thanks to Kevin Kelly for that “the critics of Kenny Omega can go to Hell” comment, btw. 




Spoiler: 2018 YES LIST



Kenny Omega v. Chris Jericho (New Japan 1/4/18)


----------



## American_Nightmare

Reigns/Lesnar is already a candidate whether some like it or not.


----------



## Corey

NastyYaffa said:


> *Mike Bailey vs. Shuji Ishikawa - DDT D-Ou Grand Prix In Shinjuku - ****1/4 - YES!*
> 
> Had to get the DDT Universe 1 month free trial just for this match, and it was exactly what I had hoped it would be - an amazing David vs. Goliath battle. Loved the opening w/ Speedball going for those lightning quick kicks right away, he stuns Shuji briefly with those, getting the early advantage. That doesn't last long as Shuji gets the control while Speedball was looking to do a dive on him to the outside. Then BIG SHUJI starts to just throw Speedball around like a baby. It's amazing. Speedball bumps & sells that amazingly. From then on it follows that formula of Shuji having the advantage due to his size, throwing him around, striking him down - but Speedball makes some TERRIFIC comebacks. One slight complaint is that I think by the end they went slightly overboard w/ the nearfalls - had they shaved off a few of those, this could've been an even better match. But yeah, it's just a minor complaint in an otherwise fantastic match.


Just watched this and it also gets a *YES* from me *(****)*. Awesome david vs. goliath matchup where Shuji just fucking OBLITERATED him with his offense. God those knees and clotheslines were nasty. :lol


----------



## michael_3165

My 2018 List:

*****

****3/4

****1/2
Chris Jericho vs Kenny Omega (WrestleKingdom 12)
Tetsuya Naito vs Kazuchika Okada (WrestleKingdom 12)



Bare in mind I don't watch huge amounts anymore but I will add as I can


----------



## Garmonbozia

*YES* to Mike Bailey vs. Shuji Ishikawa (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix 2018 In Shinjuku)


----------



## MC

*DDT D-King Grand Prix 2018 In Shinjuku*


*YES TO* 'Speedball' Mike Bailey vs Shuji Ishikawa: ****

*YES TO *Jiro "Ikemen" Kuroshio vs Konosuke Takeshita: ****


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

DDT D-King Grand Prix 2018 in Shinjuku:
_Keisuke Ishii vs. HARASHIMA-****3/4*
Mike Bailey vs. Shuji Ishikawa-*****1/4*
*Konosuke Takeshita vs. Jiro Kuroshio-*****1/2*_

*MOTN*


----------



## antoniomare007

*HELL YES to 

Shuji Ishikawa vs Mike Bailey - DDT D-Ou Grand Prix 1/5/18*

This had two of things I fucking love in wrestling: a great David vs Goliath battle, and wrestlers having to EARN their shit to get what they want. It's established from the get go, and from just looking at these two, that Speedball has his work cut out for him with Shuji being a massive wall of hurt he has to try to bring down. Even though he tries to use his speed and flurries of offense, Ishikawa is just too damn big and powerful so it makes sense that with just 1 strike/cutoff, Bailey is back to square one. Speedball is so damn resilient and persistent - and does as great job as the sympathetic babyface -that eventually he earns his shot at actually winning this. I thought Shuji also did a good job at showing vulnerability when it was needed too. Only thing I'd say this lacked was a better atmosphere, though considering this was Shinjuku it was good enough. It got a little too bloated near the end, they could've had a tighter finishing run but that's just nitpicking, this is definitely worth a watch and a great start for 2018.

Can't wait till Thursday when SamuraiTV shows the Big Japan and All Japan shows, Shuji might fuck around and be the MVP of "NYE week".


----------



## TJQ

YES Shuji Ishikawa vs Mike Bailey @ DDT D-Ou Grand Prix ****1/4


----------



## MC

-***** Italiano- said:


> Same here. I might get their network, it's cheap enough. But I have so many subscriptions already. I could just get it every other month and play catch up like I do for Rev Pro and Highspots stuff but I'm not convinced I'll ever figure out how to cancel it.
> 
> Gotta keep up though, this thread is going to need some STARDOM representation.


Found it for you. Not the entire show but it's the main event. 



*Yes to *DDT D-King Grand Prix Day 2 Konosuke Takeshita Vs Tetsuya Endo: ****


I loved this match. It was sloppy in parts of course but I really enjoyed it. Maybe I'm being generous but it was enjoyable to watch.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

DDT D-Ou Grand Prix 

Mike Bailey vs Shuji Ishikawa **** *YES*

Konosuke Takeshita vs Jiro Kuroshio **** 1/4 *YES*


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

DDT D-King Grand Prix Night 2:
_Akito vs. Shuji Ishikawa-*****1/4*_


----------



## NastyYaffa

Akito/Shuji had the makings of a good match, but Shuji completely no sold all of Akito's leg work, so it ended up being pretty shitty. Akito was very good in it, so it's a shame that the big dog didn't deliver/SELL.


----------



## MC

MC 16 said:


> *Wrestle Kingdom XII*
> 
> *Yes To*
> Hirooki Goto vs Minoru Suzuki: ****3/4
> Chris Jericho vs Kenny Omega: ****1/4
> *Kazuchika Okada vs Tetsuya Naito: ******
> 
> *No but reconmended*
> Roppongi Vice vs The Young Bucks: ***3/4


I'd like to change this rating to a ****3/4. I thought about it and the more I think about it, the more I regret giving the rating so I decided to downgrade it  I'm sad to do that but It's how I feel.


----------



## TJQ

MC 16 said:


> I'd like to change this rating to a ****3/4. I thought about it and the more I think about it, the more I regret giving the rating so I decided to downgrade it  I'm sad to do that but It's how I feel.


I ended up dropping my rating for Omega/Jericho a wee bit as well, slightly overrated it live due to being very drunk and thinking most of the show was kinda mediocre :lol


----------



## MC

TJQ said:


> I ended up dropping my rating for Omega/Jericho a wee bit as well, slightly overrated it live due to being very drunk and thinking most of the show was kinda mediocre :lol


You were drunk? :lol Was too early to drink in the UK. Who knows what I would have rated the main event if I was. 

Jericho vs Omega is a perfect 4 match that I rated a little too high due to expectation.


----------



## Dr. Middy

MC 16 said:


> I'd like to change this rating to a ****3/4. I thought about it and the more I think about it, the more I regret giving the rating so I decided to downgrade it  I'm sad to do that but It's how I feel.


That's Big Dave's way of thinking about 5 star ratings too. He's always mentioned that if he has any doubt in rating a 5 star match 5 stars, then he doesn't give that match 5 stars. To him it has to undoubtedly reach that level.


----------



## TJQ

MC 16 said:


> You were drunk? :lol Was too early to drink in the UK. Who knows what I would have rated the main event if I was.
> 
> Jericho vs Omega is a perfect 4 match that I rated a little too high due to expectation.


WK started at 3am for me, and I'm currently on break from college. So naturally for an occasion as special as WK I had to put a 40 down :lol


----------



## MC

Dr. Middy said:


> That's Big Dave's way of thinking about 5 star ratings too. He's always mentioned that if he has any doubt in rating a 5 star match 5 stars, then he doesn't give that match 5 stars. To him it has to undoubtedly reach that level.


I think the shock win influenced my initial rating and now the shocks worn off, I've had different views on the match. I agree with him though, if it's 5 stars, it has to be undeniable and it's not. 




TJQ said:


> WK started at 3am for me, and I'm currently on break from college. So naturally for an occasion as special as WK I had to put a 40 down :lol


3 am is a killer. WK happened when I was suppose to be in college, just skipped half the day for it.


----------



## Desecrated

Live vs "review" is an important distinction. Being lapped up in "what's the result?" was an important asset of Naito vs Okada, that when you look at the match quality exacctly, it falls down a bit. Same applies for other matches. I'd assume based on my impressions, only Suzuki vs Goto wouldn't change much.


----------



## TJQ

MC 16 said:


> 3 am is a killer. WK happened when I was suppose to be in college, just skipped half the day for it.


I forced myself to sleep at like 8pm so I could wake up at 3 :lol WK demands a live viewing.


----------



## MC

TJQ said:


> I forced myself to sleep at like 8pm so I could wake up at 3 :lol WK demands a live viewing.


:lol I can't do that. If something is on at 3, I'm up all day.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

DDT D-King Grand Prix 2018 Night 3:
_Tetsuya Endo vs. Jiro Kuroshio-******
Shuji Ishikawa vs. Yukio Sakaguchi-****3/4*
Konosuke Takeshita vs. HARASHIMA-******
_
DDT D-King Grand Prix 2018 Night 4:
_Mike Bailey vs. Yukio Sakaguchi-****3/4*
Shuji Ishikawa vs. Daisuke Sasaki-*****1/4*
_


----------



## Corey

*Triple Crown Heavyweight Championship:* Joe Doering (c) vs. Zeus _(AJPW 1/2)_ ***** 1/2 (YES!!!)*
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1M9P8uJuDMLQ5gsGOQAoc54XcapCQasRD/view

Oh man guys, this is good. This is soooooo good. It's so fucking gritty and raw. These two have to scrap and claw for every big move they get and EVERY move counts. The story is tremendous with Doering having the upper hand and advantage for several minutes but Zeus has to essentially MAN UP and match the strength and power to break even. They have to put forth so much extra effort to perform simple moves because of how beaten down they are and short of breath because of the clubbing blows. Doering's body language and facial expressions are incredible. He's COMPLETELY exhausted and red everywhere because of everything Zeus throws at him. He simply _survives_ this match and you get the sense he was running on empty by the end of it. Keep your eyes peeled to the screen after you see the first flying body block from Joe because from there it's top notch work on selling and delivering a match loaded with drama in the final minutes. Tremendous work from both.


----------



## PrettyLush

Def will watch that after I take a shower


----------



## MC

Corey said:


> *Triple Crown Heavyweight Championship:* Joe Doering (c) vs. Zeus _(AJPW 1/2)_ ***** 1/2 (YES!!!)*
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1M9P8uJuDMLQ5gsGOQAoc54XcapCQasRD/view
> 
> Oh man guys, this is good. This is soooooo good. It's so fucking gritty and raw. These two have to scrap and claw for every big move they get and EVERY move counts. The story is tremendous with Doering having the upper hand and advantage for several minutes but Zeus has to essentially MAN UP and match the strength and power to break even. They have to put forth so much extra effort to perform simple moves because of how beaten down they are and short of breath because of the clubbing blows. Doering's body language and facial expressions are incredible. He's COMPLETELY exhausted and red everywhere because of everything Zeus throws at him. He simply _survives_ this match and you get the sense he was running on empty by the end of it. Keep your eyes peeled to the screen after you see the first flying body block from Joe because from there it's top notch work on selling and delivering a match loaded with drama in the final minutes. Tremendous work from both.


This match was a shock. Didn't really expect a high level match between the two for some reason but they did it. ***3/4 For Me



EDIT:

*No But Recommended to Oedo Tai *(Hana Kimura & Kagetsu) (c) vs. Queen's Quest (HZK & Momo Watanabe)- Goddesses Of Stardom Title Match: ***3/4 

Pretty good match I thought. Momo Watanabe's selling was great this match. Maybe a bit too much interference though. Also, not liking Hana Kirmua's new attire. Just looks terrible even if it does show off her legs. HZK didn't get much love from the crowd


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

YES Joe Doering vs Zeus AJPW New Year Wars 2018 **** 1/4

A bit sloppy and it doesn't quite have that flow that's so popular in modern wrestling. But these aren't the slender pretty boys of NJPW these are big beefy dudes. Good heavy hitting action. Triple crown title matches are not to be missed..... unless Yoshi Tatsu is in them.


----------



## MC

-***** Italiano- said:


> YES Joe Doering vs Zeus AJPW New Year Wars 2018 **** 1/4
> 
> A bit sloppy and it doesn't quite have that flow that's so popular in modern wrestling. But these aren't the slender pretty boys of NJPW these are big beefy dudes. Good heavy hitting action. Triple crown title matches are not to be missed..... unless *Yoshi Tatsu is in them*.



To be fair, he has good chemistry with Kento as his tag partner.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

MC 16 said:


> To be fair, he has good chemistry with Kento as his tag partner.


He'd better be or Yoshi Tatsu will publicly bitch about him and Kento will be forced to become Bone Soldier II


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Mike Bailey vs. Yukio Sakaguchi - DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Yokohama - **** - YES!*

This was so awesome. The kicks were deadly, the mat work ruled big time - Yukio Sakaguchi impressed me greatly; I already liked his performance in his tournament match vs. Shuji, but here he was even better - everything he did came with a wonderful sense of urgency. Same could be said about Speedball who also had another super strong performance. Great match.


----------



## TJQ

YES Zack Sabre Jr (c) vs Darby Allin @ EVOLVE 98 ****

NO but recommended - Rimkampf vs Tracy Williams & Dominic Garrini @ EVOLVE 98 ***1/2+


----------



## MC

*DDT D-King Grand Prix Day Five*


No but recommended to: 
Mike Bailey vs. Yukio Sakaguchi ***¾
Daisuke Sasaki vs. Shuji Ishikawa ***½


*DDT D-King Grand Prix Day Four*

No but recommended to: 

Konosuke Takeshita Vs HARASHIMA ***¾

Honestly, keeping up with wrestling is a full time job. I'm exhausted


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

wXw 17th Anniversary Show:
_David Starr vs. Jurn Simmons-****3/4*
Bad Bones John Klinger vs. Ilja Dragunov in a No Holds Barred Match for the wXw Unified World Wrestling Championship-****3/4*_


----------



## TJQ

YES Mike Bailey vs. Yukio Sakaguchi @ D-Ou Grand Prix in Yokohama ****

This was awesome. Starting off with some toes in the water strike exchanges before Sakaguchi realized that he's probably way better off on the ground than trying to trade kicks with Bailey. So he keeps trying to get him grounded to stop his kicks, while Bailey is fighting out of it and trying to put his kicks through Sakaguchi's soul. SHORT AND SWEET.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Darby Allin vs. Zack Sabre Jr. - EVOLVE 98 - **** - YES!*

EVOLVE has been building Darby super well coming into the match. Here the match was about him trying to hang with Zack in non-flying, pure technical wrestling style - and that certainly didn't go too well for the lad. Zack pretty much destroyed him for all the match, brutalizing him w/ his amazing offense. Darby sold that fantastically, bringing the intensity & emotion w/ his body language. I thought the ending was fantastic too, and set up a potential amazing re-match between the 2. I definitely want to see that after this fantastic 1st chapter between them.

Also gotta catch Ringkampf/Catch Point - I missed some of it's beginning last night, so I don't feel comfortable rating it, but the stuff that I saw, I absolutely loved. Will most likely return to this thread w/ some thoughts about it


----------



## Corey

MC 16 said:


> Honestly, keeping up with wrestling is a full time job. I'm exhausted


Sure is. :lol At least it keeps us busy though.


----------



## MC

Corey said:


> Sure is. :lol At least it keeps us busy though.


Yeah, true. There is never nothing to watch.


* Sendai Girls New Year Senjo 2018 06/01*

No but recommended to Ayako Hamada vs. Meiko Satomura ***¾. It told a good story, had good pieces of offence. It was the highlight of a nothing show.


----------



## Dr. Middy

Because it was just about the last day of 2017, I'm gonna throw out some nominations for PROGRESS 60, which is also the first time I've watched any matches from Progress as well. 

*YES to Travis Banks vs Will Osperay - PROGRESS Chapter 60: Unboxing Live! 2 - Unbox Harder*

This was a ball of fun! Loved the stiffness at times where they both were simply trying to prove who was tougher and the alpha male. I really like Travis, given this is my first match of his I’ve ever watched, but he comes across well with a nice blend of high flier and brawler, and he’ll be somebody I’ll want to watch more of eventually. Only negatives I can pinpoint are some overly indy-riffic selling (and some no selling), and that they did go a bit long in the tooth for me by the end. Still, really fun match!

******

*YES to Pete Dunne vs Jack Gallagher - PROGRESS Chapter 60: Unboxing Live! 2 - Unbox Harder*

This was just a wild, stiff, terrific brawl. Both guys shared a similar style here, and they meshed tremendously well. This might also be the best performance I’ve ever seen from Gallagher, and it shows what he could really do if WWE would ever take all the chains off him. Dunne was fantastic as usual too, and I’d love for them to have a match in again in NXT someday (or even better, on a main roster PPV).

*****1/4*


----------



## MC

*YES TO Riki Choshu Produce's Power Hall:* Naomichi Marufuji & Shingo Takagi vs Masato Tanaka & Masa Kitamiya - ****


Great match with excellent tag team wrestling. Takagi and Tanaka were excellent in the match. As was Marufuji, Kitamiya was fine.


----------



## NastyYaffa

As I predicted...

*Catch Point vs. Ringkampf - EVOLVE 98 - **** - YES!*

We start things off with some really fun grappling back & forth between Thatcher & Garrini. It's good stuff, and I really liked the smile Thatcher flashed after they get up from the mat; it said "wow, this kid is pretty good". Then we get Ringkampf doing some awesome work over Hot Sauce, which eventually leads to a Thatcher FIP segment. Thatcher is one of the best FIP's in the world right now; watching him sell his ass off is always a joy. Williams & Garrini did some fantastic work over him. WALTER's hot tag was superb - he beat them up with those vicious chops, big boots & threw them around with his brutal suplexes. Fantastic stuff. From then on, the match kicks into it's finishing gear & it's really great w/ great sense of urgency to it. All around, just a really great match


----------



## Desecrated

Yes - Joe Doering vs Zeus ****

Felt my attention diverted away or that the match felt a bit longer than necessary because of the selling. Selling the start was a detriment to the match as it made them slow down to show the damage. Lesson to be learned there. Doering is a great throwback and Zeus is a solid performer and they put on a show that highlighted both men. Can't beat that.


----------



## MC

*DDT D-King Grand Prix 2018 in Shinkiba*


*Yes to: *Keisuke Ishii vs. Konosuke Takeshita ****

*No but recommend:*Kazusada Higuchi vs. Shuji Ishikawa ***¾

*No to*: HARASHIMA vs. Tetsuya Endo ***½

Daisuke Sasaki vs. Mike Bailey ***


----------



## Corey

Desecrated said:


> Yes - Joe Doering vs Zeus ****
> 
> Felt my attention diverted away or that the match felt a bit longer than necessary because of the selling. *Selling the start was a detriment to the match as it made them slow down to show the damage.* Lesson to be learned there. Doering is a great throwback and Zeus is a solid performer and they put on a show that highlighted both men. Can't beat that.


This is one of the major reasons why I loved it so much though. They're two BIG dudes who club the shit out of each other and you should have to slow down the action to sell when it takes so much out of you.

Damn 20 minute Triple Crown Title match comes out between two guys who are legit 240+ pounds and people get stuck on match length for some reason. Not directed at you or anyone specifically really but this shit just baffles me in a world of 35 minute Puro epics every time you around that people drool over.


----------



## Desecrated

Corey said:


> This is one of the major reasons why I loved it so much though. They're two BIG dudes who club the shit out of each other and you should have to slow down the action to sell when it takes so much out of you.
> 
> Damn 20 minute Triple Crown Title match comes out between two guys who are legit 240+ pounds and people get stuck on match length for some reason. Not directed at you or anyone specifically really but this shit just baffles me in a world of 35 minute Puro epics every time you around that people drool over.


Yeah, it's all a bit peculiar in that respect. This might have to be something I re-visit later in the year when Doering's reign has played out and I'm picking up the flier miles on watching All Japan. 

My thinking was more along the lines that if they were required to go for roughly 20, start out lighter and build to the hard-hitting action. BJW's big guys do this awesome imo. It's picky but that's ratings I suppose


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

AJPW New Year Wars Night 1:
_Joe Doering vs. Zeus for the AJPW Triple Crown Heavyweight Championship-******_









EVOLVE 98:
_RINGKAMPF (Timothy Thatcher & WALTER) vs. Catch Point (Tracy Williams & Dominic Garrini)-****3/4*
Matt Riddle vs. AR Fox-****3/4*
Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Darby Allin for the EVOLVE Championship-*****1/4*_


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

DDT D-King Grand Prix Night 5:
_Mike Bailey vs. Daisuke Sasaki-******
Shuji Ishikawa vs. Kazusada Higuchi-*****1/2*
Konosuke Takeshite vs. Keisuke Ishii-*****1/4*
Tetsuya Endo vs. HARASHIMA-*****1/2* _


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Daisuke Sekimoto & Hideki Suzuki vs. Twin Towers - BJW 01/02 - **** - YES!*

This was great. Started off w/ a fun little mat sequence between Hideki & Sato. We quickly move into Daisuke's FIP segment & it's really great - he shows the perfect amount of fire in it & Twin Towers' work over him was fantastic. Just clobbering him with forearms, knees, kicks. Lovely stuff. Hideki's hot tag was really good too & after that we move into the finishing gear of the match, and it's awesome. Hard hitting, great double team tactics by Shuji & Sato which really helped to tell the story of them completely outclassing Daisuke & Hideki in tag action because of their way superior experience tagging w/ one another. They told it wonderfully in just 10 minutes. Great match.


----------



## MC

*BJW New Year 2018 2nd of January 2018*

*
Yes To:* Daisuke Sekimoto & Hideki Suzuki vs. Twin Towers (Kohei Sato & Shuji Ishikawa):* *****

*Yes To: *BJW Death Match Heavyweight Title Five Nails Board, Light Tubes & Cage Death Match - Masashi Takeda (c) vs. Takumi Tsukamoto: ******

*No but recommend:* BJW Strong World Heavyweight Title Match - Daichi Hashimoto (c) vs. Ryuichi Kawakami:* ***3/4*


----------



## antoniomare007

*YES *to

*Twin Towers vs Daisuke Sekimoto & Hideki Suzuki - BJW 1/2/2018*

As fun as I thought it was going to be. Twin Towers make Daisuke their bitch, and he does a fantastic job as the face in peril (only Twin Towers can make such a massive dude look so vulnerable) trying to overcome the numbers game. Suzuki was a little disappointing as he was mostly used as the hot tag guy and it felt like was working a match made for somebody else, he still had a couple of bright spots but the suplex exchange with Shuji was the only part of the match didn't felt right with me. The rest is pretty much what you expect from a tag like this. A hot Korakuen crowd, a lot of stiff shots and fighting spirit, and people having to earn their shit or be destroyed. 

*Daichi Hashimoto vs Ryuichi Kawakami - BJW Strong Heavyweight Title match 1/2/18*

Well I'll be damned, this was way better than I expected it to be. The middle portion dragged a little bit as Daichi still has some issues mounting a comeback when it's not a tag match, but everything else was top notch. Probably Kawakami's best singles performance to date, dude was vicious and did an excellent job working on top. Really liked the finished too.


----------



## SHIRLEY

*YES* _Jan 14th_ Zack Sabre Jr. vs. WALTER	[Non-Title]	_EVOLVE 99_ 5*


----------



## TJQ

YES Daisuke Sekimoto & Hideki Suzuki vs. Twin Towers @ BJW 1/2 ****

This was fucking awesome. 11 hard hitting minutes with a neat story of Twin Towers having more experience together as a team and shutting down all the big bursts and comebacks of Sekimoto/Suzuki with teamwork. I promise I'm going to commit to staying up to date on all these amazing BJW matches this year :lol

*NO but recommended*
Zack Sabre Jr (c) vs WALTER @ EVOLVE 99 ***3/4

While still geat, portions of it very much felt like an auto pilot version of their much better match (imo) from PWG last year. With that said, they still managed to deliver a really good match that's worth checking out if you're a fan of either or both guys, because you know exactly what you're getting into.


----------



## MC

*Evolve 99 14th Of January 2018*

*Yes To:* WALTER vs Zack Sabre Jr: ****3/4 

-Superfluous battle between these two once again. Sabre's selling of Walters chops is glorious. The viciousness of the stiff shots is breathtaking. The storytelling was tremendous. Sabre's facials were great. The psychology was perfect. Everything was amazing. One of the best matches of the year. Top 3 so far. ADJECTIVE!!!

*Yes To:* Timothy Thatcher vs Fred Yehi: ****

- This match was so good at a technical standpoint, the ground games for both men were really good in this match. Haven't seen much of Yehi but his unique offence stood out to me.


----------



## Corey

*EVOLVE Championship:* Zack Sabre Jr. (c) vs. Darby Allin _(EVOLVE 98)_ ***** (YES!)*

Well this was unexpectedly great and I'm glad I didn't skip over it. I've seen a small sampling of Darby Allin before and he did some cool stuff but holy shit he was GREAT in this in literally every aspect. Loved the urgency and quickness in the early pin attempts that prompted Sabre to slow the pace down immediately. His selling of the left arm in the middle of the match was a great little subplot and the way he would just have it dangle there like it was broken was fantastic. The way the story progressed with Darby essentially getting out or kicking out of all of Sabre's signature moves causing him to be super fucking frustrated was really well portrayed and I'm glad commentary talked it up too. That was actually a _really_ close nearfall in the late minutes too. This Darby Allin kid has got some real talent. Excellent character work, quick as fuck, tremendous seller, and he's literally just gotten started. Wow. Really damn good match.


----------



## Garmonbozia

*YES* to Joe Doering vs. Zeus (AJPW New Year Wars 2018 - Day 1)


----------



## MC

*Pro Wrestling NOAH Navigation for the Future 06/01*

*Yes To: *Kenou vs. Kaito Kiyomiya ******

- The ending was unique. It showed a nasty vicious streak from Kenou and made Kaito a great sympathetic charcter. Kaito has so much babyface fire, sold very well in the match.


Edit: After I re-watched the match, I think the match and the story behind it and what it represents is wort the boost in match rating.


----------



## The Nuke

Yes to Zeus vs Doering:

Raw power. Great match.

Yes to Kenou vs Kiyomiya: 

Great match that gets put over the top with a Yes because of a great finish. A good TKO finish that really shows off Kenou. Kiyomiya also looked great.


----------



## DJMathers127

OVE vs. LAX Barbed Wire Massacre

This match was crazy and insane


----------



## MC

* Dragon Gate Open The New Year Gate 2018 Day 3 16/01*

*Yes To: *Dezmond Xavier & Zachary Wentz defeat Bandido & Flamita: ****


----------



## Corey

I'm gonna go ahead and give this a *YES* as well because I was entertained as hell throughout the whole match. Just as violent and ugly as I was hoping for. The 3 major spots were all NASTY and I cringed every time they'd go through the barbed wire and the "ropes" snapped. Awesome stuff.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

NJPW/CMLL FantasticaMania Night 6:
_Satoshi Kojima, Dragon Lee, Star Jr., & Hirai Kawato vs. Los Ingobernables (Rush, Tetsuya Naito, Hiromu Takahashi, & BUSHI)-****3/4*
Angel de Oro vs. Cuatrero for the CMLL World Middleweight Championship-****3/4*
Soberano Jr. vs. Sanson for the Mexican National Welterweight Championship-******
Niebla Roja vs. Gran Guerrero for the CMLL World Light Heavyweight Championship-*****1/4*_

AJPW New Year Wars Night 2:
_Naoya Nomura vs. Ryoji Sai-******
Violent Giants (Shuji Ishikawa & Suwama) vs. Burning Wild (Jun Akiyama & Takao Omori) for the AJPW World Tag Team Championship-*****1/2*_

OTT Contenders 5:
_Michael May vs. Doug Williams-******
Jordan Devlin vs. Darren Kearney for the OTT No Limits Championship-*****1/4*_

EVOLVE 99:
_Matt Riddle vs. Jaka-****3/4*
WALTER vs. Zack Sabre Jr.-*****1/2*
Keith Lee vs. Chris Dickinson for the WWN Championship*-*****_

RPW Live At The Cockpit 24:
_El Phantasmo vs. Pete Dunne-****3/4*_

RPW Live At The Cockpit 25:
_Chris Brookes vs. Pete Dunne-****3/4*_


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Zack Sabre Jr. v. WALTER, Evolve 99* - ***** 1/4*


----------



## Natecore

Gran Guerrero vs Niebla Roja

****1/2

Awesome match. The entire fantastica Mania 1.19.2018 card is fantastic.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

PROGRESS Chapter 61: Don't Touch Me....Don't.....Don't Touch Me:
_Grizzled Young Veterans (James Drake & Zack Gibson) vs. Moustache Mountain (Tyler Bate & Trent Seven) for the PROGRESS Tag Team Championship-******
Pete Dunne vs. Joseph Conners for the WWE United Kingdom Championship-******
Will Ospreay vs. Adam Brookes-*****1/2*
Travis Banks vs. Chris Brookes for the PROGRESS Championship-*****1/4*_


----------



## Dr. Middy

Evolve 98!


*NO but Recommended - Catch Point (Dominic Garrini & Tracy Williams) vs. Ringkampf (Timothy Thatcher & WALTER) - EVOLVE 98
*
The main interest I had here, is that Walter and Thatcher sound like an AWESOME tag team that I haven’t seen work together before. Garrini was interesting as he’s a new face for me, but he has a nice amateurish feel and had some nice counters and submissions, although he’s still pretty green. This was a surprisingly enjoyable match though, with an interesting vibe as Thatcher was hated, but Walter loved. 

****3/4*

*YES to AR Fox vs Matt Riddle - EVOLVE 98*

Man, Ar Fox is annoying as shit with his entourage gimmick, with all like 6 of them jumping around outside during the match. This was a great sprint with a ton of impressive moves, and I keep forgetting Fox is as good as he is. He gelled well with Riddle, who delivered a great performance, but sadly lost on his B-day.

******

*YES to Darby Allin vs Zack Sabre Jr. - EVOLVE 98*

It’s not often than Sabre is the bigger guy in a match, but here we are. The story setup early is than Darby was just being completely outwrestled, as he tried to out wrestle Sabre which is just impossible at times. This devolved into just complete domination by Sabre, with Darby just simply surviving, although he eventually started to show signs of life. Darby’s selling as a babyface was excellent, he just took punishment for like 80% of the match, and his comebacks were done tremendously well. The finish was just brutal, as Sabre was just destroying him, stomping on his head as he contorted the hell out Darby. Great match, and this felt like a star making performance for Allin.
*
****1/4*


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

NJPW/CMLL FantasticaMania Night 7:
_Angel de Oro & Niebla Roja vs. Ultimo Guerrero & Gran Guerrero in the 1st round of the CMLL Brothers Tag Team Tournament-******
Volador Jr. vs. Barbaro Cavernario for the NWA World Historic Welterweight Championship-*****1/2*_


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Rush vs. Satoshi Kojima - NJPW/CMLL Fantastica Mania - **** - YES!*

HELL YEAH. Rush is an absolute bastard & Cozy is the veteran babyface who is sick of this disrespectful young punk coming to his company & causing havoc w/ his antics. Also - Korakuen Hall! There really isn't a better place for a match like this. Great stuff.


----------



## Dr. Middy

*NO but Recommended - Matt Riddle vs Jaka - EVOLVE 99*

Pretty good match, but way too much no selling at times that just felt like it was there to be dramatic. Jaka seems really sloppy here at times, I was impressed with the performance he had with Sabre Jr, but he’s soured on me a bit with this match and the Keith Lee match. I did like the biting of Riddle’s arm and foot, and the blood right at the end of the bromission was nice.

****3/4*

*YES to WALTER vs Zack Sabre Jr. - EVOLVE 99*

These two had one of the best matches of the year in PWG last year, and they didn’t disappoint here. We got a great david vs goliath match, with WALTER just using all his power to manhandle Sabre, while Sabre like a sly fox tried his best to sneak in some of his limb work, to no avail. WALTER’s strikes might be my favorite thing ever, everything looks so beautifully brutal. 

Like the previous match, Sabre was just excellent as the never say die babyface. I did love Sabre having a counter for WALTER’s counter of Sabre’s European clutch, which was a great callback of their PWG match. Sabre also seemed to want to be able to trade standing blows with WALTER as well, which just won’t work. In the end, WALTER just had his number again, and while this wasn’t to the level of their previous encounter (I thought the ending was a bit weak), it still was just tremendous. 

*****1/2*

*NO but Recommended - Keith Lee vs Chris Dickerson - EVOLVE 99*

Pretty good back and forth match. I really like how Keith Lee, while amazing, still has a big fault with his ego which causes him to make silly decisions that nearly costs him at times. Dickerson was pretty good here as well. I was surprised to see Lee hit his moonsault so early in the match, I think they should use that later on and had it be the finish of the match. Still fun!

****3/4*


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

NJPW/CMLL FantasticaMania Night 8:
_Volador Jr., Soberano Jr., & Drone vs. Los Ingobernables de Japon (Tetsuya Naito, Hiromu Takahashi, & BUSHI)-****3/4*
Dragon Lee & Mistico vs. Ultimo Guerrero & Gran Guerrero in the finals of the CMLL Brothers Tag Team Tournament-*****1/4*_


----------



## MC

*Fantastica Mania 2018 Night Eight 22nd of January 2018*

*Yes To: * 
- Rush vs Satoshi Kojima: ****¼ 
- Dragon Lee & Mistico vs. Gran Guerrero & Ultimo Guerrero: ****

*Fantastica Mania 2018 Night Seven 21st of January 2018*

*No but Recommend: *
- Barbaro Cavernario vs. Volador Jr: ***¾ 
- Angel de Oro & Neibla Roja vs. Ultimo Guerrero & Gran Guerrero: ***½
*Fantastica Mania 2018 Night Six 19th of January 2018*

*No but Recommend: *
- Dragon Lee, Hirai Kawato, Satoshi Kojima, & Star, Jr. vs. Los Ingobernables (BUSHI, Hiromu Takahashi, Rush, & Tetsuya Naito): ***¾ 
- Gran Guerrero vs. Niebla Roja: ***¾



*Evolve 98*
*No but Recommend: *
- Zack Sabre Jr. vs Darby Allen: ***¾


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Ring of Honor TV 1/20/18:
_Dragon Lee & Titán vs. Best Friends (Beretta & Chuckie T) vs. The Young Bucks in a Triple Threat Tag Team Match-****_


----------



## Dr. Middy

*NO but Recommended to Mustafa Ali vs Cedric Alexander - WWE 205 Live 1/23/18*

Real good match here between two friendly babyfaces. I really liked how they slowly got more agrivated with one another as the match went on, and it developed from a friendly exhibition into a more serious match. Alexander looks crisp on just about everything he does, but I think Ali is really underrated and just as good. Fine match!

****3/4*

*YES to Johnny Gargano vs Velveteen Dream - WWE NXT 1/24/18*

Just a fantastic main event, and one of the hottest NXT TV crowds in months. They loved both guys here, as we got huge dueling chants right from the start. Dream has so much charisma in the ring, he looked terrific here, and even made his heat segment interesting to watch. They gelled well, and Gargano continues his white hot run as arguably the best firey babyface in WWE right now.

******


----------



## MC

*NO but Recommend:*Mustafa Ali vs Cedric Alexander WWE 205 Live 23rd of Janurary 2018: ***3/4

The best WWE match of the year by a MASSIVE margin.


Velverteen Dream vs Johnny Gargano: ***1/2 NXT 24/01


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

EVOLVE 98
YES Darby Allen vs Zack Sabre Jr ****¼

EVOLVE 99
YES WALTER vs Zack Sabre Jr ****¼

PROGRESSChapter 61
YES Adam Brookes vs Ospreay ****

YES Chris Brookes vs Travis Banks ****


----------



## TJQ

YES Johnny Gargano vs The Velveteen Dream @ NXTV 1/24 ******


----------



## Corey

*#1 Contender's Match:* Johnny Gargano vs. The Velveteen Dream _(NXT 1/24)_ ***** (YES!)*

God damn barnburner! Loved the all out sprint nature to it with no wasted time and Velveteen's continued selling of the arm that played into the finish. Far and way the best WWE TV match this week imo.


----------



## MC

*Dragon Gate Open The New Year Gate 2018 Day 3 16/01*

*Yes To: *Masaaki Mochizuki & Susumu Yokosuka vs. Tribe Vanguard (Kzy & YAMATO):******
*

Revolution Pro Wrestling High Stakes 20/01 *

*Yes To: * Suzuki-Gun (Minoru Suzuki & Zack Sabre Jr.) vs Moustache Mountain: ******

*No But Recommend:*Mark Andrews vs. Will Ospreay ****½*


----------



## NastyYaffa

I thought the best WWE TV match of the week was clearly Styles/Zayn. A very strong ***3/4 - was weird (in a good way) to see Sami work a match as a heel after watching him become the all-time great babyface wrestler that he is over the years. The injury angle w/ Owens was interesting too, mostly because it gives me hope that we might see a re-match between AJ & Sami at the Rumble, which I believe could easily reach the ****+ heights. 

Cedric/Ali + Dream/Gargano were very fun too (***1/4).


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Austin Aries v. Matt Riddle*, _House of Hardcore 37_ - **** 1/4*

Flashes of brilliance to what they could really do but the overbooking just to portray them as equals hurt the match for me. If you're a fan of these two (like I am) it's definitely worth your time, otherwise probably not.


----------



## MC

*New Beginning in Sapporo Night One 27/01/2018*


*Yes To:*IWGP Intercontinental Title Match: Minoru Suzuki vs Hiroshi Tanahashi *****½ *

- Fantastic match. Suzuki ripped Tanahashi leg to pieces, going after it constantly but never ignoring the arm or the neck. Tanahashi sold the leg every well, every scream he gave felt real. The match was brutal and at times scary to watch. I love it. Suzuki-Gun Ichiban !!!


*No But Recommend:*Kazuchika Okada, Gedo and Hirooki Goto vs Sanada,, Evil and Bushi ****¾ *

- It was a good match with some great sequences. Love that Okada heeled it up after the match. In the match, Sanada and Okada's interactions were pretty good and it's only a sign to come. Very fun tag match.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Minoru Suzuki - NJPW The New Beginning in Sapporo - **** - YES!*

Great match overall, but it had the same issue that most New Japan main events do. It went on for very long & had a forgettable first third or so - once Tanahashi does the High Fly Flow where he lands directly on his bad knee though, that's when this gets amazing. Suzuki tortures the crap out of him w/ brutal submissions & Tanahashi's selling is superb; this was a clinic in that regard - milking amazing drama w/ simple, yet brutal submissions & amazing selling of those. I liked the story of MiSu refusing to go for the pin, wanting Tana to give up, but Tana refusing to do so which lead to the stoppage. I did think there was quite bit of dull stuff in it in the early stages, but once it got going, oh boy did it get going. MiSu is the best big match wrestler in New Japan right now.


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles

*YES to Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Minoru Suzuki- IWGP Intercontinental Championship- NJPW New Beginning in Sapporo - 27/01/2018 - ****1/4*

Great match, incredible selling, simple but effective offense. Didn't think it went too long, because about 10 minutes of the match were spent in submission holds and you need at least some offense in the beginning to sell the fact that somebody needs so much time to get out of a submission. I really liked it. It was a bit one-sided but it was still a great match. Highly recommended if you like brutal submission heavy matches. Tana's selling was great from beginning to end and MiSu looked great as always. Really liked the fact that he didn't go for the pin after the Gotch piledriver but wanted Tana to submit. Also, hats off to Red Shoes, he was selling MiSu's offense as well as Tana did


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Don't know why it took me so long to do this, but:

YES! to the following matches:

Minoru Suzuki vs. Hirooki Goto (Wrestle Kingdom 12) **** 1/2
Will Ospreay vs. KUSHIDA vs. Hiromu Takahashi vs. Marty Scrull (Wrestle Kingdom 12) **** 1/4
Chris Jericho vs. Kenny Omega (Wrestle Kingdom 12) **** 3/4
Shuji Ishikawa vs. Mike Bailey (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Shinjuku) **** 1/2
Mike Bailey vs. Yukio Sakaguchi (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Yokohama) ****
Shuji Ishikawa vs. Kazsuada Higuchi (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Shin-Kaba) **** 1/2
Minoru Suzuki vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (NJPW The New Beginning in Sapporo) **** 1/2

No! but would recommend:
Tetsuya Endo vs. Konosuke Takeshita (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Osaka Day 1) *** 3/4
S&M Machine Guns (CIMA, Gamma & Don Fujii) vs. Yosuke Santa Maria, Ryosuke Santa Maria & Hyosuke Santa Maria (Dragon Gate Open The New Year Gate 2018) *** 3/4
MaxiMuM (Naruki Doi, Masato Yoshino & Big R Shimizu) vs. ANTIAS (T-Hawk, Eita & El Lindaman) (Dragon Gate Open The New Year Gate 2018) *** 3/4*


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

NJPW The New Beginning in Sapporo Night 1:
_CHAOS (Will Ospreay & YOSHI-HASHI) vs. Los Ingobernables de Japon (Tetsuya Naito & Hiromu Takahashi)-****3/4*
CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada, Hirooki Goto, & Gedo) vs. Los Ingobernables de Japon (EVIL, SANADA, & BUSHI)-****3/4*
The Elite (Kenny Omega & The Young Bucks) vs. CHAOS (Jay White & Roppongi 3K)-****3/4*
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Minoru Suzuki for the IWGP Intercontinental Championship-*****3/4*_


----------



## MC

*WXW Back To Roots XVII 20/01/2018*
*
Yes To: *Die Käfigschlacht- Monster Consulting (Avalanche & Julian Nero) & Ringkampf (Timothy Thatcher & WALTER) vs. RISE (Ivan Kiev, John Klinger, Lucky Kid & Tarkan Aslan) ******

-Brutal match. Rise splinting apart Rimgkampf and Monster Consulting was genius, as was the use of submissions as well. They teased dissension in Rise as well. Thatcher applying the rear naked choke on Kiev whilst on the top of the cage was so amazing. Just watch the match.


----------



## Dr. Middy

*NO but Recommended - Grizzled Young Veterans (James Drake & Zack Gibson) vs. Moustache Mountain (Trent Seven & Tyler Bate) – PROGRESS Chapter 61: Don't Touch Me... Don't... Don't Touch Me...*

I have not seen any of Drake or Gibson, so this will be an introduction to them for me. 

For a good majority of this match, this was just an excellent and hilarious comedy match, which we don’t see enough of in other places. The 2nd half of this match was the real match, and watching that part showed me that Drake and Gibson make a pretty decent heel team. I didn’t realize just how strong the core of Bate is, but watching him kip up like he does is insane. It broke down near the end, and Gibson and Drake stole this one. Really fun! 

****3/4
*

*NO but Recommended - Joseph Connors vs Pete Dunne - PROGRESS Chapter 61: Don't Touch Me... Don't... Don't Touch Me...*

This started out really fast and vicious which was great, and we got a ton of brawling outside of the ring. Dunne was playing a pretty decent resilient babyface, and he did excellent in this match. Connors is pretty talented as well, he was a good heel here with some of his antics. Connors diving onto the floor missing Dunne was insane, and the ending was good. Overall, really enjoyable and more of a brawling type affair, which is a nice change of pace. 

****3/4*

*YES to Will Osperay vs Adam Brooks - PROGRESS Chapter 61: Don't Touch Me... Don't... Don't Touch Me...*

The more I see Osperay now, the more he really feels like a star. His new theme being kick ass also helps a lot. Never have seen Brooks either so we’ll see how he is. Heard he’s one of the best wrestlers in Australia.

I liked Brooks in this match. He’s got a cocky, confident attitude to him, he plays mind games, and has a great moveset that he does well. He tried to outdo Osperay on his own moves, like the space flying tiger drop. It got indyriffic as it went on, clearly these two have good progress, especially with some of the sequences they did. There was a point where they went overboard, like the goddamn Canadian destroyer on the apron by Brooks. 

This was a tremendously fun match however. The last 5 minutes were excellent, with Brooks resorting to all the heel tricks he could, but he still couldn’t put away Osperay, who didn’t waste a second right after near falls. 
*
****1/4*

*YES to Travis Banks vs Chris Brookes - PROGRESS Chapter 61: Don't Touch Me... Don't... Don't Touch Me...*

This started out at quite a quick pace. Brookes has a weird look to him, his body is taller and I feel like at his height he should have more weight than he does. In fact, a good first quarter of the match occurred outside of the ring. I lost a bit of interest with Brookes on top though, his work was somewhat boring. I’m also still not a fan of popping up after multiple german suplexes. 

Overall it was strong though, they really used that ref bump well to give Brookes the visual pinfall over Banks. Brookes was pretty good, he works better in faster paced environments, while Banks was just great. 

******


----------



## WOKELAND2

*YES to Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Minoru Suzuki- IWGP Intercontinental Championship- NJPW New Beginning in Sapporo - 27/01/2018 -****1/2+*


----------



## TD Stinger

Nominating from NXT Takeover Philly:

*Extreme Rules Match
Adam Cole vs. Aleister Black*

Spots and weapons galore leading to a great match.

*NXT Championship
Johnny Gargano vs. Andrade Cien Almas*

As of right now, Match of the Year. Amazing.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

Johnny Gargano vs. Andrade Cien Almas ****3/4 YES

MOTY thus far


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Andrade Cien Almas vs Johnny Gargano at NXT Takeover: Philadelphia for the NXT title.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark:

I give a NO, but strongly recommended to Aleister Black vs Adam Cole Extreme Rules match at NXT Takeover: Philadelphia 

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10


----------



## Taroostyles

Cole/Black-****1/4
Almas/Gargano-****3/4

The title match is arguably the best NXT match of all time.


----------



## MC

*NXT TakeOver Philadelphia *

*No but recommend: *
Authors of Pain vs Kyle O'Reilly and Bobby Fish: ****¾ 
*
- Really good match. I loved KOR and Bobby Fish going after the leg of Akam who sold it really well. The dynamic was a bit weird with AOP being the faces but they made it work 


Adam Cole vs Aleister Black ****½* 

- Good match. It lacked a spark for most of it until the interference though. Correct winner. 


*Yes To: *NXT Championship Match: Andrade “Cien” Almas vs Johnny Gargano *****1/4*

Fantastic match. The crowd was hot as fuck for the match. Almas was brilliant as always. Gargano was awesome. MOTN.


----------



## ShadowSucks92

Yes to Almas vs Gargano NXT Takeover - *****


----------



## peep4life

Going full 5 for Gargano/Almas. 

Cole/Black ****1/2


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles

*YES to Adam Cole vs Aleister Black - NXT Takeover: Philadelphia - *****
Very good match although I was expecting more from both guys. Well, hopefully, they get to have one more big 1v1 match without interferences.

*YES to Andrade Cien Almas (c) vs Johnny Gargano - NXT Championship - NXT Takeover: Philadelphia - ****3/4*
Amazing match with a lot of great selling. I was legit afraid a few times for Gargano with the moves they pulled off tonight. Was really hoping for a Gargano win, however. Well, now I am firmly behind Gargano. I also liked the commentary team bringing up the parallels to Bryan. This is my MOTY so far.


----------



## BlazeFury

Yes to Cole-Black (****2/3) & Gargano-Almas (the entire galaxy).


----------



## MC

Wow. I'm really underselling this match, aren't I? :lol


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles

MC 16 said:


> Wow. I'm really underselling this match, aren't I? :lol


Honestly, yes. For me, this beat anything NJPW put on this year until now, which says a lot. And it says, even more, considering I just watched the great Tana/MiSu match a few hours ago.


----------



## ShadowSucks92

MC 16 said:


> Wow. I'm really underselling this match, aren't I? :lol


Well we all have different opinions. A lot of people loved the Jericho vs Omega match but like the Cole vs Black match, I found it hard to get into.


----------



## MC

RollinsHardyStyles said:


> Honestly, yes. For me, this beat anything NJPW put on this year until now, which says a lot. And it says, even more, considering I just watched the great Tana/MiSu match a few hours ago.


I disagree but it was very good. The crowd was a big factor in the match.


----------



## TJQ

MC 16 said:


> Wow. I'm really underselling this match, aren't I? :lol


The fact that I enjoyed that match as much as I did is concerning me, because I want to slam down an extremely high rating on it :lol Going to let it sit in my mind and rewatch it tomorrow before I set anything in stone. But I will say that I am EXTREMELY excited to give this a second viewing.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*NXT Takeover: Philadelphia*

*Adam Cole v. Aleister Black* - ***** 1/2*

*Andrade Cien Almas (c) v. Johnny Gargano* - ***** 3/4*


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> *NXT Takeover: Philadelphia*
> 
> *Adam Cole v. Aleister Black* - ***** 1/2*
> 
> *Andrade Cien Almas (c) v. Johnny Gargano* - ***** 3/4*


So, Cole didn't put on the MOTN for you? 

Ok, ladies and gentleman, THAT says a lot about the greatness of the main event.


----------



## MC

ShadowSucks92 said:


> Well we all have different opinions. A lot of people loved the Jericho vs Omega match but like the Cole vs Black match, I found it hard to get into.


Same. Didn't really get into it till the rest came in. 



TJQ said:


> The fact that I enjoyed that match as much as I did is concerning me, because I want to slam down an extremely high rating on it :lol Going to let it sit in my mind and rewatch it tomorrow before I set anything in stone. But I will say that I am EXTREMELY excited to give this a second viewing.


Yeah. I'm like that sometimes. A rewatch will give you a better opinion on the match


----------



## Dr. Middy

*YES to Authors of Pain vs Undisputed Era (Bobby Fish and Kyle O’ Reilly) - WWE NXT Takeover: Philadelphia*

Just a great opening tag match here where all four guys looked good. I liked AOP as faces here, Rezar did a cool hot tag in the 2nd half of the match, and Akam did some real good selling of his leg. Fish and O’Reilly did good work on it, and I loved how it factored huge into the finish right in the end. 

******

*NO to Velveteen Dream vs Kassius Ohno - WWE NXT Takeover: Philadelphia*

Apart from a couple miscommunications, this was real fun for what it ended up being. The beginning was awesome though with the KO tease, and how excited he got after actually knocking him out that he just forgot to cover him. Rest of the match was very good, hard hitting stuff. 

****1/2*
*
NO to Shayna Bazler vs Ember Moon - WWE NXT Takeover: Philadelphia*

The dynamic was great here. Shayna the MMA centric killer who just was trying to hurt Ember and do some in the least flashy way possible, while all of Ember’s hope spots were her flying around with dropkicks and other high risk moves. Ember’s selling was great here with her not being able to pin after the eclipse, and the whole armbar thing was awesome as well. The surprise roll up was weak though, although it didn’t make Shayna look too weak after dominating, but you don’t have people lose in their debut big match like that. Still, mostly pretty good.

****1/2
*

*YES to Aleister Black vs Adam Cole - WWE NXT Takeover: Philadelphia*

This was just fantastic. I loved the beginning where Black was outsmarting Cole to the point where he didn’t need to even use weapons, until Cole nailed him on a springboard moonsault with a kendo stick. The spots throughout were great, the crowd was into it thorought, we got some perfect interference with Fish and O’Rielly attacking Black and then SANITY to get their revenge, and the finish with Black getting his kick in right before Cole could use the chair again was top. Just an all around great street fight, and I loved it. 

*****1/2*
*
YES to Johnny Gargano vs Andrade “Cien” Almas - WWE NXT Takeover: Philadelphia*

From bell to bell, the entire story of this match was the underdog story of Johnny Wrestling overcoming every single odd which came against him. And this just built and got hotter as it went on, and the moves they did grew increasing brutal and desperate, and then the subtle work with Gargano’s head started, which he continued to sell periodically, but brilliantly till the end. 

We can’t sell Almas short either, he was a great heel during this match as well. Zelina’s interference near the end was icing on the cake, with Candice hopping the barricade to huge cheers. Sadly, he didn’t win, and honestly, if he somehow overcame getting his head rammed into the barricade by a pair of brutal double knees, I would have gave this five stars. Regardless, this was just an amazingly great match, the best of both guys careers I bet. Just awesome. 

*****3/4
*


----------



## Master Bate

Never post in this thread unless I think the match is amazing...

Soo

Five stars from me lol

*****

Gargano Vs Cien Takeover Philly.


----------



## MC

This is like Tyler Bate vs Pete Dunne all over again. I rate a match lower then everyone else. 


*No but Recommend:** Navigation For The Future 2018 - Day 6- Kaito Kiyomiya vs. Kenoh 2 *****¾*
- Pretty good match. It ended in a pinfall this time which I liked. Kept things a bit fresh. Kenoh was very dominate here. Kaito showed some fire but it wasn’t enough. But we are only at the beginning of this feud. More will come and I’m waiting for the day when Kaito wins Kenoh. It wasn’t better than their first match but still good. MOTN by far.


----------



## Dr. Middy

MC 16 said:


> This is like Tyler Bate vs Pete Dunne all over again. I rate a match lower then everyone else.


It happens, your opinion is yours though. 

I did it last year with the Elgin/Okada match from G1, which everybody loved, but I just simply liked.


----------



## WOKELAND2

Undisputed Era Vs AOP ***1/2+

Velveteen Dream Vs Kaissus Ohno **1/2

Shayna Blaze Vs Ember Moon **3/4 or ***

Adam Cole Vs Aleister Black ****1/4 or ****1/4+ 

Andrade Cien Almas Vs Johhny Gargano ****3/4 or more

*EDIT: YES to Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Minoru Suzuki- IWGP Intercontinental Championship- NJPW New Beginning in Sapporo - 27/01/2018 -****3/4*


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

NXT TakeOver: Philadelphia:
_Andrade 'Cien' Almas vs. Johnny Gargano for the NXT Championship-*****1/4*_


----------



## Ace

I'm going to have to rewatch the main again, I didn't catch the start because I was watching DBS and I tuned out for the middle because they were still building.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

La Sombra vs Johnny Wrestling is a 5 star classic. I mean, a fucking CLASSIC.

MOTY so far.


----------



## WOKELAND2

Law said:


> I didn't catch the start because I was watching DBS.


Were you really seeing that shit instead? What a shame, you missed a classic.


----------



## dukenukem3do

Yes
Nxt Takeover Philadelphia:

Andrade ‘Cien’ Almas vs Johnny Gargano for the Nxt Championship-****3/4
Great stuff and the post match stuff was awesome too



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ace

WOKELAND2 said:


> Were you really seeing that shit instead? What a shame, you missed a classic.


 Tbf today's epsode was fantastic :shrug


----------



## MC

* D-KING GRAND PRIX 2018 THE FINAL*

*Yes To:** Shuji Ishikawa vs HARASHIMA*: ******

- Pretty good match. It was short (or felt like it was). The story behind this match and the hsitry of these two made the match feel special and they went at each other from the get go. Despite the ropes braking, they never broke stride and kept on going.


----------



## Desecrated

You know what I hate?

That people always put everything else down to big up something. "This match was the bomb! How can anyone else not see it?! SO MUCH BETTER THAN THIS!!! WHICH WAS SO OVERRATED!!!" 

Maybe we can try keep that away? Having a regular M.O will sell your ratings better than trashing everything else.

I haven't watched Gargano/Almas yet but I am seeing people already coming in spades to put down Omega/Jericho. Get off your rocker.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*New Beginning in Sapporo*

*Hiroshi Tanahashi(c) v. Minoru Suzuki * - ***** 1/2*

ICHIBAN !


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Andrade Almas vs. Johnny Gargano - ******

:sodone Oh man, what can I even say? This was simply pro wrestling at it's best. Masterful performances from all involved (Zelina & Candice included), especially by Gargano who will be remembered as an all-time great babyface. A wonderful tale told in the ring with beautiful sequences, amazing selling, the right amount of brutality & intensity.. All built up together = perfection. This is gonna be hard to beat as the 2018 MOTY.


----------



## MC

*NJPW New Beginning in Sapporo Night Two*

*Yes To:* Jay White vs Kenny Omega: ****¼

Really good match. Omega hits V-Tirgger's on White, White wanting more and more. White countering the OWA. White getting his shoulder only sightly off the mat. Great match.
*
No But recommend: * Young Bucks vs Roppongi 3K ****¾*


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

YES: Andrade Cien Almas vs Johnny Gargano *****

Not only the best in 2018 but also one of the greatest ever. Nuff said.


----------



## fabi1982

Almas vs. Gargano - ***** this was just a brilliant match, MOTY so far for me!!
Undisputed Era vs. AOP - **** good match, especially for the weight difference, Bobby Fish is just a fucking charismatic person!!
Adam Cole vs. Aleister Black - ****1/4 brutal match with great spots, no great wrestling, but a great extreme rules match!!


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

*YES*
Gargano/Almas. 
Tanahashi/Suzuki. 
Omega/White

*NO* (But highly recommend)
Cole/Black extreme rules
Young Bucks/Roppongi 3K

What a weekend for in ring work.


----------



## Alright_Mate

*YES to Almas vs Gargano - ******
Will just repeat what I said in the thread I made in the NXT section. Chemistry, smoothness of transitions, physicality, drama and storytelling, this match had it all. Zelina and Candice getting involved was unsurprising but it was always going to add to the match, the only thing I felt was missing was an appearance from Ciampa, we got it afterwards which starts an even bigger chapter for Gargano. Two great performers who put everything on the line, amazing.

*YES to Black vs Cole - *****
I always feel that fans tend to overrate Extreme Rules matches, this match was no different. Both produced good character work, Cole's mannerisms always tell a story, in terms of the main spots they weren't anything special, we've seen better. It was physical, it was good but it wasn't great. Deserves to be nominated...just.


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles

*YES to Kenny Omega (c) vs Jay White - IWGP US Heavyweight Championship - NJPW New Beginning in Sapporo Night 2 - ****1/4*
Amazing match just short of Omega/Jericho in my opinion. It had the typical slow build in the beginning which I didn't like so much here. The shock of a White win would have been a lot better if he had done it in 25 minutes after Omega dominated him for some time. Nevertheless, the match was great and really sold me on White after the slightly disappointing WK match against Tana. Omega had his typical amazing intensity and White looked really strong withholding all the punishment from Omega. That really close kickout from White was some great work and really believable given the context of the match. And that counter from OWA to Bladerunner was absolutely amazing and looked really smooth. Also, Omega is a really great seller. He sold all of White's offence perfectly and even in the post-match attack from Cody he sold the Cross Rhodes like a boss.


This has been a great wrestling weekend. Now, Let's all get ready to be disappointed by the Rumble . No, but honestly I don't think anything from the Rumble can get close to either Tana/MiSu, White/Omega or Gargano/Almas. But let's see.


----------



## Corey

*Extreme Rules Match:* Adam Cole vs. Aleister Black _(NXT Takeover: Philadelphia)_ ***** 1/4 (YES!!)*

I was fucking HYPED for this match so there was little to no way I wasn't gonna enjoy it but man it was fuckin brutal and the pacing was perfect. I was prepared to say this was one of the best matches I've ever seen in person (and it still is) but then this happened...

*NXT Championship:* Andrade Cien Almas (c) vs. Johnny Gargano _(NXT Takeover: Philadelphia)_ ****** (YES!!!!!)*

:done Like... I don't even know what I can say about this. I wasn't even rooting for Gargano but my fucking GOD... what a spectacle. So much emotion.


----------



## zaqw222222

YES to Andrade Cien Almas (c) vs. Johnny Gargano NXT Takeover Philadelphia

What a match!!!!


----------



## TJQ

YES Andrade Cien Almas (c) vs Johnny Gargano @ NXT Takeover: Philadelphia *****

Every now and then, one of those matches comes around that pulls you in so hard that you remember why you fell in love with this crazy scripted sport in the first place. A match built around two guys that know each others offense so well that they're able to transition out of most of the opponents moves, and the heart and undying resilience of Johnny Wrestling. Something I also appreciated was how they toyed with the audiences expectations on more than one occasion. Starting with Johnny avoiding the double stomp early in the match, only to eat it on the apron later in the matche, on top of the multiple DDTs Almas was looking to hit but didn't hit until Zelina's interference that had the crowd booing thinking it was over, until that kick out got every ass out of every chair in that arena. Then we collectively had our hearts broken after Almas was able to get to the ropes before murdering Gargano with his double knees into the post and ending him with a hanging hammerlock DDT. There was nothing about this match that wasn't phenomenal, an absolute masterpiece in every sense of the word. My current MOTY, one of the best matches in recent memory, and my second favorite NXT match of all time.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/957482160302317569


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Adam Cole v. Aleister Black and then Andrade Cien Almas v. Johnny Gargano is the best set of back to back matches I've seen in awhile.


----------



## PrettyLush

*NXT Takeover Phily*
Andrade Cien Almas vs. Johnny Gargano *✪✪✪✪1/2*
A fantastic drama ended with a logical conclusion. hardly rewrites the rulebook, but it's a powerful, moving and brilliant match along with the emotionally packaged storyline woven together to create, perhaps, the most memorable moment in recent WWE history.

*NJPW The New Beginning in Sapporo Night 1 & 2*
Tanahashi Hiroshi vs Suzuki Minoru *✪✪✪✪1/2*
When I try to describe a match involving these two legends, It's always going to be along the lines of emotional, vicious, brutal, and dramatic. These two created a template in every single match they're in as its easy for the viewer to expect what kind of match are they going to get when watching these two in the ring. When both men collide, they create a hurricane of emotions from vicious and high impact psychological fight building up to one of the most gut-wrenching, dramatic finish I've ever seen in a match. 

Kenny Omega vs Jay White *✪✪✪✪1/4*
A weak buildup but unexpectedly paid off that ends up on a high note.
The first half of the match was lethargic in phase and execution, but suddenly picks up where it left off in the second half leading up to a great exchange and fantastic spots. Jay White victory is too sudden and in-ring wise, he's not an upper card level, yet, but, Overall, It's still an excellent match.


----------



## Corey

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Adam Cole v. Aleister Black and then Andrade Cien Almas v. Johnny Gargano is the best set of back to back matches I've seen in awhile.


Call me crazy but I think I'd take this combo over Omega/Jericho and Okada/Naito. :side:


----------



## TJQ

Corey said:


> Call me crazy but I think I'd take this combo over Omega/Jericho and Okada/Naito. :side:


Of all the things I could call you crazy for, this statement would not be one of them :lol


----------



## MC

Fuck Almas vs Gargano. Kenoh vs Kaito Kiyomiya 3 is MOTY


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Corey said:


> Call me crazy but I think I'd take this combo over Omega/Jericho and Okada/Naito. :side:


I would too (Y)


----------



## antoniomare007

*YES *to

*Andrade Cien Almas vs Johnny Gargano - NXT Taker: Philadelphia 27/1/18*

Gargano was fucking incredible in this, Almas held his own but Johnny was holy shit level great. Not my type of match, much of the no selling didn't really feel earned to me and the first 10 minutes were kinda pointless - I still don't know why Almas didn't work the back after the big bump on the outside from Gargano, specially because he kept selling it and Almas just wanted to do other stuff - BUUUUT, I was still really fucking entertained by this and no doubt could feel the emotion they were going for. The pros outweighed the bad by far in this and the standing ovation was well deserved. Felt this was a better version of Omega vs Okada I and I mean that as a compliment.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Forgot about this

*Kenny Omega (c) v. Jay White*, _New Beginning in Sapporo_ - ***** 1/4*

Switchbladeeeeeeee !!!


----------



## SHIRLEY

*YES* to Tana-Suzuki 5*


----------



## darkclaudio

Yes to Almas vs Gargano ****
No to Cole vs Black ***


----------



## TJQ

YES to

The Young Bucks (c) vs Roppongi 3k @ NJPW New Beginning In Sapporo Night 2 ****1/4

Matt Jackson, board certified salesman. 

Kenny Omega (c) vs Jay White @ NJPW New Beginning In Sapporo Night 2 ****

Did not expect to enjoy this match anywhere near the level that I did, so that was a very pleasant surprise. I can't say if I'm entirely sold on Jay yet, but he showed up for this match in a big way.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

NJPW The New Beginning in Sapporo Night 2:
_CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada, Hirooki Goto, Will Ospreay, YOSHI-HASHI, & Gedo) vs. Los Ingobernables de Japon (Tetsuya Naito, EVIL, SANADA, Hiromu Takahashi, & BUSHI)-****3/4*
The Young Bucks vs. Roppongi 3K for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Championship-*****1/2*
Kenny Omega vs. Jay White for the IWGP United States Championship-*****1/2*_


----------



## Desecrated

Gargano vs Almas Yes *****

Let's start off by saying the comparisons to Omega and Okada are moot and strange. Neither Okada or Omega are underdogs in the sense Gargano is, and neither are the character of Almas, nor did they wrestle any match in the lick of the same story. So yeah I don't see the comparisons other than trying to hit some nerve? Or lazy analysis.

Gargano is the perfect underdog and he's been the perfect underdog and face for the NXT division. He's going to be devastated on the main-roster as his story has already been told here in NXT. He brings in the fans so well into his matches. That said, the fans here were great too. Could only bring out the "fight forever" as the performers kept them tightly engaged not to divert from the match. Almas is a fantastic performer and one I think will thrive on the main roster. Great look, ethnicity and very digestible for the viewers.

As with the match, exceptional. Gargano put in a clinic in selling, made better that the camera men didn't try to get "creative" with his trauma and just straight-up showing his face and damage. Story was as good as it could've been, with the underdog slowly losing grasps of the match as the bigger, stronger, leaner champion too much for him.

Awesome. Comparisons don't make sense and don't properly tell how great a WWE match this was.


----------



## antoniomare007

The Omega/Okada comparison is more of a style one, but the first match had Kenny being a big ass underdog, shit no one expected him to main event a Tokyo Dome show 6 months before that match. 

But regardless. Omega/Okada came to mind to me when the first 10 minutes were about establishing both wrestlers as very equal in the ring but not much of what happened there had any influence on the rest of the match. Even Gargano's big bump on the outside that served as a transition to Almas having a very brief control section didn't end up meaning much, which was weird because Johnny did such a good job selling it. After that, it was a very back and forth type of match with a ton of spots and nearfalls, including a big emotional interference sequence that leads to the ending. 

I thought Almas/Gargano did everything better than Omega/Okada in the sense of pulling me emotionally into their bout and make me shrug off stuff that I don't like in a match - like spotty no selling that doesn't feel earned, specially by Almas - because all the good shit they did completely clicked with me. 

Is that lazy analysis? Maybe. I think we all agree the match was great though so I'm don't see the point of arguing about it much further.


----------



## PrettyLush

*DDT D-Ou Grand Prix 2018*
Shuji Ishikawa vs Mike Bailey ★★★★1/4
Great David vs Goliath match. Bailey's kicks variations are fucking awesome, and great aerial moves too.


----------



## komatsu_na

antoniomare007 said:


> *YES *to
> 
> *Andrade Cien Almas vs Johnny Gargano - NXT Taker: Philadelphia 27/1/18*
> 
> Felt this was a better version of Omega vs Okada I and I mean that as a compliment.


Nice try, shill.


----------



## Oneiros

Yes to both:

Suzuki/Tanahashi - ****3/4
Almas/Gargano - *****


----------



## antoniomare007

sengen777 said:


> Nice try, shill.


*sigh*


----------



## MC

We all like the match, so I don't see the problem.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

New Beginning Sapporo

*YES* Jay White vs Kenny Omega **** ½


NXT Takeover Philadelphia 

*YES* Aliestair Black vs Adam Cole **** ¼ 

*YES* Johnny Gargano vs Andrade Cien Almas **** ¾


----------



## WOKELAND2

antoniomare007 said:


> *sigh*



I do not understand the comparison of both matches


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Call me crazy but I thoroughly enjoyed both of these

*2018 Men's Royal Rumble* - ***** (YES)*

*2018 Women's Royal Rumble* - **** 1/2 (No but Recommended)*


----------



## NastyYaffa

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Call me crazy but I thoroughly enjoyed both of these
> 
> *2018 Men's Royal Rumble* - ***** (YES)*
> 
> *2018 Women's Royal Rumble* - **** 1/2 (No but Recommended)*


I didn't see the men's Rumble yet, but I caught the women's one, and yeah I agree, it was super enjoyable. ***1/2+ definitely.


----------



## Xevoz

NXT Takeover Philadelphia:
*YES Aliestair Black vs Adam Cole **** ¼ 
YES Johnny Gargano vs Andrade Cien Almas *****
*

Royal Rumble 2018:
*NO But Recommend Men's Royal Rumble *****


----------



## MC

*No but recommend: Men’s Royal Rumble ***¾ *

One of the best Rumble matches in the past 5 years. It was very entertaining, There wasn’t a dull moment in the match. The Middle bit which normally is the dull part was entertaining. They completely wasted the 29 and 30 spots on useless talents like Dolph and jobbers like Goldust. The last 4 was pretty good. I was rooting for Balor the entire match and I was a bit sad when he was eliminated. This is Rumble had a rare highlight of Roman showing some personality. Maybe he should do that more often. NAKAMURA VS AJ STYLES. This going to be good.


----------



## Dr. Middy

Women's Rumble was perfectly fine, but just placed in the wrong spot. Would give it maybe ****
*

*NO But Recommended - AJ Styles vs Sami Zayn and Kevin Owens - WWE Royal Rumble *

Was curious how this would work, but they ended up with a great dynamic to this match. AJ just continued to outsmart them both, and he attacked Owens bad leg from SD to keep him out of a decent chunk of the match to work on Zayn. They really worked at a great clip near the end, and I thought it turned into a pretty great match with AJ sneaking out with a controversial win. Good opener!

****3/4*

*YES to Royal Rumble Match - WWE Royal Rumble 2017*

One of the better recent rumbles. The beginning was excellent with a lot of cool moments and funny moments, and in general was real entertaining. Surprises in Almas, Mysterio, and Hurricane was great, and the final stretch was fun with a great Reigns/Nakamura 5 minute section right near the end. A great rumble!

*****
*


----------



## antoniomare007

I'll *YES* the* Men's Royal Rumble*. Best booked Rumble match in a ages, it had a lot of fun parts and the last 10 minutes or so were really fucking good.

The women's was pretty damn fun too to be honest. WAAAY better than I expected.


----------



## Martins

MotherFUCK the Men's Rumble :cornettefu

The Inaugural Women's Royal Rumble is where it's at :bayley2

So many familiar faces returning, and you actually managed to care about most of them, oh boy. Sure, you had your Bellas and what not, but at least it wasn't like "... and at #30, Dolph Ziggler". Yeah, we all know Torrie Wilson always sucked, but did you SEE that shit? She's STILL fine as hell. Molly Holly out there throwing Molly-Go-Rounds, holy fuck :mark

Not nominating it as MOTYC, but it was a total blast for me. Definitely recommended if you care/cared about these ladies.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to the men's rumble match at the Royal Rumble ppv.

I give this pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:


----------



## Corey

***** 1/4 (YES!)* for the *Men's Rumble Match*. This was an absolute fucking success in every sense of the word. It was incredibly entertaining from start to finish and all of the surprise entrants really got a rise out of me. I mean for fuck's sake, we just saw Adam Cole wrestling Rey Mysterio... in a WWE ring... in the year 2018! Amazing. Nakamura became such a star tonight. The drama was CRAZY and they picked the correct winner. He got a _lot_ more out of this match than Asuka did with her victory imo. Styles/Nak will be amazing.

Top 5 Rumble for sure.


----------



## IronCap

30 Man Royal Rumble Match - **** YES!


----------



## Eliko

*Men's Rumble Match - ****1/4* *YES*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/957847882555641856


----------



## TD Stinger

I didn't think the Men's Rumble would get nominated because usually, it's kind of an unwritten rule not to nominate a Rumble match.

But the Men's Rumble Match was great, and not just because Nakamura won. It had great surprise like Mysterio, Cole, and Almas. It has funny moments like with Slater. It had cool spot likes Kofi springboarding back into the ring and Rollins eliminating Cesaro.

The Final 6 with Cena, Orton, and Mysterio facing off against Naka, Balor, and Reigns was cool to see. The Final 4 was great because any man could have believably won. And the Final 2 with Reigns and Nakamura was anxiety inducing. They had a great 5 minute sequence before ultimately, the right guy won.


----------



## fabi1982

mens rumble was definitelly fun to watch and enjoyable from start to finish - ****


----------



## Taroostyles

No to everything from the Rumble.


----------



## Gmil2

30 Man Royal Rumble Match - **** YES


----------



## TJQ

Martins said:


> MotherFUCK the Men's Rumble :cornettefu
> 
> The Inaugural Women's Royal Rumble is where it's at :bayley2
> 
> So many familiar faces returning, and you actually managed to care about most of them, oh boy. Sure, you had your Bellas and what not, but at least it wasn't like "... and at #30, Dolph Ziggler". Yeah, we all know Torrie Wilson always sucked, but did you SEE that shit? She's STILL fine as hell. Molly Holly out there throwing Molly-Go-Rounds, holy fuck :mark
> 
> *Not nominating it as MOTYC, but it was a total blast for me. Definitely recommended if you care/cared about these ladies.*


THAT'S OK BECAUSE I'LL DO IT FOR YOU. 

YES TO THE WOMENS RUMBLE, BABY. ****

This gave me everything I wanted out of a Royal Rumble match that I haven't gotten in years, and that's the pure sensation of fun. The returns were exciting and they actually had time to shine, each getting in some really fun offense before being eliminated which I felt was a bit lacking in the men's rumble. Most of the time you get guys like Hurricane who are fun to see for the shock factor, but end up doing literally nothing then get tossed out. Whereas here we had Michelle McCool getting 4 eliminations and meaningful offense for a pretty good chunk of time, Jacqueline running in and throwing some gnarly lariats, and Molly Holly doing that crazy fucking 450 kick thing. With the exception of Vickie who was a very welcomed comedic break, nobody ever felt out of place or there as pure filler. I absolutely loved this, and am coming out of this with a new found appreciation for most of the women's division.


----------



## Paul_Smackage

This looks like fun!

Royal Rumble 2018 :

No to AJ Styles vs. Sami Zayn/KO ***1/2
No to Usos-Gable/Benjamin ***1/4
No to Brock vs. Braun vs. Kane ***
No to Rollins/Jordan vs. The Bar **1/2
No to Women Royal Rumble ***1/2

*Yes to Men Royal Rumble *****


----------



## MC

*Stardom 7th Anniversary 21/01/2018*


*Yes To:* Odeo Tai vs Queen's Quest 5 on 5 Elimination match: *****1/2 *

- How shit. This match was amazing. There was so much emotion showed, the urgency, the pacing, the way people got eliminated, the in ring action was really good. Momo vs Tam was by far the best part of the match and they went balls to the walls. I really hope those two have a one on one match in the future so I can see more of what we got here. The match was really well done. 


*No But Recommend: *Mayu Iwatani vs Rachel Ellering ***3/4

- In Mayu's return she pulled off another great match. There is a reasons she was in my top 5 for 2017. The action was really smart. Mayu solds the arm really well (though the pain was probably still real), Ellering had a god showing here as well. She did a few powermoves that looked very impressive. The finishing stretch was good as well. A few things were missing from the match but I put that down to Mayu having ring rust.


----------



## Desecrated

Womens Rumble is better than the Mens one imo. Fantastic way to honor the women of the past who slaved away to little reward and little appreciation. Banks and Carmella were enjoyable characters and several nice moments such as Mickie/Trish and Natalya/Beth. 

Mens Rumble was good, definitely better than recent years but I'm finding myself forgetting much about it already.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

WWE Royal Rumble:
_30-Man Royal Rumble Match-****3/4*_









DDT D-King Grand Prix The Final:
_Mike Bailey & ALL OUT (Konosuke Takeshita & Akito) vs. DAMNATION (Daisuke Sasaki, Tetsuya Endo, & Mad Paulie)-****3/4*
Shuji Ishikawa vs. HARASHIMA in the finals of the D-King Grand Prix-******_









STARDOM The 7th Anniversary:
_Mayu Iwatani vs. Rachel Ellering-****3/4*
Queen's Quest (AZM, HZK, Io Shirai, Momo Watanabe, & Viper) vs. Oedo Tai (Hana Kimura, Kagetsu, Kris Wolf, Natsu Sumire, & Tam Nakano) in an Eight-Woman Elimination Tag Team Match-*****1/2*_


----------



## NastyYaffa

Just finished watching the men's Rumble, and yeah, while it was good (***1/4) the women's Rumble was definitely better. I'd actually say that the women's Rumble is the best Rumble WWE has put on in like 10 years.

The best overall Rumble of recent memory goes to last year's CWF Mid-Atlantic Rumble though


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Count me in as preferring the womens rumble. I enjoyed both but i'm still going to have to say* NO* to them. They were fun but no way did either stand up to some of the other stuff we've seen this year.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Just finished the whole show, and goddamn, why is no one talking about *Brock/Braun/Kane*?! That shit was AWESOME. Just an ugly heavyweight spotfest warfare sprint. Great damn stuff. ******


----------



## MC

NastyYaffa said:


> Just finished the whole show, and goddamn, why is no one talking about *Brock/Braun/Kane*?! That shit was AWESOME. Just an ugly heavyweight spotfest warfare sprint. Great damn stuff. ******


Because it was awful. Shit spotfest are the worst.


----------



## ShadowSucks92

NastyYaffa said:


> Just finished the whole show, and goddamn, why is no one talking about *Brock/Braun/Kane*?! That shit was AWESOME. Just an ugly heavyweight spotfest warfare sprint. Great damn stuff. ******


I gave that match **1/2. The crowd being dead really hurt the match for me along with there being next to no drama about Lesnar losing and apart from taking a few bumps, Kane just seemed so out of place in the match.


----------



## NastyYaffa

MC 16 said:


> Because it was awful. Shit spotfest are the worst.


Good thing it was a great spotfest then, right?


----------



## MC

NastyYaffa said:


> Good thing it was a great spotfest then, right?


You got me there. But, it was really bad. Glad you liked it more then me but it doesn't get any more then a **1/2.


----------



## Taroostyles

Yeah the 3 way doesn't even crack 3* for me. 

Sloppy and rehashed. We've seen that same match done much better a few times just in the last few months.


----------



## TJQ

Just remember all the Jinder matches he ****d and everything becomes more clear :tommy


----------



## Yeah1993

That 3 way had it's moments and overall I'd call it pretty good because of Lesnar and Strowman doing a decent job of moving from spot to spot but it went overboard cramming stuff in in the time they got. Kane was a liability and felt like he was interfering in the match rather than an actual participant. I wouldn't really call it any more spotty than most finishing runs to big matches nowadays, though. Compared to some of the stuff regularly called a MOTYC I'd say it was kinda restrained. :draper2


Glad Cheeseburger won both the men's and women's rumbles and used the song from Freaks & Geeks and also did two spots usually reserved for Kofi Kingston. That one where Cheeseburger used the pile of cheeseburgers to save Cheeseburger from being eliminated. Ooh. Great to see Cheeseburger return for one night too. STAND BACK! THERE'S A CHEESEBURGER COMIN' THROUGH! The stuff of legend. I was telling my friend "I hope Cheeseburger comes in" and yet it never happened. Luckily Cheeseburger came instead and that's a fine replacement. Dolph Ziggler sucks.


----------



## Dr. Middy

*YES to Sasha Banks vs Asuka - WWE Raw 1/29/17*

Color me impressed, given this was simply a Raw match and all, but this was great. You have two of arguably the best female workers WWE have right now, and although the start was a bit slow, they really ramped it up and the last maybe 5 minutes was fantastic, especially with Asuka just killing Sasha with some of her kicks and knees. The bank statement reversal into the asuka lock was icing on the cake!

******


----------



## MC

NO to Asuka vs Sasha Banks ***3/4* 


Decent match but the botch took me away. Banks was in control for are too long without any interesting action. Asuka was the bright spark. It was a Raw match.


----------



## Taroostyles

***1/4 For Sasha/Asuka. A glimpse of what could be. 

Roman and Miz was better IMO. ***1/2.


----------



## Dr. Middy

Watched the first New Japan show from the weekend finally.

*NO but Recommended - CHAOS (Will Ospreay & YOSHI-HASHI) vs. Los Ingobernables de Japon (Hiromu Takahashi & Tetsuya Naito) - NJPW The New Beginning In Sapporo 2018*

Just a really fun, chaotic sprint to help build both singles feuds. Loved any point where Osperay was working with Naito or Hiromu. The post-match was particularly great as well with Naito/YOSHI-HASHI.

****3/4*

*CHAOS (Gedo, Hirooki Goto & Kazuchika Okada) vs. Los Ingobernables de Japon (BUSHI, EVIL & SANADA) - NJPW The New Beginning In Sapporo 2018***1/2*
*BULLET CLUB (Kenny Omega, Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) vs. CHAOS (Jay White, SHO & YOH) - NJPW The New Beginning In Sapporo 2018 -***1/2*

*YES to Minoru Suzuki vs Hiroshi Tanahashi - NJPW The New Beginning In Sapporo 2018*

This match had one main theme: for Tanahashi to survive the onslaught of punishment that Suzuki was going to do to him. All of the methodical physical punishment with submissions, the hard strikes, but also the psychological warfare Suzuki always employs. Yet Tanahashi has plenty of fighting spirit that has kept him surviving all sorts of punishment to already existing injured throughout the whole year.

Tonight though, there wasn’t enough. God damn did he try, but Suzuki was hellbent on absolutely destroying the leg of Tanahashi if he had to, and wow was it brutal. The last half of this match had some amazing selling, and this was just a tremendous affair. Wonderfully vicious match, with Tanahashi carried out on a goddamn stretcher just the cherry on top of the violent sundae.

*****1/2*


----------



## MC

I think I have a contender for Worst match of the year. 

Roman Reigns vs The Miz: * 


Went WAY too long and was incredibly boring. Was waiting for the match to end. It felt longer then the show.


----------



## Corey

Cena/Balor was far worse. It was the slowest shit I've seen in ages and Cena's idea of running the match and calling the spots was pathetic. Literally stared at the crowd for half of it like he all of a sudden cares that they boo him and Balor had to be beaten by a super AA for no reason at all. Like, he didn't even have any offense during the match. Just some kicks and forearms. :lol Big fat DUD for me. Big match John has lost it.


----------



## ElIdolo

NO to Sasha vs Asuka. That botch could have killed her and might have injured her as well which could come back to haunt later.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Asuka vs. Sasha Banks - **** - YES!*

Loved how physical the match was & both women showed great swagger; Sasha in particular with some really good character work that translated to the story of the match perfectly. Great stuff.


----------



## MC

Corey said:


> Cena/Balor was far worse. It was the slowest shit I've seen in ages and Cena's idea of running the match and calling the spots was pathetic. Literally stared at the crowd for half of it like he all of a sudden cares that they boo him and Balor had to be beaten by a super AA for no reason at all. Like, he didn't even have any offense during the match. Just some kicks and forearms. :lol Big fat DUD for me. Big match John has lost it.


Cena vs Balor felt way shorter to me. And big match John hasn't lost it, he never had it.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Not gonna nominate it, but *Queen's Quest vs. Oedo Tai* from 01/21 is BANGING. Super entertaining match from start to finish - the 30+ minutes just flew by. An easy & strong ****3/4*.

Hana Kimura & HZM! :clap Their segment was my favorite of the whole match.


----------



## TJQ

YES Queen's Quest vs Oedo Tai @ STARDOM 7th Anniversary ****

This was an absolute blast, loved the format of it being elimination style that includes over the top rope eliminations because it allowed the match to stay fresh for the entire duration. Very happy that they played a lot around the apron as well, gave us a lot of really fun and interesting sequences, both serious and comedic. Io & Kagetsu, and Hana & HZK had my favorite portions of the match for sure.


----------



## MC

MC 16 said:


> NO to Asuka vs Sasha Banks ***3/4*
> 
> 
> Decent match but the botch took me away. Banks was in control for are too long without any interesting action. Asuka was the bright spark. It was a Raw match.


After rewatching the match, I have definitely changed my opinion on the match. Whilst still think it isn't as good as people are saying, It's a very enjoyable match. Watching it live made the match seem much slower so I'm gald that I rewatched it. 


*No but recommend:* Asuka vs Sasha Banks Raw 29/01 ****1/4 *


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

RPW High Stakes:
_Adam Brooks vs. Ryan Smile-******
Aussie Open (Mark Davis & Ryan Fletcher) vs. Los Ingobernables de Japon (EVIL & SANADA)-****3/4*
Will Ospreay vs. Mark Andrews-*****1/4*
Moustache Mountain (Tyler Bate & Trent Seven) vs. Suzuki-Gun (Minoru Suzuki & Zack Sabre Jr.) for the RPW British Tag Team Championship-*****1/2*_


----------



## TJQ

Here's how my recommended matches thing is coming along from January, as far as I can tell I've kept up with everything I've wanted to and attempted most of the things that have been nominated in here. Lots of amazing matches this month, can't wait to see what the rest of this year brings us.



Spoiler:  



*****1/2+*
1/27 - Andrade Cien Almas (c) vs Johnny Gargano @ NXT TakeOver: Philadelphia *****
1/28 - WALTER (c) vs Timothy Thatcher @ PROGRESS Chapter 62 *****

*****-****1/4*
1/1 - Roman Reigns (c) vs Samoa Joe @ WWE RAW
1/2 - Twin Towers vs Daisuke Sekimoto & Hideki Suzuki @ BJW New Year
1/4 - Roppongi 3k (c) vs The Young Bucks @ NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 12
1/4 - Minoru Suzuki (c) vs Hirooki Goto @ NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 12
1/4 - Kenny Omega (c) vs Chris Jericho @ NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 12
1/5 - Shuji Ishikawa vs Mike Bailey @ DDT D-Ou Grand Prix
1/11 - Mike Bailey vs Yukio Sakaguchi @ DDT D-Ou Grand Prix
1/13 - Zack Sabre Jr (c) vs Darby Allin @ EVOLVE 98
1/21 - Queen's Quest vs Oedo Tai @ STARDOM 7th Anniversary
1/24 - Johnny Gargano vs The Velveteen Dream @ NXTV
1/28 - The Young Bucks (c) vs Roppongi 3K @ NJPW New Beginning In Sapporo Night 2
1/28 - Kenny Omega (c) vs Jay White @ NJPW New Beginning In Sapporo Night 2
1/28 - Women's Royal Rumble Match @ WWE Royal Rumble

****1/2-***3/4*
1/2 - TJ Perkins vs Akira Tozawa @ WWE 205 Live
1/4 - Kazuchika Okada (c) vs Tetsuya Naito @ NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 12
1/13 - Rinkampf vs Tracy Williams & Dominic Garrini @ EVOLVE 98
1/14 - Zack Sabre Jr (c) vs WALTER @ EVOLVE 99
1/22 - Rush vs Satoshi Kojima @ NJPW/CMLL Fantastica Mania
1/23 - Cedric Alexander vs Mustafa Ali @ WWE 205 Live
1/23 - Sami Zayn vs AJ Styles @ WWE Smackdown
1/27 - Hiroshi Tanahashi (c) vs Minoru Suzuki @ NJPW New Beginning In Sapporo Night 1
1/27 - Aleister Black vs Adam Cole @ NXT TakeOver: Philadelphia
1/28 - Men's Royal Rumble Match @ WWE Royal Rumble

*Top 10 Wrestlers*


----------



## MC

*TAKA & Taichi Produce TAKATAICHIMANIA 23/01*

*No but Recommend: * Taichi vs Tetsuya Naito ****1/2* 

- Big match Taichi pulls out a good match once again :lol It was a lot of fun to watch. Loved every second of it. Naito's refusal to acknowledge Miho. The duel Taichi chants. The pose offs. And most importantly the musical performance of a lifetime by Taichi. 


Anyway, since I do not expect Smackdown to have any stand out matches, here is my top 10 matches for January:

*Top 10 Matches in January *
1. Tetsuya Naito vs Kazuchika Okada ****¾ (04/01 Wrestle Kingdom 12)
2. Hirooki Goto vs Minoru Suzuki ****¾ (04/01 Wrestle Kingdom 12)
3. Zack Sabre Jr vs Walter ****¾ (Evolve 99 14/01)
4. Odeo Tai vs Queen's Quest ****½ (Stardom 7th anniversary show 21/01) 
5. Minoru Suzuki vs Hiroshi Tanahashi ****½ (27/01 New Beginning in Sapporo Night One)
6. Rush vs Satoshi Kojima ****¼ (22/01 Fantastica Mania 2018 Night Eight) 
7. Andrade “Cien” Almas vs Johnny Gargano ****¼ (NXT TakeOver Philadelphia 27/01)
8. Chris Jericho vs Kenny Omega ****¼ (04/01 Wrestle Kingdom 12)
9. Jay White vs Kenny Omega ****¼ (28/01 New Beginning in Sapporo Night Two)
10. Konosuke Takeshita vs Jiro "Ikemen" Kuroshio **** (05/01 DDT D-King Day One)



Spoiler: Reconmmendations



_Kenou vs. Kaito Kiyomiya **** (Navigation for the Future Day One 06/01)
Kenou vs. Kaito Kiyomiya ***¾ (Navigation For The Future 2018 Day 6 20/01) 
Joe Doering vs Zeus ***¾ (02/01 AJPW New Year Wars 2018 Day 1)
Cedric Alexander vs Mustafa Ali ***¾ (205 Live 23/01)
Authors of Pain vs Kyle O'Reilly and Bobby Fish ***¾ (NXT TakeOver Philadelphia 27/01)
Masashi Takeda vs. Takumi Tsukamoto **** (BJW 02/01)_


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Rainmaka! said:


> RPW High Stakes:
> _Adam Brooks vs. Ryan Smile-******
> Aussie Open (Mark Davis & Ryan Fletcher) vs. Los Ingobernables de Japon (EVIL & SANADA)-****3/4*
> Will Ospreay vs. Mark Andrews-*****1/4*
> Moustache Mountain (Tyler Bate & Trent Seven) vs. Suzuki-Gun (Minoru Suzuki & Zack Sabre Jr.) for the RPW British Tag Team Championship-*****1/2*_


Planning to watch tomorrow. Good to know it delivered.


----------



## NastyYaffa

PROGRESS needs to upload their latest show already so we can talk about WALTER vs Thatcher :side:


----------



## Yeah1993

YES to these from Evolve 98

Timothy Thatcher/WALTER v. Tracey Williams/Dominic Garrini
Sort of had a mix of fun mat work with fun FIP-style work over with fun beef-smacking with fun finish stretch with fun individual spots and it just all came together for a really good match. Opening Thatcher/Garrini tussling felt like the sort of thing that belongs on a Rings show. You get all this cool shit like grabbing at ankles and trying to pull the neck when the wrestler has nowhere else to turn to because they've made a two-human pretzel. Thatcher's shift from mat work to constantly selling felt like it came out of nowhere, but in a good way. One moment he's sizing up his opponent up and the next he's eaten twelve moves because Williams and Garrini just got their shit together really impressively. WALTER can go with holds but he can also level you with size 406 boots and tree-trunk clotheslines so Williams and Garrini isolating Thatcher immediately made for cool strategy and naturally lead to a boot-and-clothesline-filled hot tag. Williams and Garrini still tried to keep WALTER away but no matter what Garrini could do to counter his moves, WALTER's strength overcame it and it lead to an amazing spot where WALTER dropped Garrini onto a facelock-holding Williams. 

Zack Sabre Jr. v. Darby Allin
SPEAKING of wrenching ankles and torquing ligaments and stretching limbs and yanking muscles. The grappling here was fucking awesome, every submission and hold looked really violent. Allin is known for being 'unorthodox'/etc and Sabre being a mat wizard means he can take most of that and counter it in some 'I learned this from a British guru who wrestled for 45 years but made about $60 in his career' way. So there's part 1 of our story. Allin doesn't match Sabre on the mat but he kind of exerts that and feels determined to prove to himself it doesn't matter. It's sort of the "Misawa thinks he's good enough to beat Kawada without constantly focusing on the leg" rule. Allin being outmatched on every single thing he tries to do, I guess puts Sabre in the position of up-his-own-ass douche, starting part 2. Starts throwing uppercuts off of the mat like "heyyyyyy fucko I can do THIS, too!" and then bringing the arrogance back down onto the ground and eventually going basically full heel. Which is about the period of the match where Allin realises he's going to need to diversify his moveset and maybe quickly look for something Sabre doesn't excel at. Part 3 commences. Every little burst had a visual effect on Sabre, you can see him breathing heavier and getting more pissed off (instead of just arrogant), the longer Allin is still up. He was toying with Allin at first but he comes to the realisation that he's going to be too worn down if he doesn't just get it over with. This all culminates in a fantastic last few minutes where eventually, Sabre reaches his boiling point and ends Allin by seemingly putting his care for a human being aside and just wailing on him. They had an idea and built on it in a way they didn't even need to, but everyone benefited from. Sabre looked more dominant than I've seen him before personally, and even with that, this match should hopefully go miles to helping Allin rise up the ranks of the indy scene. Excellent match.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Tyler Bate vs TJP on the 205 Live (1/30/18) episode.

I gave this very good match a 7.5/10


----------



## Corey

I struggle so much with these 205 Live matches because even though there's plenty of talented dudes working the matches, no one in the building gives a shit about it and I don't care at all either. Like, they do some cool flips and moves and stuff but jesus I struggle so much to CARE at all. Damn shame. Where are you Neville? 

Also @Yeah1993 I'm glad you loved Sabre/Allin because that was excellent but uh... still waiting on Zeus/Doering buddy. Quit going out of order :lol


----------



## Dr. Middy

*YES to Tyler Bate vs TJ Perkins (TJP) - WWE 205 Live 1/30/18*

These two had a hell of a match. Great technical work to start, then TJP started periodic work on the knee of Bate, which he sold well throughout the match while TJP kept going back to it. Bate shined like usual, working a great babyface throughout, and had an awesome part of the match when he was babyface in peril, almost tapping to the kneebar. Too bad he didn't win, but he's not going to be a regular. Great match!

******


----------



## TJQ

Corey said:


> Also @Yeah1993 I'm glad you loved Sabre/Allin because that was excellent but uh... still waiting on Zeus/Doering buddy. Quit going out of order :lol


HE'S DOING QUITE WELL WATCHING SABRE/ALLIN FIRST, THANK YOU VERY MUCH.


----------



## Yeah1993

Corey said:


> Also @Yeah1993 I'm glad you loved Sabre/Allin because that was excellent but uh... still waiting on Zeus/Doering buddy. Quit going out of order :lol


good thing I liked the match enough or I'd have to respond to this in a different thread. :CENA


*YES* to Joe Doering v. Zeus 1/2/18


I was gonna say I remember the name Joe Doering from somewhere, and turns out I did see one or two of his matches from last year. I said this about him:



> Joe Doering looks like Stan Hansen crossed with Jack Gallagher. I googled him because this is my first time seeing him (I think) and most of his pics have a completely different look. There he looks like Jon Heidenreich crossed with Nigel McGuinness. Get your own face goddammit.


He’s shaved the ‘stache now so g’bye Gallagher similarities. 

Bad start with a forearm trade off…..but we only got one forearm each until Doering puts his hand up for a test of strength and yells ‘COME ON MOTHERFUCKAH SHOW ME POWAAAAAAH!” ****3/4. The test of strength that followed that was really great because Zeus’ smaller frame (smaller than Doering I mean, the dude is friggin ripped himself) means he had to try to bend himself in unusual ways to get leverage. Doering was already breathing pretty heavily only a few minutes in so I loved how Zeus being a BEEFMAN himself meant every chop he tried in order to fight upward had a lasting impact on Doering, before eventually Doering was just SO out of energy that Zeus had tons of time to try different things. Doering being humungous means that no matter what move he gets in – if it hits – it hits hard, so he’s willing to get anything in no matter how tired he is. Zeus’ multiple suplexes on Doering, finishing with the superplex, I have mixed feelings on, but Doering was barely functioning right after it (he looked gassed as fuck) so I’ll dig. The third suplex was awkward in the best way possible. Their exhaustion helped the strike battles too, since I actually believed they were spent on energy after every chop instead of trying to ‘prove themselves’ or something. The last clothesline battle was really shitty, especially coming off of the jackhammer, though thankfully short. Doering’s kick out of the jackhammer was literally just rolling on his side like he was being slowly turned over by someone which I fucking love for showing exhaustion. You always hear commentators talk about how big wrestlers are going to run out of energy earlier and yet you never really get a match – like this one – that completely shows it. I could see why someone would watch this and think they ran themselves out of gas too early/didn’t do enough/etc, but that’s what made the match for me, personally. The exhaustion and the slow pace kind of (accidentally?) gave every move and/or exchange some kind of build, and therefore gave everything they did lasting damage. I had *some* problems with the match, but overall it had too much good for the bad to put a ***** in the armour. COME ON MOTHERFUCKAH SHOW ME POWAAAAAAH!





Spoiler: 2018 YES LIST



Joe Doering v. Zeus (All Japan 1/2/18)
Kenny Omega v. Chris Jericho (New Japan 1/4/18)
Timothy Thatcher/WALTER v. Tracey Williams/Dominic Garrini (Evolve 1/13/18)
Zack Sabre Jr. v. Darby Allin (Evolve 1/13/18)


----------



## Corey

FUCK YES man, you noticed and appreciated all the things I thought you would and saw all the things that made me love it so much. Thumps way up (Y) (Y)


----------



## Yeah1993

YES to this

Takuya Nomura v. Fuminori Abe (Big Japan 1/17/17)
This was 99% awesomeness. The 1% was a few hits to Nomura’s head that made for a great surprise but didn’t really do much in the long run. Abe would try to double stomp on Nomura’s head later but Nomura got the arms up to block most of it. Abe is looking like someone I should follow, though. One *hell* of a kicker, can pump out a quick reversal (there’s one dragon screw legwhip in this I had to rewind because I actually kind of missed what it even was), and he’ll create his own opportunities while still selling prior injuries. The guy seems tailor made for this sort of 90s Battlarts throwback. Nomura was at his best when delivering a quick flurry to throw Abe off, and using the flurry to get close and grab a hold of him. Both guys just blended really well. This could have ended 7 minutes in and I think I still would have added it. I'm always just going to favour this type of wrestling.



Spoiler: 2018 YES LIST



Joe Doering v. Zeus (All Japan 1/2/18)
Kenny Omega v. Chris Jericho (New Japan 1/4/18)
Timothy Thatcher/WALTER v. Tracey Williams/Dominic Garrini (Evolve 1/13/18)
Zack Sabre Jr. v. Darby Allin (Evolve 1/13/18)
Takuya Nomura v. Fuminori Abe (Big Japan 1/17/18)


----------



## MC

*205 Live 30/01/2018*

*No but recommend:* Tyler Bate vs TJP:* ***1/2 *


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles

Does anyone here know when Meltzer's ratings come out?

Would love to see them for this weekend's shows.


----------



## TD Stinger

TJQ said:


> HE'S DOING QUITE WELL WATCHING SABRE/ALLIN FIRST, THANK YOU VERY MUCH.


When everyone in this thread is talking about Allin vs. Sabre, but I liked Yehi vs. Theory from the same show better.


----------



## MC

RollinsHardyStyles said:


> Does anyone here know when Meltzer's ratings come out?
> 
> Would love to see them for this weekend's shows.


They normally come out on the Thursday or Friday. Though, he did say that Gargano vs Almas was a far great match then John Cena vs Styles and Pete Dunne vs Tyler Bate. Both matches he rated ****3/4. So the minimum rating for Gargano vs Almas is ****3/4.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

My Top 10 Matches of January:
_1.) Kenny Omega vs. Chris Jericho in a No DQ Match for the IWGP United States Championship from NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 12-****** 
*
2.) Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Minoru Suzuki for the IWGP Intercontinental Championship from NJPW The New Beginning in Sapporo Night 1-*****3/4 *

3.) Kazuchika Okada vs. Tetsuya Naito for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship from NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 12-*****¾ *

4.) The Young Bucks vs. Roppongi 3K for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Championship from NJPW The New Beginning in Sapporo Night 2-*****1/2 *

5.) WALTER vs. Zack Sabre Jr from EVOLVE 99-*****1/2 *

6.) Tetsuya Endo vs. HARASHIMA from DDT D-King Grand Prix Night 5-*****½ 
*
7.) Kenny Omega vs. Jay White for the IWGP United States Championship from NJPW The New Beginning in Sapporo Night 2-*****½* 

8.) Moustache Mountain (Tyler Bate & Trent Seven) vs. Suzuki-Gun (Minoru Suzuki & Zack Sabre Jr.) for the RPW British Tag Team Championship from RPW High Stakes-*****1/2 *

9.) Will Ospreay vs. Adam Brookes from PROGRESS Chapter 61: Don't Touch Me....Don't.....Don't Touch Me:-*****1/2 *

10.) Violent Giants (Shuji Ishikawa & Suwama) vs. Burning Wild (Jun Akiyama & Takao Omori) for the AJPW World Tag Team Championship from AJPW New Year Wars Night 2-*****½*_


----------



## NastyYaffa

PEOPLE BE POSTING THEM LISTS, LET ME JOIN.

January was a SWEET month. And still got PWG & PROGRESS to watch when they get uploaded!

1. Andrade Almas vs. Johnny Gargano (WWE NXT Takeover: Philadelphia) - *****
2. Kenny Omega vs. Chris Jericho (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 12) - ****3/4
3. Minoru Suzuki vs. Hirooki Goto (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 12) - ****1/4
4. Mike Bailey vs. Shuji Ishikawa (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Shinjuku) - ****1/4
5. Roman Reigns vs. Samoa Joe (WWE RAW 01/01) - ****
6. Roppongi 3K vs. The Young Bucks (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 12) - ****
7. Mike Bailey vs. Yukio Sakaguchi (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Yokohama) - ****
8. Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Darby Allin (EVOLVE 98) - ****
9. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Minoru Suzuki (NJPW The New Beginning in Sapporo) - ****
10. Brock Lesnar vs. Braun Strowman vs. Kane (WWE Royal Rumble) - ****
11. Catch Point vs. Ringkampf (EVOLVE 98) - ****
12. Daisuke Sekimoto & Hideki Suzuki vs. Twin Towers (BJW New Year) - ****
13. Asuka vs. Sasha Banks (WWE RAW 01/29) - ****
14. Rush vs. Satoshi Kojima (NJPW Presents CMLL Fantastica Mania - Day 8) - ****


----------



## TJQ

TD Stinger said:


> When everyone in this thread is talking about Allin vs. Sabre, but I liked Yehi vs. Theory from the same show better.


I remember having a pretty good time with that match, think i ended up giving it like **3/4-*** or so. I'm a supporter of both wrestlers but nothing about it grabbed me the way the main event did.


----------



## TD Stinger

TJQ said:


> I remember having a pretty good time with that match, think i ended up giving it like **3/4-*** or so. I'm a supporter of both wrestlers but nothing about it grabbed me the way the main event did.


I didn't think Theory vs. Yehi was an amazing match or anything. But to me it was the best match on the show. And I'm not someone who usually cares for Fred Yehi but he was really good here. Theory's a good young prospect and the interference of Priscilla Kelly, aka "American Paige", was fun too.

The main event......look I'll just say it, I just can never care about a Darby Allin match. I don't know what it is. Maybe it's the size, maybe it's the character, IDK, I just couldn't find a reason to care.


----------



## Corey

*IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Championship: *The Young Bucks (c) vs. Roppongi 3K _(NJPW New Beginning in Sapporo Night 2) _***** 1/4 (YES!!)

*Tremendous match with an amazing performance from Matt Jackson. This felt like more of a bigger deal than their WK match because of it's placement on the card and I loved the story continuing from the last match. Finish was a bit cheap but also a nice little shock so I can't complain. Best tag match of the year for me. Can't wait for the next bout.

*IWGP United States Championship: *Kenny Omega (c) vs. Jay White _(NJPW New Beginning in Sapporo Night 2) _***** (YES!)

*This had some really great action through the first half of the match. I liked how aggressive White was in the early going until Kenny took over and the story kicked into a higher gear. Kenny's overconfidence and refusal to put White away quickly while he had the opportunity _multiple _times came back to bite him in the ass but this was put over more for me by the fact that Jay literally looked fucking DEAD. Like seriously he was pale as shit, expressionless, and had spit all over his mouth. Fucker looked DEAD. :lol Don't quite think it needed to go 30 minutes to accomplish what it did because it slowed way down in the last 10, but the good far outweighed the meh here. Very happy that Omega's constant use of the v-trigger finally cost him a match. Oh and btw that powerbomb on the chairs in the crowd was fucking AWESOME.

All I have left is the Rev Pro show and I'll be all caught up with the pro graps. :mark:


----------



## TJQ

Corey said:


> All I have left is the Rev Pro show and I'll be all caught up with the pro graps. :mark:


Hope you enjoy it more than I did, brotherman. Was very excited for it but I came out disappointed :romo5


----------



## NastyYaffa

The first month of 2018 is done lads!



> Puro:
> Daisuke Sekimoto & Kazusada Higuchi vs. Hideki Suzuki & Konosuke Takeshita (DDT/BJW Toshikoshi Pro-Wrestling ~ Toshiwasure! Two Organization Shuffle Tag Tournament) || YES = 1 ||
> Joe Doering vs. Zeus (AJPW New Year Wars - Day 1) || YES = 7 ||
> Daisuke Sekimoto & Hideki Suzuki vs. Twin Towers (BJW New Year) || YES = 4 ||
> Daichi Hashimoto vs. Ryuichi Kawakami (BJW New Year) || YES = 1 ||
> Masashi Takeda vs. Takumi Tsukamoto (BJW New Year) || YES = 1 ||
> Naoya Nomura vs. Ryouji Sai (AJPW New Year Wars - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Burning Wild vs. Violent Giants (AJPW New Years Wars - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> *Roppongi 3K vs. The Young Bucks (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 12) || YES = 13 ||*
> Cody vs. Kota Ibushi (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 12) || YES = 8 ||
> *Minoru Suzuki vs. Hirooki Goto (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 12) || YES = 22 ||*
> *Marty Scurll vs. Hiromu Takahashi vs. KUSHIDA vs. Will Ospreay (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 12) || YES = 15 ||*
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Jay White (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 12) || YES = 1 ||
> *Kenny Omega vs. Chris Jericho (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 12) || YES = 28 ||*
> *Kazuchika Okada vs. Tetsuya Naito (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 12) || YES = 20 ||*
> *Mike Bailey vs. Shuji Ishikawa (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Shinjuku) || YES = 10 ||*
> Jiro Kuroshio vs. Konosuke Takeshita (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Shinjuku) || YES = 3 ||
> Kenoh vs. Kaito Kiyomiya (NOAH Navigation For The Future - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Konosuke Takeshita vs. Tetsuya Endo (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Osaka - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Akito vs. Shuji Ishikawa (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Osaka - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Jiro Kuroshio vs. Tetsuya Endo (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Nerima) || YES = 1 ||
> HARASHIMA vs. Konosuke Takeshita (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Nerima) || YES = 1 ||
> Mike Bailey vs. Yukio Sakaguchi (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Yokohama) || YES = 3 ||
> Daisuke Sasaki vs. Shuji Ishikawa (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Yokohama) || YES = 1 ||
> Masa Kitamiya & Masato Tanaka vs. Naomichi Marufuji & Shingo Takagi (Riki Choshu Produce Power Hall ~ Set Back The Clock) || YES = 1 ||
> Daisuke Sasaki vs. Mike Bailey (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Shin-Kiba) || YES = 1 ||
> Kazusada Higuchi vs. Shuji Ishikawa (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Shin-Kiba) || YES = 2 ||
> Keisuke Ishii vs. Konosuke Takeshita (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Shin-Kiba) || YES = 2 ||
> HARASHIMA vs. Tetsuya Endo (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Shin-Kiba) || YES = 1 ||
> Dezmond Xavier & Zachary Wentz vs. Bandido & Flamita (Dragon Gate Open The New Year Gate - Day 3) || YES = 1 ||
> Masaaki Mochizuki & Susumu Yokosuka vs. Tribe Vanguard (Dragon Gate Open The New Year Gate - Day 3) || YES = 1 ||
> Fuminori Abe vs. Takuya Nomura (BJW ~To Was Gat Early~) || YES = 1 ||
> El Soberano Jr. vs. Sanson (NJPW Presents CMLL FantasticaMania - Day 6) || YES = 1 ||
> Niebla Roja vs. Gran Guerrero (NJPW Presents CMLL FantasticaMania - Day 6) || YES = 2 ||
> Oedo Tai vs. Queen’s Quest (Stardom 7th Anniversary) || YES = 3 ||
> Angel de Oro & Niebla Roja vs. Gran Guerrero & Ultimo Guerrero (NJPW Presents CMLL Fantastica Mania - Day 7) || YES = 1 ||
> Volador Jr. vs. El Barbaro Cavernario (NJPW Presents CMLL Fantastica Mania - Day 7) || YES = 1 ||
> Rush vs. Satoshi Kojima (NJPW Presents CMLL Fantastica Mania - Day 8) || YES = 2 ||
> Dragon Lee & Mistico vs. Gran Guerrero & Ultimo Guerrero (NJPW Presents CMLL Fantastica Mania - Day 8) || YES = 2 ||
> *Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Minoru Suzuki (NJPW The New Beginning in Sapporo) || YES = 12 ||*
> HARASHIMA vs. Shuji Ishikawa (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix The Final!!) || YES = 2 ||
> The Young Bucks vs. Roppongi 3K (NJPW The New Beginning in Sapporo - Day 2) || YES = 3 ||
> Kenny Omega vs. Jay White (NJPW The New Beginning in Sapporo - Day 2) || YES = 8 ||
> 
> US/Europe Indy:
> Catch Point vs. Ringkampf (EVOLVE 98) || YES = 2 ||
> AR Fox vs. Matt Riddle (EVOLVE 98) || YES = 1 ||
> Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Darby Allin (EVOLVE 98) || YES = 7 ||
> Doug Williams vs. Michael May (OTT Contenders 5) || YES = 1 ||
> Jordan Devlin vs. Darren Kearney (OTT Contenders 5) || YES = 1 ||
> Grizzled Young Veterans vs. Moustache Mountain (PROGRESS Chapter 61: Don’t Touch Me… Don’t… Don’t Touch Me) || YES = 1 ||
> Pete Dunne vs. Joseph Conners (PROGRESS Chapter 61: Don’t Touch Me… Don’t… Don’t Touch Me) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Brooks vs. Will Ospreay (PROGRESS Chapter 61: Don’t Touch Me… Don’t… Don’t Touch Me) || YES = 3 ||
> Travis Banks vs. Chris Brookes (PROGRESS Chapter 61: Don’t Touch Me… Don’t… Don’t Touch Me) || YES = 3 ||
> Fred Yehi vs. Timothy Thatcher (EVOLVE 99) || YES = 1 ||
> WALTER vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (EVOLVE 99) || YES = 6 ||
> Keith Lee vs. Chris Dickinson (EVOLVE 99) || YES = 1 ||
> Monster Consulting & Ringkampf vs. RISE (wXw Back To The Roots XVII) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Brooks vs. Ryan Smile (RevPro High Stakes) || YES = 1 ||
> Mark Andrews vs. Will Ospreay (RevPro High Stakes) || YES = 1 ||
> Moustache Mountain vs. Suzuki-gun (RevPro High Stakes) || YES = 2 ||
> Best Friends vs. Dragon Lee & Titan vs. The Young Bucks (ROH TV 20/01) || YES = 1 ||
> 
> WWE:
> Roman Reigns vs. Samoa Joe (RAW 01/01) || YES = 6 ||
> Johnny Gargano vs. The Velveteen Dream (NXT 24/01) || YES = 3 ||
> The Undisputed Era vs. The Authors of Pain (NXT Takeover: Philadelphia) || YES = 2 ||
> *Adam Cole vs. Aleister Black (NXT Takeover: Philadelphia) || YES = 13 ||*
> *Andrade Almas vs. Johnny Gargano (NXT Takeover: Philadelphia) || YES = 30 ||*
> *30-Man Royal Rumble (Royal Rumble) || YES = 10 ||*
> Brock Lesnar vs. Braun Strowman vs. Kane (Royal Rumble) || YES = 1 ||
> 30-Woman Royal Rumble (Royal Rumble) || YES = 1 ||
> Asuka vs. Sasha Banks (RAW 29/01) || YES = 2 ||
> TJP vs. Tyler Bate (205 Live 30/01) || YES = 1 ||
> 
> Impact Wrestling:
> LAX vs. oVe (Impact Wrestling 18/01) || YES = 2 ||
> 
> Lucha Libre:
> ***** Casas vs. Sam Adonis (CMLL Lunes Arena Mexico) || YES = 1 ||


----------



## Yeah1993

Should there be a different list for New Japan, from the rest of puro? WWE has it's own and NJ got nearly 150 YES'd matches last year, while WWE got about 120 (this is assuming I counted correctly enough). NJ already has 16 this year. I think considering one for Evolve wouldn't be a bad idea either, since even if it doesn't get THAT many matches YES'd in comparison, we've basically been guaranteed to get multiple matches per weekend they run. Hell TNA has it's own section and it got 7 matches YES'd last year, where even places like Progress got dozens. Lucha barely got 14 last year (with 10 matches with only one vote :lol) but that's a whole country so keeping that separate makes sense.

If it's too annoying to do then I completely understand, I'm just thinking it'd be easier to look at/scroll through as the year moves on. :cozy


----------



## NastyYaffa

That is a very good idea @Yeah1993 - it makes the list way better/cleaner looking. How do you guys like this template?



> NJPW:
> Roppongi 3K vs. The Young Bucks (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 12) || YES = 13 ||
> Cody vs. Kota Ibushi (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 12) || YES = 8 ||
> *Minoru Suzuki vs. Hirooki Goto (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 12) || YES = 22 ||*
> *Marty Scurll vs. Hiromu Takahashi vs. KUSHIDA vs. Will Ospreay (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 12) || YES = 15 ||*
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Jay White (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 12) || YES = 1 ||
> *Kenny Omega vs. Chris Jericho (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 12) || YES = 28 ||*
> *Kazuchika Okada vs. Tetsuya Naito (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 12) || YES = 20 ||*
> El Soberano Jr. vs. Sanson (NJPW Presents CMLL FantasticaMania - Day 6) || YES = 1 ||
> Niebla Roja vs. Gran Guerrero (NJPW Presents CMLL FantasticaMania - Day 6) || YES = 2 ||
> Angel de Oro & Niebla Roja vs. Gran Guerrero & Ultimo Guerrero (NJPW Presents CMLL Fantastica Mania - Day 7) || YES = 1 ||
> Volador Jr. vs. El Barbaro Cavernario (NJPW Presents CMLL Fantastica Mania - Day 7) || YES = 1 ||
> Rush vs. Satoshi Kojima (NJPW Presents CMLL Fantastica Mania - Day 8) || YES = 2 ||
> Dragon Lee & Mistico vs. Gran Guerrero & Ultimo Guerrero (NJPW Presents CMLL Fantastica Mania - Day 8) || YES = 2 ||
> *Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Minoru Suzuki (NJPW The New Beginning in Sapporo) || YES = 12 ||*
> The Young Bucks vs. Roppongi 3K (NJPW The New Beginning in Sapporo - Day 2) || YES = 3 ||
> Kenny Omega vs. Jay White (NJPW The New Beginning in Sapporo - Day 2) || YES = 8 ||
> 
> Other Puro:
> Daisuke Sekimoto & Kazusada Higuchi vs. Hideki Suzuki & Konosuke Takeshita (DDT/BJW Toshikoshi Pro-Wrestling ~ Toshiwasure! Two Organization Shuffle Tag Tournament) || YES = 1 ||
> Joe Doering vs. Zeus (AJPW New Year Wars - Day 1) || YES = 7 ||
> Daisuke Sekimoto & Hideki Suzuki vs. Twin Towers (BJW New Year) || YES = 4 ||
> Daichi Hashimoto vs. Ryuichi Kawakami (BJW New Year) || YES = 1 ||
> Masashi Takeda vs. Takumi Tsukamoto (BJW New Year) || YES = 1 ||
> Naoya Nomura vs. Ryouji Sai (AJPW New Year Wars - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Burning Wild vs. Violent Giants (AJPW New Years Wars - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> *Mike Bailey vs. Shuji Ishikawa (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Shinjuku) || YES = 10 ||*
> Jiro Kuroshio vs. Konosuke Takeshita (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Shinjuku) || YES = 3 ||
> Kenoh vs. Kaito Kiyomiya (NOAH Navigation For The Future - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Konosuke Takeshita vs. Tetsuya Endo (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Osaka - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Akito vs. Shuji Ishikawa (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Osaka - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Jiro Kuroshio vs. Tetsuya Endo (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Nerima) || YES = 1 ||
> HARASHIMA vs. Konosuke Takeshita (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Nerima) || YES = 1 ||
> Mike Bailey vs. Yukio Sakaguchi (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Yokohama) || YES = 3 ||
> Daisuke Sasaki vs. Shuji Ishikawa (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Yokohama) || YES = 1 ||
> Masa Kitamiya & Masato Tanaka vs. Naomichi Marufuji & Shingo Takagi (Riki Choshu Produce Power Hall ~ Set Back The Clock) || YES = 1 ||
> Daisuke Sasaki vs. Mike Bailey (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Shin-Kiba) || YES = 1 ||
> Kazusada Higuchi vs. Shuji Ishikawa (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Shin-Kiba) || YES = 2 ||
> Keisuke Ishii vs. Konosuke Takeshita (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Shin-Kiba) || YES = 2 ||
> HARASHIMA vs. Tetsuya Endo (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Shin-Kiba) || YES = 1 ||
> Dezmond Xavier & Zachary Wentz vs. Bandido & Flamita (Dragon Gate Open The New Year Gate - Day 3) || YES = 1 ||
> Masaaki Mochizuki & Susumu Yokosuka vs. Tribe Vanguard (Dragon Gate Open The New Year Gate - Day 3) || YES = 1 ||
> Fuminori Abe vs. Takuya Nomura (BJW ~To Was Gat Early~) || YES = 1 ||
> Oedo Tai vs. Queen’s Quest (Stardom 7th Anniversary) || YES = 3 || HARASHIMA vs. Shuji Ishikawa (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix The Final!!) || YES = 2 ||
> 
> Europe Indy:
> Doug Williams vs. Michael May (OTT Contenders 5) || YES = 1 ||
> Jordan Devlin vs. Darren Kearney (OTT Contenders 5) || YES = 1 ||
> Grizzled Young Veterans vs. Moustache Mountain (PROGRESS Chapter 61: Don’t Touch Me… Don’t… Don’t Touch Me) || YES = 1 ||
> Pete Dunne vs. Joseph Conners (PROGRESS Chapter 61: Don’t Touch Me… Don’t… Don’t Touch Me) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Brooks vs. Will Ospreay (PROGRESS Chapter 61: Don’t Touch Me… Don’t… Don’t Touch Me) || YES = 3 ||
> Travis Banks vs. Chris Brookes (PROGRESS Chapter 61: Don’t Touch Me… Don’t… Don’t Touch Me) || YES = 3 ||
> Monster Consulting & Ringkampf vs. RISE (wXw Back To The Roots XVII) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Brooks vs. Ryan Smile (RevPro High Stakes) || YES = 1 ||
> Mark Andrews vs. Will Ospreay (RevPro High Stakes) || YES = 1 ||
> Moustache Mountain vs. Suzuki-gun (RevPro High Stakes) || YES = 2 ||
> 
> US Indy:
> Catch Point vs. Ringkampf (EVOLVE 98) || YES = 2 ||
> AR Fox vs. Matt Riddle (EVOLVE 98) || YES = 1 ||
> Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Darby Allin (EVOLVE 98) || YES = 7 ||
> Fred Yehi vs. Timothy Thatcher (EVOLVE 99) || YES = 1 ||
> WALTER vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (EVOLVE 99) || YES = 6 ||
> Keith Lee vs. Chris Dickinson (EVOLVE 99) || YES = 1 ||
> 
> WWE:
> Roman Reigns vs. Samoa Joe (RAW 01/01) || YES = 6 ||
> Johnny Gargano vs. The Velveteen Dream (NXT 24/01) || YES = 3 ||
> The Undisputed Era vs. The Authors of Pain (NXT Takeover: Philadelphia) || YES = 2 ||
> *Adam Cole vs. Aleister Black (NXT Takeover: Philadelphia) || YES = 13 ||*
> *Andrade Almas vs. Johnny Gargano (NXT Takeover: Philadelphia) || YES = 30 ||*
> *30-Man Royal Rumble (Royal Rumble) || YES = 10 ||*
> Brock Lesnar vs. Braun Strowman vs. Kane (Royal Rumble) || YES = 1 ||
> 30-Woman Royal Rumble (Royal Rumble) || YES = 1 ||
> Asuka vs. Sasha Banks (RAW 29/01) || YES = 2 ||
> TJP vs. Tyler Bate (205 Live 30/01) || YES = 1 ||
> 
> ROH:
> Best Friends vs. Dragon Lee & Titan vs. The Young Bucks (ROH TV 20/01) || YES = 1 ||
> 
> Impact Wrestling:
> LAX vs. oVe (Impact Wrestling 18/01) || YES = 2 ||
> 
> Lucha Libre:
> ***** Casas vs. Sam Adonis (CMLL Lunes Arena Mexico) || YES = 1 ||
Click to expand...


----------



## TD Stinger

Been a wild month to start 2018, and already some great wrestling. Just a note, I do not do star ratings. And I am not nominating all these matches (though some I already did). These are just the matches I've watched so far that I would recommend.

*WWE:*

1.	Raw 1/1: Samoa Joe vs. Roman Reigns
2.	Raw 1/15: Finn Balor vs. Seth Rollins
3.	Royal Rumble: Kevin Owens & Sami Zayn vs. AJ Styles
4.	Royal Rumble: 30 Man Royal Rumble Match
5.	Raw 1/29: Sasha Banks vs. Asuka

*NXT:*

1.	NXT 1/24: Velveteen Dream vs. Johnny Gargano
2.	NXT Takeover Philly: Adam Cole vs. Aleister Black
3.	NXT Takeover Philly: Johnny Gargano vs. Andrade Cien Almas
4.	NXT 1/31: Tyler Bate vs. Roderick Strong


*NJPW:*

1.	Wrestle Kingdom 12: The Young Bucks vs. Roppongi 3K
2.	Wrestle Kingdom 12: Cody Rhodes vs. Kota Ibushi
3.	Wrestle Kingdom 12: Hirooki Goto vs. Minoru Suzuki
4.	Wrestle Kingdom 12: Will Ospreay vs. Hiromu Takahashi vs. Kushida vs. Marty Scurll
5.	Wrestle Kingdom 12: Chris Jericho vs. Kenny Omega
6.	New Beginning in Sapporo Night 1: Minoru Suzuki vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi
7.	New Beginning in Sapporo Night 2: Roppongi 3K vs. The Young Bucks
8.	New Beginning in Sapporo Night 2: Kenny Omega vs. Jay White

*ROH:*

1.	ROH TV 1/14: Will Ospreay vs. Jay Lethal

*Evolve:*

1.	Evolve 98: Fred Yehi vs. Austin Theory
2.	Evolve 99: Walter vs. Zack Sabre Jr.

*Progress:*

1.	Chapter 61: Adam Brooks vs. Will Ospreay

*Rev Pro:*

1.	High Stakes 1/20: Zack Sabre Jr. & Minoru Suzuki vs. Moustache Mountain


*Takeaways:*

* NJPW doing NJPW things.
* The Bucks are the best tag team in the world.
* Omega doing work.
* Suzuki is a gift to us all and shame on me for doubting him.
* Will Ospreay is pretty damn good.
* Rumble matches are awesome when you get them right.
* Raw has had some pretty good TV matches so far this year.
* Johnny Gargano is awesome.
* As far as the MOTY goes, it's Gargano vs. Almas's to lose.


----------



## WOKELAND2

Most MOTY January 2018 

1-Johnny Gargano Vs Andrade "Cien" Almas TO Philadelphia *****

2-Kazuchika Okada Vs Tetsuya Naito WK12 ****3/4

3-Hiroshi Tanahashi Vs Minoru Suzuki New Beginning in Sapporo Day 1 ****3/4

4-Kenny Omega Vs Chris Jericho WK12 ****1/2+

5-WALTER Vs Zack Sabre Jr EVOLVE 99 ****1/2

6-Adam Cole Vs Aleister Black TO Philadelphia ****1/2

7-Shuji Ishikawa Vs Higuchi D-Grand Prix Day 7 ****1/4+

8-Shuji Ishikawa Vs Mike Bailey D-Grand Prix Day ****1/4+

9-Minoru Suzuki Vs Hiroki Goto WK 12 ****1/4

10-Will Ospreay Vs KUSHIDA Vs Marty Scurll Vs Hiromu Takahashi WK12 ****1/4


----------



## hgr423

*Cole vs Black* - Cole proved to me he is good at the no DQ matches in ROH and he still has it here. Black looked good too except that moonsault attempt made no sense and he misfired his finisher. There weren't too many hardcore spots (for example, the ladder was used sparingly) and what was done was fairly innovative. In some cases, there was some overselling such as when Black appeared out of it on the second announcer table after taking one double team move from Fish and OReilly minute earlier. Generally I suppose overselling is better than underselling, but there was also a lot of stalling including that outside interference that put a 2 minute pause button near the end of the match. Overall this was good but it needed more actual wrestling between the spots to link it together and less interference. *NO. ***3/4*


----------



## Corey

*RPW British Tag Team Championship: *Moustache Mountain (c) vs. Minoru Suzuki & Zack Sabre Jr. _(RPW High Stakes) _***** (YES!)

*Really really enjoyed this. The whole match just flowed super well imo and I enjoyed the exchanges between everyone. Sabre selling Trent's chops like he was hit by a truck _after _he had the chop-off with MiSu earlier in the match was great and the late back-and-forth between Suzuki & Bate was really good. Minoru Suzuki man... this guy has been fucking unreal this year!

And with that, I'm fully caught up! Here's my sloppy top 4 that will absolutely not look like anyone else's. :lol Idk how it would look from there because I haven't watched the stuff from Rumble weekend on camera yet to see if it holds up. BUT, Cole/Black, the men's Rumble, Bucks/3K from Sapporo, and Omega/Jericho are the next crop in some kind of order. GREAT start to the year, fellas. Tremendous month.

1. Almas vs. Gargano - *****
2. Zeus vs. Doering - **** 1/2
3. Junior Title 4-Way at WK - **** 1/2
4. Suzuki vs. Goto - **** 1/4


----------



## PrettyLush

Updating my ratings

*Wrestle Kingdom 12 at Tokyo Dome*
Young Bucks vs. Roppongi 3k *✪✪✪✪*
Minoru Suzuki vs. Hirooki Goto *✪✪✪✪1/2*
Jr. Heavyweight Fatal 4-way *✪✪✪✪*
Kenny Omega vs. Chris Jericho *✪✪✪✪1/2*
Kazuchika Okada vs. Naito Tetsuya *✪✪✪✪3/4*

*NXT Takeover Phily*
UE vs. AOP *✪✪✪✪*
Aleister Black vs. Adam Cole *✪✪✪✪1/4*
Andrade Cien Almas vs. Johnny Gargano *✪✪✪✪3/4*

*NJPW The New Beginning in Sapporo Night 1 & 2*
Young Bucks vs Roppongi 3k *✪✪✪✪1/4*
Tanahashi Hiroshi vs Suzuki Minoru *✪✪✪✪✪*
Kenny Omega vs Jay White *✪✪✪✪1/4*

*DDT D-Ou Grand Prix 2018*
Shuji Ishikawa vs Mike Bailey * ✪✪✪✪1/4*

So my top 5 matches are:

Tanahashi Hiroshi vs Suzuki Minoru
Andrade Cien Almas vs. Johnny Gargano
Kazuchika Okada vs. Naito Tetsuya
Kenny Omega vs. Chris Jericho
Minoru Suzuki vs. Hirooki Goto


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

Takataichimania

*YES* Taichi vs Tetsuya Naito ****

Really enjoyed it but if Taichi does more than one match like this a year it'll totally ruin his gimmick.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Gotta recommend Rejects vs. Macizos vs. Young Dragons from IWA:MS 'Guardians of Hardcore'


----------



## MC

*Stardom New Years Stars 2018 Day 5*


*No:* Wonder Of Stardom Title Match: Io Shirai vs Rachael Ellering- ***1/4 

- Typical gajins match. Io was on the defensive to the much stronger gajins, selling, getting in quick offence while the big gajins does most of the offence. Nothing really stood out too much but it was done well. Io selling was fine, way they set out the match structure was good, the psychology was good. Good but unremarkable. Step down from the Mayu Iwatani match (despite taking place beforehand)


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

NXT 1/31/18:
_Tyler Bate vs. Roderick Strong-*****1/4*_


----------



## darkclaudio

YES to Tanahashi/Suzuki from NJPW The New Beginning In Sapporo Night 1 ****


----------



## Yeah1993

*YES* to Queen's Quest v. Oedo Tai from Stardom 7th Anniversary 1/21/18

Hana Kimura/Sumire Natsu/Tam Nakano/Kris Wolf/Kagetsu v. Io Shirai/HZK/Viper/AZM/Momo Watanabe 

(I'm writing all their names down since I've never seen any of them before and I wanna have note of them)

*(a lot of spoilers I guess)*



Spoiler: I spoil eliminations and results so I'll tag it. it's pretty long anyway



Long ass elimination match in the style of those New Japan ones that's made up of a bunch of 1 v. 1 matches. You can get eliminated by ring-out which is cool, added some more risk to the high risk (...) stuff. The first moment of the match is Wolf hitting AZM with a running knee and then getting immediately flash pinned. Might sound dumb, but most joshi matches I've seen start with one wrestler running full speed at another and delivering something, and that shit can get tiring after a while, so it was cool to see someone actually punished for it. You got ahead of yourself, be more careful next time. AZM gets punished for her own mistake of celebrating too much when Oedo Tai get a chance to gang up on her a bit and humiliate her by having Natsu spit water on her face. Slowly, I might add. I've seen this more than once on pornhub. And will you look at that! Natsu gets punished for not taking this seriously enough! When will any of you learn! Pretty quickly I guess because she's stops the goofing around and her and AZM have an actual exchange. It was solid.

Shirai comes in and the first thing she does is run full force and throw a forearm to Natsu, making me look like a bit of a jackass by saying it was cool someone got punished for that kind of thing earlier. It was a great forearm though and AZM/Natsu had a forearm battle so Natsu was softened up to take it. Natsu has a weird comedy spot where she counts how many people are on each team and says she'll lay down to make it more fair. Shirai somehow falls for this and her pin gets reversed into another. Shirai/Kagetsu was your usual "wrestling" wrestling, it was pretty good, if a little choreographed at times. Shirai has a hell of a hurricanrana and bridging German suplex, and she's got the type of flexibility where she'll take a floppy-bodied tumble so it looks more reckless and dangerous than it actually (hopefully?) is. Her body language on showing desperation is great, too. The kanji for Shirai basically says "purple thunder" which is fucking awesome. I like her already. Kagetsu did a couple things well but she didn't really stand out to me in any way. Her kanji says "flower moon." Not as cool. 

Viper is next in, she's chunky which if anyone knows me, they know I like because it automatically brings some unique flavour to a match. That goes tenfold for an elimination match with 9 smaller people. She competed in the Mae Young Classic (none of which I've watched) as Piper Niven, which I'm writing for myself to remember later. Viper did some neat wrestling tricks before tossing Kagetsu around with a suplex and trying to smoosh her, which was cool to throw her off and nearly get a surprise pinfall. Their bit overall was really fun, it had interference and a bunch of teased ring-outs and bigness v. smallness and some decent nearfalls. Wound up going the ten minute time limit and unless they bullshit on it, it felt much shorter (and I mean that in a complimentary way). Still not terribly into Kagetsu after all of it but she uses mist. That's neat.

Kimura/HZK is really the first time two fresh people really get to go at it because of the quick elimination early on in the match. Their forearm exchange was really good because there was no time between the forearms and they were just laying into each other like behemoths. Small behemoths but behemoths. Kimura held her throat after it which I liked a lot. She gave HZK a hell of a BOOT to deal with. HZK doesn't get much until Kimura goes to the top rope and she drops her with a codebreaker-like thing which looked really rough. HZK does a suicide elimination with a sunset flip powerbomb directly to the floor which is pretty insane especially considering she was standing on the top rope herself when going for it. I'm a huge fan of suicide eliminations in these types of matches; if one wrestler has too many close calls and doesn't like their chances, then they're at least taking their opponent to Hell with them. Kimura and HZK were in the ring for a total of 7 minutes and 16 seconds and I thought they did a great job of going from the only two fresh people in the match to being dead tired in that short amount of time. And now she's given Watanabe less to deal with because she risked herself to take Kimura out. 

Nakano/Watanabe is the final fall and once again two fresh wrestlers do a really good job of becoming quickly spent on energy. I didn't realise until the camera focused on her but Nakano looks like a dolled up 14 year old. She's got a little fluffy skirt to boot. Her an Watanabe start their fall with a kick-based face off. It's not exactly a Han/Tamura stand-off but it was a good feeling out process before they actually lay into each other. They have a terrible forearm trade-off that evolves into a fine and more fast-paced one. Watanabe is fucking FIRE on kicks. Nakano might've woken up with a few bruises that next day. Nakano's kicks aren't as heavy but delivers a bunch in a row to Watanabe's head and it clearly left Watannabe reeling. The finish came not long after and maybe too suddenly but I buy that both were already exhausted and Watanabe wanted to do what she could to avoid taking any more shots that may bring her closer to concussion territory. She was holding her head after the match was over. THAT is what I like to come of a kick to the head. It's a boot flying into your cranium. It not only hurts like hell but you're going to lose some focus and maybe become dazed. 

I honestly don't think this match was ever really *great*, but 40 straight minutes of mostly good-to-very-good with the low points being "fine" completely works for me to add it. I thought they did a great job of making this feel like two teams going full bore on each other and having the falls connect to one another, and the variety (with one time limit expiration, one suicide elimination, one flash victory, etc) adds a great deal. The final match-up (Watanabe/Nakano) was in some ways the least interesting part of the match and yet I still have very positive things to say about it. I've never seen any of these women before and even writing this final paragraph I remember most of them specifically, and found that most of them were highlighted in different ways. I give bonus points for ten separate unknowns (unknown to me anyway) becoming people I now recognise, some based on only a half dozen or so minutes in the ring. It's something I'd happily watch again and I don't say that too quickly for matches of this length. It's definitely pushed me to check out a few bouts from Stardom's New Year shows.





Spoiler: 2018 yes list



Joe Doering v. Zeus (All Japan 1/2/18)
Kenny Omega v. Chris Jericho (New Japan 1/4/18)
Timothy Thatcher/WALTER v. Tracey Williams/Dominic Garrini (Evolve 1/13/18)
Zack Sabre Jr. v. Darby Allin (Evolve 1/13/18)
Takuya Nomura v. Fuminori Abe (Big Japan 1/17/18)
Queen's Quest v. Oedo Tai (Stardom 1/21/18)


----------



## Dr. Middy

*YES to Tyler Bate vs Roderick Strong - WWE NXT 1/31/17*

Unsurprisingly given the combined talents of these two, this was excellent. Bate being as technically sound as he is, and being such a likable babyface already, is nothing short of amazing. He and Roddy gelled really well here, and both of them just went at a great clip, full of some cool counters, strikes, and backbreakers galore! Was a ton of fun, and Strong/Dunne sounds pretty damn good.

******


----------



## MC

Yeah1993 said:


> *YES* to Queen's Quest v. Oedo Tai from Stardom 7th Anniversary 1/21/18
> 
> Hana Kimura/Sumire Natsu/Tam Nakano/Kris Wolf/Kagetsu v. Io Shirai/HZK/Viper/AZM/Momo Watanabe
> 
> (I'm writing all their names down since I've never seen any of them before and I wanna have note of them)
> 
> *(a lot of spoilers I guess)*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I spoil eliminations and results so I'll tag it. it's pretty long anyway
> 
> 
> 
> Long ass elimination match in the style of those New Japan ones that's made up of a bunch of 1 v. 1 matches. You can get eliminated by ring-out which is cool, added some more risk to the high risk (...) stuff. The first moment of the match is Wolf hitting AZM with a running knee and then getting immediately flash pinned. Might sound dumb, but most joshi matches I've seen start with one wrestler running full speed at another and delivering something, and that shit can get tiring after a while, so it was cool to see someone actually punished for it. You got ahead of yourself, be more careful next time. AZM gets punished for her own mistake of celebrating too much when Oedo Tai get a chance to gang up on her a bit and humiliate her by having Natsu spit water on her face. Slowly, I might add. I've seen this more than once on pornhub. And will you look at that! Natsu gets punished for not taking this seriously enough! When will any of you learn! Pretty quickly I guess because she's stops the goofing around and her and AZM have an actual exchange. It was solid.
> 
> Shirai comes in and the first thing she does is run full force and throw a forearm to Natsu, making me look like a bit of a jackass by saying it was cool someone got punished for that kind of thing earlier. It was a great forearm though and AZM/Natsu had a forearm battle so Natsu was softened up to take it. Natsu has a weird comedy spot where she counts how many people are on each team and says she'll lay down to make it more fair. Shirai somehow falls for this and her pin gets reversed into another. Shirai/Kagetsu was your usual "wrestling" wrestling, it was pretty good, if a little choreographed at times. Shirai has a hell of a hurricanrana and bridging German suplex, and she's got the type of flexibility where she'll take a floppy-bodied tumble so it looks more reckless and dangerous than it actually (hopefully?) is. Her body language on showing desperation is great, too. The kanji for Shirai basically says "purple thunder" which is fucking awesome. I like her already. Kagetsu did a couple things well but she didn't really stand out to me in any way. Her kanji says "flower moon." Not as cool.
> 
> Viper is next in, she's chunky which if anyone knows me, they know I like because it automatically brings some unique flavour to a match. That goes tenfold for an elimination match with 9 smaller people. She competed in the Mae Young Classic (none of which I've watched) as Piper Niven, which I'm writing for myself to remember later. Viper did some neat wrestling tricks before tossing Kagetsu around with a suplex and trying to smoosh her, which was cool to throw her off and nearly get a surprise pinfall. Their bit overall was really fun, it had interference and a bunch of teased ring-outs and bigness v. smallness and some decent nearfalls. Wound up going the ten minute time limit and unless they bullshit on it, it felt much shorter (and I mean that in a complimentary way). Still not terribly into Kagetsu after all of it but she uses mist. That's neat.
> 
> Kimura/HZK is really the first time two fresh people really get to go at it because of the quick elimination early on in the match. Their forearm exchange was really good because there was no time between the forearms and they were just laying into each other like behemoths. Small behemoths but behemoths. Kimura held her throat after it which I liked a lot. She gave HZK a hell of a BOOT to deal with. HZK doesn't get much until Kimura goes to the top rope and she drops her with a codebreaker-like thing which looked really rough. HZK does a suicide elimination with a sunset flip powerbomb directly to the floor which is pretty insane especially considering she was standing on the top rope herself when going for it. I'm a huge fan of suicide eliminations in these types of matches; if one wrestler has too many close calls and doesn't like their chances, then they're at least taking their opponent to Hell with them. Kimura and HZK were in the ring for a total of 7 minutes and 16 seconds and I thought they did a great job of going from the only two fresh people in the match to being dead tired in that short amount of time. And now she's given Watanabe less to deal with because she risked herself to take Kimura out.
> 
> Nakano/Watanabe is the final fall and once again two fresh wrestlers do a really good job of becoming quickly spent on energy. I didn't realise until the camera focused on her but Nakano looks like a dolled up 14 year old. She's got a little fluffy skirt to boot. Her an Watanabe start their fall with a kick-based face off. It's not exactly a Han/Tamura stand-off but it was a good feeling out process before they actually lay into each other. They have a terrible forearm trade-off that evolves into a fine and more fast-paced one. Watanabe is fucking FIRE on kicks. Nakano might've woken up with a few bruises that next day. Nakano's kicks aren't as heavy but delivers a bunch in a row to Watanabe's head and it clearly left Watannabe reeling. The finish came not long after and maybe too suddenly but I buy that both were already exhausted and Watanabe wanted to do what she could to avoid taking any more shots that may bring her closer to concussion territory. She was holding her head after the match was over. THAT is what I like to come of a kick to the head. It's a boot flying into your cranium. It not only hurts like hell but you're going to lose some focus and maybe become dazed.
> 
> I honestly don't think this match was ever really *great*, but 40 straight minutes of mostly good-to-very-good with the low points being "fine" completely works for me to add it. I thought they did a great job of making this feel like two teams going full bore on each other and having the falls connect to one another, and the variety (with one time limit expiration, one suicide elimination, one flash victory, etc) adds a great deal. The final match-up (Watanabe/Nakano) was in some ways the least interesting part of the match and yet I still have very positive things to say about it. I've never seen any of these women before and even writing this final paragraph I remember most of them specifically, and found that most of them were highlighted in different ways. I give bonus points for ten separate unknowns (unknown to me anyway) becoming people I now recognise, some based on only a half dozen or so minutes in the ring. It's something I'd happily watch again and I don't say that too quickly for matches of this length. It's definitely pushed me to check out a few bouts from Stardom's New Year shows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 2018 yes list
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Doering v. Zeus (All Japan 1/2/18)
> Kenny Omega v. Chris Jericho (New Japan 1/4/18)
> Timothy Thatcher/WALTER v. Tracey Williams/Dominic Garrini (Evolve 1/13/18)
> Zack Sabre Jr. v. Darby Allin (Evolve 1/13/18)
> Takuya Nomura v. Fuminori Abe (Big Japan 1/17/18)
> Queen's Quest v. Oedo Tai (Stardom 1/21/18)



Glad you enjoyed it. I think the Viper vs Kagetsu part was very interesting because Viper was apart of Odeo Tai but turned on them so there is an extra sense of hatred between the two. And, if you don't like Kagetsu, I would recommend her match against Hana Kimura from the 5 Star GP, in a Odeo Tai vs Odeo Tai match. And, Tam Nakano just come back from injury so it may explain why her offence is lacking somewhat.


----------



## Yeah1993

MC 16 said:


> Glad you enjoyed it. I think the Viper vs Kagetsu part was very interesting because Viper was apart of Odeo Tai but turned on them so there is an extra sense of hatred between the two. And, if you don't like Kagetsu, I would recommend her match against Hana Kimura from the 5 Star GP, in a Odeo Tai vs Odeo Tai match. And, Tam Nakano just come back from injury so it may explain why her offence is lacking somewhat.


I didn't know that about Viper, I think that does add something to her fall being a time limit draw. Who wants to lose to the people you turned your back on? Who wants to lose to the person who turned their back on you? That's kinda awesome. I wouldn't really say I didn't like Kagetsu (I probably did give off that impression, though); I just didn't come out of it interested in her. I mean I guess it's true I didn't like her, but I didn't *dislike* her either. But yeah it was one match so I'll keep an open mind in the future. If she and Viper have a singles match coming off of this I'll watch it (as long as I can easily get a hold of it lmao). Nakano coming back from injury is something I wish I knew before I watched the match. It makes the ending coming quicker than expected more sensible for me. This is all nice to know, thanks friendo. :cozy

I'll keep the Kimura/Kagetsu match in mind if I ever watch prior Stardom (which I hope I do one day). I'm doing decent on keeping up with 2018 atm want to keep that streak running as far as current stuff goes. :goku


----------



## tranquilo187

New to the forum. Going to try and keep up with everthing this year. Been some great stuff already
Heres my top 10 for January..

☆☆☆☆1/2

1. Omega vs Jericho - WrestleKingdom 12
2. Gargano vs Almas - NXT Takeover Philadelphia 

☆☆☆☆1/4

3. Tanahashi vs Suzuki - New Beginning in Saporro Day 1
4. Goto vs Suzuki - WrestleKingdom 12

☆☆☆☆

5. Scurll vs KUSHIDA vs Ospreay vs Takahashi - WrestleKingdom 12
6. Okada vs Naito - WrestleKingdom 12
7. Cole vs Black - NXT Takeover Philadelphia 
8. Young Bucks vs Ropongi 3k - New Beginning in Saporro Day 2
9. Suzuki & Sabre Jr vs Bate & Seven - RPW High Stakes
10. Ospreay vs Brookes - PROGRESS Chapter 61

Some honorable mentions...

Mens Rumble - WWE Royal Rumble 2018
Cody vs Ibushi - WrestleKingdom 12
Young Bucks vs Ropongi 3k - WrestleKigdom 12
White vs Omega - New Beginning in Saporro


----------



## IronCap

*YES *

*TJP vs. Tyler Bate 205 Live 01.30.18 - *****


----------



## Garmonbozia

*YES* to

Cody vs. Kota Ibushi (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 12)
Kenny Omega vs. Chris Jericho (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 12)
Kazuchika Okada vs. Tetsuya Naito (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 12)

Mike Bailey vs. Yukio Sakaguchi (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Yokohama)
Kazusada Higuchi vs. Shuji Ishikawa (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Shin-Kiba)


----------



## Concrete

I'm working on my big WDKW100 stuff so please at me with stuff that will be up my alley so I can get to it in March.

I want stiff kicks, good grappling and blood. Thanks.


----------



## Corey

NastyYaffa said:


> PROGRESS needs to upload their latest show already so we can talk about WALTER vs Thatcher :side:


Just been upped. Will be watching tonight. (Y)


----------



## NastyYaffa

Concrete said:


> I'm working on my big WDKW100 stuff so please at me with stuff that will be up my alley so I can get to it in March.
> 
> I want stiff kicks, good grappling and blood. Thanks.


Mike Bailey vs. Yukio Sakaguchi (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Yokohama) :agree:


----------



## Yeah1993

Concrete said:


> I'm working on my big WDKW100 stuff so please at me with stuff that will be up my alley so I can get to it in March.
> 
> I want stiff kicks, good grappling and blood. Thanks.


Takuya Nomura v. Fuminori Abe 1/17 if you haven't already seen it. Rutube for it. :cozy If you want blood you can try the LAX/oVe barbed wire massacre from TNA, they uploaded it on youtube. You get to see Callihan and Homicide have a mini fork battle.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

PROGRESS Chapter 62: Fear No More, Come To Dust
_Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Trent Seven vs. Chris Brookes in a Triple Threat Match-*****1/4*
Travis Banks vs. TK Cooper for the PROGRESS Championship-****3/4*
WALTER vs. Timothy Thatcher for the PROGRESS Atlas Championship-*****3/4*_


----------



## Corey

*PROGRESS Atlas Championship: *WALTER (c) vs. Timothy Thatcher _(PROGRESS Chapter 62) _***** 1/2 (YES!!!)

*:sodone :done

This is some gritty, violent, and disgustingly brutal shit right here. MUST SEE match. I'm fairly certain that everyone that regularly posts in this thread will love it. If not I'll be shocked.


----------



## Concrete

Of course Nastyaffa and Yeah1993 will be my heroes.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*WALTER vs. Timothy Thatcher - ***** - YES!*

OH MY FUCKING GOD. WALTER CHOPPED THATCHER IN THE FUCKING FACE. RED CHESTS. CHOPS. FUCKING LARIATS. ARM TARGETING. SELLING. This blew me away & then some - I LOVE both WALTER & Thatcher, especially Thatcher who has become one of my all-time favorites, but GODDAMN I WASN'T EXPECTING THEM TO PUT ON ONE OF THE GREATEST MATCHES OF ALL-TIME. LOVED the opening back & forth grappling - both men were looking for control, and eventually it was WALTER who got it. And oh boy, did he get it. He beat the absolute shit out of Dirty Tim - he chopped him all over the place & Thatcher sold that brilliantly - which was to be expected, because he is, after all, the best FIP in the game. Once they're on the outside (WALTER still chopping the life out of Thatcher's body), Thatcher manages to dodge one chop & WALTER hits his hand on the turnbuckle. Thatcher then targets that hurt arm like a SHARK - he immediately goes for the Fujiwara Armbar & stomps the shit out of the arm. WALTER sells it in fantastic fashion - I loved the moment after Thatcher had been controlling things for a while, WALTER goes for a desperate chop, but it doesn't do any damage because his arm had just been brutalized! He sold that beautifully. They go back to the ring and from then on it's just beautiful back & forth w/ Thatcher going after that arm at every turn & WALTER answering with his deadly strikes & nasty powerbombs. BEAUTIFUL STUFF. Ringkampf represents pro wrestling perfection!

I am not sure can this & Almas/Gargano be topped as my top-2 for the year. What an incredible first month for 2018 :sodone


----------



## ZEROVampire

YES to Timoty Thatcher vs WALTER at Progress 62. Awesome Fight *****+*


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

PROGRESS Chapter 62

Atlas Division Championship
*YES* Timothy Thatcher vs WALTER ****¾

This match was Violent, clever and fucking awesome. Ringkamp fucking rule, can't wait for 16 carat gold.


----------



## MC

*Progress Chapter 62*


*Yes To:* Timothy Thatcher vs Walter: *******


FIVE STARS BABY. Ringkampf vs Ringkampf was everything I expected it to be and way more. So much brutality, so much action, it was awesome. Those chops were brutal. Walter's selling of the hand was amazing. Thatcher got chopped in the face, that alone makes this match. Wrestling at it's finest. DIE MATTE IST HEILIG


:sodone :sodone

Updated top ten matches for January. 

1. Timothy Thatcher vs Walter ***** (Progress Chapter 62 28/01)
2. Tetsuya Naito vs Kazuchika Okada ****¾ (04/01 Wrestle Kingdom 12)
3. Hirooki Goto vs Minoru Suzuki ****¾ (04/01 Wrestle Kingdom 12)
4. Zack Sabre Jr vs Walter ****¾ (Evolve 99 14/01)
5. Odeo Tai vs Queen's Quest ****½ (Stardom 7th anniversary show) 
6. Minoru Suzuki vs Hiroshi Tanahashi ****½ (27/01 New Beginning in Sapporo Night One)
7. Rush vs Satoshi Kojima ****¼ (22/01 Fantastica Mania 2018 Night Eight) 
8. Andrade “Cien” Almas vs Johnny Gargano ****¼ (NXT TakeOver Philadelphia 27/01)
9. Chris Jericho vs Kenny Omega ****¼ (04/01 Wrestle Kingdom 12)
10. Jay White vs Kenny Omega ****¼ (28/01 New Beginning in Sapporo Night Two)


----------



## TJQ

ABSOLUTELY FUCKING YES FOREVER

WALTER (c) vs Timothy Thatcher @ PROGRESS Chapter 62 *****

"For anyone that doesn't know, our ATLAS division has been built on big lads beating the fuck out of each other. Our main event, is big lads beating the fuck out of each other for your entertainment".

Oh man, I knew going into this that it was going to be an absolute fucking war only based on the two involved, and there was not even a single ounce of disappointment for me. The opening portion of this match was Walter absolutely brutalizing Dirty Tim with chops, drawing blood and forcing him to try and retreat at all costs to look for an opening. Timmy's opportunity finally came when he ducked a chop, causing Walter's hand to hit the post, which gave him something to target going forward while severely decreasing Walter's damage output. He tried using his left hand to chop for a brief time but he wasn't able to drop Tim and take control like he was before which was causing Thatcher to start a comeback. So mixed in with his kicks he started throwing chops with his injured hand again, and even though he was hurting himself it was allowing him to take back control, INCLUDING A GOD DAMN PHENOMENAL CHOP TO THE FUCKING FOREHEAD. From there it was a matter of Timmy being able to take advantage of Walter hurting himself and survive long enough to lock in a submission to put him away, but in the end Walter's brute force ended up being too much for him to handle. This was absolutely fucking awesome, pro wrestling is fucking awesome. 

*Die Matte Ist Heilig*


----------



## MC

*All Japan Pro Wrestling YOKOHAMA TWILIGHT BLUES SPECIAL 2018 03/02*


*Yes To:* Violent Giants (Shuji Ishikawa & Suwama) vs Kento Miyahara & Yoshitatsu ******

*No: * Ryouji Sai & Naoya Nomura vs. Jun Akiyama & Yuji Nagata ****½*

Joe Doering vs KAI ****¼*


----------



## Dr. Middy

Yall getting me real excited to watch Thatcher/Walter later. I'm a big fan of two big dudes beating the holy shit out of one another, and its sounding like one of those!

Anyway, finally finished watching most of the second New Beginning Show...

*NO to BULLET CLUB (Cody, Hangman Page & Marty Scurll) vs. David Finlay, Kota Ibushi & KUSHIDA) - NJPW: The New Beginning in Sapporo Day 2* - ****1/2*

*NO but Recommended - CHAOS (Gedo, Hirooki Goto, Kazuchika Okada, Will Ospreay & YOSHI-HASHI) vs. Los Ingobernables de Japon (BUSHI, EVIL, Hiromu Takahashi, SANADA & Tetsuya Naito) - NJPW: The New Beginning in Sapporo Day 2*

Just a really fun and wild tag match that per usual helps to build up a bunch of future matches. 
*
***3/4*

*YES to Roppongi 3K (SHO & YOH) vs The Young Bucks - NJPW: The New Beginning in Sapporo Day 2*

Another excellent tag match between these two, where everybody looked fantastic. The real star for me was Matt Jackson, who I thought was tremendous in selling his back through more than half the entire match. He was nearly unable to perform normal Bucks moves, and even had to abandon a sharpshooter on YOH because his back gave out. The match otherwise had plenty of great spots, near falls, and this was really fun, if a little soon for a title change. Still, really liked this!

*****1/4*
*
NO but Recommended - Kenny Omega vs Jay White - NJPW: The New Beginning in Sapporo Day 2*

As a whole, this was a pretty fun match, especially once White started to take a good beating, but then made a comeback, and turned this into a close affair. The technical work was strong, Omega looked like he was taking it easy with how easy he was throwing around and dominating Jay, while Jay looked pretty good in the second half of this match.

However, the first like 10 minutes wasn’t necessary and barely had any impact on the match. This was a good 20 minute match that was stretched much too long. The surprise win was odd, because White arguably was dominated far more than he was in control, and he looked less like he belonged with Omega than when he first came back to face Tanahashi. In a way, it felt almost like an out of nowhere fluke, and I don’t think the fans buy White as being at the level he is positioned at. It makes me wonder if he shouldn’t have come back so high profile to start, given he’s faced half of New Japan’s big four already.

So, very good match, hindered by length, and to me some odd booking. The ending segment was top notch however.

****3/4*


----------



## Gmil2

*- Johnny Gargano vs. The Velveteen Dream NXT 01/24/18 - ****(YES!).*



*No But Recommend: Tyler Bate vs. Roderick Strong NXT 01/31/18 - ***3/4*


----------



## TJQ

YES Roderick Strong vs Tyler Bate @ NXTV 1/31 ****

Well god damn, they tore the place down. Lots of fire here, Roddy was great as you would expect targeting Tyler's back, with Tyler with big bursts of fun offense that almost got him the win on a number of occasions. Really loved Tyler setting up the Tyler Driver but almost immediately dropping Roddy because his back was too damaged to lift him all the way, very nice touch.


----------



## Yeah1993

YES to these from TakeOver Philly


The Undisputed Era v. The Authors of Pain
This was *really* good. AOP don’t really individualize themselves for me too much but I am very fine with two good wrestlers in a tag team being this similar. Is Kyle O’Reilly like, really really good, now? I watched one or two of his matches even a year ago and didn’t bother finishing them, but he did a lot of stand-out things in this. I loved when he got up to the apron and had just taken so much punishment that he flopped onto the floor. He was really good keeping his distance and using kicks to force AOP into a Tom & Jerry situation. Fish is one of those indy guys I’ve accidentally managed to avoid all these years, I liked him too. Awesome, awesome spot where he wanted to get one of AOP out of the ring, so he just runs at him in a spear-position and they both take a fall through the ropes. Both O’Reilly and Fish using a ton of kicks to focus on AOP’s legs while also switching their offense up to use more big-damage moves was done really well. Fuck me, I wasn’t even gonna watch this but I’m very glad I did. Guess I’ll watch Adam Cole’s match from the show too. Goddammit.

(Black/Cole was _all right_)

Andrade "Cien" Almas v. Johnny Gargano
Not really as high on this as most but considering this has gotten more perfect scores thrown at it than The Godfather, that doesn’t stop me from thinking it was fantastic. I’m trying to think of what to type right now and it’d basically be wasted effort since chances are I have nothing to say you haven’t heard already. It’s basically everything everyone says it is.



Spoiler: 2018 YES LIST



Joe Doering v. Zeus (All Japan 1/2/18)
Kenny Omega v. Chris Jericho (New Japan 1/4/18)
Timothy Thatcher/WALTER v. Tracey Williams/Dominic Garrini (Evolve 1/13/18)
Zack Sabre Jr. v. Darby Allin (Evolve 1/13/18)
Takuya Nomura v. Fuminori Abe (Big Japan 1/17/18)
Queen’s Quest v. Oedo Tai (Stardom 1/21/18)
The Undisputed Era v. The Authors of Pain (WWE 1/27/18)
Andrade "Cien" Almas v. Johnny Gargano (WWE 1/27/18)


----------



## ShadowSucks92

Yes to Timothy Thatcher vs WALTER from Progress Chapter 62 - ****1/2- This was for me, the best Progress match in a long time and probably the best Atlas Championship match ever.


----------



## hgr423

ShadowSucks92 said:


> Yes to Timothy Thatcher vs WALTER from Progress Chapter 62 - ****1/2- This was for me, the best Progress match in a long time and probably the best Atlas Championship match ever.


What exactly is an Atlas match and what other Atlas matches are stand outs?

Thank you


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

hgr423 said:


> What exactly is an Atlas match and what other Atlas matches are stand outs?
> 
> Thank you


Jim Smallman was sick of being asked if he was going to add a Cruiserweight division to PROGRESS, claiming it doesn't make sense to have a Cruiserweight division when 75% of the wrestlers he books are cruiserweights. So they came up with the Atlas Division which is Heavyweights only. 

The WALTER vs Thatcher match and WALTER vs Thatcher vs Riddle triple threat are the stand out matches. But Matt Riddle held the title for a good while and he's always worth watching.


----------



## Corey

hgr423 said:


> What exactly is an Atlas match and what other Atlas matches are stand outs?
> 
> Thank you


The Atlas Championship was created by PROGRESS as their form of "big lads wrestling" aka the only way you're gonna get a shot if you hit hard or you're a big dude. The title has only been around for less than 2 years.

I'd recommend watching any version of Matt Riddle vs. WALTER that you can find because they're all really fuckin good. Also Matt Riddle vs. Mike Bird and Riddle vs. David Starr in CZW.


----------



## ShadowSucks92

hgr423 said:


> What exactly is an Atlas match and what other Atlas matches are stand outs?
> 
> Thank you


Its basically the opposite of the Cruiserweight Title because with the Atlas Championship you need to be over 205lbs to challenge for it. The best matches are definitely this one and the matches between Riddle & WALTER. There may have been other title matches that happened outside of Progress that may be worth checking out but I haven't seen them yet.


----------



## Dr. Middy

*YES to Chris Brookes vs. Trent Seven vs. Zack Sabre Jr. - PROGRESS Chapter 62: Fear No More, Come To Dust*

And who says comedy matches can’t be both hilarious and real good. Trent Seven is one of the better comedy match wrstlers I’ve seen who can have such a riot of a match, and actually wrestle great during it too. This was equal parts hilarious and great wrestling, and was wholly enjoyable. Too bad Seven never used the ball sweat hand of death.

******

*YES to Travis Banks vs TK Cooper - PROGRESS Chapter 62: Fear No More, Come To Dust*

This was also really great, better than I expected since Cooper looked kinda green initially. I really liked the running storyline throughout the match with Cooper being afraid to go to the ropes after his past injury, and then later he went BIG with the top rope Spanish fly. That was nice. Also really starting to like Banks more and more, as he’s a great little sparkplug with some great stiff moves. They gelled well, and got better as the match went on. I love that the whole “samoans have tough heads” thing continues in other promotions as well. Great match, interesting post-match too. 

******

*YES to WALTER vs Timothy Thatcher - PROGRESS Chapter 62: Fear No More, Come To Dust*

_“Our main event is two big lads beating the fuck out of each other for your entertainment!”_

Well he’s not wrong!

Thatcher and WALTER put on a masterclass of brutality, and they needed no weapons to do it. Just unbelievably stiff chops, forearms, short armed clotheslines, head stomps, and the kitchen sink, and you can just look at the mangled bloody chest of Thatcher to see the evidence of how vicious and violent a brawl this was. I loved the story here too, with Thatcher knowing that he had to take out the arm of Walter, and he tried throughout to do it, but in the end just didn’t have enough. He also ate a fucking chop to the face for his troubles. 

I’ve only seen one match for it, but the Altas Championship is my favorite championship right now!

More Please!

*****3/4*


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*WALTER © v. Timothy Thatcher, Progress CH. 62* - ***** 1/2*

2nd best match this year. Thanks @TJQ


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

NJPW Road to The New Beginning in Osaka Night 1:
_David Finlay vs. Jay White-****3/4*
CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada, Hirooki Goto, Will Ospreay, YOSHI-HASHI, & Gedo) vs. Los Ingobernbales de Japon (Tetsuya Naito, EVIL, SANADA, Hiromu Takahashi, & BUSHI) in a 10-Man Elimination Tag Team Match-*****1/4*
_








AJPW Yokohama Twilight Blues Special:
_Jun Akiyama & Yuji Nagata vs. Naoya Nomura & Ryouji Sai for the vacant All Asia Tag Team Championship-*****1/4*
Violent Giants (Shuji Ishikawa & Suwama) vs. Yoshiken (Kento Miyahara & Yoshitatsu) for the AJPW World Tag Team Championship-*****1/4*_


----------



## Alright_Mate

*YES to Walter vs Timothy Thatcher(Progress Chapter 62) - ****3/4*
My chest hurts. Can you even class this as a Wrestling match, this was more like a full on fight. One of the stiffest matches I've ever watched, two big guys beating the shit out of each other, what's not to love. The first 10 mins or so were brutal with Walter chopping the shit out of Thatcher, things went up a notch when Thatcher ducked the attempted chop and Walter smashed his hand on the ring post, it was from that point where the match became really good. The brutality remained but both showed excellent psychology, really good selling from both. Not quite the five star treatment from me but in terms of matches outside of WWE/NJPW, this is definitely the best match so far this year.


----------



## Corey

*IWGP Tag Team Championship: *EVIL & SANADA (c) vs. Kazuchika Okada & Hirooki Goto _(NJPW Road to New Beginning 2/6) _***** (YES!)

*Awesome tag match! All 4 guys felt like they were equals and Korakuen was ROCKING for it. SANADA was possibly the most over one in the entire match, it was crazy. They did a great job of portraying the heat between EVIL & Goto because they were always going after each other and the finishing stretch is a blast. Good stuff! Looking forward to Osaka even more now.


----------



## MC

*NJPW Road to New Beginning*


*Yes To:* CHAOS (Gedo, Hirooki Goto, Kazuchika Okada, Will Ospreay & YOSHI-HASHI) vs. Los Ingobernables de Japon (BUSHI, EVIL, Hiromu Takahashi, SANADA & Tetsuya Naito)* ***** NJPW Road to New Beginning 5th of Febuary

*Yes To: * EVIL & SANADA (c) vs. Kazuchika Okada & Hirooki Goto: ***** *NJPW Road to New Beginning 6th of February


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

NJPW Road to The New Beginning in Osaka Night 2:
_Los Ingobernables de Japon (EVIL & SANADA) vs. CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada & Hirooki Goto) for the IWGP Tag Team Championship-*****1/4*_


----------



## MC

*Smackdown 6th of February*


*No but recommend:* Sami Zayn vs Kevin Owens ****¾* 

-Really good match. it's the best match KO has done since his match with Sami Zayn at Battleground. The finish let it down but other then that good match.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Roderick Strong v. Hideo Itami* - **** 1/2 (No / Recommended)*

I liked the match, never really hit that gear I expected it too but it was still put together well and a nice surprise in Roddy winning.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Hideo Itami vs Roderick Strong on 205 Live (2/6/18).

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10


----------



## Corey

205 Live fucking killed it tonight! I loved both matches and can see both possibly getting nominated in here. I'm actually happy with how much time they gave both matches to let them develop instead of 'oh let's do flippy shit for 7 minutes'. If this trend continues, I'll definitely start caring.

Lince Dorado vs. Kalisto - *** 1/2
Roderick Strong vs. Hideo Itami - *** 3/4 (I really wanna YES this but the crowd was just so fucking quiet and it pissed me off. Great match!)


----------



## NastyYaffa

Roddy/Hideo was good, but the pacing & length hurt it a bit. The dead crowd certainly didn't help either. No way near as good as their NXT TV match from last year or their ROH classic from 2006. *****


----------



## MC

Roderick Strong vs Hideo Itami was great. Shite crowd though. ***1/2 


Better then anything I'm seen on Raw this year.


----------



## Paul_Smackage

*No But Very Recommended :*

Kevin Owens vs. Sami Zayn ***3/4

Roderick Strong vs. Hideo Itami ***3/4


----------



## [email protected]

*Hideo Itami vs. Roderick Strong 205 Live - ***** *YES*

I know the crowd was dead but fuck it i really loved this match. Roddy is a workhorse and i just love see him build a match. 
I believe he is top 5 in ring workers in WWE right now.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Sanity vs Undisputed Era 6-Man Tornado Tag match on NXT (2/7/18).

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*The Undisputed Era v. Sanity, NXT TV 02/07/18* - ***** (YES)*

All out brawl, great sh*t.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*YES! to: Masaaki Mochizuki (c) vs. Kzy (Open The Dream Gate Championship) (Dragon Gate: Kotoka Road To Final 2018) 
**** 3/4
Pro-Wrestling is not hard to book, folks. Sometimes, all you need is a simple story to produce magic. For 21 minutes, this match was fucking magic. A hot Korakuen Hall, pure & utter fire from the champion & challenger, an amazing finishing stretch & a great, but simple story being told: Kzy doing everything within his power to claim his first Dream Gate championship in the biggest match of his career against the top dog in Dragon Gate, Mochi withstanding everything the young challenger was able to throw at him & coming close multiple times in the match to losing the title & a finish that wrapped up a 3 month build perfectly. 

This was a star making performance by Kzy & this match was just another example of why I believe that Mochizuki, even at 48 years old, is one of the best wrestlers in the whole world. A must watch match & a definite MOTYC.*


----------



## Laughable Chimp

What does giving yes to a match actually mean btw?


----------



## Zatiel

Laughable Chimp said:


> What does giving yes to a match actually mean btw?


Yes votes are aggregated, so every contender has a score letting people know what matches were the most popular.


----------



## fabi1982

The Undisputed Era v. Sanity - NXT title match on NXT TV - ****

Great chemistry and great work from both teams!!


----------



## MC

Laughable Chimp said:


> What does giving yes to a match actually mean btw?


Nasty Yaffa counts up the Yes each month and based on the amount of Yes votes the match gets will determine where it ends up at the end of the year.


----------



## Dr. Middy

*YES to Will Osperay vs Mark Andrews - RPW High Stakes 2018*

If you like extremely fast paced matches under 10 minutes with tons of counters and flips in an indyriffic style, this is the match for you! Still real fun and these two have some great chemistry, heck of a match for its length.

******

*YES to Moustache Mountain (Tyler Bate and Trent Seven) vs Suzuki Gun (Minoru Suzuki and Zack Sabre Jr) - RPW High Stakes 2018*

Suzuki-gun as a team between just Sabre Jr. and Suzuki himself is fantastic. Just two vicious joint manipulators who set out to not just win, but hurt their opponents, and it would be great if New Japan did something with just the two of them. 

This was a grand, well-paced match, full of great brawling and spots, with Suzuki and Sabre Jr. working brilliantly as heels here as they owned Bate and Seven for a good part of the match. Suzuki himself was probably the most over guy, and he didn’t even need to do that much. It’s cool to see him at near 50 years in age winning a title in a different promotion like this too.

******


----------



## NastyYaffa

*B-Boy vs. Daniel Makabe - 3-2-1 BATTLE! Battle Rumble - **** - YES!*

Very good back & forth to start things off - both guys establish their styles from early on. Eventually Makabe hits B-Boy w/ a very nice looking corner dropkick, which hurt B-Boy's hand, which resulted in Makabe attacking that hand & arm in vicious fashion for rest of the match. He busts out some terrific armbars + stretches & stomps the crap out of it. B-Boy sells it wonderfully. Great match.


----------



## SHIRLEY

*YES* to Jon Gresham vs. Mike Quackenbush (Powerbomb.tv Title) from Beyond Wrestling 'Spirit of '76'. 5*

Whole show highly recommended!


----------



## Dr. Middy

*YES to Los Ingobernables de Japon (BUSHI, EVIL, Hiromu Takahashi, SANADA & Tetsuya Naito) defeat CHAOS (Gedo, Hirooki Goto, Kazuchika Okada, Will Ospreay & YOSHI-HASHI) - NJPW: The Road To The New Beginning – Tag 6*

This was fantastic and fun, done well to build for all of the one on one singles matches between all the CHAOS and LIJ guys. It was clear that YOSHI-HASHI was getting a lot of attention here to help with the Natio feud, considering very few seem to be buying this as a legitimate feud, while Osperay/Takahashi proved why they might be the match everybody wants to see as they stole the show in this match. I can’t wait for their match. 

******

*NO but Recommended - Los Ingobernables de Japon (EVIL & SANADA) vs CHAOS (Hirooki Goto & Kazuchika Okada) - NJPW: The Road To The New Beginning – Tag 7*

This was a slower match than the night prior with the five on five, but the match built up well as it went, and by the last 5 minutes or so, this turned into a hell of a match. Everybody looked great, and especially loved when SANADA used Okada’s own rainmaker, which knocked Okada out of the last few minutes of the match. Pretty fun! 

****3/4*


----------



## Taroostyles

Lethal/Gresham-ROH Honor Reigns Supreme-****

Great back and forth matchup. Gresham really stood out and looked like he could hang with the bigger Lethal. 

The 2nd half is particularly great with a couple of top notch sequences that were very unique. By far the best thing on the show.


----------



## MC

*New Beginning in Osaka 10/02*

*Yes To*: *Kazuchika Okada vs Sanada:** ****¾*

- Unbelievable that people initially weren't excited for this match, for me it looked like a a guaranteed MOTYC and it delivered. I loved this match. It was such a joy to watch. Sanada's work on Okada's neck throughout the match was very good. Some spots like the piledriver on the ramp looked devastating. Okada sold it well, flinching a few times and subtly grabbing his neck a few times. Love that stuff. The crowd was hot for the match. The crowd was split 60/40 in favorite of Okada but Okada being as great as always gave the heat to Sanada who ran with it and gave an amazing performance. I always thought Sanada was a great wrestler and this match just confirms it. Okada adding another match to an already fantastic resume, showing again that he is on another level. Fantastic Match. 

*Yes To: **Will Ospreay vs Hiromu Takahashi *******

- Great match between these two.


----------



## ShadowSucks92

Yes to Will O'Spreay vs Hiromu Takahashi - ****1/2 - New Beginning in Osaka

Yes to Sanada vs Okada - ****1/4 - New Beginning in Osaka


----------



## Mordecay

New Beggining in Osaka

Yes to Hiromu Takahashi vs Will Ospreay ****1/2
Yes to Kazuchika Okada vs SANADA ****1/4

A little late, but:

NXT Takeover Philadelphia

YES to Johnny Gargano vs Andrade Cien Almas ****3/4
YES to Adam Cole vs Aleister Black ****1/4


----------



## Zatiel

1.	Kazuchika Okada Vs. SANADA (February 10) – NJPW: New Beginning in Osaka
2.	Kenny Omega Vs. Chris Jericho (January 4) – No Disqualification Match from NJPW: Wrestle Kingdom 12
& Kazuchika Okada Vs. Tetsuya Naito (January 4) – NJPW: Wrestle Kingdom 12
& Andrade Cien Almas Vs. Johnny Gargano (January 27) – NXT: Takeover Philadelphia
3.	Timothy Thatcher Vs. WALTER (January 28) – PROGRESS: Chapter 62 
4.	KUSHIDA Vs. Hiromu Takahashi Vs. Will Ospreay Vs. Marty Scurll (January 4) – NJPW: Wrestle Kingdom 12
5.	Kenny Omega Vs. Jay White (January 28) - NJPW: New Beginning in Sapporo 
6.	Hirooki Gotoh Vs. Minoru Suzuki (January 4) – Hair Vs. Hair Death Match from NJPW: Wrestle Kingdom 12
7.	Matt & Nick Jackson Vs. Sho & Yo (January 4) – NJPW: Wrestle Kingdom 12
8.	Roderick Strong Vs. Hideo Itami (February 6) – WWE: 205 Live
9.	Hiroshi Tanahashi Vs. Jay White (January 4) – NJPW: Wrestle Kingdom 12
10.	Roderick Strong Vs. Tyler Bate (January 31) – NXT TV


Currently I have a three-way tie for second. Jericho/Omega and Okada/Naito are too difficult to separate for me. I marked for the ending of Okada/Naito like nothing else since Okada/Ishii and the match is rock solid, but Jericho/Omega had more highs along the way to their finish. The x-factor is Almas/Gargano, which is so fluid and fun, and I have to rewatch it to see if I should rank it higher.

YES to Okada Vs. Sanada. I'll need to re-watch it too, but this thing was masterful. Another great match where Okada elevated a guy while defeating him, not on the level of the Shibata or Omega matches last year, but not too far below. I loved them testing each other’s physicality, and Sanada going further than usual, like hitting two dives in a row. When they started mixing up signature spots, it got as good as wrestling has been this year.

YES - I also got to check out Thatcher Vs. WALTER from Progress 62, and it’s so much of what I enjoy in wrestling right now. Lots of resisting lift attempts, limb manipulation, and breaking things up with strikes that matter. They beat the crap out of each other and Thatcher sold his ass off. They’ve been such a remorseless tag team that it was a pleasure to see them bring the same attitude to a match against each other. I never expected to like this more than the matches with Riddle.

NO - Ospreay Vs. Takahashi. Great opening minutes and then it slowed down to death. They lost me and the crowd. Ospreay is incredible at flying and fast paced wrestling, but doesn't have music between the notes. This felt like the wrong time for Takahashi to challenge, too, since he doesn't have much signature offense. Three of his biggest spots were all reversals to Ospreay's offense. Sure, the Destroyer spot was awesome. But I kept losing interest. That shouldn't be possible in a Takahashi match.


----------



## MC

*ROH Honor Reigns Supreme 2018*

*Yes To: Jay Lethal vs Jonathan Gresham: ****1/4 *


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

WWE 205 Live 2/6/18:
_Roderick Strong vs. Hideo Itami in a First Round Match in the WWE Cruiserweight Championship tournament-****3/4*_









ROH Honor Reigns Supreme:
_Jay Lethal vs. Jonathan Gresham-*****1/4*_
_Bullet Club (Cody, Marty Scurll, & Hangman Page) vs. The Kingdom (Matt Taven, Vinny Marseglia, & TK O'Ryan)-****3/4*_









NJPW The New Beginning in Osaka:
_YOSHI-HASHI vs. Tetsuya Naito-******
Will Ospreay vs. Hiromu Takahashi for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Championship-*****1/2*
Hirooki Goto vs. EVIL for the NEVER Openweight Championship-****3/4*
Kazuchika Okada vs. SANADA for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship-*****3/4*_


----------



## SHIRLEY

*YES* to Joey Janela vs. David Starr [Fans Bring The Weapons, First Wrestling Match of 2018, New Year's Deathmatch] Beyond Wrestling 'Heavy Lies The Crown' (Dec 31st/Jan 1st) 5*

I can't with these 5* matches this year. I fully intended to be stingy with ratings, but we're averaging like one 5* a week.

So many guys are so capable in so many styles, and free to work with anyone, everywhere. This truly is the greatest time for rasslin.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Kazuchika Okada © v. SANADA, New Beginning in Osaka* - ***** ½ *

*Will Ospreay © v. Himoru Takahashi, New Beginning in Osaka* - ***** ¼ *

*Jay Lethal v. Jonathan Gresham, Honor Reigns Supreme *- ******


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles

*YES to Will Ospreay (c) vs Hiromu Takahashi - IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Championship - NJPW The New Beginning in Osaka - 10.02.2018 - ****1/4*
Very good match that wasn't too spot heavy. It seemed a bit sloppy at times when the moves didn't quite hit but it was still good. The ending sequence was great but the two moves at the very end didn't quite connect the way they should have and took away a little bit from the overall quality of the match.

*YES to Kazuchika Okada (c) vs SANADA - IWGP Heavyweight Championship - NJPW The New Beginning in Osaka - 10.02.2018 - ****1/4*
This was also a really good match but here I really felt what @NastyYaffa says all the time about NJPW matches being too long. I really didn't get into the match until SANADA had his first few sequences when he dove to the outside twice. Yes, the moves before that like the piledrivers were really good but it was just so slow that it was hard to stay interested. But once the pace picked up it was amazing. I loved the near falls and there were a few moments where I genuinely felt like SANADA could win. Especially the moonsault near fall was amazing. But then I was really disappointed with the ending sequence which was basically the same thing they did at WK12 with Naito/Okada. Had this been 25 mins not 32, then it could have been in the 4.5 or more range.

I think Ospreay/Okada should be really good.


----------



## MC

*Stardom Kyoto Max 04/02/2018*

*No But Recommend:* Wonder Of Stardom Title Match: Io Shirai (c) vs. Nicole Savoy: *(***¾)*

- Really good match. Very technical. Savoy’s work on Io’s arm was great and Io sold is fairly well throughout the match. The match could’ve done with Io getting some more offence but other then that great match.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Gresham/Lethal - ***3/4*

A very good, borderline great match. Jonathan Gresham was AWESOME on his attack towards Lethal's arm - he targeted it at every turn he could, including a very simple, yet creative spot where he escaped the usual 2nd rope powerbomb spot by beating the crap out of Lethal's arm. Very neat stuff there. Lethal answered to Gresham's vicious onslaught by going after his knee - and that is where the one negative thing about this came into the play; Gresham's selling of the knee was very spotty. Everything else he did in the match to perfection, but man I wish he had sold the knee more. Lethal sold the arm in superb fashion & if Gresham had done so too, this easily could've reached the ****+ heights.

*Ospreay/Hiromu - **3/4*

A pretty good match overall. I thought that it dragged in parts quite a bit though - there were times when it felt super explosive, but then the pace slowed down & the match died down. Some of Ospreay's offense looked very shitty. Hiromu's looked GREAT though. Would love to see them have a complete sprint, now THAT would be fucking awesome.

*Okada/SANADA - ***1/4*

A very generic New Japan main event, but it was very enjoyable. SANADA is super smooth with everything he does & I thought he overall gave a strong main event performance. The first control segments by both guys were pretty meh even though the idea of SANADA working over Okada's neck to soften him up for his finisher was neat. The selling was pretty eh, both guys still did all of their stuff with worked over necks, but it's better than doing their shit w/ worked over arms/legs  The finishing stretch was very good & exciting. Shibata > Fale > Cody > Naito > Omega I > SANADA > Omega II > Suzuki > EVIL > Marufuji is my Okada title defense ranking atm.


----------



## Mordecay

NastyYaffa said:


> *Okada/SANADA - ***1/4*
> 
> A very generic New Japan main event, but it was very enjoyable. SANADA is super smooth with everything he does & I thought he overall gave a strong main event performance. The first control segments by both guys were pretty meh even though the idea of SANADA working over Okada's neck to soften him up for his finisher was neat. The selling was pretty eh, both guys still did all of their stuff with worked over necks, but it's better than doing their shit w/ worked over arms/legs  The finishing stretch was very good & exciting. *Shibata > Fale > Cody > Naito > Omega I > SANADA > Omega II > Suzuki > EVIL > Marufuji is my Okada title defense ranking atm*.


Having Fale 2nd and Cody 3rd :hmm

Having Marufuji last :wtf

Never change my friend


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

*YES! * Okada/Sanada. Okada did a great job of looking in peril, had me going "no fucking way Sanadas going to win.......is he?" at points.


----------



## MC

NastyYaffa with those controversial ratings. Marufuji is great btw, even his long ass matches. 
*
No but recommend: Maya Yukihi & Mika Iida vs. Mochi Miyagi & Risa Sera (Ice Ribbon New Ice Ribbon #860 ~ Yokohama Ribbon 2018): ***¼
*
Probably would've rated it higher if I didn't watch it at 2 AM.



And, since I'm in a mood, I'd thought to say my worst matches of the year so far. Spoiler alert, all of it is WWE. 

1. Bayley & Sasha Banks vs Sonya Deville & Mandy Rose ¼* (Raw 08/01)
2. Jinder Mahal vs Xavier Woods ½ * (SD 16/01)
3. The Bar vs Seth Rollins and Jason Jordan * (Royal Rumble 28/01)
4. Elias Samson vs Matt Hardy * (Raw 29/01)
5. Roman Reigns vs Miz * (Raw 29/01)


----------



## TJQ

A very thicc no to everything from New Beginning In Osaka, fun was not had.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

TAKA & Taichi Produce TAKATAICHIMANIA:
_Los Ingobernables de Japon (Hiromu Takahashi & BUSHI) vs. TAKA Michinoku & Kaji Tomato-****3/4*
Tetsuya Naito vs. Taichi-******_


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

Rainmaka! said:


> Tetsuya Naito vs. Taichi-******


Didn't see enough praise for this match but now were getting it again. Taichi brings it when he's motivated but never stops being Taichi. I'm looking forward to his heavyweight evolution in NJPW and continuing to work with Naito.

New Beginning Osaka

IWGP Jr Heavyweight title
*YES* Hiromu Takahashi vs Will Ospreay **** ¼

NEVER Openweight
*NO* EVIL vs Hiroki Goto *** ½

IWGP Heavyweight 
*YES* SANADA vs Okada **** ½


----------



## Gmil2

*No But Recommended :*

Kazuchika Okada vs. SANADA New Beginning in Osaka - ***3/4

Up until the last 10 minutes it was pretty boring but it picked up in the end. The crowd wanted Sanada to win and everytime he did something big they pop but they knew he is not winning.
Okada with a sloppy spiral piledriver spiking Sanada right on his head. It didn't look good.
By the way Okada must get rid off his new ring gear.


----------



## Dr. Middy

*YES - Tetsuya Naito vs YOSHI HASHI - NJPW: The New Beginning in Osaka 2018*

Story here is that even with YOSHI getting more and more agitated, attacking Naito, and even mocking him here, Naito was still calm as ever and just didn’t take YOSHI seriously. This actually did turn into a pretty great match with this dynamic, and by the end Naito did seem to sort of take him seriously, even deciding to do two destinos for the win. YOSHI HASHI was real good in this match, probably one of the better performances of him we’ll see all year. 

******

*YES to Hiromu Takahashi vs Will Osperay - NJPW: The New Beginning in Osaka 2018*

They went ten thousand miles an hour early, before Takahashi started to work on Osperay’s head and neck after a sick german into the barricade. Sadly this wasn’t sold that consistently, and a decent chunk of the selling was Osperay’s annoying shrieking. They also tried some weird top rope move where Osperay seemed to just drop Takahashi from a wheelbarrow position. These complaints aside, this was a pretty awesome and at times ridiculous match (in a good way), with great spots and sequences galore. Both guys have some great chemistry that always was showcased in every tag match they were in.

*****1/4*
*
NO to Hirooki Goto vs EVIL - NJPW: The New Beginning in Osaka 2018*

Wasn’t feeling this when it started, and it never really did anything for me. Felt like two brawlers that didn’t have the greatest chemistry, and it really seemed long, although this did pick up near the end. This was merely fine. 

*****
*
YES to Kazuchika Okada vs SANADA - NJPW: The New Beginning in Osaka 2018*

First off, this was a tremendously done main event. I did like some of what they did in the first half, and I thought SANADA’s extremely lax attitude, even for him, felt like mind games played on Okada. The 2nd half of this match was fantastic, ramping up and up with some awesome moments. My favorites might have been the long Skull End Okada was locked in, and also the moonsault SANADA did where he aggravated a jammed knee he got on a previous moonsault attempt, which stopped him from covering Okada as well as he should have. As a whole, I really enjoyed the match and it felt like the most support SANADA’s gotten yet, and he gave a great performance.

That being said, this easily fell into the labels of the New Japan main event match. It went long, 30 plus minutes, featured a very lengthy 50/50 opening segment where both guys traded having the advantage, but in the long run didn’t seem to factor in too much. The crowd also echoed this sentiment, only coming alive what seemed like 18-20 minutes into the match, showing that they are also taught to not care much about the vast beginning of most of Okada’s big main event matches. I think eventually Okada needs to break from these big matches and do a much shorter sprint of a match that completely bucks the New Japan main event style, where it becomes completely jarring to fans, but in a good way to keep things less predictable. Thing of the recent IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Title match with KUSHIDA losing in 3 minutes to Takahashi. 

For now, I still really enjoy the formula because it always seems to result in awesome matches, but there is a point where it becomes overplayed, and they are heading down this route. 

*****1/2*


----------



## Paul_Smackage

*No to everything on NJPW New Beginning Osaka show.*


*But BIG NO to - Hiromu Takahashi vs. Will Ospreay.*

Some of Ospreay's offense looked very very bad(some of his kicks made me cringe) but he also did not sell big moves. 
There was a spot where Hiromu Pop-up Powerbomb Ospreay and when Hiromu was picking him up Ospreay gave him his mid-air stunner right after with no selling.
It happend again when Hiromu counters the Oscutter into a german suplex in mid-air and Ospreay 2 seconds after gave Hiromu a Spanish Fly again with no selling. Why? Just WHY?
So much talent but don't know how to use it and when.
Very disappointing


----------



## Corey

Making my way through Osaka and I've gotta say my lord... Ospreay/Hiromu was the type of match that fucking KILLS the wrestling business. The lack of selling after the insane amount of moves was fucking absurd. Like, how the hell does an Oscutter end a match with ALL that shit in it? My god. :lol Crazy part is that I didn't actually hate the whole thing, but everything after Hiromu's terrible kickout at 1 was kind of insulting imo. Ospeay's offense was really weak in the first half too.



NastyYaffa said:


> Shibata > Fale > Cody > Naito > Omega I > SANADA > Omega II > *Suzuki* > EVIL > Marufuji is my Okada title defense ranking atm.


WAIT a minute. Didn't you give this match the full 5 stars, sir? Have you come around on a rewatch and realized that it's a complete piece of shit with an awful performance from Okada? :lol


----------



## TJQ

Corey said:


> Making my way through Osaka and I've gotta say my lord... Ospreay/Hiromu was the type of match that fucking KILLS the wrestling business. The lack of selling after the insane amount of moves was fucking absurd. L*ike, how the hell does an Oscutter end a match with ALL that shit in it?* My god. :lol Crazy part is that I didn't actually hate the whole thing, but everything after Hiromu's terrible kickout at 1 was kind of insulting imo. Ospeay's offense was really weak in the first half too.l


Fucking hated that match, kinda felt the same with the bolded section during Okada/Sanada when there's a piledriver on the ramp within the first 10 minutes, then they go another 20 :lol Even beyond that I found everything that wasn't the finishing stretch on par with watching paint dry. I criticize NJPW a lot, but this is the first show in a very long time that I've come out of with damn near nothing positive to say about it.




Corey said:


> WAIT a minute. Didn't you give this match the full 5 stars, sir? Have you come around on a rewatch and realized that it's a complete piece of shit with an awful performance from Okada? :lol


I've made him see the error of his ways,we spend literally the entire year shit talking some of each others ratings, then we see the light during the MOTYC rewatch marathons for the sake of ranking. That's why I was trying to get you in on the god tier private banter action :bige2


----------



## Corey

Okada/SANADA - ****

*Look I totally get why people loved this match, but it's incredibly difficult for myself to get invested in an Okada match where 1) he does nothing of note other than the same shit he does every match and 2) there's not a real chance of him losing. I've seen this man literally be on the brink of fucking DYING but he wins with a bunch of clotheslines and the praise is overwhelming. He ain't tapping out and he sure as hell isn't losing to a dragon sleeper where half of his face is exposed and he can just slip right out. SANADA on the other hand I will do nothing but say good things about for the most part here because while the first 15-20 minute didn't exactly set the world on fire, he certainly had the right game plan of attacking the neck and sticking to it. His timing was excellent and his offense was super crisp. When he wanted to be urgent, he was urgent. Pretty much did everything he could to win and that subtle knee selling after the big moonsault _may _have cost him the title (it didn't but it was still a nice touch). He comes out looking great in defeat like most of Okada's opponents end up doing, but that in turn has nothing to do with Okada himself imo but more so that booking of making him unbeatable.

As far as the rest of the shows goes, Naito vs. Yoshi-Hashi was my clear MOTN at *** 3/4. That definitely overdelivered in my eyes and I loved the aggression out of Yoshi. He was never going to win but they did a great job with the submission segment and he made his cutoffs at the perfect times. Also Naito refusing to let the ending of the WK main event get to him by repeating the same sequence that lost him the match but _winning _this time was really cool for his character. I dug it.

Nagata vs. Kitamura was very solid (***) as was Roppongi 3K vs. Kanemaru & Desperado (*** 1/4). I never had any intention of watching BUSHI vs. Gedo. Goto vs. EVIL was quite the disappointment. After a really good build the match itself seemed to lack heat and just felt really... boring and run-of-the-mill. Idk what the hell that big brown balled necklace was that Goto wore out but fuck that thing. :lol


----------



## IronCap

I heard Dave Meltzer in his latest WOR show says 

"You can argue Ospreay/Takahashi was the best match of the year" fpalm


NB Osaka show was nothing special.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Highly recommend Fenix vs. Pentagon from MLW Zero Hour


----------



## MC

IronCap said:


> I heard Dave Meltzer in his latest WOR show says
> 
> "You can argue Ospreay/Takahashi was the best match of the year" fpalm
> 
> 
> NB Osaka show was nothing special.


fpalm I liked the match but ha.


*Pro Wrestling NOAH: 02/02 NOAH Navigation For The Future 2018 Day 9*


*No But Recommend: *

*Kaito Kiyomiya vs. Naomichi Marufuji ***½*

- Kaito constantly going for the Tiger Suplex was a great touch in the match. I can't wait till he hits it and the crowd goes crazy. The match was obviously cut but it was still a good match. 

* Kenou (c) vs. Yuko Miyamoto ***½*

- Good match. I thought Kenou broke his neck on that piledriver through the table. Nasty stuff.


----------



## ShadowSucks92

IronCap said:


> I heard Dave Meltzer in his latest WOR show says
> 
> "You can argue Ospreay/Takahashi was the best match of the year" fpalm
> 
> 
> NB Osaka show was nothing special.


I mean you could make a case of it being the best NJPW match of the year (which IMO it was) but after Almas vs Gargano, no way.


----------



## MC

ShadowSucks92 said:


> I mean you could make a case of it being the best NJPW match of the year (which IMO it was) but after Almas vs Gargano, no way.


It wasn't better then Almas vs Gargano but that match is still overrated.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Let's not get worked over OPINIONZ~!, guys.


----------



## Taroostyles

Catching up 

Suzuki/Tana-****1/2
Bucks/Roppongi-****1/2
Omega/White-****1/4

The tag match is kind of underrated to me. Fantastic layout and told a gripping story. One of if not the Bucks best matches in NJPW.


----------



## Corey

NastyYaffa said:


> Let's not get worked over OPINIONZ~!, guys.


I was for realz asking about Okada/MiSu btw.  Did you do a complete turn on it?


----------



## NastyYaffa

Corey said:


> I was for realz asking about Okada/MiSu btw.  Did you do a complete turn on it?


Oh yeah man, it happened kinda like @TJQ explained it - did a big re-watch of matches that I gave high ratings to, and quite a few dropped big time. That & Tana/Naito from WK are the biggest ones.

Still LOVE Minoru's performance in that match though, it's absolutely excellent, but fucking Okada of course buries it


----------



## MC

I thought the match was really boring and I love Okada. Both of them was at fault.


----------



## Dr. Middy

MC 16 said:


> I thought the match was really boring and I love Okada. Both of them was at fault.


I did notice that it had that 15 or so minute section from the start where both guys were generally just going 50/50 with each other at a slower pace. I generally still really liked the match a ton, and loved SANADA in it, but that part did lessen my interest slightly. 

I feel the "Okada going 30 minute" thing is turning into a bit of an overplayed trope.


----------



## MC

Dr. Middy said:


> I did notice that it had that 15 or so minute section from the start where both guys were generally just going 50/50 with each other at a slower pace. I generally still really liked the match a ton, and loved SANADA in it, but that part did lessen my interest slightly.
> 
> I feel the "Okada going 30 minute" thing is turning into a bit of an overplayed trope.


I'm talking about Suzuki vs Okada New Beginning. I thought SANADA vs Okada was awesome and It's in my top 5 matches of the year so far.


----------



## Dr. Middy

MC 16 said:


> I'm talking about Suzuki vs Okada New Beginning. I thought SANADA vs Okada was awesome and It's in my top 5 matches of the year so far.


Oh. :lol Must have got lost a bit there. 

I do agree about that match though. Its easily the worst of all of Okada's defenses to me, and just dragged hard.


----------



## NastyYaffa

MC 16 said:


> I thought the match was really boring and I love Okada. Both of them was at fault.


Even if you don't like the structure/formula of Suzuki torturing the crap out of Okada's leg, I really don't see how any of the fault goes to Suzuki. He played his role to perfection while Okada completely no sold everything Suzuki had done to him to get the W.


----------



## MC

NastyYaffa said:


> Even if you don't like the structure/formula of Suzuki torturing the crap out of Okada's leg, I really don't see how any of the fault goes to Suzuki. He played his role to perfection while Okada completely no sold everything Suzuki had done to him to get the W.


Nah, I hate that stuff (no selling offence) but Suzuki just bored the hell out of me during the match. Which is weird because I loved his Tanahashi match which was the same. Suzuki just seemed lazy in the match, so did Okada. Both was at fault for me.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

NastyYaffa said:


> Even if you don't like the structure/formula of Suzuki torturing the crap out of Okada's leg, I really don't see how any of the fault goes to Suzuki. He played his role to perfection while Okada completely no sold everything Suzuki had done to him to get the W.


Okada always has a habit of no selling everything at the end of matches.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Okada supermaned the sh*t out of Suzuki in that match :lol


----------



## Yeah1993

Okada/Suzuki is one of the worst main event matches I think I've ever seen out of Japan, and I'm not kidding in saying that the match might have done a complete 180 and been fantastic if Suzuki was facing someone who didn't wrestle like he was near-oblivious to pain. I cannot for the life of me understand how of the Okada matches I've seen so far - that one has the most amount of drop kicks for some reason. :lmao Suzuki's focus on the leg was excellent and he IIRC at least commonly switched up his approach a bit when Okada kept getting up.

What's super annoying is I think Okada's actual short-term leg selling was very solid. He has a convincing grimacing face and his limping is perfectly good. It's just that what followed that was him bouncing around. I'm a fan of someone ignoring the pain for one or two spots to try to push through and end the match quickly, but that's a risk/reward situation - the risk being you'll injure you're own leg even further - the reward being usually the match ends and you can go rest. When you ignore the pain on and off for 30+ straight minutes and CONSTANTLY USE YOUR INJURED LEG FOR OFFENSE WHEN YOU DO NOT NEED TO, it comes off not like risk/reward but "o well i'm not hurt whatever let's keep going." It made Suzuki look like a total scrub for even thinking that was a good idea. The only way he could have beaten Okada was to pull out a magnum from his tights and shoot him in the fucking face.


----------



## ArnDaddy

YES to WALTER vs Timothy Thatcher - incredible


----------



## Taroostyles

Ospreay/Hiromu-New Beginning in Osaka-****1/2

Fantastic JR title match with a couple of flaws that stop it from being at the same level as some of the recent all time classics.(Ospreay/Kushida, Kushida/Hiromu, Ospreay/Ricochet, etc.)

The finish was deifnitely flat especially after everything they had been through. This was not the match to end with a single oscutter after an even more flat set up maneuver. 

Also the selling of said big moves was obviously almost non existent, I know that's why they were going for but home runs become less meaningful if you hit 1 every time at the plate. 

All that said, spectacular action that really displayed both men as true innovators. I would love to see them in a match with a little better layout and pacing.


----------



## WOKELAND2

I do not understand the hatred of Ospreay / Hiromu and Okada / SANADA..... oh and Suzuki/Okada.


----------



## Taroostyles

Sanada/Okada-New Beginning in Osaka-****1/2

So after reading some of the reviews on this I was very interested in this, I honestly thought it was a spectacular heavyweight title match. I know it followed some of the same formula as Okadas other defenses but I thought it was just different enough and Sanada looked like a true star. Couple of incredible nearfalls in the closing sequence and the crowd was actually buying into Sanada dethroning the king. 

Walter/Thatcher Progress 62-****1/2

2 guys just absolutely killing each other. Walter is a monster and Thatcher showed real fire and spirit all the way through. If you want a wrestling match that feels like an actual fight, look no further.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

This how we looking so far this year



Spoiler: 2018 MOTYC List



2018 Match of the year list.

Andrade Cien Almas © v. Johnny Gargano, NXT Takeover: Philadelphia - **** ¾
Kenny Omega v. Chris Jericho, Wrestlekingdom 12 - **** ¾ 
WALTER © v. Timothy Thatcher, Progress CH. 62 - **** ½ 
Adam Cole v. Aleister Black, NXT Takeover: Philadelphia - **** ½ 
Hiroshi Tanahashi © v. Minoru Suzuki, New Beginning in Sapporo - **** ½ 
Kazuchika Okada © v. SANADA, New Beginning in Osaka - **** ½ 
Kazuchika Okada © v. Tetsuya Naito, Wrestlekingdom 12 - **** ½ 
Minoru Suzuki © v. Hirooki Goto, Wrestlekingdom 12 - **** ½ 
Roppongi 4K © v. The Young Bucks, Wrestlekingdom 12 - **** ¼
Kenny Omega © v. Jay White, New Beginning in Sapporo - **** ¼ 
Will Ospreay © v. Himoru Takahashi, New Beginning in Osaka - **** ¼ 
Zack Sabre Jr. v. Walter, Evolve 99 - **** ¼
Jay Lethal v. Jonathan Gresham, Honor Reigns Supreme - **** 
Young Bucks © v. Roppongi 3K. New Beginning in Sapporo - ****
The Undisputed Era v. Sanity, NXT TV 02/07/18 - ****
Roderick Strong v. Tyler Bate, NXT 01/31/2018 - ****
Tetsuya Naito v. YOSHI-HASHI, New Beginning in Osaka - ****
2018 Men’s Royal Rumble - ****
Marty Scrull © v. Will Ospraey v. Himoru Takahashi v. KUSHIDA, Wrestlekingdom 12 - ****
Hiroshi Tanahashi © v. Jay White, Wrestlekingdom 12 - ****
Roman Reigns © v. Samoa Joe, Raw 12/01/2018 - ****


----------



## MC

Raw 12/02 

*
Bayley vs Sasha Banks *** *


- The only match worth nothing, the rest was terrible to incredibly average.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Bray Wyatt vs Matt Hardy vs Apollo Crews vs Seth Rollins vs Finn Balor on Raw (2/12/18) in spite of the weird ending.

I gave this pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## septurum

Joe Doering(c) vs Zeus (All Japan Pro Wrestling-Triple Crown Title Match)- ***3/4


----------



## TD Stinger

Not a nomination, but a recommendation:

Raw 2/12/18: Bayley vs. Sasha Banks

Banks was acting like her old heel self and she just feels like a completely different, and better, performer. Told a good story of Sasha attacking Bayley's shoulder. They were going after each other had. Had a nice call back to their Brooklyn match with Sasha using her foot to keep Bayley away from the ropes.

Really good match. And I hope this is just a prelude of things to comes.


----------



## komatsu_na

Dunno how one goes into Hiromu-Ospreay not expecting a Kinnikuman no-sell movezfest. It reminds me of the people complaining about the WK 4WAY being a spotfest - when you see those names together, you should know what you're going to get.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Tony Nese vs Drew Gulak on 205 Live (2/13/18).

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10


----------



## Corey

sengen777 said:


> Dunno how one goes into Hiromu-Ospreay not expecting a Kinnikuman no-sell movezfest. It reminds me of the people complaining about the WK 4WAY being a spotfest - when you see those names together, you should know what you're going to get.


It's all about how it's presented and the work they put in for me and nothing to do with what I expect to see. I've seen both gentleman have similar styles of matches with far better selling, timing, pacing, etc. Interesting that you use those two examples though because the WK 4-Way is actually one of my favorite matches of the year but I think Ospreay/Hiromu will go down as being one of the most overrated.


----------



## NastyYaffa

sengen777 said:


> Dunno how one goes into Hiromu-Ospreay not expecting a Kinnikuman no-sell movezfest. It reminds me of the people complaining about the WK 4WAY being a spotfest - when you see those names together, you should know what you're going to get.


Has anyone said that they expected anything else than a no-sell movezfest from the 2? Like @Corey said, it's not about that. It's about how it actually ended up being - it had flashes of greatness in it (all from Hiromu, tbh), but ultimately, in my eyes at least, it was paced like shit & Ospreay's offense looked awful.

It would've been awesome if it actually was just a no-sell movezfest that was wrestled w/ a sense of urgency from start to finish. But it wasn't.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Recommend the back-to-back Ciclope vs. G-Raver and SHLAK vs. Markus Crane matches from GCW 'Hit Em Up'.

In fact, fuck it, SHLAK vs. Crane is *YES* and 5*.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Drew Gulak vs. Tony Nese - WWE 205 Live 02/13 - **** - YES!*

This RULED big time. Nese got lots of time to shine w/ his high impact, fast paced offense - he looked very good overall, but goddamn, is Drew Gulak amazing or what?! What a terrific performance from the man! His facial expressions were superb & all of his offense, my goodness. So gritty w/ those strikes & limb targeting. Right from his first offensive move of the match I knew he was gonna own the thing - he really cranked on that chinlock. It was absolutely lovely. The ending with him completely destroying Nese by throwing him right to the announce table, followed by throwing him back to the ring to finish him off with a nasty looking Lariat, a couple of Powerbombs & that wonderful Dragon Sleeper was WONDERFUL. Great, great stuff!


----------



## ShadowSucks92

NastyYaffa said:


> *Drew Gulak vs. Tony Nese - WWE 205 Live 02/13 - **** - YES!*
> 
> This RULED big time. Nese got lots of time to shine w/ his high impact, fast paced offense - he looked very good overall, but goddamn, is Drew Gulak amazing or what?! What a terrific performance from the man! His facial expressions were superb & all of his offense, my goodness. So gritty w/ those strikes & limb targeting. Right from his first offensive move of the match I knew he was gonna own the thing - he really cranked on that chinlock. It was absolutely lovely. The ending with him completely destroying Nese by throwing him right to the announce table, followed by throwing him back to the ring to finish him off with a nasty looking Lariat, a couple of Powerbombs & that wonderful Dragon Sleeper was WONDERFUL. Great, great stuff!


I don't think it was a MOTYC but I agree completely agree about Gulaks performance. The intensity he brought really showed like he wanted to prove what wrestler he really was and it actually felt like he was being unchained after being a comedy act for months.


----------



## MC

NastyYaffa said:


> *Drew Gulak vs. Tony Nese - WWE 205 Live 02/13 - **** - YES!*
> 
> This RULED big time. Nese got lots of time to shine w/ his high impact, fast paced offense - he looked very good overall, but goddamn, is Drew Gulak amazing or what?! What a terrific performance from the man! His facial expressions were superb & all of his offense, my goodness. So gritty w/ those strikes & limb targeting. Right from his first offensive move of the match I knew he was gonna own the thing - he really cranked on that chinlock. It was absolutely lovely. The ending with him completely destroying Nese by throwing him right to the announce table, followed by throwing him back to the ring to finish him off with a nasty looking Lariat, a couple of Powerbombs & that wonderful Dragon Sleeper was WONDERFUL. Great, great stuff!


This match was very good. Drew's performance was amazing but the crowd ruined it for me. Has to be a no for me  ***1/2


----------



## Dr. Middy

*YES to Rodrick Strong vs Pete Dunne - WWE NXT 2/14/18*

Tremendously hard hitting, back and forth match between two extremely talented dudes. Dunne was awesome as usual, working on the hands of Strong all match, and I loved that finally the finger break spot was used to lead to the finish, and factored into the match more as it was the bane of a lot of covers Strong tried. Strong himself was awesome as well, looking just as great as Dunne as he busted out even some moves we normally don’t get. Awesome match!

*****1/4*

*NO but Recommended - Lince Dorado vs Kalisto – 205 Live 2/6/18*

Really fun match that I didn’t expect. At times, this felt like WWE’s version of a lucha match, and they gelled really well here. This is probably Lince’s best performance, and the finish would have been perfect but Lince went a little overboard there on the reverse rana. Still damn fun. 

****3/4*

*YES to Hideo Itami vs Rodrick Strong – 205 Live 2/6/18 *

This started out pretty slow, but paced well and built up to a great 2nd half of the match, where they really starting trading strikes and bigger moves. Both these guys are excellent independently, so I shouldn’t be surprised both of them were capable of a great match. Strong is really shining as of recent, but I wonder where Itami goes from here.

******


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Pete Dunne © v. Roderick Strong, NXT 02/15/18* - ***** 1/4 (YES)*

Cole v. Dunne on March 14th :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Pete Dunne vs Roderick Strong for the United Kingdom title on NXT (2/14/18).

I gave this pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Ember / Shayna II* was some good sh*t as well **** 3/4 (No but Recommended)*


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Roderick Strong vs. Pete Dunne - **** - YES!*

Started off with a really good control segment by Dunne - loved all the arm work he did throughout the match & Roddy's selling of it was good. Once they're on the outside Roddy gets back into things by dumping Dunne back first to the steel steps, and after that, the match essentially becomes a bombfest - a great one at that.


----------



## MC

*NXT 14/02/2018*

*No: Roderick Strong vs Pete Dunne ***1/4 
*Technically the match was great but it lacked a spark. At one point Roderick Strong just no sold a club to the back of the head which annoyed me since the rest of the selling was great. I really want to see a rematch between these two at a Takeover, that would be rad.


----------



## Yeah1993

Finally done with what I wanted to see from Evolve 99. Ultimately only giving a *YES* to

Timothy Thatcher v. Fred Yehi
What I immediately loved about Fred Yehi upon first seeing his weirdo mat voodoo shit, was that not only do we as the audience get to see some bizarre shit, but the opponent gets to deal with it. All of a sudden he's standing on his opponent's ankle and before the opponent has time to go "wait, what?" Yehi dives on them with a headlock. He knows when hasn't got a good amount of leverage too; he'll switch his move up right after getting it on just because he doesn't feel comfortable enough with where he is. Thatcher is a good mat wrestler but I prefer watching him getting owned and then after a couple of big, decisive moves, using his fury to club the sweat off of chests and relocate ribs with knees. He did that here! I never noticed how cool his suplexes could be though, he's got that quality of looking like he's actually tossing people by throwing his own upper body. This match moved pretty slowly (I don't mean that in a bad way, though) until Yehi turned up the heat by wearing Thatcher's scarf, to high audience approval. Weird that's that where the match would hit it's hotness streak but I can't say these two did anything to deter it. This is one of those matches that might not be phenomenal in any REAL way but was consistently very good over a decent period of time, and I will remember it. I remember Yehi v. ACH from last year for the same reason and don't at all regret adding that to my 2017 list.




Spoiler: ongoing 2018 YES list



Joe Doering v. Zeus (All Japan 1/2/18)
Kenny Omega v. Chris Jericho (New Japan 1/4/18)
Timothy Thatcher/WALTER v. Tracey Williams/Dominic Garrini (Evolve 1/13/18)
Zack Sabre Jr. v. Darby Allin (Evolve 1/13/18)
Timothy Thatcher v. Fred Yehi (Evolve 1/14/18)
Takuya Nomura v. Fuminori Abe (Big Japan 1/17/18)
Queen’s Quest v. Oedo Tai (Stardom 1/21/18)
The Undisputed Era v. The Authors of Pain (WWE 1/27/18)
Andrade Almas v. Johnny Gargano (WWE 1/27/18)


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

RPW Live At The Cockpit 26:
_Mike Bailey vs. David Starr-******
Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Travis Banks-*****1/4*_









OTT Homecoming: Dublin
_Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Travis Banks-*****1/4*
Mike Bailey vs. Keith Lee-*****1/2*
Jordan Devlin vs. Timothy Thatcher for the OTT No Limits Championship-******
The Kings of The North (Bonesaw, Damien Corvin, & Dunkan Disorderly) vs. The Rapture (Zack Gibson, Sha Samuels, & Charlie Sterling) in a Six-Man Tag Team Steel Cage Match for the OTT Tag Team Championship-******_









OTT Homecoming: Belfast
_Tucker vs. Curtis Murray-****3/4*
Chuck Taylor vs. Mark Haskins-******
Keith Lee vs. Timothy Thatcher-*****1/4*
The Rapture (Zack Gibson & Charles Sterling) vs. The Kings of The North (Bonesaw & Damien Corvin) for the OTT Tag Team Championship-******_


----------



## dukenukem3do

Impact Wrestling 2/15/18
Austin Aries vs Eli Drake ***1/2

Really good stuff best match in impact in a while I hope they can keep it up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Austin Aries (c) v. E - LI - DRAKE, Impact Wrestling 02/15/2018* - **** 1/2 (No but Recommended)*


----------



## WOKELAND2

*Recommended: Ricky Marvin Vs Keyra- Lucha Memes "Luchando por un sueño" 1/2/2018 ****1/4*

www.youtube.com/watch?v=gRxTVBHFopc


----------



## Yeah1993

YES to El Satanico v. Hechicero, Lucha Memes 2/5/18

I'm fucking shocked by how young Satanico looks for a near-60 year old. I found him surprisingly spry; compare this to current Pirata Morgan and Satanico looks much fresher - and Morgan is a few years younger than him, actually. Satanico has so much volume to his hair as well! 

Some of Satanico's offense is basically just an incredible as ever, holy crap. God seriously the guy even makes grabbing on a mask look amazingly good and sells it with his own facial expressions of putting actual effort behind pulling the head back and throwing it forward. Best "throws a guy's head into a thing" ever. He can't really kick like he used to, going off of this, but if it involves his arms then he's still as good as anyone. Them chair shots were fuck ugly, there was no theatrics to it, he just plonked and chucked it. Old school lucha brawling is the fucking best. He might be a top 5 seller of all time for me and the fact he took like one scrap, and still sold it by checking his mouth a minute later, does my heart good in having that opinion. Maybe that wasn't selling he got hurt idk. Hechicero's bumps are the good kind of sloppy, where it looks like a dude tripping over and tumbling, because one human throwing another human isn't actually as graceful as wrestling usually makes it look. Chairs sprawling to make room for the body added to it. His wobbly drunk stumbling rocked too. I wish he didn't fix his wrist tape while on the floor though, because that looked dumb. The stuff in the ring was nowhere near as good as the outside sloppy tavern fighting, and it's a bit of a shame they went in that direction when they had such a good thing going. STILL it was very solid wrestling. The question is, can I justify adding to my list a match that was only like six minutes of awesome brawling while the other 4 minutes was just kind of "pretty good" in ring action? YES! BECAUSE FUCK YOOOOOOOO! The in-ring stuff is actually pretty nice because both guys kind of lay around dead (Hechicero being broken and Satanico being old) trying to finish the match any way they can. Way too fun for me to leave off, and a heart-warming performance by maybe one of the ten best wrestlers I've ever watched. Heart-warming as in it was really pleasing to see how good he still is; his actual showing was violent and mean.





Spoiler: POO



Joe Doering v. Zeus (All Japan 1/2/18)
Kenny Omega v. Chris Jericho (New Japan 1/4/18)
Timothy Thatcher/WALTER v. Tracey Williams/Dominic Garrini (Evolve 1/13/18)
Zack Sabre Jr. v. Darby Allin (Evolve 1/13/18)
Timothy Thatcher v. Fred Yehi (Evolve 1/14/18)
Takuya Nomura v. Fuminori Abe (Big Japan 1/17/18)
Queen’s Quest v. Oedo Tai (Stardom 1/21/18)
The Undisputed Era v. The Authors of Pain (WWE 1/27/18)
Andrade Almas v. Johnny Gargano (WWE 1/27/18)

El Satanico v. Hechicero (Lucha Memes 2/5/18)


----------



## WOKELAND2

Link?


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Dragon Gate Kotoka: Road to Final Night 5:
_Tribe Vanguard (BxB Hulk, Flamita, & YAMATO) vs. MaxiMuM (Ben-K, Masato Yoshino, & Naruki Doi) vs. ANTIAS (Eita, El Lindaman, & T-Hawk) in a 3-Way Six-Man Elimination Tag Team Match-******
Masaaki Mochizuki vs. Kzy for the Open The Dream Gate Championship-*****1/2*_


----------



## Corey

WOKELAND2 said:


> Link?


----------



## MC

*Dragon Gate Kotoka Road To Final - Day 5 07/02/2018*

*Yes to: Masaaki Mochizuki vs Kzy ****¼*
Not usually a watcher of Dragon Gate but I've slowly been getting into the shows and they impressed me here with this match. Kzy looked like a star in the match. The fans really brought into him winning the match several times and they were really loud for him. The match was awesome. Loved it. 
*
No But recommend: ANTIAS (Eita, El Lindaman & T-Hawk) vs. MaxiMuM (Ben-K, Masato Yoshino & Naruki Doi) vs. Tribe Vanguard (BxB Hulk, Flamita & YAMATO) ***3/4 *

Loved this match as well. Great stuff.


----------



## TD Stinger

If you have a chance to see either of the 2 new Evolve shows from this weekend:

I Nominate:

*Evolve 100: James Drake vs. Matt Riddle*

Full disclosure, I had no idea who James Drake was. But this match was a lot of fun. I'd go out of my way to watch this one.


----------



## MC

*Raw 19/02/2018*


*Big no to: The Gantlet match ***

Roman vs Seth: *3/4
John Cena vs Seth Rollins: **
Elias vs Seth Rollins: **1/2
Elias vs Finn Balor: ** 
Finn Balor vs The Miz: **3/4
Miz vs Braun: **

Overall rating: **


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

MC 16 said:


> *Raw 19/02/2018*
> 
> 
> *Big no to: The Gantlet match ***
> 
> Roman vs Seth: *3/4
> John Cena vs Seth Rollins: **
> Elias vs Seth Rollins: **1/2
> Elias vs Finn Balor: **
> Finn Balor vs The Miz: **3/4
> Miz vs Braun: **
> 
> Overall rating: **


I can already see people overrating the shit out of the Gauntlet smh.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to the Roman Reigns vs Seth Rollins vs John Cena vs Elias vs Finn Balor vs The Miz vs Braun Strowman Gauntlet match on the Raw (2/19/18) episode.

I gave this pretty good match an 8/10 

Edit: I enjoyed it :shrug


----------



## Dr. Middy

The idea of the gauntlet was fine, it just didn't need to go an hour and 45 minutes, especially when it is just building to the PPV, so it doesn't really matter much. I liked Roman/Seth and I thought Cena/Rollins was very good, the rest of it was just matches for me. 

I'd give Roman and Seth maybe ****1/4*, and Cena/Rollins maybe around ****1/2*. I would have liked both of them more as stand alone matches. 

As a whole, I give the entire thing maybe a ***1/2*


----------



## Paul_Smackage

*YES to Seth Rollins vs. John Cena Raw 02.19.18 - **** *

Best Cena match in a long time but it was the Seth Rollins show. 
Very good storytelling with some awesome spots and a really hot crowd, we got some flashes to their SS15' match with Seth showing his strength.
No dobut that the fact that Seth beat Roman before boosted the storytelling of this match. 
I think Triple H booked this show/match and he gave Seth a lot of credit to go out there and do his thing.
Usually i am against WWE wasting the Cena rub on free tv but this time it was the right thing for Seth to win. Amazing performance overall by Seth Rollins.

*No to Seth Rollins vs. Roman Reigns ***1/4
No to Seth Rollins vs. Elias **
No to Elias vs. Finn Balor **
No to Finn Balor vs. The Miz **1/4
No to The Miz vs. Braun Strowman **1/4

Really liked it overall!*


----------



## [email protected]

*I will rank every single bout from the gauntlet match separately.

No but Recommended Seth Rollins vs. Roman Reigns ***1/2
No but Recommended Seth Rollins vs. John Cena ***3/4
No - Seth Rollins vs. Elias **
No - Finn Balor vs. Elias **1/2
No - Finn Balor vs. The Miz **1/2
No - Braun Strowman vs. The Miz **1/4*


----------



## kingnoth1n

Gauntlet match wasn't that great, from what I seen...except Seths firey comeback against Cena.


----------



## Ace

Seth was good, but man are people overrating that gauntlet match. IMO it dragged like hell and you could have done everything in half the time.

*NO* to the Gauntlet match ** 1/2

*NO* to Seth vs. Roman *** 1/4
*NO* to Seth vs Cena *** 1/2
*NO* to Seth vs. Elias ** 1/2
*NO* to Balor vs. Elias **
*NO* to Balor vs. Miz ** 1/2
*NO* Miz vs Braun **


----------



## NastyYaffa

Rollins' performance in the gauntlet RULED. ***3/4 match vs. Reigns & then ****1/4 match vs. Cena.

Sadly after he got eliminated, all that followed = garbage. That's the problem w/ gauntlet matches at times, there's like 1 or 2 amazing segments in it, but the rest is super meh. Not sure how I'd rate the thing overall, but not very high because goddamn it sucked after Rollins vs. Cena.


----------



## MC

NastyYaffa said:


> Rollins' performance in the gauntlet RULED. ***3/4 match vs. Reigns & then ****1/4 match vs. Cena.
> 
> Sadly after he got eliminated, all that followed = garbage. That's the problem w/ gauntlet matches at times, there's like 1 or 2 amazing segments in it, but the rest is super meh. Not sure how I'd rate the thing overall, but not very high because goddamn it sucked after Rollins vs. Cena.


so the length didn't bother you at all? Intresting.


----------



## ShadowSucks92

No to the Gauntlet match - ***3/4 - Obviously this won't be for everybody and I can see why some hated it but I enjoyed it and the fact that this went 2 hours and it honestly didn't feel like 2 hours at all but it did go downhill after Rollins got eliminated. It might end up being RAW match of the year just based solely on Seth's performance but it'll always be hard to recommend a 2 hour match.
As for each match:
Rollins vs Reigns - ***3/4
Rollins vs Cena - ****
Rollins vs Elias - **
Elias vs Balor - **3/4
Miz vs Balor - **1/2
Braun vs Miz - *1/2


----------



## FITZ

If the match had gone really fast after Seth was eliminated I would be on board with calling it a MOTYC. The first hour was amazing. The second half not so much.


----------



## NastyYaffa

MC 16 said:


> so the length didn't bother you at all? Intresting.


Yeah not really. I would expect a gauntlet match featuring some of the WWE's main eventers to go at least an hour. And the first hour or so sure was enjoyable.


----------



## MC

NastyYaffa said:


> Yeah not really. I would expect a gauntlet match featuring some of the WWE's main eventers to go at least an hour. And the first hour or so sure was enjoyable.


Even the hour long Seth vs Cena match? Very interesting. Cool.


----------



## NastyYaffa

MC 16 said:


> Even the hour long Seth vs Cena match? Very interesting. Cool.


Especially that one!


----------



## TJQ

*YE*S Pete Dunne (c) vs Roderick Strong @ NXTV 2/14 ******


----------



## MC

NastyYaffa said:


> Especially that one!


Right, that's cool with me man. I was just a bit baffled. But I do take exception to you saying everything beyond Seth sucked. Balor was great and he sold his arm excellently.


----------



## NastyYaffa

MC 16 said:


> Right, that's cool with me man. I was just a bit baffled. But I do take exception to you saying everything beyond Seth sucked. Balor was great and he sold his arm excellently.


Didn't even notice it in all honesty because his segment w/ Elias killed me with boredom  Of course that's not all on Bálor, but yeah, don't think he's very interesting in the ring.


----------



## MC

NastyYaffa said:


> Didn't even notice it in all honesty because his segment w/ Elias killed me with boredom  Of course that's not all on Bálor, but yeah, don't think he's very interesting in the ring.


I like Balor but they took his best offence away, limiting him.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

NastyYaffa said:


> Yeah not really. I would expect a gauntlet match featuring some of the WWE's main eventers to go at least an hour. And the first hour or so sure was enjoyable.


Exactly. Reigns/Rollins/Cena parts were really good. It went downhill when the secondary guys came in. That Elias/Miz/Finn section was slow and just awful.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*John Cena v. Seth Rollins, Monday Night Raw 02/19/2018* - ******

Best performance by both guys in awhile, especially Cena.


----------



## Dr. Middy

I might go back and watch Seth/Cena independently of the rest of the gauntlet. I'd bet I would enjoy it more than I did.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*David Starr vs. Matt Riddle - Beyond: Spirit of 76 - **** - YES!*

This was a fantastic, intense battle between these two. They beat the crap out of each other w/ some truly great looking offense by both (especially Riddle) while telling a really good story of Riddle having the advantage for most of it & Starr getting more & more back into things as it went on. Between this & their CZW match from last year, I think it's safe to say that David Starr & Matt Riddle have quite great chemistry with each other.


----------



## MC

After watching lots of bad wrestling in the past 24 hours, I decided to watch some DG 


*Dragon Gate Kotoka Road To Final - Day 7

No but recommend:*

ANTIAS (Eita, El Lindaman & T-Hawk) vs. Genki Horiguchi, Kotoka & Oji Shiiba: ****1/2*

Open The Triangle Gate Title Match: MaxiMuM (Jason Lee, Masato Yoshino & Naruki Doi) (c) vs. ANTIAS (Shingo Takagi, Takashi Yoshida & Yasushi Kanda): ****1/2 *


----------



## Wrestling is Life

Even though everything after Rollins' elimination paled in comparison to his parts, I am gonna give the Raw Gauntlet Match a yes as well. A fantastic Raw match, and smart booking in my opinion. Well done.


----------



## Ace

No but recommend AJ Styles vs Baron Corbin *** 1/2

These two have chemistry and always produce enjoyable matches, hopefully they're given more time and freedom on PPV one day.


----------



## Corey

I thought Rollins/Reigns was a ton of fun to start the guantlet but once Cena hit the ring I couldn't stand it. He literally just fucking stared at him and stalled for at least 15 minutes without actually _trying_ to beat him. Wayyyyyy too slow before it finally started getting really good down the line. Then once Seth went out I didn't give a shit about the match at all... and it went on for like another 45 minutes. :lol


----------



## Zatiel

How are people watching Dragon Gate at this point with Real Hero gone? Do they have a streaming service? Would love to see Kzy/Mochizuki. I always believed Kzy had greatness in him.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

Zatiel said:


> How are people watching Dragon Gate at this point with Real Hero gone? Do they have a streaming service? Would love to see Kzy/Mochizuki. I always believed Kzy had greatness in him.


*I believe the site the former Real Hero people set up is puroresudream.wordpress.com 

And yeah, Kzy/Mochi is just about one of the better underdog matches you'll see all year & Kzy really looked like a million bucks in it. All around fantastic stuff, imo.*


----------



## NastyYaffa

Vegeta said:


> No but recommend AJ Styles vs Baron Corbin *** 1/2
> 
> These two have chemistry and always produce enjoyable matches, hopefully they're given more time and freedom on PPV one day.


Yeah, I am sold that AJ & Baron can produce a classic PPV match together. Their TV matches have all been super enjoyable & last night's one was their best one yet (***3/4).


----------



## ShadowSucks92

No to AJ vs Corbin - **1/4


----------



## MC

No to: Styles vs Corbin-***1/4


----------



## Corey

Zatiel said:


> How are people watching Dragon Gate at this point with Real Hero gone? Do they have a streaming service? Would love to see Kzy/Mochizuki. I always believed Kzy had greatness in him.


https://rutube.ru/video/person/1067514/

He still uploads pretty much everything there match-by-match.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Haven't seen rest of the show yet, but...

*The Chosen Bros vs. Ringkampf - PWG Mystery Vortex V - ****1/4 - YES!*

A very good FIP segment w/ Thatcher to start things off; Thatcher sells it tremendously (no surprise there) & the work by Bros was good - especially by Riddle who's offense came off as super violent. Loved it. WALTER's hot tag was great, he came in & chopped the crap out of Cobb & Riddle. Now that lead to a FIP segment w/ Cobb & that was outstanding! Cobb sold his ass off & Ringkampf's work over him was terrific - they brutalized Cobb in such compelling fashion. Once Cobb finally got to make the hot tag to Riddle, Riddle came in with a house of fire~! & beat the crap out of Thatcher & WALTER for a while - that was until Ringkampf cut off his hot tag in amazing, strategic fashion. The finishing stretch sees them dominate Riddle for a while until Cobb sneaks back in after he had been resting for a while - The Chosen Bros deliver a couple of amazingly brutal looking double team moves to finish off an outstanding tag match. The selling of Cobb, the brutal offense of WALTER, Thatcher & Riddle, the fire of Riddle & the teamwork of Ringkampf make for an amazing package of tag team wrestling.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

Dragon Gate

Kotoka: Road to Final

Open The Dream Gate
*YES* Kzy vs Masaaki Mochizuki **** ¼

So Kzy was great in this match I just want to mention that before I gush over this Mochizuki title reign...... I love this Mochizuki title reign. I've been watching Dragon Gate for maybe 20 months and most of that was taken up by YAMATO being champion and his reign was the drizzling shits. But it didn't seem to matter because it felt to me like the Dream Gate title didn't matter that much anyway. In fact none of the DG titles seemed that important and it was all about factions and betrayals and individual characters. 

But this Mochizuki reign matters. It matters because no one expected him to win it and it's almost certainly his last run with it. I just want him to keep it a little longer, I want the matches to last just a little longer and when it ends I'll be an emotional wreck. If you're not on top of this Mochizuki title run get on it.


----------



## Dr. Middy

*YES to Johnny Gargano vs Andrade Cien Almas - NXT 2/21/18*

Another excellent match between two guys who have just an awesome amount of chemistry between them. Johnny's babyface comeback was great, with a tremendous DDT to the outside, and I loved the counter into the armbar. The beginning was excellent with a lot of heat when Candice did a great dive and beat the holy hell out of Zelina too. This was structured well, to when I even enjoyed the ref bump in that it let that bald fucker in Ciampa come in and screw Gargano again, thus furthering the drama and emotion in their feud, and letting Almas escape with the title. Really great match, to add to their other two great matches.

*****1/4*


----------



## TD Stinger

Yes to:

*NXT 2/21: Johnny Gargano vs. Andrade Cien Almas*

They followed up the MOTY in 2018 so far with another great one. This was a great REMATCH. And here's why:

1. It was not just a copy of their Philly match. This match was more focused on Andrade picking apart Gargano's arm, while the last match had more to do with both men hitting big moves to wear each other down.

2. There were callbacks to the last match. Andrade tried to do his Running Knees on the ring apron again, this time Gargano saw it coming. Andrade tried the Diving Double Foot Stomp to the outside again, Gargano escapes, throws out Andrade, and hits a Suicide Tornado DDT, a nice nod to his wife.

3. The counters. Because of the damage to Gargano's arm, Andrade tried to use Gargano's own submission to beat him. But Gargano countered it, because of course he would know how to counter his own move. Gargano even tried to use the Hammerlock DDT, but of course Andrade would know how to counter that.

This match took elements of what made the Philly match great, updated them, and added it's own drama with the stipulation of the match. Awesome match, even better rematch.

These two can do no wrong.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Andrade Cien Almas © v. Johnny Gargano, NXT 02/21/18* - ******


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Mustafa Ali vs Jack Gallagher on 205 Live (2/20/18).

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Tyler Bate vs. Zack Sabre Jr. - PROGRESS Chapter 63 - **** - YES!*

Bate tried to match ZSJ's ground game & for a while he did get some good stuff going there, but eventually it became clear that he was getting outclassed by the best technical wrestler in the world; Zack had a counter for EVERYTHING Bate tried to do. After that it's "the usual" ZSJ torture show & as always, it's a joy to watch. Bate did a great job being the FIP; his facial expressions & selling were very good. Bate starts to wrestle with more urgency as he abandons the initial ground plan he had going, he starts to go with his high impact power moves & those sure are a lot more successful against Zack than the ground game he tried to get going. Very good storytelling. Great match.

*Mark Davis vs. WALTER - PROGRESS Chapter 63 - ****1/4 - YES!*

WALTER has his new t-shirt on that says "WALTER KILLS". Very fitting, because that was the story of the match. WALTER chops the soul out of Davis who tries his hardest to survive & throws some really good hope spots. A fantastic underdog tale with a hellacious monster performance by WALTER & a really good underdog fighting from underneath performance by Davis.


----------



## MC

*NXT 21/02/2018
*
*No to:* Johnny Gargano vs Andrade Almas -* ***1/4 *

- It was a good TV match. Had some great moments. The finish was really good. Fuck you Ciampa.


* PROGRESS Chapter 63: Take Me Underground 11/02/2018*

*Yes To:* Tyler Bate vs Zack Sabre Jr - *****¼*

- Awesome match. Sabre's counters were excellently done. Tyler Bate's offence was great. Loved every second of it. 

Mark Davis vs Walter - ***** *

- So brutal. Those chops. Ouch.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

EVOLVE 100:
_Anthony Henry vs. Tracy Williams-****3/4*
Matt Riddle vs. James Drake in a No Ropes Breaks Match-*****1/2*
Keith Lee vs. AR Fox for the WWN Championship-*****1/4*
Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Austin Theory for the EVOLVE Championship-*****1/4*_









EVOLVE 101:
_Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Chris Dickinson-******
Keith Lee vs. Tracy Williams in a No Holds Barred Match-******
Matt Riddle vs. Darby Allin vs. Austin Theory vs. vs. Jaka in a Fatal 4-Way #1 Contenders Elimination Match-******_


----------



## MC

MC 16 said:


> *Dragon Gate Kotoka Road To Final - Day 5 07/02/2018*
> 
> *Yes to: Masaaki Mochizuki vs Kzy ****¼*
> Not usually a watcher of Dragon Gate but I've slowly been getting into the shows and they impressed me here with this match. Kzy looked like a star in the match. The fans really brought into him winning the match several times and they were really loud for him. The match was awesome. Loved it.
> *
> No But recommend: ANTIAS (Eita, El Lindaman & T-Hawk) vs. MaxiMuM (Ben-K, Masato Yoshino & Naruki Doi) vs. Tribe Vanguard (BxB Hulk, Flamita & YAMATO) ***3/4 *
> 
> Loved this match as well. Great stuff.



I've been obsessed with this match. So I've rewatched it and I love it evern more then I did before. I had much more insight in the storytelling behind, during and what it lead to so I'm upping the rating to *****1/2*. Mochizuki is amazing. Mochizuki's work on Kzy's ribs were excellent. Love his kick based style (it's probably my favorite style in wrestling). The crowd was red hot for this match and every near fall that Kzy had, the crowd were into and it felt like they were ready to explode. Watch this match. It's phenomenal.

I really couldn't recommend this any higher.


----------



## Mordecay

NO but recommended Golden Lovers and Chase Owens vs Cody, Marty Scurll and Hangman Page ***1/2


----------



## MC

*Dragon Gate Open The New Year Gate 2018 - Day 2 14/01/2018

No but recommend:* CIMA, Dezmond Xavier & Zachary Wentz vs. Bandido, Flamita & Ryo Saito ****½*

- Really good match. Fast paced. Great spots. Loved it.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

-***** Italiano- said:


> Dragon Gate
> 
> Kotoka: Road to Final
> 
> Open The Dream Gate
> *YES* Kzy vs Masaaki Mochizuki **** ¼
> 
> So Kzy was great in this match I just want to mention that before I gush over this Mochizuki title reign...... I love this Mochizuki title reign. I've been watching Dragon Gate for maybe 20 months and most of that was taken up by YAMATO being champion and his reign was the drizzling shits. But it didn't seem to matter because it felt to me like the Dream Gate title didn't matter that much anyway. In fact none of the DG titles seemed that important and it was all about factions and betrayals and individual characters.
> 
> But this Mochizuki reign matters. It matters because no one expected him to win it and it's almost certainly his last run with it. I just want him to keep it a little longer, I want the matches to last just a little longer and when it ends I'll be an emotional wreck. If you're not on top of this Mochizuki title run get on it.


*In some ways I feel bad for YAMATO, because the build up to his title win & the match against Shingo where he won it was one of the most hyped moments in recent DG memory & his momentum dying shortly after winning was from a combination of things, some of which were sadly out of his control. Then again, him having some mediocre defenses really didn't help revive his reign either. :lol 

But yeah, this Mochi reign has been something special. Each defense has delivered, from the match against YAMATO where he won the title, to the matches against Susumu, SaiRyo and now Kzy. I think one of the best things about this reign is just how different each match was, from structure to storytelling. From his title win at Dangerous Gate telling the story of Mochi trying to pull out a miracle win against YAMATO, to Gate of Destiny with him & Susumu trading each other's absolute best moves against each other (even going as far as to steal the other's signature moves to get the W), Final Gate showing SaiRyo breaking out of the comedy role for the first time in ages to win back the Dream Gate from DG's top dog, to now Kzy taking every ounce of punishment from Mochi & fighting back, giving everything he had to the point Mochi had to rely on a flash pin to eek out a victory.

This reign has been absolutely incredible & it's gonna be sad day when it ends. I've said that Mochizuki is arguably one of the best in the world right now, but when this title reign is over, I don't think it'd be a stretch to list him as one of the best of all-time. This man has had one hell of a career with a catalog of fantastic & memorable matches & this 3rd Dream Gate Championship reign just adds on to that amazing list.*


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

Deadman's Hand said:


> *In some ways I feel bad for YAMATO, because the build up to his title win & the match against Shingo where he won it was one of the most hyped moments in recent DG memory & his momentum dying shortly after winning was from a combination of things, some of which were sadly out of his control. Then again, him having some mediocre defenses really didn't help revive his reign either. :lol
> *


From what I've heard YAMATO is a better heel. But it never felt like his title reign was in focus. After he won it they spent their time dealing with Tozawa leaving and Monster express breaking up and then a lot of the focus was on MaxiMuM. Also his matches were over long and always had ten minutes of heat killing bullshit.

PROGRESS Chapter 63

*YES* Zack Sabre Jr vs Tyler Bate ***** ½*

*YES* Starr & Riddle vs Seven & Dunne ***** ¼*

*YES* WALTER vs Mark Davies ***** ¼ *


----------



## NastyYaffa

*GOLDEN LOVERS vs. Bullet Club (Cody & Marty Scurll) - ****1/2 - YES!*

THE LOVERS ARE BACK, BABY. This was just pure fireworks from START to FINISH; one of those matches where when it ended I went "man, pro wrestling's the goddamn best". Korakuen was ROCKING, Omega & Ibushi are absolutely wonderful together, the character work by all involved was great (especially by Cody who was on FIRE) & the all around storytelling combined with the atmosphere was just amazing. Lovely, lovely, lovely stuff.


----------



## MC

*NJPW: Honor Rising *

*Yes To:* GOLDEN LOVERS vs. Bullet Club (Cody & Marty Scurll) - ******


*No but recommend:* GOLDEN LOVERS & Chase Owens vs. Bullet Club (Adam Page, Cody & Marty Scurll) - ****3/4 *


----------



## Mordecay

No but recommended Golden Lovers vs Cody/Marty Scurll ****


----------



## TD Stinger

Yes to:

*Progress Chapter 63: Tyler Bate vs. Zack Sabre Jr.*

I've said before with ZSJ matches that, at least for me, they are either awesome or they boring as can be.

And this match was awesome. The way that ZSJ would just wrap himself around Bate no matter what position to lock in a new hold was amazing to see. And watching Bate constantly have to try and maneuver and at times just power his way out was awesome.

Have to say, as much as I enjoyed Walter vs. Thatcher, as of now this is my Progress MOTY.


----------



## Dr. Middy

*NO but Recommended - Tracy Williams vs Anthony Henry - EVOLVE 100 *

This was a hot match all the way through. We got a great sprint for the first half with some good striking, and then it transitioned to both guys bringing out the big moves with some nice near falls. I never have seen Henry before, but he looked real good here. Always like the ending where the heel manager fucks it up for the heel and helps the babyface win. 

****3/4
*

*YES to Matt Riddle vs James Drake - EVOLVE 100*

I did not expect as good of a match these two had. Just a great brawl at times with a shitton of chops, big moves, and a big man in Drake doing cannonballs and moonsaults which is something to see. I didn’t even know Drake when I started watching this, dude just looked like a fat dude that resembled an even larger Kevin Owens, but he impressed the hell out of me and the crowd, who loved him by the end. Riddle was good as always, and I always love how intense he gets, especially with the finish where he was just pounding Drake to a pulp. Excellent match!

*****1/4
*

*NO but Recommended - AR Fox vs Keith Lee - EVOLVE 100*

Fox’s bootleg Adam Rose gimmick is so easy to hate, and it legitimately annoys me, dude’s a great heel. This was kind of a match of two guys who are similarly arrogant and both show offs, but one happens to be really likeable while the other is in simple terms: a dick. The work was pretty good, although it got too heavy on spot kickout spot, and I didn’t like Lee kicking out of two 450s, but most of it was pretty good. 
*
***3/4*

*NO to Austin Theory vs Zack Sabre Jr. - EVOLVE 100*

This was solid, if one of Sabre’s weaker title matches as of late. Theory is incredibly young, so he has plenty of time to improve, and he did well considering his age. I especially like how good he already is at playing the cocky young kid with a lot of talent. Sabre did a good job at keeping on top of Theory’s cockiness and striking when he was prone. Pretty good main event. 

****1/2*


----------



## MC

Update 



> *Top Ten Matches in February*
> 
> 1. Kazuchika Okada vs Sanada ****¾ (New Beginning in Osaka 10/02)
> 2. Masaaki Mochizuki (c) vs. Kzy ****¼ 07/02 Dragon Gate Kotoka Road To Final - Day 5)
> 3. Jay Lethal vs. Jonathan Gresham ****¼ (ROH Honor Reigns Supreme 2018)
> 4. Tyler Bate vs Zack Sabre Jr ****¼ (11/02 PROGRESS Chapter 63: Take Me Underground)
> 5. CHAOS (Gedo, Hirooki Goto, Kazuchika Okada, Will Ospreay & YOSHI-HASHI) vs. Los Ingobernables de Japon (BUSHI, EVIL, Hiromu Takahashi, SANADA & Tetsuya Naito) (NJPW Road To The New Beginning 2018 Day 6) ****
> 6. Violent Giants (Shuji Ishikawa & Suwama) vs Kento Miyahara & Yoshitatsu (03/02 YOKOHAMA TWILIGHT BLUES SPECIAL 2018) ****
> 7. EVIL & SANADA (c) vs. Kazuchika Okada & Hirooki Goto (06/02 NJPW Road To The New Beginning 2018 Day 7) ****
> 8. Mark Davis vs Walter **** (11/02 PROGRESS Chapter 63: Take Me Underground)
> 9. Will Ospreay vs Hiromu Takahashi **** (New Beginning in Osaka 10/02)
> 10. Sami Zayn vs Kevin Owens ***¾ (SD 06/02)






> *Top Ten Matches of the Year so far*
> 1. Timothy Thatcher vs Walter
> 2. Kazuchika Okada vs Tetsuya Naito
> 3. Hirooki Goto vs Minoru Suzuki
> 4. Zack Sabre Jr vs Walter
> 5. Sanada vs Okada
> 6. Minoru Suzuki vs Hiroshi Takahashi
> 7. Odeo Tai vs Queens Quest
> 8. Masaaki Mochizuki vs. Kzy
> 9. Rush vs Satoshi Kojima
> 10. Andrade “Cien” Almas vs Johnny Gargano


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

NJPW/ROH Honor Rising: Japan Night 1
_Kushida vs. Flip Gordon vs. Hiromu Takahashi in a Triple Threat Match-******
Golden Lovers (Kenny Omega & Kota Ibushi) & Chase Owens vs. Bullet Club (Cody, Marty Scurll, & Hangman Page)-*****1/4*_









NJPW/ROH Honor Rising: Japan Night 2
_The Hung Bucks (Hangman Page & The Young Bucks) vs. CHAOS (Jay White, YOSHI-HASHI, & Chuckie T)-****3/4*
Dalton Castle vs. Beretta vs. Beer City Bruiser in a Triple Threat Match for the ROH World Championship-****3/4*
Golden Lovers (Kenny Omega & Kota Ibushi) vs. Bullet Club (Cody & Marty Scurll)-*****1/2*_


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Golden Lovers v. Cody & Marty Scrull, Honor Rising Night 2* - ***** ¼ *


----------



## Rusev Day

*YES Golden Lovers v. Cody & Marty Scrull, Honor Rising Night 2 - **** ¼ *

Golden Lovers are the best! Very fun tag team match! Can't wait to see where they are going with this.
Young Bucks vs. Golden Lovers would be fantastic.
They had some botches but it didn't take away from the great match. LMAO at Cody trying that missed powerslam spot that Orton usesally does.
Kenny looks like he is having the time of his life teaming with Ibushi.


More matches like this please!!


----------



## El Ingobernable

*MOTYC :

Andrade Cien Almas vs. Johnny Gargano - NXT 2/21/18 ****1/4

Bullet Club (Cody and Marty Scrull) vs. Golden Lovers (Kenny Omega and Kota Ibushi) - Honor Rising Night 2 ****1/4*


----------



## MC

*DDT Into The Fight 2018 25/02/2018*

*No But Recommend:* Danshoku Dino Vs Saki Akai Vs Akito Vs Antonio Honda Vs Kouki Iwasaki Vs Mizuki Watas: ***1/4 *

- Very entertaining to watch. There was so decent stuff in there as well. Dino made me laugh when his HP ran out. Funny stuff. I'm serious watch this match, it'll give you a good laugh. 

*No But Recommend:* Naomichi Marufuji Vs Kazusada Higuchi: ****¾ *

Really good match. It picked up by the end. Some good stuff. Marufuji delivered with his quick strikes. Higuchi as well. Good match. It felt a bit short but it doesn’t matter, they had a great match together. 

*Yes To: * Konosuke Takeshita & HARASHIMA Vs Shuji Ishikawa & Daisuke Sekimoto: - ******

Awesome match. Konosuke Takeshita & HARASHIMA played the underdog roles perfectly and they did such a great job wrestling on the defensive for the majority of the match. Shuji and Sekimoto worked really well together, cutting Takeshita and HARASHIMA off from each other. Real dominant performance. Great main event.


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles

*YES to Alexa Bliss (c) vs Sonya Deville vs Bayley vs Mandy Rose vs Sasha Banks vs Mickie James - RAW Women's Championship - WWE Elimination Chamber - 25.02.2018 - *****
This was a pretty good match and a good showing considering it was a first for everybody. Nobody looked bad in the match and they brought quite a few nice spots. For me, Sasha and Bayley were the stars of the match which makes it worse that Alexa got the win but whatever. I guess they will go with Asuka/Charlotte at Mania and do a multi-woman match for the RAW Women's Championship at WM 34. Don't believe they will give Bliss a 1v1 match at Mania.

*NO to The Miz vs Seth Rollins vs Finn Balor vs John Cena vs Roman Reigns vs Braun Strowman vs Elias - WWE Elimination Chamber - 25.02.2018 - ***3/4*
This was a good match with a very flat ending. Having Braun kill the whole field only for Roman to beat him with his typical offence was really bad. They should have eliminated Braun when Balor and Rollins were still there and then built towards a final Reigns vs Rollins showdown where Reigns somehow wins. Also, I am not the biggest fan of Braun tearing through the whole field like nothing and eliminating everybody with just one Powerslam.


----------



## Natecore

Nia vs Auska - Elimination Chamber
****
It’s so rare to see a prowrestling match in the sports entertainment company. 

The best WWE women’s match since Sasha vs Bayley


----------



## Ace

No to everything on EC

Nia vs Asuka **** 1/4 *
Would have rated it higher if it hadn't been for the weak finish.

Womens EC **** *
Decent match and story, but the botched Super twisted bliss reversal and no sell hurt it quite a bit.

Mens EC *-** *
Everyone knows how much I hate finisher kickouts, this match buried them.. The pacing was awful, the spots were lame and the match and structure flat out sucked. First time I've given a match negative stars and it's fully deserved. This was a hr long match which felt like 2.5 hrs.... I knew Roman was going to win, but I thought meh at least the match should be good, but god was I wrong.


----------



## Mordecay

No to everything at the Elimination Chamber

Womens EC ***1/2
Nia/Asuka ***
Mens EC **1/2


----------



## Ace

Mordecay said:


> No to everything at the Elimination Chamber
> 
> Womens EC ***1/2
> Nia/Asuka ***
> *Mens EC **1/2*


 C'mon, if a match ever deserved negative stars in the WWE, this is it.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Was doing homework during the whole show but Nia/Asuka seemed pretty decent.


----------



## Zatiel

Absolutely NO to everything from Elimination Chamber. Strowman isn't good enough yet to make that central a performance work (the dude was literally lining up and timing his kickout as guys were getting into position to pin him), and Reigns is catastrophically the wrong guy to heroically slay the monster.

My current match list goes:

1.	Kazuchika Okada Vs. SANADA (February 10) – NJPW: New Beginning in Osaka
2.	Kenny Omega Vs. Chris Jericho (January 4) – No Disqualification Match from NJPW: Wrestle Kingdom 12
& Kazuchika Okada Vs. Tetsuya Naito (January 4) – NJPW: Wrestle Kingdom 12
& Andrade Cien Almas Vs. Johnny Gargano (January 27) – NXT: Takeover Philadelphia
3.	Timothy Thatcher Vs. WALTER (January 28) – PROGRESS: Chapter 62 
4.	KUSHIDA Vs. Hiromu Takahashi Vs. Will Ospreay Vs. Marty Scurll (January 4) – NJPW: Wrestle Kingdom 12
5.	Will Ospreay Vs. Mark Andrews (January 20) – RPW: High Stakes 2018
6.	Kenny Omega Vs. Jay White (January 28) - NJPW: New Beginning in Sapporo 
7.	Hirooki Gotoh Vs. Minoru Suzuki (January 4) – Hair Vs. Hair Death Match from NJPW: Wrestle Kingdom 12
8.	Hiromu Takahashi Vs. KUSHIDA Vs. Flip Gordon (February 23) – ROH: Honor Rising Night 1
9.	Matt & Nick Jackson Vs. Sho & Yo (January 4) – NJPW: Wrestle Kingdom 12
10.	Kenny Omega & Kota Ibushi Vs. Cody Vs. Marty Scurll (February 24) – ROH: Honor Rising Night 2
11.	Roderick Strong Vs. Pete Dunne (February 14) – NXT TV
12.	Roderick Strong Vs. Hideo Itami (February 6) – WWE: 205 Live
13.	Hiroshi Tanahashi Vs. Jay White (January 4) – NJPW: Wrestle Kingdom 12
14.	Roderick Strong Vs. Tyler Bate (January 31) – NXT TV

And thanks for the links to Real Hero! I'm stoked to check out Mochizuki/Kzy, and to go back and catch up on all the Shingo singles matches I missed out on.


----------



## Ace

Cannot wait to see NastyYaffa's review, he'll probably give the main event 4.5*+ and I'll die a bit inside.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Women's Chamber*
Awesome match. Really liked Absolution's double team stuff against Bayley; especially Sonya Deville looked very good w/ her offense. She threw some very nice looking knees & kicks. Sasha came in w/ a house of fire - she looked very good as usual & I thought they told a good story of her keeping Mandy & Sonya as far as from each other as she could, so she could get one of them out of the match completely. Once Bayley has got some power back, she does exactly that; they did a very good job w/ Mandy's elimination, pushing it to be because of her lack of experience. Mickie looked really good for the short time she was in the match - everything she did looked very good & came in with a nice energetic vibe to them. Sasha turning on Bayley in the final 3 stages of the match was superb & their interactions against each other were FANTASTIC. Quite the chemistry between the 2, eh. The final 2 battle between Sasha & Alexa was great too, nice, but not overdone drama in it - it was kept just in the perfect length. Much like at the Rumble, the women delivered in their first-ever gimmick showing. Really good stuff all around! ****3/4*

*The Bar vs. Titus Worldwide*
Nobody's talking about this one, but I thought it was super simply, but very well structured tag bout. The story was all about The Bar working like such a solid unit, keeping Apollo from tagging to Titus for most of it. Cesaro & Sheamus did a good job working over the man & Apollo's selling was good. Titus' hot tag was very good - the Clash of the Titus nearfall was awesome. They even got the crowd into the match when they hit that finishing stretch, which was great to hear because they weren't making any noise for the 4 men involved in the early stages. Very good match. ****1/2*

*Asuka vs. Nia Jax*
Quite possibly the best performance in Nia's young career so far - she delivered a great monster-on-top performance while Asuka was a terrific underdog with lethal offense of her own. Probably my MOTN. ****3/4*

*Men's Chamber*
A looooooooong piece of shit. Only thing I liked was when Cena entered all cocky & full of swagger, but that lasted for about 30 secs or so. *DUD*


----------



## fabi1982

Nia/Asuka - **** - I give these ladies a YES, best match of Nia´s career and they work well together and I really enjoyed the match

Womens Chamber - NO, but recomended - ***3/4 - you knew who was winning, but great performance from James and all were giving their best. The interview after the match was great as well, Alexa mocking at its best!!

Mens Chamber - why would I watch this, just to see that Reigns is winning a match he shouldnt win? And the way it happend...yawn...best thing of the match was the obvious audio muting for all the boo´s Reigns got, worst Chamber I watched (didnt watch all to be honest).


----------



## TD Stinger

I can't believe I'm saying this, but Yes to:

*Elimination Chamber: Women's Elimination Chamber*

I gave this match no shot going in. But everyone played their roles well. There was a strong story throughout. They used the chamber effectively. There was a sense of urgency and intensity. Some cool spots. I ended up loving the match by the end of it.

The men's chamber ended up being a disappointment. It had it's moments but compared to the women they barely used the chamber until the very end.


----------



## Taroostyles

Nothing at EC even came close to a yes. The women's chamber was probably the best match I'd say maybe ***1/2 but it was also very sloppy and mistimed.


----------



## MC

No to everything last night.

Match One: Women’s Elimination Chamber Match- Good opener. I really didn't expect much from this and they exceeded my expectations for this match. Well done. The middle section was the best part of the match. The beginning was okay by Absolution standards. Banks and Bayley was awesome in the match. That finish was either botched or awful selling from Banks. Rating: *****

Match Two: Titus Worldwide (Titus and Apollo) vs The Bar (Sheamus and Cesaro)- This match was just filler. They never seemed to get out of the house show mode. It was okay. Rating: ***
*
Match Three: Nia Jax vs Asuka- Okay match. Odd finish. Wish Asuka got more offence but Nia performed well. Rating: ***¾* 

Match: Five: Men’s Elimination Chamber Match- Real lackluster main event. It really dull for the majority of the match. Nothing was engaging to me at all until Balor and Braun had there little moment but other than that, nothing was very interesting. Disappointing ending, it seemed way too rushed and it should've been more effective then it actually was. I knew that I wouldn't like this match since there is only two actaully good wrestlers in the match, Finn and Seth. Rating:* ***



Though, Finn Balor's CIMA attire is *****


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

NJPW Honor Rising

*YES* Flip Gordon vs KUSHIDA vs Hiromu Takahashi **** (as a side note I will say I watched this yesterday put four stars in my notebook but now I remember nothing that happened in it so its a yes but under protest.... from myself)

*YES* Cody Rhodes & Marty Scurll vs The Golden Lovers **** ¼


----------



## Alright_Mate

No to everything last night.

I'd give the Women's Chamber match a solid ***1/2, they put in tremendous effort and showed to everyone why Women's gimmick related matches may not be a bad thing after all.

God knows why Asuka vs Nia is getting high ratings though, that match was trash, Nia is horrible to watch.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Keith Lee vs. Zack Sabre Jr. - PWG Mystery Vortex V - **** - YES!*

After 3 awful matches in a row (Starr/Yehi, Janela/Webster, Guevara/Fenix), this sure was needed. Keith Lee & ZSJ had 2 absolutely great matches last year in EVOLVE, so I knew they would deliver here as well. And they sure did - they delivered a great match that's on par w/ the 2 EVOLVE matches I mentioned. The storytelling was very strong in this one - Zack kept baiting Keith into exchanges, Keith always answered to those & because of that Zack got some openings he took advantage of right away. Loved his targeting of Keith's leg, Keith's selling was very good & I loved how as Zack was beating the crap out of that leg, he completely dropped the usually-very-much-in-a-good-mood shtick of his. Great David vs. Goliath wrestling. Keith Lee vs. Zack Sabre Jr. is a great pairing.


----------



## MC

*STARDOM Queen's Fest 18/02/2018*

*Yes To: *
*
Goddess of Stardom Title Match - Oedo Tai (Hana Kimura and Kagetsu vs Mayu Iwatani and Tam Nakano. *******

- Awesome sprint of a match. So emotionally driven. Oedo Tai targeting Nakano who is obviously the weaker of the two, Nakano did a great job of being the fighting underdog. When Mayu got in there, she is amazing (no surprise there), her story with Kagetsu continues and their interactions were top notch. When/If Mayu regain the Red Belt, I want Kagetsu to challenge for it. Kagetsu cuts a real good promo afterwards as well which put the icing on an already great match. Awesome stuff by Stardom.


*AND*

*Wonder of Stardom Title Match - Io Shirai vs Momo Watanabe.* *****¼ *


- Incredible match between these two. The match was very multi layered with teh opening half being Momo absolutely dominating Io, going all out to beat her. The 2nd part was much more event with Io using her experience to regain a foothold in the match and eventually outsmart the 17 year old (Can’t believe that BTW) and get the win. Momo’s performance was fantastic, she loves a stiff kick which is my personal form of offence but she adds something extra this match and more the held her own again the best women’s wrestler in the world, Io Shirai. Again, Momo is only 17 years old, not that much younger then I am, and she is doing this stuff. I have little doubt that she will eventually overtake Io as the best female wrestler in the world but there is still a long way to go. 

*No But recommend:* *Meiko Satomura vs Toni Storm* ****¾ *

- Tough match to call. The action was really good throughout the match but since I knew the time limit draw was happening, it was difficult to truly get invested in the match, though the last 5 minutes did get me into the match. The match had some excellent mat based wrestling with Storm targeting Satomura arm who sold it very well. Overall real good match but the lack of investment for the majority of the match affected the rating. AND MAYU VS TONI!!!!!!!


----------



## TJQ

YES Andrade Cien Almas (c) vs Johnny Gargano @ NXTV 2/21*****1/4*

I love these two with all my heart :mj2

With that, I'm caught up with everything I want to, or am able to watch at the moment. Stuff always gets foggy below the ****1/2 mark for me when it comes to ordering so the early year top 10s are a bit hard to come up with past the first few. Just tried to think of what I fondly remember the most, so here's what I came up with for now. Been a wonderful 2 months so far, lads, this is looking like a very promising year for wrestling.

Have to say that Gargano has been the absolute MVP of this year for me, so far. There are many wrestlers in the world that I follow out of a love for their ability to have a good match damn near every time they step in the ring, and while I do think Gargano is somewhere in that upper realm, I'm not invested in anybody else quite like I am with him at this moment in time. His entire story up to this point with DIY and the break up, and this title chase has been excellent. I absolutely cannot wait to see what the rest of this year has in store for him, and if he'll be able to keep up this level of momentum going forward. 

1. WALTER (c) vs Timothy Thatcher @ PROGRESS Chapter 62 *******
2. Andrade Cien Almas (c) vs Johnny Gargano @ NXT Takeover: Philadelphia *******
3. Johnny Gargano vs The Velveteen Dream @ NXTV 1/24 *****1/4*
4. Andrade Cien Almas (c) vs Johnny Gargano @ NXTV 2/21 *****1/4*
5. Kenny Omega (c) vs Chris Jericho @ Wrestle Kingdom 12 *****1/4*
6. Mike Bailey vs Shuji Ishikawa @ D-Ou Grand Prix in Shinjuku 1/5 *****1/4*
7. The Young Bucks (c) vs Roppongi 3k @ New Beginning In Sapporo Night 2 *****1/4*
8. WALTER (c) vs Mark Davis @ PROGRESS Chapter 63 ******
9. Zack Sabre Jr (c) vs Darby Allin @ EVOLVE 98 ******
10. Women's Royal Rumble Match @ Royal Rumble ******​


Vegeta said:


> Cannot wait to see NastyYaffa's review, he'll probably give the main event 4.5*+ and I'll die a bit inside.


My favorite thing is this thread being conditioned to expect Yaffa to throw stars at bad matches on WWE PPVs :lol


----------



## NastyYaffa

Just wait till BIG MATCH JINDER has some PPV bangers again, brothers :kofi


----------



## WOKELAND2

TJQ said:


> My favorite thing is this thread being conditioned to expect Yaffa to throw stars at bad matches on WWE PPVs :lol


It is a tradition.

And Nasty Yaffa... Jinder Mahal Vs Nakamura HIAC and Jinder Mahal Vs AJ Styles CoC is not **** match.


----------



## MC

Ahh yes. Yaffa and his WWE ratings. Like Evolution, it's a mystery.


----------



## WOKELAND2

Best matches in February

1-WALTER Vs Timothy Thatcher ****3/4

2-Kzy Vs Masaaki Mochizuki ****1/2

3-Okada Vs SANADA ****1/4+ or ****1/2

4-Zack Sabre Jr Vs Tyler Bate ****1/4

5-Golden Lovers Vs Marty Scurll and Cody ****1/4

6-Andrade cien Almas Vs Johnny Gargano ****1/4

7-Kento Miyahara and Yoshitatsu Vs Violent Giants ****+

8-Matt Riddle Vs James Drake ****+

9-Matt Riddle Vs (((David Starr))) ****+

10-Jay Lethal Vs Jonathan Gresham ****

Bonus: WALTER Vs Mark Davis(****), Drew Gulak Vs Tony Nese(****)


----------



## MC

*Smackdown 27/02/2018*

NO To: John Cena vs AJ Styles: ***1/4 


It's by far the best match of the four but it's missing that spark. 

MITB Match: ***

SS Match: **1/4 

RR Match: *3/4

SD Match: ***1/4


----------



## Dr. Middy

Just for @MC 16 :becky2

*YES to John Cena vs AJ Styles - WWE Smackdown 2/27/18*

Thought this was laid out well, and there was at least a good reason for Cena to make a lot of covers like he did, all the way from the beginning, given his desperation to get a win to lead to Mania. I liked the ending of the match, including the table spot (which I thought should have been the finish) but the match had a great vibe to it. Good match!

******


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to John Cena vs AJ Styles Smackdown (2/27/18). 

I gave this very good match a 7.5/10


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Kalisto vs. Roderick Strong - **** - YES!*

Kalisto does his lucha things while Roddy destroys his back in violent fashion. Wonderful stuff.


----------



## MC

Spoiler: Top 10 Matches of 2018 So Far



*Matches of 2018 So Far*

1)	Timothy Thatcher vs Walter - Progress Chapter 62 - 28/01/18 - Progress Atlas Title Match - *****
2)	Kazuchika Okada vs Tetsuya Naito - Wrestle Kingdom 12 - 04/01/18 - IWGP Heavyweight Title - ****3/4 
3)	Hirooki Goto vs Minoru Suzuki - Wrestle Kingdom 12 - 04/01/18 - Hair vs Hair/IWGP Intercontinental Title - ****3/4 
4)	Zack Sabre Jr vs Walter - Evolve 99 - 14/01/2018 - Non Title - ****3/4 
5)	Sanada vs Okada - New Beginning in Osak - 10/02/18 - IWGP Heavyweight Title -	****3/4 
6)	Minoru Suzuki vs Hiroshi Takahashi	New Beginning in Sapporo Night One	27/01/18	IWGP Intercontinetal Championship Match	****1/2 
7)	Odeo Tai vs Queens Quest	Stardom 7th Anniversary 21/01/18	5 on 5 Ellimination ****1/2
8)	Masaaki Mochizuki vs. Kzy Dragon Gate Kotoka Road To Final - Day 5)	07/02/18	Open The Dream Gate Title Match	****1/2
9)	Io Shirai vs Momo Watanabe	Stardom Queen's Fest	18/02/18	Wonder of Stardom Title Match	****1/4 
10)	Rush vs Satoshi Kojima Fantastica Mania 2018 Night Eight	22/01/18 ****1/4







Spoiler: February



*Top Ten February Matches*

1. Kazuchika Okada vs Sanada ****¾ (New Beginning in Osaka 10/02) 
2. Masaaki Mochizuki (c) vs. Kzy ****½ 07/02 Dragon Gate Kotoka Road To Final - Day 5)
3. Io Shirai vs Momo Watanabe ****¼ (18/02 Stardom Queen's Fest)
4. Jay Lethal vs. Jonathan Gresham ****¼ (ROH Honor Reigns Supreme 2018)
5. Tyler Bate vs Zack Sabre Jr ****¼ (11/02 PROGRESS Chapter 63: Take Me Underground)
6. CHAOS (Gedo, Hirooki Goto, Kazuchika Okada, Will Ospreay & YOSHI-HASHI) vs. Los Ingobernables de Japon (BUSHI, EVIL, Hiromu Takahashi, SANADA & Tetsuya Naito) (NJPW Road To The New Beginning 2018 Day 6) ****
7. Violent Giants (Shuji Ishikawa & Suwama) vs Kento Miyahara & Yoshitatsu (03/02 YOKOHAMA TWILIGHT BLUES SPECIAL 2018) ****
8. EVIL & SANADA (c) vs. Kazuchika Okada & Hirooki Goto (06/02 NJPW Road To The New Beginning 2018 Day 7) **** 
9. Mark Davis vs Walter **** (11/02 PROGRESS Chapter 63: Take Me Underground)
10. Will Ospreay vs Hiromu Takahashi **** (New Beginning in Osaka 10/02)






Spoiler: Top Ten WWE Matches of 2018 So Far



*Top Ten WWE Matches of 2018 So Far*

1	Andrade “Cien” Almas vs Johnny Gargano	NXT TakeOver Philadelphia 27/01/18	NXT Championship Match	****1/4 
2 Cedric Alexander vs Mustafa Ali	205 Live 23/01/18 ***3/4 
3	Authors of Pain vs Kyle O'Reilly and Bobby Fish	NXT TakeOver Philadelphia 27/01/18	NXT Tag Team Chapiomships	***3/4 
4 Men’s Royal Rumble Match Royal Rumble	28/01/18	Rumble Match	***3/4 
5	Sami Zayn vs Kevin Owens Smackdown	06/02/18 ***3/4 
6 Hideo Itami vs Roderick Strong	205 Live	06/02/18 ***1/2
7	Drew Gulak vs Tony Nese	205 Live	13/02/18 ***1/2 
8	Johnny Gargano vs Velveteen Dream	NXT	24/02/18 ***1/2
9 Tyler Bate vs TJP 205 Live	30/01/18 ***1/2
10	Adam Cole vs Aleister Black	NXT TakeOver Philadelphia 27/01/18	No DQ	***1/2





Some great matches already and not even March yet (though, it will be in 11 hours time).


----------



## NastyYaffa

Spoiler: 2018 GRAPSLINGS



★★★★★
Andrade Almas vs. Johnny Gargano (WWE NXT Takeover: Philadelphia)
WALTER vs. Timothy Thatcher (PROGRESS Chapter 62: Fear No More, Come To Dust)

★★★★¾
Kenny Omega vs. Chris Jericho (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 12)

★★★★½
Bullet Club vs. Golden Lovers (ROH/NJPW Honor Rising: Japan - Day 2)

★★★★¼
Minoru Suzuki vs. Hirooki Goto (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 12)
Mike Bailey vs. Shuji Ishikawa (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Shinjuku)
The Chosen Bros vs. Ringkampf (PWG Mystery Vortex V)
Mark Davis vs. WALTER (PROGRESS Chapter 63: Take Me Underground)

★★★★
Roman Reigns vs. Samoa Joe (WWE RAW 01/01)
Roppongi 3K vs. The Young Bucks (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 12)
Mike Bailey vs. Yukio Sakaguchi (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Yokohama)
Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Darby Allin (EVOLVE 98)
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Minoru Suzuki (NJPW The New Beginning in Sapporo)
Drew Gulak vs. Tony Nese (WWE 205 Live 02/13)
Tyler Bate vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (PROGRESS Chapter 63: Take Me Underground)
Keith Lee vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (PWG Mystery Vortex V)
Pete Dunne vs. Roderick Strong (WWE NXT 02/14)
Catch Point vs. Ringkampf (EVOLVE 98)
Daisuke Sekimoto & Hideki Suzuki vs. Twin Towers (BJW New Year)
B-Boy vs. Daniel Makabe (3-2-1 BATTLE! Battle Rumble)
Asuka vs. Sasha Banks (WWE RAW 01/29)
David Starr vs. Matt Riddle (Beyond Spirit of 76)
Kalisto vs. Roderick Strong (WWE 205 Live 02/27)
Brock Lesnar vs. Braun Strowman vs. Kane (WWE Royal Rumble)
Rush vs. Satoshi Kojima (NJPW Presents CMLL Fantastica Mania - Day 8)​


​
Insanely good year so far.


----------



## Gmil2

TJP vs. Cedric Alexander - 205 Live **** YES


----------



## NastyYaffa

Another damn great month of wrestling wrapped:



> NJPW:
> *Roppongi 3K vs. The Young Bucks (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 12) || YES = 14 ||*
> Cody vs. Kota Ibushi (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 12) || YES = 9 ||
> *Minoru Suzuki vs. Hirooki Goto (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 12) || YES = 24 ||*
> *Marty Scurll vs. Hiromu Takahashi vs. KUSHIDA vs. Will Ospreay (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 12) || YES = 17 ||*
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Jay White (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 12) || YES = 2 ||
> *Kenny Omega vs. Chris Jericho (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 12) || YES = 31 ||*
> *Kazuchika Okada vs. Tetsuya Naito (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 12) || YES = 23 ||*
> El Soberano Jr. vs. Sanson (NJPW Presents CMLL FantasticaMania - Day 6) || YES = 1 ||
> Niebla Roja vs. Gran Guerrero (NJPW Presents CMLL FantasticaMania - Day 6) || YES = 2 ||
> Angel de Oro & Niebla Roja vs. Gran Guerrero & Ultimo Guerrero (NJPW Presents CMLL Fantastica Mania - Day 7) || YES = 1 ||
> Volador Jr. vs. El Barbaro Cavernario (NJPW Presents CMLL Fantastica Mania - Day 7) || YES = 1 ||
> Rush vs. Satoshi Kojima (NJPW Presents CMLL Fantastica Mania - Day 8) || YES = 2 ||
> Dragon Lee & Mistico vs. Gran Guerrero & Ultimo Guerrero (NJPW Presents CMLL Fantastica Mania - Day 8) || YES = 2 ||
> *Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Minoru Suzuki (NJPW The New Beginning in Sapporo) || YES = 15 ||*
> The Young Bucks vs. Roppongi 3K (NJPW The New Beginning in Sapporo - Day 2) || YES = 6 ||
> *Kenny Omega vs. Jay White (NJPW The New Beginning in Sapporo - Day 2) || YES = 10 ||*
> CHAOS vs. Los Ingobernables de Japon (NJPW Road to the New Beginning - Day 6) || YES = 3 ||
> Los Ingobernables de Japon vs. CHAOS (NJPW Road to the New Beginning - Day 7) || YES = 3 ||
> Tetsuya Naito vs. YOSHI-HASHI (NJPW The New Beginning in Osaka) || YES = 1 ||
> Will Ospreay vs. Hiromu Takahashi (NJPW The New Beginning in Osaka) || YES = 8 ||
> *Kazuchika Okada vs. SANADA (NJPW The New Beginning in Osaka) || YES = 11 ||*
> Flip Gordon vs. Hiromu Takahashi vs. KUSHIDA (ROH/NJPW Honor Rising - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> Bullet Club vs. Golden Lovers & Chase Owens (ROH/NJPW Honor Rising - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Bullet Club vs. Golden Lovers (ROH/NJPW Honor Rising - Day 2) || YES = 8 ||
> 
> Other Puro:
> Daisuke Sekimoto & Kazusada Higuchi vs. Hideki Suzuki & Konosuke Takeshita (DDT/BJW Toshikoshi Pro-Wrestling ~ Toshiwasure! Two Organization Shuffle Tag Tournament) || YES = 1 ||
> Joe Doering vs. Zeus (AJPW New Year Wars - Day 1) || YES = 7 ||
> Daisuke Sekimoto & Hideki Suzuki vs. Twin Towers (BJW New Year) || YES = 4 ||
> Daichi Hashimoto vs. Ryuichi Kawakami (BJW New Year) || YES = 1 ||
> Masashi Takeda vs. Takumi Tsukamoto (BJW New Year) || YES = 1 ||
> Naoya Nomura vs. Ryouji Sai (AJPW New Year Wars - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Burning Wild vs. Violent Giants (AJPW New Years Wars - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> *Mike Bailey vs. Shuji Ishikawa (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Shinjuku) || YES = 10 ||*
> Jiro Kuroshio vs. Konosuke Takeshita (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Shinjuku) || YES = 3 ||
> Kenoh vs. Kaito Kiyomiya (NOAH Navigation For The Future - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Konosuke Takeshita vs. Tetsuya Endo (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Osaka - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Akito vs. Shuji Ishikawa (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Osaka - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Jiro Kuroshio vs. Tetsuya Endo (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Nerima) || YES = 1 ||
> HARASHIMA vs. Konosuke Takeshita (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Nerima) || YES = 1 ||
> Mike Bailey vs. Yukio Sakaguchi (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Yokohama) || YES = 4 ||
> Daisuke Sasaki vs. Shuji Ishikawa (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Yokohama) || YES = 1 ||
> Masa Kitamiya & Masato Tanaka vs. Naomichi Marufuji & Shingo Takagi (Riki Choshu Produce Power Hall ~ Set Back The Clock) || YES = 1 ||
> Daisuke Sasaki vs. Mike Bailey (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Shin-Kiba) || YES = 1 ||
> Kazusada Higuchi vs. Shuji Ishikawa (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Shin-Kiba) || YES = 3 ||
> Keisuke Ishii vs. Konosuke Takeshita (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Shin-Kiba) || YES = 2 ||
> HARASHIMA vs. Tetsuya Endo (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Shin-Kiba) || YES = 1 ||
> Dezmond Xavier & Zachary Wentz vs. Bandido & Flamita (Dragon Gate Open The New Year Gate - Day 3) || YES = 1 ||
> Masaaki Mochizuki & Susumu Yokosuka vs. Tribe Vanguard (Dragon Gate Open The New Year Gate - Day 3) || YES = 1 ||
> Fuminori Abe vs. Takuya Nomura (BJW ~To Was Gat Early~) || YES = 1 ||
> Oedo Tai vs. Queen’s Quest (Stardom 7th Anniversary) || YES = 4 ||
> Taichi vs. Tetsuya Naito (TAKA & Taichi Produce TAKATAICHIMANIA) || YES = 2 ||
> HARASHIMA vs. Shuji Ishikawa (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix The Final!!) || YES = 2 ||
> Jun Akiyama & Yuji Nagata vs. Naoya Nomura & Ryouji Sai (AJPW Yokohama Twilight Blues Special) || YES = 1 ||
> Violent Giants vs. Yoshiken (AJPW Yokohama Twilight Blues Special) || YES = 3 ||
> ANTIAS vs. MaxiMuM vs. Tribe Vanguard (Dragon Gate Kotoka Road To Final - Day 5) || YES = 1 ||
> Masaaki Mochizuki vs. Kzy (Dragon Gate Kotoka Road To Final - Day 5) || YES = 5 ||
> Oedo Tai vs. Mayu Iwatani & Tam Nakano (Stardom Queen’s Fest) || YES = 1 ||
> Io Shirai vs. Momo Watanabe (Stardom Queen’s Fest) || YES = 1 ||
> Daisuke Sekimoto & Shuji Ishikawa vs. HARASHIMA & Konosuke Takeshita (DDT Into The Fight) || YES = 1 ||
> 
> Europe Indy:
> Doug Williams vs. Michael May (OTT Contenders 5) || YES = 1 ||
> Jordan Devlin vs. Darren Kearney (OTT Contenders 5) || YES = 1 ||
> Grizzled Young Veterans vs. Moustache Mountain (PROGRESS Chapter 61: Don’t Touch Me… Don’t… Don’t Touch Me) || YES = 1 ||
> Pete Dunne vs. Joseph Conners (PROGRESS Chapter 61: Don’t Touch Me… Don’t… Don’t Touch Me) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Brooks vs. Will Ospreay (PROGRESS Chapter 61: Don’t Touch Me… Don’t… Don’t Touch Me) || YES = 4 ||
> Travis Banks vs. Chris Brookes (PROGRESS Chapter 61: Don’t Touch Me… Don’t… Don’t Touch Me) || YES = 3 ||
> Monster Consulting & Ringkampf vs. RISE (wXw Back To The Roots XVII) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Brooks vs. Ryan Smile (RevPro High Stakes) || YES = 1 ||
> Mark Andrews vs. Will Ospreay (RevPro High Stakes) || YES = 2 ||
> Moustache Mountain vs. Suzuki-gun (RevPro High Stakes) || YES = 5 ||
> Chris Brookes vs. Trent Seven vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (PROGRESS Chapter 62: Fear No More, Come To Dust) || YES = 2 ||
> Travis Banks vs. TK Cooper (PROGRESS Chapter 62: Fear No More, Come To Dust) || YES = 1 ||
> *WALTER vs. Timothy Thatcher (PROGRESS Chapter 62: Fear No More, Come To Dust) || YES = 14 ||*
> Travis Banks vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (OTT Homecoming - Dublin) || YES = 1 ||
> Keith Lee vs. Mike Bailey (OTT Homecoming - Dublin) || YES = 1 ||
> Jordan Devlin vs. Timothy Thatcher (OTT Homecoming - Dublin) || YES = 1 ||
> The Kings of the North vs. The Rapture (OTT Homecoming - Dublin) || YES = 1 ||
> Chuck Taylor vs. Mark Haskins (OTT Homecoming - Belfast) || YES = 1 ||
> Keith Lee vs. Timothy Thatcher (OTT Homecoming - Belfast) || YES = 1 ||
> The Rapture vs. The Kings of the North (OTT Homecoming - Belfast) || YES = 1 ||
> David Starr vs. Mike Bailey (RevPro Live At The Cockpit 26) || YES = 1 ||
> Travis Banks vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (RevPro Live At The Cockpit 26) || YES = 1 ||
> Tyler Bate vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (PROGRESS Chapter 63: Take Me Underground) || YES = 5 ||
> British Strong Style vs. David Starr & Matt Riddle (PROGRESS Chapter 63: Take Me Underground) || YES = 1 ||
> Mark Davis vs. WALTER (PROGRESS Chapter 63: Take Me Underground) || YES = 4 ||
> 
> US Indy:
> David Starr vs. Joey Janela (Beyond Heavy Lies The Crown) || YES = 1 ||
> Keith Lee vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (PWG Mystery Vortex V) || YES = 1 ||
> The Chosen Bros vs. Ringkampf (PWG Mystery Vortex V) || YES = 1 ||
> Catch Point vs. Ringkampf (EVOLVE 98) || YES = 2 ||
> AR Fox vs. Matt Riddle (EVOLVE 98) || YES = 1 ||
> Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Darby Allin (EVOLVE 98) || YES = 7 ||
> Fred Yehi vs. Timothy Thatcher (EVOLVE 99) || YES = 2 ||
> WALTER vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (EVOLVE 99) || YES = 6 ||
> Keith Lee vs. Chris Dickinson (EVOLVE 99) || YES = 1 ||
> Markus Crane vs. SHLAK (GCW Hit ‘Em Up) || YES = 1 ||
> B-Boy vs. Daniel Makabe (3-2-1 BATTLE! Battle Rumble) || YES = 1 ||
> Jonathan Gresham vs. Mike Quackenbush (Beyond Spirit of 76) || YES = 1 ||
> David Starr vs. Matt Riddle (Beyond Spirit of 76) || YES = 2 ||
> James Drake vs. Matt Riddle (EVOLVE 100) || YES = 4 ||
> Keith Lee vs. AR Fox (EVOLVE 100) || YES = 1 ||
> Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Austin Theory (EVOLVE 100) || YES = 1 ||
> Chris Dickinson vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (EVOLVE 101) || YES = 1 ||
> Keith Lee vs. Tracy Williams (EVOLVE 101) || YES = 1 ||
> Austin Theory vs. Darby Allin vs. Jaka vs. Matt Riddle (EVOLVE 101) || YES = 1 ||
> 
> WWE:
> Roman Reigns vs. Samoa Joe (RAW 01/01) || YES = 6 ||
> Johnny Gargano vs. The Velveteen Dream (NXT 24/01) || YES = 4 ||
> The Undisputed Era vs. The Authors of Pain (NXT Takeover: Philadelphia) || YES = 3 ||
> *Adam Cole vs. Aleister Black (NXT Takeover: Philadelphia) || YES = 15 ||*
> *Andrade Almas vs. Johnny Gargano (NXT Takeover: Philadelphia) || YES = 35 ||*
> *30-Man Royal Rumble (Royal Rumble) || YES = 10 ||*
> Brock Lesnar vs. Braun Strowman vs. Kane (Royal Rumble) || YES = 1 ||
> 30-Woman Royal Rumble (Royal Rumble) || YES = 1 ||
> Asuka vs. Sasha Banks (RAW 29/01) || YES = 2 ||
> TJP vs. Tyler Bate (205 Live 30/01) || YES = 2 ||
> Roderick Strong vs. Tyler Bate (NXT 31/01) || YES = 4 ||
> Hideo Itami vs. Roderick Strong (205 Live 06/02) || YES = 3 ||
> SAnitY vs. The Undisputed Era (NXT 07/02) || YES = 3 ||
> Apollo Crews vs. Bray Wyatt vs. Finn Bálor vs. Matt Hardy vs. Seth Rollins (RAW 12/02) || YES = 1 ||
> Drew Gulak vs. Tony Nese (205 Live 13/02) || YES = 2 ||
> Pete Dunne vs. Roderick Strong (NXT 14/02) || YES = 5 ||
> Braun Strowman vs. Elias vs. Finn Bálor vs. John Cena vs. Roman Reigns vs. Seth Rollins vs. The Miz (RAW 19/02) || YES = 4 ||
> Andrade Almas vs. Johnny Gargano (NXT 21/02) || YES = 6 ||
> Alexa Bliss vs. Bayley vs. Mandy Rose vs. Mickie James vs. Sasha Banks vs. Sonya Deville (Elimination Chamber) || YES = 2 ||
> Asuka vs. Nia Jax (Elimination Chamber) || YES = 2 ||
> AJ Styles vs. John Cena (SmackDown Live 27/02) || YES = 1 ||
> Cedric Alexander vs. TJP (205 Live 27/02) || YES = 1 ||
> Kalisto vs. Roderick Strong (205 Live 27/02) || YES = 1 ||
> 
> ROH:
> Best Friends vs. Dragon Lee & Titan vs. The Young Bucks (ROH TV 20/01) || YES = 1 ||
> Jay Lethal vs. Jonathan Gresham (ROH Honor Reigns Supreme) || YES = 4 ||
> 
> Impact Wrestling:
> LAX vs. oVe (Impact Wrestling 18/01) || YES = 2 ||
> 
> Lucha Libre:
> ***** Casas vs. Sam Adonis (CMLL Lunes Arena Mexico) || YES = 1 ||
> Keyra vs. Ricky Marvin (Lucha Memes 01/02) || YES = 1 ||
> El Satanico vs. Hechihero (Lucha Memes 05/02) || YES = 1 ||


----------



## MC

*NOAH 22/02 Korukan Hall Show *

*YES TO*: Jay Bradley and Hideki Suzuki vs Marufuji and Kotoge - ****

- Hideki Suzuki in a tag team match against my favourite tag paring, Marufuji and Kotoge. Awesome match, Suzuki was a boss. Causing me turn from marking out to him, to wanting Kotoge to kick the hell out of him in a minute. And yes to Suzuki vs Marufuji. I need that match. Suzuki in 2018 has been awesome.


----------



## El Ingobernable

*[YES]Kalisto vs. Roderick Strong 205 Live - **** *

*No but very recommended - TJP vs. Cedric Alexander - 205 Live - ***3/4*


----------



## Corey

Guys I'm so behind right now. :lol

*YES! (****)* to Golden Lovers & Chase Owens vs. Cody, Hangman, & Marty from Honor Rising Night 1

My eyes were glued to the screen for the duration of this. Fun ass match with great character work from Cody & Marty. The pop for the Golden Lovers reunion was insane and I can't imagine what it would've sounded like if they ran a larger venue for it. Have to give huge props to Chase Owens here too because he really showed out. Loved his FIP segment and his fire in the late minutes. Fantastic match and Cody's postmatch promo was just a bonus.

*MLW Heavyweight Title Tournament - 1st Round:* Matt Riddle vs. Jeff Cobb _(MLW Road to the World Championship)_ ***** (YES!)*

First thing, Tony Schiavone is on commentary for this and man does that take me back. That was really cool. Secondly, I loved the shit out of this match. Cobb throws Riddle around like a child even with a banged up wrist but the match tells a really good story in the late stages and there was way too much good stuff to not nominate it. This whole show is free and it's 100% worth a watch. Also on here:

Austin Aries vs. ACH - **** 1/2*
*Hardcore Grudge Match:* Sami Callihan vs. Darby Allin - **** 1/2*


----------



## antoniomare007

Too lazy to catch up on this thread. But I'm assuming at least one of y'all already nominated this (you fucking better), so...

*YES* to 

*Takuya Nomura vs Fuminori Abe - Big Japan 1/17/18*

This was incredible. 12 minutes of INTENSE wrestling. No wasted motion, two people wanting to win - with clear strategies - and doing their everything to get on top. Stiff as fuck in part, some dope fucking counters and a crowd that's really engaged. GO WATCH THIS, it's short and to the point. As close as a Bati Bati style match you gonna get from Big Japan.


----------



## Yeah1993

I'm pretty behind as well but luckily being picky and choosy and not watching full shows means I only have about 50 or so matches to watch to consider myself sort of caught up.
@antoniomare007; I voted that a while back, watched it on the RealHero archive.  It's awesome. :cozy


edit - did the mention work after the edit omg :mark:


----------



## MC

*Dragon Gate
*
*
No but highly recommend: CIMA & Kotoka vs. El Lindaman & Shingo Takagi ***¾ - Champions Gate Day One 03/03/2018
* 

- Very good tag match. I believe this was Kotoka's retirement match so he went out on a very good one. El Lindaman and Takagi's antics were a huge highlight for me. Great stuff from CIMA as well. Overall great Tag Team Match. MOTN by far.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Io Shirai vs. Momo Watanabe - Stardom Queen's Fest - ****1/4 - YES!*

Young Momo Watanabe delivers a breakout performance in her first real big singles main event match while Io Shirai delivers a super selfless, amazing ace performance. Loved Momo starting the match w/ that fire, going right away at Io - that stunned her for a bit, but pretty shortly she got the control with a very violent, lovely looking dropkick. Io's control segment in general was very violent & I loved it - she sure brought IT to her stablemate. After a while Momo gains the control, and from that moment on, she pretty much dominates Io - she busts out bomb after bomb after bomb, Io's selling is outstanding & her comeback in the end is really great. Great match.


----------



## ShadowSucks92

Yes to David Starr vs WALTER - ****1/2 - Fight Club Pro: Thank You Francois


----------



## Corey

Still playing catch up...

Roderick Strong vs. Kalisto _(205 Live 2/27)_ ***** (YES!)*

This fuckin ruled! They worked off of each other extremely well and the crowd was into it (even got 205 chants!). I LOVED that destino looking counter that Kalisto hit off the top rope when Roddy tried the body slam. No one knew what to call it was but it was super innovative. Also Roddy completely MURDERING Kalisto for the finish was wonderful. Great stuff in just 11 minutes.

*ROH World Championship:* Dalton Castle (c) vs. Beretta vs. Beer City Bruiser _(ROH/NJPW Honor Rising Night 2)_ ***** (YES!)*

Guys where is the love for this match!? For an impromptu 3 way this was so much fun. Everyone got their chance to shine and bodies were literally flying everywhere. I love Dalton's new attitude since he became champ. He'll take on anyone and everyone and he's been so fucking scrappy and more physical than usual. Bruiser was fucking awesome in this getting himself over and SO much credit to Trent for working the match with that torn bicep/pec (whatever it is). He didn't look to hold back at all. Loved how both he and the Bruiser got their own _really_ close nearfalls and the finish was pretty sweet. Underrated match right here for sure.

Golden Lovers vs. Cody & Marty Scurll _(ROH/NJPW Honor Rising Night 2)_ ***** (YES!)*

Probably not much else to say about this that you guys haven't already covered. Hell of a tag match with some crazy moves and wild action. A little sloppy in points but tons of fun. Cody stealing a kiss from Ibushi was weird as shit. :lol


----------



## MC

*Dragon Gate: Champions Gate Day Two 04/03*

*Yes To:* *Masaaki Mochizuki (c) vs. Ben-K **** *


- Huge improvement on their last match on the road to show. This was excellently paced. Mochi's kicks were on point as always. Great back and forth battle between the two. Loved the closing stretch and the armbar finish. 




Also, MVP for February 2018 goes to Kazuchika Okada. Had three outstanding matches in both single and tag matches. Great month for the rainmaker.


----------



## Corey

*Open The Dream Gate Championship:* Masaaki Mochizuki (c) vs. Kzy _(Dragon Gate 2/7)_ ***** 1/4 (YES!!)*
www.dailymotion.com/video/x6f3ar1

Hell of a match and a hell of a fight from Kzy. Crazy twists and turns in the final minutes although my only gripe may be that they undersold many of those big strikes and moves. Still a ton of fun though.


----------



## TJQ

YES Roderick Strong vs Kalisto @ 205 Live 2/27 ****

Good lord, this match was an absolute blast. Roddy's offense was a pleasure, as always. Love to see him in control and dismantling people with big chops and back breakers, INCLUDING THAT GOD DAMN AWESOME END OF HEARTACHE ON THE ANNOUNCE TABLE. I also appreciated Roddy indulging in some taunting, doing Kalisto's lucha chant then stomping on his hand. Kalisto played really well from beneath, had a lot of really cool reversals and brief fiery comebacks before Roddy brought him back to reality. 205 Live has been on fucking fire lately.

YES Io Shirai (c) vs Momo Watanabe @ Stardom - Queen's Fest ****1/2

This match was fucking absurd. There are times where Io works from beneath and the matches don't come out as well due to some of the younger Stardom wrestler's inexperience, and the matches end up falling apart. That was not even remotely a problem here, as god damn 17 year old Momo Watanabe had some VERY long control segments and they were an absolute joy. Momo spent a large portion of this match in control, keeping Io down or on the run with some brutal kicks and diving knees. Her offense was really good here, I'm a big fan of stiff kicks and knees, and she was hitting them from all over the place. I also liked that there was a variety of double knee set ups, some off the top rope and some just to Io seated in the center of the ring that would immediately transition into a pin attempt. Io had some brief comebacks, but a large majority of this match was Momo on the verge of winning. Io gained control at the end and used a bit of momentum to get into a brutal finishing sequence, with a shotei that busted Momo open, then finishing off with her tombstone/moonsault combo. 

Io is phenomenal, this is known, but Momo came out of this match looking like an A+ player. She showed up in a big way and proved she could hang with one of the best wrestlers in the world, very excited to see if she keeps up this quality of match going forward in her career, because again, *she's only fucking 17.*


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles

*YES to Kazuchika Okada vs Will Ospreay - NJPW 46th Anniversary - 6th March - *****

This was a really good match that was different from what both of these men deliver usually. It was refreshing to see an Okada match under 30 mins . I really liked their chain wrestling in the beginning and Ospreay looked good in his sequences. Okada was good too, but man this is the third big singles match that he ended in the exact same way. Counter into jumping Tombstone into Rainmaker. I am getting annoyed at this sequence, Okada should do some different finishing sequences now.


To be honest, I was expecting this to be better as I thought Ospreay would get more offence in. And surprisingly, I thought this match didn't feel that long so I would have liked this one to go over the 30 minutes. This should have been about the same length that was Okada/SANADA and it would have been incredible. Equally, Okada/SANADA would have been better if it had only gone 25 mins and cut out the 5 mins from the slow part in the beginning.

I guess Okada/Tanahashi is the plan for Sakura Genesis and that match should be awesome :mark


----------



## MC

*NJPW 46th Anniversary Show 2018*
*
Yes To: Will Ospreay vs Kazuchika Okada *****

- Great match between two polar opposites. They clashed together so well and they made it a real good match. Some of the counters in the match were well done, the Os-cutter into the dropkick etc. The story in the match was Ospreay used his speed to control Okada in the opening but Okada eventually brought it back to a even encounter which was very enjoyable to watch. It felt much shorter then it probably was. Felt like a 10 minute sprint and that's probably my only gripe with the match, it felt incomplete somewhat. Probably due to Okada usually going longer but it doesn't matter too much. Ospreay was much more reserved in this match, less of his shouting swearwords, better selling and less spotty work but it worked in the main event. Good match. Same old, same old.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Ospreay vs. Okada* is the same fucking match Okada does with everyone these days. The SANADA match was kinda pushing it, but even then I really enjoyed it. This one, however, holy shit. Just goddamn NOTHING until Billy busted out a couple of fun reversals during the finishing stretch. A big NO & ***


----------



## ShadowSucks92

No to everything from the NJPW Anniversary show. Nothing bad but nothing I would call must see either. As for O'Spreay vs Okada, I expected more. It felt like we were going through the typical Okada match and Will never really got a chance to shine and it never seemed Okada had to dig down deep and beat O'Spreay and Okada's matches are now starting to become boring for me as he seems to end every match the same way. Overall not a bad match, just disappointing because I know both guys are capable of so much more.


----------



## MC

:armfold The match was awesome 

*AJPW Excite Series 25/02/2018*


*No but recommend: Kento Miyahara & Yoshitatsu (c) vs. The Bodyguard & Zeus ***½ *

- Very good tag team match. Yoshitatsu was a great babyface in peril and was the target of the team, like always. Zeus (whos blonde now) and The Bodyguard worked well as a team. Good match.


----------



## TJQ

Just finished Okada/Billy, I don't think it was awful or anything, just boring. It felt like a very standard NJPW main event, lots of down time with some neat sequences peppered throughout. I enjoyed *most* of the bits when Billy was in control, he had some blazing hot comeback sequences, with my favorite being that kicksault -> spanish fly -> that FAT fucking lariat. But just as I would get pulled in, the match slowed back down to a crawl again. It didn't do anything to offend me, I just don't think it was particularly that great. Would give it like ** or something lol


----------



## dukenukem3do

WWE Smackdown Live 3/6/18
Yes to :Randy Orton vs Jinder Mahal ****1/2 
One hell of match, the psychology is on point and Jinder to challenge for the us title at wrestlemania


----------



## Deadman's Hand

-***** Italiano- said:


> From what I've heard YAMATO is a better heel. But it never felt like his title reign was in focus. After he won it they spent their time dealing with Tozawa leaving and Monster express breaking up and then a lot of the focus was on MaxiMuM. Also his matches were over long and always had ten minutes of heat killing bullshit.
> [/B]


*Yeah, YAMATO has shown some great fire as a babyface in the past, but he's far, far more comfortable as a heel. His work in Mad Blankey & VerserK, especially his tag team with Doi, was great stuff. 

Anyways, YES! to the following:

Timothy Thatcher vs. WALTER (c) : PROGRESS Atlas Championship (PROGRESS: Chapter 62) **** 3/4

Two partners in Ringkampf putting their team aside to pummel the everloving shit out of each other for the Atlas title. Brutal & phenomenal stuff all around from two fantastic wrestlers. 

MaxiMuM (Naruki Doi, Masato Yoshino & Jason Lee) (c) vs. Tribe Vanguard (YAMATO, Yosuke Santa Maria & Flamita) Open The Triangle Gate Championship (Dragon Gate: Champion Gate 2018 in Osaka Day 1) **** 

What a match. All 6 guys/gals in this match was on point, but the two folks in this match I was the most impressed with had to have been Jason Lee & Yosuke. YAMATO, Flamita, Doi & Yoshino were all good-great here, but those two really stood out to me, with Yosuke delivering arguably her best performance since her Brave Gate reign back in 2016 & Jason Lee shining once again in the Dragon Gate style. I'm surprised by how well Lee's done in DG so far, since he's only been in the company since September, but has really fit in with everyone in the company & I'm really looking forward to seeing how far he goes in Dragon Gate.


Masaaki Mochizuki (c) vs. Ben-K: Open The Dream Gate Championship (Dragon Gate: Champion Gate in Osaka Day 2) **** 1/2
It's crazy to think that back in 2004, there was rumors that Mochizuki (as well as CIMA) could be hanging up the boots, because despite being 48 years old, he's been having one of the best singles title reigns in wrestling right now. This was good stuff, with Ben-K looking like he absolutely belonged in the ring with one of DG's finest, taking the punishment & giving a ton in return, Mochi being determined to get Ben-K back for his upset in Hakata, targeting the arm & delivering some vicious kicks throughout the whole match. The finishing stretch & ending of Mochi putting Ben-K down with a triangle choke was well done, too.

A lot of DG fans pegged Ben-K as a top prospect of the 2016 class & when this was over, I firmly believe he'll be ready for the Dream Gate with just another year or so of polish. Great back & forth match, with Mochi making another one of DG's future look strong, even in defeat.

Mochi's next defense will be in Wakayama against Big R & I'm really looking forward to it. Those two put on a MOTYC back in August & with the Dream Gate on the line, I'm expecting another fantastic match between them.*


----------



## MC

MC 16 said:


> *NJPW 46th Anniversary Show 2018*
> *
> Yes To: Will Ospreay vs Kazuchika Okada *****
> 
> - Great match between two polar opposites. They clashed together so well and they made it a real good match. Some of the counters in the match were well done, the Os-cutter into the dropkick etc. The story in the match was Ospreay used his speed to control Okada in the opening but Okada eventually brought it back to a even encounter which was very enjoyable to watch. It felt much shorter then it probably was. Felt like a 10 minute sprint and that's probably my only gripe with the match, it felt incomplete somewhat. Probably due to Okada usually going longer but it doesn't matter too much. Ospreay was much more reserved in this match, less of his shouting swearwords, better selling and less spotty work but it worked in the main event. Good match. Same old, same old.



So I decided to give this a rewatch after not really remembering anything from the match and it wasn't as good as I first though. I originally said that it felt like a 10 minute sprint but it kinda dragged (the ospreay parts) this time round. The first few minutes were good with Okada just beating Ospreay on the ground, I would've liked that to be the majority of the match. The middle part was okay, again forgettable. The ending was great though, it was very fast paced and the counters were still very good. 


Is it a **** match I first said? No, I'm changing it to a* ***1/4 *


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Ospreay/Okada was solid, whenever Will was in control I'd say the match was rather interesting. When Okada was in control however, the match was pretty boring. The last 5 minutes or so were pretty great but that was taken away by the trash finish. It seems nowadays every Okada match the finish is *two rainmakers - counter on the third- rainmaker* :lol


----------



## Bryan Jericho

A BIG no to Ospreay vs. Okada. As has been said by a few already, boring.


----------



## TJQ

MC 16 said:


> The middle part was okay, again forgettable. The ending was great though


njpw.jpg


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

Yeah I'm not recommending anything from anniversary show either. I enjoyed the show and though it was solid top to bottom but it was a night of three star matches.


----------



## MC

TJQ said:


> njpw.jpg


I normally don't find the middle bit boring but on this occasion, I did. On the plus side, SANADA and YOSHI-HASHI is MOTN!!!


----------



## TJQ

MC 16 said:


> I normally don't find the middle bit boring but on this occasion, I did. On the plus side, SANADA and YOSHI-HASHI is MOTN!!!


How good was that? I didn't watch it :lol


----------



## MC

TJQ said:


> How good was that? I didn't watch it :lol


:armfold

Pretty damn good. Gave it ***1/2


----------



## TJQ

MC 16 said:


> :armfold
> 
> Pretty damn good. Gave it ***1/2


Procrastinating a research paper at the moment, so I'll give it a watch :lol Only watched Okada/Billy because everybody was either loving it or hating it, didn't really have an interest in anything else on the card.


----------



## NastyYaffa

HEAVYWEIGHT TAICHI vs. Naito was the MOTN. Taichi had some awesome, brutal looking offense in it & Naito made him look like million bucks. Established him as a true heavyweight contender.

The Age of Taichi is upon us, brothers. We can only hope that he is the one to end Okada's reign of terror :cozy


----------



## ShadowSucks92

NastyYaffa said:


> HEAVYWEIGHT TAICHI vs. Naito was the MOTN. Taichi had some awesome, brutal looking offense in it & Naito made him look like million bucks. Established him as a true heavyweight contender.
> 
> The Age of Taichi is upon us, brothers. We can only hope that he is the one to end Okada's reign of terror :cozy


I will say Taichi did impress me in this match but the best part for me was obviously the ending. But this match did make me want to see more of Taichi (never thought I'd say them words)


----------



## MC

Called Taichi being good from the start. BOW DOWN TO ME


----------



## TJQ

MC 16 said:


> :armfold
> 
> Pretty damn good. Gave it ***1/2


I'm glad that you found joy in that match, because I did not LOL


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

Open The Dream Gate
*YES* Ben K vs Masaaki Mochizuki ****

Another quality match in the awesome Mochizuki title reign. In general I hate matches from a hard cam only view. While WWE may go crazy with the cuts and zooms I do prefer to have at least two camera angles. Despite this the match had me pretty engrossed by the end.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Buddy Murphy vs. Mustafa Ali - WWE 205 Live 03/06 - ****1/4 - YES!*

The opening portion of the match does a great job establishing the fact that not only is Murphy the bigger, more powerful of the two, but also the quicker one. Ali establishes that he is no slouch either, he one ups Murphy & mocks his taunt - that lead to a DISGUSTING lariat thrown by Murphy. Great stuff. The match is wrestled with more & more sense of urgency as it goes on - both guys did a TREMENDOUS job doing that. You can feel Ali's desperation as he is pretty much getting outclassed - he gets one big opening though. He does a goddamn NASTY 450 to the arm of Murphy; that was absolutely vicious & Murphy sells it like death. Ali finally got a gameplan going; he starts targeting Murphy's arm at every chance he gets, weakening it big time as the match goes on. Murphy sells it greatly. Like I mentioned, the urgency just keeps on rising & rising. Murphy knows his arm is fucked, but he still risks it by doing big dives & moves (still selling in superb fashion) - he knows what's at stake. This match honestly did the best job in recent memory in putting over it's stipulation of winner gets _____. The finish is great w/ Murphy selling that arm like it's about to explode & Ali capitalizing on the damage he had done. Amazing stuff. GODDAMN. Blew me away - Buddy Murphy is indeed "the best kept secret" in WWE; had no idea he had this kind of stuff in him! 

Buddy Murphy vs. Mustafa Ali, welcome to the top-10 of the year so far!


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

NJPW 46th Anniversary:
_Roppongi 3K vs. Suzuki-Gun (El Desperado & Yoshinobu Kanemaru) vs. Los Ingobernables de Japon (Hiromu Takahashi & BUSHI) in a 3-Way Tag Team Match for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Championship-******
YOSHI-HASHI vs. SANADA-****3/4*
Tetsuya Naito vs. Taichi-******
Minoru Suzuki vs. Togi Makabe for the IWGP Intercontinental Championship-******
Kazuchika Okada vs. Will Ospreay-*****1/2*_


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Tetsuya Naito v. Michael Elgin*, *REVOLVER Friday The 16th Naito Takes Dayton* - ******

*Austin Aries (c) v. Johnny Impact, Impact Wrestling Cross Roads *- ******


----------



## Dr. Middy

*YES to Zack Sabre Jr. vs Tyler Bate - Progress Chapter 63: Take Me Underground*

A brilliant technical affair between these two. It started as a pretty equal submission heavy match before devolving into Bate staying more on the power game given his strength advantage over Sabre, while Sabre seemingly found submission counters for just about every one of Bate’s signatures moves. This continued throughout the match, to where Bate would counter out of Sabre, and Sabre would counter Bate’s counter! The hyperlocalization move Sabre does looks brutal, and actually is quite believable as it tucks your chin into your chest making breathing difficult. This was goddamn great!
*
****1/2
*

*YES to British Strong Style (Pete Dunne & Trent Seven) vs. David Starr & Matt Riddle - Progress Chapter 63: Take Me Underground*

I appreciate so much how Dunne actually attacked Riddle’s feet, I always wondered why nobody really utilized how he didn’t wear boots. In fact, anything they did together was awesome. Seven was great as a babyface in peril, while also being hilarious. I bet he’d be a huge hit in WWE if booked well as a comedy character. David was great as well working with Seven.

But yeah, this was an awesome exhibition in every way, with great comedy, spots, technical work, and it was just fun as hell, especially the second half!
*
****1/4*
*
YES to Mark Davis vs WALTER - Progress Chapter 63: Take Me Underground*

Not even a few minutes in and Davis’ chest was just a bloody mess from those massive chops. Just insanity this was, as it settled into a huge, stiff brawl. Davis tried his best, but really this was just a path of destruction by WALTER, who continues to be one of the best of the selection of big brutal heavyweights. 

*****
*

*NO but Recommended - Travis Banks vs TK Cooper vs Chris Brookes - Progress Chapter 63: Take Me Underground*

This was action packed and real fun. They kept up the pace, and even included what seemed like a 4 minute section where they just tossed chairs at one another randomly. I really like the Northern Lights Bomb as a finish, it looks damn cool. Cooper actually is who I ended up liking here most, he comes across real well and plays his character well, especially the high risk hesitation given his previous injury. Banks was good in this match too, but he’s missing something. And Brookes is just there for me. 

****3/4
*


----------



## The Nuke

No but recommended: Aries vs Impact from Crossroads ****


----------



## Zatiel

Yes to Ishii Vs. Elgin. I watched it twice this morning and it was honestly better the second time. It was a slugfest, but Elgin varied the timing and kinds of strikes really well, and the escalation of power moves between them was incredible. Elgin stealing the Brainbuster was dastardly. Ishii shrugging off elbow strikes and marching forward until he had Elgin backed into a corner was badass. The two botches honestly made the match better, particularly Ishii almost coming out of the Running Powerbomb, since it cost Elgin momentum and setup Ishii rebounding out of the corner with a Lariat better.

Am I bummed who won? Yeah. But the match was excellent.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Elgin vs. Ishii - ****1/4 - YES!*

Two bad bulls colliding in explosive fashion. Masterly paced & structured smack/bombfest.


----------



## MC

*NJPW New Japan Cup Day One 09/02/2018*

*No But recommend: Michael Elgin vs Tomohiro Ishii: ***3/4 
*
The match was really good. The wrestling was great stuff throughout the match but there wasn’t a lot of heat for the match which is a shame. The crowd was into it a little but they never went crazy. The match lacked some urgency as well. One part of the match, Ishii almost died with a sicking neck bump from the top. Glad Ishii could continue to wrestle, I thought he was paralyzed after that. In the match they had a talk and I think that they might have called an audible and changed the winner to Elgin but I may be wrong. Can't believe Ishii lost.


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles

*YES to Michael Elgin vs Tomohiro Ishii - New Japan Cup Day 1 - *****

Great match and a very nasty botch, hope Ishii is fine. I don't get why you would allow such a move from the top rope that screams disaster anyway since Elgin can't really have a proper hold of Ishii. The move looked sick but was too dangerous for my liking. Still, the match was great although it took me a while to get into it, once it got going it was great. Still not close to the other 4*+ matches but it was solid enough to give it the sharp 4.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Michael Elgin v. Tomohiro Ishii, NJC Night 1* - ***** *

Ishii isn't human.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

New Japan Cup
*YES* Micheal Elgin vs Tomohiro Ishii **** ¼

Stone pitbull indeed. I hope the ring is okay.


----------



## Corey

*ROH World Championship:* Dalton Castle (c) vs. Jay Lethal _(ROH 16th Anniversary Show)_ ***** (YES!)*

Finally this company allotted enough time for a PPV main event to actually develop into something really good! Top notch performance from Lethal as usual and the whole thing really got Dalton over even more as a serious performer instead of a bit of a sideshow act. His leg selling was so good that it actually seemed like a real injury (and who knows, maybe it was). Quality stuff.

*Vegas Street Fight:* Hung Bucks vs. SoCal Uncensored - **** 3/4*

EDIT: Elgin vs. Ishii - ***** (YES!)*


----------



## ShadowSucks92

Yes to Dalton Castle vs Jay Lethal - ROH 16th Anniversary PPV - ****1/2

This was a great match that really helped establish Castle as a top main event star in ROH which is what he really needed. Jay Lethal was once again great and shows why he is the best wrestler ROH has right now.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Taichi vs. Tanahashi - **** - YES!*

Taichi Ganso Bomb'd this match into the 4 star territory. Wrong man won. #Taichi2k18


----------



## TD Stinger

Yes To:

*ROH 16th Anniversary: Marty Scurll vs. Punishment Martinez*

This match was about 10 minutes and it was a sprint of 10 minutes. Punishment looked great. Scurll's counters and escape-ability was very cool as well. And I love Scurll in the role of the dastardly babyface. A guy who is an underdog but you will use dirty tactics to the crowd's delight.

*ROH 16th Anniversary: Jay Lethal vs. Dalton Castle*

Like @Corey said, this was the 1st time in a long time where the main event of an ROH show felt like a main event. It had about 25 minutes to develop. Both guys came off looking like warriors who would not lose.

Some brutal spots in the match. Lethal per usual was excellent. They built up to Castle's finisher with some cool counters in between. And lastly, this was the kind of match Castle needed to begin to cement himself as a mainstay in the ROH main event scene.

Lethal and Scurll I would say are the MVP's of ROH right now.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Dalton Castle (c) v. Jay Lethal, ROH 16th Anniversary* - ******

Best ROH main event since last year's anniversary, it's great that they got the alodded time. They used it well and had a good match, Dalton actually proved himself showing he can hang with one of the best in Lethal.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

ROH 16th Anniversary:
_Flip Gordon vs. Hiromu Takahashi-****3/4*
The Hung Bucks (Hangman Page & The Young Bucks) vs. SoCal Uncensored (Christopher Daniels, Frankie Kazarian, & Scorpio Sky) in a Las Vegas Street Fight for the ROH Six-Man Tag Team Championship-*****1/4*
Dalton Castle vs. Jay Lethal for the ROH World Championship-*****1/4*_









NJPW New Japn Cup Night 1:
_Juice Robinson vs. Yujiro Takahashi in the first round of the New Japan Cup-******
Tomohiro Ishii vs. Michael Elgin in the first round of the New Japan Cup-*****1/2*_









NJPW New Japan Cup Night 2:
_Los Ingobernables de Japon (Tetsuya Naito, SANADA, & BUSHI) vs. Suzuki-Gun (Minoru Suzuki, Zack Sabre Jr., & TAKA Michinoku)-****3/4*
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Taichi in the first round of the New Japan Cup-******_


----------



## El Ingobernable

*Elgin vs. Ishii - **** (YES!)*

My god Elgin almost killed Ishii, The botch can't take away from one of the best NJPW matches this year.
Great stuff!


----------



## WOKELAND2

NJPW:

NO: Okada Vs Ospreay ***3/4

NO: Naito Vs Taichi ***1/2+ or ***3/4

NO: SANADA Vs Yoshi Hashi ***1/2

NO: Suzuki Gun Vs RPG 3K Vs Los Dos

Yes/No Minoru Suzuki Vs Makabe ***3/4 or ****(This Underrated Match)

NO: Juice Robinson Vs Yujiro Takahashi ***1/4

Yes: Ishii Vs Elgin ****+ or ****1/4

Yes/No Tanahashi Vs Taichi ***3/4+ or ****

ROH:

Yes/No Hung Bucks Vs SoCal Uncesored ***3/4+ ****

Yes: Dalton Castle Vs Jay Lethal ****1/4 or ****1/2


----------



## The Nuke

Yes to Elgin vs Ishii: I get it, Elgin is not popular right now, but credit where credit is due. Save for almost killing Ishii it was a great performance. A great performance from both men. I’m going ****1/4. 

So happy Ishii is okay. Actually put off watching the match until I was sure.


----------



## SHIRLEY

*YES* Ishii-Elgin 5*


----------



## Dr. Middy

Man I'm getting behind now :lol

*YES to Kenny Omega & Kota Ibushi (Golden Lovers) & Chase Owens vs. Bullet Club (Cody, Marty Scurll, & Hangman Page) - ROH/NJPW Honor Rising Night 1*

The reaction for Ibushi and Omega was massive as they came out. I loved the story here that continues Cody’s hatred of Omega, and also the stress Marty has about not being sure if he wants to help Cody or not. Probably the best part of the match though was the Golden Lovers’ hot tag, which was definitely HOT, and woke the crowd up after the first 10 minutes or so dragged slightly, but was a good build up. Everything following their hot tag was great as the entire pace of the match suddenly increased, and stayed elevated after it. Hangman getting the win was surprising, perhaps he might be in line for a push. 

This was a great 6 man tag, with tensions high for all depending on which guy you ask, and they did a great job at continuing to tease Cody/Omega, all the while Cody being jealous of the Golden Lovers and continuing to hate Omega. 

******

*YES to Trent Baretta vs Beer City Bruiser vs Dalton Castle - ROH/NJPW Honor Rising Night 2*

This was actually really great! Trent was so awesome as the babyface clinging on by a thread who wouldn’t quit, the entire match for him was an excellent hope spot, Bruiser was good, and Castle was great and flew around all match. I loved the ending with him finally getting the big german on Brusier for the the win after attempting it throughout the match. 

******

*YES to Kenny Omega & Kota Ibushi (Golden Lovers) vs Bullet Club (Cody and Marty Scurll) - ROH/NJPW Honor Rising Night 2*

I’ve never felt so much nostalgia watching a team like Omega/Ibushi without actually seeing when they used to team. This match was so great on so many levels that everybody has probably listed. Cody and Scurll are such good heels, even with Scurll being on the fence initially, Cody being extremely jealous of Omega and Ibushi to extreme levels, and Omega and Ibushi being one of the best babyface teams I’ve watched in awhile. Just a picture perfect tag match with a great story in it.

*****1/2*

*YES to Tomohiro Ishii vs Micheal Elgin - New Japan Pro Wrestling - New Japan Cup 2018 Night 1*

An excellent call and response type match between two brawlers who wanted thought they were a tougher SOB than the others. They traded back and forth a ton of strikes, with each guy telling the other to bring it, and they sure did. Ishii might be the only person I can believe when he pops up and no sells every time, other than Shibata, which this match reminded me of (Shibata/Ishii at last year’s Cup was very similar in style to this).

The spot when Ishii looked like he was paralyzed did take me out of the match when I finally saw it here, and it did scare the shit out of me. I was surprised he finished the match, and if anything I think it must have just been an accident (you can easily notice the concern in Elgin’s face instantly). Thankfully he seemed alright, but we’ll have to see if he is really hurt or not there. I still would like him to take some time off. 

Overall though, very very good match!
*
****1/4*


----------



## ShadowSucks92

No to Elgin vs Ishii - NJPW Cup Day 1 - ***1/4

Yes to Naito vs Sabre Jr - NJPW Cup Day 3 - ****1/2


----------



## NastyYaffa

*The Hung Bucks vs. SoCal Uncensored - ****1/2 - YES!*

An insane all out violent brawl. Tables, chairs, blood, crazy spots. Matt Jackson still continuing with the story of his injured back is absolutely tremendous.

*Dalton Castle vs. Jay Lethal - ****3/4 - YES!*

So many things to be said about this, but let's just say that this is what those 3 letters, ROH, stand for. Best match the company has put on since Steen/Generico ladder war. #3 MOTY right now.





:dance


----------



## MC

*New Japan Cup Day Three 11/03/2018*

*YES TO: 

Kota Ibushi vs YOSHI-HASHI: ****¼ *

Great match. Excellent match between the two. They worked very well together. Big match YOSHI-HASHI does it again. Ibushi with a tremendous moonsault of a balcony. YH and Kota had a striking battle which are always great. Couple of close falls where I thought HE was going to get the win. Match of the tournament by far. 

*Zack Sabre Jr vs Tetsuya Naito: *****

Sabre masterclass. Sabre was very aggressive with his limb work throughout the match, trying every submission trying to eat Naito but couldn't until he went for Naito's famous injured knee which got him the win. Great match


----------



## TD Stinger

Yes To:

*New Japan Cup 1st Round: Taichi vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi*

Tanahashi just knows how to build a match. Every one of his matches starts slow but they always pick up and peak at the right time. Tanahashi was his usual excellent and Taichi showed how good he really is.

*New Japan Cup 1st Round: Yoshi-Hashi vs. Kota Ibushi*

What do you know, I really liked a Yoshi-Hashi match. Ibushi just makes everything better. His offense and his selling were superb. Started slow but pretty much everything after Ibushi's Moonsault off the balcony was really good.

*New Japan Cup 1st Round: Tetsuya Naito vs. Zack Sabre Jr.*

Naito is great, but Sabre Jr. put on a master class of counter and submission wrestling. He's always coming up with new holds and new counters based off his opponent's offense. Great match.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*NJC Night Three:*

*YOSHI-HASHI v. Kota Ibushi* - ***** 1/4*

Match had no business being as good as it ended up being. YH pulling out f*cking Canadian destroyers.

*Zack Sabre Jr. v. Tetsuya Naito* - ***** 1/2*

Naito's selling is godlike, finish made so much sense.


----------



## TJQ

YES Zack Sabre Jr vs Tetsuya Naito @ New Japan Cup Night 3 ****

This was absolutely fantastic, at this point in time there really isn't anything I enjoy more than watching Zack systematically dismantle his opponents. LET ZACK BEAT PANTSKADA AND BRING BALANCE TO THE UNIVERSE.


----------



## WOKELAND2

Yes Kota Ibushi Vs Yoshi Hashi ****1/4

Yes Tetsuya Naito Vs Zack Sabre Jr ****1/4 or ****1/4+

Mexico:

Ricky Marvin Vs Dr Cerebro IWRG ****: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4pBx3qhnvds

Good match, great limbwork of Marvin in the back and an end that leaves way for a rematch and a possible fight for the championship of the second.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

NJPW New Japan Cup Night 3:
_Kota Ibushi vs. YOSHI-HASHI in the first round of the New Japan Cup-*****1/4*
Tetsuya Naito vs. Zack Sabre Jr. in the first round of the New Japan Cup-*****1/2*_


----------



## Corey

***** 1/4 (YES!!)* for the Six Pack Challenge WWE Championship Match

Holy fucking fucks this was SO MUCH FUN!!! :mark: An amazingly entertaining match where the RIGHT GUY went over and it furthered a major storyline going into Mania. I LOVED this.

Fastlane as a whole was so awesome. Nakamura/Rusev (*** 1/2) and Orton/Roode (*** 3/4) delivered the goods big time and that beatdown from The Bludgeon Bros was fucking DISGUSTING! And Charlotte/Asuka at Mania!? What a great PPV!


----------



## Ace

6 way was great, could have been better without the Shane fuckery which honestly just hurt the match.

**** 1/2


----------



## Taroostyles

No to everything from Fastlane. 

Rusev/Shin, Roode/Orton, and 6 pack all around ***1/2-***3/4 though.


----------



## MC

No to the 6 Pack challnge. 

It was a fun match to watch. Had some good moments, had some moments where I was rolling my eyes. But overall a decent main event. *****


*No but recommended: Bobby Roode vs Randy Orton ***1/4 *

- Match of the night for me.Even if the crowd was disinterested, I loved what they did in the ring. It was a good match by these two. Loved it. Orton is the new US champion!!!


----------



## Dr. Middy

*NO but Recommended - The Usos vs The New Day - WWE Fastlane 2018*

Hard to rate this because it was so short. But I loved the feel of this match from the start, as it was all action, with either team simply trading movesets as they tried to one up one another. I even really liked the beatdown by Harper and Rowan, as it looked like they just went out there and killed everyone and everything to eventually setup what could be a hell of a triple threat tag. Fun match for what it was, and a great angle too. 

****3/4*

*YES to Sami Zayn vs Kevin Owens vs AJ Styles vs John Cena vs Baron Corbin vs Dolph Ziggler - WWE Fastlane 2018*

Well, this turned into a fun clusterfuck of a match. Realistically though, I went in expecting a very fun entertaining spot fest, and I got just that. Even better, despite me hating Shane, we got good storytelling with him, Sami, and Kevin, which will at least hopefully give Sami and Kevin a decent spot on the Mania card. But the rest of the match was just action all the way through, and I enjoy it very much so!

*****1/4*


----------



## Corey

*New Japan Cup 1st Round:* Kota Ibushi vs. YOSHI-HASHI _(3/11)_ ***** (YES!)*

I knew I was voting this match in once YOSHI hit a fucking CANADIAN DESTROYER outta nowhere and I flipped out about it. :lol No really though this was a blast for the most part. Maybe a little reliant on the whole 'I'll hit you with everything I've got and you'll kick out so I look strong in defeat' type deal (Yujiro/Juice hello) and then Ibushi wins with a move or two, but there was too much here that I enjoyed to leave it out. But can someone tell me why every other wrestler has a stronger looking Rainmaker than Okada himself? :lmao

*New Japan Cup 1st Round:* Tetsuya Naito vs. Zack Sabre Jr. _(3/11)_ ***** 1/4 (YES!!)*

What an absolute fucking masterclass of professional wrestling put on by Zack in this. He was not gonna lose this match and just would not allow Naito to get hardly _any_ of his usual shit in, or if he did hit it it was after putting up a hell of a fight beforehand. I just loved Sabre's tenacity here and the submissions were unreal. There's no way the move he used to win has a name at all but I've never seen anything like it before. One half stretch muffler with a weird kneebar on the other side and Naito's legs are about to be pulled clean off his body. Insane. Crowd was SHOCKED by the result. Incredible match.

What an awesome day for wrestling guys! :woo


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Naito vs. ZSJ - **** - YES!*

Just as good as their G1 meeting from last year. A complete ZSJ torture show w/ him breaking Naito down, limb by limb. When Naito was mounting a comeback in the end, getting ready to hit that Destino, I was ready to say he was getting too much offense in, but then ZSJ countered that & the match ended! Just at the perfect time. Great match.


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles

*YES to AJ Styles (c) vs Kevin Owens vs Sami Zayn vs Baron Corbin vs Dolph Ziggler vs John Cena - WWE Championship - WWE Fastlane - ****1/4*

Very good match with a lot of action and they actually managed to tell a lot of stories in this match. Wasn't the biggest fan of the ending as I guess most people called the ending when AJ went through the table. It was obvious he was out until hitting the very last move. But meh, that's usually how WWE books the endings to multi-man matches.



I know a lot of people are criticising WWE, but for me the Mania card looks really great right now.

Styles/Nakamura :mark
Asuka/Charlotte :mark
Miz/Rollins/Balor :mark
Reigns/Lesnar will also be quite good if it is anything like the WM 31 match.
Rousey and Angle/HHH and Steph will be entertaining albeit I am not expecting a good match here but that's not the point of the match.

And very likely:
Usos/New Day/Bludgeon Brothers :mark
Banks/Bayley :mark
A high profile match with KO, Sami and Shane should be good as well (maybe even Bryan, one can hope)
Orton/Roode/Jinder should be good
Cena/Taker could be quite good as well from a storytelling perspective
Some match with the Cruiserweights. I am not following the tournament but I guess the Mania match will be good.



The next month in wrestling in general looks really great with all the stuff from NJPW, ROH and all the Indy stuff.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

*Chuck Taylor vs Sanada, New Japan Cup ******

Best match of the tournament. DEATH MATCH LEGEND CHUCK TAYLOR


----------



## ShadowSucks92

No to everything from WWE Fastlane especially that Orton vs Roode snoozefest. The only match I'd recommend is the 6 pack challenge for the WWE title and even that was ruined by Shane's fuckery.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Fastlane's MOTN was Ruby Riott vs. Charlotte. Very good psychology & performances from both. ****1/2* to that - Asuka vs. Charlotte at Mania! :mark:

The main event was shite. Generic WWE style multi-man match with all the other people resting outside while 2 people battle it out. Zzzzz ***


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles

A bit late but

*YES to WALTER (c) vs Timothy Thatcher - PROGRESS Chapter 62 - PROGRESS Atlas Championship - ****1/4*

I didn't like it as much as most people here but still, this was a great match. This was my first time seeing a PROGRESS match and also either of these guys. The stiffness was incredible, those chops, man. But I didn't really like the pacing of the match, it just went on and on without any breaks for selling in between. And I was a bit annoyed by the camera work. Maybe I am too used to WWE and NJPW production.


----------



## SHIRLEY

*RECOMMENDED*

CW Anderson vs. Dasher Hatfield - Black Label Pro 'Jar of Flies' - Mar 10th

4*

:sodone


----------



## Corey

NastyYaffa said:


> The main event was shite. Generic WWE style multi-man match with all the other people resting outside while 2 people battle it out. Zzzzz ***


It's cuz da man JOHN CENA took em all out with AA's! Didn't you see that red hot start where they all ran at him individually in single file fashion to take one? :lol 

I hated the start but loved the match. Thought it told a good story with Styles having to run in and break up the pin attempt for a while to save his own title and the stuff with Owens/Zayn/Shane was all really well executed imo. The action was nonstop. I was gonna throw something at my tv if Cena had won.


----------



## MC

NastyYaffa said:


> Fastlane's MOTN was Ruby Riott vs. Charlotte. Very good psychology & performances from both. ****1/2* to that - Asuka vs. Charlotte at Mania! :mark:
> 
> The main event was shite. Generic WWE style multi-man match with all the other people resting outside while 2 people battle it out. Zzzzz ***


Bad Yaffa bad. You must agree with everyone.


----------



## Alright_Mate

*YES to - Io Shirai vs Momo Watanabe - Stardom Queen's Fest - ****1/4*

Of course it's still early in 2018 but this is definitely the best Women's match so far this year. It had everything I like to see in a match, it had good pacing, it was stiff and we got some great clean wrestling. Momo's performance in this match is a must watch, I was more impressed with her than I was with Io, Momo's offense when she gained control was brilliant to watch. The only thing I thought that let this match down was the selling, but from a wrestling point of view this was one of the cleanest Women's matches I've seen for a good while.


----------



## Desecrated

Taichi vs Hiroshi Tanahashi - NJC **** Yes

Typical Tanahashi match with great shine for Taichi. Only criticism is Tanahashi can sometimes stop selling at the worst moment. Excited to see how Taichi will evolve and develop as a heavyweight wrestler. He's a great addition as he was rotting in the Juniors.


----------



## Ace

Corey said:


> It's cuz da man JOHN CENA took em all out with AA's! Didn't you see that red hot start where they all ran at him individually in single file fashion to take one? :lol
> 
> I hated the start but loved the match. Thought it told a good story with Styles having to run in and break up the pin attempt for a while to save his own title and the stuff with Owens/Zayn/Shane was all really well executed imo. The action was nonstop. I was gonna throw something at my tv if Cena had won.


 I actually thought the start was awesome.

He didn't exaclty bury them because the AA finishes no one. It showed Cena's desperation with him coming out swinging from te bell. All of them made rash moves while AJ thought better off it and kept his distance to break momentum.


----------



## MC

*Stardom Grows Up Stars 2018 - Day 1

No But recommended: Jungle Kyona, Mayu Iwatani, Starlight Kid & Tam Nakano vs. Queen's Quest (AZM, HZK, Io Shirai & Momo Watanabe) ***3/4 *

- Excellent tag team match. Very faced paced, very exciting. Had some great single and tag team action. Great performance from all involved. Marked out to the Io and Mayu sections of the match, really need to see that match again but I doubt that's happening outside the Cinderella tournament or the 5 Star GP.


----------



## TJQ

Had written up a bit about these two matches then chrome exploded and I lost it, too lazy to do it again so I'm just going to YES these 2 matches. Will end up watching Fastlane a little later I think. SO I CAN GIVE MY HIGHLY VALUED, VERY RESPECTED, AND AWESOME OPINION on what is probably a shitty show :lol

The Hung Bucks (c) vs SoCal Uncensored @ ROH 16th Anniversary ****
Dalton Castle (c) vs Jay Lethal @ ROH 16th Anniversary ****


----------



## MC

TJQ said:


> Had written up a bit about these two matches then chrome exploded and I lost it, too lazy to do it again so I'm just going to YES these 2 matches. Will end up watching Fastlane a little later I think, SO I CAN GIVE MY HIGHLY VALUED VERY RESPECTED AND AWESOME OPINION on what is probably a shitty show :lol
> 
> The Hung Bucks (c) vs SoCal Uncensored @ ROH 16th Anniversary ****
> Dalton Castle (c) vs Jay Lethal @ ROH 16th Anniversary ****


It was an okay show. Though the main event was fine, Roode vs Orton is MOTN by far.


----------



## TJQ

MC 16 said:


> It was an okay show. Though the main event was fine, Roode vs Orton is MOTN by far.


Am curious to see how the show will go because I'm only just now looking at the full card, and it seems weird as shit :lol I'm very open and hopeful that it'll be an enjoyable show (because I don't want to spend time watching bad shit, why would I?), but I've been kind of conditioned to expect the worst. Putting my faith in the fact that there's been several different MOTNs referenced in here, YOU NERDS BETTER NOT LET ME DOWN.


----------



## MC

TJQ said:


> Am curious to see how the show will go because I'm only just now looking at the full card, and it seems weird as shit :lol I'm very open and hopeful that it'll be an enjoyable show (because I don't want to spend time watching bad shit, why would I?), but I've been kind of conditioned to expect the worst. Putting my faith in the fact that there's been several different MOTNs referenced in here, YOU NERDS BETTER NOT LET ME DOWN.


Nothing is bad but nothing great. Everything is in the 3 star regent. People are vastly overrated the main event though due to expectations but it's not bad.


----------



## Corey

TJQ said:


> Am curious to see how the show will go because I'm only just now looking at the full card, and it seems weird as shit :lol I'm very open and hopeful that it'll be an enjoyable show (because I don't want to spend time watching bad shit, why would I?), but I've been kind of conditioned to expect the worst. Putting my faith in the fact that there's been several different MOTNs referenced in here, YOU NERDS BETTER NOT LET ME DOWN.


It's a pretty divisive show tbh. Some people think Roode/Orton was boring as shit, some people liked the old school slower pace (me). Some people hated the main event, some people loved it (me again ). Honest to god I thought everything was good and watchable aside from the the women's tag. WAY better than Elimination Chamber.


----------



## TJQ

@MC 16 @Corey

WWE Fastlane

Shinsuke Nakamura vs Rusev **
Bobby Roode (c) vs Randy Orton **1/4
Natalya & Carmella vs Becky Lynch & Naomi no
The Usos (c) vs The New Day **3/4 (Was actually REALLY enjoying this one, then the match got killed by an interference. Feelsbadman)
Charlotte (c) vs Ruby Riot **
6 Pack Challenge ***

About what I expected lol


----------



## MC

TJQ said:


> @MC 16 @Corey
> 
> WWE Fastlane
> 
> Shinsuke Nakamura vs Rusev **
> Bobby Roode (c) vs Randy Orton ***1/4*
> Natalya & Carmella vs Becky Lynch & Naomi no
> The Usos (c) vs The New Day **3/4 (Was actually REALLY enjoying this one, then the match got killed by an interference. Feelsbadman)
> Charlotte (c) vs Ruby Riot **
> 6 Pack Challenge ***
> 
> About what I expected lol


Add a star to that and you get the right rating :armfold


You got the main event right, though. :yes


----------



## TJQ

MC 16 said:


> Add a star to that and you get the right rating :armfold
> 
> 
> You got the main event right, though. :yes


There were a lot of good bits in it, Orton's brand of "slow and methodical" is just hit and miss with me sometimes. Not to say I think Roode was a saving grace of the match or anything. I DO think they could have a really enjoyable match, to me this just wasn't it.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*YES TO:*

*SANADA v. Chuck Taylor, NJC Night 4 - *****


----------



## Corey

Matt Riddle & David Starr vs. Pete Dunne & Trent Seven _(PROGRESS Chapter 63)_ ***** (YES!)*

So much fun. Every exchange between Dunne & Riddle brought out the most alpha version of one another and it ruled. Just a great, hard hitting tag match with a ton of good action.

Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Tyler Bate - **** 3/4* (Really good match but Sabre's cutoffs started to annoy me late because they constantly kept happening)

WALTER vs. Mark Davis - *N/R* (Fuck this match tbh. For whatever reason it really pissed me off that Davis bladed on his chest of all places to try and sell those chops and get him over like he was taking the beating of his life. So unnecessary. He cut himself like above both nipples meanwhile there was MASSIVE welts forming higher on his chest where he was actually getting chopped. Dumb. They tried to make this somewhat like WALTER/Thatcher and it couldn't hold a candle to it. Davis never stood a chance.)


----------



## Dr. Middy

*YES to Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Taichi – New Japan Cup 2018: Night 2*

God Taichi is such a prick and I hate him. That being said, he was so irritably great in this match, using every single little heel trick in the book to try and eek out a win. It was cool to see him really doing work too, and this ended up being a great match with Tanahashi falling for each trick, only to grow sick of it by the end and just end it. Only quip would be them abandoning the leg work Tanahashi started, but this was real entertaining, and the best Taichi performance for me since the Super Juniors match with Liger last year. 

******
*
YES to Kota Ibushi vs YOSHI HASHI – New Japan Cup 2018: Night 3*

This was WAY better than it had any right to be. Both guys started off slow initially, and stayed relatively on equal paths until Ibushi started using YOSHI as a vehicle for gigantic impressive moves, like a goddamn moonsault off the balcony. Once back in the ring, we got flurries of stiff kicks and punches, and then YOSHI desperately threw everything he had at Ibushi. We got multiple suplexes, butterfly locks, backstabbers, and a goddamn Canadian destroyer, and even though he hit Ibushi with everything but the kichen sink, he still came back in the end. I loved the final 30 seconds, with Ibushi keeping both hands attached after the german to deliver that devastating knee. 

Awesome match, with some excellent chemistry, great kickouts and near falls, and a hot crowd that loved them some Ibushi. Also probably the best YOSHI HASHI match I’ve seen.

*****1/2*

*YES to Zack Sabre Jr. Vs Tetsuya Naito – New Japan Cup 2018 - Night 3*

Apart from a couple of bright spots where Naito got some shine, this entire match was a dominate affair by Sabre, as he just folded and bended Naito like a pretzel. The last minute or two was tremendous, with a submission I’ve never seen, as Sabre looked like he was relaxing even as Naito was panicking from the level of unescapable pain he was in. This was excellent!
_
"Who's tranquilo now dickhead?"_
*
*****


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Roderick Strong vs Cedric Alexander on 205 Live (3/13/18).

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10


----------



## Dr. Middy

*NO but Recommended - Taichi vs Tetsuya Naito - New Japan Pro Wrestling 46th Anniversary
*
Pretty good match here that actually had a good amount of heat, with a lot of people cheering Taichi to win, which was unexpected. Speaking of which, he looked really good here, with some decent brawling and good stiff kicks to go along with his normal antics. I loved both guys trying to one up on how nonchalant they can be, and I really liked the ending with Taichi getting just desserts. That microphone hit by Naito on Taichi was hilarious. 

****3/4*

*YES to Togi Makabe vs Minoru Suzuki - New Japan Pro Wrestling 46th Anniversary*

Can we talk about how Suzuki’s dropkick was perfectly flush on Makabe’s forehead? Dude is 49 years old and is pulling these kinds of things off. He was amazing in this match as per usual this year, just completely vicious, crazy, and willing to take punishment happily while dishing it out twice as hard. Makabe was really just there for the ride for me, this was Suzuki’s show, and it was great. 

******
*
NO to Will Osperay vs Kazuchika Okada - New Japan Pro Wrestling 46th Anniversary*

I actually liked some parts of the beginning of the match, like all of the pins and counters, and the whole sequence where Osperay and Okada kept their hands clasped. It felt like a friendly exhibition match at times there, but one where both guys realize how good one another. It ended up settling into just a match where they did both of their usual thing, and apart from some cool counters and the occasional move, this was Okada mostly dominating here, and never got into another gear. It was alright, but way below expectations, and I was left disappointed. 

****1/4*


----------



## LilOlMe

Shocked. Thought Okada/Ospreay was the best match of the year by far for me (haven't watched WWE this year, though). Easily the most exciting match I've seen in a long time. Strange that people seemed to think it was slow.

Once again Okada showing how versatile he can be. Felt exactly not like a "typical Okada match"....dude changes with most of his opponents. 

A big YES for that match.


----------



## MC

DammitC said:


> I give a No, but strongly recommended to Roderick Strong vs Cedric Alexander on 205 Live (3/13/18).
> 
> I gave that very good match a 7.5/10


No, it's 10/10 match. Kisame


----------



## ShadowSucks92

Yes to Roderick Strong vs Cedric Alexander - ****1/4


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Roderick Strong vs. Cedric Alexander - ** - NO!*

An OK match, but certainly the worst one Roddy had in this Cruiserweight tournament. I never really liked the ROH matches these 2 had & this continued that streak, unfortunately. Roddy was solid working the heat on Cedric, but Cedric is such a boring wrestler. Didn't care for his selling or comebacks at all. Roddy was excellent as usual & Cedric was boring as usual. That's the story of the match.


----------



## MC

*WWE 205 Live 13/03/2018*

*No but recommend: Cedric Alexander vs Roderick Strong ***3/4 *

- Thought the match was excellent. Strong's performance was fantastic as per usual. Cedric was fine, he wasn't great at selling the back but I thought he had a decent performance.


----------



## Corey

*** 3/4 for Roddy/Cedric. I wanted Roddy to win so bad. 



LilOlMe said:


> Shocked. Thought Okada/Ospreay was the best match of the year by far for me (haven't watched WWE this year, though). Easily the most exciting match I've seen in a long time. Strange that people seemed to think it was slow.
> 
> Once again Okada showing how versatile he can be. Felt exactly not like a "typical Okada match"....dude changes with most of his opponents.
> 
> A big YES for that match.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

New Japan Cup
*YES* Taichi vs Hiroshi Tanahashi ****

*YES* Zack Sabre Jr vs Tetsuya Naito **** 1/4

Damn this match did a good job of making Sabre Jr look strong. If they were to actually continue with this and have him win the tournament I think he'd have more than enough heat to main event with Okada. I'm still backing Tanahashi but at the time of writing I haven't seen Tanahashi vs Fale so I'm not sure if he's still in.

ROH 16th Anniversary 

ROH world title
*YES* Jay Lethal vs Dalton Castle ****


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

NJPW New Japan Cup Night 4:
_Chuckie T vs. SANADA in the first round of the New Japan Cup-******_









NJPW New Japan Cup Night 5:
_Juice Robinson vs. Michael Elgin in the quarter finals of the New Japan Cup-******
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Bad Luck Fale in the quarter finals of the New Japan Cup-****3/4*_


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

SWITCHBLADE said:


> _*Chuckie T vs. SANADA in the first round of the New Japan Cup*-******_


 @Corey YA SEE !!!! You must be the one on drugs :lol


----------



## TJQ

Not nominating any of them (all in roughly the ***-***1/4 range) but I'll tack on recommendations for them as very clearly other people have gotten a lot of enjoyment out of them.

Kota Ibushi vs Yoshi Hashi
Chuck Taylor vs SANADA
Buddy Murphy vs Mustafa Ali
Roderick Strong vs Cedric Alexander (Wrong person won, Cedric is bland as piss.)


----------



## Mordecay

TJQ said:


> Not nominating any of them (all in roughly the ***-***1/4 range) but I'll tack on recommendations for them as very clearly other people have gotten a lot of enjoyment out of them.
> 
> Kota Ibushi vs Yoshi Hashi
> Chuck Taylor vs SANADA
> Buddy Murphy vs Mustafa Ali
> *Roderick Strong vs Cedric Alexander (Wrong person won, Cedric is bland as piss.)*


Implying that Roddy isn't... :hmm


----------



## TJQ

Mordecay said:


> Implying that Roddy isn't... :hmm


I actually think he's shown a ton more physical charisma, and has been doing really good with facial expressions since he hit the main roster. Compared to some of the more overall charismatic people in the E he's certainly a level of generic, but in the years i've watched Cedric he has remained as uninteresting and boring in ring as the first day I saw him. If we take both as equally bland and boring characters, then it's the difference between one of the best ring workers currently active, and fucking Cedric Alexander.


----------



## Yeah1993

Being the only Cedric fan here :faarooqnationtoolazytofindactualcode


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*YES TO:*

*Adam Cole v. Pete Dunne, NXT TV 03/14/2018 - **** 1/4*

A really good match, Pete's work of the arms of Cole was great. Cole's work on top was great as well, wrestled as a true heel while still having some excellent counters. The Last Shot he hit and the superkick from Pete's backflip in particular were the high spots of the night. Could've been even better with a clean finish, hoping this wasn't the last time these two wrestle.


----------



## Taroostyles

Still playing catch up 

Okada/Ospreay-****1/2

Not sure why this seems to be catching so much flack. Beautifully constructed match between 2 great athletes. Ospreay really shows he can hang with the heavyweights and Okada is Okada. I know people are starting to grow tired of him and Ospreay isn't everyone's cup of tea, but I loved it. 

Elgin/Ishii-****1/2

Straight war between 2 gladiators. The beginning is just a hoss battle that turns into a series of big moves and these guys just killed each other. The avalanche power bomb was scary as hell, thank God Ishii seems okay. The intensity only ramped up after that which actually tool the match to another level in my view. Finish was mildly flat and there were a few sloppy exchanges, this could have been closer to 5* honestly. 

Seems like we have had alot of great matches this year but not as many all time classics. Then again last year was also kind of an ideal situation.


----------



## Corey

Mordecay said:


> Implying that Roddy isn't... :hmm


:thelist


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Roddy is bland af but he has this blandness that for some reason we love, we don't give a f*ck about Cedric's blandness.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Cedric is just shit, plain & simple


----------



## MC

Basically what everyone else says, Cedric is a pretty good wrestler but he is just as bland as when I first saw him back in 2012.


----------



## ShadowSucks92

Yeah Cedric is bland. I mean don't get me wrong I like him and I think he's a good wrestler but there's just something missing with him that really keeps me interested whereas with Roderick Strong, there are times he can be bland especially as a face but he really makes up for it in the ring as he tends to get you interested in his matches.


----------



## ShadowSucks92

Yes to Zack Sabre Jr vs Kota Ibushi - NJ Cup - ****1/2


----------



## MC

*New Japan Cup Day Six 15/03/2018

Yes To: Zack Sabre Jr vs Kota Ibushi ****1/2*

Fantastic match. Great back and forth. Sabre targeting the legs and arms of Kota Ibushi was excellent. That nasty double arm submission hold was a joy to see. You could see the agony on Ibushi's face. Ibushi was great as well. That triangle into the powerbomb was so well done, incredible displays of strength.


----------



## TJQ

YES Zack Sabre Jr vs Kota Ibushi @ NJPW Cup Day 6 ****1/4

Another certified BANGER from the lads, not quite on par with their G1 match imo (which I had at ****3/4), but still fucking wonderful. Lots of great submission work from ZSJ here which is no surprise, loved the frequency that he was countering moves in Ibushi's comebacks. It really gave him an air of superiority in the match, because no matter how much momentum Ibushi got, Zack could shut it down in a heartbeat. Ibushi was doing great on his comebacks as well, had the crowd screaming his name when he would start gaining momentum before Zack shut that shit down and tied him up in a knot again. Very easily my two favorite wrestlers in NJPW at this point, and it's very comforting to know that any time they get in the ring together they'll be able to produce magic.



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> *YES TO:*
> 
> *Adam Cole v. Pete Dunne, NXT TV 03/14/2018 - **** 1/4*
> 
> A really good match, Pete's work of the arms of Cole was great. Cole's work on top was great as well, wrestled as a true heel while still having some excellent counters. The Last Shot he hit and the superkick from Pete's backflip in particular were the high spots of the night. Could've been even better with a clean finish, hoping this wasn't the last time these two wrestle.


Not nominating, but *surprisingly*, I'd recommend this one. ***1/2

Good consistent arm work by based Peter, and some good work from Cole. Appreciated that they set up the corner backflip superkick by having Pete do the flip earlier in the match, then Cole punishing him for going back to the well. Also, Coach Bobby at ringside is actually my favorite thing in the world. Was loving him yelling "HANDS UP, KEEP YOUR HANDS UP, COLE" when Pete was slapping the shit out of him :lol Even though it ended in a shitty DQ, I enjoyed the body of the match enough.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

TJQ said:


> YES
> Not nominating, but *surprisingly*, I'd recommend this one. ***1/2
> 
> Good consistent arm work by based Peter, and some good work from Cole. Appreciated that they set up the corner backflip superkick by having Pete do the flip earlier in the match, then Cole punishing him for going back to the well. Also, Coach Bobby at ringside is actually my favorite thing in the world. Was loving him yelling "HANDS UP, KEEP YOUR HANDS UP, COLE" when Pete was slapping the shit out of him :lol Even though it ended in a shitty DQ, I enjoyed the body of the match enough.


:drose:drose:drose


----------



## Corey

TJQ said:


> Not nominating, but *surprisingly*, I'd recommend this one. ***1/2
> 
> Good consistent arm work by based Peter, and some good work from Cole. Appreciated that they set up the corner backflip superkick by having Pete do the flip earlier in the match, then Cole punishing him for going back to the well. Also, Coach Bobby at ringside is actually my favorite thing in the world. Was loving him yelling "HANDS UP, KEEP YOUR HANDS UP, COLE" when Pete was slapping the shit out of him :lol Even though it ended in a shitty DQ, I enjoyed the body of the match enough.


Marky I was gonna message you but he actually said everything I was gonna say for the most part.  Really good stuff for the 9 minutes they gave us and the armwork/selling was good. Crowd was weird though. One minute they're dead and then they're all like FIGHT FOREVER blah blah. :lol *** 1/2 for me as well. I'm positive they can deliver a classic on a bigger stage.

Plz let Roddy win something and have him and Dunne win the Dusty Classic! :mark:


----------



## TJQ

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> :drose:drose:drose


ENOUGH OF YOUR FALSE NARRATIVES, MARKY.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

TJQ said:


> ENOUGH OF YOUR FALSE NARRATIVES, MARKY.


FALSE NARRATIVES ?!?! HOW?! :lol


----------



## MC

No: Adam Cole vs Pete Dunne. *** Fine match. Wasn't any special but it was a decent back and forth match. Loved Dunne's counters.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Peter vs. Cole was absolutely meh, a complete nothing match. And goddamn that shitty indy no sell Seth Rollins Davey Richards sequence annoyed me :lol :tripsscust


----------



## MC

NastyYaffa said:


> Peter vs. Cole was absolutely meh, a complete nothing match. And goddamn that shitty indy no sell Seth Rollins Davey Richards sequence annoyed me :lol :tripsscust


What spot? I kinda tuned out a little in the match :lol


----------



## hgr423

Cedric is bland.


----------



## NastyYaffa

MC 16 said:


> What spot? I kinda tuned out a little in the match :lol


I can't get the gifs of it working here for some reason, but it was the one that ended with Cole catching Dunne w/ a Superkick after Dunne tried to do a Moonsault flip thing off the top


----------



## MC

NastyYaffa said:


> I can't get the gifs of it working here for some reason, but it was the one that ended with Cole catching Dunne w/ a Superkick after Dunne tried to do a Moonsault flip thing off the top


This one?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/974084796207988741
Did Dunne no sell it? That's awful.


----------



## NastyYaffa

MC 16 said:


> This one?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/974084796207988741
> Did Dunne no sell it? That's awful.


He didn't no sell THAT, but before that they had this shitty bouncing-from-the-ropes-to-strike-each-other indy sequence. That's what I am talking about


----------



## peep4life

Roddy v Alexander **** loved this match. Two of my favourite wwe workers. Don't care if they're bland, they both can go in the ring

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## TD Stinger

Yes to:

*NJPW Cup Quarterfinals: Kota Ibushi vs. Zack Sabre Jr.*

In my opinion better than their G1 match from last year. The 1st half did a solid job of building and pacing while Zack mostly stayed in control. And then the 2nd half was just a flurry. A bunch of great counters and sequences.

I honestly wish ZSJ would be a full time NJPW guy. I mean obviously I know why he isn't, but he feels like the man in Japan. His style translates beautifully there.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Matt Riddle vs. WALTER - AMBITION 9 - **** - YES!*

Whole show HEAVILY recommended. It goes for about an hour & you get a bunch of shoot style matches that go less than 10 minutes! What's not to love?! Just WATCH IT!

So yes, 8 matches that are all super fun! This was the obvious standout on the show, though. Vicious striking, fantastic pace & a great, great sense of urgency. Hell yea.


----------



## MC

NastyYaffa said:


> *Matt Riddle vs. WALTER - AMBITION 9 - **** - YES!*
> 
> Whole show HEAVILY recommended. It goes for about an hour & you get a bunch of shoot style matches that go less than 10 minutes! What's not to love?! Just WATCH IT!
> 
> So yes, 8 matches that are all super fun! This was the obvious standout on the show, though. Vicious striking, fantastic pace & a great, great sense of urgency. Hell yea.


+1 Riddle vs Walter ****


----------



## SHIRLEY

*YES* and 5*
Timothy Thatcher vs. Alexander James
and
Timothy Thatcher vs. Mike Bailey
from WXW AMBITION 9

*NO* but recommended
Mike Bailey vs. Jonah Rock
Matt Riddle vs. WALTER
Mike Bailey vs. David Starr
also from WXW AMBITION 9


----------



## Corey

Well I'm gonna go ahead and give Ibushi/Sabre a *YES! (****)* but it's a narrow one tbh. Zack's constant cutoffs just _really_ annoy me at times. It baffles me how he's like the only person in wrestling who can destroy momentum by either just finding a submission from any angle or literally attaching his body to someone and wrangling his way around and no one just throws his little ass off. :lol A handful of times in this I wanted Ibushi to just kick the shit out of him or throw him halfway across the ring... but then he would absorb a strike or find a submission and it didn't happen. Oh and the spot early on where Ibushi reversed that half surfboard submission and the crowd was all like OOH AHH and then Sabre just casually got out of it with no problem... UGH

BUT, there was still a lot of fun shit in this. The crowd reaction when Sabre almost got the pinfall was crazy and it was an easy watch. I probably sound like I disliked more than I liked but sometimes it's just easier to pinpoint and talk about the stuff that bothered me than just being like "wow this was great!"  Ibushi really wasn't able to hit much of his usual offense at all so can't fault them for trying to put Zack over even more. (Y)


----------



## dukenukem3do

Yes to Juice Robinson vs Hiroshi Tanahashi-New Japan cup 3/16/18 ****1/2

Great stuff but I wanted Juice to win but oh well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MC

*TJP Let's Go! Go! If You Go! When You Go! If You Get Lost You Just Go To Yokohama*

*No but recommend: Miyu Yamashita vs. Maho Kurone ***¼ *

- Really solid main event for Tokyo Joshi Pro. TJP aren't a promotion build on in-ring quality but when you have wrestlers like Miyu Yamashita in the company, you are bound to get good matches. This was a real good main event where Miyu looked great a brought her opponent up to another level. 


*New Japan Cup Night Seven 16/03/2018

Yes to: Juice Robinson vs Hiroshi Tanahashi *****

- This was a slow match somewhat but I think it was really good and told a consistent story with some real good selling from both men.


----------



## SHIRLEY

*NO* but recommended

Mar 11th	Keith Lee	David Starr	Semi Final	16 Carat Gold: Tag 3	WXW	4*


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

Yes to Juice vs Tana ***** that was a five star match

A few mistakes but they covered them really well

Tanahashi is the best wrestler of all time


----------



## ShadowSucks92

No but recommend Juice Robinson vs Tanahashi - ****- This was a pretty good match but went way too long for me and was quite boring at times but it did show that Juice is no longer a guy that would only get fluke wins and that he could hang with the likes of Tanahashi and Tanahashi did a great job in getting the crowd to roote for Juice.


----------



## MC

*SEAdLINNNG Shin-Kiba 2nd NIGHT 09/02/2018*

*No but recommend: Arisa Nakajima & Tsukasa Fujimoto vs. Hiroyo Matsumoto & Misaki Ohata ***3/4 *

- Pretty good tag team match between these four. Considering the names in the match, it's not really a surprise. This match had an intresting dynamic with Ohata and Matsumto being heelish, attacking Fujimoto and Nakajima before the bell but Misaki Ohata being the babyface of the whole match. Intresting dynamic which I think worked well. There was one part of the match where Fujimoto had Ohata out for a three count, using a german suplex but a split second before, Ohata put her foot on the ropes. Loved the match. I kinda disliked the ending with it being a 20 time limit draw (with the match only going 18 but I digress :lol) but I get why they had it end that way.


----------



## antoniomare007

*NOMINATING
*
*Daichi Hashimoto vs Takuya Nomura - Big Japan 3/8/18 Strong Climb Tournament Day 1*
https://rutube.ru/video/18e5440231aeee7178ad281dcb548c75/?pl_type=user&pl_id=1067514

After watching these two develop over their young careers, I felt like a proud dad watching this. Daichi starts the match thinking he might pull this of off the strength of him being the champ and Nomura still being below him on the totem pole. But Takuya has had some really tough tests coming into the tournament against Abe and Togo so he has NO TIME for Daichi's lazyness, he kicks and bitchslaps Hashimoto like he ain't shit, forcing the champ to take him seriously from the get go. There's a ton to love about this, from the crowd LOVING Nomura from the minute zero and craving for an upset to Daichi's selling and portrayal of a legit champ - I almost shed a tear when he did the "get pissed off and karate chop THE FUCK outta your opponent to show him who you are" spot that his daddy did so fucking well







- to Nomura's fire and not give a fuck attitude. He knows he's faced stronger competition than Daichi so he fucking goes for the W like a madman. Finish could've been a little better but it served it's purpose.


Also, *RECOMMENDED 

Dick Togo vs Takuya Nomura - Big Japan 2/18/28*
https://rutube.ru/video/c16594edef3fa0b8f6b484da9adfda52/?pl_id=1067514&pl_type=user

Nice little match here with Togo da gawd doing a great control section over Nomura's leg after the young breh got a little too cocky. The comeback is done really well with Takuya fighting his ass off to try to even things out, loved his selling of the leg every time he connected a kick, it wasn't about fighting smart this time, he wanted to show Togo he could deliver damage no matter in how much pain he was in. Ending made sense. Hard not to have fun in these 12 minutes


----------



## WOKELAND2

Trevor Lee Vs Roy Wilkins CWF No Ropes Match Mid-Atlantic Title ****3/4 or *****

Definitly the great old-school storytelling with incredible drama, amazing selling and and an ending that marks the end of a rivalry.

NastyYaffa I recommend this match


----------



## Dr. Middy

*NO but Recommended - Juice Robinson vs Micheal Elgin – New Japan Pro Wrestling: New Japan Cup Night 5*

Pretty fun match here with a finish out of nowhere. Juice was great as always selling as a babyface, and they let him squeak out a win. Now hopefully if Tanahashi wins, we get Tanahashi and Juice, which sounds awesome. 

****3/4
*

*NO to Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Bad Luck Fale – New Japan Pro Wrestling: New Japan Cup Night 5*

Simple match but smartly laid out by Tanahashi to get a countout by outwitting Fale. They work real well with one another, evident by all their matches they've had together including this one.

****1/2*
*
YES to Zack Sabre Jr. vs Kota Ibushi – New Japan Pro Wrestling: New Japan Cup Night 6*

Tremendous match. From the start they billed it as Kota having the obvious striking and power advantage, but Sabre had an answer for everything Ibushi did. Since their G1 match however, it seems like Sabre figured out more counters for Ibushi’s moveset, including a brilliant looking reversal of the Kamigoye that led to some fantastic roll up near falls, including the closest three count of the match. 

They started just brutalizing one another as the match grew longer, with Ibushi especially just destroying Sabre’s chest with kicks and an extremely brutal lariat that looked like it took Sabre down the hard way. He’s extremely durable though, coming back and submitting Ibushi with some double wrist lock submission where Ibushi was bent down and completely immobie, which I don’t even know what to call.

They paced this real well, and the drama just climbed to a fever pitch right at the end where everybody was going crazy hoping Ibushi could escape. I loved it. 

*****1/2*

*YES to Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Juice Robinson – New Japan Pro Wrestling: New Japan Cup Night 7*

There was a lot of great pacing and selling from both guys here, especially Juice, which was unsurprising given how good at playing a babyface in peril he’s gotten. They worked a real good match together too, with Tanahashi putting good focus on Juice’s knee, while Juice nearly beat Tanahashi with his own move. 
However, while I did like how they performed the match they structured, it was just somewhat too long for my liking. The first 10 minutes were real slow, and I think cutting a decent amount of that out would have only improved this. That being said, the last 10 minutes were excellent drama!
*
****
*


----------



## MC

*New Japan Day Eight 18/03/2018*

*Yes To: Sanada vs Zack Sabre Jr ****1/2 *

- Fantastic match. Excellently paced. Structured very well. And was technically great. The first part of the match where Sanada was actually beating Sabre in the technical department was very good to see and just shows another side to Sanada that I hope he can bring out when he gets his singles run later in the year. Zack Sabre Jr's facial expressions during that was great as well, showing frustration and even a hint of regret for thinking that Sanada would go down easy. The second part was good as well with Sabre finally getting on top of Sanada, attacking both the arms hindering Sanada's use of the cold skull which it did slightly later on The third part was outstanding though with Sanada trying with all his might to get out of the submissions using his strength, trying to hit the moonsault, TKO, everything but Sabre is just so good that eventually Sanada had no choice but to tap out. Great match. Best of the tournament by far.


----------



## NastyYaffa

16 Carat nominations:

*Lucky Kid vs. Timothy Thatcher - ****
John Klinger vs. Ilja Dragunov vs. WALTER - ****1/2
Absolute Andy vs. Timothy Thatcher - ****1/4
Ringkampf vs. RISE - ****1/2
Absolute Andy vs. David Starr - ****1/2*

Also a *YES* to *Nomura/Daichi*. Lovely hard hitting bout w/ hard hits & nasty arm targeting by Nomura. ******


----------



## TJQ

YES 

Zack Sabre Jr vs SANADA @ New Japan Cup Night 8 ****1/2
_What an absolute treat this was, I was looking forward to this because both of these guys are smooth as butter in the ring and I had faith they'd be able to deliver big time. And guess what? They did. This was very much a technical duel with both guys on fairly equal footing, which was really refreshing to me. While It's always a good time watching Zack absolutely dismantle and wrestle circles around people, seeing somebody who's as smooth as SANADA being competitive on a technical front was a really good time. Praying to the wrestling gods that these two have many matches together in the future. _

John Klinger (c) vs WALTER vs Ilja Dragunov @ 16 Carat Gold Night 2 ****
_For the exact opposite that I loved the match above, I can ALWAYS appreciate some big lads chopping the piss out of each other. I enjoyed the story of WALTER and Ilja teaming up on occasion to get Klinger out of the way so that they could beat the shit out of each other in peace. I really don't have too much to say, just a very physical match that was very fun and easy to watch. Very excited to make my way through more of the tournament matches, just haven't had the time yet. But you can be sure that this has given me some motivation to start :lol_


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

NJPW New Japan Cup Night 6:
_Kota Ibushi vs. Zack Sabre Jr. in the quarter finals of the New Japan Cup-*****1/2*_









NJPW New Japan Cup Night 7:
_Juice Robinson vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi in the semi-finals of the New Japan Cup-****1/2_









NJPW New Japan Cup Night 8:
_SANADA vs. Zack Sabre Jr. in the semi-finals of the New Japan Cup-*****1/2*_


----------



## NastyYaffa

*SANADA vs. Zack Sabre Jr. - ****1/2 - YES!*

What a goddamn MARVELOUS match. The most consistent wrestler in the world continues his streak of terrific performances in his JUST TAP OUT New Japan Cup tour & SANADA delivers the match of his career so far. The storytelling was top freaking notch - you got SANADA actually owning Zack in the early stages w/ the wrist control. Zack gets more & more frustrated as SANADA continues showing that he is no slouch when it comes to ZSJ's game; eventually though Zack finds a way & starts targeting that arm of SANADA in brutal, nasty, classic Zack Sabre Jr. fashion. SANADA sells it super well. The feel of urgency & physicality is off the charts at that point, SANADA just like that becomes the underdog & tries to fight off Zack's nasty work over him, but in the end, just like Ibushi & Naito, he just TAPPED OUT. 

LOVE seeing Zack killing it in this tour. Can't wait for the Tana match, gonna be salty as fuck if Tana wins though :lol


----------



## MC

*NOAH Great Voyage in Yokohama 11/03*


*Yes To:*

*GHC Tag Team Title Match - Mohammed Yone & Quiet Storm (c) vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima & Masa Kitamiya *****

- Nakajima masterclass once again. This match is why Nakajima is one of the best wrestlers today and yet he is so underrated. Nakajima showed so much aggression (heh) in this match, he went all out into making this match as heated and stuff as possible. The match had some good tag psychology. Great tag team wrestling. Some great selling from all men. Nakajima looked like a star in the match. Have to admit that I couldn't stop smiling after I saw how proud Kobashi was of Nakajima after the match. 

*GHC Junior Heavyweight Title Match - Daisuke Harada (c) vs. HAYATA ****1/4 *

- HARADA!!!!! Now, I have no probably in saying that Harada is the best junior wrestler in the world. Fight me. The match was excellent, great contrast in styles between the two. Harada being the ground bruiser with his suplexes and strikes, HAYATA being the highflyer. It worked so well and made for an excellent match. Don’t know what it is but Harada reminds me of Dean Malenko. Everything about his his very crispy and smooth. Loved the match and now RATEL’s is okay again.


*No But Recommend: *

*Go Shiozaki vs. Kaito Kiyomiya ***1/2*

- Really good veteran/trainer vs student. Shiozaki beat Kaito within an inch of his life but Kaito ever gave up and fought back, trying to go toe to toe with Go. Kaito showed some great potential in the match and wrestled his heart out. Another good match by Kaito. Shiozaki was really good, being very aggressive in the lariats and chops. Speaking of chops, I’m starting to think Kaito loves being chopped, he his chest bleeds after every match.

*GHC Heavyweight Title Match - Kenou (c) vs. Takashi Sugiura ***3/4*

I can see it now. “It went too long” “typical noah match” but all I saw was two men beating the piss out of each other for nearly 30 minutes and it was amazing to see. Excellent main event



WATCH THIS SHOW OR FACE THE WRATH OF THE FIST KING, SHISEIJI!!!!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Zack Sabre Jr. v. SANADA, NJC Night 8 - **** ¼ (YES!) *

ZSJ out here MVP'ing the New Japan Cup and sh*t.


----------



## SHIRLEY

*NO* but recommended...

Jan 13th	Joey Janela	Brian Pillman Jr. We're Not The Mounties	BLP	4*


----------



## Dr. Middy

*YES to SANADA vs Zack Sabre Jr – New Japan Pro Wrestling: New Japan Cup Night 8*

This was a completely different feel of a match than his last one with Ibushi, but it was just as good. What I loved this time around was that SANADA actually played Sabre’s game willingly, and for a decent amount of the match, used his strength to one up Sabre on some submissions, to the point where Sabre himself got pissed off and frustrated, since very few have been able to match with him there. It also showed a more technical side to SANADA we don’t see as much, and it was cool to see him do that. 

This passed by remarkably quick, and I loved that Sabre immediately started going after both arms once SANADA tried a skull end once. The ending was yet another pretzel that Sabre tied SANADA into, and couldn’t get out of, though he did fight hard. 

This has been a hell of a tournament for Sabre, and I don’t remember ever seeing him look this strong in such a big stage. It’s real cool to see him do this well, and pump out awesome matches like he is. 

*****1/2*


----------



## LilOlMe

Japanese Puroresu said:


> Yes to Juice vs Tana ***** that was a five star match
> 
> A few mistakes but they covered them really well
> 
> *Tanahashi is the best wrestler of all time*


He's so SMART. He's the absolute smartest wrestler of all-time. I'm still enamored with how intelligent all of his matches are. 

I love how he's ramping up on the vanity that is the Ace character. He's looking into the camera way more, strutting around even more cockily and confidently, and he pauses at just the right moments to play into the crowd.

I remember a recent match where he was about to pick the opposing wrestler up, but the faintest of "Go Ace!" chants started, so he dropped the wrestler's leg and stood up and really just allowed the "Go Ace" energy to flow before proceeding. He chose that small moment to show his character's vanity, and it was just great.

It's easy to take for granted how great of a wrestler he is until you watch him again. I find that Kushida is like that too, but Tana's match layouts are just on another level.


----------



## Taroostyles

New Japan Cup Night 3

Yoshi-Hashi/Ibushi-****1/4

Best performance I've seen from Hashi and Ibushi was his usual great self. Takes a little while to get going but then when they hit 2nd gear the match really goes to another level. 

ZSJ/Naito-****

Great match although I didn't like it quite as much as others. Pacing was slightly off for me and I never felt like it hit it's full potential.


----------



## Corey

*New Japan Cup Semi Final:* Zack Sabre Jr. vs. SANADA _(3/18)_ ***** 1/4 (YES!!)*

Fantastic match. I LOVED the early minutes with SANADA showing Zack right off the bat that he's bigger, stronger, faster, and will not allow him to use the same manipulation of holds that he used on all the other opponents. I was so so happy when they used the same sequence I complained about from the Ibushi match and SANADA actually _didn't_ let him out of the half surfboard thing that easily and kept it locked in for a while. He definitely showed the most fight out of anyone Zack has went up against in the Cup so far imo. Wrenching in the dragon sleeper and literally holding and swinging Zack around like a small child was fucking AWESOME. Just wish he had sold it better after that.  Finishing stretch as a whole was really great. Lot of close nearfalls and nifty sequences. It's early but Zack's in the driver seat right now for wrestler of the year. This is the 5th match of his that I've nominated in here. @TJQ I know you'll be happy to hear that. 

WALTER vs. David Starr _(Fight Club Pro: A Tribute To Francois Trebec)_ ***** 1/4 (YES!!)*
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x6fudug

So these two are long time rivals all over the world and had an absurdly underrated match at 16 Carat Gold last year. This may have been just as good tbh. No fancy story cause it's literally David vs. Goliath aka WALTER. :mark: Starr gets the absolute piss and shit beat out of him and has to come up with crazy ways to try and gain an advantage and he brings the fight just as strong and as stiff as WALTER does. There was a good 4 or 5 times where i screamed 'FUCK!' out loud because of a crazy sequence or I just thought David Starr was dead. :lol Everyone should watch this cause I mean there's a link right there. (Y)


----------



## TJQ

Corey said:


> This is the 5th match of his that I've nominated in here. @TJQ I know you'll be happy to hear that.


You've nominated more Zack matches than I have so far, THIS PLEASES ME. 

_*1/13 Zack Sabre Jr (c) vs Darby Allin @ EVOLVE 98 *****_
1/14 Zack Sabre Jr (c) vs WALTER @ EVOLVE 99 ***3/4
1/28 Zack Sabre Jr vs Chris Brookes vs Trent Seven ***3/4
2/11 Zack Sabre Jr vs Tyler Bate @ PROGRESS Chapter 63 ***3/4
_*3/11 Zack Sabre Jr vs Tetsuya Naito @ NJPW Cup Night 3 ****
3/15 Zack Sabre Jr vs Kota Ibushi @ NJPW Cup Night 6 ****1/4
3/18 Zack Sabre Jr vs SANADA @ NJPW Cup Night 8****1/2*_

I believe I have a match or 2 of his left to catch up on, but he's definitely been my favorite this year which isn't a surprise. NOW IF YOU'LL EXCUSE ME I'M GOING TO WATCH A FEW 16 CARAT TOURNAMENT MATCHES.


----------



## TD Stinger

@TJQ

I'd also put his tag match with Suzuki against Moustache Mountain in there as well.

I love Sabre Jr. in Japan. The quality of the opponents, the crowds that appreciate his style more than others, the atmosphere. It just works. I could see him in Evolve or somewhere else and he could bore me to tears but in Japan, he's the man.

If he has an extended run there, he'll be the Wrestler of the Year for sure.


----------



## TJQ

TD Stinger said:


> @TJQ
> 
> I'd also put his tag match with Suzuki against Moustache Mountain in there as well.
> 
> I love Sabre Jr. in Japan. The quality of the opponents, the crowds that appreciate his style more than others, the atmosphere. It just works. I could see him in Evolve or somewhere else and he could bore me to tears but in Japan, he's the man.
> 
> If he has an extended run there, he'll be the Wrestler of the Year for sure.


I watched that tag but I wasn't super crazy about it. MiSu spent a lot of time offscreen on the outside beating up whoever wasn't in the ring at that moment, and didn't come across like the killer he normally is. Zack also felt a bit unmotivated. Seven was absolutely the MVP of that match for me. It never felt offensively bad or anything but to me it was just alright. I think i gave it like **3/4 or something.

Also touching on the second paragraph, the ZSJ paradox is that he can be one of the hardest working and interesting in ring workers on the planet one moment, then the next moment he phones it in hard and busts out a couple fat ** matches. He's a very weird lad.


----------



## NastyYaffa

ZSJ's has literally been the most consistent wrestler in the world since 2014. Sure I think Roddy & Hero beat him for the Wrestler of the Year honors in 2015 & 2016, but Zack was in top-5 in both of those years. 2017 was by far his year. Right now I think WALTER has the lead but it's very close between him & Zack. The man is just an absolute ***1/2+ match machine. You can't stop the SUBMISSION MASTER.

More & more people recognizing the greatness of the absolute top lad :drose

Also @Corey, did you ever watch the Starr vs. WALTER match from wXw's Fight Forever tour from November last year? That's their best match yet imo. I also saw that they had a match last night on Defiant, definitely need to watch that one.


----------



## komatsu_na

This has to be the best NJC ever, right?


----------



## MC

sengen777 said:


> This has to be the best NJC ever, right?


Could be but to be honest, I don't rememeber last years NJC, let alone the rest of them. 




NastyYaffa said:


> ZSJ's has literally been the most consistent wrestler in the world since 2014. Sure I think Roddy & Hero beat him for the Wrestler of the Year honors in 2015 & 2016, but Zack was in top-5 in both of those years. 2017 was by far his year. Right now I think WALTER has the lead but it's very close between him & Zack. The man is just an absolute ***1/2+ match machine. You can't stop the SUBMISSION MASTER.
> 
> More & more people recognizing the greatness of the absolute top lad :drose
> 
> Also @Corey, did you ever watch the Starr vs. WALTER match from wXw's Fight Forever tour from November last year? That's their best match yet imo. I also saw that they had a match last night on Defiant, definitely need to watch that one.


I wouldn't say that. I don't remember Sabre having any stand out matches in 2016 apart from the CWC. But that's just me.


----------



## The Nuke

It prob is the best cup, but remember this is also the first year( I think) that they really made it almost like a mini G1 in presentation. Last year it was a couple big shows and the rest were house shows with only a hard cam, except for the final.

Undercards were also a lot of fun with some good matches and some fun interactions and team ups like Suzuki and Naito and Ibushi and Owens.

Not to mention they ran bigger buildings as well.


----------



## NastyYaffa

MC 16 said:


> I wouldn't say that. I don't remember Sabre having any stand out matches in 2016 apart from the CWC. But that's just me.


vs. Hero (EVOLVE 60 & Mercury Rising)
vs. Roddy (PWG All Star Weekend) 
w/ Callihan vs. Hero & End (EVOLVE 53)
vs. Gran Metalik (CWC)

^ All legit ****1/2+ classics imo. And he also had a shitload of those ***1/2 - **** matches too  Hero had his career year in 2016 (maybe the best year any wrestler has ever had in ring wise), but Zack was a good 2nd.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

ZSJ was ass in the CWC. His high points in 2016 were against:

vs. Chris Hero, Evolve 60 (**** 3/4)
vs. Roderick Strong, PWG: All star weekend (**** 3/4)
vs. Adam Cole, PWG All star weekend (**** 1/2)
vs. Pete Dunne, Progress CH 40 (**** 1/2)
vs. Ricochet, Evolve 69 (**** 1/2)


----------



## MC

NastyYaffa said:


> vs. Hero (EVOLVE 60 & Mercury Rising)
> vs. Roddy (PWG All Star Weekend)
> w/ Callihan vs. Hero & End (EVOLVE 53)
> vs. Gran Metalik (CWC)
> 
> ^ All legit ****1/2+ classics imo. And he also had a shitload of those ***1/2 - **** matches too  Hero had his career year in 2016 (maybe the best year any wrestler has ever had in ring wise), but Zack was a good 2nd.


Debatable. I'd have to watch them again but I don't remember them fondly at the moment.


----------



## TJQ

MC 16 said:


> Debatable. I'd have to watch them again but I don't remember them fondly at the moment.


For whatever its worth I'd side with those ratings, I don't know where I'd place him as far as a rank is concerned for the year because the only thing I remember was Hero having one of the greatest in ring years of all time. But i would 100% argue against the idea of him not having any standouts in 2016.


----------



## MC

TJQ said:


> For whatever its worth I'd side with those ratings, I don't know where I'd place him as far as a rank is concerned for the year because the only thing I remember was Hero having one of the greatest in ring years of all time. But i would 100% argue against the idea of him not having any standouts in 2016.


Like I said, I'd have to watch it again..




Anyway, on to better things 

*BJW Big Japan Full Metal*


*YES TO: Daisuke Sekimoto vs Hideki Suzuki ****1/2 *

- Incredible match between these two. Excellent psychology all throughout the match. It went by like a breeze. Suzuki did a front flip :mark


----------



## Corey

I looked at my 2016 MOTYC list and it had 3 Sabre matches on it so he wasn't exactly high on my list that year and Chris Hero was legit one of my least favorite wrestlers in the world during that time... so yeah. :lol That CWC match against Metalik though was my favorite match of the whole tournament. LOVED it.



MC 16 said:


> *BJW Big Japan Full Metal*
> 
> 
> *YES TO: Daisuke Sekimoto vs Hideki Suzuki ****1/2 *
> 
> - Incredible match between these two. Excellent psychology all throughout the match. It went by like a breeze. Suzuki did a front flip :mark


Any link to this? It was one of the few Strong Climb matches I wanted to track down.


----------



## Dr. Middy

*YES to Daisuke Sekimoto vs Hideki Suzuki from BJW: Big Japan Full Metal * (Thanks @MC 16 for the recommendation!)

Never saw either of these guys before, but this real fun because it felt like a struggle between two incredibly evenly matched guys. I can see a lot in Suzuki, who comes across real well, and pretty agile as well. Very good match!

******


----------



## MC

Corey said:


> I looked at my 2016 MOTYC list and it had 3 Sabre matches on it so he wasn't exactly high on my list that year and Chris Hero was legit one of my least favorite wrestlers in the world during that time... so yeah. :lol That CWC match against Metalik though was my favorite match of the whole tournament. LOVED it.
> 
> 
> Any link to this? It was one of the few Strong Climb matches I wanted to track down.


https://rutube.ru/video/41d145f3dc7f53a917a27cf3b361b33e/?pl_type=user&pl_id=1067514


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

Finally managed to catch up

New Japan Cup

*YES* Zack Sabre Jr vs Kota Ibushi **** ¼

*YES* Juice Robinson vs Hiroshi Tanahashi **** ½

*YES* Zack Sabre Jr vs SANADA ****

Thankfully I've got some time off work now so tomorrow I'm binge watching 16 carat gold


----------



## Corey

*wXw Unified World Wrestling Championship:* John Klinger (c) vs. WALTER vs. Ilja Dragunov _(wXw 16 Carat Gold Day 2)_ ***** (YES!)*

Shout out to the English announcers who do an excellent job of filling you in on the entire backstory leading to this match and putting it over as one of the biggest bouts in wXw history. I believed it and the crowd reaction cemented it. Great match with some good drama and completely disgusting chops from Big Daddy. Ilja's chest looked like some raw hamburger meat.

Same show: Thatcher vs. Lucky Kid **** 1/2*

---------------

Also watched Sekimoto vs. Suzuki. Very enjoyable 12 minutes but not enough there to be called a MOTYC imo. Per usual Big Japan provided us with a match unlike anything else you'll see in wrestling though. Excellent sense of struggle in every move and Suzuki using the European Clutch got a rise out of me. Really good match but nowhere near the levels or their two title matches from last year. Gotta wonder why they didn't run this in Korakuen or something? **** 1/2*


----------



## MC

*New Japan Cup Finals 21/03/2018*

*No but recommend: Zack Sabre Jr vs Hiroshi Tanahashi ***3/4 *


- Excellent match. Only a few criticisms, I have began to notice that Sabre always works on the arm of the opponent then submits them with the leg which can be fine but when Tanahashi has that torn biceps and Sabre already using that to tap out Tanahashi, it bugs me that he still went to the leg. But you could excuse that due to the nee being a problem as well and I may just be nit picking. The match really good. ZSJ working on the limbs, Tanahashi selling it really well. The match went the perfect length that it needed too in this match which helped. Loved it. Great final. JUST TAP OUT


----------



## TJQ

YES to Zack Sabre Jr vs Hiroshi Tanahashi @ New Japan Cup Finals ****
_With that, Zack has concluded the New Japan Cup run of a lifetime. Watching Zack beat the people that he's beat over the last 2 weeks has been fucking mind blowing, and even though I'm VERY concerned about the match quality that will come from the Okada match, I'm through the roof just at the fact that he's challenging for the fucking IWGP title. I'm a very happy lad right now._


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Zack Sabre Jr. - ****1/2 - YES!*

Simply beautiful. I love the uniqueness ZSJ brings to New Japan - all of his New Japan Cup matches have been such a breath of fresh air. The uniqueness of this match in particular hit me big time; it's a big tournament finals match that goes over 30 mins in New Japan. And it's mostly spent on the mat, working over limbs & displaying a true struggle. Zack was vicious working the crap out of pretty much every limb Tana had to offer & Tana's selling was excellent - also with it being Tana in a big match situation, the drama & passion was through the roof. Absolutely loved that. What a match.

Naito, Ibushi, SANADA, Tanahashi. Gotta give props to the bandana man for this one. He put over the absolute best lad big time. Bring on OKADA vs. SABRE JR. :mark:


----------



## Corey

*New Japan Cup Final:* Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Zack Sabre Jr. _(3/21)_ ***** 1/2 (YES!!!)*

Absolutely tremendous match and a fascinating game of human chess. Yes it was slow but I expected that and everything kept my attention for the duration. The storytelling was excellent with Zack attacking the bicep but then Tana taking one too many risks and fucking up his own knee again which just made him ripe for the pickin. The attemp at the 2nd high fly flow from the top rope gave me flashbacks to Naito at WK... but anyway.  Loved the match. So much drama.

Being completely serious, I want Okada to take notes on Tana's selling and performance here. Please.


----------



## Zatiel

YES to Tanahashi Vs. Sabre Jr. from the New Japan Cup. Some of the best technical wrestling you’ll find anywhere and by far their best match against each other yet. As opposed to the Tanahashi/Juice match, this had a slow pace where between the notes they were still constantly struggling. Sabre tried not to fall hard on a Side Russian Legsweep, and positioned himself so well to resist the Texas Cloverleaf. Sabre kept trying to dominate, but he didn’t get a bunch of multi-holds because Tanahashi was too resistant. Instead they worked simpler stuff for much of the match, including one beautiful spot where Sabre was just fighting to try to fully extended a kneeling arm-bar and Tanahashi refused to give in. Awesome struggle. Maybe my new MOTY.

NO but RECOMMENDED to Sabre Vs. Sanada. This had a lot of good stuff in it, particularly Sanada muscling his way out of holds, and out-wrestling Sabre early. They did a great job of treating the Skull End like it was just as dangerous as everything Sabre can do. But it was so slow and meandered in ways where I struggled with the first half. Ultimately it pales before Sabre Vs. Ibushi and Sabre Vs. Tanahashi for me.

Throwing a little YES in the Joshisphere at Mayu Iwatani, Mary Apache, & Tam Nakano Vs. Kagetsu, Hana Kimura, & Natsu Sumire from Stardom: Shin-Kiba 1st Ring. It's rare that I see a match with this much character development in it. Hana Kimura went from seeming taciturn and heartbroken to an utter psychopath, managing to make Kagetsu seem tame. Tam took amazing abuse with several good spots, including passing out as she had water spit in her face. It was all savage. Mayu brought great fire as the big sister of the team - that one basement dropkick she threw on Kagetsu looked like a freaking missile. And I love the story they wound up telling: Oedo Tai was so busy getting "revenge" on innocent Tam Nakano that they dominated their way to a time limit draw. Even the post match, with Tam screaming in Hana's face for an explanation, was dramatic as hell.


----------



## TD Stinger

Yes To:

*New Japan Cup Finals: Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Zack Sabre Jr.*

Sabre Jr. in kayfabe is the most annoying wrestler in the world. Any time Tana started to make a comeback, Sabre would bait him into another hold. And Tana is just so smart man. He knows when to sell, how to sell, and when to make the big comeback. And freaking Sabre Jr. tapped out Tanahashi. That felt huge.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

New Japan Cup Final

*YES* Zack Sabre Jr vs Hiroshi Tanahashi **** 1/2

Orienteering with Napalm Death mutha fuckers


----------



## MC

*(Ice Ribbon New Ice Ribbon #868 ~Yokohama Ribbon~ 24/02*

*No But recommend: Tsukasa Fujimoto vs. Hideki Suzuki vs. Miyako Matsumoto ***3/4 *

- It's official!!! Tsukasa Fujimoto vs Hideki Suzuki vs Miyako Matsumoto is the greatest triple threat of all time. Screw that WM 20 match, this is where the quality is at. :lol In all honesty, the rating is for the story more then the quality which is still pretty good, I think.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

wXw 16 Carat Gold

*YES* WALTER vs Ilja Dragunov vs John Klinger **** 1/4


----------



## TJQ

YES Pete Dunne & Roderick Strong vs Oney Lorcan & Danny Burch @ NXTV ****
_What a fucking match, nonstop, hard hitting action the whole way through with no bullshit to be seen. That slap sequence with based Peter and Danny was kada_


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Adam Cole v. Kassius Ohno, NXT TV 03/21/2018 - **** 1/2 (YES!!!)*

:sodone:sodone:sodone

Cole's best match in NXT since signing and of course it came from the Overweight gawd Ohno. This was f*cking brutal and it felt like an all out war. Ohno was fantastic as usual and Cole showed some fire we hadn't since his indy days. The closing minutes of Ohno hitting that elbow to the back of the head only to get showed up to a rally of superkicks into the shining wizard was INCREDIBLE. This was one of the matches I've wanted since 2016 and my goodness it delivered.


----------



## Corey

^ So knew that was coming. :lol

Cole/Ohno was definitely awesome and ended up being way better than I expected. All the strikes were well timed and some were NASTY. Cole's fake injury really got me good too. That looked real as shit. This definitely helped put him back on the map after his loss to Aleister and the non-finish with Dunne. **** 3/4*

Bee tee dubs I'd also recommend Gulak/Ali from 205 Live this week. **** 3/4*


----------



## TJQ

Corey said:


> ^ So knew that was coming. :lol
> 
> Cole/Ohno was definitely awesome and ended up being way better than I expected. All the strikes were well timed and some were NASTY. Cole's fake injury really got me good too. That looked real as shit. This definitely helped put him back on the map after his loss to Aleister and the non-finish with Dunne. **** 3/4*
> 
> Bee tee dubs I'd also recommend Gulak/Ali from 205 Live this week. **** 3/4*


DID YOU WATCH THE TAG, BIG DOG? I feel like it would definitely be up your alley.


----------



## Corey

TJQ said:


> DID YOU WATCH THE TAG, BIG DOG? I feel like it would definitely be up your alley.


Yeah I liked it. Just the no nonsense stuff you'd expect from all 4. Not a MOTYC for me but an easy watch on a really good episode of NXT. That dual chop from Roddy & Dunne was sweet. Crossing my fingers they win the whole thing.


----------



## Taroostyles

Almost caught up with the NJC 

ZSJ/Ibushi-Quarterfinals-****1/2

This was so much better for me than the Naito match with ZSJ. Both guys played to their strengths and looked like studs. Loved the finishing stretch and it really did get better as it went on. 

Juice/Tanahashi-Semifinals-****1/2

I personally loved this match and feel like it's the match of the tourney so far. This was a classic pro wrestling battle of the new vs the old guard, they just told such a great story. Several great nearfalls that felt like they could be the end and I just really felt like they had such an excellent structure.


----------



## TJQ

Corey said:


> Yeah I liked it. Just the no nonsense stuff you'd expect from all 4. Not a MOTYC for me but an easy watch on a really good episode of NXT. That dual chop from Roddy & Dunne was sweet. Crossing my fingers they win the whole thing.


I'll carry the torch for that match then LOL, to me that was just one of those matches that you look at and say "wrestling really isn't that hard". They got in, did their shit, and finished up. BEAUTIFUL SPRINTS ARE ALWAYS SOMETHING TO BE CELEBRATED.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Today delivered some heavy hitters in Sabre Jr./Tanahashi & Cole/Ohno, both matches I've got at **** 1/2.


----------



## Dr. Middy

*YES to Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Zack Sabre Jr. - New Japan Pro Wrestling - New Japan Cup Finals*

This has a longer feeling out process between both guys, Sabre in particular as he went over every limb of Tanahashi, including his neck and head too. He ended up choosing wisely as he started centering attacks on the bad bicep, which was smart. Tanahashi’s selling of it was excellent as well, going southpaw, and visibly wincing anytime he threw a strike with his right arm. There was a real nice octopus spot halfway through too, where Tanahashi countered it into a dragon screw, as well as a triangle countered by Tanahashi into a cloverleaf. He finally hit a high fly flow to the outside, which took a good 20 minutes, which was nice to see in that they weren't spamming finishes at all. 

This ramped up a ton as the 2nd half went on, with a couple of great near falls by Zack. What was really cool was how much struggling they were doing at certain points, like the abdominal stretch spot, the backslide spot, and others. The ending was brilliant, with Tana trying for two High Fly Flows, but hurting his knee bad on the 2nd one. He tried Sabre’s bridging pin, but Sabre got him trapped in the same submission he tapped Naito out with, and got the win. 

Awesome technical work as always by Zack, great selling from Tanahashi, and just a wonderfully paced match. Sabre had a hell of a tournament, every match he had was fantastic!

*****1/2
*


----------



## Corey

Recommendations from day 3 of wXw 16 Carat Gold:

*Semi Final:* Keith Lee vs. David Starr - **** 3/4*
*Semi Final:* Timothy Thatcher vs. Absolute Andy - **** 3/4*
*wXw Championship:* Ilja Dragunov (c) vs. Matt Riddle - **** 3/4*
*Finals:* David Starr vs. Absolute Andy - **** 3/4*

The final was a great match with a nice story and drama but the nearfalls just got really excessive and the finish ended up falling flat. Whole show was great though.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Gulak vs. Ali - ***3/4*
*Burch & Lorcan vs. Dunne & Roddy - ***3/4
Cole vs. Ohno - ***3/4*

GULAK. LORCAN. DUNNE. RODDY. OHNO. All those boys rule big time. Another great week for WWE TV.


----------



## ShadowSucks92

No to both them matches on NXT this week (I have them both at ***1/4) they were good but felt it was missing something to take it up that next level but still really enjoyable.

Yes to Tanahashi vs Sabre Jr - NJ Cup Finals - ****1/2


----------



## MC

*NXT 21/03/2018*

*NO To: Adam Cole vs Kassius Ohno ****


Adam Cole living up to my description of him. Solid wrestler but nothing really stands out. Since Cody has a 4 star match this year, Cole is now Mr 3 stars. Congrats.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

wXw 16 Carat Gold

*YES* David Starr vs Absolute Andy **** ¼



Corey said:


> Recommendations from day 3 of wXw 16 Carat Gold:
> 
> *Finals:* David Starr vs. Absolute Andy - **** 3/4*
> 
> The final was a great match with a nice story and drama but the nearfalls just got really excessive and the finish ended up falling flat. Whole show was great though.


Even though I'm higher on the match I agree the near falls we're gratuitous. Although I was prepared for a crazy credulity stretching comeback but it didn't happen so the multiple finishers don't bother me as much. 

I think a heel winning this tournament is always going to fall a bit flat but it's hard to tell with that fucking music cutting in the second a bell rings.


----------



## NastyYaffa

I am someone who heavily dislikes spamming nearfalls, but I thought in Andy/Starr those were 100% earned. They told the story of both characters' journeys in the tournament so beautifully.


----------



## MC

Been trying to catch up on my Lucha watch. It's not been going well at all :lol But I got an excelletn amtch 


*CMLL Super Viernes Show 23/02/18

Yes To: Niebla Roja vs Soberano Jr.**** *

- Excellent 10 minute match. Loved the head fist tope to the outside by Roja, even if he missed :lol.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

NJPW New Japan Cup Night 9 Finals:
_Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Zack Sabre Jr. in the finals of the New Japan Cup-*****3/4*_


----------



## Taroostyles

Finished the NJC

ZSJ/Sanada-Semifinals-****1/4

Well paced match with 2 guys who are both on the rise. This felt like a new generation kind of performance and I really think Sanada is a star. He has the look, the skills, and he is gaining momentum with the audience day by day. Great finishing stretch that continued to build Sabre as a guy that can end a match at any moment.

Tanahashi/ZSJ-Finals-****1/2

What a fantastic way to finish off a great tournament. They truly built Sabre into a star over the course of 4 matches. His credibility is now extremely elevated with tapping out Naito, Tana, and Ibushi in the same tourney. Tana fought like hell and through some extreme pain but Zack had an answer for everything he did. Loved the last few minutes although I thought they could have done a little more suspense on the finish but again the whole point is he can tap anyone at any moment which they displayed here. 

Overall a great tourney, all 4 of the ZSJ matches great along with Ishii/Elgin, Hashi/Ibushi, and Tana/Juice as well.


----------



## MC

*Kotoka Road to Final 06/03/2018*

*
Yes To: Kotoka Retirement Match - Kotoka, Naruki Doi, Masato Yoshino, CIMA & Dragon Kid vs. Masaaki Mochizuki, YAMATO, Yosuke♡Santa Maria, Doj Fuji & Kagetora *****

- Perfect mix of great wrestling and good comedy. Honestly, 25 minutes of great wrestling and some great storytelling along with it.


----------



## Yeah1993

there weren't many matches in February I actually cared to see all that much so instead of using the time to catch up I watched nothing for a good six weeks and now like five tournaments have happened.


*YES* to these. 

Mike Bailey v. Shuji Ishikawa, DDT D-Ou Grand Prix Night 1
Now this is the shit. Bailey kind of comes off like a dork but a very likeable dork and one you have to take seriously or risk mud on your face. I don't think his monster-move selling was really great but his upward fighting ruled. I'm a sucker for a smaller dude having to use the opponent's own momentum + this shitty planet's gravity to do some of the work for him. It was lame as fuck when he caught Ishikawa's running knee though. Like lmaooooo no. Ishikawa is cool to watch because even though he's humongous he'll do things that other humongous wrestlers won't like certain suplexes. Easy yes vote despite some problems. If this ended after the first five minutes I'd not hesitate to still call it a good match. 


Eddie Kingston v. Lee Howlett (NWL 1/13/18)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i58r_OdKGXs
Well this fuckin ruled. Kingston is still a charismatic brawling chop machine. He chops the post early after Howlett ducks, and then Howlett flops him over the barricade and into the auidence. Howlett is roughly Kingston's size and his chops and clubs rock. He also sold this one Kingston chop by sort of twisting in mid-air and it looked great. At one point Howlett drives Kingston into the wall and puts a dent in it. Kingston sells his back for a good frigging while and really put over Howlett's offense and the HATE. The announcers before the match pulled the old "there won't be headlocks in this, this'll be a fight between two people that hate each other." It's hard to buy that sometimes after the wrestlers do otherwise, but a lot of this was an absolute delivery of that promise. There were some trade battles and a bad suplex no-sell I could have done without that drag this but it still has enough good for me to give it the pass. These two hate each other and they had a greasy unflattering rumble. I needed this.


Matt Riddle v. Jeff Cobb (MLW Road to the Championship 2/8/18)
Low Ki was on this show and I wish more than anything we got Ki v. Riddle, but I'll tear my ears off before I complain about this here. Riddle's bumps on suplexes, throws and takedowns are great. He looks near-untrained sometimes but in the best way. Instead of trying to hide the fact he trips over after landing on his feet (like Ultimo Dragon or something) he just totally rolls with it. This match in general was sort of the good kind of "sloppy" and it was helped by having so many awesome gut wrench deadlifts. Riddle tries a deadlift after baiting Cobb, and Cobb reversed it into a great spot where he deadlifted Riddle himself and just kind of swayed him back and forth to show his MEATY POWER. Being consistently showed up on power didn't sit well with Riddle and it created a more angry version of him than I'm used to seeing. Riddle's Hulk Up stuff on suplexes is always eye-rolly for me but we are well in "good outweighing the bad" territory.


Sami Callihan v. Darby Allin (MLW Road to the Championship 2/8/18)
Once we ditch the usual wrestling at the beginning this becomes another sleazy brawl grudge match. Sami Callihan choking Darby Allin with a banana he took from a fan who was next to another fan in an LA Park mask on a show freely and fully uploaded to youtube by the company's offifical channel is what 2018 wrestling should be I do not give a fuck how well New Japan and ROH are doing right now. Callihan puts on an Ash Ketchum hat soon after if you needed any more convincing that I am right. Chairs and chairs and chairs aplenty, Callihan is the murderer and Allin is the victim. Callihan's cocoikness costs him when wants a chair fight, and Allin's cockiness rewards him when he drops his chair, ducks Callihan's blows, spring kicks the chair out of Callihan's own hands and then plants Callihan with a hell of a dropkick. Some iffy selling after chairshots and the run-in near the end nearly put this below the YES line for me but nearly is not good....bad...enough. A dude tried to start a "this is awesome" chant and nobody followed suit so bonus points, fuck it. guess I'll warn anyone wanting to watch this of the saliva you'll see in it. 



Spoiler: biggest vagina in the Pacific Northwest



Joe Doering v. Zeus (All Japan 1/2/18)
Kenny Omega v. Chris Jericho (New Japan 1/4/18)
Shuji Ishikawa v. Mike Bailey (DDT 1/5/18)
Eddie Kingston v. Lee Howlett (NWL 1/13/18)
Timothy Thatcher/WALTER v. Tracey Williams/Dominic Garrini (Evolve 1/13/18)
Zack Sabre Jr. v. Darby Allin (Evolve 1/13/18)
Timothy Thatcher v. Fred Yehi (Evolve 1/14/18)
Takuya Nomura v. Fuminori Abe (Big Japan 1/17/18)
Queen’s Quest v. Oedo Tai (Stardom 1/21/18)
The Undisputed Era v. The Authors of Pain (WWE 1/27/18)
Andrade Almas v. Johnny Gargano (WWE 1/27/18)

El Satanico v. Hechicero (Lucha Memes 2/5/18)
Matt Riddle v. Jeff Cobb (MLW 2/8/18)
Sami Callihan v. Darby Allin (MLW 2/8/18)


----------



## Rah

*YES*

*Sami Callihan v. Darby Allin (MLW Road to the Championship 2/8/18)*
When you have a sadist like Callihan matching up against a reckless, life-hating pinball like Allin you're already going to produce a match right up my alley. This didn't have any of the nutso bumps that have made Allin a household name in the indies, but if he keeps wrestling even like this he won't be walking past 30. Though what can you expect from a guy who was on TLC's Sex Sent Me To The ER?

I don't think this was as strong as Ki/Callihan nor even Callihan/Brody in terms of wrestling but this had some masterful bullshit. La Parka in Monterrey levels of bullshit, in fact. So it was fitting a fan at ringside was decked in La Parka's gear as all of this bullshit unfolded around him. Not for nothing, this match may have the greatest spot to involve a banana ever. Callihan's a total goof with his shit-talking but him yelling out BAAANAAAAANAAAA before shoving it down Darby's throat had me howling with laughter. There are very few wrestlers that can walk the line between coming across as a humorous ass-clown and still portraying the image of a dangerous villain but Callihan is definitely in the top echelon. Sure, he's not Perro Aguayo Jr but nobody is.

This match had its issues - Darby's selling was questionable, the finish had monumental levels of _bad_ bullshit and Allin wrestling with his hands cuffed/tied-up is played out at this point (though I guess it's going to be the Flair Flop roadact spot of the 2010s). BUT, this match was entertainment personified for me. Bullshit at its best.




































/ 5


----------



## Zatiel

Yeah1993 said:


> Low Ki was on this show and I wish more than anything we got Ki v. Riddle, but I'll tear my ears off before I complain about this here.


You're in luck! They're main eventing Matt Riddle's self-produced show the Thursday before Wrestlemania.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Zatiel said:


> You're in lucky! They're main eventing Matt Riddle's self-produced show the Thursday before Wrestlemania.


That whole card is absolutely amazing. I mean the main event is LOW FUCKING KI vs. MATT FUCKING RIDDLE.

+ NICK GAGE vs. TIMOTHY THATCHER. Holy shit. Tom Lawlor vs. WALTER. Eddie Kingston vs. Hot Sauce. Chris Dickinson vs. Dan Severn. MASADA vs. Martin Stone :sodone Riddle for promoter of the year imo


----------



## Corey

Nice to see other folks watching and enjoying that MLW show. Some real good stuff on that. (Y)



Rah said:


> Though what can you expect from a guy who was on TLC's Sex Sent Me To The ER?


Wait, Darby was on that? :lol


----------



## Dr. Middy

NastyYaffa said:


> That whole card is absolutely amazing. I mean the main event is LOW FUCKING KI vs. MATT FUCKING RIDDLE.
> 
> + NICK GAGE vs. TIMOTHY THATCHER. Holy shit. *Tom Lawlor vs. WALTER. *Eddie Kingston vs. Hot Sauce. Chris Dickinson vs. Dan Severn. MASADA vs. Martin Stone :sodone Riddle for promoter of the year imo


Oh god WALTER is gonna kill poor Filthy. 

I can't wait for the episode of Figure 4 Weekly after that now :lol


----------



## MC

*BJW 27/02/17*


*Yes To: Daichi Hashimoto vs Yasufami Nakanoue ****1/4*

- Don’t know what it is about Korakuen Hall. It makes the matches seem better, the atmosphere was better. Don’t know but it’s magical.Hashimoto was way more motivated and brought him game tonight. Nakanoue stiff him hard early on which I think helped a ton. Both were incredible


----------



## antoniomare007

I'll *YES* Daichi vs Nakanoue just because it's a prime example of "Korakuen Magic". Like I said in the puro thread, the match is hit or miss in itself - Nakanoue does try to give a great performance and at times he does it - but the crowd just makes it something very worthwhile.


Also, *NOMINATING*

*Takuya Nomura vs. Yuya Aoki - Big Japan 3/21/18, Strong Climb Tournament Day 4 *

So far this year we've seen Nomura (24 years old) having a "leap year" of sorts in terms of performances and in ring presence by being a feisty young guy that does not give a fuck about anything and will take it to anyone that's put in front on him. Well, what happens then when he's paired up with a guy like Aoki, who is only 21 years old and he also has a chip on his shoulder and wants to show HE is the promising star of the promotion? We get a dope fucking match, that's what happens. Man, if you would've told me Nomura fucked Aoki's girlfriend and Yuya found out on social media 10 minutes before the ball rang I would've believed it because HOLY FUCK at some of the strikes and suplexes he hits in this, no regard whatsoever for Nomura's well being. A very, very basic match with another "out of nowhere" finish that I couldn't help but love because of the roles these two portrayed, the hate and the strikes. And of course, all in just 10 minutes


----------



## MC

*(04/01 TOKYO JOSHI PRO ’18)*


No but recommend: Maki Ito vs Danshoku Dino ***¼ 


- How have I not watch this yet, I do not know. Loved every second of this match. The entrances from both. The match. Everything. Ito's facial expressions were a joy to watch. THAT HEADBUTT. Dino was hilarious in this match. Just so enjoyable to watch. Totally recommend this match.


----------



## MC

*DDT Judgement 2018*
*
Yes To: 

KO-D Tag Team Title Match - HARASHIMA & Naomichi Marufuji (c) vs. Daisuke Sekimoto & Kazusada Higuchi ****¼*

- Fantastic tag team match. Multiple storytelling done well. One, Higuchi finally beat HARASHIMA after failing many times before. he survived the same KO sequence that HARASHIMA used to knock him out previously, showing the progression on Higuchi since then. Higuchi earning the respect of Marufuji but there is still some problems with HARASHIMA. In the match, Higuchi vs Marufuji and HARASHIMA was way more heated and there was hatrads whereas with the Sekimoto parts, it was more competitiveness and just wanting to one-up each other. Great storytelling from all and great match. 


*KO-D Openweight Title Match - Konosuke Takeshita (c) vs. Shuji Ishikawa *****

- Great match between these two. Takeshita turned up in this match and played his role really well, I thought. Shuji Ishikawa was the star of the match though, stiff as hell, going all out.


*AJPW Dream Power Series 25/03*


*No: Kento Miyahara vs Joe Doering ***1/4*

- Thought this was really disappointing. Maybe it was due to the crowd mics being poor, but it seemed the match had very little heat. To me, it felt like there was no climax to the finish. No anticipation to the win. It felt off for a main event. Still good in many ways but considering this is the main event and who in in it, I did expected a whole lot more. The match felt incomplete and they just skipped half the match. It was slow to begin with, working body parts establishing a story. That's fine but then they went full gear and suddenly had a finishing stretch. Maybe if they are planning to do this more often and make matches less predictable, givining thr fans the impression that matches can end any time, then I'm fine with this.


----------



## antoniomare007

*NO* to HARASHIMA/Marufuji vs Higuchi/Sekimoto. For a match that was made to showcase Higuchi, it didn't have the performance nor the reaction the occasion warranted. Now, it's still a good tag match that's worth a watch - specially if you like strike exchanges - but I wouldn't call it a MOTYC. 
*
YES* to Takeshita vs Ishikawa, just barely though. It was basically 22 minutes of back and forth action and at this point of my fandom that's not the kind of thing I like from my wrestling unless it lasts half that time. Still, the action was good enough to keep my interest going and the bomb throwing for the final sequence was very fun.


----------



## Dr. Middy

*YES to Jonah Rock vs Zack Sabre Jr. - PROGRESS Wrestling Chapter 64: Thunderbastard Are Go!*

Really great david and goliath match here, which I think actually ended up being closer than it seemed. Jonah is a goddamn mack truck of a human being, and just threw around Sabre like a kid at times, but Sabre was smart and targeted Jonah’s leg like a hitman, which continued throughout the match. Only part of this I wasn’t a fan of was Sabre kicking out of the biggest frogsplash ever, but that’s just me I suppose.

******

*YES to Chris Brookes vs. Eddie Dennis vs. Mark Andrews vs. Morgan Webster vs. Pete Dunne vs. TK Cooper vs. Trent Seven vs. Tyler Bate - PROGRESS Wrestling Chapter 64: Thunderbastard Are Go!*

Never watched one of these, but it was real fun! Heavily a indy spotfest at times, light comedy at other times, and having some good stories like Dennis’ obsession with Andrews costing him and TK Cooper being a sneaky little prick and pinning three guys with roll ups, and then the whole Vicky Haskins thing. 

The only gripes I had was with the winner, although this is a personal opinion, but I think Webster is the least talented out of the 7 guys here. He just feels like a decent indy wrestler with a stereotypical English caricature gimmick, and I have little interest in him and Banks. Also, the crowd seemed oddly quieter by the second half of the match, which made it seem like they weren’t into it. Overall though, enjoyable!

******
*
NO but Recommended - Travis Banks vs Matt Riddle - PROGRESS Wrestling Chapter 64: Thunderbastard Are Go!*

This was an awesome match, and I was loving it. Riddle looked amazing just killing Banks with everything, and Riddle’s kickouts of 1 at the kiwi crusher was great. He just dominated Banks, and Banks trying to be his overly tough self through the pain, which was clearly getting to him, was good. 

But then banks kicked out of a second rope tombstone i, as well as a jumping gotch piledriver, and then it got stupid. Even the crowd was clearly behind Riddle to win, and Banks just suddenly wins out of nowhere after being just about dead. Killed the match for me and I can’t give it a yes because of it.

Now we gotta deal with Webster and Banks, which is a big MEH.
*
***3/4*


----------



## Mordecay

Strong Style Evolved

YES to The Golden Lovers vs The Young Bucks ***** (and my MOTY so far)


----------



## Corey

The Young Bucks vs. Golden Lovers _(NJPW Strong Style Evolved)_ ***** 1/2 (YES!!!)*

So disclaimer alert, this is one LONG ass match. :lol Regardless though it was loaded with some absolutely insane sequences, unexpected spots, and wild nearfalls mixed in with some wonderful storytelling and selling from everyone involved. Just about everything we really could've expected from the match. An epic.

Ospreay/Liger - **** 3/4* (Had a ton of fun with this. Just an excellent exhibition match with Liger getting in a whole bunch of great offense and Ospreay working really well off of him)

Okada & Ishii vs. Suzuki & Sabre - **** 3/4* (Fucking awesome tag match with tons of heat and a bunch of great exchanges. The forearm tradeoff between Ishii & Suzuki was NASTY and Okada & Sabre showed they had some really good chemistry going into their title match)

Switchblade vs. Hangman - **** 3/4* (I borderline wanted to YES this because it felt like a complete opposite of your normal New Japan title match. Started hot and heavy with some big moves and strikes and then the pace slowed in the back half with some DISGUSTING big bumps and head drops with selling in between. Really roped me in in the later minutes and the finish was really nifty. Only problem was that it did drag on occasion and they had to do something wild to get the crowd back into it. Really good overall though)


----------



## antoniomare007

*YES *to Golden Lovers vs Young Bucks. Barely though. It was just too damn long man, for every insane shit they did, they dragged it with bad acting and story I couldn't quite get into - the Bucks pretty much working babyface and Matt doing the best face performance since Gargano while Kenny struggles to leave them behind and do what it takes for the W - but the action was too damn fun to watch to not give this a yes. If this was 20 minutes I would probably be losing my shit right now but oh well, the match is clearly not meant for me in that regard.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*The Young Bucks v. The Golden Lovers, NJPW Strong Style Evolved - **** 3/4 (YES!!!)*

Matt Jackson deserved MVP chants after that match, what a performance by him. Honestly could've went the full 5 but I felt near the end Nick should've gotten more offense in.


----------



## Dr. Middy

*No but Recommended to LIJ (BUSHI, SANADA, Hiromu Takahashi, and Tetsuya Naito) vs Hiroshi Tanahashi, Dragon Lee, Risuke Taguchi, and KUSHIDA - New Japan Pro Wrestling: Strong Style Evolved*

Really fun match where everybody was given a little something. Loved seeing the crowd go nuts for Dragon Lee and Hiromu going at it in their quest to be amazing every time both of them step in a ring.

****3/4*
*
NO to Will Osperay vs Jushin Thunder Liger - New Japan Pro Wrestling: Strong Style Evolved*

Very enjoyable, with Liger giving a good performance, which was nice since he doesn’t get singles matches much anymore. Osperay even solid his leg decently for a bit (then lost it), and definitely made Liger look great. 

****1/2*
*
YES to Kazuchika Okada and Tomohiro Ishii vs Minoru Suzuki and Zack Sabre Jr. - New Japan Pro Wrestling: Strong Style Evolved*

Awesome little tag this was. Everybody looked great as they built for Sabre and Okada, while every Ishii and Suzuki encounter was gold, and makes me wish they were going to feud next. Sabre and Suzuki together so great, and I was surprised but loved hearing loud dueling chants for Sabre. He’s really getting over from this big win streak. Fanatasic match!

******

*YES to Hangman Page vs Jay White - New Japan Pro Wrestling: Strong Style Evolved*

I didn’t expect anything coming into this match, mostly because of a lack of interest, but goddamn this turned out to be a hell of an affair. They worked together well, but Hangman Page gave a star making performance, even if that meant trying to goddamn injure himself with some of the spot he took. Still, they got the match over by the end, since the crowd was quiet when he started, and this was really great by the end!

******

*YES to Kenny Omega and Kota Ibushi (Golden Lovers) vs The Young Bucks*

Jesus Christ this was unbelievable in so many ways. From how they went on a fever pitch with every move you can think of, but with added emotion every step of the way, to how both Omega and Matt were apprehensive on hurting one another, but as the match went on, they started getting more vicious, to the awesome selling Matt did on his back throughout the match. 

There were so many little spots in this match that I loved. We saw Omega actually hold back Ibushi at points, and himself when he was going to do a one winged angel on Matt. Matt did the same, apprehensive on setting up the table because he didn’t think they needed to go that far, and even not wanting to jump on him on the table outside. But you also had Ibushi and Nick pushing both of them along, telling them to go past the point of no return, which led to an awesome near fall spot where Omega had him in the one winged angel and Matt screamed at him to do it.

This was just a beautiful story of a match as much as it was an in-ring spectacle, an in-ring spectacle that just was a non-stop fever pitch. I adored this. 

*******


----------



## MC

*New Japan Strong Style Evolved 25/03/2018*


*Yes To: The Young Bucks vs. Golden Lovers ****1/4 *

- Incredible storytelling on many layers. Great wrestling from all involved. Matt Jackson was the star of the match with his incredible selling. Unpredictable, no stop action. Some of the spots, including the table were incredible to see. Really great match. Few down point though. I think it peaked around 5-10 before the match ended. Ibushi in the beginning was a bit sloppy after crashing heads with Omega, he may have a concussion but he worked through it. And that OWA spot where Omega almost refused to finish Matt Jackson was really corny. And the awful camera work missed a few very important moments. Other then those few things, incredible match. 


*No But recommend: CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada and Tomohiro Ishii) vs Suzuki-Gun (Minoru Suzuki and Zack Sabre Jr) ***¾*

- Ishii's selling in this match was great as per usual. I loved that Suzuki Gun targeted Ishii and never allowed Okada to get any grip on the match, keeping Ishii in the match for the majority off it. Some great storytelling there. Loved the aftermath as well.


----------



## Zatiel

A big fat YES to Golden Lovers Vs. Young Bucks. The most emotional tag match I've seen in years.

But it was also awful and I blame Cody and I hope bad things happen to him.


----------



## looper007

Golden Lovers vs The Young Bucks *****

One of most exciting tag matches I've seen in a long time. Great storytelling and just great in ring action, this lived up to the hype and even surpassed it. Every man in the ring probably delivered their best performance and that's saying something. Thought Matt and Kenny were fantastic In terms of their storytelling. My MOTY so far. And never once did it feel like a 40 minute match.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Spoiler: 2018 MOTYC List as of 03/26/2018



2018 Match of the year list.

The Young Bucks v. The Golden Lovers, NJPW Strong Style Evolved - **** ¾
Andrade Cien Almas © v. Johnny Gargano, NXT Takeover: Philadelphia - **** ¾
Kenny Omega v. Chris Jericho, Wrestlekingdom 12 - **** ¾ 
Adam Cole v. Kassius Ohno, NXT TV 03/21/2018 - **** ½ 
WALTER © v. Timothy Thatcher, Progress CH. 62 - **** ½ 
Adam Cole v. Aleister Black, NXT Takeover: Philadelphia - **** ½ 
Hiroshi Tanahashi © v. Minoru Suzuki, New Beginning in Sapporo - **** ½ 
Zack Sabre Jr. v. Tetsuya Natio, NJC Night 3 - **** ½ 
Zack Sabre Jr. v. Kota Ibushi, NJC Night 6 - **** ½ 
Zack Sabre Jr. v. Hiroshi Tanahashi, NJC Final - **** ½ 
Kazuchika Okada © v. SANADA, New Beginning in Osaka - **** ½ 
Kazuchika Okada © v. Tetsuya Naito, Wrestlekingdom 12 - **** ½ 
Minoru Suzuki © v. Hirooki Goto, Wrestlekingdom 12 - **** ½ 
Roppongi 4K © v. The Young Bucks, Wrestlekingdom 12 - **** ¼
Kenny Omega © v. Jay White, New Beginning in Sapporo - **** ¼ 
YOSHI-HASHI v. Kota Ibushi, NJC Night 3 - **** ¼ 
Zack Sabre Jr. v. SANADA, NJC Night 8 - **** ¼ 
Will Ospreay © v. Himoru Takahashi, New Beginning in Osaka - **** ¼ 
Zack Sabre Jr. v. Walter, Evolve 99 - **** ¼
Adam Cole v. Pete Dunne ©, NXT TV 03/14/2018 - **** ¼ 
Golden Lovers v. Cody & Marty Scrull, Honor Rising Night 2 - **** ¼ 
Pete Dunne © v. Roderick Strong, NXT 02/15/18 - **** ¼
Michael Elgin v. Tomohiro Ishii, NJC Night 1 - **** 
Matt Riddle v. James Drake, Evolve 100 - ****
Dalton Castle © v. Jay Lethal, ROH 16th Anniversary - ****
Andrade Cien Almas © v. Johnny Gargano, NXT 02/21/18 - ****
Jay Lethal v. Jonathan Gresham, Honor Reigns Supreme - **** 
Young Bucks © v. Roppongi 3K. New Beginning in Sapporo - ****
Tetsuya Naito v. Taichi, NJPW 46th Anniversary - ****
The Undisputed Era v. Sanity, NXT TV 02/07/18 - ****
Roderick Strong v. Tyler Bate, NXT TV 01/31018 - ****
Tetsuya Naito v. Michael Elgin, REVOLVER Friday the 16th Naito Takes Dayton - ****
Hiroshi Tanahashi v. Taichi, NJC Night 2 - ****
Hiroshi Tanahashi v. Juice Robinson, NJC Night 7 - ****
SANADA v. Chuck Taylor, NJC Night 4 - ****
John Cena v. Seth Rollins, Monday Night Raw 02/19/18 - ****
Tetsuya Naito v. YOSHI-HASHI, New Beginning in Osaka - ****
2018 Men’s Royal Rumble - ****
Marty Scrull © v. Will Ospraey v. Himoru Takahashi v. KUSHIDA, Wrestlekingdom 12 - ****
AJ Styles © v. Dolph Ziggler v. John Cena v. Kevin Owens v. Sami Zayn v. Baron Corbin, Fastlane - ****
Austin Aries © v. Johnny Impact, Impact Wrestling Cross Roads - ****
Hiroshi Tanahashi © v. Jay White, Wrestlekingdom 12 - ****
Roman Reigns © v. Samoa Joe, Raw 12/01/2018 - ****


----------



## IronCap

*No But recommend Golden Lovers vs. Young Bucks ***3/4.*


*1st half* was really sloppy with some bad botches from both teams.
Can't get the spot from my head where Kenny hit a moonsault and landed face first on Ibushi's skull, probably has a broken orbital bone from it. 
Ibushi also with some bad botches, Still can't believe Ibushi botched the Cross Slash. He can do that triangle moonsault in his sleep. 
Even Nick Jackson botched his usual spot - the moonsault to the outside threw the ropes spot when his foot got caught in the second rope.
I lost track who was legal 10 minutes into the match, looked more like a 4 way match.

*2nd half *of the match was much better with some really good spots.
Long ass match, Crowd was really tired at the end but they got really hot from the 30 minutes mark. 
They really got into the match when the near falls at the end started. Kenny with awesome storytelling didn't want to hurt his friends was really hesitant to hit the OWA on Matt and when he finally did Nick broke the pin - GREAT near fall!
Good storytelling by Matt Jackson selling his back. liked the post match as well. 
I believe they were kind of nervous because it was a big match on live tv because i can't explain their botches, really good match that could have been really great. I want a rematch in Japan.
Not a MOTYC in my view but i really enjoyed the last few minutes and the post match.


----------



## Desecrated

Yes to Bucks/Lovers. Delivered as expected, and some more. It was a bit too long, and it does lead into that "Doing too much makes people expect more next time" problem that's haunted Japanese wrestling before. Positives were everything else. An unparalleled story, pure murder and drama. The apex of modern tag-wrestling.


----------



## fabi1982

***** - golden lovers vs. young bucks

What a match, what a story, what a delivery. Matt with the performance of the night. Kenny struggling. What a great story in a match. Just awesome.


----------



## SHIRLEY

No but recommended to Hangman Page vs. Jay White. Stole the show.


----------



## ShadowSucks92

Yes to the Golden Lovers vs Young Bucks - *****

No to Jay White vs Hangman Page - *1/2


----------



## ZEROVampire

Lovers vs Bucks was good, but not MOTYC ***1/2 for me. Lovers vs Cody/Scurll was better


----------



## antoniomare007

*NO* to Jay White vs Hangman Page

That shit was 15 minutes too long, the crowd was dead because these two did not know what the fuck to do for the first 2/3 of the match. It was the worst example of just doing shit for the sake of doing shit. At the least in the last third Hangman decided to kill himself to get something going but my god this match felt like it lasted forever. Jay White can't work a control section to save his life.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Kazuchika Okada & Tomohiro Ishii vs. Minoru Suzuki & Zack Sabre Jr. - ***3/4*

Very fun interactions between Okada & Zack - great tease for their upcoming title match + a great FIP segment w/ Ishii; Suzuki & ZSJ working like dad & son with those submissions while Okada had the ref distracted was amazing. Some very good, hard hitting interactions between Ishii & Minoru, too.

*Jay White vs. Hangman Page - *1/2*

Holy shit this was bad :lol It actually started off good & I was ready to say it was better than Jay White's matches vs. Tana & Kenny, but then it just went on & went on & went on. No heat in it whatsoever. What was the official time of the match? Something around 2 hours 30 mins? Jay White has been absolute shit as a New Japan big match dude so far. He's as charismatic as my laptop.

*Will Ospreay vs. Jushin Liger - **** - YES!*

This was superb. Liger's offense was nasty as & Ospreay's bumping for him was ridiculous in a very good way. A super fun, great bombfest.

*Golden Lovers vs. The Young Bucks -* ****** - YES!*

HOLY SHIT WHAT A MASTERPIECE :sodone WHAT THE FUCK is Pro Wrestling in 2018?! I thought there was NO CHANCE that Almas/Gargano & WALTER/Thatcher were gonna be topped, but here we are... :sodone


----------



## MC

That main event had too many botches to be 5 stars imo.


----------



## Mordecay

MC 16 said:


> That main event had too many botches to be 5 stars imo.


I think it was one of the few times the botches added to the match. Both Kenny and the Bucks were nervous because of all their history together, so they weren't going to be 100% focus on the match. Maybe it's just me, but I feel like it added more realism and drama.


----------



## NastyYaffa

STILL FIRED THE FUCK UP FROM WATCHING LOVERS VS. THE BUCKS, FUCK YEAH :mark:

Who would've thought that in a match featuring Kenny Omega, Kota Ibushi & Nick Jackson (who is the more athletic of the 2), the best performer in it would be MATT FUCKING JACKSON :sodone


----------



## MC

Mordecay said:


> I think it was one of the few times the botches added to the match. Both Kenny and the Bucks were nervous because of all their history together, so they weren't going to be 100% focus on the match. Maybe it's just me, but I feel like it added more realism and drama.


What about Kota botching the Cross Slash?


----------



## NastyYaffa

MC 16 said:


> What about Kota botching the Cross Slash?


I am not Mordecay, but I thought it was fine. I think botches in general though, more often add to matches than take away from them. This one wasn't even shown fully on NJPW World stream & I thought Matt covered well for it by selling the back.


----------



## MC

NastyYaffa said:


> I am not Mordecay, but I thought it was fine. I think botches in general though, more often add to matches than take away from them. This one wasn't even shown fully on NJPW World stream & I thought Matt covered well for it by selling the back.


I don't see it that way at all. Especially when people say it's a perfect match.


----------



## TJQ

NastyYaffa said:


> I am not Mordecay, but I thought it was fine. I think botches in general though, more often add to matches than take away from them. This one wasn't even shown fully on NJPW World stream & I thought Matt covered well for it by selling the back.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/978063033216925696


----------



## NastyYaffa

TJQ said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/978063033216925696


Gonna review the Super Dragon DVD again if you continue to be like this, TeejQ


----------



## TJQ

NastyYaffa said:


> Gonna review the Super Dragon DVD again if you continue to be like this, TeejQ


That was a brain dead low blow.


----------



## Mordecay

MC 16 said:


> I don't see it that way at all. Especially when people say it's a perfect match.


Well those people are overreacting, there is no perfect match, even the Okada/Omega matches had their fair share of botches, but as long as I am emotionally invested and they don't botch left and right I will like the match. A couple of botches in a 35-40 minutes match is fine, if they do enough to cover them up.


----------



## NastyYaffa

TJQ said:


> That was a brain dead low blow.


----------



## MC

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/978151887785488384

I enjoyed the match but this is hilariously bad and it's from the best wrestler in the match. I understand how some may feel that botches can add to a match, even if I don't but I don't see how this adds to the realism of the match.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Sh*t that was bad :lol by the end of the match though, I had completely forgot about it. Not to mention the camera mostly caught Kenny's.


----------



## NastyYaffa

MC 16 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/978151887785488384
> 
> I enjoyed the match but this is hilariously bad and it's from the best wrestler in the match. I understand how some may feel that botches can add to a match, even if I don't but I don't see how this adds to the realism of the match.


Well they didn't even show it on air, so how did it hurt the match in any way?


----------



## WOKELAND2

If the botches are not so obvious in camera or do not ruin the sequence or the storytelling, it is simply superficial.

Golden⭐ Lovers Vs Young Bucks *****


----------



## Taroostyles

***** for Bucks/Lovers

The match wasn't perfect, but that's not my criteria for what makes a match 5*. 

It had drama, emotion, and a story that can't be recreated. There was some stalling and the match was long, but it was full of memorable moments and will go down as a match that will be talked about for years to come. 

It's probably one of the 5 best tag matches of all time. This and Almas/Gargano are currently head and shoulders above everything else for MOTY. 

That OWA nearfall is also one of the best in the past few years. Incredible.


----------



## MC

NastyYaffa said:


> Well they didn't even show it on air, so how did it hurt the match in any way?


How does it not? I may have not saw it live but it doesn't mean that it didn't happen. It does have an impact. I watched a bit that was missed due to poor camera work and it was botched. Could you honestly tell me if they did something spectacular and it was missed like this, you wouldn't like the match better after seeing it?


----------



## NastyYaffa

I just don't see how one moonsault from Ibushi could've made it any better than it already was.


----------



## Illogical

Taroostyles said:


> It's probably one of the 5 best tag matches of all time.


Pretty sure Misawa just turned over in his grave.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Illogical said:


> Pretty sure Misawa just turned over in his grave.


That match had the same level storytelling that Misawa's best tag matches have.

I think it's, WITHOUT A DOUBT, up there w/ stuff like 06/09/95 & 12/06/96. And let me tell ya, that is definitely something I wasn't expecting to say when I looked at this match on paper.


----------



## Taroostyles

Illogical said:


> Pretty sure Misawa just turned over in his grave.


Very productive input. 

Either way, yeah there's a few AJPW tags up there and maybe some old NWA tags close too but off the top of my head I can't think of any WWE or most major NA companies that have had any tag matches that good. 

I honestly don't think saying it's in the top 5 or if you wanna stretch it top 10 of all time is off. I would make an actual list but I don't have time right now.


----------



## Corey

Man I love the diversity in this thread. Lemme just say that. (Y)



MC 16 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/978151887785488384
> 
> I enjoyed the match but this is hilariously bad and it's from the best wrestler in the match. I understand how some may feel that botches can add to a match, even if I don't but I don't see how this adds to the realism of the match.


OMFG :lmao

I don't think that was shown on air at all or it if was I didn't see any of it because I was focused on Kenny's moonsault. Oh my god that's great :lol

Btw I don't think a tag match can be perfect when there's like... no tags or any semblance of a structure whatsoever. The last 25 minutes was just a tornado match with no countouts or DQs at all but I completely understand why people would view it as a 5* affair.


----------



## Illogical

NastyYaffa said:


> That match had the same level storytelling that Misawa's best tag matches have.
> 
> I think it's, WITHOUT A DOUBT, up there w/ stuff like 06/09/95 & 12/06/96. And let me tell ya, that is definitely something I wasn't expecting to say when I looked at this match on paper.


lol recency bias. also goes for your post, Taro


----------



## TJQ

Corey said:


> *Man I love the diversity in this thread. Lemme just say that. (Y)
> *
> 
> OMFG :lmao
> 
> I don't think that was shown on air at all or it if was I didn't see any of it because I was focused on Kenny's moonsault. Oh my god that's great :lol
> 
> Btw I don't think a tag match can be perfect when there's like... no tags or any semblance of a structure whatsoever. The last 25 minutes was just a tornado match with no countouts or DQs at all but I completely understand why people would view it as a 5* affair.


Don't worry, I'm making my way through the show as we speak and will be ready to complain about something soon to add even more diversity.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Illogical said:


> lol recency bias. also goes for your post, Taro


You're bringing very good arguments here my man (Y)


----------



## Corey

TJQ said:


> Don't worry, I'm making my way through the show as we speak and will be ready to complain about something soon to add even more diversity.


Just give Hangman and Switchblade a fair shake, okay? 

And don't complain about Ospreay no selling cause it's not a real argument dammit! :lol


----------



## TJQ

Corey said:


> Just give Hangman and Switchblade a fair shake, okay?
> 
> And don't complain about Ospreay no selling cause it's not a real argument dammit! :lol


Billy was fine, it was obvious it wasn't part of the match with him tweaking his leg. 

As for Page/White, I have heard it was legitimate nightmare fuel so I'm actually watching it as opposed to skipping it because I want to see how bad it was.


----------



## Corey

TJQ said:


> As for Page/White, I have heard it was legitimate nightmare fuel so I'm actually watching it as opposed to skipping it because I want to see how bad it was.




Tis okay, didn't think it would be something you'd enjoy anyway. :lol But good luck!


----------



## TJQ

Corey said:


> Tis okay, didn't think it would be something you'd enjoy anyway. :lol But good luck!


I will admit that at the very least I have been coming around on Page as of 2018, I've found myself really enjoying his recent work. But despite White's one good match with good brother Kenneth, he's been awful. How he managed to get in the position he is still baffles me.


----------



## antoniomare007

NastyYaffa said:


> That match had the same level storytelling that Misawa's best tag matches have.
> 
> I think it's, WITHOUT A DOUBT, up there w/ stuff like 06/09/95 & 12/06/96. And let me tell ya, that is definitely something I wasn't expecting to say when I looked at this match on paper.


Holy shit I think I died a little bit 

I feel like an old curmudgeon talking about this match because the emotion was not there for me at all. And I'm a big fan of the Bucks and Golden Lovers as tag teams and I liked the match, I even gave it a YES. The story was there no doubt but it failed to grab me in any significant way and the acting was so over the top and bad. Matt asking Kenny to hit the OWA made me laugh instead of making me buy into the "emotional rollercoaster" they were having, it felt like they were doing a school play instead of having a wrestling match that had real drama. I think some of DIY matches from a couple of Takeovers did a much better job at making me care and feel what the wrestlers were going through. 

Comparing this match to 9/95 and 6/96 sound beyond insane to me.


----------



## Corey

antoniomare007 said:


> Holy shit I think I died a little bit
> 
> I feel like an old curmudgeon talking about this match because the emotion was not there for me at all. And I'm a big fan of the Bucks and Golden Lovers as tag teams and I liked the match, I even gave it a YES. The story was there no doubt but it failed to grab me in any significant way and the acting was so over the top and bad. Matt asking Kenny to hit the OWA made me laugh instead of making me buy into the "emotional rollercoaster" they were having, it felt like they were doing a school play instead of having a wrestling match that had real drama. *I think some of DIY matches from a couple of Takeovers did a much better job at making me care and feel what the wrestlers were going through.*
> 
> Comparing this match to 9/95 and 6/96 sound beyond insane to me.


100% agree with that sentence. I'm invested in this Bullet Club storyline but some of the interactions and acting seemed a bit forced at times. I also think it's difficult to be SO heavily invested in something and to call it one of the best tags ever when there wasn't really anything at stake at all and at times it felt _very_ drawn out for the sake of the epicness and what have you.


----------



## NastyYaffa

antoniomare007 said:


> Holy shit I think I died a little bit
> 
> I feel like an old curmudgeon talking about this match because the emotion was not there for me at all. And I'm a big fan of the Bucks and Golden Lovers as tag teams and I liked the match, I even gave it a YES. The story was there no doubt but it failed to grab me in any significant way and the acting was so over the top and bad. Matt asking Kenny to hit the OWA made me laugh instead of making me buy into the "emotional rollercoaster" they were having, it felt like they were doing a school play instead of having a wrestling match that had real drama. I think some of DIY matches from a couple of Takeovers did a much better job at making me care and feel what the wrestlers were going through.
> 
> Comparing this match to 9/95 and 6/96 sound beyond insane to me.


Hey man, it's all in the eyes of the beholder  I completely understand not liking the match on the levels that I do, but it just clicked 110% for me. The story, the selling, the big spots etc. The 40 minutes flew by as if they were 10.

I still stand by statement that the build & the storytelling is very comparable to the big AJPW tag matches of the 90's. It's very different brand of storytelling than what Misawa & friends had to offer, but it's still just as important to the match(es).


----------



## Natecore

Corey said:


> 100% agree with that sentence. I'm invested in this Bullet Club storyline but some of the interactions and acting seemed a bit forced at times. I also think it's difficult to be SO heavily invested in something and to call it one of the best tags ever when there wasn't really anything at stake at all and at times it felt _very_ drawn out for the sake of the epicness and what have you.


Nothing at stake? You sure you want to stand by that statement?


----------



## MC

People not talking about Higuchi/Sekimoto vs Marufuji/Sekimoto :armfold That was probably the best tag match that I've seen for months.


----------



## SHIRLEY




----------



## Natecore

Illogical said:


> Pretty sure Misawa just turned over in his grave.


Fuck Misawa. Let him roll. How about that?

He isn’t a God. He was a wrestler. One of the best ever but a man none the less. Don’t use his name like you know what’d he think about this match. And the assertion that just because something doesn’t involve Misawa that it’s automatically worse comes off as stubborn and curmudgeonly. I’ll make sure to stay off your lawn too.

My favorite tag matches don’t involve Misawa. My favorite tag matches will involve this Bucks vs Lovers epic.

Brother!


----------



## antoniomare007

MC 16 said:


> People not talking about Higuchi/Sekimoto vs Marufuji/Sekimoto :armfold That was probably the best tag match that I've seen for months.


Meh, it wasn't that good either. Fun tag though.


----------



## Corey

Natecore said:


> Nothing at stake? You sure you want to stand by that statement?


On the surface, absolutely. I mean yeah it was a dream match but the marquee read 'Special Tag Match' just like it did for Okada & Ishii vs. Sabre & Suzuki. No titles at stake or any special stipulation other than bragging rights. Obviously the Bullet Club storyline was big and Kenny wrestling the Bucks was there but Golden Lovers winning doesn't really change anything imo. If the Bucks had won then we would've had something a little more interesting.

It's really just small nitpicks for me for the sake of discussion. I still loved the match and gave it **** 1/2. Do I think it needed to go nearly 40 minutes? Probably not but it was indeed the best and/or my favorite tag match of the year to this point. Still can't get over Nick breaking up that pin after the One Winged Angel. About the only time all night the cameramen did an excellent job. :lol


----------



## TD Stinger

Well, I see I'm a bit late to the party, but anyways, Yes to:

*NJPW Strong Style Evolved: The Young Bucks vs. The Golden Lovers*

You know after The Usos vs. The New Day series last year I didn't think I would see tag team wrestling as good as that in a long time, but we got that and even better last night.

The action was great. The drama was great. And that was really cool to see considering this match felt like it happened way sooner than it should have. Omega was conflicted in everything he did, and would act when he was forced too or when Ibushi convinced him. To see Nick be the calmer of the 2 brothers at first but then get just as vicious as the match went on was really good. To see Matt be so cold and defiant to Omega made the match better too.

And then you had moments like Ibushi Springboarding to the top to deliver a German to Matt, Matt faking More Bang For Your Buck to deliver a Diving Elbow to Kenny, all of Nick's crazy dives. Great action throughout.

I mean if I nitpick there were a couple sloppy moments but when you have a match this good, unless the botches were THAT bad, it doesn't take away from the match for me. Even Ibushi's bad botch made me laugh my ass off, so there's that.

Is definitely in my Top 5 for the year right now.


----------



## MC

Top matches of the year so far




Spoiler: MOTY Contenders - ****1/4 and above



****** *
Timothy Thatcher vs Walter - Progress Chapter 62 28/01/18	Progress Atlas Title Match

*****3/4* 
Kazuchika Okada vs Tetsuya Naito - Wrestle Kingdom 12 04/01/18	IWGP Heavyweight Title 
Hirooki Goto vs Minoru Suzuki - Wrestle Kingdom 12 04/01/18	Hair vs Hair/IWGP Intercontinetal Title
Zack Sabre Jr vs Walter Evolve 99	14/01/2018	Non Title
Sanada vs Okada	New Beginning in Osaka	10/02/18	IWGP Heavyweight Title 

*****1/2 *
Minoru Suzuki vs Hiroshi Takahashi	New Beginning in Sapporo Night One	27/01/18	IWGP Intercontinetal Championship Match
Odeo Tai vs Queens Quest	Stardom 7th Anniversary - 21/01/18 - 5 on 5 Ellimination 
Sanada vs Zack Sabre Jr - New Japan Cup Day Eight - 18/03/18	
Masaaki Mochizuki vs. Kzy Dragon Gate Kotoka Road To Final - Day 5)	07/02/18	Open The Dream Gate Title Match
Daisuke Sekimoto vs Hideki Suzuki - BJW Big Japan Full Metal - 11/03/18	
Zack Sabre Jr vs Kota Ibushi New Japan Cup Day Six - 15/03/18	

*****1/4 *
Io Shirai vs Momo Watanabe	Stardom Queen's Fest	18/02/18	Wonder of Stardom Title Match
Rush vs Satoshi Kojima Fantastica Mania 2018 Night Eight	22/01/18	
HARASHIMA & Naomichi Marufuji (c) vs. Daisuke Sekimoto & Kazusada Higuchi DDT 21st Anniversary Show 25/03/2018	KO-D Tag Team Title Match
Andrade “Cien” Almas vs Johnny Gargano	NXT TakeOver Philadelphia 27/01/18	NXT Championship Match
Jay Lethal vs. Jonathan Gresham	ROH Honor Reigns Supreme 2018	09/02/18	
Walter vs Bad Bones vs Ilja Dragunov	wXw 16 Carat Gold Day Two	10/03/18	wXw Unified World Wrestling Championship
Daisuke Harada vs HAYATA	NOAH: Great Voyage at Yokohama	11/03/18	GHC Junior Heavyweight Title Match
Kenny Omega vs Chris Jericho	Wrestle Kingdom 12	04/01/18	US Title Match/ NO DQ
Tyler Bate vs Zack Sabre Jr	PROGRESS Chapter 63: Take Me Underground	11/02/2018	
Kota Ibushi vs YOSHI-HASHI New Japan Cup Day Four 12/03/18.	
YOSHI-HASHI vs Kota Ibushi	New Japan Cup Day Three	11/03/2018	
Jay White vs Kenny Omega	New Beginning in Sapporo Night Two	28/01/2018	US Title Match
Daichi Hashimoto vs Yasufami Nakanoue	BJW	27/02/18	BJW Strong World Heavyweight Championship
Golden Lovers vs Young Bucks NJPW Strong Style Evolved	25/03/18




I would include my 4 star matches but there are way too many :lol


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles

*YES to Golden Lovers vs The Young Bucks - NJPW Strong Style Evolved - ****3/4*

Great match with great storytelling and a lot of nice spots. I really thought all parts of this match made storyline sense from beginning to end. The slow and hesitant start was nice and all four men's actions made a lot of sense. The match got better with time and didn't feel like 40 mins at all. The botches were crazy and I hope that everyone is fine but the match was still really good. This was more story-heavy which leaves some room for future rematches with a faster pace and shorter runtime. For me, the ending felt a bit flat because Nick was tossed aside pretty quickly after he saved the pinfall after the OWA. They should have done a bit more there. Also, I am not the biggest fan of the Golden Trigger as a finisher. It just doesn't seem right for two of the best wrestlers in the world to finish a match like that, especially since both of them hit that move as signatures during every match. But apart from that, it was awesome.


On a separate note, the commentary was really bad. They didn't know the Golden Showers, they mixed up the tag teams names (JR said Young Lovers once), they came up with the names of moves way too late and JR called a table a chair fpalm. Let Kelly and Callis do their jobs please.


----------



## Corey

My list is so fucking different than everyone else's. I love it so much. :lol

1. Andrade Cien Almas vs. Johnny Gargano (NXT Takeover: Philadelphia) *******
2. WALTER vs. Timothy Thatcher (PROGRESS Chapter 62) ***** 1/2*
3. Marty Scurll vs. KUSHIDA vs. Will Ospreay vs. Hiromu Takahashi (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom XII) ***** 1/2*
4. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (NJPW 3/21) ***** 1/2*
5. Joe Doering vs. Zeus (AJPW 1/2) ***** 1/2*
6. The Young Bucks vs. Golden Lovers (NJPW Strong Style Evolved) ***** 1/2*


----------



## Yeah1993

Ibushi couldn't properly climb the turnbuckle like your average wrestler yet could call an audible mid-air and land on his feet after a missed moonsault. Wrestling rules.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Yeah1993 said:


> Ibushi couldn't properly climb the turnbuckle like your average wrestler yet could call an audible mid-air and land on his feet after a missed moonsault. Wrestling rules.


Should I watch this Golden Lovers shit? I watched Tanahashi/Sabre and thought it was pretty good despite the crummy strikes and I kind of want to ride this wave of being motivated to watch some pimped wrestling from this year. 

I mean, I don't expect to even like the Bucks/GL tag, but if you thought it was fine then maybe I'll get a kick out of it?


----------



## Yeah1993

GOD OF CUNT said:


> Should I watch this Golden Lovers shit? I watched Tanahashi/Sabre and thought it was pretty good despite the crummy strikes and I kind of want to ride this wave of being motivated to watch some pimped wrestling from this year.
> 
> I mean, I don't expect to even like the Bucks/GL tag, but if you thought it was fine then maybe I'll get a kick out of it?


I haven't even watched it dude I just saw the botch on a tweet on the previous page. 

I haven't seen any of the Golden Lovers stuff, but I guess I'll watch this tag if it's gotten some five stars. I don't like Omega and don't care about the Bucks so I don't tend to follow them, IDK if there's anything you'd like.

Watch Satanico/Hechihero. I'm gonna watch the Fuerza match today.


----------



## Alright_Mate

*YES to - Golden Lovers vs Young Bucks - NJPW Strong Style Evolved - ******
To those not giving this at least ****3/4 what more do you want from a Tag Match? This match had everything you want from a Wrestling match, great spots, good psychology and fantastic storytelling. A hell of a performance from the four of them, Matt Jackson in particular as @NastyYaffa has already said was the MVP in this match, consistent selling of his back throughout. The botches didn't take anything away from the match, the camera didn't catch Ibushi's as seen in that vid clip while the other real botch was minor. In terms of Tag Matches this is the best one I've seen since The Revival vs DIY at Takeover Toronto, in terms of story I'd say this match was better.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Yeah1993 said:


> I haven't even watched it dude I just saw the botch on a tweet on the previous page.
> 
> I haven't seen any of the Golden Lovers stuff, but I guess I'll watch this tag if it's gotten some five stars. I don't like Omega and don't care about the Bucks so I don't tend to follow them, IDK if there's anything you'd like.


I don't like any of them, tbf. Well I liked Ibushi fine the last few times I saw him, so if he's running around botching moonsaults and shit I guess I might get a kick out of that. 

I honestly don't want to be the guy coming into a thread he never ordinarily posts in just to be shitting over the match everyone loves, but if folk are tossing GOAT tag match at it and comparing it to the '96 Tag League I guess it's my DUTY as a broadcast journalist to watch it. 

Actually I'll just watch Satanico/Hechicero instead. I know where my bread is buttered.


----------



## Yeah1993

GOD OF CUNT said:


> I honestly don't want to be the guy coming into a thread he never ordinarily posts in just to be shitting over the match everyone loves, but if folk are tossing GOAT tag match at it and comparing it to the '96 Tag League I guess it's my DUTY as a broadcast journalist to watch it.


That's why I only talk about matches I YES vote, in this thread lmao. If I talked about all the other matches I watched, I'd just feel like I'd be a bit of a wet blanket, especially when I almost expect to not like what I sort after anyway. I go to the Last Wrestling Match Watched thread (in the """Premium VIP Section""") for all my negative needs. I suppose it might be all right to do the "no but recommended" thing most people do, since there ARE matches I like but fall short of a YES (and, again, I head to LWMW thread for that). Still I tend to wait until I've watched a bunch to post and IDK I feel like my posts are too messy to justify having that much in them.


----------



## Rusev Day

WOW i watched the SSE show and didn't think that the tag main event was something special. Then i enter to this awesome thread and i still can't believe so many guys here liked it that much and even saying it was match of the year.

Ask Kenny, Ibushi and the Bucks themselves and even they will tell you that it wasn't their best night to say the least.


----------



## NastyYaffa

I am very happy that 1 match is creating so much discussion around here, been a while since that has happened 

Here's a beautiful bit from one of my favorite rasslin' reviewers/star throwers about the match:



> What else can there be said about this match that the story does not tell you already? Could the match have been tightened up a little? Probably. But that did not really matter. Yes, this was a match about two teams out to prove which was the better team. They just did so much more with it than almost any other attempt at this type of match ever.
> 
> This match redefined creative ambition. This match set the new bar for character development throughout a match. This matched proved that state-of-the-art physical action can simply be a complimentary feature of a match instead of its defining one.
> 
> This match was a labor of love. A match that proved bitterness is shortsighted that gets you nowhere. Sometimes hate can feel right in the moment, but it does not lead you to victory. This match was a beautiful reminder for everyone that in the end, Love Wins.


----------



## ShadowSucks92

Alright_Mate said:


> *YES to - Golden Lovers vs Young Bucks - NJPW Strong Style Evolved - ******
> To those not giving this at least ****3/4 what more do you want from a Tag Match? This match had everything you want from a Wrestling match, great spots, good psychology and fantastic storytelling. A hell of a performance from the four of them, Matt Jackson in particular as @NastyYaffa has already said was the MVP in this match, consistent selling of his back throughout. The botches didn't take anything away from the match, the camera didn't catch Ibushi's as seen in that vid clip while the other real botch was minor. In terms of Tag Matches this is the best one I've seen since The Revival vs DIY at Takeover Toronto, in terms of story I'd say this match was better.


It was a great tag match. But the moment Matt Jackson demanded Omega to hit the OWA on him after Kenny hesitated showed me were watching something special and I couldn't go below 5 stars.


----------



## ShadowSucks92

Rusev Day said:


> WOW i watched the SSE show and didn't think that the tag main event was something special. Then i enter to this awesome thread and i still can't believe so many guys here liked it that much and even saying it was match of the year.
> 
> Ask Kenny, Ibushi and the Bucks themselves and even they will tell you that it wasn't their best night to say the least.


Well if that wasn't their best then God help us when they do give us their best.


----------



## FITZ

I loved it. 

I knew something went wrong with Ibushi's moonsault when they never cut to it but other than that I can't remember any specific bothces. I mean I'm sure there were a few things that didn't look good but I really don't remember them. I loved the whole dynamic of the match and Matt Jackson had his best performance ever. I don't know if the Bucks qualify as faces in this match but they I had me pulling for them big time during it. They're usually a team that I love to root against because they're good heels and it means a lot when they lose (I'm mostly talking about PWG). But the back injury had me rooting for them easily. I popped in my couch when Nick made the save after OWA. 

I probably wouldn't call it a 5* star match but there are only a handful of matches that I would classify as that. It was amazing I'll say that.


----------



## Rusev Day

ShadowSucks92 said:


> Well if that wasn't their best then God help us when they do give us their best.


Best ... material for Botchamania











In all seriousness they can do much better than that. both teams.


----------



## TJQ

YES Golden Lovers vs The Young Bucks @ NJPW Strong Style Evolved *****

Before I watched this match I came into it fairly worried that this was going to be another NJPW match that the cult on here spams absurdly high ratings on here for, and that watching it was going to leave me agitated and wishing I saved myself the 40 minutes. There's no better feeling in the world than being completely wrong, because I was. I'm not even going to pretend I had any real investment in this "feud", because I've never watched BTE and only know what gets posted on twitter. But they put emotion and their story at the forefront of the match so that even somebody like me with no investment can fully latch on to. 

In broad strokes, I took the story of the match as both teams needing to win to justify their feelings. To me, the two in the match that really personified this were Kenny and Matt. You could see how much Kenny didn't want to be doing this, and wanted to keep things friendly. He didn't want to put a bigger void between himself and the Bucks, which came out in moments like him trying to stop Ibushi from stomping Matt in the beginning and saying "I was trying to help you", hesitating hitting the OWA, and cradling Matt's head during the pin. Matt on the other hand was really antagonistic in this match, wanting to take all the punishment because Kenny holding back wasn't going to cut it. Screaming to be hit, and trying to guilt trip Kenny in a few moments, saying things like "Is this what you wanted, Kenny?". On top of that there were a few points where he straight up ignored a potential win in favor of punishing Kenny, the most notable being during the more bang for your buck when he chose to elbow drop Kenny instead of moonsaulting Ibushi for the win. On top of that, Matt had another absolute fucking masterclass performance. He continues to prove that he's one of the absolute best in the business today. on that front.

Despite the high ratings I saw before watching it and the buzz on twitter, I genuinely didn't anticipate loving this match this much, yet here we are. Even going into it with overly high expectations and a slightly negative mindset I was still blown away. I love this stupid sport of ours more than anything in the world.


----------



## Taroostyles

So are people rating matches on the basis of them being "perfect"? There are plenty of all time classic matches with botches and mistiming. Hell Taker and Shawn has one of the most famous botches of all time and is also one of the GOAT matches of all time. 

For me personally I'm not looking for perfection. I'm looking for a feeling that I get when I know I'm watching something special.


----------



## Yeah1993

I am a firm believer that there is no real "perfect" match.























Except this one.


----------



## TJQ

Taroostyles said:


> So are people rating matches on the basis of them being "perfect"? There are plenty of all time classic matches with botches and mistiming. Hell Taker and Shawn has one of the most famous botches of all time and is also one of the GOAT matches of all time.
> 
> For me personally I'm not looking for perfection. I'm looking for a feeling that I get when I know I'm watching something special.


As far as I'm concerned, a "perfect" match isn't one that did nothing wrong, but one that does the most right. Some flaws are more detrimental than others, I think it just depends on how much of an impact they have. As far as I'm concerned the botches in this match made no difference, so they can be overlooked.


----------



## Desecrated

I can understand going for the Olympic critique to rating a match, where nothing can go wrong in technical execution. But it isn't one I'd employ. Demanding perfect technical scores would just kill my interest in wrestling. Stuff like the Ibushi moonsault, and Ibushi and Omega colliding heads during the tandem move are botches but rating them on an Olympic standard isn't for me unless a botch killed the structure of the story (it didn't here, wasn't even caught on camera).

I didn't give it a rating, this one is hard for me. I think it's better than Omega-Okada at Dominion which I gave 5 so I'm kind of in a pickle.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

Strong Style Evolved

*YES* Young Bucks vs Golden Lovers **** 3/4

I actually had to watch this a second time as my attention was wavering during the first time. Not the matches fault at all. I'm just the kind of guy whos mind could wander at a family funeral or while performing unlicensed surgery. So I was unsure if it was 4 and a half or three quarters. To go the full five usually the match has to give me some sort of joyous seizure or be at the Tokyo Dome and this did neither. So if I'm nit picking I'd say that the match was like Okadas pants, a bit too long. I usually defend matches accused of being too long but this one had so many momentum shifts that it ultimately lost something. Theres so much thats great about this match if it was a neater package and I'd been a bit more pumped up for it I'd go the full five.

Also I'm fully convinced that Matt Jackson is just waiting for wrestling veterans to start praising his selling and psychology. Then he'll become the spottiest spot monkey the world has ever known and refuse to even acknowledge his opponents existence much less sell their offense. Then the circle will be complete and wrestling will cease to exist. Amen


----------



## MC

I wasn't saying that it needed to be a perfect match to be 5 stars. My original comment was more towards the people who are saying it was a perfect match and are judging it as such.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

NJPW Strong Style Evolved:
_Taguchi Japan (Hiroshi Tanahashi, Ryusuke Taguchi, Kushida, & Dragon Lee) vs. Los Ingobernables de Japon (Tetsuya Naito, SANADA, Hiromu Takahashi, & BUSHI)-****3/4*
Will Ospreay vs. Jushin Thunder Liger-****3/4*
CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada & Tomohiro Ishii) vs. Suzuki-Gun (Minoru Suzuki & Zack Sabre Jr.)-*****1/4*
Jay White vs. Hangman Page for the IWGP United States Championship-*****1/4*
Golden Lovers (Kenny Omega & Kota Ibushi) vs. The Young Bucks-******+*_


----------



## ShadowSucks92

Rusev Day said:


> Best ... material for Botchamania
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all seriousness they can do much better than that. both teams.


I don't judge a match by how many botches happen, I judge it by how much enjoyment I got out of it, Matches like Sasha Banks vs Bayley from Takeover Brooklyn, Michaels vs Undertaker from WrestleMania 25 or CM Punk vs John Cena from MITB 2011 all had botches but I enjoyed them all so much I had to give them 5 stars. Also take Hangman Page vs Jay White for example. There was nothing wrong with that match wrestling wise but it bored the absolute crap out of me which is why I rated it so low.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*David Starr vs. WALTER - Defiant Wrestling: Lights Out - **** - YES!*

One of the best rivalries in wrestling comes to Defiant & delivers an absolute banger. Loved Starr controlling things with that headlock in the early stages - eventually WALTER has enough of that though & starts throwing him around. From that point on, it's your traditional David vs. Goliath action w/ 2 men who excel in their roles in that formula.

It did not happen here, but WHEN Starr finally beats WALTER, my god.


----------



## fabi1982

At least the Young Bucks tell a different story https://www.facebook.com/TheYoungBu...856487672829/1751418498249946/?type=3&theater



Rusev Day said:


> WOW i watched the SSE show and didn't think that the tag main event was something special. Then i enter to this awesome thread and i still can't believe so many guys here liked it that much and even saying it was match of the year.
> 
> Ask Kenny, Ibushi and the Bucks themselves and even they will tell you that it wasn't their best night to say the least.


----------



## MC

Now on to an actual good tag match 


*NOAH Global Tag League Day 1 18/03/2018*

*No but recommend: Katsuhiko Nakajima & Masa Kitamiya vs. Atsushi Kotoge & Naomichi Marufuji ***½*

- Not a surprise this match is a good. You got Mr Consistent, Nakajima. Kotoge who is so underrated. And Marufuji who is amazing at tag matches. Kitamiya is okay and held his own. The only thing stopping this match from getting a MOTYC rating is it going 30 minutes, understandable from a booking sense; Kotoge is challenging for the GHC HW Title, Nakajima and Kitamiya are the new champs. I get it but still went too long.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Rusev Day said:


> Best ... material for Botchamania
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all seriousness they can do much better than that. both teams.


Two botches, one which the camera didn't get and that one, which in real time didn't look as bad as it does when slowed down.

The match had great spots and actual psychology and storytelling to it, three components that makes a Wrestling match so great.

What more do you want from them? :lol


----------



## komatsu_na

Today I've learned that there was nothing at stake in Tsuruta vs. Misawa because there was no shiny belt up for grabs.


----------



## Taroostyles

I'm also gonna yes Page/White-****

I've seen such varied ratings for it, it was a weird match but I liked it. They did a little too much at times that didn't always work but they busted their asses off and Page has something about him that really stands out for me. 

***3/4 for Sabre/Suzuki vs Okada/Ishii, just never quite hit the next gear for me.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Kallisto vs Akira Tozawa vs TJP vs Buddy Murphy on 205 Live (3/27/18).

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10


----------



## Master Bate

Finally have time so hyped to watch Young Bucks Vs Golden Lovers after seeing the ratings from everyone here.


----------



## The Black Mirror

*I'm super behind, as always, but trying to catch up on stuff from the first quarter of this year. I already saw most of both Wrestle Kingdom and NXT TakeOver: Philadelphia when they aired live, but I've been so out-of-the-loop that I decided I would just watch everything I could for a second time and then move forward with additional recommendations. I plan to finish the recommendations from January this evening. So far, here are my YES votes from Wrestle Kingdom:

Marty Scurll (c) vs. Hiromu Takahashi vs. KUSHIDA vs. Will Ospreay
IWGP Junior Heavyweight Title Four Way Match
NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 12 In Tokyo Dome (January 4, 2018)
★★★★½ [YES!]

Kenny Omega (c) vs. Chris Jericho
IWGP United States Heavyweight Title No Disqualification Match
NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 12 In Tokyo Dome (January 4, 2018)
★★★★★ [YES!]

Kazuchika Okada (w/Gedo) (c) vs. Tetsuya Naito
IWGP Heavyweight Title Match
NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 12 In Tokyo Dome (January 4, 2018)
★★★★¾ [YES!]*


----------



## antoniomare007

Way late, but *YES* to 

*WALTER vs Timothy Thatcher - PROGRESS Chapter 62
*
This was a fucking fight some of the strikes and the work was brutal, in a good way, and you cold feel both guys were putting up with a bunch of pain to get the W. I don't agree with the "MOTY" talk that I've read by some people, some of the transitions were meh at best - I fucking hated the lazy "trade german suplexes" spot that reset the match half way through - but the intensity and strikes more than outweighed the bad. Loved WALTER's selling of the arm, it hurt me every time he used the right hand because I could see him struggling with it. Very good stuff.


----------



## TJQ

Last year I was cracking jokes about people's lists last year having multiple ***** matches, and here I am at the end of march with fucking 3 from 3 different promotions. Life's a ride, man, and this year has already been mind blowingly good for wrestling. Can only imagine what the rest of the year has to bring us.




Spoiler



_*******
1/27 - Andrade Cien Almas (c) vs Johnny Gargano @ NXT Takeover: Philadelphia
1/28 - WALTER (c) vs Timothy Thatcher @ PROGRESS Chapter 62
3/25 - Golden Lovers vs The Young Bucks @ NJPW Strong Style Evolved

*****1/2*
2/18 - Io Shirai (c) vs Momo Watanabe @ STARDOM Queen's Fest
3/18 - Zack Sabre Jr vs SANADA @ NJPW New Japan Cup Night 8

*****1/4*
1/4 - Kenny Omega (c) vs Chris Jericho @ NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 12
1/5 - Shuji Ishikawa vs Mike Bailey @ DDT D-Ou Grand Prix
1/24 - Johnny Gargano vs The Velveteen Dream @ NXTV
1/28 - The Young Bucks (c) vs Roppongi 3k @ NJPW New Beginning In Sapporo Night 2
2/21 - Andrade Cien Almas (c) vs Johnny Gargano @ NXTV
3/15 - Zack Sabre Jr vs Kota Ibushi @ NJPW New Japan Cup Night 6

******
1/1 - Roman Reigns (c) vs Samoa Joe @ WWE RAW
1/2 - Twin Towers vs Daisuke Sekimoto & Hideki Suzuki @ BJW New year
1/4 - Roppongi 3k (c) vs The Young Bucks @ NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 12
1/4 - Minoru Suzuki (c) vs Hirooki Goto @ NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 12
1/11 - Mike Bailey vs Yukio Sakaguchi @ DDT D-Ou Grand Prix
1/13 - Zack Sabre Jr (c) vs Darby Allin @ EVOLVE 98
1/21 - Queen's Quest vs Odeo Tai @ STARDOM 7th Anniversary
1/28 - Kenny Omega (c) vs Jay White @ NJPW New Beginning In Sapporo Night 2
1/28 - Women's Royal Rumble Match @ WWE Royal Rumble
1/31 - Roderick Strong vs Tyler Bate @ NXTV
2/11 - WALTER (c) vs Mark Davis @ PROGRESS Chapter 63
2/14 - Pete Dunne (c) vs Roderick Strong @ NXTV
2/27 - Roderick Strong vs kalisto @ 205 Live
3/9 - The Hung Bucks (c) vs SoCal Uncensored @ ROH 16th Anniversary
3/9 - Dalton Castle (c) vs Jay Lethal @ ROH 16th Anniversary
3/10 - John Klinger (c) vs WALTER vs Ilja Dragunov @ wXw 16 Carat Gold Night 2
3/11 - Zack Sabre Jr vs Tetsuya Naito @ NJPW New Japan Cup Night 3
3/21 - Zack Sabre Jr vs Hiroshi Tanahashi @ NJPW New Japan Cup Finals
3/21 - Pete Dunne & Roderick Strong vs Oney Lorcan & Danny Burch @ NXTV
_​


----------



## v1david

Here's an amazing match from a lucha libre show in Queretaro that I went to.

*Kastigador (C) vs. Vengador for the Total Tao Championship ****1/2* *YES*

A much anticipated match locally in Queretaro, Vengador & Kastigador are usually a tag team, but Vengador decided to betray his partner Kastigador on a recent show in order to go after his title. 

The match starts out slower than your typical indy lucha match, but they pick it up after a few minutes. An amazing back and forth match with a very hot crowd. An insane slam on the apron by Kastigador and Vengador busts out one of the sickest dives I've ever seen after going 20 minutes. Nutty finish.

3/21/18 - Arena Queretaro





*Soberano Jr. vs. Cavernario **** 1/4* *YES*

Cavernario dominates Soberano Jr. for the most part of the match, rips his mask and gear to shreds and Soberano Jr. only gets small hints of rally before Cavernario shuts him down again. Loved the story in this match. Soberano getting absolutely destroyed for the most part of the match, eventually fights back and see for yourselves the result. 
3/27/18 - Arena Mexico CMLL Tuesday Show


----------



## Corey

*wXw Unified World Wrestling Championship:* Ilja Dragunov (c) vs. WALTER vs. David Starr vs. Travis Banks _(wXw We Love Wrestling Tour: London)_ ***** (YES!)*

So this is just awesomely hard hitting shit. Match starts out as a total sprint with wild action and then develops into WALTER vs. everyone and features one of the absolute best chop exchanges of the year with him and Ilja. The 3 way at 16 Carat Gold probably had more story and drama to it but this had more action imo. WALTER killing dudes is just the bee's knees.


----------



## The Black Mirror

*Hiroshi Tanahashi (c) vs. Minoru Suzuki
IWGP Intercontinental Title Match
NJPW The New Beginning In Sapporo 2018 - Day 1 (January 27, 2018)
★★★★½ [YES!]

Kenny Omega (c) vs. Jay White
IWGP United States Heavyweight Title Match
NJPW The New Beginning In Sapporo 2018 - Day 2 (January 28, 2018)
★★★★¼[YES!]*


----------



## PrettyLush

*PROGRESS*

Walter vs. Thatcher @ progress Chapter 62 ****1/2
ZSJ vs. Tyler bate @ Progress Chapter 63 ****1/4
BSS vs. David Starr & Matt Riddle @ progress Chapter 63 ****1/2
Walter vs. Davis @ progress Chapter 63 ****1/4

*DDT*

Sekimoto & Higuchi vs. Harashima & Marufuji @ DDT judgment 2018 ****1/4

*AJWP*

Jun Akiyama & Yuji Nagata vs. Naoya Nomura & Ryouji Sai @ AJWP Twilight Blues Special ****
Miyahara & Yoshitatsu vs. Ishikawa & Suwama @ AJWP Twilight Blues Special ****1/2
Atsushi Aoki vs. Shuji Kondo @ AJWP Dream Power Series 2018 day 5 ****
Kento Miyahara vs. Joe Doering @ AJWP Dream Power Series 2018 day 5 ****

*Dragon Gate*

Kzy vs. Masaaki Mochizuki @ DG Kotoka Road To Final 2018 day 5 *****
Masaaki Mochizuki vs. Ben-K @ DG Champion Gate In Osaka 2018 day 2 ****1/2
ANTIAS vs. Genki Horiguchi & Kzy @ DG Glorious Gate 2018 day 9 ****1/2

*ROH*

Dalton Castle vs. Jay Lethal @ ROH 16th Anniversary ****

*NJPW*

Will Ospreay vs. Hiromu Takahashi @ NJPW New Beginning Osaka ****1/4
Okada vs. SANADA @ NJPW New Beginning Osaka ****3/4
Okada vs. Ospreay @ NJPW 46th Anniversary Show ****
Michael Elgin vs. Tomohiro Ishii @ NJPW Cup day 1 ****1/4
Ibushi vs. Yoshi @ NJPW Cup day 3 ****1/2
ZSJ vs. naito @ NJPW Cup day 3 ****
Ibushi vs. ZSJ @ NJPW Cup day 5 ****
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Zack Sabre Jr. @ NJPW Cup day 9 ****3/4
Golden Lovers vs. Young Bucks @ NJPW Strong Style Evolve ****1/2


----------



## MC

MC 16 said:


> Now on to an actual good tag match
> 
> 
> *NOAH Global Tag League Day 1 18/03/2018*
> 
> *No but recommend: Katsuhiko Nakajima & Masa Kitamiya vs. Atsushi Kotoge & Naomichi Marufuji ***½*
> 
> - Not a surprise this match is a good. You got Mr Consistent, Nakajima. Kotoge who is so underrated. And Marufuji who is amazing at tag matches. Kitamiya is okay and held his own. The only thing stopping this match from getting a MOTYC rating is it going 30 minutes, understandable from a booking sense; Kotoge is challenging for the GHC HW Title, Nakajima and Kitamiya are the new champs. I get it but still went too long.


Rewatched this match and I enjoyed it so much more then I did the first time. Basically the same but don't know, I just enjoyed it much more and thus gave it a higher rating. It's no doubt my favorite tag team match of the year so far. ****1/2 


YES TO THIS MATCH


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

DDT Damnation

*YES* Konosuke Takeshita vs Shuji Ishikawa **** ¼

I don't watch much DDT so obviously I don't really know the storylines and as a result rating these matches is always kind of a stab in the dark. This match was a bit over the top and they did just.... all the moves. This is usually a massive plus point for me but my bias for lots if moves may be at odds with my ignorance of the company so I don't know if I'm under or over rating it. Going 4 and a bit seems a pretty safe call. 

The next time I'm likely to look in on DDT is Peter Pan where I expect the main event to be Takeshita doing moves to someone which sounds good.


----------



## MC

*Sendai Girls 11/03*

*No But Recommend: *: *Hana Kimura vs Mika Iwata ***¾*

- This was really fucking good. Hana is much better wrestler when she is a babyface. Seriously, far better. Iwata went to town on Hana's arm, kicking the hell out of it until she was unable to use it. Hana had some great babyface fire and pulled out an octopus stretch which popped me. Really great back and forth match. 

*CMLL Martes Arena Mexico 27/03*

*No but highly recommend: El Barbaro Cavernario vs. El Soberano Jr ***3/4*

- Awesome match. Carernario brutalizes Soberano all match, just throwing him around and beating on the guy. He really should've won the match and would've if he never ripped the mask of Sobernao, getting a DQ. Sobernano made him pay, making his come back and getting the win. Really recommend this match. 


*SEAdLINNNG 14/01 *

*Yes To: Arisa Nakajima vs. Misaki Ohata *****

- This is the third time that I've watched this match and every time, it's gotten better and better as I've watched it. AWESOME :done


----------



## dukenukem3do

Lashley vs Cage-Impact Wrestling 3/29/18 ****
Aries vs Sydal -Impact Wrestling 3/29/18 ***1/2


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Corey

Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Keith Lee _(PWG Mystery Vortex V)_ ***** (YES!)*

Really, really interesting match and one I don't think you can appreciate if you're not paying full attention to it or just have it on in the background. It's your usual Sabre match this year where he picks apart his opponent limb by limb and climbs all over them and all that, but here for some reason it seemed a lot more believable to me. Lee looked and acted like he was in real pain and it showed in all of his strike attempts. On the surface it just looks like his punches were weak but he couldn't put a lot of weight on his leg or step into the strike so it was actually an excellent touch. He was great at limiting his movement too. For the people that often say Zack doesn't sell his opponent's offense enough (I'm one of them at times too) this would be an excellent match to watch and change your mind because when he takes a forearm from Lee he just crumbles into the mat and the spirit bomb sequence was a real struggle where he damn near bounced all the way out of the ring. Quality match.

Chosen Bros vs. Ringkampf - **** 3/4*


----------



## Zatiel

I rewatched the Young Bucks Vs. Golden Lovers and it was honestly better the second time. One of the best tag matches I've ever seen, with the most ambitious character development. Matt gets pissed that Kenny isn't going whole-hog on him and is holding back. That Ibushi gets Omega to finally go all-in is great.

The botches bothered me less, too. Ibushi was clearly loopy from trying to be as flashy as the Bucks always are, which played into the story, and for a long time afterwards he played less of a role in the story. He sold explicitly to justify taking a secondary role on his team, and Omega more than compensated for him since his conflict was at the heart of the match.

The big Cross Slash botch would've hurt a less story-driven match like Almas/Gargano more, where the crispsness and beauty of everything was the primary appeal. Here, it honestly made the match more dramatic in the long run.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I really got into this match: Michael Elgin vs. Tomohiro Ishii @ NJPW Cup day 1


----------



## NastyYaffa

Corey said:


> Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Keith Lee _(PWG Mystery Vortex V)_ ***** (YES!)*


Hell yea man, glad to see I am not the only one pimping this one. (Y) Very unique match in the way it told the story it did.


----------



## Dr. Middy

Corey said:


> Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Keith Lee _(PWG Mystery Vortex V)_ ***** (YES!)*
> 
> Really, really interesting match and one I don't think you can appreciate if you're not paying full attention to it or just have it on in the background. It's your usual Sabre match this year where he picks apart his opponent limb by limb and climbs all over them and all that, but here for some reason it seemed a lot more believable to me. Lee looked and acted like he was in real pain and it showed in all of his strike attempts. On the surface it just looks like his punches were weak but he couldn't put a lot of weight on his leg or step into the strike so it was actually an excellent touch. He was great at limiting his movement too. For the people that often say Zack doesn't sell his opponent's offense enough (I'm one of them at times too) this would be an excellent match to watch and change your mind because when he takes a forearm from Lee he just crumbles into the mat and the spirit bomb sequence was a real struggle where he damn near bounced all the way out of the ring. Quality match.
> 
> Chosen Bros vs. Ringkampf - **** 3/4*





NastyYaffa said:


> Hell yea man, glad to see I am not the only one pimping this one. (Y) Very unique match in the way it told the story it did.


Thirded, and I really appreciated the beginning of the match at how Sabre just couldn't do anything about big ol Keith Lee. 

*YES to Keith Lee vs Zack Sabre Jr. - PWG Mystery Vortex V*

A nice david and goliath match. Loved watching Keith Lee shrug off everything Sabre was trying, but Sabre was a persistent dude and eventually started doing work on the big man’s legs, a smart move. Lee sold this really well throughout the match, but still had the power to shove Sabre away or knock him down to the mat with ease, and this factored right into the end with the surprise victory for Keith Lee. Sabre himself did well selling the initial dominance Lee had. Good match! 

****

*YES to Ringkampf (Timothy Thatcher and WALTER) vs The Chosen Bros (Matt Riddle and Jeff Cobb) - PWG Mystery Vortex V*

Ringkampf is goddamn tremendous, mostly because of how different they feel versus other teams. They are a no nonsense duo that will wrestle the hell out of you and then try and club you to submission. Not even to sell Cobb and Riddle short either because both were great as well. This was superb, just a ton of action, both technical ground work , stiff brawling, and big dudes getting tossed. Not much else to say really, but it was fantastic!

*****
*


----------



## NastyYaffa

2018 continues to rule w/ another great month of wrestling behind us:



> NJPW:
> *Roppongi 3K vs. The Young Bucks (Wrestle Kingdom 12) || YES = 14 ||*
> Cody vs. Kota Ibushi (Wrestle Kingdom 12) || YES = 9 ||
> *Minoru Suzuki vs. Hirooki Goto (Wrestle Kingdom 12) || YES = 24 ||*
> *Marty Scurll vs. Hiromu Takahashi vs. KUSHIDA vs. Will Ospreay (Wrestle Kingdom 12) || YES = 18 ||*
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Jay White (Wrestle Kingdom 12) || YES = 2 ||
> *Kenny Omega vs. Chris Jericho (Wrestle Kingdom 12) || YES = 32 ||*
> *Kazuchika Okada vs. Tetsuya Naito (Wrestle Kingdom 12) || YES = 24 ||*
> El Soberano Jr. vs. Sanson (FantasticaMania - Day 6) || YES = 1 ||
> Niebla Roja vs. Gran Guerrero (FantasticaMania - Day 6) || YES = 2 ||
> Angel de Oro & Niebla Roja vs. Gran Guerrero & Ultimo Guerrero (Fantastica Mania - Day 7) || YES = 1 ||
> Volador Jr. vs. El Barbaro Cavernario (Fantastica Mania - Day 7) || YES = 1 ||
> Rush vs. Satoshi Kojima (Fantastica Mania - Day 8) || YES = 2 ||
> Dragon Lee & Mistico vs. Gran Guerrero & Ultimo Guerrero (Fantastica Mania - Day 8) || YES = 2 ||
> *Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Minoru Suzuki (The New Beginning in Sapporo) || YES = 16 ||*
> The Young Bucks vs. Roppongi 3K (The New Beginning in Sapporo - Day 2) || YES = 6 ||
> *Kenny Omega vs. Jay White (The New Beginning in Sapporo - Day 2) || YES = 11 ||*
> CHAOS vs. Los Ingobernables de Japon (Road to the New Beginning - Day 6) || YES = 3 ||
> Los Ingobernables de Japon vs. CHAOS (Road to the New Beginning - Day 7) || YES = 3 ||
> Tetsuya Naito vs. YOSHI-HASHI (The New Beginning in Osaka) || YES = 1 ||
> *Will Ospreay vs. Hiromu Takahashi (The New Beginning in Osaka) || YES = 10 ||*
> *Kazuchika Okada vs. SANADA (The New Beginning in Osaka) || YES = 12 ||*
> Flip Gordon vs. Hiromu Takahashi vs. KUSHIDA (Honor Rising - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> Bullet Club vs. Golden Lovers & Chase Owens (Honor Rising - Day 1) || YES = 3 ||
> Dalton Castle vs. Beer City Bruiser vs. Beretta (Honor Rising - Day 2) || YES = 2 ||
> *Bullet Club vs. Golden Lovers (Honor Rising - Day 2) || YES = 10 ||*
> Roppongi 3K vs. Los Ingobernables de Japon vs. Suzuki-gun (46th Anniversary Show) || YES = 1 ||
> Taichi vs. Tetsuya Naito (46th Anniversary Show) || YES = 1 ||
> Minoru Suzuki vs. Togi Makabe (46th Anniversary Show) || YES = 3 ||
> Kazuchika Okada vs. Will Ospreay (46th Anniversary Show) || YES = 6 ||
> Juice Robinson vs. Yujiro Takahashi (New Japan Cup - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> *Michael Elgin vs. Tomohiro Ishii (New Japan Cup - Day 1) || YES = 15 ||*
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Taichi (New Japan Cup - Day 2) || YES = 7 ||
> Kota Ibushi vs. YOSHI-HASHI (New Japan Cup - Day 3) || YES = 9 ||
> *Tetsuya Naito vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (New Japan Cup - Day 3) || YES = 13 ||*
> Chuckie T vs. SANADA (New Japan Cup - Day 4) || YES = 2 ||
> Juice Robinson vs. Michael Elgin (New Japan Cup - Day 5) || YES = 1 ||
> * Kota Ibushi vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (New Japan Cup - Day 6) || YES = 10 ||*
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Juice Robinson (New Japan Cup - Day 7) || YES = 7 ||
> SANADA vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (New Japan Cup - Day 8) || YES = 9 ||
> *Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (New Japan Cup - Finals) || YES = 12 ||*
> Jushin Liger vs. Will Ospreay (Strong Style Evolved) || YES = 1 ||
> CHAOS vs. Suzuki-gun (Strong Style Evolved) || YES = 2 ||
> Jay White vs. Hangman Page (Strong Style Evolved) || YES = 3 ||
> *Golden Lovers vs. The Young Bucks (Strong Style Evolved) || YES = 21 ||*
> 
> Other Puro:
> Daisuke Sekimoto & Kazusada Higuchi vs. Hideki Suzuki & Konosuke Takeshita (DDT/BJW Toshikoshi Pro-Wrestling ~ Toshiwasure! Two Organization Shuffle Tag Tournament) || YES = 1 ||
> Joe Doering vs. Zeus (AJPW New Year Wars - Day 1) || YES = 7 ||
> Daisuke Sekimoto & Hideki Suzuki vs. Twin Towers (BJW New Year) || YES = 4 ||
> Daichi Hashimoto vs. Ryuichi Kawakami (BJW New Year) || YES = 1 ||
> Masashi Takeda vs. Takumi Tsukamoto (BJW New Year) || YES = 1 ||
> Naoya Nomura vs. Ryouji Sai (AJPW New Year Wars - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Burning Wild vs. Violent Giants (AJPW New Years Wars - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> *Mike Bailey vs. Shuji Ishikawa (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Shinjuku) || YES = 11 ||*
> Jiro Kuroshio vs. Konosuke Takeshita (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Shinjuku) || YES = 3 ||
> Kenoh vs. Kaito Kiyomiya (NOAH Navigation For The Future - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Konosuke Takeshita vs. Tetsuya Endo (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Osaka - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Akito vs. Shuji Ishikawa (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Osaka - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Jiro Kuroshio vs. Tetsuya Endo (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Nerima) || YES = 1 ||
> HARASHIMA vs. Konosuke Takeshita (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Nerima) || YES = 1 ||
> Mike Bailey vs. Yukio Sakaguchi (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Yokohama) || YES = 4 ||
> Daisuke Sasaki vs. Shuji Ishikawa (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Yokohama) || YES = 1 ||
> Masa Kitamiya & Masato Tanaka vs. Naomichi Marufuji & Shingo Takagi (Riki Choshu Produce Power Hall ~ Set Back The Clock) || YES = 1 ||
> Daisuke Sasaki vs. Mike Bailey (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Shin-Kiba) || YES = 1 ||
> Kazusada Higuchi vs. Shuji Ishikawa (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Shin-Kiba) || YES = 3 ||
> Keisuke Ishii vs. Konosuke Takeshita (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Shin-Kiba) || YES = 2 ||
> HARASHIMA vs. Tetsuya Endo (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Shin-Kiba) || YES = 1 ||
> Arisa Nakajima vs. Misaki Ohata (SEAdLINNNG Now Or Never) || YES = 1 ||
> Dezmond Xavier & Zachary Wentz vs. Bandido & Flamita (Dragon Gate Open The New Year Gate - Day 3) || YES = 1 ||
> Masaaki Mochizuki & Susumu Yokosuka vs. Tribe Vanguard (Dragon Gate Open The New Year Gate - Day 3) || YES = 1 ||
> Fuminori Abe vs. Takuya Nomura (BJW ~To Was Gat Early~) || YES = 2 ||
> Oedo Tai vs. Queen’s Quest (Stardom 7th Anniversary) || YES = 4 ||
> Taichi vs. Tetsuya Naito (TAKA & Taichi Produce TAKATAICHIMANIA) || YES = 2 ||
> HARASHIMA vs. Shuji Ishikawa (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix The Final!!) || YES = 2 ||
> Jun Akiyama & Yuji Nagata vs. Naoya Nomura & Ryouji Sai (AJPW Yokohama Twilight Blues Special) || YES = 2 ||
> Violent Giants vs. Yoshiken (AJPW Yokohama Twilight Blues Special) || YES = 4 ||
> ANTIAS vs. MaxiMuM vs. Tribe Vanguard (Dragon Gate Kotoka Road To Final - Day 5) || YES = 1 ||
> Masaaki Mochizuki vs. Kzy (Dragon Gate Kotoka Road To Final - Day 5) || YES = 7 ||
> Mary Apache, Mayu Iwatani & Tam Nakano vs. Oedo Tai (Stardom 10/02) || YES = 1 ||
> Oedo Tai vs. Mayu Iwatani & Tam Nakano (Stardom Queen’s Fest) || YES = 1 ||
> Io Shirai vs. Momo Watanabe (Stardom Queen’s Fest) || YES = 4 ||
> Hideki Suzuki & Jay Bradley vs. Atsushi Kotoge & Naomichi Marufuji (NOAH Navigation of Dash - Day 5) || YES = 1 ||
> Daisuke Sekimoto & Shuji Ishikawa vs. HARASHIMA & Konosuke Takeshita (DDT Into The Fight) || YES = 1 ||
> Daichi Hashimoto vs. Yasufumi Nakanoue (BJW 27/02) || YES = 2 ||
> MaxiMuM vs. Tribe Vanguard (Dragon Gate Champion Gate in Osaka - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Masaaki Mochizuki vs. Ben-K (Dragon Gate Champion Gate in Osaka - Day 2) || YES = 4 ||
> MaxiMuM & CK1 vs. Tribe Vanguard, Don Fujiii, Kagetora & Masaaki Mochizuki (Dragon Gate Kotoka Road To Final - The Ending) || YES = 1 ||
> Daichi Hashimoto vs. Takuya Nomura (BJW Ikkitousen ~ Strong Climb - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> Daisuke Harada vs. HAYATA (NOAH The Great Voyage in Yokohama) || YES = 1 ||
> Mohammed Yone & Quiet Storm vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima & Masa Kitamiya (NOAH The Great Voyage in Yokohama) || YES = 1 ||
> Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Hideki Suzuki (BJW Big Japan Full Metal) || YES = 2 ||
> Atsushi Kotoge & Naomichi Marufuji vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima & Masa Kitamiya (NOAH Global Tag League - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Takuya Nomura vs. Yuya Aoki (BJW Ikkitousen ~ Strong Climb - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> HARASHIMA & Naomichi Marufuji vs. Daisuke Sekimoto & Kazusada Higuchi (DDT Judgment ~ DDT 21st Anniversary Show ~) || YES = 2 ||
> Konosuke Takeshita vs. Shuji Ishikawa (DDT Judgement ~ DDT 21st Anniversary Show ~) || YES = 3 ||
> Atsushi Aoki vs. Shuji Kondo (AJPW Dream Power Series - Day 5) || YES = 1 ||
> Joe Doering vs. Kento Miyahara (AJPW Dream Power Series - Day 5) || YES = 1 ||
> ANTIAS vs. Genki Horiguchi & Kzy (Dragon Gate Glorious Gate - Day 9) || YES = 1 ||
> 
> Europe Indy:
> Doug Williams vs. Michael May (OTT Contenders 5) || YES = 1 ||
> Jordan Devlin vs. Darren Kearney (OTT Contenders 5) || YES = 1 ||
> Grizzled Young Veterans vs. Moustache Mountain (PROGRESS Chapter 61: Don’t Touch Me… Don’t… Don’t Touch Me) || YES = 1 ||
> Pete Dunne vs. Joseph Conners (PROGRESS Chapter 61: Don’t Touch Me… Don’t… Don’t Touch Me) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Brooks vs. Will Ospreay (PROGRESS Chapter 61: Don’t Touch Me… Don’t… Don’t Touch Me) || YES = 4 ||
> Travis Banks vs. Chris Brookes (PROGRESS Chapter 61: Don’t Touch Me… Don’t… Don’t Touch Me) || YES = 3 ||
> Monster Consulting & Ringkampf vs. RISE (wXw Back To The Roots XVII) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Brooks vs. Ryan Smile (RevPro High Stakes) || YES = 1 ||
> Mark Andrews vs. Will Ospreay (RevPro High Stakes) || YES = 2 ||
> Moustache Mountain vs. Suzuki-gun (RevPro High Stakes) || YES = 5 ||
> Chris Brookes vs. Trent Seven vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (PROGRESS Chapter 62: Fear No More, Come To Dust) || YES = 2 ||
> Travis Banks vs. TK Cooper (PROGRESS Chapter 62: Fear No More, Come To Dust) || YES = 1 ||
> *WALTER vs. Timothy Thatcher (PROGRESS Chapter 62: Fear No More, Come To Dust) || YES = 18 ||*
> Travis Banks vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (OTT Homecoming - Dublin) || YES = 1 ||
> Keith Lee vs. Mike Bailey (OTT Homecoming - Dublin) || YES = 1 ||
> Jordan Devlin vs. Timothy Thatcher (OTT Homecoming - Dublin) || YES = 1 ||
> The Kings of the North vs. The Rapture (OTT Homecoming - Dublin) || YES = 1 ||
> Chuck Taylor vs. Mark Haskins (OTT Homecoming - Belfast) || YES = 1 ||
> Keith Lee vs. Timothy Thatcher (OTT Homecoming - Belfast) || YES = 1 ||
> The Rapture vs. The Kings of the North (OTT Homecoming - Belfast) || YES = 1 ||
> David Starr vs. Mike Bailey (RevPro Live At The Cockpit 26) || YES = 1 ||
> Travis Banks vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (RevPro Live At The Cockpit 26) || YES = 1 ||
> Tyler Bate vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (PROGRESS Chapter 63: Take Me Underground) || YES = 7 ||
> British Strong Style vs. David Starr & Matt Riddle (PROGRESS Chapter 63: Take Me Underground) || YES = 4 ||
> Mark Davis vs. WALTER (PROGRESS Chapter 63: Take Me Underground) || YES = 6 ||
> David Starr vs. WALTER (FCP A Tribute to Francois Trebec) || YES = 2 ||
> Jonah Rock vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (PROGRESS Chapter 64: Thunderbastards Are Go!) || YES = 1 ||
> Chris Brookes vs. Eddie Dennis vs. Mark Andrews vs. Morgan Webster vs. Pete Dunne vs. TK Cooper vs. Trent Seven vs. Tyler Bate (PROGRESS Chapter 64: Thunderbastards Are Go!) || YES = 1 ||
> Alexander James vs. Timothy Thatcher (AMBITION 9) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. WALTER (AMBITION 9) || YES = 2 ||
> Mike Bailey vs. Timothy Thatcher (AMBITION 9) || YES = 1 ||
> Lucky Kid vs. Timothy Thatcher (wXw 16 Carat Gold - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> John Klinger vs. Ilja Dragunov vs. WALTER (wXw 16 Carat Gold - Day 2) || YES = 4 ||
> Absolute Andy vs. Timothy Thatcher (wXw 16 Carat Gold - Day 3) || YES = 1 ||
> Ringkampf vs. RISE (wXw 16 Carat Gold - Day 3) || YES = 1 ||
> Absolute Andy vs. David Starr (wXw 16 Carat Gold - Day 3) || YES = 2 ||
> David Starr vs. WALTER (Defiant Lights Out) || YES = 1 ||
> Ilja Dragunov vs. David Starr vs. Travis Banks vs. WALTER (wXw We Love Wrestling Tour: London) || YES = 1 ||
> 
> US Indy:
> David Starr vs. Joey Janela (Beyond Heavy Lies The Crown) || YES = 1 ||
> Keith Lee vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (PWG Mystery Vortex V) || YES = 3 ||
> The Chosen Bros vs. Ringkampf (PWG Mystery Vortex V) || YES = 2 ||
> Eddie Kingston vs. Leo Howlett (NWL 13/01) || YES = 1 ||
> Catch Point vs. Ringkampf (EVOLVE 98) || YES = 2 ||
> AR Fox vs. Matt Riddle (EVOLVE 98) || YES = 1 ||
> Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Darby Allin (EVOLVE 98) || YES = 7 ||
> Fred Yehi vs. Timothy Thatcher (EVOLVE 99) || YES = 2 ||
> WALTER vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (EVOLVE 99) || YES = 6 ||
> Keith Lee vs. Chris Dickinson (EVOLVE 99) || YES = 1 ||
> Markus Crane vs. SHLAK (GCW Hit ‘Em Up) || YES = 1 ||
> B-Boy vs. Daniel Makabe (3-2-1 BATTLE! Battle Rumble) || YES = 1 ||
> Jonathan Gresham vs. Mike Quackenbush (Beyond Spirit of 76) || YES = 1 ||
> David Starr vs. Matt Riddle (Beyond Spirit of 76) || YES = 2 ||
> Jeff Cobb vs. Matt Riddle (MLW Road to the World Championship) || YES = 2 ||
> Darby Allin vs. Sami Callihan (MLW Road to the World Championship) || YES = 2 ||
> Michael Elgin vs. Tetsuya Naito (REVOLVER Friday the 16th Naito Takes Dayton) || YES = 1 ||
> James Drake vs. Matt Riddle (EVOLVE 100) || YES = 4 ||
> Keith Lee vs. AR Fox (EVOLVE 100) || YES = 1 ||
> Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Austin Theory (EVOLVE 100) || YES = 1 ||
> Chris Dickinson vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (EVOLVE 101) || YES = 1 ||
> Keith Lee vs. Tracy Williams (EVOLVE 101) || YES = 1 ||
> Austin Theory vs. Darby Allin vs. Jaka vs. Matt Riddle (EVOLVE 101) || YES = 1 ||
> CW Anderson vs. Dasher Hatfield (BLPW Jar of Flies) || YES = 1 ||
> Trevor Lee vs. Roy Wilkins (CWF Mid-Atlantic Worldwide 14/03) || YES = 1 ||
> 
> WWE:
> Roman Reigns vs. Samoa Joe (RAW 01/01) || YES = 6 ||
> Johnny Gargano vs. The Velveteen Dream (NXT 24/01) || YES = 4 ||
> The Undisputed Era vs. The Authors of Pain (NXT Takeover: Philadelphia) || YES = 3 ||
> *Adam Cole vs. Aleister Black (NXT Takeover: Philadelphia) || YES = 15 ||*
> *Andrade Almas vs. Johnny Gargano (NXT Takeover: Philadelphia) || YES = 35 ||*
> *30-Man Royal Rumble (Royal Rumble) || YES = 10 ||*
> Brock Lesnar vs. Braun Strowman vs. Kane (Royal Rumble) || YES = 1 ||
> 30-Woman Royal Rumble (Royal Rumble) || YES = 1 ||
> Asuka vs. Sasha Banks (RAW 29/01) || YES = 2 ||
> TJP vs. Tyler Bate (205 Live 30/01) || YES = 2 ||
> Roderick Strong vs. Tyler Bate (NXT 31/01) || YES = 4 ||
> Hideo Itami vs. Roderick Strong (205 Live 06/02) || YES = 3 ||
> SAnitY vs. The Undisputed Era (NXT 07/02) || YES = 3 ||
> Apollo Crews vs. Bray Wyatt vs. Finn Bálor vs. Matt Hardy vs. Seth Rollins (RAW 12/02) || YES = 1 ||
> Drew Gulak vs. Tony Nese (205 Live 13/02) || YES = 2 ||
> Pete Dunne vs. Roderick Strong (NXT 14/02) || YES = 5 ||
> Braun Strowman vs. Elias vs. Finn Bálor vs. John Cena vs. Roman Reigns vs. Seth Rollins vs. The Miz (RAW 19/02) || YES = 4 ||
> Andrade Almas vs. Johnny Gargano (NXT 21/02) || YES = 6 ||
> Alexa Bliss vs. Bayley vs. Mandy Rose vs. Mickie James vs. Sasha Banks vs. Sonya Deville (Elimination Chamber) || YES = 2 ||
> Asuka vs. Nia Jax (Elimination Chamber) || YES = 2 ||
> AJ Styles vs. John Cena (SmackDown Live 27/02) || YES = 1 ||
> Cedric Alexander vs. TJP (205 Live 27/02) || YES = 1 ||
> Kalisto vs. Roderick Strong (205 Live 27/02) || YES = 4 ||
> Jinder Mahal vs. Randy Orton (SmackDown Live 06/03) || YES = 1 ||
> Buddy Murphy vs. Mustafa Ali (205 Live 06/03) || YES = 1 ||
> AJ Styles vs. Baron Corbin vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. John Cena vs. Kevin Owens vs. Sami Zayn (Fastlane) || YES = 4 ||
> Cedric Alexander vs. Roderick Strong (205 Live 13/03) || YES = 2 ||
> Pete Dunne vs. Adam Cole (NXT 14/03) || YES = 1 ||
> Danny Burch & Oney Lorcan vs. Pete Dunne & Roderick Strong (NXT 21/03) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Kassius Ohno (NXT 21/03) || YES = 1 ||
> 
> ROH:
> Best Friends vs. Dragon Lee & Titan vs. The Young Bucks (TV 20/01) || YES = 1 ||
> Jay Lethal vs. Jonathan Gresham (Honor Reigns Supreme) || YES = 5 ||
> Marty Scurll vs. Punishment Martinez (16th Anniversary Show) || YES = 1 ||
> The Hung Bucks vs. SoCal Uncensored (16th Anniversary) || YES = 4 ||
> *Dalton Castle vs. Jay Lethal (16th Anniversary Show) || YES = 10 ||*
> 
> Impact Wrestling:
> LAX vs. oVe (Impact Wrestling 18/01) || YES = 2 ||
> Austin Aries vs. Johnny Impact (Crossroads) || YES = 1 ||
> Brian Cage vs. Lashley (Impact Wrestling 29/03) || YES = 1 ||
> 
> Lucha Libre:
> ***** Casas vs. Sam Adonis (CMLL Lunes Arena Mexico) || YES = 1 ||
> Keyra vs. Ricky Marvin (Lucha Memes 01/02) || YES = 1 ||
> El Satanico vs. Hechihero (Lucha Memes 05/02) || YES = 1 ||
> El Soberano Jr. vs. Niebla Roja (CMLL Super Viernes) || YES = 1 ||
> Dr. Cerebro vs. Ricky Marvin (IWRG 04/03) || YES = 1 ||
> Katigador vs. Vengador (Promociones Tao 21/03) || YES = 1 ||
> El Barbaro Cavernario vs. El Soberano Jr. (CMLL 27/03) || YES = 1 ||


----------



## MC

*NJPW NJPW Sakura Genesis 01/04*

*
YES TO:*

*Kazuchika Okada vs Zack Sabre Jr** ******

- Fantastic match between the two MVPs of 2018 So Far. The entire match was so engaging, you couldn't take your eyes off the match without missing something. Both aren't great at selling but both of them were great at selling the damage inflicted on them. More specifically Okada's selling of the arms, sold then every chance he could, even when he hit the rainmaker, he sold it. Okada doesn't do it often but he did here and it was great to see. Sabres targetting the arms was well done and looked extremely painful. The transitions were well timed and well done, making the match feel unpredictable. I love how Okada's dropkick which normally signals the end was used to trick everyone in to thinking that was the end. This is no doubt my favourite Sabre match of all time and it's up there on my favourite Okada match as well. Masterclass of a match. 

:sodone


----------



## michael_3165

YES TO:

Zack Sabre Jr vs Kazuchika Okada - NJPW Sakura Genesis

A blistering display in Okada's legendary title reign. Sabre walked out of the match 100000 times more credible as a challenger than he was going in and the psychology, drama and technical ability was first class. Okada showed he could hang in the technical stakes but the star of the match was ZSJ who was stunning in his ability to tie the champion in knots.

One thing that was striking was how the whole match went so fast, given that I have the attention span of a napkin the whole thing went by within minutes.

Brilliant stuff and I was pulled in, believing that the smaller man may just have a chance! *****


----------



## Zatiel

A huge YES to Okada Vs. Sabre Jr. I think this match will drive Okada haters wild because he didn't get dominated as much as usual. Compare it to the Shibata match from last year, where he didn't have a lot of answers for Shibata's techniques. Here instead Okada often went even with Sabre, but this worked great for me. Instead of making Sabre dominant, he made Sabre competitive at his level, and the longer Sabre was truly back-and-forth competitive, the better he looked. It wasn't ever just a phase of the match; Okada was ready for his stuff and Sabre was still able to work him on the fly. And while this wouldn't work for every title defense, making Okada seem like he had a chance early on actually planted the seed of doubt that maybe this was going to be an upset, as you usually make the champion look stronger earlier if they're going to lose. Shibata was having a coming out party of a match, where Sabre was having an establishment match. It just got better and better. Clutch selling from both guys. Loved all of Sabre's cut-offs on Okada's trademark offense. Loved Okada not raising the injured arm in his post-match pose. Going to rewatch it again this afternoon.

A huge NO to Scurll Vs. Ospreay. This is the kind of Ospreay match I can't stand, where the spots are amazing and there's no music between the notes. Scurll had no offense put together that could look nearly as impressive and resultantly there was no sense of competition until Ospreay literally almost killed himself doing an unnecessary move off the apron. Ospreay was controlling so much of the pace and Scurll was beating on him so tamely, so why bother doing something that risky to take back control? I actually got mad at him during that spot because if he ended his career there it would've entirely been his own fault. Bleeding all over the place made it more dramatic, but to what end? So Scurll could go back to working the Chickenwing? Or so Scurll could do a bunch of head moves that weren't his finisher and nobody believed would finish the match, but that might have aggravated Ospreay's real life head trauma on the anniversary of Shibata almost dying? I hated this match.


----------



## antoniomare007

*YES* to Okada vs Sabre from Sakura Genesis 2018.

Once again I do NOT see the "5 star" praise at all, but this was still very entertaining.

This was the best of Sabre and the worst of Sabre in the same match, it was more good than bad though. I give full credit to him for making the first 17 minutes interesting enough to grab my attention. At this point is very hard for me to stay engaged for so long in New Japan main events because I know the first half barely means anything - just like NOAH's big matches in the late 2000's-early 2010' - but in this case I was thoroughly entertained by the ZBJ show of "look how many cool shit/counters I can do". I also liked the little things he did like Okada copying a reversal Sabre did early and Zack having a counter to that because he's the one that knows how that shit works, or him desperately trying to avoid Okada from getting to the ropes a couple of times. I also give full credit to Zack for having Sumo Hall buying into his late submissions AND pinfalls, I knew there was no way he was winning but the crowd did and that's all that matters to me.

Now, onto the bad. Once again I came out of a ZSJ match thinking he was more interested in showing off than winning the match - and the biggest fucking price of the company - every time he locked in a submission that look painful enough on a body part (and was sold by Okada as such) he focused a little bit on it but then went back on doing different shit to other parts of the body. I get his gimmick is that he can submit you at any time with a variety of moves, but it's frustrating to watch him pass on the opportunity to establish control and dominate his opponent by obliterating a body part when he has a clear opportunity to do it. There were like three times he had Okada basically dead and he just looked at the crowd or taunted Okada, there was no urgency by him in those instances. I also thought the "reset" part of the match, when Okada just grew tired of grappling around and taunted Zack to a strike exchange, was very weak. Why would Sabre go with it when he was clearly getting the best of the champ before? Okada didn't have to do anything special to change the dynamic of the match. The second half was more about strikes and ZBJ countering everything Okada threw at him - also didn't like how after stretching the fuck out of Okada and hitting him hard, all the champ needed to down the challenger was 1 or 2 strikes -, which was fun to watch by the way, it just didn't make much sense to me considering what happened in the first 20 minutes or so. Ending felt undeserved as most of Okada's defenses.

All in all, a VERY fun match that once again went too long for no damn reason but at least it was entertaining throughout most of it. It just didn't have the depth or story to become the GREAT match it could've been imo.


----------



## PrettyLush

*Sakura Genesis*
Will Ospreay vs. Marty Scurll ****3/4 definitely their best match
Kazuchika Okada vs. Zack Sabre Jr. ****1/2 fantastic yet predictable

@antoniomare007 great review man


----------



## Desecrated

I agree with @antoniomare007 in that the lack of urgency to win from ZSJ stopped the match being a true great.

I enjoyed the match, a low four star and a Yes vote. Just features many of the tropes I'm starting to grow tired of from Okada, and my lack of familiarity with ZSJ means I need to work a little bit harder to follow his ideas.

For Ospreay and Scurll, the match was poor imo and it required Ospreay turning himself into Dynamite Kid to bring some flavour to it. KUSHIDA has always brought the best out of Ospreay so I'm looking forward to that.


----------



## PrettyLush

@Desecrated I thought it was better than their RPW match. Agree with you on KUSHIDA though.


----------



## TD Stinger

Yes to:

*NJPW Sakura Genesis: Marty Scurll vs. Will Ospreay*

I really enjoyed this match. Told a good story of Scurll destroying Ospreay's neck. Ospreay plays a great FIP. I liked that their history played out in the match. Ospreay goes for the Os-Cutter, Scurll tried to counter by jumping into the Chickenwing, but Ospreay had fallen for that before. So he held onto the ropes and Scurll landed right on his back.

And the finishing Os-Cutter was really slick and seamless.

*NJPW Sakura Genesis: Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Kazuchika Okada*

This is the first match this whole year I've given a YES to for Okada. And I think it helped with how different the match felt. Okada had to wrestle a different kind of match than usual. He had to do things like attempt to out wrestle Sabre and then goad Sabre into a striking contest. There were a gret series of counters and sequences as well.

I really only have 2 complaints of this match.

#1 : Sabre no selling a Tombstone. Ok did I miss something. Did Sabre counter the move that I missed. Because from what I saw, Okada hit a Tombstone, did his pose, and less than 5 seconds later grabbed his arm and locked him in a hold.

Again, unless I missed something he NO SOLD A TOMBSTONE. There are few talents in wrestling (like Lesnar, Strowman, etc.) that could get away with that, and ZSJ sure as hell ain't one of them.

#2 : That finishing Rainmaker looked like shit. Seriously, call an audible and do another one.


----------



## MC

The story they sold in the match was great but it was so SLOW. The match peaked with the Scurll stamping on the head and yet it continued. I credited Ospreay for selling the neck really well but ***3/4 is the rating I would give it.


----------



## PrettyLush

@TD Stinger I think Okada's at fault there. He didn't give Zack a breather and proceed to do the spot after the zoom out, and Zack definitely sold the piledriver since he was feeling his neck then his left arm going numb while doing the submission and lose the hold in the process.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

Sakura Genesis

IWGP Junior Heavyweight title 
*YES* Marty Scurll vs Will Ospreay ****½

IWGP Heavyweight title
*YES* Zack Sabre Jr vs Kazuchika Okada ****¾


----------



## TD Stinger

MC 16 said:


> The story they sold in the match was great but it was so SLOW. The match peaked with the Scurll stamping on the head and yet it continued. I credited Ospreay for selling the neck really well but ***3/4 is the rating I would give it.


Eh, you say it went long than it needed to. I could agree with that. But I never felt like the match bogged down too much. Like, for Ospreay to be selling his neck like he was, I think you had to take that much time for Scurll to beat on it. And while the finishing sequence was extended longer than it needed to, it doesn't take away from the match for me.



PrettyLush said:


> @TD Stinger I think Okada's at fault there. He didn't give Zack a breather and proceed to do the spot after the zoom out, and Zack definitely sold the piledriver since he was feeling his neck then his left arm going numb while doing the submission and lose the hold in the process.


Whatever the case may be, he was still up and moving after receiving one of the more devastating and iconic moves in wrestling. And for a guy like ZSJ to do it, regardless of whether it was his fault or not, just doesn't look right.


----------



## SHIRLEY

*NO* but highly recommended, from NJPW Sakura Genesis:

Naito/EVIL/SANADA vs. Suzuki/KES
Cody/Hangman	vs. Golden Lovers
Okada vs. Zack Sabre Jr.

All upwards of 4*s. 

Cody/Hangman was easily better than the Young Bucks match, and an arguable 5* match tbh. They made a great Southern Tag Team. That, and Cody bleeding buckets, added up to his greatest ever performance.

Suzuki-gun also continue to be on fire in 2018.


----------



## PrettyLush

TD Stinger said:


> Whatever the case may be, he was still up and moving after receiving one of the more devastating and iconic moves in wrestling. And for a guy like ZSJ to do it, regardless of whether it was his fault or not, just doesn't look right.


Fair enough, brother. That's just my take on it and I agree with you with how shitty ZSJ sold the rainmaker, like, I was expecting him to flip out because unless your name is Shibata or Suzuki, you should fucking flip out after being hit by the last rainmaker!


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Ospreay vs. Scurll - ***3/4*

I really wasn't feeling this one until Ospreay hit that Spanish Fly on the apron & landed very badly - after that the sense of urgency kicked in & the match started to click big time; Marty's work over the neck of Ospreay wasn't doing it for me before it, but after they got back in the ring, it got goddamn BRUTAL. Awesome stuff. Ospreay's selling was very good too & I am sure him landing legitimately very badly on that Spanish Fly "helped". I feel weird writing it, but the bad landing actually indeed helped to make this match go from 'very meh' to 'really damn good'. Definitely the best Scurll vs. Ospreay match so far. Maybe the best way I can put it is that the first 20 minutes were pretty damn boring, but the last 10 were fantastic - if it was a complete sprint that started from the Spanish Fly spot, then it would've been a bonafide ****1/2+ classic.

*Golden Lovers vs. Cody & Hangman - ***1/2*

Not quite getting a nomination from me, but it deserves some talk here. A very well structured tag match w/ Cody & Hangman working the heat on Ibushi & Omega for the most of it + The LOVERS making some awesome comebacks. There aren't many things I am enjoying more in wrestling right now than seeing Kenny & Kota back together.

*Okada vs. ZSJ - ****1/4 - YES!*

First of all, can we talk about that pre-match hype video where they linked ZSJ's submission style to Fujiwara & Fujinami?! So awesome! :mark: The match itself was crafted in very compelling fashion; Okada wants to challenge ZSJ on the mat to see what the hype is all about & quickly he finds out that it was probably the wrong move to make. ZSJ outgrapples him & works all over him, as he did to everyone during his New Japan Cup run leading up to this match. Okada gets some brief comebacks in, but Zack has counters for pretty much everything. Okada refuses to give up though, and in the finishing stretch he makes the usual Okada Superman deal where he wins the match after getting his shit kicked in for 30 minutes. That sounds negative when I put it that way, and it's certainly starting to annoy me a little bit, but yeah overall a fantastic match. The 2nd best title defense of Okada's reign. ZSJ's the fucking man.


----------



## Mordecay

YES to

Will Ospreay vs Marty Scurll Sakura Genesis ****1/2
Kazuchika Okada vs Zack Sabre Jr Sakura Genesis ****1/2


----------



## BJW

Okada vs ZSJ was Okada's worst title defense ever... I'm not seeing the praise here. I thought Ospreay vs Scurll was 100x better.


----------



## MC

Sabre's challenge 5th on my favourite Okada defenses :bjpenn That's great. 

Loving this title reign, I kinda don't want it to end (but it really should). 

*Here is the list:* 
Omega I > Shibata > Marufuji > Omega II > Sabre Jr > Naito > SANADA > EVIL > Cody > Fale > Suzuki



It seems that no one is mentioned Golden Lovers vs Hangman Page/Cody. I thought it was so dull. So dull that I decided to clean rather then watch it :lol **


----------



## Mordecay

MC 16 said:


> *Here is the list:*
> Omega I > Shibata > Marufuji > Omega II > Sabre Jr > Naito > SANADA > EVIL > Cody > Fale > Suzuki


Put Naito over ZSJ and that's my list as well lol.

The Marufuji match is so criminally underrated, maybe becaise it was the first title defense of this reign, but still, it was on my top 5 matches of 2016.


----------



## MC

Mordecay said:


> Put Naito over ZSJ and that's my list as well lol.
> 
> The Marufuji match is so criminally underrated, maybe becaise it was the first title defense of this reign, but still, it was on my top 5 matches of 2016.


It was my Match of the year imo.


----------



## TJQ

MC 16 said:


> It seems that no one is mentioned Golden Lovers vs Hangman Page/Cody. I thought it was so dull. So dull that I decided to clean rather then watch it :lol **


Right there with you, brotherman, Did nothing for me like basically the rest of the show.

Anyways, going to finally start Okada/ZSJ. VERY curious having seen several ***** ratings and it also being called the worst of Okada's reign, which I can't imagine being true based on the existence of his matches with MiSu/SANADA/Cody. Will *hopefully* be back with a single nomination from this bad show.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Sakura Genesis 2018:*

*Will Ospreay (c) v. Marty Scrull - **** 3/4*

Fantastic match, Marty Scrull's best match since his bout with Hero in Progress a couple years back. Ospreay continue's to be the best junior in the world, his selling here was fantastic. He damn near killed himself on that spanish fly though, the blood from the bump added to the match I feel though. I was just so impressed by Marty's constant work of the neck and Will's continuous selling. Overall a fantastic match with a wonderful amount of time given.

*Kazuchika Okada (c) v. Zack Sabre Jr. - **** 1/4*

Real good, but one of the weaker matches from both men.


----------



## MC

TJQ said:


> Right there with you, brotherman, Did nothing for me like basically the rest of the show.
> 
> Anyways, going to finally start Okada/ZSJ. VERY curious having seen several ***** ratings and it also being called the worst of Okada's reign, which I can't imagine being true based on the existence of his matches with MiSu/SANADA/Cody. Will *hopefully* be back with a single nomination from this bad show.


Interesting. Certainly controversial.


----------



## TJQ

YES Kazuchika Okada (c) vs Zack Sabre Jr @ NJPW Sakura Genesis 2018 ****1/4

I was very open about coming into this match very concerned about this being more or less a repeat of Okada vs MiSu, and only really cared about this match getting Zack over, no matter how I felt about it. Thankfully it delivered one of the better matches of the year, and did a fucking wonderful job at making Zack look like even more of a threat than he already was in recent times with a VERY dominant performance. Just like he was expressing in the build during all his promos, he can and would counter just about everything Okada could throw at him. And we saw that time and time again as generally the first time Okada went for any of his signature moves, Zack read him like a book and turned it into an opening to go after the arm he worked over most of the match. Now, there were a few things that kept this match from hitting that true MOTYC threshold for me. I did notice a bit of what @antoniomare007 was talking about with the limb work. I think despite spending most of the match going after that injured arm, there were some stretches where Zack for some reason got baited into strike exchanges and shit like that, which made literally no sense within the context of how he'd been talking himself up, as well as what's smart for him. Second, while Okada's selling never managed to offend me like it has in the past, I just don't get why when he's spent an entire match getting his arm worked over he can't just strike with the other fucking arm or kick or some shit :lol And finally, I think the length hurt it just a bit. Mostly because of those stretches where it randomly devolved into strike exchanges and things of that nature, I think the match would have been a lot more clean with those cut out. Overall though I'm really happy with it, and I'm over the moon that there are people going way bigger than me on the rating. Like I said, the only thing I cared about was this match getting Zack over as much as it could, and from the looks of things it did its job. I'm a happy lad.


----------



## MC

I would totally recommend: *Shotaro Ashino vs. Manabu Soya* ****¾* from the W-1 WRESTLE-1 Tour 2018 Trans Magic Day 5 14/03 show

- Ashino was really good in this match, the way he targeted Soya's arm was excellent and well executed. Very basic stuff but it's done so well that it's actually bordering amazing. I think the only thing stopping me from rating it higher is being unfamiliar with the move-sets of the wrestlers and the history behind the match. There was a lack of connection but if there was, MOTYC for sure. Totally recommend.


*https://rutube.ru/video/c1e6f699a72c8da0415eaef7362b470d/?pl_id=1067514&pl_type=user*


----------



## Alright_Mate

Decided to go on a ZSJ New Japan Cup binge...

*YES to - Zack Sabre Jr vs Tetsuya Naito - New Japan Cup 2018 - ****1/2*
Seen many have rated this lower but I thought the selling and psychology in this match was brilliant from both.

*YES to - Zack Sabre Jr vs SANADA - New Japan Cup 2018 - *****
Opening stages were very interesting with Sanada getting the upper hand through strength, match later developed into a well structured technical bout, Sanada's selling was decent, I found it kinda dull in parts though hence four stars.

*YES to - Zack Sabre Jr vs Hiroshi Tanahashi - New Japan Cup 2018 - ****1/2*
Bit like the Naito match really, it gets the highest rating because the psychology and selling was there, from a storytelling perspective this was Zack's best match of the tournament.

*NO to - Zack Sabre Jr vs Kota Ibushi - New Japan Cup 2018 - ***3/4*
Didn't really enjoy the context of this match, first half was pretty much a story of how many submission holds can Zack catch Ibushi in, Zack started to work on Ibushi's leg but then Ibushi followed up by delivering kicks, poor. Second half was too much of a counter fest for my liking.


----------



## hgr423

Ospreay/Scurll is tied with Gargano/Almas as my MOTY at *****1/2*. 

I'm not sure what to make of Golden Lovers/Bucks yet -- I need to watch it again. 

I also enjoyed ZSJ's recent matches - my favorite was vs Ibushi but I haven't seen the Tanahashi match yet. 

The Roderick Strong matches during the 205 Live tourney that some people rated as MOTYC's are matches that he could have with his eyes closed.


----------



## Corey

*IWGP Heavyweight Championship:* Kazuchika Okada (c) vs. Zack Sabre Jr. _(NJPW Sakura Genesis)_ ***** (YES!)*

Many of you have given some great reviews and touched on many things I would've talked about so I'm just gonna skip right to it. I LOVED the last 10 minutes and thought it was way too fucking good to leave out my nomination here. Man oh man did I enjoy Zack's bumping and selling off of those dropkicks and tombstones. The initial "no sell" off of the first tombstone that @TD Stinger talked about had me kind of 'ehhhhhh' at first but he was smart enough to lock in the armbar and then hold his neck for several seconds before trying to fully apply the submission which he still struggled with because of the stinger from the neck going through the arm. Sabre in general was just the FUCKING MAN in this with the constant scouting of Okada's usual shit and his ability to counter virtually any move that was thrown at him (which is something that I will both complain about and praise at different times depending on the match so don't @ me). My only gripes would be that really the first half of the match didn't mean much of anything and how fucking stupid was it for Okada to try to apply submissions to the submission master? Fuck are doing, man? :lol I can't believe how much I (and the crowd) bought into Zack's nearfalls and near-submissions though. Have to give props to Gedos' booking for that.

Oh and btw yeah those Rainmakers were weak as all fuck but they 100% made sense based on the punishment Okada had endured being locked in that triangle for so long. For once the logic was actually applied for having to use your finisher 3 times to win and there's an excuse for them looking weak as hell.


----------



## Dr. Middy

*NO to Los Ingobernables de Japon (EVIL, SANADA & Tetsuya Naito) vs. Suzuki-gun (Davey Boy Smith Jr., Lance Archer & Minoru Suzuki) - NJPW Sakura Genesis 2018 - ***1/4*

*NO to Suzuki-gun (El Desperado & Yoshinobu Kanemaru) (c) vs. Los Ingobernables de Japon vs. Roppongi 3K (SHO & YOH) (w/Rocky Romero) - NJPW Sakura Genesis 2018 - ***1/2*

*YES to Marty Scurll vs Will Osperay - NJPW Sakura Genesis 2018*

People rag on the whole “million counters” in matches like this, but I loved watching the beginning of this because the level of countering ability these two have for one another shows how well they know one another. I enjoyed Marty’s work on Osperay’s neck as well, especially the torture rack he busted out. Osperay actually sold decently too, running and moving slower at times, but stubborn in doing his normal moves. Marty was actually being an excellent dick throughout this match too. 

They did a crazy as fuck tombstone spot some 15+ minutes in, and I was actually curious if Osperay actually did some real damage to his neck there from being held a bit too low by Marty. It was a tremendous spot though. There was another awesome counter of a lariat into a powerbomb by Osperay that was picture perfect as well. Oh, and they did a fucking Spanish fly from the apron to the floor, an I’m 100% cure Osperay has a concussion from it at the very least. Just fucking lunacy.

They just kept going at it, big move city, but I think my favorite part was Marty just stomping the fuck out of Osperay’s bloody head like a real villain. Osperay finally won with a second ozzcutter, and I think that was a weaker finish than if he just pinned Marty right after the big corkscrew after the Spanish fly. Even if this was long, it was unbelievable at times, with amazing counters and some insane moves. I do hope Osperay learns to take it fucking easy and limit his dangerous stunts, or he’s just a ticking time bomb physically. Scurll meanwhile was a great heel here with his relentless attack on the neck for the entirely of the match. 

*****1/2*

*YES to BULLET CLUB (Cody & Hangman Page) vs. Golden Lovers (Kenny Omega & Kota Ibushi) - NJPW Sakura Genesis 2018*

Really fun match to further along the Bullet Club feud between Cody and Omega to build for their singles match. Cody continues to feel like a star with how good he is as a heel, Page is improving steadily, and the Golden Lovers continue to refine and become smooth again.

Oh and Cody got busted open pretty nasty in the middle, but it looked like an accident that just opened up a cut he got recently. No big deal really (unless you ask Disco Inferno).

******

*YES to Kazuchika Okada vs Zack Sabre Jr - NJPW Sakura Genesis 2018*

This was a Sabre Jr. special early, as he dominated Okada, until Okada decided to start playing his game too. The way Okada adapts to the style of whoever he wrestles is the beauty of why he’s as great as he is. But Sabre kept on with the joint manipulation as he twisted the hell out of Okada’s feet. It’s pretty cool how he has counters for so many of Okada’s moves. The pop when he caught Okada’s dropkick was fantastic.

Sabre continued to dominate for the most part, twisted and putting some focus on the arms, while also continuing to counter Okada’s big weapons like his tombstone. It’s smart for Okada to provoke Sabre into throwing strikes instead of trying to tie him up like a pretzel, as Okada has a clear strength and striking advantage.

Everything ramped up with the first Okada dropkick, with Sabre countering into multiple bridging variations for some GREAT near falls. The rolling armbar counter into a triangle out of another rainmaker attempt was fantastic. And because Okada’s arms we weaker after the work done on them, even his rainmakers were weaker, as it took three to take Sabre out. 

This was a wonderfully wrestled match by the end, and another tremendous title defense to add to Okada’s reign. Sabre was excellent as always here, and he came out looking like a main eventer here, owning Okada for a huge portion of that match. 
*
****1/2*


----------



## MC

WARNING, FAN MODE!

*ROH Wrestling 30/01*

*No But highly recommend:** Mayu Iwatani vs Deonna Purrazzo *****3/4 *

- Really enjoyed this match. I'm a big Mayu fan so I was always going to like this but this really exceeded my expectations. Mayu was great at working the crowd and getting them into the match. She doesn't seem like the type that would work well in a US setting but she took to it like a glove. I liked how most of Purrazzo's offence targetd Mayu's previously injured arm, it made for a nice story, with it being the only way Purrazzo can get anything on Mayu. The only fault that I would have with the match is the way Purrazzo took Mayu's bridign dragon suplex. Other then that, great!!!!


----------



## TJQ

MC 16 said:


> WARNING, FAN MODE!
> 
> *ROH Wrestling 30/01*
> 
> *No But highly recommend:** Mayu Iwatani vs Deonna Purrazzo *****3/4 *
> 
> - Really enjoyed this match. I'm a big Mayu fan so I was always going to like this but this really exceeded my expectations. Mayu was great at working the crowd and getting them into the match. She doesn't seem like the type that would work well in a US setting but she took to it like a glove. I liked how most of Purrazzo's offence targetd Mayu's previously injured arm, it made for a nice story, with it being the only way Purrazzo can get anything on Mayu. The only fault that I would have with the match is the way Purrazzo took Mayu's bridign dragon suplex. Other then that, great!!!!


Where'd you peep this? I've been excited as hell for it but haven't seen it up on the places I tend to check.


----------



## MC

TJQ said:


> Where'd you peep this? I've been excited as hell for it but haven't seen it up on the places I tend to check.


It's on their website, under latest tv episode

https://www.rohwrestling.com/current-tv-episode


----------



## TJQ

MC 16 said:


> It's on their website, under latest tv episode
> 
> https://www.rohwrestling.com/current-tv-episode


Bless up.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Finn Balor vs Seth Rollins on Raw (4/2/18).

I give this pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## MC

*NO TO: Finn Balor vs Seth Rollins - Raw 02/04*

Major Buzz Kill time.

The match was all over the place. The first 5 minutes, Balor worked on Seth's arm and.............nothing else. Balor didn't carry on with that nor did Seth sell it. WTF. Why did they do it if it literally meant nothing after the first Ad break of the match? For the next 10 minutes, every time they had some momentum, they would cut to an ad break. The ads ruined anything this match had. I'm sure if I was in teh crowd, it would've been awesome but watching it on TV, it was really average and bad in parts. ***1/2*


----------



## antoniomare007

Rollins vs Balor should get a NO just because they did that moronic superplex to falcon arrow, reversed into a small package near fall. That shit made me legit upset lol.


----------



## Dr. Middy

@MC 16 :becky2

*NO but Recommended - Mayu Iwatani vs Deonna Purrazzo - ROH TV 3/30/18*

First off, this ref outweighs both of these women combined and it isn’t close.

Second, this was actually really damn good. I don’t watch much Stardom, but I’m willing to bet Iwatani is real popular. She was incredibly charismatic, and did so many great moves here, and her selling of exhaustion at points was top notch. She was the real star of this match. Purrazzo was very good too, way better here than I ever remember her being in NXT when she appeared on occasion. 

Overall, a real fun 10 minute match!

****3/4*


----------



## TJQ

That reminded me that I never chimed in, I went ***1/2 on Mayu/Deonna. Was definitely a fun time.


----------



## MC

Dr. Middy said:


> @MC 16 :becky2
> 
> *NO but Recommended - Mayu Iwatani vs Deonna Purrazzo - ROH TV 3/30/18*
> 
> First off, this ref outweighs both of these women combined and it isn’t close.
> 
> Second, this was actually really damn good. I don’t watch much Stardom, but I’m willing to bet Iwatani is real popular. She was incredibly charismatic, and did so many great moves here, and her selling of exhaustion at points was top notch. She was the real star of this match. Purrazzo was very good too, way better here than I ever remember her being in NXT when she appeared on occasion.
> 
> Overall, a real fun 10 minute match!
> 
> ****3/4*


Oh she is very popular. Something about Mayu is very lovable and I don't think I've ever seen someone (who is a fan of Joshi) not like her. I would recommend a lot of her other stuff as well. She is tremendous.


----------



## fabi1982

Osprey vs. Scrull - **** - ok that was scary, but I guess this is stuff you only can do in a match, when you are against someone like Osprey. Crazy scary stuff they did. This spanish fly spot I guess was the most scary one, but no ones fault as far as I can see, just bad luck that the apron came to fast. Still a great match and one I didnt expected to see between these two.


----------



## NastyYaffa

antoniomare007 said:


> Rollins vs Balor should get a NO just because they did that moronic superplex to falcon arrow, reversed into a small package near fall. That shit made me legit upset lol.


Davey Richards was probably watching it with a proud tear on his eye


----------



## MC

*No But highly recommend: Io Shirai & Tam Nakano vs. Oedo Tai (Kagetsu & Natsu Sumire) ***½ *

- Certainly not a MOTYC but it's a match everyone, even non-joshi fans, should watch. It's a spectacle and certainly entertaining. They did a great job of building anticipation for the bat being used and it lead to some highly dramatic moments in the match. When it finally did come into play, everyone sold it really well (including the ref :lol). 

*https://rutube.ru/video/4d3388f662efad0648ced1c64a947571/?pl_id=215790&pl_type=user*


----------



## The Black Mirror

*WALTER (c) vs. Timothy Thatcher
PROGRESS Atlas Title Match
PROGRESS Chapter 62: Fear No More, Come To Dust (January 28, 2018)
★★★★¼ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]

Will Ospreay (c) vs. Hiromu Takahashi
IWGP Junior Heavyweight Title Match
NJPW New Beginning In Osaka 2018 (February 10, 2018)
★★★★½ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]

Kazuchika Okada (c) vs. SANADA
IWGP Heavyweight Title Match
NJPW New Beginning In Osaka 2018 (February 10, 2018)
★★★★¼ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]

BULLET CLUB (Cody & Marty Scurll) vs. Golden Lovers (Kenny Omega & Kota Ibushi)
Tag Team Match
ROH/NJPW Honor Rising: Japan 2018 – Day 2 (February 24, 2018)
★★★★¼ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]

Kazuchika Okada vs. Will Ospreay
Singles Match
NJPW 46th Anniversary Show (March 6, 2018)
★★★★¼ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]

Michael Elgin vs. Tomohiro Ishii
New Japan Cup 2018 First Round Match
NJPW New Japan Cup 2018 - Day 1 (March 9, 2018)
★★★★¼ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]*


----------



## antoniomare007

NastyYaffa said:


> Davey Richards was probably watching it with a proud tear on his eye


That fucker probably screamed "AMERICAN WOLVES!!!" at his TV screen and then thew his remote control at it to showcase his "intensity".


----------



## WOKELAND2

I do not understand the hate for Davey Richards...

Someone explains it?


----------



## NastyYaffa

WOKELAND2 said:


> I do not understand the hate for Davey Richards...
> 
> Someone explains it?


----------



## MC

Personally, I like watching Davey "matches" but I don't think he is a good wrestler.


----------



## Illogical

I'll give a YES to TYB's vs. Golden Lovers but add the caveat that it's the most overrated match ever because #internetdarlings 

****1/4


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

We not just gonna sit here and sh*t on Davey Richards when Chris Hero was praised as Jesus in 2015-16 when all of his matches involved no-selling major moves back to back. And I don't even like Davey Richards.


----------



## Corey

antoniomare007 said:


> That fucker probably screamed "AMERICAN WOLVES!!!" at his TV screen and then thew his remote control at it to showcase his "intensity".


:lmao Oh my god thank you for this. :lol

Also Davey/Eddie from Final Battle 2011 may be the worst main event ROH has ever ran... ever.


----------



## antoniomare007

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> We not just gonna sit here and sh*t on Davey Richards when Chris Hero was praised as Jesus in 2015-16 when all of his matches involved no-selling major moves back to back. And I don't even like Davey Richards.


I think I saw like 3 "Terry Gordy" Chris Hero matches in the indys before he went back to NXT. I did find it funny that as soon as he got back to WWE all the "he's the best in the world" talk when silent though.


----------



## BJW

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> We not just gonna sit here and sh*t on Davey Richards when Chris Hero was praised as Jesus in 2015-16 when all of his matches involved no-selling major moves back to back. And I don't even like Davey Richards.


Chris Hero was a freaking GOD among mortals during that run. He did no sell smaller guys when he was playing a giant, but that's typical in a David vs Goliath type match. It's also done consistently in Japan showing fighting spirit and nobody cares then :wink2:

The fact that you compared Davey Richards to one of the best years in pro wrestling history is disappointing my man.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

BJW said:


> Chris Hero was a freaking GOD among mortals during that run. He did no sell smaller guys when he was playing a giant, but that's typical in a David vs Goliath type match. It's also done consistently in Japan showing fighting spirit and nobody cares then :wink2:
> 
> The fact that you compared Davey Richards to one of the best years in pro wrestling history is disappointing my man.


Firstly, I agree that his run was amazing I praised it myself. I just pointed out the fact that Davey gets sh*t for the same thing that Hero would do. And it wasn't just small guys, it was everybody :lol


----------



## TJQ

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> We not just gonna sit here and sh*t on Davey Richards when Chris Hero was praised as Jesus in 2015-16 when all of his matches involved no-selling major moves back to back. And I don't even like Davey Richards.


Because he was Jesus in 2016, don't do this, Marky.


----------



## antoniomare007

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Firstly, I agree that his run was amazing I praised it myself. I just pointed out the fact that Davey gets sh*t for the same thing that Hero would do. And it wasn't just small guys, it was everybody :lol


Like I said, I didn't see most of Hero's comeback run but Davey's no selling was just 1 part of his problems. Richards became a damn cartoon once he bought into his own hype as the "best wrestler alive, that's a modern mix of MMA and pro wrestling guy that shows intensity all the time". It was hilarious watching him fail to deliver a convincing performance and go deeper and deeper into a Warner Bros. character that pretended to be a pro wrestler. 

And I was a fan of the dude in 08', I don't think I've ever seen a wrestler fall so fast in my fandom like him. As soon as he was treated as the best in the world his work went to complete shit FAST.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

antoniomare007 said:


> Like I said, I didn't see most of Hero's comeback run but Davey's no selling was just 1 part of his problems. Richards became a damn cartoon once he bought into his own hype as the "best wrestler alive, that's a modern mix of MMA and pro wrestling guy that shows intensity all the time". It was hilarious watching him fail to deliver a convincing performance and go deeper and deeper into a Warner Bros. character that pretended to be a pro wrestler.
> 
> And I was a fan of the dude in 08', I don't think I've ever seen a wrestler fall so fast in my fandom like him. As soon as he was treated as the best in the world his work went to complete shit FAST.


Oh well I didn't go into all of that, I just thought most of the hate was from no-selling :lol



TJQ said:


> Because he was Jesus in 2016, don't do this, Marky.


I never said he wasn't Jesus fool ! I was just making a point about the no-selling.


----------



## TJQ

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> I never said he wasn't Jesus fool ! I was just making a point about the no-selling.


Honestly, the differences between the two are so insanely different that I don't even think there's a comparison. I know damn well you've seen me bitch around here every other week about somebody selling like dog shit, and having watched a few of my favorite 2016 Hero matches recently I never got offended by any sort of no selling. Hero's "no selling" was typically in line with fighting spirit sequences (which CAN be really fucking bad and abused) which I think he generally managed well, if not occasionally going overboard.

Davey's brand of no selling was the kind that actually gives me cancer, it's an amplified version of what Okada does that agitates me so much. He completely ignores any sort of work that's been done on him and then does a bunch of MOVEZ. He was under the impression that MUH INTENSITY meant that he didn't need to pay any attention to any damage that he took when he was on the attack. He was the textbook definition of indyriffic. So in every single way you could even attempt to spin a comparison between the two in regards to selling, I'll vehemently disagree with it.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

TJQ said:


> Honestly, the differences between the two are so insanely different that I don't even think there's a comparison. I know damn well you've seen me bitch around here every other week about somebody selling like dog shit, and having watched a few of my favorite 2016 Hero matches recently I never got offended by any sort of no selling. Hero's "no selling" was typically in line with fighting spirit sequences (which CAN be really fucking bad and abused) which I think he generally managed well, if not occasionally going overboard.
> 
> Davey's brand of no selling was the kind that actually gives me cancer, it's an amplified version of what Okada does that agitates me so much. He completely ignores any sort of work that's been done on him and then does a bunch of MOVEZ. He was under the impression that MUH INTENSITY meant that he didn't need to pay any attention to any damage that he took when he was on the attack. He was the textbook definition of indyriffic. So in every single way you could even attempt to spin a comparison between the two in regards to selling, I'll vehemently disagree with it.


I get what you're saying in all, I look at no-selling as what it is. I do agree Davey's no selling was/is ridiculous I never said that it wasn't. 

Hero was just an example that I used because it's done frequently in his matches (his matches with Tommy End being the absolute worst of it) and he's a wrestler that gets constant praise, that fighting spirit you mentioned would literally be a whole hero match at times :lol I'm glad you mentioned Okada because it's the same for him. *For me personally all three's no-selling can be a bit overboard at times.* It's taken me out of matches from all three because it can get that bad. Hero's one of my favorite in-ring performers period. 

I definitely agree on Davey just throwing together MOVEZ for the sake of it, initially I thought him getting sh*t on was just for no-selling which is why I brought this up but I get it now. I never looked that deep into Davey just watched his matches.


----------



## TJQ

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> I get what you're saying in all, I look at no-selling as what it is. I do agree Davey's no selling was/is ridiculous I never said that it wasn't.
> 
> Hero was just an example that I used because it's done frequently in his matches *(his matches with Tommy End being the absolute worst of it)* and he's a wrestler that gets constant praise, that fighting spirit you mentioned would literally be a whole hero match at times :lol I'm glad you mentioned Okada because it's the same for him. *For me personally all three's no-selling can be a bit overboard for me.* It's taken me out of matches from all three because it can get that bad. Hero's one of my favorite in-ring performers period. I definitely agree on Davey just throwing together MOVEZ for the sake of it, initially I thought him getting sh*t on was just for no-selling which is why I brought this up but I get it now. I never looked that deep into Davey just watched his matches.


I know where you're coming from, but funny enough having just watched through Don't Sweat The Technique within the last week, I thought the no selling and kickouts of that match really served the context of the match well. The whole thing was built around "student surpassing the master" and both had something at stake. In general I think Hero just fundamentally understands when these things will add to a match. In the Tommy match they actually kind of play with those in an interesting way, where a few times it'll look like somebody is about to nosell a flurry of offense they just took, only to get hit one more time and collapse. In the end it all comes down to context, I don't disagree that there aren't times where Hero goes too far with the shit, but it doesn't come across as selfish like Daveys. Even when it doesn't work with Hero it's usually trying to add a layer of hype to a stretch of a match that just doesn't work out, whereas Davey has to always look 3strong5u and iNtEnSe when he throws out 13 movez in a row that go against the entire structure and story of the match :lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

TJQ said:


> I know where you're coming from, but funny enough having just watched through Don't Sweat The Technique within the last week, I thought the no selling and kickouts of that match really served the context of the match well. The whole thing was built around "student surpassing the master" and both had something at stake. In general I think Hero just fundamentally understands when these things will add to a match. In the Tommy match they actually kind of play with those in an interesting way, where a few times it'll look like somebody is about to nosell a flurry of offense they just took, only to get hit one more time and collapse. In the end it all comes down to context, I don't disagree that there aren't times where Hero goes too far with the shit, *but it doesn't come across as selfish like Daveys*. Even when it doesn't work with Hero it's usually trying to add a layer of hype to a stretch of a match that just doesn't work out, *whereas Davey has to always look 3strong5u and iNtEnSe when he throws out 13 movez in a row that go against the entire structure and story of the match* :lol


See now I completely understand where y'all were coming from and I get it 100%. Like I said I never looked that deep into Davey. Appreciate it (Y)


----------



## Corey

I'm just gonna chime in and say that I hated Hero's recent run on the indies or whatever year you guys referring to as being super great. Every single one of his matches were the same and they featured 19 elbows, 12 roaring knees or boots, and then 2-4 piledrivers in order to win. No strike differentiated from another and you'd see the same thing 3 minutes in that you'd see 23 minutes in. It was INSANELY repetitive and they were some of my least favorite matches. I'm especially glad that he got re-signed to NXT so that I didn't have to see them anymore.


----------



## TJQ

Corey said:


> I'm just gonna chime in and say that I hated Hero's recent run on the indies or whatever year you guys referring to as being super great. Every single one of his matches were the same and they featured 19 elbows, 12 roaring knees or boots, and then 2-4 piledrivers in order to win. No strike differentiated from another and you'd see the same thing 3 minutes in that you'd see 23 minutes in. It was INSANELY repetitive and they were some of my least favorite matches. I'm especially glad that he got re-signed to NXT so that I didn't have to see them anymore.


DON'T MAKE ME BULLY YOU, FRIEND. I DONT WANT TO DO IT.


----------



## MC

One match in particular was Hero vs Scurll where Hero just no sold a piledriver. Stuff like that annoys me but other then those moments Hero in that time period was awesome.


----------



## TJQ

MC 16 said:


> One match in particular was Hero vs Scurll where Hero just no sold a piledriver. Stuff like that annoys me but other then those moments Hero in that time period was awesome.


To be fair, everybody should no sell Marty's offense, he's shit.


----------



## Corey

TJQ said:


> DON'T MAKE ME BULLY YOU, FRIEND. I DONT WANT TO DO IT.


HEY MAN, I like Hero as a wrestler... just not that time period.  And I will say there was a couple standouts. Whenever he wrestled Drew Gulak it was absolutely fantastic work from both guys. They had a match in PWG that I totally adored more than anyone on this forum. Most of his other stuff just washed over me though.

OH and one of the last matches he had on the indies against Keith Lee. Like, the match that introduced me on what Lee was capable of. That was fucking good.


----------



## NastyYaffa

The biggest advocate for Hero's 2016 run here, quite possibly the best in ring year of any wrestler ever.

And he still is one of the absolute best in the world. The reason why he doesn't get pimped as one anymore is simply because he doesn't get many chances to do so. I think he has killed it in every NXT outing that has made it to air though - most recently he had that awesome match on NXT TV vs. Adam Cole, who is a fella who doesn't have good matches very often. Hero's still da gawd, lads. Give me a 7 minute match where he bullies the shit out of Oney Lorcan and tell me it wouldn't be the MOTY.


----------



## MC

NastyYaffa said:


> The biggest advocate for Hero's 2016 run here, quite possibly the best in ring year of any wrestler ever.
> 
> And he still is one of the absolute best in the world. The reason why he doesn't get pimped as one anymore is simply because he doesn't get many chances to do so. I think he has killed it in every NXT outing that has made it to air though - most recently he had that awesome match on NXT TV vs. Adam Cole, who is a fella who doesn't have good matches very often. Hero's still da gawd, lads. Give me a 7 minute match where he bullies the shit out of Oney Lorcan and tell me it wouldn't be the MOTY.


He did? Thought that match was rather unremarkable myself.


----------



## ZEROVampire

*YES To*

*IWGP Junior Heavyweight Championship: Will Ospreay (c) vs Marty Scurll - Sakura Genesis 4/1*

The best match in the scurll's career. Ospreay was the mvp of the match, very good selling on his freakin' neck. ****


----------



## NastyYaffa

MC 16 said:


> He did? Thought that match was rather unremarkable myself.


I liked it a lot, but hey, "rather unremarkable" is very good by Adam Cole standards anyway


----------



## Corey

Buddy Murphy vs. Kalisto from 205 Live last night is definitely worth a watch. It's a nutty exhibition full of creative sequences and ideas. The execution is a tad poor at times (they really need to stop trying the springboard reverse rana because it's just a botch every time) including the finish but the crowd was probably more invested in it than any other match I can remember on the show this year. Fun stuff. **** 1/2 - *** 3/4*


----------



## NastyYaffa

I am on the ****1/2* board for *Murphy/Kalisto* as well. I think it's well worth the watch because of the hype it has got - I've heard many say it's one of the best matches of the year & I even saw one fella say it was one of the best TV matches he's ever seen.

Murphy is the man. He has such a destructive, brutal offense.


----------



## MC

Same as you guys. There was a few botches including the ending but they weren't too bad. It's definitely in my top 10 WWE matches this year ***3/4


----------



## MC

*NOAH Global Tag League 2018 - Day 4 31/03/2018*

*Yes To:*

*Go Shiozaki & Kaito Kiyomiya vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima & Masa Kitamiya *****

- Excellent tag team match again from the Aggression. They are quickly becoming the best tag team in wrestling today. Some excellent tag team wrestling, everyone stood out. Very aggressive and stiff. Just overall great match. I don't praise Nakajima enough but he was fantastic AGAIN. 


*Atsushi Kotoge & Naomichi Marufuji vs. Kenou & Takashi Sugiura *****

- First thing, stop with the headbutts you pink bastard! The match is also excellent to watch and they did a great job at establishing the feuds with Kotoge and Sugiura going after each other and Marufuji and Kenoh going after each other. This was more like 4 individuals wrestling a match in all truth but it was still very entertaining and loved every seconds of it.


----------



## Corey

Before Mania weekend gets started and shit gets all out of whack with the amount of wrestling to keep up with, what's everyone Wrestler of the Year lists looking like? For me, Sabre is number 1 hands down and it's not that close right now tbh. It's ridiculous how many matches he's already had this year just 3 months in that at the very least I would call 'really good' not to mention all the matches I've YES'd from him in here. He's got bangers lined up all weekend too so I don't see him letting up anytime soon. :mark:

As far as a list goes, it would probably look something like this:

1. Zack Sabre Jr.
2. WALTER
3. Kenny Omega & Kota Ibushi (tie because it's too difficult to separate them)
4. Minoru Suzuki
5. Shuji Ishikawa & Johnny Gargano (another tie because why not? )

Naito has also been great this year when given the chance and considering the people he's had to work with.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

ZSJ is number one for me as well.


----------



## NastyYaffa

My list is based on the matches I've given ***1/2+ to, my top-5 is looking like this:

1) Zack Sabre Jr.
2) WALTER
3) Timothy Thatcher
4) Mike Bailey
5) David Starr

Very close race for the #1 spot between ZSJ & WALTER atm. They have the most stacked WM weekends too, WE'LL SEE WHO'S IN THE LEAD ONCE THE DUST SETTLES.


----------



## TD Stinger

Wrestle of the Year so far? My Top 5 would be:

1. Zack Sabre Jr.
2. Kenny Omega
3. Johnny Gargano
4. Will Ospreay
5. Seth Rollins


----------



## WOKELAND2

1-ZSJ
2-WALTER/Hiroshi Tanahashi
3-Kota Ibushi/Kenny Omega
4-Shuji Ishikawa
5-Mike Bailey/Minoru Suzuki

Bonus: Ricky Marvin(really good and underrated performance), Jay Lethal, Johnny Gargano and Okada(Hate me now)


By the way, we have not done our MOTY´s in March.


----------



## MC

Now, this is based on what my star ratings are so don't blame me. Fair warning. 


1. Shuji Ishikawa

2. Sanada

3. Kazuchika Okada: 

4. Zack Sabre Jr: 

5. Tetsuya Naito 



Spoiler: The Rest of the Top 10 list



6. Kota Ibushi 

7. Naomichi Marufuji

8. Konosuke Takeshita

9. Io Shirai 

10. Daisuke Sekimoto




This is my top 10 wrestlers of the year so far


----------



## Corey

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> ZSJ is number one for me as well.


Adam Cole in that number 2 spot though, right?


----------



## WOKELAND2

*GCW Matt Riddle´s Bloodsport-*

Yes/No: WALTER Vs Tom Lawlor ****3/4 or *****


----------



## NastyYaffa

Gotta catch some sleep now, but Filthy Tom vs. WALTOR was the first GREAT match of the weekend. Didn't take long.

****** & *YES*. Here's to hoping Suzuki vs. Riddle bangs.


----------



## Corey

I wanted Riddle & Suzuki to go on for way longer but it was still really cool what they gave us. **** 3/4*

Started tuning into Bloodsport at the tail end of WALTER/Tom so I'll have to go back and watch the whole match sometime. Crowd seemed way into it though so that's a good sign.


----------



## WOKELAND2

The rest show...

Tim Thatcher Vs Nick Cage ****1/2*

Minoru Suzuki Vs Matt Riddle ******


----------



## SHIRLEY

WALTER-Lawlor was nicht schlecht :quite


----------



## BJW

Minoru Suzuki vs Matt Riddle **** 1/2 I want to be giving it the 5. It was a damn good match, different parameters coming into it and Suzuki put on another classic.

Edit: for those saying ZSJ has the MOTY must have missed Masada being a better technical wrestler than ZSJ earlier today


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Corey said:


> Adam Cole in that number 2 spot though, right?


Number 5 :lol


----------



## Dr. Middy

Sounds like Walter/Lawlor and Riddle/Suzuki were both real good. Not sure where I can watch the replay, but I guess it'll pop up eventually.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

I lack a proper spreadsheet and my notes are as reliable as Low Ki but these are wrestlers ranked by number of ****+ matches I've given them. Sabre Jr is running away with it, a half decent G1 and he'll be really tough to catch.

ZSJ 8
WALTER 4
OSPREAY 4
OMEGA 4
OKADA 3
TANAHASHI 3
TAKAHASHI 3
SCURLL 3
IBUSHI 3
TAKESHITA 2
ISHIKAWA 2
KUSHIDA 2
MOCHIZUKI 2


----------



## Corey

RINGKAMPF vs. Daisuke Sekimoto & Munenori Sawa _(EVOLVE 102)_ ***** (YES!)*

Awesome tag match. WALTER & Sekimomo absolutely brutalized each other with chops. Thatcher & Sawa had some fun strike exchanges. There was great dueling submissions and big suplexes. Just really good tag work all around. 

*EVOLVE Championship:* Zack Sabre Jr. (c) vs. Matt Riddle _(EVOLVE 102)_ ***** 1/4 (YES!!)*

This isn't the most exciting match in the world and will not be everyone's cup of tea but my goodness was the mat wrestling just TOP fucking notch here. Sabre was just smothering Riddle at every turn with submission after submission and countering everything in the books. Both guys actually knew each other's submissions and signature stuff quite well and knew how to escape it. Riddle does some really fucking nifty selling like hitting a one-armed german suplex and after getting his left leg worked over proceeding to hit his knee strikes and bro to sleep with the opposite leg. Grueling match with Sabre looking dominant but Riddle showing his toughness and ability to weather the storm. Finish was sudden but in a good and shocking way. Kinda used to that anyway with that specific move. But my god, Sabre is on another level right now.

AR Fox vs. Will Ospreay - **** 3/4* (and this is really saying something cause I'm far from AR Fox's biggest fan but this was really enjoyable)

What an awesome way to start the weekend! :mark:


----------



## SHIRLEY

*NO* but recommended to AR Fox vs. Will Ospreay - 4*.

*YES* and 5* to WALTER/Thatcher vs. Sekimoto/Sawa. Possibly #1 MOTY.


----------



## Master Bate

A year ago when I made a thread on Sabre I was trying to get more people on the hype train, and today I finally managed to convert my dad into a Sabre Jr Fan (he hated him years ago). And seeing how many great matches he's had in the last year in NJPW, (though he's been having great matches since way before his NJPW signing) it's so awesome to see Sabre at the top of so many lists.


It's unfortunate I don't post here often, mainly because I find it hard to be objective in rating matches.


----------



## Corey

SHIRLEY said:


> *NO* but recommended to AR Fox vs. Will Ospreay - 4*.
> 
> *YES* and 5* to WALTER/Thatcher vs. Sekimoto/Sawa. Possibly #1 MOTY.


You didn't like Sabre/Riddle?


----------



## SHIRLEY

Corey said:


> You didn't like Sabre/Riddle?


Match was fine. Obviously the finish was historically significant. I'd put it at about 2* tbqh.


----------



## BJW

Sekimoto and Sawa vs Ringkampf was **** dunno if it's MOTY material but I do think it's better than Young Bucks vs Golden Lovers



Dr. Middy said:


> Sounds like Walter/Lawlor and Riddle/Suzuki were both real good. Not sure where I can watch the replay, but I guess it'll pop up eventually.



I'll get the event to you if I can.


----------



## Zatiel

NO to Buddy Murphy Vs. Kalisto from 205 Live. Some really fun moves, some awkward flubs, all around a fun match but nothing close to MOTYC.

NO but RECOMMENDED to Riddle Vs. Suzuki from Bloodsport. Short but tight and intense. They did exactly what they wanted to do. I loved Riddle saluting the fans as he knew he was about to be choked out. It's surprising he managed to wrestle such a good match right before...

YES to Riddle Vs. Sabre Jr. from Evolve. Sabre is my Wrestler of the Year right now, having great matches all over the place. So much great chain wrestling here, bunch of great dead lifts, and lots of struggle. I had a laugh at the people who say Sabre never sells, as multiple points he was staring up at the lights like he'd been knocked cold. Riddle brought great energy to the match. I'm going to have to watch this puppy again.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Woke up in time to catch the Beyond show!

*Timothy Thatcher vs. Toni Storm - **** - YES!*

One of the best intergender singles matches I've ever seen, maybe even THE best one, because nothing else comes to my mind that has been on this level. Thatcher was amazing in this; he had wrestled Nick Gage, Daisuke Sekimoto & Munenori Sawa just few hours before, and now here, around 3 AM he still had this one to go vs. Toni Storm. He was grumpy as hell, beating & stretching the shit out of her. The match was 99% dominated by Thatcher, just as it should've been. Toni sold Thatcher's brutal work over her very well & I liked the desperation she showcased through her comeback attempts & great facial expressions. The finish was very well done too, really the best way you could put Toni over Thatcher. Great stuff.


----------



## ShadowSucks92

Yes to Will O'Spreay vs Marty Scurll - Sakura Genesis 2018 - ****1/2
No but recommend Okada vs Sabre Jr - Sakura Genesis 2018 - ****

No but recommend O'Spreay vs Fox - EVOLVE 102 - ****
Yes to Daisuke Sekimoto & Munenori Sawa vs. Timothy Thatcher & WALTER - EVOLVE 102 - ****1/4
Yes to Matt Riddle vs Sabre Jr - EVOLVE 102 - ****1/4

I did watch Matt Riddle's Bloodsport and from what I saw there wasn't anything I'd personally nominate but I need to go back and watch the Walter match as their stream kept dying on me.


----------



## dirty24

I don't really rate matches myself but seeing how other people give the star ratings I'd say that last night from the Wrestlecon Supershow these two are a yes:

Ishii/Cobb

Fenix & Horus/Flamita & Bandido

I think those would be 4 star category for a lot of people that watch it, or at least very close. I preferred the tag match. Crazy action, great pace, lot of impressive moves. Pretty sure it'll be one of my favorite matches I see this weekend when it's all said & done.


----------



## WOKELAND2

Star Ratings in Japan

*Yes*Kazuchika Okada Vs ZSJ ****3/4
*Yes*Will Ospreay Vs Marty Scurll ****1/4+ 
*No* Golden Lovers Vs Cody and Page ***1/2

*Yes*Shuji Ishikawa Vs Takeshita ****
*Yes*Daisuke Sekimoto and Haguchi Vs HARASHIMA and Maruruji ****1/4
*No* Shuten Doji Vs Takeda, Ueno and Umeda ***1/2
*No*DAMNATION and Keiji Muto Vs Dino, Keisuke Ishii and Ken Ohka ***
*No* Mike Bailey Vs Yuko Miyamoto ***3/4

*No* Kento Miyahara Vs Joe Doering ***1/4+
*No* Iwamoto Vs Josh Bodom ***1/4

*No* Oedo Tai Vs Io Shirai and Tam Nakano ***1/2

Star Rating in Mexico:

*Yes*Ricky Marvin Vs Dr Cerebro Intercontinental IWRG Match ****+

*Yes*Ricky Marvin Vs Dr Cerebro Lucha de Cabelleras(Hair Vs Hair) ****1/4

*Yes*Barbaro Cavernario Vs Soberano Jr ****

Star rating in WMWeekend:

Re watch:

*Yes* WALTER Vs Tom Lawlor ****
*Yes* Matt Riddle Vs Minoru Suzuki ****1/4
*No* Tim Thatcher Vs Nick Cage ***3/4

EVOLVE

*No] Will Ospreay Vs AR Fox ***1/2 or ***1/2+
Yes RINGKAMPF VS Sawa and Daisuke Sekimoto ****+ or ****1/4
Yes Matt Riddle Vs ZSJ *****


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Ringkampf vs. Daisuke Sekimoto & Munenori Sawa - **** - YES!*

Looking at this match on paper, I knew there was way NO WAY it wouldn't bang. And it sure banged HARD. Phenomenal FIP segments w/ Daisuke & Thatcher, the chop exchanges between WALTER & Daisuke were brutal + Sawa hasn't lost a step since the last time I saw, which was his previous EVOLVE appearance vs. Danielson. Excellent match.

*Riddle/ZSJ* was very good, but I still think that their best match happened 2 years ago during the WM32 Weekend. Zack was absolutely excellent in this one (as always, really), but I thought some of Riddle's comebacks were a bit meh. Still a really damn good match overall. ****3/4*

EDIT: Also a *YES* & ****** to *Timothy Thatcher* *vs. Nick Gage*. This was a top-3 most awaited match up of the whole weekend for me & oh boy did it deliver. Thatcher tried to do what Thatcher usually tries to do - ground his opponent, which you'd imagine would work especially well in a match up w/ a stipulation like this, but Gage answered to that with that MDK MOTHERFUCKER STREET FIGHT YEAH style, BITING his way out of Thatcher's submissions & taking things to outside. What a wonderful styles clash. A religious experience, if you will.


----------



## The Black Mirror

*Adam Cole vs. Aleister Black
Extreme Rules Match
WWE NXT TakeOver: Philadelphia (January 27, 2018)
★★★★¼ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]

Andrade Almas (c) vs. Johnny Gargano
WWE NXT Title Match
WWE NXT TakeOver: Philadelphia (January 27, 2018)
★★★★¾ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]

John Klinger (c) vs. Ilja Dragunov vs. WALTER
wXw Unified World Wrestling Title Three Way Match
wXw 16 Carat Gold 2018 – Day 2 (March 10, 2018)
★★★★¼ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]

Kota Ibushi vs. YOSHI-HASHI
New Japan Cup 2018 First Round Match
NJPW New Japan Cup 2018 – Day 3 (March 11, 2018)
★★★★¼ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]*


----------



## ArnDaddy

dirty24 said:


> I don't really rate matches myself but seeing how other people give the star ratings I'd say that last night from the Wrestlecon Supershow these two are a yes:
> 
> Ishii/Cobb
> 
> Fenix & Horus/Flamita & Bandido
> 
> I think those would be 4 star category for a lot of people that watch it, or at least very close. I preferred the tag match. Crazy action, great pace, lot of impressive moves. Pretty sure it'll be one of my favorite matches I see this weekend when it's all said & done.


The lucha tag match is incredible. The whole Wrestlecon show was really good in my opinion


----------



## Corey

I'm really not trying to download these full shows for just one match, so if anyone has links for WALTER vs. Lawlor from Bloodsport and Thatcher vs. Storm from Beyond (whether it's the whole show or just those matches)... hook a brother up please! 

EDIT: I actually found Thatcher vs. Toni! Peep this guy's channel real quick. He's upping stuff from the weekend. Grab em, watch em, and download em before they're gone! https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCf1klsjkeKxx3WKjVog5W9g

@Dr. Middy Riddle/Suzuki can be found there. (Y)


----------



## BJW

Corey said:


> I'm really not trying to download these full shows for just one match, so if anyone has links for WALTER vs. Lawlor from Bloodsport and Thatcher vs. Storm from Beyond (whether it's the whole show or just those matches)... hook a brother up please!
> 
> EDIT: I actually found Thatcher vs. Toni! Peep this guy's channel real quick. He's upping stuff from the weekend. Grab em, watch em, and download em before they're gone! https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCf1klsjkeKxx3WKjVog5W9g
> 
> @Dr. Middy Riddle/Suzuki can be found there. (Y)


I saw this when I woke up and I was trying to remember who I was supposed to send a match to. So little sleep T_T AJPW tonight too!


----------



## WOKELAND2

BJW said:


> Masada being a better technical wrestler than ZSJ earlier today


.... ¿Masada is technical?


----------



## Corey

Nothing MOTYC wise on EVOLVE 103 but plenty of stuff worth checking out:

Chris Dickinson vs. Mark Haskins - **** 3/4* (I didn't expect anything from this but it turned out to be one hell of a workrate match and MOTN for me)

WALTER vs. Tracy Williams - **** 1/2* (Real good sub-10 minute David & Goliath matchup)

*EVOLVE Championship:* Matt Riddle (c) vs. Daisuke Sekimoto - **** 1/2* (This didn't live up to my expectations but still had some stiff strikes and an interesting dynamic of rope breaks being banned. Will likely be forgotten in no time with all the stuff going on this weekend unfortunately)


----------



## BJW

Evolve 103 - Sekimoto vs Riddle **** good match, I enjoy it. Especially how Sekimoto got out of no rope break situations. He didn't do anything dumb like throw them over the top rope. Everything made sense. Great match.



WOKELAND2 said:


> .... ¿Masada is technical?


Damn right he is

Matt Riddle vs Will Ospreay, 3 1/2 starts until the ********* finish. Holy fuck that was an amazing ending.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Riddle-Ospreay

*YES* and 5*.

More to follow...

:sodone

EDIT:
All *NO* but recommended...

Apr 5th	Jonathan Gresham	Karen Q	Intergender	Lit Up	Beyond/WWR	4*
Apr 6th	Matt Riddle	Daisuke Sekimoto	EVOLVE title	EVOLVE 103	EVOLVE	4*
Apr 6th	Keith Lee	Daisuke Sekimoto Supershow	WWN	4*

The Gresham match should be watched in conjunction with the abortion that Dickinson & Jaka had on the same show. Their match with Holidead/Thunder Rosa was legit MINUS FIVE STARS~!, and I don't recall ever seeing a worse one. 

The girls were terrible, but Dickinson/Jaka completely failed to carry or protect them, and were thus badly exposed themselves. Immediately after, Jon Gresham single-handedly carried what appeared to be an Asian exchange student to a near 5* clinic. 

This pair of matches should be shown to anyone looking to learn how wrestling actually works, and who the genuine talents are.

On a more positive note, Sekimoto has been owning all weekend and Dominic Garrini has stepped his game up something crazy. There's a lot of WALTER, WALTER, WALTER appearing on my MOTYC list too.

Roll on Spring Break!


----------



## Corey

WWN Supershow:

Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Munenori Sawa - **** 3/4* (MOTN for me, would've hit 4* territory with a little more from Sawa in the closing minutes)

Keith Lee vs. Daisuke Sekimoto - **** 1/2+* (This was really good but I've seen so many matches now where big guys chop each other really hard. I wanted more SUPLEXES and SLAMS.  Still good though. I don't actually rememebr what the finish was tbh :lol)

*EVOLVE Tag Team Titles:* Dickinson & Jaka (c) vs. Ringkampf - **** 1/2* (Very very solid work but I might be a little sour that the team I was pulling for didn't win )

*EVOLVE Championship:* Matt Riddle (c) vs. Will Ospreay - ***** (Ehhhhh, I know a lot of people will love this match and probably praise it as one of the best of the weekend because it provided the first form of true excitement where crowds were on the feet going wild and all that, but... it wasn't my cup of tea. Fake injury stoppages and a kickout at 1. Ugh. What is selling, Will Ospreay? Not for me)


----------



## Taroostyles

LAX vs Killshot/Mack-Impact vs Lucha-****

Great tag team match, all 4 guys looked awesome. Loved the high impact offense from Killshot and Mack that was countered by LAX being the better cohesive unit. One bad botch towards the end hurts it a little but a must see match for me.


----------



## Dr. Middy

*YES to Minoru Suzuki vs Matt Riddle - Matt Riddle's Bloodsport*

This was just a different feel than most matches I’ve seen this year. All we got was strikes and submissions, but you feel such an intense aura between them, and this looked as legit as a normal wrestling match could. Suzuki was just tremendous in this environment, as was Riddle, and this was a fantastic 10 minutes.

*****
*
*YES to Tom Lawlor vs WALTER - Matt Riddle's Bloodsport*

Filthy using Timberlake’s Filthy as his entrance is perfect. 

This was awesome, with Filthy selling his ass off for WALTER, who just dominated the majority of the match. He works this sort of style so damn well, as he excels in his striking ability, especially his sick chops. Filthy did well near the end with his hope spots, and this is the first time I’ve actually seen him wrestle before. He looked real good!

*****
*


----------



## Corey

I'm severely burnt out on seeing wrestling from the same guys in the same venue for the last like 27 hours straight and Spring Break haven't even started yet. :lol Thank god for Takeover and Supercard tomorrow to FRESHEN things up.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Zack Sabre Jr. (c) v. Matt Riddle, Evolve 102 - *****

*Matt Riddle v. Minoru Suzuki, Matt Riddle's Bloodsport - **** 1/4*


----------



## BJW

JJSB2: KTB, Eli Everfly, ****** Loco, DJZ forget the other dude and TEDDY FUCKING HART ***** awesome match five stars

Serious MOTY contender

Another MOTY contedner with PCO vs Walter ****1/2 from the same show


----------



## peep4life

Walter vs PCO ****1/2 from Joey Janela Spring Break, that was insane. Both guys brought it.

***1/2 for the six man tag. Fun opener

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Holy fuck, what a crazy ass week for wrestling already. :lol

YES! to the following:

WALTER vs. "Filthy" Tom Lawlor (Matt Riddle's Bloodsport) ****
Matt Riddle vs. Minoru Suzuki (Matt Riddle's Bloodsport) **** 1/4
Kzy, Susumu Yokosuka, Genki Horiguchi, Punch Tominaga & "brother" YASSHI vs. T-Hawk, Eita, El Lindaman, Shingo Takagi & Yasushi Kanda (Dragon Gate: The Gate of Passion 2018 Day 2) **** 1/4
The Mack & Killshot vs. LAX (IMPACT Wrestling vs. Lucha Underground) **** 1/4
WALTER vs. PCO (Joey Janela's Spring Break 2) **** 1/2

No! but would still recommend: 

YAMATO vs. Ryo Saito vs. Masaaki Mochizuki (Dragon Gate: Gate of Passion 2018 Day 2) *** 3/4
Penta El 0 M vs. Nick Gage (Joey Janela's Spring Break 2) *** 3/4*


----------



## Garmonbozia

holy fucking *YES* to WALTER vs. PCO from Joey Janela's Spring Break 2!


----------



## NastyYaffa

Saw EVOLVE 103 last night before going to sleep:

*Dominic Garrini vs. Timothy Thatcher - **** - YES!*

For the most part, this felt like a total BJJ exhibition bout. And I loved every second of it. Some very nice storytelling with Garrini completely owning Thatcher on the mat, which lead to him getting too cocky & making fun of Thatcher's Ringkampf pose, which then lead to Thatcher going mental on him w/ those strikes & that beautiful Butterfly Suplex. Wonderful match.


----------



## MC

Yes To: Daisuke Sekimoto & Munenori Sawa vs. Ringkampf (Timothy Thatcher & WALTER) **** (Evolve 102 05/04)


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Riddle/Ospreay* had the makings of being the best match of the entire weekend, but ultimately I thought Ospreay got too much of his weak looking offense in. Riddle looked like a damn killer in it, what a meanstreak! Watching him destroy the shit out of Ospreay was amazing & Ospreay was overall a good FIP, but like I said, he got way too much offense in. And those nearfalls after the whole referees-checking-on-him -angle were quite ridiculous. Ospreay showing that "fighting spirit" is never not cringeworthy. All in all, a really good match, loved it, but it was also quite disappointing at the same time, because it had makings of being a classic. Easy MOTN of Mercury Rising though. Riddle's an absolute stud. ****3/4*


----------



## SHIRLEY

*YES* and 5* to Eli Everfly 6-man and WALTER vs. PCO from #JJSB2 

Also *NO* but recommended Penta vs. Nick Gage


----------



## Corey

Alright Yaffa I'm gonna need you to stop nominating every Tim Thatcher match because they are not that good. :lol

Side note, finally found WALTER/Lawlor and that was awesome. **** 3/4*
Saw Thatcher/Toni and did not think that was awesome. Something I'd never care to see again.
Passed the fuck out after that 6-man mayhem opener at Spring Break. That was fun spottiness but that's it.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Corey said:


> Alright Yaffa I'm gonna need you to stop nominating every Tim Thatcher match because they are not that good. :lol
> 
> Saw Thatcher/Toni and did not think that was awesome. Something I'd never care to see again.


:stop:stop:stop


----------



## MC

I refuse to watch Toni Time-limit vs Thacther :armfold

------ 

*AJPW Champion Carnival Day One 07/04*

*Yes To: Kento Miyahara vs. Shingo Takagi ****¼ *

- Kento Miyahara vs. Shingo Takagi was awesome. Great match. Kento’s suplex’s are a joy to behold. Takagi brought all he had in this match. Exactly what the CC needed. Takagi was a great heel and Kento was a great face. They worked well together and had some great near falls. Hope this Takagi will show up in the CC. 


*AND** Suwama vs. Zeus** *****

- Suwama vs. Zeus was a really good match as well. Slower the the previous matches but it didn’t matter as the match was just as good. Zeus played the face in peril role really well. Selling the leg that Suwama seemed to want to destroy. Excellent main event


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Tim/Toni wasn't good at all :lol


----------



## TD Stinger

I've seen a couple of the Indy shows so far this weekend. My 2 standouts so far are:

WrestleCon: Jeff Cobb vs. Tomohiro Ishii

Just two "big" dudes throwing suplexes and forearms at each other. Lots of fun.

Evolve 102: Matt Riddle vs. Zack Sabre Jr.

Really good technical match with other elements thrown in. Only that hurts it is the atmosphere. Seriously, it can be so hard to watch a show like Evolve because often it feels like the crowds don't care. You put this same match in NJPW, NXT, ROH, etc. and it would have felt even bigger.


----------



## ShadowSucks92

So to people who watched the Beyond show what did you think of it? I've been debating on whether or not to get the on demand version or to just wait a few weeks and watch on Club WWN along with Kaiju and Style Battle.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Liking Toni/Thatcher heavily depends on how high you are on Thatchman; I personally think he is just about the best in the world & one of the greatest of all-time, so I enjoyed it a lot. I can see why other folks aren't feeling it though, but it's my favorite match of the whole weekend so far.

not liking it is a very BAD TAKE though BECAUSE IT WAS FUCKING AWESOME DAMMIT


----------



## Corey

TD Stinger said:


> Evolve 102: Matt Riddle vs. Zack Sabre Jr.
> 
> Really good technical match with other elements thrown in. Only that hurts it is the atmosphere. *Seriously, it can be so hard to watch a show like Evolve because often it feels like the crowds don't care.* You put this same match in NJPW, NXT, ROH, etc. and it would have felt even bigger.


This is SO true and it's really strange how it only occurs in that company. Idk if it's how the matches play out or if it's the booking or what, but EVOLVE can be a real task at times to enjoy tbh.



ShadowSucks92 said:


> So to people who watched the Beyond show what did you think of it? I've been debating on whether or not to get the on demand version or to just wait a few weeks and watch on Club WWN along with Kaiju and Style Battle.


I'd pass. Intergender wrestling can really only be _so_ believable and it didn't work for me.


----------



## TD Stinger

Corey said:


> This is SO true and it's really strange how it only occurs in that company. Idk if it's how the matches play out or if it's the booking or what, but EVOLVE can be a real task at times to enjoy tbh.


I'll say this much, if Keith Lee really is going to NXT, as much as I love Riddle, Evolve might be off my Watch List as far as wrestling goes. It's really those 2 that I look out for.


----------



## ShadowSucks92

Corey said:


> This is SO true and it's really strange how it only occurs in that company. Idk if it's how the matches play out or if it's the booking or what, but EVOLVE can be a real task at times to enjoy tbh.
> 
> 
> I'd pass. Intergender wrestling can really only be _so_ believable and it didn't work for me.


Thanks and I agree with you on EVOLVE. I've been watching it for 4 years and they just haven't seem to grow that much and it seems like I'm watching the same show from 4 years ago just with different characters. The tag division just feels very repetitve and as much as I like Keith Lee and Matt Riddle, they haven't been able to replace what guys like Gargano, Hero, Galloway and Ricochet brought to the company.


----------



## NastyYaffa

EVOLVE has the best bottom-to-top cards in wrestling right now, as far as I am concerned. Their shows are a real breeze to get through every single time. I thought 103 & 102 were pretty meh overall, but I still had very much fun watching 'em. Trust the Gabeman.


----------



## MC

I like Evolve but the crowds ruin it for me. They suck the atmosphere and enjoyment from the show.


----------



## Dr. Middy

I can second EVOLVE crowds being pretty weak on most occasions. It never made sense to me really, but at least they get decent with good matches. But it doesn't really ruin it for me too much. 

*NO to Darby Allin vs Keith Lee - EVOLVE 102
*
Good match, with Lee giving Allin a beating. Allin was a great babyface in peril in this match, as he always got himself up and kept fighting all the way to the end.

****1/2
*

*YES to Daisuke Sekimoto & Munenori Sawa vs. Ringkampf (Timothy Thatcher & WALTER) - EVOLVE 102*

This was a real fun, stiff affair full of striking exchanges and throws. Any instance where WALTER and Sekimoto were battling was great fun, as they just beat the piss out of one another at times. The 2nd half of this was great fun, including some fun double team moments, and I can’t believe Sawa hasn’t worked in so long, but looked like he did here. 

******

*YES to Matt Riddle vs Zack Sabre Jr - EVOLVE 102*

I appreciate Sabre targeting Riddle’s feet during the match, it’s a great tactic given Riddle’s lack of affinity for footwear. Riddle trying to match Sabre’s ground game wasn’t a good strategy early, as Zack was content to out wrestle him there. But he did have a power and striking advantage, which he did use as the match went on. This match had a ton of counters from both men, their chemistry here for me is better than their previous match.

I loved the part where Sabre just motored along with his bridging pin, 2 penalty kicks, and a knee bar and Riddle still remained strong and fought for a rope break. Seems like Sabre was at a loss after all of that. The finish was awesome, with Sabre countering the bromission like the last match, but Riddle being able to counter this time back into the bromission for the tap out. This was an awesome match by the end which surpassed their previous effort, and let to a title change and most likely an out for Sabre with his full time New Japan deal. 

*****1/4*


----------



## antoniomare007

*NO* to PCO vs WALTER from *Janela's Springbreak 2*

It had some really great moments and PCO busted his ass to give a good performance. But even though I got and liked the idea of what they were going for, the execution of them was lacking. PCO ended up doing waaay too fucking much and the match dragged too much because of it. The best parts were when both of them were beating the shit out of each other, not doing flippy shit over and over again.


----------



## ShadowSucks92

Yes to Will O'Spreay vs Matt Riddle - Mercury Rising - ****1/2


----------



## ShadowSucks92

YES YES YES YES to the ladder match from NXT Takeover New Orleans - *****


----------



## BJW

NXT New Orleans - ***** Full five. That might be the best Ladder match of all time.


----------



## antoniomare007

NOMINATING:

*Tommaso Ciampa vs Johnny Gargano - NXT Takeover*

Match of the year so far, holy fucking shit.


----------



## ShadowSucks92

YES to Almas vs Blsck - ****1/4

YES YES YES YES TO CIAMPA VS GARGANO - ***** - BEST TAKEOVER EVER


----------



## TD Stinger

OK, yes to the following from NXT Takeover New Orleans:

*6 Man NXT North American Championship Ladder Match*

Seriously, did anyone die here? Brutal spots galore. Ricochet in particular took a lot of punishment from getting thrown like a rag doll to taking a Rolling DVD on top of a suspended ladder. Dain and Sullivan tried to kill each other and one up each other. Dream hit a BEAUTIFUL Diving Elbow Drop from the top of the ladder. Just........God what a match.

*NXT Championship: Aleister Black vs. Andrade Cien Almas 
*

Some cool sequences and strikes throughout. And Black was the 1st person to finally overcome Andrade and Zelina, outlasting them long enough to hit the Black Mass.

*Unsanctioned Match: Johnny Gargano vs. Tomasso Ciampa*

Between the violence and the story telling, I'm completely emotionally drained. Gargano officially has the 2 best matches of the year as far as I'm concerned. Fuck what a match.


----------



## dukenukem3do

Hell yes to Johnny Gargano vs Tomaso Ciampa-NXT Takeover New Orleans 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MC

*NXT TakeOver Orlando
*
*YES TO: *

*Ladder Match - **** *

- The 6-Man ladder match was utter chaos and I loved it. There was some incredible and insane spots by almost everyone in the match. Everyone got a moment to shine and everyone looked great.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Johnny Gargano vs Tomasso Ciampa Unsanctioned match on NXT Takeover: New Orleans.

I gave this excellent match a 9.5/10 :mark:

I give a YES to EC3 vs Killian Dain vs Adam Cole vs Velveteen Dream vs Lars Sullivan vs Ricochet Ladder match for the NXT North American title on NXT Takeover: New Orleans.

I gave this excellent match a 9.5/10 :mark:

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Andrade Cien Almas vs Aleister Black for the NXT title on NXT Takeover: New Orleans.

I gave this very good match a 7.5/10


----------



## darkclaudio

*BIG YES TO LADDER WAR MATCH FROM ROH Supercard of Honor XII *
No to Gargano/Ciampa, good match but not MOTY level for me.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

:yes to the NXT ladder match tonight.


----------



## Corey

Takeovers never disappoint. New Orleans was a show of the year contender.

*North American Championship Ladder Match:* Adam Cole vs. Ricochet vs. Lars Sullivan vs. Killian Dain vs. Velveteen Dream vs. ECIII - ***** 1/2+ (YES!!!!)*

*NXT Championship:* Andrade Cien Almas (c) vs. Aleister Black - ***** (YES!)*

*Unsanctioned Match:* Tommaso Ciampa vs. Johnny Gargano - ***** 1/4 (YES!!)*

My only problem with the main event was that it was really long and felt really long at times. I actually wanted MORE violence and brutality but gotd there was so much drama and emotion in the last several minutes. Project Ciampa off the middle rope was disgusting and I loved the finish. Ladder match was fackin amazing and Almas/Black was a blast with the nearfalls and excitement.


----------



## Dr. Middy

Definitely the show of the year for me so far. Gonna be hard to top too. 

*YES to Adam Cole vs Killian Dain vs Lars Sullivan vs Velveteen Dream vs EC3 vs Ricochet - NXT Takeover: New Orleans*

Just an absolutely insane ladder spotfest with some insane spots, with everybody getting some shine. Ricochet was everybody’s hero in his debut match, showing off his high flying and wowing the crowd, Velveteen was tremendous with his elbows and sold like a champ, Lars and Dain were both great big men who did great big man things, EC3 bumped like crazy and Cole got the win in the end. It was awesome, and everybody got over here. Tremendous.

*****3/4*

*YES to Shayna Baelzer vs Ember Moon - NXT Takeover: New Orleans*

Better than I expected, with some awesome selling by Shayna with her arm. I loved how Ember targeted it like a callback to their other matches, and I loved how she tried to break it just like Shayna did. Having Shayna pop it back in and showing the pain in doing so was excellent, and the ref stoppage win was icing on the cake. Real good match.

******

*YES to Aleister Black vs Andrade Cien Almas - NXT Takeover: New Orleans*

Real great match with the story of Zelina being there to always get in the way and helping Almas, so it felt like two on one at times. They worked real well with one another, and had some tremendous striking exchanges sandwiched in-between some awesome athletic stunts and dives. The finish was tremendous, with Zelina causing the distraction and Black hitting his black mass for the win. Some real excellent stuff here.

*****1/2*

*YES to Johnny Gargano vs Tommaso Ciampa - NXT Takeover: New Orleans*

Just insanity. You can tell from the moment the crowd was giving real molten heel heat to Gargano that this was going to be an amazing match with a beautiful story. They brawled, they did strikes to one another that felt like they had every ounce of emotion they could muster behind them, they just plain tried to kill each other at times. 

The call backs were amazing too, from the crutch coming into play, to Gargano using the old DIY finisher, the story here was fantastic and they just built on it so well, coming to a fever pitch with how tremendous some of these near falls got. The strikes they did to one another while both held on to Ciampa’s tape on his wrist was something else. And the finish with Gargano being hesitant to use the broken crutch, only to fake in Ciampa for the Gargano escape, and then using the brace to choke him out was brilliant masterclass. Bravo to both guys, what a wrestling match, and what a climax to a tremendous story. 

*******


----------



## antoniomare007

Corey said:


> *Unsanctioned Match:* Tommaso Ciampa vs. Johnny Gargano - ***** 1/4 (YES!!)*
> 
> My only problem with the main event was that it was really long and felt really long at times. I actually wanted MORE violence and brutality but gotd there was so much drama and emotion in the last several minutes. Project Ciampa off the middle rope was disgusting and I loved the finish.


Oh man I have no clue how you have Buck/Golden Lovers ahead of this. And that tag match was even longer.


----------



## MC

*NXT TakeOver whatever the fuck :lol
*
*YES TO: *

*Shayna Baszler vs Ember Moon *****

- Baszler vs Moon was a great match with amazing psychology and selling from both, especially Shayna. Really great performance that both needed. 
*
Gargano vs Ciampa - ****1/2 *


- WOW. That main event ruled so much. Phenomenal storytelling by both men. Was very physical and gritty which it needed. Awesome Match


*No But recommend: **Andrade Almas vs Aleister Black ***¾ *

- Andrade Almas vs Aleister Black was a really good match. Vega’s interference was great and it worked with Almas and his character. The match was very good. Not sure if it was the correct winner though


----------



## Corey

antoniomare007 said:


> Oh man I have no clue how you have Buck/Golden Lovers ahead of this. And that tag match was even longer.


:lol I know but I honestly don't remember anything that happened in the downtime between the suplex spot and the powerbomb spot on the floor. I definitely enjoyed it and thought the last 7-10 minutes were fucking phenomenal but the ladder match was MOTN for me.


----------



## Dr. Middy

MC 16 said:


> *NXT TakeOver Orlando
> *
> *YES TO: *
> 
> *Shayna Baszler vs Ember Moon *****
> 
> - Baszler vs Moon was a great match with amazing psychology and selling from both, especially Shayna. Really great performance that both needed.
> *
> Gargano vs Ciampa - ****1/2 *
> 
> 
> - WOW. That main event ruled so much. Phenomenal storytelling by both men. Was very physical and gritty which it needed. Awesome Match
> 
> 
> *No But recommend: **Andrade Almas vs Aleister Black ***¾ *
> 
> - Andrade Almas vs Aleister Black was a really good match. Vega’s interference was great and it worked with Almas and his character. The match was very good. Not sure if it was the correct winner though


I saw that ****3/4 you originally had for the main event :mj


----------



## Illogical

A huge fucking yes to all of these matches from NXT NOLA:
Ladder match - ****3/4
Black vs. Almas - ****1/4
Gargano vs. Ciampa - ****** and easily MOTY so far.



Dr. Middy said:


> I saw that ****3/4 you originally had for the main event :mj


But did you see that he put "NXT Orlando"    :lmao


----------



## MC

Dr. Middy said:


> I saw that ****3/4 you originally had for the main event :mj


Actually, I had 4.5 originally, then changed it to 4.75 and now back to the 4.5. It's the same thing with my Naito/Okada rating. Too much uncertainty around it so I decided to drop it's rating. It's still my WWE MOTY though 




Illogical said:


> But did you see that he put "NXT Orlando"    :lmao


Unnecessary comment. Easy mistake to make. Please refrain from dying from laughter. M'Kay


----------



## Martins

Jesus Christ, that was fantastic. 

*YES* to all of these:

Johnny Gargano VS Tommaso Ciampa @ NXT Takeover New Orleans *****1/2+*

As amazing as this was, I think @Corey has it right when he says he wanted *more * violence. These type of WWE grudge matches usually go more the route of "slam the guy off tall places into hard surfaces" instead of stuff that signifies more visceral hatred. NOT that this match is the worst offender in that, not by a long shot, but it did leave me wanting a bit more in that regard. Definitely not a huge fault at all though, as I still loved this.

NXT North American Title Ladder Match *****1/4*

Aleister Black VS Andrade Cien Almas *****+*


Goddamn what a show :mark:

Also a slightly late *YES* to Young Bucks VS Golden Lovers from Strong Style Evolved at *****1/2+*. Easing back into watching wrestling regularly; maybe it's just because it's Wrestlemania season and no matter what I say I always watch it, but mostly I think Bryan's return is to blame. Once that motherfucker starts to roll I ain't nominating *shit * from anyone else in here, all the Okadas and the Omegas can suck a dick :mark:


----------



## Dr. Middy

MC 16 said:


> Actually, I had 4.5 originally, then changed it to 4.75 and now back to the 4.5. It's the same thing with my Naito/Okada rating. Too much uncertainty around it so I decided to drop it's rating. It's still my WWE MOTY though


4.625 then? :becky2


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Johnny Gargano v. Tomasso Ciampa, NXT Takeover: New Orleans - **** 3/4*

*Adam Cole v. EC3 v. Ricochet v. Velveteen Dream v. Killian Dain v. Lars Sullivan, NXT Takeover: New Orleans - **** 3/4 *

*Andrade Cien Almas (c) v. Aleister Black, NXT Takeover: New Orleans - **** 1/4 *


----------



## NastyYaffa

Martins said:


> but mostly I think Bryan's return is to blame. Once that motherfucker starts to roll I ain't nominating *shit * from anyone else in here, all the Okadas and the Omegas can suck a dick :mark:


I personally already got a ****1/2+ write up for KO & Zayn vs Bryan & Shane ready, gonna hit that post button the second the match is over. TOMORROW THE GOAT RETURNS :mark:


----------



## BJW

Almas vs Black was **** 1/2 almost five

Ciampa vs Gargano *** 3/4

Good story I guess. The match itself had a ton of dead spots and the crowd was so silent.

The crowd kept trying to get into the match too.


----------



## Taroostyles

NXT Takeover New Orleans

6 man Ladder Match-****3/4

Legit one of the best ladder matches of all time. All 6 guys got shine and there was a flow and uniqueness to it that you don't see with most ladder matches. Absolutely spectacular. 

Almas/Black-****1/2

This match is gonna get lost in the mix with the ladder match and the main event getting more attention but this was just a notch below. Almas is a fucking stud and I'm kind of sad he lost actually. He was just hitting his stride. Black is also amazing and the finishing sequence is one of the best I've ever seen. Classic world title style match. 

Gargano/Ciampa-****3/4

It's very close to the full 5 but whenever you do a 35+ minute match you run the risk of some drain. It doesn't always happen but here I think the finish was great but there were a few points where it dragged. Honestly I will watch again, it's so close. 

3 classic matches, if Mania tops this we are in for a hell of a show.


----------



## fabi1982

ladder match from NXT - ***** - this must be the best ladder match ever, just action over action over action, perfect match with the perfect winner, BAYBAY!!!!

womens match from NXT - **** - Shanya selling was just ****** for me, this was so much better than expected and the right women won

Gargano/Ciampa - ***** - this is ****** for the story they told, match itself could have been better at some points, but the whole atmosphere throughout the match was just pure perfection. If you have a friend you want to bring into wrestling, show him this match (and the ladder match).

What a great PPV, NXT delivers as always!!!!!!


----------



## Desecrated

Ladder Match - No. ***3/4

Some fantastic, innovative spots in between the poor WWE style sequencing of multi-men matches. A true mix of great, and bad. I tend to avoid multi-men matches as I despise the sequencing (one in/one out and everyone gets a shine) but some of the spots here were good enough to justify the watch. I hope they plan to develop guys like Dream, Dain and Sullivan in singles matches more but the latter two might fall victim to WWE's multi-man fetish b/c their work ethic is good but they don't truly stand out as their own personality in the ring.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Adam Cole vs. EC3 vs. Killian Dain vs. Lars Sullivan vs. Ricochet vs. The Velveteen Dream*
Not quite as high on this as most other fellas are - honestly, just not getting the "best ladder match ever" -talk. It was a very good match with everybody getting time to shine, very well structured in that regard, and Ricochet is an absolute madman. You put him in a ladder match situation & it's guaranteed to have quite a few spots to remember. It did drag quite a bit by the end though; I am actually surprised that the official time for it was "just" 30 mins, because that sure felt like an hour. *****

*Ember Moon vs. Shayna Baszler*
This was a damn good match overall, but also quite disappointing. I LOVED their previous 2 matches - this one, the 3rd meeting between them, was not nearly on the same level, sadly. I didn't care at all for the stuff that happened before Ember started targeting Shayna's arm; after that the match got absolutely awesome. Ember's targeting of it was great (loved her trying to break out of the Rear Naked Choke by smashing Shayna's arm) & Shayna's selling was absolutely outstanding. Very good sense of urgency from that point on. It's a shame that the first half of the match was so dull & heatless. ****1/4*

*Aleister Black vs. Andrade Almas*
Almas continues to shine in big matches - awesome performance by the man, all of his offense looked superb. Every hold, every strike, every big spot. All he did ruled. Black really didn't do anything for me w/ his stuff though, it's all Almas that I enjoyed in this one. It's a good match, but the structure of it never fully clicked with me, just felt like a cool match w/ Almas showcasing his greatness. Black offered absolutely nothing. *****

*Johnny Gargano vs. Tommaso Ciampa*
Hate to say it, but this did absolutely nothing for me. 40 minutes of forgettable wrestling without any sense of hatred or feeling of a bloodfeud. Felt like them just trading moves with a few big, brutal spots thrown in there to sell the feud. The dramatic moments w/ the crutch & all, the callbacks to their whole feud were cool on paper, but when the body of the match is so damn dull they do absolutely nothing for me. Comparing this to the Bucks/Lovers match, because they do have similarities on paper, Ibushi, Omega & The Jacksons told such a better story IN RING w/ their in ring work. So much more compelling than this plodding 40 minute borefest between Ciampa & Gargano. ***


----------



## MC

Not enough Jinder I suppose :mj

I do agree that it was dragging and went way too long. Also, Gargano didn't sell anything after the top rope powerbomb on the knees. Shouldn't he be selling the back? Those are my criticism of the match, but I wouldn't say that there was no sense of hatred. There was for sure as far as Ciampa is concerned.


----------



## NastyYaffa

MC 16 said:


> Not enough Jinder I suppose :mj
> 
> I do agree that it was dragging and went way too long. Also, Gargano didn't sell anything after the top rope powerbomb on the knees. Shouldn't he be selling the back? Those are my criticism of the match, but I wouldn't say that there was no sense of hatred. There was for sure as far as Ciampa is concerned.


You damn right there wasn't enough Jinder, you just know BIG MATCH JINDER™ would've carried both of their asses to a 4-star banger.

And imo, there were "moments" in the match were they were trying to sell the bloodfeud, but overall it failed, in my opinion of course, I very much understand I am in the minority here, because they still wrestled it with their shitty looking normal offense. I didn't feel any intensity whatsoever. Maybe it's because I watched the whole Danielson vs. Morishima rivalry just few days ago, but yeah. Didn't feel any hatred or anything here.


----------



## looper007

First off I thought Takeover was fantastic but I was reading a few people saying Gargano/Ciampa was better then Hart/Austin at WM 13, come on let's not go OTT and start been stupid here.

Going to be honest not a fan of Shayna or Ember so skipped that match.

Black/Almas ****1/2

Black and Almas are future main card main eventers if Vince doesn't screw it up, and Almas manager is one of the best heels I've seen in a long while. Was on the edge of the seat for most of the match.

The Ladder match **** 3/4

Just a whole lot of fun, Dream was fantastic in the match and at 22 has a great future. Poor EC3 took the most punishment and had a great showing too. Love that Cole won as well.

Gargano/Ciampa ****3/4

Nowhere near the Austin/Hart match but great to see Gargano get his revenge and Ciampa really got some heat. Wished it had more of the balls to the wall like Austin/Hart had as the feud built it up to be a war. But overall I loved it and was a great match.


----------



## Yeah1993

YES to these 5. 3 of them happened recently! spoiler tag b/c I wrote too much

---------



Spoiler: POO



*Fuerza Guerrera v. Demus 3:16 (Innova Aztec Power 2/4/18)*
Innov--what? I instinctively wrote Lucha Memes. I can't keep up with these companies and places. I never really had any attachment at all to Mini Damian 666/Demus 3:16 but he is now nearing his 40s so as per lucha libre rules it is mandatory he becomes twenty times as angry, fifteen times better at sloppy grease brawling, ten times better at adding vocals to matches, and seven times better at headbutts. He kicks Fuerza's ass left and right until he brings it back to the ring. Fuerza gets ONE clothesline off and Demus rolls outside like "fuck this let's bring the chairs back." The match is an even higher degree of sloppy hideousness I could have expected, and there are several individual moments that just make it fucking awesome. Fuerza Irish whips Demus into a fan and Demus rolls on the ground with the fan still attached to his arms. Demus revenge-chewing Fuerza's head only for Fuerza to hit a blow in the groin is what 2018 wrestling should be I do not give one fuuuuuuuuuuck. Demus actually escapes a Camel Clutch by CHEWING AT FUERZA'S WRISTS. 10/10 spot. Oh my Christ that Boston Crab at the end. That move just doesn't need to look that violent. I loved Satanico v. Hechicero and Kingston v. Howlett as sloppy alley brawls this year, but both of those matches kind of get in the ring with more "regular" wrestling at the half way point and dip a little because of it. This one keeps it pretty ugly after they get in the ring and it might be the best of the three because of it. 


*Andrade Almas v. Johnny Gargano (NXT 2/21/18)*
Commercial break 25 seconds into the match LMAO. Though they certainly made up for that when we already had the face valet take out the heel one with the crowd going nuts. I am all in on Gargano's selling. Very easy to get behind, good facial expressions, great at being exhausted, floppy body on bumps, builds up toward his own offense really well, adjusts selling based on how big or small the move he's taking is, and sells injuries in between getting even some mild bits of offense. Jumping over the ropes to the apron and sort of slipping with the hurt arm was a great touch. He did use it for offense a bit, even while using his other arm so I didn't get that. I thought his selling was so good that I felt that the chop/elbow battle - after Almas took a DDT on the ground and a second in the ring - was actually ok because they felt actually pretty even after the way Gargano had taken everything. I remember in 2012 Johnny Gargano was a name I knew mostly because he was like the only guy I thought didn't have a good match that year with fucking FINLAY. This feeling rules. The slingshot into the Fujiwara armbar was awesome. It's sort of the kind of WWE spot that could be some phony set up trash that's been talked over in fifteen board meetings so they can video package it (like most "special" RKOs) but instead came off like an actual instinctive response from Almas. What a fucking finish to this, to boot. I made sure to watch this before Gargano/Ciampa and hell yeah am I glad I did.


*Matt Riddle v. Minoru Suzuki, Matt Riddle's Bloodsport *
Of course Riddle v. Ki doesn't happen because it was the match I was most looking forward to this weekend. Probably because this whole UNIVERSE is against me. Oh well, this ruled. I might be overrating it a little and giving it bonus points for being a spectacle but I don't give a damn. My scale for adding is generally a "very good + stands out in positive some way" and that's exactly what I thought this was. It had everything it needed in a bite-sized 8 minutes. Taking the tumbling to the floor and the elevation differences being used was such a fun way to add variety to this, even though they didn't need really it. This match even alleviated some of this shittiness of a chop battle, because why should Suzuki stand there and take a hit when he can bait a guy and take advantage? The German suplex was kind of fucked up, goddamn. I know he's got a hard head but he's in his 50s so I cringed a bit. The senton and two knees were an awesome follow up. I really like that the match ended soon after so there was no time to fully ignore the head bump by them jumping around and shit. I paused the match on the finish and am typing with the frame of the video next to this text, and I wish I wasn't lazy so I could screencap the facial expressions of both men in the chokehold. Worth mentioning I don't know when the next time I'll be able to look at Matt Riddle without thinking about how Cal asked if someone stole his shoes. Me: "Riddle wrestles in nothing but trunks." Cal: "That's weird."


*Matt Riddle v. Zack Sabre Jr. (Evolve 102)*
Riddle having these two matches in the one day? BROOOO. As most Evolve matches (that I watch) go I could have done without some of this but ultimately it wound up being a Riddle/Sabre match. If I could go back in time (like idk 40 minutes) I would tell myself that and 40 minutes ago me wouldn't worry about the quality of the match. They didn't wind up going totally all in with a strike v. submission dynamic, but I think that worked for the better because both guys had the other guy's strength as a bit of a back up. Riddle can twist you if if he wants to and Sabre can escape a German with a blistering Pele kick. Pele...pelee...Pelay...that soccer man. I am cultured. Sabre dominates a lot of this almost by purely breaking down Riddle over time. Before I knew it Riddle was playing from underneath and trying to fight up. Riddle hitting an unprepared Sabre with a knee to the jaw and then a powerbomb was great shit. It felt like a possible turning point for Riddle to payback some of the damage Sabre had done. Sabre smartly tried flash pins after that which I thought was perfect because it not only felt really desperate, but wound up throwing Riddle off so he could barely even capitalise on his new opportunity. I swear to Christ after Sabre had his submissions on late in the match the crowd had this silence like they expected the Sabre reign to go on. Sabre using the same counter to the Bro-mission that he apparently used in a prior show, only for Riddle to get the hold back on, was definitely the way to end the match. Assuming it happened, I'm listening to only the commentary, I'll watch that other bout one day. 



*Johnny Gargano v. Tommaso Ciampa, TakeOver New Orleans*
I won't pretend like I watched most of the build up so I'll say that the video package made it look super great. Ciampa getting genuine heel heat is so cool that i will end this sentence here because I can't do it justice. Gargano doesn't seem like the guy who'd want to take a guy to the concrete and dent his face in but he seemed to relish in it here. One awesome spot had him chuck Ciampa over the announce table which I can't see Gargano going out of his way to do to anyone else. I can sort of see why someone would say Gargano wasn't as hate-filled as you'd expect but considering his career was on the line, I think it makes sense he wouldn't go blindly flailing and taking *toooooo* many risks. It's sort of like how Ricky Steamboat getting really angry against Randy Savage only lead to failure, so he had to tone it down to get the victory the next time. I honestly think Gargano got more heated as the match went on anyway. He had a lot of options when he did the lawn dart into the exposed turnbuckle but chose to do that instead because FUCK YOU CIAMPA EAT METAL. 

Ciampa came off so naturally to me here that I had to remind myself he was a face previously. Putting Gargano over the railing and hammering his back over and over, hurriedly gripping at the tv monitor to drive it into Gargano's stomach, being so blinded by hatred that he does that dumbass suplex off of the announce table and is forced to feel the after effects even minutes later (seriously watch him hold the neck). I really loved how Ciampa took his time just to make Gargano suffer. The bit where Gargano gets to the ropes while in the cloverleaf only for Ciampa torque it in worse and then stomp on Gargano's head AND THEN have this fucked up look on his face as he claps toward the crowd was a total 11/10. I've ragged on WWE commentary forever but Guy Mandude (yes I've forgotten his name, fuck you) saying that Ciampa probably spent many a night just imagining having Gargano right where he wants him - and now getting live that - is exactly how I'd describe it. 

The concrete powerbomb was kind of unneeded. I mean not the move itself but if you take it out and replace it with a suplex it's almost exactly the same in context. I suppose it gave some more sense to Gargano winning the tug o' war with the crutches easily enough, I just think it was ignored way too quickly. Ciampa continues to rile everyone up brilliantly with buzzkill move-enders like the eye-rake during Gargano Escape and the groin kick during the yay/boo punches. I thought the final moments were built to really well. Gargano looked like a hero on the brink of death while crawling on the ground with the crutch after hitting Ciampa with his own knee brace. I even felt like the down time was part of the match naturally progressing at a new pace. They were physically and emotionally exhausted. I thought they might go somewhere really lame and eye-rolly for the real ending so the fake-out and turn-around made me legit happy. Neither of these two REALLY have the kind of offense I'd ask for in a hate brawl and this obviously went too long but when it's all said and done this happened in (a) WWE and (b) WWE where blood is banned. I doubt it could have been much better than it was. I knew I wasn't getting a Mid-South brawl that was over in a quarter hour, but I also didn't know I'd get an extremely pro-babyface crowd and a heel that seemed to be on the verge of becoming as deranged as Max Cady. Great stuff.





Spoiler: My YES list is a mess now because I skipped ahead to this weekend and have no matches from March yet bah



Joe Doering v. Zeus (All Japan 1/2/18)
Kenny Omega v. Chris Jericho (New Japan 1/4/18)
Shuji Ishikawa v. Mike Bailey (DDT 1/5/18)
Eddie Kingston v. Lee Howlett (NWL 1/13/18)
Timothy Thatcher/WALTER v. Tracey Williams/Dominic Garrini (Evolve 1/13/18)
Zack Sabre Jr. v. Darby Allin (Evolve 1/13/18)
Timothy Thatcher v. Fred Yehi (Evolve 1/14/18)
Takuya Nomura v. Fuminori Abe (Big Japan 1/17/18)
Queen’s Quest v. Oedo Tai (Stardom 1/21/18)
The Undisputed Era v. The Authors of Pain (WWE 1/27/18)
Andrade Almas v. Johnny Gargano (WWE 1/27/18)

Fuerza Guerrera v. Demus 3:16 (Innova Aztec Power 2/4/18)
El Satanico v. Hechicero (Lucha Memes 2/5/18)
Matt Riddle v. Jeff Cobb (MLW 2/8/18)
Sami Callihan v. Darby Allin (MLW 2/8/18)
Andrade Almas v. Johnny Gargano (WWE 2/27/18)

Matt Riddle v. Minoru Suzuki (GCW 4/6/18)
Matt Riddle v. Zack Sabre Jr. (Evolve 4/6/18)
Johnny Gargano v. Tommaso Ciampa (WWE 4/7/18)


----------



## Corey

NastyYaffa said:


> *Adam Cole vs. EC3 vs. Killian Dain vs. Lars Sullivan vs. Ricochet vs. The Velveteen Dream*
> Not quite as high on this as most other fellas are - honestly, just not getting the "best ladder match ever" -talk. It was a very good match with everybody getting time to shine, very well structured in that regard, and Ricochet is an absolute madman. You put him in a ladder match situation & it's guaranteed to have quite a few spots to remember. It did drag quite a bit by the end though; I am actually surprised that the official time for it was "just" 30 mins, because that sure felt like an hour. *****
> 
> *Ember Moon vs. Shayna Baszler*
> This was a damn good match overall, but also quite disappointing. I LOVED their previous 2 matches - this one, the 3rd meeting between them, was not nearly on the same level, sadly. I didn't care at all for the stuff that happened before Ember started targeting Shayna's arm; after that the match got absolutely awesome. Ember's targeting of it was great (loved her trying to break out of the Rear Naked Choke by smashing Shayna's arm) & Shayna's selling was absolutely outstanding. Very good sense of urgency from that point on. It's a shame that the first half of the match was so dull & heatless. ****1/4*
> 
> *Aleister Black vs. Andrade Almas*
> Almas continues to shine in big matches - awesome performance by the man, all of his offense looked superb. Every hold, every strike, every big spot. All he did ruled. Black really didn't do anything for me w/ his stuff though, it's all Almas that I enjoyed in this one. It's a good match, but the structure of it never fully clicked with me, just felt like a cool match w/ Almas showcasing his greatness. Black offered absolutely nothing. *****
> 
> *Johnny Gargano vs. Tommaso Ciampa*
> Hate to say it, but this did absolutely nothing for me. 40 minutes of forgettable wrestling without any sense of hatred or feeling of a bloodfeud. Felt like them just trading moves with a few big, brutal spots thrown in there to sell the feud. The dramatic moments w/ the crutch & all, the callbacks to their whole feud were cool on paper, but when the body of the match is so damn dull they do absolutely nothing for me. Comparing this to the Bucks/Lovers match, because they do have similarities on paper, Ibushi, Omega & The Jacksons told such a better story IN RING w/ their in ring work. So much more compelling than this plodding 40 minute borefest between Ciampa & Gargano. ***


God damn were you in like the WORST mood ever when you watched this? OR maybe just burnt out on the countless hours of wrestling? :lol


----------



## NastyYaffa

Corey said:


> God damn were you in like the WORST mood ever when you watched this? OR maybe just burnt out on the countless hours of wrestling? :lol


I am on a great wrestling high right now, brother. Even though my ratings aren't that high, I still had a good time watching the show.  Tonight's Mania is the most excited I've been for a wrestling show in like 4 years, too!


----------



## ShadowSucks92

Trying to move on from the hype of NXT Takeover, I'll give a yes to the following:

Ibushi vs Page - ROH Supercard of Honor - ****1/4
So Cal Uncensored vs Young Bucks and Flip Gordan - ****1/4

No but recommend Ishii vs Jeff Cobb - ***3/4 - WrestleCon Supershow

Still have a few events to watch but I'm trying to not watch anymore just incase I get burned out before WrestleMania later.


----------



## Mordecay

NastyYaffa said:


> *Adam Cole vs. EC3 vs. Killian Dain vs. Lars Sullivan vs. Ricochet vs. The Velveteen Dream*
> Not quite as high on this as most other fellas are - honestly, just not getting the "best ladder match ever" -talk. It was a very good match with everybody getting time to shine, very well structured in that regard, and Ricochet is an absolute madman. You put him in a ladder match situation & it's guaranteed to have quite a few spots to remember. It did drag quite a bit by the end though; I am actually surprised that the official time for it was "just" 30 mins, because that sure felt like an hour. *****
> 
> *Ember Moon vs. Shayna Baszler*
> This was a damn good match overall, but also quite disappointing. I LOVED their previous 2 matches - this one, the 3rd meeting between them, was not nearly on the same level, sadly. I didn't care at all for the stuff that happened before Ember started targeting Shayna's arm; after that the match got absolutely awesome. Ember's targeting of it was great (loved her trying to break out of the Rear Naked Choke by smashing Shayna's arm) & Shayna's selling was absolutely outstanding. Very good sense of urgency from that point on. It's a shame that the first half of the match was so dull & heatless. ****1/4*
> 
> *Aleister Black vs. Andrade Almas*
> Almas continues to shine in big matches - awesome performance by the man, all of his offense looked superb. Every hold, every strike, every big spot. All he did ruled. Black really didn't do anything for me w/ his stuff though, it's all Almas that I enjoyed in this one. It's a good match, but the structure of it never fully clicked with me, just felt like a cool match w/ Almas showcasing his greatness. Black offered absolutely nothing. *****
> 
> *Johnny Gargano vs. Tommaso Ciampa*
> Hate to say it, but this did absolutely nothing for me. 40 minutes of forgettable wrestling without any sense of hatred or feeling of a bloodfeud. Felt like them just trading moves with a few big, brutal spots thrown in there to sell the feud. The dramatic moments w/ the crutch & all, the callbacks to their whole feud were cool on paper, but when the body of the match is so damn dull they do absolutely nothing for me. Comparing this to the Bucks/Lovers match, because they do have similarities on paper, Ibushi, Omega & The Jacksons told such a better story IN RING w/ their in ring work. So much more compelling than this plodding 40 minute borefest between Ciampa & Gargano. ***


You never dissapoint me :lol

Anyways, I forgot to put my ratings last night

YES to:

North American title Ladder match at NXT Takeover New Orleans ****1/2
Johnny Gargano vs Tomasso Ciampa NXT Takeover New Orleans ****1/2
Aleister Black vs Andrade Cien Almas ****

NO to

AOP vs Undisputed Era vs Dunne/Strong ***

HELL NO to

Shayna Baszler vs Ember Moon **1/2


----------



## TD Stinger

So I finished watching SuperCard of Honor this morning. Well, most of it at least. I did skip a few things. But for the standout things that happened:

Ibushi vs. Page was really fun to watch.

The 6 Man Ladder Match was also really fun with a lot of cool spots. Unfortunately, they didn't really come close to me to matching the NXT ladder match. Though I will say Flip gave me a heart attack about 5 times.

Cody vs. Omega went really long. The crowd was super into at the beginning and the beginning was fun. But it got to a point like 10 minutes in where they crowd just died for like 15-20 minutes and the match got really slow. It took Brandi taking a table bump for this match to get kick started again. And some of the spot after that was really cool but damn did this feel long.

Skipped to the end of the main event. I will never understand why they made the decision to close with this match. Cody vs. Omega was the match announced months in advance. It was promoted as the biggest match on the show

The only reason you put the title match on last is if there is a big surprise or a title change. And we got neither.


----------



## Alright_Mate

As much as I enjoyed last night I didn't have any of the matches at five stars...

*YES to - NXT North American Championship Ladder Match - NXT Takeover: New Orleans - ****1/2*
This is how ladder matches are supposed to be, full of action, wonderful and damn right nuts. Yes it had botches, that was to be expected but the brutality of some spots outshone the bad. I like how it was all built together with Dain and Lars seemingly going after each other, Dream and Ricochet going after each other and Cole and EC3 going after each other. Some of the spots were nasty, at some points it felt like they were doing big moves just for the sake of it but I couldn't help but love it. Ricochet had his breakout, Dream was outstanding in parts and Dain and Sullivan are in their comfort zone when it comes to matches like this. 

*YES to - Andrade Cien Almas vs Aleister Black - NXT Takeover: New Orleans - ****1/4*
This had the right dose of hard hitting action, they started pretty quick but then things slowed down a bit, the last ten minutes though boosts my rating up considerably. It was filled with great action and storytelling, maybe it was a bit overbooked but the ending especially was fantastic. One moment in the match I really loved was when Black went for Black Mass, only for Almas to counter with a dropkick to the back, I thought it was a sloppy botch at first until the replay. Almas is a joy to watch, hardly ever has a bad performance.

*YES to - Tommaso Ciampa vs Johnny Gargano - NXT Takeover: New Orleans - ****1/2*
I can see why some had problems with this match, but this match was more about the storytelling aspect rather than the brutality aspect. Yes it was unsanctioned rules, I thought they could've done more and I thought they could've used more of the arena considering it was anything goes. The pacing was pretty slow but that was unsurprising, matches like this are always usually like that, that's why I'm never a fan of TLC matches because the pacing of those matches bore me. This match had it's dull moments but the storytelling is what made this match good, they put on a masterclass in storytelling.


----------



## Illogical

I gave Gargano/Ciampa 5 stars but I did have a couple of problems with it.

First, why does Johnny go over? Ciampa could use the win and what do you do with Johnny and Ciampa now? It doesn't feel like it should be a one match rivalry.

Second, why not use the crutch across the back as the finish or use that instead of the knee brace for the finish? The crutch was vital in setting up the feud. To me, this should've been done exactly like Generico/Steen where Steen turns on Generico with a chair shot to the head at Final Battle 2009 and Generico finally beats Steen at Final Battle 2010 with a chair shot to the head. #storytelling 

Either way, amazing match. Absolutely loved it and it was worth waiting for.


----------



## Saintpat

NastyYaffa said:


> *Riddle/Ospreay* had the makings of being the best match of the entire weekend, but ultimately I thought Ospreay got too much of his weak looking offense in. Riddle looked like a damn killer in it, what a meanstreak! Watching him destroy the shit out of Ospreay was amazing & Ospreay was overall a good FIP, but like I said, he got way too much offense in. And those nearfalls after the whole referees-checking-on-him -angle were quite ridiculous. Ospreay showing that "fighting spirit" is never not cringeworthy. All in all, a really good match, loved it, but it was also quite disappointing at the same time, because it had makings of being a classic. Easy MOTN of Mercury Rising though. Riddle's an absolute stud. ****3/4*


I was at Evolve on Thursday (102?) and Mercury Rising on Friday and ROH ast night. For me, Riddle v. Ospreay has been the best I’ve seen this weekend.

Best tag match was Ringkampf vs. Sawa/Sekimoto.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

YES to North American Title ladder match.


----------



## zaqw222222

YES to Ember Moon vs. Shayna Baszler
YES to Andrade “Cien” Almas vs. Aleister Black
YES to Johnny Gargano vs. Tommaso Ciampa


----------



## TripleG

Enthusiastic Yes to both Ciampa/Gargano from NXT TakeOver and Cody/Omega from ROH Supercard of Honor. 

They were the two matches I wanted to see the most this weekend and they delivered beyond my expectations.


----------



## Mordecay

Going into this weekend I expected a lot of YES votes for 3 matches from Saturday: The ladder match, Gargano/Ciampa and Cody/Omega. There are a lot for the first 2, but very few for Cody/Omega, which is surprising but not completely unexpected giving Cody's permanent status as the 3 star general. Granted, a lot of people still haven't seen the match, but I haven't heard the usual buzz the great matches use to have.


----------



## Dr. Middy

*YES to Jeff Cobb vs Tomohiro Ishii - WrestleCon Mark Hitchcock Memorial SuperShow 2018
*
If you like two brawlers nailing each other with strikes and throwing one another around, this is the match for you! It was done real simply, with long stretches where they traded chops and forearms, struggles on suplexes and superplexes, and just a great finishing stretch where both men popped out of germans. This makes me excited to see what Jeff Cobb could do in the G1 or in NJPW in any capacity. I loved this.

*****1/4*

*YES to Bandido & Flamita vs. Rey Fenix & Rey Horus - WrestleCon Mark Hitchcock Memorial SuperShow 2018*

First off, Rey Horus is gonna feel that tomorrow. Dude dove so goddamn fast and banged straight into the guardrail with both legs. 
Second, this was just an awesome lucha spotfest! Not much else to say other than it being a complete sprint from beginning to end from four young dudes who are all great.

******




Mordecay said:


> Going into this weekend I expected a lot of YES votes for 3 matches from Saturday: The ladder match, Gargano/Ciampa and Cody/Omega. There are a lot for the first 2, but very few for Cody/Omega, which is surprising but not completely unexpected giving Cody's permanent status as the 3 star general. Granted, a lot of people still haven't seen the match, but I haven't heard the usual buzz the great matches use to have.


I plan on watching that eventually. I heard it went well over 30 minutes, which makes me wonder if it dragged at all. But I'm just overwhelmed with shows to watch now :lol


----------



## TripleG

Am I the only one that didn't think the NXT Ladder Match was that great? 

It was a wild spotfest and the talents involved made it flashy and fresh since it was a debut for two of them (EC3 and Ricochet, who was insane in there) 

However, I felt it went a bout 7-8 minutes too long and it started to fall apart a bit at the end. It just seemed to taper off and I think Lars and Ricochet had a really cool spot planned that didn't quite work out. I think Ricochet was going to leap on Lars back on the Ladder and Lars would climb up with him, but they just kind of fell over and lost their balance. It was one of those matches that I felt hits its peak a few minutes before it actually finished. 

Honestly, I thought the ROH Six Man Tag Ladder Match was just as good, and even better in some ways. The spots weren't as crazy, but the heel-face dynamic and run in from The Kingdom gave it more focus and I typically enjoy that more than a wild spotfest where pretty much everybody is a babyface by virtue of jumping off of everything. 

Oh well. I'll just sit in the corner all by myself, lol.


----------



## TD Stinger

Dr. Middy said:


> I plan on watching that eventually. I heard it went well over 30 minutes, which makes me wonder if it dragged at all. But I'm just overwhelmed with shows to watch now :lol


Here's a Spoiler Recap if you want it, based on my opinion alone:



Spoiler: Cody vs. Kenny



It was LONG. Crowd was super hot when it started. They were chanting "Holy Shit!" when the bell rang. They erupted when they locked up. Cody was doing some good heel tactics in the beginning. There was some comedy with "Bernard The Business Bear." It started great.

But then it go really slow. And the crowd got really quite. Like, uncomfortably quiet. And it stayed like that for a really long time. There was one spot close to the end that woke the crowd up an you'll know what I'm talking about when you see it. And after that the action got better. But as a complete match, could have been a lot better, IMO.

It went about as long as Gargano vs. Ciampa did. But where with Gargano vs. Ciampa I was engaged throughout, with Cody vs. Omega there was a BIG hole in the middle where I was not.


----------



## MC

Trying to catch up on the good stuff before we get to WM 

*BJW Ikkitousen 2018 ~ Strong Climb - Day 2 (21/03/18)*

*Yes To: Takuya Nomura vs. Yuya Aoki** *****

- Really rugged match. Aoki went full out trying to prove that he isn't some young kid, trying to show that he belongs. Some of those strikes were brutal, could feel them just watching it. Nomura is pretty young as well and he didn't hold back. A clash of two rising stars in wrestling and it made for a pretty damn good match.


----------



## The Black Mirror

*Adam Cole vs. EC3 vs. Killian Dain vs. Lars Sullivan vs. Ricochet vs. The Velveteen Dream
WWE NXT North American Title Ladder Match
WWE NXT TakeOver: New Orleans (April 7, 2018)
★★★★½ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]

Andrade Almas (c) vs. Aleister Black
WWE NXT Title Match
WWE NXT TakeOver: New Orleans (April 7, 2018)
★★★★¼ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]

Johnny Gargano vs. Tommaso Ciampa
Unsanctioned Match
WWE NXT TakeOver: New Orleans (April 7, 2018)
★★★★½ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]*


----------



## Corey

Won't nominate anything from the Wrestlecon Supershow, but plenty of stuff worth watching:

Jeff Cobb vs. Tomohiro Ishii - **** 3/4* (Awesome manly match and MOTN. Some of the spots & moves just didn't quite connect like they should have, I assume because they weren't too familiar with one another)

Rey Fenix & Rey Horus vs. Bandido & Flamita - **** 1/2+* (You have to know what type of match this will be just by looking at it. Some crazy shit with no structure at all. Fun for sure)

Tanahashi, Juice, & Sami Callihan vs. Brian Cage, David Starr, & Minoru Suzuki - **** 1/2* (One of the longer matches on the card but quality stuff)

Now it's MANIA time! :mark:


----------



## komatsu_na

MC 16 said:


> Trying to catch up on the good stuff before we get to WM
> 
> *BJW Ikkitousen 2018 ~ Strong Climb - Day 2 (21/03/18)*
> 
> *Yes To: Takuya Nomura vs. Yuya Aoki** *****
> 
> - Really rugged match. Aoki went full out trying to prove that he isn't some young kid, trying to show that he belongs. Some of those strikes were brutal, could feel them just watching it. Nomura is pretty young as well and he didn't hold back. A clash of two rising stars in wrestling and it made for a pretty damn good match.


Did you watch this on BJWCore?


----------



## MC

sengen777 said:


> Did you watch this on BJWCore?


:lol No, don't have it. 


Here it is: https://rutube.ru/video/668936ca9fb31747a1392ba479477107/?pl_type=user&pl_id=1067514


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Ronda & Angle vs. HHH & Steph - ****1/2 - YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

THIS WAS AN ABSOLUTE HOOT. Other than a few comedic moments where Steph managed to defend an Armbar from Ronda, this was so brilliantly put together. GREAT FIP segment w/ Angle - I knew this was gonna be all about HHH keeping him away from tagging to Ronda as long as he could & it was very enjoyable to watch. HHH was very good working the heat on him, and when it was time for Angle to get some offense in, HHH was bumping & selling like he was fucking Ric Flair or something. Steph cutting Ronda off before she could tag in a few times was awesome & when she FINALLY got that hot tag, HOLY SHIT. WHAT A DAMN HOT TAG IT WAS. Ronda's meanface is absolutely incredible & her throwing Steph around was so, so, SO enjoyable. Her beating the SHIT out of HHH was amazing & HHH's selling of it was also amazing. The whole finishing stretch w/ the crowd going crazy, nobody caring about rules anymore PWG style was absolutely INCREDIBLE. WHAT A DAMN SPECTACLE. STILL MARKING OUT FROM IT :mark:


----------



## Taroostyles

****1/4 For the mixed tag. 

Can't believe I just typed that.


----------



## NastyYaffa

At this moment everything is right & beautiful; the greatest wrestler in the world is back. *YES YES YES* to the Bryan tag. Goosebumps everywhere.


----------



## Dr. Middy

So far... Show has been pretty damn good.

*YES to The Miz vs Seth Rollins vs Finn Balor - WWE Wrestlemania 34*

A great opener, with a lot of cool counters and some great kickouts when Finn did the double stomp and Seth did the frog splash. They went full balls to the wall and had a great crowd that loved it too. Terrific match, with an excellent finish that reminded me of their Raw main event match recently.

*****1/4 *

*YES to Asuka vs Charlotte - WWE Wrestlemania 34*

Really strong match that helped by being a bit different thanks to the matchup. Asuka’s countering Charlotte’s big moves his her moonsault and natural selection into submissions awesome, and the ending really did surprise me with Charlotte ending her streak. Not sure if I would have did that, but it still was good.

******

*YES to Ronda Rousey and Kurt Angle vs Triple H and Stephanie McMahon - WWE Wrestlemania 34*

A clusterfuck that was exactly what WWE does best. Exceeded the hell out of my expectations, had Steph and HHH as great heels and Ronda carried herself well. Kurt was a little slow but even he ended up giving a solid showing. This was so much fun, not a wrestling clinic, far from it actually, but amazing fun.

******


----------



## Taroostyles

The only thing I would yes so far is the mixed tag. 

***3/4 for Asuka/Charlotte and the IC 3 way.


----------



## MC

*WrestleMania 34 *

*No but recommend:*

*The Miz vs. Finn Balor vs. Seth Rollins ***1/2 *

- Good opener. Did it’s job really well, got everyone get over and helped the crowd. I thought Balor was the star of the match and had the majority of the good spots. But everyone played their parts. 


*Kurt Angle & Ronda Rousey vs. Stephanie McMahon & Triple H - Not Rated* 

Was in pure ecstasy watching this. So enjoyable and entertaining to watch. Hilarious match. Ronda’s strikes had me in stitches but she did fairly well, I thought. HHH/Steph were great old school heels. The crowd were crazy, I went crazy. Amazing. 

*Daniel Bryan & Shane McMahon vs. Kevin Owens & Sami Zayn ***1/2 *

- They booked this fairly well I thought. Leaving Bryan out for the beginning, only to get the hot tag and a huge pop. They could’ve done it in a better way though. The match was great when Bryan was involved, he hasn’t missed a step at all. When Shane was in the match, it was dull and the crowd didn’t care for this at all. Shane’s selling was very engaging and I was just waiting for Bryan.


*Charlotte vs Asuka ***3/4 *

- Okay. The match was really, really good. And I'm not disputing the streak ending here. But Charlotte beating Asuka with the figure 8 doesn't sit right with me, because Charlotte didn't really work over Asuka's legs in the match. None that I can think of anyway. I would've liked to see Charlotte do more to her legs so it makes the Figure 8 way more effective. Only flaw I have with the match. The match was really good and Asuka targetting of the arm of Charlotte was excellent and the crowd was into the match. Awesome


----------



## NastyYaffa

This is well on it's way to being the GOAT Mania in my eyes. AJ/Nakamura II about to start, too! Then Brock/Reigns II :sodone


----------



## Corey

Damn guys can we at least wait til the show's over? :lol

Styles/Nakamura II was a bit of a letdown though.


----------



## Dr. Middy

Corey said:


> Damn guys can we at least wait til the show's over? :lol
> 
> Styles/Nakamura II was a bit of a letdown though.


Yeah I agree, and I liked it a lot and will probably give it four stars. I think they might go even further with their upcoming matches now that this is a full bore feud now.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Corey said:


> *Damn guys can we at least wait til the show's over? :lol*
> 
> Styles/Nakamura II was a bit of a letdown though.


That's what I'm saying !!! :lol


----------



## BJW

No Shinsuke vs Styles

one of the worst matches on the night

How the fuck did they manage to do that?


----------



## TJQ

BJW said:


> No Shinsuke vs Styles
> 
> one of the worst matches on the night
> 
> How the fuck did they manage to do that?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/983177538167017472
:cena5


----------



## Corey

Extremely entertaining Wrestlemania!

*Intercontinental Championship:* The Miz (c) vs. Finn Balor vs. Seth Rollins - **** 3/4*

Hell yeah this was an awesome way to open the show! Great creativity down the stretch with the SCF from the top rope and the finish was off the CHARTS with the crowd going nuts for the curb stomp. Grand Slam Rollins! :mark:

*Smackdown Women's Championship:* Charlotte (c) vs. Asuka - ***** (YES!)*

The best one-on-one women's match on the main roster in god knows how long. Fucking phenomenal work from both women, especially Charlotte who absolutely KILLED it with the one-woman spanish fly off the top and the selling of the arm while applying the figure 8. Also how fucking cool was it when Asuka caught her in that triangle off of the moonsault? I damn near spit my chili out at the finish too. :lol A good shock for sure! (Y)

*Mixed Tag Team Match:* Triple H & Stephanie McMahon vs. Kurt Angle & Ronda Rousey - ***** (YES!)*

There was no way ANYONE could've predicted how entertaining this would end up being. Just beautifully structured and worked by everyone. Ronda fucking KILLED it out there. She looks like a natural. Can't tell how many times I popped for her offense. So good!

-----------------

Styles/Nakamura was a bit of a letdown (*** 1/2) and Lesnar/Roman was a total DUD... but WHAT THE FUCK with the result!? Did Lesnar refuse to put him over!? Hilarious :lol


----------



## Taroostyles

Still can't believe the mixed tag was legit MOTN and pretty easily too. 

Mania started strong but finished terribly. After the 1st 4 matches it was looking like a GOAT contender and the wheels came way off. NXT had 3 matches better than anything on Mania by far.


----------



## MC

MC 16 said:


> *WrestleMania 34 *
> 
> *No but recommend:*
> 
> *The Miz vs. Finn Balor vs. Seth Rollins ***1/2 *
> 
> - Good opener. Did it’s job really well, got everyone get over and helped the crowd. I thought Balor was the star of the match and had the majority of the good spots. But everyone played their parts.
> 
> 
> *Kurt Angle & Ronda Rousey vs. Stephanie McMahon & Triple H - Not Rated*
> 
> Was in pure ecstasy watching this. So enjoyable and entertaining to watch. Hilarious match. Ronda’s strikes had me in stitches but she did fairly well, I thought. HHH/Steph were great old school heels. The crowd were crazy, I went crazy. Amazing.
> 
> *Daniel Bryan & Shane McMahon vs. Kevin Owens & Sami Zayn ***1/2 *
> 
> - They booked this fairly well I thought. Leaving Bryan out for the beginning, only to get the hot tag and a huge pop. They could’ve done it in a better way though. The match was great when Bryan was involved, he hasn’t missed a step at all. When Shane was in the match, it was dull and the crowd didn’t care for this at all. Shane’s selling was very engaging and I was just waiting for Bryan.
> 
> 
> *Charlotte vs Asuka ***3/4 *
> 
> - Okay. The match was really, really good. And I'm not disputing the streak ending here. But Charlotte beating Asuka with the figure 8 doesn't sit right with me, because Charlotte didn't really work over Asuka's legs in the match. None that I can think of anyway. I would've liked to see Charlotte do more to her legs so it makes the Figure 8 way more effective. Only flaw I have with the match. The match was really good and Asuka targetting of the arm of Charlotte was excellent and the crowd was into the match. Awesome



Still this. Nothing on the show was on the level of these matches. Nakamura vs Styles was only a ***1/4 and I'm being generous.


----------



## ShadowSucks92

No to everything from WrestleMania 34. Don't get me wrong there was some stuff that I really enjoyed like the IC title match, the SD Women's title match and the mixed tag team match but none of them I would really consider a must see match and honestly, this WrestleMania was completely skippable IMO.


----------



## TD Stinger

Yes to the following from Mania 34:

*The Miz vs. Finn Balor vs. Seth Rollins*

Great opening match. Some cool spots and counters. I liked the work Miz did on the leg to both guys. And that Curb Stomp Rollins did to Finn on Miz's back looked brutal.

*Asuka vs. Charlotte Flair*

A lot of cool counters and sequences. Charlotte brought her A Game tonight. I liked the work Asuka did on Charlotte's arm and how Charlotte sold it until the end. That Spanish Fly was a thing of beauty. Don't agree with the finish, but it's not something that hurt the match at all in my eyes.

*Triple H & Stephanie McMahon vs. Kurt Angle & Ronda Rousey*

Match of the night. This was so much fucking fun. Triple H did a great job of leading the match. Whether it was his stuff with Angle which was good as it could be given Kurt's health and age or his work with Rousey.

Stephanie, as much as I skip her on TV, did a great job of being the underhanded heel.

And fucking Rousey man. She looked like a star. Not perfect by any means. She's still a little rough around the edges. But she got in there and she was fast, she looked like a beast, here facial expressions and body language were great. And her sequence with Triple H was awesome.

Great fucking match and I was completely wrong on this.

*Kevin Owens & Sami Zayn vs. Daniel Bryan & Shane McMahon*

Shane did a good job of playing the face in peril, besides the awful punches. Hit his big Coast to Coast. And then the hot tag to Bryan blew the roof off. Bryan looked absolutely great and Zayn in particular sold great for him. Loved this.


Sadly, AJ vs. Nakamura was simply a good match that didn't quite live up to the hype. The finish was great and again, it was a good match. But not quite good enough. But, it looks like they are not done with this rivalry which is good and this Nakamura heel turn is very intriguing which could be the shot in the arm the feud needs.

And Roman vs. Brock was a complete dud. Whoever thought it was a good idea for Brock to beat everyone with 1 F5 for over a year and then for Roman to kick out of 5 should be fired immediately.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Ronda Rousey & Kurt Angle v. Triple H & Stephanie McMahon, WrestleMania 34 - **** (YES !)*

I don't think I could've been more entertained by this. I believed in Ronda from the get and was throughly impressed by her here, MVP of the match.

*Charlotte (c) v. Asuka, WrestleMania 34 - **** (YES !)*


----------



## IronCap

YES to :

Rollins-Miz-Finn IC 3 way - ****1/4
Rusev-Orton-Roode-Mahal US 4 way - ****
HHH & Stpeh v Angle & Ronda - ****1/4
Asuka v Charlotte - ****
Bryan & Shane v Owens & Zayn - ****


----------



## Dr. Middy

*YES to Shinsuke Nakamura vs AJ Styles - WWE Wrestlemania 34*

Not as good as I expected, but a great match with some good selling by AJ of his back, and some great hard strikes by Nakamura. They paced it well, had a good striking exchange and some cool submission counters, and we got a Nakamura heel turn at the end which surprised me. Still really enjoyable.

******


----------



## Ace

*Yes to*

Mixed tag - **** 1/4
IC title match - ****

AJ-Nakamura was really disappointing (***), felt like they never got out of first gear. If it weren't for the main event being so bad, they would be getting a lot of heat for flopping so bad.


----------



## Illogical

Yes to Rousey/Kurt vs. HHH/Steph.

Why was this the best match at WM?


----------



## Alright_Mate

*YES to - Ronda Rousey & Kurt Angle vs Triple H & Stephanie McMahon - Wrestlemania 34 - ******

Call me mad if you want I don't fucking care. This match was edge of the seat stuff as soon as Angle tagged in Ronda, the match was packed with action, the match was super fun and as far as investment goes...all you need to do is look how the crowd, this forum and social media reacted.

Ronda Rousey put in the performance of the night, she showed to us that she belonged. She showed that she could tell a story through her mannerisms and her Wrestling, she carried herself like a legit badass tonight.

I've said it in the Wrestlemania section already but I'll say it here too, that match was one of the most surprising matches in Wrestlemania history.


----------



## Corey

That was IMO the most entertaining and enjoyable Mania top to bottom since 30. So many shocks and total unpredictability with a handful of great matches. Really kept me engaged for 5 hours. Some awesome entrances too. Only thing I really could've asked more from was Styles/Nakamura which is... weird to say the least.  The matches that didn't mean a whole lot didn't get enough time to detract from the show and all served a purpose going forward. Lesnar/Reigns was terrible but the outcome certainly has me guessing what's next. :mark:


----------



## El Ingobernable

*YES to :*
Almas vs. Black ****1/2
U.S Title 4 way- ****
Asuka-Charlotte - ****
Mixed tag match ****1/2


----------



## BJW

TJQ said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/983177538167017472
> :cena5


Lmao, that was agented.

Maybe Styles is actually injured too but man that sucked.


----------



## Joshi Judas

3 terrible Mania main events in a row :lmao


----------



## Ace

Uchiha Sasuke said:


> 3 terrible Mania main events in a row :lmao


 Has he surpassed HHH as the worst WM main event performer yet? It's 3/4 in singles matches, 3/3 if you treat WM 31 as a triple threat.


----------



## Zatiel

Dr. Middy said:


> *YES to Jeff Cobb vs Tomohiro Ishii - WrestleCon Mark Hitchcock Memorial SuperShow 2018
> *
> If you like two brawlers nailing each other with strikes and throwing one another around, this is the match for you! It was done real simply, with long stretches where they traded chops and forearms, struggles on suplexes and superplexes, and just a great finishing stretch where both men popped out of germans. This makes me excited to see what Jeff Cobb could do in the G1 or in NJPW in any capacity. I loved this.


Seconding the YES on this match. If you like these guys, don't sleep on it. Lots of great struggle and escalating BEEFY POWER. This was a delight, one of my favorite matches of the weekend.


----------



## Martins

*NO* to everything from Wrestlemania, but I certainly enjoyed it way more than I expected  Both Styles/Nak and the Mixed Tag are reeeeeeally close to a nomination, though. 

Why was that match so fuckin' *fun*

I swear to God, Triple H's interactions with Ronda during that match were better than anything he's done in-ring since WM30. Guy was great. 

Styles/Nak ****** (MOTN)
Mixed Tag ****3/4* (What a BLAST, goddamn)
IC Title Triple Threat ****1/4*
Bryan/Shane vs. Owens/Zayn ****1/4* (******************* for every second involving Dragon on his return match though)

Tag Title matches and Nia/Alexa I didn't watch, but I don't think I'm missin' much. Rest to me was kinda just there, nothing too horrid. Lesnar/Reigns was pretty shit, but the ending DEFINITELY caught me by surprise, so eh. Still trying to wrap my head around Taker/Cena, so no comment :lmao 

All in all, way more fun of a 'Mania than we've been used to since 30. Good show.

Edit: OH MY GOD, COBB VS ISHII IS A THING? FUCK WRESTLEMANIA


----------



## Joshi Judas

Vegeta said:


> Has he surpassed HHH as the worst WM main event performer yet? It's 3/4 in singles matches, 3/3 if you treat WM 31 as a triple threat.


He's really close but I'd still put Trips ahead because Reigns has had 2 main events with guys past their prime. WM 31 was terrific even before the cash in and he usually has good PPV matches but he's essentially become a Superman Punch spamming machine now as well. I don't enjoy Reigns matches as much anymore.

Still, with 3 bad main events in a row I hope we get to see someone else close the show next year.


----------



## Martins

Also, for anyone shitting on Styles/Nak, it should be noted that Nakamura actually *sold the leg properly*. It's gotta be like... the first time he's done it since he came to the 'E. Remembering that Bálor match in NXT where Finn worked the *shit* outta the leg and Nak completely no-sold it, and the Roode one where he didn't even touch the leg and by the end Shinsuke was on the apron grabbing it and going "AAAAAAAAAH AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH AAAAAAAAAAH", I think that ought to count for something :lmao


----------



## Yeah1993

CastleVania 34 thoughts

I didn't pay attention to the IC match, which I'm noticing only now that I'm trying to find something to write about it. Asuka/Charlotte was pretty good. I really liked Charlotte's arm selling on the finish, even though it's deranged that the undefeated Asuka couldn't get out of a hold that others have - while Asuka had the advantage on Charlotte being one-armed. Like it's been said, Charlotte didn't even work on Asuka's leg or anything so it seems like a stretch. US title match can eat my dick for the result unless Mahal only won to give the belt to a guy people hate, so Rusev's win means so much more. LMAO I said "Rusev's win" as if it's a sure thing. I don't really have any thoughts on the match, it was fine or whatever.

Rousey was the best performer on the show. She already has really good wrestling intuition for giving payback to bitches and frustrating a crowd so that they will go nuts when the pay off comes. Her bumps are good and considering she was working Stephanie McMahon + has that MMA background, I have to commend her for working as safe as she did while still looking like a badass on every move. Stephanie did a very good job as chicken shit heel early in the match, and then a pretty good job as the match went on. Hilarious to me that Rousey got the armbar on HHH easier than she got it on Steph. I think they did go over the top there a bit on Steph legit taking it to Rousey. I was worried that Rousey wouldn't get to finish off Steph to end the match but putting that aside it was really fun seeing her face off against HHH. I really, really thought the armbar/ankle lock would lead to a double tap, and while I think we would have gotten a little less bullshit if it did, we also would have missed out on some cool shit. I think the match was great at showing how much disdain these "two teams" have for each other while also just being a fun novelty instead of something that needed true emotional investment. If the match didn't overstay it's welcome and push it a bit on Steph being credible I might have been damn tempted to add it to my list. There is very little more they could have done to make it any better. In fact I think the only way it would have been better is if they'd done a little less. That makes sense me thinks.

SmackDown tag match was a match on the card of WrestleMania 34 that happened on the show of the card on the show. 5 3/4 stars. Cena/Taker might feel like a heist all things considered but it got Taker to go out looking more than completely pathetic so I think it was worth it. It was enjoyable to watch. Bryan tag was utterly horrible while Shane was soloing. His punches are beyond an embarrassment. No sorry that's not fair - they aren't punches. Owens & Zayn had some great shit-talking to keep things mildly interesting. Match wound up being obviously fun while Bryan was in. He deserved better than this dipshit "whoa! injured AGAIN!" phony ass nonsense but we still got to see him sell and then unleash and rinse/repeat. Bliss/Jax I think I might actually call a truly good match. Like the Rousey tag I think they went a little overboard with "OMG Bliss will win - you are shocked now!" but I think they did a surprisingly good job of getting Jax to go from underneath. IIRC Bliss dodged a Jax boot which lead to Jax getting caught in the ropes for a sec and Bliss dropping a knee onto her leg. Simple but smart way to transition from Jax being babyface murder machine. This is the first time seeing Bliss that I actually thought she significantly helped put an entire good match together and I'm wondering if I've missed several other times where this has happened. 

Styles/Nakamura had one or two fantastic moments like Styles delivering a knee that Nakamura almost caught but failed to, but the match was just not good. I don't really agree with those who were saying that it was a horrible match with no structure, because I instead thought it was a subpar match with no structure. They started off so well, I thought, too. The collar/elbow and shit they were doing came off intensely and they were using their body language to sell the heat of the moment. Then something hit the fan which may not be shit but you don't care because your fan is now ruined either way. It felt like there was no sense of anything in the match beyond the first batch of minutes and it was the first match of the night where I actually had my phone up for more than a second. I kind of assumed after the opening minutes that we'd hit a bland point in the match and it'd pick up, but...it got very worse. They just did shit in this odd back-and-forth way by the time the match was half over, and then continued and none of it stuck to the wall like they hoped. The post-match made me really happy because they can actually have a match with some meaning behind it now, that they'll hopefully bounce off on. 

Strowman tag - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JplmZGzweVc

I think there was only one real way for Reigns/Lesnar to be less than good, and that is finisher spam. Reigns hits about two Super Man Punches in the first couple minutes. Lesnar didn't exactly completely no sell them but goddamn, it's so hard to go from there convincingly. 6 F-5s happened. Go google "laughing abbreviations" for my thoughts on that. This match was pretty much no good at all. Suplex city, Suplex city. Suplex city BITCH! Retire this man, Lashley. Lesnar takes the best clothesline over the top rope. That and some good bumps and shit near the announce tables and barricades sums up what I thought was good about this. Oh and the fact the match ended. The blood was a fucked; I looked way for one moment and then all of a sudden Reigns is covered in it. I seriously think the last Lesnar/Reigns is the #2 best Mania main event of all time and yet this rematch makes three bad Mania ends in a row for Reigns. I don't know if things will even change. 

I didn't really speak positively of the IC, US, and SD tag matches but I thought everything up until Styles/Nakamura (barring Shane McMahon + booking of Bryan's return) was a very easy watch. Can't complain too much.

I don't usually talk about matches I NO in this thread (that's a NO to everything, fwiw) but it's Mania and it's not like I'm going to bother 20 people who are giving any of this five stars.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a Yes to The Miz vs Seth Rollins vs Finn Balor for the Intercontinental title at Wrestlemania 34.

I gave that match an 8/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Charlotte Flair vs Asuka for the Smackdown Women's title at Wrestlemania 34.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10


----------



## Fan of Honor

None of the matches from Wrestlemania are "Match of the Year" contenders IMO, but more than half the show was worth watching, which is much better than many WMs from recent years. I would highly recommend watching the IC 3-way, Charlotte vs. Asuka, the mixed tag, and Styles vs. Nakamura. I would also recommend watching the US 4-way, and Bryan/Shane vs. KO/Zayn.

Regarding Styles vs. Nakamura: the match could have been better, but it was only the first match of an apparent series coming up. These guys did a great job in the ring, but the crowd reaction was shit. If the crowd was into this match as much as they were into the mixed tag match, it might have been a MOTYC. I love the Nakamura heel turn after the match. I'm excited to see more from this feud - this is only the beginning.


----------



## SHIRLEY

*NO* but recommended: Sabre vs. Ishii from RevPro: Live in NOLA (Apr 6th)


----------



## Gmil2

BJW said:


> Lmao, that was agented.
> 
> Maybe Styles is actually injured too but man that sucked.



AJ Styles also had a significant lower back injury in the WK 10 match. AJ looked fine phychilly at Wrestlemania. 
I think that they don't have any chemistry together ... Even their WK10 wasn't as good as some say.
Both AJ and Nakamura had better matches with Tanahashi, Ibushi, Okada.

There is no way around it AJ Styles vs. Shinsuke Nakamura was the biggest disappointment in the last few years. The hype was so big and it was just another match on the card. Personally even if it was the opener the crowd would have been way into the match but still i expected much more for both.

Nakamura will get most of the blame , But i expected more from AJ ... aside from his spotfest matches with Cena i wanted him to give us his 1st real WWE classic(his matches with Roman imo are his best matches so far) but he didn't do yet for me.

It wasn't a bad match but they didn't deliver ... 

But ... I believe they will have a MOTYC at Backlash in Chicago. They will learn from their mistakes and will read the crowd better this time.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

My hopes in AJ/Nakamura have faded so the match can't be considered MOTYC worthy damn shame it was more of a B ppv main event quality tbh.


----------



## Desecrated

I'm just here to express my disappointment.

Reigns / Lesnar, I thought it was going for a good start but then it just collapsed. What a shame.
AJ / Nak was flavourless. It was fine but fine isn't good enough here.
Mixed tag did the role it was meant to. Ronda looks like she can become a natural very quickly (I don't trust WWE to bring her to a high quality however). Good stuff.
Smackdown non-title tag was awful in Shane and fantastic in Bryan moments. Fun match, like the mixed tag but in portions.
Cena stuff was just ugh.
Everything else was just there.


----------



## Master Bate

So I just rewatched AJ Vs Nak. And I actually really enjoyed the match (I'll be the only one in saying this) the hits were hard, and I loved Nak and AJ's selling through out the match. Crowd wasn't into it, but it didn't deter my enjoyment of the match. 

**** for me.

Not MOTY Candiate which is what most were expecting so I get the disappointment, but it's my favorite match of WM imo.


The Nak's slaps at the end of the match, the Styles Clash reversal, the crowd's approval after the match, and the Nak heel turn all great.


----------



## NastyYaffa

I thought Nakamura/AJ felt like a complete house show outing between them. A massive disappointment to say the least. It started off nice w/ some good, physical back & forth action between the 2, but then it just fell off. The structure wasn’t clicking with me at all, the pacing was awful, match dragged like a mofo & there was no heat in it. Nakamura’s post-match heel turn was awesome though; loved him talking trash in Japanese, very badass. ****


----------



## Taroostyles

Nak/AJ is better on a 2nd watch for me too, the work was solid but the crowd was totally burnt. 

***1/2


----------



## MC

*Champion Carnival Day Two 08/04/18*

*No But Recommend: Kento Miyahara vs. Naoya Nomura ***3/4 *

- Kento Miyahara vs. Naoya Nomura was interesting because Kento played the the dominant heel in this match, controlling a large portions of the match. Being arrogant and cocky which is great to see in an ace. Nomura performed well as the face in peril and showed great spirit.


----------



## NastyYaffa

I thought this was a fantastic tweet regarding AJ/Nakamura II:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/983185117379260417


----------



## ShadowSucks92

Since Thursday I've watched:
Matt Riddles Bloodsport
EVOLVE 102
EVOLVE 103
Wrestlecon Supershow
Tetsujin
Mercury Rising
Impact vs Lucha Underground
ROH Supercard of Honor
NXT Takeover
WrestleMania

And I still have other events to watch. To say I'm burned out is an understatement and I'm not struggling to remember some of the matches I've watched.


----------



## The Black Mirror

*Kurt Angle & Ronda Rousey vs. Stephanie McMahon & Triple H
Mixed Tag Team Match
WWE WrestleMania 34 (April 8, 2018)
★★★★¼ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]*


----------



## fabi1982

only WM match I want to add is 

Charlotte vs Asuka - **** great womens match with a huge surprise at the end with Charlotte breaking the streak. I was shocked!!


----------



## The Nuke

No to Nakamura vs AJ

Got a co-main spot. Got enough time. It sucked. Boring. I’ve seen 3 start Nak matches where he’s lazy as shit better than this. This match was Nak being the type of Wrestler he isn’t. Almost like he was trying to put in a high energy Indy fed performance. No idea who this guy was in this match.

AJ wasn’t inspiring anything either. Biggest disappointment of the show.

**


----------



## NastyYaffa

Still amazed that Stephanie McMahon has a match in my MOTYC list, in the top-10. Bless.


----------



## ATF

I'm stunned that the Ronda Rousey match was as utterly fantastic as it was. YES for that. And she looked like a Goddamn star.

Hell, the women stole the show in general. Charlotte/Asuka was the #2 match of the show, very good stuff. And Alexa Bliss put on one of the best individual performances of the night as well.

HM to Daniel Bryan for looking like he never missed a damn beat.
DHM to all four main eventers: Styles and Nakamura for one of the biggest letdowns in modern WrestleMania history, and Lesnar and Reigns for having the disaster I thought they were gonna have at WM 31.


----------



## TJQ

YES

The Miz (c) vs Seth Rollins vs Finn Balor @ Wrestlemania 34 ****
_This match actually had no business being as good as it was. These are guys that I really don't care for in singles action at all, and tend to avoid their matches. But they understood what they needed to do in order to make this match a success, and it was to go 15 minutes with no bullshit and some crazy 3 man sequences. My favorite being Miz transitioning Seth's springboard into a top rope bulldog, and the pin getting broken up by Finn's stomp. This was a really good time, and definitely got the crowd hyped up for a few of the better matches to come, but unfortunately not enough to save them from the last chunk of the show :lol_

Charlotte (c) vs Asuka @ Wrestlemania 34 ****1/4
_What the fucking fuck was that, I saw people talking about this being good but I genuinely didn't expect this despite being a fan of both. They had a great dynamic going with Asuka staying fairly dominant by getting in a lot of brutal strikes and submissions, with some somewhat limited but impactful comebacks from Charlotte. As the match progressed it became more and more clear that Charlotte was getting desperate and began, at the very least, attempting to hit any big move she could manage. It started with the attempted suplex on the apron, but Asuka managed to turn that in her favor and instead took it one step further and suplexed her to the floor. Asuka's frequent counters were really great, they established pretty early when Charlotte went for her first moonsault that she had to be extremely careful because it doesn't matter where you're coming from, Asuka can and will catch you. Later on she even busted out a fucking spanish fly, i popped off so hard for that. Charlotte also did a wonderful job leaving her worked arm be and not trying to do really anything with it, and gave us that fucking AMAZING visual during the winning submission where she was holding herself up with only one arm and selling how rough it was to keep that locked in. I loved absolutely everything about this, and I'm fairly happy that Asuka's streak was broken as I'm not a fan of winning streaks defining a character. Really looking forward to more from these two going forward because as of the time I'm typing this post match, this is my WWE main roster MOTY._

No But Recommended

Kurt Angle & Ronda Rousey vs HHH & Stephanie McMahon @ Wrestlemania 34 ***1/2
_This was a really welcomed surprise. I came in expecting the worst, not just because of Ronda, but because of all involved parties. Thankfully they were able to take a simple story and make this a match that was very fun to watch. In broad strokes, the story was Steph and Trips isolating Kurt as the weak link, knowing that if Ronda came in she was going to murder Steph. The first portion of the match was all set up, it was Trips maintaining a lot of control and Steph running interference any time Kurt got close to a tag. This set up the second stretch of the match which was Ronda coming in and going crazy on Steph, and eventually looking like she was going to secure the win before Trips pulled out the ref and Ronda, which set up the final phase of the match that was Ronda kind of unleashing hell itself on Trips and their team eventually pulling out the win. This was a good time, and despite being really green, Ronda showed that she actually has a lot of potential in the ring and could make a serious run with this wrestling shit. I won't say I'm excited for her going forward, but at the very least I'm interested, and I think that was always the E's goal.
_



I'd also like to take up some space here to share my feelings on the Brock/Reigns match. This match was an absolute disaster on every front, and objectively accomplished nothing. I kept reading all this shit on twitter the last few months about how this was a "GENIUS 3 YEAR BUILD. YOU DON'T SEE LONG TERM STORYTELLING LIKE THIS ANYMORE", bullshit. They spent literal years making the F5 into the most brutal finisher in all of the company, just so Reigns would be able to kick out of them and look like the superhero that Vince & Pals wants him to be. He kicked out of fucking 5 F5s, including one through a table. It's not bad enough that doing this makes every other wrestler in this company pale in comparison to Reigns now, as this absolute unstoppable badass, the biggest problem is that nobody cared. Nobody cared when he got hit with any of those F5s. Nobody cared when he hit his spears. Nobody cared when he was getting his face spidercracked in and started bleeding. Nobody cared. They spent 3 years building to Reigns losing this match because they're still too scared to pull the trigger, but keep dumping all their time and resources into building him up just to do nothing with him all over again. They keep praying that one of these days something is going to change and that he'll become a beloved hero, but that's not going to happen. If the fans are giving these big spots no reaction that the commentators are screaming over and hyping up and instead choose to play with beach balls and chant for a guy that hasn't been in the company for over 4 years after spending the entire night being active, who's the problem here? Certainly not the fans, they understand what they want. They've spent years actively opposing this thing that WWE keeps trying to give us and nothing changes, and nothing is going to if they keep going halfsies on pushing this overrated pile of trash. They need to understand that the Reigns experiment has failed, and if they refuse to accept that then they need to pull the trigger and risk it instead because they already lost the moment. This is one of the worst and most narratively frustrating matches that I've ever had the displeasure of watching to completion, and it's exactly because of matches like this that I'm no longer subbed to the network and barely consume any of their product. Fuck this match and everything it stands for. *DUD*.


----------



## Corey

@TJQ was Mania the first wrestling you've watched this weekend? Haven't seen you nominate or discuss anything else before this. If so... BOY are you gonna be behind. :lol


----------



## TJQ

Corey said:


> @TJQ was Mania the first wrestling you've watched this weekend? Haven't seen you nominate or discuss anything else before this. If so... BOY are you gonna be behind. :lol


There's a gaming convention called PAX East that a bunch of friends and I go to, we have a few that fly out so we got an Airbnb in Boston and I haven't had the chance to watch anything until now. I'm very behind and I'm very soured right now after watching that fucking abysmal excuse for a match that was Brock/Roman. Going to go make food and try to not headbutt a steak knife before I come back to probably watch Takeover.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Don't worry @Corey, I have informed him of all the Timothy Thatcher BANGERS that happened in the weekend


----------



## Corey

NastyYaffa said:


> Don't worry @Corey, I have informed him of all the Timothy Thatcher BANGERS that happened in the weekend


I mean yeah those Ringkampf tags were awesome. Those singles matches though? Ehhhhhh


----------



## MC

OI!! Watch the Champion Carnival. You know, the actual good stuff 


---------

*(BJW Ikkitousen 2018 ~ Strong Climb - Day 5 01/04*

*
No But recommend: Takuya Nomura vs. Yasufumi Nakanoue ***½ *


- Did have notes for the match but I've lost them :lol It's really good, worth a watch.


----------



## Corey

MC 16 said:


> OI!! Watch the Champion Carnival. You know, the actual good stuff


Doing that as we speak. Shuji & Hino got it off to a great start. (Y)


----------



## TJQ

MC 16 said:


> OI!! Watch the Champion Carnival. You know, the actual good stuff


I'll get to it eventually, starting takeover now to get all the WWE stuff out of the way :lol


----------



## MC

Corey said:


> Doing that as we speak. Shuji & Hino got it off to a great start. (Y)





TJQ said:


> I'll get to it eventually, starting takeover now to get all the WWE stuff out of the way :lol


The shows have been quality so far.


----------



## BJW

Corey said:


> I mean yeah those Ringkampf tags were awesome. Those singles matches though? Ehhhhhh


bloodsport was the best tho


----------



## Yeah1993

My top 2 anticipated matches this weekend were Riddle v. Ki and WALTER v. Darby Allin. Both were cancelled. I am jinxed and should clearly never look forward to anything again because the wrestling gods will not let me have it. On the flip-side I am super excited for whenever a Marty Scurll v. Chuck Taylor match happens !


----------



## Corey

*Internet Championship #1 Contender's Match - No Rope Breaks:* WALTER vs. David Starr _(Defiant Wrestling Road to No Regrets Part 1)_ ***** (YES!)*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mYJ2_Zo7iiQ

Alright you sons a bitches, here we are again with the best feud in wrestling that no one talks about! Another match, another great one. I provided you with a link to their Fight Club Pro match and no one watched it. Here's another link so someone watch this shit.  These two are awesome together and the rope break rule makes for an interesting dynamic. Better than their other Defiant match from a few weeks back but a notch below the Fight Club one.

-------------------

Won't nominate anything from the first night of Champion Carnival but Suwama/Zeus is close (**** 3/4*). Loved the leg work and it sold pretty well... unlike Miyahara.



BJW said:


> bloodsport was the best tho


That wacky match with Gage did nothing for me. Neither did the Toni match... or the Garrini one. :lol Thatcher isn't my favorite guy tbh. Not that I dislike him but he's not the type of guy that's gonna make me wanna watch a match of his no matter the opponent. Teaming with WALTER is perfect though. (Y)


----------



## TJQ

Hope this Johnny/Ciampa match ends up being good, because yikes, this show has not been so :lol


----------



## TJQ

No But Recommended

North American Title Ladder Match @ NXT Takeover: New Orleans ***3/4
_There's really not much to pick apart here, your pretty standard "crazy" ladder match with a predictable result, but still very much worth watching._


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

MC 16 said:


> OI!! Watch the Champion Carnival. You know, the actual good stuff


I'm saving it as my treat for finishing Evolve 102, Evolve 103, WWN Super Show, Rev Pro and Lucha Underground/IMPACT. Don't even know why I'm watching it as my tolerance for american wrestling is super low these days. Japan has ruined me. save_usSHINGO 

Despite me being a snobby puro fan that has developed a hyper sensitivity to the trashy bullshit of american pro wrestling the shows I've watched so far have some good matches.

Wrestlemania Weekend

Joey Janelas Spring Break
*YES* PCO vs WALTER ****¼

NXT Takeover New Orleans 
*YES* NXT ladder clusterfuck ****

*YES* Alistair Black vs Andrade Cien Almas ****¼

*YES* Thomasso Ciampa vs Johnny Gargano ****¾

ROH Supercard of Honor
*YES* Adam Page vs Kota Ibushi ****

*YES* Marty Scurll vs Dalton Castle ****


----------



## TJQ

No But Recommended
*
Keith Lee (c) vs Darby Allin @ EVOLVE 102 ***3/4*
_Darby Allin continues to have these stand out performances, and each one pushes him higher up my active favorites list, ESPECIALLY in EVOLVE. He's a true underdog in every sense of the word, and this continued narrative of Allin losing but fighting until his body physically won't let him continue is beautiful. They made a point to bring this up fairly frequently on commentary, and in the match itself as Lee screamed "just stay down" a number of times after Darby would kick out of a pin or drag himself up Lee's legs after getting hit with a big move. Clearly this match was structured as a David vs Goliath match given the overwhelming size difference between the two, which allowed for a lot of really neat spots where Lee would throw Allin damn near across the entire ring like a child. But despite the clear size disadvantage and Lee being in control for a great deal of the match, Darby continued to mount comebacks using speed and his wild and innovative offense, which was the only thing that would work. Eventually Lee won, but it certainly wasn't without much resistance. And while there was never too much of an illusion that Darby was going to win this, this continued narrative of Darby's development and resilience is something that I've found really enjoyable and refreshing and I have faith that down the line Darby is going to become a force to be reckoned with inside EVOLVE._

*Ringkampf vs Daisuke Sekimoto & Munenori Sawa @ EVOLVE 102 ***1/2*
_This was some great hard hitting action, very much enjoyed the continued shift in tone between technical wrestling and brutal striking. They established that early in the match starting with Sawa and Thatchman having a bit of a feeling out process, before they tagged out and Sekimoto and WALTER chopped each other for like 3 minutes straight. This is one of those matches that I don't think had a crazy amount of depth so there isn't too much to talk about, but I'll be damned if this wasn't an incredibly fun and easy to watch match. I will say, though, my favorite sequences of the match were between Sawa and the Thatchman. I certainly enjoyed WALTER and Sekimoto chopping the piss out of each other, but these lads slap fights and neat submission trades stole the spotlight for me._

*Zack Sabre Jr (c) vs Matt Riddle @ EVOLVE 102 ***1/2*
_Definitely a good match, but I do think this fell a bit flat. This one saw Zack controlling a majority of the match with continued submissions attacking Riddle's right leg, and at a few points even punishing Riddle for not wearing boots and trying to break his toes. Riddle's comebacks in these weren't really submission oriented, instead of trying to compete with Zack on that front he found himself throwing more strikes and suplexes, but still peppered a few in here and there. I do have to say that I got a tad bit annoyed at Riddle consistently using his injured leg to throw knees and kicks during his flurries of offense and only choosing to acknowledge that it was causing him any trouble when it was actively being worked or in the moments after his flurries. While it never felt like they weren't trying, there was a weird bit of flatness here that felt like they were only giving 70 or 80%, but I'll take it :lol_


----------



## BJW

Corey said:


> *Internet Championship #1 Contender's Match - No Rope Breaks:* WALTER vs. David Starr _(Defiant Wrestling Road to No Regrets Part 1)_ ***** (YES!)*
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mYJ2_Zo7iiQ
> 
> Alright you sons a bitches, here we are again with the best feud in wrestling that no one talks about! Another match, another great one. I provided you with a link to their Fight Club Pro match and no one watched it. Here's another link so someone watch this shit.  These two are awesome together and the rope break rule makes for an interesting dynamic. Better than their other Defiant match from a few weeks back but a notch below the Fight Club one.
> 
> -------------------
> 
> Won't nominate anything from the first night of Champion Carnival but Suwama/Zeus is close (**** 3/4*). Loved the leg work and it sold pretty well... unlike Miyahara.
> 
> 
> That wacky match with Gage did nothing for me. Neither did the Toni match... or the Garrini one. :lol Thatcher isn't my favorite guy tbh. Not that I dislike him but he's not the type of guy that's gonna make me wanna watch a match of his no matter the opponent. Teaming with WALTER is perfect though. (Y)


wow the heresey you're posting here! If you don't give gage 5 stars he's gonna come here and murder us :>

I thought all the Carnival matches were 3.5 stats+. I thought Shingo vs Kento-kun and Shuji vs Yuji were 4 stars themselves.


----------



## geraldinhio

*NXT New Orleans Takeover *

*5 Way Ladder Match* **** 

Exactly everything it should of been. A wild, chaotic and rough around the edges kind of match. I don't mean rough around the edges in a bad way either. It's actually what I've come to expect from NXT gimmick/multi-man matches. 

They really pushed Dain/Sullivan hard, more so the latter. I don't know if it's just me, but Sullivan does nothing for me. Does nothing to separate himself from the generic brutal big man role. Dian is unique on the otherhand. 

Everyone got their s**t in and was a fun, chaotic match. Would of been nice to see a teeny tiny bit more of Dream. Although he was involved in quite a few spots he didn't shine as much as I would of liked.

Cole is the future of chickenshit heel wrestlers. Best facial expressions in wrestling right now. (Also loved the later call back of O'Reilly having to wear both belts to the ring to get over Cole's injury as his ribs were taped up). 

*Black VS ACA *****1/2

Was actually somewhat shocked by the result here. Was expecting ACA to have a lengthy reign, as he's by far and away the best heel NXT has right now. With Cole seeming preoccupied with the North American Belt (And Tag Belts under Free Bird Rules), I don't see who can be a clear heel challenger unless they want to dump Ciampa right in the title mix. Anyway, I was just a bit shocked but this to me was a fantastic match. Wrestled so smooth and at a blistering pace. Lightning quick, some great reversals and both seemed to have great chemistry. Enough has been said about how great Vega is. Loved the creative finish too. 

ACA, if booked right on the main card has great potential. He's just so great in the ring and his affliction Vega is pure gold. 


*Gargano vs Ciampa* ****3/4 

First off Ciampa coming out to no music and nuclear heat was possibly one of the best things from any promotion over Mania weekend. A super nice touch which the rabid fan reaction only helped. 

Great, great match as expected by these two. Some great call backs and story telling, call backs, and spots. How underutilized is the exposed mat, concentrate bump? Popped big for this. Finish was immense, very hard driven storytelling incorporated into my favorite finish of any match in years. An emotional big blow off match that was everything it should of been where they really conveyed the hatred of each other. Felt almost flat at moments and one or two sloppy-ish moves (Reverse hurricanerana in particular) prevent it from getting the ***** from me but one of my favourite matches I've seen in quite some time. Go watch it.....right now. 

Gargano is the best babyface in wrestling not named Daniel Bryan. Sort of worried about Ciampa not staying at his current level fueding with someone not named Johnny Gargano. Personally I think he should take some time off to sell his injuries and blow off match and then return and attack over babyface (Black, Dream or Ricochet etc). 

Speaking of Ricochet, it's my first post on the site in I'm guessing five years. Didn't know I was such a Ricochet mark.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

geraldinhio said:


> *NXT New Orleans Takeover *
> 
> *5 Way Ladder Match* ****
> 
> Exactly everything it should of been. A wild, chaotic and rough around the edges kind of match. I don't mean rough around the edges in a bad way either. It's actually what I've come to expect from NXT gimmick/multi-man matches.
> 
> They really pushed Dain/Sullivan hard, more so the latter. I don't know if it's just me, but Sullivan does nothing for me. Does nothing to separate himself from the generic brutal big man role. Dian is unique on the otherhand.
> 
> Everyone got their s**t in and was a fun, chaotic match. Would of been nice to see a teeny tiny bit more of Dream. Although he was involved in quite a few spots he didn't shine as much as I would of liked.
> 
> *Cole is the future of chickenshit heel wrestlers. Best facial expressions in wrestling right now. (Also loved the later call back of O'Reilly having to wear both belts to the ring to get over Cole's injury as his ribs were taped up).*


:drose:drose:drose


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Kota Ibushi v. Hangman Page, ROH Supercard of Honor - **** 1/4 (YES !!!)*

The match I was personally looking forward to the most on the card and it turned out to be by far the best. This was just absolutely fantastic, both men got to show their skill sets with some high action offense, Hangman was with Ibushi every second of the match and shined really well. The crowd was super hot for this and it made the match even better.


----------



## fabi1982

ok after whatching it for the third time now:

ronda and kurt vs. hhh and steph - **** - just the WM spectactle you want to see at a Wrestlemania. Everyone delivered!!


----------



## fabi1982

I have to second that. What a match!!

****



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> *Kota Ibushi v. Hangman Page, ROH Supercard of Honor - **** 1/4 (YES !!!)*
> 
> The match I was personally looking forward to the most on the card and it turned out to be by far the best. This was just absolutely fantastic, both men got to show their skill sets with some high action offense, Hangman was with Ibushi every second of the match and shined really well. The crowd was super hot for this and it made the match even better.


----------



## ShadowSucks92

ShadowSucks92 said:


> Since Thursday I've watched:
> Matt Riddles Bloodsport
> EVOLVE 102
> EVOLVE 103
> Wrestlecon Supershow
> Tetsujin
> Mercury Rising
> Impact vs Lucha Underground
> ROH Supercard of Honor
> NXT Takeover
> WrestleMania
> 
> And I still have other events to watch. To say I'm burned out is an understatement and I'm not struggling to remember some of the matches I've watched.


Also watched RPW and RAW and I can honestly say, if I see another wrestling match within the next 24 hours I think I'll go crazy


----------



## antoniomare007

MC 16 said:


> *(BJW Ikkitousen 2018 ~ Strong Climb - Day 5 01/04*
> 
> *
> No But recommend: Takuya Nomura vs. Yasufumi Nakanoue ***½ *


I'll co-sign this. 

What a fucking tourney for Nomura, and what a start of the year for the young gun. Another very good match, it goes 12 minutes but they pretty much make you feel they did were battling for 20. The only thing that keeps this from being a MOTYC for me is that the selling of body parts - that were worked pretty well and at some point looked that were going to be a part of the story - was non existent. But given that the match is short, it didn't bother me that much. If Naoya Nomura has a CC that's as good as Takuya's Strong Climb's...


----------



## antoniomare007

*YES* to *Keith Lee vs Daisuke Sekimoto - WWN Mercury Rising 2018
*

Not a lot more to it than two big dudes doing big dudes things. But I'm a sucker for those when done right and this was done right.


----------



## geraldinhio

Slowly working my way through some stuff from Mania Weekend. 

*Kota Ibushi vs Adam Page, ROH Supercard Of Honor XII*

I've watched Ibushi wrestle so many times over the years but he's one of the wrestlers that still blows my mind to watch each and every time. So strong, crisp, athletic, smooth and rarely botches. He's really developed into a world beater and doesn't have to use his insane high flying moves to have a great match and really picks his spots when he does. Page is having a great year and really showing his worth. Would this be his best singles match to date? Best I've seen so correct me if I'm wrong. 

Hot crowd, some slick transitions, and counters and a crazy German suplex from the guardrail. Fun match all round with Page looking good despite the loss. 

******

Watch Mania but nothing to me was over the **** 1/4 star mark except Asuka/Charlotte which was around the **** pending a rewatch. Trips/Steph vs Rousey/ Angle was pure entertainment gold. Far exceeded my expectations. Most fun I've had watching a match in forever. Probably around the 4 star mark but 6 stars in terms of entertainment. 

Just imagine how different everyone's review of this match would have been if Trip's actually hit the pedigree on Rhonda and got the 1-2-3. :hmmm


----------



## Concrete

Pains me that I won't be writing full reviews here and forcing you to read my blog to actually see my thoughts wanted to throw out some matches.

*Jeff Cobb & Matthew Riddle vs. Timothy Thatcher & WALTER (PWG 1/12/18): ****
Naoya Nomura vs. Ryouji Sai (AJPW 1/3/18): ****
Tom Lawlor vs. WALTER (GCW 4/5/18): ***3/4
Eddie Kingston vs. Tracy Williams (GCW 4/5/18):***3/4*

You can find reviews on my blog where I'll be keeping links for all my reviews. https://spandexarestillcool.wordpress.com/2018-motyc-radar-list/


----------



## TJQ

Concrete said:


> Pains me that I won't be writing full reviews here and forcing you to read my blog to actually see my thoughts wanted to throw out some matches.
> 
> *Jeff Cobb & Matthew Riddle vs. Timothy Thatcher & WALTER (PWG 1/12/18): ****
> Naoya Nomura vs. Ryouji Sai (AJPW 1/3/18): ****
> Tom Lawlor vs. WALTER (GCW 4/5/18): ***3/4
> Eddie Kingston vs. Tracy Williams (GCW 4/5/18):***3/4*
> 
> You can find reviews on my blog where I'll be keeping links for all my reviews. https://spandexarestillcool.wordpress.com/2018-motyc-radar-list/


Don't worry, I've been reading them as you tweet  Very much enjoy the longer form reviews.


----------



## hgr423

Did AJ and Nak save their big singles match for Backlash and give a flat performance at WM on purpose?


----------



## dele

I haven't watched WWE since 2011. Strike that, I watched Summerslam 2016 with my cousins while my wife and I were on vacation. Other than that, I've been wrestling-free for some time. I heard all of the buzz about WM 34 and how it was a stacked card. I utilized nefarious means to download WM 34 and enjoy it.

Being 32, it's interesting looking back 10 and 20 years at what the WWE product has become. 20 years ago, WWE ran its hottest angle ever with Austin vs HBK with Mike Tyson as special enforcer. 10 years ago WWE was in full damage control mode after Krispin Wah went crazy; WWE was forced to drastically tone down its product and in the process alienated a lot of its fans. Having not watched WWE since 2011, it was interesting to see how the product has evolved, but also how the WWE stubbornly refuses to change at the main event level (more on that later). Anyways, on with the review!

SPOILER ALERT

- Seth Rollins vs The Miz vs Finn Balor - **** 1/2
Great opener to an ultra hot crowd. The Miz has really worked hard and improved on his craft. Seth Rollins is the next big thing and hopefully earned big time booking this year. Everything I saw of him in doing "research" for WM was great and this was no exception. Balor works hard and is really good, but does anyone honestly believe a guy his size is going to advance past the IC title? Maybe. Hopefully. I don't see it. Didn't make this match any less enjoyable

- Charlotte Flair vs Asuka - *** 3/4
Insane to think 10 years ago, women's wrestling was given lip service and 20 years ago women were TNA, literally. These two work really hard and put on a good match. Odd way to end a 3 year winning streak (spoiler alert), but still a very good match.

Jinder Mahal vs Randy Orton vs Bobby Roode vs Rusev - ** 1/2
Meh. Then again, the people in the Superdome needed a break to go to the bathroom and buy beer. This provided the people a chance to do so.

Kurt Angle and Ronda Rousey vs HHH and Stephanie McMahon-Helmsley - ****
I really enjoyed this match. From Kurt Angle returning to the ring when he has no business doing so to HHH actually fucking putting someone over to Rousey looking just fine (phrasing) in her debut. Ronda clearly was in her element and there's a moment at the end of the match where she is performing offense on HHH and you can see Kurt's face and it says "yeah, she belongs" all over it. A lot of fun and the crowd ate it up.

The New Day vs The bludgeon bros vs the Usos - Skipped
Honestly I saw the New Day come out, play the green ranger theme on the trombone, and a bunch of LPs come out dressed as pancakes. I figured this match wasn't for me. It was short though, so there's that.

The Undertaker vs John Cena - Segment = **** 1/2. Match ** 3/4.
Remember how I said WWE is stubborn? Here's one example: Cena's music hits, people begin singing "John Cena Sucks" along with the beat, and the sound guy quickly mixes *the entire crowd out of the presentation.* Oh well. Some jobber comes out with a guitar as a tease and pisses the crowd off. Cena responds with the 5 moves of doom on said jobber. Suddenly Taker makes an appearance and all the feels hit. Taker hits all of his signature moves and pins Cena in a stunning squash match. This match was about 10 years too late; then again, I don't think WWE in 2008 could have booked its way out of a wet paper bag given the circumstances.

Daniel Bryan and Shane McMahon vs Kevin Owens and Sami Zayn - ****
Wow. Who would've thunk that a little ROH guy would still be the hottest guy in wrestling? So hot that the son of the boss is willing to put him over? As much as Jim Cornette got heat for saying that Owens would be in a better spot if he lost some weight, Jim is 100% right. Zayn bumps like a champ, but everyone and their brother wanted to see Bryan go over here. The parallels between a guy who uses the crossface as a finisher and was held out of wrestling for 2+ years because of concussion problems vs 10 years ago where a guy who used the crossface as a finisher was pushed to a literal breaking point (for him and WWE) were a bit creepy. Luckily for WWE, most of the kids/high schoolers/college students who watch the product now don't even know who Krispin Wah is, but I digress. What a fun match.

Nia Jax vs Alexa Bliss - *** 1/2
Kind of crazy that the 2 women's matches were both very good matches. Alexa is an absolute babe that can work while Nia Jax is a welcome breath of fresh air. My thoughts about Nia mirror those of Kevin Owens: lose 20 lbs and you will be much more valuable than you are now.

AJ Styles vs Shinsuke Nakamura - ****
*Funny how when you promote your wrestling show by having the two best wrestlers in your company in the semi main event, you do good business.* Again, looking back 10 years where these two guys were the hottest things in TNA/NJPW respectively, one thought there was no way that either would be working a world championship match at Mania. I wish they would've had more time to work. I also wish that they wouldn't have worked a King's Road style match in WWE. That didn't take away from the fun that this match was. Nakamura turns heel at the end of the match (spoiler alert) and then says (in Japanese) to AJ as he's kicking him "let's do it (the heel turn presumably) today, huh?" and other random gibberish. I've been speaking Japanese since 2000, don't @ me.

Braun Stroman and some kid in the crowd vs Cesaro and Sheamus - Skipped
Gotta give the live audience a chance to go to the bathroom/buy beer again. Especially before the main event.

Brock Lesnar vs Roman Reigns - ***
The live crowd shit all over Roman and all over this match. Which made the sound guys dubbing over all of it even more awkward. If it weren't for bad heat, this match would have no heat at all. A small "CM Punk" chant broke out before being quickly dubbed over (again, imagine if they booked Punk like a champion 10 years ago). Lesnar did his usual spamming of the german, the belly-to-belly overhead, and the F5. Roman did his usual spamming of the superman punch and the spear. The fans want no part of Roman, but (again, see the WWE is stubborn) WWE seems to insist that he's a main event talent. Maybe as a heel, definitely not as a face. Lesnar busts open Roman with an elbow and forces the ringside staff to sit on the side in order to not interfere with the go home spot. The crowd seemed relieved to not have to see Roman get put over by Brock. Who will take the title off of Brock? No one at this point because Brock is one of the few legitimate draws that WWE has right now.

Overall Positives of this event:
- Crowd was hot for most of the event
- Very good in ring action for the most part
- WWE has begun using many different camera angles to make the event feel more like a shoot fight

Overall Negatives:
- No gimmick matches. Why not throw a street fight in the middle/before the main events to stoke the coals? Oh, is it because WWE can't book a gimmick match that isn't chair shots to the head and blading dele? Yes, other dele, that's the reason.
- Why does WWE insist on pushing Cena and especially Reigns as faces when the fans, for the most part, want nothing to do with them? As CM Punk once said before I stopped watching: "I'd like to think this company will be better once Vince McMahon is dead, but it will be taken over by his doofus son-in-law and equally idiotic daughter."


Overall, a very good show. Not enough to make me watch Raw/SD/every PPV religiously; but if I see a good card, I'll definitely give WWE a watch.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Caught a few more shows by the end of the week, even watching some Takeover!

YES! to the following:

Shingo Takagi vs. Kento Miyahara (AJPW 2018 Champions Carnival 2018 Day 1) ****
Yuji Hino vs. Shuji Ishikawa (AJPW 2018 Champions Carnival 2018 Day 1) **** 1/4
Ricochet vs. EC3 vs. Adam Cole vs. Velveteen Dream vs. Lars Sullivan vs. Killain Dain (NXT Takeover: New Orleans) **** 3/4
Andrade Cien Almas vs. Aleister Black (NXT Takeover: New Orleans) **** 1/2
Johnny Gargano vs. Tommaso Ciampa (NXT Takeover: New Orleans) *****
Kota Ibushi vs. Hangman Page (ROH Supercard of Honor XII) **** 1/4

No! but would still recommend:

Cody vs. Kenny Omega (ROH Supercard of Honor XII) *** 1/2
Marty Scrull vs. Dalton Castle (ROH Supercard of Honor XII) *** 3/4

Between ROH, Dragon Gate, AJPW, IMPACT & LU, Spring Break II, Bloodsport, NXT & so many other promotions, I think it's safe to say that last week had a lot of good wrestling. :lol*


----------



## SHIRLEY

dele said:


> I've been wrestling-free for some time.


Welcome back


----------



## Corey

*Champion Carnival Block A:* Kento Miyahara vs. Naoya Nomura _(AJPW 4/8)_ ***** (YES!)*

Well this was a fucking awesome surprise. It's a total house show setting but far from a house show effort. Nomura shows great fire and Kento brings his champion ACE swagger. Hard hitting match with some super close nearfalls down the stretch. First certified BANGER from the Champ Carnival imo. 

*British Heavyweight Championship:* Zack Sabre Jr. (c) vs. Tomohiro Ishii _(RPW at Wrestlecon)_ ***** (YES!)*
https://www.bilibili.com/video/av21861387/

I don't know how many times I can say this without sounding like a broken record, but man Sabre is just on another level from anyone else in wrestling right now. This has to be one of the more underrated and/or forgotten matches of Mania weekend I guess because it wasn't streamed or didn't have a ton of hype, but damn did it DELIVER. It's Sabre doing his usual Sabre stuff but he's an even better character than normal, trying to act like a bully and slap Ishii around. Obviously that doesn't work too well in his favor and when he gets knocked with a forearm or clothesline he sells it like he's being hit by a truck. Some tremendous submission sequences here too. He'd have Ishii in an octopus hold, Ishii would roll through, and then Sabre would immediately be in position for an armbar or triangle. Just beautiful stuff and Ishii's selling was op notch per usual (even after the bell). The finish looks great and the crowd pops HUGE for it. More people need to be watching and talking about this. Where's all those Ishii fans that got upset when he lost to Elgin in the first round of the NJC??? The stone pitbull is now a champion!!! :woo

CHAOS (Chuckie T, Rocky Romero, & Will Ospreay) vs. Kota Ibushi, Flip Gordon, & Shane Strickland - **** 3/4*


----------



## Saintpat

Corey said:


> *Champion Carnival Block A:* Kento Miyahara vs. Naoya Nomura _(AJPW 4/8)_ ***** (YES!)*
> 
> Well this was a fucking awesome surprise. It's a total house show setting but far from a house show effort. Nomura shows great fire and Kento brings his champion ACE swagger. Hard hitting match with some super close nearfalls down the stretch. First certified BANGER from the Champ Carnival imo.
> 
> *British Heavyweight Championship:* Zack Sabre Jr. (c) vs. Tomohiro Ishii _(RPW at Wrestlecon)_ ***** (YES!)*
> https://www.bilibili.com/video/av21861387/
> 
> I don't know how many times I can say this without sounding like a broken record, but man Sabre is just on another level from anyone else in wrestling right now. This has to be one of the more underrated and/or forgotten matches of Mania weekend I guess because it wasn't streamed or didn't have a ton of hype, but damn did it DELIVER. It's Sabre doing his usual Sabre stuff but he's an even better character than normal, trying to act like a bully and slap Ishii around. Obviously that doesn't work too well in his favor and when he gets knocked with a forearm or clothesline he sells it like he's being hit by a truck. Some tremendous submission sequences here too. He'd have Ishii in an octopus hold, Ishii would roll through, and then Sabre would immediately be in position for an armbar or triangle. Just beautiful stuff and Ishii's selling was op notch per usual (even after the bell). The finish looks great and the crowd pops HUGE for it. More people need to be watching and talking about this. Where's all those Ishii fans that got upset when he lost to Elgin in the first round of the NJC??? The stone pitbull is now a champion!!! :woo
> 
> CHAOS (Chuckie T, Rocky Romero, & Will Ospreay) vs. Kota Ibushi, Flip Gordon, & Shane Strickland - **** 3/4*


For me, ZSJr has been an acquired taste. Saw him live for the first time on a show during WM33 weekend and didn’t really like or hate him. Of course saw him in the cruiser tournament and while I had some appreciation he didn’t click with me there.

But I saw him twice this weekend at Evolve shows (may have helped that I was first and second row) and he won me over. Don’t think there’s really anyone quite like him out there. I’d pay to see him anytime now.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*AJ Styles vs. Daniel Bryan - SmackDown 04/10 - **** - YES!*

A thing of beauty. Just a fantastic back & forth contest w/ a real feel of struggle & urgency to it. Bryan's arm targeting was an absolute joy to watch - as was AJ's leg targeting. And the best thing about this match is that it's just a little preview of what these 2, the best in the goddamn world, are capable of together.


----------



## Donnie

AJ vs Bryan ***

It was so great to see them go at it again, been a LOOOOOOOONG 12 years. Bryan's arm work was wonderful, and AJ was brutal as hell.

A future match on PPV has all the potential to be a GOAT contender.


----------



## Taroostyles

I loved the potential that Bryan/AJ showed us but definitely not a MOTYC.

Probably like **3/4 maybe ***


----------



## antoniomare007

*YES to AJ Styles vs Daniel Bryan - Smackdown 4/10/18*

A 12 minute match were everything had a purpose and there was a real sense of struggle. That's all I need in my wrestling, the fact that it was between the two best wrestlers in the world was an added bonus.


----------



## ShadowSucks92

I wil give a yes to AJ vs Bryan but only as a TV MOTYC ***1/4. This was a great little TV match and it really showed the chemistry they have with each other and I can't wait to see them have a longer match on a bigger stage. (I found this match to be better than AJ vs Nakamura BTW)


----------



## MC

I give it a ***1/2. Really good match.


----------



## Corey

Usos/New Day, Bryan/AJ, and Tozawa/Kalisto from 205 were all very good matches last night. None are MOTYCs for me but a quality night of wrestling. Mephisto & Dragon Lee even had a good match worth watching in CMLL.


----------



## TD Stinger

AJ vs. Bryan was a great little sample of what they could do together. Everything they did made sense. Bryan went after the arm to set up the Yes Lock. Styles went after the leg to set up the Calf Crusher. And that all lead into other moves and sequences.

Again, just a small sample of what they could do hopefully down the road.


----------



## TJQ

No But Recommended

*AJ Styles vs Daniel Bryan @ Smackdown 4/10 ***1/2*
_I wasn't a fan of his WM return match, but holy hell this really got me feeling the hype. I'm through the roof with Bryan's stylistic return to form to a truly submission based offense now that he isn't in his supreme underdog role, because as @NastyYaffa said, "When he became the ultimate babyface underdog he kinda couldn’t be just stretching the shit outta Orton & stuff for majority of the matches LOL". Really hoping he keeps this up going forward so we have a legitimate submission machine in the main event scene to contrast everybody else. Unfortunately it had to end in a DQ for the sake of the narrative and for the sake of keeping both from losing, but hopefully the rematch will be able to recapture this same feeling for me. Either way, I came out of this really happy. _


----------



## Zatiel

My boy Daniel Bryan is gone from wrestling for two years, is back three days and takes over this thread.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Matt Riddle © v. Will Ospreay, Mercury Rising - **** ½ (YES !)*

I thought Riddle was absolutely fantastic here and gave undoubtedly one of the best performances of his career. He beat the absolute sh*t out of Ospreay and showed a vindictive side that you don't often see. Seemed almost like he wanted to legit end Will's career and it made for a great contest. Only true knock I'd have on the match is that I don't think Will should've got some of the offense he executed in after Riddle was killing him.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*AJ/Bryan* got even better on a re-watch.

Right from the get go as they lock up, this becomes something special. Their lock up has a real intensity to it that I haven't seen in the WWE in AGES. Real fantastic back & forth after that - after a bit of that, Bryan gets the control by starting to target AJ's arm. His work over the arm of AJ is brutal; now I am a someone who loves ZSJ - I think he's the most consistent wrestler in the world when it comes to putting on ***1/2+ matches, BUT comparing his usual arm work to that of Bryan's here? The difference in brutality is huge. Just something that came to my mind while watching this - the focus & the brutality of Bryan's attack towards the arm is amazing. AJ of course sells it like the champ that he is. A couple of great momentum swifts when AJ gets his brief, but big, comeback in w/ that beautiful, also violent Dropkick, followed by another beautiful & also violent Springboard attack to the outside. Back in the ring Bryan gets the control back to his hands, though. Bryan is now fired up after AJ got to unleash some offense on him - he runs wild on him for a while, but AJ gets that amazing Dragon Screw counter to the YES Kick sequence. After that, Bryan's leg becomes the main target of AJ's attack; it's Bryan softening his arm for the YES Lock & AJ softening his leg for the Calf Killer. Bryan's selling is fantastic. That AJ striking combination rush countered into the Danielson Special = beautiful stuff. Loved Bryan's escape counter to the Calf Killer too, and goddamn it was great seeing him do that classic sell of his, of the Lariat once again. Another great sequence in the finishing stretch w/ the Busaiku Knee attempt -> Styles Clash attempt -> YES Lock. The counters in that sequence weren't "beautiful", but they were goddamn gritty. Just as they should be. Real struggle in a pro wrestling ring, in display there.

Such a great, great match. Exactly how I like my rasslin; full of physicality, urgency & struggle. It's amazing how big of a difference there is between AJ Styles, Daniel Bryan & the rest of the wrestlers in the world, basically. There's lots of wrestlers that I love like Matt Riddle, Trevor Lee, Zack Sabre Jr, WALTER, Sami Zayn, Roman Reigns etc, but honestly they just aren't on the same league as these 2. Two of the best ever. *****1/2+*


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

Still slogging my way through mania weekend shows. It's not like theres an important tournament going on or 37 Dontaku shows coming up or anything

Evolve 102
*YES* Will Ospreay vs AR Fox ****¼

Rev Pro
*YES* Tomohiro Ishii vs Zack Sabre Jr **** ¼ 
Obviously any recommendation of a Rev Pro match comes with a warning that you should play some loud music at the same time. I swear the commentary is exactly as bad as the shows are good.


----------



## Zatiel

YES to Ishii Vs Sabre Jr. from Rev Pro at Wrestlecon. These two shouldn't be such great opponents for each other, given Sabre is all about making you bend and Ishii literally can't bend. Ishii's selling was great as always, and fed well into how he fired up, like Lariating away Sabre's kicks. Real shocker of a finish that worked great.

YES to Almas Vs. Black from NXT. That's probably my Match of the Weekend. Black wrestled so against his type, especially when he opened the match with crazy flying moves. I've gotten sick of Almas's manager interfering constantly but not getting smacked down because man-on-woman violence is banned, and they did a good job of working around that with the finish. Almas had even more presence here than he did against Gargano, like a fully competent and confident champion. Just loved it.

NO but RECOMMENDED to Gargano Vs. Ciampa from NXT. Ciampa was awesome in this match, both intense and disgusting. Whereas Gargano spent so much of it staring off into space like this was any other match, and he kept sucking me out of it. And for all the great and sickening spots they hit, it became too back-and-forth, like they were taking turns in what should've been a grueling war. As it was, ten minutes after Ciampa could've died on concrete, he was up and going through the motions of cool wrestling. It didn't click for me until Ciampa took his knee brace off, and everything after that point was absolutely magical. I'm not saying the match doesn't have great parts, but too much of it meandered for me.


----------



## antoniomare007

Finally starting to catch up with the Champions Carnival.
*
YES *to 

*Kento Miyahara vs Shingo - All Japan 4/7/18*

This was really good. Miyahara's flash offense doesn't bode well with leg selling but he did better than most in that regard all things considered - you could argue he should change his formula when the story of the match is his leg getting worked on, but made the effort to sell as much as possible - and Shingo was awesome working on top. The Wada fuckery at the beginning made this fun from the get go too. Strong main event for Day 1.

*Kento Miyahara vs Naoya Nomura - All Japan 4/8/18*

I love both of these guys and this delivered almost everything I wanted. From the get go Kento is annoyed by the young kid that the crowd has really grown into in the last year, at first he tries to establish his dominance and act cocky, more corncerned about Wada not letting him do what he wants that really treating Nomura as a threat. But Naoya is no slouch and he's in it for a fight, he MAKES Miyahara give a damn by hitting him with elbows and getting up every single time Kento hit him hard. Loved the countout tease and Nomura's comeback afterwards, that spear to roll up pin combination was dope as fuck and had me fooled. Same with Naoya fighting with everything he got so Kento wouldn't hit the straight jacket German because he knew that was death for him. This had some down times but I was compelled throughout by Miyahara's antics, Wada being Wada and Nomura's resilience. The final 5 minutes were great, whole match was awesome.





*Recommended:*

-Shuji Ishikawa vs Yuji Hino - All Japan 4/7/18
Give me this Shuji this whole tournament please. I love dude but it seems every match of his these days ends up with a bunch of excess that's not needed, in this match he never went full retard which I really appreciated. His early work on Yuji's mid section was pretty good too. Haven't seen Hino in like 3 or 4 years and he's pretty much wrestling the same as always, which works in this match and will work throughout this tourney. Fun match, worth a watch.

-Shuji Ishikawa vs Joe Doering - All Japan 4/8/18
This was shaping up to be fucking great but it kinda fell apart during Ishikawa's comeback. First 10 minutes is Joe demolishing Shuji - can't even remember a match were he was manhandled like this - and then they kinda just rushed it to the finish. It's still good but could've been so much better, these two have great chemistry though, they can have dope sprints and this kind of more methodical match.


----------



## antoniomare007

*NOMINATING*

*Daichi Hashimoto vs. Yasufumi Nakanoue - Big Japan 4/5/18*

I'll be damned. I thought their February match was OK but it was highly elevated by that Korakuen MAGIC. This one is even better imo, Korakuen is not nuclear like their title match but they are very much into everything they do and they continue to be fully behind Nakanoue. Daichi does a much better job working on top than in their previous encounter and Nakanoue doesn't have to rely on selling his arm like last time so his comeback has less issues. Final couple of minutes are fucking FIRE my brehs. I mean, the only thing this match has going against it is that it's clearly edited in two or three sequences, but even though the cuts are very noticeable they don't take away anything from how good this match was. The Strong Climb tournament has been fucking awesome, can't stress this enough, a bunch of very fun matches that are very short and easy to get into - a Strong BJ staple tbh - and a couple of REALLY fucking good encounters like this one.


----------



## TJQ

YES

*Zack Sabre Jr (c) vs Tomohiro Ishii @ RevPro WrestleCon 2018 *****
_I felt the tone set early with Zack feeling like he didn't have to give Ishii the time of day because of their past matches, shooing him away after the initial ground exchange and then charging him with his signature chest shove. Then in the next exchange during the rope break he pie faced Ishii a few times and gave him a gentle pat on the head, thinking that no matter how much he tested the pitbull it wasn't going to bite. Each time he took control in the match he continued to show disrespect in between his submissions, which really paved the way for Ishii's comebacks. Admittedly I wish there was some more fire from Ishii given the story of the match with Zack disrespecting him, would have loved to see some of the fury that he brought with the Shibata matches. Regardless, this was another great installment in the wonderful series of matches these two have had together, and I pray we're lucky enough for many more through the next couple of years._

Next up is the WWN supershow.


----------



## komatsu_na

Why do your reviews lack star ratings?


----------



## antoniomare007

sengen777 said:


> Why do your reviews lack star ratings?


I honestly don't care about star ratings.


----------



## MC

*Stardom Dream Slam In Nagoya 01/04/2018*


*No But HIGHLY recommend: Jungle Kyona vs Viper ***¾ *

- Really, really good match from two very underrated wrestlers. It was really fascinating to see a "powerhouse" like Kyona, play the underdog babyface role in the match. Viper did a senton on Kyona, injuring her chest which she sold really well for the majority of the match. This was very stiff with them laying into each other with nice looking forearms. Highly recommended.


----------



## TJQ

No But Recommended

*Zack Sabre Jr vs Munenori Sawa @ WWN SuperShow - Mercury Rising 2018 ***1/2*
_While I don't think this reached anywhere near the potential heights that it had, this still turned out to be a fun time. I'll just start by pointing out that I really wish these guys would have done some more high intensity technical exchanges as opposed to the kind of sluggish technical portion at the end that the match built up to. This match seemed structured as something of an aggressively friendly duel, because during certain stretches they almost came to agreements that they were done with whatever they were trying to prove at the time before moving on, which was evident in them having like a 3 minute slap fight before looking at each other and casually agreeing to get back in the ring. I thought the first half of this match showed a lot of personality, and did a good job at building up to the more technical second half, unfortunately I just don't think it delivered as well as it could have._

*Daisuke Sekimoto vs Keith Lee @ WWN SuperShow - Mercury Rising 2018 ***1/2*
_A clash of the titans, two big lads doing big lad things. You know what you're getting._

Bill "can you tell I wrestled Shibata once" Ospreay is so frustrating to watch sometimes. His match with Riddle was the kind of match that you know you would love watching it live, but it really didn't go beyond *** for me. Despite my continued optimism, that's become his shtick as of late.

*Timothy Thatcher vs Dominic Garrini @ EVOLVE 103 ***1/2*
_This match was only 5:26 long, but still managed to tell a pretty fun and engaging story. Since the Thatchman left Big Stoke to fully invest in Ringkampf's presence in EVOLVE, Stokely has been obsessed with him. And I've felt that Garrini is Stokely's attempt to replace Thatcher with somebody of a similar style to try and replicate their success. What I found really interesting about this was that Garrini was very much in control during most of this match and was showing a lot of superiority on the mat, and Thatcher's victory came as a result of his striking ability. They even said on commentary after one of Thatchers brutal strike exchanges "well, if you can't outwrestle him on the mat, beat him up instead". By doing this they could still go the route that Garrini is the better wrestler and potentially extend this feud into something bigger, potentially leading to something like a submission match because Stokely thinks that'll tip the scales in their favor. Don't know if other people will appreciate this as much as I did, but I quite enjoyed myself. 
_


----------



## Corey

TJQ said:


> Bill "can you tell I wrestled Shibata once" Ospreay is so frustrating to watch sometimes. His match with Riddle was the kind of match that you know you would love watching it live, but it really didn't go beyond *** for me. Despite my continued optimism, that's become his shtick as of late.


Couldn't agree with this any more. Matches that may start strong just end up falling apart by the end or there's a few sequences that just totally turn me off during the bouts. His matches with Takahashi, Scurll, and Riddle are all at the *** mark for me. I did however really enjoy his match with AR Fox which... shocked me to say the least. 

Luckily Liger got the best out of him without having to overboard. (Y) I hope the same happens with KUSHIDA.


----------



## TJQ

Just let me say, Matt Riddle's Bloodsport was an absolutely fucking wonderful show and anybody that hasn't watched it should put your life on hold in order to do so. Pro wrestling is not difficult, and this show is another example on a long list. Something as simple as removing the ropes and presenting it in a much more legitimate manor can go a great way to making a show feel fresh in a time where wrestling can feel really over saturated. Not to mention that in 2018, the year of our lord, we got to see Eddie Kingston throw a roundhouse kick and a spinning backhand to win a match, what more can you really ask for?

No But Recommended 

*WALTER vs Tom Lawler @ Matt Riddle's Bloodsport ***1/2*
_This was a great showing for both guys. Commentary was hyping up that Tom Lawler would have had an easy time winning this if it wasn't for his injured arm, which Walter was viciously attacking. Walter spent a large majority of this match picking apart the arm, even going as far as ripping off some of the protection he had on it for easier access. Lawler managed to get some brief comebacks in, but in the end Walter was too much with his arm work and those brutal fucking chops. Absolute highlight of the match was when Tom failed to knock Walter out with a superman punch, and going for the follow up Walter fucking chopped him out of the air. Beautiful stuff._

*Nick Gage vs Timothy Thatcher @ Matt Riddle's Bloodsport ***3/4*
_This is one of those matches that I genuinely had no idea how it would turn out in the slightest just looking at it on paper, because these two aren't even from different worlds, but from different universes. This match was a beautiful clash of styles, the opening stretch saw the Thatchman very methodically and intelligently keeping Gage on the ground, until Gage started fucking biting his calf to break the hold letting him go for a brutal ground and pound and an attempt to suplex Thatcher out of the ring, unfortunately that was unsuccessful. There was a long stretch where Thatcher got baited into playing Gage's game by going for big moves outside the ring and getting into strike fights instead of keeping things on the ground which proved to be the key to victory for Gage. This was one of those matches that was so stylistically outrageous that it was amazing_ :lol

YES

*Minoru Suzuki vs Matt Riddle @ Matt Riddle's Bloodsport *****
_I'm glad that Low Ki decided to be a weenie and back out of this, because I can't imagine him doing a better job at topping off this show than MiSu did. Throughout the night we saw a lot of clashing of styles between pro wrestlers and guys with MMA history or at least shoot fight training. But the aura surrounding the main event was a lot different than the rest, as we got to see two guys that are viewed as absolute killers square off in a format we don't get to see often. We got trash talk, we got stiff strikes, and we definitely got some amazing ground work in what to me came across as a small scale spectacle. This is what I'm here for, 8 minutes of greatness with not even a shred of bullshit to be seen (which is almost amusing given how much I complain about the overwhelming amount of bullshit surrounding most of MiSu's matches in NJPW :lol). _



Corey said:


> *Couldn't agree with this any more. Matches that may start strong just end up falling apart by the end or there's a few sequences that just totally turn me off during the bouts.* His matches with Takahashi, Scurll, and Riddle are all at the *** mark for me. I did however really enjoy his match with AR Fox which... shocked me to say the least.
> 
> Luckily Liger got the best out of him without having to overboard. (Y) I hope the same happens with KUSHIDA.


That's because he got hired by NJPW, then works his matches like a NJPW tribute act :lol "I WORK FOR NEW JAPAN, WATCH MY AUTHENTIC™ PUROWRESU™ STRONG STYLE™ SEQUENCES" The less offense Billiam has, the better his matches are.


----------



## WOKELAND2

I do not see anything wrong with it ... What is the problem supposed to be?


----------



## MC

TJQ said:


> Just let me say, Matt Riddle's Bloodsport was an absolutely fucking wonderful show and anybody that hasn't watched it should put your life on hold in order to do so. Pro wrestling is not difficult, and this show is another example on a long list. Something as simple as removing the ropes and presenting it in a much more legitimate manor can go a great way to making a show feel fresh in a time where wrestling can feel really over saturated. Not to mention that in 2018, the year of our lord, we got to see Eddie Kingston throw a roundhouse kick and a spinning backhand to win a match, what more can you really ask for?
> 
> No But Recommended
> 
> *WALTER vs Tom Lawler @ Matt Riddle's Bloodsport ***1/2*
> _This was a great showing for both guys. Commentary was hyping up that Tom Lawler would have had an easy time winning this if it wasn't for his injured arm, which Walter was viciously attacking. Walter spent a large majority of this match picking apart the arm, even going as far as ripping off some of the protection he had on it for easier access. Lawler managed to get some brief comebacks in, but in the end Walter was too much with his arm work and those brutal fucking chops. Absolute highlight of the match was when Tom failed to knock Walter out with a superman punch, and going for the follow up Walter fucking chopped him out of the air. Beautiful stuff._
> 
> *Nick Gage vs Timothy Thatcher @ Matt Riddle's Bloodsport ***3/4*
> _This is one of those matches that I genuinely had no idea how it would turn out in the slightest just looking at it on paper, because these two aren't even from different worlds, but from different universes. This match was a beautiful clash of styles, the opening stretch saw the Thatchman very methodically and intelligently keeping Gage on the ground, until Gage started fucking biting his calf to break the hold letting him go for a brutal ground and pound and an attempt to suplex Thatcher out of the ring, unfortunately that was unsuccessful. There was a long stretch where Thatcher got baited into playing Gage's game by going for big moves outside the ring and getting into strike fights instead of keeping things on the ground which proved to be the key to victory for Gage. This was one of those matches that was so stylistically outrageous that it was amazing_ :lol
> 
> YES
> 
> *Minoru Suzuki vs Matt Riddle @ Matt Riddle's Bloodsport *****
> _I'm glad that Low Ki decided to be a weenie and back out of this, because I can't imagine him doing a better job at topping off this show than MiSu did. Throughout the night we saw a lot of clashing of styles between pro wrestlers and guys with MMA history or at least shoot fight training. But the aura surrounding the main event was a lot different than the rest, as we got to see two guys that are viewed as absolute killers square off in a format we don't get to see often. We got trash talk, we got stiff strikes, and we definitely got some amazing ground work in what to me came across as a small scale spectacle. This is what I'm here for, 8 minutes of greatness with not even a shred of bullshit to be seen (which is almost amusing given how much I complain about the overwhelming amount of bullshit surrounding most of MiSu's matches in NJPW :lol). _
> 
> 
> 
> That's because he got hired by NJPW, then works his matches like a NJPW tribute act :lol "I WORK FOR NEW JAPAN, WATCH MY AUTHENTIC™ PUROWRESU™ STRONG STYLE™ SEQUENCES" The less offense Billiam has, the better his matches are.


Someone should tell him that landing on your neck was a trope of Kings Road, not Strong Style :lol



--------- 


*CMLL Super Viernes (13.04.2018)*

*No but recommend: El Soberano Jr. vs. ***** Casas ***1/2 *

- Never really know what to say when it comes to Lucha Libre but this was a fun ten minutes.


----------



## WOKELAND2

NO but Fun: ***** Casas Vs Soberano Jr ***1/2

Really good. I love that you work in the field of ***** Casas making Soberano not fly too much and demonstrate his technical skills and the exchange of blows.


Top Matchs in March:

1-Golden Lovers Vs Young Bucks *****

2-Trevor Lee Vs Roy Wilkins ****3/4

3-Zack Sabre Jr Vs Hiroshi Tanahashi ****1/2+

4-WALER Vs Bad Bones Vs Ilja Dragunov ****1/2+

5-Zack Sabre Jr Vs Kota Ibushi ****1/2

6-Zack Sabre Jr Vs SANADA ****1/4+

7-Jay Lethal Vs Dalton Castle ****1/4

8-Kota Ibushi Vs YOSHI-HASHI ****1/4

9-Absolute Andy Vs David Starr ****1/4

10-Elgin Vs Ishii ****1/4


----------



## Dr. Middy

*NO to Adam Brooks vs Brian Cage - Revolution Pro at Wrestlecon 2018*

Good match. Brooks plays the cocky, cheeky dick heel well that cheats throughout the match, and he and Cage did well with one another. Loved Cage tossing him around like a toy too. 
*
***1/2*

*NO but Recommended - Jeff Cobb vs Minoru Suzuki - Revolution Pro at Wrestlecon 2018*

Really good match here, with Suzuki for the most part owning Cobb with the work on his leg. Cobb sold well, and made somewhat of a comeback, but it was no match for the sleeper. Both guys were great here, and this was fun.

****3/4*

*YES to Tomohiro Ishii vs Zack Sabre Jr. Revolution Pro at Wrestlecon 2018*

There should be an eleventh commandment: Thou shall not strike Tomohiro Ishii. It never works, and Sabre’s ego kept letting him get baited into striking exchanges he just couldn’t win. This was a fabulous match, with Sabre working exclusively on the upper body of Ishii to weaken it, with Ishii doing some great sells during it, a skill of his which is understated. But Sabre just let himself get open on occasion too much, with his ego getting too out of hand, and it costs him the title. A happy Pitbull I am :woo

*****1/4*


*YES to PCO vs WALTER - Joey Janela's Spring Break 2018*

Gotta say, PCO busting out suicide dives and moonsaults is goddamn insane for his age. He and WALTER burned down the house in a pretty great match, with a fantastic chopfest in the middle, and it was just a hoot to watch. 

******


----------



## komatsu_na

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/985385079189815296
Tanahashi, Okada and Shibata all speak highly of Ospreay!


----------



## BJW

Yuji Hino vs Shingo Takagi - **** Champion Carnival Day day 7.

Same Night Kento vs Shuji Ishikawa was really good. Maybe 4 stars itself. Jun vs Suwama was a damn good match too. 



sengen777 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/985385079189815296
> Tanahashi, Okada and Shibata all speak highly of Ospreay!


Little do they know Ospreay wont be wrestling in years.


----------



## MC

*Champion Carnival Day Seven 15/04/2018*

*No but Recommend: * *Shingo Takagi vs Yuji Hino ***3/4 *

- Shingo Takagi vs Yuji Hino was awesome. They just laid into each other. Shingo attacking Hino’s arm was a good and smart and his heels tactics allowed for an interesting dynamic where the smaller guy was the heel. Good of attrition which lead to some great nearfalls that got me at times. 

*No but Recommend: **Kento Miyahara vs Shuji Ishikawa ***½*

- Kento Miyahara vs Shuji Ishikawa was a good. You could feel the rivearly and past between the two.and it had a good atmosphere. Don’t think that it was as good as their last matches but it was still a very good match.


----------



## MC

*BJW Ikkitousen 2018 ~ Strong Climb - Day 6 05/04*

*No but recommend: Daichi Hashimoto vs. Yasufumi Nakanoue ***3/4 *

- Really, really good match. It was similar to their title match, with Nakanoue having a really great performance, mixed with Korakuen Hall going crazy for everything that transpired. Must say, I adore Nakanoue’s forearms, they are pin point, stiff and look brutal. Daichi sold well in the match, selling the damage he was given.


*BJW Strong Climb ~ Finals 15/04*

*Hideki Suzuki vs Daichi Hashimoto ***¾*

- Wasn't as good as their last match but had some good grappling and Daichi was good as a babyface.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

Not quite MOTYC, but I recommend checking out Jay Lethal vs Jonathan Gresham from last night's ROH Masters of the Craft. 

With more to come from these two I fully expect an eventual MOTYC between them.

Also worth checking out Cody/Taven First Blood for the creative way the match was laid out.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

*YES!* to Miyahara/Ishikawa at Champion Carnival Day 7


----------



## antoniomare007

*NO* but recommended

*Daisuke Sekimoto vs Daichi Hashimoto - Big Japan 4/14/18*

Basically "Daichi tries to survive Daisuke's bullying techniques". Fun match, some very good striking - it's been a while since I saw Sekimoto unleash his hard chops - and good selling by baby Hash, if this was in Korakuen, Shinkiba or even Shinjuku FACE it might've felt more dramatic, the crowd was fine but never gave this the atmosphere it needed. Still good though, just not MOTYC level. 

*Daichi Hashimoto vs Hideki Suzuki - Strong Climb Tournament Final 4/15/18*

80% of this is Hideki torturing Daichi by working the head/neck with vicious headlocks and holds, at some point it was looking like baby Hash was going to get squashed just like he did in his first title challenge last year (against Suzuki) but he was able to comeback a little bit - very nice STF spot tbh - this built VERY slowly, the first 5 minutes were a little bit more interesting than in Suzuki/Nakanoue and then Hideki took over and began to put in work. Final few minutes didn't have that much drama as the match ended right when it was getting interesting so to speak. I liked the match, but I might be too biased. 


Everyone should be checking the Strong Climb tournament, it was fucking great. A whole bunch of fun short matches and a couple of great matches. Y'all missing out.


----------



## Corey

*ROH World 6-Man Tag Team Championship Ladder Match:* SoCal Uncensored (c) vs. Flip Gordon & The Young Bucks _(Supercard of Honor XII)_ ***** (YES!)*

This wasn't even the best ladder match of the weekend, but it was damn sure entertaining. Some of the bumps and the just the _ideas_ themselves behind some of the spots involving Flip were fucking nuts. He could've died on a handful of occasions. Definitely a match that highlighted how crazy of a risk taker he is and provided some wild multi-man moments. I'm not even sure why they ran the whole Kingdom being banned angle if they were just gonna show up and basically be in the match for the last half of it though. Nick walking the ropes and jumping from ladder to ladder for the dive was AWESOME and I actually thought the finish was pretty nifty and showed how Daniels is always the smartest guy in the room. The match also did a great job at having people climbing the ladder a good bit to win and actually getting their hands on the title on multiple occasions. That's a rare thing to see in ladder matches instead of a bunch of slow climbing and grabbing for nothing while you end up looking stupid. 

*NO But Recommended*

Ibushi vs. Hangman Page - **** 3/4* (Very fun exhibition as I expected, maybe just a little too back-and-forth to get a nomination for me)

Briscoes vs. Tanahashi & Lethal - **** 1/2* (Really good tag match that's being overlooked. I loved how well the story was told of the Briscoes being the more experienced TEAM and never letting Tana hit the High Fly Flow. Mark kicking out of the Lethal Injection was one of those unexpected shocks they like to throw our way every now and then, just like when Hanson kicked out of the Jay Driller a couple years ago.)


----------



## Corey

Jay Lethal vs. Jonathan Gresham _(ROH Masters of the Craft)_ ***** 1/4 (YES!!)*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QVBt2T_WMiE (1 hour 40 minute mark)

Fucking phenomenal wrestling match. There's just really no flaws to it whatsoever. Gresham is good and all but Lethal is the man. Absolute must watch and better than their first match imo. That link will likely be taken down soon but find a way to watch it somehow.


----------



## Corey

*Champion Carnival Block A:* Yuji Hino vs. Shingo Takagi _(AJPW 4/15)_ ***** (YES!)*

Nothing fancy to say. This is just an awesome hard-hitting match with a breakout showing from Hino.

Kento Miyahara vs. Shuji Ishikawa - **** 3/4* (Real good match but too many nearfalls. I think Kento kicked out of like 3 Fire Thunder Drivers and a Splash Mountain)

Also recommend the Tornado Tag on 205 Live tonight between Tozawa & Itami and Dorado & Metalik. Wild match. Lots of fun. **** 1/2+*


----------



## Taroostyles

So I went back and watched Styles/Nak from Mania and I'm gonna throw a very low yes at it. ****

Watching it removed from the hype of the moment, it's actually a very well wrestled match that just didn't live up to the mammoth expectations. Also they were hurt by a burnt crowd that had already seen Taker return, Bryan 1st match in 3 years, and that incredible performance by Ronda.

It wasn't the 5* classic we all wanted but it was still very good.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Akira Tozawa & Hideo Itami vs. Gran Metalik & Lince Dorado - **** - YES!*

This was beautifully structured & built; started off w/ the Lucha lads attacking Tozawa & Hideo right away, stunning them. They run wild on them for a while, until Tozawa & Hideo get back into things and isolate Dorado completely from Metalik. Dorado's FIP segment is wonderful; the work by Hideo & Tozawa over him was fantastic - this was my first time watching the Tozawa & Hideo tag, and I loved the contrast between them; Hideo is still the nasty heel, demanding respect & ripping Dorado's mask, while Tozawa is Tozawa. It's pretty great. Metalik coming in with that big dive OUT OF NOWHERE was awesome & the whole finishing stretch with them going balls to the walls was terrific as well. Fantastic stuff.


----------



## MC

*CWF Mid-Atlantic End Of An Era 2018 24/02/2018*


*Yes To: Trevor Lee vs Roy Wilkins ****1/2 *

- _Excellent match. Some great, simple storytelling. The selling was great by both Trevor Lee and Wilkins. What I liked most about the match is the realism that this match had. There was very little signs of co-operation which was awesome to see. _


----------



## NastyYaffa

I love the fact that we got 2 nominations for a Trevor Lee CWF title defense & none of them are from me. I am so proud of you guys roud

I got the Wilkins & Skyler matches at ***3/4 myself, so definitely big recommendation from here as well (Y)


----------



## WOKELAND2

Why ***3/4 at Vs Wilkins? 

Reign of Trevor Lee > Reign of Okada


----------



## Taroostyles

Still playing catch up 

ROH Supercard Of Honor 12

Kota Ibushi vs Adam Page-****1/2

This blew me away. 15 minutes of class and grace from both men. We all know Ibushi is one of the best on the planet but Page is really coming on strong. His athleticism is almost unparalleled and he has a presence that makes him special. Loved the pace and structure as a long drawn out match between these 2 wouldn't have been as effective. Loved this match. 

Cody vs Kenny Omega-****1/4

Basically the polar opposite as far as pace and structure but what a great old school style heavyweight match that told a fantastic story. Cody is such a great asshole heel and Kenny is the man in pro wrestling right now. It may not have quite lived up to the hype but this still a fantastic match that kept me invested the entire time.


----------



## Yeah1993

Watched it again on my own and without the fear that the wrong team might go over, and I'm gonna go ahead and give a *YES* to HHH & Steph v. Rousey & Angle. The geriatric HHH v. Angle parts lasted longer than I remembered, there are still obviously credibility problems (Steph and the armbar being the biggest fault), and HHH stays outside way too long for that one Irish whip but I'd be lying so bad if I thought this wasn't good enough to get on. I didn't notice the first time how good Rousey's shit-talking was. She had a lot of variety in it plus adjusted to the situation, doing way more than the repetitive "come on _name_" crap that a lot of wrestlers try to pass off as shit-talking. When I first talked about Mania I said something to the effect of the match hitting a great balance between the two teams having disdain for each other, plus just being a dumb fun spectacle without much emotional attachment. I'm way more sure of that now.


----------



## NastyYaffa

WOKELAND2 said:


> Why ***3/4 at Vs Wilkins?
> 
> Reign of Trevor Lee > Reign of Okada


***3/4 is still a great rating, but with that match I got the feeling that it went _slightly_ too long & it just didn't reach the greatness of some of Trevor's other classic title defenses.

And hell yea man, I agree with that so much. (Y) Trevor's current reign is one of my all-time favorites, up there w/ the ROH World Title reigns of Bryan, Nigel & Joe. Okada's title reign is not in the same breath.


----------



## MC

*CWF Mid-Atlantic Green With Envy*

*No to: Trevor Lee (c) vs. John Skyler * *


YAWN. Really dull. 40 minutes long and simply wasn't interesting to me. Guess I have to be in the mood for these types of matches.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Travis Banks vs. Morgan Webster - PROGRESS Chapter 65 - **** - YES!*

Flash Morgan Webster with that amazing babyface performance! Travis Banks looking & feeling very fresh w/ that heel turn! I love it. The beginning set the pace of the match - I love me a good Superman Punch spot, and the one Travis delivered to Webster after they shook hands was GREAT. After that it's mostly Travis on top while Flash makes some awesome, fiery comebacks; I am pretty sure it was @Corey who said Webster's performance was very Daniel Bryan -like, and I can agree with that. He was absolutely rocking my world with those brief comebacks he got - LOVED those suicide dives he hit. Travis was really damn good working on top too, with that smug look on his face the whole time. Excellent match w/ an excellent dynamic.

Also watched these today, both get ****3/4*, but are very close to the 4* mark:

*Rampage Brown vs. WALTER - PROGRESS Chapter 65
Ilja Dragunov vs. David Starr vs. Travis Banks vs. WALTER - wXw We Love Wrestling Tour: London*


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

I'm gonna check out Lee's match against Skyler today but the No Ropes match v. Wilkins was utterly garbage with some silly booking and too long, all of Trevor's matches are long but they usually feel like a breeze the Wilkins match was a terrible drag.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Trev, much like Okada, really needs a differently structured match at this point. I've been dying to see a max 20 min war between him & Cain Justice for a while now.


----------



## WOKELAND2

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> I'm gonna check out Lee's match against Skyler today but the No Ropes match v. Wilkins was utterly garbage with some silly booking and too long, all of Trevor's matches are long but they usually feel like a breeze the Wilkins match was a terrible drag.


Literally, you only complain that it is long (without implying what the problem of that would be) and not about other aspects.


----------



## WOKELAND2

NastyYaffa said:


> Okada's title reign is not in the same breath.


Remove that, Son of the Bitch.


----------



## NastyYaffa

:lmao


----------



## Yeah1993

:sodone


----------



## MC

Someone doesn't respect the pants smh


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

WOKELAND2 said:


> Literally, you only complain that it is long (without implying what the problem of that would be) and not about other aspects.


Clearly you didn't read what I said, here's a more detailed version for you. The match was extremely long to the point where it dragged and felt like they were killing time, the long Trevor matches are getting old, the interference were poorly executed and damaged the match. By the time the match was over, I was relieved not by the winner but relieved that the match finally ended.

Is that better for you? :becky2


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Daichi Hashimoto vs. Hideki Suzuki - BJW Sapporo 2 Days - **** - YES!*

Daichi did absolutely nothing for me when he was on the offense, but Hideki's performance was absolutely masterful & carried the match to greatness. His selling of Daichi's offense was fabulous & the way he targeted Daichi's neck was so awesome - laser focused & super compelling to watch.


----------



## WOKELAND2

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Clearly you didn't read what I said, here's a more detailed version for you. The match was extremely long to the point where it dragged and felt like they were killing time, the long Trevor matches are getting old, the interference were poorly executed and damaged the match. By the time the match was over, I was relieved not by the winner but relieved that the match finally ended.
> 
> Is that better for you? :becky2



In fact, to be a match of almost an hour, had very few downtime, interventions worked within the match in general.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

WOKELAND2 said:


> In fact, to be a match of almost an hour, had very few downtime, interventions worked within the match in general.


OK. That's how you feel, not me.


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles

A bit late but here are you go:

*Wrestlemania 34:*

*YES to The Miz vs Finn Balor vs Seth Rollins - WWE Intercontinental Championship - *****

*NO to everything else with following ratings for the matches I watched:*

Charlotte vs Asuka - ***3/4 (felt like it ended too quickly and anti-climatic. This needed at least five more minutes to be truly great.)
Rousey and Angle vs Steph and HHH - ***1/2 (Very good and a nice spectacle. I wasn't very excited for Rousey so wasn't into the match as most others but I still liked it and I am looking forward to her run.)
Taker vs Cena - *** (Short, surprising and sweet. Giving this a better rating just for Taker's shape, tbh.)
Bryan and Shane vs Owens and Sami - ***1/2 (Good but too much of Shane. Nice comeback for Bryan)
Styles vs Nakamura - ***3/4 (A good match that ended way too quickly. This also needed 5-10 more minutes to get to that dream match level. Hope their next match will meet the expectations.)
Lesnar vs Reigns - **1/2 (What can you say. It wasn't as bad as the crowd made it feel but it wasn't worthy of a Mania main event.)



*NXT Takeover: New Orleans*

*YES to NXT North American Championship 6-Man Ladder Match - ****1/2*
*YES to Aleister Black vs Andrade "Cien" Almas - NXT Championship - *****
*YES to Johnny Gargano vs Tommaso Ciampa - Unsanctioned Match - ****3/4*


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

WOKELAND2 said:


> Remove that, Son of the Bitch.


Okada is stale tbh


----------



## The Nuke

Akiyama vs Zeus from Champions Carnival 4/21

Yes: ****

Fucking awesome bombfest


----------



## WOKELAND2

*No, but recommend*Ricky Marvin Vs Kawato San Lucha Memes ***1/2+ or more: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UFZPdEjqZ98

Good match Kawato's offense was good with his strikers, he knew how to adapt to the phases of key and "A ras de lona", in addition to the good selling, although sometimes irregular. Marvin's great performance heel and the limbwork to Kawato's leg.


----------



## ZEROVampire

*good matches that I saw recently

Johnny Gargano vs Tommaso Ciampa WWE NXT 4/7 ****1/2 Best WWE match since Taker-Michaels? My MOTY by far ****1/2 YES*

*No but recommended*

NXT North American Title Ladder Match at NXT 4/7 ***1/2
Andrade Cien Almas vs Aleister Black at NXT 4/7 ***1/2
Chris Daniels, Kazarian & Scorpio Sky vs The Young Bucks & Flip Gordon at ROH 4/7 ***1/2 Good Ladder War
Jonathan Gresham vs Jay Lethal at ROH 4/16 My ROH Moty so far ***1/2
Triple H & Stephanie vs Kurt Angle & Ronda Rousey ***1/2 the only good thing of Wrestlemania
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Minoru Suzuki at NJPW 1/27 ***1/4


----------



## SHIRLEY

*NO* but highly recommended:

SHLAK vs. Cannonball from GCW Red Means Green. Bloodiest MOTY.

Whole show was gr8 as always.


----------



## ZEROVampire

Highly Recommended

wXw Unified World Wrestling Championship
Ilja Dragunov (c) vs WALTER
wXw True Colors 4/14 ***3/4


Brutal Chops in the chest fight


----------



## NastyYaffa

*WALTER vs. Zack Sabre Jr. - PROGRESS Chapter 67 - YES!*

Watched this 2 times back-to-back, and MY GOD.

First of all, both guys looked pretty banged up & tired from the weekend at this point. It didn't affect their performances whatsoever, but I think it actually added to the match. The match starts with a little feeling out process, where WALTER establishes that he is the stronger of the 2 (as usual). He overpowers Zack in every position they're in, but eventually Zack bridges up while WALTER is on top of him. That gives Zack some confidence, he is like "YEAH, AREN'T I THE SHIT, MOTHERFUCKER?" & as they get up, he SLAPS WALTER. A friendly competition gone wrong; WALTER then is like "why you did that, man?" & starts chopping the crap out of Zack. Zack always bumps for WALTER's chops like they are shotgun blasts & it's a joy to watch. I freaking LOVED him being all dizzy & stunned by WALTER's chop on the outside, but still taunting & slapping WALTER, asking the "big boy" to give him more of those. After a while of Zack pissing WALTER off more & more w/ giving him the finger & slapping him in the face + receiving those chops in the process, he manages to catch WALTER's hand on one of the chop attempts, which leads to ZSJ attacking that arm, the way ZSJ usually attacks the arm. And it's fantastic. There is a moment in the ring where WALTER chops Zack w/ the arm Zack had been working on - Zack sells it fantastically, but he also has this cheeky smile on his face, knowing that WALTER must be hurting like hell from that. Another fantastic moment was ZSJ once again pissing WALTER off & firing him up by slapping him in the face a couple of times, which lead to WALTER chopping the crap out of him again & throwing him out of the ring; as WALTER was coming outside the ring to continue the beatdown, Zack sneaks back into the ring, gives him the finger, paces around him while going "come on big boy" with a complete dickhead smile on his face. Unbelievably great. After that the match essentially kicks into it's finishing gear w/ some superb counters, Zack still going after that arm by kicking it a few times & busting out the Octopus + another FANTASTIC moment when Zack goes for the cocky pin w/ one foot on WALTER's chest. MY GOD! WALTER's again like "you goddamn kidding me?" w/ his facial reaction to it. He gives Zack an absolute deathstare all the while Zack is once again smiling like the biggest dickhead in the world. WHY IS THIS MATCH SO GOOD. After that it's them slugging it out w/ WALTER on top - he mouths something to Zack, almost like giving him a chance to still be respectful about the warfare they're currently in, and Zack's answer to that? He shoulder/chest bumps WALTER w/ a cocky look on his face & then SLAPS him once again. That of course leads to WALTER killing him with chops, but Zack still gets one last SLAP + a nice European Clutch nearfall in before WALTER chokes him out.

Blown away. WALTER vs. Zack Sabre Jr is a pairing that I like to compare to Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness, where literally every match they have is fucking BANGING. This was their best match yet - absolute perfection. Physical, fantastic in ring storytelling w/ the 2 characters of Ringkampf & Suzuki-gun. Can't recommend it enough. *******


----------



## MC

*NOAH Global League Final Day 11/04*

*YES TO: Takashi Sugiura & Kenoh vs. Go Shiozaki & Kaito Kiyomiya **** *

_- Another Excellent Tag Team Match by NOAH. Great continuation of the feud between Kaito and Kenoh, another big step by Kaito who has done excellent since his return. Go was great as well and his closing stretch with Kenoh was both exciting and well done. Only criticism is that Sugiura was a passanger but given the tension with Kenoh, I'd say that was by design. Now we get The Aggression vs GoKai :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark _



NastyYaffa said:


> *WALTER vs. Zack Sabre Jr. - PROGRESS Chapter 67 - YES!*
> 
> Watched this 2 times back-to-back, and MY GOD.
> 
> First of all, both guys looked pretty banged up & tired from the weekend at this point. It didn't affect their performances whatsoever, but I think it actually added to the match. The match starts with a little feeling out process, where WALTER establishes that he is the stronger of the 2 (as usual). He overpowers Zack in every position they're in, but eventually Zack bridges up while WALTER is on top of him. That gives Zack some confidence, he is like "YEAH, AREN'T I THE SHIT, MOTHERFUCKER?" & as they get up, he SLAPS WALTER. A friendly competition gone wrong; WALTER then is like "why you did that, man?" & starts chopping the crap out of Zack. Zack always bumps for WALTER's chops like they are shotgun blasts & it's a joy to watch. I freaking LOVED him being all dizzy & stunned by WALTER's chop on the outside, but still taunting & slapping WALTER, asking the "big boy" to give him more of those. After a while of Zack pissing WALTER off more & more w/ giving him the finger & slapping him in the face + receiving those chops in the process, he manages to catch WALTER's hand on one of the chop attempts, which leads to ZSJ attacking that arm, the way ZSJ usually attacks the arm. And it's fantastic. There is a moment in the ring where WALTER chops Zack w/ the arm Zack had been working on - Zack sells it fantastically, but he also has this cheeky smile on his face, knowing that WALTER must be hurting like hell from that. Another fantastic moment was ZSJ once again pissing WALTER off & firing him up by slapping him in the face a couple of times, which lead to WALTER chopping the crap out of him again & throwing him out of the ring; as WALTER was coming outside the ring to continue the beatdown, Zack sneaks back into the ring, gives him the finger, paces around him while going "come on big boy" with a complete dickhead smile on his face. Unbelievably great. After that the match essentially kicks into it's finishing gear w/ some superb counters, Zack still going after that arm by kicking it a few times & busting out the Octopus + another FANTASTIC moment when Zack goes for the cocky pin w/ one foot on WALTER's chest. MY GOD! WALTER's again like "you goddamn kidding me?" w/ his facial reaction to it. He gives Zack an absolute deathstare all the while Zack is once again smiling like the biggest dickhead in the world. WHY IS THIS MATCH SO GOOD. After that it's them slugging it out w/ WALTER on top - he mouths something to Zack, almost like giving him a chance to still be respectful about the warfare they're currently in, and Zack's answer to that? He shoulder/chest bumps WALTER w/ a cocky look on his face & then SLAPS him once again. That of course leads to WALTER killing him with chops, but Zack still gets one last SLAP + a nice European Clutch nearfall in before WALTER chokes him out.
> 
> Blown away. WALTER vs. Zack Sabre Jr is a pairing that I like to compare to Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness, where literally every match they have is fucking BANGING. This was their best match yet - absolute perfection. Physical, fantastic in ring storytelling w/ the 2 characters of Ringkampf & Suzuki-gun. Can't recommend it enough. *******




Yeah this match was awesome. 

_*PROGRESS Chapter 67: Bourbon Is Also A Biscuit*_

* YES TO: WALTER vs Zack Sabre Jr ****¾ 
*
Another excellent match between these two yet again. Loved Sabre’s attack on the arm of WALTER, kicking it, stamping on it, twisting it. Any thing and it was brutal. WALTER’s selling of it was great as well. Speaking of which, I don't normally like Sabre’s selling but he did a great job here, stumbling around, limping etc. Loved how when Sabre went straight for Walters leg as soon as Walter sold the first one. Great urgency. Only criticism of the match is Sabre really didn't do much to try and submit Walter, just odd but okay.


----------



## MC

Double post *


----------



## TJQ

YES

*WALTER vs Zack Sabre Jr @ PROGRESS Chapter 67 ****1/2*

_Going to start this will a quote from a reviewer I enjoy, "It’s not impossible to see how some could grow tired of the Walter formula, but it’s just so good. Walter is a huge fucker who looks like a giant baby and chops the fuck out of you". Largely, this match was two guys going into it with entirely different expectations of how it was going to go. Zack came in with a mentality that had him consistently disrespecting WALTER to a fault, while WALTER was more interested in a legitimate competitive and honorable match, as is tradition to him. Throughout the match we saw this dynamic escalate, where Zack's slaps and disrespect would result in WALTER throwing these massive fucking shotgun chops, which would make Zack try and amp up the disrespect factor even further.

Now I will say that I do think there was something that held this back from being the classic it could have been. Throughout the match we saw a few spurts from Zack where he was working with a great urgency going after WALTER's limbs, but by the tail end of the match it felt like any desire for Zack to win just disappeared and was replaced with being as big of a dickhead as possible. He seemed to halt any attempt at furthering the limb work, or even attempting a winning submission, and ended up just getting caught in his roll up attempts. I would have liked to see about 3/4 of the way through, reality begin to set in on Zack as he realizes if he keeps this up that he's going to get fucking murdered, and start clinging on to WALTER's arm as much as he can. To me it was the one puzzle piece missing that prevented this brutal display of a big lad shutting down somebody attempting to bully him, from reaching classic status. Despite that, the two best wrestlers in the world unsurprisingly delivered another great match, had a great time with this one._


----------



## SHIRLEY

What is PCO doing? :CENA

Black Label Pro 'Slamilton' (Apr 21st) PCO vs. Chris Dickinson - 5*

*YES*

EDIT:

Also *NO* but recommended Simon Gotch vs. Fred Yehi and Tom Lawlor (c) vs. Nick Gage (+ Jordynne Grace cash-in)


----------



## DELITE

NO but recommended 
Jay White (c) vs David Finlay
IWGP US CHampionship
Road to Dontaku 4/24
***3/4


----------



## Desecrated

Tomohiro Ishii vs Henare 04/24 - Yes

Could they have done it better than they did? Hella unlikely. Straight from the history books of an Ishii NEVER Openweight style match, they give a throwback here to make Henare look like a tough son of a bitch. I'm a sucker for Ishii's routine and he gives Henare's greatest shine at a Korakuen that dug everything he did. Tremendous stuff.

David Finlay vs Jay WHite - "Almost" / No

Like I said in the live thread, it felt like an Omega "marathon" but better done because Jay White did more with the formula to help himself and Finlay, something I felt Omega never did in his few defences. For what was roughly 27? minutes gave both men a shine they'll likely never replicate. A great battle but it lacked a next level to it, something that Omega can bring that both these men need to develop.

A great advertisement for the Dojo. Produced 3 young lads here who got Korakuen Hall rocking.


----------



## Corey

I so badly wanna nominate the gauntlet match from 205 Live tonight but the last bit was just a tad too weak. Still though that was phenomenal pieces of storytelling leading into every match. Really, really investing 35+ minutes that was WAY better than that 2 hour shit from RAW a couple months ago.  **** 3/4*


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to the Mustafa Ali vs TJP vs Drew Gulak vs Tony Nese vs Kallisto Gauntlet Match on 205 Live (4/24/18).

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## NastyYaffa

*205 Gauntlet - ****1/2 - YES!*

Holy shiiiiit this was amazing. Drew Gulak is absolutely fantastic.

Breaking down the segments,

Mustafa Ali vs. TJP
I thought TJP was absolutely awesome in this. Just super compelling with his work over Ali w/ those great looking submissions. Everything he did was super focused & all around just a lovely on-the-offense, surgeon like, laser focused performance by the man. That leg targeting in the last third or so of the match set up the next one very well, too.

Mustafa Ali vs. Drew Gulak
Gulak coming out with a big smile on his face, asking Ali “YOU OK?”, “ARE YOU HURTING?” = amazing stuff. The leg targeting by TJP set this one up perfectly; Gulak knows Ali got a weak spot now & my goodness, is he gonna attack it or what. Fantastic, brutal work by Gulak & Ali’s selling was pretty damn good as well. Gulak’s facial expressions & trash talk were awesome too - “YOU LIKE HIGHFLYING, HUH?” followed by him putting Ali on the top rope, followed by a slap & then going back to twisting the leg on the ropes. Great, great stuff.

Drew Gulak vs. Tony Nese
Nese beats the SHIT out of Gulak for all of it, but in the end he gets caught in the Dragon Sleeper, because he was taking too much time thinking about his revenge. Gulak sure took a goddamn beating & it was incredibly awesome.

Drew Gulak vs. Kalisto
The weakest of the 4 matches/segments within the whole thing, but still really good. Gulak was amazing with the offense he got - those strikes he delivered to Kalisto while he was on the back mount were superb.

Incredibly compelling 40 minutes of wrestling. Flew by as if it was 15 minutes. All segments delivered big time. Gulak's the man!


----------



## NastyYaffa

Today's been a Champion Carnival catch up kind of a day:

Shuji Ishikawa vs. Yuji Hino - **
Dylan James vs. Jun Akiyama - **3/4
Kento Miyahara vs. Shingo Takagi - ***1/4
Suwama vs. Zeus - ***3/4
Kento Miyahara vs. Naoya Nomura - **3/4
Shingo Takagi vs. Yuji Hino - ***
Kento Miyahara vs. Shuji Ishikawa - ***1/2
Naomichi Marufuji vs. Suwama - ***1/2
Jun Akiyama vs. Zeus - ***3/4
Suwama vs. Yoshitatsu - ***3/4

1 nomination:

*Jun Akiyama vs. Suwama - ****1/2 - YES!*

OH HELL YEAH. This had me marking out all over the place - a goddamn WAR between two grumpy veterans in Akiyama & Suwama. Had a super wild feel to it w/ the chaotic brawling & the super nasty strikes - BRUTAL stuff. And while it was wild & chaotic, it wasn't completely just that, as both guys had gameplans too; destroy the neck of your opponent. My goodness. What a damned match; a wild ass war w/ some real strategy in it.


----------



## Garmonbozia

*YES* to Shingo Takagi vs. Yuji Hino (AJPW Champion Carnival 2018 - Day 7)


----------



## MC

*AJPW Champion Carnival Day Twelve 25/04*

YES TO: Jun Akiyama vs Naomichi Marufuji ****


Excellent match. Heated as fuck. They beat the hell out of each other and the crowd was hot.


----------



## MC

*205 Live 25/04

No but recommend: Gauntlet ***1/2 *

The first match was okay, did exactly what it needed to do. Put Ali at a disadvantage, with TJP injuring him. Then Gulak vs Ali picked up the pace and action and it went on from there. Mustafa Ali's facial expression when Gulak came out was great, the look of acceptance that this is going to be a tough match was great. Gulak zeroed in on Ali's leg and just outwrestled him and made him suffer. Nese vs Gulak was great for numerous reasons, it showed Gulak's range being able to turn from a vicious heel to essentially to a face in peril role. He did both roles so well. Nese was impressive as well. Just dominating Gulak, almost beating him at one point but his determination to prove a point cost him the match. Like what they are doing with him at the moment. 

This is far better then that shitty wankfest of a gauntlet on Raw.


----------



## Natecore

Jay White vs David Finlay
**1/2 boring as fuck
no

Henare vs Ishii
****1/4 entertaining as hell 
Yes!


----------



## Desecrated

Hirooki Goto vs Juice Robinson - Yes

Really good match tied up with an awesome finishing run. One of the minor blips I had was how Juice shrugged off the neck selling before getting slapped into a sleeper, and still shrugged it off. Goto however is such a killer. Psychologically driven moveset that creates a clear finishing plan, and has no weakness in his game. Pleasure to watch.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Not gonna nominate it, but the *GREATEST 50-Man Royal Rumble* gets a big time recommendation (****3/4*). Thought it was so much fun with the highlights being Shane doing insane Shane things, Mysterio killing it just like in January (that bump he took from Roddy's backbreaker = amazing), a brief & very cool Bryan vs. Angle showdown & the biggest highlight of it all - Bryan & Roddy chopping the shit out of each other like it was 2005 or something; Bryan's chest was on some Ilja Dragunov shit after that. Lovely time from start to finish.


----------



## Corey

*WWE Cruiserweight Championship:* Cedric Alexander (c) vs. Kalisto _(Greatest Royal Rumble)_ ***** (YES!)*

This was awesome. Kalisto flying around everywhere, Alexander killing him with strikes, and that finishing counter was NICE.

IC Title Ladder Match - **** 1/2*
Styles/Nakamura - **** 1/4*


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles

*YES to Seth Rollins (c) vs Finn Balor vs The Miz vs Samoa Joe - Ladder Match for the WWE Intercontinental Championship - WWE Greatest Royal Rumble - *****

Really nice match with a cool ending. Wasn't the best multi-man ladder match and not even close to the one at NXT Takeover: New Orleans a few weeks ago but still really enjoyable. Plus Rollins is amazing and performing again like it is 2015 :mark
Also, Rollins vs Balor might pick up some pace now :mark


I also liked Nakamura vs Styles, had it at about 3.5 stars but then they did the countout. I really hope they have their amazing match at Backlash that everybody was expecting at Mania and that Nakamura finally wins the belt. Also it may be the main event now that Roman vs Joe isn't for the Universal title. :mark


----------



## MC

*Greatest Royal Rumble*

*No To:** Ladder Match *** and AJ Styles vs Shinsuke Nakamura **3/4* 

*No but recommend: GRR ***1/4 
*
- _Nice fun rumble that went by considering the number of people. _

--------------------

---------------

*Sendai Girls 19/04*


*No but recommend: Chihiro Hashimoto vs. Ayako Hamada ***1/2 *

- _Another good match. Chihiro Hashimoto tried hard but Hamada overwhelmed her in the end. I was tired watching this so I don’t have much to say about the match other then it was a good match. _
*
YES TO: 


Hana Kimura vs. Mika Iwata *****

- _Going to start off by saying that Hana Kimura is by far a better babyface then she is a heel. Wrestles better and shows off her charisma much better as well. Anyway, this match was awesome. This is probably going to be slept on by a lot of people but it’s amazing. Some nice storytelling, tension filled, stiff, good call backs to their last match (which was just lower then this) and a bit emotional at the end. Personally, I love anyone who has great strikes and kicks and Iwata fits that. Her kicks were pinpoint lethal and dangerous. Great match. Great performance by both women._

*Io Shirai vs Meiko Satomura ****½ *

- _When you have two excellent wrestlers go one on one there can only be one result and they got it. What a match! Wow. I knew the result going in and I brought into every near fall, every big move, they suckered me in and that’s what I love most about wrestling matches. And the best part of the match is that they didn’t wrestle like they were going for a time limit draw, they brought it all and didn’t hold nothing back and it made for a exciting match. Pretty good start with Meiko Satomura scholoing Io with the technical wrestling, trying to slow her down but through her drive, Io made the match 50/50 throughout. Then after that the match just built and built and ending with an awesome finale that you can’t help but smile at. Crowd was great, the match was great and everything clicked. Awesome. _


----------



## TJQ

YES

*Meiko Satomura (c) vs Io Shirai @ Sendai Girls at Korakuen Hall ****3/4*
_I've been waiting to get my hands on this match for what feels like forever now, since it was announced, and oh my god I am still riding the high post match. Just like @MC 16 said, there was no breathing room, this was a 20 minute draw that was worked like a 10 minute sprint. To me this was presented with a pretty simple story, two women on equal footing battling for pace. Meiko wanted to keep things going at her speed, which would see her keeping Io on the ground where she wasn't able to do her crazy shit, and in a position where Meiko had an easy time dishing out her vicious strikes. While Io's win condition was pushing through that and busting out all her crazy flurries and dives to keep things too chaotic for Meiko to control. This built beautifully as momentum shifted back and forth, and built to a fucking awesome finishing stretch with these two very familiar rivals countering the shit out of each other. This was rad as fuck, LOVE THE GRAPS, BUBBA._


----------



## DELITE

Greatest Royal Rumble:
NO but recommended: 
IC Title Ladder Match ***3/4
AJ Styles vs Shinsuke Nakamura III ***3/4


----------



## Ace

Big no to everything from GRR.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

Jesus I've got such a backlog. I'm on day 4 of Champion Carnival for gods sake.

PROGRESS Chapter 67
*YES* Zack Sabre Jr vs WALTER ****½

That Sendai girls show sounds too good though. I'm dropping everything and watching that.


----------



## DELITE

*YES to
Juice Robinson vs Hirooki Goto(c) *
Never Openweight Championship
NJPW Road to Dontaku 4/27
****1/2


----------



## TD Stinger

I'm gonna have to go NO for everything from the GRR.

Now don't get me wrong, there was a lot of fun stuff on this show.

Kalisto vs. Alexander was a a really fun CW match. I enjoyed the Hardy/Wyatt vs. Bar match. The ladder match had a cool finish.

AJ vs. Nakamura was really good and becoming great. Was super into it before the countout finish. Taker vs. Rusev was a fun little match. And the GRR had some fun moment while also being too long.

All in all I can't say there was anything bad on the show. But nothing quite reached the level of "Great."


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Seth Rollins vs Finn Balor vs Samoa Joe vs The Miz Ladder Match for the Intercontinental title on the Greatest Royal Rumble event.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to the 50-man rumble match.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10


----------



## WOKELAND2

DammitC said:


> I give a No, but strongly recommended to Seth Rollins vs Finn Balor vs Samoa Joe vs The Miz Ladder Match for the Intercontinental title on the Greatest Royal Rumble event.
> 
> I gave that very good match a 7.5/10
> 
> I give a No, but strongly recommended to the 50-man rumble match.
> 
> I gave that very good match a 7.5/10


You really have to be so normie?


----------



## Zatiel

Gotoh Vs Robinson > The entire Greatest Royal Rumble.

Gotoh/Robinson gets a strong RECOMMENDED rating. Robinson took a good beating and they set up the second half of the match well. Good stakes, good action, exceeded my expectations. Robinson took some sick bumps onto his neck. Gotoh was true to character by getting shocked he wasn't putting away the younger guy with offense that obviously doesn't work anymore. This is kayfabe-why you slid down the card, man! But he was still too much of a brute, while showing that with more growth, Robinson could have his number and advance up the card. This felt more attainable for Robinson than the Naito or Okada matches.

I also liked Finlay Vs. White. White looked like a real star. Far from a MOTYC, but some good character and struggle. Finlay should light it up with him after an excursion.


----------



## WOKELAND2

***3/4 Ishii Vs Toa Henare

***3/4 Jay White Vs David Finlay

****+ Goto Vs Juice Robinson


----------



## Corey

*YES! (****)* for this match. There's a couple back-and-forth sequences in the middle I didn't much care for, but an otherwise fantastic match highlighted by the TREMENDOUS final 10 minutes loaded with drama and nearfalls. Crowd reaction really boosted this one too. They were so into it (rightfully so) and I was really happy the arm work wasn't ignored and came into play in the finish. This is the best version of Shane Strickland I've ever seen, personally. He was off the charts great in this. The swerve stomps were awesome and that arm move... idk what the hell it was but jesus christ it was cool. :lol Tony Schiavone on commentary too!? :mark: Wishing all the best for MLW. Huge breath of fresh air in the wrestling world.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

My WRESTLING catch up posts start now!









NJPW Sakura Genesis:
_Los Ingobernables de Japon (Tetsuya Naito, EVIL, & SANADA) vs. Suzuki-Gun (Minoru Suzuki & Killer Elite Squad)-****3/4*
Will Ospreay vs. Marty Scurll for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Championship-*****3/4*
Golden Lovers (Kenny Omega & Kota Ibushi) vs. Bullet Club (Cody & Hangman Page)-*****1/4*
Kazuchika Okada vs. Zack Sabre Jr. for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship-*****3/4*_









_OTT Martina's Gaff Party 3: Sayonara Session Moth:
Michael May vs. Zack Gibson in the semi-final of the OTT No Limits Championship tournament-****3/4*
Mark Haskins vs. Scotty Davis in the semi-final of the OTT No Limits Championship tournament-****3/4*
The Angel Cruzers (Angel Cruz & B. Cool) vs. The Kings of The North (Bonesaw & Damien Corvin)-******
LJ Cleary vs. Martina The Session Moth vs. Joey Janela vs. TK Cooper in a Fatal 4-Way Match for the OTT Gender Neutral Championship-******
Jordan Devlin vs. Angelico for the OTT World Championship-******_









GCW Presents Matt Riddle's Bloodsport:
_Filthy Tom Lawler vs. WALTER-******
Nick Gage vs. Timothy Thatcher-****3/4*
Matt Riddle vs. Minoru Suzuki-******_









EVOLVE 102:
_AR Fox vs. Will Ospreay-*****1/2*
Daisuke Sekimoto & Munenori Sawa vs. RINGKAMPF (WALTER & Timothy Thatcher)-*****1/2*
Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Matt Riddle for the EVOLVE Championship-*****1/2*_









EVOLVE 103:
_Mark Haskins vs. Chris Dickinson-****3/4*
Munenori Sawa vs. Jaka-******_









WWN Mercury Rising:
_AR Fox, DJZ, & Trey Miguel vs. Austin Theory, Travis Banks, & Zachary Wentz-****3/4*
Munenori Sawa vs. Zack Sabre Jr.-*****1/4*
The WorkHorsemen (Anthony Henry & James Drake) vs. Catch Point (Dominic Garrini & Tracy Williams) vs. The End (Odinson & Parrow) in a Triple Threat Tag Team New Orleans Street Fight-****3/4*
Keith Lee vs. Daisuke Sekimoto-*****1/2*
Catch Point (Chris Dickinson & Jaka) vs. RINGKAMPF (WALTER & Timothy Thatcher) for the EVOLVE Tag Team Championship-******
Matt Riddle vs. Will Ospreay in a No Rope Breaks Match for the EVOLVE Championship-*****1/2*_









Joey Janela's Spring Break 2:
_Pierre Carl Ouellet vs. WALTER-*****1/4*
Mike Quackenbush vs. David Starr-****3/4*
Joey Janela vs. The Great Sasuke-****3/4*_









WrestleCon Supershow:
_Jeff Cobb vs. Tomohiro Ishii-*****1/2*
Rey Fénix & Rey Horus vs. Flamita & Bandido-*****1/4*
Will Ospreay vs. Shane Strickland vs. Adam Brooks vs. Sammy Guevara in a Fatal 4-Way Match-******
Hiroshi Tanahashi, Juice Robinson, & Sami Callihan vs. Minoru Suzuki, Brian Cage, & David Starr-****3/4*
Golden Lovers (Kenny Omega & Kota Ibushi) vs. Chuckie T & Flip Gordon-****3/4*_


----------



## Zatiel

I'm glad you're enjoying wrestling, Switch! But I don't know if you need posters for literally every show you watched, especially when your star ratings on any given show take up one quarter the screen space or less.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

Sendai Girls

19.04

*YES* Mika Iwata vs Hana Kimura **** ¼

*YES* Meiko Satomura vs Io Shirai ****¾
Nearly went the full 5 for this but the rule is if you're not sure then its not 5. No time limit and a decisive finish could have made this one of the best matches in years. Instead it's one of the best matches this year.

*YES* Ayako Hamada vs Chichiro Hashimoto **** ½
I actually thought I might be the low man on this as I've only watched a few Chichiro matches and don't have the same emotional connection with her as I do with Io & Meiko. After this I am all aboard. Both these girls fucking killed it and despite following one the best matches this year it still looked incredible.

Christ what a show. One of the years best.


----------



## Natecore

Juice vs Goto is wonderful.

Best NJPW 2018 match so far.

Yes!

Juice is really turning into one of the world’s best.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Zatiel said:


> I'm glad you're enjoying wrestling, Switch! But I don't know if you need posters for literally every show you watched, especially when your star ratings on any given show take up one quarter the screen space or less.


Force of habit tbh. I do it for the non-WWE shows because some people that might view or post in this thread only watch WWE so I like to post the posters of the events outside of WWE to see know which event I'm talking about :lol


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Impact Wrestling vs. Lucha Underground:
_Aerostar, Drago, & King Cuerno vs. DJZ, Andrew Everett, & Desmond Xavier-******
LAX (Ortiz & Santana) vs. The Mack & Killshot-******
Austin Aries vs. Fénix vs. Pentagon Dark-******_









ROH Supercard of Honor XII:
_Tomohiro Ishii vs. Punishment Martinez-****3/4*
Kota Ibushi vs. Hangman Page-*****1/4*
SoCal Uncensored (Christopher Daniels, Frankie Kazarian, & Scorpio Sky) vs. Flip Gordon & The Young Bucks in a Ladder Match for the ROH World Six-Man Tag Team Championship-*****3/4*
The Briscoes vs. Jay Lethal & Hiroshi Tanahashi for the ROH World Tag Team Championship-******
Kenny King vs. Silas Young in a Last Man Standing Match for the ROH World TV Championship-****3/4*
Kenny Omega vs. Cody-*****1/2*
Dalton Castle vs. Marty Scurll for the ROH World Championship-*****1/2*_









RPW Live In New Orleans:
_Kota Ibushi, Flip Gordon, & Shane Strickland vs. CHAOS (Will Ospreay, Rocky Romero, & Chuckie T)-*****1/4*
Hiroshi Tanahashi & Juice Robinson vs. Aussie Open (Mark Davis & Kyle Fletcher)-****3/4*
Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Tomohiro Ishii for the RPW British Heavyweight Championship-*****1/2*_


----------



## Zatiel

SWITCHBLADE said:


> Force of habit tbh. I do it for the non-WWE shows because some people that might view or post in this thread only watch WWE so I like to post the posters of the events outside of WWE to see know which event I'm talking about :lol


S'all good! Not trying to call you out, and it is fun seeing how much you're digging all the non-WWE shows. Mania weekend had so much amazing stuff. But could you possibly make the posters smaller or something? So they don't kill my scroll wheel? :grin2:



Corey said:


> *YES! (****)* for this match. There's a couple back-and-forth sequences in the middle I didn't much care for, but an otherwise fantastic match highlighted by the TREMENDOUS final 10 minutes loaded with drama and nearfalls. Crowd reaction really boosted this one too. They were so into it (rightfully so) and I was really happy the arm work wasn't ignored and came into play in the finish. This is the best version of Shane Strickland I've ever seen, personally. He was off the charts great in this. The swerve stomps were awesome and that arm move... idk what the hell it was but jesus christ it was cool. :lol Tony Schiavone on commentary too!? :mark: Wishing all the best for MLW. Huge breath of fresh air in the wrestling world.


Holy shit this match rules. Took me utterly by surprise as I haven't watched any MLW and I am not used to seeing Strickland mat wrestle. The dude is slick. He can still do wild spots crisply, and that counter to the Bro 2 Sleep was absolutely stunning. Riddle obviously has huge presence, and made all the mat struggling look great. They built it up like Strickland was going to be babyface-in-peril, then just kept going, and he got more than a comeback, instead winding up looking like he more than belonged. It got better and better, until some truly sick and great final minutes. Maybe one of my favorite singles matches of the year.

YES vote.


----------



## Dr. Middy

Playing catchup still after taking a bit of a break!

*YES to Matt Riddle vs Will Osperay - WWN Mercury Rising 2018*

Yes this had the corny shit of Osperay coming back from the dead with fighting spirit and all that after he seemed to paralyze himself off the top rope, but it was incredibly entertaining. Riddle was AWESOME here, just destroying Riddle with throws and strikes the whole way through, continually targeting the neck when he could see Osperay getting weaker and weaker. I’ll give Osperay some props, as he did look slower given how many matches he did by the point, which was a nice touch. Great main event for this show by both guys.

*****
*

*NO but Recommended - Catch Point (Chris Dickinson & Jaka) vs. Ringkampf (Timothy Thatcher & WALTER) - WWN Mercury Rising 2018*

Real good tag match that just built up well until it basically was a tornado tag by the end. Really was rooting for Ringkampf here, as it feels like Dickinson and Jaka have had the titles forever now.

****3/4
*

*YES to Daisuke Nakemoto vs Keith Lee - WWN Mercury Rising 2018*

BIG LADS WRASSLIN. For the majority of this, we got a great mean guy match full of hard strikes, and Nakemoto even got Lee up for a great big suplex and german, along with a big man missile dropkick. Lee was tremendous as usual, his sense of timing on moves and how he reads the crowd and lets them get excited for what he’s about to do next is second to none. Terrific match!

******

*YES to PCO vs WALTER - Joey Janela's Spring Break 2*

Gotta say, PCO busting out suicide dives and moonsaults is goddamn insane for his age. He and WALTER burned down the house in a pretty good match, with a fantastic chopfest in the middle, and it was just a hoot to watch. 

******


----------



## Corey

*NEVER Openweight Championship:* Hirooki Goto (c) vs. Juice Robinson _(NJPW Road to Dontaku 4/27)_ ***** 1/4 (YES!!)*

Holy FUCK this came out of left field! What an awesome back and forth match. Something interesting always happening and tons of great action. The counters, reversals, and nearfalls in the last 10 minutes were insane. Can't tell you how hard I popped for the Shouten Kai. :mark: Feel like he hasn't that move in ages! If this match was booked and planned this way, I have no earthly idea why it didn't main event. The crowd was SO fucking into it. Now if these guys were told they weren't main eventing and that motivated them and they went out and put THIS together, well that's a different story and if so... wow. What a match!

Tanahashi & KUSHIDA vs. Okada & Ospreay - **** 1/2*


----------



## Desecrated

Hiromu Takahashi vs Yoshinobu Kanemaru - No / Recommended 

A nice teaser for the upcoming BOSJ. A solid match throughout, with nothing much more to write on about (typical of a Kanemaru match). 

Killer Elite Squad vs SANADA & EVIL 29/04 - Almost / Recommended

An interesting tag match, different dynamic than usual at play here. Red Shoes with no authority to enforce the rules of a tag-match, it turned into a tornado match and a prolonged 2 on 1 beatdown from KES on EVIL after SANADA was murdered on the outside. The beatdown segment was great, Archer played a great villain and fall-guy. The match teased a hot run at the end by SANADA and EVIl but it ended without letting the crowd get up in a fervor. I really enjoyed it due to the different dynamic at play. Well structured, great heel control but the faces needed a longer shine.

Tetsuya Naito vs Minoru Suzuki - No

A good match, great selling by Naito and some good fire in early attempts at a comeback. But what went wrong here was the impotency of MiSu's offence. He knawed at the leg for half the match to no avail, to fall to a Destino after being rocked. In cases like this, I'd look to the smaller details. Was Suzuki taken down with impact moves targetting his back throughout the match? Not really. He took some slaps and strikes but nothing to fall to a Destino so ordinarily. Should finishers be protected? Absolutely, when the work is there to make it look like it has conviction. The match built and teased a hot end, and didn't deliver it. The tag match suffered a bit of the same (the babyface comeback was teased but ended without getting much of it). Both of these just really killed the crowd, after Hiromu and Kanemaru got their finish right. 

The crowd really wanted to be into both matches but they didn't really get given the chance to root behind Los Ingobernables.


----------



## MC

*~ Dragon Gate Open The New Year Gate 2018 - Day 8 (27/01) ~*

*No but recommend: ANTIAS (Shingo Takagi, Takashi Yoshida & Yasushi Kanda) vs. MaxiMuM (Ben-K, Kotoka & Naruki Doi) ***¾ *

- _Loved this. Everyone looked good and gelled together to very little surprise. Doesn't matter how many times you see this or any other match, they are always great._

*No but recommend: Masaaki Mochizuki & Ryo Saito vs. Tribe Vanguard (BxB Hulk & Kzy) ***½*

- _Very enjoyable tag team match. _


*~ NJPW Wrestling Hi No Kuni (29/04) ~*

*No to: Tetsuya Naito vs Minoru Suzuki ****

- _Fine match but with these two 'fine' is not enough. Suzuki lacked his usual intensity for me and Naito wasn't great. He was just doing his usual routine but never really added anything on to that. _


----------



## antoniomare007

*YES* to *Shingo vs Naoya Nomura - AJPW Champions Carnival 4/24/18*

Just 13 minutes of these two hitting each other and trading moves in a fun sprint that had a great finishing stretch.


----------



## Zatiel

Absolutely NO to Suzuki Vs. Naito. Boring, meandering, Naito's selling isn't nearly good enough to lie in Suzuki's holds for half an hour. The best thing about this match-up is their difference of personalities between the psycho and the tranquilo, and instead they relied on Suzuki's generic domination of a babyface in peril.


----------



## antoniomare007

*HELL YES* to *Tomohiro Ishii vs Aaron Henare - NJPW 4/24/18*

This took me back to when Ishii was barely pushed and known but he kept on putting MOTYCs everytime he was booked in Korakuen for a singles match in a small show. Henare is fucking legit, I'd be shocked if New Japan is able to keep him for long unless he gets a huge push and money raise in the next 2 years. Great match, really felt like a coming out party for a promising young talent, and Korakuen was right there with it all along.


----------



## The Nuke

Shingo vs Ishikawa from CC 4/29: A Block Final

Big yes ****


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

NJPW Wrestling Hinokuni:
_Los Ingobernables de Japon (EVIL & SANADA) vs. Killer Elite Squad for the IWGP Tag Team Championship-****3/4*
Minoru Suzuki vs. Tetsuya Naito for the IWGP Intercontinental Championship-****3/4*_


----------



## SHIRLEY

*NO* but recommended to Bill Carr vs. Shockwave The Robot and Tracy Williams vs. Joey Janela (+post-match segment :done) from Beyond 'Welcome Home: Night 2'


----------



## DELITE

No but recommended: 

Zack Sabre Jr. vs Lucky Kid 
WxW We Love Wrestling Tour - Frankfurt 21/4/18
An Example of how shitty crowd can hurt a great match
***3/4

No but highly recommended 
Jun Akiyama vs. Naomichi Marufuji
AJPW Champion Carnival 2018 - Tag 13 
****


----------



## Dr. Middy

*NO to Punishment Martinez vs Tomohiro Ishii - ROH Supercard of Honor XII*

Martinez jumping over the corner at his size is goddamn ridiculous, much less doing ranas and flips to the outside. They worked real well here, I was kinda bummed that it was as short as it was, because it felt like he was starting to get real good. Still, fun match.

****1/2
*

*YES to Hangman Page vs Kota Ibushi - ROH Supercard of Honor XII*

Page really needs to learn to stop landing on his head and neck, that german off the barricade was incredibly harsh looking. Same goes for Ibushi now that I think about it.

I thought this match was tremendous in every aspect I could think of. We had some excellent high flying spots, one awesome striking exchange, and just suplexes and big moves galore. The selling wasn’t really there, but the pacing was good and the ending was done very well and they didn’t overdo it. Ibushi has good matches with everybody, but Page continues to look better and better. 

*****1/4
*
*
YES to SoCal Uncensored (Christopher Daniels, Frankie Kazarian & Scorpio Sky) vs. Flip Gordon & The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) - ROH Supercard of Honor XII*

As expected, a tremendously fun, action filled spotfest. While everybody was great here, Scorpio shined quite a bit an Matt’s selling of his back was again on point, Flip was the star here with some of the crazy shit he did, including a one legged dive to the outside off the ringpost, and his insane fall where he knocked is head into a ladder (and I wish he sold that more). Still a violent war!

*****1/2
*

*NO but Recommended - Cody vs Kenny Omega - ROH Supercard of Honor XII*

First off, negatives. I thought this went like 40+ minutes and at points it really felt like it was dragging, weird for a match with as much heat as they had from the start. They seemed to kinda lose the crowd at a point too, and while the methodical pace was nice for a decent portion of the match, I think they stayed going that speed for way too long.

Otherwise, I thought it was really good, with Cody continuing to be an A plus heel, just a gigantic douche, while Kenny worked well as a babyface in conjunction. The last say 8 minutes or so following Brandi going through the table was great and filled with drama, and I think I would have liked it more with maybe 7-10 minutes cut off. So overall, I liked it quite a bit, but it was underwhelming when I know both guys are capable of better. 

****3/4
*


----------



## NastyYaffa

Currently have Shadow Explosion blasting on a repeat after watching this one:

*Jun Akiyama vs. Naomichi Marufuji - ****1/4 - YES!*

My biggest takeaway from this match & the CC in general is that it's 2018 and he's 48 years old, but Jun Akiyama might be the best wrestler in all of Japan. His performance here was absolutely flawless; terrific with his cocky body language & even more brutal & focused w/ his work over the neck than usual. Marufuji on the other hand was VERY hit & sadly more of a miss w/ his performance. His selling was spotty & his hope spots were either very meh or very good. Akiyama certainly sold all of them masterfully though. Overall this is a good reminder of Akiyama's all-time greatness & Marufuji's awfulness - it's Akiyama who carried this match to GREAT levels w/ his simply perfect all around performance & it's Marufuji who denied it from ****1/2+ classic status with his spotty performance.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Minoru Suzuki (c) v. Tetsuya Naito, NJPW Hinokuni - *****

*Shane Strickland v. Matt Riddle, Major League Wrestling - *****


----------



## MC

*Champion Carnival Finals 30/04*

*Yes To: Kento Miyahara vs Naomichi Marufuji ****3/4 *

- _The crowd was hot for Kento throughout the match, wanting him to persevere against the Outsider. But being respectful to Marufuji due to the history. Marufuji slowing the pace of the match to suit him, working on the neck which eventually lead to the finish. Then it built and went faster and faster with every Ko-oh knee or crescent kick. Kento’s facial expressions were great, filled with emotion and determination in the match, desperately trying to defend his company against Marufuji. Marufuji using the Emerald Flowsion is genius considering that Misawa is an All Japan and Puro legend as well as Marufuji trainer. 

Whilst Kento rarely sells the neck, the selling of the exhaustion is done really well and the timing of the kick outs from both men were done perfectly and had me off my seat despite me being in my 2nd viewing of the match. Multiple times, the count almost being three. Kento brings a level of explosive that was needed with Marufuji matches. But Marufuji’s knees were quick and lethal. What’s great about them was that they brought a sense of the match could end with any knee. _


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Seth Rollins vs Finn Balor on Raw (4/30/18) for the Intercontinental title.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## Corey

**** 3/4 (NO but Recommended)* for the IC Title match between Rollins and Balor tonight. Easily my favorite match between them. An all out sprint where there's no room to breathe but Balor took the time to sell hard when he could and I appreciated the fuck out of that. Crowd in Montreal was white hot and the twists and turns were wild down the stretch. I loved it. Rollins is about to have 3 televised title defenses in a 10 day span. Fucking iron man! Carrying the torch while they book Lesnar like complete shit. :lol

@MC 16 if you're gonna come in here and give the match like **1/4 just don't even bother buddy cause I got it covered. :lol


----------



## Joshi Judas

Seth Rollins vs Finn Balor: ****

Great all out, back and forth sprint.


----------



## MC

Corey said:


> **** 3/4 (NO but Recommended)* for the IC Title match between Rollins and Balor tonight. Easily my favorite match between them. An all out sprint where there's no room to breathe but Balor took the time to sell hard when he could and I appreciated the fuck out of that. Crowd in Montreal was white hot and the twists and turns were wild down the stretch. I loved it. Rollins is about to have 3 televised title defenses in a 10 day span. Fucking iron man! Carrying the torch while they book Lesnar like complete shit. :lol
> 
> @MC 16 if you're gonna come in here and give the match like **1/4 just don't even bother buddy cause I got it covered. :lol


Hey now, my rating is the same as their other matches, the ones I liked anyway. ***. I liked the majority of the match up to a certain point. Didn't like Balor basically no selling the superplex but he did occasional show some signs of selling for the rest of the match so it's not too bad.


It probably seemed like I hated it but I was just very disappointing in Balor being the big fan of the guy that I am.


----------



## Dr. Middy

*NO to Seth Rollins vs Finn Balor - WWE RAW 4/30/18*

Fun match that turned into an enjoyable sprint, but the non existent selling at points (especially the superplex spot) kinda hurt it a ton for me, and it felt like any indyriffic main event by the end. Still, both guys looked good in it. 

****1/2*


----------



## TD Stinger

I'm gonna say YES to:

*WWE Monday Night Raw 4/30: Finn Balor vs. Seth Rollins*

Probably their best match they've had together. Just a great spring of a match. Had callbacks to their previous matches. Hot crowd. Just so much fun. I know some people will point out the ridiculous of Balor hitting a Falcon Arrow literally right after getting hit with a Superplex. And you're not wrong. But again, it was a sequence that fit their rivalry and it was so well don that I don't care if it's ridiculous.



Also going to nominate this match because I forgot to earlier:

*NJPW Road to Wrestling Dontaku 4/27: Juice Robinson vs. Hirooki Goto*

Just a smooth as fuck match. So many great counters and sequences.


----------



## Corey

If you notice momentarily after they get up from Finn hitting that falcon arrow, Seth is over in the corner and Finn stands up clutching his back and bent over in pain. The selling is there, my dudes. Plus they lay on the mat for a handful of seconds to sell after the pinfall attempt from that suplex sequence so I wasn't bothered by it.



MC 16 said:


> Hey now, my rating is the same as their other matches, the ones I liked anyway. ***. I liked the majority of the match up to a certain point. Didn't like Balor basically no selling the superplex but he did occasional show some signs of selling for the rest of the match so it's not too bad.
> 
> It probably seemed like I hated it but I was just very disappointing in Balor being the big fan of the guy that I am.


Haha I'm just busting your balls man. You're just usually much more overly critical of WWE matches than you are with all the puro you watch from what I've noticed.


----------



## MC

Corey said:


> If you notice momentarily after they get up from Finn hitting that falcon arrow, Seth is over in the corner and Finn stands up clutching his back and bent over in pain. The selling is there, my dudes. Plus they lay on the mat for a handful of seconds to sell after the pinfall attempt from that suplex sequence so I wasn't bothered by it.
> 
> 
> Haha I'm just busting your balls man. You're just usually much more overly critical of WWE matches than you are with all the puro you watch from what I've noticed.


I wouldn't say I'm more overly critical but I'm not just into the matches as much so my criticisms stand out much more. In all truth, I'm just burned out by WWE. Kinda need to go on a break from watching it.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Happy May!



> NJPW:
> *Roppongi 3K vs. The Young Bucks (Wrestle Kingdom 12) || YES = 14 ||*
> Cody vs. Kota Ibushi (Wrestle Kingdom 12) || YES = 9 ||
> *Minoru Suzuki vs. Hirooki Goto (Wrestle Kingdom 12) || YES = 24 ||*
> *Marty Scurll vs. Hiromu Takahashi vs. KUSHIDA vs. Will Ospreay (Wrestle Kingdom 12) || YES = 18 ||*
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Jay White (Wrestle Kingdom 12) || YES = 2 ||
> *Kenny Omega vs. Chris Jericho (Wrestle Kingdom 12) || YES = 32 ||*
> *Kazuchika Okada vs. Tetsuya Naito (Wrestle Kingdom 12) || YES = 24 ||*
> El Soberano Jr. vs. Sanson (FantasticaMania - Day 6) || YES = 1 ||
> Niebla Roja vs. Gran Guerrero (FantasticaMania - Day 6) || YES = 2 ||
> Angel de Oro & Niebla Roja vs. Gran Guerrero & Ultimo Guerrero (Fantastica Mania - Day 7) || YES = 1 ||
> Volador Jr. vs. El Barbaro Cavernario (Fantastica Mania - Day 7) || YES = 1 ||
> Rush vs. Satoshi Kojima (Fantastica Mania - Day 8) || YES = 2 ||
> Dragon Lee & Mistico vs. Gran Guerrero & Ultimo Guerrero (Fantastica Mania - Day 8) || YES = 2 ||
> *Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Minoru Suzuki (The New Beginning in Sapporo) || YES = 16 ||*
> The Young Bucks vs. Roppongi 3K (The New Beginning in Sapporo - Day 2) || YES = 6 ||
> *Kenny Omega vs. Jay White (The New Beginning in Sapporo - Day 2) || YES = 11 ||*
> CHAOS vs. Los Ingobernables de Japon (Road to the New Beginning - Day 6) || YES = 3 ||
> Los Ingobernables de Japon vs. CHAOS (Road to the New Beginning - Day 7) || YES = 3 ||
> Tetsuya Naito vs. YOSHI-HASHI (The New Beginning in Osaka) || YES = 1 ||
> *Will Ospreay vs. Hiromu Takahashi (The New Beginning in Osaka) || YES = 11 ||*
> *Kazuchika Okada vs. SANADA (The New Beginning in Osaka) || YES = 13 ||*
> Flip Gordon vs. Hiromu Takahashi vs. KUSHIDA (Honor Rising - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> Bullet Club vs. Golden Lovers & Chase Owens (Honor Rising - Day 1) || YES = 3 ||
> Dalton Castle vs. Beer City Bruiser vs. Beretta (Honor Rising - Day 2) || YES = 2 ||
> *Bullet Club vs. Golden Lovers (Honor Rising - Day 2) || YES = 11 ||*
> Roppongi 3K vs. Los Ingobernables de Japon vs. Suzuki-gun (46th Anniversary Show) || YES = 1 ||
> Taichi vs. Tetsuya Naito (46th Anniversary Show) || YES = 1 ||
> Minoru Suzuki vs. Togi Makabe (46th Anniversary Show) || YES = 3 ||
> Kazuchika Okada vs. Will Ospreay (46th Anniversary Show) || YES = 7 ||
> Juice Robinson vs. Yujiro Takahashi (New Japan Cup - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> *Michael Elgin vs. Tomohiro Ishii (New Japan Cup - Day 1) || YES = 17 ||*
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Taichi (New Japan Cup - Day 2) || YES = 7 ||
> *Kota Ibushi vs. YOSHI-HASHI (New Japan Cup - Day 3) || YES = 10 ||*
> *Tetsuya Naito vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (New Japan Cup - Day 3) || YES = 15 ||*
> Chuckie T vs. SANADA (New Japan Cup - Day 4) || YES = 2 ||
> Juice Robinson vs. Michael Elgin (New Japan Cup - Day 5) || YES = 1 ||
> *Kota Ibushi vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (New Japan Cup - Day 6) || YES = 11 ||*
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Juice Robinson (New Japan Cup - Day 7) || YES = 7 ||
> *SANADA vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (New Japan Cup - Day 8) || YES = 11 ||*
> *Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (New Japan Cup - Finals) || YES = 13 ||*
> Jushin Liger vs. Will Ospreay (Strong Style Evolved) || YES = 1 ||
> CHAOS vs. Suzuki-gun (Strong Style Evolved) || YES = 2 ||
> Jay White vs. Hangman Page (Strong Style Evolved) || YES = 3 ||
> *Golden Lovers vs. The Young Bucks (Strong Style Evolved) || YES = 23 ||*
> *Will Ospreay vs. Marty Scurll (Sakura Genesis) || YES = 13 ||*
> Bullet Club vs. Golden Lovers (Sakura Genesis) || YES = 2 ||
> *Kazuchika Okada vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (Sakura Genesis) || YES = 17 ||*
> Toa Henare vs. Tomohiro Ishii (Road to Wrestling Dontaku - Day 10) || YES = 3 |
> Hirooki Goto vs. Juice Robinson (Road to Wrestling Dontaku - Day 12) || YES = 6 ||
> Minoru Suzuki vs. Tetsuya Naito (Wrestling Hinokuni) || YES = 1 ||
> 
> Other Puro:
> Daisuke Sekimoto & Kazusada Higuchi vs. Hideki Suzuki & Konosuke Takeshita (DDT/BJW Toshikoshi Pro-Wrestling ~ Toshiwasure! Two Organization Shuffle Tag Tournament) || YES = 1 ||
> Joe Doering vs. Zeus (AJPW New Year Wars - Day 1) || YES = 7 ||
> Daisuke Sekimoto & Hideki Suzuki vs. Twin Towers (BJW New Year) || YES = 4 ||
> Daichi Hashimoto vs. Ryuichi Kawakami (BJW New Year) || YES = 1 ||
> Masashi Takeda vs. Takumi Tsukamoto (BJW New Year) || YES = 1 ||
> Naoya Nomura vs. Ryouji Sai (AJPW New Year Wars - Day 2) || YES = 2 ||
> Burning Wild vs. Violent Giants (AJPW New Years Wars - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> *Mike Bailey vs. Shuji Ishikawa (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Shinjuku) || YES = 11 ||*
> Jiro Kuroshio vs. Konosuke Takeshita (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Shinjuku) || YES = 3 ||
> Kenoh vs. Kaito Kiyomiya (NOAH Navigation For The Future - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Konosuke Takeshita vs. Tetsuya Endo (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Osaka - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Akito vs. Shuji Ishikawa (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Osaka - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Jiro Kuroshio vs. Tetsuya Endo (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Nerima) || YES = 1 ||
> HARASHIMA vs. Konosuke Takeshita (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Nerima) || YES = 1 ||
> Mike Bailey vs. Yukio Sakaguchi (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Yokohama) || YES = 4 ||
> Daisuke Sasaki vs. Shuji Ishikawa (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Yokohama) || YES = 1 ||
> Masa Kitamiya & Masato Tanaka vs. Naomichi Marufuji & Shingo Takagi (Riki Choshu Produce Power Hall ~ Set Back The Clock) || YES = 1 ||
> Daisuke Sasaki vs. Mike Bailey (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Shin-Kiba) || YES = 1 ||
> Kazusada Higuchi vs. Shuji Ishikawa (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Shin-Kiba) || YES = 3 ||
> Keisuke Ishii vs. Konosuke Takeshita (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Shin-Kiba) || YES = 2 ||
> HARASHIMA vs. Tetsuya Endo (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Shin-Kiba) || YES = 1 ||
> Arisa Nakajima vs. Misaki Ohata (SEAdLINNNG Now Or Never) || YES = 1 ||
> Dezmond Xavier & Zachary Wentz vs. Bandido & Flamita (Dragon Gate Open The New Year Gate - Day 3) || YES = 1 ||
> Masaaki Mochizuki & Susumu Yokosuka vs. Tribe Vanguard (Dragon Gate Open The New Year Gate - Day 3) || YES = 1 ||
> Fuminori Abe vs. Takuya Nomura (BJW ~To Was Gat Early~) || YES = 2 ||
> Oedo Tai vs. Queen’s Quest (Stardom 7th Anniversary) || YES = 4 ||
> Taichi vs. Tetsuya Naito (TAKA & Taichi Produce TAKATAICHIMANIA) || YES = 2 ||
> HARASHIMA vs. Shuji Ishikawa (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix The Final!!) || YES = 2 ||
> Jun Akiyama & Yuji Nagata vs. Naoya Nomura & Ryouji Sai (AJPW Yokohama Twilight Blues Special) || YES = 2 ||
> Violent Giants vs. Yoshiken (AJPW Yokohama Twilight Blues Special) || YES = 4 ||
> ANTIAS vs. MaxiMuM vs. Tribe Vanguard (Dragon Gate Kotoka Road To Final - Day 5) || YES = 1 ||
> Masaaki Mochizuki vs. Kzy (Dragon Gate Kotoka Road To Final - Day 5) || YES = 7 ||
> Mary Apache, Mayu Iwatani & Tam Nakano vs. Oedo Tai (Stardom 10/02) || YES = 1 ||
> Oedo Tai vs. Mayu Iwatani & Tam Nakano (Stardom Queen’s Fest) || YES = 1 ||
> Io Shirai vs. Momo Watanabe (Stardom Queen’s Fest) || YES = 4 ||
> Hideki Suzuki & Jay Bradley vs. Atsushi Kotoge & Naomichi Marufuji (NOAH Navigation of Dash - Day 5) || YES = 1 ||
> Daisuke Sekimoto & Shuji Ishikawa vs. HARASHIMA & Konosuke Takeshita (DDT Into The Fight) || YES = 1 ||
> Daichi Hashimoto vs. Yasufumi Nakanoue (BJW 27/02) || YES = 2 ||
> MaxiMuM vs. Tribe Vanguard (Dragon Gate Champion Gate in Osaka - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Masaaki Mochizuki vs. Ben-K (Dragon Gate Champion Gate in Osaka - Day 2) || YES = 4 ||
> MaxiMuM & CK1 vs. Tribe Vanguard, Don Fujiii, Kagetora & Masaaki Mochizuki (Dragon Gate Kotoka Road To Final - The Ending) || YES = 1 ||
> Daichi Hashimoto vs. Takuya Nomura (BJW Ikkitousen ~ Strong Climb - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> Daisuke Harada vs. HAYATA (NOAH The Great Voyage in Yokohama) || YES = 1 ||
> Mohammed Yone & Quiet Storm vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima & Masa Kitamiya (NOAH The Great Voyage in Yokohama) || YES = 1 ||
> Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Hideki Suzuki (BJW Big Japan Full Metal) || YES = 2 ||
> Atsushi Kotoge & Naomichi Marufuji vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima & Masa Kitamiya (NOAH Global Tag League - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Takuya Nomura vs. Yuya Aoki (BJW Ikkitousen ~ Strong Climb - Day 2) || YES = 2 ||
> HARASHIMA & Naomichi Marufuji vs. Daisuke Sekimoto & Kazusada Higuchi (DDT Judgment ~ DDT 21st Anniversary Show ~) || YES = 3 ||
> Konosuke Takeshita vs. Shuji Ishikawa (DDT Judgement ~ DDT 21st Anniversary Show ~) || YES = 4 ||
> Atsushi Aoki vs. Shuji Kondo (AJPW Dream Power Series - Day 5) || YES = 1 ||
> Joe Doering vs. Kento Miyahara (AJPW Dream Power Series - Day 5) || YES = 1 ||
> ANTIAS vs. Genki Horiguchi & Kzy (Dragon Gate Glorious Gate - Day 9) || YES = 1 ||
> Go Shiozaki & Kaito Kiyomiya vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima & Masa Kitamiya (NOAH Global Tag League - Day 4) || YES = 1 ||
> Atsushi Kotoge & Naomichi Marufuji vs. Kenoh & Takashi Sugiura (NOAH Global Tag League - Day 4) || YES = 1 ||
> Daichi Hashimoto vs. Yasufumi Nakanoue (BJW Ikkitousen ~ Strong Climb - Day 6) || YES = 1 ||
> ANTIAS vs. Genki Horiguchi, Kzy, Punch Tominaga, Susumu Yokosuka & YASSHI (Dragon Gate The Gate of Passion - Day 3) || YES = 1 ||
> Shuji Ishikawa vs. Yuji Hino (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Kento Miyahara vs. Shingo Takagi (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 1) || YES = 3 ||
> Suwama vs. Zeus (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Kento Miyahara vs. Naoya Nomura (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 2) || YES = 2 ||
> Go Shiozaki & Kaito Kiyomiya vs. Kenoh & Takashi Sugiura (NOAH Global Tag League - Day 9) || YES = 1 ||
> Shingo Takagi vs. Yuji Hino (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 7) || YES = 3 ||
> Jun Akiyama vs. Suwama (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 7) || YES = 1 ||
> Kento Miyahara vs. Shuji Ishikawa (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 7) || YES = 1 ||
> Daichi Hashimoto vs. Hideki Suzuki (BJW Sapporo 2 Days - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Hana Kimura vs. Mika Iwata (Sendai Girls 19/04) || YES = 2 ||
> Io Shirai vs. Meiko Satomura (Sendai Girls 19/04) || YES = 3 ||
> Chihiro Hashimoto vs. Ayako Hamada (Sendai Girls 19/04) || YES = 1 ||
> Jun Akiyama vs. Zeus (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 11) || YES = 1 ||
> Naoya Nomura vs. Shingo Takagi (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 13) || YES = 1 ||
> Jun Akiyama vs. Naomichi Marufuji (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 13) || YES = 2 ||
> Shingo Takagi vs. Shuji Ishikawa (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 14) || YES = 1 ||
> Kento Miyahara vs. Naomichi Marufuji (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 15) || YES = 1 ||
> 
> Europe Indy:
> Doug Williams vs. Michael May (OTT Contenders 5) || YES = 1 ||
> Jordan Devlin vs. Darren Kearney (OTT Contenders 5) || YES = 1 ||
> Grizzled Young Veterans vs. Moustache Mountain (PROGRESS Chapter 61: Don’t Touch Me… Don’t… Don’t Touch Me) || YES = 1 ||
> Pete Dunne vs. Joseph Conners (PROGRESS Chapter 61: Don’t Touch Me… Don’t… Don’t Touch Me) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Brooks vs. Will Ospreay (PROGRESS Chapter 61: Don’t Touch Me… Don’t… Don’t Touch Me) || YES = 4 ||
> Travis Banks vs. Chris Brookes (PROGRESS Chapter 61: Don’t Touch Me… Don’t… Don’t Touch Me) || YES = 3 ||
> Monster Consulting & Ringkampf vs. RISE (wXw Back To The Roots XVII) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Brooks vs. Ryan Smile (RevPro High Stakes) || YES = 1 ||
> Mark Andrews vs. Will Ospreay (RevPro High Stakes) || YES = 2 ||
> Moustache Mountain vs. Suzuki-gun (RevPro High Stakes) || YES = 5 ||
> Chris Brookes vs. Trent Seven vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (PROGRESS Chapter 62: Fear No More, Come To Dust) || YES = 2 ||
> Travis Banks vs. TK Cooper (PROGRESS Chapter 62: Fear No More, Come To Dust) || YES = 1 ||
> *WALTER vs. Timothy Thatcher (PROGRESS Chapter 62: Fear No More, Come To Dust) || YES = 19 ||*
> Travis Banks vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (OTT Homecoming - Dublin) || YES = 1 ||
> Keith Lee vs. Mike Bailey (OTT Homecoming - Dublin) || YES = 1 ||
> Jordan Devlin vs. Timothy Thatcher (OTT Homecoming - Dublin) || YES = 1 ||
> The Kings of the North vs. The Rapture (OTT Homecoming - Dublin) || YES = 1 ||
> Chuck Taylor vs. Mark Haskins (OTT Homecoming - Belfast) || YES = 1 ||
> Keith Lee vs. Timothy Thatcher (OTT Homecoming - Belfast) || YES = 1 ||
> The Rapture vs. The Kings of the North (OTT Homecoming - Belfast) || YES = 1 ||
> David Starr vs. Mike Bailey (RevPro Live At The Cockpit 26) || YES = 1 ||
> Travis Banks vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (RevPro Live At The Cockpit 26) || YES = 1 ||
> Tyler Bate vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (PROGRESS Chapter 63: Take Me Underground) || YES = 7 ||
> British Strong Style vs. David Starr & Matt Riddle (PROGRESS Chapter 63: Take Me Underground) || YES = 4 ||
> Mark Davis vs. WALTER (PROGRESS Chapter 63: Take Me Underground) || YES = 6 ||
> David Starr vs. WALTER (FCP A Tribute to Francois Trebec) || YES = 2 ||
> Jonah Rock vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (PROGRESS Chapter 64: Thunderbastards Are Go!) || YES = 1 ||
> Chris Brookes vs. Eddie Dennis vs. Mark Andrews vs. Morgan Webster vs. Pete Dunne vs. TK Cooper vs. Trent Seven vs. Tyler Bate (PROGRESS Chapter 64: Thunderbastards Are Go!) || YES = 1 ||
> Alexander James vs. Timothy Thatcher (AMBITION 9) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. WALTER (AMBITION 9) || YES = 2 ||
> Mike Bailey vs. Timothy Thatcher (AMBITION 9) || YES = 1 ||
> Lucky Kid vs. Timothy Thatcher (wXw 16 Carat Gold - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> John Klinger vs. Ilja Dragunov vs. WALTER (wXw 16 Carat Gold - Day 2) || YES = 5 ||
> Absolute Andy vs. Timothy Thatcher (wXw 16 Carat Gold - Day 3) || YES = 1 ||
> Ringkampf vs. RISE (wXw 16 Carat Gold - Day 3) || YES = 1 ||
> Absolute Andy vs. David Starr (wXw 16 Carat Gold - Day 3) || YES = 2 ||
> David Starr vs. WALTER (Defiant Lights Out) || YES = 1 ||
> Ilja Dragunov vs. David Starr vs. Travis Banks vs. WALTER (wXw We Love Wrestling Tour: London) || YES = 1 ||
> Travis Banks vs. Morgan Webster (PROGRESS Chapter 65: Have Some Faith In The Sound) || YES = 1 ||
> David Starr vs. WALTER (Defiant Road to No Regrets) || YES = 1 ||
> The Angel Cruzers vs. The Kings of the North (OTT Martina’s Gaff Party 3: Sayonara Session Moth) || YES = 1 ||
> LJ Cleary vs. Joey Janela vs. Martina The Session Moth vs. Joey Janela vs. TK Cooper (OTT Martina’s Gaff Party 3: Sayonara Session Moth) || YES = 1 ||
> Jordan Devlin vs. Angelico (OTT Martina’s Gaff Party 3: Sayonara Session Moth) || YES = 1 ||
> 
> US Indy:
> David Starr vs. Joey Janela (Beyond Heavy Lies The Crown) || YES = 1 ||
> Keith Lee vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (PWG Mystery Vortex V) || YES = 3 ||
> The Chosen Bros vs. Ringkampf (PWG Mystery Vortex V) || YES = 3 ||
> Eddie Kingston vs. Leo Howlett (NWL 13/01) || YES = 1 ||
> Catch Point vs. Ringkampf (EVOLVE 98) || YES = 2 ||
> AR Fox vs. Matt Riddle (EVOLVE 98) || YES = 1 ||
> Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Darby Allin (EVOLVE 98) || YES = 7 ||
> Fred Yehi vs. Timothy Thatcher (EVOLVE 99) || YES = 2 ||
> WALTER vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (EVOLVE 99) || YES = 6 ||
> Keith Lee vs. Chris Dickinson (EVOLVE 99) || YES = 1 ||
> Markus Crane vs. SHLAK (GCW Hit ‘Em Up) || YES = 1 ||
> B-Boy vs. Daniel Makabe (3-2-1 BATTLE! Battle Rumble) || YES = 1 ||
> Jonathan Gresham vs. Mike Quackenbush (Beyond Spirit of 76) || YES = 1 ||
> David Starr vs. Matt Riddle (Beyond Spirit of 76) || YES = 2 ||
> Jeff Cobb vs. Matt Riddle (MLW Road to the World Championship) || YES = 2 ||
> Darby Allin vs. Sami Callihan (MLW Road to the World Championship) || YES = 2 ||
> Michael Elgin vs. Tetsuya Naito (REVOLVER Friday the 16th Naito Takes Dayton) || YES = 1 ||
> James Drake vs. Matt Riddle (EVOLVE 100) || YES = 4 ||
> Keith Lee vs. AR Fox (EVOLVE 100) || YES = 1 ||
> Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Austin Theory (EVOLVE 100) || YES = 1 ||
> Chris Dickinson vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (EVOLVE 101) || YES = 1 ||
> Keith Lee vs. Tracy Williams (EVOLVE 101) || YES = 1 ||
> Austin Theory vs. Darby Allin vs. Jaka vs. Matt Riddle (EVOLVE 101) || YES = 1 ||
> CW Anderson vs. Dasher Hatfield (BLPW Jar of Flies) || YES = 1 ||
> Trevor Lee vs. Roy Wilkins (CWF Mid-Atlantic Worldwide 14/03) || YES = 2 ||
> Tom Lawlor vs. WALTER (GCW Matt Riddle’s Bloodsport) || YES = 6 ||
> Nick Gage vs. Timothy Thatcher (GCW Matt Riddle’s Bloodsport) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Minoru Suzuki (GCW Matt Riddle’s Bloodsport) || YES = 9 ||
> AR Fox vs. Will Ospreay (EVOLVE 102) || YES = 2 ||
> Daisuke Sekimoto & Munenori Sawa vs. Ringkampf (EVOLVE 102) || YES = 9 ||
> Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Matt Riddle (EVOLVE 102) || YES = 8 ||
> Jeff Cobb vs. Tomohiro Ishii (WrestleCon Mark Hitchcock Memorial Supershow) || YES = 4 ||
> Bandido & Flamita vs. Rey Fenix & Rey Horus (WrestleCon Mark Hitchcock Memorial Supershow) || YES = 3 ||
> Adam Brooks vs. Sammy Guevara vs. Shane Strickland vs. Will Ospreay (WrestleCon Mark Hitchock Memorial Supershow) || YES = 1 ||
> Timothy Thatcher vs. Toni Storm (Beyond/WWR Lit Up) || YES = 1 ||
> Dominic Garrini vs. Timothy Thatcher (EVOLVE 103) || YES = 1 ||
> Jaka vs. Munenori Sawa (EVOLVE 103) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Daisuke Sekimoto (EVOLVE 103) || YES = 1 ||
> CHAOS vs. Flip Gordon, Kota Ibushi & Shane Strickland (RevPro WrestleCon) || YES = 1 ||
> Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Tomohiro Ishii (RevPro WrestleCon) || YES = 6 ||
> Munenori Sawa vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (WWN Supershow: Mercury Rising) || YES = 1 ||
> Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Keith Lee (WWN Supershow: Mercury Rising) || YES = 3 ||
> Catch Point vs. Ringkampf (WWN Supershow: Mercury Rising) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Will Ospreay (WWN Supershow: Mercury Rising) || YES = 5 ||
> DJZ vs. Eli Everfly vs. ****** Loco vs. KTB vs. Teddy Hart vs. Tony Deppen (GCW Joey Janela’s Spring Break 2) || YES = 2 ||
> PCO vs. WALTER (GCW Joey Janela’s Spring Break 2) || YES = 9 ||
> WALTER vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (PROGRESS Chapter 67: Bourbon Is Also A Biscuit) || YES = 4 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Shane Strickland (MLW The World Championship Final) || YES = 3 ||
> Chris Dickinson vs. PCO (BLP Slamilton) || YES = 1 ||
> 
> WWE:
> Roman Reigns vs. Samoa Joe (RAW 01/01) || YES = 6 ||
> Johnny Gargano vs. The Velveteen Dream (NXT 24/01) || YES = 4 ||
> The Undisputed Era vs. The Authors of Pain (NXT Takeover: Philadelphia) || YES = 3 ||
> *Adam Cole vs. Aleister Black (NXT Takeover: Philadelphia) || YES = 16 ||*
> *Andrade Almas vs. Johnny Gargano (NXT Takeover: Philadelphia) || YES = 36 ||*
> *30-Man Royal Rumble (Royal Rumble) || YES = 10 ||*
> Brock Lesnar vs. Braun Strowman vs. Kane (Royal Rumble) || YES = 1 ||
> 30-Woman Royal Rumble (Royal Rumble) || YES = 1 ||
> Asuka vs. Sasha Banks (RAW 29/01) || YES = 2 ||
> TJP vs. Tyler Bate (205 Live 30/01) || YES = 2 ||
> Roderick Strong vs. Tyler Bate (NXT 31/01) || YES = 4 ||
> Hideo Itami vs. Roderick Strong (205 Live 06/02) || YES = 3 ||
> SAnitY vs. The Undisputed Era (NXT 07/02) || YES = 3 ||
> Apollo Crews vs. Bray Wyatt vs. Finn Bálor vs. Matt Hardy vs. Seth Rollins (RAW 12/02) || YES = 1 ||
> Drew Gulak vs. Tony Nese (205 Live 13/02) || YES = 2 ||
> Pete Dunne vs. Roderick Strong (NXT 14/02) || YES = 5 ||
> Braun Strowman vs. Elias vs. Finn Bálor vs. John Cena vs. Roman Reigns vs. Seth Rollins vs. The Miz (RAW 19/02) || YES = 4 ||
> Andrade Almas vs. Johnny Gargano (NXT 21/02) || YES = 7 ||
> Alexa Bliss vs. Bayley vs. Mandy Rose vs. Mickie James vs. Sasha Banks vs. Sonya Deville (Elimination Chamber) || YES = 2 ||
> Asuka vs. Nia Jax (Elimination Chamber) || YES = 2 ||
> AJ Styles vs. John Cena (SmackDown Live 27/02) || YES = 1 ||
> Cedric Alexander vs. TJP (205 Live 27/02) || YES = 1 ||
> Kalisto vs. Roderick Strong (205 Live 27/02) || YES = 4 ||
> Jinder Mahal vs. Randy Orton (SmackDown Live 06/03) || YES = 1 ||
> Buddy Murphy vs. Mustafa Ali (205 Live 06/03) || YES = 1 ||
> AJ Styles vs. Baron Corbin vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. John Cena vs. Kevin Owens vs. Sami Zayn (Fastlane) || YES = 4 ||
> Cedric Alexander vs. Roderick Strong (205 Live 13/03) || YES = 2 ||
> Pete Dunne vs. Adam Cole (NXT 14/03) || YES = 1 ||
> Danny Burch & Oney Lorcan vs. Pete Dunne & Roderick Strong (NXT 21/03) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Kassius Ohno (NXT 21/03) || YES = 1 ||
> Finn Bálor vs. Seth Rollins (RAW 02/04) || YES = 1 ||
> *Adam Cole vs. EC3 vs. Killian Dain vs. Lars Sullivan vs. Ricochet vs. The Velveteen Dream (NXT Takeover: New Orleans) || YES = 22 ||*
> Ember Moon vs. Shayna Baszler (NXT Takeover: New Orleans) || YES = 4 ||
> *Andrade Almas vs. Aleister Black (NXT Takeover: New Orleans) || YES = 20 ||*
> *Johnny Gargano vs. Tommaso Ciampa (NXT Takeover: New Orleans) || YES = 25 ||*
> The Miz vs. Finn Bálor vs. Seth Rollins (WrestleMania 34) || YES = 8 ||
> Charlotte Flair vs. Asuka (WrestleMania 34) || YES = 8 ||
> Randy Orton vs. Bobby Roode vs. Jinder Mahal vs. Rusev (WrestleMania 34) || YES = 2 ||
> *Kurt Angle & Ronda Rousey vs. Stephanie McMahon & Triple H (WrestleMania 34) || YES = 16 ||*
> Daniel Bryan & Shane McMahon vs. Kevin Owens & Sami Zayn (WrestleMania 34) || YES = 4 ||
> AJ Styles vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (WrestleMania 34) || YES = 3 ||
> AJ Styles vs. Daniel Bryan (SmackDown 10/04) || YES = 3 ||
> Akira Tozawa & Hideo Itami vs. Gran Metalik & Hideo Itami (205 Live 17/04) || YES = 1 ||
> Drew Gulak vs. Kalisto vs. Mustafa Ali vs. TJP vs. Tony Nese (205 Live 24/04) || YES = 2 |
> Cedric Alexander vs. Kalisto (Greatest Royal Rumble) || YES = 1 ||
> Seth Rollins vs. Finn Bálor vs. Samoa Joe vs. The Miz (Greatest Royal Rumble) || YES = 1 ||
> Seth Rollins vs. Finn Bálor (RAW 30/04) || YES = 3 ||
> 
> ROH:
> Best Friends vs. Dragon Lee & Titan vs. The Young Bucks (TV 20/01) || YES = 1 ||
> Jay Lethal vs. Jonathan Gresham (Honor Reigns Supreme) || YES = 5 ||
> Marty Scurll vs. Punishment Martinez (16th Anniversary Show) || YES = 1 ||
> The Hung Bucks vs. SoCal Uncensored (16th Anniversary) || YES = 4 ||
> *Dalton Castle vs. Jay Lethal (16th Anniversary Show) || YES = 10 ||*
> Hangman Page vs. Kota Ibushi (Supercard of Honor XII) || YES = 9 ||
> SoCal Uncensored vs. Flip Gordon & The Young Bucks (Supercard of Honor XII) || YES = 5 ||
> The Briscoes vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Jay Lethal (Supercard of Honor XII) || YES = 1 ||
> Cody vs. Kenny Omega (Supercard of Honor XII) || YES = 3 ||
> Dalton Castle vs. Marty Scurll (Supercard of Honor XII) || YES = 2 ||
> Jay Lethal vs. Jonathan Gresham (Masters of the Craft) || YES = 1 ||
> 
> Impact Wrestling:
> LAX vs. oVe (Impact Wrestling 18/01) || YES = 2 ||
> Austin Aries vs. Johnny Impact (Crossroads) || YES = 1 ||
> Brian Cage vs. Lashley (Impact Wrestling 29/03) || YES = 1 ||
> Aero Star, Drago & King Cuerno vs. Andrew Everett, Dezmond Xavier & DJ Z (Impact Wrestling vs. Lucha Underground) || YES = 1 ||
> Killshot & The Mack vs. LAX (Impact Wrestling vs. Lucha Underground) || YES = 3 ||
> Austin Aries vs. Fenix vs. Pentagon Dark (Impact Wrestling vs. Lucha Underground) || YES = 1 ||
> 
> Lucha Libre:
> ***** Casas vs. Sam Adonis (CMLL Lunes Arena Mexico) || YES = 1 ||
> Keyra vs. Ricky Marvin (Lucha Memes 01/02) || YES = 1 ||
> Demus 3:16 vs. Fuerza Guerrera (Innova Aztec Power 04/02) || YES = 1 ||
> El Satanico vs. Hechihero (Lucha Memes 05/02) || YES = 1 ||
> El Soberano Jr. vs. Niebla Roja (CMLL Super Viernes) || YES = 1 ||
> Dr. Cerebro vs. Ricky Marvin (IWRG 04/03) || YES = 2 ||
> Katigador vs. Vengador (Promociones Tao 21/03) || YES = 1 ||
> Dr. Cerebro vs. Ricky Marvin (IWRG 25/03) || YES = 1 ||
> El Barbaro Cavernario vs. El Soberano Jr. (CMLL 27/03) || YES = 2 ||


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

MC 16 said:


> I wouldn't say I'm more overly critical but I'm not just into the matches as much so my criticisms stand out much more. In all truth, I'm just burned out by WWE. Kinda need to go on a break from watching it.


I don't know how you manage it anyway. You probably watch more wrestling than me and thats saying a lot. Cutting out WWE saved me so much time and allowed me to get into other promotions that are far more deserving of my time and money.

However I found that not watching WWE made me realise just how much I despise them. Right now you'd have to pay me to watch them. Any time I see a bit of Raw or a gif or just hear about what happened at a show it becomes clear that I have zero tolerance for their contrived bullshit. So if you quit you might not want to go back

Anywho.... Dontaku Tour

*YES* Henare vs Tomohiro Ishii **** 1/4

Still not sold on Henare as a character I totally understand the Māori warrior stuff but he's a little over the top with it and it would serve him well to be a little more stoic during the match. But lets be honest with strikes like those he has every chance at a big future in NJPW if you can have matches like this then you are halfway there.

*YES* Juice Robinson vs Hirooki Goto **** ½

What is there to say other than Juice should win the NEVER Openweight title in the Tokyo Dome with his Dad in the front row. Book it Gedo. Also Taichi and Elgin coming up for Goto means this NEVER title reign is heating up very happy with that.


----------



## MC

*DDT Max Bump 2018 28/04/2018*

*No but Recommend: Konosuke Takeshita vs. Shigehiro Irie ***½ *

- _Now, I have heard mixed views on this. Some loved it and thought it’s one of the best matches of the year, others hated it. I loved the match way more then I hated it. Now, first the match was pretty damn great. Takeshita can be pretty meh in his matches (his Ishikawa match, for example) but I thought he was excellent in this match. He was very explosive in this moves and helped keep the pace fairly quick for the majority of the match and his bumping for Irie’s offence was very good, made him look like a beast. Was scared for his neck at times. Irie was fine, he took most of the offence in the match which is odd considering that he is the big heel (I’ll get to that in the moment) but whatever, when he did do some offence, it looks impactful and added something to the match. 

Now onto the criticisms of the match, like I said, Irie was the heel in this match. His thing has been to try and bring down DDT but in this match, you got none of that. If you saw this match without knowing the backstory, you would think it was a normal title match. He didn’t really do anything heelish, he took most of the offence and he was well received by the crowd. That’s really the only criticism I have of the match and whilst it does lower my opinion of the match, it doesn’t ruin it. 
_


---------

Now it's May, here is my to ten matches of April 



> *Top Ten Matches of April*
> 
> Kazuchika Okada vs Zack Sabre Jr - NJPW Sakura Genesis 01/04
> Kento Miyahara vs Naomichi Marufuji - AJPW Champion Carnival Finals 30/04
> WALTER vs Zack Sabre Jr - PROGRESS Chapter 67: Bourbon Is Also A Biscuit 07/04
> Io Shirai vs Meiko Satomura - Sendai Girls 19/04
> Johnny Gargano vs. Tommaso Ciampa - NXT TakeOver New Orleans 07/04
> Kento Miyahara vs. Shingo Takagi - AJPW Champion Carnival Day One 07/04
> Shingo Takagi vs Shuji Ishikawa - AJPW Champion Carnival Day Fourteen 29/04
> Adam Cole vs. EC3 vs. Killian Dain vs. Lars Sullivan vs. Ricochet vs. The Velveteen Dream - NXT TakeOver New Orleans 07/04
> Hana Kimura vs. Mika Iwata - Sendai Girls 19/04
> Daisuke Sekimoto & Munenori Sawa vs. Ringkampf - Timothy Thatcher & WALTER) - Evolve 102 - 05/04





> *Top Ten Matches of 2018 So Far*
> 
> 1 - Masaaki Mochizuki vs. Kzy - Dragon Gate Kotoka Road To Final - Day 5 - 07/02/18
> 2 - Kazuchika Okada vs Zack Sabre Jr	- NJPW Sakura Genesis - 01/04/18
> 3 - Timothy Thatcher vs Walter - Progress Chapter 62 - 28/01/18
> 4 - Kazuchika Okada vs Tetsuya Naito	- Wrestle Kingdom 12 - 04/01/18
> 5 - Hirooki Goto vs Minoru Suzuki - Wrestle Kingdom 12 - 04/01/18
> 6 - Kento Miyahara vs Naomichi Marufuji - AJPW Champion Carninval Final - 30/04/2018
> 7 - Zack Sabre Jr vs WALTER - PROGRESS Chapter 67: Bourbon Is Also A Biscuit	- 07/04/2018
> 8 - Zack Sabre Jr vs WALTER - Evolve 99 - 14/01/2018
> 9 - Sanada vs Kazuchika Okada - New Beginning in Osaka - 10/02/18
> 10 - Minoru Suzuki vs Hiroshi Takahashi - New Beginning in Sapporo Night One - 27/01/18
> 
> 
> Rewatched a few matches and some were even better on a rewatch (Kzy vs Mochizuki for example).


----------



## Corey

Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Lucky Kid _(wXw We Love Wrestling Tour: Frankfurt)_ ***** (YES!)*
https://rutube.ru/video/75f65d0238616dc7168a998480ae9b3d/?pl_type=user&pl_id=215790

Maybe I'm just in a real good wrestling mood right now but damn this was good. Lucky Kid is weird as all fuck in the early minutes but Sabre kicks him so hard in the chest that it basically wakes him up and he wrestles the rest of the match like a normal person.  His transformation honestly reminded me of James McAvoy going from Hedwig to Dennis in the movie _Split_. :lol Just a lovely back and forth encounter here with Lucky Kid really giving a breakout performance. Some of his chops quite literally rivaled ones by WALTER himself. Sabre is Sabre and that's always good in 2018. So glad he's not falling out of relevancy since losing to Okada.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Hirooki Goto © v. Juice Robinson, Road to Dontaku 04/27/18 - **** ¼ *

WOW ! Didn't expect this to be as good as it was but then again Goto was in it so I shouldn't be surprised.


----------



## Yeah1993

I watched a bunch of shit not long ago and wanted to wait until I watched more to post, but I don't know when I'll next watch anything, so I'll put some thoughts up now. I’m going mostly off of memory because I didn’t type any of this at the time so yeah. My dickhead file where I keep all the shit I want to watch corrupted out of nowhere so I'm gonna have to re-type it while remembering what I had on there, too. Yaaaaay.

*YES* to these 8 matches

*Zack Sabre Jr. v. Keith Lee (PWG Mystery Vortex 1/12/18)*
Might be the best dick performance I’ve seen out of Sabre yet, and against a guy twice his size no less. He really is in no position to be as cocky as he is in the match, but that’s complimented beautifully by the fact he actually pays for his mistakes. The opening few minutes I would call near-perfect small stubborn dick against a bigger opponent. It felt like there was a little comedy thrown in but it was the awesome Arn Anderson-style stooging comedy and not the Chuck Taylor girl-squealing-on-suplexes comedy. The kind of comedy that’s blended in really well as sort of a kayfabe unintentional backdrop to two guys who are trying to keep it cool. It’s just…one is a dick and pays for it. The match actually extends way beyond that too and grows into a really good David v. Goliath match.

*Hideki Suzuki v. Daisuke Sekimoto (Big Japan 3/11/18)
Daichi Hashimoto v. Takuya Nomura (Big Japan 3/8/18)*
I can remember some things about these but not anything that would sell anyone on it being better than your average match. I, uh, I really liked them. Suzuki's chain wrestling is so fucking cool, there is no reason in 2018 to work these spots if the crowd are going to pop for 'bigger' stuff, but he does it anyway and I know I say this every time but I am so thankful that this man is in pro wrestling. In a couple ways he's sort of like the modern day Osamu Nishimura. Who...during the mid 2000s was the modern day "guy working like a wrestler from decades ago." That's like, poetry or something. Deap. Aw man now I want Suzuki v. Takayama. 

*Matt Riddle v. WALTER (wXw 3/10/18)*
5 minutes and I may remove it if I rewatch it down the line but fuck it, it ruled. Despite the short length of this, I thought it was a very complete match, or at least would have been if the ending was much more vicious. WALTER kicking Riddle’s leg was such a great spot and it was backed by some pretty gnarly looking ankle torquing on the mat. Everything making Riddle feel super vulnerable and forcing him to resort to those elbows just could have been so much better if he delivered them with more oomph. Still adding it.

*WALTER v. Tom Lawlor (GCW Matt Riddle’s Bloodsport 4/5/18)*
Unlike the last WALTER match, it didn’t go 5 minutes. It went the full EIGHT! Like Riddle v. WALTER I could remove this down the line if I don’t feel comfortable with it on here but for now it stays. I’ve said before I dig WALTER for being the chunky guy who can also hit the mat, and I think this is the best showcase for WALTER’s ground game I’ve seen so far. He spends a lot of time smothering Lawlor, giving him no breathing room to basically go anywhere. When he wasn’t doing that he was laying it into Lawlor’s arm and caving his chest in. The finish ruled. 

****** Casas v. Aramis (Lucha Memes 3/11/18)*
Fuerza and Satanico might need to tell Casas that as such an old guy, he should probably cool down on the athleticism. Especially when he broke his ribs just this January. Tell me the last time you saw a wrestler over 50 go this fast. He is 58, btw. Another short match with just a megaton jammed into it, someone might even too much. That tope Aramis hit was pretty wild, could have damaged any part of his body on the supporting beam if gone wrong.

*Takuya Nomura v. Yuya Aoki (Big Japan 3/21/18)*
ANGER. Someone, somewhere must have pissed in both of these guys’ lunches and told them that the other guy did it, because a bunch of this was laid in pretty fiercely. I nearly left this off because of the shitty “fighting spirit” bits (Aoki asking to be kicked in the back, ughhhhh) but then they wailed on each other with blows and I realized they had gotten right back to where they left off with the ANGER. Stupid fun ten minutes.

*Barbaro Cavernario v. El Soberano Jr. (CMLL 3/21/18)*
My favourite match this year so far and I might watch it again to find out if it ranks next to some of my favourites ever. It’s one thing for a rudo to beat down a tecnico - it’s another for a rudo to beat down a tecnico for about 15 straight minutes and yet never have a dull moment or include bland repetitiveness. I think Soberano attempted one move in the first fifteen minutes. Yes, I said *attempted.* Cavernario got his eventually and as easy as it might be for a dozen+ minute slaughter look no-sold on a comeback, I didn’t feel it here. A terrific idea for a build; rudo domination with tecnico fire coming up from the bottom, and it was executed fantastically. The match was pretty much magic. I have watched a decent bit of Cavernario (compared to most modern wrestlers) and he quickly became a favourite of mine. This is far and away my favourite thing I’ve ever seen him do. Non-Gargano match of the year. Motherfucker would 2012 me never expected I'd write that.




Spoiler: indisputable proof that pancakes are better than waffles



Joe Doering v. Zeus (All Japan 1/2/18)
Kenny Omega v. Chris Jericho (New Japan 1/4/18)
Shuji Ishikawa v. Mike Bailey (DDT 1/5/18)
Zack Sabre Jr. v. Keith Lee (PWG 1/12/18)
Eddie Kingston v. Lee Howlett (NWL 1/13/18)
Timothy Thatcher/WALTER v. Tracey Williams/Dominic Garrini (Evolve 1/13/18)
Zack Sabre Jr. v. Darby Allin (Evolve 1/13/18)
Timothy Thatcher v. Fred Yehi (Evolve 1/14/18)
Takuya Nomura v. Fuminori Abe (Big Japan 1/17/18)
Queen’s Quest v. Oedo Tai (Stardom 1/21/18)
The Undisputed Era v. The Authors of Pain (WWE 1/27/18)
Andrade Almas v. Johnny Gargano (WWE 1/27/18)

Fuerza Guerrera v. Demus 3:16 (Innova Aztec Power 2/4/18)
El Satanico v. Hechicero (Lucha Memes 2/5/18)
Matt Riddle v. Jeff Cobb (MLW 2/8/18)
Sami Callihan v. Darby Allin (MLW 2/8/18)
Andrade Almas v. Johnny Gargano (WWE 2/27/18)

Daichi Hashimoto v. Takuya Nomura (Big Japan 3/8/18)
Matt Riddle v. WALTER (wXw 3/10/18)
***** Casas v. Aramis (Lucha Memes 3/11/18)
Hideki Suzuki v. Daisuke Sekimoto (Big Japan 3/11/18)
Takuya Nomura v. Yuya Aoki (Big Japan 3/21/18)
Barbaro Cavernario v. El Soberano Jr. (CMLL 3/21/18)

WALTER v. Tom Lawlor (GCW 4/5/18)
Matt Riddle v. Minoru Suzuki (GCW 4/5/18)
Matt Riddle v. Zack Sabre Jr. (Evolve 4/6/18)
Johnny Gargano v. Tommaso Ciampa (WWE 4/7/18) 
HHH/Stephanie McMahon v. Kurt Angle/Ronda Rousey (WWE 4/8/18)


----------



## Zatiel

I'm continuing to do a Top 100 Matches List with ties. Already this year there have been several amazing matches that I can't rank ahead of each other. My #6 slot is a mess, and rewatching matches has been fun, but hasn't changed my mind.

Related: apparently Matt Riddle Vs. Rey Fenix happened in AAW and I need to track that down immediately.



Spoiler: Current MOTY Rankings



1.	Kenny Omega & Kota Ibushi Vs. Nick Jackson & Matt Jackson (March 25) – NJPW: Strong Style Evolved
2.	Hiroshi Tanahashi Vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (March 21) – NJPW: New Japan Cup Day 9
3.	Matt Riddle Vs. Shane Strickland (April 12) – Major League Wrestling: The World Championship Final
4.	Kazuchika Okada Vs. SANADA (February 10) – NJPW: New Beginning in Osaka
5.	Kota Ibushi Vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (March 14) – NJPW: New Japan Cup Day 5
6.	Kenny Omega Vs. Chris Jericho (January 4) – No Disqualification Match from NJPW: Wrestle Kingdom 12
& Kazuchika Okada Vs. Tetsuya Naito (January 4) – NJPW: Wrestle Kingdom 12
& Andrade Cien Almas Vs. Johnny Gargano (January 27) – NXT: Takeover Philadelphia
& Andrade Cien Almas Vs. Aleister Black (April 7) –NXT: Takeover New Orleans 2018
7.	Timothy Thatcher Vs. WALTER (January 28) – PROGRESS: Chapter 62 
8.	Kazuchika Okada Vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (April 1) – NJPW: Sakura Genesis 2018
9.	Tomohiro Ishii Vs. Michael Elgin (March 9) – NJPW: New Japan Cup Day 1
10.	KUSHIDA Vs. Hiromu Takahashi Vs. Will Ospreay Vs. Marty Scurll (January 4) – NJPW: Wrestle Kingdom 12
11.	Ricochet Vs. Killian Dain Vs. Lars Sullivan Vs. Adam Cole Vs. EC3 Vs. Velveteen Dream (April 7) – Ladder Match from NXT: Takeover New Orleans 2018
12.	Zack Sabre Jr. Vs. WALTER (April 7) – Progress: Chapter 67 – Bourbon is Also a Biscuit
13.	Nick Jackson, Matt Jackson, & Flip Gordon Vs. Christopher Daniels, Frankie Kazarian, & Scorpio Sky (April 7) – Ladder Match from ROH Supercard of Honor 12
14.	Zack Sabre Jr. Vs. Tomohiro Ishii (April 6) - Revolution Pro at WrestleCon 2018
15.	Mayu Iwatani, Mary Apache, & Tam Nakano Vs. Kagetsu, Hana Kimura, & Natsu Sumire (February 10) - Stardom: Shin-Kiba 1st Ring
16.	Asuka Vs. Charlotte Flair (April 8) – WWE: Wrestlemania 34
17.	Zack Sabre Jr. Vs. Tetsuya Naito (March 11) – NJPW: New Japan Cup Day 3
18.	Hirooki Gotoh Vs. Juice Robinson (April 27) – NJPW: Road to Wrestling Dontaku at the Hiroshima Green Arena
19.	Kazuchika Okada Vs. Will Ospreay (March 6) - NJPW: 46th Anniversary Show
20.	Will Ospreay Vs. Mark Andrews (January 20) – RPW: High Stakes 2018
21.	Tomohiro Ishii Vs. Jeff Cobb (April 6) – WrestleCon Super Show
22.	Kenny Omega Vs. Jay White (January 28) - NJPW: New Beginning in Sapporo
23.	Hirooki Gotoh Vs. Minoru Suzuki (January 4) – Hair Vs. Hair Death Match from NJPW: Wrestle Kingdom 12
24.	Matt Riddle Vs. Minoru Suzuki (April 5) – WWN: Matt Riddle’s Bloodspot
25.	Kazuchika Okada & Tomohiro Ishii Vs. Zack Sabre Jr. & Minoru Suzuki (March 25) – NJPW: Strong Style Evolved
26.	Zack Sabre Jr. Vs. SANADA (March 18) - NJPW: New Japan Cup Day 8
27.	Dalton Castle Vs. Jay Lethal (March 9) – ROH: 16th Anniversary Show
28.	Hiromu Takahashi Vs. KUSHIDA Vs. Flip Gordon (February 23) – ROH: Honor Rising Night 1
29.	Matt & Nick Jackson Vs. Sho & Yo (January 4) – NJPW: Wrestle Kingdom 12
30.	Io Shirai Vs. Momo Watanabe (February 18) – Stardom: Queen’s Fes2018
31.	Jay White Vs. David Finlay (April 24) – NJPW: Road to Wrestling Dontaku at Korakuen Hall
32.	Kenny Omega & Kota Ibushi Vs. Cody Vs. Marty Scurll (February 24) – ROH: Honor Rising Night 2
33.	Kagetsu & Hana Kimura Vs. Mayu Iwatani & Tam Nakano (February 18) – Stardom: Queen’s Fes2018
34.	Austin Aries Vs. Pentagon Jr. Vs. Fenix (April 6) – Impact Wrestling Vs. Lucha Underground on Twitch
35.	Roderick Strong Vs. Pete Dunne (February 14) – NXT TV
36.	Meiko Satomura Vs. Toni Storm (February 18) – Stardom: Queen’s Fes2018
37.	Roderick Strong Vs. Hideo Itami (February 6) – WWE: 205 Live
38.	Hiroshi Tanahashi Vs. Jay White (January 4) – NJPW: Wrestle Kingdom 12
39.	Roderick Strong Vs. Tyler Bate (January 31) – NXT TV


----------



## TD Stinger

I'll do my Top 5 for 2018 now that we're 1/3 of the way through the year:

*1. NXT Takeover Orlando: Unsanctioned Match - Tommaso Ciampa vs. Johnny Gargano

2. NXT Takeover Philadelphia: Johnny Gargano vs. Andrade Cien Almas

3. NJPW Strong Style Evolved: The Young Bucks vs. The Golden Lovers

4. NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 12: Chris Jericho vs. Kenny Omega

5. WWE WrestleMania 34: Triple H & Stephanie McMahon vs. Kurt Angle & Ronda Rousey*

Stephanie McMahon is in a Top 5 match for me and I don't know what life is anymore.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Spoiler: My MOTYC's for 2018



2018 Match of the year list.

Johnny Gargano v. Tomasso Ciampa, NXT Takeover: New Orleans - **** 3/4
Adam Cole v. EC3 v. Ricochet v. Velveteen Dream v. Killian Dain v. Lars Sullivan, NXT Takeover: New Orleans - **** ¾ 
The Young Bucks v. The Golden Lovers, NJPW Strong Style Evolved - **** ¾
Andrade Cien Almas © v. Johnny Gargano, NXT Takeover: Philadelphia - **** ¾
Will Ospreay © v. Marty Scrull, Sakura Genesis - **** ¾ 
Kenny Omega v. Chris Jericho, Wrestlekingdom 12 - **** ¾
Matt Riddle © v. Will Ospreay, Mercury Rising - **** ½ 
Adam Cole v. Kassius Ohno, NXT TV 03/21/2018 - **** ½ 
WALTER © v. Timothy Thatcher, Progress CH. 62 - **** ½ 
Adam Cole v. Aleister Black, NXT Takeover: Philadelphia - **** ½
Hiroshi Tanahashi © v. Minoru Suzuki, New Beginning in Sapporo - **** ½ 
Zack Sabre Jr. v. Tetsuya Natio, NJC Night 3 - **** ½
Kazuchika Okada © v. Tetsuya Naito, Wrestlekingdom 12 - **** ½
Zack Sabre Jr. v. Kota Ibushi, NJC Night 6 - **** ½ 
Zack Sabre Jr. v. Hiroshi Tanahashi, NJC Final - **** ½ 
Kazuchika Okada © v. SANADA, New Beginning in Osaka - **** ½ 
Minoru Suzuki © v. Hirooki Goto, Wrestlekingdom 12 - **** ½ 
Roppongi 4K © v. The Young Bucks, Wrestlekingdom 12 - **** ¼
Kenny Omega © v. Jay White, New Beginning in Sapporo - **** ¼ 
Andrade Cien Almas © v. Aleister Black, NXT Takeover: New Orleans - **** ¼ 
YOSHI-HASHI v. Kota Ibushi, NJC Night 3 - **** ¼ 
Zack Sabre Jr. v. SANADA, NJC Night 8 - **** ¼ 
Kazuchika Okada © v. Zack Sabre Jr., Sakura Genesis - **** ¼ 
Will Ospreay © v. Himoru Takahashi, New Beginning in Osaka - **** ¼ 
Zack Sabre Jr. v. Walter, Evolve 99 - **** ¼
Kota Ibushi v. Hangman Page, Supercard of Honor - **** ¼ 
Adam Cole v. Pete Dunne ©, NXT TV 03/14/2018 - **** ¼ 
Hirooki Goto © v. Juice Robinson, Road to Dontaku 04/27/18 - **** ¼ 
Golden Lovers v. Cody & Marty Scrull, Honor Rising Night 2 - **** ¼ 
Matt Riddle v. Minoru Suzuki, Matt Riddle’s Bloodsport - **** ¼ 
Pete Dunne © v. Roderick Strong, NXT 02/15/18 - **** ¼
Shane Strickland v. Matt Riddle, MLW - ****
Michael Elgin v. Tomohiro Ishii, NJC Night 1 - **** 
Matt Riddle v. James Drake, Evolve 100 - ****
Zack Sabre Jr. © v. Matt Riddle, Evolve 102 - ****
Minoru Suzuki © v. Tetsuya Naito, NJPW Hinokuni - ****
Dalton Castle © v. Jay Lethal, ROH 16th Anniversary - ****
Andrade Cien Almas © v. Johnny Gargano, NXT 02/21/18 - ****
Jay Lethal v. Jonathan Gresham, Masters of the craft - ****
Jay Lethal v. Jonathan Gresham, Honor Reigns Supreme - **** 
Young Bucks © v. Roppongi 3K. New Beginning in Sapporo - ****
Tetsuya Naito v. Taichi, NJPW 46th Anniversary - ****
The Undisputed Era v. Sanity, NXT TV 02/07/18 - ****
Roderick Strong v. Tyler Bate, NXT TV 01/31018 - ****
Ronda Rousey & Kurt Angle v. Triple H & Stephanie McMahon, WrestleMania 34 - ****
Zack Sabre Jr. © v. Tomohiro Ishii, RPW Wrestlecon - ****
Tetsuya Naito v. Michael Elgin, REVOLVER Friday the 16th Naito Takes Dayton - ****
Hiroshi Tanahashi v. Taichi, NJC Night 2 - ****
Charlotte © v. Asuka, WrestleMania 34 - ****
Ember Moon © v. Shayna Bazler, NXT Takeover: New Orleans - ****
Marty Scrull © v. Will Ospraey v. Himoru Takahashi v. KUSHIDA, Wrestlekingdom 12 - ****
Hiroshi Tanahashi v. Juice Robinson, NJC Night 7 - ****
SANADA v. Chuck Taylor, NJC Night 4 - ****
John Cena v. Seth Rollins, Monday Night Raw 02/19/18 - ****
Tetsuya Naito v. YOSHI-HASHI, New Beginning in Osaka - ****
2018 Men’s Royal Rumble - ****
AJ Styles © v. Dolph Ziggler v. John Cena v. Kevin Owens v. Sami Zayn v. Baron Corbin, Fastlane - ****
Austin Aries © v. Johnny Impact, Impact Wrestling Cross Roads - ****
Hiroshi Tanahashi © v. Jay White, Wrestlekingdom 12 - ****
Roman Reigns © v. Samoa Joe, Raw 12/01/2018 - ****



Another good year for Cole :banderas


----------



## NastyYaffa

Since it's that time again where everyone is doing it 



Spoiler: THE 2018 WILDRIDE



Kenny Omega & Kota Ibushi vs. Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson (NJPW, 03/25)
Andrade Almas vs. Johnny Gargano (WWE, 01/27)
Timothy Thatcher vs. WALTER (PROGRESS, 01/28)
WALTER vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (PROGRESS, 04/07)

Absolute Andy vs. David Starr (wXw, 03/11)
Dalton Castle vs. Jay Lethal (ROH, 03/09)
Chris Jericho vs. Kenny Omega (NJPW, 01/04)

AJ Styles vs. Daniel Bryan (WWE, 04/10)
SANADA vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (NJPW, 03/18)
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (NJPW, 03/21)
Kurt Angle & Ronda Rousey vs. Stephanie McMahon & Triple H (WWE, 04/08)
Cody & Marty Scurll vs. Kenny Omega & Kota Ibushi (ROH/NJPW, 02/24)
Drew Gulak vs. Kalisto vs. Mustafa Ali vs. TJP vs. Tony Nese (WWE, 04/24)
Jun Akiyama vs. Suwama (AJPW, 04/15)
Christopher Daniels, Frankie Kazarian & Scorpio Sky vs. Hangman Page, Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson (ROH, 03/09)
Ilja Dragunov vs. John Klinger vs. WALTER (wXw, 03/10)

Jun Akiyama vs. Naomichi Marufuji (AJPW, 04/25)
Hirooki Goto vs. Minoru Suzuki (NJPW, 01/04)
Kazuchika Okada vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (NJPW, 04/01)
Absolute Andy vs. Timothy Thatcher (wXw, 03/11)
Buddy Murphy vs. Mustafa Ali (WWE, 03/06)
Michael Elgin vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW, 03/09)
Mike Bailey vs. Shuji Ishikawa (DDT, 01/05)
Jeff Cobb & Matt Riddle vs. Timothy Thatcher & WALTER (PWG, 01/12)
Mark Davis vs. WALTER (PROGRESS, 02/11)
Io Shirai vs. Momo Watanabe (Stardom, 02/18)

Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson vs. SHO & YOH (NJPW, 01/04)
Daniel Bryan & Shane McMahon vs. Kevin Owens & Sami Zayn (WWE, 04/08)
Mike Bailey vs. Yukio Sakaguchi (DDT, 01/11)
Darby Allin vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (EVOLVE, 01/13)
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Minoru Suzuki (NJPW, 01/27)
Timothy Thatcher vs. Toni Storm (Beyond/WWR, 04/05)
Daisuke Sekimoto & Munenori Sawa vs. Timothy Thatcher & WALTER (EVOLVE, 04/05)
Nick Gage vs. Timothy Thatcher (GCW, 04/05)
Drew Gulak vs. Tony Nese (WWE, 02/13)
Roman Reigns vs. Samoa Joe (WWE, 01/01)
Asuka vs. Sasha Banks (WWE, 01/29)
Dominic Garrini & Tracy Williams vs. Timothy Thatcher & WALTER (EVOLVE, 01/13)
Daisuke Sekimoto & Hideki Suzuki vs. Kohei Sato & Shuji Ishikawa (BJW, 01/02)
Akira Tozawa & Hideo Itami vs. Gran Metalik & Lince Dorado (WWE, 04/17)
B-Boy vs. Daniel Makabe (3-2-1 BATTLE!, 01/26)
Dominic Garrini vs. Timothy Thatcher (EVOLVE, 04/06)
Daichi Hashimoto vs. Hideki Suzuki (BJW, 04/15)
Tyler Bate vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (PROGRESS, 02/11)
Da Mack & John Klinger vs. Timothy Thatcher & WALTER (wXw, 03/11)
Keith Lee vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (PWG, 01/12)
Kalisto vs. Roderick Strong (WWE, 02/27)
David Starr vs. Matt Riddle (Beyond, 01/27)
Pete Dunne vs. Roderick Strong (WWE, 02/01)
Tom Lawlor vs. WALTER (GCW, 04/05)
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Taichi (NJPW, 03/10)
Morgan Webster vs. Travis Banks (PROGRESS, 03/25)
Jushin Liger vs. Will Ospreay (NJPW, 03/25)
David Starr vs. WALTER (Defiant, 03/19)
Matt Riddle vs. WALTER (wXw, 03/10)
Tetsuya Naito vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (NJPW, 03/11)
Daichi Hashimoto vs. Takuya Nomura (BJW, 03/08)
Braun Strowman vs. Brock Lesnar vs. Kane (WWE, 01/28)
Rush vs. Satoshi Kojima (NJPW, 01/22)
Lucky Kid vs. Timothy Thatcher (wXw, 03/10)


----------



## WOKELAND2

https://ibb.co/c6ZoG7

@NastyYaffa You can explain this?


----------



## MC

^^ I have to agree, Kento's selling of the neck was shit and non existent. That stopped me from giving it the full five tbh.


----------



## TJQ

Will post my list before going hard on those god damn Champion Carnival matches within the next few days. 



Spoiler



_*******
1/27 - Andrade Cien Almas (c) vs Johnny Gargano @ NXT Takeover: Philadelphia
1/28 - WALTER (c) vs Timothy Thatcher @ PROGRESS Chapter 62
3/25 - Golden Lovers vs The Young Bucks @ NJPW Strong Style Evolved

*****3/4*
4/19 - Meiko Satomura (c) vs Io Shirai @ Sendai Girls At Korakuen Hall

*****1/2*
2/18 - Io Shirai (c) vs Momo Watanabe @ STARDOM Queen's Fest
3/18 - Zack Sabre Jr vs SANADA @ NJPW New Japan Cup Night 8
4/7 - WALTER vs Zack Sabre Jr @ PROGRESS Chapter 67

*****1/4*
1/4 - Kenny Omega (c) vs Chris Jericho @ NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 12
1/5 - Shuji Ishikawa vs Mike Bailey @ DDT D-Ou Grand Prix
1/24 - Johnny Gargano vs The Velveteen Dream @ NXTV
1/28 - The Young Bucks (c) vs Roppongi 3k @ NJPW New Beginning In Sapporo Night 2
2/21 - Andrade Cien Almas (c) vs Johnny Gargano @ NXTV
3/15 - Zack Sabre Jr vs Kota Ibushi @ NJPW New Japan Cup Night 6
4/1 - Kazuchika Okada (c) vs Zack Sabre Jr @ NJPW Sakura Genesis
4/8 - Charlotte (c) vs Asuka @ WWE Wrestlemania 34

******
1/1 - Roman Reigns (c) vs Samoa Joe @ WWE RAW
1/2 - Twin Towers vs Daisuke Sekimoto & Hideki Suzuki @ BJW New year
1/4 - Roppongi 3k (c) vs The Young Bucks @ NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 12
1/4 - Minoru Suzuki (c) vs Hirooki Goto @ NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 12
1/11 - Mike Bailey vs Yukio Sakaguchi @ DDT D-Ou Grand Prix
1/13 - Zack Sabre Jr (c) vs Darby Allin @ EVOLVE 98
1/21 - Queen's Quest vs Odeo Tai @ STARDOM 7th Anniversary
1/28 - Kenny Omega (c) vs Jay White @ NJPW New Beginning In Sapporo Night 2
1/28 - Women's Royal Rumble Match @ WWE Royal Rumble
1/31 - Roderick Strong vs Tyler Bate @ NXTV
2/11 - WALTER (c) vs Mark Davis @ PROGRESS Chapter 63
2/14 - Pete Dunne (c) vs Roderick Strong @ NXTV
2/27 - Roderick Strong vs kalisto @ 205 Live
3/9 - The Hung Bucks (c) vs SoCal Uncensored @ ROH 16th Anniversary
3/9 - Dalton Castle (c) vs Jay Lethal @ ROH 16th Anniversary
3/10 - John Klinger (c) vs WALTER vs Ilja Dragunov @ wXw 16 Carat Gold Night 2
3/11 - Zack Sabre Jr vs Tetsuya Naito @ NJPW New Japan Cup Night 3
3/21 - Zack Sabre Jr vs Hiroshi Tanahashi @ NJPW New Japan Cup Finals
3/21 - Pete Dunne & Roderick Strong vs Oney Lorcan & Danny Burch @ NXTV
4/6 - Zack Sabre Jr (c) vs Tomohiro Ishii @ RPW Wrestlecon 2018
4/8 The Miz (c) vs Seth Rollins vs Finn Balor @ WWE Wrestlemania 34
_​


----------



## Corey

Zatiel said:


> Related: apparently Matt Riddle Vs. Rey Fenix happened in AAW and I need to track that down immediately.


It was short and nothing special. Tbh I remember absolutely nothing from it. :lol


----------



## NastyYaffa

WOKELAND2 said:


> https://ibb.co/c6ZoG7
> 
> @NastyYaffa You can explain this?


Doesn't that explain itself pretty well?


----------



## MC

*Dragon Gate: Gate of Passion - Day 15 03/04*

*Yes To: MaxiMuM (Naruki Doi & Masato Yoshino & Jason Lee) vs Natural Vibes (Kzy, “brother” Yasshi and Genki Horiguchi) *****

- _Awesome match! Loved the dance Natural Vibes did before the match. _


----------



## RatedTamer

*AJPW Champion Carnival 2018 - Tag 15*
*
YES to: Naomichi Marufuji vs Kento Miyahara - 2018 Champion Carnival Final - ****1/2 *

Gosh this was so good. Marufuji annihilating guys with strikes will never not be entertaining, and having one of the best sellers in the entire business doesn't hurt either. Magnificent pro wrestling.


----------



## Corey

RatedTamer said:


> and having one of the best sellers in the entire business doesn't hurt either.


I think you've got the wrong guy.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

*YES* to Okada/Tanahashi. Thats a 5 star for me.

*NO* (but recommend) Kushida/Ospreay


----------



## Desecrated

I'll go five on Tanahashi-Okada. THere's not another wrestler like Tanahashi. The arrogance to push for a second high-fly-flow, giving Okada a taste of his medicine with the Tombstone. The stiff slaps to remind him that he's still the ace. The little bits get me. Unreal level of charisma and charm had me rooting for him the entire way. Hope this isn't the beginning of the end, because he's still the best wrestler in the world to me. And there's Okada, he does stuff... I guess. He's a great foil because he's the man with the gold. That's about the biggest compliment I can give him. Just like Shibata last year, this match was made by the challenger.

KUSHIDA vs Ospreay, God is KUSHIDA a 10/10 wrestler. He has a great ability to bring the best out of Ospreay, and always determined to teach Ospreay about the importance of limb-work and the storytelling but of course, that's to little avail. Ospreay has everything, except a tolerable scream and the smarts. He's learning but he isn't at the same time. Nonetheless, I thought it was a MOTYC (a YES). On the lower end.


----------



## TD Stinger

YES to the following:

*NJPW Wrestling Dontaku Day 2: Kushida vs. Will Ospreay*

Pretty much everything after Kushida hits a Roll Through Jumping DDT off the Apron (you read that right) is a must watch.

*NJPW Wrestling Dontaku Day 2: Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kazuchika Okada*

There are some matches you can break down move by move and there are other matches you just have to watch and feel the experience. This is one of of those matches. Just go watch it, now.


----------



## MC

*NJPW Wrestling Dontaku Day Two 04/05*

*YES TO: Kazuchika Okada vs Hiroshi Tanahashi ******

- _Yet another classic between the two best wrestlers this past decade by far. There wasn't anything I didn't like about this match. The beginning was fine, them trying to figure out what the other can still do and what they have learn, test of stretch. Sizing each other up like old foes. That was good. Then Okada took control of the match and then the match went into big match mode. Okada being the heel in this feud, beating down Tanahashi, targeting his neck, being a dick to Tanahashi in his very few chances to become champion again. But through there previous encounters Tanahashi knew Okada's weak spots and started to turn the tables on him. Okada's selling of those forearms was amazing and he made them look like killer blows. Those bitch slaps by Tanahashi were amazing as well.That finishing stretch was a great example of fighting spirit with both men not staying down, trying to put each other way but Okada caught Tanahashi in the end with the rainmaker and got the win. This is probably my second favourite match of the year so far._


*No but reconmend: KUSHIDA vs Will Ospreay ***3/4 *

- _Awesome match but I can't give it the 4 due to Ospreay's very inconsistent selling of the arm._


----------



## Taroostyles

Gonna watch these tonight but I just can't see Ospreay and Kushida ever having another match as good as the BOTSJ match last year.


----------



## Illogical

Desecrated said:


> KUSHIDA vs Ospreay, God is KUSHIDA a 10/10 wrestler.


:brock



Desecrated said:


> THere's not another wrestler like Tanahashi.


wens3

A yes for:
Tanahashi vs. Okada was a spectacular match. I thought the ending left a lot to be desired and I'll throw it up at ****1/4. A better finish and I easily give it 5*.

There are so many things I could say about Tanahashi here. He has a very formulaic way of wrestling big matches but he makes these little deviations which are just mind blowing to me. I'm in awe every time I see him wrestle. A great performer and easily my favorite puro guy of all time.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

NJPW Wrestling Dontaku Night 1:
_Kota Ibushi vs. Cody-****3/4*
Kenny Omega vs. Hangman Page-****3/4*_

NJPW Wrestling Dontaku Night 2:
_Will Ospreay vs. Kushida for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Championship-*****3/4*
Kazuchika Okada vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship-*******_


----------



## Yeah1993

That poster is incredible.


----------



## NastyYaffa

No nominations, but 2 very good matches:

*KUSHIDA vs. Ospreay - ***3/4*
Feels very good to see KUSHIDA back in singles action, because it's been way too long since the last time. And of course his performance was absolutely fabulous; loved the way he controlled Ospreay in the beginning & the neck targeting that got more & more brutal as the match went on was AWESOME w/ a big A. Ospreay's selling was pretty good & he was a solid FIP overall, but yeah, it's KUSHIDA on the offense that made this match for me.

*Okada vs. Tanahashi - ***1/2*
Loved the beginning w/ Tana controlling things with a Headlock. Okada's control segment after that was very enjoyable as well w/ him targeting the neck of Tanahashi. The absolute best moment of the whole match was Tana getting to Okada's face during the Rainmaker pose, which was answered w/ a cocky smile by Okada. Awesome moment there. Lots of positives there, but this also had it's negatives - it did drag quite a bit in some segments (which was to be expected) & there was quite a bit of dull stuff in it, but overall, yeah, this was very good. I was not excited or interested in the match at all on paper & I didn't even feel like watching it in all honesty, but I am glad to see & say that they delivered a very good match.


----------



## Mordecay

People really going with the full 5 for Tanahashi/Okada? :hmmm

I mean, it was a great match, but I don't feel it was 5 stars great. YES and 4 1/2* for me, the ending was a bit flat, with Tana going down after one Rainmaker and there was some stuff in the middle that it seemed that they were just filling time.


----------



## Desecrated

Mordecay said:


> People really going with the full 5 for Tanahashi/Okada? :hmmm
> 
> I mean, it was a great match, but I don't feel it was 5 stars great. YES and 4 1/2* for me, the ending was a bit flat, with Tana going down after one Rainmaker and there was some stuff in the middle that it seemed that they were just filling time.


Not much really separates a 9 and a 10 out of 10, to the point that 1 is really rather decided by personal flavour, right? Unless you already feel generous or "manipulated" by giving a 9 (4.5) in the first place? Semantics and criteria at the end of the day make the numbers in anything, and they differ between everyone. The beauty of art and story. 

I feel there's a quintessential element to Okada title defence matches I'd like to make an argument for, and that's the result. When you don't know the result, you may feel more captivated by the spectacle and the mystique that you buy into "Is this the end?". And no one really does that better than Tanahashi. He's got this aura that captures the audience, even moreso in this match. If I know the result going in, then I feel less for Okada matches. You pick apart the match rather than get captured in it. Okada is lacking in that regard, IMO. His matches probably won't hold up well. Maybe that was the difference for you? Especially in the middle of a match, you may find the pacing slow if you aren't watching it live and you know the result. When you watch it live, it doesn't feel like time wasted but rather time used to build something up, or give the crowd a moment to gather their thoughts and breath. How well a match gets you "marking out" or "buying into" the result is one of my "criteria". 

But yeah, at half a star's difference I think you are agreeing with the quality so it's a strange use of the thinking emoji


----------



## Natecore

Tanahashi. My hero. My ace.

The most babyface that has ever babyfaced putting on his greatest babyface performance!

Okada vs Tanahashi

**********
**********
**********
*******

Easily a 37 star match. 

Yes!


----------



## Mordecay

Desecrated said:


> Not much really separates a 9 and a 10 out of 10, to the point that 1 is really rather decided by personal flavour, right? Unless you already feel generous or "manipulated" by giving a 9 (4.5) in the first place? Semantics and criteria at the end of the day make the numbers in anything, and they differ between everyone. The beauty of art and story.
> 
> I feel there's a quintessential element to Okada title defence matches I'd like to make an argument for, and that's the result. When you don't know the result, you may feel more captivated by the spectacle and the mystique that you buy into "Is this the end?". And no one really does that better than Tanahashi. He's got this aura that captures the audience, even moreso in this match. If I know the result going in, then I feel less for Okada matches. You pick apart the match rather than get captured in it. Okada is lacking in that regard, IMO. His matches probably won't hold up well. Maybe that was the difference for you? Especially in the middle of a match, you may find the pacing slow if you aren't watching it live and you know the result. When you watch it live, it doesn't feel like time wasted but rather time used to build something up, or give the crowd a moment to gather their thoughts and breath. How well a match gets you "marking out" or "buying into" the result is one of my "criteria".
> 
> But yeah, at half a star's difference I think you are agreeing with the quality so it's a strange use of the thinking emoji


You are right, I didn't watched it live and I did knew the result, but that happens with 90% of the NJPW matches I see. And I don't know, I feel it lacked something the other Tana/Okada matches had. Even other Okada matches this year had me believing that Okada may lose despite knowing the result (ZSJ, SANADA), but this one, I mean, I had that little feeling because it's Tana and they can always put the title back on him, but if it wasn't for that I feel like he looked the weakest of all Okada's challengers this year.

And, at least for me, 4.5 and 5 is a considerable difference. I will probably forget a 4.5 match in a couple of months with the quality of wrestling these days, but it will take me years to forget a 5 star match.


----------



## TJQ

*YES*

*Will Ospreay (c) vs KUSHIDA @ NJPW Wrestling Dontaku Night 2 *****
_The opening moments in this match gave us an indisputable fact of this story, and that's that KUSHIDA is absolutely the better wrestler and Billy was probably going to have to do some crazy shit to win. We saw this early when KUSHIDA got some insane mileage out of a simple arm hold because every attempt to get out of it by Billy was immediately transitioned back into the same hold. We even got a callback to this later in the match when Billy was starting to finally get control and went for the same snapmare set up, only for KUSHIDA to immediately transition into a headlock. KUSHIDA's dominant performance here was awesome, he showed a lot of fire and kept things interesting while progressing the arm work and setting some AMAZING foundations for Billy's comebacks. Now we get to fuckin Billy, the portion of my write ups where everything falls apart :lol I'll start by saying on an emotional front, I really appreciated his selling. His screams really sold the panic and pain he was in every time KUSHIDA attacked the arm, and every time a submission broke he would actively try and put as much space between them as possible, which was really cool to see. However, the physical aspect of his selling, as usual, absolutely fell apart. After KUSHIDA's initial sequence where he began dismantling his arm, within the first minute or so of finally gaining control, Billy did a springboard enzi and a sasuke special to the outside, then near the end throwing some punch/slap flurries and not paying the arm any mind. I think for the most part his selling here was inoffensive enough that I'm still giving it the rating I am, but selling is absolutely still a problem that persists in almost all of his matches, and not something I fault people for docking stars over here as I do fairly frequently._


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/992441676051427330
*No But Recommended*

*Kazuchika Okada (c) vs Hiroshi Tanahashi @ NJPW Wrestling Dontaku Night 2 ***1/2*
_What this match did was validate my thoughts that Tanahashi is superior in every way to Okada, they're not even close._



Desecrated said:


> If I know the result going in, then I feel less for Okada matches. You pick apart the match rather than get captured in it. Okada is lacking in that regard, IMO. His matches probably won't hold up well.


I've personally never subscribed to the idea that you can't be captivated or pulled in by a match you're actively analyzing or "picking apart". I understand not everybody enjoys watching things that way, but to me, putting everything under a microscope and understanding all the moving parts helps keep me engaged and appreciate it more. I would be of the opinion that if something doesn't hold up when you give it any thought, it probably just isn't good. Methinks you're just starting to understand that Okada matches aren't all they're hyped up to be :bige2


----------



## WokeLand

TJQ said:


> Methinks you're just starting to understand that Okada matches aren't all they're hyped up to be :bige2


That you fall into superficiality....



KUSHIDA Vs Ospreay ****+ at ****1/4

Tanahashi Vs Okada ****3/4


Nasty...TJQ.... you reviews are very superficial.


----------



## TJQ

YES 
*
205 Gauntlet Match @ 205 4/24 *****
_This was fuckin rad, everybody should watch it if they haven't. PATIENTLY WAITING FOR GULAK TO BECOME 205 CHAMP AND BRING BALANCE TO THE UNIVERSE._


----------



## Desecrated

TJQ said:


> I've personally never subscribed to the idea that you can't be captivated or pulled in by a match you're actively analyzing or "picking apart". I understand not everybody enjoys watching things that way, but to me, putting everything under a microscope and understanding all the moving parts helps keep me engaged and appreciate it more. I would be of the opinion that if something doesn't hold up when you give it any thought, it probably just isn't good. Methinks you're just starting to understand that Okada matches aren't all they're hyped up to be :bige2


For me, it's memory so that might be why I see it that way. Not that I have a goldfish memory, far from that. Just when I feel captivated, I lose 'grips of the finer details' for the lack of a better expression. And when looking back, it kinda makes sense to me why I enjoyed those matches (drama, tease, throwbacks) where with some hindsight, result known and all that, I would be more critical. Lots of the Okada stuff is drama without the fundamentals, and like you eluded to, watching more and more of Okada's stuff, it feels like he starts to fall flat. Perhaps like Game of Thrones


----------



## MC

Been re-watching some WWE MOTYC's starting with the first Raw of the year. 


*No: Roman Reigns vs. Samoa Joe **3/4*

- _It was fine. Wouldn't call it great or anything but it was an solid TV match. Din't like it the first time at all but I gave it a second go and I enjoyed it far better. And this is my third attempt at watching it and my opinion of it hasn't changed. Not going to top any lists or anything but it was solid enough._


----------



## TJQ

Desecrated said:


> For me, it's memory so that might be why I see it that way. Not that I have a goldfish memory, far from that. Just when I feel captivated, I lose 'grips of the finer details' for the lack of a better expression. And when looking back, it kinda makes sense to me why I enjoyed those matches (drama, tease, throwbacks) where with some hindsight, result known and all that, I would be more critical. Lots of the Okada stuff is drama without the fundamentals, and like you eluded to, watching more and more of Okada's stuff, it feels like he starts to fall flat. Perhaps like Game of Thrones


Nah I completely get it, I just like busting peoples balls :lol Unfortunately I'm in a position where I have no real investment in Okada, so that layer of drama doesn't exist for me. He performances always feel flat, and that was heavily accentuated with that Tanahashi match WHEN THE TRUE ACE OF THE UNIVERSE HAD ANOTHER WONDERFUL PERFORMANCE. Then when I turn to his ring work, he's good, but he's not the kind of person I'm going to for pure wrestling. Most of the reason I still watch his matches is to be in on the conversation with how frequently his matches are slapped with ***** around here. Once he drops the title I'm probably going to be on an Okada break until he wins the title 3 months after that and goes on another long ass reign. As I always say, I'm happy for his success because that directly translates to good things for NJPW, but what is good for NJPW does not translate directly to enjoyment for me :lol


----------



## Corey

WokeLand said:


> That you fall into superficiality....
> 
> 
> 
> KUSHIDA Vs Ospreay ****+ at ****1/4
> 
> Tanahashi Vs Okada ****3/4
> 
> 
> Nasty...TJQ.... you reviews are very superficial.


Why do you have two different accounts? That's the biggest question here.


----------



## WokeLand

Is so funny story.....


----------



## Corey

*Champion Carnival Final:* Kento Miyahara vs. Naomichi Marufuji _(AJPW 4/30)_ ***** 1/2 (YES!!!)*
https://www.bilibili.com/video/av22845397

Yeah I loved this. Crowd is immediately on Kento's side with the massive chants at the bell. Korakuen is fuckin ROCKING. Really stiff strikes throughout and Marufuji was on a whole nother level. I think one of the reasons I enjoyed the match so much was because at times Kento can be very Okada-like and by that I mean that he can get dominated throughout the match and then win after the usual sequence of a few knees and German suplexes. In this Marufuji had ALL of that scouted and really made Kento work hard for them. I'm also a sucker for a good apron spot and this had one of those too.  I've never seen that cobra clutch triangle choke submission that Marufuji used here but it was pretty awesome. He really emptied out the arsenal and earned the win. Definitely my favorite match of the tourney and right there with Doering/Zeus for me as the best All Japan match of the year.


----------



## Dr. Middy

*YES to Toa Henare vs. Tomohiro Ishii - NJPW Road To Wrestling Dontaku 2018 Tag 10
*
An Ishii match through and through, but done really well with a new face in Henare, who really got the fans support and had a great babyface performance. We got throws and suplexes, both men being unable to be knocked down, and a tremendous slap exchange that led to an awesome 5 minute sprint to the finish full of great nearfalls and stiffness. Hell Ishii even started doing throat chops! This was awesome, especially from Henare. 

******

*YES to Juice Robinson vs Hirooki Goto – NJPW Road To Wrestling Dontaku 2018 Tag 12*

The start, while a little slow, was effective as Goto worked exclusively on the back of Juice’s neck after slamming it into the barricade. Juice sells so damn well too. This flowed well, and then really kicked into high gear after Juice’s big top rope crossbody. We got counters galore, a flurry of strikes in a great exchange, big suplex fighting spirit spots, and Goto just destroying poor Juice for an awesome near fall. Juice came back from the dead and starting hitting these big moves on Goto like a picture perfect brainbuster, but only for near falls. But even with a counter that put him in a long sleeper, juice still refused to quit, and the ending of this match was just a fever pitch of more counters and kickouts! Sadly, poor Juice lost in a hard defeat. 

This ruled, from Juice’s great selling of his neck, the counters of finishers they did throughout until the end, and how this just built and built. Can somebody give Juice a title now please? Dude has been just improving steadily to where I think he’d be great with the US Title or something (funnily enough he'll have a feud with Jay White now since I watched this).
*
****1/2*

*NO but Recommended - Hiroshi Tanahashi and KUSHIDA vs Kazuchika Okada and Will Osperay - NJPW Road To Wrestling Dontaku 2018 Tag 12*

Okada still trying with this cobra clutch is interesting. Although I don’t think it’s working quite yet. This was real fun to build for both title matches, obviously KUSHIDA an Osperay were awesome against one another, the same for Tanahashi and Okada.

****3/4 *


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

NJPW Wrestling Dontaku

*YES* Ibushi vs Cody **** 

*YES* Adam Page vs Kenny Omega **** ¼

IWGP Junior Heavyweight title 
*YES* KUSHIDA vs Will Ospreay **** ½

IWGP Heavyweight title 
*YES* Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Kazuchika Okada *****


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

-***** Italiano- said:


> NJPW Wrestling Dontaku
> 
> *YES* Ibushi vs Cody ****
> 
> *YES* Adam Page vs Kenny Omega **** ¼
> 
> IWGP Junior Heavyweight title
> *YES* KUSHIDA vs Will Ospreay **** ½
> 
> IWGP Heavyweight title
> *YES* Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Kazuchika Okada *****


I was close to giving Hangman v. Omega **** but that damned V-Trigger that legit knocked Hangman out ruined it for me. He was just unable to pull through after that. Everything up until that point was great though.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

DDT Max Bump:
_Yuko Miyamoto vs. HARASHIMA for the DDT Extreme Championship-******
Nobuhiro Shimatani vs. Saki Akai for the DDT Iron Man Heavy Metal Championship-*****1/2*_









BJW Endless Survivor:
_Yuko Miyamoto & Isami Kodaka vs. Ryuji Ito & Ryuichi Sekine in a Fluorescent Lights & TLC Death Match for the BJW Tag Team Championship-****3/4*
Hideki Suzuki vs. Daisuke Sekimoto for the BJW World Strong Heavyweight Championship-*****1/2*_


----------



## Zatiel

Corey said:


> *Champion Carnival Final:* Kento Miyahara vs. Naomichi Marufuji _(AJPW 4/30)_ ***** 1/2 (YES!!!)*
> https://www.bilibili.com/video/av22845397
> 
> Yeah I loved this. Crowd is immediately on Kento's side with the massive chants at the bell. Korakuen is fuckin ROCKING. Really stiff strikes throughout and Marufuji was on a whole nother level. I think one of the reasons I enjoyed the match so much was because at times Kento can be very Okada-like and by that I mean that he can get dominated throughout the match and then win after the usual sequence of a few knees and German suplexes. In this Marufuji had ALL of that scouted and really made Kento work hard for them. I'm also a sucker for a good apron spot and this had one of those too.  I've never seen that cobra clutch triangle choke submission that Marufuji used here but it was pretty awesome. He really emptied out the arsenal and earned the win. Definitely my favorite match of the tourney and right there with Doering/Zeus for me as the best All Japan match of the year.


Thanks for turning me onto another match, Corey. I also give this an absolute YES vote.

I haven't watched AJPW in a long time, so I am probably missing a ton of context for this match. Although they structured it such that their signature moves were obvious, and the struggle for Kento's suplexes was great. Kento had a great aura here, like he really believed in himself as a mythic-level champion. Marufuji, on the other hand, came across as vicious and having so many plans to throw him off his game, or hit him on the rebound. Marufuji has always been great at wrestling like he's thinking two steps ahead. That Super Kick around the ring post was brilliant.

Oodles of drama, and by the end they'd burned through enough stuff that it really felt like Marufuji *had to* use the Pole Shift. It was the only thing that could possibly keep this sucker down.


----------



## Corey

*IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Championship:* Will Ospreay (c) vs. KUSHIDA _(NJPW Wrestling Dontaku 5/4)_ ***** 1/4 (YES!!)*

I have a ridiculous amount of positive things to say about this match.  Firstly, how great is the chemistry between these two? I've never seen them have a match that disappointed me. They're ALWAYS good and always bring a new creative aspect each time they face off. Secondly, I'll be totally honest in saying I really didn't care much about this match at the start because I've seen it so much but this is the classic example of the in-ring work completely winning me over from bell to bell. Kudos for that. KUSHIDA had a gameplan, stuck to it, and for about 95% of the match Ospreay was really good with his selling. Thirdly, there was fucking awesome camera angles in this. @TJQ posted one and that shit was hilariously great. :lol They also caught a moment where Ospreay cracked his neck (and them screamed in pain) before hitting the Robinson Special. Good touch for sure. 

Now for the negatives. The crowd sucked ass. Where was the reaction!? KUSHIDA had that awesome leaping DDT from the apron and they sat on their hands. Ospreay was on the verge of tapping or the match was gonna be stopped... and nothing. Shitheads.  Also Ospreay completely abandoned selling in the final sequence and it felt really sudden, but that's about all I've got. Otherwise this was a pretty damn tremendous match imo. I was very pleased with lack of Ospreay going full retard with his offense. :lol

Okada vs. Tanahashi - **** 1/2* (This wasn't a bad match but I was pretty turned off by the inconsistency down the stretch. Dead smack in the middle of the match they're having this really slow strike exchange where they're selling exhaustion to extreme levels but then we fast forward to the last 5 minutes and these guys are jumping all around the place and kicking out at 1. :lol Didn't make any sense. There were moments that were quite captivating like the early minutes and Tanahashi coming so close to winning, but Okada's control segment simply wasn't interesting and GOD why does he never stray from the same formula? Never. How many times can one man go for a Rainmaker and the opponent just casually ducks before you decide to just do something else? I need someone to count how many dropkicks and rainmaker attempts there were. :lol The fact that Tanahashi lost to just one is weak as fuck too. I have no earthly idea when the last time Okada successfully defended the belt with just one Rainmaker. Oh well.)


----------



## Dr. Middy

*YES to Will Osperay vs KUSHIDA - NJPW Wresting Dontaku 2018 – Night 2
*
I liked KUSHIDA working on Osperay’s arm initially, and I suppose his selling was decent, although I don’t think I’ll ever get used to his shrieking. Osperay trying for a Spanish fly off the apron was a cool little call back too, after that being the move that nearly seriously injured him before Mania weekend. That multiple kicks in his cheeky nanddos spot was kinda cool too, if a bit cheesy. 

We got a real long hoverboard lock spot, and a great striking exchange where both guys took off their kensico tape, capped off by a great right hand that sent Osperay skidding like suddenly stopping a car going 80 mph. Finish was quite decisive too, with Osperay hitting his new Storm Breaker (which looked pretty neat).

Strong match from two guys who have some really great chemistry with one another, although they’ve had way better affairs, this was great. 

*****1/4*

*YES to Kazuchika Okada vs Hiroshi Tanahashi - NJPW Wresting Dontaku 2018 - Night 2*

So early this was a methodical battle of headlocks and other holds, as Okada began to show signs of a cocky heelish side with how he seems to think Tanahashi is just another easy win. They also picked apart specific body parts, Tanahashi working on Okada’s legs, while Okada focused on Tanahashi’s head. Loved how Tanahashi bolted up in fury after Okada’s rainmaker pose too.

Following a close countout tease, both guys just started throwing bombs at one another, which was awesome as each of them went down at one point. There seems to be a lot more emphasis placed on each move, with the space this match has, as it is far from a sprint. Crowd just became molten at this point, especially any time Tanahashi does his finish or a move that could end the match, including multiple high fly flows, and even a rainmaker attempt that had Okada kicking out at 1! What was surprising is that after countering the rainmaker so many times, Okada needed just one to finish Tanahashi. I can buy this given how Tanahashi is now protrayed as a more broken down former Ace who has to resort to using every trick he has multiple times, as evident by how a lot of bigger Tanahashi matches now have like 4 or more high fly flows. 

This was a brilliantly laid out match that focused more on the emotions of both guys and the story rather than a flurry of moves, and it was a nice change of pace. The only criticism I have is that it took awhile to get going, but otherwise this was excellent! Okada now stands alone on top, surpassing Tanahashi’s title defense record and also having more wins over the other. 

*****1/2*


----------



## MC

*Dragon Gate - Dead Or Alive 06/05/18*

*Yes To: YAMATO vs Shingo Takagi vs Masaaki Mochizuki vs Punch Tominoga vs Ryo Saito vs El Lindaman vs Yasushi Kanda ****1/2 *

- _This was awesome. In all truth, it's kinda hard to pick apart the match. Nothing was boring or bad. Everything was fun and just a spectacle to watch. Loved MaxiMuM and Yoshino's attempts at hotting a baseball. Sometimes hitting the targets and sometimes failing to even hit the ball :lol Over Generation using Footballs and hitting their own members :lmao So entertaining. El Lindaman escaping the shortest time ever is surprising, I though he'll be the one to lose the match. Marked out huge when Kagetora turned on ANTIAS and joined TV. The last 5 minutes with Takagi and Saito was pretty amazing. Some great storytelling with Takagi trying absolutly everything to beat Saito but Saito being the part pooper for Takagi. But Takagi prevailed with 1 second of the 5 minute time period left and sadness ensured. Watch this match, tons of fun, some nice storytelling, great match to watch. _

*
Yes To: MaxiMuM (Naruki Doi & Masato Yoshino & Jason Lee) vs Natural Vibes (Kzy, Susumu Yokosuka & Genki Horiguchi) *****

- _Fantastic 6-Man Tag Match. Kzy vs Doi at the end was some well done wrestling. Countless near falls that never got tiresome and a hot crowd to top it off. Kzy pinning Doi in the end was just mindblowing. Big win for Natural Vibes_


----------



## Alright_Mate

*Yes to - Jordynne Grace vs Livvii Grace - Pro Wrestling Eve Shevolution(30/3/18) - *****
Saw that Pro Wrestling Eve were doing a free seven day trial so I jumped on the opportunity. I saw quite a few comments on social media regarding this match so I checked it out along with the full show. These girls stiffened the shit out of each other, really nice mixture of wrestling throughout this match, technical wrestling to start, both trading power moves as the match went on, actual psychology and selling shown. Jordynne Grace is fantastic, while Livvii Grace had a breakout performance here, good stuff.

*No but recommended - Kay Lee Ray vs Meiko Satomura - Pro Wrestling Eve Wrestle Queendom(5/5/18) - ***3/4*
*No but recommended - Charlie Morgan vs Sammii Jayne - Pro Wrestling Eve Wrestle Queendom(5/5/18) - ***1/2*
If you are a fan of Women's Wrestling get on this promotion, last night they produced the biggest Women's wrestling event in Europe, a few hiccups aside it was a seriously fun show from start to finish. They produce a fantastic mix of Wrestling which caters for everyone, matches may not be of the quality of an Io Shirai high profile match or Asuka vs Charlotte for example; however these girls put in tremendous effort on every show and deserve to be recognised for their work.


----------



## antoniomare007

*Slight YES to Hideki Suzuki vs Daisuke Sekimoto - BJW Endless Survivor 5/5/18*

Very similar match from the one they had last year, I thought the 2017 draw was slightly better a a whole but this year's had better sequences/momentss. Like, this time I think Daisuke got more winded and had to rest on a couple of holds and it took longer than last year to get interesting - though not much, 5 minutes in I was already engaged - and the way they transitioned to the desperate bomb throwing and striking didn't come off as good I thought, also I fucking hated the suplex no sell/fighting spirit by Sekimoto at the end. Now, this was still a fucking great fight for control throughout the 30 minutes it lasted and I love these type of "struggle for control" matches. I mean, it takes them 27 minutes to throw the first suplex and 28 min. to throw their first real strike and I didn't care, I was engaged with them just wrestling and finding ways to get on top and take advantage, that's very hard to do, specially when they just stick to wrestling on the mat for so long. I also thought the crowd was more into the ending than last year at Korakuen. Sekimoto no selling the suplex and landing a lariat (which again, hated it, but it worked for the fans live), him doing the German for a near fall, Suzuki being so desperate he did a LOW BLOW that got him booed and the final nearfall hit better than what they tried in 17'. I guess my biggest gripe was how the transitioned to the final sequence, it just felt out of nowhere and they just did stuff from a completely different match, some might say that it makes sense because they got desperate with the time coming up, but it didn't feel that way to me. Anyways, I don't think everyone will enjoy this as much as me and others but if you liked their draw last year, you gotta check this one out because it's a worthy sequel, hell you might even think it's better than I did.

Special mention to a sequence that I just LOVED, were Hideki is working Sekimoto's neck and just doesn't let up. He gets bodyslammed twice and doesn't let go of Daisuke's neck, after a couple of minutes of working headlocks and cravats, Suzuki goes for a octopus stretch. He starts torturing Sekimoto's fingers, and at first it looks like he just transitioned to another hold and body part but no, Hideki does it because that makes Daisuke react in a way that leave his head wide open for more torturing. Suzuki then modifies the hold and cranks Sekimoto's neck to the point the crowd reacts like it's a legit submissions attempt. Daisuke then does his patented escape-by-powering up with his legs and it gets a pop. Suzuki looks like the smartest, vicious motherfucker in the world and his opponent like a resilient beast. Everyone wins in that exchange in the crowds eyes and everything makes sense. THAT'S elite level shit and something that's really worth calling someone the best technical wrestler in the word (I'm looking at you mr "look how many cool shit I can do and counter" ZSJ ).


----------



## WokeLand

Fenix Vs LA Park The Crash ****1/4


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Dead or Alive was a definite show of the year contender for me. So many fun matches, a damn good crowd & the top bouts delivered.

YES! to the following: *










*ANTIAS (T-Hawk & Eita) (c) vs. MaxiMuM (Big R Shimizu & Ben-K): Open The Twin Gate Championship (Dragon Gate: Dragon Gate Dead or Alive 2018) ****











MaxiMuM (Naruki Doi, Masato Yoshino & Jason Lee) (c) vs. Natural Vibes (Kzy, Genki Horiguchi & Susumu Yokosuka): Open The Triangle Gate Championship (Dragon Gate: Dead or Alive 2018) **** 3/4










Masaaki Mochizuki vs. Shingo Takagi vs. Yasushi Kanda vs. YAMATO vs. Ryo Saito vs. El Lindaman vs. Punch Tominaga (7-Way Dead or Alive Steel Cage) (Dragon Gate: Dead or Alive 2018) **** 1/2

No, but would still recommend: 

Dragon Kid (c) vs. Yosuke Santa Maria: Open The Brave Gate Championship (Dragon Gate: Dead or Alive 2018) *** 3/4*


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Seth Rollins © v. The Miz, Backlash - *****


----------



## Mordecay

YES to The Miz vs Seth Rollins Backlash ****1/4


----------



## Corey

***** (YES!)* for Rollins/Miz. Fucking LOVING this IC Title run from Seth right now. Been so much fun.

Rest of Backlash though? WOW was it horse shit. I actually enjoyed Styles/Nakamura for a good while and thought it was about to hit that next gear... and then bam. Fucking god awful finish and this feud just has to continue. Jesus christ. Nothing else worth watching on the show at all. The booking with this company is mind numbing.


----------



## Natecore

Reigns vs Samoa Joe

MINUS FIVE STARS!!!!!!


----------



## MC

Nothing from Backlash in MOTYC but I do reconmend both Seth Rollins vs The Miz and Randy Orton vs Jeff Hardy . 


*No But recommend: Seth Rollins vs The Miz: ***½ *

Fun opener. Some really, really nice storytelling and selling from Seth after that post spot. The match was slow but was never boring and the crowd was super into the match and Rollins. Not a fan of two many finisher being kicked out of, especially in the opener of the show but it wasn’t too much of a problem. The match was pretty good. Love that Seth is really over with the crowd these days. 


*Randy Orton vs Jeff Hardy: ***½ *

Pretty damn good match. Orton just throwing Hardy around is so fun to watch, Hardy’s bumps are insane at times. 


The rest :gtfo


----------



## Ace

Recommend 
Seth vs Miz (Backlash) *** 3/4

No to everything else.


----------



## antoniomare007

*YES to Seth vs Miz - WWE Backlash 2018*

The match was so fucking great and then Rollins did that fucking retarded ass superplex-to-falcon arrow spot that pisses me off so much. And then immediately went overboard with a 2nd SCF kickout - though that's the agent's fault, not Seth - it left a sour taste for such a good match. It didn't ruin it but for fucks sakes is it hard to get in to Rollin's matches when that shitty spot is a signature for him.


----------



## Dr. Middy

*YES to Seth Rollins vs The Miz - WWE Backlash 2018*

It was a good match at first, but really improved a lot when Seth rammed his knee into the post. He did a good job wrestling with it, and Miz targeted it great. The finish was fantastic as well with a curbstomp seemingly out of nowhere, and this ended up being a great opener. Only qualm I have is that I don’t think Seth needed to kick out of the skull crushing finale twice, but it was still very good.

******


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I recommend the Roman trilogy of him vs Brock twice and Joe tonight.* Disbelee Dat*. :reigns2


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

WWE Backlash:
_Seth Rollins vs. The Miz for the WWE Intercontinental Championship-******_


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Seth Rollins vs The Miz for the Intercontinental title at Backlash.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10


----------



## Illogical

I know it's not in the spirit of these threads to give no's but a huge no to Seth/Miz. Finisher kickouts and the joke that the superplex has become thanks to Seth having to show #athleticism. Fuck that. Finisher kickouts and no selling don't make great matches.


----------



## RatedTamer

Yes to the following:

Seth Rollins vs The Miz - ****

KUSHIDA vs Will Ospreay - ****3/4

Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Kazuchika Okada - ****3/4


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Rollins vs. The Miz - ***3/4*
A very good, fun, energetic match aka the perfect way to kick off a show! The Miz was good in his control segments, Rollins was very good with those comebacks, the knee psychology was awesome, the two Scull Crushing Finale nearfalls were legitimately amazing, as were the sequences leading to them, full of struggle & desperation. And talking about sequences, that finishing sequence was absolutely fantastic. The Miz & Seth Rollins are 2 guys who I don't think much of in singles action, but gotta give it to them big time here, what a banger of a match!


----------



## v1david

Posting my entire Lucha Libre MOTYC list here:

*YES TO:*

*Flyer, Magia Blanca & Fiero vs. Coyote, Templario & Yago*
CMLL Viernes 1/6 Arena Mexico ******
The newcomers of CMLL gets a chance to shine on the first Friday show of 2018. They delivered, not only in big flying spots as expected but a very well worked match where all 6 luchadors looked like they belonged. Recommended, 4 stars.







*Titan vs Mephisto* (CMLL Welterweight Title) - CMLL Martes 1/23 Arena Mexico *****1/2*

Just wow, Titán is an excellent singles performer. Mephisto had been lacking recently before this match, starting to look way out of his prime but holy shit he came to work in this match. Almost as good as Titan vs. Cavernario from 2013 which is one of my favorite matches of all time.






*Metaleon vs. Centvrion* MexaWrestling 1/27 Arena San Juan Pantitlan *****1/4*

A bloody highflying/strong style brawl as always with these two. Not as strong as their match from 2017, but definitly worth watching. 






*Rey Mysterio, Pentagon Jr. & Rey Fenix vs. CIMA, Extreme Tiger & Rey Horus* The Crash 2/16 Auditorio Fausto Gutiérrez, Tijuana ******

What can I say? The greatest of all time, Rey Mysterio can still work. Pentagon & Fenix prove why they are the two top guys right now. CIMA & Rey Horus worked really well. Extreme Tiger is not usually one of my favorites, but he did fine here. 





*Angel de Oro vs. Cuatrero (Mask vs. Mask)* CMLL Homenaje a Dos Leyendas 3/16 Arena Mexico ******

I was there live, about 3 days into my first trip ever to Mexico. Super fun match to experience live, not a 100% sure it came off as good if you were watching on the IPPV or on Youtube but they did that they were supposed to do, got the crowd into the match despite it not being a very hyped matchup. Much better than their lackluster Fantasticamania match.






*Dragon Lee vs. Titán vs. Laredo Kid vs. Tritón* 3/17 Arena Pavillon del Norte, Saltillo *****1/4*
Another one that I saw live. Was in the first row for this one and this match was originally supposed to have Flamita instead of Tritón, but Flamita didn´t make it back from Japan in time, so Tritón replaced him. The CMLL guys did a lot more than they usually do on indy shows, with the match flowing really well and it had a ton of sick spots. The 2nd best match from my time in Mexico. 






*Kastigador (C) vs. Vengador* for the Total Tao Championship, Promociones TAO 3/21 Arena Queretaro *****3/4*
Top, top match from the two Queretaro youngsters. Kastigador & Vengador used to be a tag team before Vengador turned on Kastigador to go after his title. I was there live, the video below is my footage. I didn´t look at the match through the camera though, I just held it at my lap. I was super high on this match already when I saw it live, I knew it was good. After rewatching a couple of times I can say that this is my top MOTYC so far in 2018. Must see. 

The match starts out slower than your typical indy lucha match, but they pick it up after a few minutes. An amazing back and forth match with a very hot crowd. Vengador busts out one of the sickest dives I've ever seen after going 20 minutes. Nutty finish.






*Aramis vs. Septimo Dragón vs. Moria vs. Toxin vs. Látigo* MexaWrestling 3/24 Arena San Juan Pantitlan *****1/4*

Some of the top indie workers of Mexico go at it in a crazy 5-way match in the legendary Arena San Juan Pantitlan. This is just a mad match, with all of the guys going all out, leaving nothing in the dressing room. They kept the match together superbly. This is one of the Top 5 Lucha matches this year. 






*Soberano Jr. vs. Cavernario* CMLL Martes 3/27 Arena Mexico ******

Cavernario dominates Soberano Jr. for the most part of the match, rips his mask and gear to shreds and Soberano Jr. only gets small hints of rally before Cavernario shuts him down again. Loved the story in this match. Soberano getting absolutely destroyed for the most part of the match, eventually fights back and see for yourselves the result. 






*Arkangel Divino, Genio del Aire & Black Destiny vs. Ultimo Maldito, Black Danger & Mirage* AAA Tijuana 4/20 *****1/4*

The best AAA match in.. FOREVER. These The Crash regulars took over the AAA opener in their hometown of Tijuana and they tore the house down. So many sick spots. Especially Arkangel Divino came off as an absolute superstar, much thanks to his training partner Ultimo Maldito who makes everything Divino does look like the sickest move of all time. Must see.






*Toxin vs. Fly Star* MexaWrestling 4/25 Arena San Juan Pantitlan *****1/4*

These guys had a lot of Lucha Extrema bouts back in 2013 & 2014 when they were younger. Those matches were fun, but kind of all over the place. Here, they show how much they´ve improved in the last 4 years. Especially Toxin, who is really good. Insane fucking finish.






*Soberano Jr. (C) vs. Magia Blanca* for the National Welterweight Championship, CMLL Martes 5/1 Arena Mexico *****1/4*

Magia Blanca had won the Torneo Nuevo Valores to get a chance to beat Soberano Jr. for his title. These two go way back, they are both originally from the city of Torreon, Coahuila in Mexico. They were both born in 1993 and they used be in the same "Reyes del Aire" team back in 2011 and were probably trained by the same people in their hometown. Magia Blanca has been trained by Ultimo Guerrero since 2015.

What Soberano Jr. had to prove in this match was that he could carry a match against a less experienced and arguably less skilled opponent. Soberano has had a lot of great matches, but all of them against really good opponents. He definitly did that.

What Magia Blanca had to prove in this match was that he could even go at all. He was a promising name on the indy scene (as Magnifico I) before joining CMLL but has looked off ever since joining CMLL. With this match, his stock just skyrocketed. Not only did he do a lot of cool moves that we had no idea he even had in his arsenal, but he also proved that he could hang with Soberano Jr. and work a great match.

Now, granted these guys go way back and should have a great match, everything else would have been a failure but this still managed to exceed everyones expectations. 

By the way, Magia Blanca is the older cousin and former tag team partner of *Bandido* who has been roaming around *PWG* recently.


----------



## WokeLand

*NO/YES: Seth Rollins Vs The Miz ***3/4+ or ****
*
Why did not I finally give him ****? this:

[TWITTER]/status/993285980156149760?s=19[/TWITTER]

Davey Richards, you are a bad influence...


----------



## MC

*The Crash 16/02/2018 *

*Yes To: CIMA Rey Horus & Extreme Tiger vs Rey Mysterio, Penta 0M & Rey Fenix *****


_- Chaotic but a bunch of fun. Awesome seeing CIMA interact with the likes of Rey Mysterio, Pentagon and Fenix._


----------



## Corey

I know many of you guys hate the superplex/falcon arrow sequence, but what was really the problem with it last night? Rollins knee gave out and Miz took advantage for a tremendous nearfall. If you hate the spot I feel like you'd love it seeing as how it cost Rollins and nearly lost him the match.


----------



## antoniomare007

Corey said:


> I know many of you guys hate the superplex/falcon arrow sequence, but what was really the problem with it last night? Rollins knee gave out and Miz took advantage for a tremendous nearfall. If you hate the spot I feel like you'd love it seeing as how it cost Rollins and nearly lost him the match.


Because it completely negates the superplex, a spot that has been established for decades as a big bump that costs both wrestlers pain and normally resets the match so they can both gather themselves.

Rollins superplex/falcon arrow no sells that spot no matter what. Either Seth shrugs it off and gets up to hit a less impactful move like the falcon arrow that NEVER finishes the match - I would at least understand the whole thing if it was a finisher - or his opponent no sells the superplex because they counter the falcon arrow, which is what Miz did last night to connect a 2nd SKF that didn't end the match either.

It's just excess for the sake of excess and doing something that "looks cool". I'll never be a fan of that.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

Corey said:


> I know many of you guys hate the superplex/falcon arrow sequence, but what was really the problem with it last night? Rollins knee gave out and Miz took advantage for a tremendous nearfall. If you hate the spot I feel like you'd love it seeing as how it cost Rollins and nearly lost him the match.


Because Rollin's kneed buckled on literally the easiest part of the spot. It's fucking dumb and the selling is retarded there. It would buckle much sooner.


----------



## TD Stinger

Never got around to this from last night, but I'm giving a YES to:

*WWE Backlash 2018: The Miz vs. Seth Rollins*

The is no one hotter in WWE or even wrestling period right now than Seth Rollins. This match was awesome. You had the cool spots. You had the cool sequences. But you had even more than that.

That spot where Rollins went for the Rainmaker Knee on the apron only to end up hitting the ring post was brilliant, and it played throughout the rest of the match. And it led right into a Figure Four which had the crowd on the edge of their seats. That counter that led to the 1st SCF was very well done. And then the spot where Rollins hit the Superplex and goes for the Falcon Arrow.

I have 2 schools of thought about this. One one hand, I didn't like how Miz hit a 2nd SCF only for Rollins to kick out of another finisher. On the other hand, I bought that was the finish. They had me completely convinced that was it. It was a great near fall. So I can't complain too much.

Can't say enough good things. Loved it.

*WWE Backlash 2018: Shinsuke Nakamura vs. AJ Styles*

I can't imagine too many other people agree with given the shit finish and I can't blame them for that. But until then, I was loving this match. Naka destroyed AJ for a large portion of the match and it was fun to watch. And some of the counters and strikes in the middle and towards the end were great.

That Forearm AJ hit to the back Naka's head, throwing the chair into Naka's knee while also hitting himself in the face with it, Naka suplexing AJ on the chair, there were so many cool moments here. I can't forgive the finish, but it doesn't stop me from loving this match.


----------



## Taroostyles

Seth/Miz Backlash-****

A great match and ideal opener. The finisher nearfalls were almost too much but they did a good enough job of building of them. Both men looked great and this 1 match was better than the entire rest of the card.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Only real problem I had with the Miz/Rollins match was Seth kicking out of the 2nd SCF.


----------



## DELITE

From WWE Backlash and NJPW Dontaku Day 2

No but recommended:
Miz vs Seth Rollins ***3/4
Styles vs Nakamura IV ***3/4

No but highly recommended:
Tanahashi vs Okada ****
Ospreay vs Kushida ****1/4


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

DELITE said:


> From WWE Backlash and NJPW Dontaku Day 2
> 
> No but recommended:
> Miz vs Seth Rollins ***3/4
> Styles vs Nakamura IV ***3/4
> 
> No but highly recommended:
> Tanahashi vs Okada ****
> Ospreay vs Kushida ****1/4


A **** 1/4 isn't a Yes for you?


----------



## DELITE

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> A **** 1/4 isn't a Yes for you?


For me real MOTYC are from ****1/2


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

For me, the MOTY for 2018 so far has been Golden Lovers/Young Bucks from Strong Style Evolved and there's a bias there because I was there live but if I had to be objective, I would say the MOTY for 2018 so far is Okada/Tanahashi from Night 2 of Wrestling Dontaku.


----------



## Natecore

antoniomare007 said:


> Because it completely negates the superplex, a spot that has been established for decades as a big bump that costs both wrestlers pain and normally resets the match so they can both gather themselves.


Sounds like the shittiest offensive move ever. Why would you ever hit a move that would give your opponent a chance to recover because you’re writhing in pain?

Seems the superplex was in need for a reboot.

Thanks, Seth Rollins!


----------



## MC

Natecore said:


> Sounds like the shittiest offensive move ever. Why would you ever hit a move that would give your opponent a chance to recover because you’re writhing in pain?
> 
> Seems the superplex was in need for a reboot.
> 
> Thanks, Seth Rollins!


By reboot, you mean no sell something that has been established for decades only to hit a move that looks shit (falcon arrow)?? 


Also it's thanks, Davey Richards. So even Seth can't claim this.


----------



## Natecore

MC 16 said:


> By reboot, you mean no sell something that has been established for decades only to hit a move that looks shit (falcon arrow)??
> 
> 
> Also it's thanks, Davey Richards. So even Seth can't claim this.


Yes.

I’m fine with it. Like I said, the superplex seems incredibly idiotic as an offensive maneuver. Maybe wrestling has had it all wrong for decades.

Nothing is sacred and everything can be changed.

Thanks for your response, Rip.


----------



## antoniomare007

Natecore said:


> Sounds like the shittiest offensive move ever. Why would you ever hit a move that would give your opponent a chance to recover because you’re writhing in pain?
> 
> Seems the superplex was in need for a reboot.
> 
> Thanks, Seth Rollins!


The superplex is also a nearfall that ALWAYS got a pop and reaction and even though the guy that is doing it got "hurt", it served a purpose. Why would anyone hit that kind move? Because it was normally done by the wrestler that working from beneath, so by hitting the superplex he got to hit something powerful enough to get a nearfall and also reset the match so his opponent is not in control anymore.

By your logic it sounds like the superplex should be no sold from now on. What's the point of the move then? it's not like no selling it leads to anywhere new either, it went from a reset spot or a nearfall...to a nearfall.


----------



## geraldinhio

*Miz/Rollins-WWE Backlash *

Fun little sprint here. Probably the best thing at Backlash. Loved Rollin's high tempo being cut off and slowed down by Miz's methodical limb work. Actually played into the finish too which is always a plus. Rollin's is killing it in terms consistency this year. Haven't seen anything I didn't enjoy. Just a borderline MOTYC for me. Probably just short of the ****. 

So far I've all NXT for my Top Three. Bucks/Golden lovers just missing out for Black/Almas. Have some NJPW to catch up on today on my day off. Zack/Okada and Okada/Tana being top of the list. 

1) Gargano vs Ciampa NXT New Orleans 
2) Gargano vs Almas NXT Takeover Philly 
3) Black vs Almas NXT Takeover New Orleans (Seem to be on my own with this one, adored it).


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*YES! to the following:

Shingo Takagi vs. Masato Yoshino (Dragon Gate: King of Gate 2018 Day 1) **** 1/4
YAMATO vs. Kzy (Dragon Gate: King of Gate 2018 Day 1) **** 1/2*


----------



## MC

*Dragon Gate: King of Gate 2018 Day 1*


*Yes To: YAMATO vs. Kzy *****

- _Excellent match. YAMATO was so serious in his approach and went out to beat Kzy. He did everything for Kzy but could Kzy still kicked out. Great drama and nice storytelling. Kzy the underdog trying to survive the seemingly new and improved YAMATO but eventually falling to the Ragnarok_


----------



## Corey

Damn it there's ANOTHER puro tournament that started today? Just when I thought I'd have a break. :lol I'm guessing there's no link to today's show out yet and they'll probably be scarce and take a little time per usual. Still waiting on Dead or Alive to pop up online...


----------



## Zatiel

I'm pretty sure Shingo Takagi was doing the Superplex -> No Sell -> Suplex spot before Richards. Richards just changed it to a Falcon Arrow.

The first time you see that spot, it's freaking awesome. It's subversive and the guy doing it seems like an insane badass, especially if it's someone as good as hulking up as Shingo and Richards used to be. But as a regular spot, it just kills the Superplex. It's even dumber when the opponent does it, but again, if you just had one person reverse the Falcon Arrow, it'd be awesome for that moment. Every crowd that sees it for the first time freaks out for good reason.

Once it's a trope, though, it's the worst. It serially undermines the Superplex. Let the Superplex remain strong and bust out the combo every Summerslam or Mania or something.


----------



## Alright_Mate

*Yes to - Seth Rollins vs The Miz - WWE Backlash - ****1/4*
Only just got round to watching this properly, a really good match from start to finish. Very well paced action for the first half of the match but things picked up after the ringpost spot. Really good storytelling and psychology shown from both wrestlers after that spot, Rollins' selling was absolutely fantastic. The Miz was fantastic throughout too, I thought it was one of his best performances in a WWE ring. Of course the only downside to this match was the finisher spam, this match would've been even better if we didn't get that, kicking out of the Skull Crushing Finale a second time was ridiculous, it wasn't needed. Overall though a match full of great action and really good storytelling and psychology, good stuff.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Jeff Hardy vs The Miz on the Smackdown (5/8/18) episode.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## Yeah1993

I've always thought it's pretty clear cut what the superplex is, and the guy executing the move will obviously have more control over their landing, so the damage isn't exactly spread evenly. It doesn't hurt as much to just fall backwards onto the mat by your own will, compared to being pulled/swung/slammed/pushed into it. 

I don't understand the issue with the move, and if it is idiotic, how is it not more idiotic that people can now stand up from the move undamaged? If you actually believe both guys are taking equal damage then why would Rollins - or anyone - even bother with the move at all? Why would Rollins ever deliver that again considering wrestlers can just ignore it (hello German suplex)? It nearly cost him the match (and people are saying it should have been the finish, so that's food for thought or something). Why not just use a regular suplex if the height doesn't do any extra damage? Why bother with that first move entirely? He might even be giving his opponent a chance to do Super Saiyan power-up/whatever (hello again German suplex).


----------



## Corey

Miz vs. Jeff Hardy - **** 1/2*
Buddy Murphy vs. Mustafa Ali - **** 3/4*

Two damn good TV matches tonight. Absolutely loved the finish to Miz/Hardy. Really fun stuff. Buddy Murphy is a fucking wrecking machine and Ali is the perfect bumper to compliment that. Awesome match there.


----------



## Ace

*No but Recommend *

Jeff Hardy vs The Miz (Smackdown 8/5) *** 1/2


----------



## Haider Ali

Joe vs Reigns backlash ****¼, Yes a very great match, I just watch it, it is not as bad as people here on forum thinking....

Jeff vs Miz, MITB qualifing match **** A very good twenty minute TV match..


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Buddy Murphy vs. Mustafa Ali - **** - YES!*

Their March match is one of my favorite WWE matches of the year, and I am glad to see that the chemistry they showed in that one wasn't a one-off thing, because this was another absolute banger between the two. Murphy is just an absolute bruiser, could watch him on the offense destroying his fellow 205'ers all day long. Ali's bumping goes perfectly w/ Murphy's amazing offense & Ali's offense of his own looked absolutely great as well - while Ali is a bonafide bump machine, I thought Buddy stole the show here in that department; he made Ali look like million bucks with his amazing bumping. Ali's flippy stuff has never looked as brutal as it did here. Awesome all around performances by both men. That big Superkick spot outside the ring was so well timed & done too + that arm psychology in the finishing stretch. Great stuff.

Bryan/Rusev from SD was very good as well.


----------



## Donnie

Buddy 'Top Bloke' Murphy vs Ali ***3/4

Absolute barnburner from start to finish. Give me 5 rematches throughout the year.


----------



## MC

*NOAH The Great Voyage 2018 in Niigata 29/04*

*Yes To: Takashi Sugiura vs. Atsushi Kotoge *****

_- Jesus christ. Kotoge’s headbutts are legitimately scary, that last headbutt made my whole body shudder just by looking at it. This was rather short, at least that’s what it feels like to me. It was stiff, made Kotoge look like a killer and a credible main eventer and showed a different light for Sugiura with him being the babyface in the match. Great main event, nice run of good title matches for the GHC Heavyweight Title. 
_

*Yes To: Katsuhiko Nakajima & Masa Kitamiya vs. Go Shiozaki & Kaito Kiyomiya ****1/2 
*
_- This is a pretty incredible tag team match. There was nothing wrong with this match, it went the right length. The story was right, the winners were correct and the aftermath was good booking choice imo. This was as good as it could’ve been. Nakajima was of course, fantastic in his offence. He works well with Kitamiya and they make an excellent tag team and in my opinion on of the top teams today. Nakajima and Kitamiya’s work on Go’s leg was excellent, visually very vicious. Go’s selling of the leg work was amazing. Go isn’t the best seller in the world but he was excellent here. They way he sold the deadness of his leg, how he sold not being able to put any weight on it was something that made this match. Great. He sold the leg for around 15 minutes non-stop and I didn’t notice any time that he didn’t sell the leg. Kaito Kiyomiya also looked good. He showed loads of fire and he did well in making his babyface comebacks. He garnered loads of sympathy from the crowd and created lots of drama which lead to a great ending. 

All in all, yet another amazing tag team match from The Aggression and Kaito & Go continue to impress in this tag run of theirs
_


----------



## Yeah1993

I don't like giving NO votes to matches usually but I'm going to give a mega ultra *NO* to Reigns v. Joe from Backlash. Literally shockingly bad and unfor-fucking-giveable that this happened so soon after that farce of a Mania main event. I watched it many an hour ago and am still feeling the aftershock of the big earthquake of suck. 

wot I wrote in the last wrestling match watched thread:



> After Lesnar/Reigns at Mania I thought it'd be a while before we'd have a match in WWE any near that dire, and here we are not a month later. The fact this non-title match with two people who have only sporadically interacted over the past year was the main event is weird enough, but I mean all of their matches so far have been at least pretty good. The rest holds...why? No matter what angle you look at this from, I don't think it works. I think the only possible explanation you could give is that Joe is used to Reigns and doesn't want him to get his groove going, but for me to believe that you'll have to convince me that Joe actually fears Reigns' offense, which, is, I mean, hell no. He went mano-a-mano in a chop battle with fuckin Kobashi in his mid-20s. He was really the first one to get the proper jump on Lesnar last year. He took on NINJA KIDNAPPERS and destroyed them so badly that TNA never had to explain anything. The man doesn't fear shit. Sad part is the start was phenomenal. Joe gets the jump, Reigns tries to fight back, Joe goddamn DRILLS him through the announce table, all before the bell. We could have had a Cavernario/Soberano (using a modern example) style slaughtering. Instead we got.....why--wh---why--what are you DOING? What is this? Are they trying to get sympathy on Reigns via a rest hold? Are they trying to make it so Joe makes the match boring and so Reigns fighting upward gets the crowd excited? Are they trying to tell you Reigns can even come back from THIS - so look! If any of the above was the plan, it didn't work, to the surprising gasp of the planet. Reigns hitting the saddest and most silent Superman punch we will hopefully ever see is likely proof. Once the bell starts there's almost nothing you could say about this that doesn't make it out to be a monumental failure. Unless the "beat the traffic" chant becomes a mainstay. An unbelievably depressing match.


I feel like I'm overreacting because people don't seem to be taking it as bad as me, but I honestly think it's among the very worst WWE main events in history. Say what you will about the past three Mania main events, at least they served some form of purpose and had an idea in mind going into them. I was so confused during Reigns/Joe that I began actually laughing for no other reason than I couldn't believe it was happening. It's terrible. Like really, really terrible.


----------



## MC

Yeah1993 said:


> I don't like giving NO votes to matches usually but I'm going to give a mega ultra *NO* to Reigns v. Joe from Backlash. Literally shockingly bad and unfor-fucking-giveable that this happened so soon after that farce of a Mania main event. I watched it many an hour ago and am still feeling the aftershock of the big earthquake of suck.
> 
> wot I wrote in the last wrestling match watched thread:
> 
> 
> *
> I feel like I'm overreacting because people don't seem to be taking it as bad as me*, but I honestly think it's among the very worst WWE main events in history. Say what you will about the past three Mania main events, at least they served some form of purpose and had an idea in mind going into them. I was so confused during Reigns/Joe that I began actually laughing for no other reason than I couldn't believe it was happening. It's terrible. Like really, really terrible.


Honestly, I feel like you are under reacting. It was pretty awful and the crowd walking out of it was the icing on the cake.


----------



## Yeah1993

MC 16 said:


> Honestly, I feel like you are under reacting. It was pretty awful and the crowd walking out of it was the icing on the cake.


I love how the WWE camera actually caught a shot of a dozen people walking off immediately as Reigns won. Like that was the least amount of people leaving in a single shot they could get anywhere in the building. :lmao "Beat the traffic" is still slaying me (especially considering it seemed to work). I'm pretty sure I've never heard that one before.

I'm trying to remember the last WWE PPV main event definitely worse than Reigns/Joe and I don't know when it was. My mind went to HHH/Steiner as the obvious, but neither of those were the show-ender. Been a while since I've seen shit like Taker/Dudleys and December to Dismember.


----------



## MC

Yeah1993 said:


> I love how the WWE camera actually caught a shot of a dozen people walking off immediately as Reigns won. Like that was the least amount of people leaving in a single shot they could get anywhere in the building. :lmao "Beat the traffic" is still slaying me (especially considering it seemed to work). I'm pretty sure I've never heard that one before.
> 
> I'm trying to remember the last WWE PPV main event definitely worse than Reigns/Joe and I don't know when it was. My mind went to HHH/Steiner as the obvious, but neither of those were the show-ender. Been a while since I've seen shit like Taker/Dudleys and December to Dismember.


Having awful matches is an art form in itself. It's certainly up there with the worst matches this century. Shame, it started so promising as well.


----------



## Natecore

Yeah1993 said:


> I'm trying to remember the last WWE PPV main event definitely worse than Reigns/Joe and I don't know when it was. My mind went to HHH/Steiner as the obvious, but neither of those were the show-ender. Been a while since I've seen shit like Taker/Dudleys and December to Dismember.


Big Show vs Boreton Survivor Series 2013 is one giant shitburger of a match.

It was the worst WWE main event I’ve ever seen until Joe vs Reigns.

It’s still the worst if you factor in all the Daniel Bryan bullshit at the time.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Ilja Dragunov vs. WALTER - wXw Superstars of Wrestling - ****3/4 - YES!*

I am not a fan of their Carat match & the True Colours match was good, but still I wasn’t seeing the MOTYC/classic hype with it. This one though, goddamn. It clicked in all the ways imaginable for me. Ilja goes after WALTER's arm right away to try & neutralize those chops of his, which Ilja & his chest have felt many, many times before - and it's a big success story! Ilja's arm work is great to watch & WALTER's selling was fabulous. He did throw a few chops, but every time he did that, he sold it like his arm was killing him. WALTER does find ways to absolutely murder Ilja without his chops though, he kicks the absolute shit out of him & gives his neck a beating that I think is the most brutal overall workover I've seen in a wrestling ring since last year when Shibata made Okada a man. Just an absolute warfare. I think this is one that could get an even higher rating from myself when I eventually re-watch it, because it was just perfect. Danielson vs. Hero might've finally been topped for the best match in wXw's history honors.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

Yeah1993 said:


> I don't like giving NO votes to matches usually but I'm going to give a mega ultra *NO* to Reigns v. Joe from Backlash. Literally shockingly bad and unfor-fucking-giveable that this happened so soon after that farce of a Mania main event. I watched it many an hour ago and am still feeling the aftershock of the big earthquake of suck.
> 
> wot I wrote in the last wrestling match watched thread:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like I'm overreacting because people don't seem to be taking it as bad as me, but I honestly think it's among the very worst WWE main events in history. Say what you will about the past three Mania main events, at least they served some form of purpose and had an idea in mind going into them. I was so confused during Reigns/Joe that I began actually laughing for no other reason than I couldn't believe it was happening. It's terrible. Like really, really terrible.


They were trying to get heat on Joe. You over thought the whole thing.


----------



## Mordecay

Finally watched Ospreay vs KUSHIDA from Wrestling Dontaku. YES and ****1/2. MOTN for me, I actually think it was better than their BOSJ match, in that match Ospreay's selling was pretty bad, but here it was point and KUSHIDA is just so great.


----------



## ZEROVampire

*YES to Shingo Takagi vs Shuji Ishikawa at AJPW Champion Carnival Day 14 4/29 *****

No But recommended, Kento Miyahara vs Naomichi Marufuji 4/30 ***1/2


----------



## MC

*SEAdLINNNG Shin-Kiba 3rd NIGHT 18/04*

*Yes To: Arisa Nakajima vs. Mio Momono *****

_- Don't get to watch these two a lot but when I do, it's always amazing. Very technical match. Some nasty looking submissions. Very imitate and aggressive. _


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

PROGRESS Chapter 68: Super Strong Style 16 Day 1:
_Doug Williams vs. Pete Dunne in the first round of the SSS16 tournament-****3/4*
Chuck Mambo vs. Zack Sabre Jr. in the first round of the SSS16 tournament-****3/4*
Angelico vs. Mark Andrews in the first round of the SSS16 tournament-******
Flash Morgan Webster vs. Keith Lee in the first round of the SSS16 tournament-****3/4*
Kassius Ohno vs. Chris Brookes in the first round of the SSS16 tournament-******_

PROGRESS Chapter 68: Super Strong Style 16 Day 2:
_Angelico vs. Keith Lee in the quarter finals of the SSS16 tournament-******
David Starr vs. Zack Sabre Jr. in the quarter finals of the SSS16 tournament-*****1/2*
Tyler Bate vs. Kassius Ohno in the quarter finals of the SSS16 tournament-******
Travis Banks vs. WALTER for the PROGRESS World Championship-****
_


----------



## NastyYaffa

PROGRESS Super Strong Style 16, Day 1:

*Doug Williams vs. Pete Dunne - **** - YES!*

What a lovely way to kick off the tournament! Starts off w/ some nice back & forth technical work, in which Williams gets the upperhand. Williams continues to borderline dominate Dunne with his technical savvy, but eventually Dunne gets sick of it & starts being less respectful & starts being more like the PETER we all know & love by biting his way out of submission holds & manipulating Williams' fingers. Great technical master veteran vs. young superstar match. An absolutely awesome time from start to finish.

Chuck Mambo vs. ZSJ also heavily recommended, ***3/4 for that. (Y)


----------



## ZEROVampire

Another classic from Tanahashi and Okada, great match between this guys in Wrestling Dontaku. ****1/4 *YES*


----------



## SHIRLEY

*YES*

May 6th	Zack Sabre Jr.	David Starr	SSS16 QF	SSS16 Day 2	PROGRESS	5*


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

PWG Time Is A Flat Circle:
_Rey Horus vs. Joey Janela-****3/4*
Bandido & Flamita vs. The Rascalz (Desmond Xavier & Zachary Wentz)-******
Will Ospreay vs. Adam Brooks-*****1/2*
Jeff Cobb vs. Jonah Rock-*****1/4*
Matt Riddle vs. Zack Sabre Jr.-*****1/2*_









Dragon Gate Dead or Alive:
_Dragon Kid vs. Yosuke♡Santa Maria for the Open The Brave Gate Championship-****3/4*
ANTIAS (Eita & T-Hawk) vs. Big Ben (Ben-K & Big R Shimizu) for the Open The Twin Gate Championship-*****1/4*
MaxiMuM (Jason Lee, Masato Yoshino, & Naruki Doi) vs. Natural Vibes (Genki Horiguchi, Kzy, & Susumu Yokosuka) for the Open The Triangle Gate Championship-*****1/2*
Hair vs. Hair Steel Cage Survival Seven Way Match-*****1/2*_


----------



## NastyYaffa

SSS16 Day 2:

*David Starr vs. Zack Sabre Jr. - ****1/4 - YES!*

Now we're talking! This was absolutely phenomenal. Some very fun back & forth work on the mat to start things off - eventually Zack starts busting out strikes, and Starr is more than happy to answer back w/ some of his own; my GOODNESS did his lariats look absolutely amazing. Zack starts going after his leg(s) in vicious fashion, kicking the crap out of them & Starr does a very good job selling that. I especially liked his sell after he did the Project Ciampa, he sold the damage Zack had done to him very well. Both guys brought it big time in this one, ZSJ w/ that brutal work over Starr & Starr with that awesome babyface performance, very good selling & amazing LARIATS.

*Kassius Ohno vs. Tyler Bate - ****1/4 - YES!*

I had pretty high expectations for this one & I am happy to report that it did live up to all of those! Fantastically structured match w/ Ohno being the classic big man bully that he is, beating the crap out of Bate & making fun of him while doing so. Bate was an amazing babyface fighting from underneath to go against that - LOVED his comebacks, in particular that punch flurry he busted out at one point. They built to the big German Suplex spot super well too, which helped build into the finish which was unreal. A motherfucking UFO sighting. What a way to end an absolute banger of a match.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

PROGRESS SSS16
*YES* David Starr vs Zack Sabre Jr ****1/4


----------



## TJQ

YES

*Zack Sabre Jr vs David Starr @ PROGRESS Super Strong Style 16 Day Two ****1/4*
You could feel the atmosphere with this one before the bell even rang, with the two colliding during Zack's introduction. Commentary was playing up Starr being a bit of a choke artist in tournament settings in his match the day before as well as this one, and seemingly as a result of that you could feel Starr's fire coming through his incredible performance. In the opening moments, Zack got his target after a few kicks to the thigh were enough for Starr to show some weakness. Starr, probably knowing that he wasn't going to compete with Zack on the mat, instead spent the match unleashing some absolutely brutal chops, punches and lariats. On occasion Zack would return the favor and throw some huge slaps, though Starr was coming out on top in these exchanges. Things were actually looking really good for Starr, but he fell on his own sword. During a period of control, Starr risked it all and went for the power bomb on the knees, which hurt him so bad that he had to focus on his leg and untie his boot some instead of going for the pin. A moment later he tried something similar and tried to put him away with a brainbuster to the knee, paired with some lariats. Unfortunately it just wasn't enough, and in failing to put Zack away with those self destructive moves, Orienteering with Napalm Death instantly sealed the deal. Even as someone that was pulling for Zack, good lord did Starr's post match bit break my heart, looking like he was on the verge of tears and struggling to get to the back on his busted leg, only doing so because some fans helped him.



Spoiler



:mj2




















No but recommended.

*Kassius Ohno vs Tyler Bate @ PROGRESS Super Strong Style 16 Day Two ***3/4*
This entire match was Ohno bullying Bate with his typical arsenal of strikes, and even some weird shit like that cravat jawbreaker. The structure of the match itself was really fun as well, Bate got *just enough* time during his comebacks to get the crowds hopes up before Ohno countered whatever big move was next and reassumed control, like Tyler hitting his springboard after getting thrown into the ropes, but Ohno catching that and putting his elbow through his soul. I also appreciated the few teases and eventual payoff to the German Suplexes, and getting that big payoff after Ohno missed a god damn moonsault. I would also just like to say, can we appreciate the visual of lil Bate UFOing Ohno. Had a great time with this one.

*Travis Banks (c) vs WALTER @ PROGRESS Super Strong Style 16 Day Two ***1/2*
I'm not entirely sure if it's common for Banks to get booed hard, but this entire match seemed built around that idea. The match was comprised largely of one of the greatest things in all of wrestling, and that's WALTER doing nothing but chopping for long stretches without interruption. Also I gotta say, TK Cooper running out in a Roman Reigns vest and getting chumped up and thrown out of the ring was amusing. It seemed appropriate because based on the crowd reactions it seemed like it was almost reasonable that Banks was going to superman his way to victory with like two moves and a submission (I really wouldn't know because I don't watch any of his matches), because that specific scenario happened like 8 times throughout. I also kind of appreciate that the match ended the way it did, there are so many title matches that fool around with this as a false finish, and they even got me for a second on the 8 count when Banks started running but only to grab his title before running away again. The whole thing was really simple, but a lot of fun imo, and it functioned as a good way to make sure these two were able to meet again.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Seth Rollins vs Kevin Owens for the Intercontinental title on the Raw (5/14/18) episode.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10


----------



## MC

*CMLL Super Viernes 11/05*


*
No but recommend: Soberano Jr. vs ***** Casas ***¾ *

_- Excellent stuff. ****** Casas was good as per usual, Soberano sold and bumped around great. Fun stuff. One part of the match, Soberano kicked Casas in the face after he forgot to block it. Ouch :lol_


----------



## v1david

YES to *Soberano Jr. vs. ***** Casas *11/05 CMLL

****** match in my book. ***** Casas is 58 years old, Soberano is 24. They still managed to have a great matchup. The bumps Casas takes when Soberano powerbombs him twice is incredible. Great match where the veteran eventually outsmarts the youngster.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

^ Only seen a handful of matches from Soberano but I liked what I saw so I'll definitely check the match out. Y'know after I've gotten through my Dragon Gate backlog...... oh and the last Stardom Cinderella matches, fucks sake.


----------



## antoniomare007

*RECOMMENDED *

*Daisuke Sekimoto vs Shota Umino - New Japan Lion's Gate 5/15/18*
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x6jkv7v

:lmao at the fan singing and humming along Sekimoto's theme, that alone makes this worth a watch. This was exactly what you want from a match like this: Daisuke smashes puny young lion, who has to mount a fiery comeback that leads to the finish. And of course it works because it's Sekimoto and this is what he does best. He was over as fuck with the crowd, but 4 minutes in and he has the entire building pulling and chanting for Shota :yas who by the way did a very good job bumping and showing fire, which are 2 of the 3 things required to make this type of match work. Didn't like his selling very much as he just kinda shrugged everything off once it was time for his comeback, had he sold the earlier beating better this match could've been something else, he sold better for the last few minutes and it made his struggle feel more real. All in all it was VERY fun match and the crowd at Shijuku was fucking lit. Cetainly worth a watch.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

SWITCHBLADE said:


> PROGRESS Chapter 68: Super Strong Style 16 Day 1:
> _Doug Williams vs. Pete Dunne in the first round of the SSS16 tournament-****3/4*
> Chuck Mambo vs. Zack Sabre Jr. in the first round of the SSS16 tournament-****3/4*
> Angelico vs. Mark Andrews in the first round of the SSS16 tournament-******
> Flash Morgan Webster vs. Keith Lee in the first round of the SSS16 tournament-****3/4*
> Kassius Ohno vs. Chris Brookes in the first round of the SSS16 tournament-******_
> 
> PROGRESS Chapter 68: Super Strong Style 16 Day 2:
> _Angelico vs. Keith Lee in the quarter finals of the SSS16 tournament-******
> David Starr vs. Zack Sabre Jr. in the quarter finals of the SSS16 tournament-*****1/2*
> Tyler Bate vs. Kassius Ohno in the quarter finals of the SSS16 tournament-******
> Travis Banks vs. WALTER for the PROGRESS World Championship-****
> _


Where can I watch these? Got a PM?


----------



## Yeah1993

EDIT - FUCK wrong thread.


Uh...topical.....I'm gonna watch the Casas match sometime.


----------



## Dr. Middy

*YES to Shinsuke Nakamura vs AJ Styles - WWE Smackdown Live 5/15/18
*
They finally got to have another match that actually was straightforward and didn't have any bullshit booking decisions. Nakamura looked much more comfortable here in a heel role, and both he and AJ seemed much more in tune with one another. The actual pace was quicker as well, and they had a lot of nice counters, including a really nice counter by Nakamura out of AJ's phenomenal forearm where AJ fell laying on the top rope so Nakamura could give a driving knee to his gut. The ending was excellent in further entrenching Nakamura as a heel, while also not really hurting AJ at all. Very good match, and hopefully MITB is even better. 

******


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Shinsuke Nakamura vs AJ Styles on the Smackdown (5/15/18) episode.

I gave this very good match a 7.5/10


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*AJ Styles v. Shinsuke Nakamura IV in WWE, Smackdown 05/15/18 - *** 1/2 (No, recommended)*

They had probably their most sound match of all three of their encounters in WWE thus far. There was pretty solid wrestling, they actually showed some chemistry with some counters and tried to be innovative. My problem with this match was my problem with the WrestleMania match, it never reached any heightened drama. Despite the crowd chanting, they were presumably dead for what should've been the best portions of the match which hurt some of the back & forth in my opinion. Overall though, I did enjoy this match and I'm hoping they can finally pull out a **** match at MITB.


----------



## Corey

I watched Styles/Nakamura and yeah it was good I guess but seriously, why do I even care at this point? It was their 4th televised match in 5 weeks. I'm sick of this shit. :lol

-------------

Zack Sabre Jr. vs. David Starr _(wXw Shotgun 353)_ ***** (YES!)*
https://rutube.ru/video/b2571aa48bde0e4bbcd8c04b6353e460/?pl_id=215790&pl_type=user

Really good wrestling and really good selling from Starr. Some great counters as well. Haven't seen their SSS16 match yet but this one ruled.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*AJ/Nakamura V* was better than their Mania & Backlash meetings, but still very, VERY forgettable & disappointing. Started off nice & tight, but then it dragged like a mofo w/ a boring ass pace towards the end. ***1/4*

*Super Smash Brothers vs. The Young Bucks - ROH/NJPW War of the Worlds - ****1/2 - YES!*

Of course this was great. An absolutely amazing spotfest with the SSB being fantastic nasty bastards, the Bucks playing some of their vintage greatest hits, Matt Jackson continuing his hellacious 2018 FIP-run. Pure mark out festival from start to finish.


----------



## MC

_*Smackdown 15/05*_


It was their fifth meeting? :lmao 


*No To: Shinsuke Nakamura vs AJ Styles **3/4
*
The crowd was dead for a lot of it, or at least the audio was really low. Kinda dragged and not much happened. The only highlight was the WM finish call back.

*Raw 14/05*

*No To: Seth Rollins vs Kevin Owens **3/4*

- _ The match was okay, nothing special. Enjoyable but nothing stand out. The match didn't have much story and it seemed like they were just trading moves but it was entertaining. The falcon arrow on the apron was neat as was the the suicide dives. Though I wish that Rollins wouldn't do them the consecutive dives on Raw, it lessens the impact of him doing it in the bigger matches. _


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

D*mn, completely forgot Styles/Nak had a match at GRR. Shows you how bad this feud and how lackluster the matches have been.


----------



## NastyYaffa

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> D*mn, completely forgot Styles/Nak had a match at GRR. Shows you how bad this feud and how lackluster the matches have been.


Member when they had a really great match like just 2 years ago? Certainly wouldn't believe it if I hadn't seen it w/ my own eyes


----------



## Dr. Middy

It's weird to have such a contrasting opinion from everybody else for once :lol 

Makes me wonder though how Styles/Naka would be received if all their fuck finish matches didn't happen.


----------



## MC

*205 Live 15/05*

*No But Recommend: Tyler Bate vs Kenny Williams vs Kalisto vs TJP ***1/2 
*

- _Decent fatal four way, TJP locking all three is a submission was pretty awesome. Kalisto sold his back well. Bate looked good as always. Didn't notice too much from Williams, but he did well enough._


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*The Undisputed Era v. Pete Dunne, Oney Lorcan & Danny Burch, NXT 05/16/18 - **** (YES !)*

One of the purest six man tags I've seen, the wrestling was so smooth yet so physical. The Undisputed Era were excellent in cutting of the ring and working some heat but boy oh boy when Oney got that hot tag he was on fire. That's when Oney is at his absolute best, in those short fiery burst. Cole and Roddy bumped really well for Dunne. Honestly though, the coolest part of the match may have been the three way submission just by how the camera caught it. Made for a really cool visual. Feel like [user]TJQ[/user] would love this match just based off of the performances of Oney & Burch.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Oney Lorcan/Danny Burch/Pete Dunne vs Undisputed Era on the NXT (5/16/18) episode.

I gave that really good match a 7/10


----------



## MC

NXT 16/05

*Oney Lorcan/Danny Burch/Pete Dunne vs Undisputed Era ***1/4 *

- The interactions between KOR and Danny Burch were fantastic. Loved the work they did, KOR doing the Inoki spot (going on his back and inviting the other guy in) was mark-out worthy. Would love a single's match between the two. Dunne did well, didn't do much but did what he did do well. Strong's bumping was great as well. Locran and Cole were passengers in the match. But Oney's hot tag was awesome though. Overall decent 6-man tag.


----------



## TJQ

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> *The Undisputed Era v. Pete Dunne, Oney Lorcan & Danny Burch, NXT 05/16/18 - **** (YES !)*
> 
> One of the purest six man tags I've seen, the wrestling was so smooth yet so physical. The Undisputed Era were excellent in cutting of the ring and working some heat but boy oh boy when Oney got that hot tag he was on fire. That's when Oney is at his absolute best, in those short fiery burst. Cole and Roddy bumped really well for Dunne. Honestly though, the coolest part of the match may have been the three way submission just by how the camera caught it. Made for a really cool visual. Feel like [user]TJQ[/user] would love this match just based off of the performances of Oney & Burch.


A little later when I'm less busy and make a late lunch I'll check it out. Definitely interested on paper.


----------



## Dr. Middy

Now I have to watch the Super Juniors and all the Super Strong Style Tournament :done :done

*YES to Shingo Takagi vs Shuji Ishikawa – AJPW Champion Carnival: Tag 14*

So from what I’ve read, Shingo is normally the bigger guy when he wrestles for Dragon Gate, and his bruiser style is way more effective with smaller opponents. Problem with that is that he’s up against a man that has at least 50 pounds on him in Ishikawa, who also is a big bruiser himself. So initially we got almost a david and goliath type of match, until Shingo started to figure out that he could use his agility and quickness to outmaneuver Ishikawa. What transpired was a tremendous match that just grew hotter and hotter as it progressed, with their throws and strikes getting ever so harder. They kicked out a ton of big moves, and Shingo proved to be a hell of a tough opponent that seemed impossible to put down. But it wasn’t enough to overcome Ishikawa who had the power and stamina to outlast. For not knowing either guy, this was a hell of a match.

*****1/2
*
*NO but Recommended - Grizzled Young Veterans (James Drake & Zack Gibson) (c) vs. Moustache Mountain (Trent Seven & Tyler Bate) - PROGRESS Chapter 66: Mardi Graps
*
These two at this point are like the perfect opening match teams, GYV are good simple heels, and Trent and Tyler are great semi comedic great babyfaces. They had another very good match here, part comedy, part exciting tag wrestling, and it was fun!

****3/4*

*NO to Mark Haskins (w/Vicky Haskins) vs. Will Osperay - PROGRESS Chapter 66: Mardi Graps*

A fun spotfilled sprint of a match. Not much selling however, and Osperay’s screaming sells remain. Was still pretty enjoyable, and I liked Haskins doing work on Osperay’s arm. 

****1/2
*

*YES to Zack Sabre Jr. vs WALTER - PROGRESS Chapter 67: Bourbon Is Also a Biscuit*

I swear, the chemistry these two have with each other right now might be one of the best in the indies right now. Just every meeting they have is pure gold, and this is no exception. We got a tremendously cocky, huge prick in Sabre arrogantly pissing off WALTER as he tried to weaken WALTER’s arms to take away his main weapon: his gigantic chops. However, while it worked initially, all it did was piss off WALTER more than Zack could prepare for, as he got destroyed with gigantic chops and throws, and in the end it proved too much as he was choked out yet again by a sleeper counter from one of his bridging pin attempts, the same finish I believe that happened at their PWG meeting. You’d think that one day Sabre would learn, but he hasn’t yet. 

Still, this match RULED, although I have a couple things I’d mention. One is that I wish Sabre actually won with his fancy bridging pins more often, as the crowd really didn’t react too hot to his near falls with them. Two is that he tapped out incredibly fast to WALTER’s sleeper, which I didn’t expect. But those were just small nitpicks in a wonderfully brutal match. 

*****1/2*

*
NO to Jeff Cobb vs Travis Banks - PROGRESS Chapter 67: Bourbon Is Also a Biscuit*

Cobb manhandling Banks with suplexes instantly as the bell rang was tremendous. He even did the ol Ishii delayed superplex, which I always love seeing. Banks is a mixed bag for me, because he is a great wrestler, but he comes across as such a tryhard to me, although I suppose him more heelish recently is a positive change. The Roman Reigns stuff was meh, and this ended kinda poorly for me, shame. 

****1/2*


----------



## Dr. Middy

*YES to Danny Burch, Oney Lorcan, and Pete Dunne vs Kyle O'Reilly, Adam Cole, and Roderick Strong - WWE NXT 5/16/18*

Started off as a classic 6 man tag, with Undisputed Era being a great heel faction as they dominated Burch early, with only Dunne getting a short hot tag before he was dominated as well. But once Lorcan got in, god damn the hot tag this guy did was tremendous! It broke down from there into a lovely chaotic mess of a match as all six guys went wild. Loved the triple submission spot that ended in dominos, and really loved Burch and Lorcan getting the win to maybe set up a tag match down the line. A great little main event!

******


----------



## Corey

I'm not really in a mood to type long reviews or anything, so here's a brief rundown:

*SSS16 2nd Round:* ZSJ vs. David Starr - ***** (YES!)* (You got the sense that Sabre merely survived this match instead of winning it. Wonderful stuff)

*SSS16 2nd Round:* Kassius Ohno vs. Tyler Bate - ***** (YES!)* (It's a narrow YES but I absolutely loved the finish so much. That UFO took some fucking guts)

Banks vs. WALTER - **** 1/2* (Yeah this was a cop out finish but it was a really good one and the match was so much fun. Keeps the heat on Banks and the possibilities open on who Sabre could be facing in Wembley. Smart m move in the long run imo)

Undisputed Era vs. Dunne, Oney, & Burch - **** 1/2* (A blast)


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

Corey said:


> Banks vs. WALTER - **** 1/2* (Yeah this was a cop out finish but it was a really good one and the match was so much fun. Keeps the heat on Banks and the possibilities open on who Sabre could be facing in Wembley. Smart m move in the long run imo)


I felt Banks got entirely too much offence in. The correct amount should have been zero if we're doing a champ runs away ending.


----------



## MC

*NJPW BOSJ 25 - Day One 18/05*


*Not But Recommend: Will Ospreay vs Taiji Ishimori ***¾
*

_- Ishimori was awesome as always, very inventive with his neck work, twisting and stretching the hell out of Ospreay's weak neck. He pulled off some very impressive counters as well, being quick and agile but also crisp and stiff as well. I though he worked well with Ospreay and everything was very smooth apart from the odd move here or there. His performances was perfect in the match. Ospreay was hit and miss, I liked how he sell the twinges in his neck when he ran the ropes but every ow and again he will just do moves and not really sell the neck or the work by Ishimori. Wasn't one of his best sell jobs that's for sure :lol But he did everything well and his dive off the seats was pretty awesome. Good match but a few criticisms here and there stop it from being a MOTYC for me, good match nonetheless, well recommended. 
_


----------



## Corey

-***** Italiano- said:


> I felt Banks got entirely too much offence in. The correct amount should have been zero if we're doing a champ runs away ending.


I can see what you're saying but it didn't bother me. He has been champion for like 9 months so I wouldn't want him going out there and getting annihilated when he's beaten so many people already to get to this point. I thought they did a really good job of making it look like both guys actually had a chance of winning before Banks realized he'd pretty much thrown everything at WALTER and it wasn't working so he left. Maybe I didn't mind it cause I already knew the finish? Idk but the crowd was fucking rabid and that was great.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

Corey said:


> I can see what you're saying but it didn't bother me. He has been champion for like 9 months so I wouldn't want him going out there and getting annihilated when he's beaten so many people already to get to this point. I thought they did a really good job of making it look like both guys actually had a chance of winning before Banks realized he'd pretty much thrown everything at WALTER and it wasn't working so he left. Maybe I didn't mind it cause I already knew the finish? Idk but the crowd was fucking rabid and that was great.


Yeah it wasn't a bad match at all just felt like a missed oppertunity. I think I would have preferred it to more closely resemble the Walter vs Thatcher match in terms of structure. Trav is getting good heat though and thats a good thing.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Daniel Bryan vs. The Miz - WWE Live 05/17 (Newcastle) - ****1/4 - YES!*

These two are perfect against each other. I saw some reports saying that their matches on this house show run have been "PPV level", and my goodness, based on this match, those reports were 100% correct. What an absolutely fantastic piece of pro wrestling; starts with Bryan getting the better of the feeling out process & owning Miz, which causes Miz to be frustrated & stall in classic heel fashion. His bumping off of Bryan's shine was fantastic & Bryan was equally fantastic on the offense, of course. Eventually the match goes to the outside & Miz gets the control by being a nasty bastard, throwing Bryan face first into the steel post. It's Miz on control for quite a while after that; he is really good at working the heat on Bryan, focusing on the neck & Bryan is a wonderful FIP. Bryan starts mounting a comeback w/ some fantastic punches, but it gets cut off by the Miz very quickly. After that Miz starts targeting Bryan's knee, and he does so in an AWESOME, focused fashion. There's a great spot where Bryan starts mounting a comeback w/ those lovely punches of his again, but Miz once again cuts it off quickly by turning a suplex attempt into a chop block. After working the crap out of the knee, Miz goes for the Figure 4 & it's fantastic drama - after Bryan counters it in the classic Figure-4-counter -fashion, they start trading strikes while on their knees, eventually getting on their feet; Bryan starts getting the better of the exchange, and then BOOM! Miz kicks that worked over knee. Miz is still on the control, but eventually Bryan does finally get his big comeback in; he kicks Miz's ass all over the ring, all over to the outside. He runs wild on Miz for a while & Miz is great selling + bumping for his offense. Bryan does go for the diving headbutt, but Miz moves out of the way, thus gaining the control of the match again. This leads to my favorite moment of the match; with an amazing, cocky asshole smile on his face, Miz starts going for the "IT" kicks - before he started kicking him, I thought to myself "goddamn, Bryan needs to no sell those" - AND THAT'S EXACTLY WHAT HAPPENED! As Miz starts unleashing the first kicks of the sequence, Bryan starts hulking up & then gets up and just stares at Miz for doing that. I can imagine in their future big PPV meeting they'll do that spot again and I can't wait for that. The finishing stretch is full of good drama & momentum swifts aka a fantastic way to cap off a brilliant match. One slight negative is that I thought Bryan could've & should've sold the worked over knee more in his comeback & the finishing run, but it didn't bother me THAT much, because of how they built the whole thing & executed it. I was getting some 80's Flair, Steamboat, Lawler vibes from it. Absolutely can't wait for them to do this thing on a PPV setting.


----------



## MC

NastyYaffa said:


> *Daniel Bryan vs. The Miz - WWE Live 05/17 (Newcastle) - ****1/4 - YES!*
> 
> These two are perfect against each other. I saw some reports saying that their matches on this house show run have been "PPV level", and my goodness, based on this match, those reports were 100% correct. What an absolutely fantastic piece of pro wrestling; starts with Bryan getting the better of the feeling out process & owning Miz, which causes Miz to be frustrated & stall in classic heel fashion. His bumping off of Bryan's shine was fantastic & Bryan was equally fantastic on the offense, of course. Eventually the match goes to the outside & Miz gets the control by being a nasty bastard, throwing Bryan face first into the steel post. It's Miz on control for quite a while after that; he is really good at working the heat on Bryan, focusing on the neck & Bryan is a wonderful FIP. Bryan starts mounting a comeback w/ some fantastic punches, but it gets cut off by the Miz very quickly. After that Miz starts targeting Bryan's knee, and he does so in an AWESOME, focused fashion. There's a great spot where Bryan starts mounting a comeback w/ those lovely punches of his again, but Miz once again cuts it off quickly by turning a suplex attempt into a chop block. After working the crap out of the knee, Miz goes for the Figure 4 & it's fantastic drama - after Bryan counters it in the classic Figure-4-counter -fashion, they start trading strikes while on their knees, eventually getting on their feet; Bryan starts getting the better of the exchange, and then BOOM! Miz kicks that worked over knee. Miz is still on the control, but eventually Bryan does finally get his big comeback in; he kicks Miz's ass all over the ring, all over to the outside. He runs wild on Miz for a while & Miz is great selling + bumping for his offense. Bryan does go for the diving headbutt, but Miz moves out of the way, thus gaining the control of the match again. This leads to my favorite moment of the match; with an amazing, cocky asshole smile on his face, Miz starts going for the "IT" kicks - before he started kicking him, I thought to myself "goddamn, Bryan needs to no sell those" - AND THAT'S EXACTLY WHAT HAPPENED! As Miz starts unleashing the first kicks of the sequence, Bryan starts hulking up & then gets up and just stares at Miz for doing that. I can imagine in their future big PPV meeting they'll do that spot again and I can't wait for that. The finishing stretch is full of good drama & momentum swifts aka a fantastic way to cap off a brilliant match. One slight negative is that I thought Bryan could've & should've sold the worked over knee more in his comeback & the finishing run, but it didn't bother me THAT much, because of how they built the whole thing & executed it. I was getting some 80's Flair, Steamboat, Lawler vibes from it. Absolutely can't wait for them to do this thing on a PPV setting.



Just watched the match, it was good but not great. Probably on par with his AJ Styles match which I rated ***1/2. Good psychology behind the match but I wasn't sucked into the match which was at the fault of it being a single camera not the match. Not MOTYC imo. Still better than most WWE matches this year though


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

NastyYaffa said:


> *Daniel Bryan vs. The Miz - WWE Live 05/17 (Newcastle) - ****1/4 - YES!*





MC 16 said:


> Just watched the match, it was good but not great. Probably on par with his AJ Styles match which I rated ***1/2. Good psychology behind the match but I wasn't sucked into the match which was at the fault of it being a single camera not the match. Not MOTYC imo. Still better than most WWE matches this year though


Were you both at a house show or do they broadcast them now.


----------



## NastyYaffa

-***** Italiano- said:


> Were you both at a house show or do they broadcast them now.


Good ol' fancam!





Meant to put that on my original post, but looks like I forgot.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

NastyYaffa said:


> Good ol' fancam!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meant to put that on my original post, but looks like I forgot.


Damn seeing as your location is set as Finland I was going to insist that you're secretly former Newcastle striker Shefki Kuqi.

It was a long way to go to make that reference but I was not going to throw away my shot.


----------



## SHIRLEY

BOSJ: Day 1 kada

*YES* ACH vs. Flip Gordon - 5*
*NO but Recommended* Ospreay vs. Ishimori


----------



## DELITE

Matches I saw recently

No but Recommended:***1/2-***3/4
Dunne vs Strong NXT 5/2
Dunne vs Williams SSS16
Nakamura vs Styles V SD
Sabre Jr. vs David Starr SSS16
Sabre Jr. vs Keith Lee SSS16
Sabre Jr. vs Ohno SSS16
Gordon vs ACH BOSJ
Ospreay vs Ishimori BOSJ day one

No but highly Recommended ****-****1/4
Burch, Lorcan and Dunne vs Undisputed Era
Bate vs Ohno PROGRESS SSS16
Eddie Edwards vs Sami Callihan Impact/HoH


----------



## MC

*Dragon Gate - King Of Gate Day Five 19/05*

*Yes To: Kzy vs Ben-K ****1/4*

- _Another good match from these two, both have been stands out this year to me and this match is no exception. Both showed off their skills and built to a great last 10 minutes. Obvious result but the journey to that result was very fun indeed. Great match. MOTYC 

Also, that dance was 5 stars :done_

*No but recommend: Masato Yoshino vs Susumu Yokosuka ***3/4 *

- _The on e thing this match did well is make you buy into the the work. Yoshino took a nasty fall early on in the match and seemingly injured his neck and Yokosuka started to target the neck. It was really well done, Yoshino's selling of it was really top notch. Every movement Yoshino did, had me wincing _


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

BOSJ day 2

*YES* Dragon lee vs Sho Tanaka ****¼ I wish Dragon Lee was there all the time. Can't he join CHAOS and team with Ospreay or do 6 mans with Sho & Yoh?

*YES* Hiromu Takahashi vs Marty Scurll ****

Need to rewatch Kushida Vs Sabin though I was distracted during the match and barely saw it.


----------



## SHIRLEY

May 19th	Dragon Lee	SHO	B Block	BOSJ: Day 2	NJPW	5*

One of my top 3 or 4 matches of the year.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

NJPW Best of the Super Juniors 25 Night 1:
_Flip Gordon vs. ACH-******
YOH vs. BUSHI-****3/4*
Will Ospreay vs. Taiji Ishimori-*****1/4*_









NJPW Best of the Super Juniors 25 Night 2:
_Dragon Lee vs. SHO-*****1/2*
Ryusuke Taguchi vs. El Desperado-****3/4*
Kushida vs. Chris Sabin-******
Hiromu Takahashi vs. Marty Scurll-*****1/2*_


----------



## DELITE

BOSJ Day 2:
Dragon Lee vs Taichi ***3/4 - No but recommended 
Taguchi vs El Desperado ***3/4
Hiromu Takahashi vs Marty Scurll **** - No but highly recommended


----------



## DELITE

My top 5 for the first half of the year is....
...
drum roll please
....

5. Ronda & Angle vs Stephanie and Triple H from the mania of wrestle
4. Sanada vs Sabre Jr. NJCup ****1/2
3. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Minoru Suzuki ****3/4
2. Timothy Thatcher vs Walter Progress ****3/4
1. Young Bucks vs Golden Lovers ****3/4


----------



## Dr. Middy

Just finished night 1. Already a bit behind, but the upcoming BYE day should help me catch up.

*NO to YOH vs BUSHI – NJPW: Best of the Super Juniors - Night 1 - ***1/2*

*YES to Flip Gordon vs ACH – NJPW: Best of the Super Juniors - Night 1*

To nobody’s surprise, this was a great athletic match, but turned out to be a real great wrestling match too. We got plenty of brutal chops by ACH who was heeling it up here, and a ton of cool high flying by Flip, who really shined throughout this match and got over big, including a big dive in a crowd brawling spot. ACH even did some nice selling of his shoulder throughout, and he got the win here. Fun match, a bit long for my liking, but it was very good.

*****
*

*YES to Will Ospreay vs Taiji Ishimori - NJPW: Best of the Super Juniors - Night 1*

This was just excellent. The pace early was great as they just went right after one another with no bullshit, with Ishimori playing a fantastic vicious cocky bastard. He went after Osperay’s neck for a decent part of the match which was nice, only negative was having to hear Osperay’s shrill scream sells. They worked to a nice fever pitch by the end, including a real nice spot where Osperay caught Ishimori off a moonsault into a tombstone position, only for Ishimori to reverse it himself for a great reverse codebreaker looking move and crossface. He won in the end after some great near falls, which is exactly what should have happened. Only real big negatives other than Will's screaming was the SSP he did with Ishimori balanced on the ropes, as it looked corny as hell. But still really liked this one!

*****1/4*


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

OTT ScapperMania IV:
_David Starr, LJ Cleary &, Shane Strickland vs. Mark Haskins, Scotty Davis &, Tyler Bate-****3/4*
Adam Brooks & Aussie Open (Kyle Fletcher & Mark Davis) vs. The Kings Of The North (Bonesaw, Damien Corvin, & Dunkan Disorderly)-****3/4*
Matt Riddle vs. Will Ospreay-*****3/4*
Jeff Cobb vs. Tomohiro Ishii-*****1/4*
The Rapture (Charlie Sterling & Zack Gibson) vs. The Angel Cruzers (Angel Cruz & B. Cool) for the OTT Tag Team Championship-******
Keith Lee vs. Minoru Suzuki-****3/4*
Jordan Devlin vs. Zack Sabre Jr. for the OTT World Championship-*****1/4*_


----------



## Corey

The Young Bucks vs. Super Smash Bros _(ROH War of the Worlds: Toronto)_ ***** (YES!)*
https://rutube.ru/video/b801d8e91e8447281be7ce0130578e8d/?pl_id=215790&pl_type=user

No way this wasn't going to deliver. Awesome match. Some company needs to sponsor SSB's work Visas so they can wrestle in the states.


----------



## Dr. Middy

Night two was rock solid, if a bit disappointing at instances.
*
NO but Recommended - SHO vs Dragon Lee – NJPW: Best of the Super Juniors - Night 2*

A really good, but flawed match. Dragon Lee as per usual is great, and I think SHO handles himself better than YOH does, and they were great when they were just beating the shit out of one another, especially with the hot start of the match. There was a lot of nice submission spots in this two, and I really liked the arm work Dragon was doing later on in the match.

However, the selling was spotty from both, especially with SHO almost completely no selling the multiple armbars and top rope spots Lee did, which was a real turn off. The match itself seemed long, and sort of disjointed at times, and it wasn’t as captivating as I would have liked it to be. 
*
***3/4
*
*NO to Ryusuke Taguchi vs El Desperado – NJPW: Best of the Super Juniors - Night 2*

Fun little match that had Desperado trying to murder Taguchi’s balls, but turned into a serious match was a great babyface Taguchi performance. 

****1/2*

*NO to KUSHIDA vs Chris Sabin - NJPW: Best of the Super Juniors - Night 2*

This was rock solid, Sabin getting the win was nice, but I wasn’t feeling a lot of it. Some of the sequences they did into pinning combinations was nice though, and Sabin’s style is different which is a nice change of pace.

****1/2*

*YES to Hiromu Takahashi vs Marty Scurll - NJPW: Best of the Super Juniors - Night 2*

I really liked a lot of this despite some flaws. Marty’s wrestling here actually was great (to me anyway), and I really like the opening section with him dominating, and also really liked him and Hiromu sort of teasing one another early. Hiromu makes for an excellent babyface too, he was fantastic in this match. I thought it was paced well too.

However, why the hell does Scurll lose again after dominating him so near the end of the match? You had the apron tombstone kickout (which I really didn’t like) and then the whole beatdown, head kicks and straight stomps, and the dude STILL couldn’t win. No reason for him to have lost here. 

*****
*


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

BoSJ Night 3

*YES* Will Ospreay vs ACH ****½

The other matches from that night are good. I particularly liked Tiger Mask vs Yoh


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

Despy vs Hiromu was a definite contender tbh


----------



## v1david

*YES TO:*

*Aramis & Astrolux vs. Latigo & Toxin AAA 5/18 Tehuacan*


The AAA debut of all four involved and they went out and absolutely killed it. Latigo & Toxin are names from Caralucha, very recognized on the Mexican indy scene and Aramis & Astrolux are two great young flyers who have made a name for themselves in the last year in Lucha Memes & The Crash. Astrolux is just 18 years old.

They go all out, the match has great flow and Latigo & Toxin really carried the match, working great as a tag team (they are not usually a team) and made themselves look like stars. Great back and fourth match.


******


----------



## NastyYaffa

*WALTER vs. Zack Sabre Jr. - wXw We Love Wrestling Tour: Hamburg - **** - YES!*

As usual, these two beat the crap out of each other in a fantastic David vs. Goliath bout. They went with the simplest of all psychologies in that kind of a setting; ZSJ went after WALTER's leg, which WALTER sells excellently & puts on an overall amazing wounded-yet-still-dangerous-monster -performance. ZSJ is great working the crap out of that leg & his cocky character work as he realizes he has the big lad in trouble was a joy. Fantastic performances by both guys & a fantastic match.


----------



## DELITE

BOSJ Day 3&4

No but recommended: 
Ospreay vs ACH ***1/2
Chris Sabin vs SHO ***3/4
Dragon Lee vs Taguchi ***3/4

No but highly recommended:
Hiromu Takahashi vs El Desperado ****

*YES *
KUSHIDA vs Marty Scurll ****1/2


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

BoSJ Night 4

*YES* Sho Tanaka vs Chris Sabin ****¼
*YES* Marty Scurll vs Kushida ****
*YES* El Desparado vs Hiromu Takahashi ****½


----------



## MC

*WWE 205 Live 22/05*

*Yes To: Akira Tozawa vs Hideo Itami ****1/2*

- _Pretty great match. Had a slow start but built and built into a great match. Hideo was great and I loved his work on Tozawa's neck. Hideo hitting the Busaiku knee was awesome, shame the fans nor the commentators referenced it. Tozawa did a great job at working the crowd at times and did his best. His selling was good as well. Dead crowd for the most part but awesome match._


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Daniel Bryan vs. Jeff Hardy - **** - YES!*

This was such a super fun, energetic back & forth match. Jeff looked very good w/ all of his stuff & Bryan on the offense was an absolute joy to watch. The knee psychology towards the end ruled & Bryan actually getting the win with a Heel Hook is superb. Bring on Bryan vs. Joe next week! :mark:

*Marty Scurll vs. KUSHIDA - BOSJ - ****1/4 - YES!*

This was absolutely beautiful. Fantastic, super compelling chain wrestling & when Marty eventually got the upperhand, he was simply awesome working the crap out of KUSHIDA, all around. KUSHIDA was a rockin' babyface as usual - one of my favorite moments of the match was when he got that comeback going, he sold the exhaustion of being worked all over by Marty so, so, SO well. KUSHIDA gets some of that vintage arm work of his in as well & as always it's pretty fantastic - I loved the sequence where he got Marty stunned on the top turnbuckle, he goes after the arm again (once again selling the fatique perfectly), which leads to Marty doing the finger spot of his, which then resulted in KUSHIDA not being able to lock the Kimura. Fantastic stuff, fantastic performances by both - especially KUSHIDA & an overall fantastic match that had a real unique feel to it.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*BOSJ Nights 1 - 4:

Will Ospreay v. Taiji Ishimori - **** (YES)
ACH v. Flip Gordon - **** (YES)
Dragon Lee v. Sho - *** 1/4 (NO)
Chris Sabin v. KUSHIDA - **** (YES)
Himoru Takahashi v. Marty Scrull - **** (YES)
Will Ospreay v. ACH - **** (YES)
Chris Sabin v. Sho - **** + (YES) Match of the tourney so far
KUSHIDA v. Marty Scrull - **** (YES)
Himoru Takahashi v. El Desporado - **** (YES)

Smackdown Live, 05/22/18:

Daniel Bryan v. Jeff Hardy - ** 3/4 (NO)

205 Live, 05/22/18:

Akira Tozowa v. Hideo Itami - *** 1/4 (NO)

*


----------



## Zatiel

YES to Hiromu Takahashi Vs. Desperado. That's the best Desperado match I've ever seen. The running dropkick up in the stands was mad. So was the superkick into the belt. Lots of great selling from Takahashi, and Desperado stepped up to make the most of appearing at his level. Lots of great flow and offense. Takahashi is ready to break out like nobody else.

EDIT: Also a RECOMMENDED to Scurll Vs. KUSHIDA. This was what I wanted Scurll/Ospreay to be. Lots of great small details, like KUSHIDA leaning back in the headscissors to prevent Scurll from hopping out like everybody usually does. Great limb focus, great pacing. I was sure it was going to be my match of the night. It might be my favorite Scurll match since... well, since the last time he wrestled KUSHIDA. KUSHIDA is great.


----------



## SHIRLEY

May 22nd	SHO	Chris Sabin	B Block	BOSJ: Day 4	NJPW	5*  

:sodone


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

SHIRLEY said:


> May 22nd	SHO	Chris Sabin	B Block	BOSJ: Day 4	NJPW	5*
> 
> :sodone


Sabin has been f*cking killing it in this tourney, been so fun to watch.


----------



## SHIRLEY

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Sabin has been f*cking killing it in this tourney, been so fun to watch.


Who?

So that's *YES* to both BASED SHO matches btw OP.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

SHIRLEY said:


> Who?
> 
> So that's *YES* to both BASED SHO matches btw OP.


Chris Sabin....


----------



## SHIRLEY

Riddle-Strickland from EVOLVE 104 is also *NO but highly recommended*


----------



## Corey

Keith Lee vs. Mike Bailey _(OTT Homecoming: Dublin)_ ***** (YES!)*

Hell of a styles clash and a really unique way to structure the match. It wasn't your classic David vs. Goliath. Bailey was actually on the offense quite often here and would out-strike Lee on a regular basis with his quickness and prowess on the kicks. When Keith got hold of him though, fuuuuuck Bailey would go flying or bouncing off the mat. :lol Kinda got the sense that was dragging just a bit towards the end but they kept building to bigger spots and counters that made up for the downtime. Good stuff.

Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Travis Banks - **** 3/4* 

-----------------------------

*BOTSJ Block B:* Hiromu Takahashi vs. El Desperado _(NJPW 5/22)_ ***** 1/4 (YES!!)*

This felt like a fucking apuestas match. :mark: Holy hell was this great. These two hate each other and wanna hurt one another in the worst way possible. Violence and reckless abandonment galore. Really everything to love about pro wrestling. :lol I for one have not been very impressed with the tournament to this point but this match could really turn things around. Definitely check this one out if you're just picking and choosing.

KUSHIDA vs. Marty Scurll - **** 1/2+*


----------



## MC

*AJPW Super Power Series 2018 24/05*

*Yes To: Kento Miyahara vs Naomichi Marufuji ****½*

- _Incredible title match. Whilst it's just below the CC finals, it's still a great match. Much quicker match, starting off hot with quick strikes. Surprisingly enough the crowd at the beginning of the match was cheering Marufji over Kento. Kento then worked heel for the first part of the match, brawling to the outside, using the post. That didn't last long as Marufji started to get the upperhand and began to work on the neck of Kento. Loved the work in the neck as well, going back to that choke he used in th CC and that headlock spot which was well done. They did a great job to get the crowd back to cheering Kento by the end. That ending sequence was F'N fantastic. The call back to the double knees was superfluous, the near fall were well timed and executed and the reversals were quick and smooth. Awesome. I hope that they do a trilogy later in the year, maybe at the Sumo Hall show for NOAH <.<_


----------



## SHIRLEY

*OTT Scrappermania IV*
Comfortable Top 3 Show of the Year Candidate

*YES* to:
Ospreay vs. Riddle
Suzuki vs. Keith Lee
...both 5*

*NO but highly recommended*
Ishii vs. Cobb
Devlin vs. Sabre Jr.
...both in the 4s

:sodone


----------



## Corey

The Chosen Bros vs. Aussie Open _(RPW Epic Encounter)_ ***** (YES!)*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x0Sm3pIWHU8

This was awesome! When the match was announced, all I wanted was to see Fletcher get thrown around like a small child and for Davis to have manly interactions with both Bros. I got that and a hell of a lot more. Some sweet ass double teams along the way and a great finishing stretch. High energy all the way through. Way better than the messy Tag Title match on this show. I need both these teams to face Suzuki & Sabre ASAP. Check this one out!

Ishii vs. Keith Lee II - **** 1/2*


----------



## MC

*DDT Audience 2018 20/05*

*Yes To: Keisuke Ishii vs. Shigehiro Irie *****

- Now this was a pretty good match. Two former tag team partners battling out. Very slow from the off with some crowd brawling which then built and built into a good story driven match with Irie working on top, dominating Ishii with his size and surprisingly agile abilities. Which lead Ishii to mount a pretty awesome babyface comeback but it was not to be today. Irie was the better man.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Riddle/Ospreay* from *OTT* was by far the worst match in their trilogy. Too long, too much Ospreay on the offense & too many "cute" "epic" sequences. Super generic indy 50/50 crap. The only saving grace of the thing was that Riddle on the offense is always a joy. ****

*Kento/Marufuji II* on the other hand, just misses out a nomination from me, but it ruled. So much better than their Carnival match. The story in this one was so good; Marufuji is the crafty veteran who is clearly one or two steps ahead of Kento, and the champ is in real trouble trying to figure him out. The headlock sequence was absolutely wonderful, as was Marufuji chopping the soul out of Kento & I loved the couple of British -esq escapes Marufuji had for Kento's attempts to do his German. The match does have quite a few of the typical, generic puro championship match tropes by the end though & those eat away some points, but it was still a very good one. ****3/4*


----------



## WokeLand

NastyYaffa said:


> *Riddle/Ospreay* from *OTT* was by far the worst match in their trilogy. Too long, too much Ospreay on the offense and Super generic indy 50/50 crap.


Why is it supposed to be bad?

Also super generic indy 50/50 crap? What kind of argument is that?


----------



## TD Stinger

WokeLand said:


> Why is it supposed to be bad?
> 
> Also super generic indy 50/50 crap? What kind of argument is that?


I haven't seen the match but "super generic indy 50/50 crap" to me are 2 guys hitting each other big moves and strikes, no selling most of them along the way, kicking out everything there is without a lot selling in between the moves, if at all. Which is something you see a lot in indy matches and in Ospreay and Riddle matches, as good as they are.

And as good as Ospreay and Riddle are, they both have a tendency to do too much during a match where it ends up taking you out of the match.


----------



## Corey

*OTT No Limits Championship:* Jordan Devlin (c) vs. Zack Sabre Jr. _(OTT Scrappermania IV)_ ***** (YES!)*

This was right up my alley. Huge backstory coming in. Devlin is the hometown guy looking to prove himself against Sabre who's obviously become a household name all over the world. Jordan is coming off a broken hand which is a huge bullseye for Sabre. He's his usual dickhead self, wrenching at it whenever he can including a really fucking disturbing stomp to the back of the elbow that was captured at a _perfect_ angle by the cameraman. Just an excellent technical battle filled with smooth transitions and stiff strikes at the right times. Devlin even busts out moves from the guys who have trained him over the years. My favorite part of the match is actually the finish. It's fucking DISGUSTING. :mark: Great match to cap off a really good show.

Riddle vs. Ospreay - **** 1/2* (I fully understand the hate and the love for this match. I'm in the middle but I actually enjoyed it for the most part to my surprise. I went in expecting the 50/50 nature so it didn't bother me much. The obvious thing holding back is the lack of selling, but if you look past that it's actually pretty fun. Just probably has too much Ospreay screaming :lol)

Ishii vs. Jeff Cobb - **** 3/4*
Minoru Suzuki vs. Keith Lee - **** 1/2*

--------------

Dickinson & Jaka vs. Anthony Henry & James Drake _(EVOLVE 105)_ **** 3/4* (Super hot southern style tag. MOTN on the show for me. Finish is a tad flat though)

Riddle vs. Keith Lee _(EVOLVE 105)_ **** 1/2+* (Plenty to like here but they tried to make it a forced epic despite the fact that Lee obviously wasn't winning. The kickouts at 1 and big "nearfalls" on the end fell on deaf ears because of it)


----------



## Corey

*BOTSJ Block B:* Hiromu Takahashi vs. Dragon Lee _(NJPW 5/25)_ ***** 1/2 (YES!!!)*

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

^^^^^ That was me the whole match. :lol I'm not saying much else. You should you know what to expect when these two go at it. They're gonna take every risk in the book to kill the other guy or die trying to to do it. It's a fucking WAR. Another chapter in one of the best ongoing feuds in wrestling. Must see matchup.

*Triple Crown Championship:* Kento Miyahara (c) vs. Naomichi Marufuji _(AJPW 5/24)_ ***** (YES!)*
https://www.bilibili.com/video/av23879358

This wasn't quite as good as their CC Final but it's a damn good follow up. Marufuji turns back the clock when he faces this man. His work is on top is just unbelievable. So precise and laser focused. The piledriver on the apron followed up with the coast-to-coast was an unreal combination. At times he was actually selling just as much as Kento was despite the fact that he had been delivering all the punishment. :lol That was odd but can't really complain. The finishing stretch it a wild frenzy where if you look away for a second you very well may have missed something, but the way Marufuji sold those knee strikes was wonderful. He had been working so hard to avoid them all match but when they landed they were the difference maker. Great stuff.


----------



## DELITE

From BOSJ day 6

No but recommended:
Sabin vs Scurll ***3/4
Desperado vs Sho ***3/4

And huge NO from me for Takahashi/Lee... If you like high risk wrestling, lots of flippy stuffs and no selling this is for you but this isn't definitely my cup of tea.


----------



## TD Stinger

Yes to the following:

*NJPW Best of the Super Juniors Day 4: Hiromu Takahashi vs. El Desperado*

What do you get when you take a charismatic wild man willing to put his body through anything to win and a vicious and but also conniving heel that will do anything it takes to win and put them together?

You get this great match.


----------



## Corey

DELITE said:


> Desperado vs Sho ***3/4
> 
> And huge NO from me for Takahashi/Lee... If you like high risk wrestling, lots of flippy stuffs and no selling this is for you but this isn't definitely my cup of tea.


My man, Sho got his leg worked over the whole match and then delivered a powerbomb over the knees and a package piledriver. THAT'S no selling.


----------



## WokeLand

*Yes:La Familia Real Vs Los Ingobernables- CMLL Viernes Espectacular *****


----------



## v1david

*Yes to Dragon Lee vs. Takahashi ****1/2*


----------



## DELITE

Corey said:


> My man, Sho got his leg worked over the whole match and then delivered a powerbomb over the knees and a package piledriver. THAT'S no selling.


Yeah i know about it, bro. That's why I rated it as i rated it. If there wasn't that Sho's no-selling my rating would be higher. But Lee/Takahashi had started with a powerbomb on the apron and continued with moves like brutal german suplexes or front flip piledriver on Lee and at end of the match he won with his Dragon Driver with no problem. Sho showed in his match some physical limitations because his leg was injured but Lee showed nothing after his neck and back was injured and hit moves like Topé Con Hilo. I don't say this match was bad and I understand people like that match but like I said, no my cup of tea...Peace


----------



## TJQ

Corey said:


> Just probably has too much Ospreay screaming :lol




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1000487662229250048


----------



## Dr. Middy

Sometimes I wonder how some of you guys watch as much as you do. I'm having issues just keeping up with the tournament at all :lol

*NO to BUSHI vs. Taiji Ishimori – NJPW Best of the Super Juniors: Night 3 - ***1/2*

*YES to Will Ospeary vs ACH – NJPW Best of the Super Juniors: Night 3*

If you like two extremely athletic guys have a counter filled affair, this is that kind of match. Just a lot of big moves, dive spots, and the works, and both guys looked excellent working with one another. 

*****
*

*NO but Recommended - Chris Sabin vs SHO – NJPW Best of the Super Juniors: Night 4*

Very good match, and different in layout. This might be the most grounded juniors match I’ve seen in New Japan, as both guys worked a more technical, striking based style here that complemented each other well. But it was really enjoyale, and SHO continues to impress.

****3/4*

*NO to Dragon Lee vs Ryusuke Taguchi – NJPW Best of the Super Juniors: Night 4 – ***1/2*

*YES to Marty Scurll vs KUSHIDA – NJPW Best of the Super Juniors: Night 4*

I really enjoyed the first part of this match that was all just chain wrestling, and I like how this eventually lead to Marty working on the arm of KUSHIDA. The teasing of surfboard attempts repeatedly only to do what felt like a half dozen of them rolling around was really great too. Kushida was his normal excellent self, and Marty loses again, which I questioned. Still, very good match.

*****
*

*YES to El Desperado vs Hiromu Takahashi – NJPW Best of the Super Juniors: Night 4*

I loved the aggression these two showed towards each other right from the start. Unlike a lot of matches so far, this felt like they really did hate one another. Hell for a decent part of this, we got a street fight more than a traditional match, but even then they had an awesome match after destroying all the chairs they could. This turned into an epic by the end with some great counters, including Hiromu countering Desperado’s behind the back piledriver into a great reverse rana, and some great near falls like Desperado’s low blow into a powerbomb. He ended up getting a huge win in a great match too! Also, while Takahashi is great and all, Desperado is pretty damn good as a heel and is really undefeated in how he’s used. Match of the tournament so far!

*****1/2
*


----------



## volde

I agree on both, Hiromu/Dragon Lee was overkill for me and Sho went CENAWINSLOL at the end. Hiromu/Desperado still match of the tournament.


----------



## TD Stinger

Yeah, I thought Hiromu vs. Lee was a bit too hot and cold. One minute they're trading German Suplexes and no selling them like they're Brock Lesnar and then the next they're on the mat for a minute. Plus it went like 20+ minutes on top of that. I just found myself losing interest after awhile.


----------



## MC

*Best Of The Super Juniors 25 - Day Six (25/05/18)*

*Yes To: Hiromu Takahashi vs Dragon Lee: ****¼ *

_- Excellent match. Just like the other matches these two have had. It's almost impossible for these two to have a bad match with each other. Very smooth, crisp, lots of call backs to their previous matches. Great. Not much selling but it wasn't a problem for me as these two were awesome without it. _


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

BoSJ 

*YES* Dragon Lee vs Hiromu Takahashi ****1/2
They sold more and more as the match wore on so I'm fine with that. Lots of good stuff here like call backs to previous matches and Hiromu playing up the the whole creepy obsession with Dragon Lee angle.


----------



## Corey

-***** Italiano- said:


> BoSJ
> 
> *YES* Dragon Lee vs Hiromu Takahashi ****1/2
> *They sold more and more as the match wore on so I'm fine with that.*


Thank god someone else said this so I didn't have to sound like an old grump. :lol The selling was great. Double countout spot was awesome and they sold the exhaustion big time after the pop-up destroyer.


----------



## DELITE

PROGRESS Chapter 69:

No but recommended:
Zack Sabre Jr. vs Mark Andrews ***1/2

No but highly recommended:
David Starr vs Walter ****1/4


----------



## Corey

DELITE said:


> No but highly recommended:
> David Starr vs Walter ****1/4


Out of curiosity have you seen any of the other matches between these two this year (DEFIANT and Fight Club Pro)? Seeing how much you liked that one you'd probably love the others.


----------



## DELITE

Corey said:


> Out of curiosity have you seen any of the other matches between these two this year (DEFIANT and Fight Club Pro)? Seeing how much you liked that one you'd probably love the others.


Thank you for recommendation.


----------



## Zatiel

Holy shit YES to KUSHIDA Vs. Sho. So much great technical wrestling, the counters, the build to exhaustion, KUSHIDA trying to control the pace because he's nervous about failing like he did with Taguchi, and Sho winding up taking his arm. I need to watch this again, but it's my MOTT so far.


----------



## NastyYaffa

SHO vs. KUSHIDA - ***3/4
Taguchi vs. Hiromu - ***3/4

With multiple camera angles, both of the matches could've & most likely would've hit that ****+ mark for me. Especially Hiromu/Taguchi.

*David Starr vs. WALTER - PROGRESS Chapter 69 - **** - YES!*

For the most part, this was a very good ***1/2-***3/4 match w/ really good leg psychology, but the finishing stretch put it on that next level - Starr goes HAM on WALTER's leg that he has been working on throughout the thing, WALTER is in real trouble, but manages to bust out a CRADLE to get the win. Such fantastic storytelling; Starr had WALTER scouted big time, here in their 10th singles match against each other, and while WALTER does unleash some of his murderous offense on the man, Starr has a counter for almost everything, which resulted in WALTER kinda having to fight from underneath! What a fantastic twist in this amazing rivalry. Absolutely amazed at the match-by-match psychology they bring.


----------



## MC

*Yes To: KUSHIDA vs Sho: *****

Hell yeah. Great match. Loved KUSHIDA’s arm work, very nasty looking work. Sho sold his arm very consistently throughout the match. Sho has been awesome this tournament, he is the MVP of the BOSJ so far.


----------



## WokeLand

*Yes To: KUSHIDA VS SHO -BOSJ 25 Day 8 *****

Another performance by SHO that lets us know he is the breakout star of the tournament, as he is once again positioned on the level of a higher status opponent. The match was much different than anything else in this set, heavily focused on the grappling aspect of the game, which made sense since both strive at it and have MMA backgrounds. They worked the kind of match they wanted to do and was different enough to stand out on their own without resorting to flipply moves. Everything was intelligent and well executed every movement.

But it lacks of a MOTY level drama, and a more exciting ending.

*No:Hiromu Takashi Vs Taguchi ***3/4+*


----------



## WokeLand

NastyYaffa said:


> SHO vs. KUSHIDA - ***3/4
> Taguchi vs. Hiromu - ***3/4
> 
> With multiple camera angles, both of the matches could've & most likely would've hit that ****+ mark for me. Especially Hiromu/Taguchi.



Em ... had multiple cameras the match between Hiromu and Taguchi.

SHO and KUSHIDA did not need it.


----------



## NastyYaffa

WokeLand said:


> Em ... had multiple cameras the match between Hiromu and Taguchi.
> 
> SHO and KUSHIDA did not need it.


You're right, Taguchi/Hiromu did have 2 camera angles, one for stuff outside the ring & then then the typical hardcam. I still think those didn't fully capture the emotion & the overall feel of the match though.


----------



## MC

Not just the emotion, but the facial expressions and the other little nuisances that come with multiple cameras.


----------



## DELITE

BOSJ:
No but recommended:
Taguchi vs Takahashi ***1/2
Scurll vs Desperado ***3/4

No but highly recommended
KUSHIDA vs SHO ****

What the heck is wrong with the Block A... Block B is so much better that I lost interest in A...


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

NastyYaffa said:


> You're right, Taguchi/Hiromu did have 2 camera angles, one for stuff outside the ring & then then the typical hardcam. I still think those didn't fully capture the emotion & the overall feel of the match though.





MC 16 said:


> Not just the emotion, but the facial expressions and the other little nuisances that come with multiple cameras.


I agree with you both and have grin and bear it through hardcam matches while its not ideal there have been some really good ones. I will say that I have to creep closer with my screen and pay much closer attention and sometimes it's cool to see things from a different angles.


*YES* Naomichi Marufuji vs Kento Miyahara **** ½

I hope this gets played in the Performance Centre as an example of how to work a hold and make it interesting. Beyond that it was very much in the vein of ACE vs CHALLENGER matches that we see from NJPW but really from a lot of champions throught history. Marufuji gets lots of shine and controls the less experienced man who survives and get his digs in then we get a good old hot finish. Awesome stuff.


----------



## Corey

So was I the only one bothered by the fact that Hiromu was stuck in the ankle lock for so long but had enough leg strength to lock in the D and literally squeeze a man to sleep? That shouldn't be possible.


----------



## Dr. Middy

*NO to Marty Scurll vs Chris Sabin – NJPW Best of the Super Juniors: Night 6 - ***1/2*

*NO to SHO vs El Desperado – NJPW Best of the Super Juniors: Night 6 - ***1/2*

*YES to Hiromu Takahashi vs Dragon Lee – NJPW Best of the Super Juniors: Night 6
*
Unsurprisingly, these two had another awesome match. It was full of intensity, near falls, huge moves that were plenty dangerous, and a ton of slaps where both Lee and Takahashi were trying to chop through one another. It joins a long list of matches they’ve had where they continually try to kill one another, and every single one has been outstanding!

*****1/2
*


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

Corey said:


> So was I the only one bothered by the fact that Hiromu was stuck in the ankle lock for so long but had enough leg strength to lock in the D and literally squeeze a man to sleep? That shouldn't be possible.


I can give wrestlers a pass on that stuff. You see people in other sports limp off the field only to run back on a few minutes later. Athletes fight through pain all the time and wrestlers are meant to be ultra tough super heroes. It might uave been smarter to use an arm bar and maybe Hiromu should have just sold his ankle more post match and limped to the back. So I do see it as a flaw but one I can look past.

He has to finish the match and thats probably going to involve him using his ankle at some point. Otherwise working a limb can stop being a useful device and become a hinderence.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Word Cloud of the wrestling year to date


----------



## Mordecay

YES to Hiromu Takahashi vs Ryusuke Taguchi BOSJ Night 8 ****1/4

Best match of the tournament so far for me, Big match Taguchi does it again.


----------



## MC

*AULL 51. Aniversario Arena Lopez Mateos 19/05/2018*


*No But recommend: El Hijo del Dr. Wagner Jr. vs. Rey Wagner ***3/4*

_- Bien, bien, bien, bien, bien. Bien. Awesome match. The crowd was very hot for this and the match was very heatd. Not sure of the background but this seemed like they hated each other. Probably not :lol_


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Bar/The Miz vs New Day on the Smackdown (5/29/18) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Samoa Joe vs Big Cass vs Daniel Bryan on the Smackdown (5/29/18) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Cedric Alexander vs Buddy Murphy for the Cruiserweight title on the 205 Live (5/29/18) episode.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## Master Bate

DammitC said:


> I give a No, but strongly recommended to Bar/The Miz vs New Day on the Smackdown (5/29/18) episode.
> 
> I gave that good match a 7/10
> 
> I give a No, but strongly recommended to Samoa Joe vs Big Cass vs Samoa Joe on the Smackdown (5/29/18) episode.
> 
> I gave that good match a 7/10
> 
> I give a YES to Cedric Alexander vs Buddy Murphy for the Cruiserweight title on the 205 Live (5/29/18) episode.
> 
> I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


Good night of wrestling.


----------



## peep4life

Big yes to Cedric vs Murphy from tonight's 205 live. Might be the best non NXT WWE match so far this year. ****1/2

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Middy

Gotta check out that Buddy/Cedric match later.

Anyway, I'm only 3 nights behind on the BOTSJ now :lol Ended up watching day 5 after day 6 for some odd reason...

*NO but Recommended - ACH vs Yoshinobu Kanemaru – NJPW Best of the Super Juniors: Night 5
*
I enjoyed this way more than I expected. ACH was really good throughout this match, his selling of his shoulder was good, and he played a very good resilant babyface with his flashy comebacks. Kanemaru was the perfect opposite of this, focused, non-flashy, and willing to use his heel tricks to get the win. Great little match.

****3/4*

*NO to Flip Gordon vs Taiji Ishimori – NJPW Best of the Super Juniors: Night 5 - ***1/2*

*YES to Will Ospreay vs YOH – NJPW Best of the Super Juniors: Night 5*

Excellent match, and it really felt like YOH’s breakout. He was able to stand toe to toe with the ace of the juniors, an he got some great near falls that made me really think he was gonna pull off the upset. I really liked the one spot where Ospreay tried to run the ropes but couldn’t due to his neck, and the first thing YOH does as a result is to bend him like a pretzel with a sharp german. Great match overall, apart from some inconsistent selling at points by Ospreay. 

******


----------



## Corey

A very high recommendation to *Cedric Alexander vs. Buddy Murphy* from 205 Live tonight. Match was awesome and all the way on track to getting a YES but the finishing stretch was a little abrupt and seemed to lack a struggle. Still a damn good match though. **** 3/4*


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Cedric Alexander needs to go to Matt Jackson's school of selling the back, because the first thing I think to do with an injured back is a tope con hilo :lol

Other than that *Cedric Alexander v. Buddy Murphy* from *205 Live 05/29/18* was fantastic ****** and a *YES !*


----------



## TD Stinger

I can't quite give a YES to either match, but Alexander vs. Murphy from 205 Live and New Day vs. The Bar and Miz were both matches to watch. Both very fun.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Big Cass vs. Daniel Bryan vs. Samoa Joe - ***3/4*

A fantastically paced 3-way dance that flowed perfectly. Daniel Bryan's pure babyface fire is absolutely unmatched & that was on full display when the match kicked into it's finishing gear.

*Buddy Murphy vs. Cedric Alexander - ****

For most of it, this was a complete Buddy Murphy carryjob in my eyes. His targeting of Cedric's back was wonderful & his strikes actually looked good unlike those of his opponents. Shitty selling by Cedric & the awful thigh slapping "epic" strike sequences during the finishing stretch brought the match down a notch, but it was still a good one & a great showing from Buddy Murphy. What an absolute lovely revelation that man has been in his 205 run.


----------



## MC

*WWE Smackdown Live 29/05/18

No to: Big Cass vs. Daniel Bryan vs. Samoa Joe **1/2 *

Generic triple threat match that wasn't very interesting and wasn't very memorable.


*WWE 205 Live 29/05/18

No but recommend: Buddy Murphy vs Cedric Alexander ***1/2 *

I liked the match, it was pretty good. The crowd was into the match, chanting and making noise for everything. Firmly behind Cedric with it being his home town. Buddy Murphy's performance in the match was fantastic I thought. Just the little things of making sure that the match flowed. For example, early in the match, Cedric was running towards the ropes and Buddy tried to grab him rather then wait for the spot. Loved those little details that Buddy adds. Also, loved his work on the back. He showed great urgency and intensity with his work, being very consistent with it. Great stuff from Buddy Murphy. 

Cedric, however, didn't do any for me. Cedric was a nice foil for Buddy Murphy but wasn't a huge fan of what he did in the match. Buddy Murphy targeted his back and Cedric didn't do a great job of selling it throughout the match, only selling it every so often. He didn't really limit his offence to accommodate the back, doing a tope con hilo in the match and not really showing any signs of the back damage. Kinda disappointing from Cedric. I liked the ending of the match though, that was were Cedric impress me a bit more. Don't have a problem with the result too much. Cedric is a bit bland but him winning in his own town is the correct choice for me. Hope Buddy Murphy gets another chance down the line. 

Good match but I did expect a little more.


----------



## Taroostyles

I'm way behind 

Scurll/Ospreay-Sakura Genesis-*****

What a fantastically executed match and well told story. Scurll owns William throughout the years and this match is no different. They know each other so well yet Marty is always one step ahead of him. The pace is so fluid and they build to the finale sensibly. 

After the Spanish fly spot on the apron the match hits another gear of aggression from Ospreay. From that point on the drama builds rapidly by the moment. Ospreay finally vanquishes his arch enemy due to sheer will and determination. 

This was the best juniors match since Kushida and Ospreay in last year's BOTSJ finals.


----------



## Bruce L

So, I haven't been very active on the board this year thanks to not being able to follow along with most of the more-acclaimed matches in real time, but I've been catching up lately, so I'll be getting around to some belated reviews. My full "Yes" list to this point will be up soon, but I just watched one match that I feel like I have to talk about right now.

*Golden Lovers vs. the Young Bucks — New Japan "Strong Style Evolved" (3/25)*
WOW. If you made a checklist of things I'd be highly skeptical about enjoying in 2018, "40-minute Young Bucks match" would be high on the list. But this blew me away, and reminded me that my current impression of the Bucks as annoying, smark-pandering spot machines is more about their inclinations in front of PWG crowds than their ability, which remains (no pun intended) elite. This is their masterpiece right here, and it just might also be the best match either Ibushi or Omega has ever been involved with too. Even at my most doubtful, I knew a match between these teams could be entertaining. I did NOT expect it could be emotionally-charged, but here we are, with me still massaging my jaw back into place after it hit the floor when Matt Jackson _put himself into position for the super-deadly one-winged angel just to see if Kenny would actually hit him with it_, and trying to think of a reason not to give this ★★★★★ and coming up short. I'm not going to do a real star rating for now, as I just finished my first viewing a few minutes ago. But this is easily my MOTY so far. Loved, loved, _loved_ it.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

Best of The Super Juniors 

*YES* El Desperado vs Kushida ****¼
Classic Super face vs dastardly heel type match. Great watch.


----------



## NastyYaffa

~!~!



> NJPW:
> *Roppongi 3K vs. The Young Bucks (Wrestle Kingdom 12) || YES = 14 ||*
> Cody vs. Kota Ibushi (Wrestle Kingdom 12) || YES = 9 ||
> *Minoru Suzuki vs. Hirooki Goto (Wrestle Kingdom 12) || YES = 24 ||*
> *Marty Scurll vs. Hiromu Takahashi vs. KUSHIDA vs. Will Ospreay (Wrestle Kingdom 12) || YES = 18 ||*
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Jay White (Wrestle Kingdom 12) || YES = 2 ||
> *Kenny Omega vs. Chris Jericho (Wrestle Kingdom 12) || YES = 32 ||*
> *Kazuchika Okada vs. Tetsuya Naito (Wrestle Kingdom 12) || YES = 24 ||*
> El Soberano Jr. vs. Sanson (FantasticaMania - Day 6) || YES = 1 ||
> Niebla Roja vs. Gran Guerrero (FantasticaMania - Day 6) || YES = 2 ||
> Angel de Oro & Niebla Roja vs. Gran Guerrero & Ultimo Guerrero (Fantastica Mania - Day 7) || YES = 1 ||
> Volador Jr. vs. El Barbaro Cavernario (Fantastica Mania - Day 7) || YES = 1 ||
> Rush vs. Satoshi Kojima (Fantastica Mania - Day 8) || YES = 2 ||
> Dragon Lee & Mistico vs. Gran Guerrero & Ultimo Guerrero (Fantastica Mania - Day 8) || YES = 2 ||
> *Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Minoru Suzuki (The New Beginning in Sapporo) || YES = 16 ||*
> The Young Bucks vs. Roppongi 3K (The New Beginning in Sapporo - Day 2) || YES = 6 ||
> *Kenny Omega vs. Jay White (The New Beginning in Sapporo - Day 2) || YES = 11 ||*
> CHAOS vs. Los Ingobernables de Japon (Road to the New Beginning - Day 6) || YES = 3 ||
> Los Ingobernables de Japon vs. CHAOS (Road to the New Beginning - Day 7) || YES = 3 ||
> Tetsuya Naito vs. YOSHI-HASHI (The New Beginning in Osaka) || YES = 1 ||
> *Will Ospreay vs. Hiromu Takahashi (The New Beginning in Osaka) || YES = 11 ||*
> Kazuchika Okada vs. SANADA (The New Beginning in Osaka) || YES = 13 ||
> Flip Gordon vs. Hiromu Takahashi vs. KUSHIDA (Honor Rising - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> Bullet Club vs. Golden Lovers & Chase Owens (Honor Rising - Day 1) || YES = 3 ||
> Dalton Castle vs. Beer City Bruiser vs. Beretta (Honor Rising - Day 2) || YES = 2 ||
> *Bullet Club vs. Golden Lovers (Honor Rising - Day 2) || YES = 11 ||*
> Roppongi 3K vs. Los Ingobernables de Japon vs. Suzuki-gun (46th Anniversary Show) || YES = 1 ||
> Taichi vs. Tetsuya Naito (46th Anniversary Show) || YES = 1 ||
> Minoru Suzuki vs. Togi Makabe (46th Anniversary Show) || YES = 3 ||
> Kazuchika Okada vs. Will Ospreay (46th Anniversary Show) || YES = 7 ||
> Juice Robinson vs. Yujiro Takahashi (New Japan Cup - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> *Michael Elgin vs. Tomohiro Ishii (New Japan Cup - Day 1) || YES = 17 ||*
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Taichi (New Japan Cup - Day 2) || YES = 7 ||
> *Kota Ibushi vs. YOSHI-HASHI (New Japan Cup - Day 3) || YES = 10 ||*
> *Tetsuya Naito vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (New Japan Cup - Day 3) || YES = 15 ||*
> Chuckie T vs. SANADA (New Japan Cup - Day 4) || YES = 2 ||
> Juice Robinson vs. Michael Elgin (New Japan Cup - Day 5) || YES = 1 ||
> *Kota Ibushi vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (New Japan Cup - Day 6) || YES = 11 ||*
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Juice Robinson (New Japan Cup - Day 7) || YES = 7 ||
> *SANADA vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (New Japan Cup - Day 8) || YES = 11 ||*
> *Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (New Japan Cup - Finals) || YES = 13 ||*
> Jushin Liger vs. Will Ospreay (Strong Style Evolved) || YES = 1 ||
> CHAOS vs. Suzuki-gun (Strong Style Evolved) || YES = 2 ||
> Jay White vs. Hangman Page (Strong Style Evolved) || YES = 3 ||
> *Golden Lovers vs. The Young Bucks (Strong Style Evolved) || YES = 24 ||*
> *Will Ospreay vs. Marty Scurll (Sakura Genesis) || YES = 14 ||*
> Bullet Club vs. Golden Lovers (Sakura Genesis) || YES = 2 ||
> *Kazuchika Okada vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (Sakura Genesis) || YES = 17 ||*
> Toa Henare vs. Tomohiro Ishii (Road to Wrestling Dontaku - Day 10) || YES = 5 |
> Hirooki Goto vs. Juice Robinson (Road to Wrestling Dontaku - Day 12) || YES = 9 ||
> Minoru Suzuki vs. Tetsuya Naito (Wrestling Hinokuni) || YES = 1 ||
> Cody vs. Kota Ibushi (Wrestling Dontaku - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Hangman Page vs. Kenny Omega (Wrestling Dontaku - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Will Ospreay vs. KUSHIDA (Wrestling Dontaku - Day 2) || YES = 9 ||
> *Kazuchika Okada vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (Wrestling Dontaku - Day 2) || YES = 14 ||*
> ACH vs. Flip Gordon (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 1) || YES = 4 ||
> Taiji Ishimori vs. Will Ospreay (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 1) || YES = 3 ||
> Dragon Lee vs. SHO (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 2) || YES = 3 ||
> Chris Sabin vs. KUSHIDA (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 2) || YES = 2 ||
> Hiromu Takahashi vs. Marty Scurll (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 2) || YES = 4 ||
> ACH vs. Will Ospreay (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 3) || YES = 3 ||
> Chris Sabin vs. SHO (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 4) || YES = 3 ||
> KUSHIDA vs. Marty Scurll (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 4) || YES = 5 ||
> El Desperado vs. Hiromu Takahashi (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 4) || YES = 7 ||
> Will Ospreay vs. YOH (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 5) || YES = 1 ||
> Dragon Lee vs. Hiromu Takahashi (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 6) || YES = 5 ||
> KUSHIDA vs. SHO (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 8) || YES = 3 ||
> Hiromu Takahashi vs. Ryusuke Taguchi (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 8) || YES = 1 ||
> El Desperado vs. KUSHIDA (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 10) || YES = 1 ||
> 
> Other Puro:
> Daisuke Sekimoto & Kazusada Higuchi vs. Hideki Suzuki & Konosuke Takeshita (DDT/BJW Toshikoshi Pro-Wrestling ~ Toshiwasure! Two Organization Shuffle Tag Tournament) || YES = 1 ||
> Joe Doering vs. Zeus (AJPW New Year Wars - Day 1) || YES = 7 ||
> Daisuke Sekimoto & Hideki Suzuki vs. Twin Towers (BJW New Year) || YES = 4 ||
> Daichi Hashimoto vs. Ryuichi Kawakami (BJW New Year) || YES = 1 ||
> Masashi Takeda vs. Takumi Tsukamoto (BJW New Year) || YES = 1 ||
> Naoya Nomura vs. Ryouji Sai (AJPW New Year Wars - Day 2) || YES = 2 ||
> Burning Wild vs. Violent Giants (AJPW New Years Wars - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> *Mike Bailey vs. Shuji Ishikawa (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Shinjuku) || YES = 11 ||*
> Jiro Kuroshio vs. Konosuke Takeshita (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Shinjuku) || YES = 3 ||
> Kenoh vs. Kaito Kiyomiya (NOAH Navigation For The Future - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Konosuke Takeshita vs. Tetsuya Endo (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Osaka - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Akito vs. Shuji Ishikawa (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Osaka - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Jiro Kuroshio vs. Tetsuya Endo (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Nerima) || YES = 1 ||
> HARASHIMA vs. Konosuke Takeshita (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Nerima) || YES = 1 ||
> Mike Bailey vs. Yukio Sakaguchi (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Yokohama) || YES = 4 ||
> Daisuke Sasaki vs. Shuji Ishikawa (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Yokohama) || YES = 1 ||
> Masa Kitamiya & Masato Tanaka vs. Naomichi Marufuji & Shingo Takagi (Riki Choshu Produce Power Hall ~ Set Back The Clock) || YES = 1 ||
> Daisuke Sasaki vs. Mike Bailey (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Shin-Kiba) || YES = 1 ||
> Kazusada Higuchi vs. Shuji Ishikawa (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Shin-Kiba) || YES = 3 ||
> Keisuke Ishii vs. Konosuke Takeshita (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Shin-Kiba) || YES = 2 ||
> HARASHIMA vs. Tetsuya Endo (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Shin-Kiba) || YES = 1 ||
> Arisa Nakajima vs. Misaki Ohata (SEAdLINNNG Now Or Never) || YES = 1 ||
> Dezmond Xavier & Zachary Wentz vs. Bandido & Flamita (Dragon Gate Open The New Year Gate - Day 3) || YES = 1 ||
> Masaaki Mochizuki & Susumu Yokosuka vs. Tribe Vanguard (Dragon Gate Open The New Year Gate - Day 3) || YES = 1 ||
> Fuminori Abe vs. Takuya Nomura (BJW ~To Was Gat Early~) || YES = 2 ||
> Oedo Tai vs. Queen’s Quest (Stardom 7th Anniversary) || YES = 4 ||
> Taichi vs. Tetsuya Naito (TAKA & Taichi Produce TAKATAICHIMANIA) || YES = 2 ||
> HARASHIMA vs. Shuji Ishikawa (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix The Final!!) || YES = 2 ||
> Jun Akiyama & Yuji Nagata vs. Naoya Nomura & Ryouji Sai (AJPW Yokohama Twilight Blues Special) || YES = 2 ||
> Violent Giants vs. Yoshiken (AJPW Yokohama Twilight Blues Special) || YES = 4 ||
> ANTIAS vs. MaxiMuM vs. Tribe Vanguard (Dragon Gate Kotoka Road To Final - Day 5) || YES = 1 ||
> Masaaki Mochizuki vs. Kzy (Dragon Gate Kotoka Road To Final - Day 5) || YES = 7 ||
> Mary Apache, Mayu Iwatani & Tam Nakano vs. Oedo Tai (Stardom 10/02) || YES = 1 ||
> Oedo Tai vs. Mayu Iwatani & Tam Nakano (Stardom Queen’s Fest) || YES = 1 ||
> Io Shirai vs. Momo Watanabe (Stardom Queen’s Fest) || YES = 4 ||
> Hideki Suzuki & Jay Bradley vs. Atsushi Kotoge & Naomichi Marufuji (NOAH Navigation of Dash - Day 5) || YES = 1 ||
> Daisuke Sekimoto & Shuji Ishikawa vs. HARASHIMA & Konosuke Takeshita (DDT Into The Fight) || YES = 1 ||
> Daichi Hashimoto vs. Yasufumi Nakanoue (BJW 27/02) || YES = 2 ||
> MaxiMuM vs. Tribe Vanguard (Dragon Gate Champion Gate in Osaka - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Masaaki Mochizuki vs. Ben-K (Dragon Gate Champion Gate in Osaka - Day 2) || YES = 4 ||
> MaxiMuM & CK1 vs. Tribe Vanguard, Don Fujiii, Kagetora & Masaaki Mochizuki (Dragon Gate Kotoka Road To Final - The Ending) || YES = 1 ||
> Daichi Hashimoto vs. Takuya Nomura (BJW Ikkitousen ~ Strong Climb - Day 1) || YES = 3 ||
> Daisuke Harada vs. HAYATA (NOAH The Great Voyage in Yokohama) || YES = 1 ||
> Mohammed Yone & Quiet Storm vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima & Masa Kitamiya (NOAH The Great Voyage in Yokohama) || YES = 1 ||
> Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Hideki Suzuki (BJW Big Japan Full Metal) || YES = 3 ||
> Atsushi Kotoge & Naomichi Marufuji vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima & Masa Kitamiya (NOAH Global Tag League - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Takuya Nomura vs. Yuya Aoki (BJW Ikkitousen ~ Strong Climb - Day 2) || YES = 3 ||
> HARASHIMA & Naomichi Marufuji vs. Daisuke Sekimoto & Kazusada Higuchi (DDT Judgment ~ DDT 21st Anniversary Show ~) || YES = 3 ||
> Konosuke Takeshita vs. Shuji Ishikawa (DDT Judgement ~ DDT 21st Anniversary Show ~) || YES = 4 ||
> Atsushi Aoki vs. Shuji Kondo (AJPW Dream Power Series - Day 5) || YES = 1 ||
> Joe Doering vs. Kento Miyahara (AJPW Dream Power Series - Day 5) || YES = 1 ||
> ANTIAS vs. Genki Horiguchi & Kzy (Dragon Gate Glorious Gate - Day 9) || YES = 1 ||
> Go Shiozaki & Kaito Kiyomiya vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima & Masa Kitamiya (NOAH Global Tag League - Day 4) || YES = 1 ||
> Atsushi Kotoge & Naomichi Marufuji vs. Kenoh & Takashi Sugiura (NOAH Global Tag League - Day 4) || YES = 1 ||
> Daichi Hashimoto vs. Yasufumi Nakanoue (BJW Ikkitousen ~ Strong Climb - Day 6) || YES = 1 ||
> ANTIAS vs. Genki Horiguchi, Kzy, Punch Tominaga, Susumu Yokosuka & YASSHI (Dragon Gate The Gate of Passion - Day 3) || YES = 1 ||
> Shuji Ishikawa vs. Yuji Hino (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Kento Miyahara vs. Shingo Takagi (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 1) || YES = 3 ||
> Suwama vs. Zeus (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Kento Miyahara vs. Naoya Nomura (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 2) || YES = 2 ||
> Go Shiozaki & Kaito Kiyomiya vs. Kenoh & Takashi Sugiura (NOAH Global Tag League - Day 9) || YES = 1 ||
> Shingo Takagi vs. Yuji Hino (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 7) || YES = 3 ||
> Jun Akiyama vs. Suwama (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 7) || YES = 1 ||
> Kento Miyahara vs. Shuji Ishikawa (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 7) || YES = 1 ||
> Daichi Hashimoto vs. Hideki Suzuki (BJW Sapporo 2 Days - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Arisa Nakajima vs. Mio Momono (SEAdLINNNG Shin-Kiba 3rd NIGHT) || YES = 1 ||
> Hana Kimura vs. Mika Iwata (Sendai Girls 19/04) || YES = 2 ||
> Io Shirai vs. Meiko Satomura (Sendai Girls 19/04) || YES = 3 ||
> Chihiro Hashimoto vs. Ayako Hamada (Sendai Girls 19/04) || YES = 1 ||
> Jun Akiyama vs. Zeus (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 11) || YES = 1 ||
> Naoya Nomura vs. Shingo Takagi (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 13) || YES = 1 ||
> Jun Akiyama vs. Naomichi Marufuji (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 13) || YES = 2 ||
> Shingo Takagi vs. Shuji Ishikawa (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 14) || YES = 3 ||
> Yuko Miyamoto vs. HARASHIMA (DDT Max Bump) || YES = 1 ||
> Nobuhiro Shimatani vs. Saki Akai (DDT Max Bump) || YES = 1 ||
> Katsuhiko Nakajima & Masa Kitamiya vs. Go Shiozaki & Kaito Kiyomiya (NOAH Great Voyage in Niigata) || YES = 1 ||
> Takashi Sugiura vs. Atsushi Kotoge (NOAH Great Voyage in Niigata) || YES = 1 ||
> Kento Miyahara vs. Naomichi Marufuji (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 15) || YES = 4 ||
> MaxiMuM vs. Natural Vibes (Dragon Gate The Gate of Passion - Day 15) || YES = 1 ||
> Hideki Suzuki vs. Daisuke Sekimoto (BJW Endless Survivor) || YES = 2 ||
> ANTIAS vs. Big Ben (Dragon Gate Dead Or Alive) || YES = 2 ||
> MaxiMuM vs. Natural Vibes (Dragon Gate Dead Or Alive) || YES = 3 ||
> El Lindaman vs. Masaaki Mochizuki vs. Punch Tominaga vs. Ryo Saito vs. Shingo Takagi vs. YAMATO vs. Yasushi Kanda (Dragon Gate Dead Or Alive) || YES = 3 ||
> Masato Yoshino vs. Shingo Takagi (Dragon Gate King of Gate - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Kzy vs. YAMATO (Dragon Gate King of Gate - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> Ben-K vs. Kzy (Dragon Gate King of Gate - Day 5) || YES = 1 ||
> Shigehiro Irie vs. Keisuke Ishii (DDT Audience) || YES = 1 ||
> Kento Miyahara vs. Naomichi Marufuji (AJPW Super Power Series - Day 7) || YES = 3 ||
> 
> Europe Indy:
> Doug Williams vs. Michael May (OTT Contenders 5) || YES = 1 ||
> Jordan Devlin vs. Darren Kearney (OTT Contenders 5) || YES = 1 ||
> Grizzled Young Veterans vs. Moustache Mountain (PROGRESS Chapter 61: Don’t Touch Me… Don’t… Don’t Touch Me) || YES = 1 ||
> Pete Dunne vs. Joseph Conners (PROGRESS Chapter 61: Don’t Touch Me… Don’t… Don’t Touch Me) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Brooks vs. Will Ospreay (PROGRESS Chapter 61: Don’t Touch Me… Don’t… Don’t Touch Me) || YES = 4 ||
> Travis Banks vs. Chris Brookes (PROGRESS Chapter 61: Don’t Touch Me… Don’t… Don’t Touch Me) || YES = 3 ||
> Monster Consulting & Ringkampf vs. RISE (wXw Back To The Roots XVII) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Brooks vs. Ryan Smile (RevPro High Stakes) || YES = 1 ||
> Mark Andrews vs. Will Ospreay (RevPro High Stakes) || YES = 2 ||
> Moustache Mountain vs. Suzuki-gun (RevPro High Stakes) || YES = 5 ||
> Chris Brookes vs. Trent Seven vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (PROGRESS Chapter 62: Fear No More, Come To Dust) || YES = 2 ||
> Travis Banks vs. TK Cooper (PROGRESS Chapter 62: Fear No More, Come To Dust) || YES = 1 ||
> *WALTER vs. Timothy Thatcher (PROGRESS Chapter 62: Fear No More, Come To Dust) || YES = 19 ||*
> Travis Banks vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (OTT Homecoming - Dublin) || YES = 1 ||
> Keith Lee vs. Mike Bailey (OTT Homecoming - Dublin) || YES = 2 ||
> Jordan Devlin vs. Timothy Thatcher (OTT Homecoming - Dublin) || YES = 1 ||
> The Kings of the North vs. The Rapture (OTT Homecoming - Dublin) || YES = 1 ||
> Chuck Taylor vs. Mark Haskins (OTT Homecoming - Belfast) || YES = 1 ||
> Keith Lee vs. Timothy Thatcher (OTT Homecoming - Belfast) || YES = 1 ||
> The Rapture vs. The Kings of the North (OTT Homecoming - Belfast) || YES = 1 ||
> David Starr vs. Mike Bailey (RevPro Live At The Cockpit 26) || YES = 1 ||
> Travis Banks vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (RevPro Live At The Cockpit 26) || YES = 1 ||
> Tyler Bate vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (PROGRESS Chapter 63: Take Me Underground) || YES = 7 ||
> British Strong Style vs. David Starr & Matt Riddle (PROGRESS Chapter 63: Take Me Underground) || YES = 4 ||
> Mark Davis vs. WALTER (PROGRESS Chapter 63: Take Me Underground) || YES = 6 ||
> David Starr vs. WALTER (FCP A Tribute to Francois Trebec) || YES = 2 ||
> Jonah Rock vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (PROGRESS Chapter 64: Thunderbastards Are Go!) || YES = 1 ||
> Chris Brookes vs. Eddie Dennis vs. Mark Andrews vs. Morgan Webster vs. Pete Dunne vs. TK Cooper vs. Trent Seven vs. Tyler Bate (PROGRESS Chapter 64: Thunderbastards Are Go!) || YES = 1 ||
> Alexander James vs. Timothy Thatcher (AMBITION 9) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. WALTER (AMBITION 9) || YES = 3 ||
> Mike Bailey vs. Timothy Thatcher (AMBITION 9) || YES = 1 ||
> Lucky Kid vs. Timothy Thatcher (wXw 16 Carat Gold - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> John Klinger vs. Ilja Dragunov vs. WALTER (wXw 16 Carat Gold - Day 2) || YES = 5 ||
> Absolute Andy vs. Timothy Thatcher (wXw 16 Carat Gold - Day 3) || YES = 1 ||
> Ringkampf vs. RISE (wXw 16 Carat Gold - Day 3) || YES = 1 ||
> Absolute Andy vs. David Starr (wXw 16 Carat Gold - Day 3) || YES = 2 ||
> David Starr vs. WALTER (Defiant Lights Out) || YES = 1 ||
> Ilja Dragunov vs. David Starr vs. Travis Banks vs. WALTER (wXw We Love Wrestling Tour: London) || YES = 1 ||
> Travis Banks vs. Morgan Webster (PROGRESS Chapter 65: Have Some Faith In The Sound) || YES = 1 ||
> David Starr vs. WALTER (Defiant Road to No Regrets) || YES = 1 ||
> Jordynne Grace vs. Livvii Grace (EVE #SHEVOLUTION) || YES = 1 ||
> The Angel Cruzers vs. The Kings of the North (OTT Martina’s Gaff Party 3: Sayonara Session Moth) || YES = 1 ||
> LJ Cleary vs. Joey Janela vs. Martina The Session Moth vs. Joey Janela vs. TK Cooper (OTT Martina’s Gaff Party 3: Sayonara Session Moth) || YES = 1 ||
> Jordan Devlin vs. Angelico (OTT Martina’s Gaff Party 3: Sayonara Session Moth) || YES = 1 ||
> Lucky Kid vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (wXw We Love Wrestling Tour: Frankfurt) || YES = 1 ||
> Ilja Dragunov vs. WALTER (wXw Superstars of Wrestling) || YES = 1 ||
> Doug Williams vs. Pete Dunne (PROGRESS Chapter 68: Super Strong Style 16 - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Angelico vs. Mark Andrews (PROGRESS Chapter 68: Super Strong Style 16 - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Chris Brookes vs. Kassius Ohno (PROGRESS Chapter 68: Super Strong Style 16 - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Angelico vs. Keith Lee (PROGRESS Chapter 68: Super Strong Style 16 - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> David Starr vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (PROGRESS Chapter 68: Super Strong Style 16 - Day 2) || YES = 6 ||
> Kassius Ohno vs. Tyler Bate (PROGRESS Chapter 68: Super Strong Style 16 - Day 2) || YES = 3 ||
> Travis Banks vs. WALTER (PROGRESS Chapter 68: Super Strong Style 16 - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> David Starr vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (wXw Shotgun #353) || YES = 1 ||
> Aussie Open vs. The Chosen Bros (RevPro Epic Encounter) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Will Ospreay (OTT ScrapperMania IV) || YES = 2 ||
> Jeff Cobb vs. Tomohiro Ishii (OTT ScrapperMania IV) || YES = 1 ||
> The Rapture vs. The Angel Cruzers (OTT ScrapperMania IV) || YES = 1 ||
> Keith Lee vs. Minoru Suzuki (OTT ScrapperMania IV) || YES = 1 ||
> Jordan Devlin vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (OTT ScrapperMania IV) || YES = 2 ||
> WALTER vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (wXw We Love Wrestling Tour: Hamburg) || YES = 1 ||
> David Starr vs. WALTER (PROGRESS Chapter 69: Be Here Now) || YES = 1 ||
> 
> US Indy:
> David Starr vs. Joey Janela (Beyond Heavy Lies The Crown) || YES = 1 ||
> Keith Lee vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (PWG Mystery Vortex V) || YES = 4 ||
> The Chosen Bros vs. Ringkampf (PWG Mystery Vortex V) || YES = 3 ||
> Eddie Kingston vs. Leo Howlett (NWL 13/01) || YES = 1 ||
> Catch Point vs. Ringkampf (EVOLVE 98) || YES = 2 ||
> AR Fox vs. Matt Riddle (EVOLVE 98) || YES = 1 ||
> Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Darby Allin (EVOLVE 98) || YES = 7 ||
> Fred Yehi vs. Timothy Thatcher (EVOLVE 99) || YES = 2 ||
> WALTER vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (EVOLVE 99) || YES = 6 ||
> Keith Lee vs. Chris Dickinson (EVOLVE 99) || YES = 1 ||
> Markus Crane vs. SHLAK (GCW Hit ‘Em Up) || YES = 1 ||
> B-Boy vs. Daniel Makabe (3-2-1 BATTLE! Battle Rumble) || YES = 1 ||
> Jonathan Gresham vs. Mike Quackenbush (Beyond Spirit of 76) || YES = 1 ||
> David Starr vs. Matt Riddle (Beyond Spirit of 76) || YES = 2 ||
> Jeff Cobb vs. Matt Riddle (MLW Road to the World Championship) || YES = 2 ||
> Darby Allin vs. Sami Callihan (MLW Road to the World Championship) || YES = 2 ||
> Michael Elgin vs. Tetsuya Naito (REVOLVER Friday the 16th Naito Takes Dayton) || YES = 1 ||
> James Drake vs. Matt Riddle (EVOLVE 100) || YES = 4 ||
> Keith Lee vs. AR Fox (EVOLVE 100) || YES = 1 ||
> Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Austin Theory (EVOLVE 100) || YES = 1 ||
> Chris Dickinson vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (EVOLVE 101) || YES = 1 ||
> Keith Lee vs. Tracy Williams (EVOLVE 101) || YES = 1 ||
> Austin Theory vs. Darby Allin vs. Jaka vs. Matt Riddle (EVOLVE 101) || YES = 1 ||
> CW Anderson vs. Dasher Hatfield (BLPW Jar of Flies) || YES = 1 ||
> Bandido & Flamita vs. The Rascalz (PWG Time Is A Flat Circle) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Brooks vs. Will Ospreay (PWG Time Is A Flat Circle) || YES = 1 ||
> Jeff Cobb vs. Jonah Rock (PWG Time Is A Flat Circle) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (PWG Time Is A Flat Circle) || YES = 1 ||
> Trevor Lee vs. Roy Wilkins (CWF Mid-Atlantic Worldwide 14/03) || YES = 2 ||
> Tom Lawlor vs. WALTER (GCW Matt Riddle’s Bloodsport) || YES = 7 ||
> Nick Gage vs. Timothy Thatcher (GCW Matt Riddle’s Bloodsport) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Minoru Suzuki (GCW Matt Riddle’s Bloodsport) || YES = 9 ||
> AR Fox vs. Will Ospreay (EVOLVE 102) || YES = 2 ||
> Daisuke Sekimoto & Munenori Sawa vs. Ringkampf (EVOLVE 102) || YES = 9 ||
> Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Matt Riddle (EVOLVE 102) || YES = 8 ||
> Jeff Cobb vs. Tomohiro Ishii (WrestleCon Mark Hitchcock Memorial Supershow) || YES = 4 ||
> Bandido & Flamita vs. Rey Fenix & Rey Horus (WrestleCon Mark Hitchcock Memorial Supershow) || YES = 3 ||
> Adam Brooks vs. Sammy Guevara vs. Shane Strickland vs. Will Ospreay (WrestleCon Mark Hitchock Memorial Supershow) || YES = 1 ||
> Timothy Thatcher vs. Toni Storm (Beyond/WWR Lit Up) || YES = 1 ||
> Dominic Garrini vs. Timothy Thatcher (EVOLVE 103) || YES = 1 ||
> Jaka vs. Munenori Sawa (EVOLVE 103) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Daisuke Sekimoto (EVOLVE 103) || YES = 1 ||
> CHAOS vs. Flip Gordon, Kota Ibushi & Shane Strickland (RevPro WrestleCon) || YES = 1 ||
> Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Tomohiro Ishii (RevPro WrestleCon) || YES = 6 ||
> Munenori Sawa vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (WWN Supershow: Mercury Rising) || YES = 1 ||
> Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Keith Lee (WWN Supershow: Mercury Rising) || YES = 3 ||
> Catch Point vs. Ringkampf (WWN Supershow: Mercury Rising) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Will Ospreay (WWN Supershow: Mercury Rising) || YES = 5 ||
> DJZ vs. Eli Everfly vs. ****** Loco vs. KTB vs. Teddy Hart vs. Tony Deppen (GCW Joey Janela’s Spring Break 2) || YES = 2 ||
> PCO vs. WALTER (GCW Joey Janela’s Spring Break 2) || YES = 9 ||
> WALTER vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (PROGRESS Chapter 67: Bourbon Is Also A Biscuit) || YES = 5 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Shane Strickland (MLW The World Championship Final) || YES = 3 ||
> Chris Dickinson vs. PCO (BLP Slamilton) || YES = 1 ||
> 
> WWE:
> Roman Reigns vs. Samoa Joe (RAW 01/01) || YES = 6 ||
> Johnny Gargano vs. The Velveteen Dream (NXT 24/01) || YES = 4 ||
> The Undisputed Era vs. The Authors of Pain (NXT Takeover: Philadelphia) || YES = 3 ||
> *Adam Cole vs. Aleister Black (NXT Takeover: Philadelphia) || YES = 16 ||*
> *Andrade Almas vs. Johnny Gargano (NXT Takeover: Philadelphia) || YES = 36 ||*
> *30-Man Royal Rumble (Royal Rumble) || YES = 10 ||*
> Brock Lesnar vs. Braun Strowman vs. Kane (Royal Rumble) || YES = 1 ||
> 30-Woman Royal Rumble (Royal Rumble) || YES = 1 ||
> Asuka vs. Sasha Banks (RAW 29/01) || YES = 2 ||
> TJP vs. Tyler Bate (205 Live 30/01) || YES = 2 ||
> Roderick Strong vs. Tyler Bate (NXT 31/01) || YES = 4 ||
> Hideo Itami vs. Roderick Strong (205 Live 06/02) || YES = 3 ||
> SAnitY vs. The Undisputed Era (NXT 07/02) || YES = 3 ||
> Apollo Crews vs. Bray Wyatt vs. Finn Bálor vs. Matt Hardy vs. Seth Rollins (RAW 12/02) || YES = 1 ||
> Drew Gulak vs. Tony Nese (205 Live 13/02) || YES = 2 ||
> Pete Dunne vs. Roderick Strong (NXT 14/02) || YES = 5 ||
> Braun Strowman vs. Elias vs. Finn Bálor vs. John Cena vs. Roman Reigns vs. Seth Rollins vs. The Miz (RAW 19/02) || YES = 4 ||
> Andrade Almas vs. Johnny Gargano (NXT 21/02) || YES = 7 ||
> Alexa Bliss vs. Bayley vs. Mandy Rose vs. Mickie James vs. Sasha Banks vs. Sonya Deville (Elimination Chamber) || YES = 2 ||
> Asuka vs. Nia Jax (Elimination Chamber) || YES = 2 ||
> AJ Styles vs. John Cena (SmackDown Live 27/02) || YES = 1 ||
> Cedric Alexander vs. TJP (205 Live 27/02) || YES = 1 ||
> Kalisto vs. Roderick Strong (205 Live 27/02) || YES = 4 ||
> Jinder Mahal vs. Randy Orton (SmackDown Live 06/03) || YES = 1 ||
> Buddy Murphy vs. Mustafa Ali (205 Live 06/03) || YES = 1 ||
> AJ Styles vs. Baron Corbin vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. John Cena vs. Kevin Owens vs. Sami Zayn (Fastlane) || YES = 4 ||
> Cedric Alexander vs. Roderick Strong (205 Live 13/03) || YES = 2 ||
> Pete Dunne vs. Adam Cole (NXT 14/03) || YES = 1 ||
> Danny Burch & Oney Lorcan vs. Pete Dunne & Roderick Strong (NXT 21/03) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Kassius Ohno (NXT 21/03) || YES = 1 ||
> Finn Bálor vs. Seth Rollins (RAW 02/04) || YES = 1 ||
> *Adam Cole vs. EC3 vs. Killian Dain vs. Lars Sullivan vs. Ricochet vs. The Velveteen Dream (NXT Takeover: New Orleans) || YES = 22 ||*
> Ember Moon vs. Shayna Baszler (NXT Takeover: New Orleans) || YES = 4 ||
> *Andrade Almas vs. Aleister Black (NXT Takeover: New Orleans) || YES = 20 ||*
> *Johnny Gargano vs. Tommaso Ciampa (NXT Takeover: New Orleans) || YES = 25 ||*
> The Miz vs. Finn Bálor vs. Seth Rollins (WrestleMania 34) || YES = 8 ||
> Charlotte Flair vs. Asuka (WrestleMania 34) || YES = 8 ||
> Randy Orton vs. Bobby Roode vs. Jinder Mahal vs. Rusev (WrestleMania 34) || YES = 2 ||
> *Kurt Angle & Ronda Rousey vs. Stephanie McMahon & Triple H (WrestleMania 34) || YES = 16 ||*
> Daniel Bryan & Shane McMahon vs. Kevin Owens & Sami Zayn (WrestleMania 34) || YES = 4 ||
> AJ Styles vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (WrestleMania 34) || YES = 3 ||
> AJ Styles vs. Daniel Bryan (SmackDown 10/04) || YES = 3 ||
> Akira Tozawa & Hideo Itami vs. Gran Metalik & Hideo Itami (205 Live 17/04) || YES = 1 ||
> Drew Gulak vs. Kalisto vs. Mustafa Ali vs. TJP vs. Tony Nese (205 Live 24/04) || YES = 3 ||
> Cedric Alexander vs. Kalisto (Greatest Royal Rumble) || YES = 1 ||
> Seth Rollins vs. Finn Bálor vs. Samoa Joe vs. The Miz (Greatest Royal Rumble) || YES = 1 ||
> Seth Rollins vs. Finn Bálor (RAW 30/04) || YES = 3 ||
> *Seth Rollins vs. The Miz (Backlash) || YES = 11 ||*
> AJ Styles vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (Backlash) || YES = 1 ||
> Roman Reigns vs. Samoa Joe (Backlash) || YES = 1 ||
> Jeff Hardy vs. The Miz (SmackDown 08/05) || YES = 2 ||
> Buddy Murphy vs. Mustafa Ali (205 Live 08/05) || YES = 1 ||
> AJ Styles vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (SmackDown 15/05) || YES = 1 ||
> Danny Burch, Oney Lorcan & Pete Dunne vs. The Undisputed Era (NXT 16/05) || YES = 2 ||
> Daniel Bryan vs. The Miz (WWE Live 17/05) || YES = 1 ||
> Daniel Bryan vs. Jeff Hardy (SmackDown 22/05) || YES = 1 ||
> Akira Tozawa vs. Hideo Itami (205 Live 22/05) || YES = 1 ||
> Cedric Alexander vs. Buddy Murphy (205 Live 29/05) || YES = 3 ||
> 
> ROH:
> Best Friends vs. Dragon Lee & Titan vs. The Young Bucks (TV 20/01) || YES = 1 ||
> Jay Lethal vs. Jonathan Gresham (Honor Reigns Supreme) || YES = 5 ||
> Marty Scurll vs. Punishment Martinez (16th Anniversary Show) || YES = 1 ||
> The Hung Bucks vs. SoCal Uncensored (16th Anniversary) || YES = 4 ||
> *Dalton Castle vs. Jay Lethal (16th Anniversary Show) || YES = 10 ||*
> Hangman Page vs. Kota Ibushi (Supercard of Honor XII) || YES = 9 ||
> SoCal Uncensored vs. Flip Gordon & The Young Bucks (Supercard of Honor XII) || YES = 5 ||
> The Briscoes vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Jay Lethal (Supercard of Honor XII) || YES = 1 ||
> Cody vs. Kenny Omega (Supercard of Honor XII) || YES = 3 ||
> Dalton Castle vs. Marty Scurll (Supercard of Honor XII) || YES = 2 ||
> Jay Lethal vs. Jonathan Gresham (Masters of the Craft) || YES = 1 ||
> The Super Smash Brothers vs. The Young Bucks (War of the Worlds: Toronto) || YES = 2 ||
> 
> Impact Wrestling:
> LAX vs. oVe (Impact Wrestling 18/01) || YES = 2 ||
> Austin Aries vs. Johnny Impact (Crossroads) || YES = 1 ||
> Brian Cage vs. Lashley (Impact Wrestling 29/03) || YES = 1 ||
> Aero Star, Drago & King Cuerno vs. Andrew Everett, Dezmond Xavier & DJ Z (Impact Wrestling vs. Lucha Underground) || YES = 1 ||
> Killshot & The Mack vs. LAX (Impact Wrestling vs. Lucha Underground) || YES = 3 ||
> Austin Aries vs. Fenix vs. Pentagon Dark (Impact Wrestling vs. Lucha Underground) || YES = 1 ||
> 
> Lucha Libre:
> ***** Casas vs. Sam Adonis (CMLL Lunes Arena Mexico 01/01) || YES = 1 ||
> Fiero, Flyer & Magia Blanca vs. El Coyote, Templario & Yago (CMLL Sabados Arena Mexico) || YES = 1 ||
> Mephisto vs. Titan (CMLL Martes Arena Mexico 23/01) || YES = 1 ||
> Centvrion vs. Metaleon (Mexa Wrestling 27/01) || YES = 1 ||
> Keyra vs. Ricky Marvin (Lucha Memes 01/02) || YES = 1 ||
> Demus 3:16 vs. Fuerza Guerrera (Innova Aztec Power 04/02) || YES = 1 ||
> El Satanico vs. Hechihero (Lucha Memes 05/02) || YES = 1 ||
> CIMA, Extreme Tiger & Rey Horus vs. The Lucha Brothers & Rey Mysterio Jr. (The Crash 16/02) || YES = 2 ||
> El Soberano Jr. vs. Niebla Roja (CMLL Super Viernes 23/02) || YES = 1 ||
> Dr. Cerebro vs. Ricky Marvin (IWRG 04/03) || YES = 2 ||
> Aramis vs. ***** Casas (Lucha Memes 11/03) || YES = 1 ||
> Angel de Oro vs. El Cuatrero (CMLL Homenaje A Dos Leyendas) || YES = 1 ||
> Dragon Lee vs. Laredo Kid vs. Titan vs. Triton (APN 17/03) || YES = 1 ||
> Katigador vs. Vengador (Promociones Tao 21/03) || YES = 2 ||
> Aramis vs. Latigo vs. Moria vs. Septimo Dragon vs. Toxin (Mexa Wrestling 24/03) || YES = 1 ||
> Dr. Cerebro vs. Ricky Marvin (IWRG 25/03) || YES = 1 ||
> El Barbaro Cavernario vs. El Soberano Jr. (CMLL Martes Arena Mexico 27/03) || YES = 4 ||
> LA Park vs. Rey Fenix (The Crash 14/04) || YES = 1 ||
> Arkangel Divino, Black Destiny & Genio del Aire vs. Black Danger, Mirage & Ultimo Maldito (AAA 20/04) || YES = 1 ||
> Fly Star vs. Toxin (Mexa Wrestling 25/04) || YES = 1 ||
> El Soberano Jr. vs. Magia Blanca (CMLL Martes Arena Mexico 01/05) || YES = 1 ||
> El Soberano Jr. vs. ***** Casas (CMLL Super Viernes 11/05) || YES = 1 ||
> Aramis & Astrolux vs. Latigo & Toxin (AAA 18/05) || YES = 1 ||
> La Familia Real vs. Los Ingobernables (CMLL Super Viernes 25/05) || YES = 1 ||


----------



## Corey

Lethal vs. Gresham from Masters of the Craft has to be the single most underrated wrestling match of the year. It's fucking PHENOMENAL and I'm somehow the only person that's nominated it. The simplest and purest form of wrestling with the some of the best selling I've seen all year. The fuck is the deal, guys? :lol 

Watch the match if you haven't, starts at the 103 minute mark at this link: https://www.bilibili.com/video/av22174285?from=search&seid=15256614582121919127


----------



## MC

. I was going to watch it when it came online but I prioritised other matches and forgot about it. I'll give it a watch when I get back later.


----------



## TD Stinger

Corey said:


> Lethal vs. Gresham from Masters of the Craft has to be the single most underrated wrestling match of the year. It's fucking PHENOMENAL and I'm somehow the only person that's nominated it. The simplest and purest form of wrestling with the some of the best selling I've seen all year. The fuck is the deal, guys? :lol Watch the match if you haven't:


Oops. I loved that match when I saw it. It gets a *YES* from me too.

Honestly there are time where I watch so much wrestling (certainly not as much as others though) where I flat out just forget to nominate something.


----------



## Corey

Just realized the first link I posted isn't the full match, but a replacement link in full was found. (Y)

WALTER vs. David Starr from Fight Club Pro is absolutely one that needs more love too. It's my personal favorite out of all the matches they've had together this year. WALTER does all his famous clobbering but Starr fights back in a serious way and gets some awesome counters in there.


----------



## SHIRLEY

*YES*

Ciclope vs. Miedo Extremo vs. Aeroboy	QF 3-Way	KOTDM: Night 2	IWA:MS	5*

:clap

Nick Gage vs. SHLAK vs. John Wayne Murdoch also 5* (SHLAK requires shoot ambulance for impaled leg)


----------



## MC

June is here, May is gone. Here is my top 10's for May: 

*Top Ten Matches of May:*

1) Kazuchika Okada vs Hiroshi Tanahashi - NJPW Wrestling Dontaku Day Two 04/05

2) Kento Miyahara vs Naomichi Marufuji - AJPW Super Power Series 2018 24/05

3) Akira Tozawa vs Hideo Itami - 205 Live 22/05

4) YAMATO vs Shingo Takagi vs Masaaki Mochizuki vs Punch Tominoga vs Ryo Saito vs El Lindaman vs Yasushi Kanda - Dragon Gate - Dead Or Alive 06/05

5) Kzy vs Ben-K - Dragon Gate - King of Gate Day 5 19/05

6) Dragon Lee vs Hiromu Takahashi - BOSJ 25 - Day Six 25/05

7) MaxiMuM (Naruki Doi & Masato Yoshino & Jason Lee) vs Natural Vibes (Kzy, Susumu Yokosuka & Genki Horiguchi) - (Dragon Gate - Dead Or Alive 2018 06/05

8) Sho Tanaka vs Dragon Lee - BOSJ 25 - Day Two 19/05

9) MaxiMuM (Naruki Doi & Masato Yoshino & Jason Lee) vs Natural Vibes (Kzy, “brother” Yasshi and Genki Horiguchi) - Dragon Gate: Gate of Passion - Day 15 03/05

10) Keisuke Ishii vs. Shigehiro Irie - DDT Audience 2018 20/05




Spoiler: Top Ten Matches of 2018 So Far



1)	Masaaki Mochizuki vs. Kzy	Dragon Gate - Kotoka Road To Final - Day 5	07/02

2)	Kazuchika Okada vs Hiroshi Tanahashi	- NJPW Wrestling Dontaku Day Two	04/05

3)	Kazuchika Okada vs Zack Sabre Jr	- NJPW Sakura Genesis	01/04

4) Timothy Thatcher vs Walter - Progress Chapter 62 28/01

5)	Kazuchika Okada vs Tetsuya Naito - Wrestle Kingdom 12 04/01

6)	Hirooki Goto vs Minoru Suzuki - Wrestle Kingdom 12 04/01

7)	Kento Miyahara vs Naomichi Marufuji	- AJPW Champion Carninval Final	30/04

8)	Zack Sabre Jr vs Walter - PROGRESS Chapter 67: Bourbon Is Also A Biscuit	07/04

9)	Zack Sabre Jr vs Walter - Evolve 99 14/01

10)	Sanada vs Kazuchika Okada - New Beginning in Osaka	10/02





Spoiler: Top Ten Wrestlers of 2018 So Far



1) Naomichi Marufuji 

2) Shingo Takagi 

3) Shuji Ishikawa

4) Naruki Doi

5) Kazuchika Okada

6) Masaaki Mochizuki

7) Zack Sabre Jr 

8) Konosuke Takeshita

9) Hiromu Takahashi

10) SANADA




Pretty good month for wrestling, loads of great matches all across the world. 

:bjpenn


----------



## TD Stinger

YES to the following:

*NJPW Best of the Super Juniors Day 13: Flip Gordon vs. Will Ospreay*

I ended up loving this match. Just 2 guys trying to outmaneuver each other with some great spots and counters.


----------



## DELITE

*BOSJ DAY 13*
NO but recommended 
Kanemaru vs BUSHI ***1/2
Ishimori vs YOH ***1/2
Takahashi vs KUSHIDA ***1/2
Desperado vs Dragon Lee ***3/4

NO but highly recommended: 
Scurll vs SHO ****


----------



## Lorromire

Can I ask you guys a serious question? I don't watch NJPW/ROH/etc. much due to having no access to it but when I do I always see everyone praising Ospreay, Marty Scurll, Flip Gordon, and Ricochet (even though he's in NXT now).

I'm not sure if it's everyone overhyping them that 'got my hopes up' so to say or what but nothing these guys do show that they're good/great. Am I missing something or is it simply preference in styles? I'm yet to watch BOSJ day 13 mind you.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*BOSJ Night 13*

*YES to:*

*Himoru Takahashi v. KUSHIDA* - ***** 1/4* 

*Will Ospreay v. Flip Gordon* - ***** 1/4*



Lorromire said:


> Can I ask you guys a serious question? I don't watch NJPW/ROH/etc. much due to having no access to it but when I do I always see everyone praising Ospreay, Marty Scurll, Flip Gordon, and Ricochet (even though he's in NXT now).
> 
> I'm not sure if it's everyone overhyping them that 'got my hopes up' so to say or what but nothing these guys do show that they're good/great. Am I missing something or is it simply preference in styles? I'm yet to watch BOSJ day 13 mind you.


It's preference, yes. Despite the praise you see each and every guy you named in your post has their fair-share of haters especially Scrull & Ospreay.


----------



## MC

*Best Of The Super Juniors 25 - Day Thirteen (03/06/2018)*

*No But Recommend: El Desperado vs Dragon Lee: ***¾ *

Very, very heated match with them trying to rip off each others masks. Perfect heel and babyface performances in this match. Dragon Lee entertaining the crowd with his athletic ability, Despy being sneaky. 

*No To: KUSHIDA vs Hiromu Takahashi: *** *

It was good but nowhere near as good as it should’ve been. They sent 10 minutes doing a lock up doing the equally matched spot, which could’ve been much, much shorter. It just felt like filler and then the last 10 minutes were good but lack that special something to make it better than just solid. Disappointing match considering their previous matches.

-------

*CMLL Super Viernes 01/06*

*Yes To: Cuatrero (c) vs Angel de Oro (CMLL World Middleweight Championship): ****1/4 *

Lovely match here. Some incredible counters, showing that they are familiar with each other. Very heated match with some beautiful dives, including a triangle moonsault* (I think that's what it's called anyway :lol) by Oro. Their last match was very good, this was excellent. Must watch for any lucha fan. 

*This is the move I mean 











*CMLL Lunes Arena Puebla 24/04/2018*

*No But Recommend: Dalys la Caribena vs. Kaho Kobayashi (CMLL World Women's Title): ***1/2 *


Poor Kaho, she just got dominated throughout the match. Although she had her comabck spots which was neat. Enjoyable match


----------



## IceTheRetroKid

*Murphy keeps earning 4-star matches left and right on 205 live from Meltzer...

Buddy Murphy vs. Akira Tozawa vs. Kalisto vs. TJP = **** (3/27/18)
Buddy Murphy vs. Kalisto = **** (4/3/18)
Buddy Murphy vs. Mustafa Ali = **** (5/8/18) 
Buddy Murphy vs. Cedric Alexander = ****1/4 (5/29/18)

HOW LONG WILL HE KEEP GETTING 4-STAR MATCHES ON 205 WITHIN EVERY 30 OR SO DAYS?*


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Lorromire said:


> Can I ask you guys a serious question? I don't watch NJPW/ROH/etc. much due to having no access to it but when I do I always see everyone praising Ospreay, Marty Scurll, Flip Gordon, and Ricochet (even though he's in NXT now).
> 
> I'm not sure if it's everyone overhyping them that 'got my hopes up' so to say or what but nothing these guys do show that they're good/great. Am I missing something or is it simply preference in styles? I'm yet to watch BOSJ day 13 mind you.


It is preference, but I will say people do overrate Ospreay, Marty and Flip in my view.


----------



## TJQ

YES

*Io Shirai (c) vs Momo Watanabe @ STARDOM Gold Star ****1/2*
_I'm a simple man, I enjoy hard hitting strikes and urgency, and this match had plenty of both._

:sk


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1003053294850330624


----------



## Mordecay

YES to

Hiromu Takahashi vs KUSHIDA BOSJ Day 13 ****1/4
Hiromu Takahashi vs Taiji Ishimori BOSJ Finals ****3/4

No but recommended

Will Ospreay vs Flip Gordon BOSJ Day 13 ****


----------



## SHIRLEY

*NO but recommended*
Jun 3rd	Nick Gage	Takayuki Ueki	Rd 1	Zandig's TOS	GCW	4*
Jun 3rd	SHLAK	Markus Crane	Rd 1	Zandig's TOS	GCW	4*
Jun 3rd	Joey Janela	PCO	Non-Tournament	Zandig's TOS	GCW	4*
Jun 3rd	Ciclope	Miedo Extremo	Final	Zandig's TOS	GCW	4*


----------



## RatedTamer

*YES To:

Hiromu Takahashi vs Taiji Ishimori - 2018 BOSJ Finals - ******

I still need to catch my breath after that. Holy hell.


----------



## volde

YES to Hiromu Takahashi vs Taiji Ishimori - 2018 BOSJ Finals.


----------



## Zatiel

YES to Takahashi Vs. Ishimori from the finals of the BOSJ. Absolutely incredible match. The Hurricanrana down the stairs was sick. They had so many great exchanges. Mid-match when Takahashi was trapped in the Yes Lock, Ishimori kept putting his arm at disgusting angles, and Takahashi sold the struggle of trying to get out of there perfectly. Ishimori also brought some subtler touches that I adored, like when Takahashi forward-rolled him off the top rope and pinned him, and he looked out until 2 when he looked at the ref, and instantly came to rather than kicking out from nowhere. Ishimori had the most fluid escape to a Time Bomb I've ever seen.

It's going to be a joy to rewatch this. It's probably tied with Tanahashi/Sabre Jr. for my singles MOTY.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

*YES* Flip Gordon vs Will Ospreay ****¼
*YES* Yoh vs Tajii Ishimori ****¼
*YES* Sho vs Marty Scurll ****
*YES* Kushida vs Hiromu Takahashi ****½

*YES* Tajii Ishimori vs Hiromu Takahashi ****¾
Like Gargano vs Almas and Walter vs Thatcher only a few imperfections keep this from going the full five. Still easily one of the best matches of the year.

Also *THANK MERCIFUL ODIN, HIROMU WON *


----------



## MC

*NJPW Best Of The Super Juniors Finals 05/06*

*Yes To: Hiromu Takahashi vs Taiji Ishimori ****¾*

Now that’s what I’m talking about. Watched this match twice and it definitely got even better with a rewatch. I love matches when they start of slow then they just build and get more and more intense as the match goes on; ending with a great climax. That’s what this match was. Taiji Ishimori admittedly had an average BOSJ’s and he desperately needed a that great match in New Japan and he just did that. I loved Ishimori’s performance in the match. I really like that he wrestles that slower, more methodical technical style which is a very underrated aspect of his game, imo. Makes more sense given that he is a heel and allowed Hiromu to play a babyface, a role that he thrived in and it lead to a great face vs heel match up rather than just another move for move finals like previous years (not that I’m complaining or anything). Ishimori’s work on the neck was pretty great, using simple yet effective holds and submissions to wear down Hiromu, what put it over the top was Ishimori’s facial expressions for me. It turned good heel work to great heel work.

Hiromu Takahashi was amazing as well. The way the crowd responded to him was something special. Hopefully this leads to him winning the title. That runway drop kick was the tits. Such incredible bumps all match, really putting this match over the top. The only criticism I would give is that he didn’t sell the arm as much as I would’ve liked after that Yes Lock spot, but I’ll forgive it as he sold it after the match. Just outside my top 5 matches of the year. Just incredible wrestling in every aspect. 


-----------
*Stardom Gold Star 23/05*

*Yes To: Io Shirai vs. Momo Watanabe *****

- Great match. Loved how the focus was about putting over Momo, a true sign of change.


----------



## TD Stinger

YES to:

*NJPW Best of the Super Junior Finals: Taiji Ishimori vs. Hiromu Takahashi*

What. A. Match. Match went every bit of 35 minutes and never really dragged for me. Everything felt like it built and built. Lots of crazy action. Great drama on the submission holds. Hiromu came off as crazy and resilient. And Ishimori had the career making performance he needed to have in NJPW.

Awesome stuff.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*NJPW Best of the Super Juniors 25 Final*

*Himoru Takahashi v. Taiji Ishimori* - ***** 1/2 (YES !)*


----------



## Corey

*wXw Unified World Wrestling Championship:* Ilja Dragunov (c) vs. WALTER _(wXw Superstars of Wrestling)_ ***** (YES!)*

It's a narrow YES but makes the cut. A grueling and gritty match with some nasty armwork form Ilja. WALTER sells it very well throughout and it builds nicely but the match feels a tad long. I was bothered by Ilja being able to get out of any submission simply by grabbing for WALTER's arm as well. Think he should've sold more in that regard. I feel like these two are capable of a shorter and more compact sprint but this had a pretty decisive finish that made it feel like there won't be rematch. Oh well. This was still really good.


----------



## Yeah1993

Actually been watching a bunch lately, let's see if I can actually finish off this watchlist in a few weeks time. :hmm: 

*YES* to these:

Matt Riddle v. Will Ospreay (WWN Mercury Rising 4/6/18)
I haven't seen Ospreay in probably a year now. What a match to start again with, I thought he was really good in it. I don't think this was ever going to totally nail the idea of a sprint with athletic flips and also a fucked body part, but I can't imagine too many matches in future coming close. Ospreay is stretching and rubbing the arm/shoulder before the bell even rings and Riddle gives him a fuckin exploder without hesitation. Ospreay did a lot of Ospreay-ish stuff but there was not a single second in the entire match where his injury wasn't put into question. Every move felt like it was killing him more and more and he puts it over hugely with varying degrees of looking like an utter mess and trying to quickly end the match with flash moves to throw Riddle off. Ospreay's facial expressions were great too; I bet if I went through the match bit-by-bit I could find ten-to-twelve different ones that stand out. He does an awesome surprise face, like he got ice water thrown at him while sleeping. I thought the break in the match was fantastic and the fall from the top rope looked horrible for both guys, let alone for the guy who got half-destroyed by a fucked Spanish Fly like a few days earlier (Sakura Genesis was it? That's like 5 days, good Lord). I do think it should have ended sooner, instead of getting so many surprise~! near-falls. Though I wouldn't give up Ospreay's triangle choke where he screams like a baboon.; that was awesome. Riddle was pretty much evil in the final moments. Ripping the tape and going for piledrivers like the most rotten of desperate cunts. I guess when you face Minoru Suzuki and win the WWN title in the same day, you'll do anything not to lose it the day after. This ruled, I can't have asked for more all things considered. Riddle was just covered in fire during WrestleMania weekend, holy shit.

Jay Lethal v. Jonathan Gresham (ROH Masters of their Craft 4/15/18)
Hell of a duelling-limb work bout. Really cool how they didn’t necessarily have extended periods to work over the limb, but both guys instead just chipped away whenever they could. There were some really cool opportunities taken, the best being Lethal delivering elbows to Gresham's leg during the octopus near the end. The finish was really well done with the fucked handstand and Gresham almost getting it. This is such a great underdog match for Gresham even in loss because he feels so elevated when the match ended, compared to when it started. I say that not even knowing much about the guy.

WALTER v. Timothy Thatcher (Progress Chapter 62, 1/28/18)
I’m really really late to this one as opposed to just regular late and yes I should have gotten around to it earlier. Thatcher is really stiff emotively but I’d say you don’t need a ton of emotions to sell “fat big dude chops your chest red” decently. His laying around and crawling did it well enough, and that stuff a few minutes into the match made for a fucking awesome ground to base the rest of the match on. The hand work stuff was really good, I really liked how WALTER tried using his left hand for chops and they just weren’t as effective. I typically have a problem with wrestler using injured body parts because in my mind it’s not worth the trouble (and/or they just do not sell it, meaning the wrestler who worked on you now looks like a weak little dumbass), but here I thought the hand work was distanced enough from him throwing right hands that he was getting way more out of it than he was losing. The spot where Thatcher blocks a chop only for WALTER to blast him in the forehead was obviously really great. Tons of great little moments sprinkled throughout, I’ll mention a few. Early on WALTER slaps Thatcher in the face and barely lets him register it before putting a headlock on – the camera zooms to Thatcher’s face with his eyebrows all the way down. WALTER “reversing” the belly-to-belly just by not allowing Thatcher to swing and using his own BEEF to squash Thatcher instead was so fucking great. WALTER thinks about lifting Thatcher (who has a cross arm-breaker on) to bomb him but instead just gently drops him and smooches his face with stomps over and over. Someone clue me on those crowd chants because they sounded creepily like “Nazi’s progress” to me. I’m not about this being anywhere close to five stars but looking at my 2018 YES list I think it is somewhere among the best of the pack so far. 

Kassius Ohno v. Tyler Bate (Progress Chapter 68 Day 2, 5/6/18)
This was some great big v. small work. Hero grabs Bate and sort of chucks him with this disappointed look on his face after originally looking really into it. Bate works a wrist hold to successfully get Hero down, and this isn’t meant a dig at Hero’s weight but it sort of felt like when a boss stumbles over in Shadow of the Colossus. That was the last real bit of offense Bate’d get for a while. Hero constantly punishes Bate for making dumb mistakes, like when Bate tried a rolling kick when he was in no position to, so Hero dodged and did a senton with his big ass. Or when Hero had a camel clutch thing and Bate started to lift Hero, and Hero looks like “yeah no” and just starts wrenching Bate’s head sideways before dropping a knee. Bate only getting offense again to avoid the discus elbow – and damaging his own arm in the process – was great. It was even greater when Hero gets the elbow after Bate does his rope-rebound thing, again making him pay for a mistake. AND THEN - the German from Bate was an awesome way for Hero to pay for his mistake of a moonsault, and it made for a great visual. Speaking of great visuals – the punch flurry from Bate was a sight. Some of the final bits were lame (Bate fighting elbows with elbows….no), but Bate coming up with the airplane spin as his trump card was such a fun way to end this. Yes I still call him Hero, by the way. I just forgot at first and then I thought fuck this I’m not going back and correcting it all to a name as dumb as “OHNO.” 




Spoiler: mah current yes list



Joe Doering v. Zeus (All Japan 1/2/18)
Kenny Omega v. Chris Jericho (New Japan 1/4/18)
Shuji Ishikawa v. Mike Bailey (DDT 1/5/18)
Zack Sabre Jr. v. Keith Lee (PWG 1/12/18)
Eddie Kingston v. Leo Howlett (NWL 1/13/18)
Timothy Thatcher/WALTER v. Tracey Williams/Dominic Garrini (Evolve 1/13/18)
Zack Sabre Jr. v. Darby Allin (Evolve 1/13/18)
Timothy Thatcher v. Fred Yehi (Evolve 1/14/18)
Takuya Nomura v. Fuminori Abe (Big Japan 1/17/18)
Queen’s Quest v. Oedo Tai (Stardom 1/21/18)
The Undisputed Era v. The Authors of Pain (WWE 1/27/18)
Andrade Almas v. Johnny Gargano (WWE 1/27/18)
WALTER v. Timothy Thatcher (Progress 1/28/18)

Fuerza Guerrera v. Demus 3:16 (Innova Aztec Power 2/4/18)
El Satanico v. Hechicero (Lucha Memes 2/5/18)
Matt Riddle v. Jeff Cobb (MLW 2/8/18)
Sami Callihan v. Darby Allin (MLW 2/8/18)
Andrade Almas v. Johnny Gargano (WWE 2/27/18)

Daichi Hashimoto v. Takuya Nomura (Big Japan 3/8/18)
Matt Riddle v. WALTER (wXw 3/10/18)
***** Casas v. Aramis (Lucha Memes 3/11/18)
Hideki Suzuki v. Daisuke Sekimoto (Big Japan 3/11/18)
Takuya Nomura v. Yuya Aoki (Big Japan 3/21/18)
Barbaro Cavernario v. El Soberano Jr. (CMLL 3/21/18)

WALTER v. Tom Lawlor (GCW 4/5/18)
Matt Riddle v. Minoru Suzuki (GCW 4/5/18)
Matt Riddle v. Zack Sabre Jr. (Evolve 4/5/18)
Matt Riddle v. Will Ospreay (WWN 4/6/18)
Johnny Gargano v. Tommaso Ciampa (WWE 4/7/18) 
HHH/Stephanie McMahon v. Kurt Angle/Ronda Rousey (WWE 4/8/18)
Jay Lethal v. Jonathan Gresham (ROH 4/15/18)

Kassius Ohno v. Tyler Bate (Progress 5/6/18)


----------



## darkclaudio

*YES to Best of Super Jr. Final *****


----------



## DELITE

*YES* to:
BOSJ 25 Final:
Taiji Ishimori vs Hiromu Takahashi
****1/2


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

Stardom 

Wonder of Stardom
*YES* Momo Watanabe vs Io Shirai ****½

Hard to watch this match without thinking about what an Io Shirai match on Raw would look like. So much of what makes her special is the ability to do simple things with a style and grace that eludes 99.9% of wrestlers. I can't imagine Vince being able to recognise what she is. Maybe NXT will give her the 'ol goldberg push and make it hard for the main roster to squander her. It worked for Asuka....... I suppose.

Momo looked great and wrestled like a top star. Maybe she can get some gear that doesn't look like trash. Hopefully her first defence wont be far off because she needs to be seen kicking the fuck out of everyone.


----------



## MC

*NOAH Navigation With A Breeze - 29/05/2018*

*No But Recommend: Atsushi Kotoge vs. Kenou: ***¾ *

The match was very good. Boarding great. Had a hot start with Kenou breaking out of the headscissors in the ropes pretty earlier. The two flying around, exchanging counters. Wrestling a good, quick style. Then it kicked up a notch after Kenou started to get in a kicking mood. Then came that nasty headbut from Kotoge. I forgot who said it but bleached blonde hair is genius for when blood is involved. Nice visual by the end. One thing I have a problem with is the cape. Looks goofy and fits Kotoge’s eccentric personality but it’s a bit too comedy for me. But that’s just nitpicking. Really good match, good showings from both wrestlers. Crowd was really into the match and both Kotoge and Kenou.

*No But Recommend: Takashi Sugiura vs. Naomichi Marufuji***¾ *

Had two viewings of this match and have similar thoughts on the match. It was a good match, I would say it could’ve been better with a bit more intensity and it being less unpredictable but oh well. Some decent work on the midsection of Marufuji by Sugiura as well as Sugiura being aware of Marufuji’s routine and taking advantage of it. Some nice counters and an amazing looking spanish fly off the top rope. Good match but something was missing to push it over that margin to make it great. 


*Yes To: Go Shiozaki & Kaito Kiyomiya (c) vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima & Masa Kitamiya ****½ *

Man, The Aggression are quite possible the best tag team of 2018 so far in terms of match for match quality and it’s not close imo. The Aggression and GoKai have great chemistry and it showed. They picked up where they left off with their last match, attacking Go’s leg from the off. Go’s selling of it during the entire match was great. Consistently selling it during moves, both taking them and doing them. Just little touches of being much slower when doing double team moves with Kaito or winching every time he moved. Nakajima was just wow. Him dragging Go in-front of Kobashi and attacking the leg was masterful. I adore heel Nakajima. He has fire like he never had last year, much more viciousness in his offence and his facial expressions are amazing. Another part of the match that I liked was that Kiyomiya barely got in the match apart from a few minutes here or there, it was just The Aggression working over Go. Some good storytelling there. This match had all the factors of a MOTYC for me, storytelling, selling, the little extra stuff like the Kobashi/Nakajima bit and the atmosphere to go along with it. Amazing tag team match.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Io Shirai vs. Momo Watanabe II*

Not as great as their match from February, but still a really good one. Fantastic offense by both women (especially Io) & just all around very fun bomb throwing w/ a good sense of urgency to it. ****3/4*

*Hiromu Takahashi vs. Taiji Ishimori*

This had a wonderful start; great pure spotfest action with a fantastic sense of urgency & Hiromu being superb with his explosive offense. Once they got down from the crowd though, the match sadly didn't remain very interesting. I did love the submission drama w/ (especially) the LeBell Lock & the Triangle, but other than that stuff, the match did not grab me at all. I think it was overall definitely a good one w/ some flashes of greatness in it, but unsurprisingly it also was long as a mofo & had lots & lots of dull/meh stuff in there. *****

VERY close to a nomination, this one is:

*Ringkampf vs. Violence Unlimited (PWG ASW 14)*

Brody & WALTER beating the crap out of each other, fantastic finishing stretch & maybe my favorite bit of the whole thing; Ringkampf giving Bateman an absolute whooping during his FIP segment. Awesome match. ****3/4*


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

Doing a bit of catch up in my week off

OTT 
Scrappermania

*YES* Matt Riddle vs Will Ospreay ****½
*YES* Jeff Cobb vs Tomohiro Ishii ****¼
*YES* Minoru Suzuki vs Keith Lee ****¼
*YES* Jordan Devlin vs Zack Sabre Jr ****½

Hats off to OTT with one of the best shows of the year. Great matches given extra life by an electric crowd. So glad I didn't let this slip by.


----------



## TJQ

Corey said:


> *OTT No Limits Championship:* Jordan Devlin (c) vs. Zack Sabre Jr. _(OTT Scrappermania IV)_ ***** (YES!)*
> 
> This was right up my alley. Huge backstory coming in. Devlin is the hometown guy looking to prove himself against Sabre who's obviously become a household name all over the world. Jordan is coming off a broken hand which is a huge bullseye for Sabre. He's his usual dickhead self, wrenching at it whenever he can including a really fucking disturbing stomp to the back of the elbow that was captured at a _perfect_ angle by the cameraman. Just an excellent technical battle filled with smooth transitions and stiff strikes at the right times. Devlin even busts out moves from the guys who have trained him over the years. My favorite part of the match is actually the finish. It's fucking DISGUSTING. :mark: Great match to cap off a really good show.


Seconded. I really haven't seen anything from Devlin before so I had no idea how popular he was, which worked wonderfully because when you bring in Zack and let him be a dickhead it's the perfect recipe to create an absolutely amazing atmosphere. As usual Zack did a wonderful job at controlling the match and being disrespectful and arrogant enough to fuel Devlin's comebacks which the crowd (and myself) were going crazy for, which would always go just long enough before Zack did some wizard shit and took control back. I was all about this match, both guys delivered big time and this was exactly what I needed as I'm diving back into catch up mode to motivate me to keep going. I'm just digging through the thread pages looking for shit that isn't NJPW to watch at this point :lol

YES Jordan Devlin (c) vs Zack Sabre Jr @ OTT Scrappermania IV ****1/2


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

AAA

*YES* Arkangel Divino, Black Destiny & Genio del Aire vs Black Danger, Mirage & Ultimo Maldito ****

So this is bat shit crazy. I slapped a star rating on it even though I'm usually reticent when it come to judging lucha, I don't follow it enough to know what I'm talking about. But anyone that hasn't seen this should. Even if you hate this kind of stuff it won't take up much of your time and it's...... well it's something alright.


----------



## MC

*NJPW Wrestling Dontaku Day One 03/05*

*Yes To: CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada & Will Ospreay) vs KUSHIDA & Hiroshi Tanahashi *****

Cain't believe that I didn't see this match the first time, this is awesome. Love how CHAOS are always heels when against the no stables. Okada and Ospreay were great in the roles and the interactions between Okada and Tanahashi were mark out worthy.


----------



## Corey

*BOTSJ Block B:* KUSHIDA vs. Hiromu Takahashi _(NJPW 6/3)_ ***** 1/4 (YES!!)*

Fantastic match and not even the type of bout I expected. Really appreciated how they both understood the magnitude of the match with the block on the line and didn't go 100 mph right off the bat. A 5 minute lockup to start a match sounds boring on paper but sometimes when shit like that happens I just love it and soak it up so much. You just take the basic things and reiterate how exhausting the sport of wrestling is and it works. Lot of little things I really enjoyed throughout like Takahashi actually going for the D on a couple different occasions instead of randomly applying it to win at the end of the match. I watched it with English commentary so Kelly & Owens were constantly talking about how it seemed that both of them knew what was coming and would kind of bait the other in on numerous occasions. I LOVED how when KUSHIDA got to the ropes at the end, Takahashi immediately stood up and dropped him with that nasty ass piledriver. SHEW that was gross. :lol This was excellent from bell to bell.

Dragon Lee vs. El Desperado - **** 3/4*


----------



## Taroostyles

The catch up continues 

NJPW Dontaku Night 1 

Kushida/Tanahashi vs Okada/Ospreay-****

Great classic style tag match that allowed all 4 guys to do their thing. The juniors felt like they belonged and there was just enough of Tana and Okada without it being too much. 

Cody vs Kota Ibushi-****1/4

Tremendous contest probably slightly better than their WK match. Last few minutes are particularly great and Cody is an awesome asshole here while Ibushi is just as great as the hero babyface. I really loved this. 

Kenny Omega vs Hangman Page-****

Another great match that just fell a little short in a few areas. The stuff with Cody in the beginning made sense but it kind of took away from Page at the same time. The botched 3 count after the huge V trigger also hurt the flow of the ending. But the action was fantastic and Page continues to elevate himself. I expect these 2 have a full blown classic in them which you saw glimpses of here.


----------



## MC

Kinda of an odd pick but whatever

*Ice Ribbon Yokohama Ribbon ~Golden Week Yokohama Wrestling Festival~ 05/05*

*No but recommended: Nao DATE vs. Risa Sera *

Yeah, this is quite usual as it's not a MOTYC or anywhere close but it's a good match and it's one everyone should see. And oh, Risa Sera's a babe, so that's a good enough reason to watch it as any :shrug


----------



## Taroostyles

NJPW Dontaku Night 2

Will Ospreay vs Kushida-*****

So I went to this thinking there was no way these 2 could ever top their BOTSJ final match from last year and it's a tough call but to me both matches are 5*. 

This was so different and physical, it wasn't as technically graceful but there are a few sequences in this match that literally had me on the edge of my seat. Like Ospreay or Not, the guy has transcended into another realm. Between this match and the one with Scurll just a month before, he was apart of 2 of the best juniors matches in recent memory. 

Kushida was of course awesome like he usually is and I loved his control portion in the beginning and he was vicious in the destruction of Wills arm, shoulder, and neck. He made you feel the pain that Ospreay felt, just amazing stuff. This is right there with Almas/Gargano, Bucks/Lovers, and of course the Scurll match for my MOTY so far. Okada/Tana is next on the list.


----------



## Corey

Apparently I need to go back and watch that tag from Dontaku Night 1. I ended up skipping it because they ran the exact same match just days prior on the show that had Goto/Juice and it was really good so I didn't feel the need to see the same thing again. Buuuuut guess I'll give it a look. (Y)



MC 16 said:


> Kinda of an odd pick but whatever
> 
> *Ice Ribbon Yokohama Ribbon ~Golden Week Yokohama Wrestling Festival~ 05/05*
> 
> *No but recommended: Nao DATE vs. Risa Sera *
> 
> Yeah, this is quite usual as it's not a MOTYC or anywhere close but it's a good match and it's one everyone should see. And oh, Risa Sera's a babe, so that's a good enough reason to watch it as any :shrug


I'm very confused by this post. :lol What's there I need to see?


----------



## Corey

*BOTSJ Final:* Hiromu Takahashi vs. Taiji Ishimori _(NJPW 6/4)_ ***** 3/4 (YES!!!!)*

A classic in every sense of the word. Incredible 35 minutes that felt like half that. The struggle and the drama in both of the main submission sequences were amazing. Ishimori grabbing every limb he can to prevent Hiromu from getting to the ropes and then down the line scrambling like his life depended on it and powerbombing himself out of the D. Also the speed behind some of the transitions... FUCK. Ishimori is one quick little bastard. Tremendous match.

EDIT: And jesus I almost forgot, the INSANE reaction from Korakuen as Hiromu is on the verge of winning. Good lord... I honestly don't know if I've heard a bigger crowd reaction for anything that's happened in wrestling this year. Amazing.


----------



## volde

Corey said:


> Apparently I need to go back and watch that tag from Dontaku Night 1. I ended up skipping it because they ran the exact same match just days prior on the show that had Goto/Juice and it was really good so I didn't feel the need to see the same thing again. Buuuuut guess I'll give it a look. (Y)


I liked both tag matches, but I think first one was slightly better so I don't know if it is really worth watching second one now if you have more stuff to watch/catch up. Basically good match, but I'm sure everyone now has a big backlog of great matches to watch that should take priority.


----------



## MC

Corey said:


> Apparently I need to go back and watch that tag from Dontaku Night 1. I ended up skipping it because they ran the exact same match just days prior on the show that had Goto/Juice and it was really good so I didn't feel the need to see the same thing again. Buuuuut guess I'll give it a look. (Y)
> 
> 
> I'm very confused by this post. :lol What's there I need to see?


I honestly have no memory of this post :lol I can only guess I thought it was good and worth recommending. Don't make post at 3 in the morning, folks.


----------



## Corey

volde said:


> I liked both tag matches, but I think first one was slightly better so I don't know if it is really worth watching second one now if you have more stuff to watch/catch up. Basically good match, but I'm sure everyone now has a big backlog of great matches to watch that should take priority.


You'd actually be surprised how up to date I am with wrestling. I've been off work for vacation 2 out of the last 3 weeks so I've watched a fuckload of stuff whenever I can.  Decided to go back and check out the tag. Good match for sure. Nothing crazy to write home about but the Okada/KUSHIDA interactions were a lot of fun. Without a doubt the best thing on that lackluster show though. *** 1/2



MC 16 said:


> I honestly have no memory of this post :lol I can only guess I thought it was good and worth recommending. Don't make post at 3 in the morning, folks.


:lmao That's awesome.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

*YES!!!* to Okada/Omega.


It was practically a foregone conclusion anyway, and they didnt disappoint.


----------



## Ace

*Yes to*

Naito-Jericho **** 1/4

Okada-Omega **** 3/4
This is weird, I wasn't a big fan of the first two falls and shut off during the first but that last one was so awesome that it made up for it. There is no one better than these two when it comes to finishing stretches.


----------



## ShadowSucks92

Man I'm way behind, anyway Yes to:

Takahashi vs Taiji - NJPW BOSJ Final - *****
Takahashi vs Will O'Spreay - Dominion- ****1/2
Okada vs Omega - Dominion - *****


----------



## Desecrated

Eagerly waiting for the NastyYaffa post.  

Yes to Okada/Omega, Ospreay/Hiromu and Bucks/EVIL & SANADA. Recommended to the triple threat. Uncertain on Naito/Jericho. Felt a bit flimsy. Another watch maybe.


----------



## RatedTamer

*YES TO:

IWGP Heavyweight Championship*: Kazuchika Okada vs Kenny Omega - *******
*IWGP Junior Heavyweight Championship*: Will Ospreay vs Hiromu Takahashi - * ****3/4*
*IWGP Tag Team Championship*: EVIL & SANADA vs The Young Bucks - *****1/4*

Didn't really dig Naito/Jericho.


----------



## Taroostyles

Omega/Okada-*****

What can you really say? It was amazing storytelling and perseverance from both men. The exhaustion in the 3rd fall truly was something to behold and Kenny winning the title is an all time great moment. I would put it just behind WK as far as their matches go, that one will always be the standard for them. 

This is now my MOTY ahead of Almas/Gargano, Bucks/Lovers, and Okada/Tana.


----------



## MC

*NJPW Dominion 09/06 *

*Yes To: Kazuchika Okada vs Kenny Omega (IWGP Heavyweight Title Match) ****¾ *

Going into this match, there was many approaches they could’ve went with. They could’ve tricked everyone with a shorter match, they could’ve went longer than they did. I don’t think they went the right length with it being just over an hour and shaved off a couple of minutes in the first fall but it’s not a huge problem to the match and didn’t take anything away. Anyway, the first fall did have its problems. Not with the wrestlers, rather what they did. It’s obvious that they had to pace themselves so it’s forgivable but it still went a bit too long. Although, there was so much tension created in that time, still a went a longer time than needed. And I loved the finish being a flash pin. The second fall was were the pace kicked in and the action got really good. Some of the call backs were tremendously done such as the drop kick to the back of the head, interactions between the two were great. Okada and Omega work off each other so well and bring the best out of each other imo. Omega’s selling was really good for the second fall as well. The third fall was obviously the best fall of the lot and they just built and built to the finish. First with the constant reversal of each others finisher which happened all over the match. Then Omega tried to KO Okada with the knees. Then the exchanges of the german suplexes which I loved. Okada hitting the rainmaker but being so exhausted from the match having very little impact and collapsing was spot of the match for me. The finishing stretch was excellent and they built to the OWA so well that I was on my feet cheering Omega over Okada. Real top notch stuff. I’m sure some people will go over the top, including Big Money Dave but good for them. MOTYC without a doubt. Please, Gedo. Please give me that Okada tag team run with Goto. PLEASEE


----------



## DELITE

*DOMINION:
*

No but recommended:
Elgin vs Taichi vs Goto ***3/4
Young Bucks vs LIJ ***3/4

No but highly recommended:
Ospreay vs Takahashi ****1/4

*YES:*
Jericho vs Naito ****1/2

*AND FUCKING YES:*
OMEGA VS OKADA *****


----------



## TD Stinger

I have others from Dominion to nominate but there are my thoughts on Okada vs. Omega IV from the Dominion thread:



> Here are my more in depth thoughts about the main event:
> 
> Fall #1:
> 
> They started off very slow and methodical for the first 5 minutes which I liked. And then right after that they started teasing hitting their big moves like they've done before.
> 
> I loved Omega's counter to Okada when he jumps over the barricade for a Crossbody. But then this time, Omega caught him in mid air with a V-Trigger. But then I will say after that, the match kind of gets a bit boring. Not so much because it got slow. Again, I liked the first 5 minutes. But even towards the end of the 1st Fall I wasn't really feeling the match that much.
> 
> I think for me it's because these 2 have had 3 classic matches already that all went long, you get to the point where you've seen a lot of their stuff thus making it harder to get excited.
> 
> But the match did pick up a lot towards the end of the 1st fall. I loved when the camera panned out for Okada's usual Rainmaker pose only for Omega to sneak around him and drop him with a Snap Dragon, following it up the Tope Con Hilo.
> 
> After that the action was fast paced and really good. And it ended when Omega tried to counter Okada's Rainmaker into a Rollup only for Okada to drop down and pin Omega with a Rollup of his own. That is a great use of a Rollup for a shock finish.
> 
> Fall #2:
> 
> As soon as Okada scored that 1st fall I was like "shit, he beat Omega the 1st time and didn't need to use a Rainmaker to do it. Omega might be screwed." Because every match he's during this reign have almost all ended with Spinning Tombstone, Rainmaker, win. And Okada didn't even have to do that to win.
> 
> Also, I said to myself that if Omega wins the 2nd fall with the One Winged Angel, he's losing. Because I just couldn't see Omega beating Okada with his finish twice in a row. I figured Omega would have to win the 2nd fall with a Rollup or something. More on that later.
> 
> This match again started very slow and took awhile to pick up. But in a way that was a good thing. They treated this match like 3 separate matches. And the interval in between, while it did bring things to a hault, allowed them to tell a new story in the 2nd match.
> 
> When it starts, Okada is very cocky. And Omega was, I guess antsy would the best word. Because he knows his back is against the wall and he immediately charges Okada, only for Okada to drop him with a simple kick to the gut. And then Okada basically dominates Omega for the first few minutes of the 2nd fall.
> 
> Eventually though of course Omega fought his way back and they danced around the table outside where Omega hit a Reverse Rana on the outside, which really turned the momentum in his favor. And funny enough I don't think that table ever came back into play.
> 
> Omega eventually hit that awesome Spike Uranage that I love, and after a barrage of V-Triggers and finally hitting the OWA, he got the 2nd Fall.
> 
> Fall #3:
> 
> I thought Omega was done. He already beat Okada with his finish. Okada hadn't hit his yet, at least not to get a win. And I just couldn't fathom Omega beating Okada twice in a row with the OWA.
> 
> They really sold the impact of the OWA too, it took Okada the full 2 minutes just to sit up. And right when he did, the bell rang, and Omega hit another V-Trigger, giving the match a fresh start from the other 2.
> 
> But then eventually Okada did power back and hit 2 Rainmakers. But, they were not full rotation Rainmakers, which is important. Because in almost all of Okada's big matches, he always hits 2 Half Rainmakers before hitting a full one. And I knew if he hit a full one after that, game over.
> 
> So that added a lot to the drama of the match for me. But I will plays Devil's advocate with myself too. I knew if Okada hit one full Rainmaker at the end, he was winning. But one thing they could have done better at the end, and this is my own nitpick, is not take so long to get into position or the Rainmaker.
> 
> Every time in that last fall he went or a full Rainmaker, he took so long to get into it I knew Omega was going to counter or Okada would collapse or something. I just wish at least once they would have had that sudden Rainmaker attempt, that really would have felt like the end, only for Omega to counter, making the match that much better.
> 
> But you know the story here, the 2 men counter as best they can with their V-Triggers and Dropkicks, doing a much better job of the last Dominion match IMO with that.
> 
> But eventually Omega is able to hit what I would call a snap One Winged Angel, one last vicious V-Trigger, and a final, complete One Winged Angel to win it all.
> 
> 
> 
> It was another classic with call backs to the first 3 matches but even more to stand on it's own. It had drama, action, passion, they protected their finishers. Everything I could ask for.
> 
> And some complaints or nitpicks aside, it was amazing.


And if it wasn't obvious, YES to:

*NJPW Dominion: Kenny Omega vs. Kazuchika Okada*


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

Dominion

Iwgp Jr Heavyweight title 
*YES* Hiromu Takahashi vs Will Ospreay ****¼

Iwgp Intercontinental title
*YES* Chris Jericho vs Tetsuya Naito ****¼

Iwgp Heavyweight title 
*YES* Kenny Omega vs Kazuchika Okada *****


----------



## antoniomare007

Okada vs Omega was what I thought it was going to be. Perfect for the people that have liked/loved their previous matches but just too damn fucking long for me  even the third fall felt like an eternity with them doing such an awesome job selling exhaustion but having to stretch shit out just to make it longer and "more epic", the last fall had like 6 resets to hammer a point we already knew by that point - they were tired as hell but they wouldn't give up and kept trying to win - which is something both Okada and Omega LOVE to do in their matches, (they beat you in the head with their stories over and over again when they are pretty easy to understand). BUT, they did kept the drama at a high level without having to do a bunch of nearfalls for the ending, the exhaustion was enough for them to not do shit and have the crowd become more and more desperate about Kenny winning the belt, that was a nice touch. First two falls were the same spotfests as expected, they were cool but too fucking long for no reason, I skimmed through like 15 minutes or more because there was not point on sitting through their back and forth. This type of match is clearly not meant for me so I can't get mad at it at this point (I knew what I was going to watch) and the people that are fond of this kind of bout will love it so *shrugs* there's no way I'm calling this the MOTY though, I just can't.


I'll say this though, the match really felt like an anime fight, Kenny "losing consciousness" (or whatever you wanna call it) with his eyes going white after a Rainmaker included. I kinda felt most of the last fall was the "they are moving just by instinct" classic troupe you see in big epic anime fights.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

Omega vs Okada was by far the worst match of Okada's entire run. The first fall was boring, anticlimactic, and felt like it was used just to get Okada's win out of the way. The second fall was the pacing of the first match but for some reason these geeks got tired after doing 8 drop kicks and 5 running knees. At this point in the match I started thinking they did way less than anyone else on the card except for the Rey match. I'm not a MOOVEZ mark by any stretch but the selling was atrocious and the exhaustion wasn't believable. Yes, it's tiresome to do a long match, but Jericho vs Naito at this point was much slower and they brawled for the majority of it. If they could go without either hitting their big moves why the fuck couldn't Okada and Omega? Third fall was more boring exhausting bullshit with 47 more dropkicks and 15 more knees into two guys who couldn't complete their finishers but then they found the strength at some point.


That match was a dud, a solid 3 stars and I'm only giving them 3 because it's a hard match to pull off and they at least tried to do something. It was the drizzling shits and the psychology was whack as fuck compared to the Bucks match. That's a shoot, you can sell that fucking take better than Okada sold those knees. Instead of holding his head he just looked like he kept shitting his pants.


----------



## TD Stinger

Also nominating the following:

*NJPW Dominion: Hiromu Takahashi vs. Will Ospreay*

This match was much better than their 1st match this year to me. This one took it's time to build so the things at the end felt like they mattered and when those things happened you still saw some big moves and bumps. Great match.

*NJPW Dominion: Chris Jericho vs. Tetsuya Naito*

This match just had a good energy to it. From the beginning before the bell where Jericho decimated Naito to the portion where Naito fired back and did the exact same to Jericho. And some good wrestling thrown in there too. A couple of clunky spots but nothing that drags the match down too much for me. And hell bell to bell time I don't even think this match was 20 minutes. So that was refreshing.


----------



## darkclaudio

*Big YES to Okada vs Omega from Dominion 2018* ****3/4

Not to Ospreay vs Takahashi ***, Naito vs Jericho **1/2 and EVIl & SANADA vs Young Bucks ***


----------



## Alright_Mate

*YES to Okada vs Omega - NJPW Dominion 2018 - ******
Could type plenty of paragraphs on this but I'll keep it short and basic. This has to be one of the best matches I've ever witnessed, from a drama point of view this match fucking ruled, it was like watching a movie at times, the fantastic camerawork especially made this match feel like a spectacle. Okada matches have bored me in the past, I do find him overrated but this was probably my favourite performance I've seen from him. As for Omega he is well and truly the best in the World right now in my opinion, the way he sells a performance through his mannerisms is like no other. This match intensified at the right moments, it was compelling, it was edge of the seat drama at times to the point where I got goosebumps, there were certain moments of this match that made me think "Yep, I'm witnessing a classic here".

Pro Wrestling at it's best, NJPW is where it's at.


----------



## TJQ

Japanese Puroresu said:


> That's a shoot, you can sell that fucking take better than Okada sold those knees.


Not hard to believe, my man doesn't sell worth shit :lol


----------



## MC

*NO TO: Chris Jericho vs Tetsuya Naito **

Just rewatched Jericho vs Naito AGAIN because people are praising it as this classic and I come to this conclusion. It's bollocks. Nothing redeemable about the match. Jericho looked really old and his trash brawls are worst than Suzuki's, it's so bad to watch. They botched the Destino not once but twice. Not a joke. It was embarrassing. I was generous with my first two ratings because it's Naito and Jericho but it was a bad match.


----------



## WokeLand

antoniomare007 said:


> Okada vs Omega was what I thought it was going to be. Perfect for the people that have liked/loved their previous matches but just too damn fucking long for me  even the third fall felt like an eternity with them doing such an awesome job selling exhaustion but having to stretch shit out just to make it longer and "more epic", the last fall had like 6 resets to hammer a point we already knew by that point - they were tired as hell but they wouldn't give up and kept trying to win - which is something both Okada and Omega LOVE to do in their matches, (they beat you in the head with their stories over and over again when they are pretty easy to understand). BUT, they did kept the drama at a high level without having to do a bunch of nearfalls for the ending, the exhaustion was enough for them to not do shit and have the crowd become more and more desperate about Kenny winning the belt, that was a nice touch. First two falls were the same spotfests as expected, they were cool but too fucking long for no reason, I skimmed through like 15 minutes or more because there was not point on sitting through their back and forth. This type of match is clearly not meant for me so I can't get mad at it at this point (I knew what I was going to watch) and the people that are fond of this kind of bout will love it so *shrugs* there's no way I'm calling this the MOTY though, I just can't.
> 
> 
> I'll say this though, the match really felt like an anime fight, Kenny "losing consciousness" (or whatever you wanna call it) with his eyes going white after a Rainmaker included. I kinda felt most of the last fall was the "they are moving just by instinct" classic troupe you see in big epic anime fights.


The Piece of the Shit in a single comment..


----------



## Corey

Legitimately shocked...

Okada vs. Omega IV - ***** 3/4 (YES!!!!)*

How the hell did I stay so engaged and interested in a match featuring OKADA that went 70 minutes!? :lol Amazing. I absolutely loved the first fall. Yeah it started slow but I fully expected that and I thought it built to a fantastic end with the unexpected quick win for Okada. Loved the tombstone on the apron and all the stuff that happened on the outside along with the constant swerves on the Rainmaker and OWA attempts. Kenny taking that bump on the guardrail really felt like a turning point too. I'd probably give the first fall 4* on its own tbh, that's how much I liked it.

2nd fall was little bit of a mixed bag. I thought the start was fantastic. Okada is cocky and smug but at the same time has already taken a beating as well. Every time either of their bodies hit the mat you can see and feel the pain on their faces, especially after Okada takes that double stomp with the table on top of him. The brief bit on the outside where Omega its the reverse rana for the countout tease was fucking great too. I thought it was really nifty that they never actually used the table to break it cause it's totally expected that it would come into play. The last few minutes of this fall are real questionable though because Okada blatantly no sells a dragon suplex and after several minutes of both guys looking nearly dead they start running through sequences like they're fresh as daisies. It's a a tad odd but not totally awful or anything.

3rd fall is just immense drama and selling of exhaustion like I've never seen before. Do I think it needed to go for like 19 minutes and have Okada hit a ridiculous amount of dropkicks? No probably not but again it wasn't too awfully bad. There's so many little things I loved in this match. After Omega takes the back-to-back Rainmakers he literally looked dead in the face. I mean, his eyes are in the back of his head fucking DEAD. Okada on the other hand... just looked like an idiot. Idk what the hell he was going for. :lol Both guys not having the strength at times to lift the other one up was great. The speed that Omega hits the 2nd OWA because he just basically drops Okada was so perfect and that very last v-trigger was absolutely disgusting. I'm sure there's a lot more that I enjoyed about this that I forgot becasue the god damn match was 70 minutes, but shiiiiiit I can't believe how good this turned out. :mark:

EDIT: Ok I remembered more stuff. Okada gets a nearfall off of the same exact way he beat Omega to win the 1st fall later in the match and the crowd buys into it big time. Great touch. Plus Omega busting out the Styles Clash, Jay Driller, and actually attempting the Phoenix Splash. That man has a ridiculous arsenal.


----------



## antoniomare007

WokeLand said:


> The Piece of the Shit in a single comment..


It's kind of cool being insulted by Santino Marella


----------



## Natecore

Okada vs Omega

*********************
*********************
*********************+

I’ll decide my official rating after a rewatch

Might even add some stars.

HeavyBucks vs Evil/Sanada 
****1/2


----------



## michael_3165

KENNY OMEGA vs KAZUCHIKA OKADA - YES - *****

Chris Jericho vs Tetsuya Naito - NO - ***


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

MC 16 said:


> *NO TO: Chris Jericho vs Tetsuya Naito **
> 
> Just rewatched Jericho vs Naito AGAIN because people are praising it as this classic and I come to this conclusion. It's bollocks. Nothing redeemable about the match. Jericho looked really old and his trash brawls are worst than Suzuki's, it's so bad to watch. They botched the Destino not once but twice. Not a joke. It was embarrassing. I was generous with my first two ratings because it's Naito and Jericho but it was a bad match.


That match wasn't a spot fest like most matches. Jericho goes out there and wings it. Mistakes will be made. The match was rad. MOTN for sure my man. Suzuki was relegated to shit tag with ZSJ so unfortunately he didnt get to grace us with his majestic singles matches.


----------



## MC

*WRESTLE-1 Tour 2018 Triumph - Day 2 06/05*

*No But Recommend: New Wild Order (AKIRA & Manabu Soya) (c) vs. Enfants Terribles (Kuma Arashi & Shotaro Ashino) ***½*

- Just a really good tag team match. W-1 isn't exactly the must see promotion in todays wrestling world but guys like Ashino and Soya are still producing these little gems every now and again. This is one of them. Shotaro Ashino is quickly becoming a little favourite of mine, he is so smooth and he does the little things well. Well worth the watch if you're wiling to watch something a bit obscure. 



Japanese Puroresu said:


> That match wasn't a spot fest like most matches. Jericho goes out there and wings it. Mistakes will be made. The match was rad. MOTN for sure my man. Suzuki was relegated to shit tag with ZSJ so unfortunately he didnt get to grace us with his majestic singles matches.


I can certainly see why people would like the match, it felt like something different from the rest of the match. For better or worse. It just didn't do anything for me outside a few moments in the match, like the camera spot. The main problem I have with the match is the beginning of the match with all the brawling, which I hate most of the time, and all the unnecessary table spots early in the match. All to put over this faux hatred of each other. It just didn't connect. But like I said, I see why some people may like it.


----------



## WokeLand

antoniomare007 said:


> It's kind of cool being insulted by Santino Marella


?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*NJPW Dominion:*

*SANADA & Evil (c) v. The Young Bucks* - ***** 1/4 (YES!)*

*Will Ospreay (c) v. Himoru Takahashi* - ***** 1/4 (YES!!)*

*Tetsuya Naito (c) v. Chris Jericho* - ***** 1/2 (YES!!!)*

*Kazuchika Okada (c) v. Kenny Omega* - ****** (YES!!!!)*

I>IV>III>>II


----------



## ZEROVampire

*YES To Hiromu Takahashi vs Taiji Ishimori at the BOSJ 25 Finals **** *


----------



## Mordecay

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> I>IV>III>>II


My exact order. Great minds think alike :jericho2

Anyways, I still haven't seen the whole show, but

YES and MOTY to Okada/Omega IV *****


----------



## WokeLand

*DOMINION 9.11*

*YES: Young Bucks Vs EVIL & SANADA- ****

YES: Will Ospreay Vs Hiromu Takahashi- ****1/4

No: Chris Jeiricho Vs Tetsuya Naito ***3/4+

YES: Kenny Omega Vs Kazuchika Okada ****3/4+*


----------



## SHIRLEY

*NO but recommend*
Rey/Liger/Tana vs. Cody/Page/Scurrl
Ospreay vs. Hiromu
Jericho vs. Naito


----------



## Alright_Mate

Just watched the rest of Dominion...

*YES to Takahashi vs Ospreay - NJPW Dominion 2018 - ****1/2*
This match was brilliant and that's coming from a guy who can't stand Will Ospreay 99% of the time. Loved the pacing of this match from the get go, even when the match slowed down that's when the psychology picked up, both displayed good selling, Ospreay's selling of his neck was consistently good, the way Takahashi targeted it was brutal at times. Good psychology shown, good pacing, some slick counters and some really nice spots, good match!

*YES to Young Bucks vs Evil & Sanada - NJPW Dominion 2018 - *****
This match was all about the Young Bucks, really good storytelling again from them, really good selling from both Matt and Nick, Young Bucks are having a great 2018 so far.

*NO to Jericho vs Naito - NJPW Dominion 2018 - ***1/2*
Not surprised to see this getting mixed reviews, the type of match that some will love and some will hate, me personally I thought it was a complete mixture. I thought the opening ten minutes or so were fine, really enjoyed Jericho's work, this is a side to him we haven't seen from him for a good while if ever, I have no problems with his character work, first ten mins were pretty much a fun scrappy war. When Naito gained the upper hand though the match went sloppy, there seemed to be a lack of chemistry, I counted three moves where Jericho just stood looking confused waiting for Naito to hit a move, that botched Destino especially looked awful. The match had it's moments, I especially liked the table spots and I enjoyed the finish, great heel tactics by Jericho. Overall though, too many sloppy moments let the match down.


----------



## Dr. Middy

Been in the Barbados for the last week, and jesus so much New Japan for me to watch. I'm finishing up the Best of the Super Juniors, which ended up being a great tournament with a lot of great performances from usual suspects such as Takahashi, Osperay, KUSHIDA, and also some new guys like SHO, Sabin, and Ishimori. I tried to watch what I could, ended up skipping some matches due to having so much to watch, and also haven't even seen the finals yet (although I am planning on it tonight), and I expect awesome things.

Also, I watched the Omega/Okada match, and oh my word that was amazing. I'll have more thoughts on it when I give my thoughts on the other matches from Dominion, but I know it gets the full ******* from me already.

So then...

*NJPW: Best of the Super Juniors Night 6*

*NO to Marty Scurll vs Chris Sabin - ***1/2
NO to SHO vs El Desperado - ***1/2
YES to Hiromu Takahashi vs Dragon Lee - ****1/2
*

*NJPW: Best of the Super Juniors Night 8*

*NO to El Desperado vs Marty Scurll - ***1/4*
*YES to KUSHIDA vs SHO - ****1/4
YES to Ryusuke Taguchi vs Hiromu Takahashi - ****1/4*

*NJPW: Best of the Super Juniors Night 9*

*NO to Tiger Mask IV vs Taiji Ishimori - ***
NO to Flip Gordon vs YOH - ***1/4
NO but Recommended - Yoshinobu Kanemaru vs Will Ospreay - ***3/4 *

*NJPW: Best of the Super Juniors Night 10*

*NO but Recommended - Marty Scurll vs Dragon Lee - ***3/4
NO but Recommended - Chris Sabin vs Hiromu Takahashi - ***3/4
NO to El Desperado vs KUSHIDA - ***1/2*

*NJPW: Best of the Super Juniors Night 11*

*NO to ACH vs Taiji Ishimori - ***1/4*

*NJPW: Best of the Super Juniors Night 12*

*YES to SHO vs Hiromu Takahashi - ****1/4
YES to KUSHIDA vs Dragon Lee - *****

*NJPW: Best of the Super Juniors Night 13*

*NO to ACH vs Tiger Mask IV - ***1/2
YES to Chris Sabin vs Ryusuke Taguchi - ****
YES to El Desperado vs Dragon Lee - ****1/4
YES to Will Ospreay vs Flip Gordon - ****
YES to YOH vs Taiji Ishimori - ****
YES to Marty Scurll vs YOH - ****
YES to KUSHIDA vs Hiromu Takahashi - *****


----------



## Dr. Middy

*YES to Taiji Ishimori vs Hiromu Takahashi – NJPW: Best of the Super Juniors - Night 14*

You can arguably say that both guys in this match were the best wrestlers in their respective blocks regardless of record. They proved that here for sure. In a way, Ishimori was a perfect opponent here, a calculated, stone cold killer versus an eccentric, crazed, unpredictable, but driven man in Hiromu. It actually felt like Hiromu was a little more careful throughout the tournament just to destroy himself in this one match, you can see in how he was landing on moves (and also how he fell down fucking concrete stairs!). 

This match had a little of everything, from crowd brawling spots, to great fighting spirit sections, an amazing crossface submission that had the crowd nearly 100% behind Takahashi, one count kick outs, and a flurry of huge crazy moves and tremendous counters. There’s this one move Hiromu does, it’s a butterfly piledriver, that just looks brutal and I hope he uses it as another finisher eventually. I did love how they really never overused their finishers, and my god the reaction when Hiromu won. 

A wonderful, crazy, fire filled match between two amazing junior heavyweights. The only thing that spoiled it for me was that I knew Hiromu won before I watched it. 

*****3/4*


----------



## fabi1982

Even without finishing to watch I give a huge yes to

Omega vs. Okada ***** these two...what can you say...I dont have words for these two anymore and with Kenny winning the big one, WOW!!

Bucks vs. Evil/Sanada **** YES

Naito vs. Jericho **** YES (but Jerichos match with Omega was better in my opinion)

So for me Dominion is the best PPV of the year, even exceeding WK.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*King of Gate is over & now I can dump some ratings.

YES! to the following matches:

Kzy vs. Ben-K (King of Gate in Osaka) **** 1/4
Susumu Yokosuka vs. Masato Yoshino (King of Gate in Osaka) ****
Shingo Takagi vs. Susumu Yokosuka (King of Gate in Sapporo Night 3) ****
YAMATO vs. Naruki Doi (King of Gate in Korakuen Hall) ****
YAMATO vs. Masato Yoshino (King of Gate 2018 Finals) **** 1/2
Yosuke Santa Maria & Kagetora vs. Big R Shimizu & Ben-K (c) - Open The Twin Gate Championship (King of Gate in Hakata) **** 1/2
Masaaki Mochizuki (c) vs. Masato Yoshino - Open The Dream Gate Championship (King of Gate in Hakata) ****

No, but would still recommend:

YAMATO vs. Shun Skywalker (King of Gate in Sapporo Night 3) *** 3/4
BxB Hulk vs. Big R Shimizu (King of Gate in Sapporo Night 3) *** 3/4
Shingo Takagi vs. Ryo Saito (King of Gate in Sapporo Night 2) *** 3/4
Shun Skywalker vs. Kzy (King of Gate in Sapporo Night 2) *** 1/2

So yeah, safe to say I really loved this years KoG :lol

I may be going a bit overboard, but this tournament fucking ruled. So many stories going on in it like Eita & Dragon Kid continuing their feud, YAMATO stepping up to prove he's the unquestioned Ace of Dragon Gate with CIMA out of the picture, Kzy, Ben-K & Shun Skywalker all stepping up & putting on great performance after great performance, Yoshino completing his big comeback after what should've been a career ending injury in early 2017, Doi trying to go undefeated in his block, etc.

This King of Gate was great in my opinion & a fantastic start to this new Dragon Gate. And now, I can finally go back & catch up on some BOSJ & watch the big titles matches from Dominion, which I'll probably lose my shit over too :lol*


----------



## FITZ

Okada/Omega was everything that I was hoping for. If I’m being honest I would have given the first fall 4 stars on its own. It’s one of the best matches I’ve ever seen. Right on par with their first one for me. I probably liked it more as it was billed as the conclusion. 

The Jr. Heavyweight match was also fantastic. I’m telling you that neck injury for Ospreys was a blessing in disguise. He’s gotten so much better at selling since then. That’s a legit MOTYC I think. 

I would call the tag title match or Jericho/Naito MOTYCs but I really enjoyed both a lot.


----------



## b00fman22

YES to:
Okada v Omega - *****
Ospreay v Hiromu - ****3/4
LIJ v Young Bucks - ****1/4


----------



## ZEROVampire

YES To:

Kazuchika Okada vs Kenny Omega from DOMINION 6.9 *****3/4*

this is my MOTY so far, but his match in WK last year is still better for me.


----------



## Alright_Mate

FITZ said:


> The Jr. Heavyweight match was also fantastic. I’m telling you that neck injury for Ospreys was a blessing in disguise. He’s gotten so much better at selling since then. That’s a legit MOTYC I think.


I was thinking exactly the same when I watched it, couldn't believe how consistently good Ospreay's selling was. When he got dropped on his head I thought, he's going to no sell here...but he didn't. 

One of the best performances I've seen from him.


----------



## MC

*DDT Manji Maji #7 05/06*

*No But Recommend To: Daisuke Sekimoto & Kazusada Higuchi Vs Konosuke Takeshita & Shunma Katsumata ***¾*

Considering the names, it's no surprise that this match was pretty good. Even Katsumata held his own and added some nice little sequences and moments. Higuchi looked great going into his KO-D Title challenge, he is going to have a break out year this or next year.


----------



## Corey

Ringkampf vs. Violence Unlimited (Brody King & Tyler Bateman) *(PWG All Star Weekend 14, Night 1)* ***** (YES!)*
https://rutube.ru/video/076d867eb35d6debb5df5d05d9719e78

Awesome tag. WALTER & Brody just absolutely annihilated each other. Very physical and very enjoyable.

Bandido vs. Taiji Ishimori - **** 1/2* (Fun lucha exhibition)
Keith Lee vs. Hangman Page - **** 3/4* (I really really enjoyed this but it no doubt went too long and lost steam in the last few minutes)

The main event is extremely entertaining but definitely not a great match. It's all thrown together and Cobb & Riddle are not cut out for that type of match, but it's fun.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a no, but strongly recommended to Sasha Banks vs Ember Moon vs Natalya vs Alexa Bliss on the Raw (6/11/18) episode. 

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a no, but strongly recommended to Finn Balor vs Bobby Roode vs Kevin Owens vs Braun Strowman on the Raw (6/11/18) episode.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10


----------



## Yeah1993

Of fucking course there's a Tyler Bate AND a Tyler Bateman. 

*YES* to these:

Tetsuya Naito v. Zack Sabre Jr. (New Japan Cup Day 3, 3/11/18)
Great stuff, a breezy 25 minutes. Sabre’s work was so good, maybe his most focused I’ve seen this year. Naito did a lot of quick and deadly bursts to try to bridge the gap but like all strategies, it had a possibility of failure and he came out of it succumbing to Sabre’s violence. I really liked his bursts though; like he had no choice but to catch Sabre off guard or get countered every time he tries to tackle Sabre. One quick thing I have to mention - Sabre selling the DDT by unwrapping his wrist tape, showing it had shot all the way down to his hands, was fucking tremendous. Also I ‘m pretty sure he called Naito a dickhead somewhere, so a thousand1/4 stars to that.

Kota Ibushi v. Zack Sabre Jr. (New Japan Cup Day 6, 3/15/18)
Sabre gets laid out in a great way with an elbow and has that awesome moment early where he ducks a high kick, and with that alone we’re told that Sabre should probably stick to the mat and wrench limbs and ligaments instead. Ibushi gets out of some of those holds by kicking at Sabre while prone on the mat so we’re told by that that Ibushi should probably try to stick to striking. It was a great running theme through most of the match, Sabre started worryingly reversing Ibushi’s signature stuff and just like Naito, Ibushi couldn’t take it anymore. I do wish they more *consistently* stuck to the theme (even if they only diverted from it for a small part of the match); Sabre was kind of stubborn in trying to hit back and not just to bait Ibushi in. Some of his baits were great, though. Hell of a moment where they were gonna do that “aw yeah try to kick my back!” stupid shit and Sabre pulled Ibushi down instead and twisted his neck. Anyone who’s seen this might remember that one near-fall; I think it might be the closest three count I’ve ever seen in my life, and it didn’t even happen on any big move; it was just on pin reversals. The crowd shit themselves. I have to mention the finish where Sabre had both of Ibushi’s arms pulled back while stomping on his head. Fucking hellllllll.

Hiromu Takahashi v. El Desperado (Best of the Super Juniors 5/22/18) 
This didn’t need over 20 minutes (or even over 15, really); it had some unnecessary down time because of it. Most of it was pretty awesome though. Takahashi jumps Desperado and goes through the stands to chuck him around and deliver one hell of a running dropkick. Rips the mask in the ring which I’m pretty much always a fan of. Desperado’s comeback was fucking awesome, he just flips it around and starts choking the life of Takahashi before ripping at his hair and they both just mangle with each other. I loved his camel clutch THINGY where he wrenches the back and neck in an awkward way, and Takahashi went full fucking in on those whips to the chairs and shit. Desperado antagonizing the crowd, using the belt/hitting the low blow, and using the referee to try to escape moves, makes me want him to stick around in New Japan as a full bastard cunt heel. I should really watch some of his stuff in CMLL (he was Namajague, thanks google). This was some fine quality HATE fire. 

Chet Sterling v. John Skyler (CWF Mid-Atlantic, Worldwide Ep. 144, 2/10/18)
2/10 is the tape date so to hell with it, I’m using that. This was really good and just purely fun in the classic Southern way you might expect from CWF. Never seen either of these two before, I don’t think. Sterling is a very energy-driven face and Skyler is a heel with “savior” on his tights, who at best yells at people in the crowd because he thinks they don’t have jobs, and at worst threatens to slap them in the face. He does a lot of great stalling, backing off and hiding behind the ropes, and acting arrogant right before getting tossed with arm drags and blasted with chops. He’s a really good bumper, on that note. He constantly calls for a time out while Sterling shines on him until Sterling gets sent outside and Skyler starts clubbing him in the gut. Skyler’s time to work on Sterling was very good stuff, wrenching Sterling on the ring post and focusing in on the mid-section/ribs. His knee strikes rock (Sterling was really fun at leaping upward for them too) and any match where the heel antagonizes the area for a pro-face crowd, will have my attention in some way. Sterling’s hope spots were really fun and he either is very good at acting tired or gets randomly gassed out quickly for such a small guy. They did some pretty awesome hope spots where I actually thought Sterling was going to even things up but Skyler wound up shut him down. Really a blast of a match.
The fan atmosphere is so great in CWF, you can hear individual people says specific things and the wrestlers can freely react it in different ways. There’s something so incredible about studio wrestling where you (and the wrestlers) can very audibly hear exact quotes being said by people in the audience. 



Spoiler: matches I've YES'd



Joe Doering v. Zeus (All Japan 1/2/18)
Kenny Omega v. Chris Jericho (New Japan 1/4/18)
Shuji Ishikawa v. Mike Bailey (DDT 1/5/18)
Zack Sabre Jr. v. Keith Lee (PWG 1/12/18)
Eddie Kingston v. Leo Howlett (NWL 1/13/18)
Timothy Thatcher/WALTER v. Tracey Williams/Dominic Garrini (Evolve 1/13/18)
Zack Sabre Jr. v. Darby Allin (Evolve 1/13/18)
Timothy Thatcher v. Fred Yehi (Evolve 1/14/18)
Takuya Nomura v. Fuminori Abe (Big Japan 1/17/18)
Queen’s Quest v. Oedo Tai (Stardom 1/21/18)
The Undisputed Era v. The Authors of Pain (WWE 1/27/18)
Andrade Almas v. Johnny Gargano (WWE 1/27/18)
WALTER v. Timothy Thatcher (Progress 1/28/18)

Fuerza Guerrera v. Demus 3:16 (Innova Aztec Power 2/4/18)
El Satanico v. Hechicero (Lucha Memes 2/5/18)
Matt Riddle v. Jeff Cobb (MLW 2/8/18)
Sami Callihan v. Darby Allin (MLW 2/8/18)
Chet Sterling v. John Skyler (CWF Mid-Atlantic 2/10/18)
Andrade Almas v. Johnny Gargano (WWE 2/27/18)

Daichi Hashimoto v. Takuya Nomura (Big Japan 3/8/18)
Matt Riddle v. WALTER (wXw 3/10/18)
***** Casas v. Aramis (Lucha Memes 3/11/18)
Hideki Suzuki v. Daisuke Sekimoto (Big Japan 3/11/18)
Tetsuya Naito v. Zack Sabre Jr. (New Japan 3/11/18)
Kota Ibushi v. Zack Sabre Jr. (New Japan 3/15/18)
Takuya Nomura v. Yuya Aoki (Big Japan 3/21/18)
Barbaro Cavernario v. El Soberano Jr. (CMLL 3/21/18)

WALTER v. Tom Lawlor (GCW 4/5/18)
Matt Riddle v. Minoru Suzuki (GCW 4/5/18)
Matt Riddle v. Zack Sabre Jr. (Evolve 4/5/18)
Matt Riddle v. Will Ospreay (WWN 4/6/18)
Johnny Gargano v. Tommaso Ciampa (WWE 4/7/18) 
HHH/Stephanie McMahon v. Kurt Angle/Ronda Rousey (WWE 4/8/18)
Jay Lethal v. Jonathan Gresham (ROH 4/15/18)

Kassius Ohno v. Tyler Bate (Progress 5/6/18)
Hiromu Takahashi v. El Desperado (New Japan 5/22/18)


----------



## NastyYaffa

Wasn't home all weekend, so I am a little late, but just finished watching the pimped stuff from DOMINION:

*EVIL & SANADA vs. The Young Bucks - ***3/4*

Lovely pacing from start to finish, great energy & some pretty damn good psychology w/ Nick's foot. Really good, borderline great match. MOTN.

*Will Ospreay vs. Hiromu Takahashi - ***1/4*

Everything between the explosive start & the Triangle spot was pretty dull, and I was ready to call the match a big disappointment, but after that Triangle spot they went absolutely nuts. Superb stuff from that point on till the finish. If only the full package didn't have that needless, slow mid-section.

*Chris Jericho vs. Tetsuya Naito - ****

Loved the chaotic start w/ Jericho jumping Naito right away, going crazy with the trashtalk, putting Naito through tables, picking up cameras (just like at WK) & all. Eventually the match lost it's unique feel of a chaotic fight though, as it drifted into more of a "normal" wrestling match with Jericho working on top & Naito fighting from underneath - I still enjoyed it quite a bit, but it never reached "more-than-just-good" -levels for me. Jericho did a very good job portraying his character, and just like at WK, I'd say he was the star of the match, easily. Naito certainly isn't at his best when fighting from underneath, but Jericho's top on work was very good against him - just wish his comebacks would've been better, and not so robotic.

*Kazuchika Okada vs. Kenny Omega - **1/4*

The first fall was legitimately great. Great sense of struggle, urgency & physicality. The offense of both men looked VIOLENT. The greatness continued in the first moments of the 2nd fall with Okada putting on that tremendous cocky face of his, showing how proud he is of getting that first fall. Omega showcased great desperation, all the while selling the fatigue of the 1st fall big time. At some point during the 2nd fall though, the match lost all of the urgency & that great character dynamic of it. Started to drag like I feared (& honestly expected) - basically lost all interest in the thing. There was a few cool moments after that, like Kenny doing the Styles Clash & Ibushi telling him to go for the Phoenix Splash. Other than those 2 moments though, the action wasn't any interesting whatsoever. Kudos to them for going over an hour, but what they did confirmed what I already was pretty damn sure of; Kazuchika Okada & Kenny Omega certainly aren't Ric Flair's, Bryan Danielson's or Trevor Lee's.


----------



## WokeLand

NastyYaffa said:


> *Kazuchika Okada vs. Kenny Omega - **1/4*
> 
> The first fall was legitimately great. Great sense of struggle, urgency & physicality. The offense of both men looked VIOLENT. The greatness continued in the first moments of the 2nd fall with Okada putting on that tremendous cocky face of his, showing how proud he is of getting that first fall. Omega showcased great desperation, all the while selling the fatigue of the 1st fall big time. At some point during the 2nd fall though, the match lost all of the urgency & that great character dynamic of it. Started to drag like I feared (& honestly expected) - basically lost all interest in the thing. There was a few cool moments after that, like Kenny doing the Styles Clash & Ibushi telling him to go for the Phoenix Splash. Other than those 2 moments though, the action wasn't any interesting whatsoever. Kudos to them for going over an hour, but what they did confirmed what I already was pretty damn sure of; Kazuchika Okada & Kenny Omega certainly aren't Ric Flair's, Bryan Danielson's or Trevor Lee's.


This Circle-jerk if seen.


----------



## WokeLand

*PWG All Star Weekend 14, Night 1*

Rey Horus Vs Trevor Lee *** 

Bandido Vs Taiji Ishimori ***1/2+

Ringkampf Vs Violent Unlimited ****1/4

Sammy Guevara Vs Robbie Eagles Vs Morgan Webster **3/4

Johan Rock Vs Joey Janela ***

Keith Lee Vs Hangman Page ***3/4

Three Way tag team match ****


----------



## MC

Thinking Trevor Lee is comparable to Flair :mj4 Classic Yaffa
*
AJPW 2018 Dynamite Series Day One 12/06*
*
No But Recommend: Suwama, Shuji Ishikawa & Hikaru Sato vs. Jake Lee, Ryoji Sai & Koji Iwamoto ***½*

Real good 6 man tag. Jake Lee was awesome in this match.

*PWG All Star Weekend Day One *

*No To: Ringkampf (Timothy Thatcher & WALTER) vs. Violence Unlimited (Brody King & Tyler Bateman) ***

YAWN. WALTER was meh in this match. Wasn't engaged by anything he did and the same goes Brody King. He looked so awkward in his movements. Him trying to do a rope assisted arm dragged was cringworthy. Hardly noticed Bateman. Thatcher could only do so much and I have no fault with him.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Trevor Lee is comparable to Ric Flair in that they're both known for having killer long title matches. That's where the similarities end for them.

Trevor certainly has proved with his CWF title reign that he is the best in the business right now at having 40+ minute main event matches. That's where is comparable to Flair.


----------



## Alright_Mate

NastyYaffa said:


> *Kazuchika Okada vs. Kenny Omega - **1/4*
> 
> The first fall was legitimately great. Great sense of struggle, urgency & physicality. The offense of both men looked VIOLENT. The greatness continued in the first moments of the 2nd fall with Okada putting on that tremendous cocky face of his, showing how proud he is of getting that first fall. Omega showcased great desperation, all the while selling the fatigue of the 1st fall big time. At some point during the 2nd fall though, the match lost all of the urgency & that great character dynamic of it. Started to drag like I feared (& honestly expected) - basically lost all interest in the thing. There was a few cool moments after that, like Kenny doing the Styles Clash & Ibushi telling him to go for the Phoenix Splash. Other than those 2 moments though, the action wasn't any interesting whatsoever. Kudos to them for going over an hour, but what they did confirmed what I already was pretty damn sure of; Kazuchika Okada & Kenny Omega certainly aren't Ric Flair's, Bryan Danielson's or Trevor Lee's.


What type of glue do you sniff when watching these matches Nasty?

PVA? Elmers? Gorilla? Pritt Stick?

Whatever it is you need to lay off it, it's clearly unhealthy.


----------



## Dr. Middy

People have differing opinions, it happens, and sometimes it might be WAY far off from the majority. :shrug


----------



## peep4life

Okada Omega gets the full five from me. Incredible match, full if drama, call backs and a great finishing stretch.
Ospreay Hirumu gets ****1/2 Ospreay has improved so much over the past year

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## volde

Dr. Middy said:


> People have differing opinions, it happens, and sometimes it might be WAY far off from the majority. :shrug


There are different opinion and there is Trevor Lee praise.


----------



## MC

One thing we should be grateful for Trevor Lee is he is keeping his 40 minute bore fests in CWF and nowhere else :mj


----------



## Alright_Mate

Dr. Middy said:


> People have differing opinions, it happens, and sometimes it might be WAY far off from the majority. :shrug


There's opinions Middy but then there are NastyYaffa's opinions which are best described as "special".


----------



## Yeah1993

I am gonna fucking wheeze with laughter when Yaffa gives Reigns/Jinder ****1/4 a week from now and this happens again.


----------



## NastyYaffa

I already got the Jinder/Reigns ****1/2 write up ready


----------



## MC

Let's not forget the ***** Big Cass vs Daniel Bryan match that's coming up


----------



## NastyYaffa

Could be nominating 15 matches from the next NOAH show too, right?


----------



## TJQ




----------



## MC

Only the ones with Nakajima in


----------



## Zatiel

TJQ said:


>


**** 3/4


----------



## TJQ

No But Recommended

*Keith Lee (c) vs WALTER vs Jonah Rock @ PWG All Star Weekend 14 Night 2 ***1/2*
_The first half of this match felt like it was designed for me, bunch of big lads throwing massive chops and throwing each other around. It was keeping a good pace and felt like everybody was involved in a meaningful way, then there came a point where there was some dumb low blow shit and from around there the match felt like it lost all of its soul. It slowed down a bunch and turned into some KiCkOuTz. Other people might not be as bothered by this as me, but overall I still had a good time, and thankfully that shift was short lived because the match was only 13:24._

*Pete Dunne vs Meiko Satomura @ FCP Dream Tag Invitational Night 3 ***3/4*
_This was an absolute fucking treat, an environment that allowed based Peter to be an absolute dirt bag heel to pave the way for an extremely over Meiko Satomura's comebacks. The story was kind of standard for intergender matches with the man being fairly dominant with the woman's offense seemingly not doing as much in the beginning, but I thought they handled in well with regards to how each of them was treating the match. Pete was just concerned with being a condescending douche and felt that his win was already secured so he didn't need to try, whereas Meiko never stopped trying. So as time went on and Meiko was mounting more and more comebacks she continued to gain traction and got into multiple positions where she could have came out with the win. Both played their roles really well, and the crowd was really active which added to the layer of fun and made for an interesting experience. 
_


----------



## MC

Speaking of which......

*NOAH Navigation For The Future 2018 Day 6 20/01*

*No but Recommend: Katsuhiko Nakajima & Masa Kitamiya vs. Mohammed Yone & Quiet Storm ***¾ *


----------



## TD Stinger

C'mon guys, go easy on Yaffa.

I mean it's not like he once nominated a match like, say, Toni Storm vs. Timothy Thatcher over matches like Okada vs. Omega or Gargano vs. Ciampa or anything............................................................................................


----------



## TJQ

TD Stinger said:


> C'mon guys, go easy on Yaffa.
> 
> I mean it's not like he once nominated a match like, say, Toni Storm vs. Timothy Thatcher over matches like Okada vs. Omega or Gargano vs. Ciampa or anything............................................................................................


It's alright, because none of those matches you listed were good :Tripslick


----------



## TD Stinger

TJQ said:


> It's alright, because none of those matches you listed were good :Tripslick


You know what, just for that, I'm going to say something shocking....



Spoiler: Shocker



WALTER's constant chop matches DO get boring and DO get repetitive.


----------



## TJQ

TD Stinger said:


> You know what, just for that, I'm going to say something shocking....
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Shocker
> 
> 
> 
> WALTER's constant chop matches DO get boring and DO get repetitive.


TAKE IT BACK.


----------



## Desecrated

I'd have been more shocked if he put it as a MOTYC. Omega-Okada was never going to be highly received considering what he thought of one and two, and matches with a similar "Grandeur" theme. Wouldn't want to have too much of a hivemind to one train of thought.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*post scheduled to be posted on Sunday 17th of June, 2018*



Spoiler: MITB



WWE Money In The Bank 2018








Roman Reigns vs. Jinder Mahal - **********4/9



The Jinder finish whatever the fuck that is wrist control TM put it over the top as the GOAT match of all time, Jinder truly is the best big match performer of our era.


----------



## TD Stinger

TJQ said:


> TAKE IT BACK.












I was slightly joking when I said that but there are times when I watch a Walter match or a Riddle match for example and I'm just like "yeah, I've seen this before" and just turn it off.


----------



## MC

^^ That's just bad math.........4/9?!!!! :bunk


The WALTER repetitive argument is interesting because I agree with it to an extent. Mostly those Ilja matches. Same thing EVERYTIME. But I do love WALTER's chops.


----------



## NastyYaffa

TD Stinger said:


> I was slightly joking when I said that but there are times when I watch a Walter match or a Riddle match for example and I'm just like "yeah, I've seen this before" and just turn it off.


Just curious, but do you feel the same way about Okada? You could make the case for him having the same match in every single one of his title defenses, just against different offensive wrestlers.


----------



## TJQ

TD Stinger said:


> I was slightly joking when I said that but there are times when I watch a Walter match or a Riddle match for example and I'm just like "yeah, I've seen this before" and just turn it off.


Which is fair, and also a sentiment that I echo as it relates to several wrestlers that get pimped hard in here :sk


----------



## NastyYaffa

MC 16 said:


> ^^ That's just bad math.........4/9?!!!! :bunk
> 
> 
> The WALTER repetitive argument is interesting because I agree with it to an extent. Mostly those Ilja matches. Same thing EVERYTIME. But I do love WALTER's chops.


It was the Jinder finish wrist clutch spot bro, put it over the top.  The storytelling!!

Also WALTER being repetitive is a fine argument, because he sure has found one formula that works well every time (at least for now), but the Ilja matches are a bad argument for that. They've had 3 big time singles matches, and while the Carat & True Colours matches were somewhat similar, they still really weren't. And the Superstars of Wrestling match (their best one by far imo) is COMPLETELY different from their other ones.


----------



## TD Stinger

NastyYaffa said:


> Just curious, but do you feel the same way about Okada? You could make the case for him having the same match in every single one of his title defenses, just against different offensive wrestlers.


I felt that way about Okada's first few title defense this year against Naito, Sanada, Ospreay (which wasn't a defense but you know what I mean).

But in that same breath, Okada had a different but great match with Sabre Jr., a great experience with Tanahashi, and a fantastic match with Omega that combined elements of their previous match and told a great overarching story.

Okada to me, while he can be repetitive, can be downright amazing as well.


----------



## MC

NastyYaffa said:


> It was the Jinder finish wrist clutch spot bro, put it over the top.  The storytelling!!
> 
> Also WALTER being repetitive is a fine argument, because he sure has found one formula that works well every time (at least for now), but the Ilja matches are a bad argument for that. They've had 3 big time singles matches, and while the Carat & True Colours matches were somewhat similar, they still really weren't. And the Superstars of Wrestling match (their best one by far imo) is COMPLETELY different from their other ones.


But the math, Yaffa. THE MATH!!! 

The endings were different but the bulk of the matches mostly consisted of them chopping each other, they were totally similar in what they did. That's all I took away from the match, that shows me that there wasn't enough difference between the two. I haven't watched the SOW yet so I can't say.


----------
*FCP Dream Tag Team Invitational 2018 - Day 1*

*No But Recommend: Chris Brookes vs. Meiko Satomura ***½*

*FCP Dream Tag Team Invitational 2018 - Day 3*

*No But Recommend: Pete Dunne vs. Meiko Satomura ***¾ *

Two pretty good matches. Meiko was very good in both of them, for very different reasons. One, kicking Brookes' ass and two, being the big babyface fighting from under, selling the arm. She showed why she is the best women's wrestler in the world and tbh, why better than Dunne or Brookes.


----------



## The Black Mirror

*Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Zack Sabre Jr.
New Japan Cup 2018 Final Match
NJPW New Japan Cup 2018 – Day 9 (March 21, 2018)
★★★★¼ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]

Golden Lovers vs. Young Bucks
Tag Team Match
NJPW Strong Style Evolved (March 25, 2018)
★★★★★ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]

Will Ospreay (c) vs. Hiromu Takahashi
IWGP Junior Heavyweight Title Match
NJPW Dominion 6.9 In Osaka-Jo Hall (June 9, 2018)
★★★★¼ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]

Tetsuya Naito (c) vs. Chris Jericho
IWGP Intercontinental Title Match
NJPW Dominion 6.9 In Osaka-Jo Hall (June 9, 2018)
★★★★¼ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]

Kazuchika Okada (w/Gedo) (c) vs. Kenny Omega
IWGP Heavyweight Title No Time Limit Best Two Out Of Three Falls Match
NJPW Dominion 6.9 In Osaka-Jo Hall (June 9, 2018)
★★★★★ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]*


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Lucha House Party vs Drew Gulak/Jack Gallagher/Brian Kendrick on the 205 Live (6/12/18) episode.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10


----------



## Corey

The last page has been such a joy to read, fellas. :lol


----------



## MC

*NXT Tapings/U.K. Championship Tournament First-Round: (Aired) June 13, 2018*


*No But recommend: Jack Gallagher vs Drew Gulak ***3/4*


Holy shit, I didn't expect this match at all. I knew Gallagher was a great technical wrestler (loved his Johnny Kidd match a few years back) but wow, did he put on a clinic here. His work on Gulak's leg was pretty great with Gulak selling it excellently. Looks like his snake pit training paid off, schooling Gulak here. If only Gulak had more offence :mark Gallagher and his joint manipulation spots were a joy to watch, especially in WWE.

NastyYaffa, this is right up your alley.


----------



## TD Stinger

YES to:

*NXT 6/13/18: Kyle O'Reilly vs. Pete Dunne*

This match was great. Hot crowd. Every move lead into the next. Lots of great action, counters, submissions, strikes, sequences. A clean finish. Really good stuff.


----------



## Corey

*WWE UK Championship:* Pete Dunne (c) vs. Kyle O'Reilly _(NXT 6/13)_ ***** (YES!)*

Good lord, the crowd in Full Sail were fucking RABID for this! Fantastic match. High energy, urgency, physicality, and a seriously wild crowd. I can't get over how hype they were. :lol These two have some serious chemistry. Beautiful work.
@MarkyWhipwreck; @TJQ; I think you guys will like this one.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Corey said:


> *WWE UK Championship:* Pete Dunne (c) vs. Kyle O'Reilly _(NXT 6/13)_ ***** (YES!)*
> 
> Good lord, the crowd in Full Sail were fucking RABID for this! Fantastic match. High energy, urgency, physicality, and a seriously wild crowd. I can't get over how hype they were. :lol These two have some serious chemistry. Beautiful work.
> 
> @MarkyWhipwreck; @TJQ; I think you guys will like this one.


Well you were definitely right my brother.

*Kyle O’Reilly v. Pete Dunne ©* , *NXT TV 06/13/18* - ***** ¼ (YES!)* 

Firstly, why the f*ck was the crowd so d*mn hot? :lol but this was really good and a joy to watch. Honestly, Kyle was the man in this match the bulk of this match being great was from him whether it was his physical offense or his work of Pete's leg (which Pete sold pretty bad). Match was actually more fast paced than I expected to be but in a good way. 

Pete Dunne's now had 3 MOTYC's with the 3 active members of The Undisputed Era for me all also ranked at **** ¼ so props to him.


----------



## Corey

PWG All Star Weekend 14 Night 2:

*PWG Tag Titles:* The Rascalz (c) vs. Violence Unlimited - **** 1/2* (Fun ass match. Rascalz have some surprisingly stout offense against the much bigger opponents)

*PWG World Title:* Keith Lee (c) vs. WALTER vs. Jonah Rock - **** 1/2+* (Damn good beef-fest but the match totally blows by and the finish seems abrupt for a title change. I'm never one who's gonna complain about a match having no downtime but I think this needed just a tad more drama)

Riddle vs. Thatcher did nothing for me. Felt totally one sided and forgettable.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Pete Dunne vs Kyle O'Reilly on the NXT (6/13/18) episode for the United Kingdom title.

I gave this very good match a 7.5/10


----------



## NastyYaffa

Stuff that I've watched recently that come close to a nomination/have been nominated here:

*FCP Dream Tag Team Invitational - Day 3*: Meiko Satomura vs. Pete Dunne
One of those matches on paper where I think to myself: "is there even a chance this won't rule?" - especially with the video of it only being about 13 minutes long. Absolutely #blessed. The match did indeed rule; you got PETER delivering an absolutely tremendous nasty, cocky bastard heel performance, showing no respect to the veteran. His work over Meiko was fantastic, and his facial expressions & body language, as usual, were terrific. This might honestly be Pete's finest hour in portraying his character in the ring. One slight complaint about the match is that, in the end, I thought that Meiko should've got some more & stronger comebacks in - I liked the story of Pete cutting her off in most of her comebacks attempts, and Meiko just refusing to give up on trying, but what the match needed to hit that ****+ level was a full on Meiko comeback with her kicking the shit out of the cocky bastard that had been working all over her & showing no respect. ****3/4*
.
*WWE SmackDown 06/12/18*: Daniel Bryan vs. Shelton Benjamin
Literally nothing better in wrestling than waking up on a Wednesday morning knowing that you got a Daniel Bryan TV match banger waiting for you. Shelton has, off the top of my head, only had 2 matches that I'd consider better than this; vs. HBK & Nakamura, and this might be the best single match performance of his. He was SO focused w/ his work over Bryan's left leg, I especially loved those single leg crabs. Bryan's leg work was of course great as well. Really good dueling leg work battle. ****3/4*

*OTT ScrapperMania IV*: Jordan Devlin vs. Zack Sabre Jr.
A good match. Thought that by the end it drifted too much into the 50/50 stuff, but I very much enjoyed it from start to finish. Devlin unleashed some very good leg kicks & ZSJ was a treat on the offense, as always. ***** 

*WWE NXT 06/13/18*: Pete Dunne vs. Kyle O'Reilly
Other than the last 15 or so seconds, this was pretty awful. The strikes of both guys were hilariously bad for what they were trying have the match come off as; funnily enough, the match I watched before this one was Riddle vs. Thatcher from PWG, and in many ways, this felt like a shitty indy version of it. Quite ironic. **1/4* 



MC 16 said:


> *NXT Tapings/U.K. Championship Tournament First-Round: (Aired) June 13, 2018*
> 
> 
> *No But recommend: Jack Gallagher vs Drew Gulak ***3/4*
> 
> 
> Holy shit, I didn't expect this match at all. I knew Gallagher was a great technical wrestler (loved his Johnny Kidd match a few years back) but wow, did he put on a clinic here. His work on Gulak's leg was pretty great with Gulak selling it excellently. Looks like his snake pit training paid off, schooling Gulak here. If only Gulak had more offence :mark Gallagher and his joint manipulation spots were a joy to watch, especially in WWE.
> 
> NastyYaffa, this is right up your alley.


That sounds absolutely WONDERFUL on paper.. Where to see it? 
EDIT: Found it!


----------



## MC

*WWE NXT 06/13*

*No but recommend:Kyle O'Reilly vs Pete Dunne ***1/2*

The match was good, had some nice looking sequences. Loved KOR's transition into submissions. Dunne's work was fine, it seemed like he was all over the place with his focus, targeting on the arm on second and the legs the next. Very uninspired work from Dunne at the start but eventually was put on the right course by KOR and his excellent performance. Dunne's selling was very inconsistent and only really sold it when KOR attacked it which is just lazy. Despite the flaws, this was a good match thanks to Kyle O'Reilly.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Drew Gulak vs. Jack Gallagher - WWE UK Championship Tournament - ****1/2 - YES!*

:sodone


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Adam Cole © v. Zack Gibson, NXT Live Antwerp* - ***** (YES !)*

Fan cam in the clutch :yes 

Simple yet effective formula in this match though. Gibson destroyed Cole's arm and Cole sold it well. Cole was the resilent babyface in this and it worked well, the crowd was really hot for him which not only helped Cole but really helped Zack when he was in control. Spot of the match was probably Gibson hitting his middle rope lungblower, it looked wicked.


----------



## MC

*Kenta Kobashi Produce: Fortune Dream 5 - 11/06/18*

*Yes To: Ayato Yoshida & Kaito Kiyomiya vs. Takuya Nomura & Toru Sugiura: *****

The amount of potential this match has is quite astonishing. Kaito Kiyomiya, Nomura, Sugiura and Yoshida. Just wow. The match itself was fantastic. Honestly, this was the correct choice for what match main evented this match. Kiyomiya’s babyface performance in this match was 10/10. He showed so much fire, sold his ass off for everyone, looked great in offence (although not better than some others in the match) and created some drama in the match. His interactions with Nomura were really good as these two have a little history with them both facing each other and having multiple tag matches with each other for NOAH. Nomura played his role as the dickhead bully heel so well, just picking on Kiyomiya and kicking the hell out of him and his leg. But the best part of this match was Kiyomiya vs Sugiura. What a stretch between these two. They were just exchanging blows and strikes, stiff strikes at that, laying into each other. That bit was awesome. Sugiura's overall offence was fantastic as well. His striking was stiff and pointpoint, he pulled off a nice display of athleticism, jumping on the top rope with ease and hitting a cross body. His facial expressions were amazing and added that little extra something to the match. I got to watch more FREEDOMS for this guy alone. He is tremendous. Ayato Yoshida is a good wrestler with great potential but he didn’t really do much tbh, mostly due to Kiyomiya being in the match for the most part. That’s a shame, wish he showed more of what he can do in the match. Nevertheless, this was a marvelous match with some great performances from most involved. Kiyomiya and Sugiura came out of this match looking like stars. 

*No But Recommend: Go Shiozaki, Yuji Hino & Zeus vs. Akitoshi Saito, Katsuhiko Nakajima & Kohei Sato: ***¾ *

My first point is I have no doubt that when Sato and Hino were exchanging chops in front of Kobashi, Kobashi had a chubby. No doubt. :lol This was was a F’N spectacle and a half. Everyone stiffed the shite out of each other with kicks, chops, lariats ad slaps. So much fun. It was very entertaining and went by like a breeze. Spot of the match was Nakamjima ducking a chop from Hino much to the disdain of the crowd whilst laughing in amusement. Never a dull moment in this match and everyone looked great. It just clicked. 

*No But Recommend: Hiroyo Matsumoto vs. Io Shirai vs. Meiko Satomura: ***¾*

Just having this match is special enough, you got the MVP of 2017 in Hiroyo Matsumoto, the current MVP of 2018 in Io Shirai and imo, the best women’s wrestler in the past decade (and longer) in Meiko Satomura. This was a very well worked triple threat match with a good enough ending. they did pull off some tremendous work in the match. Io pulled off this nutty spot where she did a springboard double foot stomp on Meiko Satamura who was on Hiroyo’s knees. Just a tip of the iceberg. Loads of spots, both single and double team, that looked great and never felt forced or planned. Highly recommended.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

Look I shouldn't drag up the past and create more drama about people having unpopular, some might say painfully contrary, opinions but................. I'm never getting bored of WALTERS chops. I just heard them in person and they're fucking disgusting. It sounds like a tree snapping.


----------



## Dr. Middy

*YES to Pete Dunne vs Kyle O'Reilly - NXT 6/13/18*

Jesus this crowd was goddamn HOT for this match. You can tell it's probably from early in the tapings, before they get tired :lol

This was a fantastic action packed match though, with both guys going full boar early with submissions and counters and continuing on a pretty quick clip throughout. It was great fun to watch, and the only negative I can give is Dunne's selling. Kyle is tremendous however, and almost underrated in a way with just how good he is versus how he's used. Excellent match!

******


----------



## DELITE

No but recommended
NXT
Kyle O'Reilly vs Pete Dunne
United Kingdom Championship
***3/4


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*NXT Takeover: Chicago*

*YES to:*

*Johnny Gargano v. Tomasso Ciampa - **** ¾ *

*The Undisputed Era © v. Oney Lorcan & Danny Burch - **** ½ *

*NO to:*

*Ricochet v. Velveteen Dream - *** ½*


----------



## Taroostyles

NXT Takeover Chicago

Undisputed Era vs Burch/Lorcan-****1/4

What a great opener and fantastic tag match, crowd loved the challengers and the atmosphere was rabid. Awesome. 

Ricochet vs Velveteen Dream-****1/4

A different match than I expected but what tremendous storytelling was on display here. Match really picked up towards the end both guys are bona fide STARS. 

Gargano vs Ciampa-****3/4

Insanity defined. Very long and structured but brutal and fitting for this feud. Ending was great but I can see some people maybe being mixed on it. Just a notch under the NO match.


----------



## darkclaudio

No to:
Johnny Gargano vs Tomasso Ciampa ***1/4

Ricochet vs Velveteen Dream **


----------



## MC

*NXT TakeOver Chicago II 16/06*

*No But Recommend: Johnny Gargano vs. Tommaso Ciampa: 
***¾ *

I liked it for the most part. Loved the last 5 minutes with them heading up to the ramp, referencing where Ciampa turned on Gargano last time in Chicago. Loved Ciampa and everything he did. He was very interest. His mannerisms were great, his offence was very brutal and fit the tone of the match greatly. Loved how he focused a lot of his attack on Gargano’s neck, even if Gargano didn’t exactly do a great job at selling it. But it lead to the ending in a way, so I can forgive it to an extent. I don’t think it needed them to do the brawling into the crowd spot again. It just felt unnecessary and they didn’t really do much other than the plant spot anyway. That whipping spot on Ciampa was incredible and a highlight for me. The crowd were actually good for this match. They could have taken some stuff out but overall, this was still a good match. 

*No But Recommend: The Undisputed ERA (Kyle O'Reilly & Roderick Strong) (c) vs. Danny Burch & Oney Lorcan: ***¾ *

Come in expecting a real good match with the four men that were in this and it didn’t disappoint. Starting the match with the typical tag formula off heel working over the fans, with Strong and KOR doing some great teamwork, trapping Burch in their corner with some very creative methods. Loved the limb work that UDE did on Burch’s leg as well as his selling. Oney’s hot tag ruled so much. Very, very good opener to kick off the night. Loved what they did throughout the match. Never a dull moment. Great stuff. 

*NO: Ricochet vs. The Velveteen Dream: **½ *

This was a fine match, other than some simple (albeit well done) storytelling, really nothing special was in this. Dream was good in spurts but he seemed gassed in parts which did bring a lull to the match many times throughout the match. Ricochet really didn’t do anything to entertain me. He wasn’t bad either, but I wish he did more. This was on its way to becoming a good match but they overdid it with the false endings and did overstay its welcome imo and it dragged from then on. Not a bad match, but not a very good one either, in my opinion.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Undisputed Era vs Oney Lorcan/Danny Burch for the NXT Tag titles at NXT Takeover: Chicago.

I gave this pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Velveteen Dream vs Ricochet at NXT Takeover: Chicago.

I gave this really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Johnny Gargano vs Tommaso Ciampa Chicago Street Fight at NXT Takeover: Chicago.

I gave this great match a 9/10 :mark:


----------



## TD Stinger

Yes to the following:

*NXT Takeover Chicago II: Oney Lorcan & Danny Burch vs. Roderick Strong & Kyle O'Reilly*

Good, hard, physical tag team match full of hard shot and big bumps (dear Lord that bump Oney took was brutal). And most of all, at least to me, Oney Lorcan had a coming out party tonight.

*NXT Takeover Chicago II: Velveteen Dream vs. Ricochet*

Two great athletes told a great story. Was a little overhyped by people, including me, going in? Yeah. But I expected a 10 and I got an 8. I'm not disappointed.

I loved the story of Dream constantly trying to one up Ricochet, to the point where it cost him. He hit a lot of the big moves down the stretch. He had the match in the after he got his knees up on the SSP from Ricochet. But then he goes for a Purple Rainmaker from across the ring, going for the worst looking Elbow Drop ever just because he wanted to beat Ricochet at his own game. And it cost him in the end.

*NXT Takeover Chicago II: Tomasso Ciampa vs. Johnny Gargano*

Just like the last match, I'm mentally exhausted by the end. I loved how despite the similar match type, they had a completely different match from their match at New Orleans. This was a weapons filled street fight, something they didn't make much use of in the 1st match.

There were plenty of brutal spots in the match from Johnny getting his throat crushed on the steps, the Air Raid Crash on the steps, etc. But I loved the story telling and the call backs. Tomasso trying to beat Johnny the same way he beat him in New Orleans. Tomasso dragging Johnny up the ramp to repeat what he did to Gargano last year. Tomasso trying to put Johnny through the tables again. Tomasso spitting on Johnny's wedding ring and throwing it across the arena. That's the stuff that makes me love wrestling.

And of course you get the spot where Johnny turns the tables and it shows character development on his end as well. Sitting in the same position Tomasso did a year ago, staring at his ring finger with no ring. And then Johnny just becomes unhinged. It's not enough for him. He needs to end Tomasso. I loved the multiple Superkick spot.

And I even loved the ending with Johnny losing his cool so much he had to fight off security guards and even a hand cuffed Ciampa found enough of an opening in the chaos to use the exposed ring to finish Johnny. Some may look at it as just a DDT. But it was a Spike DDT onto exposed wood, putting over how dangerous that is.



So all in all Takeover Chicago was a damn good show. Black vs. Lars is worth a watch too, despite a bad botch towards the end.


----------



## Corey

Another Takeover, another tremendous show.

*NXT Tag Team Championship:* The Undisputed Era (c) vs. Danny Burch & Oney Lorcan - ***** 1/4 (YES!!)* (What in TARNATION was this match!? Facking war for the ages. Oney should be dead! :done)

Ricochet vs. The Velveteen Dream - **** 3/4* (Initially I wasn't really feeling this that much. The offense felt really weak and even artificial at times. Luckily it picked up a ton of steam in the back end and the suplex off the apron was fucking SICK. I do think the match was forced to feel like some kind of epic that it didn't need to be though and Velveteen was clunky as hell. There was definitely way too many nearfalls and it didn't need to be 25 minutes but it was still fun enough to mention in here)

*NXT Championship:* Aleister Black (c) vs. Lars Sullivan - ***** (YES!)* (This fucking ruled! Loved the lack of downtime throughout the entire match. Black came out swinging, Lars weathered the storm, and came back in a big way. Huge strikes, big slams, and a finish that I totally loved. Hilarious when Black missed the first attempt but then the 2nd clocked Lars' hands right into his own mouth and busted him open and that 3rd one was right on top of the head. Brutal. Awesome match.)

*Chicago Street Fight:* Johnny Gargano vs. Tommaso Ciampa - ***** 1/2 (YES!!!)* (Fuuuuck yes. This was the level of violence I was hoping for and expecting in the first match and they delivered it to me here. Just a ridiculous amount of spots and bumps. The hatred was felt throughout the whole thing and the crowd was fucking MOLTEN from bell to bell. Insane. Never in my life have I seen a feud get so personal and so heated that an opponent rips off another man's wedding ring, spits on it, and throws it 20 feet up the entrance ramp. Amazing. I loved both guy's visuals throughout and all the callbacks. Did think they ran through a couple spots too quickly where Ciampa got nearfalls. Needed more time to breathe but small potatoes. The finish however makes no sense to me at all. Why are officials coming out to remove Gargano is the match is still going? Why wouldn't they just call for a bell or something? Wtf?)

Show went off the air with "Fuck You Ciampa" chants :mark: :lol


----------



## Mordecay

YES to Oney Lorcan and Danny Burch vs Roderick Strong and Kyle O'Reilly ****1/2

YES to Johnny Gargano vs Tomasso Ciampa ****3/4 (The finish prevent this to give it the full 5)


----------



## Martins

Ricochet/Velveteen was disappointing as hell. It was fun and all, but nowhere near as good as Black/Velveteen. 

Gargano/Ciampa gets a *YES* from me, *****1/4*. Liked the first one better. I was already in the mindset of not nominating this, mostly due to some dull moments and a bit too much yapping that sounded unnecessary and forced, until that fuckin' ending came out of nowhere and I just started laughing :lol Loved it. Thought it was brilliant.

Edit: I feel like I *should* watch Okada/Omega just to have something to say about it (plus the other two before that, since I only saw the first one), but like... First it was Okada/Omega II, to which I went "uuuuuuuuuuuuuuugh an hour-long what the fuck the other one went on for too long already", then it was Okada/Omega III and I was like "okay, but I don't wanna watch this one before watching II" and now another one comes up and it's *fucking sixty-four minutes long*, what the shit. New Japan wrestlers should be unionized and striking for less work hours.


----------



## Natecore

Wrestle Boys Tag Team(c) vs Wrestle Boys Tag Team - Takeover Chicago

*****

Holy Fuck that’s the prowrestling I love to watch.

My 2018 MOTY so far


----------



## Dr. Middy

Surprise surprise, Takeover was a great shot yet again!

*YES to Undisputed Era (Kyle O’Reilly and Roderick Strong) vs. Danny Burch and Oney Lorcan - WWE NXT Takeover: Chicago 2018*

I expected a really good match here given that everybody in this match are great workers, but man what we got was way better than I could expect. It was going great, and then the Oney Lorcn hot tag happened, and all hell broke loose. It was incredibly stiff with a parade of awesome striking by everybody, some sick bumps like Lorcan’s double neckbreaker outside, and when he was shoved off the top rope and bumped on the fucking apron (OW), and this turned into a hell of a tag match.

What I loved most about this is seeing Burch and Lorcan put into a role where both of them shined and got a standing ovation by the end. Love it.

*****1/2
*

*YES to Ricochet vs Velveteen Dream - WWE NXT Takeover: Chicago 2018*

The storytelling here was just lovely. Dream said he could do anything better than Ricochet, and he even went and started to do some of his moves, only for Ricochet to go and steal some of Dream’s moves, arguably better than Dream himself! It was a slower build to some great near falls as both guys attempted to outdo one another and in the end Dream showboated and tried just a bit too hard. Very good match overall.

*****
*

*NO to Nikki Cross vs Shayna Bazler - WWE NXT Takeover: Chicago 2018
*

They used the whole story of Nikki being crazy and unpredictable to a level where even Shayna was unsure what to do at times, and it worked well. Nikki laughing off the pain of some moves to the confusion of Shayna was tremendous, and the finish ruled with Nikki smiling as she faded away. Shayna is so great in her MMA bully gimmick, she brutalized Nikki here, and I wonder who they go with next. Only qualm I had was it was sort of short. 

****1/2*

*NO to Lars Sullivan vs Aleister Black - WWE NXT Takeover: Chicago 2018*

This was a simple enough story with Black doing everything in his power to take down the big monster in Sullivan. Lars is still green, but more than did his job here, working well with an experienced guy in Black. They had a pretty noticeable botch with a completely missed Black Mass (assumed somebody was out of place), but overall, pretty fun!

****1/2
*


*YES to Johnny Gargano vs Tommaso Ciampa - WWE NXT Takeover: Chicago 2018*

I had doubts that they could approach their previous match, which I thought was a perfect affair, and they did not. However, it was still an awesome street fight once everything was set and done.

The storytelling was still very well done, with plenty of call backs to their feud like the use of the crutch, the knee brace coming into play, Ciampa using the Gargano escape again, and the Chicago Takeover last year when Ciampa first showed up and drove Gargano’s head into the screen. And the crazy spots were just as crazy, and at times it felt like they were trying to kill one another, like the back bump Gargano took on the apron and stairs, and the sick bump both guys took through the tables onto the concrete (which had to suck, the tables barely broke their falls). I also loved how the exposed wood was left right till the end of the match, and everybody seemed shocked when Ciampa was able to spike Gargano right onto it for the win. 

It wasn’t a match without faults for me though. This felt like it dragged somewhat more than their previous war, and I wasn’t a fan of Ciampa’s selling, as Gargano pretty much destroyed his knee to pieces with a chair, yet he was walking around and seemingly not too affected by it. I also was confused as to what happened to the ref near the end, as I don’t remember him getting bumped, and I’m not a fan of a bunch of guys trying to stop Gargano in a goddamn street fight. They shouldn’t have anybody try to stop that kind of match.

It was tremendous to see Gargano become as vicious and unforgiving than Ciampa himself, even attacking everybody around him just to give Ciampa more pain, and overall, this was quite a tremendous violent war. 

*****1/2
*


----------



## Corey

@Dr. Middy; when Gargano first approached Ciampa on the stretcher he threw the doctor into the ref, which knocked him down and that's why he disappeared for a few minutes. (Y)



Martins said:


> Edit: I feel like I *should* watch Okada/Omega just to have something to say about it (plus the other two before that, since I only saw the first one), but like... First it was Okada/Omega II, to which I went "uuuuuuuuuuuuuuugh an hour-long what the fuck the other one went on for too long already", then it was Okada/Omega III and I was like "okay, but I don't wanna watch this one before watching II" and now another one comes up and it's *fucking sixty-four minutes long*, what the shit. New Japan wrestlers should be unionized and striking for less work hours.


Truthfully there's nothing you need to see from the 2nd and 3rd matches before watching their most recent one. It stands on its own and tells its own story within, plus the fact that it goes so long means it just has callbacks to stuff that's happened within the same match.  I do think it's my MOTY right now though. Really surprised me with how they kept me so invested for so long and the selling is pretty remarkable. The first fall by itself is pretty damn great and 4* worthy tbh.

But IMO last year's 60 minute draw was kinda rubbish. Their G1 match should be right up your alley though. It's less than 30 minutes with a focused attack and clear gameplan from Omega.


----------



## Dr. Middy

Corey said:


> @Dr. Middy; when Gargano first approached Ciampa on the stretcher he threw the doctor into the ref, which knocked him down and that's why he disappeared for a few minutes. (Y)


Oh, must have missed that in the melee. At least that makes sense on that part, but I still got other qualms. I only have so many ***** ratings to give anyway :lol


----------



## TJQ

Dr. Middy said:


> I only have so many ***** ratings to give anyway :lol


that's a big fat mood.



Martins said:


> Ricochet/Velveteen was disappointing as hell. It was fun and all, but nowhere near as good as Black/Velveteen.
> 
> Gargano/Ciampa gets a *YES* from me, *****1/4*. Liked the first one better. I was already in the mindset of not nominating this, mostly due to some dull moments and a bit too much yapping that sounded unnecessary and forced, until that fuckin' ending came out of nowhere and I just started laughing :lol Loved it. Thought it was brilliant.
> 
> Edit: I feel like I *should* watch Okada/Omega just to have something to say about it (plus the other two before that, since I only saw the first one), but like... First it was Okada/Omega II, to which I went "uuuuuuuuuuuuuuugh an hour-long what the fuck the other one went on for too long already", then it was Okada/Omega III and I was like "okay, but I don't wanna watch this one before watching II" and now another one comes up and it's *fucking sixty-four minutes long*, what the shit. New Japan wrestlers should be unionized and striking for less work hours.


The G1 match was good (****1/4 personally), I'd recommend that one. Wouldn't blame you for skipping the others.


----------



## TJQ

DOUBLE POST ON ACCIDENT


----------



## Ace

How many matches can you see cracking 4* from MITB? Maybe Seth vs Elias?


----------



## Corey

Emperor said:


> How many matches can you see cracking 4* from MITB? Maybe Seth vs Elias?


_Maybe_ the men's ladder match and _maybe_ Styles/Nakamura LMS but I don't trust the booking and they'll make some really stupid shit go down that ruins it or something. Rollins/Elias I keep forgetting about. That should be good but idk how much time they'll get with the 62 other matches on the card.  Reigns/Jinder and Zayn/Lashley will no doubt be atrocious. Women's matches are complete mysteries.


----------



## TJQ

Corey said:


> _maybe_ Styles/Nakamura LMS


----------



## Yeah1993

I still have to watch the G1 Okada/Omega, thank fuck it's the shortest one and I already watched the broadway last year. Their second shortest match together is 47 minutes long. Brevity is the soul of not getting at least six stars out of five.

I'm looking more forward to Reigns/Jinder than Styles/Nakamura. The former will at least will a fascinating humiliating blow to WWE's central nervous system while the crowd are so bored they forget how to chew the popcorn in front of them, and commentators pathetically try to scramble up reasons why it's better than twelve orgasms. The audience may be so silent that we will finally be able to hear Vince screaming orders into Michael Cole's headphones word-for-word. With all that said, last man standing matches in WWE are almost always well done. If I hadn't seen *counts* FOUR Styles/Nakamuras in a row that weren't good, I would go into it very excited.


----------



## Ace

I don't know about the MITB being good, it'll be tough without many high flyers. They'll be a lot of Braun spots but I'm well over those, he gets those on Raw every other week.



Yeah1993 said:


> I still have to watch the G1 Okada/Omega, thank fuck it's the shortest one and I already watched the broadway last year. Their second shortest match together is 47 minutes long. Brevity is the soul of not getting at least six stars out of five.
> 
> I'm looking more forward to Reigns/Jinder than Styles/Nakamura. The former will at least will a fascinating humiliating blow to WWE's central nervous system while the crowd are so bored they forget how to chew the popcorn in front of them, and commentators pathetically try to scramble up reasons why it's better than twelve orgasms. The audience may be so silent that we will finally be able to hear Vince screaming orders into Michael Cole's headphones word-for-word. With all that said, last man standing matches in WWE are almost always well done. If I hadn't seen *counts* FOUR Styles/Nakamuras in a row that weren't good, I would go into it very excited.


 I swear neither guy has gotten out of second gear and just when it looks like they're lifting we get the fuck finish....

I'm more looking forward to Monday when AJ is hopefully announced as cover star for 2k19 and is past this nightmare feud and B show champion booking. He needs to begin from square one and gets momentum going, like Rollins has in the last year by putting on fantastic matches with midcarders.


----------



## Fan of Honor

YES Undisputed Era vs. Lorcan & Burch (NXT TakeOver: Chicago II)
By definition, a MOTY Contender: One of the best matches I've seen this year. Definitely a top 5.


----------



## dele

Just getting around to it.

GCW Tournament of Survival

Nick Gage defeats Takayuki Ueki (8:33) - ** 3/4 
Good opener. Gage isn't that great anymore and Ueki is raw, but they worked well together.

Miedo Extremo defeats Eric Ryan (11:34) - **** 
Great death match. No wasted motion. Lots of blood with no blading (theme of the night tbh). Both are really good wrestlers; they do a couple of really wild spots and go home with a flurry.

Markus Crane defeats SHLAK (10:57) - *** 
Neither guy is a skilled mat technician, but they both really give a good effort. The ending is interesting, considering Shlak had some sort of leg injury. Maybe one of those things that works better in theory than in practice. At least they tried something different.

Ciclope defeats Alex Colon (14:20) - **** 1/4 - 1/2
Ciclope is (to paraphrase Foley) a cheap, second rate Jun Kasai rip off, but as far as cheap, second rate Jun Kasai rip offs go, he's pretty good. Colon is clearly the more skilled guy, but Ciclope bumps very well. Both really deliver on the violence. Colon gets opened up badly and works through it.

Miedo Extremo defeats Markus Crane (6:31) - ** 
At least it was short

Ciclope defeats Nick Gage (16:16) - minus 1 star
One of the worst death match matches/finishes I've seen in a while. The match tried to be an old school ECW match. It was, but not the good kind like you want. It happens.

The finish is what puts it in minus star territory. Ciclope giving a DVD to Gage through a barbed wire spidernet, cool spot. Gage gets tied up in it. Ciclope tries to get him out but can't. He feigns a cover and the dipshit ref counts Gage out with one shoulder off the mat. The fans know there's a fuck up and pounce. Gage gets on the mic and restarts the match because he's the owner. They set up a board and Ciclope rolls Gage up for the win. Dumb

Dumb gets compounded with dangerous when Gage pulls the ref in and kicks his ass Mike Levy style. The ref at least sells it and doesn't get beaten up more.

Ciclope defeats Miedo Extremo (17:00) - ***3/4
They were having a great match and did some absolutely insane stuff. The finish looked really creative, but it took way too long. Seriously, it took 4-5 minutes to set up. Hard to penalize them too much.


Overall, a very good show. One of the better death match tournaments I've seen in a while.


----------



## Dr. Middy

Hey I finally finished watching all of Dominion that I wanted to :lol I actually watched Okada/Omega IV the day of, I just wanted to keep all my recommendations for the show together. 

*NO to Tomohiro Ishii and Toru Yano vs Minoru Suzuki and Zack Sabre Jr. - NJPW Dominion 2018 - ***1/2*

*YES to The Young Bucks (Matt and Nick Jackson) vs LIJ (SANADA and EVIL) - NJPW Dominion 2018*

Wonderfully put together match with all four guys working real hard, and Young Bucks finally moving up to heavyweight and doing it successfully. Matt’s selling of his back was on point like usual, but Nick was tremendous selling his right foot, and I adored the failed indytaker spot where Nick slipped up on the ropes because of the weakness in his foot. The second half of this match was just as action packed and crazy as the first half, with Nick and Matt continually coming back despite all SANADA and EVIL tried to do. Awesome tag match.

*****1/4*

*NO but Recommended - Jushin Thunder Liger, Hiroshi Tanahashi and Rey Mysterio vs Bullet Club (Cody, Marty Scurll, and Hangman Page) - NJPW Dominion 2018*

Liger, Tanahashi, and Rey are a hell of a super babyface team if I ever saw one. 

This was a fun house show style tag which gave everybody a nice showcase, but especially Mysterio, who looked in fantastic shape. His attire was perfect as well, as he looks so much better in those style tights than what he had on later in his WWE runs. 

Mostly recommended this for Rey Rey's performance.

****1/2*

*YES to Hiromu Takahashi vs Will Osperay - NJPW Dominion 2018*

Excellent match, which is to be expected by these two. In a way, Osperay seemed more vicious and violent, almost playing heel in this match to a seemingly underdog babyface in Takahashi. Both men gelled well like their previous encounters, with some excellent sequences and counters (that code red out of a storm breaker was awesome). They also were landing hard, whether that be some of the head bumps both guys took, or the flat back bumps Takahashi was taking from the missile dropkicks, it makes me sort of hope they figure out how to be more careful someday. 

Overall, really fun match, Takahashi has the belt once again, and for me, he seems like the best option. 

*****1/4*

*YES to Chris Jericho vs Tetsuya Natio - NJPW Dominion 2018*

We got a wild brawl before we even started, with Jericho putting Naito through a table. The destruction continued right into the beginning of the match, and I’m liking this new Jericho persona a lot. Even Natio himself responded more viciously than his usual self, far from his normal tranquillo behavior. Also, Natio has a pretty nasty cut around his eye.

This honestly didn’t feel as good as I expected it to be, although for Jericho wrestling a normal match at this age, this is probably the best we’ll get. Natio gave a decently good performance as well, although not his best either. Overall, I enjoyed it for the most part, it was still very good with some great intensity, and we’ll see where this goes.

*****
*

*YES to Kenny Omega vs Kazuchika Okada - NJPW Dominion 2018*

The first thing I noticed is that Omega’s moves seem more vicious and stronger than Okada’s, as if he thinks his conditioning and increased strength will be enough to finally overcome the mental toughness Okada possesses. The pacing felt more methodical as well, with Kenny dominating early before his side was slammed into the barricade after a dropkick knocked him off the apron, but this only deterred him for a minute. Things picked up tremendously around the 30 minute mark with finisher counters galore. The first fall came suddenly, with Okada countering a rollup counter Omega had for the rainmaker. 

Okada had full control for the start of match 2, but Omega slowly woke himself back up, and really started to punish Okada as he brought a table into play. The double stomp by Omega was a key changing point, and from here it started to slow down quite a bit again as they really start to sell the length of this match. As this fall seem to revolve around the table, everything picks up as they tease going through it, all of which was fantastic. We got an awesome near fall that was a carbon copy of what Okada used to get the first pin, along with a ton of huge moves galore. Finally, a one winged angel secured the second match for Omega, tying it up one apiece. 

We got our first rainmaker immediately in the start of the third match. Even then though, the weakness is evident in both guys now. The spot where Okada whipped Omega for a dropkick, only for Omega to just fall over as a counter to it reminded me of his drop to his knees counter of the rainmaker in their other matches. A nod to his friend AJ Styles with a Styles Clash for a great near fall. There was a huge change of pace with a missed phoenix splash, and we got more v triggers and dropkicks galore. Okada actually not having enough strength to give a full rainmaker and crumbling to the mat was a phenomenal visual. He hit one and then another later on though, but neither led to a pin. Germans were traded, and Omega hit a quick one winged angel, a v trigger, and another one winged angel and HOLY FUCK HE WON.

This was unbelievable. They paced this wonderfully, melding elements from their previous encounters, blending in some terrific teases using the table and other devices, and it felt different than their other matches. I was worried about the stipulation, but they proved me wrong, and I think the small breaks helped a ton, and this didn’t feel as overdone as the 60 minute epic they had. I was stunned that Kenny actually won to be fair, let alone pinning Okada twice. Thus ends the incredible title reign of Kazuchika Okada, which will be considered one of the greatest ever. We’ll see how Kenny does filling those shoes…

******
*


----------



## NastyYaffa

People wondering if there will be any match from MITB that'll reach the ****+ status... Come on fellas, how is that even a question?


----------



## Ace

NastyYaffa said:


> People wondering if there will be any match from MITB that'll reach the ****+ status... Come on fellas, how is that even a question?


 I think the MITB might be a weak 4-4.25* match, but that's top end. It probably wont achieve those heights because of who's in it and the high spots will likely be mostly centered around Braun. They've already wasted two great spots on Raw too.

Seth-Elias could be the surprise MOTN. With Seth on the run he is on could very easily produce a 3.75-4.25 match, which would be impressive considering who he's in the ring. Seth and TJ work really well at putting together matches, I think his match quality has taken a big leap ever since he started working with him. Unlike other agents, he knows how to make use of a wrestler's capabilities and produce matches which fans enjoy.

Roman-Jinder I couldn't care less about, the crowd will probably kill any chance it has of being good.

Nia-Ronda could actually be good. The WWE would want to make Ronda look good, so they've probably produced a good match for the two of them which they've practiced for the past month.


----------



## ShadowSucks92

Yes to:
Undisputed Era vs Burch and Lorcan - ****1/4 - NXT TakeOver Chicago
Velveteen Dream vs Ricochet - ****1/4 - NXT TakeOver Chicago

Now as for Gargano vs Ciampa. Going into this match I was very sceptical about it. Not only because the match they had in New Orleans was so well done, but because with it being a street fight I felt it was going to be too similar to that match and I'm very happy to see that I was wrong. This match was fantastic. One of the reasons why it was so well done was because of HOW different it was to their NO match. In this match Gargano has finally snapped and is looking to end Ciampa for good but in New Orleans he had his head focused and that led him to victory but in this one he was so unhinged that its led to his defeat. Another thing that I loved about this match is all the little callbacks to their previous encounters like Ciampa putting Gargano in the Gargano escape and aiming to use the crutch similar to what Gargano did in New Orleans but with the knee brace or Ciampa throwing Gargano into the stage and wanting to put him through the table like he did at NXT TakeOver Chicago the previous year.
Look ratings for this match will be all over the place but for me, this match not only topped New Orleans but it really showed why Gargano vs Ciampa really is the greatest rivalry in NXT history and when a match happens and I'm so investested in the story that for 40 minutes my eyes never leave the screen and I'm worried about the health of both competitors but at the same time really wanting Ciampa to get his ass kicked, then I know I'm witnessing something special and I cannot wait to see the day where Gargano beats the shit out of Ciampa and hopefully it'll be for the NXT Title.

*****1/2


----------



## TD Stinger

Even a year I think Reigns could have pulled at least a good match out of Jinder. But the guy is so damaged now after losing to Lesnar twice. People have said that he's damaged goods for years. But now, in 2018, he truly is. If this main events, it'll probably be a replay of Backlash with fans walking out.

But despite that, there are several matches I'm interested in or intrigued by tonight. The 2 ladder matches obviously. Rollins vs. Elias will be a great test for Elias. Naka vs. Styles could have a great one if they just get clean fucking finish. And Rousey vs. Nia intrigues me simply to see how Ronda works with someone like Nia.


----------



## MC

The day Jinder vs Roman is good is the day where I give Hangman Page a 5 star rating :armfold


----------



## RatedTamer

*NXT Takeover: Chicago 2
*

The Undisputed Era vs Oney Lorcan and Danny Burch - *****1/2 *(jesus christ this was outstanding)

Ricochet vs The Velveteen Dream - *****1/4*

Aleister Black vs Lars Sullivan - ****1/2*

Johnny Gargano vs Tommaso Ciampa - ******


----------



## Alright_Mate

*YES to Ciampa vs Gargano - NXT Takeover Chicago II - ******
Nitpicking over this match is a petty thing to do, you can complain about a few certain things but what more do you want from a match? Going in I just wanted them to beat the shit out of each other...we got that. I also wanted some fantastic storytelling...we got that. This actually felt like a proper street fight, a good variation of weapons and thankfully not a single kendo stick in sight. Just like Okada vs Omega last week, there were certain moments in this match where I thought "Yep, I'm witnessing a classic here". This was much better than their first match in my opinion, their first match solely concentrated on story, they could've done more especially as the match was meant to be Unsanctioned. This match went how it should've went, compelling brutality. Easily shoots in my top five matches of the year so far.

*YES to Undisputed Era vs Lorcan/Burch - NXT Takeover Chicago II - ****3/4* 
Many calling it great yet only giving it around ****1/4, come on guys this match was much better than that. I said a few times over the past couple of weeks, these four just needed around fifteen minutes to beat the shit out of each other and we got exactly that, this match went the way I wanted it to go. The pacing was fantastic, the sheer hard hitting nature to this match was fantastic. Four great wrestlers who hit hard putting together a Wrestling masterclass, we've had some good openers to NXT Takeover events but this might be the best one. Oney Lorcan was insane in this match, every time he's stepped foot in a NXT ring(On TV episodes) he's been fun to watch, last night though was his best performance so far, he was the MVP of the entire night. Not quite as good as Golden Lovers vs Young Bucks but it's easily the second best tag match of the year so far.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*The Undisputed Era vs. Oney Lorcan & Danny Burch - **** - YES!*

Red hot crowd & awesome hard hitting action from start to finish. Loved the Burch FIP segment, Kyle targeting his arm throughout the match was pretty great (loved that big Armbar drama), the ONEY HOT TAG was goddamn terrific & Roddy was his usual fantastic self, loved his facial selling & him on the offense is always a violent joy, and here he was going against two fellas who also bring it big time w/ their offense. Great match.

*Johnny Gargano vs. Tommaso Ciampa - **** - YES!*

So much better than their NOLA match. Here they actually sold their hatred for each other - the action was violent throughout & never dragged.



Alright_Mate said:


> *YES to Ciampa vs Gargano - NXT Takeover Chicago II - ******
> Nitpicking over this match is a petty thing to do
> 
> *YES to Undisputed Era vs Lorcan/Burch - NXT Takeover Chicago II - ****3/4*
> Many calling it great yet only giving it around ****1/4


Jesus Christ, lad.


----------



## Alright_Mate

NastyYaffa said:


> Jesus Christ, lad.


This coming from a guy who once gave Reigns vs Strowman five stars and gives tonnes of matches one stars.

Jesus Christ, lad is a suitable way to describe the majority of your ratings.


----------



## MC

Alright_Mate said:


> *YES to Ciampa vs Gargano - NXT Takeover Chicago II - ******
> Nitpicking over this match is a petty thing to do, you can complain about a few certain things but what more do you want from a match? Going in I just wanted them to beat the shit out of each other...we got that. I also wanted some fantastic storytelling...we got that. This actually felt like a proper street fight, a good variation of weapons and thankfully not a single kendo stick in sight. Just like Okada vs Omega last week, there were certain moments in this match where I thought "Yep, I'm witnessing a classic here". This was much better than their first match in my opinion, their first match solely concentrated on story, they could've done more especially as the match was meant to be Unsanctioned. This match went how it should've went, compelling brutality. Easily shoots in my top five matches of the year so far.
> 
> *YES to Undisputed Era vs Lorcan/Burch - NXT Takeover Chicago II - ****3/4*
> Many calling it great yet only giving it around ****1/4, come on guys this match was much better than that. I said a few times over the past couple of weeks, these four just needed around fifteen minutes to beat the shit out of each other and we got exactly that, this match went the way I wanted it to go. The pacing was fantastic, the sheer hard hitting nature to this match was fantastic. Four great wrestlers who hit hard putting together a Wrestling masterclass, we've had some good openers to NXT Takeover events but this might be the best one. Oney Lorcan was insane in this match, every time he's stepped foot in a NXT ring(On TV episodes) he's been fun to watch, last night though was his best performance so far, he was the MVP of the entire night. Not quite as good as Golden Lovers vs Young Bucks but it's easily the second best tag match of the year so far.


Wait ****1/4 isn't a great match? 

And there are legitimate flaws with the match, so you're going to hav the to say what flaw people said are nitpicks.


----------



## Alright_Mate

MC 16 said:


> Wait ****1/4 isn't a great match?
> 
> And there are legitimate flaws with the match, so you're going to hav the to say what flaw people said are nitpicks.


Between **** and ****1/4 I usually class as a good match.

Anything above ****1/2 should be classed as great, spectacular etc...

But I guess that's just me.


----------



## MC

Alright_Mate said:


> Between **** and ****1/4 I usually class as a good match.
> 
> Anything above ****1/2 should be classed as great, spectacular etc...
> 
> But I guess that's just me.


I gave the match ***3/4 what would that be to you?


----------



## NastyYaffa

Alright_Mate said:


> This coming from a guy who once gave Reigns vs Strowman five stars and gives tonnes of matches one stars.
> 
> Jesus Christ, lad is a suitable way to describe the majority of your ratings.


I think you take this rating matches biz a little too seriously 

I rate your post *1/4


----------



## Alright_Mate

MC 16 said:


> I gave the match ***3/4 what would that be to you?


Solid and decent but not quite good enough to go over the **** mark.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Imo a match is only good when it goes *****1/2. Alright Mate underrated all the Takeover matches big time.


----------



## Alright_Mate

NastyYaffa said:


> I think you take this rating matches biz a little too seriously
> 
> I rate your post *1/4


Nah, I take it sensibly.

You throwing out one stars left, right and centre is pretty embarrassing and deep down although some won't admit it, they'll agree with me.

Some of your ratings over the years have been laughable.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Alright_Mate said:


> Nah, I take it sensibly.
> 
> You throwing out one stars left, right and centre is pretty embarrassing and deep down although some won't admit it, they'll agree with me.
> 
> Some of your ratings over the years have been laughable.


Alright, Mate.


----------



## Alright_Mate

NastyYaffa said:


> Alright, Mate.


I'll look forward to your Jinder vs Reigns 5 star rating tomorrow (Y)


----------



## NastyYaffa

It's gonna be at least *****3/4, don't kid yourself my man


----------



## darkclaudio




----------



## ShadowSucks92

NastyYaffa said:


> I think you take this rating matches biz a little too seriously
> 
> I rate your post *1/4


Lets be honest, half the time people only visit this thread just to see your crazy star ratings anyway :lol


----------



## Martins

Yaffa's ratings aren't *THAT* weird. I mean sure, Roman Reigns or Jinder Mahal have no business in this neighbourhood, but he does always provide valid explanations for his ratings. 

darkclaudio's ratings are where all the fun's at. 

Everyone: "OMG WHAT A GREAT FUCKING SHOW MAIN EVENT WAS ****3/4 AT LEAST"

darkclaudio: "no to anything, **" :lol


----------



## Alright_Mate

NastyYaffa said:


> It's gonna be at least *****3/4, don't kid yourself my man


I'll be giving that rating to Asuka vs Carmella.


----------



## Dr. Middy

NastyYaffa said:


> *The Undisputed Era vs. Oney Lorcan & Danny Burch - **** - YES!*
> 
> Red hot crowd & awesome hard hitting action from start to finish. Loved the Burch FIP segment, Kyle targeting his arm throughout the match was pretty great (loved that big Armbar drama), *the ONEY HOT TAG was goddamn terrific *& Roddy was his usual fantastic self, loved his facial selling & him on the offense is always a violent joy, and here he was going against two fellas who also bring it big time w/ their offense. Great match.


No no no, you meant to say that Oney Lorcan has the best hot tag going today :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## TJQ

YES

*The Undisputed Era (c) vs Oney Lorcan & Danny Burch @ NXT Takeover: Chicago II ****1/2*
_I didn't catch this last night because I completely forgot takeover was on, but this was absolutely the match i was most anticipating on the card. Going to start by saying the absolute shit taste of this crowd not popping for the bald boys actually made me sick. Then they actually had the even shittier taste to boo when they took control, this crowd is balls. 

BUT IGNORING THAT, the match itself was a fucking blast. The control segment with O'reilly and Roddy dismantling Burch was great, in between their work on the arm if they were forced to break or something like that, they would do things like Kyle tap kicking his arm to taunt him, or Roddy walking over to Oney, doing his pose and yelling "ONEY SUCKS". GREAT stuff. As well as the Bald Lads getting their massive comeback at the end only to have their hard work thwarted by the dumpster fire that is Adam Cole. Then we had the luxury of THE GREATEST TV WRESTLER ON THE GOD DAMN PLANET GETTING THAT HOT TAG AND GO ABSOLUTELY CRAZY. Also that back bump he took when Kyle pushed him off the top and on to the apron was fucking absurd. This was simply good professional wrestling, and I adored every single second of it. 
_

*Tommaso Ciampa vs Johnny Gargano @ NXT Takeover: Chicago II *****
_Basically every complaint that I had about their last match was solved here. I felt the last one wasn't really serviceable to what it was built as, they had an absolutely FANTASTIC blood feud build that lead up to just a match. It had the rasslin, it had the story and emotion, and it had the fucking crazy spots. Honestly the match will speak for itself so I don't feel the need to write too much here, other than saying anybody that has a problem with the DDT is a brainlet. _






Alright_Mate said:


> I'll be giving that rating to Asuka vs Carmella.


I will if it's a 2 and a half minute squash, just out of principle.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

YES to O'Reilly/Strong vs Burch/Lorcan


----------



## Desecrated

TJQ said:


> *Tommaso Ciampa vs Johnny Gargano @ NXT Takeover: Chicago II *****
> _Basically every complaint that I had about their last match was solved here. I felt the last one wasn't really serviceable to what it was built as, they had an absolutely FANTASTIC blood feud build that lead up to just a match. It had the rasslin, it had the story and emotion, and it had the fucking crazy spots. Honestly the match will speak for itself so I don't feel the need to write too much here, other than saying anybody that has a problem with the DDT is a brainlet. _




To avoid that quote coming back to haunt me, I'm perfectly fine with it _now_. The finish settling in and watching the final few minutes over, yeah it's perfectly reasonable as stated a few minutes after the post was submitted (as was seemingly ignored, coming away with the drama probably more important). 

He weaseled out and survived. Storytelling 101 course lectures can die happy someone read the textbooks.

We'll just never know if it was mob mentality or genuine.


----------



## NastyYaffa

The most questionable takes on this thread are from @MarkyWhipwreck btw, I mean who on their right mind would rate Adam Cole singles matches ****+? 

(i will once he faces Jinder Mahal)


----------



## TJQ

All this banter should usher in the start of a shoot week.


----------



## NastyYaffa

I would say it's official now, HAPPY SHOOT WEEK lads :mark:


----------



## MC

NastyYaffa said:


> (i will once he faces Jinder Mahal)


----------



## NastyYaffa

MC 16 said:


>


----------



## MC

NastyYaffa said:


>


Damn you!


----------



## TJQ

YES

* Drew Gulak vs Jack Gallagher @ WWE UKT First Round ****1/4*
_This is what I'm talkin about, a brilliantly short match with no frilly bullshit to be seen. Interesting ground game and some brutal strikes/chops in the closing stretch, everything I could ask for packed into 6 and a half minutes. _


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

NastyYaffa said:


> The most questionable takes on this thread are from @MarkyWhipwreck btw, I mean who on their right mind would rate Adam Cole singles matches ****+?
> 
> (i will once he faces Jinder Mahal)





MC 16 said:


>


I love/hate you guys so much :lol


----------



## peep4life

TJQ said:


> YES
> 
> * Drew Gulak vs Jack Gallagher @ WWE UKT First Round ****1/4*
> _This is what I'm talkin about, a brilliantly short match with no frilly bullshit to be seen. Interesting ground game and some brutal strikes/chops in the closing stretch, everything I could ask for packed into 6 and a half minutes. _


Is this on the network already? I thought the tourney was on tomorrow

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## NastyYaffa

peep4life said:


> Is this on the network already? I thought the tourney was on tomorrow
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

[user]Dr. Middy[/user] to give Styles/Nak's last man standing match, ********** 1/2 stars at least :grin2:

This one was actually good though


----------



## Taroostyles

I'd go **** for Styles/Nak, the last 10 minutes were fantastic but the 1st half of the match was almost too brooding and similar to their other matches.

No to everything else.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to AJ Styles vs Shinsuke Nakamura Last Man Standing match at Money in the Bank.

I gave this pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to the Men's MITB match at Money in the Bank.

I gave this really good match a 7.5/10


----------



## Ace

AJ/Nak is difficult to rate, the start was slow and dull with spots from their previous matches. The back end was fantastic and the finish was perfect.

I'd say it's a weak 4* match, but I'm being generous. It could easily be 3.75 or lower if you put more weighting towards the beginning.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Despite my joke earlier

*AJ Styles (c) v. Shinsuke Nakamura, Money in the Bank 2018 - **** (YES!)*

In their 5th try, these two finally had a capable match.


----------



## Martins

Only started watching at the Women's MITB, that sucked; didn't really pay much attention to Styles/Nak, but the parts I caught didn't really seem all that interesting. Probably won't be watching that, but I *will* watch Bryan/Cass. I mean, it's Bryan lol.

Rousey was fucking *GOOD* though, holy shit :mark No spectacular addition to the David/Goliath formula, but the match really played out pretty well. Nice to see Ronda selling Nia's beatdown like death at times, yet she still managed to look menacing as her shots seemed to send Nia reeling quite a bit. Plus the ever-looming threat of the armbar, and the judo throws, this was fun as hell. *NO*, but a solid ****1/2* for me.

Men's MITB was way more fun than I expected, goddamn. Character work in this was pretty good, incredibly fun spots. It's not that the way each guy was portrayed would be my first choice, but they did really well with what they were given. Owens pleading with Braun before taking that *HUUUUUUUUUGE* fall was fucking hilarious, Braun wrecking everyone's shit honestly still hasn't stopped being fun to me (that spot with him emerging from the ladders and grabbing Bálor's ladder + running straight through the other ladder :mark ). Ending was abrupt, kind of anti-climactic and Braun didn't really need the win at all, but besides that, I thought this was great. *YES* and *****+*.

I straight up completely ignored Reigns/Jinder, but I promise to watch it if @NastyYaffa gives it a YES so I can join in on the chorus of people screaming at him.


----------



## Corey

Won't nominate anything from MITB but I will say the show was miles better than expected and there were some real good matchups.

Bryan vs. Cass - **** 3/4* (This may honestly be my MOTN. Just fantastic wrestling. Marked for Bryan using La Mistica and then again for Cass using close to what I'd consider a burning hammer. Very very good stuff)

*Intercontinental Title:* Rollins (c) vs. Elias - **** 3/4* (Another damn good match from this reign. Gave us some great drama down the stretch and another one of those gutsy ironman performances from Rollins. I had no problems with selling whatsoever because for some really stupid reason Elias decided to never attack the leg. :lol Rollins can just sell whenever he wanted to, the pain threshold was totally at his disposal.)

Women's Ladder Match - **** 1/2* (This was wildly better and far more entertaining than last year's effort. They actually provided some unique offense and spots and the total frenzy that went on for several minutes to end the match was pretty cool. Unfortunately, WWE booking rears its ugy head by having Bliss win the match despite the fact that she's literally won EVERYTHING she's ever been involved in on the main roster, but whatever.)

*WWE Championship Last Man Standing:* Styles (c) vs. Nakamura - *** 1/2?* (I'm gonna be honest, I didn't care for this all that much. There was a clear lack of creativity when it came to the spots and honestly just a LOT of headscratching and dumb shit that happened. You expect me to believe Nakamura's knee is gonna get hurt with that big ass pad on if he knees that little ass metal ring? C'mon. And why did this man literally run over top of 3 different tables to hit a knee strike and then decide to waste time by going under the ring to grab a different table? Wtf? I credit them trying hard and getting the crowd invested, but at no point did I think the match was in jeaopardy of ending and it went over 30 minutes. Eh. Oh and my god the commentary was fucking ATROCIOUS. I wanted to shoot myself because of how much stupid shit Graves was saying)

*RAW Women's Title:* Nia Jax (c) vs. Ronda Rousey - **** 1/2* (Fuck yeah this was really good. Rousey has been amazing in her two showings. Just a clear natural that's caught on with everything you need to do in the ring. Her body language and selling is excellent and they played off of each other extremely well. Then... Alexa Bliss. Has this woman NOT DONE ENOUGH ALREADY!? Fucks sake. At least these two were protected I guess, idk. Booking went backwards)

Can't say I cared for the main event at all. Felt like a random collection of meaningless spots and there was no drama whatsoever. Pretty meh. I get that Braun is the story but there were so many other guys in this match that legit did NOTHING memorable and idk why they were even in there. I also hated when they were all doing that stuff at the top of the entrance ramp because jesus why is no one trying to win? :lol At least Miz was close a time or two.


----------



## Dr. Middy

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> [user]Dr. Middy[/user] to give Styles/Nak's last man standing match, ********** 1/2 stars at least :grin2:
> 
> This one was actually good though


:bayley

...I legit did like it though :lol

*NO but Recommended - Women’s Money in the Bank Match - WWE Money in the Bank 2018*

Lot of good action throughout, and although the timing was off, it felt pretty captivating the whole time as I wasn’t sure who was going to win. I marked like crazy seeing Becky just about win it too. But everybody got time to shine, and coming out of this I really want a PPV Sasha/Ember match soon. Only fault was I don’t think Alexa really needs this, but oh well.

****3/4
*

*NO to Ronda Rousey vs Nia Jax - WWE Money in the Bank 2018
*
I was so much more entertained by this than I had any right being. Nia was just destroying Ronda at points, throwing her around in dominant fashion, and she really looked good doing it. Ronda’s comeback was fun too, and they laid this out well. Props to both women, and props to whoever put this together because it was done really well. 

****1/2
*

*YES to AJ Styles vs Shinsuke Nakamura - WWE Money in the Bank 2018*

If anything, this went longer than it needed to and the beginning of the match dragged and felt like a rehash of their previous matches, with spaces added in. That being said, it built up well to a really fun second half, with some great 9 count spots and a tremendous last few minutes. AJ winning with the biggest spot of the night was a great ending too.

*****
*

*NO to Men’s Money in the Bank Match - WWE Money in the Bank 2018*

It was fun in certain spots, but it was clear the entire match was to have everybody do some stuff and center it around Strowman, which in theory is fine, but I think it made for not as good a match. With the talent level in the ring, it should have been better to me. We got some nice spots though, like poor Owens being killed by that fall, Strowman running through the ladder to the GOAT expression of Miz, and Rusev’s triple submission spot. 

****1/2*


----------



## MC

No to everything. The only match close to a MOTYC was the main event and it's far from it. There were good matches on the show like Bryan vs Cass, Seth vs Elias but nothing worth going into imo.


----------



## Corey

*NEVER Openweight Championship:* Michael Elgin (c) vs. Hirooki Goto _(NJPW Kizuna Road 6/17)_ ***** (YES!)*

First let me say that I hate the booking decision here but whatever. Luckily, the match was really awesome. It goes 30 minutes but doesn't feel like it. Nothing but total bomb throwing and crazy drama down the stretch. Elgin's selling after he takes the Kaiten off the top followed by the Shouten Kai is fantastic. Looks like's been knocked for a loop because that big ass body of his is being spun around like he's not used to.  Loved both of them jockeying for position down the stretch and how well the crowd reacted to it. Legitimately upset that Elgin lost but I can't say that Goto didn't show up. He made a huge comeback in the latter half of the match and definitely earned that hard fought win.

Lot of good wrestling this weekend! (Y)


----------



## SHIRLEY

*NO but Recommended*

Ricochet vs. Velveteen Dream


----------



## Desecrated

Should give my Yes for the weekend.

Michael Elgin vs Hirooki Goto
NXT Tag title match
Dream vs Ricochet
Gargano vs Ciampa

And one I forgot -

Hiromu vs Ishimori BOSJ (Not sure I posted about it.)


----------



## Zatiel

*YES* to Goto Vs. Elgin from Kizuna Road Day 2. This would have been the second or third best match on Dominion, and I only struggle right now with putting it ahead of Ospreay Vs. Takahashi because the styles aren't comparable. This was one of the best HOSS BATTLES of the year, and maybe the best I've seen. They went slow and technical to start, but Elgin quickly showed he was the more powerful. So Goto tried to even things out with striking, but Elgin was just as dangerous there. So Goto started surviving on his ability to resist being lifted at all and fighting out of Elgin grip, which Elgin didn't have a great answer for, and created openings. The struggle between the two to hit something on the top rope was so freaking rad, and was the best setup to Goto's Sunset Powerbomb that I've ever seen. I also loved that Elgin teased the Burning Hammer mid-match, because it threw me off of how long the match was going to last. Great false finishes. Great striking mix-ups. Elgin busting out the Gamengiri and other agile stuff late in the game showed desperation.

The outcome is worth arguing about, but the story they told was great. My gut says they'll fight again in Autumn, and I look forward to it.

*YES* to Gargano Vs. Ciampa in the Street Fight. At first I was bummed they had their Last Man Standing gimmick stolen, but after this, I don't even know what their original ending idea was. Early in the match they toiled and it felt like generic ECW "take turns trading weapon shots" garbage. But it built up well, and the variety of offense was great. This was largely because Ciampa has so much personality as a villain, being both despicable when he was winning, and loathsome and cathartic when he was getting beaten on. The highlights weren't actually big move spots. They were mimicking their old pose as Ciampa carried Gargano up the ramp, and Ciampa spitting on Gargano's wedding ring and throwing it away. Gargano descended into anger in the match and lost himself. Like my tag MOTY Golden Lovers Vs. Young Bucks, this match had lots of character development and character work that elevated it above comparable athletic matches. That helped address why their previous match was such a drag for me. That match had them keep switching dominance and barely increasing selling because every move was dire. Here, that Kryptonite Crunch through the tables was treated and sold as extremely meaningful, in part because they were filling time with character work instead of just doing more big moves. Great stuff.

I need to make time to see Shirai Vs. Matsumoto Vs. Satomura. There was too much good wrestling this weekend to keep up with!


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Big Cass vs. Daniel Bryan - ****1/4 - YES!*

I enjoyed the Backlash match a lot, but it was clear that was 100% a Daniel Bryan carryjob. It felt like he was wrestling a goddamn tree. Here though, Big Cass seemed almost like a completely different man from that night - he felt super motivated & his performance was on point. Dude showed very good swagger with his work on top, and that said work on top was actually GREAT this time. Of course it helps that Bryan was bumping & selling his ass off for him, but Cass looked very, very good. Bryan's performance in general was absolutely incredible I thought - amazing selling & he looked like an absolute killer with his offense; that leg targeting was brutal & that Missile Dropkick from the top to the back of Cass' neck is a spot that will stick with me for a long time. Also the Chicago crowd was on fire, which helped the match be even more energetic than it already was by the great work of the 2 men in that ring. One of my favorite WWE matches of the year.

*Nia Jax vs. Ronda Rousey - ****1/4 - YES!*

First of all, while the most amazing thing about this is the fact that it was Ronda's first EVER singles match, let's give it up for Nia. I've liked her work as the big monster against Asuka, Sasha & Bayley, but here her performance was on next level from those. She was on that Vader shit, so to say. Great stuff. And then, AND THEN! Ronda FUCKING Rousey! It's absolutely unreal that this is her first singles match EVER. Her performance was outgoddamnstanding; she rocked the scrappy underdog role so well - fantastic bumping/selling + facial expressions & it's not just that, it's the little things that she did so well. The Bear Hug spot is a legitimate contender for spot of the year because of that - the way she tried to actively fight her way out of it was such a little, simple thing, but yet so beautiful. She also nailed all of her big spots absolutely PERFECTLY. Perfect timing, perfect execution. That Judo throw was gorgeous & the bit where she hulk'd herself up & went ham on Nia w/ those strikes is something that could've been very cringy, but it was actually superb. Unreal performance, ESPECIALLY when you take into consideration that it was her FIRST. SINGLES. MATCH. EVER! I do think the ending, while it was a really well executed angle, does take a bit away from the match quality, but damn, what a match it still was.

Women's MITB - ***3/4
AJ/Nakamura - ***1/2 (their best WWE match)

Haven't watched the men's MITB yet


----------



## WokeLand

NastyYaffa said:


> *Big Cass vs. Daniel Bryan - ****1/4 - YES!*
> 
> I enjoyed the Backlash match a lot, but it was clear that was 100% a Daniel Bryan carryjob. It felt like he was wrestling a goddamn tree. Here though, Big Cass seemed almost like a completely different man from that night - he felt super motivated & his performance was on point. Dude showed very good swagger with his work on top, and that said work on top was actually GREAT this time. Of course it helps that Bryan was bumping & selling his ass off for him, but Cass looked very, very good. Bryan's performance in general was absolutely incredible I thought - amazing selling & he looked like an absolute killer with his offense; that leg targeting was brutal & that Missile Dropkick from the top to the back of Cass' neck is a spot that will stick with me for a long time. Also the Chicago crowd was on fire, which helped the match be even more energetic than it already was by the great work of the 2 men in that ring. One of my favorite WWE matches of the year.



What? A carryjob can not carry more than ****

Literal, Cass did not do a shit and the sell in the leg is badly.


----------



## NastyYaffa

WokeLand said:


> What? A carryjob can not carry more than ****
> 
> Literal, Cass did not do a shit and the sell in the leg is badly.


I didn't say this one was a carryjob.

And a carryjob can definitely be more than ****


----------



## WokeLand

NastyYaffa said:


> I didn't say this one was a carryjob.
> 
> And a carryjob can definitely be more than ****


1-No, but I reply that it is.

2-Why


----------



## MC

*NOAH Navigation with Emerald Spirits, June 10th*

*Yes To: Kaito Kiyomiya vs. Kenou *****

Some wrestler just have chemistry with one another from the off and these two have chemistry. Yet another great match between these two. Kenou was fantastic in this match, some much intensity, great striking, has tremendous presence. Very underrated wrestler and very consistent in his performances. Kaito Kiyomiya continues to improve and is quickly becoming a great wrestler at the age of 21. He sold his ass off in this match, gelling well with Kenou, hitting some good looking sequences, improving his elbows and showing great fire. The finishing stretch was very good, Kenou using his vicious kicks to knock Kiyomiya down but not without a fight. Awesome match. This is turning into a great rivalry, can’t wait until Kaito Kiyomiya finally gets that win over Kenou.

*No But Recommend: Go Shiozaki & Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Naomichi Marufuji & Takashi Sugiura ***¾
*
Very good main event. It was stiff, very enjoyable and had a great ending. What I did like was how Nakajima and Go started to work more and more together as the match progressed which lead to the aftermath with them forming a stable. Some great storytelling. Everyone had a good performance and it never dragged for me. Good match

*No But Recommend: Atsushi Kotoge vs. Masa Kitamiya ***½
*I’m in two minds about the cape. One hand, it’s pretty amusing and it gives some comedic moments to the shows but on the other, it doesn't scream main eventer which is what I want for Kotoge. Anyway, this was a pretty good match. Kitamiya did great in the strong man, powerhouse role. Doing some nice work over Kotoge for the entire match. Kotoge made to fiery comebacks and sold well.





WokeLand said:


> 1-No, but I reply that it is.
> 
> 2-Why


Dude, you clearly take star ratings WAY too seriously. Chill :lol


----------



## Taroostyles

Right around ***-***1/4 for Bryan/Cass and Nia/Ronda.


----------



## WokeLand

MC 16 said:


> Dude, you clearly take star ratings WAY too seriously. Chill :lol



The quality is quantifiable, so if I must take myself seriously.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Seth Rollins vs Dolph Ziggler for the Intercontinental title on the Raw (6/18/18) episode.

I gave this really good match a 7.5/10


----------



## Taroostyles

***3/4 for Dolph/Seth


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles

Is there a reason why Platt has the OP and not NastyYaffa? I was looking for the latest updated list, but the search function isn't working for some reason and the OP isn't up to date.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Seth Rollins (c) v. Dolph Ziggler, Monday Night Raw 06/18/18 - **** (YES!)*

The match was really good actually, Seth has been on a hot streak and Ziggler can always deliver when given the chance. They put together some really good sequences not to mention Dolph's heel work on top was wonderful. I went ahead and bumped it up a quarter star just out of my fandom for Ziggler, I marked out for him winning.


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles

My ratings for WWE's weekend shows:

*NXT Takeover: Chicago II*

*YES to The Undisputed Era (c) vs Danny Burch and Oney Lorcan - NXT Tag Team Championship - ****1/4
YES to Ricochet vs The Velveteen Dream - ****1/4
NO to Aleister Black (c) vs Lars Sullivan - NXT Championship - ***1/4
YES to Johnny Gargano vs Tommaso Ciampa - ****1/2*


*Money In The Bank*

*NO to Big Cass vs Daniel Bryan - ***1/2
NO to Bobby Lashley vs Sami Zayn - *1/2
NO to Seth Rollins (c) vs Elias - WWE Intercontinental Championship - ***3/4
NO to Women's MITB Ladder Match - ***3/4
NO to Jinder Mahal vs Roman Reigns - **1/2
NO to Carmella (c) vs Asuka - Smackdown Women's Championship - **1/2
YES to AJ Styles (c) vs Shinsuke Nakamura - WWE Championship Last Man Standing Match - ****1/4
NO to Nia Jax (c) vs Ronda Rousey - RAW Women's Championship - ***1/2
NO to Nia Jax (c) vs Alexa Bliss - RAW Women's Championship - **
YES to Men's MITB Ladder Match - *****


----------



## TD Stinger

Yes to:

*Smackdown Live 6/19 Gauntlet Match: Daniel Bryan vs. Big E vs. Samoa Joe vs. The Miz vs. Rusev*

Unlike the Gauntlet earlier this year, which had great moments, this one was great throughout.

Starts off with Bryan and Big E. You got the absolute best out of E here. Powerful, explosive, etc. He hit Bryan with a couple of wicked moves including that Lariat and Apron Spear. And there was also a good story of Bryan selling his ribs the entire match. Big E even busted out the Brock Lock which was cool to see.

Bryan eventually pulls it out. These beat and chopped the hell out of each other. And Joe dumped Bryan on his head with a wicked Snap Powerslam. And there was another spot later in the match where Joe locked Bryan in like 5 consecutive submission holds before Bryan got to the ropes.

The finish to this portion was great too. Joe has Bryan locked in the Coquina Clutch and tries to let the 10 count run out. But Bryan runs ups the barricade, ala Bret Hart doing the same with the turnbuckles, gets out of the Clutch and dives into the ring beating the count, while Joe does not. Smart finish that protects Joe.

And then after surviving 2 brutal matches Bryan is laid out the the Bludgeon Brothers who he had a confrontation earlier in the night with. And then Miz comes out and picks the bones, briefly calling back to their feud. So Bryan puts up the performance of his life, gets screwed over, and now has a bunch of different directions he can go in.

The Miz vs. Rusev final stretch was weaker than the 1st parts, but it didn't fall of either. They had a solid section with Rusev picking up the win, which was cool to see.

Basically this match was a showcase of how great Daniel Bryan truly is, somewhat of a coming out party for Big E, great stuff from Joe, very good heel tactics with Miz, and a surprising winner.


----------



## antoniomare007

*HELL YES *to 

*N°1 Contender Gauntlet match, Daniel Bryan vs Big E, vs Samoa Joe, vs Miz, Miz vs Rusev - SD Live 6/19/18 *

I knew this match was going to be fire and it didn't disappoint. First off we have a really good match between Big E and D-Bry, instead of David vs Goliath they went "technical vs strength" and it worked, they had great chemistry and the match left me wanting to see more of this Big E in singles action. DB's selling was awesome, so was his desperation to lock in a submission when it looked the match was going away from him. If this had closed the show it would have been a really good TV main event. 

Then we got Joe vs Bryan in a completely different match than the one before. Joe just chopped and beat the shit out of Bryan, who picked his spots perfectly to mount little comebacks with brutal kicks and chops of his own. The snap power slam was fucking scary and hopefully Bryan's neck is fine. LOVED the ending.

Miz vs DB was exactly what it should have been. Man, when they finally face each other in a legit match again that video package is gonna be the GOAT. Rusev vs Miz was another cool TV match. And finally, after stanning him for 5 years, we gonna have an amazing WWE Title match with Tong Po the real MVP of this damn company, and on Rusev Day of all dates. 

Didn't see the RAW gauntlet match from earlier in the year, but this was a great way to spend 45 minutes of TV.


----------



## Corey

RollinsHardyStyles said:


> Is there a reason why Platt has the OP and not NastyYaffa? I was looking for the latest updated list, but the search function isn't working for some reason and the OP isn't up to date.


Platt is the thread starter every year but Yaffa volunteered to keep track of the list. He posts it on the first of every month.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*DANIEL BRYAN VS BIG E THOUGH !!!!*

That's the only match I'm nomination from the gauntlet as I nominate gauntlet matches individually. This was f*cking fantastic, Big E brought the best work I've ever seen from him. That's the Daniel Bryan effect. I loved the story here of Big E working over the body of Bryan, gutwrench submission, gutwrench backbreaker, his work was so good here not to mention Bryan bumped like a million bucks for him. And is there anything needed to be said about how DB performed? Of course he was excellent.

*YES & *****


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles

*YES to Daniel Bryan vs Big E vs Samoa Joe vs The Miz vs Rusev - WWE Championship #1 Contendership Gauntlet Match - Smackdown Live #983 - ****1/4*

While none of the individual matches would get a nomination from me, the whole thing does absolutely get one. As opposed to the RAW Gauntlet earlier this year, this doesn't feel like a bunch of separate matches one after the other but much more like a cohesive thing that builds the story fall-by-fall.

Bryan vs Big E was a great showcase of Big E and showed how effective Bryan is. ***3/4

Bryan vs Samoa Joe was very good as well, especially the submission transitions from Joe were a thing of beauty. It had a nice finish to protect the match so that it can be done again at a PPV later on. Very effective. ***1/2

The Bludgeon Brother attach was surprising although they teased it. Don't know how to interpret this and how this will play into Bryan's next narrative. A Tag Team Title feud or was it just a one-off thing to build Miz/Bryan? Don't know we'll see next week.

Bryan vs Miz was great. It was exactly what it needed to be. The heel getting one up on the babyface without doing too much of a match. This was a nice way to reignite their feud and probably build to a match at Summerslam if not already at Extreme Rules. For the smart booking alone I give this ***.

Miz vs Rusev was pretty good as well. Didn't think these two would mesh well, but they certainly did. Both guys had a few great moments in there. thought this was a rather good TV main event which on the back of the previous matches probably felt a lot better than it would be on its own. And the winner is a great choice and it seems they may be pushing Rusev as a face from now on. Great stuff all around ***1/2

AJ vs Rusev will be an interesting feud. Not sure whether they would put the title on Rusev. I think, he deserves it, but they may want to keep it on AJ for Summerslam and this might just be a one-month filler program for Extreme Rules. In any case, I think the program will be decent and I am looking forward to it.

I don't see what Joe is gonna do now, tbh. Hopefully, they find something for him to do. My guess is AJ/Joe for the title at Summerslam but for that, you have to keep Joe strong. Let's see what they end up doing.





Corey said:


> Platt is the thread starter every year but Yaffa volunteered to keep track of the list. He posts it on the first of every month.


I get that, but it seems like Yaffa is way more active than Platt. I just thought it would be more efficient if he would open the threads every year and just update the OP every month as well. But if its a tradition that Platt opens it, it's fine. Doesn't matter too much anyway. Thanks, for the reply.


----------



## Dr. Middy

*YES to Gauntlet Match for #1 Contendership - Daniel Bryan vs Big E vs Samoa Joe vs The Miz vs Rusev - WWE Smackdown 6/19/18*

This was tremendous throughout! 

The first two matches were both terrific in their own ways. Big E and Bryan had a match characterized by Big E falling back on his huge strength advantage over Bryan, but Bryan had the clear technical edge. They worked well with one another, and man Bryan got some height on that running knee. Samoa Joe and Bryan was different, in that they just beat the holy hell out of one another with some stiff chops and punches, just look at Bryan's beet red chest for proof! The ending I loved, as while Samoa Joe thought he was going to be clever and sneak a win, Bryan outsmarted him and won, which didn't make Joe look bad in the slightest. 

The Miz/Bryan and Blugeon Brothers thing I assume is an angle where Miz hired BB to come in an take out Bryan for him, which is an interesting idea if it is the case. 

Finally Rusev and The Miz had a very solid to even good match the rest of the way, with some great hope spots by Rusev capped off by the surprise clean win that made the entire crowd go bonkers. 

Wonderful main event on what was the best Smackdown episode in awhile.

*****1/4*


----------



## Ace

No but recommend Daniel Bryan vs Big E vs Samoa Joe vs Miz Vs Rusev

*** 3/4


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Daniel Bryan vs Big E vs Samoa Joe vs The Miz vs Rusev Gauntlet match on the Smackdown (6/19/18) episode.

I gave this great match a 9/10 :mark:

I give a YES to Mustafa Ali vs Buddy Murphy vs Hideo Itami on the 205 Live (6/19/18) episode. 

I gave this pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Big E vs. Daniel Bryan vs. Rusev vs. Samoa Joe vs. The Miz - ***3/4*

Big E vs. Bryan was a fantastic opening to the thing - Big E was absolutely awesome with his work over Bryan, the best he has EVER looked. Bryan's selling was simply phenomenal & overall they told the story of Big E's power vs. Bryan's in ring smarts & "technicality" so well. It was the Fight of the Century next, and it was just great. Joe looked like the killer that he is & Bryan rocked the babyface role the way only he can. The Miz coming after the Bludgeon Brothers attack was PERFECT. Him throwing Bryan out of the ring like a prick was a wonderful cherry on top of the cake. Sadly the Miz vs. Rusev finals portion of the match wasn't very interesting in my eyes, a couple of awesome singular spots, but overall certainly the weakest segment of the package. Even though that one wasn't interesting, overall this was such a tight package. Fantastic performance by Bryan, Big E looking the best he ever has, Joe being a boss. Hell yea.

205 > SD > RAW in Gauntlet matches this year


----------



## MC

*WWE SmackDown Live 19/06*


*No But Recommend: SD Gauntlet (Daniel Bryan vs Big E vs Samoa Joe vs Miz vs Rusev) ***¾*

Big E vs Daniel Bryan started of great with Bryan picking apart the limbs of Big E, trying to limit him. Big E fighting back, showing off his explosive power, throwing Bryan around with Bryan selling everything very well. Liked Big E trying to beat Bryan with the Brock Lock but gets caught by Bryan who transitions into different submissions moves. First the yes lock then the triangle. This was a good match and highlight the strengths of both really well. Bryan his submissions abilities, Big E his power. Joe vs Bryan was short but smartly worked. Joe lighting Bryan up with brutal chops before being outsmarted Bryan with the coquina clutch on the outside. Brilliant. Then with the Bludgeon Brothers coming in destroying Bryan (on top of the previous matches), allowing Miz to get the quick win was genius. RUSEV MACHKA!! Miz vs the low point of the match but it was still very good. Miz too focused on rubbing Bryan’s face in the match costing him the match. Nice touch . Glad Rusev is finally getting something from this company.


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles

I just watched the main event last week but now I caught up on it and here are my final ratings for *NJPW Dominion 6.9 in Osaka-ja Hall*:

*YES to EVIL and SANADA (c) vs The Young Bucks - IWGP Tag Team Championship - ****1/4*
Very good match with good psychology and deserving winners.

*YES to Will Ospreay (c) vs Hiromu Takahashi - IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Championship - ****1/2*
Great fast-paced match that was very good from the get-go. Ospreay's dive from the ramp was incredible. Hiromu had a few very good spots and very good counters to the OsCutter and Stormbreaker. The ending was ok, but I don't like Hiromu's finisher so much. It looks quite weak compared to his other moves. This was better than their match at The New Beginning in Osaka earlier this year which I had at 4.25 stars.

*YES to Tetsuya Naito (c) vs Chris Jericho - IWGP Intercontinental Championship - *****
I am rating the whole segment with the pre-match beatdown here. I personally really liked it. Although it was sloppy at some points, it fitted with the hardcore vibe they were going for. I am pretty sure that they can have a much better match than this. But this was good enough for a nomination.

*YES to Kazuchima Okada (c) vs Kenny Omega - IWGP Heavyweight Championship, Best 2 out of 3 Falls, No Time Limit - ******
Great match. Probably the best match I have ever seen along with their other matches and Omega's matches with Naito. Will have to rewatch everything to make a hierarchy but on its own, this match is just incredible. It had great storytelling, great athleticism and a great psychology. This didn't feel like 65 minutes at all. The falls were amazing and they crushed all expectations people had for the match before the third fall. The ending was so unpredictable because of the way they did the first two falls. I was sure that Okada was getting the final fall with a Rainmaker but no, Kenny finally pulled it off. It was great, it was incredible. My favourite match at this moment.



Also, I forgot a nomination from *WWE Backlash*:

*YES to Seth Rollins (c) vs The Miz - WWE Intercontinental Championship - *****


----------



## Taroostyles

BOTSJ Night 1 5/18

Flip Gordon vs ACH-****1/4

This was probably the most well rounded Flip match I've seen so far and ACH was such a great veteran here. The high flying parts were crisp and everything both guys did was super smooth. Finish fell just a little flat but this was a great juniors back and forth match. 

Will Ospreay vs Taiji Ishimori-****

Action packed 14 minutes that really established Ishimori as a threat to win the whole thing. They gave us alot without giving away it all and I am sure these 2 have an all time great match in them.

BOTSJ Night 2 5/19

Sho Tanaka vs Dragon Lee-****1/4

Wow did this really shock the hell out of me with how great it was. I loved the power style of Sho and this was a super intense battle between 2 guys who know how to work different styles. Loved the physicality from the start and the last few sequences are fantastic. Think they still had another gear to hit but this was awesome.


----------



## Bruce L

Starting my second viewings of all the matches I've missed out on throughout the year to date, and *YES* to:

*IWGP Heavyweight Championship*
*Kazuchika Okada (c) vs. Tetsuya Naito *_(Wrestle Kingdom 12 – January 4)_
Their best match together since Okada's first-ever successful title defense back in 2012. Naito pulling the Stardust Press out of mothballs made me happy beyond measure, and the final Rainmaker is arguably the deadliest that move has looked since people started kicking out of it. The result got a lot of shit at the time, but seeing the match now that Okada has dropped the title and we've seen the reaction it got, it feels a lot less questionable in retrospect. (I'm calling it now: Naito repeats at the G1 this year, and wins the belt from Kenny in next year's WK main event.) This just had everything you want from a big-time heavyweight title match - which doesn't exactly make it unique in Okada's repertoire, but does make it great. ★★★★¾


----------



## DELITE

_No but recommended 
_*MITB:*
Big Cass vs Daniel Bryan ***3/4
Carmella vs Asuka ***1/2
Styles vs Naka ***1/2
MITB Main Event ***3/4

*Kizuna Road:*
Goto vs Elgin ***3/4

*NXT Takeover:
*Dream vs Ricochet ***3/4
Black vs Sullivan ***1/2

_No but highly recommended:_
*NXT Takeover:*
Ciampa vs Gargano II ****1/4

*YES* to 
Danny Burch & Oney Lorcan vs O'Reilly & Strong ****1/2


----------



## DELITE

Maybe a little bit late but 

*YES* to:
WXW Unified Championship
*Walter vs Klinger vs Dragunov
*WXW 16 Carat Gold Day 2


----------



## Yeah1993

*YES* to these.

Cedric Alexander v. Buddy Murphy (205 Live 5/29/18)
At Money in the Bank I’m pretty sure Daniel Bryan was billed as 220 lbs. Murphy here was billed at 205. I…..doubt it. 
This was a DAMN good tv title match and got enough time to actually build into something with a distinct beginning, middle, and end. The shine at the beginning was kind of sloppy in a few ways and Cedric relies on the show-offy flip a bit much but it was still very fun. Murphy takes a great “sent out of the ring with hurricanrana” bump. Murphy on top after the announce table spot was cool stuff. Very focused on the back and instead of just sitting in a bear hug or some shit he switched it up with Irish whips to the turnbuckles and just nailing Cedric in the spine with kicks. Cedric’s vocal selling is really good even if repetitive. They mostly went with more a slow burn final stretch which I really liked if only because of Cedric was still dealing with his back in between the exchanges. Cedric doing one of his signatures (been a while since I watched him…) on the apron was pretty crazy; Murphy really went into it. Easily the best singles match I’ve seen on the main roster this year. Which is I guess a little sad because we’re half way through the year and I would shove this behind I don’t know how many main roster 1 v. 1 matches from six months of 2010, but it’s still very very worth a look no matter what. Bit of a borderline YES add for me but it passes the “would I be happy to watch this again?” test with an “absolutely.”


Jack Gallagher v. Drew Gulak (NXT 6/13/18)
(using air date, it was taped in May I think)
What the fuck is this music they gave Gallagher? Do we need more edgy basement rock band shit for theme songs? Anyway this was a terrific 6 or 7 minutes and going into too deep would just be me play-by-play talking through every bit of it. The grappling was so, so enjoyable. Nothing too fancy in the way of reversals but it was just so tight and snug and gritty that it really did feel like a contest. If you told me while I was watching the awesome as fuck grappling, that these two would eventually stand up and start striking, I probably would have been disappointed. But I would have had my fears shattered because these strikes actually came across super well, especially Gulak’s first forearm which I’m pretty sure on a different camera angle would have looked devastating. I pretty much loved this.


LA Park v. Rey Fenix (The Crash 4/14/18)
I was pretty sure I would like this but it might be my favourite match of 2018 as of now. Literally would have still added this if it ended as a five minute squash match because holy fuck were those first five incredible. Park’s offense looks great at worst and amazing at best, and Fenix didn’t hold back on being the sack of potatoes, especially when getting chucked out of the ring and almost making a plancha (aiming at no one) out of it. Park encourages the audience to bury Fenix in chairs and uses a drink vendor thing or some shit. Fenix isn’t Park on the offensive, but what I would have asked for would be him attempting to trying to put Park away right after some violent revenge. I got just that. Park went fucking full on heading over the barricade after taking a dive, old age be damned. Park gets a near-count-out at one point and instead of chasing Fenix out of the ring the way he would have earlier, he instead put his face in his palm when Fenix got back in. He’d had enough; Fenix had gotten to him now. He’s going to try to put this away. Fenix continues to go all in on bumps to the point where wondering how he takes this rope-supported DDT without crushing a disc in his spine. He’s really good at getting those quick desperate near-falls before laying around in pain (and maybe regret) too. He’s headed to CMLL soon and he needs to face Cavernario right the hell tomorrow, just based on what he’s like here. I really liked the ending stretch even if was mostly a bunch of pretty regular moves that fail to get a 3 count. In a time where companies feel the need to up the ante with overly huge moves and surprise kick-outs to build what might resemble drama if you squint your eyes; Park getting a very solid nearfall on a routine suplex - sold by Fenix as if he’s much worse off because of it - warms every part of me. Fenix’s no sell of the tombstone was terrible, though. I’m purposely leaving out some pretty batty and/or awesome stuff from the match just in case someone is reading this, that hasn’t seen it. No blood which could have elevated this even further (we can pretend that isn’t true, but it is), but I still have almost only positive things to say about the match. Awesome, awesome brawl. Park is God.
NOTE: I just checked, and if I have this correct – Fenix is already set to face Cavernario 1 v. 1, after debuting in a trio. So, um, OK THEN!


LA Park/Volador Jr./Flyer v. Rush/La Bestia del Ring/El Terrible (CMLL 5/25/18)
After the Rey Fenix match I would have expected that to be it for my LA Park gift this year. Little did I think he would return to CMLL as a headliner, feuding against someone he’s had multiple awesome matches with the past couple years. What the blithering fucking hell!?
This was fun as goddamn fuck and Park and Rush are obviously the highlight. Throwing drinks and luggage (or something), mask ripping, belt-whipping, dives, Ingobernables getting the jump and then hiding behind the ref when they eat crow. There were a couple cool-down moments where the match turns into what may look like a usual trio where two people are in the ring, but that was thrown out of the window pretty quickly every time. Nobody could keep their head and it was just a free-for-all for most of it. Flyer looked pretty terrible. Bad palms, generic selling, and there was this triple dropkick where he was waiting outside the ring until it was over, only to get in the ring, mildly tackle (read: hug) one of the Ingobernables and obviously get triple-teamed. What the fuck ever this match just was so enjoyable that that stood out to me. Park and Rush should have ended the match without any other wrestler in the ring, but unfortunately some ref involvement shit happens here along with Volador bringing in a chair, which sort of robs the match of an end which could have led to the Park v. Rush singles matches brilliantly in some way. They've already had a singles match in 2018, it was I think yesterday as of me typing. I don't know if I'm ready for it.



Spoiler: I post my YES list every time just in case the document gets corrupted like it did earlier this year thank you shitty formats



Joe Doering v. Zeus (All Japan 1/2/18)
Kenny Omega v. Chris Jericho (New Japan 1/4/18)
Shuji Ishikawa v. Mike Bailey (DDT 1/5/18)
Zack Sabre Jr. v. Keith Lee (PWG 1/12/18)
Eddie Kingston v. Leo Howlett (NWL 1/13/18)
Timothy Thatcher/WALTER v. Tracey Williams/Dominic Garrini (Evolve 1/13/18)
Zack Sabre Jr. v. Darby Allin (Evolve 1/13/18)
Timothy Thatcher v. Fred Yehi (Evolve 1/14/18)
Takuya Nomura v. Fuminori Abe (Big Japan 1/17/18)
Queen’s Quest v. Oedo Tai (Stardom 1/21/18)
The Undisputed Era v. The Authors of Pain (WWE 1/27/18)
Andrade Almas v. Johnny Gargano (WWE 1/27/18)
WALTER v. Timothy Thatcher (Progress 1/28/18)

Fuerza Guerrera v. Demus 3:16 (Innova Aztec Power 2/4/18)
El Satanico v. Hechicero (Lucha Memes 2/5/18)
Matt Riddle v. Jeff Cobb (MLW 2/8/18)
Sami Callihan v. Darby Allin (MLW 2/8/18)
Chet Sterling v. John Skyler (CWF Mid-Atlantic 2/10/18)
Andrade Almas v. Johnny Gargano (WWE 2/27/18)

Daichi Hashimoto v. Takuya Nomura (Big Japan 3/8/18)
Matt Riddle v. WALTER (wXw 3/10/18)
***** Casas v. Aramis (Lucha Memes 3/11/18)
Hideki Suzuki v. Daisuke Sekimoto (Big Japan 3/11/18)
Tetsuya Naito v. Zack Sabre Jr. (New Japan 3/11/18)
Kota Ibushi v. Zack Sabre Jr. (New Japan 3/15/18)
Takuya Nomura v. Yuya Aoki (Big Japan 3/21/18)
Barbaro Cavernario v. El Soberano Jr. (CMLL 3/21/18)

WALTER v. Tom Lawlor (GCW 4/5/18)
Matt Riddle v. Minoru Suzuki (GCW 4/5/18)
Matt Riddle v. Zack Sabre Jr. (Evolve 4/5/18)
Matt Riddle v. Will Ospreay (WWN 4/6/18)
Johnny Gargano v. Tommaso Ciampa (WWE 4/7/18) 
HHH/Stephanie McMahon v. Kurt Angle/Ronda Rousey (WWE 4/8/18)
LA Park v. Rey Fenix (The Crash 4/14/18)
Jay Lethal v. Jonathan Gresham (ROH 4/15/18)

Kassius Ohno v. Tyler Bate (Progress 5/6/18)
Hiromu Takahashi v. El Desperado (New Japan 5/22/18)
LA Park/Volador Jr./Flyer v. Rush/La Bestia del Ring/El Terrible (CMLL 5/25/18)
Cedric Alexander v. Buddy Murphy (WWE 5/29/18)

Jack Gallagher v. Drew Gulak (WWE 6/13/18)


----------



## MC

*DDT What Are You Doing 24/06*

*Yes To: Shigehiro Irie vs. Kazusada Higuchi *****

Two hosses beating the hell out of each other, throwing big bombs all over the place. Normally when you got two guy who are normally the ones dominating the match against one another, it can fail but this didn't. Both sold when needed and a great closing stretch. Great one on one match between two former tag team champions. Irie's cannonballs are a thing of beauty :mark 

*No But Recommend: HARASHIMA vs. Daisuke Sasaki vs. Soma Takao ***¾*

There was some real good storytelling in the match. DAMNATION members, Sasaki and Takao outnumbering HARASHIMA. It's basically a handicap match but never falls into the generic trope of the partners turning on each other. HARASHIMA is a great face, fighting against the odds, sells really well throughout the match and makes a great comeback. Love Takao in this match as well. He did some really lovely work on HARASHMA. Some will think the interference was unnecessary but I liked Shuten-dōji and DAMNATION fighting with each other and it protected Sasaki and Takao as well. Overall a really good triple threat match. 

-

*Sendai Girls Joshi Puroresu Big Show 2018 In Niigata 16/06*

*No But Recommend: Chihiro Hashimoto & Meiko Satomura vs. DASH Chisako & Io Shirai ***¾*

Very good tag match. The interactions between DASH Chisako and Chihiro Hashimoto was great and they showed great promising for their future title match.


----------



## ZEROVampire

*YES TO Johnny Gargano vs Tommaso Ciampa at NXT Takeover Chicago II, another classic from these guys. Ciampa is fuckin Great ****1/4*

No but recommended matches from the same show:

Roderick Strong & Kyle O'Reilly vs Oney Lorcan & Danny Burch ***1/2
Aleister Black vs Lars Sullivan ***1/4


----------



## Yeah1993

*YES* to these 3.

Io Shirai v. Momo Watanabe (Stardom 2/18/18)
Watanabe starts with some pretty crummy forearms, dropkicks and kicks but I can’t tell if it’s kayfabe bad because her offense tightens up like IMMEDIATELY after Shirai fires back. Watanabe is 17 years old so I could see this being a naive but talented underdog situation where she actually wants to be a major player (hell this is a title match), but needs to better learn what needs to be brought to the table. Shirai rips her apart to the point where Watanabe is scraped near the collarbone within like two minutes of the match starting. Watanabe not only returns the favour but totally obliterates Shirai to where Watanabe’s formerly shitty kicks are now planted with huge force and she’s dropping Shirai on her head in two different ways. Shirai is actually that affected by being kicked in the face to where she needs an actual break out of the ring while being attended to. I’m dead serious, look at Watanabe’s first batch of offense, and then after the tornado DDT, and it looks like an entirely different wrestler. Her attacks go from fluffy bullshit to violent blistering. Call me headcannon maker but it felt to me like she only realized she couldn’t hang with what she brought, unless she amped it up and changed it around. I would just be weirded out if she actually thought what she did at the beginning of the match looked any good at all, so it felt pretty Mikey Whipwreck to me. I could be wrong. There’s a bit of an extended stretch where Watanabe tries to constantly put Shirai away and I thought it was great stuff. Watanabe’s faces and rushing around showed some excellent desperation and Shirai’s exhausted wobbling added a large amount to it. After I don’t know how many pin and big move attempts, Watanabe bites off more than she can chew and Shirai bodies her with a powerbomb. I’m a nerd who likes the little things so that isn’t actually what I wanted to mention; what I did want to, was how Shirai tumbles to the corner of the after she dropped Watanabe because I absolutely fucking loved it. If I could be bothered, I’d make a GIF out of it for sure. Watanabe’s nose gets ‘sploded by either a palm strike or – and I’d hate to say this – the tombstone following, and it was such a bizarre sight watching her lay there as the blood sprawls over her face like some kind of symbiotic parasite. I’d GIF that too. I kind of loved this, I think it might be one of the actual best matches I’ve seen out of 2018.


Io Shirai v. Meiko Satomura (Sendai Girls 4/19/18)
Not without its problems but has the positives to push past the finish line for me. The starting collar-and-elbow was excellent, Satomura with that fuckin hip toss while both of their hands were still clasped together. Friggin awesome. Satomura’s ground and reversal game dominates Shirai and the combination of Satomura’s snug holds and Shirai’s flexible body, made it come off as really tightly fought. Shirai causes Satomura to slip up instead of trying to outwrestle her straight up but Satomura has the way to bring shit back to the ground floor. Shirai gets extremely close to the ropes during a crossface/headlock thing, and Satomura flipping the move and bringing it back to the middle ruled. Shirai forces things upward with a dive and Satomura is very happy to begin kicking some skin. I really dug the ending stretch even if they didn’t break any new grounds or anything. Very competitive and heated, and I actually loved that little moment where Shirai stepped over Satomura to get to the top rope and Satomura grabbed at her ankle. I think it would have been cool if Shirai avoided it the second time but I’ll accept her stubbornness. 


Io Shirai v. Momo Watanabe (Stardom 5/23/18)
Shirai goes into the beginning 10 times more cautiously than the February match. Her face when slowly locking in a headlock was pretty great. Watanabe getting flustered and ravaging Shirai while still in the headlock was also pretty great. Watanabe attempts to hit the same huge move on the apron that she did in the previous match (no I do not know the name of it I suck), but Shirai becomes PEPPERIDGE FARMS (memes might be banned lemme have my fun) and remembers that that exact move in that exact place is what caused Shirai to fight from underneath for multiple minutes last time. Shirai gets it in her head like “hold on, maybe *I* should try a move on the apron” and Watanabe gets a German suplex and then the obligatory moonsault where a bunch of outside talent stumble near it (seriously I think it’s been in every Stardom match I’ve seen). Shirai hits a few signatures and I think by this point we could have gotten a great opposite to the last match where Shirai tries to put away a stubborn Watanabe, instead of the inverse. Watanabe’s kick out soon after was slow and nearly unresponsive so I was really ready for it. Watanabe kind of springs up when Shirai goes to the top rope and it becomes much more even following it with a pretty nearfall-heavy run. It was mostly good and everything, I just would have thought we’d see something more concretely story-driven all things considered. Things changed when there was an awesome call-back where Watanabe blocks a powerbomb – a crucial move from the Feb match - atop the turnbuckle by tightly gripping onto the corner, right before Shirai pulls her off but flubs it, leading to Watanabe getting a nearfall. Shirai’s struggling while pulling her off was pretty awesome, using what little strength she had to keep the grip and kick her legs out for momentum. I was really not expecting the ending. Shirai gets nothing after that failed powerbomb attempt and Watanabe just ends the ace’s 10-defense reign without so much as a slap in return. I don’t want it to sound like I’m against how it went down, it was just unexpected. I thought it was actually pretty great how they referred to the February match and Watanabe not only managed to learn from her prior experiences, but win the damn title with it and I guess grab the entire torch. The match had some shoddy selling, and again they could have gone even further with the story but I’m very content with what I watched, and I can absolutely say after binge-watching her that I am a bit of an Io Shirai fan now and oh god she’s going to WWE I’ll never get to enjoy her again. Remember when this wrestler I pretty much just started liking yesterday got main events to work her stuff? Pepperidge Farm remembers (MEEEEEEEEEEMES)

HUGE props to the guy putting this Stardom stuff up in the media section, by the way. I say “the guy” because I’m a paranoid who thinks men in black will go after them if I say the username. 



Spoiler:  memes bro



Joe Doering v. Zeus (All Japan 1/2/18)
Kenny Omega v. Chris Jericho (New Japan 1/4/18)
Shuji Ishikawa v. Mike Bailey (DDT 1/5/18)
Zack Sabre Jr. v. Keith Lee (PWG 1/12/18)
Eddie Kingston v. Leo Howlett (NWL 1/13/18)
Timothy Thatcher/WALTER v. Tracey Williams/Dominic Garrini (Evolve 1/13/18)
Zack Sabre Jr. v. Darby Allin (Evolve 1/13/18)
Timothy Thatcher v. Fred Yehi (Evolve 1/14/18)
Takuya Nomura v. Fuminori Abe (Big Japan 1/17/18)
Queen’s Quest v. Oedo Tai (Stardom 1/21/18)
The Undisputed Era v. The Authors of Pain (WWE 1/27/18)
Andrade Almas v. Johnny Gargano (WWE 1/27/18)
WALTER v. Timothy Thatcher (Progress 1/28/18)

Fuerza Guerrera v. Demus 3:16 (Innova Aztec Power 2/4/18)
El Satanico v. Hechicero (Lucha Memes 2/5/18)
Matt Riddle v. Jeff Cobb (MLW 2/8/18)
Sami Callihan v. Darby Allin (MLW 2/8/18)
Chet Sterling v. John Skyler (CWF Mid-Atlantic 2/10/18)
Io Shirai v. Momo Watanabe (Stardom 2/18/18)
Andrade Almas v. Johnny Gargano (WWE 2/27/18)

Daichi Hashimoto v. Takuya Nomura (Big Japan 3/8/18)
Matt Riddle v. WALTER (wXw 3/10/18)
***** Casas v. Aramis (Lucha Memes 3/11/18)
Hideki Suzuki v. Daisuke Sekimoto (Big Japan 3/11/18)
Tetsuya Naito v. Zack Sabre Jr. (New Japan 3/11/18)
Kota Ibushi v. Zack Sabre Jr. (New Japan 3/15/18)
Takuya Nomura v. Yuya Aoki (Big Japan 3/21/18)
Barbaro Cavernario v. El Soberano Jr. (CMLL 3/21/18)

WALTER v. Tom Lawlor (GCW 4/5/18)
Matt Riddle v. Minoru Suzuki (GCW 4/5/18)
Matt Riddle v. Zack Sabre Jr. (Evolve 4/5/18)
Matt Riddle v. Will Ospreay (WWN 4/6/18)
Johnny Gargano v. Tommaso Ciampa (WWE 4/7/18) 
HHH/Stephanie McMahon v. Kurt Angle/Ronda Rousey (WWE 4/8/18)
LA Park v. Rey Fenix (The Crash 4/14/18)
Jay Lethal v. Jonathan Gresham (ROH 4/15/18)
Io Shirai v. Meiko Satomura (Sendai Girls 4/19/18)

Kassius Ohno v. Tyler Bate (Progress 5/6/18)
Hiromu Takahashi v. El Desperado (New Japan 5/22/18)
Io Shirai v. Momo Watanabe (Stardom 5/23/18)
LA Park/Volador Jr./Flyer v. Rush/La Bestia del Ring/El Terrible (CMLL 5/25/18)
Cedric Alexander v. Buddy Murphy (WWE 5/29/18)

Jack Gallagher v. Drew Gulak (WWE 6/13/18)


----------



## SHIRLEY

*NO but highly recommended*
WALTER vs. Darby Allin - EVOLVE 106

Also recommended...
Janela vs. Theory
Strickland vs. Riddle - No Rope Breaks


----------



## TJQ

Yeah1993 said:


> *YES* to these 3.
> 
> Io Shirai v. Momo Watanabe (Stardom 2/18/18)
> 
> Io Shirai v. Meiko Satomura (Sendai Girls 4/19/18)
> 
> Io Shirai v. Momo Watanabe (Stardom 5/23/18)


A MAN OF EXCELLENT TASTE.


----------



## Yeah1993

Thank you, fellow Adam Cole truther. :lenny


----------



## TJQ

Yeah1993 said:


> Thank you, fellow Adam Cole truther. :lenny


No problem, it's comfortable being men of higher intelligence, isn't it?

Also I'm a little drunk and starting Darby vs WALTER, so get ready for a 7 star review from me in about 20 minutes.


----------



## TJQ

I wasn't joking btw, absolute mood 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1010691906328657920

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1010693751927287808

Every post I make in here that starts with the phrase "this match feels like it was crafted specifically for me" ends up with an absurdly high rating, so make no mistake, I absolutely fucking loved this match. There has been an ongoing narrative with Darby in evolve that revolves around his otherworldly resilience and ability to take punishment like nobody else on this planet. This is something we saw last year with the surprisingly great series of matches he managed to carry the human dumpster fire Ethan Page to, and in matches this year like those vs Zack & more relevant, Keith Lee. Plain and simple, Darby is a true underdog, and is in his element when he has seemingly insurmountable odds to overcome, whether that be the best technical wrestler on the earth in Zack, or two monstrous fuckers that make him look like a toddler in Keith or WALTER. Darby spent the opening portion of this match getting absolutely fucking decimated, just like you would expect him to. WALTER chopped him, kicked him, knocked him out of the ring and then chopped him and kicked him some more. While mounting minor comebacks with some crazy offense, nothing seemed to get the gears going for Darby, until an opening where he got a big stomp on WALTERS hand and slammed it into a post immediately afterwards. Shortly after that we got the amazing visual of Darby putting fucking WALTER in an armbar and headbutting his hand into the mat. This single opening allowed Darby to hang in the match, as any grapple or attempted headlock to finish the match was met with Darby grabbing onto that busted hand and breaking out of it. I mentioned specifically in my write up of the Lee match that despite being good there was never any illusion that he was going to win, that didn't exist here. From the hand stomp onward I could absolutely buy Darby potentially getting the win with the frequency that he was breaking out of WALTERs offense and shifting it in his favor, and the motherfuckers even faked me out and had Darby win via fruit roll up. On top of that, it only went like fucking 14 minutes. I loved every second of this shit, and I am 110% on the Darby Allin train as I have been for quite some time now and accept him as ace of evolve :lol, and what makes me even more happy is that the crowd went fucking ape shit for his win. That was really a special thing for me,.

I also fully accept my place as the WALTER equivalent of @MarkyWhipwreck.



Spoiler:  



GOOD TAPDANCING FUCKING CHRIST YES

Darby Allin vs WALTER @ EVOLVE 106 ****3/4


----------



## NastyYaffa

I am gonna do a ****1/2+ MOTYC re-watch soon since we're halfway through the year to see how it stacks up against other classic this year, but JESUS FUCKING CHRIST I am this close, THIS CLOSE!! to 5-dogging WALTER/Darby. What a fucking ridiculously amazing wrestling match.

That's a big YES, fellas.

EDIT: COLLECTED SOME THOUGHTS

Well HOLY FUCKING SHIT. Originally this was supposed to happen at NOLA, but Darby got injured so it didn't happen - I was super bummed out, because it sure was one of the matches I was most looking forward to; in the top-3 alongside Bryan's return & Riddle/Ki (until that got cancelled as well). Happy to report that it certainly lived up to the crazy potential it had on paper & then some more. AND THEN SOME MORE, MY GOODNESS. There's so much to write about, but I honestly can't even. The pace, WALTER's brutal work over Darby, WALTER's baffled reactions when this small face paint having fella refused to die & brought the fight right at him, Darby's madman bumping, Darby's hand targeting - in particular that spot where he punched & goddamn headbutted it - I got some damn Necro Butcher vs. Samoa Joe vibes from it because of how wild it was, the crowd was rockin' & the sense of urgency was through the roof.
Rating:


----------



## Dr. Middy

Y'all are really getting me excited to watch Darby/WALTER. It was one of the matches I was really looking forward to from both shows, and I expected it to be tremendous. :mark:


----------



## MC

*Stardom Goddesses Of Destiny 17/06*

*Yes To: Oedo Tai (Hazuki & Kagetsu) vs. Thunder Rock (Io Shirai & Mayu Iwatani) *****

Let's get the negatives out of the way first. Why is Thunder Rock winning this match? I get that Mayu is probably the next challenger ( :mark) But Io is leaving, she should've been pinned here. Whatever, not a big deal. And on to the positives. This was a very good, if not great tag team match. Since it's most likely the last time TR are teaming together, they went all out. Started off a normal tag team match with Oedo Tai beating on and working over Mayu, build towards the hot tag for Io. Oedo Tai are much better as actual heels and not the goofy kinda. Hazuki was great here, everything about her demeanor screamed aggression and she was great. Kagetsu was pretty good as well. Everything Mayu does is normally a hit with me and this match was no exception, loved her selling. Io eventually got the hot tag and it was okay until they went to the balcony then it turned to epic with a fucking moonsault!!!! Since this was her go away match I was fine with everything after. Anyway, I rambled on for way too long so I'll end with this, this match was great and good luck to Io in WWE. 

Here is the match: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3r1yqguki-8


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

I just wanna find Cole/Walter :draper2 :lol


----------



## TJQ

Dr. Middy said:


> Y'all are really getting me excited to watch Darby/WALTER. It was one of the matches I was really looking forward to from both shows, and I expected it to be tremendous. :mark:


WELL HURRY UP AND WATCH IT.


----------



## TD Stinger

@NastyYaffa and @TJQ here we go again overrating another WALTER match with his repetitive chop fests matches. Disgraceful, absouletly disgraceful..........





Spoiler: WALTER vs. Darby Allin



And if you actually believe I really thought that about this match, shame on you.

Yes to:

*EVOLVE 106: Darby Allin vs. WALTER*

Holy shit what a match. This right here is the perfect example of David vs. Goliath. Walter throwing him around the ring pillar to post, caving his chest, wrenching his body. And Allin to his credit found creative ways to take the big man down and weaken him. And the crowd was red hot throughout it as well. I can be bored with WALTER at times and I've never really cared for Darby Allin, but this match was awesome.

Hell, most of this show was pretty good. DJZ vs. Fox, Janela vs. Theory, Killshot (I call him Killshot, deal with it) vs. Riddle, the opening match whose names I forget at the moment.

I figured afte Keith Lee left for WWE I'd be done with EVOLVE but this show convinced me to stick around for a bit. Helped the crowd was hot for most of it as well which hasn't always been the case with EVOLVE. Or at least not in the time I've been watching.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*WWE UK Tournament Night 1: *

*The Undisputed Era v. British Strong Style* - ***** 1/4 (YES!)*

*Zack Gibson v. Travis Banks - **** (YES!)*


----------



## dukenukem3do

WWE UK Tournament Night 1: 

The Undisputed Era v. British Strong Style - **** 1/4 (YES!)

Zack Gibson v. Travis Banks - ****1/2 (Hell yeah)


----------



## MC

*WWE UKCT from Royal Albert Hall Day 1 25/06*

*No But Recommend: Jack Gallagher vs Zack Gibson ***½ *

Very good start to the night. Good match where they went back and forth, exchanging some snug looking submission in particularly from Gibson. Gallagher doing some nice references to old WOS wrestlers was a nice touch. Lovely match, both looked great. 

*No But Recommend: British Strong Style (Pete Dunne, Trent Seven & Tyler Bate) vs The Undisputed Era (Adam Cole, Kyle O'Reilly & Roderick Strong) ***½ *

Pretty good six man tag match. Great atmosphere, they played up the individual feud really well. Everyone looked good, yes even Cole. 


No To Everything else.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

MC 16 said:


> *No But Recommend: British Strong Style (Pete Dunne, Trent Seven & Tyler Bate) vs The Undisputed Era (Adam Cole, Kyle O'Reilly & Roderick Strong) ***½ *
> 
> Pretty good six man tag match. Great atmosphere, they played up the individual feud really well. Everyone looked good,* yes even Cole. *


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Dolph Ziggler vs Seth Rollins for the Intercontinental title on the Raw (6/25/18) episode.

I gave this very good match a 7.5/10 

Edit: For the record, I would've given a YES to this match if it wasn't for the DQ finish. I had it at an 8/10 before that occurred.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

DammitC said:


> I give a No, but strongly recommended to Dolph Ziggler vs Seth Rollins for the Intercontinental title on the Raw (6/25/18) episode.
> 
> I gave this very good match a 7.5/10
> 
> Edit: For the record, I would've given a YES to this match if it wasn't for the DQ finish. I had it at an 8/10 before that occurred.


Same, had it had a clean finish I would've nominated it. These guys have wicked chemistry.


----------



## Corey

I refuse to watch any Dolph Ziggler match in 2018, no matter who his opponent is. :lol

*YES! (**** 1/4)* for WALTER vs. Darby. That shit was fantastic.


----------



## MC

*RAW 25/06*

*No To: Seth Rollins vs Dolph Ziggler **1/4*

If this lasted around 15-20 minutes, we would've been fine but they dragged it out to try and create and epic and it was a bore until the last five minutes. Most of the offence was headlock and it failed at it's purpose, to create drama and tension. There was no sense of a real struggle for me and it wasn't engaging at all. Bad layout. If they cut the title from 27 minutes to 20 or 15, this could've been good. Shame.


----------



## LiableToPay

No To Seth Rollins vs Dolph Ziggler *

Insanely boring drawn out match. WWE got to realize that Seth Rollins isn't the Bret Hart they think he is. Better limit him to his true potential in the ring which are spot heavy 10-12 minute matches.


----------



## DammitChrist

What really matters in the end is that the crowd was hot for Rollins/Ziggler, and that they enjoyed the whole match itself :drose


----------



## DELITE

WWE UK Specials:

No but recommended:
Gibson vs Gallagher ***3/4
Gibson vs Webster ***3/4
Gibson vs Dunne ***3/4
Gibson vs Banks ***1/2
Bate & Seven vs O'Reilly and Strong ***3/4

No but highly recommended:
Noam Dar vs Andrews vs Webster vs Banks ****


----------



## TJQ

*No But Recommended*

*Women's MITB Ladder Match @ WWE Money In The Bank 2018 ***3/4*
_This was an insanely good time and exactly what I want out of a gimmick match like this. Tons of fun interactions between all members involved that never left me feeling like I wanted the match to end, and even had me excited to see people who I'm not really fond of just because of the fun shit they could do in this environment. Though not surprisingly Alexa still managed to do absolutely nothing of value and fuck up the finish :lol But being fair they handled those ladder spots really poorly throughout. Somebody would be up at the top and have to fumble around with the briefcase for 10 seconds while somebody was out of place not realizing they needed to stop it. Apart from that, though, this was some genuinely exciting bell to bell action. _

*Nia Jax (c) vs Ronda Rousey @ WWE Money In The Bank 2018 ***3/4*
_I don't even know what to say, this shouldn't be good, but it was. This was laid out exactly the way it needed to be in order to be successful, down to the DQ finish/cash in to keep everybody looking good. Nia had a long control segment and came across like a monster, with a few fun moments like the swing into the barricade on the outside. And just like I mentioned with the WM match, Ronda never looked out of place in this match which is a big deal. She had the facial expressions down and was playing the FiP really well, and had some genuinely smart and interesting offense. I was a big fan of the bait into the corner which sent Nia into the post, then transitioning into the arm bar over the top rope as she pulled herself out. This is just another match on a long list that on paper I would absolute skip had I not been told to watch it, then end up loving it. 2018 is weird, man._

*Men's MITB Ladder Match @ WWE Money In The Bank 2018 ***1/2*
_Basically the same as above, but charmed me less than the women's match for some reason. Still very enjoyable from bell to bell._


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*WWE UK Tournament Night 2:*

*The Undisputed Era (c) v. Mustache Mountain - **** (YES !)*

*Pete Dunne (c) v. Zack Gibson - **** 1/4 (YES !)*

*NXT TV 06/27/18:*

*The Undisputed Era v. Ricochet & Mustache Mountain - **** (YES !)*


----------



## Taroostyles

UK Tourney Night 1

Undisputed Era vs BSS-****

12 minutes of pure action and fun, the crowd loved everyone and they all did their thing. They are definitely capable of something even more but this great for what it was. 

Zack Gibson vs Travis Banks-****1/4

Classic style match from 2 smart workers. Banks was off the charts with his arm selling and this match really had a great sense of struggle. Both guys deserved to win and it felt like either could have at multiple points. Fantastic match.


----------



## MC

*WWE UKCT from Royal Albert Hall Day 2 26/06*

*Yes To: The Undisputed ERA (Kyle O'Reilly & Roderick Strong) vs.Moustache Mountain (Pete Dunne & Trent Seven) *****

Excellent match. Hot crowd from the start. Some excellent tag team wrestling from Strong/KOR cutting the ring off, stopping Seven from getting the tag. 

*Yes To: Zack Gibson vs Pete Dunne *****

Really great match. Great technical wrestling. Loved the crowd being totally against the scouser. LOVED IT :mark

--------
Been rewatching all of my top tier MOTYC's top to bottem so here is the first match that I've rewatched (part of this series anyway):

_*Kzy vs Masaaki Mochizuki - Dragon Gate Kotoka Road To Final - Day 5, February 7th: ******

One of the biggest thing that I look in a match is the resemblance of a big match feel. It’s not necessary because some matches can wow you but to have that aura around it is a special thing to have. And this match had that in abundance. Loads of build going into this match, Kzy slowly climbing up on the card in the past year being that underdog that is getting closer and closer to the title. Kzy pinning Mochizuki with his famous flash pin few weeks before this. They incorporate the build really well, especially towards the end. The match was excellent. Mochizuki’s work on Kzy’s ribs was incredible, very simple stuff like pressing on the rubs, giving it intense pressure. Restricted breathing and damaging the area for his dangerous kicks. Kzy working on the neck, weakening it to make his flash pins much more effective along with his elbow smash. Both selling the work really well. The ending was fantastic as well. Many close falls with the flash pins, including the one that Kzy pinned Mochi with few weeks earlier mixed with great striking sequences from Mochi. Eventually ending with Mochizuki turning the tables on Kzy after one too many flash pins with one of his own getting the win. Fantastic match. Totally worth the rewatch. My current MOTY_


----------



## Corey

I thought the first night of the UK tournament was good but the environment was way less rowdy than the tournament they did last year. Maybe it didn't feel as novel as the first one or because there wasn't so many of THE top guys in the tourney? Maybe it was just me because I was already so familiar with all these guys before so it didn't really feel like I was watching anything new? Idk. I feel like most of the matches are being overrated but no big deal. 6-man was a lot of fun though. *** 1/2 for that. Finals was very good as well.



MC 16 said:


> _*Kzy vs Masaaki Mochizuki - Dragon Gate Kotoka Road To Final - Day 5, February 7th: ******
> 
> One of the biggest thing that I look in a match is the resemblance of a big match feel. It’s not necessary because some matches can wow you but to have that aura around it is a special thing to have. And this match had that in abundance. Loads of build going into this match, Kzy slowly climbing up on the card in the past year being that underdog that is getting closer and closer to the title. Kzy pinning Mochizuki with his famous flash pin few weeks before this. They incorporate the build really well, especially towards the end. The match was excellent. Mochizuki’s work on Kzy’s ribs was incredible, very simple stuff like pressing on the rubs, giving it intense pressure. Restricted breathing and damaging the area for his dangerous kicks. Kzy working on the neck, weakening it to make his flash pins much more effective along with his elbow smash. Both selling the work really well. The ending was fantastic as well. Many close falls with the flash pins, including the one that Kzy pinned Mochi with few weeks earlier mixed with great striking sequences from Mochi. Eventually ending with Mochizuki turning the tables on Kzy after one too many flash pins with one of his own getting the win. Fantastic match. Totally worth the rewatch. My current MOTY_


How many times have you watched this match? I feel like you've posted about at least 3 times in here and the rating just keep going up.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Moustache Mountain/Ricochet vs Undisputed Era on the NXT (6/27/18j episode.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## Corey

That 2nd night of the UK Special was a hoot. Good stuff across the board.

*NXT Tag Team Championship:* Undisputed Era (c) vs. Moustache Mountain - ***** (YES!)*

*# 1 Contender's Match:* Mark Andrews vs. Travis Banks vs. Noam Dar vs. Flash Morgan Webster - **** 1/2*
*NXT North American Championship:* Adam Cole (c) vs. Wolfgang - **** 1/4*
Aleister Black & Ricochet vs. ECIII & Velveteen Dream - **** 1/2*
*NXT Women's Championship:* Shayna Baszler (c) vs. Toni Storm - **** 1/4*
*WWE UK Championship:* Pete Dunne (c) vs. Zack Gibson - **** 3/4*


----------



## MC

Corey said:


> I thought the first night of the UK tournament was good but the environment was way less rowdy than the tournament they did last year. Maybe it didn't feel as novel as the first one or because there wasn't so many of THE top guys in the tourney? Maybe it was just me because I was already so familiar with all these guys before so it didn't really feel like I was watching anything new? Idk. I feel like most of the matches are being overrated but no big deal. 6-man was a lot of fun though. *** 1/2 for that. Finals was very good as well.
> 
> 
> How many times have you watched this match? I feel like you've posted about at least 3 times in here and the rating just keep going up.


Haven't watched it for months but this is the third time. I'll probably watch it again near the end of the year so..... Watch the tone.


----------



## MC

Spoiler: Okada vs ZSJ - Rewatch



*Kazuchika Okada vs Zack Sabre Jr. - Sakura Genesis, April 1st:*

Not as good as I first thought but still a great match and title defence by Okada. The are a few criticisms of the match, Okada didn’t do much offence for most of the match which is a shame and when he did, it didn’t seem to phase Sabre at all. The crowd was silent for when ZSJ was on offence which was most of the match unfortunately. Other than the Okada chants every 5 minutes and the last 5 minutes of the match, the crow was silent and it did take away from the match. They knew ZSJ wasn’t winning and it showed. Which was another criticism of the match on the rewatch. Now onto the praises, there was some great storytelling with Okada, a trainee of the Toryumon Mexico Dojo trying to use his initial training to match Sabre move for move and submission for submission, getting overwhelmed and having to find other ways to beat Zack Sabre Jr in the match. Okada’s selling was great. He sold his arms really well and it showed in those final rainmakers in the end, just a shame it resulted in a odd looking rainmakers. Some of the reversals were really well done by Sabre and the submissions looked very snug and tingh for the majority of the match. Some neat call backs to the Shibata and Nakamura matches with Okada as well. Went far too long without much heat from the crowd and poor selling from Sabre. Great match nonetheless. ****¼


----------



## Corey

Adam Page & The Young Bucks vs. The Briscoes & Punishment Martinez _(ROH TV 6/23)_ ***** (YES!)*
https://www.fite.tv/watch/roh-353/2o6uo/

WILD ass 6-man with a red hot NYC crowd. Bodies flying everywhere, tables being broken, and the Bucks doing usual Bucks things. Great precursor to Best in the World.


----------



## WokeLand

HORA DE LUCHA LIBRE!!!

Lucha Relámpago: Hechicero Vs Stuka Jr-CMLL Super Viernes ***3/4






Best Two Out Three Falls: Caristico, Mistico & Caristico Vs Barbaro Cavernario, ***** Casas & Ultimo Guerrero-CMLL Super Viernes ***1/2






Best Two Out Three Falls CMLL World Middleweight Title Match: Cuatrero Vs Angel de Oro-CMLl Super Viernes ****






Lucha Relampago: Dragon Lee Vs Caristico-CMLL Super Viernes ***1/2+ at ***3/4






Best Two Out Three Falls: LA Park Vs Rush-CMLL Super Viernes ****






LA Park & Hijo de LA Park Vs Dragon Lee & Rush-IWRG ****






And some Wrestling Spain:

Triple W Absolute Title Match: A-Kid Vs Adam Chase-Triple W(White Wolf Wrestlin) Top 1 ***3/4+


----------



## Zatiel

NO but RECOMMENDED to Shane Strickland Vs. Brody King from MLW: The Hunt, which is free on their Youtube channel. Strickland expressed good animosity and aggression against his bounty hunter, but they never sacrificed how tough King is supposed to be. Fun as heck final minutes, too.


----------



## Corey

The Undisputed Era vs. Ricochet & Moustache Mountain _(NXT 6/27)_ ***** (YES!)* (Yet another great tag match from UE. Really good FIP segment with Bate that led to all out mayhem in the finishing stretch. Ricochet fighting off all 3 members of Undisputed was awesome. All 6 of these guys are on fire right now)

*3-Way to the Grave Consequences Match:* Mil Muertes vs. Fenix vs. Jeremiah Crane _(Lucha Underground Season 4, Episode 3)_ **** 3/4 (NO But Recommended)* (The usual violence and brutality we've come to love from LU. Crane takes a beating and you can't ever go wrong with Muertes vs. Fenix. Finish is kinda flat and that's what's holding it back for me)


----------



## MC

*CMLL Super Viernes 22/06*

*Yes To: Rush vs LA Park ****¼*

Crazy uncontrollable brawl. Very intense. Great atmosphere to the match as well which helps. Great rudo work from Rush as well, ripping at the mask of LA Park. La Park smashing Rush's head into the barricades looked brutal and was incredibly sold by Rush. Thought the two DQ finishes along with the countout finish for the third fall were both well done and made sense within the story and protected both.


----------



## fabi1982

UK Champ Day one - UE vs BSS ****

UK Champ Day two - UE vs MM ****

Undisputed era is really the best tag team we have at the moment. And with Adam Cole it makes for the best stable in WWE by FAR!! And I just adore Kyle, he is the best facial impressions wrestler in the whole WWE, this guy just pulls you into an even average match. Hope the UE stays in NXT for at least another year until Vince can ruin these guys.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

The Undisputed Era as a collective unit are in the running for wrestlers of the year for me, they have put on burners this year.


----------



## TD Stinger

Haven't said much about the UK Special yet. A lot of really good wrestling on both days. For my money the best 2 matches were both on the 2nd night. So, it's about time I nominate them.

So, Yes to:

*WWE UK Tournament Special Day 2: Mustache Mountain vs. The Undisputed Era*

Just great tag team action with an electric atmosphere.

*WWE UK Tournament Special Day 2: Aleister Black & Ricochet vs. EC3 & Velveteen Dream*

I did not expect this to be my favorite match from these shows. The talent is there obviously, but with a match like this you kind of expect it to be a house show match where they just kind of coast by on the fun of it.

And in the very beginning of the match, that's exactly what they did. It was just pure shtick from Dream and the rest of them. But then the match gets going and it doesn't stop until the end. So much fun.


----------



## MC

*NOAH Navigation with Emerald Spirits Day Eight 26/06*

*Yes To: Kenou vs Takashi Sugiura (GHC Heavyweight Title Match) ****½ *

Fantastic match. Great intensity to the match. From the entrances to the stare downs to the wrestling. Kenou hurt his neck in the early goings of the match and the way Suguigra went in on it and the way Kenou sold it was very good. Loved the stiff striking from both, Kenou's high headkicks spots were completely well timed and brutal as hell. One point in the match, Suguiura had a Kenou locked in a wrist lock and Kenou reversed out of it and nearly knocked out Suguira with it to a big reaction. They had a great slap/forerarm exchange that went on for a couple of minutes and was did a great job of keeping me interested. Some real good near falls as well with Kenou convincing everyone that he got the pin with another headkick and a footstomp for a close two count. Speaking of which, the crowd decent, cheering for anyone one who was on top of the match. The K-Hall setting helped this match with that big fight feel that it had going into it. Overall this was a fantastic and very enjoyble match with some great striking and great intensity to it. Both wrestlers looked awesome after the match. 

*Yes To: Daisuke Harada vs. Hitoshi Kumano (GHC Junior Heavyweight Title Match) *****

Another great title defence from Harada. Good back and forth battle. Some really great exchanges between the two, particularly at the end. Loved how Harada built up the lift up knee strike and has made it a killer move that signaled the end of the match. He was good as usual. Kumano was really impressive in the match. He shined. Normally he is put with likes of Cody Hall on the lower card but when given the chance, he can put on a show as shown here. His torture rack into a German suplex was amazing. More of this from Kumano please. 

*No But Recommend: Go Shiozaki, Katsuhiko Nakajima & Masa Kitamiya vs. Akitoshi Saito, Masato Tanaka & Naomichi Marufuji ***½ *

*No But Recommend: Mohammed Yone & Quiet Storm vs. Atsushi Kotoge & Kaito Kiyomiya ***½ *


----------



## Corey

*ROH World Tag Team Championship:* The Briscoes (c) vs. The Young Bucks _(Best in the World)_ ***** (YES!)*

HOT ass crowd in Charm City for this one. The usual great teamwork from both sets of brothers and a wild finishing stretch loaded with false finishes. This match delivered so much that it totally killed the atmosphere for the main event. :lol No way it was gonna follow this. 

Jay Lethal vs. KUSHIDA - **** 3/4* (This will get love in here and rightfully so. My only problem was I felt they tried to do a little too much at times and the selling was sacrificed because. Still a fantastic match that the crowd was really into. Felt very different than their other matches. KUSHIDA was very heel-ish)

-----------

Kenny Omega & Kota Ibushi vs. Tetsuya Naito & Hiromu Takahashi _(CEO x NJPW When Worlds Collide)_ **** 3/4* (So this takes a while to get going because there's a lot of stalling and playing to the crowd since it's essentially a glorified house show, but god damn when it does gets going it is GOOD. Ibushi damn near breaks his neck and later on Naito does the same. Some beautiful teamwork from Golden Lovers. No hiccups from them at all here. Well worth a watch)


----------



## Mordecay

From NJPW x CEO When Worlds Collide

No but recommended Taguchi/Dragon Lee vs Roppongi 3K ***3/4

Yes to Golden Lovers vs Naito and Takahashi ****1/4


----------



## MC

*Dragon Gate: Rainbow Gate Day 13 30/06*

*Yes To: Tribe Vanguard (YAMATO, Flamita & BxB Hulk) vs MaxiMuM (Naruki Doi, Big R Shimizu & Jason Lee) *****

Much different multi man match then the usual DG matches. Rather then the go-go-go DG spotfest, this was much reversed with Tribe Vanguard dominated the majority off the match and working over MaxiMuM. Started off with some good arm work from TV on Doi's arm then cutting off Jason Lee from the rest of MaxiMuM. This all built to the hot tag and a fantastic closing stretch. Different from the usual matches but equally as good. 

*No But Recommend: Masato Yoshino & Dragon Kid vs ANTIAS (Shingo Takagi & Eita) ***¾ *

Very good main event with some great interactions that show what awaits at Kobe World. The best parts of the match was Eita vs DK but Takagi and Yoshino looked promising as well. The middle of the section was a bit dull and not much happened but it picked back up by the end.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Happy last day of June!



> NJPW:
> *Roppongi 3K vs. The Young Bucks (Wrestle Kingdom 12) || YES = 14 ||*
> Cody vs. Kota Ibushi (Wrestle Kingdom 12) || YES = 9 ||
> *Minoru Suzuki vs. Hirooki Goto (Wrestle Kingdom 12) || YES = 24 ||*
> *Marty Scurll vs. Hiromu Takahashi vs. KUSHIDA vs. Will Ospreay (Wrestle Kingdom 12) || YES = 18 ||*
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Jay White (Wrestle Kingdom 12) || YES = 2 ||
> *Kenny Omega vs. Chris Jericho (Wrestle Kingdom 12) || YES = 32 ||*
> *Kazuchika Okada vs. Tetsuya Naito (Wrestle Kingdom 12) || YES = 25 ||*
> El Soberano Jr. vs. Sanson (FantasticaMania - Day 6) || YES = 1 ||
> Niebla Roja vs. Gran Guerrero (FantasticaMania - Day 6) || YES = 2 ||
> Angel de Oro & Niebla Roja vs. Gran Guerrero & Ultimo Guerrero (Fantastica Mania - Day 7) || YES = 1 ||
> Volador Jr. vs. El Barbaro Cavernario (Fantastica Mania - Day 7) || YES = 1 ||
> Rush vs. Satoshi Kojima (Fantastica Mania - Day 8) || YES = 2 ||
> Dragon Lee & Mistico vs. Gran Guerrero & Ultimo Guerrero (Fantastica Mania - Day 8) || YES = 2 ||
> *Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Minoru Suzuki (The New Beginning in Sapporo) || YES = 16 ||*
> The Young Bucks vs. Roppongi 3K (The New Beginning in Sapporo - Day 2) || YES = 6 ||
> *Kenny Omega vs. Jay White (The New Beginning in Sapporo - Day 2) || YES = 11 ||*
> CHAOS vs. Los Ingobernables de Japon (Road to the New Beginning - Day 6) || YES = 3 ||
> Los Ingobernables de Japon vs. CHAOS (Road to the New Beginning - Day 7) || YES = 3 ||
> Tetsuya Naito vs. YOSHI-HASHI (The New Beginning in Osaka) || YES = 1 ||
> *Will Ospreay vs. Hiromu Takahashi (The New Beginning in Osaka) || YES = 11 ||*
> *Kazuchika Okada vs. SANADA (The New Beginning in Osaka) || YES = 13 ||*
> Flip Gordon vs. Hiromu Takahashi vs. KUSHIDA (Honor Rising - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> Bullet Club vs. Golden Lovers & Chase Owens (Honor Rising - Day 1) || YES = 3 ||
> Dalton Castle vs. Beer City Bruiser vs. Beretta (Honor Rising - Day 2) || YES = 2 ||
> *Bullet Club vs. Golden Lovers (Honor Rising - Day 2) || YES = 11 ||*
> Roppongi 3K vs. Los Ingobernables de Japon vs. Suzuki-gun (46th Anniversary Show) || YES = 1 ||
> Taichi vs. Tetsuya Naito (46th Anniversary Show) || YES = 1 ||
> Minoru Suzuki vs. Togi Makabe (46th Anniversary Show) || YES = 3 ||
> Kazuchika Okada vs. Will Ospreay (46th Anniversary Show) || YES = 7 ||
> Juice Robinson vs. Yujiro Takahashi (New Japan Cup - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> *Michael Elgin vs. Tomohiro Ishii (New Japan Cup - Day 1) || YES = 17 ||*
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Taichi (New Japan Cup - Day 2) || YES = 7 ||
> *Kota Ibushi vs. YOSHI-HASHI (New Japan Cup - Day 3) || YES = 10 ||*
> *Tetsuya Naito vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (New Japan Cup - Day 3) || YES = 16 ||*
> Chuckie T vs. SANADA (New Japan Cup - Day 4) || YES = 2 ||
> Juice Robinson vs. Michael Elgin (New Japan Cup - Day 5) || YES = 1 ||
> * Kota Ibushi vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (New Japan Cup - Day 6) || YES = 12 ||*
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Juice Robinson (New Japan Cup - Day 7) || YES = 7 ||
> *SANADA vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (New Japan Cup - Day 8) || YES = 11 ||*
> *Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (New Japan Cup - Finals) || YES = 14 ||*
> Jushin Liger vs. Will Ospreay (Strong Style Evolved) || YES = 1 ||
> CHAOS vs. Suzuki-gun (Strong Style Evolved) || YES = 2 ||
> Jay White vs. Hangman Page (Strong Style Evolved) || YES = 3 ||
> *Golden Lovers vs. The Young Bucks (Strong Style Evolved) || YES = 25 ||*
> *Will Ospreay vs. Marty Scurll (Sakura Genesis) || YES = 14 ||*
> Bullet Club vs. Golden Lovers (Sakura Genesis) || YES = 2 ||
> *Kazuchika Okada vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (Sakura Genesis) || YES = 17 ||*
> Toa Henare vs. Tomohiro Ishii (Road to Wrestling Dontaku - Day 10) || YES = 5 |
> Hirooki Goto vs. Juice Robinson (Road to Wrestling Dontaku - Day 12) || YES = 9 ||
> Minoru Suzuki vs. Tetsuya Naito (Wrestling Hinokuni) || YES = 1 ||
> CHAOS vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi & KUSHIDA (Wrestling Dontaku - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> Cody vs. Kota Ibushi (Wrestling Dontaku - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> Hangman Page vs. Kenny Omega (Wrestling Dontaku - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> *Will Ospreay vs. KUSHIDA (Wrestling Dontaku - Day 2) || YES = 10 ||*
> *Kazuchika Okada vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (Wrestling Dontaku - Day 2) || YES = 14 ||*
> ACH vs. Flip Gordon (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 1) || YES = 5 ||
> Taiji Ishimori vs. Will Ospreay (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 1) || YES = 4 ||
> Dragon Lee vs. SHO (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 2) || YES = 4 ||
> Chris Sabin vs. KUSHIDA (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 2) || YES = 2 ||
> Hiromu Takahashi vs. Marty Scurll (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 2) || YES = 4 ||
> ACH vs. Will Ospreay (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 3) || YES = 3 ||
> Chris Sabin vs. SHO (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 4) || YES = 3 ||
> KUSHIDA vs. Marty Scurll (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 4) || YES = 5 ||
> El Desperado vs. Hiromu Takahashi (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 4) || YES = 8 ||
> Will Ospreay vs. YOH (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 5) || YES = 1 ||
> Dragon Lee vs. Hiromu Takahashi (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 6) || YES = 6 ||
> KUSHIDA vs. SHO (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 8) || YES = 4 ||
> Hiromu Takahashi vs. Ryusuke Taguchi (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 8) || YES = 2 ||
> El Desperado vs. KUSHIDA (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 10) || YES = 1 ||
> Hiromu Takahashi vs. SHO (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 12) || YES = 1 ||
> Dragon Lee vs. KUSHIDA (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 12) || YES = 1 ||
> Chris Sabin vs. Ryusuke Taguchi (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 13) || YES = 1 ||
> Dragon Lee vs. El Desperado (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 13) || YES = 1 ||
> Flip Gordon vs. Will Ospreay (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 13) || YES = 4 ||
> Taiji Ishimori vs. YOH (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 13) || YES = 2 ||
> Marty Scurll vs. SHO (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 13) || YES = 2 ||
> Hiromu Takahashi vs. KUSHIDA (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 13) || YES = 5 ||
> *Hiromu Takahashi vs. Taiji Ishimori (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Finals) || YES = 15 ||*
> *Los Ingobernables de Japon vs. The Young Bucks (Dominion) || YES = 10 ||*
> *Will Ospreay vs. Hiromu Takahashi (Dominion) || YES = 14 ||*
> Tetsuya Naito vs. Chris Jericho (Dominion) || YES = 9 ||
> *Kazuchika Okada vs. Kenny Omega (Dominion) || YES = 26 ||*
> Michael Elgin vs. Hirooki Goto (Kizuna Road - Day 2) || YES = 3 ||
> Golden Lovers vs. Los Ingobernables de Japon (CEO x NJPW When Worlds Collide) || YES = 1 ||
> 
> Other Puro:
> Daisuke Sekimoto & Kazusada Higuchi vs. Hideki Suzuki & Konosuke Takeshita (DDT/BJW Toshikoshi Pro-Wrestling ~ Toshiwasure! Two Organization Shuffle Tag Tournament) || YES = 1 ||
> Joe Doering vs. Zeus (AJPW New Year Wars - Day 1) || YES = 7 ||
> Daisuke Sekimoto & Hideki Suzuki vs. Twin Towers (BJW New Year) || YES = 4 ||
> Daichi Hashimoto vs. Ryuichi Kawakami (BJW New Year) || YES = 1 ||
> Masashi Takeda vs. Takumi Tsukamoto (BJW New Year) || YES = 1 ||
> Naoya Nomura vs. Ryouji Sai (AJPW New Year Wars - Day 2) || YES = 2 ||
> Burning Wild vs. Violent Giants (AJPW New Years Wars - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> *Mike Bailey vs. Shuji Ishikawa (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Shinjuku) || YES = 11 ||*
> Jiro Kuroshio vs. Konosuke Takeshita (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Shinjuku) || YES = 3 ||
> Kenoh vs. Kaito Kiyomiya (NOAH Navigation For The Future - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Konosuke Takeshita vs. Tetsuya Endo (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Osaka - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Akito vs. Shuji Ishikawa (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Osaka - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Jiro Kuroshio vs. Tetsuya Endo (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Nerima) || YES = 1 ||
> HARASHIMA vs. Konosuke Takeshita (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Nerima) || YES = 1 ||
> Mike Bailey vs. Yukio Sakaguchi (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Yokohama) || YES = 4 ||
> Daisuke Sasaki vs. Shuji Ishikawa (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Yokohama) || YES = 1 ||
> Masa Kitamiya & Masato Tanaka vs. Naomichi Marufuji & Shingo Takagi (Riki Choshu Produce Power Hall ~ Set Back The Clock) || YES = 1 ||
> Daisuke Sasaki vs. Mike Bailey (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Shin-Kiba) || YES = 1 ||
> Kazusada Higuchi vs. Shuji Ishikawa (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Shin-Kiba) || YES = 3 ||
> Keisuke Ishii vs. Konosuke Takeshita (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Shin-Kiba) || YES = 2 ||
> HARASHIMA vs. Tetsuya Endo (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Shin-Kiba) || YES = 1 ||
> Arisa Nakajima vs. Misaki Ohata (SEAdLINNNG Now Or Never) || YES = 1 ||
> Dezmond Xavier & Zachary Wentz vs. Bandido & Flamita (Dragon Gate Open The New Year Gate - Day 3) || YES = 1 ||
> Masaaki Mochizuki & Susumu Yokosuka vs. Tribe Vanguard (Dragon Gate Open The New Year Gate - Day 3) || YES = 1 ||
> Fuminori Abe vs. Takuya Nomura (BJW ~To Was Gat Early~) || YES = 2 ||
> Oedo Tai vs. Queen’s Quest (Stardom 7th Anniversary) || YES = 4 ||
> Taichi vs. Tetsuya Naito (TAKA & Taichi Produce TAKATAICHIMANIA) || YES = 2 ||
> HARASHIMA vs. Shuji Ishikawa (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix The Final!!) || YES = 2 ||
> Jun Akiyama & Yuji Nagata vs. Naoya Nomura & Ryouji Sai (AJPW Yokohama Twilight Blues Special) || YES = 2 ||
> Violent Giants vs. Yoshiken (AJPW Yokohama Twilight Blues Special) || YES = 4 ||
> ANTIAS vs. MaxiMuM vs. Tribe Vanguard (Dragon Gate Kotoka Road To Final - Day 5) || YES = 1 ||
> Masaaki Mochizuki vs. Kzy (Dragon Gate Kotoka Road To Final - Day 5) || YES = 7 ||
> Mary Apache, Mayu Iwatani & Tam Nakano vs. Oedo Tai (Stardom 10/02) || YES = 1 ||
> Oedo Tai vs. Mayu Iwatani & Tam Nakano (Stardom Queen’s Fest) || YES = 1 ||
> Io Shirai vs. Momo Watanabe (Stardom Queen’s Fest) || YES = 5 ||
> Hideki Suzuki & Jay Bradley vs. Atsushi Kotoge & Naomichi Marufuji (NOAH Navigation of Dash - Day 5) || YES = 1 ||
> Daisuke Sekimoto & Shuji Ishikawa vs. HARASHIMA & Konosuke Takeshita (DDT Into The Fight) || YES = 1 ||
> Daichi Hashimoto vs. Yasufumi Nakanoue (BJW 27/02) || YES = 2 ||
> MaxiMuM vs. Tribe Vanguard (Dragon Gate Champion Gate in Osaka - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Masaaki Mochizuki vs. Ben-K (Dragon Gate Champion Gate in Osaka - Day 2) || YES = 4 ||
> MaxiMuM & CK1 vs. Tribe Vanguard, Don Fujiii, Kagetora & Masaaki Mochizuki (Dragon Gate Kotoka Road To Final - The Ending) || YES = 1 ||
> Daichi Hashimoto vs. Takuya Nomura (BJW Ikkitousen ~ Strong Climb - Day 1) || YES = 3 ||
> Daisuke Harada vs. HAYATA (NOAH The Great Voyage in Yokohama) || YES = 1 ||
> Mohammed Yone & Quiet Storm vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima & Masa Kitamiya (NOAH The Great Voyage in Yokohama) || YES = 1 ||
> Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Hideki Suzuki (BJW Big Japan Full Metal) || YES = 3 ||
> Atsushi Kotoge & Naomichi Marufuji vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima & Masa Kitamiya (NOAH Global Tag League - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Takuya Nomura vs. Yuya Aoki (BJW Ikkitousen ~ Strong Climb - Day 2) || YES = 3 ||
> HARASHIMA & Naomichi Marufuji vs. Daisuke Sekimoto & Kazusada Higuchi (DDT Judgment ~ DDT 21st Anniversary Show ~) || YES = 3 ||
> Konosuke Takeshita vs. Shuji Ishikawa (DDT Judgement ~ DDT 21st Anniversary Show ~) || YES = 4 ||
> Atsushi Aoki vs. Shuji Kondo (AJPW Dream Power Series - Day 5) || YES = 1 ||
> Joe Doering vs. Kento Miyahara (AJPW Dream Power Series - Day 5) || YES = 1 ||
> ANTIAS vs. Genki Horiguchi & Kzy (Dragon Gate Glorious Gate - Day 9) || YES = 1 ||
> Go Shiozaki & Kaito Kiyomiya vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima & Masa Kitamiya (NOAH Global Tag League - Day 4) || YES = 1 ||
> Atsushi Kotoge & Naomichi Marufuji vs. Kenoh & Takashi Sugiura (NOAH Global Tag League - Day 4) || YES = 1 ||
> Daichi Hashimoto vs. Yasufumi Nakanoue (BJW Ikkitousen ~ Strong Climb - Day 6) || YES = 1 ||
> ANTIAS vs. Genki Horiguchi, Kzy, Punch Tominaga, Susumu Yokosuka & YASSHI (Dragon Gate The Gate of Passion - Day 3) || YES = 1 ||
> Shuji Ishikawa vs. Yuji Hino (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Kento Miyahara vs. Shingo Takagi (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 1) || YES = 3 ||
> Suwama vs. Zeus (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Kento Miyahara vs. Naoya Nomura (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 2) || YES = 2 ||
> Go Shiozaki & Kaito Kiyomiya vs. Kenoh & Takashi Sugiura (NOAH Global Tag League - Day 9) || YES = 1 ||
> Shingo Takagi vs. Yuji Hino (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 7) || YES = 3 ||
> Jun Akiyama vs. Suwama (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 7) || YES = 1 ||
> Kento Miyahara vs. Shuji Ishikawa (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 7) || YES = 1 ||
> Daichi Hashimoto vs. Hideki Suzuki (BJW Sapporo 2 Days - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Arisa Nakajima vs. Mio Momono (SEAdLINNNG Shin-Kiba 3rd NIGHT) || YES = 1 ||
> Hana Kimura vs. Mika Iwata (Sendai Girls 19/04) || YES = 2 ||
> Io Shirai vs. Meiko Satomura (Sendai Girls 19/04) || YES = 4 ||
> Chihiro Hashimoto vs. Ayako Hamada (Sendai Girls 19/04) || YES = 1 ||
> Jun Akiyama vs. Zeus (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 11) || YES = 1 ||
> Naoya Nomura vs. Shingo Takagi (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 13) || YES = 1 ||
> Jun Akiyama vs. Naomichi Marufuji (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 13) || YES = 2 ||
> Shingo Takagi vs. Shuji Ishikawa (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 14) || YES = 3 ||
> Yuko Miyamoto vs. HARASHIMA (DDT Max Bump) || YES = 1 ||
> Nobuhiro Shimatani vs. Saki Akai (DDT Max Bump) || YES = 1 ||
> Katsuhiko Nakajima & Masa Kitamiya vs. Go Shiozaki & Kaito Kiyomiya (NOAH Great Voyage in Niigata) || YES = 1 ||
> Takashi Sugiura vs. Atsushi Kotoge (NOAH Great Voyage in Niigata) || YES = 1 ||
> Kento Miyahara vs. Naomichi Marufuji (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 15) || YES = 4 ||
> MaxiMuM vs. Natural Vibes (Dragon Gate The Gate of Passion - Day 15) || YES = 1 ||
> Hideki Suzuki vs. Daisuke Sekimoto (BJW Endless Survivor) || YES = 2 ||
> ANTIAS vs. Big Ben (Dragon Gate Dead Or Alive) || YES = 2 ||
> MaxiMuM vs. Natural Vibes (Dragon Gate Dead Or Alive) || YES = 3 ||
> El Lindaman vs. Masaaki Mochizuki vs. Punch Tominaga vs. Ryo Saito vs. Shingo Takagi vs. YAMATO vs. Yasushi Kanda (Dragon Gate Dead Or Alive) || YES = 3 ||
> Masato Yoshino vs. Shingo Takagi (Dragon Gate King of Gate - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Kzy vs. YAMATO (Dragon Gate King of Gate - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> Masato Yoshino vs. Susumu Yokosuka (Dragon Gate King of Gate - Day 5) || YES = 1 ||
> Ben-K vs. Kzy (Dragon Gate King of Gate - Day 5) || YES = 2 ||
> Shigehiro Irie vs. Keisuke Ishii (DDT Audience) || YES = 1 ||
> Io Shirai vs. Momo Watanabe (Stardom Gold Star) || YES = 4 ||
> Kento Miyahara vs. Naomichi Marufuji (AJPW Super Power Series - Day 7) || YES = 3 ||
> Shingo Takagi vs. Susumu Yokosuka (Dragon Gate King of Gate - Day 10) || YES = 1 ||
> Go Shiozaki & Kaito Kiyomiya vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima & Masa Kitamiya (NOAH Navigation With Breeze - Day 10) || YES = 1 ||
> Naruki Dog vs. YAMATO (Dragon Gate King of Gate - Day 13) || YES = 1 ||
> Masato Yoshino vs. YAMATO (Dragon Gate King of Gate - Day 16) || YES = 1 ||
> Kaito Kiyomiya vs. Kenoh (NOAH Navigation With Emerald Spirits - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Big Ben vs. Tribe Vanguard (Dragon Gate King of Gate - Day 17) || YES = 1 ||
> Masaaki Mochizuki vs. Masato Yoshino (Dragon Gate King of Gate - Day 17) || YES = 1 ||
> Ayato Yoshida & Kaito Kiyomiya vs. Takuya Nomura & Toru Sugiura (Fortune Dream 5) || YES = 1 ||
> Oedo Tai vs. Thunder Rock (Stardom Goddesses of Destiny) || YES = 1 ||
> Shigehiro Irie vs. Kazusada Higuchi (DDT What Are You Doing) || YES = 1 ||
> Daisuke Harada vs. Hitoshi Kumano (NOAH Navigation With Emerald Spirits - Day 8) || YES = 1 ||
> Takashi Sugiura vs. Kenoh (NOAH Navigation With Emerald Spirits - Day 8) || YES = 1 ||
> MaxiMuM vs. Tribe Vanguard (Dragon Gate Rainbow Gate - Day 9) || YES = 1 ||
> 
> Europe Indy:
> Doug Williams vs. Michael May (OTT Contenders 5) || YES = 1 ||
> Jordan Devlin vs. Darren Kearney (OTT Contenders 5) || YES = 1 ||
> Grizzled Young Veterans vs. Moustache Mountain (PROGRESS Chapter 61: Don’t Touch Me… Don’t… Don’t Touch Me) || YES = 1 ||
> Pete Dunne vs. Joseph Conners (PROGRESS Chapter 61: Don’t Touch Me… Don’t… Don’t Touch Me) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Brooks vs. Will Ospreay (PROGRESS Chapter 61: Don’t Touch Me… Don’t… Don’t Touch Me) || YES = 4 ||
> Travis Banks vs. Chris Brookes (PROGRESS Chapter 61: Don’t Touch Me… Don’t… Don’t Touch Me) || YES = 3 ||
> Monster Consulting & Ringkampf vs. RISE (wXw Back To The Roots XVII) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Brooks vs. Ryan Smile (RevPro High Stakes) || YES = 1 ||
> Mark Andrews vs. Will Ospreay (RevPro High Stakes) || YES = 2 ||
> Moustache Mountain vs. Suzuki-gun (RevPro High Stakes) || YES = 5 ||
> Chris Brookes vs. Trent Seven vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (PROGRESS Chapter 62: Fear No More, Come To Dust) || YES = 2 ||
> Travis Banks vs. TK Cooper (PROGRESS Chapter 62: Fear No More, Come To Dust) || YES = 1 ||
> *WALTER vs. Timothy Thatcher (PROGRESS Chapter 62: Fear No More, Come To Dust) || YES = 20 ||*
> Travis Banks vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (OTT Homecoming - Dublin) || YES = 1 ||
> Keith Lee vs. Mike Bailey (OTT Homecoming - Dublin) || YES = 2 ||
> Jordan Devlin vs. Timothy Thatcher (OTT Homecoming - Dublin) || YES = 1 ||
> The Kings of the North vs. The Rapture (OTT Homecoming - Dublin) || YES = 1 ||
> Chuck Taylor vs. Mark Haskins (OTT Homecoming - Belfast) || YES = 1 ||
> Keith Lee vs. Timothy Thatcher (OTT Homecoming - Belfast) || YES = 1 ||
> The Rapture vs. The Kings of the North (OTT Homecoming - Belfast) || YES = 1 ||
> David Starr vs. Mike Bailey (RevPro Live At The Cockpit 26) || YES = 1 ||
> Travis Banks vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (RevPro Live At The Cockpit 26) || YES = 1 ||
> Tyler Bate vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (PROGRESS Chapter 63: Take Me Underground) || YES = 7 ||
> British Strong Style vs. David Starr & Matt Riddle (PROGRESS Chapter 63: Take Me Underground) || YES = 4 ||
> Mark Davis vs. WALTER (PROGRESS Chapter 63: Take Me Underground) || YES = 6 ||
> David Starr vs. WALTER (FCP A Tribute to Francois Trebec) || YES = 2 ||
> Jonah Rock vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (PROGRESS Chapter 64: Thunderbastards Are Go!) || YES = 1 ||
> Chris Brookes vs. Eddie Dennis vs. Mark Andrews vs. Morgan Webster vs. Pete Dunne vs. TK Cooper vs. Trent Seven vs. Tyler Bate (PROGRESS Chapter 64: Thunderbastards Are Go!) || YES = 1 ||
> Alexander James vs. Timothy Thatcher (AMBITION 9) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. WALTER (AMBITION 9) || YES = 3 ||
> Mike Bailey vs. Timothy Thatcher (AMBITION 9) || YES = 1 ||
> Lucky Kid vs. Timothy Thatcher (wXw 16 Carat Gold - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> John Klinger vs. Ilja Dragunov vs. WALTER (wXw 16 Carat Gold - Day 2) || YES = 6 ||
> Absolute Andy vs. Timothy Thatcher (wXw 16 Carat Gold - Day 3) || YES = 1 ||
> Ringkampf vs. RISE (wXw 16 Carat Gold - Day 3) || YES = 1 ||
> Absolute Andy vs. David Starr (wXw 16 Carat Gold - Day 3) || YES = 2 ||
> David Starr vs. WALTER (Defiant Lights Out) || YES = 1 ||
> Ilja Dragunov vs. David Starr vs. Travis Banks vs. WALTER (wXw We Love Wrestling Tour: London) || YES = 1 ||
> Travis Banks vs. Morgan Webster (PROGRESS Chapter 65: Have Some Faith In The Sound) || YES = 1 ||
> David Starr vs. WALTER (Defiant Road to No Regrets) || YES = 1 ||
> Jordynne Grace vs. Livvii Grace (EVE #SHEVOLUTION) || YES = 1 ||
> The Angel Cruzers vs. The Kings of the North (OTT Martina’s Gaff Party 3: Sayonara Session Moth) || YES = 1 ||
> LJ Cleary vs. Joey Janela vs. Martina The Session Moth vs. Joey Janela vs. TK Cooper (OTT Martina’s Gaff Party 3: Sayonara Session Moth) || YES = 1 ||
> Jordan Devlin vs. Angelico (OTT Martina’s Gaff Party 3: Sayonara Session Moth) || YES = 1 ||
> Lucky Kid vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (wXw We Love Wrestling Tour: Frankfurt) || YES = 1 ||
> Ilja Dragunov vs. WALTER (wXw Superstars of Wrestling) || YES = 2 ||
> Doug Williams vs. Pete Dunne (PROGRESS Chapter 68: Super Strong Style 16 - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Angelico vs. Mark Andrews (PROGRESS Chapter 68: Super Strong Style 16 - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Chris Brookes vs. Kassius Ohno (PROGRESS Chapter 68: Super Strong Style 16 - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Angelico vs. Keith Lee (PROGRESS Chapter 68: Super Strong Style 16 - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> David Starr vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (PROGRESS Chapter 68: Super Strong Style 16 - Day 2) || YES = 6 ||
> Kassius Ohno vs. Tyler Bate (PROGRESS Chapter 68: Super Strong Style 16 - Day 2) || YES = 4 ||
> Travis Banks vs. WALTER (PROGRESS Chapter 68: Super Strong Style 16 - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> David Starr vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (wXw Shotgun #353) || YES = 1 ||
> Aussie Open vs. The Chosen Bros (RevPro Epic Encounter) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Will Ospreay (OTT ScrapperMania IV) || YES = 3 ||
> Jeff Cobb vs. Tomohiro Ishii (OTT ScrapperMania IV) || YES = 2 ||
> The Rapture vs. The Angel Cruzers (OTT ScrapperMania IV) || YES = 1 ||
> Keith Lee vs. Minoru Suzuki (OTT ScrapperMania IV) || YES = 2 ||
> Jordan Devlin vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (OTT ScrapperMania IV) || YES = 4 ||
> WALTER vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (wXw We Love Wrestling Tour: Hamburg) || YES = 1 ||
> David Starr vs. WALTER (PROGRESS Chapter 69: Be Here Now) || YES = 1 ||
> 
> US Indy:
> David Starr vs. Joey Janela (Beyond Heavy Lies The Crown) || YES = 1 ||
> Keith Lee vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (PWG Mystery Vortex V) || YES = 4 ||
> The Chosen Bros vs. Ringkampf (PWG Mystery Vortex V) || YES = 3 ||
> Eddie Kingston vs. Leo Howlett (NWL 13/01) || YES = 1 ||
> Catch Point vs. Ringkampf (EVOLVE 98) || YES = 2 ||
> AR Fox vs. Matt Riddle (EVOLVE 98) || YES = 1 ||
> Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Darby Allin (EVOLVE 98) || YES = 7 ||
> Fred Yehi vs. Timothy Thatcher (EVOLVE 99) || YES = 2 ||
> WALTER vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (EVOLVE 99) || YES = 6 ||
> Keith Lee vs. Chris Dickinson (EVOLVE 99) || YES = 1 ||
> Markus Crane vs. SHLAK (GCW Hit ‘Em Up) || YES = 1 ||
> B-Boy vs. Daniel Makabe (3-2-1 BATTLE! Battle Rumble) || YES = 1 ||
> Jonathan Gresham vs. Mike Quackenbush (Beyond Spirit of 76) || YES = 1 ||
> David Starr vs. Matt Riddle (Beyond Spirit of 76) || YES = 2 ||
> Jeff Cobb vs. Matt Riddle (MLW Road to the World Championship) || YES = 2 ||
> Darby Allin vs. Sami Callihan (MLW Road to the World Championship) || YES = 2 ||
> Chet Sterling vs. John Skyler (CWF Mid-Atlantic Worldwide 14/02) || YES = 1 ||
> Michael Elgin vs. Tetsuya Naito (REVOLVER Friday the 16th Naito Takes Dayton) || YES = 1 ||
> James Drake vs. Matt Riddle (EVOLVE 100) || YES = 4 ||
> Keith Lee vs. AR Fox (EVOLVE 100) || YES = 1 ||
> Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Austin Theory (EVOLVE 100) || YES = 1 ||
> Chris Dickinson vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (EVOLVE 101) || YES = 1 ||
> Keith Lee vs. Tracy Williams (EVOLVE 101) || YES = 1 ||
> Austin Theory vs. Darby Allin vs. Jaka vs. Matt Riddle (EVOLVE 101) || YES = 1 ||
> CW Anderson vs. Dasher Hatfield (BLPW Jar of Flies) || YES = 1 ||
> Bandido & Flamita vs. The Rascalz (PWG Time Is A Flat Circle) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Brooks vs. Will Ospreay (PWG Time Is A Flat Circle) || YES = 1 ||
> Jeff Cobb vs. Jonah Rock (PWG Time Is A Flat Circle) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (PWG Time Is A Flat Circle) || YES = 1 ||
> Trevor Lee vs. Roy Wilkins (CWF Mid-Atlantic Worldwide 14/03) || YES = 2 ||
> Tom Lawlor vs. WALTER (GCW Matt Riddle’s Bloodsport) || YES = 7 ||
> Nick Gage vs. Timothy Thatcher (GCW Matt Riddle’s Bloodsport) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Minoru Suzuki (GCW Matt Riddle’s Bloodsport) || YES = 9 ||
> AR Fox vs. Will Ospreay (EVOLVE 102) || YES = 2 ||
> Daisuke Sekimoto & Munenori Sawa vs. Ringkampf (EVOLVE 102) || YES = 9 ||
> Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Matt Riddle (EVOLVE 102) || YES = 8 ||
> Jeff Cobb vs. Tomohiro Ishii (WrestleCon Mark Hitchcock Memorial Supershow) || YES = 4 ||
> Bandido & Flamita vs. Rey Fenix & Rey Horus (WrestleCon Mark Hitchcock Memorial Supershow) || YES = 3 ||
> Adam Brooks vs. Sammy Guevara vs. Shane Strickland vs. Will Ospreay (WrestleCon Mark Hitchock Memorial Supershow) || YES = 1 ||
> Timothy Thatcher vs. Toni Storm (Beyond/WWR Lit Up) || YES = 1 ||
> Dominic Garrini vs. Timothy Thatcher (EVOLVE 103) || YES = 1 ||
> Jaka vs. Munenori Sawa (EVOLVE 103) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Daisuke Sekimoto (EVOLVE 103) || YES = 1 ||
> CHAOS vs. Flip Gordon, Kota Ibushi & Shane Strickland (RevPro WrestleCon) || YES = 1 ||
> Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Tomohiro Ishii (RevPro WrestleCon) || YES = 6 ||
> Munenori Sawa vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (WWN Supershow: Mercury Rising) || YES = 1 ||
> Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Keith Lee (WWN Supershow: Mercury Rising) || YES = 3 ||
> Catch Point vs. Ringkampf (WWN Supershow: Mercury Rising) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Will Ospreay (WWN Supershow: Mercury Rising) || YES = 6 ||
> DJZ vs. Eli Everfly vs. ****** Loco vs. KTB vs. Teddy Hart vs. Tony Deppen (GCW Joey Janela’s Spring Break 2) || YES = 2 ||
> PCO vs. WALTER (GCW Joey Janela’s Spring Break 2) || YES = 9 ||
> WALTER vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (PROGRESS Chapter 67: Bourbon Is Also A Biscuit) || YES = 5 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Shane Strickland (MLW The World Championship Final) || YES = 3 ||
> Ringkampf vs. Violence Unlimited (PWG All Star Weekend 14 - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> The Chosen Bros vs. The Young Bucks vs. The Rascalz (PWG All Star Weekend 14 - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Chris Dickinson vs. PCO (BLP Slamilton) || YES = 1 ||
> Aero Boy vs. Ciclope vs. Miedo Extremo (IWA-MS King of the Deathmatches) || YES = 1 ||
> John Wayne Murdoch vs. Nick Gage vs. SHLAK (IWA-MS King of the Deathmatches) || YES = 1 ||
> Eric Ryan vs. Miedo Extremo (GCW Tournament of Survival 3) || YES = 1 ||
> Alex Colon vs. Ciclope (GCW Tournament of Survival 3) || YES = 1 ||
> Darby Allin vs. WALTER (EVOLVE 106) || YES = 4 ||
> 
> WWE:
> Roman Reigns vs. Samoa Joe (RAW 01/01) || YES = 6 ||
> Johnny Gargano vs. The Velveteen Dream (NXT 24/01) || YES = 4 ||
> The Undisputed Era vs. The Authors of Pain (NXT Takeover: Philadelphia) || YES = 3 ||
> *Adam Cole vs. Aleister Black (NXT Takeover: Philadelphia) || YES = 16 ||*
> *Andrade Almas vs. Johnny Gargano (NXT Takeover: Philadelphia) || YES = 36 ||*
> 30-Man Royal Rumble (Royal Rumble) || YES = 10 ||
> Brock Lesnar vs. Braun Strowman vs. Kane (Royal Rumble) || YES = 1 ||
> 30-Woman Royal Rumble (Royal Rumble) || YES = 1 ||
> Asuka vs. Sasha Banks (RAW 29/01) || YES = 2 ||
> TJP vs. Tyler Bate (205 Live 30/01) || YES = 2 ||
> Roderick Strong vs. Tyler Bate (NXT 31/01) || YES = 4 ||
> Hideo Itami vs. Roderick Strong (205 Live 06/02) || YES = 3 ||
> SAnitY vs. The Undisputed Era (NXT 07/02) || YES = 3 ||
> Apollo Crews vs. Bray Wyatt vs. Finn Bálor vs. Matt Hardy vs. Seth Rollins (RAW 12/02) || YES = 1 ||
> Drew Gulak vs. Tony Nese (205 Live 13/02) || YES = 2 ||
> Pete Dunne vs. Roderick Strong (NXT 14/02) || YES = 5 ||
> Braun Strowman vs. Elias vs. Finn Bálor vs. John Cena vs. Roman Reigns vs. Seth Rollins vs. The Miz (RAW 19/02) || YES = 4 ||
> Andrade Almas vs. Johnny Gargano (NXT 21/02) || YES = 7 ||
> Alexa Bliss vs. Bayley vs. Mandy Rose vs. Mickie James vs. Sasha Banks vs. Sonya Deville (Elimination Chamber) || YES = 2 ||
> Asuka vs. Nia Jax (Elimination Chamber) || YES = 2 ||
> AJ Styles vs. John Cena (SmackDown Live 27/02) || YES = 1 ||
> Cedric Alexander vs. TJP (205 Live 27/02) || YES = 1 ||
> Kalisto vs. Roderick Strong (205 Live 27/02) || YES = 4 ||
> Jinder Mahal vs. Randy Orton (SmackDown Live 06/03) || YES = 1 ||
> Buddy Murphy vs. Mustafa Ali (205 Live 06/03) || YES = 1 ||
> AJ Styles vs. Baron Corbin vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. John Cena vs. Kevin Owens vs. Sami Zayn (Fastlane) || YES = 4 ||
> Cedric Alexander vs. Roderick Strong (205 Live 13/03) || YES = 2 ||
> Pete Dunne vs. Adam Cole (NXT 14/03) || YES = 1 ||
> Danny Burch & Oney Lorcan vs. Pete Dunne & Roderick Strong (NXT 21/03) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Kassius Ohno (NXT 21/03) || YES = 1 ||
> Finn Bálor vs. Seth Rollins (RAW 02/04) || YES = 1 ||
> *Adam Cole vs. EC3 vs. Killian Dain vs. Lars Sullivan vs. Ricochet vs. The Velveteen Dream (NXT Takeover: New Orleans) || YES = 22 ||*
> Ember Moon vs. Shayna Baszler (NXT Takeover: New Orleans) || YES = 4 ||
> *Andrade Almas vs. Aleister Black (NXT Takeover: New Orleans) || YES = 20 ||*
> *Johnny Gargano vs. Tommaso Ciampa (NXT Takeover: New Orleans) || YES = 25 ||*
> The Miz vs. Finn Bálor vs. Seth Rollins (WrestleMania 34) || YES = 8 ||
> Charlotte Flair vs. Asuka (WrestleMania 34) || YES = 8 ||
> Randy Orton vs. Bobby Roode vs. Jinder Mahal vs. Rusev (WrestleMania 34) || YES = 2 ||
> *Kurt Angle & Ronda Rousey vs. Stephanie McMahon & Triple H (WrestleMania 34) || YES = 16 ||*
> Daniel Bryan & Shane McMahon vs. Kevin Owens & Sami Zayn (WrestleMania 34) || YES = 4 ||
> AJ Styles vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (WrestleMania 34) || YES = 3 ||
> AJ Styles vs. Daniel Bryan (SmackDown 10/04) || YES = 3 ||
> Akira Tozawa & Hideo Itami vs. Gran Metalik & Hideo Itami (205 Live 17/04) || YES = 1 ||
> Drew Gulak vs. Kalisto vs. Mustafa Ali vs. TJP vs. Tony Nese (205 Live 24/04) || YES = 3 ||
> Cedric Alexander vs. Kalisto (Greatest Royal Rumble) || YES = 1 ||
> Seth Rollins vs. Finn Bálor vs. Samoa Joe vs. The Miz (Greatest Royal Rumble) || YES = 1 ||
> Seth Rollins vs. Finn Bálor (RAW 30/04) || YES = 3 ||
> *Seth Rollins vs. The Miz (Backlash) || YES = 12 ||*
> AJ Styles vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (Backlash) || YES = 1 ||
> Roman Reigns vs. Samoa Joe (Backlash) || YES = 1 ||
> Jeff Hardy vs. The Miz (SmackDown 08/05) || YES = 2 ||
> Buddy Murphy vs. Mustafa Ali (205 Live 08/05) || YES = 1 ||
> AJ Styles vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (SmackDown 15/05) || YES = 1 ||
> Danny Burch, Oney Lorcan & Pete Dunne vs. The Undisputed Era (NXT 16/05) || YES = 2 ||
> Daniel Bryan vs. The Miz (WWE Live 17/05) || YES = 1 ||
> Daniel Bryan vs. Jeff Hardy (SmackDown 22/05) || YES = 1 ||
> Akira Tozawa vs. Hideo Itami (205 Live 22/05) || YES = 1 ||
> Cedric Alexander vs. Buddy Murphy (205 Live 29/05) || YES = 4 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Zack Gibson (NXT Live 12/06) || YES = 1 ||
> Pete Dunne vs. Kyle O’Reilly (NXT 13/06) || YES = 4 ||
> Drew Gulak vs. Jack Gallagher (UK Championship Tournament First-Round) || YES = 3 ||
> *The Undisputed Era vs. Danny Burch & Oney Lorcan (NXT Takeover: Chicago) || YES = 18 ||*
> Ricochet vs. The Velveteen Dream (NXT Takeover: Chicago) || YES = 7 ||
> Aleister Black vs. Lars Sullivan (NXT Takeover: Chicago) || YES = 1 ||
> *Johnny Gargano vs. Tommaso Ciampa (NXT Takeover: Chicago) || YES = 17 ||*
> Big Cass vs. Daniel Bryan (Money In The Bank) || YES = 1 ||
> AJ Styles vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (Money In The Bank) || YES = 5 ||
> Nia Jax vs. Ronda Rousey (Money In The Bank) || YES = 1 ||
> Bobby Roode vs. Braun Strowman vs. Finn Bálor vs. Kevin Owens vs. Kofi Kingston vs. Rusev vs. Samoa Joe vs. The Miz (Money In The Bank) || YES = 2 ||
> Seth Rollins vs. Dolph Ziggler (RAW 18/06) || YES = 1 ||
> Big E vs. Daniel Bryan vs. Rusev vs. Samoa Joe vs. The Miz (SmackDown 19/06) || YES = 6 ||
> Buddy Murphy vs. Hideo Itami vs. Mustafa Ali (205 Live 19/06) || YES = 1 ||
> British Strong Style vs. The Undisputed Era (UK Championship Tournament - Day 1) || YES = 4 ||
> Travis Banks vs. Zack Gibson (UK Championship Tournament - Day 1) || YES = 3 ||
> The Undisputed Era vs. Moustache Mountain (UK Championship Tournament - Day 2) || YES = 5 ||
> Aleister Black & Ricochet vs. EC3 & The Velveteen Dream (UK Championship Tournament - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Pete Dunne vs. Zack Gibson (UK Championship Tournament - Day 2) || YES = 2 ||
> Moustache Mountain & Ricochet vs. The Undisputed Era (NXT 27/06) || YES = 3 ||
> 
> ROH:
> Best Friends vs. Dragon Lee & Titan vs. The Young Bucks (TV 20/01) || YES = 1 ||
> Jay Lethal vs. Jonathan Gresham (Honor Reigns Supreme) || YES = 5 ||
> Marty Scurll vs. Punishment Martinez (16th Anniversary Show) || YES = 1 ||
> The Hung Bucks vs. SoCal Uncensored (16th Anniversary) || YES = 4 ||
> *Dalton Castle vs. Jay Lethal (16th Anniversary Show) || YES = 10 ||*
> Hangman Page vs. Kota Ibushi (Supercard of Honor XII) || YES = 9 ||
> SoCal Uncensored vs. Flip Gordon & The Young Bucks (Supercard of Honor XII) || YES = 5 ||
> The Briscoes vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Jay Lethal (Supercard of Honor XII) || YES = 1 ||
> Cody vs. Kenny Omega (Supercard of Honor XII) || YES = 3 ||
> Dalton Castle vs. Marty Scurll (Supercard of Honor XII) || YES = 2 ||
> Jay Lethal vs. Jonathan Gresham (Masters of the Craft) || YES = 3 ||
> The Super Smash Brothers vs. The Young Bucks (War of the Worlds: Toronto) || YES = 2 ||
> The Hung Bucks vs. Punishment Martinez & The Briscoes (TV 23/06) || YES = 1 ||
> The Briscoes vs. The Young Bucks (Best In The World) || YES = 1 ||
> 
> Impact Wrestling:
> LAX vs. oVe (Impact Wrestling 18/01) || YES = 2 ||
> Austin Aries vs. Johnny Impact (Crossroads) || YES = 1 ||
> Brian Cage vs. Lashley (Impact Wrestling 29/03) || YES = 1 ||
> Aero Star, Drago & King Cuerno vs. Andrew Everett, Dezmond Xavier & DJ Z (Impact Wrestling vs. Lucha Underground) || YES = 1 ||
> Killshot & The Mack vs. LAX (Impact Wrestling vs. Lucha Underground) || YES = 3 ||
> Austin Aries vs. Fenix vs. Pentagon Dark (Impact Wrestling vs. Lucha Underground) || YES = 1 ||
> 
> Lucha Libre:
> ***** Casas vs. Sam Adonis (CMLL Lunes Arena Mexico 01/01) || YES = 1 ||
> Fiero, Flyer & Magia Blanca vs. El Coyote, Templario & Yago (CMLL Sabados Arena Mexico) || YES = 1 ||
> Mephisto vs. Titan (CMLL Martes Arena Mexico 23/01) || YES = 1 ||
> Centvrion vs. Metaleon (Mexa Wrestling 27/01) || YES = 1 ||
> Keyra vs. Ricky Marvin (Lucha Memes 01/02) || YES = 1 ||
> Demus 3:16 vs. Fuerza Guerrera (Innova Aztec Power 04/02) || YES = 1 ||
> El Satanico vs. Hechihero (Lucha Memes 05/02) || YES = 1 ||
> CIMA, Extreme Tiger & Rey Horus vs. The Lucha Brothers & Rey Mysterio Jr. (The Crash 16/02) || YES = 2 ||
> El Soberano Jr. vs. Niebla Roja (CMLL Super Viernes 23/02) || YES = 1 ||
> Dr. Cerebro vs. Ricky Marvin (IWRG 04/03) || YES = 2 ||
> Aramis vs. ***** Casas (Lucha Memes 11/03) || YES = 1 ||
> Angel de Oro vs. El Cuatrero (CMLL Homenaje A Dos Leyendas) || YES = 1 ||
> Dragon Lee vs. Laredo Kid vs. Titan vs. Triton (APN 17/03) || YES = 1 ||
> Katigador vs. Vengador (Promociones Tao 21/03) || YES = 2 ||
> Aramis vs. Latigo vs. Moria vs. Septimo Dragon vs. Toxin (Mexa Wrestling 24/03) || YES = 1 ||
> Dr. Cerebro vs. Ricky Marvin (IWRG 25/03) || YES = 1 ||
> El Barbaro Cavernario vs. El Soberano Jr. (CMLL Martes Arena Mexico 27/03) || YES = 4 ||
> LA Park vs. Rey Fenix (The Crash 14/04) || YES = 2 ||
> Arkangel Divino, Black Destiny & Genio del Aire vs. Black Danger, Mirage & Ultimo Maldito (AAA 20/04) || YES = 2 ||
> Fly Star vs. Toxin (Mexa Wrestling 25/04) || YES = 1 ||
> El Soberano Jr. vs. Magia Blanca (CMLL Martes Arena Mexico 01/05) || YES = 1 ||
> El Soberano Jr. vs. ***** Casas (CMLL Super Viernes 11/05) || YES = 1 ||
> Aramis & Astrolux vs. Latigo & Toxin (AAA 18/05) || YES = 1 ||
> La Familia Real vs. Los Ingobernables (CMLL Super Viernes 25/05) || YES = 2 ||
> El Cuatrero vs. Angel de Oro (CMLL Super Viernes 01/06) || YES = 2 ||
> El Hijo de LA Park & LA Park vs. Dragon Lee & Rush (IWRG 17/06) || YES = 1 ||
> LA Park vs. Rush (CMLL Super Viernes 22/06) || YES = 2 ||


----------



## MC

*Top Ten Matches of June*

1. Kazuchika Okada vs Kenny Omega (Dominion 09/06)
2. Hiromu Takahashi vs Taiji Ishimori (BOSJ 25 - Day 13 03/06)
3. Kenou vs Takashi Sugiura (NOAH Navigation with Emerald Spirits Day Eight 26/06)
4. Cuatrero vs Angel de Oro (CMLL Super Viernes 01/06)
5. LA Park vs Rush (CMLL Super Viernes 22/06)
6. The Young Bucks vs SANADA & EVIL (Dominion 09/06)
7. Tribe Vanguard (YAMATO, Flamita & BxB Hulk) vs MaxiMuM (Naruki Doi, Big R Shimizu & Jason Lee) (Dragon Gate: Rainbow Gate Day 13 30/06)
8. Kaito Kiyomiya vs. Kenou (NOAH Navigation with Emerald Spirits Day One 10/06)
9. Ayato Yoshida & Kaito Kiyomiya vs. Takuya Nomura & Toru Sugiura (Kenta Kobashi Produce: Fortune Dream 5 11/06)
10. Pete Dunne vs Zack Gibson (WWE UKCT from Royal Albert Hall Day 2 26/06)



Spoiler: Ten Matches of 2018 So Far



*Ten Matches of 2018 So Far:*

1. Masaaki Mochizuki vs. Kzy - Dragon Gate Kotoka Road To Final - Day 5
2. Kazuchika Okada vs Hiroshi Tanahashi	- NJPW Wrestling Dontaku Day Two
3. Timothy Thatcher vs Walter - Progress Chapter 62 
4. Kazuchika Okada vs Tetsuya Naito - Wrestle Kingdom 12 
5. Kazuchika Okada vs Kenny Omega - NJPW Dominion
6. Hirooki Goto vs Minoru Suzuki - Wrestle Kingdom 12 
7. Kento Miyahara vs Naomichi Marufuji - AJPW Champion Carninval Final
8. Shingo Takagi vs Shuji Ishikawa - AJPW Champion Carnival Day Fourteen
9. Zack Sabre Jr vs Walter - PROGRESS Chapter 67: Bourbon Is Also A Biscuit
10. Zack Sabre Jr vs Walter - Evolve 99





Spoiler: Top Ten Wrestlers of 2018 So Far



*Top Ten Wrestlers of 2018*

1. Kazuchika Okada
2. Naomichi Marufuji 
3. Shingo Takagi 
4. Masaaki Mochizuki
5. Hiromu Takahashi 
6. Konosuke Takeshita
7. Naruki Doi
8. Daisuke Sekimoto
9. Shuji Ishikawa
10. Will Ospreay


----------



## NastyYaffa

Been doing lots of re-watching since we're halfway through the year, and here's how my top-10 is looking now:

1. Darby Allin vs. WALTER (EVOLVE 106)
2. Ilja Dragunov vs. WALTER (wXw Superstars of Wrestling)
3. Timothy Thatcher vs. WALTER (PROGRESS Chapter 62)
4. Dalton Castle vs. Jay Lethal (ROH 16th Anniversary Show)
5. Absolute Andy vs. David Starr (wXw 16 Carat Gold Finals)
6. AJ Styles vs. Daniel Bryan (WWE SmackDown 04/10)
7. Andrade Almas vs. Johnny Gargano (WWE NXT Takeover: Philadelphia)
8. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (NJPW New Japan Cup Finals)
9. Golden Lovers vs. The Young Bucks (NJPW Strong Style Evolved)
10. WALTER vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (PROGRESS Chapter 67)

Before the re-watch sesh, I had Bucks/Lovers & Gargano/Almas as my #1 & #2, but that changed. They're still absolutely amazing matches, but not quite 5-star ones.


----------



## TD Stinger

So we're doing Top 10 huh. Makes sense considering we're halfway through the year which in itself is crazy. Anyways, here's mine:

*1.	NJPW Dominion: Kenny Omega vs. Kazuchika Okada

2.	NXT Takeover Chicago II: Johnny Gargano vs. Tomasso Ciampa

3.	NXT Takeover New Orleans: Tomasso Ciampa vs. Johnny Gargano

4.	NXT Takeover Philadelphia: Johnny Gargano vs. Andrade Cien Almas

5.	NJPW Strong Style Evolved: The Young Bucks vs. The Golden Lovers

6.	WWE WrestleMania 34: Triple H & Stephanie McMahon vs. Kurt Angle & Ronda Rousey

7.	NJPW Wrestling Dontaku: Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kazuchika Okada

8.	NXT Takeover New Orleans: North American Championship Ladder Match

9.	NJPW Best of The Super Juniors Finals: Taiji Ishimori vs. Hiromu Takahashi

10.	WWE Backlash: The Miz vs. Seth Rollins*

I think the match that has fallen the most for me was Omega vs. Jericho from Wrestle Kingdom on Jan 4. As great as it was when it happened, it's been surpassed several times over since then.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Mid-year Top 10 MOTYC list: *

*Kazuchika Okada © v. Kenny Omega, Dominion - *****
Johnny Gargano v. Tomasso Ciampa, NXT Takeover: New Orleans - **** ¾
Adam Cole v. EC3 v. Ricochet v. Velveteen Dream v. Killian Dain v. Lars Sullivan, NXT Takeover: New Orleans - **** ¾
Will Ospreay © v. Marty Scrull, Sakura Genesis - **** ¾
The Young Bucks v. The Golden Lovers, NJPW Strong Style Evolved - **** ¾
Kazuchika Okada © v. Hiroshi Tanahashi, Wrestling Dontaku - **** ¾ 
Andrade Cien Almas © v. Johnny Gargano, NXT Takeover: Philadelphia - **** ¾
Kenny Omega v. Chris Jericho, Wrestlekingdom 12 - **** ¾
Adam Cole v. Kassius Ohno, NXT TV 03/21/2018 - **** ½ 
Himoru Takahashi v. Taiji Ishimori, BOSJ Final - **** ½ 
*


----------



## Taroostyles

1. Okada/Omega Dominion
2. Almas/Gargano NXT Philly
3. Ospreay/Kushida Dontaku Night 2
4. Bucks/Lovers Strong Style Evolved
5. Okada/Tana Dontaku Night 2
6. Scurll/Ospreay Sakura Genesis 
7. Gargano/Ciampa I 
8. Gargano/Ciampa II
9. 6 Way Ladder NXT NO
10.Okada/Naito WK


----------



## WokeLand

NJPW:
Goto Vs Elgin-Kizuna Road ****

Hiromu Takahashi Vs El Desperado-Kizuna Road ***3/4+ at ****

Golden Lovers Vs Tetsuya Naito Vs Hiromu Takahashi-NJPWXCEO ****

ROH:

Aries Vs Kenny King ***1/2

KUSHIDA Vs Jay Lethal ****

Hangman Page Vs Punishment Martinez ***1/2

Young Bucks Vs Briscoes Brothers ****

Mexico:

King Phoenix(or Rey Fenix) Vs Barbaro Cavernario-CMLL Super Viernes

This match was really great. This reflected every action that was waiting for you. There were tons of crazy things here, like the splash on the outside, that maybe somehow seemed even crazier than normal (and it was during the FIRST FALL), the stomping of the stage, Cavernario dove where he jumped through the ropes and turned his body completely around, I also liked how protected were the fighters in both falls to show everything in the last fall, Cavernario showed a little advantage when Fenix was on the ground. Fenix has shone since she debuted and looked like a superstar here. Great Single match debut for the Fenix(or Phoenix).

Best match of the Mexico in this year with Marvin Vs Dr Cerebro and Marvin Vs Keyra

****1/4





EVOLVE:

Matt Riddle Vs Shane Strickland-EVOLVE 104 ****1/4

Matt Riddle Vs Keith Lee-EVOLVE 105 ****1/2

WALTER Vs Darby Allin-EVOLVE 106

A simple story of the giant vs underdog, but told effectively, very effectively.

Darby makes the performance of his life, his need to win is incredible and WALTER does it always, he makes his rival see someone credible before him. **** 3/4


----------



## TJQ

Before my mid year rewatch of all my ****1/2+ matches, I expect some of these ratings to change so I'll do another one after that. But where's the fun in skipping over this one? :lol

1. WALTER (c) vs Timothy Thatcher @ PROGRESS Chapter 62 *****
2. Andrade Cien Almas (c) vs Johnny Gargano @ NXT Takeover: Philadelphia *****
3. Golden Lovers vs The Young Bucks @ NJPW Strong Style Evolved *****
4. Mieko Satomura (c) vs Io Shirai @ Sendai Girls at Korakuen Hall ****3/4
5. Darby Allin vs WALTER @ EVOLVE 106 ****3/4
6. The Undisputed Era (c) vs Oney Lorcan & Danny Burch @ NXT Takeover: Chicago II ****1/2
7. Io Shirai (c) vs Momo Watanabe @ STARDOM Queen's Fest ****1/2
8. WALTER vs Zack Sabre Jr @ PROGRESS Chapter 67 ****1/2
9. Zack Sabre Jr vs Jordan Devlin @ OTT Scrappermania IV ****1/2
10. Io Shirai (c) vs Momo Watanabe @ STARDOM Gold Star ****1/2
11. Zack Sabre Jr vs SANADA @ NJPW New Japan Cup Night 8 ****1/2


----------



## WokeLand

*Matchs for the year:*

1.Golden Lovers Vs The Young Bucks-NJPW SSE *****
2.Andrade Cien Almas Vs Johnny Gargano-NXT TO Philly *****
3.WALTER Vs Timothy Thatcher-PROGRESS ****3/4+
4.Kazuchika Okada Vs Zack Sabre Jr-NJPW Sakura Genesis ****3/4
5.Johnny Gargano Vs Tomasso Ciampa-NXT TO Chicago II ****3/4
6.Kazuchika Okada Vs Kenny Omega-Dominion 6.9 ****3/4
7.WALTER Vs Darby Allin-EVOLVE 106 ****3/4
8.Minoru Suzuki Vs Hiroshi Tanahashi-NJPW New Beginning in Sapporo ****3/4
9.WALTER Vs Ilja Dragunov-wXw Superstars of Wrestling ****3/4
10.Daisuke Sekimoto Vs Hideki Suzuki- BJW Endless Survivor ****3/4



MC 16 said:


> *Top Ten Matches of June*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Top Ten Wrestlers of 2018 So Far
> 
> 
> 
> *Top Ten Wrestlers of 2018*
> 
> 1. Kazuchika Okada
> 2. Naomichi Marufuji
> 3. Shingo Takagi
> 4. Masaaki Mochizuki
> 5. Hiromu Takahashi
> 6. Konosuke Takeshita
> 7. Naruki Doi
> 8. Daisuke Sekimoto
> 9. Shuji Ishikawa
> 10. Will Ospreay


Where are Zack Sabre Jr, Johnny Gargano, Kento Miyahara, WALTER and Tanahashi?


----------



## MC

WokeLand said:


> *Matchs for the year:*
> 
> 1.Golden Lovers Vs The Young Bucks-NJPW SSE *****
> 2.Andrade Cien Almas Vs Johnny Gargano-NXT TO Philly *****
> 3.WALTER Vs Timothy Thatcher-PROGRESS ****3/4+
> 4.Kazuchika Okada Vs Zack Sabre Jr-NJPW Sakura Genesis ****3/4
> 5.Johnny Gargano Vs Tomasso Ciampa-NXT TO Chicago II ****3/4
> 6.Kazuchika Okada Vs Kenny Omega-Dominion 6.9 ****3/4
> 7.WALTER Vs Darby Allin-EVOLVE 106 ****3/4
> 8.Minoru Suzuki Vs Hiroshi Tanahashi-NJPW New Beginning in Sapporo ****3/4
> 9.WALTER Vs Ilja Dragunov-wXw Superstars of Wrestling ****3/4
> 10.Daisuke Sekimoto Vs Hideki Suzuki- BJW Endless Survivor ****3/4
> 
> 
> 
> Where are Zack Sabre Jr, Johnny Gargano, Kento Miyahara, WALTER and Tanahashi?


I have a system where I ranking people based on the amount of 3.5 Stars so, ZSJ is 14th. Gargano is 80th, Kento Miyahara is 33th, WALTER is 20th and Tanahashi is 17th. They all may have my top matches of the year but they don't have enough 3.5 star matches that I've seen to get in the top ten.


----------



## Mordecay

Before my half year top 10 I finally watched All Star Weekend 14. I was a bit dissapointed if I am honest, there were more botches than I've ever seen in a PWG event and nothing really was all that great. That being said, 2 matches from Night 01 stood out:

Taiji Ishimori vs Bandido ****1/4
The Young Bucks vs The Rascalz vs The Chosen Bros ****

Bandido is gonna be a star soon, he is really good.

Now, to my top 10:

1. Omega vs Okada Dominion
2. Golden Lovers vs Young Bucks Strong Style Evolved
3. Ishimori vs Takahashi BOSJ Finals

Those 3 above the rest. Then, in no particular order

Ladder match for the North American Title NXT Takeover New Orleans
Gargano vs Ciampa NXT Takeover New Orleans
O'Reilly/Strong vs Lorcan/Burch NXT Takeover Chicago II
Okada vs ZSJ Sakura Genesis
Scurll vs Ospreay Sakura Genesis
Tanahashi vs Okada Wrestling Dontaku
Okada vs Naito Wrestle Kingdom 12


----------



## DELITE

ROH BITW:

No but recommended:
Aries vs King ***3/4
Martinez vs Page ***3/4
Briscoes vs YB ***3/4
Castle vs Rhodes vs Scurll ***3/4

No but highly recommended:
Kushida vs Lethal ****


----------



## MC

*BJW 20/06*

*Yes To: Takuya Nomura vs Hideki Suzuki (BJW Strong World Heavyweight Title Match) ****½ *

Relatively short but it didn't need to go any longer than it did. Some great mat wrestling and striking as well in the match. Nomura looked great in the match being a threat to Hideki Suzuki, getting the edge on him quite a few times in the match. Hideki sold it well, looking panicked and scrambling to get away. I really liked the finish as well. Definite MOTYC. 

*Yes To: Masashi Takeda vs. Isami Kodaka (BJW Death Match Heavyweight Title Match) ****½ *

Fantastic match. Very brutal match with some awesome highspots including a superplex of a ladder!!!! Tremendous finishing stretch with some great near falls, Takeda doing the sit up spot which was a great visual, especially with the blood. Great use of the weapons, great match overall.

*Strong Style Evolved UK Day One 30/06*

*Yes To: CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada & Tomohiro Ishii) vs Suzuki-Gun (Minoru Suzuki & Zack Sabre Jr) (RPW British Heavyweight Tag Team Title Match) *****

The main event was excellent. One thing to take out of that match is that both Kazuchika Okada and Minoru Suzuki have tremendous presence about them. Their entrances for example. Both slight remixes but still exhilarating to watch. Helped that the fans exploded for both, Okada in particular. Yet another step in the story of Okada not being himself after that title lost. He posed this time but he changed his look from the golden robes to the tank top and the new red pants. I like them. They fit with his red ink submission and it gives Okada a new look. Small but a nice touch to show a change in Okada. Real good interactions with Zack Sabre Jr in the match, hints of Okada trying to indulge him the submission aspect of his training in the match. Something he tried in his title defence. Just a small glimpse of their match on Day Two but this match was mostly about Suzuki and Ishii. They beat the hell out of each other and brawled all over the floor. Fans went crazy for their strike exchange. The finishing stretch was really well done with some good near falls without going to over the top with it.


----------



## Alright_Mate

My mid year top 10 of what I've seen...

1)Omega vs Okada - Dominion
2)Almas vs Gargano - NXT Takeover Philadelphia 
3)Gargano vs Ciampa - NXT Takeover Chicago
4)Golden Lovers vs Young Bucks - Strong Style Evolved
5)Undisputed Era vs Lorcan & Burch - NXT Takeover Chicago
6)Walter vs Thatcher - Progress Chapter 62
7)Angle & Rousey vs HHH & Steph - Wrestlemania 34
8)Gargano vs Ciampa - NXT Takeover New Orleans
9)Ospreay vs Takahashi - Dominion 
10)North American Championship Ladder Match - NXT Takeover New Orleans


----------



## Zatiel

Basically this was the best weekend I’ve had watching wrestling this year, and it’s been a really fun year. I’ve got nominees from at least three different companies.

YES to *King (“Rey Fenix”) Phoenix Vs. El Barbaro Cavernario* (June 29) - 2 out of 3 Falls Match from CMLL: Super Viernes. The aggregate of cool moves they fit into a match that was under twenty minutes was wild, but what’s really impressive is that the match had a flow. It wasn’t a sprint the whole time. They went back and forth, Fenix made sure to sell big bumps like the Suicide Dive between the turnbuckles, and the counters were smart, like how Fenix stole the first fall. Fenix is so freaking great, and Cavernario was a really solid opponent to introduce everyone to Fenix against.

YES to the* Briscoes Vs. Young Bucks* from Best in the World. I was there live for their Final Battle match and this was even better. The Briscoes made their animosity work better as decided heels. I believe it was Jay to elbow-dropped the ref to save his team, and landed in perfect position to punch one of the Jacksons in the mouth right afterward. They relied mostly on established big spots for their false finishes, all of which clicked great. I was shocked that the match wasn’t half an hour once it was over; it felt like a big time match, but was actually succinct. Maybe my favorite match they’ve had against each other.

NO but RECOMMENDED to *WALTER Vs. Darby Allin* from Evolve 106. I’ve taken a while to warm up to Allin since he’s filling a Jimmy Jacobs role and doesn’t have all the personality Jacobs did. But here his selling was at its best, and his underdog offense was great. Working the hand and outright headbutting WALTER’s wrist was so distinct. Even how they teased that Piper/Hart pin was better than most WALTER Gojira Clutch sequences. Great stuff. 

*Hiding below: My current Top 25, with a few ties.*

[hide]1.	Hiromu Takahashi Vs. Taiji Ishimori (June 4) – NJPW: Best of the Super Juniors Final Day
2.	Kenny Omega & Kota Ibushi Vs. Nick Jackson & Matt Jackson (March 25) – NJPW: Strong Style Evolved
3.	Kazuchika Okada Vs. Kenny Omega (June 9) – 2/3 Falls Match from NJPW: Dominion 
4.	Hiroshi Tanahashi Vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (March 21) – NJPW: New Japan Cup Day 9
5.	Tommaso Ciampa Vs. Johnny Gargano (June 16) – Street Fight from NXT: Takeover Chicago 2
6.	Kazuchika Okada Vs. SANADA (February 10) – NJPW: New Beginning in Osaka
& Matt Riddle Vs. Shane Strickland (April 12) – Major League Wrestling: The World Championship Final
7.	Nick & Matt Jackson Vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe (June 29) – ROH: Best in the World
8.	Will Ospreay Vs. Flip Gordon (June 3) – NJPW: Best of the Super Juniors Day 13
9.	Io Shirai Vs. Meiko Satomura (April 19) – Sendai Girls
10.	Kota Ibushi Vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (March 14) – NJPW: New Japan Cup Day 5
11.	Naomichi Marufuji Vs. Kento Miyahara (April 30) – AJPW: Champion Carnival Day 15
12.	Kenny Omega Vs. Chris Jericho (January 4) – No Disqualification Match from NJPW: Wrestle Kingdom 12
& Kazuchika Okada Vs. Tetsuya Naito (January 4) – NJPW: Wrestle Kingdom 12
& Andrade Cien Almas Vs. Johnny Gargano (January 27) – NXT: Takeover Philadelphia
& Andrade Cien Almas Vs. Aleister Black (April 7) –NXT: Takeover New Orleans 2018
& Chihiro Hashimoto Vs. Ayako Hamada (April 19) – Sendai Girls
13.	KUSHIDA Vs. Sho (May 27) – NJPW: Best of the Super Juniors Night 8
14.	Timothy Thatcher Vs. WALTER (January 28) – PROGRESS: Chapter 62
& Hiromu Takahashi Vs. Desperado (May 22) – NJPW: Best of the Super Juniors Night 4
& Hirooki Goto Vs. Michael Elgin (June 17) – NJPW: Kizuna Road 2018 Day 2
15.	Kazuchika Okada Vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (April 1) – NJPW: Sakura Genesis 2018
16.	Hiromu Takahashi Vs. Will Ospreay (June 9) – NJPW: Dominion
17.	Kazuchika Okada Vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (May 4) – NJPW: Wrestling Dontaku 2018 Night 2
18.	Io Shirai Vs. Kagetsu (May 5) - Stardom: Queens Quest Produce Golden Week Stars Day 2
19.	Tomohiro Ishii Vs. Michael Elgin (March 9) – NJPW: New Japan Cup Day 1
20.	KUSHIDA Vs. Hiromu Takahashi Vs. Will Ospreay Vs. Marty Scurll (January 4) – NJPW: Wrestle Kingdom 12
21.	King Phoenix Vs. El Barbaro Cavernario (June 29) - 2 out of 3 Falls Match from CMLL: Super Viernes
22.	KUSHIDA Vs. Marty Scurll (May 22) – NJPW: Best of the Super Juniors Night 4
& Hiromu Takahashi Vs. Dragon Lee (May 25) – NJPW: Best of the Super Juniors Night 6
23.	Ricochet Vs. Killian Dain Vs. Lars Sullivan Vs. Adam Cole Vs. EC3 Vs. Velveteen Dream (April 7) – Ladder Match from NXT: Takeover New Orleans 2018
24.	Matt Riddle Vs. Will Ospreay (May 12) – OTT: Scrappermania 4
25.	Io Shirai Vs. Momo Watanabe (May 23) - Stardom: Gold Star 2018[/hide]


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

So my top ten looks like this but I'm undecided on the order of the matches

Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Kazuchika Okada *****
Naito vs Okada *****
Kenny Omega vs Kazuchika Okada *****
Zack Sabre Jr vs Kazuchika Okada ****¾
Young Bucks vs Golden Lovers **** ¾
Thomasso Ciampa vs Johnny Gargano ****¾
Meiko Satomura vs Io Shirai ****¾
Timothy Thatcher vs WALTER ****¾
Johnny Gargano vs Andrade Cien Almas **** ¾
Tajii Ishimori vs Hiromu Takahashi ****¾

Also
PROGRESS Chapter 72
*YES* Jordan Devlin vs Will Ospreay ****¼


----------



## SHIRLEY

*MOTYC's so far...*
Jan 1st	Joey Janela	David Starr	1st Match of '18 DM	Heavy Lies The Crown	Beyond	5*
Jan 3rd	Makabe	KUSHIDA	Fire Pro World Title	WK12 Fan Festa	NJPW	5*
Jan 14th	Zack Sabre Jr.	WALTER	Non-Title	EVOLVE 99	EVOLVE	5*
Jan 20th	SHLAK	Markus Crane	Hell or High Noon DM	Hit 'Em Up	GCW	5*
Jan 27th	Minoru Suzuki	Tanahashi	IWGP IC Title	New Beginning:Sapporo	NJPW	5*
Jan 27th	Jon Gresham	Quackenbush	Powerbomb.tv Title	Spirit of '76	Beyond	5*
Mar 9th	Tomohiro Ishii	Michael Elgin	New Japan Cup	NJ Cup: Day 1	NJPW	5*
Mar 10th	Timothy Thatcher	Alexander James	First Round	AMBITION 9	WXW	5*
Mar 10th	Timothy Thatcher	Mike Bailey	Final	AMBITION 9	WXW	5*
Apr 5th	WALTER/Thatcher	Sekimoto/Sawa EVOLVE 102	EVOLVE	5*
*Apr 6th	Matt Riddle	Will Ospreay	EVOLVE Title	Supershow	WWN	6**
Apr 6th	Eli Everfly	6-Man	High-Flying	#JJSB2	GCW	5*
Apr 6th	WALTER	PCO #JJSB2	GCW	5*
Apr 21st	PCO	Chris Dickinson Slamilton	BLP	5*
May 6th	Zack Sabre Jr.	David Starr	SSS16 QF	SSS16 Day 2	PROGRESS	5*
May 12th	Will Ospreay	Matt Riddle Scrappermania IV	OTT	5*
May 12th	Minoru Suzuki	Keith Lee Scrappermania IV	OTT	5*
May 18th	ACH	Travis Gordon	A Block	BOSJ: Day 1	NJPW	5*
May 19th	Dragon Lee	SHO	B Block	BOSJ: Day 2	NJPW	5*
May 19th	Ciclope vs. Miedo	vs. Aeroboy	QF 3-Way	KOTDM: Night 2	IWA:MS	5*
May 19th	Gage vs. SHLAK	vs. J.W. Murdoch	QF 3-Way	KOTDM: Night 2	IWA:MS	5*
May 22nd	SHO	Chris Sabin	B Block	BOSJ: Day 4	NJPW	5*


----------



## antoniomare007

Oh *HELL YEEEES!* to
*
Hideki Suzuki vs Takuya Nomura - Big Japan Strong Heavyweight title 6/20/18*

Nomura is TWENTY FUCKING FOUR YEARS OLD, and he sold out Korakuen Hall in his first title challenge. This is another "Bati Bati meets Strong BJ" type match the young kid has had this year - the other one being the MOTYC against Abe, who is at ring side supporting the prodigy - and what's most impressive is that, in a promotion that has deathmatch wrestling as (at the very least) half of it's main attraction, the crowd KNOWS what match they are gonna get. Every hold might be the finish, and every strike counts. Takuya had a sold out Korakuen going crazy as he, the 22 year old punk, made Hideki Suzuki, the most dominant wrestler the promotion has had in the last two years, look beatable. The ending might be a little underwhelming but I thought it was fucking genius, not gonna spoil it though.

Nomura's 2018 is fucking insane, this match doesn't have the work or intensity as the Abe one, but it has the stakes, the story and fucking Korakuen...and of course, it just goes 10 minutes @Corey @Obfuscation


----------



## DELITE

NJPW Strong Style Evolved UK Night 1:

*No but highly recommended: *
Walter vs Yuji Nagata ****

*YES to:*
Kazuchika Okada & Tomohiro Ishii vs Zack Sabre Jr. and Minoru Suzuki ****1/2


----------



## Mordecay

Yes to Mustafa Ali vs Buddy Murphy NO DQ match from 205 Live ****1/4


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Mustafa Ali vs Buddy Murphy No DQ match on the 205 Live (7/3/18) episode.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## dele

CZW TOD 17

*Casanova Valentine vs. G-Raver vs. Jimmy Lloyd vs. SHLAK vs. Stockade - *** 1/2*

Elimination death matches are always kind of a clusterfuck and this was no different. A couple guys got blown up just as they were getting eliminated, so good timing. The match goes home well and we're off and running.


*Tournament Of Death 17 First Round Four Corners Of Pain Match
Dale Patricks vs. Josh Crane vs. Mance Warner - ***3/4*

Another elimination match, this one being worked better. Lots of violent spots, a kenzan appearance, and a good overall match.


*Drew Parker vs. Rickey Shane Page - **** (Recommended)*
Very good match. The two are kind of an odd couple but they really made it work. Both deliver the violence in spades.


*Brandon Kirk vs. Conor Claxton vs. Dan O'Hare vs. Kit Osbourne - ***1/2*
Hard to follow the previous match. They try their best to. Spot of the match is an insane bump onto a barbed wire trampoline (reminiscent of IWA EC Masters of Pain 2008). Awfully hard to follow that spot with actual wrestling. 


*Jimmy Lloyd vs. Mance Warner - ***
It wasn't good. It was, however, short.


*Brandon Kirk vs. Rickey Shane Page - ***
This tournament keeps deathmatch tournament tradition of making the semi finals shitty so they can bide time for the finals. Again, not too long.


*Jeff Cannonball vs. Matt Tremont vs. Toby Klein - ***1/4
*
Good old school deathmatch. The three guys really tear into one another. They badly botched the go home spot and Cannonball makes it worse by yelling at Toby so everyone can fucking hear him. The match ends and Toby gets on the mic, cuts a really good promo, and announces his retirement. I bet Cannonball feels shitty for yelling, even if the botch was Toby's fault.



*Jimmy Lloyd vs. Rickey Shane Page - ****1/4 (Recommended)
*A good old fashioned deathmatch. Lots of blood, lots of wild shit, and a hell of a final bump. I know some (most) of you recoil at any mention of deathmatch wrestling, but this was a hell of an effort by both guys.




A couple overall thoughts:

I really like the lack of blading and focus on hardway that's occured. It gives the match a much grittier,realistic feel. It was always hard to take the match seriously when a guy would suddenly get up and be at an 8 on the Muta scale *cough* Thumbtack Jack *cough*
If you're going to bump with a razor implement, it needs to be a big bump. Stop with the "head bump" into the corner. Stop hitting the guy with it once and throwing it away. Jun Kasai did a spot 11 years ago that changed the landscape of deathmatch wrestling with razors and now they're fucking throwaway spots. Either do it right or don't do it.
Why does everyone wear shirts for this now? It used to be a big badge of honor to not wear a shirt.


----------



## ShadowSucks92

My top 10 goes like this:

1) Gargano vs Ciampa - NXT Takeover Chicago
2) Gargano vs Ciampa - NXT Takeover New Orleans
3) Hiromu Takahashi vs Taiji Ishimori - NJPW BOSJ Finals
4) Will O'Spreay vs Jordan Devlin - Progress Wrestling Chapter 72
5) Gargano vs Almas - NXT Takeover Philadelphia
6) NXT North American Championship Ladder Match - NXT Takeover New Orleans
7) Okada vs Omega - NJPW Dominion
8) Golden Lovers vs Young Bucks - NJPW SSE
9) Walter vs Timothy Thatcher - Progress Chapter 62
10) Undisputed Era vs Burch & Lorcan - NXT Takeover Chicago

Obviously there's probably some of I've missed but when thinking about the top 10 matches that I loved the most this year these are the ones that come to mind. To think we aren't even at the G1 yet.


----------



## TD Stinger

Yes to:

*WWE 205 Live 7/3/18: No DQ - Buddy Murphy vs. Mustafa Ali*

Just when you think you've seen everything, guys like Ali and Murphy always seem to pull new rabbits out of the hat. Some of the spots they did with the steps and the announce table were amazing. Go out of your way to watch this.


----------



## Corey

*No Disqualification:* Buddy Murphy vs. Mustafa Ali _(205 Live 7/3)_ ***** 1/4 (YES!!)*

Good lord this was entertaining. Fantastic action and creative spots. Damn crowd was annoying me with those 'we want tables' chants though. Just wait dammit! :lol Off the top of my head, the best match in 205 Live history imo. 

Can you imagine what kind of response this match would've gotten on... I don't know, a PPV coming up called Extreme Rules?


----------



## NastyYaffa

***1/2 to Ali/Murphy. Not as good as their first 2 singles matches, but easily one of the better No DQ matches in the WWE, in recent years.

Some other close-to-nomination ones that I've seen recently:

BSS vs. Undisputed Era - ***3/4
Gibson vs. Banks - ***1/2
Moustache Mountain vs. Undisputed Era - ***1/2
Moustache Mountain & Ricochet vs. Undisputed Era - ***3/4
Suzuki vs. Nomura - ***3/4


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

PROGRESS Chapter 72
NPS Final
*YES* Chris Ridgeway vs Mark Davis ****¼


----------



## MC

Been watching some Pro Wrestling EVE lately. Heard it was something new and I saw the main event so I decided to give it a shot. 

*EVE #SHEVOLUTION 30/03*

*No But Recommended: DASH Chisako vs. Kay Lee Ray ***½*

Pretty good match. There was a no DQ stipulation showed a side of DASH that I've never seen before. Of course she flew around the ring and was great as usual but much more aggressive and I liked that. KLR was clearly in her element here. So good as well. I think I would've preferred a singles match between the two and it would've been better but I'm perfectly happy with what they did.


----------



## fabi1982

Buddy Murphy vs. Mustafa Ali (205 Live 7/3) - ****

Great action from both guys, little annoying this group of 6 guys behind the announce table asking for tables throughout the match. But what a match, great the guys at 205 can show what they can do. This was a great use of stairs, inovative, perfectly executed. And this spanish fly at the end, wow.


----------



## peep4life

Murphy v Ali gets ****1/2 from me. Awesome stuff. Murphy is such a pleasant surprise

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Kazuchika Okada vs. Zack Sabre Jr. - RevPro/NJPW Strong Style Evolved - **** - YES!*

Just a bit below their 1st meeting. This one was almost all ZSJ w/ Okada making just a few brief comebacks, and I loved every second of it. ZSJ had a counter for almost everything Okada had in store, which resulted in some great work on top by the man. And all of Okada's brief times on the offense were great, too - pretty much everything he did was done to damage that neck of Zack's, to soften him up for the Rainmaker. Great storytelling/psychology.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*205 Live: 07/03/18*

*Mustafa Ali v. Buddy Murphy - **** (YES !)*

*ROH Best in the World 2018:*

*The Briscoes v. The Young Bucks - **** (YES !)*

*NJPW/RPW Strong Style Evolved:*

*Minoru Suzuki & Zack Sabre Jr. v. Kazuchika Okada & Tomohiro Ishii - **** (YES !)*

*Zack Sabre Jr. v. Kazuchika Okada - **** 1/4 (YES !)*

*Minoru Suzuki v. Tomohiro Ishii - **** 1/2 (YES !)*


----------



## Taroostyles

WWE UK Tourney Night 2

Mustache Mountain vs Undisputed Era-****

Super fun tag match that put over the right team. I'm sure UE will get the belts back rather quickly but a short reign for Bate and Seven is fine. 

Pete Dunne vs Zack Gibson-****1/4

One of the best old school no frills matches of the year. 2 guys just beating the crap out of each other and they're both so good at it. Gibson really impressed me here and I kinda saw some of the Nigel comparisons. Dunne was great as usual and it was awesome to see someone in there going toe to toe with him using a similarly physical style.


----------



## MC

*NJPW/RPW Strong Style Evolved UK Day Two 01/07*

*Yes To: Kazuchika Okada vs Zack Sabre Jr. ****¼ *

Incredible match. I prefer their Sakura Genesis match but I do love this match. It’s much more condensed which meant the urgency was much higher as a result. Both did a good job on offence, with Sabre working on the neck and right arm of Okada and Okada focusing almost all of his offence on the upper neck region on ZSJ, weakening it for his eventual rainmaker. It it all had some sort of follow up by the end. I don’t typically think either of these two are great sellers in a long term sense and have a tendency of no selling the damage but that wasn’t the case here. Sabre sold the neck really well. When he got nailed with the tombstone piledriver, he did a great job at subtly selling it by not locking in the submissions as tightly as he would and having to try and tap Okada out with only one arm because his other arm was favouring the neck. I don’t know if anyone else noticed it but I did. Okada sold the arm really well, keeping his arm close to his body. Grimacing at any slight movement of the right arm. Selling it, preventing the pin when he hit the rainmaker. Smart ending with Sabre catching Okada with a quick pin, giving the surprising win to all watching. 

*Yes To: Tomohiro Ishii vs Minoru Suzuki *****

Exactly what I expected here. Two old tough men, stiffing the hell out of each other with mean looking faces. It was awesome


----------



## michael_3165

Strong Style Evolved UK Night 1 (MK) - Suzuki & Sabre Jr vs Okada & Ishii ****


----------



## MC

*DDT Maji Manji #10 03/07

Yes To Konosuke Takeshita Vs Kazusada Higuchi Vs MAO Vs Masashi Takeda *****

Crazy match. They brawled all other the place including outside of the the warehouse. Takeda brought that extra level of badassery. MAO went crazy with his dives and putting fireworks in Higuchi's ass. Takeshita was different as well, he wasn't his usual bland self. The brawling brought something out of him. That was pretty cool to see. Higushi was a hoss as well.


----------



## Desecrated

I must take another look at ZSJ vs Okada. Quite a bit of their mannerisms and details I'm reading were apparently done away from where I was sitting (front row of the tiered seating opposite the "hard camera"). I was lucky enough to catch a photo of Zack flipping the bird. I'd place it around ***1/2 looking back but a bit of the alleged arm-work that Okada did sell was obscured and hard to pick-up.

I'll give a yes for Ishii-Suzuki while I'm here. Precisely 4*. They've done their shtick before and I don't think they did more than they've done in the past. Awesome fun to watch live. There was a bit of kickback at Ishii for doing some flaccid chops compared to Suzuki's ringing off around the arena. Felt it led to the crowd being overwhelming Suzuki, lol.


----------



## DJMathers127

Fenix vs. Rich Swann from Impact this week was a good match and shows why Impact Wrestling has been underappreciated this year


----------



## DELITE

No but highly recommended:
*NJPW/RPW Strong Style Evolved Night 2:
*
Tomohiro Ishii vs Minoru Suzuki ****1/4


----------



## Corey

*NO But Recommended*

*ROH World Championship Four Corner Survival:* Dalton Castle (c) vs. Cody vs. Jay Lethal vs. Matt Taven _(ROH Fairfax Excellence)_ **** 3/4*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fww56pliXWE

Such a fun match that I thought told a really nifty story. Castle is clearly hurt and has been working hurt for quite some time now (pretty much since SCOH) but he's been escaping with the title whenever he's healthy enough to defend. Here he's bitten off more than he can chew. He successfully defended against 2 guys the night before at BITW but now he has 3 and it's too much to handle. He's put in several submission holds through the match and the camera clearly catches moments where he's just a few feet away from being able to break up a pin but can't even get there. Jay Lethal on the hand, my god. He wrestles like a man possessed. This was his night to shine. The crowd was great and there was plenty of good action here. An unexpected match for sure that aired live for HonorClub members and I think it was kind of a smart move tbh. Give more incentive for people to join and to let people know that big stuff can happen at the TV tapings. Hopefully it helps boost their ticket sales for those.


----------



## DELITE

*NXT #457*
_No but highly recommended:_*
Johnny Gargano vs EC3 * ****1/4


----------



## Zatiel

YES to Okada Vs. Sabre Jr 2. I love how cautious they are, and how many counters they prepare. Okada sold the arm heavily, and Sabre Jr always bumps hard off of anything to show how much of a glass cannon he is. It makes all their technical work feel much more important because of the toll anything takes on them. Was shocked that Okada got pinned by that hold, but that just shows it is always a threat. This match is a treat. It felt tighter than their first match, but obviously not quite as big time.

NO but RECOMMENDED to Ishii and Suzuki doing what they always do. Some of the strike exchanges felt more rote than dramatic. Still good stuff. Loved Ishii trying to kick his way out of the piledriver.

NO to Fenix Vs. Swann from Impact. Some cool spots, but shorter and less substantial than I expected. This was more like a demo for awesome things they could do against each other later.


----------



## TJQ

Kevin Kelly is fucking awful, jesus christ.

YES

Mustafa Ali vs Buddy Murphy @ 205 Live 7/3 ****

wens3

*No But Recommended*

Zack Sabre Jr & Minoru Suzuki vs Kazuchika Okada & Tomohiro Ishii @ Strong Style Evolve UK Night 1 ***3/4

Zack Sabre Jr vs Kazuchika Okada @ Strong Style Evolved UK Night 2 ***1/2


----------



## Taroostyles

Jay White vs Juice Robinson-****3/4

Maybe even the full 5, this was one of those matches that reminds me why I love pro wrestling. Both guys had the performance of their career so far and it was totally insane, can't even describe how awesome this was.

Dragon Lee vs Hiromu-****1/4

Crazy ass match that was just a little sloppy and not quite as crisp as a few of their other encounters. The finish really came off flat with the Time Bomb botch as well, but if you've seem these 2 before you know it was still great. 

Cody vs Kenny Omega-****1/4

Started off really strong and had a great pace the first 15 minutes or so. It did drag in the middle parts a little but picked up again towards the end. Some of the plunder helped, but it also seemed to make up just a little too much of the whole. 

So yeah 3 great matches and I still have to watch Bucks/LIJ too. Juice/White is seriously one of the best matches of the year.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

Ooops wrong thread. I'm very tired.


----------



## Mordecay

YES to Juice Robinson vs Jay White form G1 Special ****3/4

NO but recommended 

Dragon Lee vs Hiromu Takahashi ****
The Young Bucks vs EVIL and SANADA ****
Cody vs Kenny Omega ***3/4


----------



## Corey

G1 Special in San Francisco definitely delivered.

*IWGP Tag Team Championship:* The Young Bucks (c) vs. EVIL & SANADA - ***** (YES!)*

All athleticism for 15 minutes. A really enjoyable sprint. 

*IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Championship:* Hiromu Takahashi (c) vs. Dragon Lee - ***** (YES!)*

I genuinely feared for Takahashi's life in this match. That's the level of danger that these two have evolved into showing us. There's a couple more slip ups and botches than normal here but you already know what you're getting when this match is booked so you're probably already gonna know if you'll like it or not. 

*IWGP United States Championship:* Jay White (c) vs. Juice Robinson - ***** 3/4 (YES!!!!)*

All of us in the G1 thread were losing our minds for this match. Without a doubt a match that over-delivered past anyone's expectations. Just an unreal story and performance from Jay White. Star making. SO MUCH HEAT. Juice has already established himself as an incredible underdog babyface so that was a given, but my goodness White embraced everything in full stride here. @TJQ; if this doesn't change your view on the guy then I don't think anything will.  I urge everyone to watch this because it's the type of match that no matter what type of style you prefer or even if you're not familiar with both guys, the story is so clearly laid out and executed to perfection that there's no way any wrestling fan won't enjoy it. So fucking physical and SO fucking good.

*IWGP Heavyweight Championship:* Kenny Omega (c) vs. Cody - **** 3/4 (NO But Recommended)*

I'll give these guys credit for sure because they kept me engaged and entertained for a good 25 minutes by essentially turning it into a TLC match.  I thought the early portions were really smooth and enjoyable too. Unfortunately I thought the last 10 minutes (while having a nasty bump) dragged a good portion and Cody wasn't able to keep up with the pace or simply put his body in the right position to take a big move. The match itself isn't really what this was about though. The big stuff came after the match. BIG time angle. I loved it. Great show.


----------



## TJQ

Corey said:


> *IWGP United States Championship:* Jay White (c) vs. Juice Robinson - ***** 3/4 (YES!!!!)*
> 
> All of us in the G1 thread were losing our minds for this match. Without a doubt a match that over-delivered past anyone's expectations. Just an unreal story and performance from Jay White. Star making. SO MUCH HEAT. Juice has already established himself as an incredible underdog babyface so that was a given, but my goodness White embraced everything in full stride here. @TJQ; if this doesn't change your view on the guy then I don't think anything will.  I urge everyone to watch this because it's the type of match that no matter what type of style you prefer or even if you're not familiar with both guys, the story is so clearly laid out and executed to perfection that there's no way any wrestling fan won't enjoy it. So fucking physical and SO fucking good.
> .


Going to watch the show tomorrow, I certainly hope you're right :lol GOING INTO IT WITH AN OPEN MIND AND HOPING TO SEE A REALLY GOOD JUICE MATCH


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*NJPW G1 Special in San Francisco: *

*Switchblade Jay White (c) v. Juice Robinson - **** 1/2 (YES !!!)*

Switchblade is a phenomenal heel, not too sure why he got so much heat as he's been pretty over in the states but damn he nailed this role. And obviously Juice is the perfect foil to a dastardly heel. Loved the story of the hand.

*Kenny Omega (c) v. Cody - *** 1/2 (No but recommended)*

The first 20-25 minutes, man they had it. They were putting together some really great work and I was into the match. But damn if those last 10 minutes didn't kill it for me, it started when Kenny hit those 4 or 5 v-triggers in a row. It just absolutely dragged after that and lost all heat.

*Himoru Takahashi (c) v. Dragon Lee - *** 1/4 (No)*

It's literally the same match with these two every time, and can Dragon Lee please stop doing the dragon driver? He f*cking killed Himoru.

*The Young Bucks (c) v. Evil & SANADA - *** 1/2 (No but recommended)*

This was a typical Bucks match, of course it was gonna be entertaining. Was going in hoping they told a story like they have been all year but this was fine.


----------



## MC

*NJPW G1 Special in San Francisco 07/07*

*Yes To: Jay White vs. Juice Robinson ****¼ *

Finally. The Jay White character and his wrestling come together. Such excellent heel work that not only garnered tremendous amounts of boos from the crowd but gained loads of sympathy for Juice. Nothing too flashy apart from the Russian Leg Sweep off the apron. A match focused on the left hand of Juice and it worked. Juice sold it really well all match, selling the stomps from White will. They did a good job teasing it not being allowed in the match and incorporated it well. I really hope that Barnett spot was planned (probably was) because that was genius. JR falling, the crowd booing the hell out of White, Barnett wanting to kick his ass. That was awesome. Incredible match with some great build to go along with it. Glad Juice won a title finally.


*Yes To: Hiromu Takahashi vs. Dragon Lee **** *

Pretty incredible match. Relentless pace for all of the match. Incredible move after incredible move. Nasty, brutal head/neck bump by Hiromu for the Phoenix-plex. Few mishaps here and there but nothing major besides the bump. Awesome match.

*No But Recommend: The Young Bucks vs. EVIL and SANADA ***¾*

Very good tag team match for the most part. SANADA and EVIL did a good job at cutting off the Bucks from one another and building towards the hot tag. Thought them switching roles after that was well done and it lead to a compelling and unpredictable match. Some good near falls. Didn't like the ending much with Matt Jackson kicking out of the magic killer and the Bucks winning, perhaps another save from Nick or him reversing the move would've been better because the kick out was unnecessary. SANADA was fantastic here. Everything he did come off so smooth. Prefer their dominion match better.

*No To: Kenny Omega vs Cody ****

First off, the crowd not cheering Tenryu when the championship package came up. SMH. Was hoping that Cody would go full on Inoki and came down to the ring on a cross. Oh well. The match was good I thought. Some nice character work and few good spots. It was pretty dull for the most part and dragged in between the spots. Better than their last match which isn't saying a lot


----------



## TD Stinger

Yes to:

*NJPW G1 Special Cow Palace: Juice Robinson vs. Jay White*

Easily Jay White's best match to date. This match felt like where his character finally clicked and he turned into this vicious, underhanded heel. Those shots into the barricade by both men were amazing. And maybe that had to with how poorly the barricades were set up but fuck it, those shots added a lot to this match.

And then from there White continued to egg on the crowd. Which then lead to probably the spot of the night where White Suplexed Juice again into the barricade that was right in front of JR and Barnett. The Suplex knocked JR out of his seat and Barnett got up and was pissed. Work or not, Barnett circled the ring and even got in it chasing White. Even when he finally calmed down and sat back down he said "look at that fucker run." :lol

Intentional or not, that made White the biggest heel of the night. And then that lead to a Russian Leg Sweep off the apron. I don't think I've ever seen that before. They get back in the ring, do some more spots, including a ref bump which leads to a White Low Blow and Juice using his cast. There was a great near fall after Pulp Friction too. And finally the finish was great with Juice countering Blade Runner into a kind of Charlotte's Web Roll Up.

And finally our boy Juice wins his 1st title! A great match that showed how great Juice has become and the break out performance that White needed. Hopefully he can keep up the momentum in the G1.



There were 3 other pretty good matches on this show, but not quite good enough for me to nominate:

Bucks vs. LIJ: Pretty good tag match, just like the last one. Just not quite good enough for me to nominate.

Hiromu vs. Dragon Lee: Outside of Hiromu nearly getting killed by that Phoenix Plex, this match didn't feell much different from there other matches recently. I don't discount the effort, but as fun as their stuff can lose their effect after awhile.

Omega vs. Cody: Man, they had a great thing going in the beginning of this match. There was a nice flow. The added weapons helped. But I would say it peaked after the Ladder Superplex and the following Cross Rhodes. But after that it was all Omega which meant about 1,000 V-Triggers and eventually they just lost the crowd.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

G1 special
*YES* IWGP Heavyweight Tag Titles
EVIL & SANADA vs The Young Bucks ****½ Damn worried people will forget about this match due to its placement on the card. It was great. The Bucks still do a tonne of spots but they take there time now and weave in incredible stories. Anyone that still calls the Bucks spot monkeys isn't paying attention.

*YES* IWGP Jr Heavyweight Title
Dragon Lee vs Hiromu Takahashi ****¼ Great stuff but was essentially a sloppy version of their superior 

*YES* IWGP US Title
Juice Robinson vs Jay White ***** (glad to be the high man on this match. I thought it was a damn masterpiece. Jay White is what Vince Mcmahon thinks his neutered geek heels are.

*YES* IWGP Heavyweight title
Cody Rhodes vs Kenny Omega ****¼ Good stuff and the Bullet Club story is back on track and Cody has achieved a real character arc rarely seen in wrestling. He can be really proud of what he has accomplished in NJPW so far.


----------



## ShadowSucks92

Yes to Jay White vs Juice Robinson - ****1/2


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles

*NJPW G1 Special in San Francisco - 7th July:*

*YES to The Young Bucks (c) vs EVIL and SANADA - IWGP Tag Team Championship - ****1/2*
Great fast-paced action and a lot of good counters. They told a great story of both teams learning each other better after their first match at Dominion which wasn't put over by the English commentary team. SANADA's counter to the More Band For Your Buck showed that as well as other subtle counters in the match. All in all, I found this to be a better match than the Dominion one, which I had at 4.25.

*NO to Kazuchika Okada and Will Ospreay vs Tetsuya Naito and BUSHI - ***1/4*
This was a nice little match that didn't really showcase any of these guys' offence but was fine as a filler before the final three matches. Surprisingly, nobody is talking about the change in Okada's music, attire and mannerisms. He even switched from his usual Rainmaker Golden colours to a darker red and black which is similar to Naito and even dropped his robe. Let's see if this is permanent. Will be interesting to see what kind of story they will tell with Okada in the G1 as this could be a hint of a character change for him and maybe even a longer redemption story after losing the title.

*YES to Hiromu Takahashi (c) vs Dragon Lee - IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Championship - ****1/2*
So, I haven't seen any of their previous matches but this one was really great. Good fast-paced and equal action from both men who were trying to one-up each other for the whole match. A lot of the spots were dangerous and I cringed a lot at that incredible bump Hiromu took on his head. I really hope he is fine. The only thing I didn't like, was the abrupt ending but that was explained by Hiromu's injury. Although this is on a lower-end of 4.5 stars, O think it still deserves that rating.

*YES to Jay White (c) vs Juice Robinson - IWGP US Heavyweight Championship - ****1/2*
Another great match with a lot of character building for both men. Finally, White can show his sadistic side in a match. It showed that both men felt the pressure to have a great match and it probably helped that they knew each other from the Dojo. A really good match that makes both men look better than before and makes me more excited for both of their matches at the G1 Climax. However, I am still not sold on Juice as I believe that in all matches I have seen from him he was carried to a good match. Maybe someone can suggest some of his stuff to watch where he looks good?

*YES to Kenny Omega (c) vs Cody - IWGP Heavyweight Championship - ****1/4*
This was really good, in my opinion, despite not being your typical NJPW main event. It felt more like a WWE style match, which I don't mind but was not expecting, especially them using so many weapons. Still, it was really good and a lot better than their first match. What I don't understand with these two is why their matches together are so slow-paced, they could have accomplished the same story and moves in 25 minutes and probably the match would have seemed better. Like this, it just drags at some points, which was an even bigger problem in their first match. Apart from that, I really liked it. The story was clearly that both of them were building off the hate they felt for each other by punishing each other. The table spots from Kenny and the Ladder spot from Cody were brutal, not sure whether Kenny should be taking these bumps a week before the G1, maybe it will cost him against Naito? The Young Bucks' and Brandi's involvement really helped to bring the story across. The ending sequence was again quite slow. All in all, a really good match that doesn't measure up to Kenny's best outings. I honestly think these guys could have an incredible 25-minute match if they approach it like the Cody/Ibushi match from Wrestle Kingdom which got the same rating from me in half the time.
The post-match angle was really surprising but I should have seen it coming since I was wondering the whole time why only the Tongans were out there with the Elite. Well, they played me quite well. Let's see where they go with this Bullet Club: Firing Squad vs Bullet Club: The Elite story. I was quite sold on the fact that Cody would join the Firing Squad as their leader but cool that they didn't do that. It will be interesting to see if the Firing Squad will add more members and maybe a more high-profile leader. This angle at least made some of the Tama Tonga, Bad Luck Fale and Hangman Page matches in the G1 more interesting.

Altogether, this was a great show with four really good matches that had something for everybody. It built quite the anticipation for the G1 Climax for me, which I am ready for now.


----------



## DELITE

*NJPW G1 Special in San Francisco:*
_No but recommended:
_Hirooki Goto vs Jeff Cobb ***3/4

_No but highly recommended:
_Cody Rhodes vs Kenny Omega ****1/4

*YES:*
Juice Robinson vs Jay White ****1/2


----------



## Alright_Mate

*YES to Juice Robinson vs Jay White - NJPW G1 Special San Francisco - ****1/2*
This was great, a breakout match for both. No doubt the crowd helped matters but Jay White's heel work was brilliant throughout, some of the psychology he showed when targeting Juice's hand was impressive too, maintaining wrist control, standing on the hand, little moments like that really played a big part in the match. Juice played the underdog role perfectly, the little bit of fuckery towards the end fitted right into the match, when Juice clocked him with the cast hand it made me smile. Great performance from both, good storytelling shown, NXT don't get much wrong but my word did they fuck up on Juice Robinson.

*NO but recommended Kenny Omega vs Cody - NJPW G1 Special San Francisco - ***3/4*
I had this at four stars until the last ten minutes, the drama was picking up but then things went flat and the match turned into a slog in the last ten. The match had it's moments, Cody worked well but the last ten was pretty much him getting beat down with knee triggers and that unbroken table spot. Cody shouldn't work 30+ minute matches in my opinion.

*No but recommended Young Bucks vs Evil & Sanada - NJPW G1 Special San Francisco - ***1/2*
This match was fun but lacked the psychology and selling that their Dominion match had.

*BIG NO to Hiromu Takahashi vs Dragon Lee - NJPW G1 Special San Francisco - **
The worst match they've had, this was absolute trash. First few mins consisted of a few sloppy moments and a botch, then about ten minutes in their no selling suplex sequence was so bad I turned it off. These two have portrayed some mad spots in their previous matches but this was just ridiculous, now supposedly Takahashi could be seriously injured, sad but I'm not surprised, these two were going to seriously hurt each other at some point.


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles

*YES to Golden Lovers vs LIJ - CEO x NJPW When Worlds Collide - ****1/4*


----------



## WokeLand

Alright_Mate said:


> *BIG NO to Hiromu Takahashi vs Dragon Lee - NJPW G1 Special San Francisco - **
> The worst match they've had, this was absolute trash. First few mins consisted of a few sloppy moments and a botch, then about ten minutes in their no selling suplex sequence was so bad I turned it off. These two have portrayed some mad spots in their previous matches but this was just ridiculous, now supposedly Takahashi could be seriously injured, sad but I'm not surprised, these two were going to seriously hurt each other at some point.


Wait it secind...Did not you finish the match, but still give it that qualification for that reason and for others in a decontextualized way?

Dude, you are fucking idiot.


----------



## Alright_Mate

WokeLand said:


> Wait it secind...Did not you finish the match, but still give it that qualification for that reason and for others in a decontextualized way?
> 
> Dude, you are fucking idiot.


Dude, your grammar makes you a fucking idiot.

I posted my reasons as to why I turned it off, a shitty no selling suplex sequence like they did warrants a one star rating, after that happened I had zero interest in watching the rest.

Now go get some English lessons and while you're at it, go fuck yourself.


----------



## MC

:deandre


----------



## WokeLand

Alright_Mate said:


> Dude, your grammar makes you a fucking idiot.
> 
> I posted my reasons as to why I turned it off, a shitty no selling suplex sequence like they did warrants a one star rating, after that happened I had zero interest in watching the rest.
> 
> Now go get some English lessons and while you're at it, go fuck yourself.


And there is decontextualization.

You do not understand what all this storytelling is about, and I can assume that never in your damn life did you see a match between them two before.

Learn a bit of history, pleb.


----------



## TD Stinger

....And I thought I took this shit too seriously.


----------



## Alright_Mate

WokeLand said:


> And there is decontextualization.
> 
> You do not understand what all this storytelling is about, and I can assume that never in your damn life did you see a match between them two before.
> 
> Learn a bit of history, pleb.


:Wat?

If you must know you pleb, I watched their CMLL match from 2016 and their New Beginning in Osaka and BOTSJ matches from last year.

You want me to screenshot my ratings from Cagematch as proof?

Now as I said before, go fuck yourself.


----------



## Taroostyles

Bucks vs LIJ-****

Great sprint of a match, definitely below the Dominion match in my view though. This match had some unreal sequences and I thought both teams looked good even LIJ in defeat. 

Says alot that this was the 4th best match on the show.


----------



## WokeLand

Alright_Mate said:


> :Wat?
> 
> If you must know you pleb, I watched their CMLL match from 2016 and their New Beginning in Osaka and BOTSJ matches from last year.
> 
> You want me to screenshot my ratings from Cagematch as proof?
> 
> Now as I said before, go fuck yourself.


If "supposedly" you have watched at them, why do you consider those sequence with no sell a negative aspect? You should already understand the context of all that rivalry to know the meaning of all that,


----------



## Alright_Mate

WokeLand said:


> If "supposedly" you have watched at them, why do you consider those sequence with no sell a negative aspect? You should already understand the context of all that rivalry to know the meaning of all that,


Nothing "supposedly" about it you sad waster.

No selling is always a negative aspect to any match, their previous matches have had it too but that particular sequence was absolutely fucking pathetic, no selling it once wouldn't have bothered me, no selling suplexes about 3-4 times in a minute is ridiculous.

You see Juice Robinson vs Jay White for example, actual selling, actual psychology, compelling storytelling.

Then you get Takahashi and Dragon Lee doing stupid dangerous spots to the point where one actually got seriously hurt, do me a favour, matches like that are garbage in my opinion. 

If I wanted OTT no selling I would bang one of my PWG DVDS on.


----------



## Corey

*YES! (****)* for Suzuki/ZSJ vs. Okada/Ishii from Strong Style Evolved UK Night 1. Felt pretty one-sided at times and Ishii got his ass beat repeatedly but damn those individual interactions between him & Suzuki and Okada & Sabre were awesome. Crowd was hot too.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Dragon Lee vs. Hiromu Takahashi - **** - YES!*

That Phoenixplex... Horrifying, absolutely horrifying. Definitely took me out of the match a little bit, that shit looked so damn scary. Everything before that was absolutely great though. Lovely, explosive, intense action w/ the 2 just trying to destroy each other with everything they got. Maybe their 2nd best match against one another.

*Jay White vs. Juice Robinson - ****3/4 - YES!*

Well this was just incredible. Amazing dynamic w/ the broken hand of Juice; his babyface work is of course absolutely incredible & Jay White seriously showed up big time here. Let's just say that in January watching his match vs. Tana I certainly wouldn't have expected to have a match that's mostly dominated by him to be very, very high on my best matches of 2018 list. Phenomenal performance by the man. Fantastic work on top & all around masterful heel work. The crowd deserves lots of love, too - in the age that we live in where "cool" heels are getting cheered regularly, it was very cool to hear them give Switchblade an old school treatment w/ their chants & boos. Basically every element clicked perfectly & it resulted in a masterpiece. NJPW MOTY.


----------



## Garmonbozia

*YES* to Jay White vs. Juice Robinson, loved this match very much!


----------



## NastyYaffa

Also as I just finished watching it, I am also gonna say *YES* to *Cody/Kenny*. I thought the match did a wonderful job portraying their whole storyline leading to it, the character work by both was on point & it sure was physical. ******


----------



## Ace

Damn, Jay White getting a lot of love. I'm quite surprised because I didn't think he was at that level yet where he could produce a match of that qualitl even with a great wrestler.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

Emperor said:


> Damn, Jay White getting a lot of love. I'm quite surprised because I didn't think he was at that level yet where he could produce a match of that qualitl even with a great wrestler.


I think already proved himself at last years WotW ROH event with the match he had against Will Ospreay where he was just a young lion. My favourite match of Will besides the one he had against Shibata.


----------



## SHIRLEY

*YES*

Jul 7th	Jay White	Juice Robinson	IWGP US	Cow Palace	NJPW	5*


----------



## Taroostyles

Still finishing catching up on the BOTSJ and some of Dominion. 

Taiji Ishimori vs Hiromu Takahashi BOTSJ Final-*****

I heard this was insane but wow this blew me away. 35 minutes of insanity, I loved the brawling at the start that isn't typical of a BOTSJ match like this. Then the drama with Hiromu in peril from Taijis crossface was immense. Not to mention the incredible out of this world back and forth, an all time classic match just a shade below the Kushida/Ospreay match from last year's final. (Also 5*)

Will Ospreay vs Hiromu Takahashi Dominion-****3/4

On the opposite end of the spectrum but almost just as great, this was such a crisp and well executed match. High level offense from both men with a few sequences that will literally take your breath away. This match really reminded me of Eddie/Rey from HH 97 with the way it was laid out and some stuff we've just never seen before. This was definitely better than their New Beginning match from earlier this year as well. Probably right around top 10 for the year so far.


----------



## TJQ

YES

*Jay White (c) vs Juice Robinson @ NJPW G1 Special ****1/4*
_Juice Robinson is the true ace of NJPW, all rivaling opinions are wrong and you should feel awful.

We're gunna start this off by saying that White came out looking like an off brand Jimmy Havoc. 










I'm surprised that White managed to have a really good heel performance here without ruining the actual wrestling quality of the match, he was doing a great job at playing the slimeball without overdoing it. It goes without saying that Juice was amazing, he's proven time and time again that he can have ***** babyface performances all day long.They did a great job at keeping the wrestling fairly simple while constantly pushing forward the narrative, though I'd be lying if I said I didn't wish that White brought some more ferocity and aggression. Even in the moments where his acts were brutal, he's such a charisma vaccum that he looked bored while doing it instead of angry/sickly amused. Same thing happened after when he was trying to sell his disbelief that he lost, he looked like such a fuckin dork :lol All things considered though I had a really damn good time with this one, big recommendation._


----------



## Corey

TJQ said:


> We're gunna start this off by saying that White came out looking like an off brand Jimmy Havoc.


His attire actually gave me way more Benoit vibes. Kinda loved it tbh.


----------



## Taroostyles

Yeah Jay White entered a new realm with that performance and the attire definitely ticked the box too, it doesn't necessarily make the man but it certainly helps. Juices attire was pretty sick too, another reason I think that match will be so memorable.


----------



## TD Stinger

I just hope this match ends up being a real launching pad for Jay White because it's the kind of performance he needed to have to get to the next level. He needs to continue this momentum through the G1.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

Corey said:


> His attire actually gave me way more Benoit vibes. Kinda loved it tbh.


I always loved Jay Whites costumes especially when fans were mocking him. A fresh faced you boy trying to look tough and everyone seeing right through it. Him not quitr suiting the look he's picked for himself works. Jay White as a character gives an air of insecurity like someone whos terrified of the lions den they find themselves in. 

It's similar to Velveteen Dream in that hes a young upstart trying to get noticed in a sea of more famous and often more talented wrestlers. The Velveteen dream character quite rightly receives a lot of praise and Jay White is starting to as well. Everyone should be weary of an NJPW wrestler that drops a title right before the G1.


----------



## antoniomare007

*YES* to

*Jay White vs Juice Robinson - US Title match NJPW G1 Special 7/7/18*

Hey look at that, Jay White wasn't dead after all. I co-sign what's been said about Juice's babyface performance, dude was money with his facial expressions, selling and timing for every hope spot and comeback he had, that shit ain't easy to do and he's got it down pat. White did his thing too though, specially with the timing of the cut off spots - either by taking advantage every time Robinson pumped himself up and/or pandered to the crowd or just not letting Juice get momentum after an initial comeback attempt - and his heel work, I specially liked him mocking Juice and doing his jabs. This didn't feel like your typical "let's trade shit/your turn my turn" match that most New Japan matches end up being after the first 1/4 or 1/3 of the action, and I appreciated that greatly. This had very little excess - I could've lived without a couple of the suplex/bumps on the outside they did, and Juice's fighting spirit spot bombed, but that's just nitpicking - and just 1 nearfall (that was pretty fucking great) and that's right up my alley. Top notch stuff, I wish they had a better crowd to call it a top 5 match of the year but whatever, it's still pretty damn awesome. 



BTW, holy shit was the English commentary horrible, JR has been washed for years but he keeps hurting the matches he's calling. Barnett brings nothing the table as a color commentator.


----------



## Corey

antoniomare007 said:


> I wish they had a better crowd to call it a top 5 match of the year but whatever, it's still pretty damn awesome.


Damn really? I thought this crowd was amazing and one of the best parts about the match. White got SO much fucking heat and they were loudly behind Juice. The 'fuck you Switchblade' chants put a huge smile on my face. :lol


----------



## antoniomare007

Corey said:


> Damn really? I thought this crowd was amazing and one of the best parts about the match. White got SO much fucking heat and they were loudly behind Juice. The 'fuck you Switchblade' chants put a huge smile on my face. :lol


Oh, I'm not saying the crowd was bad or anything. And maybe it was the link I was using and/or the black hole that was commentary. But I never felt the atmosphere was as epic or as dramatic as the match they were having.


----------



## Desecrated

Crowd came across strangely. Like they knew what was happening, they just didn't know how to use their hands type of deal. 

An awesome encouter, though. The apex of both men's run so far. Whoever has been in charge of Jay's progression (whether it's himself or a veteran/Gedo) has done magic. You see people figure out their deal within 3-5 years, not in 6 months. In the past two months, he's increasingly impressed me. Both men give confidence that the company is perfectly fine without Omega.

It's an interesting story, that the failure for White was his own hubris. The spot that changed the match, and his frequent targetting of Juice's hand throughout the build. Combine that with the universally agreed notion that Juice does have the best babyface fire going, White has improved on every element that hurt the Tanahashi match. Ah, great. So excited to see how they'll progress in the G1. Just under 5*. 

SANADA/EVIL vs Bucks is another (small) yes. I wasn't really in for a Bucks match. I like their body of work, I just wasn't in for one when I saw it. But SANADA was really good here. And the Bucks are inoffensive enough to give a barely 4* match. It's weaker than their Dominion effort IMO.


----------



## DammitChrist

i give a No, but strongly recommended to Seth Rollins vs Drew McIntyre on the Raw (7/9/18) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## MC

*WWE 205 Live 03/07*

*Yes To: Buddy Murphy vs Mustafa Ali *****

Excellent match. Some brutal work on the lower back of Ali in the early parts of the match by Buddy Murphy. Some incredibly innovative spots like the spanish fly on the announce table. Murphy’s face when he released Ali was trapped in the ropes was fantastic. Licking his lips like a lion does when he knows he’s got his pray. Superb. The crowd was awful. Fuck off with the “we want table” chants, cheer the great wrestling going on right now. Other then that, this was excellent. 

-

*Frontline Build Me An Empire 28/06*

*No But Recommend: *

*Chris Ridgeway vs. Kenou ***¾ *

Really good match that was based around the intense strikes of Kenou and Ridgeway’s answer for them as well as his own. Some good timing with the spots which did look contrived at times but nothing too bothersome. 

*Mark Haskins vs. Naoki Tanizaki ***½*

Very good back and forth match. Haskins with some nasty arm work on Tanizaki all match. Some nice striking from both too. Tanizaki looked really good and sold very well.

-

*Pro Wrestling WAVE Sapporo WAVE: NA MA RA 6 “Zen” 03/06*

*No But Recommend: Avid Rival (Misaki Ohata & Ryo Mizunami) vs NEW-TRA (Rin Kadokura & Takumi Iroha) ***½*

Really good tag team match. Avid Rival and NEW-TRA had some good chemistry together which is very impressive as NEW-TRA aren't regulars for WAVE and usually wrestle for Chigusa Nagayo’s promotion, Marvelous. Anyway, Ohata was here usual stiff, confident self. Some nice sequences and a good finishing stretch. 

- 

*OTT Live In Belfast 03/06 *

*No But Recommend: Tyler Bate vs Jordan Devlin ***½*

Lovely match. Not too long, easily digestible. Has some smooth technical wrestling with some flashy looking counters. They transitioned well into some good striking followed up by some great looking moves from Devlin, who put Bate away with a reverse frankendriver and a package piledriver. Starting to see what all the fuss is about with Devlin. He is a solid wrestler who excels are certain things. Gonna start keeping a further eye on him.


----------



## Dr. Middy

*NO to Jeff Cobb vs Hirooki Goto - NJPW: G1 Special in San Francisco - ***1/2*

*YES to Nick and Matt Jackson (The Young Bucks) vs SANADA and EVIL - NJPW: G1 Special in San Francisco*

Wonderful, action packed tag match between a bunch of talented guys. They had just as good a match here as they did at Dominion, with some nice moments like SANADA’s and EVIL’s versions of a Metzler Driver onto a chair for a great near fall, and even SANADA surprised me with some great emotion as he fought to tap during a sharpshooter spot. Overall, real fun tag team match!

*****
*

*YES to Dragon Lee vs Hiromu Takahashi – NJPW: G1 Special in San Francisco*

So I liked this, but I found it to be one of their weaker matchups. It was still a great athletic display and they had a ton of impressive spots, along with some great sequences like the repeated germans and the slaps spot. However, this felt more like a showcase of big moves than a violent match at times, which hurt it for me, along with the scary spot which I knew beforehand. All I will say is that I hope these guys start to work a bit smarter and realize they don’t need to do some of the dangerous moves they do, as I watched these two drop each other on their head and necks a bunch of times. I hope the best for Hiromu and hopefully he’ll only need time off to heal his neck before returning back to the level he left at. 

*****
*

*YES to Jay White vs Juice Robinson - NJPW: G1 Special in San Francisco
*
This was a real great match on a technical level, but so many other outside forces helped it turn into a hell of a match by the end. White was tremendous here in his best NJPW performance yet, he was a complete prick, mocking Juice, not caring about JR’s fall and getting a ton of heat there, going after Juice’s hand constantly, and just handling himself real well. 

Juice himself continues to be one of the best babyfaces in the company, showing it throughout this match as he toughed it out despite opposition and an inability to use his good hand. They had some great spots, including an awesome near fall when Juice used his cast and hit a Pulp Friction. The roll up was a surprise end to a fantastic match.

*****1/2*

*YES to Cody vs Kenny Omega - NJPW: G1 Special in San Francisco
*

This went a lot longer than I expected, and felt more like a match that constantly kept building, only instead of building to a climax to end, there was an actual falling action where Omega was basically in control for the last part of the match, so him winning really wasn’t that surprising (not to mention it was his first title defense).

Cody as always played a tremendous heel, working the fans like he does, while Omega carried the wresting half of the match. The turned their match into a quasi TLC match by the halfway point, introducing chairs, ladders, and tables along with some pretty brutal spots, like the superplex off the ladder, and especially how Cody hit that table which had zero give. 

Overall, very good match, and this is probably the best match these two are going to have. 

*****
*


----------



## MC

*Riki Choshu Produce Power Hall 2018 ~ Battle Of Another Dimension 10/07*

*Yes To: The Aggression (Katsuhiko Nakajima & Masa Kitamiya) vs. Hideyoshi Kamitani & Takuya Nomura ****½*

This is a fantastic tag team match. You got two incredible strikers in Katsuhiko Nakajima and Takuya Nomura along with the raw explosive power of Masa Kitamiya and Hideyoshi Kamitani. Nakajima spent most of the match seemingly trying to tech Nomura lesson, kicking the hell out of him. Slapping him, toying with him etc. Nomura never let it slide though, laying into Nakajima with some hard strikes of his own. Even getting the better of him at times, catching a high head kick from Nakajima and almost tapping him with a nasty single leg Boston crab. Kitamiya and Kamitani were like two bulls, running into each other trying to beat the hell out of each other. So much beef. The finish, a staple in Nakajima matches as of late, was fantastic with Nakajima getting the KO win over a relentless Nomura with multiple superkicks to the head and a STIFF running soccer kick to the head of a grounded Nomura. Yet another fantastic match from the best tag team in the world, The Aggression. This is no doubt my second favourite tag team match of the year so far, only behind The Aggression vs Go-Kai from the 29/04 Show.


----------



## antoniomare007

*YES* to 
*
Katsuhiko Nakajima, Masa Kitamiya vs. Hideyoshi Kamitani, Takuya Nomura - Riki Choshu Produce - Power Hall 7/10/18*

A very simple match. Nakajima is the veteran - his new sleazy look works perfectly with his demeanor - and does not give one single fuck about the Strong BJ young kids, so he takes any chance he gets to beat the fuck out of them. Kitamiya is the enforcer of the team though he never establishes control like a Nak, and is there to change the pace and do some cool exchanges with Kamitani. As we know, Nomura and Kamitani are not easy to put down so we basically get one of those "4 people stiffing each other for 20 minutes" tag matches. Everyone involved plays their role perfectly so of course the simple formula works like a charm. Korakuen is red hot and behind the Big Japan underdogs to give this a proper atmosphere. The ending sequence was fucking brutal and it served a very clear purpose, loved it.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*NXT 07/11/18:*

*Adam Cole v. Danny Burch - **** (YES !)*

Probably my second favorite Cole match since he signed, it was physcical, it was technical and it told a great story with Cole working the neck. The finish was masterful as well, with that brutal superkick.

*Moustache Mountain (c) v. Undisputed Era - **** 1/4 (YES !) *

These guys have wrestled plenty and still managed to keep it fresh, Tyler Bate was running f*cking wild while Trent was out. His work was amazing, and the story with Seven's leg carried so much emotion. Goodness what a match.


----------



## Corey

Didn't think Cole/Burch was anything special cause it was really one-sided, but...

*NXT Tag Team Championship:* Moustache Mountain (c) vs. Undisputed Era _(NXT 7/11)_ ***** 1/4 (YES!!)*

Oh my god this ending made me so angry that I legitimately yelled at my TV over and over because WHAT THE FUCK IS BATE DOING(!!??!?!?) but seriously the match is amazing. One of the best heat segments and stories I've seen all year with Seven getting his knee completely destroyed and ripped apart. Bate getting the hot tag came in like a god damn house of fire and took the crowd to a whole new level. There's so much emotion in the last 5 minutes and it's one of the most unique endings you'll see anywhere in wrestling, but it no doubt made me question several things.  Seek this match out for sure because I really think it's one of the best tags of the year. Unreal storytelling, submissions, and drama without the use of nearfalls to achieve it.


----------



## TD Stinger

I want to YES the tag match so bad but God Damn it Bate is a dumbass. The action was great. The drama was great. But damn it Bate, you're right there!

Roddy wasn't holding you back. Both teams had interfered in the match so a DQ was unlikely. And even if it was, you retain the titles anyways. And also, small detail here, BUT YOUR BEST FRIEND IS DYING IN THERE. DQ or not, you think you would end his misery about 5 minutes before you literally threw in the towel if you cared that much about him.


----------



## ZEROVampire

*No MOTYC for me, but HIGHLY RECOMMENDED

NXT Tag Team Championship
Trent Seven & Tyler Bate (c) vs Roderick Strong & Kyle O'Reilly
WWE NXT 7/11
***3/4*


----------



## DammitChrist

I gave a No, but strongly recommended to Moustache Mountain vs Undisputed Era for the NXT Tag titles on the NXT (7/11/18) episode.

I gave this very good match a 7.5/10 

Edit: I really liked the creative finish. I love the Undisputed Era (along with them starting another reign), but that ending makes me want Moustache Mountain to regain the tag titles later (when Trent Seven's knee recovers) since they were never pinned nor submitted to lose them.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

Minoru Suzuki or SANADA

they won't win but they should


----------



## DELITE

I've finally seen these two matches: 

*No but recommended: *
_When worlds collide _
Kota Ibushi and Kenny Omega vs Tetsuya Naito and Hiromu Takahashi ***3/4

*No but highly recommended:*
_30th Anniversary of Minoru Suzuki_
Minoru Suzuki vs Kazuchika Okada ****1/4


----------



## MC

MC 16 said:


> *Gargano vs Ciampa - ****1/2 *



I think I'm going to change this to a NO.

No To: Johnny Gargano vs Tommaso Ciampa - NXT TakeOver New Orleans 


This match is a prime reason for why I don't like re-watching matches. I'm always prone to point out the criticism much more 



Spoiler: Written Way Too Much



There are load of flaws and many pluses. The atmosphere is electric. They are totally invested in the feud and hot for everything, cheering Gargano and booing Ciampa. And I did like the call backs to their previous matches which help boost the match for me. It was fairly entertaining as well, I was never bored even of it did drag a lot of the time. 

Now on to the criticisms, Ciampa working on the lower back early on in the match. Dropping Gargano on parts of the announce table. Gargano doesn’t sell the lower back after the early parts of the match convincingly enough. Gargano would put his hand of the back at times but there is no pain on his face or anything to suggest that his back was hurt or it was worked on earlier in the match. This happened again later in the match. The powerbomb on the knees from the top rope spot was awesome and Ciampa sold his knee really well. But I can’t say the same for Gargano. A spot that big and I never saw him favour his lower back afterwards once and basically no sold it. It meant nothing other than a pointless kick out. The move was amazingly done but ultimately meant nothing. 

They are doing big spots like the powerbomb on the exposed floor but I don’t feel like there is enough hatred between the two And going back to the point of selling, with a spot like a powerbomb on the the exposed floor, you would expect that to lead to an injury but nothing really followed up the spot. Minor criticism though. Anyway, there was little to suggest that these two despised each other enough to do these spots which lowers the impact of the spots IMO. And it was like this for most of the match until the near end where they are starting to hit each other with stiff strikes which I did like. 

Now, at the end, there was loads of near falls which can work and enhance the match and sometimes they can be contrived. I don’t think they overdid them but they never bought me into thinking the match was other. The near falls during the moment which very tense and suspense but re-watching it, I never bought into them unfortunately. The best near falls should get you near enough every time and none of them did for me. 

The negatives far outweighs the positives but I still enjoyed it. **¾




*WWE NXT 11/07*

*Yes To: The Undisputed Era (Roddy Strong & Kyle O'Reilly) vs. Moustache Mountain (Tyler Bate & Trent Seven) ****¼*

Have to admit, I watched it live last night and I liked it but I never thought highly of it at the time but then everyone started to buzz about the match and I re-watched it and I can totally see what the hype is now. Tremendous match. The viciousness as well as the urgency showed by Strong and KOR when putting on the submissions was awesome. Relentless. I knew that leg would've been used some how and they incorporated it very well done. Bate selling of concern mixed with Seven's stubbornness to continue was great development for their characters. Awesome match. It's not one of the favourite tag matches of the year, just outside my top five but it's my WWE MOTY, no doubt.


----------



## TJQ

MC 16 said:


> This match is a prime reason for why I don't like re-watching matches. I'm always prone to point out the criticism much more


Quite the rating drop, bubba :lol 

Also, that's why I enjoy doing it. I love picking things apart and revisiting old matches because the matches that are truly special to me are the ones that hold up under a microscope. Though typically my ratings don't drop THAT drastically :lol


----------



## MC

TJQ said:


> Quite the rating drop, bubba :lol
> 
> Also, that's why I enjoy doing it. I love picking things apart and revisiting old matches because the matches that are truly special to me are the ones that hold up under a microscope. Though typically my ratings don't drop THAT drastically :lol


I'd say. :lol 

Maybe I'm being harsh but it's hard to rate it higher when there is more flaws then pluses. Knowing me, I'll probably watch it later in the year and enjoy the positives much more. We'll see.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Roddy & Kyle vs. Moustache Mountain - ****3/4 - YES!*

Right from the get go the dueling roars of "MOUSTACHE MOUNTAIN!" & "UNDISPUTED!" were really cool, really fit into the beginning of the match with them going at it right away, brawling all over the place. Then the big moment of the match happens; Roddy drops Seven knee first onto the steel steps. Kyle & Roddy torture the crap out of him, working over that knee in BRUTAL fashion; in particular Kyle was absolutely amazing during the heat segment. The heat segment overall is up there with the absolute greatest of 'em; incredibly compelling stuff. Tyler's eventual hot tag was goddamn superb, too - they milked it just enough & once he got the tag, and started busting out his signature big moves, I was marking out big time. He ran wild on Roddy & Kyle for a while - loved Roddy's brief cut-off's during that, especially that backbreaker one. Trent's one final stand was brilliant, with him swinging lariats & chops, as well as he could with a destroyed knee, but the Undisputed lads got the control by going after that knee once again, very quickly. Tyler coming in one last time to break Roddy's murderous looking knee submission, only for the ref to tell him to stop doing that or he's gonna get his team DQ'd was excellently executed, I thought. After that's it's all bum-knee-getting-destroyed-to-shits -drama, and incredibly compelling at that w/ Kyle torturing Trent with that Heel Hook. Brilliant drama, brilliant psychology, brilliant structure & brilliant performances from all involved. A tag team classic. WWE & Tag Team MOTY.


----------



## TD Stinger

TJQ said:


> Quite the rating drop, bubba :lol
> 
> Also, that's why I enjoy doing it. I love picking things apart and revisiting old matches because the matches that are truly special to me are the ones that hold up under a microscope. Though typically my ratings don't drop THAT drastically :lol


I'm in the opposite camp of that. I can never bring myself to re-watch matches. And on the rare occasions I do it's like the very next day. But other than that, I just can't.

1, there's just too much wrestling to keep track of (for me at least) and 2, I don't think you ever really appreciate a match as well you do watching it live. You just can't beat that experience. If I re-watched all the matches I ranked, they'd all go down a notch.


----------



## TJQ

TD Stinger said:


> I'm in the opposite camp of that. I can never bring myself to re-watch matches. And on the rare occasions I do it's like the very next day. But other than that, I just can't.
> 
> 1, there's just too much wrestling to keep track of (for me at least) and 2, I don't think you ever really appreciate a match as well you do watching it live. You just can't beat that experience. If I re-watched all the matches I ranked, they'd all go down a notch.


I 110% understand that, but i'm a very critical person and I have fun analyzing/understanding why I like/dislike things. Though I typically only really care about rewatches for the ****1/2+ stuff, which I don't end up with a super absurd amount of each year (currently at 11, ended last year with like 20/21) so it's a lot more manageable. I'm also keeping something of a master spreadsheet with all my ratings, so being able to definitively rate a match based on how I feel is good for a perfectionist dork like myself :lol


----------



## Corey

I almost never rewatch matches. Mainly because I think it's unfair to go back and change a rating because you'll never get the same feeling that you did when you _first_ watched the match. I mean, if you plan on rewatching EVERYTHING then I get it, but I basically never do it unless it's a match that went 30+ minutes where I think I might not have been paying the closest attention and I may have missed something the first time. Really I just don't want to or have the time either.  I have considered going back and rewatching the first Gargano/Ciampa along with Bucks/Golden Lovers but probably never will.



NastyYaffa said:


> *Roddy & Kyle vs. Moustache Mountain - ****3/4 - YES!*
> 
> Right from the get go the dueling roars of "MOUSTACHE MOUNTAIN!" & "UNDISPUTED!" were really cool, really fit into the beginning of the match with them going at it right away, brawling all over the place. Then the big moment of the match happens; Roddy drops Seven knee first onto the steel steps. Kyle & Roddy torture the crap out of him, working over that knee in BRUTAL fashion; in particular Kyle was absolutely amazing during the heat segment. The heat segment overall is up there with the absolute greatest of 'em; incredibly compelling stuff. Tyler's eventual hot tag was goddamn superb, too - they milked it just enough & once he got the tag, and started busting out his signature big moves, I was marking out big time. He ran wild on Roddy & Kyle for a while - loved Roddy's brief cut-off's during that, especially that backbreaker one. Trent's one final stand was brilliant, with him swinging lariats & chops, as well as he could with a destroyed knee, but the Undisputed lads got the control by going after that knee once again, very quickly. Tyler coming in one last time to break Roddy's murderous looking knee submission, *only for the ref to tell him to stop doing that or he's gonna get his team DQ'd *was excellently executed, I thought. After that's it's all bum-knee-getting-destroyed-to-shits -drama, and incredibly compelling at that w/ Kyle torturing Trent with that Heel Hook. Brilliant drama, brilliant psychology, brilliant structure & brilliant performances from all involved. A tag team classic. WWE & Tag Team MOTY.


Now that's something I didn't hear or notice. Finish makes way more sense because of that but still, why not just take the DQ finish and run in there? :lol


----------



## Dr. Middy

NXT has been absolutely must see the past few weeks, hot damn!

*NO but Recommended - Velveteen Dream vs Chris Dijack - WWE NXT TV 7/4/18*

Awesome for a real short match, with both guys throwing hard shots at one another and actually showing a ton of aggression. Dijack seems to be getting over pretty well so far in these short matches, and I expect him to be featured more heavily soon.

****1/2
*

*NO but Recommended - Johnny Gargano vs EC3 - WWE NXT TV 7/4/18
*

Great main event, centered around Gargano becoming ever so vicious similar to Ciampa, something they focused on especially during the second half of the match, which was tremendous. EC3 was great too, playing the cocky heel to a tee. 

****3/4
*
*YES to Undisputed Era (Rodrick Strong and Kyle O’ Reilly) vs Moustache Mountain (Trent Seven and Tyler Bate) - WWE NXT TV 7/11/18
*

JESUS. What the hell was this doing here on just a normal NXT TV episode? This felt like a top level Takeover match, and that’s saying something considering the level of matches we’ve gotten the past year from those.

These four guys delivered some textbook tag team wrestling. We got the brawl at the start before Strong and O’Reilly went like pitbulls at Seven’s injured knee, literally doing no other moves other than ones which would hurt it. He finally got to Bate, who was a house of goddamn fire, including an awesome airplane spin/giant swing spot to show how strong a dude he is. Seven came back with a terrific one legged comeback, but O’Reilly eventually put him in kneebars and heel hooks, and was just hell-bent on destroying his knee as Bate watched in just as much agony. Everybody was tremendous in the last 5 minutes, from Bate selling whether he should throw in the towel, to the crazed mentality of O’Reilly, to Seven selling his pain like a mad man, to the announcers explaining everything perfectly. 

I absolutely adored everything about this match. Bravo guys!

*****3/4
*


----------



## ShadowSucks92

Corey said:


> I almost never rewatch matches. Mainly because I think it's unfair to go back and change a rating because you'll never get the same feeling that you did when you _first_ watched the match. I mean, if you plan on rewatching EVERYTHING then I get it, but I basically never do it unless it's a match that went 30+ minutes where I think I might not have been paying the closest attention and I may have missed something the first time. Really I just don't want to or have the time either.  I have considered going back and rewatching the first Gargano/Ciampa along with Bucks/Golden Lovers but probably never will.
> 
> 
> Now that's something I didn't hear or notice. Finish makes way more sense because of that but still, why not just take the DQ finish and run in there? :lol


I'm also someone that won't change their ratings when re-watching a match. I base my ratings not on how good the selling was or how good each move executed was but on how much I enjoyed the match and with how much they got me emotinally invested into their match. If I went back and re-watched every match I rated 5* etc, the match would likely still be really good but the emotion will most likely not be the same and that is one of the most important parts of a match, getting you emotinally involved.


----------



## Yeah1993

Forgot to *YES* these a while back.

Hideki Suzuki v. Daisuke Sekimoto (Big Japan 5/5/18)
Fucking YEAHHHHHH. They could have shown *some* of the after-effects of the holds better but that aside, both got the most out of almost every single move with a wrenching BEEFY hold-wrangling, and there were a bunch of little awesome moments spread in the 30 minutes. Some of the counters and shit were great. Sekimoto got out of a headscissors by flipping forward while using his head as the base. Then he headbutted Suzuki’s leg a minute later. Suzuki going for a lariat while Sekimoto was on the apron, only for Sekimoto to turn it around on him ruled. 

Hideki Suzuki v. Takuya Nomura (Big Japan 6/20/18)
Most of the Suzuki I’ve seen the past year and change has been against chunkers like Sekimoto and Ishikawa, so it was great seeing him against someone thinner where he’s definitively getting the leverage on tie-ups. Nomura trying to force leverage where others wouldn’t, to combat that, was really great. Like when he tried for a cross-armbreaker and pushed Suzuki’s head downward to prevent Suzuki from lifting himself. I loved any time Nomura tried to overwhelm Suzuki with palm strikes too. The way Suzuki ended the match was pretty gnarly and I read it as him just being fed up with how surprisingly even the match was. Thank the wrestling gods these two are around.

Hiromu Takahashi v. Kushida (BOSJ Day 13,6/3/18)
I love a tight and long collar-and-elbow tie up segment so I dug it from the beginning, and they kept me invented until the (very very quick, I’d say) 24 minutes was up. The arm damage was very snug and consistent in it, and Takahashi resorting to throwing bombs to shut Kushida down was a strong counter-measure. 

WALTER v. David Starr (Progress Ch. 69, 5/20/18)
Pretty awesome 15 minutes. Starr chips away at the tree trunk and WALTER goes for chops and shoving Star away like a grizzly. WALTER overestimating the health of his leg during a few spots (e.g. the powerbomb) was a great way to let the smaller Starr take over. WALTER’s surprise drop kick was fucking awesome. I loved the finish; you don’t get to see a big man deliver a surprise roll up like that too often and Starr looked completely devastated that he fell for it.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

The only time I re-watch matches is when I fall asleep on them because I tend to watch most of my wrestling at night :lol


----------



## Dr. Middy

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> The only time I re-watch matches is when I fall asleep on them because I tend to watch most of my wrestling at night :lol


Cool I'm not the only one who has that problem :lol I had to do that for some of the Super Juniors stuff this year because I was staying up later than I normally would just to watch some of the matches. Felt bad that I nearly dosed off for some matches I actually liked. 

All in all, there's just too much good wrestling nowadays, which isn't a bad thing I suppose :becky2


----------



## Taroostyles

Still finishing up my BOTSJ watch before G1

Marty Scurll vs Hiromu Night 2-****1/4

Loved the dynamic that these 2 have, this was such a different performance from both of them. Marty's control piece was fabulous and Hiromu was great as a babyface here. Some different offense from Marty too that I really dug and the finish was unexpected and came off well. 

Marty Scurll vs Kushida Night 4-****1/4

This was a complete 360 from the previous match, the mat wrestling from these 2 was so well executed and crisp. Kushida is undoubtedly one of the best all around performers in the world in any weight class. He can adapt to any style and I loved the clash they had here. Slightly better than the Scurll/Hiromu match. 

Hiromu vs El Desperado Night 4-****1/2

I had heard this was incredible and it definitely lived up to the hype. The pace at the start is immense and you can feel that both men feel they have to win this match. Hiromu to get redemption for the past and Despy to prove he's still the better man despite Hiromus rise to the top. Violent and brutal at parts and the back and forth swing was just beautiful. Probably in the top 3 matches of the whole tourney that I've seen.


----------



## Bruce L

I can't even imagine not wanting to re-watch a great match. Granted, every once in a while a match I loved at first won't hold up, but that's rare for me. In general, I define a "great match" the same way the late Roger Ebert defined a "great movie": one I can't bear the thought of never watching again.


----------



## Dr. Middy

Bruce L said:


> I can't even imagine not wanting to re-watch a great match. Granted, every once in a while a match I loved at first won't hold up, but that's rare for me. In general, I define a "great match" the same way the late Roger Ebert defined a "great movie": one I can't bear the thought of never watching again.


MY MO is that I always do want to rewatch certain matches, but rarely do because I always end up with so much other wrestling that I want to watch before revisiting those. 

The list of matches I give rewatches are really tiny, but all are special, for that reason.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

NXT Tag Titles
*Ehh not sure. But I'd recommend watching it* Undisputed Era vs Moustache Mountain ****

This was pretty great. It's so nice when wrestling actually looks like a competition and not two mimes fucking. It takes a lot for me to leave my cave of puro and actually watch some WWE. The last thing I watched was Takeover New Orleans and before that it was Brock vs AJ. I may have actually liked this match even more if it weren't for the pantomime elements that even NXT isn't immune from. No matter how good the WWE match it'll still be subject to all the ghoulish trappings of brand WWE.

I didn't like the finish. I get that the towel throwing is done out of a desire to have different finishes than usual. I can get with that. It's just it seems odd that the guy tapping out is the guy who isn't in the knee bar. Theres a universal sign for "this submission has become career threatening" and its tapping out. Throwing the towel is for wrestlers that are having their heads stomped in and are therefore unable to respond themselves. Tyler throws away his tag titles because he got squeamish and decided his dad was two seconds away from needing his leg amputated.

"He had no choice" says Mauro Ranallo. I'm not so sure mate. I see a lot of submission holds in this sport and people usually make it through with little more than a nasty limp. But Tyler had to do it. He had to do it despite no other tag team partner doing it ever.


----------



## SHIRLEY

S02 E08 of GLOW on Netflix is must-see 5* shit btw brehs


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

SHIRLEY said:


> S02 E08 of GLOW on Netflix is must-see 5* shit btw brehs


Is this the Amazing Kong thing that I saw someone raving about? I tapped out during season one but if she gets an Emmy for sneaking a wrestling match into respectable TV then it must be rated 5*


----------



## DELITE

*NJPW G1 climaxo first day:
*
Makabe vs YOSHI-HASHI ***1/4 - NO
Hangman vs Fale ** 
EVIL vs Elgin ***3/4 - No but recommended
Suzuki vs Tanahashi ***3/4 - No but recommended
Okada vs White **** - No but highly recommended


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles

*NJPW G1 Climax 28 Day 1:*

*NO to Togi Makabe vs YOSHI-HASHI - ***3/4
NO to Hangman Page vs Bad Luck Fale - **1/2
YES to Michael Elgin vs EVIL - ****1/4
YES to Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Minoru Suzuki - ****1/4
YES to Kazuchika Okada vs Jay White - *****


----------



## MC

*NJPW G1 Climax Day One 14/07*

*Yes To: Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Minoru Suzuki *****

Suzuki vs Tanahashi was the perfect example of a G1 match. Great displays of urgency and desperation shown. Even more so considering their last match went over 30 minutes and neither wanted a draw here. Both trying to finish each other off early. Suzuki going for the quick submission, trying anything to tap out and Tanahashi desperately trying to block it. A great example of a G1 match.

*No But Recommend: *

*Kazuchika Okada vs Jay White ***¾ *

This was a real smartly worked match. Jay White being a master manipulator, baiting Okada into hitting moves too early and taking advantage. Okada not seeming focused and White taking control as a result. A great ref bump that looked like it would knock out someone as well, protecting the Rainmaker which they should do more often. Was there it the most exciting? No but it told a great story and put over the things needed.

*Michael Elgin vs EVIL ***¾*

Pretty good match apart from a few criticisms. Two big beefy men running into each other was very fun to watch. EVIL’s counters to Elgin were great and almost getting him with Everything is Evil at the end. Elgin was good too, he need to probably tone down some of the power moves he does when he has his arm worked over earlier in the match including running into the post with the arm but other than that, all good. Elgin of to a hot start. Also lol at Elgin doing loads of Kensuke Sasaki moves aka God's Father. 

*Togi Makabe vs YOSHI-HASHI ***¾*

Perhaps not the best match on paper but they had a kick ass match IMO. Back and forth with some well timed no sell a German spots by YOSHI-HASHI. YOSHI-HASHI and Makabe had good chemistry and the crowd was into it. Very aggressive and set the tone for the rest of the G1.


----------



## TD Stinger

Yes to the following:

*NJPW G1 Climax Day 1: Evil vs. Michael Elgin*

This match told a good story of Evil attacking Elgin's arm in a unique way and Elgin selling throughout most of the match. Add in some big hits, some good counters, and a great final sequence, and you got a good one here.

*NJPW Climax Day 1: Minoru Suzuki vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi*

Go out of your way to see this one. It managed to feel different than most matches you see today while also being a continuation of their last match. Suzuki doesn't mess around. In the first 2 minutes of the match he locks in the Heel Hook (I think it was a Heel Hook) and he keeps Tanahashi on the ground for 5 straight minutes with a bunch of submissions holds like the Half Crab, STF, Ankle Lock, etc.

Even when Tana escapes, he's still fighting one on leg. He even tried to go blow for blow with Suzuki and failed miserably. But like any good fight, the match turned with one big move and that was Tanahashi's unique Dragon Screw that just planted Suzuki's leg into the mat. It has Suzuki screaming in agony. And after that, Tana hit his big moves to put it a way

A great, different match that was only like 15 minutes long to boot.

Also, forgot about this one:

*Lucha Underground 7/11/18: Mil Muertes vs. Cage*

You want to see what makes LU great when done right with 2 big hosses, power, big hits, athleticism, shenanignas, surprises, etc. Watch this match.


----------



## NastyYaffa

MERRY G1

*Okada vs. Switchblade*
This had a couple of cool singular moments, such as Okada's SCOOBY DOOBY DOO -dive, his 90's HBK headlock break -spot, White almost suffocating Okada with the ring skirt, White's slaps to Okada's head before locking in the Muta Lock, but overall this was very bland. Most of it is White on top, and while he just recently had a tremendous performance doing that vs. Juice - here he was very, very dull. There really isn't anything to complain about; the selling was fine, the dynamic they went with was fine on paper, but the way it came off just wasn't very interesting. ***
*

*Tana vs. Suzuki*
One slight complaint I have about this is that I thought Tana went a little too no-selly w/ his comeback that lead to his victory, but his run on the offense wasn't very long, so it didn't take too much away from the match. Overall I liked this even more than their excellent Sapporo title match from January; major key in that was the length - with this only going about 14 minutes, there wasn't any filler. It's that G1 magic, baby. Suzuki was absolutely amazing w/ his work over the knee of Tana, which continued the story of that previous match of theirs perfectly into this one. His strikes were also lovely, that slap exchange where Tana slapped MiSu a couple of times, and MiSu slapped Tana about 320 times was just so great. Tana's big comeback that I already talked about a bit was really good too - that Dragon Screw was BRUTAL. And MiSu sure sold it like DEATH. Great match. *****1/4* & *YES*



SHIRLEY said:


> S02 E08 of GLOW on Netflix is must-see 5* shit btw brehs


That is indeed a strong MOTYC, but for me S02, E06 overshadows it. That leg psychology :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Elgin v. EVIL - **** (YES)*

*Tana v. MiSU - **** (YES) *

*Switchblade v. Okada - **** 1/4 (YES)*

I'd say Tana/MiSU had the most potential to be an amazing match (**** 1/2 +) but once MiSU basically abandoned all his excellent leg work from the first half, that regressed the match.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Right...

*NJPW G1 Climax 28 Day 1*

*YES! to Kazuchika Okada vs Jay White - *****
A pretty slow match but I really enjoyed it in parts. I thought Jay White's offense in the opening 5-10 minutes was very good, very methodical, very aggressive and very impactful, some of the throws into the barricade were brutal looking plus he hit two very impactful saito suplexes. There was a bit of a lull when Okada started to gain momentum, only thing I liked was his shotgun dropkick, the rest of his work in that spell was uneventful. Things picked up again when Jay White reversed the Rainmaker, very slick counter, soon after that he followed it up with another brutal looking saito suplex. The fuckery then came but it just proved what an improving heel Jay White is. Solid match but too slow and dull in parts to get a higher rating.

*No but recommended to Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Minoru Suzuki - ***3/4*
A decent physical sprint. Match concentrated on a lot of work by Suzuki on Tanahashi's leg, a bit too much time for my liking, felt like half the match. I thought this was a well built match though, I love watching Suzuki's work sometimes, just trading slaps is so fun to watch. Match turned when Tanahashi pulled out a brutal looking dragon screw which Suzuki sold to perfection, that was about that. A well built match but not outstanding quality.

*The rest*
*Togi Makabe vs Yoshi-Hashi - *** (Pretty uneventful)*
*Michael Elgin vs Evil - N/A (Didn't watch because all Elgin matches are the same )*
*Hangman Page vs Bad Luck Fale - DUD*


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

G1 Climax

*NO to the following but still fun matches*

Minoru Suzuki vs Hiroshi Tanahashi ***1/2 Feel like Suzuki ate up too much time and they had to jump to the ending. Fucking loved the Suzuki popping his knee spot though.

Adam Page vs Bad Luck Fale ***1/4 Always been generous to Fale due to a soft spot for Tongans. I do think he merits some praise though. He's in better shape and looks more motivated than usual. The finish made sense but brought an abrupt end to a match I was enjoying.


*YES* Jay White vs Kazuchika Okada ****¼ I wanted a bit more from this but an epic back and forth to the finish might have ruined what they were going for. I like Jay Whites approach to methodical heel work but I hope at some point he picks up the pace with the more vicious attacks. I also hope his opponents become increasingly agitated around him I only got flashes of that from Okada. But this whole match reeks of ROUND 1 so they achieved what they set out to.


----------



## Corey

Kazuchika Okada vs. Minoru Suzuki _(Minoru Suzuki 30th Anniversary Festival)_ ***** (YES!)*
https://njpwworld.com/pg/s_archive_95_1

There's been a lot of NJPW to keep up with in the last two weeks, but you shouldn't skip over this. Such an amazing and unique atmosphere. These two wrestle a 30 minute draw outside in the pouring rain and it's so much fun. They were able to limit their movement for their own safety but still provide a really exciting and compelling match that was a breeze to get through. Great arm work from Suzuki and an excellent struggle for control in the final minutes. I know it's G1 season but time should definitely be made for this. It's FREE on NJPW World too. (Y) By far my favorite match between these two.


----------



## Dr. Middy

*NJPW G1 Climax 28 - Night 1*

Overall a pretty strong opening night to the tournament! 

*NO to YOSHI HASHI VS Togi Makabe
*
This turned out to be actually a real fun little match, with Makabe acting as a great babyface throughout as Yoshi showed some great aggressiveness. Yoshi Hashi also opened last year’s G1 against a legend in Nagata, so he seems to work pretty well against them. 

****1/2
*

*NO to Bad Luck Fale vs Hangman Page - **3/4*

*YES to EVIL vs Michael Elgin*

Great match between two hosses. Lot of clobbering here with stiff shots and clotheslines, but also some real good work by EVIL focusing on the bicep of Elgin, weakening it and stopping him from using a lot of power moves initially. His selling was sort of weak though, especially near the end, but we did get a nice 5 minute sprint near the end, with the last minute of the match being real great. 

Overall a good match.

******

*YES to Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Minoru Suzuki 

*Another wonderfully brutal match between these two, although not as good as the match they had previously this year. Suzuki just tried to destroy Tanahashi’s leg, spending nearly 5 minutes putting his bad knee in holds, all while beating the holy hell out of him with slaps and shots to the face and body. Tanahashi survived however, delivering the crushing blow in the form of a nasty dragon screw that rendered Suzuki immobile, and ended up squeaking out the win with 2 high fly flows. 

Awesome match, and I wonder if their injuries will show throughout the rest of their matches.

*****1/4
*

*YES to Jay White vs Kazuchika Okada

*This seemed mostly decent through the first maybe 2/3rds of the match or so, but didn’t really feel like the match that should main event. However, the last third really ramped things up, with White doing a lot of good heel work, including the same spot he did to the announcers at the Long Beach show. He looked vicious here, and seems to be honing himself into his character, which is nice to see. Okada was good like always, although his character transforming is interesting with the music and appearance changes. White picked up the big win, and this ended up pretty good by the end. 

*****
*


----------



## DELITE

*G1 Climax Day 2
*
White & YOH vs Tanahashi and Finlay ***3/4 - No but recommended
Yano vs Ishii ***3/4 - No but recommended
Tonga vs Robinson ***1/2 - No but recommended
SANADO vs Goto *** - No
Kota Ibushi vs Zack Sabre Jr. *****1/2* -* YES*
Kenny Omega vs Tetsuya Naito *****3/4* - *YES *


----------



## Taroostyles

Kenny Omega vs Tetsuya Naito G1 Day 2-*****

God what a match, the crowd reaction for these 2 was just immense and probably the best out of all 3 of their classics. This wasn't a marathon encounter like some of the Okada/Omega matches and that was a good thing here. There are a few exchanges and nearfalls that are absolutely breathtaking and had me on the absolute edge of my seat. I honestly don't know if I see this being topped the rest of the G1. I would have to watch all 3 in a row to definitely rank them but this was right there and in terms of atmosphere and creativity probably their best. 

I now have it 3rd behind Okada/Omega at Dominion and Almas/Gargano from NXT Philly.


----------



## MC

*NJPW G1 Climax Day Two 15/07*

*Yes To: 

Hirooki Goto vs SANADA ****¼ *

This was an excellent match IMO. Both working on each others necks for each others finishers. Always struggling for positions, making it look like a fight. Loads of great reversals at the end, again never stopping. Always trying to get out of moves. Great ending sequence. Loved it. Both are highly underrated in my opinion and hopefully this match will change that. 

*AND

Kenny Omega vs Tetsuya Naito *****

I think this is the first Naito performance that I enjoyed since Wrestle Kingdom. He looked motivated and went out to make this a good match. It certainly was. I think Omega slightly over spammed the V-Triggers but he picked his spots well, mostly using it to attack the back/neck of Naito so I'm fine with that. They had a slow start but it picked up soon enough when they hit some brutal bombs on each other. It wasn't as good as their other matches but still a great match. Good start to the G1 on the opening few days. 

*NO TO: Zack Sabre Jr vs Kota Ibushi ***¼ *

I like the match but I can't help but feel unfulfilled by it. There was nothing specifically wrong with the match but I never felt like Sabre took his time with the submissions. Every time he put one on, he change it almost instantly and I could never fall for the drama of the holds. But the submission visually looked great and vicious though. Ibushi was good too but again, I wasn't fully into what he did. Very underwhelming which is unfortunate because their last matches were tremendous


----------



## b00fman22

YES to:
Kota Ibushi v Zack Sabre Jr. - ****1/2

YES to:
Kenny Omega v Tetsuya Naito - *****


----------



## RatedTamer

I'll likely review these individually later, but here's my ratings for the tourney so far.

*G1 Climax 2018*

*YES To:
*
EVIL vs Michael Elgin -* *****
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Minoru Suzuki - *****1/4*
Toru Yano vs Tomohiro Ishii -* *****
Kota Ibushi vs ZSJ - *****1/2*
Tetsuya Naito vs Kenny Omega - *****3/4*

*No but recommended to:*

SANADA vs Hirooki Goto - ***1/2


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Ishii vs. Yano*
This was very fun. Yano being more serious & not cheating brought a good dynamic to the match; he was busting out arm drags like his last name was Steamboat or something. The finish was absolutely awesome w/ YTR actually giving Ishii real trouble during their strike exchange, which lead to Ishii having to basically "Toru Yano" Toru Yano himself. Good stuff. *****

*SANADA vs. Goto*
Very uninteresting match layout - just a bunch of counters, and back & forth control swifts. It can work, but I didn't find this one compelling at all. One cool sequence towards the end w/ SANADA locking in the Skull End for a brief moment, but other than that, yeah, not interesting whatsoever. **1/4*

*Ibushi vs. ZSJ*
Their best match against each other yet. I thought Zack's control work on the ground was incredibly compelling, and once it came down to exchange some strikes, they sure smacked the crap out of each other with those slaps & kicks. ****** & *YES*

*Omega vs. Naito*
The beginning stages of the match with them trying to outswagger each other by cockily doing each other's taunts was glorious. Soon after Kenny starts targeting Naito's back; it doesn't continue for too long, but I enjoyed it a lot. Actually after he was done targeting Naito's back, the match kinda "lost" me, and it took me a while to REALLY get into it again, but I sure did eventually. Very exciting & brutal finishing gear. ****3/4*


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles

*NJPW G1 Climax Day 2*

Didn't watch Yano/Ishii
*NO to Juice Robinson vs Tama Tonga - ***
YES to Hirooki Goto vs SANADA - ****
YES to Kota Ibushi vs Zack Sabre Jr. - ****1/4
YES to Kenny Omega vs Tetsuya Naito - ****3/4*


----------



## TD Stinger

*YES* to the following:

*NJPW G1 Climax Day 2: Tetsuya Naito vs. Kenny Omega*

Probably the "worst" of their 3 matches but still great. These 2 just work so naturally with each other whether they're exchanging moves or exchanging taunts. I can't say I loved this quite as much as others do, but still a great match. Kind of a condensed version of their MOTY contender from last year.

This next one just barely makes it, but it makes it:

*NJPW G1 Climax Day 2: Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Kota Ibushi*

Like Omega vs. Naito, this was probably the weakest of their 3 matches in NJPW. But it still featured some great counter wrestling which I love.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

*YES* to Ibushi/ZSJ and Naito/Omega from G1 Climax Day 2

*NO* (but recommend) Suzuki/Tanahashi, Elgin/EVIL and Okada/White from G1 Climax Day 1


----------



## Corey

*G1 Climax B Block:* Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Kota Ibushi _(7/15)_ ***** 1/2 (YES!!!)*

A clinical masterpiece. I honestly loved every second of it and thought for a while they were going for the 30 minute draw. Such a grueling and physical encounter. When they made that 20 minute announcement it felt like a light went off in both their heads and they needed to start going for the kill. Sabre's submissions were just fucking unreal. Grabbing every body part possible and wrenching on that knee whenever possible. The counters were always smooth and the finish was great. My favorite match between the two and my favorite match of the tournament thus far.

*G1 Climax B Block:* Kenny Omega vs. Tetsuya Naito _(7/15)_ ***** 1/4 (YES!!)*

The "weakest" of their three bouts but still plenty of jaw-dropping moments here. Many of the head drops caught me off guard and looked brutal as all hell. Honestly I didn't like Kenny kicking out of the running Destino but it's whatever. That move just doesn't seem to put the top guys away anymore. Finishing stretch was exciting but I'd be lying if I said I didn't have a rooting interest in Naito and was sad that he lost. 

Goto vs. SANADA - **** 3/4*


----------



## Natecore

OMEGA VS NAITO HOLEEEEEEEEYFUCKINGSHIIIIIIIITTTT!!!!

These 2 are absolutely phenomenal together. The lost weight of their match not being the G1 finals makes it lesser than their 6 star classic last year but this is easily 5 Star G1 wrestling.

G1 2018 Night 2 is such an easy and enjoyable watch.

Ishii/Yano **3/4 
Sanada/Goto ****
Juice/Tama *** 1/2 
Ibushi/ZSJ N/A gave up 2 minutes in. ZSJ is unwatchable 
Omega/Naito *****


----------



## Desecrated

First two nights Yes list

ZSJ vs Ibushi
Omega vs Naito
Tanahashi vs Suzuki


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

G1 Climax Night 2

*YES* Zack Sabre Jr vs Kota Ibushi ****½

*YES* Tetsuya Naito vs Kenny Omega ****¾

Four of my favourite wrestlers in the world give me a good old G1 Climax and its not even my birthday. Snowflakes all round and ZSJ tightens his grip on my WoTY nomination.


----------



## TJQ

*YOU ALREADY KNOW WHAT TIME IT IS, BABY. IT'S ME POSTING AFTER A ZACK VS IBUSHI MATCH. BIG OL FAT YES TO MY 2 FAVORITE WRESTLERS IN THE COMPANY HAVING THEIR 3RD TOURNAMENT BANGER IN A ROW*

*Kota Ibushi vs Zack Sabre Jr @ NJPW G1 Climax 28 Night 2 ****3/4*
_To me this felt like a match where Zack completely understood that his win condition was keeping Ibushi completely locked down and tied up at all costs. His offense was absolutely VICIOUS and intelligent, largely going after Ibushi's right leg to try and hinder his high flying and strikes. Even in the early stages of the match using Ibushi's high flying tendencies against him, *by scouting and countering his triangle moonsault into a god damn heel hook.* On occasion Ibushi attempted to use his bad leg for a few of his big moves seemingly out of desperation, like his pele kick and even his finisher, but having faced him several times before, Zack was always quick to turn that into an opening for another submission or some strikes of his own into that knee to further damage it. We even had a beautiful stretch where both were momentarily grounded, and the arrogant Zack peeked his head and started a fucking slap fight. Overall I loved the ending as well, a bunch of crazy counters that had me thinking Zack was going to pull out a win and continue this streak that he's on, but after like 6 failed attempts on the tail end of the match Ibushi finally hit that knee strike and took the W.

Though on that topic of Ibushi's leg comes my only real problem with the match, was there were sequences where Ibushi didn't really treat the leg as a hindrance. Moments like Zack clashing knees in an attempt to stop Ibushi's finisher from connecting, or in times where Ibushi tossed some kicks out and things of that nature. Generally speaking they weren't all that problematic because they were isolated, and generally saw Zack taking control soon after each instance, but I'm a massive nerd when it comes to selective selling so it was definitely something I picked up on. I just wanted to write this bit out because I'm very critical of selective selling and I'd be a chode if I didn't also call it out when it relates to matches that I praise and rate as highly as this one (though I would definitely argue that this instance is a lot less offensive :lol ) 

So in the end this stands right alongside their G1 match from last year for me, which I gave the same rating. This was absolutely my most anticipated match of the G1 because of them being my two favorite in the company, as well as proving in the past that they're absolute gold in the ring together. Bless the fuck up. _


----------



## NastyYaffa

Fun fact: @TJQ wrote that before the match even happened. Previewed it for me privately last week. Said it was a tribute to the Okada clan or something. :hmm


----------



## Mordecay

From the first 2 days of G1 YES to the following matches:

Elgin/EVIL ****
ZSJ/Ibushi ****1/4
Omega/Naito *****


----------



## TJQ

NastyYaffa said:


> Fun fact: @TJQ wrote that before the match even happened. Previewed it for me privately last week. Said it was a tribute to the Okada clan or something. :hmm


You're one to talk, doing it with 4 minute Bryan TV matches. COWARD.


----------



## Corey

TJQ said:


> You're one to talk, doing it with 4 minute Bryan TV matches. COWARD.


:sodone :done


----------



## MC

TJQ said:


> You're one to talk, doing it with 4 minute Bryan TV matches. COWARD.


Five star 4 minute matches :yes


----------



## NastyYaffa

TJQ said:


> You're one to talk, doing it with 4 minute Bryan TV matches. COWARD.


----------



## TJQ

NastyYaffa said:


>


----------



## peep4life

Caught up on the first two nights
Tana/Suzuki ****
Okada/White ****1/2
Sanada/Goto ****
Ibushi/ZSJ ****1/2
Omega/Naito ****3/4


Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## Alright_Mate

*NJPW G1 Climax 28 Day 2*

*YES! to Kenny Omega vs Tetsuya Naito - ****3/4*
Not quite as good as their previous encounters but it was still good. The chemistry these two have really is incredible, the pace they go at, the smoothness of their transitions and counters is so good to watch. I just thought this match lacked intensity and psychology though, their previous matches storytelling wise were much better. Here, Omega targeted Naito's back occasionally, Naito targeted Omega's neck occasionally but it wasn't consistent. The last five minutes though were absolutely incredible, the smoothness of their counters, the near falls, they shot the drama up a notch. The last five minutes helped push my rating up but it wasn't quite five star worthy.

*YES! to Kota Ibushi vs Zack Sabre Jr - ****1/2*
This match was incredibly fun, some of Zack's counters and submissions :done

They stiffed the hell out of each other but I just thought they held back a bit, throughout the match I just felt like I was watching a ****1/4 - ****1/2 match but nothing more. Still, it was very enjoyable.


----------



## Taroostyles

Kota Ibushi vs ZSJ G1 Night 2-****1/2

I am admittedly not the biggest ZSJ fan as typically I find that him having to control all the time gets old and his offense is weak but this is definitely one of my favorite performances from him. I thought NJC match with these 2 was the best of the 4 ZSJ matches from the tourney even though some liked the Naito or Tana matches more. 

These 2 had a physical and well paced battle that really displayed both mens toughness. On most nights this would easily be MOTN but obviously Kenny and Naito had something to say about that. 

Now to go watch night 1 to get caught up.


----------



## Desecrated

TJQ said:


> *YOU ALREADY KNOW WHAT TIME IT IS, BABY. IT'S ME POSTING AFTER A ZACK VS IBUSHI MATCH. BIG OL FAT YES TO MY 2 FAVORITE WRESTLERS IN THE COMPANY HAVING THEIR 3RD TOURNAMENT BANGER IN A ROW*
> 
> *Kota Ibushi vs Zack Sabre Jr @ NJPW G1 Climax 28 Night 2 ****3/4*
> _To me this felt like a match where Zack completely understood that his win condition was keeping Ibushi completely locked down and tied up at all costs. His offense was absolutely VICIOUS and intelligent, largely going after Ibushi's right leg to try and hinder his high flying and strikes. Even in the early stages of the match using Ibushi's high flying tendencies against him, *by scouting and countering his triangle moonsault into a god damn heel hook.* On occasion Ibushi attempted to use his bad leg for a few of his big moves seemingly out of desperation, like his pele kick and even his finisher, but having faced him several times before, Zack was always quick to turn that into an opening for another submission or some strikes of his own into that knee to further damage it. We even had a beautiful stretch where both were momentarily grounded, and the arrogant Zack peeked his head and started a fucking slap fight. Overall I loved the ending as well, a bunch of crazy counters that had me thinking Zack was going to pull out a win and continue this streak that he's on, but after like 6 failed attempts on the tail end of the match Ibushi finally hit that knee strike and took the W.
> 
> Though on that topic of Ibushi's leg comes my only real problem with the match, was there were sequences where Ibushi didn't really treat the leg as a hindrance. Moments like Zack clashing knees in an attempt to stop Ibushi's finisher from connecting, or in times where Ibushi tossed some kicks out and things of that nature. Generally speaking they weren't all that problematic because they were isolated, and generally saw Zack taking control soon after each instance, but I'm a massive nerd when it comes to selective selling so it was definitely something I picked up on. I just wanted to write this bit out because I'm very critical of selective selling and I'd be a chode if I didn't also call it out when it relates to matches that I praise and rate as highly as this one (though I would definitely argue that this instance is a lot less offensive :lol )
> 
> So in the end this stands right alongside their G1 match from last year for me, which I gave the same rating. This was absolutely my most anticipated match of the G1 because of them being my two favorite in the company, as well as proving in the past that they're absolute gold in the ring together. Bless the fuck up. _


This niggling feeling that Ibushi is Zack's favourite opponent. Can bend him backwards into a circle if necessary. Unlocks some superb spots that only they can work out. Ibushi's flexibility and given he's probably a top 5 wrestler in the company too, ah that synergy.


----------



## Taroostyles

Michael Elgin vs Evil G1 Night 1-****1/4

Awesome hoss battle, the finishing stretch in particular was excellent. Big Mike is probably one of the most underrated talents in the world and Evil isn't too far behind. They didn't do too much but everything was effective and executed well. 

Still have to watch White/Okada but I wasn't too high on Tana/Suzuki. Probably ***3/4 and definitely not MOTYC for me. It wasn't nearly as good as their New Beginning match and it just didn't flow well with the long submission stretch for me. Very good match but a little underwhelming.


----------



## antoniomare007

*YES to AJ Styles vs Rusev - WWE Extreme Rules 7/15/18
*
Maann, FUCK that crowd. They were given a match with great, focused offense, great selling and the type of struggle for control you barely see in WWE unless Bryan or AJ are involved, and they treated this like it was a Velocity match until the finishing sequence. Anyways, I was predisposed to love this match it's Rusev first chance to have a WWE main even type match in YEARS and he was fucking game. AJ was obviously going to show up, loved how he had a plan and he stuck to it. Match was a little too "back and forth" for the type of offense and selling they were going for, but still, it was a breath of fresh air for what WWE normally puts on PPV. Would love to see these two go at it again, give me more main event Rusev.


----------



## Corey

My reaction to Extreme Rules:






What a piece of steaming shit. Worst top-to-bottom PPV I've seen in a very very long time.


----------



## antoniomare007

Corey said:


> My reaction to Extreme Rules:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a piece of steaming shit. Worst top-to-bottom PPV I've seen in a very very long time.


I only saw the last 2 hours but those were better than fucking Backlash, that shit was an abomination.


----------



## MC

*Extreme Rules 15/07*

*No But Recommend: AJ Styles vs. Rusev ***3/4 *

Very, very good match. AJ early on working on Rusev’s leg, trying to slow him down. Rusev’s selling was pretty good as well, Not selling much at the beginning but as the wear and tear went on, selling it more and more, eventually being unable to stand. Some good near falls. Really good match.


No to the rest: The rest was all terrible. Even the Bryan/BB match was just solid. The main event is a contender for Worst MOTY.


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles

*NO to everything from Extreme Rules

AJ Styles vs Rusev - WWE Championship - ***3/4*

Everything else was extremely bad and that was the only extreme thing about this PPV. Worse than Backlash. Backlash had two decent to good matches (AJ/Nak and Rollins/Miz) this had one.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

I think with a more compelling ending Styles/Rusev could've been a MOTYC but it was too abrupt for me. Rest of the show was sh*t though, extremely disappointed in Ziggler/Rollins and not because of them but the awful crowd.


----------



## Corey

I didn't even think Styles/Rusev was anything special tbh. Didn't buy any of Rusev's near falls cause he had a 0% chance of winning and the match lacked heat because this company always pulls the trigger WAY too late on guys. Also got a great laugh out of Rusev running head first into the exposed turnbuckle. When does anyone run HEAD first into a turnbuckle!? :lol His selling was great but it wasn't even like his leg got worked over that extensively to be selling like that. That match along with Reigns/Lashley are the only things worth watching for sure though.



antoniomare007 said:


> I only saw the last 2 hours but those were better than fucking Backlash, that shit was an abomination.


Rollins/Miz was better than anything from tonight. Maybe even Styles/Nakamura too. But yeah both shows were ass. 



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> I think with a more compelling ending Styles/Rusev could've been a MOTYC but it was too abrupt for me. Rest of the show was sh*t though, *extremely disappointed in Ziggler/Rollins and not because of them but the awful crowd*.


It was the booking right out of the gate that fucked them over. WAY too many falls. A buckle bomb and a magistral cradle 5 minutes in? Then a curb stomp minutes later? GTFO


----------



## antoniomare007

Don't get me started on that Rollins/Ziggler match.

They wrestle for 25 fucking minutes, have 7 motherfucking pinfalls and that moronic ass superplex-falcon arrow spot STILL can't get a fucking 3 count. Fuck everything about that damn match.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*G1 Climax 28 Night 2:*

*Zack Sabre Jr. v. Kota Ibushi - **** 1/4*

*Kenny Omega v. Tetsuya Naito - ******

If we did a draft of who we would take to wrestle in a main event match, Tetsuya Naito would go number 1 for me.


----------



## Corey

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> If we did a draft of who we would take to wrestle in a main event match, Tetsuya Naito would go number 1 for me.


----------



## Ace

*G1 ratings*

*Yes *
Tanahashi vs Suzuki - **** 1/2
Jay White vs Okada **** 1/4
Kenny Omega vs Naito *****, these two are incredible together. It's probably my favorite series of matches along with Tanahashi-Okada and Naito-Tanahashi.


No to everything from Extreme Rules
Recommend 
AJ vs Rusev *** 3/4, could have been higher if they stretched the finish. Seemed to end abruptly with the 450 followed by the PF.



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> I think with a more compelling ending Styles/Rusev could've been a MOTYC but it was too abrupt for me. Rest of the show was sh*t though, extremely disappointed in Ziggler/Rollins and not because of them but the awful crowd.


 I blame WWE agents for it, they cannot structure a match to save their lives. People who have little idea of the business, what is over and will work telling wrestlers how to wrestle a match fpalm



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> If we did a draft of who we would take to wrestle in a main event match, Tetsuya Naito would go number 1 for me.


 Two GOAT tier trilogies from Naito now :mark


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Emperor said:


> I blame WWE agents for it, they cannot structure a match to save their lives. People who little idea of the business, what is over and will work telling wrestlers how to wrestle a match fpalm
> 
> Two GOAT tier trilogies from Naito now :mark


Agreed on both points, Naito is the f*cking goat :mark

Also *YES TO:*

*Minoru Suzuki v. Kazuchika Okada, Minoru Suzuki’s 30th Anniversary - **** ¼ *

I very much appreciated how hard these two worked in this match, considering the weather conditions.


----------



## Dr. Middy

*NJPW G1 Cimax 28 - Night 2 - Block B*

*NO to Toru Yano vs Tomohiro Ishii
*
Well this was amazingly entertaining. We got some typical Yano antics, but what was great is that is he actually did some good wrestling, throwing a bunch of suplexes and even standing toe to two with Ishii in striking at one point. There were a lot of great little near falls by Yano, and Ishii winning Yano’s way was a nice touch. Fun little match!

****1/2*

*NO to Tame Tonga vs Juice Robinson*

Not much to say about this other than it was fine I guess. I don’t really see much of any difference in Tame Tonga yet, even from this match, he seems like the same guy who seems like he could be good but ends up just being a tag guy who can have semi-decent singles matches. Juice was good in this match though.

***3/4*

*YES to Hirooki Goto vs SANADA*

Excellent match that was portrayed as a real even matchup. The dynamic thoughout the match was nice in that each guy had their own abilities, Goto the better brawler, while SANADA has the agility and speed, but they were also quite similar, such as the setup into each of their respective finishes. They built up well from the quite hot start they have, resulting in a final 5 minutes full of great counters and near falls leading to a GTR win. 

*****
*

*YES to Zack Sabre Jr. vs Kota Ibushi*

Just like their New Japan Cup match, this was an awesome clash of styles. Sabre actually controlled the vast majority of the match, always having an answer to everything Kota tried, and eventually it dissolved into Sabre slowly weakening his legs, which are the main weapons for Ibushi. Slowly but surely, he started sneaking in some huge kicks and strikes that laid out Sabre, and soon we had a really even match. The last quarter of it was tremendous, with some amazing counter wrestling, especially with the last minute leading to a win for Ibushi. If anything, it was the cockiness of Sabre which ended up costing him at times, and letting Ibushi get advantages. Excellent match!

*****1/2*

*YES to Tetsuya Naito vs Kenny Omega
*
Man these two are just unbelievable together. From the mind games which started the match, it seemed liked Omega was the one who was calmer, and also more eccentric than usual, while Naito was looking to prove something. The resulting match was wonderful, with some insane counter and sequences, Omega doing the biggest crossbody outside ever, and I think I died for a second with that gnarly piledriver counter to the destino which Naito couldn’t hit after that first kickout of it. Their pace was frantic and unreal, and the only reason I can’t give it five is that it didn’t have the stakes or importance that the other matches did. But nevertheless, some awesome awesome stuff from two of the best wrestlers on the roster. 

*****3/4
*


----------



## Corey

WALTER & Low Ki vs. David Starr & Jordan Devlin _(OTT A Haven For Monsters)_ ***** (YES!)*
https://www.bilibili.com/video/av26891923

Talk about a fucking dream team, huh? WALTER & Low Ki made for some real killers and brutalized their smaller opponents. Great FIP segment with Starr and the crowd absolutely erupted when he made the hot tag and they got WALTER & Devlin 1-on-1. Action was great and the finishing stretch was hot. Starr & Devlin were perfect underdogs.

----------------

Tyler Bate vs. Will Ospreay _(FCP International Tekkers)_ **** 3/4 (NO But Recommended)*
https://rutube.ru/video/e4670c6cdd96950ce8cdcf84634d6fc5/?pl_type=user&pl_id=215790
https://rutube.ru/video/d1c465899938d095e35bdf3c32c3fbd0/?pl_type=user&pl_id=215790

There's definitely a lack of selling here but this is a wildly fun exhibition with a HOT crowd. A thrill ride where you never know what's coming next. Fun stuff.


----------



## Yeah1993

Styles/Rusev had a really fun closing few minutes but I wasn't too into it otherwise.

Everything else on the show was embarrassing but mostly in a funny trainwreck way. Ziggler/Rollins was hilarious. McIntyre gets Ziggler a DQ for punching Rollins a few times but then continues, using the barricade and everything, and the ref didn't think that warranted another fall for some reason. Ziggler with like a minute to go in the match decides to try to walk away when I'm pretty Christ-damn sure that he wouldn't have retained the title on a count-out because it was an iron man match. Then we get a 'draw' despite every iron man ever that ended in a draw resulting in immediate over-time. This time GM Angle needed to come out to tell every directly that we weren't getting a stupidly underwhelming finish that no one wanted. And a minute later, we got a stupidly underwhelming finish that no one wanted. The Royal Rumble crowd only got old for me when there were 3 minutes left and WWE pulling he clock from the screen to try to stop it made it even worse because people aren't waiting for a 60 count they can't see. I was dreading 30 minutes of Ziggler but it wound up being a hoot because they apparently put Tommy Wiseau in charge of it.

------

Do I have to watch the other Omega/Naitos to see (or, "get"/appreciate) this most recent one?


----------



## Corey

Yeah1993 said:


> Do I have to watch the other Omega/Naitos to see (or, "get"/appreciate) this most recent one?


Nah not at all. The story is that they don't like each other and always try to do the craziest shit in their matches and see who can drop the other guy on their head the most. (Y)


----------



## NastyYaffa

Couldn't get sleep last night, so I watched ER live up to the Bludgeons/Hell No match. After that I just had to turn off that show. Dogshit stuff all around.

I did just watch AJ vs. Rusev though, and that was AWESOME. Simple psychology with Rusev trying to wear AJ down by targeting his mid-section, all to prepare for the Accolade. AJ answered by chopping him down with his leg kicks. The selling by both men was outstanding, in particular Rusev put on a clinic in that regard. *****1/4* & *YES*



Yeah1993 said:


> Do I have to watch the other Omega/Naitos to see (or, "get"/appreciate) this most recent one?


For me the match actually lost lots of it's impact because I have seen the other 2. They offer nothing new, basically. It's very generic New Japan big match stuff.

Not saying it's bad, I thought it was very good overall, but I feel like most people rating it high (including myself) won't remember much from it in a couple of months. I gave their match from last year a super high rating, and I literally can't remember ANYTHING from it.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

Emperor said:


> I blame WWE agents for it, they cannot structure a match to save their lives. People who have little idea of the business, what is over and will work telling wrestlers how to wrestle a match fpalm


I've long maintained that WWEs main roster agents are a cancer. They seem to have a narrow minded and antiquated idea of what wrestling is and if you upset them they will destroy your career. Hey Shinsuke Nakamura is making his Smackdown debut whats gonna get him over? Spending 20 minutes in a headlock thats what.

It leads to so many matches being a boring contrived pantomime. Some how making wrestling seem even more fake than it is. No wonder people love Braun so much.


----------



## Ace

Tanahashi vs Jay White **** 1/2

Another great G1 match.

That was much better than their WK match, think it could have been ever better without the fuckery but that's what they're doing with Jay White to get heat and it's working. Tanahashi sold the leg brilliantly and Jay White was excellent working the leg and dictating the match. Think at one point after he killed Tanahashi with guard rails he asked the crowd "Is that your Ace?"


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

G1 Climax Night 3
*No to any of these*
Micheal Elgin vs Adam Page ***¾
Minoru Suzuki vs Togi Makabe ***½
Bad Luck Fale vs Kazuchika Okada ***
Jay White vs Hiroshi Tanahashi ***¾

Still super enjoyable. Any card with multiple ***+ matches on it is ruddy well worth watching. After all thats what I get from PROGRESS and STARDOM and I give them money and eagerly watch each show. It's the wrestling equivalent of putting on a comfy pair of slippers.


----------



## WokeLand

NastyYaffa said:


> For me the match actually lost lots of it's impact because I have seen the other 2. They offer nothing new, basically. It's very generic New Japan big match stuff.
> 
> Not saying it's bad, I thought it was very good overall, but I feel like most people rating it high (including myself) won't remember much from it in a couple of months. I gave their match from last year a super high rating, and I literally can't remember ANYTHING from it.


Counters... fucking counters... And among other things, are you really sure of watched it? Because I doubt it ...



NastyYaffa said:


> Not saying it's bad, I thought it was very good overall, but I feel like most people rating it high (including myself) won't remember much from it in a couple of months. I gave their match from last year a super high rating, and I literally can't remember ANYTHING from it.


Cagematch ever remember &#55357;&#56835;


----------



## NastyYaffa

There sure was a lot of counters, yes.


----------



## MC

Oh okay, I'm convinced that guy is from the wrestling section of the C.I.A. You must conform, @NastyYaffa ;


----------



## Desecrated

Yaffa and Wokeland rivalry could draw good money. They need to up the ante a bit more to draw some out-of-town interest. Shades of Lawler and Dundee.


----------



## MC

Desecrated said:


> Yaffa and Wokeland rivalry could draw good money. They need to up the ante a bit more to draw some out-of-town interest. Shades of Lawler and Dundee.


Nah this is more like Ogawa vs Hashimoto but the fact question is, who will be the one shooting. :hmmm


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

I'm glad 50% of my posts aren't about some dudes opinions.


----------



## Stopspot

*AJPW 7/15, Korakuen Hall*
Zeus, Joe Doering & KAI vs Nextream (Kento Miyahara & Naoya Nomura) & Yoshitatsu
Rating: ****
Really fun six man tag main event with a hot Korakuen Hall behind it. Everyone shined and delivered. It started off slow and worked itself into a hot crescendo and included a bit of everything. AJPW has the six man tag match down to an art form. Just squeezed past the 4 star mark for me.


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles

*NJPW G1 Climax Day 3*

*YES to Michael Elgin vs Hangman Page - *****
I really liked this. Both guys got a lot of exposure and delivered. I believe this went over 15 minutes and for me it flew by pretty quickly. I am liking Elgin matches quite a bit right now and I think Hangman is actually quite good and has a good skillset of athleticism power and strikes (well, basically lariats). I especially liked the Frankensteiner from the top rope in this match, that looked really beautiful. This tournament could be a good Japanese coming out party for Page, hell there was a Hangman chant at one point in this match. A Hangman chant in Japan, that's quite impressive I think.

*NO to Bad Luck Fale vs Kazuchika Okada*
I didn't rate this because I am not really interested in Fale matches and just wanted to see Okada's demeanour, so I basically quickly went through the Okada bits. I think you can already see some kind of a breakdown in Okada. From his entrance to his attitude during the match, it was weird and not Okada like. Stroking Fale's head instead of his usual clean break, doing dives and what not. He even had a tranquilo moment in there when he faked some kind of Triangle dive, the setup looked like a triangle moonsault but he bumped off the ropes and got back in the ring with a roll. I thought that was funny. Tama Tonga then cost him the match by hitting the Gun Stun behind the ref's back. Okada's face, when he was being taken off, was also spot on. In disbelieve and just not himself. I wonder if he will have more setbacks or if he starts winning again now.

*YES to Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Jay White - ****1/4*
This match was really good and a lot better than their WK match, but man White has to work on the pacing of his matches. This was like the Okada matches that there was so much break between the moves that it dragged quite a bit. I don't know if they feel like they need to go over 20 mins for the main events but really this was quite slow, especially for a Tana match. I liked everything they did, they just took too much time in between. I liked Jay's work on Tana's leg and neck and also Tana's short comebacks. I am not a fan of this dirty booking of White but since that's what they are going with it is fine, I would prefer clean victories though. Also, is NJPW on some kind of a Nakamura tribute of late with all these low blows recently?


----------



## TD Stinger

Yes to the following:

*WWE Extreme Rules: Rusev vs. AJ Styles*

Barely made it but I really liked what they did here. There was a story right from when the bell rang to the end. Styles attacked Rusev's legs hard, and it cost Rusev in the end. First half of the match was a little slow but it didn't overstay it's welcome and the last half was really good.

Only nitpick is that I wish Rusev would have countered the 1st Phenomenal Forearm attempt into another move to get another big near fall.

*NJPW G1 Climax Day 3: Adam "Hangman" Page vs. Michael Elgin*

Big Mike matches can be really good or really "meh." This one was very good. These 2 worked off each other very well and Elgin was a beast here.

*NJPW G1 Climax Day 3: Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Jay White*

Jay White continues to grow as a heel. And there's no better babyface to do that against than Tanahashi. Tanahashi made every move being done to his neck or leg look agonizing. Which makes his comeback even better. I loved the middle of the match with White attempting to Suplex Tana into submission.

Only complain was the ending. How is that not a DQ? And it was the same finish as the Okada match.



Desecrated said:


> Yaffa and Wokeland rivalry could draw good money. They need to up the ante a bit more to draw some out-of-town interest. Shades of Lawler and Dundee.


Did you see the war between Wokeland and Alright_Mate? Lol, surprised there wasn't a ban from that.


----------



## Desecrated

TD Stinger said:


> Did you see the war between Wokeland and Alright_Mate? Lol, surprised there wasn't a ban from that.


I'd say that was like Funk & Lawler in an Empty Arena but I'd run the risk of implying Wokeland is Lawler.


----------



## WokeLand

NastyYaffa said:


> There sure was a lot of counters, yes.


Yes. That's what sets him apart from his last matches, which YOU have not noticed.


----------



## silver kyle

I've only been watching WWE so far this year and decided that this would seem to be a good time to try and keep up with G1, and then catch up with everything else. In a few months I'll have failed to catch up, but while I'm here, let's post some of my thoughts on some current wrasslin'!

*Extreme Rules 2018*

AJ Styles vs. Rusev ***3/4 (NO but recommended)

Match of the night. Loved how AJ went right for Rusev's leg from the get go to keep Rusev off balance. Rusev did a pretty good job at selling his leg, constantly taking a moment to rest and hold it, even when he had the upper hand. Crazy how good and fresh this felt after watching Styles and Nak go at it for what felt like forever. I hope Rusev stays in the upper midcard for the next little while. I could see him maybe getting another shot in late fall/early winter.

Roman Reigns vs. Lashley ***1/4 (NO)

Seeing Lashley literally run circles around Roman just makes me wish he would have stuck around with WWE 10 years ago. He's 42 now, which means he'll realistically only be around for another few years which is a shame. Not a bad match for two big dudes trying to claim ownership of being the “top dog” on RAW. I really hate that title. If it HAS to be used, it should belong to the champ, even if he's never around.

The rest of the show was very meh. REALLY disappointed with the main event. That match could have been a MOTYC honestly. They could have even used some of the near falls that they had in the match, just done differently. The way they told the match went made no sense for an Iron Man match.

*NJPW G1 Day 1*

Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Minoru Suzuki *** (NO)
I had to make sure this was actually the correct match that everyone else was talking about, because I didn't really feel this one. It could be my bias towards never liking Suzuki, but even then, a lot of this match was Tanahashi on the ground getting his leg worked on, which is fine, but the pay off and comeback was barely present. I wanted so much more, and when Tan went to the top rope, he really decided to not show ANY pain after all that time spent on selling his leg injury. In principle, the idea of Suzuki going full tilt at the beginning and attacking the leg was a great idea. First day of the tournament and make Tanahashi want to tap to end the match early and save his leg. Unfortunately the rest of the story left me wanting more.

Michael Elgin vs. EVIL ***1/2 (NO)

EVIL did a great job attacking Elgin's right arm, and every time he was attacked, Elgin would do a good job selling the injury. My problem comes with Elgin's offrence however, where he MAINLY USES SAID INJURED arm. The action during the match was great and entertaining, but when Elgin used his injured arm so much, I couldn't rate any higher than I did. I wish he would have used moved that didn't involve wacking the injured arm as the main weapon. Supplexes, kicks, even PUNCHES make more sense than lariats. 

Kazuchika Okada vs. Jay White ***1/2 (NO)

First time seeing Jay White... he sure seems to like to look around a lot and catch his breath for such a young and in shape guy doesn't he? Maybe that's his character... I don't know... Could be that he's trying to piece together his next move in the wrestling match, either way it slowed things down, in a bad way for me. Some good action here and there but the ending kind of felt like a WWE match, which I didn't expect.

Welp, I haven't really contributed to any YES matches yet, but I think this at least shows that I'm an extremely picky rater?


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Drew McIntyre vs Finn Balor vs Roman Reigns on the Raw (7/16/18) episode.

I gave this very good match a 7.5/10


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

Only rating I'm giving out in this G1 so far is Tanahashi vs Minoru Suzuki. That match was **** 1/2. It needed more time for a better finishing sequence but otherwise it was excellent pro wrestling. It was psychology based. It was working limbs, grinding through each other. None of this do a million moves that don't mean anything just to move around fine later. Both men fought and it also called back to their previous match at KOPW in 2012 with the Dragon Screw that ultimately put Suzuki down. Really good match, crowd was wild for it. 

Everything else IMO has been pretty mediocre to good. Tana vs Jay White was a fine match but Jay White just isn't over. He's expecting heat instead of getting heat. Naito vs Omega was a moves match. High pace, low selling, bunch of bool sheeit. It was fun but I wouldn't put it as one of the best matches of the year.


----------



## NastyYaffa

WokeLand said:


> Yes. That's what sets him apart from his last matches, which YOU have not noticed.


:zayn2:zayn2:zayn2


----------



## Alright_Mate

TD Stinger said:


> B]
> Did you see the war between Wokeland and Alright_Mate? Lol, surprised there wasn't a ban from that.


After that spat the word decontextualised is now my most hated word.

The guy needs anger management.


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles

*RAW #1312*

*YES to Drew McIntyre vs Finn Balor vs Roman Reigns - *****
This was actually a really good and fast-paced match and showcased all three guys. Although Reigns was doing his usual shtick, both Finn and Drew had amazing performances. That dive from Drew was beautiful and looked amazing. Any singles match between these three could be really great. I would recommend everyone to watch it. Despite it having the wrong winner, but well.

*NO to Bobby Lashley vs Elias vs Seth Rollins - ***1/2*
This wasn't as good as the first match but was still enjoyable. Especially the Rollins/Lashley part made me believe those two could have a really good singles match. This was a pretty typical Rollins TV match from recent months with some of the other two guys thrown in there. Not Rollins' best TV match this year but still good.


----------



## MC

*3-2-1 BATTLE! Presents: Wet Hot Seattle Summer 2 13/07*

*Yes To: Timothy Thatcer vs Daniel Makabe *****
@NastyYaffa ; @TJQ ; 

Watch this. This seems like something you two would like. LINK


----------



## Taroostyles

Okada vs Jay White G1 Night 1-****1/4

Loved the aggression and physicality from both men, but White was particularly vicious and he is really running with his character now. Okada is still trying to find his place without the title and you can see he is resorting to different tactics than he normally would. Finishing stretch with the ref bump takes it down a little but still a great great match. 

Hangman Page vs Michael Elgin G1 Night 3-****

Page continues to grow and this was probably the best reaction for him we've seem from the Japanese crowd. There is alot of ebb and flow here and this could've been even better with climax building a little differently. Elgin has also looked really motivated in his 2 matches so far and dropping some weight has really made a difference for him. 

Jay White vs Tanahashi G1 Night 3-****

The story here writes itself with the WK backstory and White has obviously progressed leaps and bounds since then. Tana showed great fire down the stretch but this never quite hits another gear to make it a true classic. The repetiveness of the finish being very similar to the Okada match also takes it down a bit for me. I would've preferred something else but the work here was fantastic. A very well wrestled and executed match. 

G1 Yes Matches so far 

Omega/Naito Night 2-*****
Ibushi/ZSJ Night 2-****1/2
Okada/White Night 1-****1/4
Elgin/Evil Night 1-****1/4
Tana/White Night 3-****
Page/Elgin Night 3-****


----------



## NastyYaffa

MC 16 said:


> *3-2-1 BATTLE! Presents: Wet Hot Seattle Summer 2 13/07*
> 
> *Yes To: Timothy Thatcer vs Daniel Makabe *****
> 
> @NastyYaffa ; @TJQ ;
> 
> Watch this. This seems like something you two would like. LINK


Watched it last night immediately when I noticed that the VOD is up on twitch.  Certainly not the all-time masterpiece of a match they had last year, but a really good one. ***3/4


----------



## Dr. Middy

*NJPW: G1 Climax 28 - Night 3
*

*NO but Recommended - Adam Page vs Michael Elgin
*

This went on much longer than I expected it too, but it turned into quite an enjoyable back and forth match as it went on. Page looked really good here as he continues to improve, and Elgin seems to be moving quite well with the weight loss, his agility definitely seems better this time around. As much as I liked it, it did feel like a collection of moves at times, but it was very fun still.

****3/4
*

*NO to EVIL vs YOSHI-HASHI
*Not much to say about this one other than it was okay, and they had a pretty good final few closing minutes. I just wasn’t invested much in either guy in this match.

***3/4
*

*YES to Togi Makabe vs Minoru Suzuki*

They had a great match earlier in the year, and think they had just as good as match here. It was a wild brawl, as expected, and then Suzuki started to just brutalize the hell out of poor Makabe. But Makabe stayed resilent, fighting back the entire match to get the win. Fantastic match from the two older veterans of the block. 

*****
*

*NO but Recommended- Kazuchika Okada vs Bad Luck Fale
*

I adore this new “smile through the pain” “IDGAF” Okada. He was excellent in this match, and I really dug the david vs goliath dynamic they had going the entire time. Shame the overly meh Tame Tonga had to ruin it, but it was still pretty fun. 

****1/2
*

*YES to Jay White vs Hiroshi Tanahashi
*
Much better than their original match, although I still don’t think they gel as well as they should. White really is continuing to grow into his switchblade character more the longer he’s in the company. In this match he came across as calculated and vicious at times, knowing exactly what to target on Tanahashi. Tanahashi to his credit sold a bum leg like hell, and his neck at points to when White switched its trajectory. Only other thing worth mentioning is that they really went to down on the ref bumps.

Regardless of that, I think they ended up building a lot more here in this match than at WK. Crowd was also going bananas for Tanahashi as well. Very good main event. 

******


----------



## DELITE

_NXT 11/7
_Moustache Mountain vs Undisputed Era ****1/2 -* YES*

Extreme Rules:
Owens vs Strowman **** - *No but highly recommended *
Styles vs Rusev ****
Ziggler vs Rollins ***3/4 -* No but recommended
*
_G1 Climax Day 3:
_Suzuki vs Makabe **** 
White vs Tanahashi ****1/4 - *No but highly recommended*


----------



## NastyYaffa

G1 comes to Korakuen :dance

Tama/SANADA - ***
Juice/Ibushi - ***3/4
*ZSJ vs. YTR - ****1/4
Ishii vs. Naito - ****1/4*
Kenny vs. Goto - **


----------



## MC

*NJPW G1 Climax 28 Day Four 19/04*

*Yes To: 

Hirooki Goto vs. Kenny Omega ****¼*

These two always have great chemistry together. Their G1 finals match is my favourite Omega match every and their KOPW match wasn't far off either. And they killed it again. Surprisingly starting off with brawling in the crowds with Omega channeling Ibushi with a moonsault. Then they had a great match that brought out the best of each other, Goto nailing Omega with hard strikes and lariat. Omega nailing Goto with suplexes and nasty v-triggers. Awesome match. Goto is on fire so far.

*AND

Tetsuya Naito vs. Tomohiro Ishii *****

Really slept on the match before today but this was a great match. Naito excels when he has short spurts of offence rather than having most of the offence and it showed here. Great back and forth with Ishii with some nice strikes and the counters to the Destino. Crowd was hot for it and they had a good ending stretch although after spending half of the match countering the Destino, I think it was odd that Ishii kicked out of it. Especially when Naito hit another soon after to win. But that reveal to the brain buster was epic. ****

*No But Recommend: Juice Robinson vs. Kota Ibushi ***¾*

Great match here. Good back and forth match with neither getting the upper hand. Both going 50/50 but not in the contrived way. The your turn, my turn way. Ibushi going crazy, hitting a mad looking moonsault off the post. Juice having some counters for Ibushi including the triangle moonsault spot. Want to see more of this match later down the line.


----------



## DELITE

*G1 Climax day 4:
*
Tonga vs SANADA ****3/4 - No but recommended *
ZSJ vs YANO *****1/4 - No but highly recommmended*
Juice vs Ibushi ***** - No but highly recommended*
Ishii vs Naito *****3/4 - YES*
Omega vs Goto ****3/4 *


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

G1 Climax Night 4
*No* Zack Sabre Jr vs Toru Yano ***½ Tonnes of fun

*No* Juice Robinson vs Kota Ibushi **** I hope they wrestle again soon as they have chemistry

*YES* Tomohiro Ishii vs Tetsuya Naito ****½

*YES* Hirooki Goto vs Kenny Omega ****¼


----------



## Desecrated

Best add these before I forget.

Day 4: Naito vs Ishii ****
Day 4: ZSJ vs Yano ****
Day 3: Tanahashi vs White ****

Yes to 'em.


----------



## TJQ

ZSJ/Yano getting recommendations, and I had planned on skipping over it.

:bjpenn


----------



## NastyYaffa

Toru Yano is one of my favorite G1 performers, baybay. His run in the thing is always one of the highlights of it.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

Sabre Jr sells Yanos gimmick by getting pissed off with him and deciding to be extra vindictive. The crowd really gets behind Yano and instead of a bit of laughter when he goes for a turnbuckle he gets some big cheers. 

This is why Zack Sabre Jr is Wrestler of the Year


----------



## MC

It was fun but nothing recommendable IMO


----------



## Zatiel

Yano/Sabre gets a YES. That's the most fun I've had watching a wrestling match all year. Perfectly paced. Great emotional selling from both guys. Sabre being so frustrated and annoyed with Yano being a shit-ass is perfect. Great twists and different kinds of offense, like Sabre trying to tie Yano up in the guard rail, and Yano being ready to counter the counter to his low blow. Brilliant and exactly as long as it should be.

It's ridiculous that Yano is having great matches in the G1, but here we are. And Yano is having them. He carried his half of the matches just as much as Sabre and Ishii did.


----------



## antoniomare007

TJQ said:


> ZSJ/Yano getting recommendations, and I had planned on skipping over it.
> 
> :bjpenn


Yano trying to be "serious", in Korakuen, for the G-1. Come on, that has to be seen.


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles

*G1 Climax 28 Day 4*

*NO to SANADA vs Tama Tonga - ****
Pretty good match but nothing special in my opinion. There were a few good spots but that's it. I don't get why Tama's matches are so meh since the athletic ability and character work is there for him to have good matches but they just didn't deliver yet. Hope Kenny gets a good match out of him in his spree to give every one a best bout.

*YES to Juice Robinson vs Kota Ibushi - *****
A very good match in my opinion with Kota taking the bulk of the match and delivering the insane moonsault off the ring post to the outside. Juice had a few good spots here and there especially his cannonball to the outside and the powerbomb inside the ring were great.

*YES to Tetsuya Naito vs Tomohiro Ishii - ****1/2*
Amazing match between these two. They started off with a pretty usual NJPW-style strike exchange to feel each other out and had a few good spots in between, i.e. Ishii countering Naito's basement dropkick to hit one of his own. Then Naito riled up Ishii with an arrogant strike to the top of the head and from there on out this was incredible. Fast-paced and very fluid and it went by really quickly. Naito's counter from the vertical suplex into the Destino was amazing and looked beautiful.

*YES to Hirooki Goto vs Kenny Omega - ****3/4*
Another amazing match to cap off the tournament's best night so far. For me, this was almost as good as Naito/Omega from Night 2. There early exchange in the beginning of the match was business as usual but when Kenny went to go for the dives to the outside is when this really picked up steam. First Goto cut him off before he could dive, then when he was dropkicked behind the barricade he just threw a chair into Kenny's face who was running in the ring. That was such an incredible visual. After that, the whole exchange on the outside propelled this to really great levels for me. Goto's Reverse GTR from the apron looked good and Goto's heelish facial expression was good. I haven't seen this side of Goto yet and I was never really a fan of his but in this match, he delivered in the ring and also as a character. After this, they battled high up in the crowd and Omega bodyslammed Goto into one of the crowd benches which looked extremely painful, then he decides to pull an Ibushi and moonsaults off a guardrail onto Goto in between those benches. I was legit afraid there for a moment that someone's gonna get injured. Then they had a pretty good back and forth sequence in the ring with Goto hitting a freaking sunset-flip powerbomb off the top rope at one point. They hit all their usual offence and Goto even hit an amazing Shouten Kai for a nearfall at one point. Omega then finished it off with his usual finishing sequence of V-Trigger into the ropes and One Winged Angel into the pin, but that is the only thing I could slightly criticize in this match that it deserved a more back and forth finishing sequence but that is nitpicking on an incredibly high level.

Probably gonna watch the Yano matches at some point. I didn't want to watch them because they kind of annoyed me last year but all the praise here makes me think I should watch them.

All in all, for me Naito and Omega are having a run for who's having the best matches, both delivered two great matches and I think the B block is set to deliver a lot more amazing matches this year.


----------



## Corey

*G1 Climax B Block:* Kenny Omega vs. Hirooki Goto _(NJPW 7/19)_ ***** 1/4 (YES!!)*

Man this was fantastic. Omega's new cocky swagger since winning the title is really interesting and I loved Goto's approach to not taking any shit from him. The stuff that happened outside the ring was so much fun and super unique. Goto brought the fire and the match didn't outstay its welcome. This was every bit as good as Omega/Naito imo and only went like 19 minutes. Goto has REALLY shown up in big matches this year.

Ibushi vs. Juice - **** 3/4*
Naito vs. Ishii - **** 3/4*


----------



## Alright_Mate

*NJPW G1 Climax 28 Day 4*

*YES! to Tetsuya Naito vs Tomohiro Ishii - ****1/2*
My kind of match, two guys beating the piss out of each other, what's not to love. The two showed great chemistry in every exchange they did, whether in close by stiffening the hell out of each other, or in the sequences where the pace picked up, it was all round great action. Ishii did a good job selling his neck too which is always a plus. A fun brutal fight, good stuff.

*No but recommended to Kota Ibushi vs Juice Robinson - ***1/2*
This was a decent little match but it just felt a bit too short. Ibushi pulled out some cool spots, Juice's psychology by not using his hand was good again, the last five minutes had some really fun exchanges. Good, but I wish they got more time.

*No! to Kenny Omega vs Hirooki Goto - ***
I found this match extremely disappointing given the high ratings by most, apart from Yaffa, for once I agree with one of his low ratings :lol This match was fucking boring. Started off with Omega controlling things, he just hit some of his usual offense with no substance to it, Goto then gained the upper hand, hit some of his offense with no substance to it, then the last five minutes were a boring counter fest, nothing compelling about this match.


----------



## MC

*Hard Hit Samurai Wearing Leg Guards 17/03*

*Yes To: Takashi Sugiura & Takuya Nomura vs. Rocky Kawamura & Yoshio Takahashi **** *

Don't think I've ever seen this type of a match in a tag form before. Maybe once or twice but nothing that stands out so based on that along, this was very intriguing to me. One part of the match with Sugi slapping the sweat off Takahashi's face for five minutes straight. :lol I loved it. Really unique atmosphere, some decent grappling and dem strikes !

*No But Recommended: Hideki Suzuki vs. Shiyo Karasawa ***½*

Good match. Suzuki was much bigger and skilled than Shiyo, so he dominated but Shiyao had some nice hope spot as well and almost got the KO win after a kick to the gut which winded Hideki. Well worth a watch.


----------



## TD Stinger

Yes to:

*NJPW G1 Climax Day 4: Tomohiro Ishii vs. Tetsuya Naito*

This was just really fun. Ishii beating the piss out of Naito. And Naito persevering through it all. Also these just work really well together.



Omega/Goto and Ibushi/Juice were good as well. Ibushi/Juice really got going after that crazy bastard Ibushi used the Moonsault off the ring post. And while Omega/Goto was good, it wasn't anything that really left a long term impact on me I guess.


----------



## Dr. Middy

Night 4 was my favorite yet I think.

*NJPW: G1 Climax 28 - Night 4 - Block B
*

*NO to Tame Tonga vs SANADA
*

I’m already over every Tame match having interference, god help us if this happens for every match. Regardless of that, this turned into a real cool athletic spectacle from both guys, who seemingly tried to outdo one another and show which one was the most athletic. I did love SANADA overcoming the interference and getting a sneaky win with a bridge, crowd popped quite a bit for that. 

****1/4
*

*YES to Zack Sabre Jr. vs Toru Yano
*
This had no right to be THIS entertaining, but it was. Yano came across as the best babyface ever, escaping and surviving Zack’s holds for much longer than anybody thought. He even brought out some submissions and moves of his own, and combined with normal antics Yano, he is more entertaining than ever now. Add an always serious but vicious Zack Sabre Jr, who seemed baffled at times at how Yano was surviving, and you end up with this weird, but great match. Loved it.

*****
*

*NO but Recommended - Kota Ibushi vs Juice Robinson
*
This was a fun competitive babyface vs babyface match that Juice mostly dominated early, until Kota decided to do a jumping hurricanrana off the apron and a moonsault off the ring post to the floor. From there on it was basically even between both guys, until a straight jacket suplex and a knee sealed the deal for Kota. Very fun match between two respectful sportsman (seriously these two are the best babyfaces), but I kinda wanted more out of this.

****3/4
*

*YES to Tomohiro Ishii vs Tetsuya Naito
*

As per usual, these two together do not disappoint. Naito even seemed to be more serious and focused given Ishii is an opponent he has quite a lot of history with. For a good chunk of the beginning of the match, Ishii was just chopping the piss out of Naito, who tried to anger him with his classic “spit on your opponent” technique, only Ishii was seemingly unfazed. It only lead to even more brutal shots, including a flurry of brutal looking throat shots. Both guys know each other so well now that every one of their moves had a counter the other guy know, whether it was Naito finding DDT and even destino counters for Ishii’s brainbuster, or Ishii being able to escape out of destinos all the way until the very last moment. The last third of the match was a fever pitch of big moves and counters, but sadly Ishii falls to Naito again. Regardless of poor stone pitbull losing, this was an awesome match that brought out the best in both guys. 

*****1/2
*

*YES to Kenny Omega vs Hirooki Goto
*

Another very good match here. Goto throwing a chair to halt Omega ‘s dive attempt was nothing short of hilarious. But this got brutal quickly when Omega slammed him on the goddamn bleacher, and then moonsaulting into the bleachers as well. The rest of the match stayed on a pretty high level, and although Omega had his amazing endurance he always has, Goto actually kept right up with him too, and even brought out a cool top rope code red. I’m really enjoying Omega’s more eccentric and egotistical persona since he won the title, a lot of the beginning of the match showcased that, and he seems to be evolving as he continues his reign. I think it’ll probably bite him in the ass later on though. 

*****1/4
*


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

Meltzers ratings:

Full G1 Ratings

N1:

Makabe/YOSHI 3.5

Hangman/Fale 3.25

Elgin vs. EVIL 4

Hiroshi vs. Suzuki 4.5

White vs. Okada 4

N2

Ishii vs. Yano 3.5

Tama vs. Juice 2.5

Goto vs. SANADA 4.25

Ibushi vs. Zack 4.75

Kenny vs. Naito 5

N3

Elgin vs. Page 4

EVIL vs. YOSHI 3.25

Makabe vs. Suzuki 4.25

Fale vs. Okada 3.25

White vs. Tanahashi 4

N4

SANADA vs. Tama 3.5

Zack vs. Yano 3.75

Ibushi vs. Juice 4.5

Naito vs. Ishii 4.75

Kenny vs. Goto 5


I know it's just one mans opinion I'm just laughing at how willing he is to throw out the 5 these days.


----------



## MC

Japanese Puroresu said:


> Meltzers ratings:
> 
> Full G1 Ratings
> 
> N1:
> 
> Makabe/YOSHI 3.5
> 
> Hangman/Fale 3.25
> 
> Elgin vs. EVIL 4
> 
> Hiroshi vs. Suzuki 4.5
> 
> White vs. Okada 4
> 
> N2
> 
> Ishii vs. Yano 3.5
> 
> Tama vs. Juice 2.5
> 
> Goto vs. SANADA 4.25
> 
> Ibushi vs. Zack 4.75
> 
> Kenny vs. Naito 5
> 
> N3
> 
> Elgin vs. Page 4
> 
> EVIL vs. YOSHI 3.25
> 
> Makabe vs. Suzuki 4.25
> 
> Fale vs. Okada 3.25
> 
> White vs. Tanahashi 4
> 
> N4
> 
> SANADA vs. Tama 3.5
> 
> Zack vs. Yano 3.75
> 
> Ibushi vs. Juice 4.5
> 
> Naito vs. Ishii 4.75
> 
> Kenny vs. Goto 5
> 
> 
> I know it's just one mans opinion I'm just laughing at how willing he is to throw out the 5 these days.



Dude, 5 star ratings for Omega are disappointing to Dave.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

5 stars for Kenny/Goto? LOL it was always obvious but it is official now Meltzer is gay for Omega.


----------



## silver kyle

*NJPW G1 Day 2*

*Toru Yano vs. Tomohiro Ishii ***1/4 (NO but recommended)*
There should be more love for this short but entertaining match. I love Yano because he's hilarious and plays his character so damn well, but he also brought it in this match. I'm still putting a recommended to this even though I didn't rate it that high, I found myself quite entertained.

*Juice Robinson vs. Tama Tonga **3/4 (NO)*
The match started off fine, actually making me think I might end up liking this match, but the middle and ending didn't do much for me. 

*SANADA vs. Hiroki Goto ***1/2 (NO)*
Good stuffs.

*Zack Sabre Jr. v. Kota Ibushi ***1/4 (NO)*
I really wanted to like this. Everyone's giving the snowflakes, and here I am watching the first 5 minutes and thinking this is way too slow. There's also a difference between going for submissions that I think I'd like to point out why Zack doesn't do it for me in this match. Zack knows an insane amount of holds, but he doesn't make me feel like going through 10 different holds in the span of a few minutes is actually damaging his opponent. In contrast, I think of how Benoit or Finlay used to work, where they would fewer moves, but they made it look like their opponents were in actual danger, and when Benoit or Finlay would want to go for an extra move, you would see them struggle with their opponent by smacking them a few times with some elbows or something, to weaken them, before they placed their hand in a different angle to apply more pressure. And they would go about doing this slowly, like inching their way to the hold with their arm or hand. Zack just does the hold. Then switches it because he's perhaps bored? 

Anyway, enough of my rant, it was an okay match, as some of the counters were nice, and when Ibushi started making his comeback, I got a bit more into it.

*Kenny Omega vs. Naito **** (YES)*
Hey, a match I can actually really liked! I think the way Kenny and Naito acted at the beginning, making fun of each other started this match off beautifully. Hard hitting action throughout. Good stuffs.


----------



## DELITE

*G1 Climax Day 5:
*
White vs Elgin ***1/4 - *No *
Suzuki vs YOSHI-HASHI ***1/4
EVIL vs Makabe **
Tanahashi vs BAD LUCK FALE ***3/4 - *No but recommended*
Hangman Page vs Okada **** - *No but highly recommended*


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles

*NJPW G1 Climax 28 Day 5*

*YES to Jay White vs Michael Elgin - *****
Very good match. Elgin is looking really good right now in all of his matches and is great when he is on offence. White was good as well but his sequences are getting a bit repetitive as he pretty much does the same thing in all matches, he should change it up a little bit. That doesn't stop this from being a really good match, though.

*YES to Hangman Page vs Kazuchika Okada - *****
Another good outing for Page and the Korakuen crowd got behind him as well which is great for him. He had a few great spots in there like the moonsault to the outside, the slingshot lariats and the powerbomb near the end. He needs to flesh out some transitional moves to fill gaps in matches when he stays on offence, just so it looks more fluent. A for Okada, he is slowly getting out of that let's have fun mode a bit which shows in the mid-to-end part of this match where he is focused and ends the match with his usual moves at a senseful time instead of playing around, which he did in the beginning. I am really getting Nakamura vibes from him since he is doing this playing around with the opponent in the beginning and then getting more aggressive as the match goes on and towards the finishing stretch he is at his best. I am digging it right now and am intrigued where it is leading. It was interesting to see Okada's promo as well as it was completely different from his usual promos.


Didn't watch the rest except for the endings. Red Shoes DQing Fale was hilarious :lol


----------



## Dmight

*HUGE YES *to *BJW Isami Kodaka vs. Masashi Takeda *in Light Tubes, Giga Ladder & Glass Board Death Match 20.06.2018 - *******

That was the most insane shit i've ever seen in wrestling. Those crazy japanese samurai psychos:banderas


----------



## Zatiel

The best match of Page's life and not even the best match of Okada's month. NO to Page Vs. Okada.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

G1 Climax Night 5
*No but recommended* Micheal Elgin vs Jay White ***½

*No but recommended* Bad Luck Fale vs Hiroshi Tanahashi ***¾

*YES* Adam Page vs Kazuchika Okada ****¼
Page has always been an athletic guys capable of doing really impressive stuff. He's finally starting to work it into entertaining matches and is definitely on his way. Hes proving he belongs and clearly has a real oppertunity in NJPW. He still has a way to go but he's looking like he can make good on his talent.


----------



## Taroostyles

Japanese Puroresu said:


> Meltzers ratings:
> 
> Full G1 Ratings
> 
> N1:
> 
> Makabe/YOSHI 3.5
> 
> Hangman/Fale 3.25
> 
> Elgin vs. EVIL 4
> 
> Hiroshi vs. Suzuki 4.5
> 
> White vs. Okada 4
> 
> N2
> 
> Ishii vs. Yano 3.5
> 
> Tama vs. Juice 2.5
> 
> Goto vs. SANADA 4.25
> 
> Ibushi vs. Zack 4.75
> 
> Kenny vs. Naito 5
> 
> N3
> 
> Elgin vs. Page 4
> 
> EVIL vs. YOSHI 3.25
> 
> Makabe vs. Suzuki 4.25
> 
> Fale vs. Okada 3.25
> 
> White vs. Tanahashi 4
> 
> N4
> 
> SANADA vs. Tama 3.5
> 
> Zack vs. Yano 3.75
> 
> Ibushi vs. Juice 4.5
> 
> Naito vs. Ishii 4.75
> 
> Kenny vs. Goto 5
> 
> 
> I know it's just one mans opinion I'm just laughing at how willing he is to throw out the 5 these days.


I havent watched night 4 yet but the only match out of the 1st 3 nights that I really felt differently about was Suzuki/Tana. He rated this match the same as the New Beginning match and that match was vastly superior to me in pretty much every way. 

I think it's important to keep in mind that we are seeing a larger concentration of excellent pro wrestling than ever before across many promotions that is available to access easily and due to that simple fact I think people are justifying things based on other matches. Like this match was 5* so I don't wanna give another match that same rating, there's definitely alot of that going around lately.


----------



## Dr. Middy

Night 5 of the G1 was solid overall, but I had nothing I would nominate in here. Closest would be the main event and Tanahashi/Fale, both of which I gave ****3/4* to. I'm also just tired as can be, so that might have impacted how I saw these matches. :lol


----------



## Mordecay

I still have to watch the rest of the show, but:

YES to Ishii vs Goto G1 Night 6 *****

And I forgot to post last time

YES to Ishii vs Naito G1 Night 4 ****3/4
YES to Omega vs Goto G1 Night 4 ****1/4


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

Goto vs Ishi was marvelous. Let's wait and see Dave rate this less than 5 stars, even tho it was way better than Goto/Omega but the match didn't have enough... well Omega.


----------



## MC

*NJPW G1 Climax 28 Day Six 21/07*

*Yes To:*

*Tomohiro Ishii vs Hirooki Goto ****¾*

What a match. Fantastic performances from both Ishii and Goto. A nice throwback of sorts to the NEVER open weight matches a few years back. It had a great, fast pace throughout. A few great elbow and chop sequences. Great displays of fighting spirit and amazing selling from both Ishii and Goto. Selling every chop and elbow but never stopping or showing signs of showing down . Neither wanted to show weakness to the other. Crowd went mental for it and so did I. It was by far the best match in the G1 so far. Goto has had an incredible G1 so far, all his matches have been in my top three of the G1. Amazing run and Ishii has been good to. F’N love the G1. 

*SANADA vs Zack Sabre Jr ****¼*

Loves the start of the match with SANADA not letting ZSJ out wrestle him at all, relentlessly putting on the full Nelson and constantly countering everything Sabre did. Even weakening the neck for the cold skull in the process. Zack then became obsessed with beating SANADA his way, making mistakes allowing SANADA to get the win. I don't think it's better than their last match but still a great match. Very different as well, less for a struggle and more of a battle to outdo each other.

*Tetsuya Naito vs Juice Robinson *****

It was nice to see the hand come back into play. I know it was a device used for the White feud but him still having it and others using the injury is a nice continuation of the story. So Naito’s heel work was nice but I don't like how he generally doesn't change his offence and it was the same here. Other than the spitting, he just wrestled normally. Still a good match that showed off both men's abilities. Juice was pretty good again, great timing for the counters and reversals. He is a tremendous baby face. The atmosphere was amazing for both.


----------



## ShadowSucks92

Yes to Goto vs Ishii - ****3/4
Yes to Naito vs Juice Robinson - ****1/4


----------



## TD Stinger

Yes to the following:

*NJPW G1 Climax Day 6: Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Sanada:*

Loved this. I loved ZSJ's growing frustration and Sanada's coolness as he continued to counter ZSJ. I loved Sanada taking ZSJ out of his element. I loved the constant Roll Ups and counters. And finally, I loved seeing something a bit different with ZSJ getting beat at his own game.

*NJPW G1 Climax Day 6: Juice Robinson vs. Tetsuya Naito:*

Naito is one of the best guys in the business at exploiting an injury. Because instead of just using conventional moves to attack the injury, he adapts his own offense to do so. Juice brought the babyface fire, Naito sold his ass off, and these 2 worked really well together.


----------



## DELITE

*G1 Climax Day 6*: 

Ibushi vs Yano ****3/4 *- No but recommended, super fun match
SANADA vs Sabre *****1/2* * YES*, SANADA and Sabre have a unique chemistry 
Naito vs Robinson *****3/4 YES*, this is Naito's tournament and Robinson was great babyface as always
Omega vs Tonga *N/R* - Fuck Tonga, Fuck Loa, just *fuck'em*
Goto vs Ishii ***1/4* - I don't know if I didn't enjoy this because I'm not emotionally sold on Goto but through the match I could not concentrate on the match and I just want to Ishii finish it.


----------



## FITZ

I'm pretty behind on the Climax but I see a lot of really good ratings getting thrown around here so that has me looking forward to things. 

I did watch the first two nights and man are Omega and Naito great against each other. One of the commentators summed it up nicely when he said if they didn't have a 30 minute time limit they would end up killing each other.


----------



## Corey

*G1 Climax B Block:* Tetsuya Naito vs. Juice Robinson _(NJPW 7/21)_ ***** (YES!)*

Wonderful match. Naito getting actual boos is always something to see these days because that's means he's going back to the old Ingobernable days where he was the most hated guy in the company. Great attack on the hand at every given turn and Juice's comeback was fantastic. Crowd was going nuts with the twists and turns at the end. My favorite match of the day, which shouldn't surprise anyone. 

*G1 Climax B Block:* Tomohiro Ishii vs. Hirooki Goto _(NJPW 7/21)_ *****+ (YES!)*

Two bulls running at each other at full speed for 15 minutes straight. This was awesome. It's not anything we haven't seen before so I don't think it's anywhere near the 5* mark but it was definitely a lot of fun and basically the exact match you'd expect out of the two.

ZSJ vs. SANADA - **** 3/4* (Wonderful 10 minutes of counter wrestling)


----------



## TJQ

Unfortunately I have no time to keep watching for now, so likely tomorrow afternoon I'll get around to the rest of day 4 and however else much I can stomach :lol

*No But Recommended*

*Kenny Omega vs Tetsuya Naito @ G1 Climax 28 Night 2 ***1/2*
_I had a good time with a lot of this match, and the early story of both guys being so aware of each others offense that they were able to get themselves out of the first attempt of almost every move and the noted callbacks to previous matches. The last like 5-10 minutes however ran into typical NJPW main event style overkill like I expected and killed a lot of the good faith that the early match had established for me, but whatever, its expected. All things considered I had fun, and people who find the ePiC finishing stretches to be enjoyable will have a great time with those one overall._

*Zack Sabre Jr vs Toru Yano @ G1 Climax 28 Night 4 ***3/4*
_Just as everybody described in here this was the kind of wrestling match that gives off the pure sensation of fun. Both guys had fun approaches, with Zack trying to keep Yano tied up outside the ring int he early goings and run back in the last few seconds for the count out victory. While Yano was genuinely trying to compete on the mat for a good portion of the match, before saying "fuck it" and devolving back into his usual shenanigans. Both guys had great performances here and this is one of the few times I've actually enjoyed a Yano match :lol _
*
Kota Ibushi vs Juice Robinson @ G1 Climax 28 Night 4 ***3/4*
_Coming off of a loss Juice was absolutely bringing the heat and unleashed the kind of fire and aggression that a champion will need to survive. But unfortunately it wasn't enough to match our resident lunatic. This very much felt like a match to test the waters for a bigger encounter in the future, and oh baby do I hope we get it. _


----------



## Desecrated

From Day 5 & 6

Yes to Ishii vs Goto & Juice vs Naito.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Goto vs. Ishii
*NO* but highly recommended
4.9*


----------



## Zatiel

YES to Goto Vs. Ishii. The new gold standard for this year's hoss fights, and their best match against each other.

NO to Juice Vs. Naito, which dragged ass for the first half, but it definitely got hot later on.


----------



## Alright_Mate

*NJPW G1 Climax 28 Day 6*

*YES! to Tomohiro Ishii vs Hirooki Goto - ****1/2+*
HOLY FUCKING SHIT! Where on earth do I begin on describing this match? An absolute war is what this was, two guys beating the shit out of each other for 15 mins with clotheslines, elbows, chops and kicks, this was one of those intense captivating matches that I couldn't take my eyes off. This match felt like a better version of the Ishii vs Naito match from the other day, it's also the closest thing I've seen to that Walter vs Thatcher match in Progress at the start of the year, that was an absolute fight and so was this. I'm quite baffled that some didn't enjoy this, by far one of the best matches of the year, Ishii is the fucking man!!!


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

G1 Climax Night 6
*No but recommended* Toru Yano vs Kota Ibushi ***½

*YES* SANADA vs Zack Sabre Jr ****¼

*YES* Tetsuya Naito vs Juice Robinson ****¼

*YES* Tomohiro Ishii vs Hirooki Goto ***** this fucking rocked. It reminded me of Thatcher vs Walter it reminded me of Shibata. Stiff as a park bench these two went to war. Match of the tournament easily.


----------



## Mordecay

No, but recommended Juice vs Naito from G1 Night 6 ***3/4

YES to SANADA vs ZSJ G1 Night 6 ****1/2


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles

*NJPW G1 Climax 28 Day 6*

*NO to SANADA vs Zack Sabre Jr. - ***1/2*
I really liked their match from the New Japan Cup (gave it 4.5 stars) but this wasn't even close to that, in my opinion. Maybe I was in the wrong mood while watching this but it seemed very bland to me. Yes, it had some good technical wrestling but nothing outstanding. They basically did two sequences with 20 counters into the same move. First, they did it with the Full Nelson and then with the Stranglehold. Some transitions were quite amazing but it really never went anywhere and it didn't seem to me like SANADA outclassed ZSJ technically, he just got lucky with a roll-up. It didn't really have any long submission struggles that ZSJ matches usually have or any real athletic sequences à la SANADA. I was expecting more from this.

*YES to Juice Robinson vs Tetsuya Naito - ****1/4*
I really enjoyed this match. Naito targetting the hand with his usual offence was so simple and effective. Juice struggling, because of his hand, was also great. There were a few really nice sequences like the Juicebox into Destino and Juice's comeback. And Naito was his usual great self. Really enjoyed this and I believe this could be a really good main event of a smaller show (Destruction maybe?).

*NO to Kenny Omega vs Tama Tonga - ****
Not too impressed with this. It was disjointed and the interferences hurt it quite a lot. The fact they didn't do the Styles Clash was stupid as that would have been a really cool thing for Tama's character. Let him use Devitt's, Anderson's and Styles' moves to show he is fighting for their version of Bullet Club, could have been nice. I believe if they went that route and had the same ending after 12-15 minutes this could have been good. Like this, a rematch doesn't seem appealing especially not for the title. But it seems like they aren't going with that given that Tonga lost.

*YES to Hirooki Goto vs Tomohiro Ishii - ****1/4*
Very good match. I didn't enjoy it quite as much as most other people but still think it was really good, especially towards the end where you could feel the urgency. I always have a hard time at the start of these matches where they basically do the same thing for about 7-9 minutes, clothesline into each other over and over again but when they pick up pace and start one-upping each other these matches get really interesting and intriguing as you feel they could end at any time. But at the end of the day, I don't feel like this had anything to put it on that amazing level, for that I preferred the Ishii/Elgin match from the New Japan Cup which seemed like a better version of this to me. Don't get me wrong, this is really good, just not as good as the other ratings are suggesting, in my opinion.


----------



## FITZ

TJQ said:


> ZSJ/Yano getting recommendations, and I had planned on skipping over it.
> 
> :bjpenn


Must of the time I would describe Yano as amusing and not much else. I think his whole gimmick is funny and I think he's good to have on a card. New Japan doesn't do breathers, the top 3 matches go on last all in a row, so I always feel like he's placed poorly on a card. 

I've seen two of his matches this tournament and he's been awesome in them. It makes me wish he would wrestle like this all the time but I'll take the small dose of him being awesome.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Day 6 might just be the best rasslin show of the year.

Tama Tonga vs. Kenny Omega - ***1/2
Hirooki Goto vs. Tomohiro Ishii - ***3/4

*Kota Ibushi vs. Toru Yano - **** - YES!*

Such a lovely time, this match was. One of my favorite things about it was seeing how much of a blast everyone involved was having - Ibushi seemed the most excited he's been in a while about a match, the crowd was loving every moment & even the cameramen were smiling from ear to ear. Fantastic mix of genuinely amusing comedy & serious storytelling w/ Yano giving Ibushi real trouble w/ his new found motivation in displaying his amateur wrestling skills + his classic shenanigans.

*SANADA vs. Zack Sabre Jr. - **** - YES!*

Super smooth & exciting back and forth technical wrestling all the way through. I prefer their New Japan Cup match just a bit more, but this was an absolutely awesome sequel. SANADA & ZSJ have a great chemistry with each other.

*Tetsuya Naito vs. Juice Robinson - ****1/4 - YES!*

Naito was such an awesome bastard in this one w/ his constant hand targeting, and everytime when Juice went to cover that arm, he provoked him by spitting at him, raking his eyes & all. Terrific stuff. That brought a great fire out of Juice, and his big bomb comebacks were amazing. The finishing stretch was terrific - Korakuen were going crazy over it, and for a good reason. Some damn fine pro wrestling in display here, from start to finish.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*YES TO:*

*Tetsuya Naito v. Juice Robinson, G1 Climax 28, Night 6 - **** 1/4*

Rarely does an non-Adam Cole match make me want to do a write-up but Naito aka the MVP's performance here made me. His work on Juice's hand was just so unique, definitely can tell he made an effort to make his hand-work stand out. It was so enjoyable watching him hit his signature dropkick to the hand or clipping Juice's hand on the up and over. Not to mention Juice's selling was really good, I liked the way he adjusted mid-match such as him hitting a suplex bothered his hand so when he went to the top he went for the last call with his good hand rather than damaging his bad hand worse with a superplex. My only problem with the match and why it didn't hit **** 1/2 or higher was that the excellent hand work from Naito was kind of abandoned in the last 3-4 minutes of the match.


----------



## Dr. Middy

God damn Tama Tonga ruining what could have been a near perfect night.

*NJPW: G1 Climax 28 - Night 6 - Block B
*
*NO but Recommended - Kota Ibushi vs Toru Yano*

Man this was a blast, and what a surprise by having Yano winning here. Him being able to suddenly surprise us with great near falls and actually having the ability to win any match now makes every one of these really interesting to watch. Ibushi played off him well, as he was equally hilarious at times here, while also impressively pulling off his spots with his hands tied. Also, Yano is having a hell of a tournament, who would have thunk? 

****3/4
*

*YES to Zack Sabre Jr. vs SANADA*

This ruled. SANADA came into this match looking to work Zack’s match, and not only did it, but beat him doing it as well. I adored how SANADA was able to keep Zack locked up in specific holds without a way to escape, continually countering him despite Sabre being the one who is the submission master. They had some wonderful sequences on top of this as well, such as a section where they continually countered each other’s roll up attempts for what seemed like a full minute, going back and forth. Loved the ending too with SANADA using one of Sabre’s own bridging pins to catch him.

*****
*

*YES to Juice Robinson vs Tetsuya Naito
*
Man, the dynamic here made this so much better. Naito was just an utter cock this entire match, deliberately switching up a lot of his normal moves just to go after Juice’s broken hand, which Juice sold like death. Juice brilliantly played babyface this match, sucking it up and fighting through the pain, coming oh so close to beating Naito on multiple occasions, and even kicking out of a destino. I actually was rooting hard for Juice to win, but poor Juice goes 0 and 3 now, and I wonder if he’s in line for another win streak to end the tournament. Just a great match that eclipsed their first meeting over a year ago. 

*****1/2
*

*NO to Tame Tonga vs Kenny Omega*

The opening angle was okay, and the match was also okay and getting to somewhere, until there was like a million different spots of interference. I have no idea why Tame is getting pushed, he’s one of the weakest guys on their roster, and apart from some very good athleticism, seems like an incredibly average tryhard who curses a lot. His G1 spot, even if it is being used to help put over Firing Squad, seems like a complete waste of time, especially when Fale is the same shit on the other block. Also, in a normal match, Omega could maybe have helped Tonga to a good match, but too late now.

***
*

*YES to Tomohiro Ishii vs Hirooki Goto
*

HOLY FUCK. So these two seemed destined to absolutely destroy one another from the first minute of this match, and that’s exactly what they did. We got a match where each guy just hit the other as hard as they could, whether that be chops, lariats, forearms, you name it, and each guy was just too goddamn stubborn to go down. And they did all of this while going at mach 1 at times. 

The last say 5 minutes or so were full of excellent near falls that rendered the crowd just molten, as they sold exhaustion but continued to fight through it. Both Ishii and Goto have had stellar tournaments so far, and this was arguably the best match of the tournament so far. At this rate also, I know Ishii won’y ever win the IWGP title, but hell, give him a IC title run. 

*****3/4
*


----------



## TD Stinger

Yes to:

*NJPW G1 Climax Day 7: Togi Makabe vs. Kazuchika Okada*

For a match that I wasn't expecting much from, I really liked this. We got to see the arrogant douche side of Okada which is the best side of Okada and these 2 really worked well together leading to a hot finishing stretch.


----------



## DELITE

*NJPW G1 Climax Day 7*

YOSHI-HASHI vs Elgin* ***1/2 - No but recommended*
EVIL vs Fale -* not bad* for what it was...
Suzuki vs White ***** - No but highly recommended*
Tanahashi vs Page ****3/4 *
Makabe vs Okada ****1/2*


----------



## TJQ

*YES*

*Tetsuya Naito vs Tomohiro Ishii @ G1 Climax 24 Night 4 *****
_I can definitely get down in this match, what I really loved is how throughout the match they had a lot of things happen in pairs, echoing each other. The biggest bit being the pace defining sequences that happened a little before half way through, with a beat down in the corner that leads to a disrespectful act, which then results in the other snapping and taking control for a bit. My favorite bit in the match happened in there, with Naito instigating Ishii by spitting on him in the corner, only to have Ishii with the most stone faced expression walk up and drop his ass to the mat with a HUGE strike. Every strike was met with a harder strike from the other, moves were countered, only to have their follow up countered as a result. This was nothing less than a war, and a beautiful one at that. _

*SANADA vs Zack Sabre Jr @ G1 Climax 28 Night 6 ****1/4*
_My praise from their last match came as a result of SANADA being able to use his otherworldly smoothness in the ring to stay competitive with Zack on the mat, and we were blessed with the same situation. Zack sold that really well, he was constantly looking to and chatting with Taka with a look of concern on his face every time SANADA got the upper hand in their trade sequences. You know exactly what you're getting, and I say that in the best way possible._

*Tetsuya Naito vs Juice Robinson @ G1 Climax 28 Night 6 *****
_This was another example of a match taking an almost painfully simple story and doing great things with it. Juice has a busted hand and Naito targets it throughout the match, while Juice desperately tries to mount comebacks. I think this could have been a little higher had Naito's targeting been a bit more vicious in nature because it was a lot of kicks and strikes without too much variation, but honestly this was still great._

*Tomohiro Ishii vs Hirooki Goto @ G1 Climax 28 Night 6 ****1/4*
_Both of these guys were wrestling like they wouldn't accept anything less than a complete dismantling of their opponent. This absolutely held the spirit of what has become sort of the NEVER title style of match, which are absolutely brutal wars. The kind that Goto stated he wanted to keep alive in the wake of Shibata's retirement, and Ishii is another person who simply lives that style. Something I really appreciated in this match that I picked up on early was Ishii's approach to selling, we're used to Ishii taking chops, strikes etc and somewhat no selling them and asking for more punishment. There was a bit early in the match where Goto was chopping the shit out of him with a look of frustration as he was seemingly making no progress in chipping away at him, and soon got knocked over by a returned chop from Ishii. Immediately after that Ishii learned against the ropes and sold the pain big time, trying to not show weakness to his opponent. Love the lads, and I'm happy that I've seen as much support for Goto as I have during the G1, and in 2018 in general. 
_


----------



## Taroostyles

Playing G1 Catchup 

Kenny Omega vs Hirooki Goto N4-****1/2

I saw that Big Dave threw 5 at this and I have to say whike this was great I didn't feel it was anywhere close to 5. Also their G1 final from 2016 is miles better and pretty easily. Anyway the biggest thing about this match for me is the physicality, they are really killing each other here. Omegas chops, Gotos headbutts, etc. You really feel everything they hit each other with. 

They didn't overdue the nearfalls and I thought the structure of the match just felt like a classic heavyweight battle. Great great match but yeah nowhere near 5. The Naito/Omega match from night 2 is light years ahead of this one.


----------



## MC

*Dragon Gate Kobe Pro-Wrestling Festival 2018 22/07*

*Yes To:*

*Big Ben (Ben-K & Big R Shimizu) (c) vs. Tribe Vanguard (BxB Hulk & YAMATO) ****½ (Open The Twin Gate Title Match)*

Incredible. Just incredible. Fantastic match. Tremendous performances from both YAMATO and Big R. YAMATO selling his arse off the entire match, selling the ribs from the work earlier in the match by MaxiMuM. Being a great FIP and hot tag. BxB Hulk did good as well, pulling his weight in the tag stuff. Big R Shimizu was just the bomb in this match, destroy everything, throwing big bombs. His selling after the match was awesome as well. It was glorious to watch. Some of his tag moves with Ben - K where great like the pop up spear. Would really recommend this match to anyone. Had great tag wrestling, good selling, good individual performances and very climatic. The ending was great with YAMATO and BxB Hulk doing EVERYTHING to put away Big R and win the match. 

*And*

*Natural Vibes (Genki Horiguchi, Kzy & Susumu Yokosuka) (c) vs. ANTIAS (Masato Tanaka, Takashi Yoshida & Yasushi Kanda) **** (Open The Triangle Gate Title Match)*

Natural Vibes has an entrance where it's impossible not to dance. The match was pretty good. ANTIAS actually looked like a dominating force in the match and NV being great faces certainly helped. The interactions in the match were surprisingly great when Kzy and Cyber Kong were involved. They bounced off each other really well. Tanaka was decent as well, adding his traditional style well to the DG style. Another great match for Natural Vibes. 

*No But Recommend: Dragon Kid (c) vs. Eita ***¾ (Open The Brave Gate Title Match)*

Pretty good match for the most part. It had a heartless beginning but as soon as Eita went for the mask, things began to heat up. Eita outwitted DK all match and looked impressive. Still the ending wasn't exactly a hot finishing stretch but it doesn't mean this wasn't a good match. Probably a step away from reach that next level. 

*No To: Masato Yoshino (c) vs. Shingo Takagi *** (Open The Dream Gate Title Match)*

I really liked the match. Loved it even. Thought the neck work by Shingo was tremendous. Loved Yoshino's comebacks as always. They are awe-inspiring at times. Well paced and rather unpredictable. BUT Yoshino didn't sell anything, not a lick of Shingo's neck work. Shame because everything else was great but can't give it a rating any higher I'm afraid. 

- 
*NJPW G1 Climax 28 Day Seven - 22/07*

*Yes To: YOSHI-HASHI vs Michael Elgin *****

Awesome match. Great performance by YOSHI-HASHI. Clearly fired up after that Suzuki beat down, showing more motivation, aggression, determination. Tremendous heart as well and with the crowd behind him, fighting his way to victory. YOSHI-HASHI to win the G1!!!


----------



## hgr423

If there is Tongan interference in Omega vs Ibushi, that will be the last straw.


----------



## Branaman0

5150 Street Fight- LAX vs The OGX (TNA Slammiversary) ****- What a fun match. LAX looked great as usual and the old LAX actually showed up with their work boots on too. It felt like I was watching TNA from 2006 again! Just 13 minutes of total carnage and destruction! Can't wait to see these two teams to continue their feud! 

Pentagon Jr vs Sami Callaghan (TNA Slammiversary) ****- Now this one might not be for everyone's cup of tea. I'm not usually one for the death style match but this was great in my eyes. If you were expecting a technical masterpiece you're going to be highly disappointed but if you like seeing blood/guts every once awhile you'll love this! Stiff, bloody, and story driven match. Honestly it felt like something booked straight out of Lucha Underground. The only complaint I have was the interference but besides that I loved this match! 

Austin Aries vs Moose (TNA Slammiversry 2018) ****1/4- This is without a doubt the best TNA match in over 4 years! The last match that surpassed this quality was The Wolves vs The Hardy Boys vs Team 3D in 2014. Great match from both competititors. Moose looked great out their tonight and Aries was bumping like a mad man. Some very believable near falls, unique reversals, and many awesome high spots. I've always liked Moose but tonight was his coming out party. Bravo to both men. 

Didn't catch the rest of the PPV but heard great thing about both X-Division matches. From what I saw though it blew any WWE PPV (Not NXT) out of the water!


----------



## Ratedr4life

First Impact PPV I've caught in a very long time and I was pleasantly suprised. Great card with a very hot crowd.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

Sami Callihan vs Pentagon Jr. Slamiversary *****

All psychology, not a match that involved a bunch of moves. Just some innovative as fuck spots. The spikes were awesome, even the botch where Pentagon missed and hit Sami played PERFECTLY into this last year. The ending *should* have been the chair spot but that's nitpicking. NO match is absolutely perfect but that match is my MOTY.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Impact Slammiversary 2018:*

*Austin Aries (c) v. Moose - **** 1/4
*
I'd definitely recommend you guys check this out, Moose put out the performance of his career. Him and Aries put together quite possibly the best Impact match since Aries/Roode.


----------



## TripleG

From Slammiversary, definitely a huge yes to Pentagon Vs. Sami. That was one of the best matches I've seen this year. Wild shit. 

Aries Vs. Moose also gets a yes from me. 

LAX Vs. OGz and the opening 4 way...don't know if I'd go MOTYC with them, but they were really good.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*YES! to the following matches: MaxiMuM (Big R Shimizu & Ben-K) (c) vs. Tribe Vanguard (YAMATO & BxB Hulk): Open The Twin Gate Championship **** 2/4 (Dragon Gate Kobe World Pro Wrestling Festival 2018)

Naruki Doi, Jason Lee & Bandido vs. Yosuke Santa Maria, KAGETORA & Flamita: **** 1/4 (Dragon Gate Kobe World Pro Wrestling Festival 2018)

No, but would still recommend: Natural Vibes (Kzy, Genki Horiguchi & Susumu Yokosuka) (c) vs. ANTIAS (Takashi Yoshida, Yasushi Kanda & Masato Tanaka): Open The Triangle Gate Championship (Dragon Gate Kobe World Pro Wrestling Festival 2018) *** 3/4
Masato Yoshino (c) vs. Shingo Takagi: Open The Dream Gate Championship (Dragon Gate Kobe World Pro Wrestling Festival 2018) *** 3/4
*


----------



## DELITE

*Impact Slammiversary: *
Cage vs Sydal *****1/4 *- *No but highly recommended*
Pentagon vs Callihan ****3/4 - No but recommended*
Aries vs Moose ******


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Mustafa Ali vs Drew Gulak vs Hideo Itami vs TJP on the 205 Live (7/24/18) episode.

I gave this very good match a 7.5/10


----------



## Taroostyles

Impact Slammiversary 

Ishimori vs Petey vs Johnny vs Fenix-****1/4

Fantastic 4 Way that really felt like the good old days of X division. Fenix and Ishimori are just unreal athletes and this was the kind of car crash match they needed to win the crowd over. And boy did they ever.

LAX vs The OGz Street Fight-****1/2

God this was a war, probably the best hardcore style match in a long time in Impact. It was just raw violence that escalated as the match went on and built to a tremendous finale. Hernandez and Cide can still go at a high level and I just loved this match in every way. 

Pentagon JR vs Sami Callahan-****3/4

So yeah, this was unreal. If the last match delivered in the hardcore sense, this match delivered in that sense and pretty much every other. It was gruesome, ugly, and the kind of match that was defined 30 years ago. Yet it was innovative at the same time, these 2 guys are the last of a dying breed types and it showed here. It was not a technical masterpiece but they told an incredible story and delivered the best Impact match in probably almost a decade. 

Austin Aries vs Moose-****1/4

And after both of those wars, we get a classic world title match that really made Moose a star. The athleticism here is off the page and there were so many unique sequences that just really made my jaw drop. I thought Moose was going over but after watching this, I think saving it was the right call. Aries is a pros pro and can get a great match out of anyone and in any style. This was a 360 after the 2 wars preceded but it lived up to the billing as the main event and really the story and build in the other 2 matches is what puts them above this one. 

Can't believe it but Impact had a classic show, 4 matches better than anything else they've done in several years. I can't see how they can really top this show, they've set the bar insanely high now. 

The 4 Way was great too but the last 3 matches you absolutely have to see.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Callihan/Pentagon just felt like senseless violence to me, like the spikes were ridiculous.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Callihan/Pentagon just felt like senseless violence to me, like the spikes were ridiculous.


Close your legs, your vagina is showing!

gotem

The spikes were fine, the whole point was to get color with something easy. It's not like they actually tried stabbing each other in the head lol


----------



## Taroostyles

The other thing about that match and really the whole show is they went complete 360 and opposite of WWE in every way. It was raw, violent, and unapologetic which is exactly what they needed it to be. 

This show gave me hope they can truly be a real alternative again.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Japanese Puroresu said:


> Close your legs, your vagina is showing!
> 
> gotem
> 
> The spikes were fine, the whole point was to get color with something easy. It's not like they actually tried stabbing each other in the head lol


Nah, I get what you're saying. It just came off a little unnecessary to me. I didn't think it was a bad match by any means though, it was still good.


----------



## MC

It's one of those matches where you have to be into the violence. There is far more "graphic" stuff like that out there like in GCW, BJW and Freedoms etc so I guess it doesn't come across as that bad for me. On the other hand, people could like it more due to it not being a regular occurrence in the typical promotions like Impact. Some are into it but I understand why others wouldn't be as much.

---

*Stardom Bright Summer ~ RISE Vs. Stardom 16/07*

*Yes To: Momo Watanabe (c) vs. Hazuki **** (Wonder Of Stardom Title Match)*

Great match. Heel Hazuki is pretty awesome. Her going toe to toe with Momo made for a gritty, brawl of sports. Basically brawling around the ring, doing nothing flashy, just someone suplexes mixed it. Much different from what you normally see from Stardom. Not quite "high impact" as previous main event match, more grounded but it was still a good match. Recommended.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

MC 16 said:


> *Stardom Bright Summer ~ RISE Vs. Stardom 16/07*
> 
> *Yes To: Momo Watanabe (c) vs. Hazuki **** (Wonder Of Stardom Title Match)*
> 
> Great match. Heel Hazuki is pretty awesome. Her going toe to toe with Momo made for a gritty, brawl of sports. Basically brawling around the ring, doing nothing flashy, just someone suplexes mixed it. Much different from what you normally see from Stardom. Not quite "high impact" as previous main event match, more grounded but it was still a good match. Recommended.


I enjoyed it but then I'm a bit of a HZK mark so I would. Glad Momo finally got some decent gear and I'm glad they're giving her plenty of title defences.


----------



## MC

*CMLL Martes Arena Coliseo Guadalajara 10/07*

*Yes To: El Soberano Jr. (c) vs. El Barbaro Cavernario **** Mexican National Welterweight Title Match*

El Barbaro Cavernario going right after Soberano Jr. in the first fall. Dominating him quite easily, never once letting Soberano getting momentum and beats him pretty quickly. But Soberano made a great comeback I must say. Awesome match.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Just caught up on some stuff...

*YES! to Tetsuya Naito vs Juice Robinson - NJPW G1 Climax Day 6 - ****1/4*
*YES! to Pentagon Jr vs Sami Callihan - Impact Slammiversary - ****1/4*

*No but recommended to Sanada vs Zack Sabre Jr - NJPW G1 Climax Day 6 - ***1/2*
*No but recommended to Johnny Impact vs Fenix vs Petey Williams vs Taji Ishimori - Impact Slammiversary - ***3/4*
*No but recommended to Austin Aries vs Moose - Impact Slammiversary - ***3/4*


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Aleister Black vs Tommaso Ciampa for the NXT title on the NXT (7/25/18) episode.

I gave this pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## TD Stinger

Yes to:

*NXT 7/25: Tomasso Ciampa vs. Aleister Black*

This is a match that had a big fight feel right when it started. Ciampa doing everything he can to rile up Black and score a quick pin on him, which quickly transition to Black punishing Ciampa with kicks. And Black, not to be outdone by the taunting, does his signature fake dive into his pose, waving at Ciampa as he lay outside the ring.

But then it all changed when Ciampa dumped Black the outside where Black landed on his back on the apron. From there Ciampa continued to attack the back which would be a hindrance on Black later in the match.

Eventually Black does make his comeback and the last 3rd of this match is what makes it. Black hitting big kicks, big knees, big dives, countering everything he could. And Ciampa was right there stride for stride with him. Again, great closing sequence.

And the finish was just great irony with Gargano accidentally helping Ciampa win the title. This was a match that felt big, started slow and built up all the way until the end.


----------



## MC

NXT 25/06

*No but recommend: Tomasso Ciampa vs. Aleister Black ***1/4 (NXT Title Match)*

The main event got good towards the end but generally wasn't into most of it. Although, I loved Black's strikes. Thought when he was hitting those combinations, the quality of the match went up tenfold. But that being said, the match wasn't bad. Just generally uninteresting. The last 5 minutes were awesome though. The pace quickened and I was into it. Very fun last few minutes of the match. I don't really like interference, but I understood why they used it this way. Good match towards the end but that first part makes it stay at this level for me. Someone else would likely enjoy it way more hence the recommendation.


----------



## ExGrodzki

*Almas/Gargano* - _1/27/18_ - *4.75*
*NXT NA 6 Man Ladder* - _4/7/1_8 - *4.75*
*Ciampa/Gargano* - _4/7/18_ - *4.75*
*Miyahara/Marufuji* - _4/30/18_ - *5*
*Okada/Tanahashi* - _5/4/18_ - *5*
*Miyahara/Marufuji* - _5/24/18_ - *4.75*
*Okada/Omega* - _6/9/18_ - *5*
*Omega/Naito* - _7/15/18_ - *4.75*


----------



## WokeLand

*NJPW*:

Minoru Suzuki Vs Tanahashi- G1 Climax 28 Day 1 ****1/4+

Kazuchika Okada Vs Jay White- G1 Climax 28 Day 1 ****

Kota Ibushi Vs Zack Sabre Jr- G1 Climax 28 Day 2 ****1/2+

Kenny Omega Vs Tetsuya Naito-G1 Climax 28 Day 2 ****3/4

Hiroshi Tanahashi Vs Jay White- G1 Climax 28 Day 3 ****

Kota ibushi Vs Juice Robinson- G1 Climax 28 Day 4 ****

Tetsuya Naito Vs Ishii- G1 Climax 28 Day 4 ****1/4+

Kenny Omega Vs Hirooki Goto- G1 Climax Day 4 ****

Jay White Vs Michael Elgin- G1 Climax Day 5 ****

Kazuchika Okada Vs Hangman Page- G1 Climax Day 5 ****

SANADA Vs Zack Sabre Jr- G1 Climax Day 6 ****+ at ****1/4

Juice Robinson Vs Tetsuya Naito- G1 Climax Day 6 ****1/4 at ****1/4+

Ishii Vs Hirooki Goto ****3/4 at ****3/4+

*IMPACT*:

Pentagon Jr Vs Sami Callihan- Slammversary Mask Vs Hair ****1/4

*NXT*:

UE Vs Moustache Mountain- NXT TV ****3/4+


----------



## Zatiel

UE Vs. Moustache Mountain is one of those matches that leaves me on the wrong side of the psychology divide. I totally believe people loved it. But I've seen too many partners jump in to help, and too many tag title matches break down with guys in the ring. Tyler Bate was illegally in the ring guarding the pinfall in the match where they won the titles in the first place and the ref didn't kick him out. How many NXT tag title matches have had all four guys in the ring doing double submission spots? So I just couldn't believe that Bate stayed on the apron the entire time and game the match up to save Seven when, in basically every other match they've had, Bate would've jumped in and broken that up. No ephemeral rule of "run in limits" could save the match from violating how tag title matches always go.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Ciampa/Black, NXT 07/25/18 - **** 1/4 (YES !)*


----------



## peep4life

Did some catching up today
G1 Day five
Hangman Okada ****
G1 Day Six ruled
ZSJ Sanada ****
Juice Naito ****1/2
Ishii Goto ****3/4
NXT 
Black Ciampa ****

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## hgr423

ExGrodzki said:


> *Almas/Gargano* - _1/27/18_ - *4.75*
> *NXT NA 6 Man Ladder* - _4/7/1_8 - *4.75*
> *Ciampa/Gargano* - _4/7/18_ - *4.75*
> *Miyahara/Marufuji* - _4/30/18_ - *5*
> *Okada/Tanahashi* - _5/4/18_ - *5*
> *Miyahara/Marufuji* - _5/24/18_ - *4.75*
> *Okada/Omega* - _6/9/18_ - *5*
> *Omega/Naito* - _7/15/18_ - *4.75*


How does one watch All Japan these days? I'm curious about the Marafuji/Miyahara matches. Thanks.


----------



## LilOlMe

hgr423 said:


> How does one watch All Japan these days? I'm curious about the Marafuji/Miyahara matches. Thanks.


Both matches are on Dailymotion:
https://www.dailymotion.com/video/x6io2tv
https://www.dailymotion.com/video/x6ka2ub

Now I know what I'll be doing this weekend. MARUFUJI DA GOAT! Don't come at me, I don't caaaaare.

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Corey

hgr423 said:


> How does one watch All Japan these days? I'm curious about the Marafuji/Miyahara matches. Thanks.


Champion Carnival Final: https://www.bilibili.com/video/av22845397
Triple Crown Title Match: https://www.bilibili.com/video/av23879358

Both matches are fantastic, but I slightly prefer the CC Final.


----------



## LilOlMe

Corey said:


> Champion Carnival Final: https://www.bilibili.com/video/av22845397
> Triple Crown Title Match: https://www.bilibili.com/video/av23879358
> 
> Both matches are fantastic, but I slightly prefer the CC Final.


Marufuji GOAT status confirmed.

lol, I'll watch this, but not catch up on NJPW. :sk Dopey. I'm at the start of the Super Jr. Tournament, though!!! What's the best match in the tourney?


----------



## Corey

LilOlMe said:


> Marufuji GOAT status confirmed.
> 
> lol, I'll watch this, but not catch up on NJPW. :sk Dopey. I'm at the start of the Super Jr. Tournament, though!!! What's the best match in the tourney?


The Final (won't spoil the competitors although I feel like you have to know at this point ) is an incredible match. **** 3/4 for that classic. Hiromu's matches with Dragon Lee, KUSHIDA, and Desperado were all awesome too, especially the battle in Korakuen with Desperado. Felt like an apuestas match. Soooo fucking good.


----------



## LilOlMe

Corey said:


> The Final (won't spoil the competitors although I feel like you have to know at this point ) is an incredible match. **** 3/4 for that classic. Hiromu's matches with Dragon Lee, KUSHIDA, and Desperado were all awesome too, especially the battle in Korakuen with Desperado. Felt like an apuestas match. Soooo fucking good.


I heard, but I actually don't remember now! I know my mans Sho was showing out, though. opcorn

Timebomb doing anything sounds lovely. I'm actually excited for this tourney, although that hasn't made me watch it any quicker, but hey.

I'll report my thoughts (or so I claim). :toolazytolookforthethumbsupsmiley


----------



## Corey

**** 1/2* for Black/Ciampa. Good wrestling to start off but the back work and selling fizzled out. Finishing stretch was wild and entertaining for sure though. Got a good laugh out of Drake Younger taking a bump and having to sell it. :lol I think my enjoyment may have honestly been hampered by the fact that I had already seen fan footage of the finish so I knew it was coming and was kinda just waiting for it. They had to edit that btw as you can probably tell but Johnny's reaction and shot with the belt was delayed.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Nah, I get what you're saying. It just came off a little unnecessary to me. I didn't think it was a bad match by any means though, it was still good.


All the love in the world my man, I know what you mean


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

LilOlMe said:


> Both matches are on Dailymotion:
> https://www.dailymotion.com/video/x6io2tv
> https://www.dailymotion.com/video/x6ka2ub
> 
> Now I know what I'll be doing this weekend. MARUFUJI DA GOAT! *Don't come at me, I don't caaaaare.*
> 
> Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

*YES!* to Ibushi/Sanada and also Ishii/Naito from Day 4


----------



## MC

Did someone say Marufuji's the GOAT :yoda

---
*NJPW G1 Climax 28 Day Eight 26/07*

*Yes To: Kota Ibushi vs SANADA ****1/2*

This was awesome. Two great, great athletes going all out trying to beat each other. The crowd was good, cheering SANADA giving him a home coming and SANADA repaid them with a great match. Great displays of high flying wrestling and some nice looking sequences. Ibushi's double moonsault back flip looked so impressive. Love these two. One of the best matches of the G1 yet. Top two IMO.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

Zatiel said:


> UE Vs. Moustache Mountain is one of those matches that leaves me on the wrong side of the psychology divide. I totally believe people loved it. But I've seen too many partners jump in to help, and too many tag title matches break down with guys in the ring. Tyler Bate was illegally in the ring guarding the pinfall in the match where they won the titles in the first place and the ref didn't kick him out. How many NXT tag title matches have had all four guys in the ring doing double submission spots? So I just couldn't believe that Bate stayed on the apron the entire time and game the match up to save Seven when, in basically every other match they've had, Bate would've jumped in and broken that up. No ephemeral rule of "run in limits" could save the match from violating how tag title matches always go.


I thought the finish was dumb. The idea being that Tyler has to throw in the towel because Trents too stubborn and hes going to get seriously injured. But surely at the point he does get seriously injured he'll tap up a storm because thats how submissions work. Throwing in
The towel is what you do when someone is clearly done but their opponents wont pin them because they just want to make them suffer. Trents not tapping and the refs cool with it so there are two people with way more authority than Tyler allowing the match to continue.

NXT still suffers from WWEs obsession with melodrama. So someone wanted an evocative throwing in the towel moment because a regular finish just doesn't have enough narrative attached to it. Its like they're trying to turn everything into Mankind vs Undertaker.


----------



## NastyYaffa

The 1st Maru/Kento match is hot garbage, but the 2nd one rules :cozy


----------



## ExGrodzki

hgr423 said:


> How does one watch All Japan these days? I'm curious about the Marafuji/Miyahara matches. Thanks.


If you want to directly support All Japan, their streaming service is www.ajpw.tv

It's the same format as NJPWWORLD and you'll find that they have even better stream quality than NJPWWORLD. It's a tad harder to navigate (a little less english friendly) but using the tag list or watching live on the main page is easy enough. It's also even cheaper than NJPWWORLD which itself is cheaper than the WWE Network.

That Champion Carnival final is just fucking awesome. Kento Miyahara is just on another level and Naomichi Marufuji was awesome. Also, you can't help but love Kyohei Wada aka the goat ref. That crowd was HOT too. Currently debating Okada/Tanahashi from Dontaku or this for my current MOTY.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

G1 Climax Night 8
*No to the following*
Tetsuya Naito vs Tama Tonga ***¼
Kota Ibushi vs SANADA ***¾
Juice Robinson vs Kenny Omega ***½

*YES* ZackSabre Jr vs Tomohiro Ishii ****¼


iMPACT Slammiversary
*YES* Sami Callihan vs Pentagon Jr ****¼
Had to create an iMPACT section on my MOTY document :lol


----------



## Corey

*NO But Recommended (*** 3/4)* for the Gift of the Gods 3-Way from Lucha Underground last night. Cuerno's methodical pick-apart approach mixed with Xavier and Azteca's insane athletic ability made for one hell of a fun match. Probably my favorite match that's aired in the last 24 hours tbh.


----------



## DELITE

G1 Climax Day 8
Goto/Yano *** - No*
Tonga vs Naito ****1/4 - No *
ZSJ vs Ishii ****3/4 No but recommended*
Robinson vs Omega* ****1/2 YES* *to this fucking great told story!* 
Ibushi vs SANADA ****3/4* Ibushi and his bad selling again hurt the match for me...


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Pentagon Jr. vs. Sami Callihan - **** - YES!*

A great, violent spectacle between two wrestlers who excel at having those. Great intensity & sense of hatred, especially by Callihan, and the image of him kicking out of the Package Piledriver with a bloodied face, spit dripping down, was just amazing.

*Austin Aries vs. Moose - ****1/2 - YES!*

Sometimes I forget how good of a wrestler Austin Aries is, but then BOOM. He comes with a performance like this. Truly one of the best. An absolutely fantastic sprint with explosive, amazing action from bell to bell. One of the best matches of the year.


----------



## RatedTamer

YES To: *Tomohiro Ishii vs Zack Sabre Jr - NJPW G1 Climax 2018 Day 8 - ****1/2*


Marvellous professional wrestling. This had it all: strategy, consistent limb selling, smooth mat wrestling, fiery strike exchanges and a shocking ending, all in 14 minutes! ZSJ targeted Ishii's arms to neutralize his dangerous striking ability and for a while it proved to be a fruitful path to victory, meaning that Ishii had to come up with a counter-strategy that didn't involve him simply enduring each shot to prove how tough he was, so he goes after a leg. It proved to be really effective, but Ishii's downfall in the match was him switching to his superior power advantage, as it allowed ZSJ to overwhelm him and lock in the Nagata lock with such a disgusting amount of torque that it forced Ishii to TAP OUT (*!!!!*). They used such a simple formula, but once again thanks to how damn good both men are this was so far ahead of not only every match on this show, but almost everything in the G1 so far. 

Would also like to recommend: *Kota Ibushi vs SANADA - *****


----------



## MC

*DDT Maji Manji #12 24/07*

*Yes To: ALL OUT (Akito, Konosuke Takeshita & Shunma Katsumata) vs. Cassandra Miyagi, DASH Chisako & Meiko Satomura **** (KO-D Six Man Tag Team Title Match)*

Awesome trios match. The Sendai women kicking ALL OUT's asses all match. Dash hitting a nutty dive off the entrance. Good pace and some great wrestling. Also got a kick out of Cassandra Miyagi's age being announce as 1001 years old :lol


----------



## SHIRLEY

Ibushi-SANADA was special. SANADA doing a bunch of old-school NWA stuff, that he must've picked up via Muta. Career night for him.

*NO* but highly recommended.


----------



## Mordecay

No but reccomended all 3:

ZSJ vs Ishii G1 Climax Day 8 ***3/4
Omega vs Juice G1 Climax Day 8 ***1/2
SANADA vs Ibushi ****1/4


----------



## TD Stinger

I can't quite give a YES to either match, but I would still go out and watch:

NJPW G1 Climax Day: Tomorhiro Ishii vs. Zack Sabre Jr.

Lucha Underground 7/25: Dezmond X vs. Dragon Azteca Jr. vs. King Curerno

Ishii vs. ZSJ was what you would expect from them with some new twists thrown in and the 3 Way was just great action.

Still need to finish Slammiversary. I've watched everything but the last 2 matches.


----------



## Dr. Middy

Caught up on Nights 7 and 8, so I'm right in line with where I need to be! :becky2

*NJPW: G1 Climax 28 - Night 7 - Block B*

*NO but Recommended - Michael Elgin vs YOSHI HASHI*

This was a real fun back and forth match with Yoshi playing a real great underdog babyface. He pulled off the upset win here against an Elgin who was just pummeling him, and by the end it was actually really enjoyable for a match I wasn’t too interested in initially. 

****3/4
*

*NO to EVIL vs Bad Luck Fale*

This actually turned into a pretty decent brawl between these two, and I liked how they portrayed EVIL as being able to outsmart both Fale and Loa. They even were doing a decent job with the interference as they had LIJ guys run out to equal things. 

But Tame Tonga must exist to ruin matches I guess, and we got a shitty DQ again. God this angle sucks. 

***1/2
*

*NO to Jay White vs Minoru Suzuki*

This was both better than I expected and not as good as I thought it could have been. Part of me was afraid the entire match would mostly be White running away, but he actually did try and fight Suzuki, who obvious beat the hell out of him. It turned into a rock solid match by the end, with Suzuki basically owning the end of this match, including the first piledriver where he just hit it and one instantly. 

****1/4
*

*NO to Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Hangman Page
*
They didn’t like knees in this match, I think both guys did work on each other’s knees for a good majority of the match. This ended up being very solid, but given how Tanahashi seems to have a lot of respect for Page and thinks he might be something huge one day, I’m surprised this didn’t turn out to be more of an epic match or something along of those lines. 

****1/2
*

*NO but Recommended - Togi Makabe vs Kazuchika Okada
*
They did this match last year I believe, and it was a lot of fun. I always like seeing cockier, heelish Okada, and pairing him with a veteran lovable babyface in Togi makes a great dynamic. Really the only negative I could say is that in no way was Okada ever going to lose. Still very fun though.

****3/4
*

*NJPW: G1 Climax 28 - Night 8 - Block B*

*NO to Hirooki Goto vs Toru Yano
*

This was a quick win, and not anywhere near any of Yano’s previous matches. 

*N/R
*

*NO to Tame Tonga vs Tetsuya Naito
*
Two very explosive guys against one another turned out to be pretty decent. They actually did a nice job with the run ins here, and the crowd was electric over it. However, this basically proves every Tame match is going to be the same constant interference bullshit to cover that he’s not on the level of the rest of these guys. That part sucks, too bad we couldn’t get somebody better in the G1. 

****
*

*YES to Zack Sabre Jr. vs Tomohiro Ishii
*
Another wonderful match between these two, which had Sabre going after Ishii’s arm throughout the entire match. Ishii himself, possessing the knowledge since he faced Sabre quite a bit, was able to counter quite a lot of holds, and even do some work onto Sabre’s left leg. The dynamic was excellent throughout given their stark differences in style, a ground based submission expert versus a hard hitting brawler. Ishii tapped legit shocked me, I never saw him do that, but it does work to put over Sabre really well there. 

*****1/4
*

*YES to Juice Robinson vs Kenny Omega
*
This was about on par with their match last year, only Juice is much improved now, and actually dominated a good portion of the match early. I really liked doing a short piledriver as a counter to the headstand Omega did, and I loved how initially Juice was doing a ton of moves to work on Omega’s back, while Omega focused on Juice’s bad hand. The last minute was stellar, and that extremely close roll up was awesome. 

*****
*

*YES to SANADA vs Kota Ibushi 
*Holy hell did this rule or what? A match chock full of excellent athleticism between two of the most athletic members of the roster, who actually share similarities in style. Loved the sprint-like pace they did early as SANADA got to show off some, but it was the second half of this match where both he and Ibushi just kicked it into high gear, with some great kicks, strikes, moonsault attempts, tiger suplexes, you name it. It was cool to see SANADA pick up a huge win, and this block has been just insane this year. 

*****1/2*


----------



## NastyYaffa

Goto vs. Yano - ***3/4
Juice vs. Omega - ***3/4
Ibushi vs. SANADA - ***1/4

*Tomohiro Ishii vs. Zack Sabre Jr. - ****1/4 - YES!*

Ishii vs. Sabre Jr. is one of the best pairings in all of pro-wrestling, and here they delivered yet another outstanding match. Zack's control over Ishii was brutal as usual; he focused on the arm(s), and Ishii's selling was simply fantastic. LOVED Ishii's countering of the things by going after the leg of Zack, too - such an unique twist, and something I certainly wasn't expecting out of the Stone Pitbull. The way Rocky Romero & Kevin Kelly built up the "Ishii might pass out, but he will NEVER tap out!" -issue was terrific as well, and really added to the finish when ZSJ locked in one of his most brutal looking submissions ever.


----------



## Martins

*****1/4* to that video of the girl getting the shit beaten out of her by this giant-ass McDonald's employee lady in the restaurant. I don't think I've seen that much fighting spirit in any David/Goliath wrestling match in my life, she just completely no-sold a massive fucking beating. It was like what I'd imagine Vader vs. 2009 Davey Richards would be like.


----------



## NastyYaffa

:lmao that Vader vs. Davey comparison is actually too fucking accurate :lmao


----------



## DELITE

*G1 Climax Day 9: *

Elgin vs Suzuki ****3/4 - No but recommended*
Evil vs Page* *** 
Fale vs White* **3/4*
Tanahashi vs Makabe **** - No*
YOSHI-HASHI vs Okada* ****1/2 YES*! I really didn't think I would love this match but this match was fucking awesome kada kada kada


----------



## MC

*NJPW G1 Climax 28 Day Nine 27/07*

*Yes To: Kazuchika Okada vs YOSHI-HASHI ****¼ *

Awesome hard fought match. Great chemistry between these two not only in tags but now singles as well. Great back and forth between the two. You could feel the momentum rising for YOSHI-HASHI and the crowd was getting behind him as the match went on but it was not to be. Perhaps in another G1 under different circumstances, he could've got the win. Still he was good as usual. Okada was better here than other matches of his so far in the G1. Him bringing back that shitty first rainmaker was spot of the match as well. Funny that. Awesome match.


----------



## TJQ

Only have time to post this after finishing it, because I gotta run out the door. I might write up my feelings on it later, but a YES to

Zack Sabre Jr vs Tomohiro Ishii @ G1 Climax 28 Night 8 ****


----------



## Alright_Mate

*NJPW G1 Climax 28 Day 8*

*YES! to Tomohiro Ishii vs Zack Sabre Jr - *****
Solid match with a good use of psychology and selling, ZSJ targeting Ishii's arms, Ishii targeting ZSJ leg, really good work from both and they sold their respective limbs pretty well. Ishii going to headbutts because he didn't have the power to use chops was a great work, ZSJ kept finding ways to break that arm down with numerous kicks and submissions, the submission that finished Ishii off was brutal looking. These two are having a great G1.

*NO! to the rest of Day 8*
Kota Ibushi's performance against Sanada was :trash he spoilt what could have been a great match.


----------



## Corey

*AJPW World Tag Team Championship:* Suwama & Shuji Ishikawa (c) vs. Tajiri & Gianni Valletta _(AJPW 7/22)_ ***** (YES!)*

I have no idea where they got this Valletta guy from but he's like Bruiser Brody reincarnated so I fucking love him.  This is a wildly entertaining match where the challengers tried to use every dirty tactic and hardcore trick in the book to gain the advantage. So much fucking green mist! :lol You'll have to subscribe to AJPW TV to see this but they've got a huge show coming up on Sunday so it's worth it for the time being.

WALTER vs. Mike Bailey _(Riptide Wrestling International Waters)_ ***** 1/4 (YES!!)*
https://www.bilibili.com/video/av27752313 (124 minute mark)

HOLY FUCKING SHIT :sodone @NastyYaffa; @TJQ; and any other WALTER lover out there needs to watch this immediately. On paper you'd think this is gonna be a David & Goliath matchup but it's nothing like that. It's a completely fucking FIGHT to the death where they murder each other with disgusting strikes and they to drive every ounce of air out of the other's lungs. Amazing! :mark: :mark:


----------



## DELITE

*G1 Climax Day 10:*

Tonga vs Zack Sabre JR. ****1/4 - No *
Yano vs Robinson ****1/4*
Ibushi vs Ishii *****1/4 - No but highly recommended*
Goto vs Naito *****
SANADA vs Omega ***** - No but highly recommended*


----------



## Corey

*G1 Climax B Block:* Tomohiro Ishii vs. Kota Ibushi _(NJPW 7/28)_ ***** 1/2(YES!!!)*

Ok so Ibushi barely sells much here because he's apparently the literal fucking Terminator, but jeeeeeeeeeeeezus christ what was this match!? HOW ARE THEY NOT DEAD :wtf2:wtf2:wtf2

Omega vs. SANADA - **** 3/4* (More leg work that didn't mean shit and a headscratcher on the finishing stretch brings this one down a bit. Exciting action though)


----------



## Mordecay

YES to Ibushi vs Ishii G1 day 10 ****3/4


----------



## MC

*NJPW G1 Climax 28 Day Ten 28/07*

*Yes To: Kota Ibushi vs Tomohiro Ishii ****3/4*

Oh my. This was a war. A vicious war with some brutal striking. Both went all out in the match with Ibushi doing a balcony moonsault, Ishii doing his stiff headbutts. It was awesome. There was times where I thought they were overdoing the fighting spirit spots but I'll be lying to say I wasn't marking out to them. Fantastic match. 

*Yes To: Kenny Omega vs SANADA*****

The match was pretty good. It didn't necessarily have a focus, it was more of two wrestlers hitting everything they had and it was enjoyable to watch.


----------



## RatedTamer

Kenny Omega vs SANADA - ***3/4 - Some editing would've made this a great main event, but I enjoyed this enough.


*YES To: * Tomohiro Ishii vs Kota Ibushi - NJPW G1 Climax Day 10 - ****3/4

*FUCKING THROAT PUNCHES.* Seriously though what a belter. Felt like a something from the 2013-14 G1 tourneys.


----------



## Martins

Yyyyyyyyyyyyeah so I've been outta the loop for this one but does anyone have a link to that Ibushi/Ishii match yet? 'Cause there's zero chance I'll be missing that lol


----------



## ShadowSucks92

YES to Ishii vs Ibushi - G1 Climax Day 10 - ****3/4

We all know how awesome these guys are but once again Ishii reminds everyone just how dam great he is and every G1 he always makes it his mission to be the MVP of that tournament and this is no different.


----------



## Corey

Martins said:


> Yyyyyyyyyyyyeah so I've been outta the loop for this one but does anyone have a link to that Ibushi/Ishii match yet? 'Cause there's zero chance I'll be missing that lol


https://www.bilibili.com/video/av27955935

Hold onto your ass.


----------



## TD Stinger

Yes to the following:

*NJPW G1 Climax Day 10: Tomohiro Ishii vs. Kota Ibushi*

Balcony Moonsaults, Forearms, Headbutts, Kicks, Powerbombs, Lariats, Knees, and last but not least, Throat Punches.

Might be my favorite G1 match so far.

*NJPW G1 Climax Day 10: SANADA vs. Kenny Omega*

Just a really exciting wrestling match with some cool counters and sequences.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

*YES* to Ibushi/Ishii


----------



## Taroostyles

Night 4 

Juice/Ibushi-****1/4

Great fire sprint from both men, Ibushi was a star here of course. With a better story these 2 could have an all time classic. 

Naito/Ishii-****3/4

God what a war. These 2 guys are the best at what they do and they were on full display here. Amazing climax and finishing stretch, 2nd best match so far behind Naito/Omega.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

G1 Climax 
*No* Juice Robinson vs Toru Yano ***¾ Really great. Slightly disappointing that Juice cut the promo of his life about needing a win. Then he gets a win booked the next night. Seems like a case of Juice cutting a promo without knowing his booking and the office didn't cotton on.

*No* Hirooki Goto vs Tetsuya Naito ***½ Good at times but a bit dull in others.

*YES* SANADA vs Kenny Omega ****½
SANADA needs the NEVER or IC title, he is super good at working 25 minute singles matches as a baby face and it's how he'll get over. Omega was made to look like a killer a level above SANADA who worked almost as an underdog. They got the crowd totally behind them and both men benefit from the match. 

*YES* Kota Ibushi vs Tomohiro Ishii ***** Another Ishii war. All the bloody snowflakes for you two. Ibushi & Ishii two of my favourites doing everything I love. Including proper no selling that got a reaction every time so it's totally justified. Also he is a stone pit bull who shrugged of a 6ft drop onto his head this year. He can no sell anything.


----------



## Zatiel

Holy fucking shit YES to Ibushi Vs. Ishii. This absolutely smokes the last match they had against each other. I didn't know they were capable of doing this.

Ibushi basically got jealous of the toughness of Shibata/Goto/Ishii and tried to step up to the plate again. The last time he really tried this was against Shibata in a prior G1, which caused Shibata to absolutely smoke him. But Ibushi has only gotten tougher in the time since then.

Ibushi tried to get one up on Ishii by eventually dragging him into crowd brawling and moonsaulting on top from the stands. And if this was a zany highspot-driven match, Ibushi would've taken a real edge here. But Ibushi allowed himself to be dragged back into strong style power struggles and strike battles, where he was faster, but not tougher. Ishii kept firing up and plastered him with that Superplex, which should not be as cool a spot as it is. The highest point of the match was Ibushi eating as many big moves as possible, trying to no sell, and finally his body just gave out. He was conscious on the mat but unable to get up for several seconds, on the verge of tears. 

Ishii, this squat, neckless bastard, was able to survive most of his cool shit. 

In fact, eventually Ishii got tired of Ibushi's ego and started stealing his moves. Doing his own version of the Gold Star Bomb was an amazing insult. But Ishii wasn't ripping him off randomly. He was tired of Ibushi trying to act like a strong style tough guy. Goto and Ishii live this life. Shibata's career ended because of it. Ibushi can't just cosplay this shit and go back to spot fests later in the week. So Ishii stole things from him.

Ibushi retaliating by stealing the Brainbuster was a sublime nearfall. Everything from there had me yelling at the screen. I wanted Ishii to kill this pretty boy. When Ibushi finally got to hit his knee strike, it wasn't even climactic. It was like he could just fall over and be done. He'd survived, and got the points, but he hadn't decisively proven he was better. Now he's in the mix of brutal strong style wrestlers, which is the sort of rivalry that Shibata and Ishii had right up until Shibata retired.

Great storytelling. Some of the best selling in any company all year. Ishii is beloved and still underrated. This match is exactly my sort of thing.


----------



## Corey

I'm about a week late but damn, Slammiversary really was one of the best shows of the year. :woo

Johnny Impact vs. Petey Williams vs. Fenix vs. Taiji Ishimori - **** 3/4*
*5150 Street Fight:* LAX vs. The OGz - ***** (YES!)*
*Mask vs. Hair:* Pentagon Jr. vs. Sami Callihan - **** 3/4*
*Impact World Championship:* Austin Aries (c) vs. Moose - ***** 1/4 (YES!!)*

Opening 4-way was crazy fun. Fenix is a mad man. Tag team street fight was a wild sprint. Super enjoyable and scrappy. Apuestas match was ultra violent but I thought it felt one sided throughout and Sami took the brunt of all the punishment. Main event was a fucking awesome back and forth war. About the best version you can have of something like that without going the traditional route of control segments or slow World Title-match pacing. GREAT stuff. Hats off to Impact!


----------



## SHIRLEY

*NO* but I may need to watch this again

Ibushi-Ishii

:sodone


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Tama vs. ZSJ - ***3/4*
This one is not getting much love from the most vocal NJPW fanbase, but I thought it was pretty damn awesome. Had this authentic feel of a rough, styles clash FIGHT that I absolutely loved; Tama was really good in control, he was roughing up Zack quite a bit, and Zack on the offense was of course superb - he tortured Tama's arm(s) any chance he got. The best match of Tama's singles career quite easily so far.

*Ibushi vs. Ishii - **** - YES!*
Ishii awakened the absolute KILLER that Ibushi can be when he is pushed to that limit. An absolutely ridiculous smackfest, with goddamn PUNCHES TO THE THROAT.

*Omega vs. SANADA - *1/4*
Filler destruction of the leg that of course gets no sold, and then just generic New Japan main event style big move counter wrestling. Nawt good.


----------



## MC

*AJPW Summer Action Series 2018 Day 11 29/07*

*Yes To: Kento Miyahara (c) vs. Zeus ****1/4 (Triple Crown Title Match)*










Awesome moment. Hometown native vs The Ace. Crowd all for Zeus. Kento heeling it up. It was amazing. Great match. Kento having a meltdown attacking Zeus' neck, constantly going for the arm trapped suplex and the blackout, Zeus fighting through it. Emotional ride for the Zeus fans. Zeus not only winning the title but a child as well it seems.

roud


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles

Caught up on *NJPW G1 Climax Days 7-10:*

*NO to Michael Elgin vs YOSHI-HASHI - ***3/4
YES to Tomohiro Ishii vs Zack Sabre Jr. - ****1/4
YES to Kenny Omega vs Juice Robinson - ****
YES to SANADA vs Kota Ibushi - ****1/2
NO to Michael Elgin vs Minoru Suzuki - ***3/4
YES to Kazuchika Okada vs YOSHI-HASHI - ****1/4
YES to Tomohiro Ishii vs Kota Ibushi - ****3/4
NO to Hirooki Goto vs Tetsuya Naito - ***3/4
YES to Kenny Omega vs SANADA - ****1/4*


----------



## TD Stinger

Finally watched all of Slammiversary. So Yes to:

*Impact Slammiversary: Moose vs. Austin Aries*

Just about the perfect mix of size and styles. Felt like a true main event match.

*Impact Slammiversary: New LAX vs. OG LAX*

Just a wild chaotic brawl that was clunky at times but hit all the right notes.



Pentagon vs. Sami was very good as well, but to me it was not the best hardcore match on the show. Plus they did that stupid thing where Pentagon hits a Package Piledriver through 4 chairs, Sami kicks out, then Pentagon hits a regular Package Piledriver, and gets the win. Like, just end the match on the 1st one.

And the opening 4 Way was a great exhibition.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Kota Ibushi v. Tomohiro Ishii* gets a huge *YES* just the level of physicality in that match is something I haven't seen since Shibata last wrestled. Those closed fist to the throat were absolutely brutal. ***** 3/4 *


----------



## Natecore

Ibushi vs Ishii 

My. Favorite. NJPW. Match. Ever.

Perfect prowrestling.

What a fucking war!!!!

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## ZEROVampire

*YES TO Zack Sabre Jr. vs WALTER from wXw We Love Wrestling Tour: Hamburg 5/18. ****

Best match in Sabre-WALTER saga IMO.*


----------



## Dr. Middy

I only have one match worth nominating from Night 9 of the G1. That block, while rock solid, isn't that spectacular to me right now. 

*YES to Kazuchika Okada vs YOSHI HASHI - NJPW: G1 Climax 28 - Night 9 - Block A*

Easily the best match of the night. Yoshi was a terrific babyface here, getting just about the entire crowd on his side as he tried to make a case that he could stand toe to toe with Okada and win. Okada himself was quite heelish at times, acting arrogant and being overall quite plodding in his offense, almost as if he wasn’t totally buying Yoshi as a worthy opponent. Together these two had wonderful chemistry, paired with some elevated intensity from both despite same team. 

*****1/4*


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles

*NJPW G1 Climax 28 Day 11:*

*NO to Jay White vs Hangman Page - ***1/2
NO to EVIL vs Minoru Suzuki - ***1/4
YES to Kazuchika Okada vs Michael Elgin - *****


----------



## The Black Mirror

*Masaaki Mochizuki (c) vs. Kzy
Open The Dream Gate Title Match
Dragon Gate Kotoka Road To Final - Day 5 (February 7, 2018)
★★★★¼ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]

Kota Ibushi vs. Zack Sabre Jr.
New Japan Cup 2018 Second Round Match
NJPW New Japan Cup 2018 - Day 6 (March 15, 2018)
★★★★¼ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]

Will Ospreay (c) vs. Marty Scurll
IWGP Junior Heavyweight Title Match
NJPW Sakura Genesis 2018 (April 1, 2018)
★★★★½ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]*


----------



## ExGrodzki

*Kento Miyahara* vs. *Zeus* - *AJPW Summer Action Series 2018* ****.75


----------



## Corey

*G1 Climax A Block:* Kazuchika Okada vs. Michael Elgin _(NJPW 7/30)_ ***** (YES!)*

Really really dug this one. I just think these two have great chemistry tbh and Elgin almost never seems to phone it in. Good selling of the neck at times and some close nearfalls down the stretch. Really liked Okada's counters with wrist control being the constant in all of them. This imo was a lot better than both of Okada's matches with Page & YOSHI-HASHI because the credibility was there for Elgin so it was much more believable for him to pull the upset. Not as good as their G1 match last year but still my favorite Okada match in the tourney to this point.


----------



## Dr. Middy

*NJPW: G1 Climax 28 - Night 10 - Block B
*
*NO to Juice Robinson vs Toru Yano
*
Well that was quite fun! Juice works really well in a comedy match, I loved the turnbuckle duel, the airplane spin was nice, and the dozen straight counters into pulp friction was great. Yano even actually did some work on Juice’s arm, being a little more evil than usual. 

****1/2*

*YES to Tomohiro Ishii vs Kota Ibushi
*
FUCK. Did somebody tell them that they still have a bunch of matches left?

They downright destroyed one another, hell this match devolved into stiff messy, yet brutal throat punches and chops from both guys. It’s as if they decided that the winner of this match was simply the guy who could absorb more of the sheer amount of punishment they were dishing out without just killing themselves. 

Everything ruled about this. The charisma and reaction Ibushi got with the balcony moonsault, the trading of each other’s finishers for unreal near falls, Ishii’s tremendous counters of the kameigoye as well as his fucking no sell of his own finish by kicking out at one, Ibushi deciding to give his best Ishii impression by being the only guy I can remember to stand up right after Ishii’s stalling brainbuster, god I can’t give enough praise for this. 

An unreal war these two had. Also Ishii is MVP right now, jesus this dude.

******
*

*NO but Recommended - Tetsuya Naito vs Hirooki Goto *

I expected more out of these guys, but what we got was a very good match where Goto was following everything Naito was doing early, including cock-blocking Naito’s chance to pose. They built to a very nice climax, and they even let Goto kick out of the destino once. 

****3/4
*

*YES to Kenny Omega vs SANADA*

The fact that Omega is moving that well with a fracture heel just boggles my mind. He, along with SANADA, worked smooth as butter for a lot of this match, while sacrificing nothing, as all the moves they did looked spectacular and brutal at times, in a different way that Ishii’s and Ibushi’s match. They gelled so well, and had a second half chock full of big impressive moves and kickouts, and it was wonderful to watch. 

*****1/2
*


----------



## SHIRLEY

On second watch, Ibushi-Ishii is definitely *YES* and 5*, if not more.


----------



## hgr423

SHIRLEY said:


> On second watch, Ibushi-Ishii is definitely *YES* and 5*, if not more.


Five stars is the maximum number of stars. You can't go higher than 5.


----------



## Garmonbozia

hgr423 said:


> Five stars is the maximum number of stars. You can't go higher than 5.


oh please


----------



## SHIRLEY

hgr423 said:


> Five stars is the maximum number of stars. You can't go higher than 5.


wot


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Finn Balor vs Baron Corbin on the Raw (7/30/18) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## MC

*KAI Produce: 1st Yokohama Children’s Hospice Charity Pro-Wrestling 07/07

No But Recommend: KAI vs Shingo Takagi ***¾ * 
One of KAI’s best matches. KAI is one of those wrestlers who is fundamentally good, but often lacks the right energy to get to that next level and I think him being with Takagi helped that a ton. The match was largely based around KAI being the aggressor, attacking the leg of Takagi, being a boss. Takagi hold the leg very well and they incorporated it well into the match. I did feel like the match dragged somewhat towards the end but considering the finish, it didn’t surprise me at all. Good match, just bordering great. 

-

*WWE 205 Live 24/07

No But Recommend: Drew Gulak vs Hideo Itami vs TJP vs Mustafa Ali ***¾ *
Not one of the best multi-man matches 205 Live has produced thus far but still damn good. 

-

*Wrestle-1 Grand Prix 2018 Finals 18/07

No But Recommend: Jiro Kuroshio vs. Shotaro Ashino ***¾*
Real good match. Love Ashino. He isn’t flashy but he is a very smart work. He just gets it and his matches are always very good. Ikeman is just something else. Ikeman adding his own spice to the match with his made dives and his character work. Great match. Highly recommendable. 

*Yes To: Wrestle-1 (Jun Tonsho, Kaz Hayashi, Masayuki Kono & Shuji Kondo) vs. Strong Hearts (CIMA, El Lindaman, Gao Jingjia & T-Hawk) *****
Awesome match. Lots of twists and turns in the match. Great brawling to start off with. Lindaman hitting a lovey running drop kick on Kondo on the runway, nasty landing though. Then when the match started to settle, it still kept up a great pace. Strong Hearts are in their element here, controlling the match and dominating the W-1 crew with great chemistry and their ring awareness. Jingjia pulled off a nutty leap from the floor to the ropes, hitting a foot stomp at the same time. It was incredible. CIMA surprising going out first and it only getting better from there. Awesome 8 man tag.

@Dr. Middy ;

Watch this match above ^^ It is kinda up your alley and you will most definitely be into it with the names involved. 

Here is the link (it's included on the page btw)



Spoiler: Link



https://puroresudream.wordpress.com/2018/07/31/2018-07-18-wrestle-1-grand-prix-2018-finals/


----------



## Taroostyles

G1 Night 5

Michael Elgin vs Jay White-****

This was hard hitting back and forth action throughout, a really great physical sprint almost. Both guys worked super hard and White really continues show that hes light years ahead of his age. I actually would go even higher if it weren't for the finish, I get the storytelling but 3 times now it's coming off a little flat. 

Adam Page vs Okada-****1/4

First of all, Page is officially a star in my book. The way he was received here by the Japanese crowd against the guy in Okada was amazing. This was so well executed and crisp, Page is one of the smoothest and fluid guys in the business. A total natural. This again could've been a little higher but the finish was kinda flat with Okada hitting the RM and it felt like it needed a few minutes more to hit another gear.


----------



## Dr. Middy

*NJPW: G1 Climax 28 - Night 11 - Block A
*
*YES to Jay White vs Hangman Page
*
Really good match from both guys. Loved Jay being extra vicious with the work on Page’s back here, and for his credit, Page did a good job selling it throughout the match, as he didn’t even have the strength to do certain moves. This was probably on par for me for their previous match.

*****
*
*NO to Minoru Suzuki vs EVIL
*
A really fun brawl which Suzuki pretty much owned for the good majority of it. Ending sequence was nice, with a lot of counters, and EVIL attempting to come back near the end of the match was good as well. 

****1/2
*
*YES to Hiroshi Tanahashi vs YOSHI HASHI
*
Tanahashi escaping with a win over YOSHI was quite unexpected. Regardless, this was actually great fun, both guys really seemed to have a hell of a drive here. YOSHI in the last couple matches has really had a fire lit under him, and here he was a stupendous baby face, as nobody expected him to win, yet he came very close multiple times. Guess the chance of this being his elimination match must have did it. Very good match!

*****
*

*YES to Kazuchika Okada vs Michael Elgin
*
These two have great chemistry with one another, and they had an excellent match, although not to the level of last year’s G1. Okada actually controlled this for the most part early, with Elgin only able to sneak in some of his power moves. The 2nd half of this match is where things really ramp up, as both guys go back and forth with some excellent near falls and big spots. Elign showed off a ton of his power here and looked good like he usually does against Okada , and man was I rooting for the upset there. Great match.

******


----------



## DELITE

*G1 Climax Day 11*

Bad Luck Fale vs Makabe* **1/4 *
Jay White vs Hangman Page *****1/2 - YES!*
Suzuki vs EVIL* ****
Tanahashi vs YOSHI-HASHi **** - No*
Okada vs Elgin ****1/2 - No but recommended*


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

*YES* Hirooki Goto vs Kota Ibushi ****1/4 God damn do I want Ibushi to win the G1. Doesn't look like I'm getting my wish


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles

*NJPW G1 Climax 28 Day 12:*

*YES to Kenny Omega vs Zack Sabre Jr. - ***** (good, with an abrupt ending. They could have a very good 25-30-minute match)
*YES to Hirooki Goto vs Kota Ibushi - ****1/4* (Very good match with Ibushi desperately trying to get the win in his hometown. Goto was ok here, I just have this thing with him where I can't buy into most of his offence for some reason like with other guys, I don't know why. Here, I enjoyed his big moves the rest was ok. Ibushi is great as usual and together they deliver a good main event.)


----------



## Corey

*G1 Climax B Block:* Kenny Omega vs. Zack Sabre Jr. _(NJPW 8/1)_ ***** (YES!)*

So I seemed to have viewed this match in a totally different way than everyone else. Omega didn't have a huge lack of selling imo, he simply refused to play to Zack's strengths and refused to let the pain from the possibly fractured heel get to him or to show any weakness whatsoever. He wants to show he's the dominant player in the G1 and that he's bigger, stronger, and faster than everyone else. It's apparent literally in the opening minutes when Zack goes a triangle and in one quick motion Kenny hoists him up and throws him off like it's nothing. He's constantly trying to fight out of submissions in the quickest way possible throughout the match and I LOVED it. It felt so much different than what I expected and had a tremendous sense of urgency. Basically a 15 minute sprint with Zack trying to do all the usual shit that he used to beat every other top guy in the company but Kenny refusing to be another name added to the list. Omega even busts out some different dives that I didn't expect either. 

His selling really wasn't that bad tbh. He showed that the knee was bothering him but not enough to the point where it would cause him to change his style of wrestling which has gotten him this far without losing. It wasn't like he was locked in a submission for minutes on end or had it worked over extensively before ignoring the piss out of it. It stayed within the context and I dug the hell out of this match. One that I was looking forward to most when the brackets were announced and they delivered in a way that I couldn't have expected. Good finish too. We didn't have to sit through Omega _really_ no-selling the leg by hitting 18 v-triggers and going into the usual finishing stretch. Man, so much rewatch-ability here. Loved it!

Ibushi vs. Goto - **** 3/4*


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles

*NJPW G1 Climax 28 Day 13:*

*NO to Jay White vs YOSHI-HASHI - ***1/2* (Some good moments from YH here and White also did a very good job. I liked that they didn't just end with the low blow spot)
*YES to EVIL vs Hiroshi Tanahashi - ***** (Very good match especially towards the end. EVIL looked quite good. Tana hitting Everything is EVIL was amazing)
*YES to Kazuchika Okada vs Minoru Suzuki - ****1/4* (Very good match between these two, the ending was a bit abrupt, however, since I was fully expecting them to at least tease a time limit draw but the match didn't even reach the 20-minute mark I think.The strike exchanges and the finishing sequence with Okada doing the Rear Naked Choke and attempting the Gotch Style Piledriver were amazing.)


----------



## NastyYaffa

July + some early August as well:



> NJPW:
> *Roppongi 3K vs. The Young Bucks (Wrestle Kingdom 12) || YES = 14 ||*
> Cody vs. Kota Ibushi (Wrestle Kingdom 12) || YES = 9 ||
> *Minoru Suzuki vs. Hirooki Goto (Wrestle Kingdom 12) || YES = 24 ||*
> *Marty Scurll vs. Hiromu Takahashi vs. KUSHIDA vs. Will Ospreay (Wrestle Kingdom 12) || YES = 18 ||*
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Jay White (Wrestle Kingdom 12) || YES = 2 ||
> *Kenny Omega vs. Chris Jericho (Wrestle Kingdom 12) || YES = 32 ||*
> *Kazuchika Okada vs. Tetsuya Naito (Wrestle Kingdom 12) || YES = 25 ||*
> El Soberano Jr. vs. Sanson (FantasticaMania - Day 6) || YES = 1 ||
> Niebla Roja vs. Gran Guerrero (FantasticaMania - Day 6) || YES = 2 ||
> Angel de Oro & Niebla Roja vs. Gran Guerrero & Ultimo Guerrero (Fantastica Mania - Day 7) || YES = 1 ||
> Volador Jr. vs. El Barbaro Cavernario (Fantastica Mania - Day 7) || YES = 1 ||
> Rush vs. Satoshi Kojima (Fantastica Mania - Day 8) || YES = 2 ||
> Dragon Lee & Mistico vs. Gran Guerrero & Ultimo Guerrero (Fantastica Mania - Day 8) || YES = 2 ||
> *Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Minoru Suzuki (The New Beginning in Sapporo) || YES = 16 ||*
> The Young Bucks vs. Roppongi 3K (The New Beginning in Sapporo - Day 2) || YES = 6 ||
> *Kenny Omega vs. Jay White (The New Beginning in Sapporo - Day 2) || YES = 11 ||*
> CHAOS vs. Los Ingobernables de Japon (Road to the New Beginning - Day 6) || YES = 3 ||
> Los Ingobernables de Japon vs. CHAOS (Road to the New Beginning - Day 7) || YES = 3 ||
> Tetsuya Naito vs. YOSHI-HASHI (The New Beginning in Osaka) || YES = 1 ||
> *Will Ospreay vs. Hiromu Takahashi (The New Beginning in Osaka) || YES = 11 ||*
> *Kazuchika Okada vs. SANADA (The New Beginning in Osaka) || YES = 13 ||*
> Flip Gordon vs. Hiromu Takahashi vs. KUSHIDA (Honor Rising - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> Bullet Club vs. Golden Lovers & Chase Owens (Honor Rising - Day 1) || YES = 3 ||
> Dalton Castle vs. Beer City Bruiser vs. Beretta (Honor Rising - Day 2) || YES = 2 ||
> *Bullet Club vs. Golden Lovers (Honor Rising - Day 2) || YES = 11 ||*
> Roppongi 3K vs. Los Ingobernables de Japon vs. Suzuki-gun (46th Anniversary Show) || YES = 1 ||
> Taichi vs. Tetsuya Naito (46th Anniversary Show) || YES = 1 ||
> Minoru Suzuki vs. Togi Makabe (46th Anniversary Show) || YES = 3 ||
> Kazuchika Okada vs. Will Ospreay (46th Anniversary Show) || YES = 7 ||
> Juice Robinson vs. Yujiro Takahashi (New Japan Cup - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> *Michael Elgin vs. Tomohiro Ishii (New Japan Cup - Day 1) || YES = 17 ||*
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Taichi (New Japan Cup - Day 2) || YES = 7 ||
> *Kota Ibushi vs. YOSHI-HASHI (New Japan Cup - Day 3) || YES = 10 ||*
> *Tetsuya Naito vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (New Japan Cup - Day 3) || YES = 16 ||*
> Chuckie T vs. SANADA (New Japan Cup - Day 4) || YES = 2 ||
> Juice Robinson vs. Michael Elgin (New Japan Cup - Day 5) || YES = 1 ||
> *Kota Ibushi vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (New Japan Cup - Day 6) || YES = 13 ||*
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Juice Robinson (New Japan Cup - Day 7) || YES = 7 ||
> *SANADA vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (New Japan Cup - Day 8) || YES = 11 ||*
> *Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (New Japan Cup - Finals) || YES = 14 ||*
> Jushin Liger vs. Will Ospreay (Strong Style Evolved) || YES = 1 ||
> CHAOS vs. Suzuki-gun (Strong Style Evolved) || YES = 2 ||
> Jay White vs. Hangman Page (Strong Style Evolved) || YES = 3 ||
> *Golden Lovers vs. The Young Bucks (Strong Style Evolved) || YES = 25 ||*
> *Will Ospreay vs. Marty Scurll (Sakura Genesis) || YES = 15 ||*
> Bullet Club vs. Golden Lovers (Sakura Genesis) || YES = 2 ||
> *Kazuchika Okada vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (Sakura Genesis) || YES = 17 ||*
> Toa Henare vs. Tomohiro Ishii (Road to Wrestling Dontaku - Day 10) || YES = 5 |
> Hirooki Goto vs. Juice Robinson (Road to Wrestling Dontaku - Day 12) || YES = 9 ||
> Minoru Suzuki vs. Tetsuya Naito (Wrestling Hinokuni) || YES = 1 ||
> CHAOS vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi & KUSHIDA (Wrestling Dontaku - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> Cody vs. Kota Ibushi (Wrestling Dontaku - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> Hangman Page vs. Kenny Omega (Wrestling Dontaku - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> *Will Ospreay vs. KUSHIDA (Wrestling Dontaku - Day 2) || YES = 10 ||*
> *Kazuchika Okada vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (Wrestling Dontaku - Day 2) || YES = 15 ||*
> ACH vs. Flip Gordon (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 1) || YES = 5 ||
> Taiji Ishimori vs. Will Ospreay (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 1) || YES = 4 ||
> Dragon Lee vs. SHO (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 2) || YES = 4 ||
> Chris Sabin vs. KUSHIDA (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 2) || YES = 2 ||
> Hiromu Takahashi vs. Marty Scurll (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 2) || YES = 5 ||
> ACH vs. Will Ospreay (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 3) || YES = 3 ||
> Chris Sabin vs. SHO (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 4) || YES = 3 ||
> KUSHIDA vs. Marty Scurll (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 4) || YES = 6 ||
> El Desperado vs. Hiromu Takahashi (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 4) || YES = 9 ||
> Will Ospreay vs. YOH (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 5) || YES = 1 ||
> Dragon Lee vs. Hiromu Takahashi (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 6) || YES = 6 ||
> KUSHIDA vs. SHO (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 8) || YES = 4 ||
> Hiromu Takahashi vs. Ryusuke Taguchi (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 8) || YES = 2 ||
> El Desperado vs. KUSHIDA (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 10) || YES = 1 ||
> Hiromu Takahashi vs. SHO (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 12) || YES = 1 ||
> Dragon Lee vs. KUSHIDA (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 12) || YES = 1 ||
> Chris Sabin vs. Ryusuke Taguchi (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 13) || YES = 1 ||
> Dragon Lee vs. El Desperado (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 13) || YES = 1 ||
> Flip Gordon vs. Will Ospreay (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 13) || YES = 4 ||
> Taiji Ishimori vs. YOH (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 13) || YES = 2 ||
> Marty Scurll vs. SHO (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 13) || YES = 2 ||
> Hiromu Takahashi vs. KUSHIDA (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 13) || YES = 6 ||
> *Hiromu Takahashi vs. Taiji Ishimori (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Finals) || YES = 16 ||*
> *Los Ingobernables de Japon vs. The Young Bucks (Dominion) || YES = 10 ||*
> *Will Ospreay vs. Hiromu Takahashi (Dominion) || YES = 15 ||*
> Tetsuya Naito vs. Chris Jericho (Dominion) || YES = 9 ||
> *Kazuchika Okada vs. Kenny Omega (Dominion) || YES = 27 ||*
> Michael Elgin vs. Hirooki Goto (Kizuna Road - Day 2) || YES = 4 ||
> Golden Lovers vs. Los Ingobernables de Japon (CEO x NJPW When Worlds Collide) || YES = 3 ||
> The Young Bucks vs. Los Ingobernables de Japon (G1 Special in San Francisco) || YES = 6 ||
> Hiromu Takahashi vs. Dragon Lee (G1 Special in San Francisco) || YES = 7 ||
> *Jay White vs. Juice Robinson (G1 Special in San Francisco) || YES = 18 ||*
> Kenny Omega vs. Cody (G1 Special in San Francisco) || YES = 5 ||
> EVIL vs. Michael Elgin (G1 Climax 28 - Day 1) || YES = 6 ||
> *Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Minoru Suzuki (G1 Climax 28 - Day 1) || YES = 12 ||*
> Jay White vs. Kazuchika Okada (G1 Climax 28 - Day 1) || YES = 9 ||
> Tomohiro Ishii vs. Toru Yano (G1 Climax 28 - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Hirooki Goto vs. SANADA (G1 Climax 28 - Day 2) || YES = 5 ||
> *Kota Ibushi vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (G1 Climax 28 - Day 2) || YES = 16 ||*
> *Kenny Omega vs. Tetsuya Naito (G1 Climax 28 - Day 2) || YES = 20 ||*
> Hangman Page vs. Michael Elgin (G1 Climax 28 - Day 3) || YES = 3 ||
> Minoru Suzuki vs. Togi Makabe (G1 Climax 28 - Day 3) || YES = 1 ||
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Jay White (G1 Climax 28 - Day 3) || YES = 7 ||
> Toru Yano vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (G1 Climax 28 - Day 4) || YES = 4 ||
> Juice Robinson vs. Kota Ibushi (G1 Climax 28 - Day 4) || YES = 3 ||
> *Tetsuya Naito vs. Tomohiro Ishii (G1 Climax 28 - Day 4) || YES = 14 ||*
> Hirooki Goto vs. Kenny Omega (G1 Climax 28 - Day 4) || YES = 8 ||
> Jay White vs. Michael Elgin (G1 Climax 28 - Day 5) || YES = 3 ||
> Hangman Page vs. Kazuchika Okada (G1 Climax 28 - Day 5) || YES = 5 ||
> Kota Ibushi vs. Toru Yano (G1 Climax 28 - Day 6) || YES = 1 ||
> *SANADA vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (G1 Climax 28 - Day 6) || YES = 10 ||*
> *Juice Robinson vs. Tetsuya Naito (G1 Climax 28 - Day 6) || YES = 15 ||*
> *Hirooki Goto vs. Tomohiro Ishii (G1 Climax 28 - Day 6) || YES = 13 ||*
> Michael Elgin vs. YOSHI-HASHI (G1 Climax 28 - Day 7) || YES = 1 ||
> Kazuchika Okada vs. Togi Makabe (G1 Climax 28 - Day 7) || YES = 1 ||
> Tomohiro Ishii vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (G1 Climax 28 - Day 8) || YES = 7 ||
> Juice Robinson vs. Kenny Omega (G1 Climax 28 - Day 8) || YES = 3 ||
> Kota Ibushi vs. SANADA (G1 Climax 28 - Day 8) || YES = 4 ||
> Kazuchika Okada vs. YOSHI-HASHI (G1 Climax 28 - Day 9) || YES = 4 ||
> *Kota Ibushi vs. Tomohiro Ishii (G1 Climax 28 - Day 10) || YES = 14 ||*
> Kenny Omega vs. SANADA (G1 Climax 28 - Day 10) || YES = 5 ||
> Hangman Page vs. Jay White (G1 Climax 28 - Day 11) || YES = 2 ||
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. YOSHI-HASHI (G1 Climax 28 - Day 11) || YES = 1 ||
> Kazuchika Okada vs. Michael Elgin (G1 Climax 28 - Day 11) || YES = 3 ||
> Kenny Omega vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (G1 Climax 28 - Day 12) || YES = 2 ||
> Hirooki Goto vs. Kota Ibushi (G1 Climax 28 - Day 12) || YES = 2 ||
> EVIL vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (G1 Climax 28 - Day 13) || YES = 1 ||
> Kazuchika Okada vs. Minoru Suzuki (G1 Climax 28 - Day 13) || YES = 1 ||
> 
> Other Puro:
> Daisuke Sekimoto & Kazusada Higuchi vs. Hideki Suzuki & Konosuke Takeshita (DDT/BJW Toshikoshi Pro-Wrestling ~ Toshiwasure! Two Organization Shuffle Tag Tournament) || YES = 1 ||
> Joe Doering vs. Zeus (AJPW New Year Wars - Day 1) || YES = 7 ||
> Daisuke Sekimoto & Hideki Suzuki vs. Twin Towers (BJW New Year) || YES = 4 ||
> Daichi Hashimoto vs. Ryuichi Kawakami (BJW New Year) || YES = 1 ||
> Masashi Takeda vs. Takumi Tsukamoto (BJW New Year) || YES = 1 ||
> Naoya Nomura vs. Ryouji Sai (AJPW New Year Wars - Day 2) || YES = 2 ||
> Burning Wild vs. Violent Giants (AJPW New Years Wars - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> *Mike Bailey vs. Shuji Ishikawa (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Shinjuku) || YES = 11 ||*
> Jiro Kuroshio vs. Konosuke Takeshita (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Shinjuku) || YES = 3 ||
> Kenoh vs. Kaito Kiyomiya (NOAH Navigation For The Future - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Konosuke Takeshita vs. Tetsuya Endo (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Osaka - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Akito vs. Shuji Ishikawa (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Osaka - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Jiro Kuroshio vs. Tetsuya Endo (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Nerima) || YES = 1 ||
> HARASHIMA vs. Konosuke Takeshita (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Nerima) || YES = 1 ||
> Mike Bailey vs. Yukio Sakaguchi (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Yokohama) || YES = 4 ||
> Daisuke Sasaki vs. Shuji Ishikawa (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Yokohama) || YES = 1 ||
> Masa Kitamiya & Masato Tanaka vs. Naomichi Marufuji & Shingo Takagi (Riki Choshu Produce Power Hall ~ Set Back The Clock) || YES = 1 ||
> Daisuke Sasaki vs. Mike Bailey (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Shin-Kiba) || YES = 1 ||
> Kazusada Higuchi vs. Shuji Ishikawa (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Shin-Kiba) || YES = 3 ||
> Keisuke Ishii vs. Konosuke Takeshita (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Shin-Kiba) || YES = 2 ||
> HARASHIMA vs. Tetsuya Endo (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Shin-Kiba) || YES = 1 ||
> Arisa Nakajima vs. Misaki Ohata (SEAdLINNNG Now Or Never) || YES = 1 ||
> Dezmond Xavier & Zachary Wentz vs. Bandido & Flamita (Dragon Gate Open The New Year Gate - Day 3) || YES = 1 ||
> Masaaki Mochizuki & Susumu Yokosuka vs. Tribe Vanguard (Dragon Gate Open The New Year Gate - Day 3) || YES = 1 ||
> Fuminori Abe vs. Takuya Nomura (BJW ~To Was Gat Early~) || YES = 2 ||
> Oedo Tai vs. Queen’s Quest (Stardom 7th Anniversary) || YES = 4 ||
> Taichi vs. Tetsuya Naito (TAKA & Taichi Produce TAKATAICHIMANIA) || YES = 2 ||
> HARASHIMA vs. Shuji Ishikawa (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix The Final!!) || YES = 2 ||
> Jun Akiyama & Yuji Nagata vs. Naoya Nomura & Ryouji Sai (AJPW Yokohama Twilight Blues Special) || YES = 2 ||
> Violent Giants vs. Yoshiken (AJPW Yokohama Twilight Blues Special) || YES = 4 ||
> ANTIAS vs. MaxiMuM vs. Tribe Vanguard (Dragon Gate Kotoka Road To Final - Day 5) || YES = 1 ||
> Masaaki Mochizuki vs. Kzy (Dragon Gate Kotoka Road To Final - Day 5) || YES = 8 ||
> Mary Apache, Mayu Iwatani & Tam Nakano vs. Oedo Tai (Stardom 10/02) || YES = 1 ||
> Oedo Tai vs. Mayu Iwatani & Tam Nakano (Stardom Queen’s Fest) || YES = 1 ||
> Io Shirai vs. Momo Watanabe (Stardom Queen’s Fest) || YES = 5 ||
> Hideki Suzuki & Jay Bradley vs. Atsushi Kotoge & Naomichi Marufuji (NOAH Navigation of Dash - Day 5) || YES = 1 ||
> Daisuke Sekimoto & Shuji Ishikawa vs. HARASHIMA & Konosuke Takeshita (DDT Into The Fight) || YES = 1 ||
> Daichi Hashimoto vs. Yasufumi Nakanoue (BJW 27/02) || YES = 2 ||
> MaxiMuM vs. Tribe Vanguard (Dragon Gate Champion Gate in Osaka - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Masaaki Mochizuki vs. Ben-K (Dragon Gate Champion Gate in Osaka - Day 2) || YES = 4 ||
> MaxiMuM & CK1 vs. Tribe Vanguard, Don Fujiii, Kagetora & Masaaki Mochizuki (Dragon Gate Kotoka Road To Final - The Ending) || YES = 1 ||
> Daichi Hashimoto vs. Takuya Nomura (BJW Ikkitousen ~ Strong Climb - Day 1) || YES = 3 ||
> Daisuke Harada vs. HAYATA (NOAH The Great Voyage in Yokohama) || YES = 1 ||
> Mohammed Yone & Quiet Storm vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima & Masa Kitamiya (NOAH The Great Voyage in Yokohama) || YES = 1 ||
> Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Hideki Suzuki (BJW Big Japan Full Metal) || YES = 3 ||
> Rocky Kawamura & Yoshio Takahashi vs. Takashi Sugiura & Takuya Nomura (HARD HIT Samurai Wearing Leg Guards) || YES = 1 ||
> Atsushi Kotoge & Naomichi Marufuji vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima & Masa Kitamiya (NOAH Global Tag League - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Takuya Nomura vs. Yuya Aoki (BJW Ikkitousen ~ Strong Climb - Day 2) || YES = 3 ||
> HARASHIMA & Naomichi Marufuji vs. Daisuke Sekimoto & Kazusada Higuchi (DDT Judgment ~ DDT 21st Anniversary Show ~) || YES = 3 ||
> Konosuke Takeshita vs. Shuji Ishikawa (DDT Judgement ~ DDT 21st Anniversary Show ~) || YES = 4 ||
> Atsushi Aoki vs. Shuji Kondo (AJPW Dream Power Series - Day 5) || YES = 1 ||
> Joe Doering vs. Kento Miyahara (AJPW Dream Power Series - Day 5) || YES = 1 ||
> ANTIAS vs. Genki Horiguchi & Kzy (Dragon Gate Glorious Gate - Day 9) || YES = 1 ||
> Go Shiozaki & Kaito Kiyomiya vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima & Masa Kitamiya (NOAH Global Tag League - Day 4) || YES = 1 ||
> Atsushi Kotoge & Naomichi Marufuji vs. Kenoh & Takashi Sugiura (NOAH Global Tag League - Day 4) || YES = 1 ||
> Daichi Hashimoto vs. Yasufumi Nakanoue (BJW Ikkitousen ~ Strong Climb - Day 6) || YES = 1 ||
> ANTIAS vs. Genki Horiguchi, Kzy, Punch Tominaga, Susumu Yokosuka & YASSHI (Dragon Gate The Gate of Passion - Day 3) || YES = 1 ||
> Shuji Ishikawa vs. Yuji Hino (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Kento Miyahara vs. Shingo Takagi (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 1) || YES = 3 ||
> Suwama vs. Zeus (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Kento Miyahara vs. Naoya Nomura (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 2) || YES = 2 ||
> Go Shiozaki & Kaito Kiyomiya vs. Kenoh & Takashi Sugiura (NOAH Global Tag League - Day 9) || YES = 1 ||
> Shingo Takagi vs. Yuji Hino (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 7) || YES = 3 ||
> Jun Akiyama vs. Suwama (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 7) || YES = 1 ||
> Kento Miyahara vs. Shuji Ishikawa (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 7) || YES = 1 ||
> Daichi Hashimoto vs. Hideki Suzuki (BJW Sapporo 2 Days - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Arisa Nakajima vs. Mio Momono (SEAdLINNNG Shin-Kiba 3rd NIGHT) || YES = 1 ||
> Hana Kimura vs. Mika Iwata (Sendai Girls 19/04) || YES = 2 ||
> Io Shirai vs. Meiko Satomura (Sendai Girls 19/04) || YES = 4 ||
> Chihiro Hashimoto vs. Ayako Hamada (Sendai Girls 19/04) || YES = 1 ||
> Jun Akiyama vs. Zeus (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 11) || YES = 1 ||
> Naoya Nomura vs. Shingo Takagi (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 13) || YES = 1 ||
> Jun Akiyama vs. Naomichi Marufuji (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 13) || YES = 2 ||
> Shingo Takagi vs. Shuji Ishikawa (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 14) || YES = 3 ||
> Yuko Miyamoto vs. HARASHIMA (DDT Max Bump) || YES = 1 ||
> Nobuhiro Shimatani vs. Saki Akai (DDT Max Bump) || YES = 1 ||
> Katsuhiko Nakajima & Masa Kitamiya vs. Go Shiozaki & Kaito Kiyomiya (NOAH Great Voyage in Niigata) || YES = 1 ||
> Takashi Sugiura vs. Atsushi Kotoge (NOAH Great Voyage in Niigata) || YES = 1 ||
> Kento Miyahara vs. Naomichi Marufuji (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 15) || YES = 5 ||
> MaxiMuM vs. Natural Vibes (Dragon Gate The Gate of Passion - Day 15) || YES = 1 ||
> Hideki Suzuki vs. Daisuke Sekimoto (BJW Endless Survivor) || YES = 3 ||
> ANTIAS vs. Big Ben (Dragon Gate Dead Or Alive) || YES = 2 ||
> MaxiMuM vs. Natural Vibes (Dragon Gate Dead Or Alive) || YES = 3 ||
> El Lindaman vs. Masaaki Mochizuki vs. Punch Tominaga vs. Ryo Saito vs. Shingo Takagi vs. YAMATO vs. Yasushi Kanda (Dragon Gate Dead Or Alive) || YES = 3 ||
> Masato Yoshino vs. Shingo Takagi (Dragon Gate King of Gate - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Kzy vs. YAMATO (Dragon Gate King of Gate - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> Masato Yoshino vs. Susumu Yokosuka (Dragon Gate King of Gate - Day 5) || YES = 1 ||
> Ben-K vs. Kzy (Dragon Gate King of Gate - Day 5) || YES = 2 ||
> Shigehiro Irie vs. Keisuke Ishii (DDT Audience) || YES = 1 ||
> Io Shirai vs. Momo Watanabe (Stardom Gold Star) || YES = 4 ||
> Kento Miyahara vs. Naomichi Marufuji (AJPW Super Power Series - Day 7) || YES = 4 ||
> Shingo Takagi vs. Susumu Yokosuka (Dragon Gate King of Gate - Day 10) || YES = 1 ||
> Go Shiozaki & Kaito Kiyomiya vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima & Masa Kitamiya (NOAH Navigation With Breeze - Day 10) || YES = 1 ||
> Naruki Dog vs. YAMATO (Dragon Gate King of Gate - Day 13) || YES = 1 ||
> Masato Yoshino vs. YAMATO (Dragon Gate King of Gate - Day 16) || YES = 1 ||
> Kaito Kiyomiya vs. Kenoh (NOAH Navigation With Emerald Spirits - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Big Ben vs. Tribe Vanguard (Dragon Gate King of Gate - Day 17) || YES = 1 ||
> Masaaki Mochizuki vs. Masato Yoshino (Dragon Gate King of Gate - Day 17) || YES = 1 ||
> Ayato Yoshida & Kaito Kiyomiya vs. Takuya Nomura & Toru Sugiura (Fortune Dream 5) || YES = 1 ||
> Oedo Tai vs. Thunder Rock (Stardom Goddesses of Destiny) || YES = 1 ||
> Hideki Suzuki vs. Takuya Nomura (BJW 20/06) || YES = 3 ||
> Masashi Takeda vs. Isami Kodaka (BJW 20/06) || YES = 2 ||
> Kazuchika Okada vs. Minoru Suzuki (Minoru Suzuki 30th Anniversary Festival - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> Shigehiro Irie vs. Kazusada Higuchi (DDT What Are You Doing) || YES = 1 ||
> Daisuke Harada vs. Hitoshi Kumano (NOAH Navigation With Emerald Spirits - Day 8) || YES = 1 ||
> Takashi Sugiura vs. Kenoh (NOAH Navigation With Emerald Spirits - Day 8) || YES = 1 ||
> MaxiMuM vs. Tribe Vanguard (Dragon Gate Rainbow Gate - Day 9) || YES = 1 ||
> Kazusada Higuchi vs. Konosuke Takeshita vs. MAO vs. Masashi Takeda (DDT Live! Maji Manji #10) || YES = 1 ||
> Katsuhiko Nakajima & Masa Kitamiya vs. Hideyoshi Kamitani & Takuya Nomura (Riki Choshu Produce Power Hall) || YES = 2 ||
> Kento Miyahara, Naoya Nomura & Yoshitatsu vs. Joe Doering, KAI & Zeus (AJPW Summer Action Series - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Momo Watanabe vs. Hazuki (Stardom Bright Summer ~ RISE vs. Stardom) || YES = 1 ||
> Jun Tonsho, Kaz Hayashi, Masayuki Kono & Shuji Kondo vs. Strong Hearts (W-1 WRESTLE-1 Tour 2018 Symbol - Day 3) || YES = 1 ||
> Natural Vibes vs. ANTIAS (Dragon Gate Kobe Pro-Wrestling Festival) || YES = 1 ||
> Bandido & MaxiMuM vs. Tribe Vanguard (Dragon Gate Kobe Pro-Wrestling Festival) || YES = 1 ||
> Big Ben vs. Tribe Vanguard (Dragon Gate Kobe Pro-Wrestling Festival) || YES = 2 ||
> Violent Giants vs. Gianni Valletta & TAJIRI (AJPW Summer Action Series - Day 6) || YES = 1 ||
> ALL OUT vs. Cassandra Miyagi, DASH Chisako & Meiko Satomura (DDT Live! Maji Manji #12) || YES = 1 ||
> Kento Miyahara vs. Zeus (AJPW Summer Action Series - Day 11) || YES = 2 ||
> 
> Europe Indy:
> Doug Williams vs. Michael May (OTT Contenders 5) || YES = 1 ||
> Jordan Devlin vs. Darren Kearney (OTT Contenders 5) || YES = 1 ||
> Grizzled Young Veterans vs. Moustache Mountain (PROGRESS Chapter 61: Don’t Touch Me… Don’t… Don’t Touch Me) || YES = 1 ||
> Pete Dunne vs. Joseph Conners (PROGRESS Chapter 61: Don’t Touch Me… Don’t… Don’t Touch Me) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Brooks vs. Will Ospreay (PROGRESS Chapter 61: Don’t Touch Me… Don’t… Don’t Touch Me) || YES = 4 ||
> Travis Banks vs. Chris Brookes (PROGRESS Chapter 61: Don’t Touch Me… Don’t… Don’t Touch Me) || YES = 3 ||
> Monster Consulting & Ringkampf vs. RISE (wXw Back To The Roots XVII) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Brooks vs. Ryan Smile (RevPro High Stakes) || YES = 1 ||
> Mark Andrews vs. Will Ospreay (RevPro High Stakes) || YES = 2 ||
> Moustache Mountain vs. Suzuki-gun (RevPro High Stakes) || YES = 5 ||
> Chris Brookes vs. Trent Seven vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (PROGRESS Chapter 62: Fear No More, Come To Dust) || YES = 2 ||
> Travis Banks vs. TK Cooper (PROGRESS Chapter 62: Fear No More, Come To Dust) || YES = 1 ||
> *WALTER vs. Timothy Thatcher (PROGRESS Chapter 62: Fear No More, Come To Dust) || YES = 20 ||*
> Travis Banks vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (OTT Homecoming - Dublin) || YES = 1 ||
> Keith Lee vs. Mike Bailey (OTT Homecoming - Dublin) || YES = 2 ||
> Jordan Devlin vs. Timothy Thatcher (OTT Homecoming - Dublin) || YES = 1 ||
> The Kings of the North vs. The Rapture (OTT Homecoming - Dublin) || YES = 1 ||
> Chuck Taylor vs. Mark Haskins (OTT Homecoming - Belfast) || YES = 1 ||
> Keith Lee vs. Timothy Thatcher (OTT Homecoming - Belfast) || YES = 1 ||
> The Rapture vs. The Kings of the North (OTT Homecoming - Belfast) || YES = 1 ||
> David Starr vs. Mike Bailey (RevPro Live At The Cockpit 26) || YES = 1 ||
> Travis Banks vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (RevPro Live At The Cockpit 26) || YES = 1 ||
> Tyler Bate vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (PROGRESS Chapter 63: Take Me Underground) || YES = 7 ||
> British Strong Style vs. David Starr & Matt Riddle (PROGRESS Chapter 63: Take Me Underground) || YES = 4 ||
> Mark Davis vs. WALTER (PROGRESS Chapter 63: Take Me Underground) || YES = 6 ||
> David Starr vs. WALTER (FCP A Tribute to Francois Trebec) || YES = 2 ||
> Jonah Rock vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (PROGRESS Chapter 64: Thunderbastards Are Go!) || YES = 1 ||
> Chris Brookes vs. Eddie Dennis vs. Mark Andrews vs. Morgan Webster vs. Pete Dunne vs. TK Cooper vs. Trent Seven vs. Tyler Bate (PROGRESS Chapter 64: Thunderbastards Are Go!) || YES = 1 ||
> Alexander James vs. Timothy Thatcher (AMBITION 9) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. WALTER (AMBITION 9) || YES = 3 ||
> Mike Bailey vs. Timothy Thatcher (AMBITION 9) || YES = 1 ||
> Lucky Kid vs. Timothy Thatcher (wXw 16 Carat Gold - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> John Klinger vs. Ilja Dragunov vs. WALTER (wXw 16 Carat Gold - Day 2) || YES = 6 ||
> Absolute Andy vs. Timothy Thatcher (wXw 16 Carat Gold - Day 3) || YES = 1 ||
> Ringkampf vs. RISE (wXw 16 Carat Gold - Day 3) || YES = 1 ||
> Absolute Andy vs. David Starr (wXw 16 Carat Gold - Day 3) || YES = 2 ||
> David Starr vs. WALTER (Defiant Lights Out) || YES = 1 ||
> Ilja Dragunov vs. David Starr vs. Travis Banks vs. WALTER (wXw We Love Wrestling Tour: London) || YES = 1 ||
> Travis Banks vs. Morgan Webster (PROGRESS Chapter 65: Have Some Faith In The Sound) || YES = 1 ||
> David Starr vs. WALTER (Defiant Road to No Regrets) || YES = 1 ||
> Jordynne Grace vs. Livvii Grace (EVE #SHEVOLUTION) || YES = 1 ||
> The Angel Cruzers vs. The Kings of the North (OTT Martina’s Gaff Party 3: Sayonara Session Moth) || YES = 1 ||
> LJ Cleary vs. Joey Janela vs. Martina The Session Moth vs. Joey Janela vs. TK Cooper (OTT Martina’s Gaff Party 3: Sayonara Session Moth) || YES = 1 ||
> Jordan Devlin vs. Angelico (OTT Martina’s Gaff Party 3: Sayonara Session Moth) || YES = 1 ||
> Lucky Kid vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (wXw We Love Wrestling Tour: Frankfurt) || YES = 1 ||
> Ilja Dragunov vs. WALTER (wXw Superstars of Wrestling) || YES = 2 ||
> Doug Williams vs. Pete Dunne (PROGRESS Chapter 68: Super Strong Style 16 - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Angelico vs. Mark Andrews (PROGRESS Chapter 68: Super Strong Style 16 - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Chris Brookes vs. Kassius Ohno (PROGRESS Chapter 68: Super Strong Style 16 - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Angelico vs. Keith Lee (PROGRESS Chapter 68: Super Strong Style 16 - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> David Starr vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (PROGRESS Chapter 68: Super Strong Style 16 - Day 2) || YES = 6 ||
> Kassius Ohno vs. Tyler Bate (PROGRESS Chapter 68: Super Strong Style 16 - Day 2) || YES = 4 ||
> Travis Banks vs. WALTER (PROGRESS Chapter 68: Super Strong Style 16 - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> David Starr vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (wXw Shotgun #353) || YES = 1 ||
> Aussie Open vs. The Chosen Bros (RevPro Epic Encounter) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Will Ospreay (OTT ScrapperMania IV) || YES = 3 ||
> Jeff Cobb vs. Tomohiro Ishii (OTT ScrapperMania IV) || YES = 2 ||
> The Rapture vs. The Angel Cruzers (OTT ScrapperMania IV) || YES = 1 ||
> Keith Lee vs. Minoru Suzuki (OTT ScrapperMania IV) || YES = 2 ||
> Jordan Devlin vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (OTT ScrapperMania IV) || YES = 4 ||
> WALTER vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (wXw We Love Wrestling Tour: Hamburg) || YES = 2 ||
> David Starr vs. WALTER (PROGRESS Chapter 69: Be Here Now) || YES = 2 ||
> David Starr & Jordan Devlin vs. Low Ki & WALTER (OTT A Haven For Monsters) || YES = 1 ||
> Jordan Devlin vs. Will Ospreay (PROGRESS Chapter 72: Got Got Need) || YES = 1 ||
> Chris Ridgeway vs. Mark Davis (PROGRESS Chapter 72: Got Got Need) || YES = 1 ||
> Suzuki-gun vs. CHAOS (RevPro/NJPW Strong Style Evolved UK - Day 1) || YES = 5 ||
> Kazuchika Okada vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (RevPro/NJPW Strong Style Evolved UK - Day 2) || YES = 4 ||
> Tomohiro Ishii vs. Minoru Suzuki (RevPro/NJPW Strong Style Evolved UK - Day 2) || YES = 3 ||
> Mike Bailey vs. WALTER (Riptide International Waters) || YES = 1 ||
> 
> US Indy:
> David Starr vs. Joey Janela (Beyond Heavy Lies The Crown) || YES = 1 ||
> Keith Lee vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (PWG Mystery Vortex V) || YES = 4 ||
> The Chosen Bros vs. Ringkampf (PWG Mystery Vortex V) || YES = 3 ||
> Eddie Kingston vs. Leo Howlett (NWL 13/01) || YES = 1 ||
> Catch Point vs. Ringkampf (EVOLVE 98) || YES = 2 ||
> AR Fox vs. Matt Riddle (EVOLVE 98) || YES = 1 ||
> Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Darby Allin (EVOLVE 98) || YES = 7 ||
> Fred Yehi vs. Timothy Thatcher (EVOLVE 99) || YES = 2 ||
> WALTER vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (EVOLVE 99) || YES = 6 ||
> Keith Lee vs. Chris Dickinson (EVOLVE 99) || YES = 1 ||
> Markus Crane vs. SHLAK (GCW Hit ‘Em Up) || YES = 1 ||
> B-Boy vs. Daniel Makabe (3-2-1 BATTLE! Battle Rumble) || YES = 1 ||
> Jonathan Gresham vs. Mike Quackenbush (Beyond Spirit of 76) || YES = 1 ||
> David Starr vs. Matt Riddle (Beyond Spirit of 76) || YES = 2 ||
> Jeff Cobb vs. Matt Riddle (MLW Road to the World Championship) || YES = 2 ||
> Darby Allin vs. Sami Callihan (MLW Road to the World Championship) || YES = 2 ||
> Chet Sterling vs. John Skyler (CWF Mid-Atlantic Worldwide 14/02) || YES = 1 ||
> Michael Elgin vs. Tetsuya Naito (REVOLVER Friday the 16th Naito Takes Dayton) || YES = 1 ||
> James Drake vs. Matt Riddle (EVOLVE 100) || YES = 4 ||
> Keith Lee vs. AR Fox (EVOLVE 100) || YES = 1 ||
> Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Austin Theory (EVOLVE 100) || YES = 1 ||
> Chris Dickinson vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (EVOLVE 101) || YES = 1 ||
> Keith Lee vs. Tracy Williams (EVOLVE 101) || YES = 1 ||
> Austin Theory vs. Darby Allin vs. Jaka vs. Matt Riddle (EVOLVE 101) || YES = 1 ||
> CW Anderson vs. Dasher Hatfield (BLPW Jar of Flies) || YES = 1 ||
> Bandido & Flamita vs. The Rascalz (PWG Time Is A Flat Circle) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Brooks vs. Will Ospreay (PWG Time Is A Flat Circle) || YES = 1 ||
> Jeff Cobb vs. Jonah Rock (PWG Time Is A Flat Circle) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (PWG Time Is A Flat Circle) || YES = 1 ||
> Trevor Lee vs. Roy Wilkins (CWF Mid-Atlantic Worldwide 14/03) || YES = 2 ||
> Tom Lawlor vs. WALTER (GCW Matt Riddle’s Bloodsport) || YES = 7 ||
> Nick Gage vs. Timothy Thatcher (GCW Matt Riddle’s Bloodsport) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Minoru Suzuki (GCW Matt Riddle’s Bloodsport) || YES = 9 ||
> AR Fox vs. Will Ospreay (EVOLVE 102) || YES = 2 ||
> Daisuke Sekimoto & Munenori Sawa vs. Ringkampf (EVOLVE 102) || YES = 9 ||
> Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Matt Riddle (EVOLVE 102) || YES = 8 ||
> Jeff Cobb vs. Tomohiro Ishii (WrestleCon Mark Hitchcock Memorial Supershow) || YES = 4 ||
> Bandido & Flamita vs. Rey Fenix & Rey Horus (WrestleCon Mark Hitchcock Memorial Supershow) || YES = 3 ||
> Adam Brooks vs. Sammy Guevara vs. Shane Strickland vs. Will Ospreay (WrestleCon Mark Hitchock Memorial Supershow) || YES = 1 ||
> Timothy Thatcher vs. Toni Storm (Beyond/WWR Lit Up) || YES = 1 ||
> Dominic Garrini vs. Timothy Thatcher (EVOLVE 103) || YES = 1 ||
> Jaka vs. Munenori Sawa (EVOLVE 103) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Daisuke Sekimoto (EVOLVE 103) || YES = 1 ||
> CHAOS vs. Flip Gordon, Kota Ibushi & Shane Strickland (RevPro WrestleCon) || YES = 1 ||
> Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Tomohiro Ishii (RevPro WrestleCon) || YES = 6 ||
> Munenori Sawa vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (WWN Supershow: Mercury Rising) || YES = 1 ||
> Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Keith Lee (WWN Supershow: Mercury Rising) || YES = 3 ||
> Catch Point vs. Ringkampf (WWN Supershow: Mercury Rising) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Will Ospreay (WWN Supershow: Mercury Rising) || YES = 6 ||
> DJZ vs. Eli Everfly vs. ****** Loco vs. KTB vs. Teddy Hart vs. Tony Deppen (GCW Joey Janela’s Spring Break 2) || YES = 2 ||
> PCO vs. WALTER (GCW Joey Janela’s Spring Break 2) || YES = 9 ||
> WALTER vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (PROGRESS Chapter 67: Bourbon Is Also A Biscuit) || YES = 5 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Shane Strickland (MLW The World Championship Final) || YES = 3 ||
> Bandido vs. Taiji Ishimori (PWG All Star Weekend 14 - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Ringkampf vs. Violence Unlimited (PWG All Star Weekend 14 - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> The Chosen Bros vs. The Young Bucks vs. The Rascalz (PWG All Star Weekend 14 - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> Chris Dickinson vs. PCO (BLP Slamilton) || YES = 1 ||
> Aero Boy vs. Ciclope vs. Miedo Extremo (IWA-MS King of the Deathmatches - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> John Wayne Murdoch vs. Nick Gage vs. SHLAK (IWA-MS King of the Deathmatches - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Shane Strickland (EVOLVE 104) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Keith Lee (EVOLVE 105) || YES = 1 ||
> Eric Ryan vs. Miedo Extremo (GCW Tournament of Survival 3) || YES = 1 ||
> Alex Colon vs. Ciclope (GCW Tournament of Survival 3) || YES = 1 ||
> Drew Parker vs. Rickey Shane Page (CZW Tournament of Death 17) || YES = 1 ||
> Jimmy Lloyd vs. Rickey Shane Page (CZW Tournament of Death 17) || YES = 1 ||
> Darby Allin vs. WALTER (EVOLVE 106) || YES = 5 ||
> Cage vs. Mil Muertes (Lucha Underground: Season 4, Episode 5) || YES = 1 ||
> Daniel Makabe vs. Timothy Thatcher (3-2-1 BATTLE! Wet Hot Seattle Summer) || YES = 1 ||
> 
> WWE:
> Roman Reigns vs. Samoa Joe (RAW 01/01) || YES = 6 ||
> Johnny Gargano vs. The Velveteen Dream (NXT 24/01) || YES = 4 ||
> The Undisputed Era vs. The Authors of Pain (NXT Takeover: Philadelphia) || YES = 3 ||
> *Adam Cole vs. Aleister Black (NXT Takeover: Philadelphia) || YES = 16 ||*
> *Andrade Almas vs. Johnny Gargano (NXT Takeover: Philadelphia) || YES = 37 ||*
> *30-Man Royal Rumble (Royal Rumble) || YES = 10 ||*
> Brock Lesnar vs. Braun Strowman vs. Kane (Royal Rumble) || YES = 1 ||
> 30-Woman Royal Rumble (Royal Rumble) || YES = 1 ||
> Asuka vs. Sasha Banks (RAW 29/01) || YES = 2 ||
> TJP vs. Tyler Bate (205 Live 30/01) || YES = 2 ||
> Roderick Strong vs. Tyler Bate (NXT 31/01) || YES = 4 ||
> Hideo Itami vs. Roderick Strong (205 Live 06/02) || YES = 3 ||
> SAnitY vs. The Undisputed Era (NXT 07/02) || YES = 3 ||
> Apollo Crews vs. Bray Wyatt vs. Finn Bálor vs. Matt Hardy vs. Seth Rollins (RAW 12/02) || YES = 1 ||
> Drew Gulak vs. Tony Nese (205 Live 13/02) || YES = 2 ||
> Pete Dunne vs. Roderick Strong (NXT 14/02) || YES = 5 ||
> Braun Strowman vs. Elias vs. Finn Bálor vs. John Cena vs. Roman Reigns vs. Seth Rollins vs. The Miz (RAW 19/02) || YES = 4 ||
> Andrade Almas vs. Johnny Gargano (NXT 21/02) || YES = 7 ||
> Alexa Bliss vs. Bayley vs. Mandy Rose vs. Mickie James vs. Sasha Banks vs. Sonya Deville (Elimination Chamber) || YES = 2 ||
> Asuka vs. Nia Jax (Elimination Chamber) || YES = 2 ||
> AJ Styles vs. John Cena (SmackDown Live 27/02) || YES = 1 ||
> Cedric Alexander vs. TJP (205 Live 27/02) || YES = 1 ||
> Kalisto vs. Roderick Strong (205 Live 27/02) || YES = 4 ||
> Jinder Mahal vs. Randy Orton (SmackDown Live 06/03) || YES = 1 ||
> Buddy Murphy vs. Mustafa Ali (205 Live 06/03) || YES = 1 ||
> AJ Styles vs. Baron Corbin vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. John Cena vs. Kevin Owens vs. Sami Zayn (Fastlane) || YES = 4 ||
> Cedric Alexander vs. Roderick Strong (205 Live 13/03) || YES = 2 ||
> Pete Dunne vs. Adam Cole (NXT 14/03) || YES = 1 ||
> Danny Burch & Oney Lorcan vs. Pete Dunne & Roderick Strong (NXT 21/03) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Kassius Ohno (NXT 21/03) || YES = 1 ||
> Finn Bálor vs. Seth Rollins (RAW 02/04) || YES = 1 ||
> *Adam Cole vs. EC3 vs. Killian Dain vs. Lars Sullivan vs. Ricochet vs. The Velveteen Dream (NXT Takeover: New Orleans) || YES = 23 ||*
> Ember Moon vs. Shayna Baszler (NXT Takeover: New Orleans) || YES = 4 ||
> *Andrade Almas vs. Aleister Black (NXT Takeover: New Orleans) || YES = 20 ||*
> *Johnny Gargano vs. Tommaso Ciampa (NXT Takeover: New Orleans) || YES = 26 ||*
> The Miz vs. Finn Bálor vs. Seth Rollins (WrestleMania 34) || YES = 8 ||
> Charlotte Flair vs. Asuka (WrestleMania 34) || YES = 8 ||
> Randy Orton vs. Bobby Roode vs. Jinder Mahal vs. Rusev (WrestleMania 34) || YES = 2 ||
> *Kurt Angle & Ronda Rousey vs. Stephanie McMahon & Triple H (WrestleMania 34) || YES = 16 ||*
> Daniel Bryan & Shane McMahon vs. Kevin Owens & Sami Zayn (WrestleMania 34) || YES = 4 ||
> AJ Styles vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (WrestleMania 34) || YES = 3 ||
> AJ Styles vs. Daniel Bryan (SmackDown 10/04) || YES = 3 ||
> Akira Tozawa & Hideo Itami vs. Gran Metalik & Hideo Itami (205 Live 17/04) || YES = 1 ||
> Drew Gulak vs. Kalisto vs. Mustafa Ali vs. TJP vs. Tony Nese (205 Live 24/04) || YES = 3 ||
> Cedric Alexander vs. Kalisto (Greatest Royal Rumble) || YES = 1 ||
> Seth Rollins vs. Finn Bálor vs. Samoa Joe vs. The Miz (Greatest Royal Rumble) || YES = 1 ||
> Seth Rollins vs. Finn Bálor (RAW 30/04) || YES = 3 ||
> *Seth Rollins vs. The Miz (Backlash) || YES = 12 ||*
> AJ Styles vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (Backlash) || YES = 1 ||
> Roman Reigns vs. Samoa Joe (Backlash) || YES = 1 ||
> Jeff Hardy vs. The Miz (SmackDown 08/05) || YES = 2 ||
> Buddy Murphy vs. Mustafa Ali (205 Live 08/05) || YES = 1 ||
> AJ Styles vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (SmackDown 15/05) || YES = 1 ||
> Danny Burch, Oney Lorcan & Pete Dunne vs. The Undisputed Era (NXT 16/05) || YES = 2 ||
> Daniel Bryan vs. The Miz (WWE Live 17/05) || YES = 1 ||
> Daniel Bryan vs. Jeff Hardy (SmackDown 22/05) || YES = 1 ||
> Akira Tozawa vs. Hideo Itami (205 Live 22/05) || YES = 1 ||
> Cedric Alexander vs. Buddy Murphy (205 Live 29/05) || YES = 4 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Zack Gibson (NXT Live 12/06) || YES = 1 ||
> Pete Dunne vs. Kyle O’Reilly (NXT 13/06) || YES = 4 ||
> Drew Gulak vs. Jack Gallagher (UK Championship Tournament First-Round) || YES = 3 ||
> *The Undisputed Era vs. Danny Burch & Oney Lorcan (NXT Takeover: Chicago) || YES = 18 ||
> *Ricochet vs. The Velveteen Dream (NXT Takeover: Chicago) || YES = 7 ||
> Aleister Black vs. Lars Sullivan (NXT Takeover: Chicago) || YES = 1 ||
> *Johnny Gargano vs. Tommaso Ciampa (NXT Takeover: Chicago) || YES = 17 ||*
> Big Cass vs. Daniel Bryan (Money In The Bank) || YES = 1 ||
> AJ Styles vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (Money In The Bank) || YES = 5 ||
> Nia Jax vs. Ronda Rousey (Money In The Bank) || YES = 1 ||
> Bobby Roode vs. Braun Strowman vs. Finn Bálor vs. Kevin Owens vs. Kofi Kingston vs. Rusev vs. Samoa Joe vs. The Miz (Money In The Bank) || YES = 2 ||
> Seth Rollins vs. Dolph Ziggler (RAW 18/06) || YES = 1 ||
> Big E vs. Daniel Bryan vs. Rusev vs. Samoa Joe vs. The Miz (SmackDown 19/06) || YES = 6 ||
> Buddy Murphy vs. Hideo Itami vs. Mustafa Ali (205 Live 19/06) || YES = 1 ||
> British Strong Style vs. The Undisputed Era (UK Championship Tournament - Day 1) || YES = 4 ||
> Travis Banks vs. Zack Gibson (UK Championship Tournament - Day 1) || YES = 3 ||
> The Undisputed Era vs. Moustache Mountain (UK Championship Tournament - Day 2) || YES = 6 ||
> Aleister Black & Ricochet vs. EC3 & The Velveteen Dream (UK Championship Tournament - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Pete Dunne vs. Zack Gibson (UK Championship Tournament - Day 2) || YES = 3 ||
> Moustache Mountain & Ricochet vs. The Undisputed Era (NXT 27/06) || YES = 3 ||
> Buddy Murphy vs. Mustafa Ali (205 Live 03/07) || YES = 9 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Danny Burch (NXT 11/07) || YES = 1 ||
> Moustache Mountain vs. The Undisputed Era (NXT 11/07) || YES = 6 ||
> AJ Styles vs. Rusev (Extreme Rules) || YES = 3 ||
> Drew McIntyre vs. Finn Bálor vs. Roman Reigns (RAW 16/07) || YES = 1 ||
> Aleister Black vs. Tommaso Ciampa (NXT 25/07) || YES = 4 ||
> 
> ROH:
> Best Friends vs. Dragon Lee & Titan vs. The Young Bucks (TV 20/01) || YES = 1 ||
> Jay Lethal vs. Jonathan Gresham (Honor Reigns Supreme) || YES = 5 ||
> Marty Scurll vs. Punishment Martinez (16th Anniversary Show) || YES = 1 ||
> The Hung Bucks vs. SoCal Uncensored (16th Anniversary) || YES = 4 ||
> *Dalton Castle vs. Jay Lethal (16th Anniversary Show) || YES = 10 ||*
> Hangman Page vs. Kota Ibushi (Supercard of Honor XII) || YES = 9 ||
> SoCal Uncensored vs. Flip Gordon & The Young Bucks (Supercard of Honor XII) || YES = 5 ||
> The Briscoes vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Jay Lethal (Supercard of Honor XII) || YES = 1 ||
> Cody vs. Kenny Omega (Supercard of Honor XII) || YES = 3 ||
> Dalton Castle vs. Marty Scurll (Supercard of Honor XII) || YES = 2 ||
> Jay Lethal vs. Jonathan Gresham (Masters of the Craft) || YES = 3 ||
> Super Smash Bros vs. The Young Bucks (War of the Worlds: Toronto) || YES = 2 ||
> The Hung Bucks vs. Punishment Martinez & The Briscoes (TV 23/06) || YES = 1 ||
> Jay Lethal vs. KUSHIDA (Best In The World) || YES = 1 ||
> The Briscoes vs. The Young Bucks (Best In The World) || YES = 4 ||
> 
> Impact Wrestling:
> LAX vs. oVe (Impact Wrestling 18/01) || YES = 2 ||
> Austin Aries vs. Johnny Impact (Crossroads) || YES = 1 ||
> Brian Cage vs. Lashley (Impact Wrestling 29/03) || YES = 1 ||
> Aero Star, Drago & King Cuerno vs. Andrew Everett, Dezmond Xavier & DJ Z (Impact Wrestling vs. Lucha Underground) || YES = 1 ||
> Killshot & The Mack vs. LAX (Impact Wrestling vs. Lucha Underground) || YES = 3 ||
> Austin Aries vs. Fenix vs. Pentagon Dark (Impact Wrestling vs. Lucha Underground) || YES = 1 ||
> Fenix vs. Johnny Impact vs. Petey Williams vs. Taiji Ishimori (Slammiversary XVI) || YES = 1 ||
> LAX vs. The OGz (Slammiversary XVI) || YES = 4 ||
> Pentagon Jr. vs. Sami Callihan (Slammiversary XVI) || YES = 8 ||
> Austin Aries vs. Moose (Slammiversary XVI) || YES = 7 ||
> 
> Lucha Libre:
> ***** Casas vs. Sam Adonis (CMLL Lunes Arena Mexico 01/01) || YES = 1 ||
> Fiero, Flyer & Magia Blanca vs. El Coyote, Templario & Yago (CMLL Sabados Arena Mexico) || YES = 1 ||
> Mephisto vs. Titan (CMLL Martes Arena Mexico 23/01) || YES = 1 ||
> Centvrion vs. Metaleon (Mexa Wrestling 27/01) || YES = 1 ||
> Keyra vs. Ricky Marvin (Lucha Memes 01/02) || YES = 1 ||
> Demus 3:16 vs. Fuerza Guerrera (Innova Aztec Power 04/02) || YES = 1 ||
> El Satanico vs. Hechihero (Lucha Memes 05/02) || YES = 1 ||
> CIMA, Extreme Tiger & Rey Horus vs. The Lucha Brothers & Rey Mysterio Jr. (The Crash 16/02) || YES = 2 ||
> El Soberano Jr. vs. Niebla Roja (CMLL Super Viernes 23/02) || YES = 1 ||
> Dr. Cerebro vs. Ricky Marvin (IWRG 04/03) || YES = 2 ||
> Aramis vs. ***** Casas (Lucha Memes 11/03) || YES = 1 ||
> Angel de Oro vs. El Cuatrero (CMLL Homenaje A Dos Leyendas) || YES = 1 ||
> Dragon Lee vs. Laredo Kid vs. Titan vs. Triton (APN 17/03) || YES = 1 ||
> Katigador vs. Vengador (Promociones Tao 21/03) || YES = 2 ||
> Aramis vs. Latigo vs. Moria vs. Septimo Dragon vs. Toxin (Mexa Wrestling 24/03) || YES = 1 ||
> Dr. Cerebro vs. Ricky Marvin (IWRG 25/03) || YES = 1 ||
> El Barbaro Cavernario vs. El Soberano Jr. (CMLL Martes Arena Mexico 27/03) || YES = 4 ||
> LA Park vs. Rey Fenix (The Crash 14/04) || YES = 2 ||
> Arkangel Divino, Black Destiny & Genio del Aire vs. Black Danger, Mirage & Ultimo Maldito (AAA 20/04) || YES = 2 ||
> Fly Star vs. Toxin (Mexa Wrestling 25/04) || YES = 1 ||
> El Soberano Jr. vs. Magia Blanca (CMLL Martes Arena Mexico 01/05) || YES = 1 ||
> El Soberano Jr. vs. ***** Casas (CMLL Super Viernes 11/05) || YES = 1 ||
> Aramis & Astrolux vs. Latigo & Toxin (AAA 18/05) || YES = 1 ||
> La Familia Real vs. Los Ingobernables (CMLL Super Viernes 25/05) || YES = 2 ||
> El Cuatrero vs. Angel de Oro (CMLL Super Viernes 01/06) || YES = 2 ||
> El Hijo de LA Park & LA Park vs. Dragon Lee & Rush (IWRG 17/06) || YES = 1 ||
> LA Park vs. Rush (CMLL Super Viernes 22/06) || YES = 2 ||
> El Barbaro Cavernario vs. King Phoenix (CMLL Super Viernes 29/06) || YES = 2 ||
> El Soberano Jr. vs. El Barbaro Cavernario (CMLL Martes Arena Coliseo Guadalajara) || YES = 1 ||


----------



## Dr. Middy

Thankfully tomorrow is an off night for the G1 so I can catch up on Night 13.

*NJPW: G1 Climax 28 - Night 12 - Block B*

*NO to Tomohiro Ishii vs Tame Tonga
*
Probably the most entertaining match Tonga has had in the entire G1, thanks to Ishii. Ishii basically was his pain absorbing self, kicking out of chairshots, the grenade, and even Tame’s old finish, still staying strong despite all the interference, but finally falling to a gun stun. Ishii continuing to overcome odds was really fun, and it’s a shame he’s had this good a G1 and has four points to show for it. 

****1/2
*
*NO but Recommended to SANADA vs Juice Robinson
*
YES JUICE!!! 

Thought the vibe to this match was pretty great, apart from a little lull near the middle. I liked how they were pretty counter crazy early, almost as if this was more of a mutual respect towards them to focus more on having a traditional match with little brawling. Juice was also trying to use a lot of SANADA’s moves, including a bunch of skull end spots, and I loved the idea of him sacrificing his hand and having it work to get him the upset win. Great match.

****3/4
*
*NO to Toru Yano vs Tetsuya Naito
*
To be fair… Naito had a pretty sweet swing with that turnbuckle pad

****
*
*YES to Zack Sabre Jr. vs Kenny Omega
*
I actually thought this was really good, and very unpredictable to watch at times given how neither guy has faced one another. Omega stayed to his bread and butter of his ability to be explosive, while also having the big power advantage, while Sabre continually countered all of his normal moves into submissions, and worked on Omega’s legs, arguably his most important asset. We even saw Kenny doing some mat work, which was intriguing since he never really does it. 

The ending I wasn’t a fan of, although I guess it could open revisiting the two in a match again eventually. I really think Sabre should have won to possibly set up a future title match down the line in the fall, and I wonder how far they are going to go with this undefeated streak with Omega. Also, I wish he sold his knee more after the work Sabre did to it. 

Those aside, this was a really enjoyable styles clash. 

*****1/4
*
*YES to Hirooki Goto vs Kota Ibushi
*
A very simple back and forth match done well by two really talented guys on this G1 this year. Not much else to really say, I thought Ibushi had a little pep in his step given he was in his hometown, and Goto continues to be a complete rock who is having good matches with everybody. 

*****
*


----------



## RatedTamer

*YES To: *

*Kenny Omega vs Zack Sabre Jr. - NJPW G1 Climax 2018 Day 12* - ****1/4

Likely the most unique match Omega's had in ages. I loved the dynamic of ZSJ's submission game going up against Omega's superior power, pacing and athleticism. Everything he did to Omega's leg was brutal and it was sold really well. The finish plays perfectly into a potential rematch down the line seeing as the champion barely escaped (lol) with a win. For a first time meeting on tape, this delivered in my books.


----------



## WOKELAND2

*Eddie Kingston Vs Fredi Yohi-AAW Take No Prisioners ****1/2*

A great example of what a master Eddie Kingston can be. This was an attempt to work a 90s All Japan match (Kingston says as much in his post match mic work), most US Indy attempts at 90s AJ are failures, applying the moves but not understanding what made them great(Yes, I speak to you here Davey Richards). Kingston is a tremendous performer, really excellent at small touches which can elevate wrestling. I loved the early trash talking and how frustrated he got by Yehi early double leg takedown, so much so that he just started throwing chairs into the ring. Moments later Kingston gets tackled into the guard rail, and for the rest of the match he does this incredible job of selling back nerve damage, he really made me believe that he wouldn't be able to lift a couch for the rest of his life. Rest of the match saw Kingston as a wounded warrior (his best role really), trying to tough his way through a vicious fight. So many cool moments in this match, Yehi hits a great double leg take down and Kingston counters with a head and neck choke to keep him from rising up.

I also loved Yehi's not getting all of a low dropkick, Kingston smirking, and then getting blasted with a second kick right to his face. Finish run had some popping up, but neither guy no-sold, every blow took a little more out of them, only to see Kingston hit two big backfists with the second dropping Yehi like a KO shot. What a Match!

Link: https://ok.ru/video/749917899331 (Minute 16)


----------



## antoniomare007

WOKELAND2 said:


> *Eddie Kingston Vs Fredi Yohi-AAW Take No Prisioners ****1/2*
> 
> A great example of what a master Eddie Kingston can be. This was an attempt to work a 90s All Japan match (Kingston says as much in his post match mic work), most US Indy attempts at 90s AJ are failures, applying the moves but not understanding what made them great(Yes, I speak to you here Davey Richards). Kingston is a tremendous performer, really excellent at small touches which can elevate wrestling. I loved the early trash talking and how frustrated he got by Yehi early double leg takedown, so much so that he just started throwing chairs into the ring. Moments later Kingston gets tackled into the guard rail, and for the rest of the match he does this incredible job of selling back nerve damage, he really made me believe that he wouldn't be able to lift a couch for the rest of his life. Rest of the match saw Kingston as a wounded warrior (his best role really), trying to tough his way through a vicious fight. So many cool moments in this match, Yehi hits a great double leg take down and Kingston counters with a head and neck choke to keep him from rising up.
> 
> I also loved Yehi's not getting all of a low dropkick, Kingston smirking, and then getting blasted with a second kick right to his face. Finish run had some popping up, but neither guy no-sold, every blow took a little more out of them, only to see Kingston hit two big backfists with the second dropping Yehi like a KO shot. What a Match!
> 
> Link: https://ok.ru/video/749917899331 (Minute 16)


This gets a YES from me too.

But I did not see any 90's King's Road style in this at all. It was an awesome sprint were these two threw everything they had at each other. There was tons of no selling, used as "bursts of adrenaline" to hit a spot the go back to selling, that's kinda typical in today's indys. 

Didn't like the ending at all after everything they did, a perfect ending would've been the Koji clutch, after that it went overdrive with the excess of moves of strikes, but the crowd loved it so I was still entertained by it. 

It helped it lasted 15 minutes as I'm way more receptive to this type of match when it doesn't go too long.


----------



## DELITE

G1 Climax 12
Tonga vs Ishii ****3/4* - *No but recommended*
Naito vs Yano ***1/2 -* No but recommended *
SANADA vs Robinson *****
Omega vs Sabre *****1/2 YES*
Ibushi vs Goto *****1/4 - No but highly recommended*

G1 Climax Day 13
Elgin vs Fale ***1/4*
Page vs Makabe _***3/4*_
White vs YOSHI-HASHI ****1/4*
Tanahashi vs EVIL ****1/2*
*Kazuchika Okada vs Minoru Suzuki* ******* I love this fucking match from top to bottom, everything matters and everything was nicely told. I even forgive that no-selling of Okada's arm at the end of the match. My second MOTY behind Omega/Okada IV

WXW Shotgun
Dunne vs Walter ******

Impact Wrestling 8/1
OVE vs Lucha Brothers ****1/2*


----------



## WOKELAND2

*YES The rest for the G1:*

Ishii Vs Zack Sabre Jr- Day 8 ****1/4

Kota Ibushi Vs SANADA-Day 8 ****1/4

Kazuchicka Okada Vs YOSHI-HASHI-Day 9 ****

Kota Ibushi Vs Ishii-Day 10 ****3/4

Kazuchika Okada Vs Michael Elgin- Day 11 ****+

Kenny Omega Vs Zack Sabre Jr- Day 12 ****+ at ****1/4

Kota Ibushi Vs Hirooki Goto-Day 12 ****

Kazuchika Okada Vs Minoru Suzuki- Day 13 ****1/4


----------



## Corey

Just finished Dunne vs. WALTER, myself. Good match but nothing too standout or MOTYC worthy. **** 1/2* for me. Still cool as hell that it happened though. Hopefully occurs someone else on a bigger stage down the line. Link: https://www.bilibili.com/video/av28347113


----------



## MC

*AAW Take No Prisioners 25/05

Yes To: Eddie Kingston Vs Fredi Yehi *****

I have to say that I agree with @antoniomare007 ; Other than the spinning back fists at the end, I don't see this anything like 90's All Japan. If anything, it's more similar to 80's All Japan with the organised chaos feel in their brawling but even then, the comparison is tenuous at best. The match should've ended a bit earlier but even everything after, I really enjoyed what they did.

*ROH Wrestling 27/07*

*No But Recommend: Johnathan Gresham vs KUSHIDA ***3/4 *

This was exactly what you would think it was like. Some nice technical wrestling, a few heated exchanges,nice counters. The lot. Real fun match.It did how eve have a few indie tropes that I generally don't like such as the constant consecutive pin reversals. It got tiresome pretty quickly. And some very weak striking as well. Good match and one people should watch however


----------



## WOKELAND2

*WALTER Vs Mike Bailey- Riptide ****1/4*

What at match! Thanks @Corey It's almost everything you said, it's not thypical story for the Underdog Vs Monster Heel, ist wo men killing each other, and is executed in an incredible way. WALTER continues to collect MOTY's.


----------



## Corey

I checked out KUSHIDA/Gresham when it aired and I was pretty let down by it. They kind of just did mat exchanges for like 10 minutes straight. Felt very sparring-like. Not enough emotion or heat. It's a fine match but they're capable of WAY better. Gresham has been on a tear lately and they should've let them take it to another level.

But thank god someone else watched WALTER/Bailey. That shit was GREAT. :mark:


----------



## WOKELAND2

From the same AAW event:

*No but Recommended: Darby Allin Vs Brody King-AAW Take No Prisioners ***3/4*

Another great match in that Darby formula, a similar take on his matches with WALTER and Keith Lee and any other guy that much bigger than he (so, every guy). It's a formula I'm not anywhere near getting sick of, especially when watching someone as creative as Allin. Brody King looks like someone destructive from the start when he takes control and swinging Allin body back and forth across the aisle into the guardrail.

I love the ways Darby gets into control, the slip ups that he never hesitates to pounce headlong into. A few more minutes and it would easily be a MOTY's.


----------



## Yeah1993

WOKELAND2 said:


> From the same AAW event:
> 
> *No but Recommended: Darby Allin Vs Brody King-AAW Take No Prisioners ***3/4*
> 
> Another great match in that Darby formula, a similar take on his matches with WALTER and Keith Lee and any other guy that much bigger than he (so, every guy). It's a formula I'm not anywhere near getting sick of, especially when watching someone as creative as Allin. Brody King looks like someone destructive from the start when he takes control and swinging Allin body back and forth across the aisle into the guardrail.
> 
> I love the ways Darby gets into control, the slip ups that he never hesitates to pounce headlong into. A few more minutes and it would easily be a MOTY's.





WOKELAND2 said:


> *Eddie Kingston Vs Fredi Yohi-AAW Take No Prisioners ****1/2*
> 
> A great example of what a master Eddie Kingston can be. This was an attempt to work a 90s All Japan match (Kingston says as much in his post match mic work), most US Indy attempts at 90s AJ are failures, applying the moves but not understanding what made them great(Yes, I speak to you here Davey Richards). Kingston is a tremendous performer, really excellent at small touches which can elevate wrestling. I loved the early trash talking and how frustrated he got by Yehi early double leg takedown, so much so that he just started throwing chairs into the ring. Moments later Kingston gets tackled into the guard rail, and for the rest of the match he does this incredible job of selling back nerve damage, he really made me believe that he wouldn't be able to lift a couch for the rest of his life. Rest of the match saw Kingston as a wounded warrior (his best role really), trying to tough his way through a vicious fight. So many cool moments in this match, Yehi hits a great double leg take down and Kingston counters with a head and neck choke to keep him from rising up.
> 
> I also loved Yehi's not getting all of a low dropkick, Kingston smirking, and then getting blasted with a second kick right to his face. Finish run had some popping up, but neither guy no-sold, every blow took a little more out of them, only to see Kingston hit two big backfists with the second dropping Yehi like a KO shot. What a Match!
> 
> Link: https://ok.ru/video/749917899331 (Minute 16)


Maybe don't rip writing straight from Segunda Caida and try to pass it as your own?

http://segundacaida.blogspot.com/2018/07/2018-ongoing-moty-list-kingston-vs-yehi.html

http://segundacaida.blogspot.com/2018/08/2018-ongoing-moty-list-two-more-from.html

Did you think nobody here read the blog or something?


----------



## Corey

So I just did a weird thing.  I'm at a really rare place where I've literally watched everything I've wanted to see up until this very point and I'm just waiting on new wrestling to happen. So, I decided to tally up all my star ratings and come up with an actual Wrestler of the Year List. I keep tally of everything I give *** 1/4+ so it was pretty simple. I just added everything up and gave the wrestlers points. The first two were very expected but I was kinda surprised from there. And yes, it does include tags.

1, Zack Sabre Jr. - *145.25 Points* (17 YES votes)
2. WALTER - *93.5 Points* (9 YES votes)
3. Kota Ibushi - *58.5 Points* (7 YES votes)
4. Minoru Suzuki - *54.25 Points* (4 YES votes)
5. Hiromu Takahashi - *53.5 Points* (6 YES votes) 
6. Kenny Omega - *52.5 Points* (9 YES votes)
7. Hirooki Goto - *49.5 Points* (6 YES votes)

I got sick of counting at this point.  Guys like Tanahashi, Lethal, Ishikawa, and Gargano would be in that bottom logjam too. I will say that if I just counted The Young Bucks as one person they'd probably be number 3 at least. :lol


----------



## MC

:wtf2 Wow 




Corey said:


> So I just did a weird thing.  I'm at a really rare place where I've literally watched everything I've wanted to see up until this very point and I'm just waiting on new wrestling to happen. So, I decided to tally up all my star ratings and come up with an actual Wrestler of the Year List. I keep tally of everything I give *** 1/4+ so it was pretty simple. I just added everything up and gave the wrestlers points. The first two were very expected but I was kinda surprised from there. And yes, it does include tags.
> 
> 1, Zack Sabre Jr. - *145.25 Points* (17 YES votes)
> 2. WALTER - *93.5 Points* (9 YES votes)
> 3. Kota Ibushi - *58.5 Points* (7 YES votes)
> 4. Minoru Suzuki - *54.25 Points* (4 YES votes)
> 5. Hiromu Takahashi - *53.5 Points* (6 YES votes)
> 6. Kenny Omega - *52.5 Points* (9 YES votes)
> 7. Hirooki Goto - *49.5 Points* (6 YES votes)
> 
> I got sick of counting at this point.  Guys like Tanahashi, Lethal, Ishikawa, and Gargano would be in that bottom logjam too. I will say that if I just counted The Young Bucks as one person they'd probably be number 3 at least. :lol


To make it easier on yourself, you should just count how many... So and so... Stars you gave someone. For example, if you have someone three ***1/4 plus ratings that counts as 3 points. Would be easier to calculate and correct if you miscount


----------



## TJQ

Corey said:


> 1, Zack Sabre Jr. - *145.25 Points* (17 YES votes)
> 2. WALTER - *93.5 Points* (9 YES votes)
> 3. Kota Ibushi - *58.5 Points* (7 YES votes)
> 4. Minoru Suzuki - *54.25 Points* (4 YES votes)
> 5. Hiromu Takahashi - *53.5 Points* (6 YES votes)
> 6. Kenny Omega - *52.5 Points* (9 YES votes)
> 7. Hirooki Goto - *49.5 Points* (6 YES votes)


Objectively the correct top 3 :brock2


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Will Ospreay v. Matt Riddle, OTT ScrapperMania 4 - **** 1/2 (YES !)*


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Big *YES!* to both Ibushi/Naito and Omega/Ishii


----------



## DELITE

*G1 Climax Day 14
*
Sanada vs YANO ***1/2 - No*
Tonga vs Goto **1/4 - no, highly recommended to skip*
Robinson vs ZSJ ***** - No but highly recommended*
Omega vs Ishii *****3/4 - YES *
Ibushi vs Naito *****3/4 - YES*


----------



## Mordecay

YES to Omega/Ishii G1 day 14 ****3/4
YES to Ibushi/Naito G1 day 14 ****1/2


----------



## TD Stinger

Yes to the following:

(Note: since I'm too lazy to write up something different, these are my posts copied from the G1 thread.)

*NJPW G1 Climax Day 14: Kenny Omega vs. Tomohiro Ishii*



> :mark :mark :mark
> 
> What a fucking match. If there is one guy who I would love to see Kenny just hit V-Trigger after V-Trigger on, it's Ishii. Because the way he wrestles his matches, it just works so well. They did so many things here from Omega spiking Ishii's head with 2 DDTs. To Omega then countering almost every thign Ishii threw at him. To hitting him with a BARRAGE of V-Triggers.
> 
> And those were the two driving stories of the match. Omega being so good and having a counter for everything Ishii did, and I Ishii who kept finding a way to somehow survive and kick out. Hell, the whole match felt like it was building to Ishii finally hitting that Lariat because Omega kept countering him. And when he finally did, just speaking for me, I popped.
> 
> And the end was a beautiful sequence where Ishii finally hits the Brainbuster and gets the win. Match of the G1 so far.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1025689838648012802
> And fuck I hope Kenny's ok:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1025689985763225600


*NJPW G1 Climax Day 14: Tetsuya Naito vs. Kota Ibushi*



> I think I liked their match last year better, but this was still insane. Match was awesome on the fininish stretch alone. From this:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1025697536013750272
> To this:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1025697908891549697
> To a beautiful Destino counter:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1025698177754845186
> To FUCKING THIS!:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1025698325037768705
> And finally, this:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1025698648485765120
> What a match.


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles

*NJPW G1 Climax 28 Day 14:*

*NO to Juice Robinson vs ZSJ - ***3/4*
Pretty good match that served as a teaser for a possible title match I guess at Fighting Spirit Unleashed. I gave it 0.25 stars extra for that amazing submission in the end, never seen something like that before. The only gripe is that Juice has to stop swearing in the ring that is getting really old by now.

*YES to Kenny Omega vs Tomohiro Ishii - ******
This was freaking awesome and my favourite match of the G1 so far. They started pretty lightly and got more aggressive by the minute. The chop exchanges were amazing, they countered each other's moves pretty often and even tried to hit each other's finishers. Omega even managed to hit the Brainbuster only for Ishii to kick out at 1. In the end, Ishii was just running on adrenaline and made sure he would win despite everything Omega threw at him. Both guys were bleeding out of the mouth by the end. Man , really awesome and only the second match this year behind Omega/Okada I am giving the full five stars. The only technical issue is that I believe that Kenny's shoulder was up on that last pinfall because Ishii pulled his legs too far.

*YES to Kota Ibushi vs Tetsuya Naito - ****1/2*
Another amazing match. Surprisingly, this was quite slow until the finishing sequence with Naito forcing Ibushi to keep the pace low while attacking his leg and neck. This was pretty much Naito having the upper hand and Ibushi having some moments here and there. But both these guys are so smooth that even the very basic match they wrestled in the first 15 minutes was really good. Then those last 5-10 minutes were just crazy with both guys just throwing each other on their heads and necks. Naito hit a Wheelbarrow Piledriver, Gloria and a Hanging Neckbreaker. Ibushi answered with his second rope deadlift German and a Last Ride. And then in a matter of what I believe was a minute Naito hit a Destino only for Ibushi to kick out, then countering another Destino into a brutal elevated reverse DDT and finishing the match with a Bomaye and Kamigoye. Great, not quite as good as Ishii/Omega but it managed to follow that match very well which is a hard thing to do. Not sure whether it was better than their match last year but I think I preferred the one from last year because of the faster pace. Maybe I'll watch that one again. But still, this was amazing and up there in the top G1 matches this year.


----------



## Corey

*G1 Climax B Block:* Kenny Omega vs. Tomohiro Ishii _(NJPW 8/4)_ ***** 1/2 (YES!!!)*

Jesus christ... Ishii is a madman. This had a rocky start but once they found their groove it was a fucking murder show. Omega is as cocky and confident as ever and he fucking PAYS for it. Messing with the wrong man that attitude. I lost my shit at the v-trigger that sent Ishii flying through the ropes and the leaping double stomp that followed. The whole entire finishing stretch is just... good lord. Ending gave me goosebumps. I really hope Kenny is okay. :lol

*G1 Climax B Block:* Tetsuya Naito vs. Kota Ibushi _(NJPW 8/4)_ ***** 1/4 (YES!!)*

I really appreciated how different this was compared to Ishii/Omega. Much more of a traditional style match with Naito having control throughout and dismantling Kota with his offense. The head drops in the end were fucking DISGUSTING. Naito is the king of not breaking his neck, somehow.  Of course there just had to be some kind of leg work that wasn't sold very well though. :lol That's the only thing holding it back. Ibushi even used the left knee to deliver the boma ye late in the match. Oof. Oh well though. I enjoyed this heavily.


----------



## Taroostyles

G1 Night 6

Sanada/ZSJ-****1/4
Juice/Naito-****1/2
Ishii/Goto-*****

Ishii and Goto are men among boys. What a fucking match, right there with Kenny/Naito for match of the tourney. I have alot of catch up to do still.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Fucking Undead Pitbull vs. Omega *YES* and 5* :lmao


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

G1 Climax

*YES* Tomohiro Ishii vs Kenny Omega ***** Last year I had Omega and Okada at three ***** matches in a year and Ishii has gone and done it in a single G1 that isn't even over yet. I had ZSJ as WoTY for his sheer volume of ****+ matches but Ishii clearly peaks way higher and right now he has my vote.

*YES* Kota Ibushi vs Tetsuya Naito ****1/4 Wasn't engaged for a lot of this bit when it was good it was great. Ibushi better be winning this damn G1 now.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*G1 Climax 28, Night 14:*

*Kenny Omega v. Tomohiro Ishii - **** 3/4

Kota Ibushi v. Tetsuya Naito - **** 3/4*

I actually rated Naito/Ibushi higher than Ishii/Omega, that sh*t had me on the edge of my seat. At this point that's my number 3 match of the year. NJPW's MVP does it again


----------



## MC

*NJPW G1 Climax 28 Day Fourteen 04/08*
_*
Yes To: Kenny Omega vs Tomohiro Ishii ****1/2
*_
Tremendous match. It took a while to get going, even if it was fairly fast paced but when it kicked in, whoosh. They started to beat the heck out of each other. Elbows, v-triggers, lariat. The lot. This was awesome. 

*Tetsuya Naito vs Kota Ibushi ****1/4 *
Turned into a real great match by the end. Some character work with Naito being in Osaka, acting way more heelish than usual, antagonising the crowd and Ibushi. Ibushi fighting back with his striking. A tremendous finishing stretch, some nasty head/neck bumps that had me cringing. Shame the Destino is done as a finisher though. It was good for the most part but needed to take that extra step to become a great match, which they did in the end.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Kenny Omega vs. Zack Sabre Jr. - **** - YES!*

The battle between the best bout machine & Kenny Omega was one of the most exciting looking G1 match ups in this year's tourney, and they delivered one of the best matches of the whole thing. They told the story of Zack's dangerous ground game vs. Omega's superior power & flips wonderfully; it went on for about 15 minutes, and that was the absolute perfect length for it. If it went on longer, I could see myself getting annoyed by Kenny's selling of the work on his injured foot by Zack, but here I thought that even though he was still running around doing his thing, he employed the idea of "I can't show him that I'm hurting really bad" very well.


----------



## TD Stinger

Yes to:

*NJPW G1 Climax Day 15: EVIL vs. Kazuchika Okada:*

These 2 worked so well together here. A great natural flow and a great performance by Evil. And Okada was his typically usual great. Wish their KOPW match could have been like this last year.


----------



## DELITE

*G1 Climax Day 14*

Yoshi-Hashi vs Bad Luck Fale* **1/4*
Page vs Suzuki *****1/4 - No but highly recommended*
Makabe vs White ***3/4*
Elgin vs Tanahashi ****1/4 - NO*
Okada vs Evil **** - I don't know but this match did nothing for me.


----------



## MC

*NJPW G1 Climax 28 Day Fifteen 05/08*

*No But Recommend: Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Michael Elgin ***3/4*

This was a very good match, loved it. Elgin has a tendency to no sell everything when making his comebacks, but I can’t help but get into them and I almost always go crazy for it. This had a hot finishing stretch where they had me falling for a few pin covers. Even if the finish wasn’t done smoothly, it doesn’t take away that much. 

*Yes To: Kazuchika Okada vs EVIL *****

Great main event. Some call backs to their KOPW and G1 matches. Nice cotuners. Both looked like they were equal throughout the match. They both looked great at the end of the match and the crowd went mental for the match. ****


----------



## LilOlMe

hgr423 said:


> How does one watch All Japan these days? I'm curious about the Marafuji/Miyahara matches. Thanks.





Corey said:


> Champion Carnival Final: https://www.bilibili.com/video/av22845397
> Triple Crown Title Match: https://www.bilibili.com/video/av23879358
> 
> Both matches are fantastic, but I slightly prefer the CC Final.


The ending of the Triple Crown Title Match was downright electric.

I see why Miyahara is a star. He has a presence.

Vicious, vicious, matches.


----------



## MC

_*AJPW Dynamite Series 2018 - Day 12*_

*Yes To:* *Kento Miyahara vs Jake Lee **** *

This was an awesome match. Fairly slow but in a dramatic way. Some of Kento's knees to Jack Lee's head were brutal. Don't go into this expecting a classic or a match in that mold, it was a simple match done extremely well.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Kenny Omega vs. Tomohiro Ishii - ****1/4 - YES!*

There's some generic New Japan big match stuff in the middle, but overall the match had such a great dynamic & Ishii's underdog performance was so amazing that it can't be denied. Omega being a cocky prick to start things off was wonderful, and Ishii's response to that was absolutely priceless with him just playing with Omega's hair to show that he can play those games too. The damn crazy Cruficix counter too, what a great moment. This match also showed the improvement of Kevin Kelly to the maximum; dude went from being one of my least favorite commentators to quite possibly my favorite one - what a phenomenal call in "I'm telling you he's unbeatable, Omega is UNBEATABLE!". What a damned match!

*Kota Ibushi vs. Tetsuya Naito - **** - YES!*

Great match. Thought that Naito was incredibly compelling with his work on top - he didn't do anything overly heely, but his arrogant facial expressions & overall body language were off the charts good. Very vicious with his work over Ibushi's neck & leg; unsurprisingly, Ibushi didn't sell the leg work at all, but if we ignore that, his overall selling was very good. The no selling of the leg work did annoy me a bit though. Thankfully & unsurprisingly his sudden pop-up comebacks were pretty damn great, and the finishing stretch was of course NUTS.


----------



## DELITE

*EVOLVE 108 *
_EVOLVE Championship
_Shane Strickland vs Matt Riddle(C)
*****1/4 - No but highly recommended
*


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to the Bar vs New Day match on the Smackdown (8/7/18) episode.

I gave this pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:


----------



## Taroostyles

G1 Night 7

Michael Elgin vs Yoshi-Hashi-****

G1 Night 8

Ishii vs ZSJ-****1/4
Kenny vs Juice-****1/4
Sanada vs Ibushi-****3/4


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Mustafa Ali vs Hideo Itami on the 205 Live (8/7/18) episode.

I gave this very good match a 7.5/10


----------



## Dr. Middy

*NO but Recommended - EVIL vs Hiroshi Tanahashi - NJPW: G1 Climax 28 - Night 13 - Block B*

This was a really fun match, they complemented each other well here. Liked EVIL going after the bicep early, and the test of strength soon after actually had a lot of drama. I always love when they use that as part of the match. They ramped it up, and the ending was simply but effective, with Tana out countering EVIL for a Everything Is Evil of his own, and then a high fly flow for the win. 

****3/4*

*YES to Kazuchika Okada vs Minoru Suzuki - NJPW: G1 Climax 28 - Night 13 - Block B*

Well this ruled. I was curious what type of match they would do, because while I loved their match from last year’s G1, I really wasn’t a fan of their matchup prior to that early in 2017. This match was more action packed, but still had Minoru just destroying Okada as best he could with holds (even busting out an octopus), brawling and throwing him around in the crowd, and just beating the piss out of him in the ring. Loved the spot when Okada went crazy and tried the sleeper and gotch piledriver for himself, as well as the great counters they had right to the end. Another excellent match between these two. 

*****1/4*[/QUOTE]

*YES to Zack Sabre Jr. vs Juice Robinson - NJPW: G1 Climax 28 acre lands. *

This will probably get lost with the other two matches, but this was excellent. I was curious how this would go, given Sabre and Juice’s hand injury, and to nobody’s surprise, Zack just went after the bad hand consistently. It’s always fun to watch Juice though, and I loved him continually laying out an incredibly cocky Sabre. But once he took the cast off, things went off a cliff. The last submission sequence by Sabre was brutal, with Juice being completely wrapped up and unable to move at once point. Just a very good match. 

*****
*

*YES to Tomohiro Ishii vs Kenny Omega - NJPW: G1 Climax 28 - Night 14 - Block B*

So the beginning of this was good, loved Omega sort of being a cocky dick with the mind games, and even Ishii did them back. 

And then everything from the headlock spot just went into high gear and STAYED THERE.

Their chemistry is nothing short of insane, as was the feverish pace they worked at. Both guys busted their mouths, I think Kenny hit every move under the sun except the OWA, but Ishii the goddamn madman wouldn’t stay down, bad neck and all (his selling here was just tremendous). I think the crucifix pin actually made me jump and audibly shout while watching, it was done THAT well. Add to that the no selling of the V-Triggers, the one count on Ishii getting hit with his own finish, and that double stomp that was the most realistic usage of a double stomp I’ve ever seen. Holy hell what a match this turned out to be, and my fucking god the run Ishii is on now is nothing short of insane. The crowd was unglued just about more than any match this entire tournament near the end, and I popped myself when Ishii won, breaking Omega’s run. Bravo to both guys. 

*******

*YES to Kota Ibushi vs Tetsuya Naito - NJPW: G1 Climax 28 - Night 14 - Block B*

This ended up being quite a stark contrast to the last match, both the Omega/Ishii match before it, and also their own G1 match last year where they went mental. This year, they had a more methodical match which just slowly built up till a fever pitch near the end. Naito actually successfully got a lot of boos here with his heelish tactics on lovable Ibushi, spitting on him, acting cocky, and going after both his neck and initially his knees. Naito almost was wrestling slower on purpose to fuck with Ibushi, who always has his quick pace he works at. Ibushi himself looked tremendous here, and didn’t even need to take any insane looking bumps for it either (although Natio got a german right onto his head accidently). Still, awesome main event, and a great contrast to the one before it. 

*****1/2*


----------



## NastyYaffa

Best match of the G1 so far:

*Hangman Page vs. Minoru Suzuki - ****1/2 - YES!*

He got called a boy multiple times in this match, but after the match, Hangman Page is now a made MAN in New Japan. I am not sure what I was expecting this match to be like, but one of the best matches of the year sure wasn't that; Hangman put on such a phenomenal babyface performance, and Minoru played his role perfectly. Loved the quick start w/ Hangman going right after Suzuki, not waiting for the entrances to be complete - that Moonsault was simply beautiful. This of course pissed Suzuki off, and you could see from the first wristlock on that Hangman wasn't gonna have it easy this night. His beatdown was even more grumpy & vicious than usual; brutal work over the arm & those strikes of his are beautiful in the most violent way possible. Hangman's selling was pretty damn great, and his brief comebacks ruled; I love me a good, well timed & done SPIT SPOT, and here the one Hangman delivered to Suzuki was just awesome. Another thing I loved about the match was Suzuki's amazing selling of Hangman's lariats - Hangman throws a good one in general, but here Suzuki helped to make them look truly devastating. The finish too, so, so, so good. Perfectly done upset victory. Excellent stuff all around. "COME ON FUCKING BOY!"


----------



## DELITE

*G1 Climax Day 15*

Ishii vs Robinson ****1/4*
ZSJ vs Goto* ***3/4 - No but highly recommended*
Ibushi vs Tonga* ***1/2 - No*
*KENNY OMEGA VS TORU YANO ***** YES FOR WHAT IT WAS! The best comedial match i've ever seen!
*SANADA vs Naito ****1/2*


----------



## Corey

*EVOLVE Championship - Hardcore Rules:* Matt Riddle (c) vs. Shane Strickland _(EVOLVE 108)_ ***** 1/4 (YES!!)*

I've really enjoyed their feud the past couple months and this was an excellent blowoff. No fucking around in the early minutes as Riddle goes right on the attack. You can tell these two really don't care for each other and they're out to hurt the other one. Brutal match where Riddle gets a nasty finger injury that bleeds constantly and his left arm gets destroyed. Some pretty creative and enjoyable spots along the way too but I never felt like this was one of those plunder-fests or WWE style hardcore matches if that makes sense. I love Strickland as a heel. His trash talking is great and the character work in general has been refreshing. Great match.

*Tag Team Tournament Finals:* The New Day vs. The Bar _(Smackdown 8/7)_ ***** 1/4 (YES!!)*

God damn what a thrill ride. Insane swings of momentum with a molten hot crowd. Sheamus & Cesaro breaking out double teams and moves I'm not sure if I've ever seen them use before. Big E showing superhuman feats of strength and determination to get a shot at the belts. Kofi flying around like a mad man. DAMN. This is a blast. Easily one of (if not THE best) matches from the main roster all year. Props to all 4!


----------



## The Nuke

Sanada vs Naito: Good clean ****

Wasn’t impressed with Sanada last year, but he’s reached 4 Star general status. Doesn’t go beyond a straight 4, but still a 4 Star General.


----------



## Natecore

HOLY FUCKIN SHIT WHAT IN THE FUCK SHIT WAS THAT MURDER FUCKING MATCH BETWEEN ISHII AND OMEGA!!!!!!!!

MOTHER FUCKER, WHAT?!?!?!?!?

:mark:

I’m feeling kinda nautious after that one.


----------



## Corey

NastyYaffa said:


> Best match of the G1 so far:
> 
> *Hangman Page vs. Minoru Suzuki - ****1/2 - YES!*
> 
> He got called a boy multiple times in this match, but after the match, Hangman Page is now a made MAN in New Japan. I am not sure what I was expecting this match to be like, but one of the best matches of the year sure wasn't that; Hangman put on such a phenomenal babyface performance, and Minoru played his role perfectly. Loved the quick start w/ Hangman going right after Suzuki, not waiting for the entrances to be complete - that Moonsault was simply beautiful. This of course pissed Suzuki off, and you could see from the first wristlock on that Hangman wasn't gonna have it easy this night. His beatdown was even more grumpy & vicious than usual; brutal work over the arm & those strikes of his are beautiful in the most violent way possible. Hangman's selling was pretty damn great, and his brief comebacks ruled; I love me a good, well timed & done SPIT SPOT, and here the one Hangman delivered to Suzuki was just awesome. Another thing I loved about the match was Suzuki's amazing selling of Hangman's lariats - Hangman throws a good one in general, but here Suzuki helped to make them look truly devastating. The finish too, so, so, so good. Perfectly done upset victory. Excellent stuff all around. "COME ON FUCKING BOY!"


I don't agree with your first sentence at all, but I gotta say sometimes when you rate a match higher than everyone else you can give some solid reasoning behind it. Other times not so much and I don't see it whatsoever p), but for this one really won me over. Think I may need to rewatch this at some point. (Y)


----------



## MC

People really like the hangman Page match? Hardly remember what happened except Suzuki attacked Page with chairs.


----------



## Taroostyles

G1 Night 9

Okada vs Yoshi-Hashi-****

G1 Night 10

Ibushi/Ishii-*****
Omega/Sanada-****1/2

Ibushi and Ishii are both mad men and that is my MOTT so far just ahead of Naito/Omega and Goto/Ishii.


----------



## WOKELAND2

*YES:A-Kid vs Zack Sabre Jr - Triple W(White Wolf Wrestling) Total Rumble 8 *****

A-Kid is the future .... The atmosphere of the match is HOT(One aspect that Zack praised the place), A-Kid is a great interpreter who knows the difference when executing submissions and adapting to it or without leaving his style.

It is VERY recommended (until Zack recommended it in his tweet)


----------



## Taroostyles

G1 Night 11

Elgin vs Okada-****1/4

G1 Night 12

Omega vs ZSJ-****
Ibushi vs Goto-****1/2


----------



## Corey

*WWN Championship:* Joey Janela (c) vs. Darby Allin _(EVOLVE 109)_ ***** (YES!)*

This was an unexpected YES, but hey this was a great match. Lots of drama & excitement and some nasty bumps along the way. Darby's offense always feel so unique and original. It leaves me in awe at times tbh because he's so different than everyone else. Check this out sometime if you have a chance.

*No Holds Barred:* Tracy Williams vs. Chris Dickinson - **** 3/4*


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*G1 Climax 28, Night 17:

Hiroshi Tanahashi v. Kazuchika Okada - **** 3/4 (YES !)*


----------



## DELITE

G1 Climax Day 17

Elgin vs Makabe ***3/4 - No but recommended
Yoshi Hashi vs Hangman ***1/2
Minoru Suzuki vs Bad Luck Fale ***1/4
EVIL vs White **** - No but highly recommended 
Kazuchika Okada vs Hiroshi Tanahashi ***3/4 - I feel like they didn't bring something new to their match (Except that Discus Clothesline) and that selling...


----------



## Taroostyles

G1 Night 13

Okada vs Suzuki-****1/2 (Best A block match til this point)

G1 Night 14

Omega vs Ishii-*****

My God, I had 2 of their 3 encounters last year at 5* and this makes 3. For as much as the Omega/Okada series gets insane Love, this series and Omega/Naito are just as good and maybe even better at times. 

Ishii is the fucking MVP of this G1 by far, 3 5* matches with Omega, Ibushi, and Goto and another just under with Naito. This match is just ahead of him and Ibushi and Naito/Omega. I had chills when it was over. Insane.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Tanahashi vs. Okada part 2424242495854*

Tanahashi spends at least half of the match working over the leg of Okada, and of course he rules at it - the standout spot of the match was certainly the Cloverleaf one; they milked it to the max & it was such well done drama. Okada's selling was, well, certainly just as expected, which is not a good thing; he did the usual Okada limb "selling" where he does all of his movez like nothing, then grabs his leg a bit. Sigh. Another thing that disappointed me greatly was the lack of urgency from Okada, especially in the last 10 minutes or so; the whole thing about the match was that Okada needed THE WIN to go to the finals, Tana would be okay with the draw, but if I hadn't known that, by watching the final 5 minutes of the match, I'd feel like their actual roles would be reversed; Okada wrestled like he always does, but it was Tana who showed masterful levels of urgency. Great performance from him, "the usual" from Okada & a very generic/expected match structure. ****


----------



## MC

*NJPW G1 Climax 28 Day Fifteen 05/08*

*Yes To: Kazuchika Okada vs EVIL *****
Great main event. Some call backs to their KOPW and G1 matches. Nice counters. Both looked like they were equal throughout the match. They both looked great at the end of the match and the crowd went mental for the match.

*NJPW G1 Climax Day Sixteen 08/08*

*No To: Hirooki Goto vs Zack Sare Jr **1/4*
This felt rushed which most ZSJ’s matches have felt this G1. Very rush and no time being give to ZSJ to truly get into the swing of things. This is a massive flaw I have with ZSJ, he doesn't work within small match times. ZSJ wasn't very good on top, but Goto was good. Only good parts of the match were Goto’s selling of ZSJ’s awful, awful strikes. Truly awful, how soft where they. And the references to Inoki are hilarious as well. :lmao

*No But Recommend: Tetsuya Naito vs SANADA ***3/4*
One of the best built matches of the G1 and it delivered. It was less about a battle for the win and the battle of showing off who was more “tranquillo”. It was simple storytelling and both looked equal. One thing I did find odd was the lack of crowd heat for the match at times. There was never silence but more scatters of noise. It’s hard to explain but it there was times where they crowd was cheering heavily. It was on and off. Guess that’s what a lack of true animosity can do to a match. 


*NJPW G1 Climax 28 A Block 10/08*

*Yes To: Kazuchika Okada vs Hiroshi Tanahashi ****3/4*

Ahhhhh. They did it again!! When they announced the math went past 20 minutes I was like “what??!”. This flew by like a breeze. Tanahashi having Okada scouted every second of the match, no matter what Okada did, he couldn't get the better of Tanahashi. And the call backs, whether it was the ending of their last G1 match or the ending to their first match, they were down really well and created some dramatic moments. The near falls nearly gave me a heart attack. Okada selling was pretty awful, not that Tanahashi's was any better and it stops me from giving the big 5 but the match was still fantastic. One of their best and one of the best in the G1.


----------



## RainmakerV2

NastyYaffa said:


> *Tanahashi vs. Okada part 2424242495854*
> 
> Tanahashi spends at least half of the match working over the leg of Okada, and of course he rules at it - the standout spot of the match was certainly the Cloverleaf one; they milked it to the max & it was such well done drama. Okada's selling was, well, certainly just as expected, which is not a good thing; he did the usual Okada limb "selling" where he does all of his movez like nothing, then grabs his leg a bit. Sigh. Another thing that disappointed me greatly was the lack of urgency from Okada, especially in the last 10 minutes or so; the whole thing about the match was that Okada needed THE WIN to go to the finals, Tana would be okay with the draw, but if I hadn't known that, by watching the final 5 minutes of the match, I'd feel like their actual roles would be reversed; Okada wrestled like he always does, but it was Tana who showed masterful levels of urgency. Great performance from him, "the usual" from Okada & a very generic/expected match structure. ****


Sigh with the Okada hate. Once the 25 minute call hit Okada went for the rainmaker about 12 times. How much more urgent can you get? And someone complaining about a leg not being sold when they're in a match with the king of TananosellsLOL!


----------



## Corey

Not as low on the rating as you Yaffa, but we agree on many of the same points. 

Tanahashi vs. Okada - **** 1/4* 

Fuck Okada, man. Tanahashi is out here understanding urgency and he actually WANTS to win the match. He's out here destroying a knee, hitting a styles clash, cloverleaf, high fly flow, dragon suplex, twist and shout, etc etc. All Okada can do is give us piss poor selling, 19 dropkicks, and 12 rainmaker attempts (not accurate counts but you get it). TRY SOMETHING ELSE MAN. Jesus.  Very happy that Tana got to advance although it would've been totally amazing if he just got the win in the final seconds after the high fly flow, but this match is nowhere near the best of the tournament. Don't get me wrong, Tanahashi's knee selling wasn't perfect either but it was sure as hell better than what Okada gave us. One pretty incredible performance and another shitty one leaves this in the middle for me.

If Tana brings that performance again, whether it's against Omega or Naito (I really don't think it's gonna be Ibushi), we're in for one hell of a spectacle. :mark:


----------



## WOKELAND2

Bad selling? Lack of urgency???? What the fuck are you talking about?


----------



## MC

Okada's selling was horrific as was Tanahashi's. :shrug Do disagree with the lack of urgency though. As Corey said, Okada constantly went for his BIG moves that end the match which is hardly lacking urgency. Though I don't see that as a criticism within the context. . Everyone does that. Tanahashi constantly goes for HFF, Naito and his million Destino. Omega with his V-Triggers. Whatever. Not a big deal.


----------



## NastyYaffa

RainmakerV2 said:


> Sigh with the Okada hate. Once the 25 minute call hit Okada went for the rainmaker about 12 times. How much more urgent can you get? And someone complaining about a leg not being sold when they're in a match with the king of TananosellsLOL!


He went for the same moves he always does in every single match he has whether it's against YOSHI-HASHI in the middle of the G1 or a live-or-die situation like here vs. Tana, with the same boring body language & facial expressions. I didn't see any urgency in it at all.

I agree that Tana sold the knee pretty poorly btw, but my goodness he still did it like 20 times better than Okada.


----------



## MC

Woah, I never once saw Tanahashi favour his leg at all. At least Okada sold it once before no selling


----------



## RainmakerV2

NastyYaffa said:


> He went for the same moves he always does in every single match he has whether it's against YOSHI-HASHI in the middle of the G1 or a live-or-die situation like here vs. Tana, with the same boring body language & facial expressions. I didn't see any urgency in it at all.
> 
> I agree that Tana sold the knee pretty poorly btw, but my goodness he still did it like 20 times better than Okada.


So what dude lol. Jay White had a chance to win the block and he was still out there fucking around with Kevin Kelly and trying to knock them off air. Omega has a broken heel or whatever the fuck and was still out there doing 20 V Triggers with Zack fucking Sabre. Tanahashi is holding on to Texas Cloverleafs for 10 minutes fresh off a Torn Bicep that had been getting worked the whole match. The top guys in NJPW do their shit. They get their shit in. Does it make sense all the time? No. But to give a match like that 2 stars because oc it just makes you look like a miserable dude tbh. No offense.


----------



## NastyYaffa




----------



## XRainmakerX

I mean that when you have your leg worked on, you should continue the match in a wheelchair but if you don't do so, you are an awful seller. 

PS It's logical to try to hide your injury to mislead your opponent that your leg isn't actually injured.


----------



## NastyYaffa

The Okada cultists are very sensitive, to say the least 

Watch any Kawada match where his leg gets beaten the fuck out by anyone & see how that stacks up against Okada's cyborg legs. I know it's hard to believe if you only watch 2010's NJPW, but the Japanese can sell body parts!


----------



## WOKELAND2

Basically he wants the coherence of a physics book, something absurd.

Yes, it is clear that you must be consistent in the selling, but it is obvious that after a while you recover at times, it is very logical.


----------



## Martins

NastyYaffa said:


> The Okada cultists are very sensitive, to say the least
> 
> Watch any Kawada match where his leg gets beaten the fuck out by anyone & see how that stacks up against Okada's cyborg legs. I know it's hard to believe if you only watch 2010's NJPW, but the Japanese can sell body parts!


Don't even need to go that far back. Just strap Okada to a chair, Clockwork Orange-style, and have him watch Chris Masters vs. Drew McIntyre from some 2011 episode of Superstars on repeat so he'll learn from a Master (8*D) how to actually sell a fucking leg.

Haven't seen this match yet, but Okada's selling being subpar at times shouldn't really be breaking news to anybody.

Edit: Also a bit late for this but *YES* to Ibushi vs. Ishii from Day 10 of G1. There are few things I love more than when Ishii starts getting the shit kicked out of him and toyed with, then he just gets up and puts on this confused look as if he's saying "boy who the fuck are YOU" and straight up bites back with twice the aggression :mark Also love it when Ibushi tries to do the same but ends up getting the shit kicked out of him some more for a while anyway :lmao Throat punches tho :mark *****+*


----------



## MC

Ignore them Yaffa, it was absolutely terrible selling and Okada is my all time favourite.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Tanahashi-Okada *YES* and 5*


----------



## TD Stinger

Yes to:

*G1 Climax Day 17: Kazuchika Okada vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi*

Certainly not their best match together I've seen. But selling or no selling, you can't beat the drama and tension there was in the last 10 minutes or so.

Not as great match as I hoped, but still pretty damn great nonetheless.


----------



## antoniomare007

*NO *to Tanahashi vs Okada from the G-1. Another Okada match were I end up not giving a flying fuck about anything until the last 10 minutes. 



NastyYaffa said:


> The Okada cultists are very sensitive, to say the least
> 
> Watch any Kawada match where his leg gets beaten the fuck out by anyone & see how that stacks up against Okada's cyborg legs. I know it's hard to believe if you only watch 2010's NJPW, but the Japanese can sell body parts!


You don't even need to go further than this year, seems to me you need more Takuya Nomura and Strong BJ in your life.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

G1 Climax 
*YES* Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Kazuchika Okada ****½


----------



## Corey

WOKELAND2 said:


> Bad selling? Lack of urgency???? What the fuck are you talking about?


Man I've seen idk how many Okada matches now where his leg gets worked over for an extensive period of time and it doesn't hamper his offense in any way at all or even slow him down. We'll see the same dropkick sequence over and over and over again, the same tombstone, etc etc. I know we're watching the same matches.



MC 16 said:


> Okada's selling was horrific as was Tanahashi's. :shrug Do disagree with the lack of urgency though. As Corey said, Okada constantly went for his BIG moves that end the match which is hardly lacking urgency. Though I don't see that as a criticism within the context. . Everyone does that.* Tanahashi constantly goes for HFF, Naito and his million Destino. Omega with his V-Triggers.* Whatever. Not a big deal.


Oh I completely agree with this and when it gets excessive, it annoys me and I point it out. This is exactly what happened with the rainmaker attempts imo. When Tanahashi has already countered it like 5 times, why continue to try and hit? You just look stupid and the drama is lost. Tanahashi at least varied his offense greatly. He would use different combinations of offense to lay out Okada for the HFF attempt or even different moves to try and win in general, really. Okada was stuck on Rainmaker, Rainmaker, Rainmaker, wait maybe I should do a tombstone first, Rainmaker. You get it. 

Maybe it's part of a story where he gets a new finisher because this one doesn't work anymore. :lol



MC 16 said:


> Woah, I never once saw Tanahashi favour his leg at all. At least Okada sold it once before no selling


He slightly did at times. Grabbed it after that HFF to the floor and at one point when he hops over the ropes he does a slight pause to show the knee isn't 100%. It wasn't perfect at all but he also didn't have it worked over nearly as long as Okada did.


----------



## Yeah1993




----------



## Desecrated

Selling is just a weird subject and something no-one is ever going to universaslly agree on. I thought they showed the wear and tear of their legs better than Omega showed how much an isolated and specific attack on the heel bothered him. I see the case, I just don't see it as 5 or 6 out of 10 bad. I'd say it was one of Okada's better displays of selling this year. The points with not mixing up moves when selling is something I've always ragged on about but it's the parcel and package of NJPW. I give wrestlers cookie points for when they mix it up (Looking at you, KUSHIDA). Either you have to adjust to it, or it's not for you I guess?

So I have to hitch my wagon on the Wokeland2 & Rainmaker train. Someone, please wake me up so I can jump if it's about to crash.


----------



## XRainmakerX

Have you ever been in a pro wrestling ring to talk about long-term selling? I mean that when you haven't done any fighting sports to know what the pain exactly is, you can only guess. I have heard that the adrenaline is at the maximum when you are fighting and all the pain comes after the match. So in this case, you can't blame Okada or Tanahashi for not selling the leg.

I'm OK with the consistent selling as well because it makes the story of the match more compelling.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Yeah1993 said:


>


----------



## WOKELAND2

Corey said:


> Man I've seen idk how many Okada matches now where his leg gets worked over for an extensive period of time and it doesn't hamper his offense in any way at all or even slow him down. We'll see the same dropkick sequence over and over and over again, the same tombstone, etc etc. I know we're watching the same matches.



Examples? with the exception of the Okada Vs Omega II


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

*YES!* To Omega/Ibushi. I'm going 5 stars for that one.


----------



## NastyYaffa

WOKELAND2 said:


> Examples? with the exception of the Okada Vs Omega II


Literally any match where he gets his leg worked over. The biggest example would be the Suzuki title match from last year.


----------



## Mordecay

YES to SANADA vs Ishii G1 day 18 ****1/2
YES to Ibushi vs Omega G1 day 18 *****


----------



## Ace

Ibushi/Omega **** 1/2

Match was great and the spots were awesome, but I feel they went overboard with the big move kick outs. Not my thing. The crowd didn't seem super hot like they do for classics like last nights match, which felt like it had more emotion and investment than today's.

No but recommend 
Naito vs ZSJ *** 3/4


----------



## TD Stinger

Yes to:

*NJPW G1 Climax Day 18: Kenny Omega vs. Kota Ibushi*

What a car crash match. These two went 100mph from the opening bell and never once did it feel like (at least for me) that they were doing too much. From a beautiful Triangle Moonsault, to Springboard Hurricanrana, to an inverted Piledriver on the apron, big kicks, big knees, and even a Tiger Bomb from the top rope. The laid it all out there for under 25 minutes.

And the amazing thing is, it still felt like they were holding back at times given the time limit and this is just their 1st match.

I'll also give a shout too:

*NJPW G1 Climax Day 18: SANADA vs. Tomohiro Ishii*

Might be my favorite SANADA performance ever. He showed so much fire and heart and that really shone through at the end. So many great counters down the stretch and another example of how good Ishii can be.


----------



## WOKELAND2

NastyYaffa said:


> Literally any match where he gets his leg worked over. The biggest example would be the Suzuki title match from last year.


This example is widely used, but not at all explained.

Yes, in that match he did not have a correct selling, since his combacks were not very convincing, but that is not going to be a bad selling.


----------



## Corey

WOKELAND2 said:


> Examples? with the exception of the Okada Vs Omega II


Okada/Suzuki from New Beginning. One of the absolute worst matches NJPW has produced in the last couple years. Also I'm sure there's another match with Tanahashi where it happens but none of them really stand out to me right now so I can't tell you which one.


----------



## Taroostyles

G1 Night 14 

Ibushi vs Naito-****3/4

Just a shade under last year's match as a whole but this was still amazing. Athletically these 2 might be the best in the biz and they showed it here. Definitely in the top 10 matches of the tourney.

G1 Night 18

Omega vs Ibushi-*****

Wow. The main thing I really loved here is they didn't play up any sympathy from either man for each other, it was balls to the wall from the bell. There was some stuff here you only see from these 2 together and it made it feel even more special. This was 6 years in the making and did not disappoint. I also liked that they really wrestled a more classic style match that felt like a war. This is right there with Naito/Omega, Ishii/Omega, Ishii/Goto, and Ishii/Ibushi for best match this tourney. I'll have to rewatch all 5 again for sure.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*G1 Climax 28, Night 18:**

Tomohiro Ishii v. SANADA - **** 1/2 (YES !)

Zack Sabre Jr. v. Tetsuya Naito - **** 1/2 (YES !)

Kota Ibushi v. Kenny Omega - ***** (YES !)*


----------



## WOKELAND2

Corey said:


> Okada/Suzuki from New Beginning. One of the absolute worst matches NJPW has produced in the last couple years. Also I'm sure there's another match with Tanahashi where it happens but none of them really stand out to me right now so I can't tell you which one.


As I said before, this example is very used, but little explained because it is bad.


About the other example, if you do not know what it is, why the hell do you put it on as one?


----------



## MC

*G1 Climax 28 Night 18 11/08*

*Yes To: SANADA vs Tomohiro Ishii ****1/2*

Two of the best wrestlers in the G1 so far was always going to be something great. The reaction from the crowd when the match came up said it all. This was tremendous. Both were excellent. Little homages to Mutoh by SANADA, Ishii doing is usual thing. Both using the fighting spirit spots excellent without overdoing which the Ishii/Ibushi match did. Good selling as well. Awesome match


*Yes To: Kenny Omega vs Kota Ibushi ****1/4*

This was surprising more grounded than I thought it would be. They totally did loads of dangerous spots but I expected way more. I suppose that's where the time restraints some in. The match was certainly tremendous. Some excellent striking, some nice call backs to their other matches such as the Phoenix splash sequence that Ibushi won their other match with. Some decent selling at times as well. Normally Omega's overuse of the V-Trigger can be annoying but in this situation and this being a must win for him, I can buy that's him wanting to win so badly. Awesome match.

*No but recommend Hirooki Goto vs Juice Robinson ***3/4*

This sort has been building since February last year when Goto dominated Juice in their match and Juice and slowly being getting better and better with every meeting and it climaxed here. Both were very equal, Juice looked sure of himself in the match, knew exactly what he was going to do and did it well.

*No To: Tetsuya Naito vs Zack Sabre Jr **1/2*

This was okay. Rather basic for the most part, there was some nice sense of urgency in the beginning by Naito but then the pace slowed and nothing much really happened and dragged until the end. Also, Sabre sold the Destino for like 5-7 seconds before hitting his own move. Um.. Okay. Naito obviously didn't care too much and ZSJ doesn't work in these 15 minutes matches unless he is on the defensive


----------



## Corey

*G1 Climax B Block:* Kenny Omega vs. Kota Ibushi _(NJPW 8/11)_ ***** 1/2 (YES!!!)*

An insane barrage of offense for 20+ minutes straight. That's quite literally all you can say about this. I sure as hell enjoyed it but I don't think it was the best match of the tournament and it only scratched the surface of what they're capable of against each other too. Not much in terms of story and it definitely didn't have the drama of Omega/Ishii, but some absolutely disgusting moves that left a hush over the crowd at times.

Ishii vs. SANADA - **** 3/4* (This is being overrated to all hell )
Naito vs. ZSJ - **** 3/4*


----------



## WOKELAND2

Corey said:


> (This is being overrated to all hell )


why?


----------



## Corey

WOKELAND2 said:


> why?


I would prefer if you actually used your own words to talk about how much you enjoyed a match before I continue wasting mine on you.


----------



## XRainmakerX

YES to:
Kenny Omega vs. Kota Ibushi ****3/4
Tetsuya Naito vs. Zack Sabre Jr. ****1/4
Tomohiro Ishii vs. SANADA ****1/4

Better later than never, YES to these G1 matches:
Kazuchika Okada vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi *****
Tetsuya Naito vs. SANADA ****
Tomohiro Ishii vs. Juice Robinson ****
Kazuchika Okada vs. EVIL ****
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Michael Elgin ****
Kota Ibushi vs. Tetsuya Naito ****1/2
Kenny Omega vs. Tomohiro Ishii ****3/4
Kazuchika Okada vs. Minoru Suzuki ****
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. EVIL ****
Kota Ibushi vs. Hirooki Goto ****
Kenny Omega vs. Zack Sabre Jr. ****1/4
Kazuchika Okada vs. Michael Elgin ****
Kenny Omega vs. SANADA ****1/4
Kota Ibushi vs. Tomohiro Ishii ****3/4
Kazuchika Okada vs. YOSHI-HASHI ****
Kota Ibushi vs. SANADA ****1/4
Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Tomohiro Ishii ****
Tomohiro Ishii vs. Hirooki Goto ****3/4
Tetsuya Naito vs. Juice Robinson ****
Zack Sabre Jr. vs. SANADA ****
Kazuchika Okada vs. Hangman Page ****
Kenny Omega vs. Hirooki Goto ****1/4
Tetsuya Naito vs. Tomohiro Ishii ****1/2
Kota Ibushi vs. Juice Robinson ****
Michael Elgin vs. Hangman Page ****
Kenny Omega vs. Tetsuya Naito ****1/2
Kota Ibushi vs. Zack Sabre Jr. ****3/4
Minoru Suzuki vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi ****1/4
Kazuchika Okada vs. Jay White ****

Some other 2018 stuff
Kazuchika Okada vs. Kenny Omega *****
Jay White vs. Juice Robinson ****1/2
WALTER vs. Darby Allin (EVOLVE) ****3/4
WALTER vs. Timothy Thatcher (Progress) ****3/4
Jay Lethal vs. Dalton Castle ****1/2
Kazuchika Okada vs. Tetsuya Naito ****3/4
Kazuchika Okada vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (Sakura Genesis) ****3/4
Marty Scurll vs. Will Ospreay ****1/2
Kazuchika Okada vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (Dontaku) ****3/4
Minoru Suzuki vs. Hirooki Goto ****1/2
Will Ospreay vs. Hiromu Takahashi vs. KUSHIDA vs. Marty Scurll ****1/2
Chris Jericho vs. Kenny Omega ****3/4
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Minoru Suzuki (New Beginning) ****3/4
Kazuchika Okada vs. SANADA ****1/2
Hiromu Takahashi vs. Will Ospreay (New Beginning) ****1/2
Hiromu Takahashi vs. Will Ospreay (Dominion) ****1/2
Hiromu Takahashi vs. Dragon Lee (G1 Special) ****1/4
Golden Lovers vs. Young Bucks *****
Hiromu Takahashi vs. Taiji Ishimori ****3/4
Kazuchika Okada vs. Minoru Suzuki (Anniversary) ****1/4
Kyle O'Reilly and Roderick Strong vs. Tyler Bate and Trent Seven ****1/2
Matt Riddle vs. Shane Strickland (EVOLVE 104) ****1/2
Matt Riddle vs. Keith Lee (EVOLVE 105) ****1/2 
Johnny Gargano vs. Tommaso Ciampa (Chicago) ****1/2
Johnny Gargano vs. Tommaso Ciampa (New Orleans) ****1/2
Andrade Almas vs. Johnny Gargano ****3/4
Zack Sabre Jr. vs Hiroshi Tanahashi ****3/4
Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Kota Ibushi (Cup) ****1/2
Zack Sabre Jr. vs. SANADA (Cup) ****1/4
Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Tetsuya Naito (Cup) ****1/4
Michael Elgin vs. Tomohiro Ishii ****1/2


----------



## Taroostyles

G1 Night 15 

Elgin vs Tanahashi-****1/4

Another A block match that was great but the finish was just so rough. I honestly think it was ****1/2+ until the end, I loved the dynamic between these 2 and feel this is one of the more underrated matches of the tourney. 

Okada vs EVIL-****1/2

This was to me the best A block match through night 15, what a performance from both men. The finishing stretch is absolutely fantastic and even in defeat EVIL was elevated here. Loved the power battle back and forth that felt different to me than anything we've seen in this tourney. This is even more underrated than Elgin/Tana, fantastic match.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Ishii vs. SANADA - ***1/4
Omega vs. Ibushi - ***3/4

*Naito vs. ZSJ - ****1/4 - YES!*

An absolutely tremendous match. Loved Zack being so pissed off at Naito for some reason; he really sold his sense of dislike towards him brilliantly. Even more brutal than usual with some of his work over him. Naito was really great too, with his mind games, trying to irritate Zack even more so than he already is - some awesome work on the neck too during his comebacks, and Zack sold it greatly; great spot in that when he went for the Manjigatame, he couldn't apply it fully, because of the damage Naito had done to his neck. The best of the 3 matches they've had against each other so far.


----------



## DELITE

*G1 Climax Day 18
*
Tonga vs Yano ****
Ishii vs Sanada ***** - No but highly recommended*
Robinson vs Goto *****1/4 - No but highly recommended*
ZSJ vs Naito ****3/4 - No but recommended*
Ibushi vs Omega *****1/2 - YES*


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

G1 Climax
*YES* Zack Sabre Jr vs Tetsuya Naito ****¼

*YES* Kota Ibushi vs Kenny Omega ****¾

Big thanks to NJPW world for putting a big advert for Ibushi vs Tanahashi on the website immediately spoiling the final night of Block B.


----------



## Corey

-***** Italiano- said:


> Big thanks to NJPW world for putting a big advert for Ibushi vs Tanahashi on the website immediately spoiling the final night of Block B.


Yeah same. So much for trying to go unspoiled. :no:


----------



## TD Stinger

-***** Italiano- said:


> Big thanks to NJPW world for putting a big advert for Ibushi vs Tanahashi on the website immediately spoiling the final night of Block B.





Corey said:


> Yeah same. So much for trying to go unspoiled. :no:


Well you know guys, had you gotten up early enough to watch it live like the rest of us, you wouldn't have this problem....... .


----------



## Corey

TD Stinger said:


> Well you know guys, had you gotten up early enough to watch it live like the rest of us, you wouldn't have this problem....... .


5 AM is way too damn early for wrestling. :lol


----------



## TD Stinger

Corey said:


> 5 AM is way too damn early for wrestling. :lol


Ah, but that's why you get up about an hour or so after show time to avoid the tag matches and get right into the stuff that matters.


----------



## Corey

TD Stinger said:


> Ah, but that's why you get up about an hour or so after show time to avoid the tag matches and get right into the stuff that matters.


Still too early for me.  Rather just wake up when I wake up and watch from there. PREFERABLY unspoiled... damn NJPW World...


----------



## LilOlMe

Corey said:


> Still too early for me.  Rather just wake up when I wake up and watch from there. PREFERABLY unspoiled... damn NJPW World...


Complain on Twitter. They actually changed the page last time because of that.

I'm too terrified to even look back a page here, lol.


----------



## antoniomare007

*HELL YES* to* Kota Ibushi vs Kenny Omega - G1 Climax 8/11/18*

Fucking awesome match. Loved the first 10 minutes, every counter was done because the other guy knew what was coming, not because it would look cool - therefore it didn't come off as choreographed - and from the moment Ibushi lands his first kick (right in Kenny's neck) you know this is not gonna be a friendly encounter. It didn't have the level of excess of Kenny vs Ishii and I'm glad it didn't because it made some of spots feel as impactful as possible, considering the context and the two wrestlers involved. Good and decisive finish. I wish this was more of the staple for big New Japan main events.

By the way, I pray Terry Funk that tomorrow we get asshole heel Tanahashi for the Finals, I need Budokan to lose their collective shit for Ibushi.


----------



## Dr. Middy

Watching the B Block finals now. Thankfully I've been able to avoid spoilers and all, but I haven't posted the matches I'd recommend for the last few nights. Oops :lol

*YES to Minoru Suzuki vs Hangman Page - NJPW: G1 Climax 28 - Night 15 - Block A*

Well well, we got Page’s surprise huge win here. This was a very fun match, full of some nice crowd brawling, an always evil bastard in Minoru, and a good performance by Hangman. Loved some of the counters from the right of passage into the sleeper, and the out of nowhere right of passage for the finish. 

******

*YES to Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Michael Elgin - NJPW: G1 Climax 28 - Night 15 - Block A*

BATTLE OF THE TORN BICEPS

Turned out to actually be a great match, especially by the end where it transitioned to a very solid match to a great match. Elgin looked great with all of his power moves, and I always admire how Tanahashi is able to build great matches simply with some different combination of high fly flow, a dragon screw, twist and shout, and slingblades. He definitely seems to have a five moves of doom now, but its how he utilizes it where it just isn’t noticeable that often.

The win was surprising, and honestly it seemed botched, so Elgin feels a bit weakened in the process.

******

*YES to EVIL vs Kazuchika Okada - NJPW: G1 Climax 28 - Night 15 - Block A*

Excellent main event, just like they did at last year’s G1. It’s interesting, because I really enjoyed both this match and last year’s G1 match they had, but really didn’t care for their actual title match at all. 

There was a lot of good drama in this match, since we knew EVIL already had the ability to defeat Okada, so it wasn’t outside the realm of possibility. EVIL himself was the best he looked all tournament, dominating Okada at times, who also looked better here than he had most of the tournament as well. We got some good ramp brawling, Okada delivering a flurry of dropkicks which sent EVIL down the ramp, as well as a picture perfect missile dropkick off the ring, and two terrific near falls with each guy doing the other guy’s finish. It was electric down the stretch, and both guys delivered once again.

*****1/4
*

*YES to Tomohiro Ishii vs Juice Robinson - NJPW: G1 Climax 28 - Night 16 - Block B
*
We got another wonderfully great Ishii style match, with the addition of a very heart driven Juice Robinson. This time, Juice tried to prove he was just as tough as Ishii and had just as much heart, but he foolishly thought he could beat Ishii at his own game. What we got was a slugfest with some big moves thrown in at the end, as well as some great counters in an excellent hot stretch to the finish. Great match, which maybe sets up a title defense in the future.

******

*YES to SANADA vs Tetsuya Naito - NJPW: G1 Climax 28 - Night 16 - Block B
*
Excellent match, which was really fun because they knew each other well, since stablemates and all. Liked how they both sort of taunted one another, and how SANADA even tried to steal Naito’s destino for a great near fall. It was good storytelling that Naito still treated SANADA just like any other competitor because of his focus at getting the win. Overall, really fun with some nice counters peppered along it. 

******

*YES to Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Kazuchika Okada - NJPW: G1 Climax 28 - Night 17 - Block A
*
Had a feeling this would end up going to a draw to avoid pinning either guy, and that’s exactly what happened. 

Overall, this was a very methodically paced match for awhile, with both guys doing leg work on one another initially. I liked what they were doing there, but what hurt it for me was their lack of selling of their legs, moreso Okada than Tanahashi. Their pace grew increasingly frantic as the match wore on and time expired, till the last 5 minutes or so where every big move elicited huge crowd responses, including great near falls and Tana countering out of the rainmaker with as many ways as he could manage.

I really like Tana winning, because I’m curious where that leads, and if we possibly get an Omega/Tanahashi WK match, which would be awesome and a fresh matchup. 

*****1/2
*


----------



## Dr. Middy

*NJPW: G1 Climax 28 - Night 18 - Block B*

*NO but Recommended - Juice Robinson vs Hirooki Goto*

A very good match that turned into a nice back and forth affair from both guys. Juice working on Goto’s arm knowing how banged up Goto had been coming out of the Sabre match was nice, and I like that Juice ended the tournament on a high note. Juice’s tournament was very good, Goto’s was awesome and chock full of great matches.

****3/4
*
*YES to Tomohiro Ishii vs SANADA *

Goddamn! It’s like a given now that every Ishii match is going to be a tremendous match, and the only exception is somebody like Tame Tonga. We got another tremendous match here, which initially I expected to be something of a styles clash, but turned into SANADA trying to beat Ishii at his own match, even borrowing a move or two from one another, but using his own offense at the same time. 

They really went balls to the wall on the second half of this, breaking out plenty of counters. Ishii even fought through the skull end for a straight minute, and actually just got up and kept going, which I wasn’t crazy about because it sort of weakens that move for SANADA, but it is ISHII after all. He was able to take and dish all the punishment SANADA gave, and he ended the tournament strong. 

Ishii this tournament has had one of the best stretches of great matches I can remember. 

*****1/2
*

*YES to Zack Sabre Jr. vs Tetsuya Naito*

This was a rematch from earlier this year when Sabre tapped out Naito to start his NJ Cup run.

Mind games were done from the start, with Naito pissing off Sabre a ton, I don’t remember ever seeing Sabre look this urgent and angry going into a match. He definitely had Naito scouted though, countering a lot of his moves with all the wacky submissions you can imagine. Eventually, this pissed of Naito too, who suddenly became more vicious as the match went on. 

They kept ramping it up, with both of them getting angerer as they started throwing some shots, including a hell of a slap to the face by Naito. Then suddenly, to my absolute shock, Sabre won with a Zack driver and eliminated Naito. Wow. My only problem there is Ibushi sort of no sold the destino, but it’s a minor complaint.

Just an awesome, tremendous match.

*****1/2
*
*YES to Kenny Omega vs Kota Ibushi*

Kota really doesn’t like his neck is a running joke for a reason, holy fuck some of the spots he took in this match. Kenny dropping him after he tried to counter a OWA into a reverse rana was insane, as was the double underhook piledriver Omega did on the apron. The Tiger driver was insane, as was the double stomp Ibushi did to Omega’s head on the top rope, and the insane moonsault into double knees. I could go on but you get the point.

It initially started with both guys going pretty damn stiff on one another, almost as if they understood how hard they could hit one another because of how well they knew one another. Some of what they were doing looked stiff as can be, and there were even glimpses where they didn’t want to go as insane as they went, but knew they had to. Only gripe is that I wished Omega was literally just out from the knee he took from Ibushi to win, but that’s a small gripe.

A wonderful, brutal, dangerous match that I think would definitely be even more crazy if they do it again. 

*****3/4
*


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

*YES!* to Tanahashi/Ibushi


I have given 5 stars to 5 matches this year, and 3 of them have been in the last week or so lol. I think this one may well be the best of the bunch though.


----------



## Ace

*Hell fucking YES to Tanahashi vs. Ibushi *****+*

It's my MOTY and my favorite match of all time.

There's 3 matches which have broken the scale for me Okada/Omega I, Okada/Shibata @ Sakura Genesis and now this.

I had goosebumps from the striking exchange and the finish was the most emotion I've probably ever felt watching pro wrestling.

Also, what the fuck with that 180 springboard moonsault? That was awesome :mark :mark


----------



## DELITE

*NJPW G1 Climax Final Day
*
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Kota Ibushi *****1/4 - No but highly recommended *


----------



## MC

*NJPW G1 Climax 28 Finals 12/08*

*Yes To Kota Ibushi vs Hiroshi Tanahashi ****3/4*

Tanahashi vs Ibushi was fantastic. Very intense match, Ibushi being ultra aggressive in the match, hitting his hard strikes and his nasty moonsault knees. Tanahashi and Ibushi both bring something out of each other. Some calls backs to their last match with the slapping sequences which was just brutal. The crowd was so hot for the match, very loud and split almost down the middle. Incredible match. Great finale as well. Poor Ibushi, no matter what he does, he just can't beat to Tanahashi. And judging from what happened after, Ibushi is starting to get sick of it. GO ACE~!


----------



## TD Stinger

Yes to:

*NJPW G1 Climax Finals: Kota Ibushi vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi*

GO ACE! Oh, and GO SHIBATA!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1028568825309147136
What a fucking match. From the beginning with Tana trying to out maneuver Ibushi. To Ibushi slapping the shit out of Tana and Tana who kept coming back for more. To Ibushi destroying Tana's neck only to keep surviving. And finally, to Tana hitting 3 High Fly Flows to win.

This match for sure earned a spot in my Top 10 for the year.


----------



## XRainmakerX

YES to:
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kota Ibushi *****


----------



## darkclaudio

No to Tanahashi vs Ibushi ***3/4


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

_*Tanahashi/Ibushi*_* - **** 3/4 (YES !)*


----------



## Illogical

lol @ anyone giving that match 5*. In this case, opinions can be wrong because there's no universe that match is worthy of 5*. I say this as a HUGE Tanahashi mark. You guys know what selling is, right? But hey it had a hot last 5 minutes so 5 motherfucking stars!!!!

I give this match a hell no.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Tanahashi w/Shibata	vs. Ibushi w/Omega *YES * and 5*


----------



## ZEROVampire

*YES to Tomohiro Ishii vs Kenny Omega from G1 Climax 28 Day 14 8/4 *****


----------



## Taroostyles

G1 Night 16

Ishii vs Juice-****
Naito vs Sanada-****

G1 Night 17

Okada vs Tanahashi-****3/4

While this was not quite as good as their Dontaku match from May, it was pretty damn close. I loved the structure and layout here, very much an old school classic heavyweight battle. The last few minute in the closing stretch is immense and I loved the fire from both men throughout. Honestly the finish is the only thing that really holds it back, it had to be that way but it still left a little to be desired.


----------



## Mordecay

YES to Tanahashi vs Ibushi G1 Finals ****3/4


----------



## Corey

Unpopular opinion time guys, don't hate me. 

**** 1/2* for Tana vs. Ibushi. To me it felt like one of those modern day NJPW main events where the bulk of it doesn't mean anything. Tana's leg work didn't go anywhere and it certainly wasn't sold. The strike exchange was really cool at first and I was diggin it but then it just kept going and it was there. The drama was there in the last 5 minutes (which was far and way the best part of the match) but we really didn't see anything from Ibushi that we didn't see the night before against Kenny, which is odd when you think about it. It's an enjoyable match for a 1 time watch but I didn't take much away from it other than the fact that I thought the finish was fucking awesome. 3 High Fly Flows, all in different manners to completely murder and finish Ibushi. That was sweet.


----------



## Dr. Middy

*YES to Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Kota Ibushi - NJPW: G1 Climax 28 - Finals
*
So, couple of qualms despite the high rating. They mentioned the work done on Kota’s knees, but that didn’t seem to really factor in much at all, and Ibushi was moving fine by the end of the match. Also, the match itself felt like it didn’t really begin to pick up until 15 minutes in or so, which seems to be a thing sometimes with these matches. 

That being said, I adored everything following this, so much so that it nearly counteracts everything I had problems with. Their storytelling was tremendous, with both guys pushing one another to a point beyond where they’d usually get, and this was especially evident in the unbelievable palm strike segment. Tanahashi gritting his teeth and powerwalking his way through Ibushi’s strikes was a hell of a visual. From there everything was just coated in a tremendous amount of drama, all the way down to the finish, a trio of huge high fly flows to finish off Ibushi. 

Also, huge props to the announcing here. They sold the story and drama extremely well, mentioned call backs on certain moves, mentioned the history throughout, and just were a complete delight which added greatly to the match as a whole. 

A nearly perfect finish to an unbelievably awesome tournament. 

*****3/4*



Corey said:


> Unpopular opinion time guys, don't hate me.
> 
> **** 1/2* for Tana vs. Ibushi. To me it felt like one of those modern day NJPW main events where the bulk of it doesn't mean anything. Tana's leg work didn't go anywhere and it certainly wasn't sold. The strike exchange was really cool at first and I was diggin it but then it just kept going and it was there. The drama was there in the last 5 minutes (which was far and way the best part of the match) but we really didn't see anything from Ibushi that we didn't see the night before against Kenny, which is odd when you think about it. It's an enjoyable match for a 1 time watch but I didn't take much away from it other than the fact that I thought the finish was fucking awesome. 3 High Fly Flows, all in different manners to completely murder and finish Ibushi. That was sweet.


I pretty much share a lot of your points. I could tell initially that it was going to be one of those kinds of NJPW main events, as they just started slow and continued slowly for what seemed like a really long time. Same goes for whatever leg work or knee work was being done that ultimately didn't factor too much into the end of the match.

Main difference is that I adored everything after the 15 minute point to an incredible degree :lol


----------



## Illogical

Dr. Middy said:


> * Same goes for whatever leg work or knee work was being done that ultimately didn't factor too much into the end of the match.lol*


*

Or the beginning or the middle. Ibushi literally had his leg worked on for a couple of minutes and then did his springboard 180 moonsault to the floor what seemed like 15 seconds after he got the advantage. So fucking stupid. He didn't sell the leg, at all.*


----------



## TJQ

Corey said:


> Unpopular opinion time guys, don't hate me.
> 
> **** 1/2* for Tana vs. Ibushi. To me it felt like one of those modern day NJPW main events where the bulk of it doesn't mean anything. Tana's leg work didn't go anywhere and it certainly wasn't sold. The strike exchange was really cool at first and I was diggin it but then it just kept going and it was there. The drama was there in the last 5 minutes (which was far and way the best part of the match) but we really didn't see anything from Ibushi that we didn't see the night before against Kenny, which is odd when you think about it. It's an enjoyable match for a 1 time watch but I didn't take much away from it other than the fact that I thought the finish was fucking awesome. 3 High Fly Flows, all in different manners to completely murder and finish Ibushi. That was sweet.


Unpopular doesn't mean wrong, understand that you're right and that's what matters. :farage


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

G1 Climax Final

*YES* Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Kota Ibushi ****3/4 Have to say I'm upset about ibushi not winning and taking us to the Golden Kingdom. Its a story that wrote itself and I really hate when wrestling companies leave those on the table. Still very hard to argue against Tanahashi when the entire crowd is chanting his name.


----------



## fabi1982

G1 Climax Final: Tanahashi vs. Ibushi **** 1/2

Great final in my opinion. As others said some parts where a little long, but the psychology of the match was very good. Sad Ibushi didnt win as I would have loved to see Kenny vs. Ibushi at WK, but anyways Tanahashi was loved by the audience so I am happy with the decision.


----------



## WOKELAND2

*YES:Shane Strickland Vs Matt Riddle- EVOLVE 108 ****1/4*

Strickland is a great performer heel, manages to be aggressive in this facet heel and works the arm quite well (although the Limbwork in EVOLVE 104 was much better, it is still remarkable).

And Riddle in his selling is quite good (although he did not sell his hand well at the beginning), it can also be said of his kick-outs, as well as making Strickland look like heel, in addition to making him feel victory of this something important.


----------



## MC

*NOAH Departure 05/08*

*Yes To: New Super Generation Army (Go Shiozaki, Katsuhiko Nakajima, Kenou & Masa Kitamiya) vs. Akitoshi Saito, Masato Tanaka, Naomichi Marufuji & Takashi Sugiura ****3/4 *

Now this was fantastic. I knew I'd like it but not this much. You can feel the chemistry between the teams. They all know how to get the best out of each other. Each others strengths and weaknesses and it shows. There was some tremendous wrestling. The way New SGA attacked the arm of Marufuji, all taking turns wrenching it, chopping it, turning it black and blue was awesome. The single interactions were awesome as well. In particular, Nakajima/Tanaka & Go/Sugi. Hell, Nakajima vs everyone. Nakajima was tremendous here. Great body language and displays of pure intensity and Aggression. The way he read Marufuji like book and dominated him, the way he went toe to toe with Masato Tanaka and deciding to pick on the veteran. Oh, I can go on. Nakajima proved right here why is the MVP of the year. Just perfect performance. As for Go Shiozaki and Takashi Sugiura,they were awesome as well. Go being the subtle heel and being relentless with the chops, making Sugi bleed early on. Being very dominate and commanding. Saito vs Kenoh was fun as well. Stayed mostly out of the match but when they were in the match, they did some good stuff. Masa Kitamiya was his usual self, showing great fire and and brought that extra chaotic feeling to the match. Everyone contributed something and made for one of the best matches of the year.

https://rutube.ru/video/aaa237ec43274a5dbe558e98e015782d/?pl_id=1067514&pl_type=user


----------



## WOKELAND2

Link?


----------



## Yeah1993

*YES* to these. I'm VERY VERY behind but working on it.

Lars Sullivan v. Killian Dain (NXT 4/18/18)
Holy fucking hell this has to have some of the most weirdly bad and awkward commentary I’ve ever heard. Would have been pure torture if not for the BEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEF. This didn’t have the energetic fisticuffs that you’ll see out of some Godzilla v. King Kong brawls but what planet would I have to exist on to not compliment two thick asses swapping power move sections while bleeding from the nose? I bloody dare you to watch this and tell me one move that didn’t have at LEAST solid impact on the match. Sullivan was able to level Dain with an elbow to the gut and kind of just chucking him down on the mat and my dude when shit that simple gets so much meaning, you have a friend in me. When BEEF chunky Heinz soup with extra muscle and PHATASSNESS makes a steel ring post shot, suplex on the outside, Irish whip into stairs, and steel chair shots feel very damaging then what is anyone else’s excuse? Sullivan on top was still clearly feeling all the shit he took in spite of being the dominant force at the time. He was really good at stumbling around too and I might to need to scope more of him just to see him maybe weeble wobble like Yokozuna one day against a smaller guy. Not sure what Dain has in mind for selling a couple times though. The German suplex he took was like he was trying to crossbody someone that was behind him. I mean that meant nothing to match I just thought it was weird and wanted to mention it just because. This was a jam and wrestling needs more of it. I watched it twice in a row and I almost NEVER do that.

Aleister Black v. Lars Sullivan (TakeOver Chicago 6/16/18)
Too fun. Black builds up momentum with his kicks and Sullivan lays him out with BEEF. Black blocking the headbutt with his knee but then curling over in pain was so fucking great and lead to some interesting moments where Black’s leg gave up after a few kicks. I really loved that bit where Sullivan blocked a kick by catching the leg and then threw Black over, making him backflip and land on his stomach. The little bit of blood coming from Sullivan’s mouth and added so much to finish that I just couldn’t have expected. 

Matt Riddle v. Shane Strickland (Evolve 104, 5/19/18)
I have nothing to add to the two or three write-ups on this already. The one-armed Geman suplex was amazing, though. Just an awesome “young dude returning more seasoned to combat the champ” match with an excellent finish. Great, great way to start off of a series.

Pete Dunne v. Zack Gibson (UK tourney 6/26/18)
I was put off by some of the indy-ish shit and there were some outside moves that I wish meant a little more but it was way too exciting an 18 minutes. Dunne not only showed me he’s a bit of a kick ass hot tag in one of the UE matches, but now proves he can work from the bottom and sell an injury like the people he usually leaves curled over in pain. Gibson was a lot more fierce than in Gallagher match. I loved a batch of spots in it like Dunne surprise-locking Gibson’s arms (while Gibson was taunting him) to throw a headbutt, and Dunne being on the outside and just reaching over to a prone Gibson’s ankle to twist it. 

Austin Aries v. Moose (Slammiversary 7/22/18)
Why was this arrogant, self-centered asshole not the guy we got when Austin Aries went over to ex-Titan Sports? There has to be something to WWE not allowing people to go full heel. Like, I used to doubt it but it’s hard to deny at this point when TNA is embarrassing them in that category. Aries was good as hell in this, I’d almost call this a total carry (is Moose supposed to be good? I didn’t see it). He used a strong mix of forcing Moose to trip over his own size, and putting together his own flurries on the outside. His stooging was top stuff as well. Ready for an Austin Aries TNA PPV tear again. That’d be swell.



Spoiler: pee pee poo poo



Joe Doering v. Zeus (All Japan 1/2/18)
Kenny Omega v. Chris Jericho (New Japan 1/4/18)
Shuji Ishikawa v. Mike Bailey (DDT 1/5/18)
Zack Sabre Jr. v. Keith Lee (PWG 1/12/18)
Eddie Kingston v. Leo Howlett (NWL 1/13/18)
Timothy Thatcher/WALTER v. Tracey Williams/Dominic Garrini (Evolve 1/13/18)
Zack Sabre Jr. v. Darby Allin (Evolve 1/13/18)
Timothy Thatcher v. Fred Yehi (Evolve 1/14/18)
Takuya Nomura v. Fuminori Abe (Big Japan 1/17/18)
Queen’s Quest v. Oedo Tai (Stardom 1/21/18)
Kyle O’Reilly/Bobby Fish v. The Authors of Pain (WWE 1/27/18)
Andrade Almas v. Johnny Gargano (WWE 1/27/18)
WALTER v. Timothy Thatcher (Progress 1/28/18)

Fuerza Guerrera v. Demus 3:16 (Innova Aztec Power 2/4/18)
El Satanico v. Hechicero (Lucha Memes 2/5/18)
Matt Riddle v. Jeff Cobb (MLW 2/8/18)
Sami Callihan v. Darby Allin (MLW 2/8/18)
Chet Sterling v. John Skyler (CWF Mid-Atlantic 2/10/18)
Io Shirai v. Momo Watanabe (Stardom 2/18/18)
Andrade Almas v. Johnny Gargano (WWE 2/27/18)

Daichi Hashimoto v. Takuya Nomura (Big Japan 3/8/18)
Matt Riddle v. WALTER (wXw 3/10/18)
***** Casas v. Aramis (Lucha Memes 3/11/18)
Hideki Suzuki v. Daisuke Sekimoto (Big Japan 3/11/18)
Tetsuya Naito v. Zack Sabre Jr. (New Japan 3/11/18)
Kota Ibushi v. Zack Sabre Jr. (New Japan 3/15/18)
Takuya Nomura v. Yuya Aoki (Big Japan 3/21/18)
Barbaro Cavernario v. El Soberano Jr. (CMLL 3/21/18)

WALTER v. Tom Lawlor (GCW 4/5/18)
Matt Riddle v. Minoru Suzuki (GCW 4/5/18)
Matt Riddle v. Zack Sabre Jr. (Evolve 4/5/18)
Matt Riddle v. Will Ospreay (WWN 4/6/18)
Johnny Gargano v. Tommaso Ciampa (WWE 4/7/18) 
HHH/Stephanie McMahon v. Kurt Angle/Ronda Rousey (WWE 4/8/18)
LA Park v. Rey Fenix (The Crash 4/14/18)
Jay Lethal v. Jonathan Gresham (ROH 4/15/18)
Lars Sullivan v. Killian Dain (WWE 4/18/18)
Io Shirai v. Meiko Satomura (Sendai Girls 4/19/18)

Hideki Suzuki v. Daisuke Sekimoto (Big Japan 5/5/18)
Kassius Ohno v. Tyler Bate (Progress 5/6/18)
Matt Riddle v. Shane Strickland (Evolve 5/19/18)
WALTER v. David Starr (Progress 5/20/18)
Hiromu Takahashi v. El Desperado (New Japan 5/22/18)
Io Shirai v. Momo Watanabe (Stardom 5/23/18)
LA Park/Volador Jr./Flyer v. Rush/La Bestia del Ring/El Terrible (CMLL 5/25/18)
Cedric Alexander v. Buddy Murphy (WWE 5/29/18)

Hiromu Takahashi v. Kushida (New Japan 6/3/18)
Jack Gallagher v. Drew Gulak (WWE 6/13/18)
Aleister Black v. Lars Sullivan (WWE 6/16/18)
Hideki Suzuki v. Takuya Nomura (Big Japan 6/20/18)
Pete Dunne v. Zack Gibson (WWE 6/26/18)

Austin Aries v. Moose (Impact 7/22/18)


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles

*NJPW G1 Climax 28 - Days 15-19*

*YES to Kazuchika Okada vs EVIL - ****1/4*
Very good match with some cool moments. Really enjoyed it.

*YES to Tetsuya Naito vs SANADA - ****1/4*
I absolutely loved this. From the mind games to the one-up-manship everything was great. This pairing showed some real potential for some great matches in the future. It had some awesome moments like Naito countering the TKO into the Destino and SANADA hitting a Destino himself. They obviously. didn't go all out but it still delivered. The promo afterwards was also pure class.

*YES to Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Kazuchika Okada - ******
This was pure gold from these two. It didn't feel like a 30-minute match at all. This whole match was purely built on emotion and drama. There were many great moments with both men denying each other their respective moves. Tanahashi especially pulled out all stops, hitting the Tombstone and Styles Clash. Then the last few minutes were just pure drama. It looked like Okada was just done but wouldn't accept defeat and Tanahashi was willing to do anything to win and not draw the match. The ending was amazing with Tana hitting the High Fly Flow for a near fall and then time running out when he was about to hit another one. Awesome, intense, great.

*YES to SANADA vs Tomohiro Ishii - ****1/4*
Very good, fast-paced match. Nice ending for both guys' strong G1s.

*YES to Tetsuya Naito vs Zack Sabre Jr. - ****1/2*
I thought this was really amazing. Both guys trying to have their own match while countering the other guy's moves. This really flew by and I enjoyed every second of it and the finish was amazing. These two could have a five-star match if allowed the time and without restrictions.

*YES to Kenny Omega vs Kota Ibushi - ******
Incredible! Another fast-paced car crash style match. Some spots here were just amazing and I was on the edge of my seat for all of it. Those piledriver variations from Kenny and the Double Stomp and Tiger Bomb on the top rope from Kota were just a few amazing spots, also that Double Knee Moonsault. .Considering the hype and expectations around this match, it is an amazing feat that this wasn't a letdown, given that you could feel they were not going all-out. An amazing match to close out a strong night and leaves me wanting more from this pairing.

*YES to Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Kota Ibushi - ******
Another classic match to close out the G1. I was looking forward to Kota winning and the Golden Lovers getting their moment at WK, but it wasn't meant to be. This match was so strong psychologically that I can look over the minor criticisms of it. Tanahashi is just amazing to be able to get people to love him winning a match despite rooting for the other guy. Although this didn't have the crazy and novel spots like Omega/Ibushi, the psychology and drama were so strong that I was on the edge of my seat as well, but for a very different reason as compared to the other match. I just love it.


----------



## Taroostyles

G1 Night 18

Ishii vs Sanada-****1/2

Fantastic match. Crazy that this was legit only like Ishii's 6th best match of the G1. 

Naito vs ZSJ-****1/2

This was so different and IMO better than their NJC match and the finish was just spectacular. One of my favorite ZSJ matches.

G1 Final 

Ibushi vs Tanahashi-*****

I have to say that I am honestly in total awe of this match. It wasn't just 5* or the best match of the tournament, it is legit one of the best pro wrestling matches I've ever seen. The blend of mat wrestling, striking, power, and aerial offense is unmatched in my opinion. The last 10 minutes or so with Tana taking that onslaught from Ibushi but refusing to go down is simply immense. I was more invested in this than any other match this year and I think this is now my new MOTY for 2018 over Omega/Okada. What a match.


----------



## Master Bate

Tanahashi Vs Ibushi is easily the best match I've seen since Shibata Vs Okada at Genesis last year.

*****


----------



## SHIRLEY

MJF vs. Nate Webb w/Wheatus *YES* and 5*


----------



## TD Stinger

A little late to this one, but Yes to:

*EVOLVE 108: Shane Strickland vs. Matt Riddle*

Just a great hardcore match with Strickland just eventually beating Riddle to the point where he could not kickout with a barrage of weapons, Double Stomps, and destroying Riddle's left arm.

We all know where Riddle is going "NeXT", but Strickland/Killshot is a future star himself.


----------



## MC

*Stardom X Stardom 2018 08/12*

*Yes To: Kagetsu vs Mayu Iwatani *****

This was great as expected. Kagetsu being the dominant heel, over powering and throwing Mayu around like a rag dog was pretty entertaining to watch. Mayu being flexible and willing to take anything entertainingly helps. 

*No To Recommend: Jungle Kyona vs Utami Hayashishita ***3/4*

Oh wow. There is no way this is Hayashishita's debut match. This was pretty good. Hayashishita showed some good skill and more than held her own against Kyona - who is one of the best female wrestlers in the world. Kyona controlled large portions of the match but Hayashishita made some good comebacks. Nice climax too.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*NXT Takeover: Brooklyn 4*

*The Undisputed Era © v. Mustache Mountain, NXT Takeover: Brooklyn 4 - **** ½ (YES !) *

*Adam Cole © v. Ricochet, NXT Takeover: Brooklyn 4 - ***** (YES !)*

*Tomasso Ciampa © v. Johnny Gargano, NXT Takeover: Brooklyn 4 - **** ¼ (YES !) *


----------



## Black Metal

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> *NXT Takeover: Brooklyn 4*
> 
> *The Undisputed Era © v. Mustache Mountain, NXT Takeover: Brooklyn 4 - **** ½ (YES !) *
> 
> *Adam Cole © v. Ricochet, NXT Takeover: Brooklyn 4 - ***** (YES !)*


Best two of the night. I wasn't that impressed with Gargano and Ciampa this time around. It was the weakest of their match ups thus far.


----------



## DELITE

*NXT Takeover Brooklyn IV:*

Bate, Seven vs Strong, O'Reilly ****1/4* *- No*
Velveteen Dream vs EC3 ***1/4*
Ricochet vs Adam Cole ***** - No but highly recommended*
Kairi Sane vs Shayna Baszler* ***3/4 - No but recommended*
Ciampa vs Gargano ***3/4*


----------



## Corey

Going by NXT's usually high standards, I thought tonight was a little weak personally.

*YES (**** 1/4)* for Undisputed Era vs. Moustache Mountain. Their TV match obviously had more story but my goodness this had some crazy action. Roddy Strong was bumping like a fucking MAD MAN my god. :lol Awesome stuff.

*NO But Recommended* to both Baszler vs. Sane and Gargano vs. Ciampa Last Man Standing match. The women's match got better and better with each passing minute and had a wonderful shock finish. The LMS match kinda went in and out for me. A few minutes of being really good and then a few minutes of losing me. Ciampa dumping everything on Gargano and the crew was fucking hilarious. :lol Finish was pretty shitty though tbh. Wasn't feelin that. It was definitely the weakest of their 3 matches.

I didn't really like Cole/Ricochet much. The superkick was pretty amazing but the match felt really short and REALLY indyriffic. It was just a bunch of kicks and Ricochet doing numerous flips. I mean sure it was cool to see him do stuff he doesn't normally do, but the stuff that he did is the same stuff I see Dragon Lee and Will Ospreay do in every match. :lol Wasn't for me.


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles

*NXT Takeover: Brooklyn 4*

*YES to The Undisputed ERA (c) vs Moustache Mountain - NXT Tag Team Championship - ****1/2*
*YES to Adam Cole (c) vs Ricochet - NXT North American Championship - ***** (I may give this a rewatch since I have it lower than most reviews in the show thread are suggesting)
*NO to Shayna Baszler (c) vs Kairi Sane - NXT Women's Championship - ***1/2*
*YES to Tommaso Ciampa (c) vs Johnny Gargano - NXT Championship - ****1/2*


----------



## TD Stinger

OK, let's get this shit done:

Yes to the following:

*NXT Takeover Brooklyn IV: Ricochet vs. Adam Cole*

Took a little time for this to get great but once it got there it stayed there. That Superkick counter from Cole into a back flipping Ricochet was amazing. As was that counter into the Backstabber. And Ricochet to his credit had an amazing Reverse Rana counter and then that Flying Headscissors from the apron to the floor into the 630.

Amazing, MOTN.

*NXT Takeover Brooklyn IV: Kairi Sane vs. Shayna Baszler*

Kairi is a great babyface and Shayna is a great heel. And together they have great chemistry. I loved how Shayna would attack Kairi's leg, making the crowd gasp as she bent and twisted it. But then Kairi hit her with a barrage of slaps and that fucking spinning back fist.

And from there they had some great counters and nearfalls. There were at least 2 times where I though Shayna had this won. When she locked the Clutch in the 1st time, and when she went for the Clutch the 2nd time. But that finish was brilliant. Shayna countering The Elbow and growing straight for the Clutch, making you instantly think it was over. But then Kairi countered it right into a Roll Up to get the win. Great match.

Oh and I would have loved to have seen the people complaining about that finish in 1992 or 1996 when Bret did the same thing.

*NXT Takeover Brooklyn IV: Johnny Gargano vs. Tomasso Ciampa*

These 2 had another emotional thrill ride. What I love about this feud is it's call backs. Everything means something. The crutch. Exposing the ring. The handcuffs. The mark of any good series of matches is to build upon what you did in the last match, and Gargano and Ciampa do that excellently. That and they did hardcore shit galore. Gotta love that.

As for the finish, yeah, Gargano looked a bit dumb. But to me, you can chalk that up to Gargano being so hateful and overzealous he made a dumb mistake and it cost him the match. And Ciampa being the genius that he is, just let his feat hit the floor to win like the sneaky bastard he is. Sure, Gargano looked like a bit of a dumbass. But NXT have done such a great job with this story, I'm far more forgiving of something like this than I usually would be.



Now, do I be that one guy to not nominate the tag match......................................................

Nah.

*NXT Takeover Brooklyn IV: Moustache Mountain vs. The Undisputed Era*

To me this was the 4th best match of the show, and I'll probably be the only guy to think that. But focusing on the positives, great action. Good story and call back to the last match with a twist. Hot finish. But there were 3 finisher kickouts in a tag match where the partner could have broken it up. And they didn't do that.

It's still great, but this is one time where it drags it down a bit.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Undisputed Era vs Moustache Mountain at NXT Takeover: Brooklyn for the NXT Tag titles.

I gave this pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to Tommaso Ciampa vs Johnny Gargano Last Man Standing Match for the NXT title.

I gave this pretty damn good match an 8.5/10  (I enjoyed it :ciampa)


----------



## MC

*NXT TakeOver: Brooklyn IV 18/08*

*Yes To: Shayna Baszler vs. Kairi Sane **** *

This was awesome. Both are pretty great in the ring and it showed here. Shayna was awesome as the vicious, nasty bully heel. I just adore her stomps. She finds a way to make them cringe inducing. Can’t help but look away. Sane was a tremendous babyface, her selling was awesome (except for the end). She has an uncanny presence to her, she can create sympathy out of nothing. There was a few transitions that were a bit jarring but nothing that took too much away.

*No But Recommend: The Undisputed ERA (Kyle O'Reilly & Roderick Strong) vs. Moustache Mountain (Trent Seven & Tyler Bate) ***3/4*

This was pretty good. Everyone knows Bate is great but this is really highlighting Seven as the good wrestler he is. I just love his hot tags. Always so electric and fulled with fire. Bate was a tremendous babyface too, doing a great job and selling everything TUE were doing to him. Speaking of which, TUE was once again great in this match. Their styles really work in this role. I love it. Awesome feud and series of matches and this isn’t different. Hated Bate kicking out of the burning hammer though. So unnecessary and was nothing but a cheap kick out. ***¾ 

*No To: Ricochet vs Adam Cole **3/4 *

This was fine. In all, this was a good match but I wasn’t into it very much. There was one thing I do dislike about this match and it’s a spot where Cole spent around 5 minutes attacking Ricochet's back and the first thing he does is a corkscrew plancha? Ridiculous. Classic Ricochet. The rest of the match I didn’t HATE, just that it did nothing for me. Thought Ricochet cosplaying as Dragon Lee with the running hurricanrana over the ropes was awesome though. 

*No To: Tommaso Ciampa vs. Johnny Gargano *3/4 *

Nope. This is exactly why I don't like Last Man Standing Match. I hate to go all Cornette about this but they did way too much and it lost all its impact by half way through. Didn't help that they had a long headlock spot in the middle of the match which is considered a BLOOD FEUD btw. Then on, it seemed like I was just enduring the rest of the match. This was a mess, in my opinion. I did have a good time laughing at the match though, so I'll give it some credit. Not a fan sadly. I have no doubt this would’ve been better if they had more time to plan and set out a LMS match opposed to the weeks notice they were given. I image that people who are more into the feud than I am would love this but it just wasn't for me.


----------



## Dr. Middy

*NXT Takeover Brooklyn 4
*
*YES to Moustache Mountain (Tyler Bate and Trent Seven) vs Undisputed Era (Rodrick Strong and Kyle O’ Reilly)*

Seems like these four guys are completely incapable of having a bad match, as they had a hell of another banger here, full of action. Kyle and Rodrick were like pitbulls throughout, just going after either member and beating them down, but never being able to put them out due to the sheer will of Seven and Bate. They did a slew of tremendous moves, and a fantastic call back to their recent NXT TV match with Seven nearly throwing in the towel for Bate this time. A wonderful tag match.

*****1/2
*
*NO to Velveteen Dream vs EC3*

A rock solid match, but nothing really extraordinary. EC3 is clearly not the worker of Dream’s recent opponents, but he’s a solid worker, and together they worked well, especially with the mannerisms Dream showed throughout. I really liked the finish with Dream doing both of his finishes on the apron, which looked brutal. 

****1/4
*
*YES Adam Cole vs Ricochet*

Not much to say here, other than it being a great match with two polar opposite guys. Cole prefers to not be as flashy and remain grounded, while Ricochet uses his athleticism to flip and fly all over the ring. He looked excellent here, and the crowd reacted huge with the title win. I expect Cole to go to the NXT title eventually. 

*****
*
*YES to Kairi Sane vs Shayna Baszler *

The build to this match was arguably the best out of the five, and they knocked it out of the water here, even surpassing their first match. Baszler was just brutal at times, just destroying and twisting the hell out of Sane’s ankle. The babyface/heel dynamic was as strong as any match could be here, with adorable yet driven Kairi channeling a more vicious side at times with her strikes. The finish was fantastic, as Shayna actually caught Sane for a submission, goading people into thinking she’d win, but Kairi got the surprise counter win that nobody saw coming. Everything they did mattered here, and this might have been Shayna’s best match yet. 

*****1/4
*
*NO but Recommended - to Johnny Gargano vs Tommaso Ciampa*

For the most part, I liked the match. They clearly still had the intensity of a blood feud, which it should have been given Gargano’s slow transformation into a babyface with ever growing heelish tendencies as he’s blinded by his rage. They did plenty of brutal spots, including my favorite spot of the show when Ciampa kneed Gargano in the head with a chair while also crashing through the barricade. Ciampa frantically throwing the dead producer on top of Gargano was hilarious too. I was even perfectly fine with them getting up from so many moves, given how they seemingly withstood all the punishment they dealt in their previous encounters.

However, it was nowhere near as captivating as their previous two matches, which might have been hurt by the stipulation, as last man standing matches are difficult to do well. I also thought they went to the no sell route too much at times, where it just started to feel like an indy spotfest, and not in the good way. The ending I understood, as Gargano became blinded by his own rage and it cost him, but the way they did this made him look like a geek coming out of this. I’m not sure where they go from here, but I would presume Gargano would win the title eventually and revert back as a pure babyface. We seemingly have awhile before we get there.

****3/4*


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles

I will bump up Sane/Baszler to 3.75*. I had it at that initially but put it at 3.5 because I wasn't sure. Now, the more I think about it, 3.75 makes sense. Still a NO for me but pretty close.


----------



## hgr423

Dr. Middy said:


> *NJPW: G1 Climax 28 - Night 18 - Block B*
> 
> 
> *YES to Zack Sabre Jr. vs Tetsuya Naito*
> 
> This was a rematch from earlier this year when Sabre tapped out Naito to start his NJ Cup run.
> 
> Mind games were done from the start, with Naito pissing off Sabre a ton, I don’t remember ever seeing Sabre look this urgent and angry going into a match. He definitely had Naito scouted though, countering a lot of his moves with all the wacky submissions you can imagine. Eventually, this pissed of Naito too, who suddenly became more vicious as the match went on.
> 
> They kept ramping it up, with both of them getting angerer as they started throwing some shots, including a hell of a slap to the face by Naito. Then suddenly, to my absolute shock, Sabre won with a Zack driver and eliminated Naito. Wow. My only problem there is Ibushi sort of no sold the destino, but it’s a minor complaint.
> 
> Just an awesome, tremendous match.
> 
> *****1/2
> *


I loved this match too, but Zach didn't just no-sell the destino. He also no sold the rope assist DDT, inziguiri, and the somersault kick. Naito sold the hell out of Zach's moves.


----------



## LiableToPay

*Brock Lesnar (c) Vs Roman Reigns Summerslam 2018 - **** 1/4 *


This match was entertaining as fuck. Fast paced action, the drama with Braun, that briefcase toss :lol and a great ending all in front of a hot crowd. Possibly the best sub 10 match since Brock-Goldberg at WM.


----------



## MC

*SummerSlam 19/08*

*Yes To: Miz vs Daniel Bryan ****1/4*

This was an excellent match, in my opinion. It wasn’t very fancy. It was very simple but it was done very well. Both wrestlers played into their roles perfectly. Bryan trying to prove he still can go, beating the hell out of the Miz with his pinpoint kicks. Nailing him surely in the chest, to the point of making Miz start to bleed. Miz wanting to prove he is better than Bryan, doing it his way. Trying to grind down Bryan and outsmart him. Had a nice sol school feel to it. Good finish as well within the context of the feud. 

*No But Recommend: Samoa Joe vs AJ Styles ***1/2*

The finish isn't ideal but I liked it. Joe getting super cocky and AJ snapping. It was awesome. Joe’s striking was pretty good as well. Some of the slaps looked brutal and his kicks. Flashes of old school joe. More of that please. AJ’s bumping was excellent as well.The match started off slow, but it slowly built and built and got faster paced as the match progressed and had a good ending, imo. 

*No But Recommend: Roman Reigns vs Brock Lesnar ***1/2*

This was actually pretty good, in my honest opinion. Nice tease of the quick ending in the beginning. Great urgency shown by Reigns. None of that million suplexes crap. This was to the point. The Braun stuff was unneeded but did provide the throwing of the briefcase moment.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Summerslam 2018 *- *Nawh.*



MC 16 said:


> *SummerSlam 19/08*
> 
> *Yes To: Miz vs Daniel Bryan ****1/4*
> 
> This was an excellent match, in my opinion. It wasn’t very fancy. It was very simple but it was done very well. Both wrestlers played into their roles perfectly. Bryan trying to prove he still can go, beating the hell out of the Miz with his pinpoint kicks. Nailing him surely in the chest, to the point of making Miz start to bleed. Miz wanting to prove he is better than Bryan, doing it his way. Trying to grind down Bryan and outsmart him. Had a nice sol school feel to it. Good finish as well within the context of the feud.


Yep, you're turning into NastyYaffa buddy :lol


----------



## Ace

Yes AJ vs Joe ****

No to
Miz vs Bryan *** 1/2
Seth vs Ziggler *** 1/4

Rest was 3* or below, those were the 3 matches that stood out.


----------



## MC

Code:







MarkyWhipwreck said:


> *Summerslam 2018 *- *Nawh.*
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, you're turning into NastyYaffa buddy :lol


What do you mean? This match was incredble. My WWE Match Of The Year 



Spoiler: more



Actually, you maybe right.......... :lauren



But seriously, it's my WWE MOTY. I would go higher but the crowd was terrible.


----------



## TD Stinger

Yes to the following:

*WWE Summerslam: Dolph Ziggler vs. Seth Rollins*

Some people might question me on this but at the end of the day, pro wrestling is all about how it makes you feel and react. And while the 1st half this match was feeling out process, the 2nd half had me several times pumping my fist in the air. Rollins hit a reverse Superplex into a Paroxysm. Fucking amazing. You include that with things like the DDT on the apron, the false finishes with Dolph countering the Frog Splash and hitting the Zig Zag, and finally the ending where Dean pays dividends, it put a nice bow on this match.

*WWE Summerslam: Samoa Joe vs. AJ Styles*

These 2 still go the magic. This was so good. From the strikes, the counters, the intensity, everything. These 2 delivered and then some. And the DQ finish does nothing to bring it down at all IMO. In fact, given performances by Joe, AJ, and even AJ's daughter for crying out loud, it only made it more intense.

*WWE Summerslam: Daniel Bryan vs. The Miz*

They told a great story here. Miz constantly tried to do Bryan's move only for Bryan to constantly counter them and do them better. This felt like a match where 2 people just hated each other. And that was showcased in things like Bryan's Elbows, his slaps, Miz's trash talk, all of it. And the finish was just a good heel move, whether Bryan is staying or not (which he probably is).


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Daniel Bryan vs The Miz at Summerslam.

I gave this very good match a 7.5/10


----------



## NastyYaffa

Bryan vs. Miz - ***3/4
Kyle & Roddy vs. Moustache Mountain - ***1/2
Kairi vs. Shayna - ***1/2
Joe vs. Styles - ***1/2
Lesnar vs. Reigns - ***1/4
Gargano vs. Ciampa - ***
Cole vs. Ricochet - **3/4
Ziggler vs. Rollins - *


----------



## Mordecay

YES to 

From NXT Takeover Brooklyn IV

Moustache Mountain vs Undisputed Era ****1/2
Adam Cole vs Ricochet ****1/4
Johnny Gargano vs Tomasso Ciampa ****



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> *Adam Cole © v. Ricochet, NXT Takeover: Brooklyn 4 - ***** (YES !)*


Love you man, but I think you went a little high there :lol. I guess you forgot the boring first 10 minutes, that were mostly restholds


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles

*WWE SummerSlam:*

*YES to Dolph Ziggler (c) vs Seth Rollins - Intercontinental Championship - ****
NO to Braun Strowman vs Kevin Owens - **1/2
NO to Carmella (c) vs Becky Lynch vs Charlotte Flair - SmackDown Women's Championship - ***3/4
YES to AJ Styles (c) vs Samoa Joe - WWE Championship - ****
YES to Daniel Bryan vs The Miz - ****1/4
NO to Shinsuke Nakamura (c) vs Jeff Hardy - United States Championship - ***1/2
NO to Alexa Bliss (c) vs Ronda Rousey - RAW Women's Championship - **3/4
NO to Brock Lesnar (c) vs Roman Reigns - Universal Championship - ****


----------



## SHIRLEY

*YES* and 5* to O'Reilly/Strong vs. Moustache Mountain and Shayna-Kairi

*NO* but highly recommended to Ricochet-Cole and Gargano-Ciampa LMS


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Mordecay said:


> YES to
> 
> From NXT Takeover Brooklyn IV
> 
> Moustache Mountain vs Undisputed Era ****1/2
> Adam Cole vs Ricochet ****1/4
> Johnny Gargano vs Tomasso Ciampa ****
> 
> 
> 
> Love you man, but I think you went a little high there :lol. I guess you forgot the boring first 10 minutes, that were mostly restholds


Nah fam, that sh*t told an excellent story from the jump. The first 10 was great.


----------



## MC

The first 10 minutes where the best part of the match :draper2


----------



## Dr. Middy

*YES to Seth Rollins vs Dolph Ziggler - WWE Summerslam 2018
*
A really fun match similar to what they've done before, but with some added heat and a couple of nice spots. Having Dean around helped the match too and give it some extra oomph, and they had a nice final 5 minutes leading to a great finish with Seth regaining the title. Also loved the reverse suplex and falcon arrow combo move. Ziggler was a great douchey heel throughout as well.

*****
*
*NO to New Day vs Blugeon Brothers - WWE Summerslam 2018***1/4
*
*NO but Recommended - Becky Lynch vs Charlotte vs Carmella - WWE Summerslam 2018
*
This was a really fun match that picked up as it went along. The dynamic was really good, with the tension between Becky and Charlotte, as well as Carmella actually doing much better than I expected, heeling it up throughout, and selling the loss at the end. Becky going ham at the end was arguably the biggest moment of the night too. Props to all three of them here!

****3/4
*
*YES to Samoa Joe vs AJ Styles - WWE Summerslam 2018
*
This took some time building, but it was paced well and by the end had the crowd red hot. I was somewhat apprehensive about doing the AJ's family angle here, but Joe is so great that he pulled it off well. They just gelled really well with their signature moves, and having AJ snap was believable here. I expect this to be the start of a longer feud, so it wouldn't surprise me if they have an even better match later on.

*****
*
*YES to The Miz vs Daniel Bryan - WWE Summerslam 2018
*
Well paced and just a very good match from both guys, with a ton of storytelling elements and mindgames from two guys who know one another well. I adored the part where Bryan no 
sold his own kicks by Miz and then just started throwing huge slaps at him, it felt straight out of a big time NJPW match. Not a huge fan of doing back to back NO-DQ matches, but this
seems like another feud that will most likely continue, which is fine by me. 

******


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Roman Reigns vs Finn Balor for the Universal title on the Raw (8/20/18) episode. 

I gave this good match a 7/10.


----------



## Taroostyles

Undisputed Era vs Moustache Mountain NXT 7/11/18-****1/2

Finally got around to watching this and hot damn what an old school classic tag title match. I didn't think it was quite 5* or close to it like Meltzy gave it but the story here is incredible and the emotion is palpable. This was alot better than their UK Tourney show match and I'm gonna check out their Takeover match later tonight. This is probably the 2nd best tag match this year behind Bucks/Lovers and maybe Bucks/Roppongi from New Beginning.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Lucha House Party vs Tony Nese/Buddy Murphy on the 205 Live (8/21/18) episode.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## Donnie

FUCK NO to Zigglypuff vs Seth.

Cole vs Ricochet ***1/2 Winner aside, i loved this. EVERYONE can suck Cole's dick for talking shit about him. Dude is still the best.

Shayna vs Sane ***1/2 This is my jam. Asshole bully beats the snot out of the beloved underdog who refuses to die, and eventually pulls it out. Could watch these two a few more times. 

AJ vs Joe. ***3/4 Absolute banger from bell to bell. These two have such natural chemistry it's actually a little scary. The ending was perfection and the perfect way to turn this into a true blood feud.

Bludgen Bros vs New Day (SD Live) ***1/2 Awesome match. My only complaint is the Bros losing, but Rowan's arm is dead so i get it.

MURPHY & Tony Abs vs LHP **** JESUS CHRIST, WHAT A MATCH. 4 dudes hellbent on not only stealing the show but the entire 4 days, go out and not only do it, but they put on a fucking barnburner and maybe the best 205 Live match ever. Just must watch stuff.

I forgot to talk about Tanahasi vs Kota because i was in a state of euphoria at the time. Just an absolute classic and in a year of them every month, this one is only one that left me emotionally and mentally drained. This is everything wrestling is meant to be. *****


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Donnie said:


> Cole vs Ricochet ***1/2 Winner aside, i loved this. *EVERYONE can suck Cole's dick for talking shit about him. Dude is still the best.
> *




:applause


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

*No but recommended* World of Stardom Mayu Iwatani vs Kagetsu ***¾ not quite all it could be but some really good action and it's always worth watch Mayu in a big singles match. Hopefully Mayu wins the 5* GP and we get this again.


----------



## DELITE

*RevPro Summer Sizzler 2018:*

Walter vs Tomohiro Ishii ***** - No but highly recommended*


----------



## DELITE

*RevPro Summer Sizzler 2018:*

Walter vs Tomohiro Ishii ***** - No but highly recommended*

*RAW 8/20*

Roman Reigns vs Finn Bálor ****3/4 - No but recommended*


----------



## Taroostyles

NXT Takeover Brooklyn IV

Undisputed Era vs Moustache Mountain-****1/2

Totally different than their last 2 matches but probably my favorite. Spectacular action throughout and a real sense of greatness from both teams. While the last match had the great story this one was just both teams on display. 

Adam Cole vs Ricochet-****1/2

So I've seen some pretty diverse rat ings for this and I have to say I loved this match. My only real complaint is the first half is a little brooding but once it starts to build it's tremendous. The finishing stretch is top notch and both guys looked like studs, if this had a better start and structure it could have been an all time classic. 

Gargano vs Ciampa LMS-****1/2

Yet again these 2 deliver a great and brutal encounter, but definitely a notch below there first 2 matches. I do think the LMS stip hurt the match slightly in the middle parts and I personally did not care for the finish. I know there's another match coming and they couldn't have Ciampa win decisively but the way Gargano went out was weak compared to the other stuff he had already been through. Still a great chapter to their history. 

Honestly think the tag match is probably just barely the MOTN but by a thread as I thought all 3 matches were very much on the same level.

WWE Summerslam 

Styles vs Joe-****1/4

While they've had better matches, this one really felt special. After all these years to know that these 2 can deliver something different and still great is so amazing. Loved the striking from both men and the inclusion of And family to build heat was smart although there's no denying that with a decisive finish this is ****1/2 or higher easily. Probably my main roster MOTY.


----------



## Dr. Middy

*YES to Buddy Murphy and Tony Nese vs Lucha House Party (Lince Dorado and Gran Metalik) - WWE 205 Live 8/21/18*

So this is basically a sign that I should be watching this show more, because this ruled. In essence, it was a wild, crazy mess of a match full of excellent spots, where everybody got time to shine. What I got out of his most is Gran Metalik is a tremendously great worker and should be built around more, as some of what he was doing in this match was equal parts crazy and smooth as butter. Loved the ending as well, with Murphy bullying Kalisto, only for him to get his just desserts as Kalisto pulled his leg to trip him up, letting Metalik get the win.

One of the best main roster WWE matches this year.

*****1/4*


----------



## MC

*NOAH Kawasaki Festival 2018 18/08*

*Yes To: Mohammed Yone, Quiet Storm, Akitoshi Saito, Masato Tanaka & Naomichi Marufuji vs. Super New Generation Army (Atsushi Kotoge, Kaito Kiyomiya, Katsuhiko Nakajima, Kenou & Masa Kitamiya) *****

Awesome match as all elimination matches tend to be. Kiyomiya looked great, going toe to toe with Tanaka, surviving Marufuji's attacks, and even eliminating him afterwards. Kitamiya looked like a beast, being a real hoss throughout the match and no one having an answer for him. Nakajima wasn't at his most outstanding in the match but still looked good. The ellimations were well done, nothing looked awkward. Great match. 

*Yes To: Go Shiozaki vs Takashi Sugiura (GHC Heavyweight Title Match) ****3/4*

Now this is probably going to be a hit and miss for some. Some may like it, some may not. It depends on how you feel about the style. Me, I can watch a 40 minute match where there is hardly anything but striking but others may find it boring. Whilst there was other thing like Shiozaki moving around like a Junior, hitting running planchas and moonsault, there was A LOT of striking. A match built around Go Shiozaki chopping Sugiura’s chest until it's raw and Sugiura trying to break Go’s jaw with his elbows/forearms, and I absolutely loved it l. Incredible match I thought. The only criticism I really have is the lack of high impact moves, a bit more of them and this could've been so much better but nevertheless, this was amazing.

*No But Recommend: Hi69 & Minoru Tanaka vs. HAYATA & YO-HEY (GHC Junior Tag Team Title Match) ***3/4*

A bit of a slow start but once the match picked up the pace, it was very good. Both teams trying to get one up on each other. The ending of Hi69 constantly hitting big move after big move, trying to beat HAYATA whilst Tanaka locks YO-HEY in an ankle lock was pretty good. A way to saying “you will be beaten, no matter what”.


----------



## DELITE

*Impact 23/8/18
*Sami Callihan vs Pentagon Jr. 
MEXICAN DEATHMATCH ****3/4 No but recommended
*


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Darby Allin vs. Matt Riddle - EVOLVE 110 - **** - YES!*

I haven't watched a Matt Riddle match since the OTT one vs. Ospreay - he has picked up some annoying indy tendencies in the last 1.5 years or so & that was a match that highlighted that, but here he was 100% THE Matt Riddle that instantly became one of my favorites in 2016. He's on his way out of the independents, but before that he wanted to make sure that Darby Allin will never forget his name - he gave Darby a vicious beating, that only got more & more brutal as Darby kept on surviving. There's nobody in wrestling who takes a beating like Darby, so Matt Riddle in his most vicious form vs. him is an instant hit.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

YES to The Youngs Bucks vs Jay Lethal & Jonathan Gresham from ROH ReUnited: Doncaster. Tremendous psychology.


----------



## Stetho

YES to the Triplemania Street Fight Match


----------



## MC

*TJP Brand New Wrestling 2 ~ Now It's Time To Attack ~ 25/08*

*Yes To: Miyu Yamashita vs. Yuu (TOKYO Princess Of Princess Title Match) ****3/4*

Yuu! This was a real great match. Very violent match with some nasty chops and kicks, suplexes. Top quality wrestling. A typical start, nothing really that special than the chops begin and the match turns into a brutal contest. Some vile sounding chops that turned the match into something great. Some awesome performances, Yuu in particular. She was an absolute beast. Laying into Miyu, putting herself about, being real focused on doing nothing but hurting her opponent. Lighting up Miyu's chest (turning it red by the end) with nasty chops which got louder and more and more viscous as she went on. Not letting Miyu rest, doing simple things like pulling her up by her throat, leaning on her neck. It was very compelling as was Miyu's comebacks. Selling everything Yuu did really well but also doing some great counters and striking sequences. The crowd eat it all up and so did I. I didn't expect this level of performance from either women, it was top notch wrestling.

@TJQ ; This is your thing, watch this if you get the chance.


----------



## TJQ

MC 16 said:


> *TJP Brand New Wrestling 2 ~ Now It's Time To Attack ~ 25/08*
> 
> *Yes To: Miyu Yamashita vs. Yuu (TOKYO Princess Of Princess Title Match) ****3/4*
> 
> Yuu! This was a real great match. Very violent match with some nasty chops and kicks, suplexes. Top quality wrestling. A typical start, nothing really that special than the chops begin and the match turns into a brutal contest. Some vile sounding chops that turned the match into something great. Some awesome performances, Yuu in particular. She was an absolute beast. Laying into Miyu, putting herself about, being real focused on doing nothing but hurting her opponent. Lighting up Miyu's chest (turning it red by the end) with nasty chops which got louder and more and more viscous as she went on. Not letting Miyu rest, doing simple things like pulling her up by her throat, leaning on her neck. It was very compelling as was Miyu's comebacks. Selling everything Yuu did really well but also doing some great counters and striking sequences. The crowd eat it all up and so did I. I didn't expect this level of performance from either women, it was top notch wrestling.
> 
> @TJQ ; This is your thing, watch this if you get the chance.


I'll try and check it out soon, I think I've literally watched like 3 matches in the last month LOL


----------



## antoniomare007

NOMINATING

*Daisuke Sekimoto & Hideki Suzuki vs Takuya Nomura & Fuminori Abe - Big Japan Saikyo Tag League 8/12/18*

I guess this is more of a recommendation but whatever. This is an escalation from their match in May. It's only 9 minutes long so it's a sprint in every sense of the word. The big veterans don't waste any time and go straight at the young boys before the bell rang but it doesn't pay off for them as Nomura and Abe quickly turn things around with their speed and stiffness. Similar to their first match, the action mainly focuses on Suzuki having to fend off these two cunts that have no issue kicking and slapping the shit out of him. The big difference here is that Sekimoto IS NOT FUCKING AROUND this time. My dude got pissed QUICK and did not want to take any shit from the small kids. I loved and laughed my ass off when Nomura slapped him straight in the face and then got away as quick as possible, pissing Sekimoto even more. This lacked a more dramatic ending to reach another level, but everything that happened in this match was awesome. It's less than 10 minutes, go watch it an enjoy.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Seth Rollins vs Kevin Owens for the Intercontinental title on the Raw (8/27/18) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## Dr. Middy

*YES to Pete Dunne vs Zack Gibson - WWE NXT 8/22/18
*
Its a really simple formula. Take two great wrestlers who have a lot of chemistry, put them in front of a molten crowd, and let them have a great match. This is exactly what we ended up getting here, with some great near falls, and other more unique spots like the double boston crab while both guys were on their heads slapping one another. Gibson, who I haven't seen much of, looked excellent here, and seems natural in both look and mannerisms at being a heel, while Dunne played the great babyface here. A wonderful little match this was.

******

*YES to Seth Rollins vs Kevin Owens - WWE Raw 8/27/18*

Ditto for this match as well. I expected a sort of indyriffic match here with a lot of cool moves, and we got that, along with some arm work by Owens as well. Both guys are very good workers and it showed here and the match went on, as their counters were smooth as butter. We even got some great moves we don't see Owens use as much, like his moonsault or that goofy but great stunner spot on Rollins. Shame he didn't win, I was rooting for him, but Seth has had a very good IC title reign this time around.

******


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

*YES!* to Zeus/Shuji Ishikawa from AJPW Summer Explosion (8.26)


----------



## MC

*NOAH Great Voyage 2018 In Yokohama 11/03*

*Yes To: Kenou vs. Takashi Sugiura (GHC Heavyweight Title Match) ****1/2*

Thought this was a good match at the time and after a rewatch, I loved it even more. The paced themselves, going the more methodical approach, trying to figure each other out, with being team mates (and former tag champs) at the time. Sugiura using his experience to not only control Kenoh but manipulate him into making mistakes or rash decisions. Both not holding back with the hard striking, Kenoh being extra lethal with the kicks, going for the head of Sugiura when ever he was unable to defend himself. Kenoh proving he is on par with Sugiura skills wise but ultimately falling to the tough veteran in a war. Some may argue that this was a bad choice to have Sugiura lose but Sugiura has since gone on to have a great reign and has drawn quite well as champion, allowing Kenoh to develop more as both a character and wrestler to better himself for his (hopefully) eventually second reign.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Buddy Murphy vs Kallisto on the 205 Live (8/28/18) episode.

I gave this good match a 7/10


----------



## DELITE

Some good matches on WWE TV this week.

Kevin Owens vs Seth Rollins* RAW* 27/8* ***1/4*
Daniel Bryan vs Almas *SD* 28/8 ****1/4 *
Strong & Cole vs Ricochet & Dunne * NXT 29/8 ***1/2 - No but recommended*


----------



## MC

*OTT Wrestlerama 2 18/08*

*Yes To: WALTER vs Jordan Devlin ****½*

Woah. This from the off had a big match feel to it. The video package about the build and everything leading up and what this means to Jordan. The seconds with them (Starr for Devlin, Thatcher for WALTER). The entrances. The hostile atmosphere towards WALTER and the adulation for Devlin. Really added to the match which was good itself. WALTER the larger, more stronger outsider dominating Devlin with suplexes and chops. Playing up the hate he is getting with the crowd getting behind Devlin. Devlin feeding off the crowd, making his great comebacks, finds holes in WALTER's game and stepping up to the plate. The story is great with the Devlin defending OTT's and his own honour against the arrogant invader, WALTER. Surprising ending as well. Great match.


----------



## dukenukem3do

Impact Redefined-Brian Cage vs Fenix ***1/2 really good match


----------



## Taroostyles

Cage/Fenix-***3/4 very close to 4*

Pentagon/Sami MDM 8/23-****

While not nearly on the level of the Slammi match this was just a ton of fun and these 2 are just perfect for each other. There is a nostalgic feeling about their matches that just feels like they are the last of a dying breed.


----------



## NastyYaffa

August:



> NJPW:
> *Roppongi 3K vs. The Young Bucks (Wrestle Kingdom 12) || YES = 14 ||*
> Cody vs. Kota Ibushi (Wrestle Kingdom 12) || YES = 9 ||
> *Minoru Suzuki vs. Hirooki Goto (Wrestle Kingdom 12) || YES = 25 ||*
> *Marty Scurll vs. Hiromu Takahashi vs. KUSHIDA vs. Will Ospreay (Wrestle Kingdom 12) || YES = 19 ||*
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Jay White (Wrestle Kingdom 12) || YES = 2 ||
> *Kenny Omega vs. Chris Jericho (Wrestle Kingdom 12) || YES = 33 ||*
> *Kazuchika Okada vs. Tetsuya Naito (Wrestle Kingdom 12) || YES = 26 ||*
> El Soberano Jr. vs. Sanson (FantasticaMania - Day 6) || YES = 1 ||
> Niebla Roja vs. Gran Guerrero (FantasticaMania - Day 6) || YES = 2 ||
> Angel de Oro & Niebla Roja vs. Gran Guerrero & Ultimo Guerrero (Fantastica Mania - Day 7) || YES = 1 ||
> Volador Jr. vs. El Barbaro Cavernario (Fantastica Mania - Day 7) || YES = 1 ||
> Rush vs. Satoshi Kojima (Fantastica Mania - Day 8) || YES = 2 ||
> Dragon Lee & Mistico vs. Gran Guerrero & Ultimo Guerrero (Fantastica Mania - Day 8) || YES = 2 ||
> *Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Minoru Suzuki (The New Beginning in Sapporo) || YES = 17 ||*
> The Young Bucks vs. Roppongi 3K (The New Beginning in Sapporo - Day 2) || YES = 6 ||
> *Kenny Omega vs. Jay White (The New Beginning in Sapporo - Day 2) || YES = 11 ||*
> CHAOS vs. Los Ingobernables de Japon (Road to the New Beginning - Day 6) || YES = 3 ||
> Los Ingobernables de Japon vs. CHAOS (Road to the New Beginning - Day 7) || YES = 3 ||
> Tetsuya Naito vs. YOSHI-HASHI (The New Beginning in Osaka) || YES = 1 ||
> *Will Ospreay vs. Hiromu Takahashi (The New Beginning in Osaka) || YES = 12 ||*
> *Kazuchika Okada vs. SANADA (The New Beginning in Osaka) || YES = 14 ||*
> Flip Gordon vs. Hiromu Takahashi vs. KUSHIDA (Honor Rising - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> Bullet Club vs. Golden Lovers & Chase Owens (Honor Rising - Day 1) || YES = 3 ||
> Dalton Castle vs. Beer City Bruiser vs. Beretta (Honor Rising - Day 2) || YES = 2 ||
> *Bullet Club vs. Golden Lovers (Honor Rising - Day 2) || YES = 11 ||*
> Roppongi 3K vs. Los Ingobernables de Japon vs. Suzuki-gun (46th Anniversary Show) || YES = 1 ||
> Taichi vs. Tetsuya Naito (46th Anniversary Show) || YES = 1 ||
> Minoru Suzuki vs. Togi Makabe (46th Anniversary Show) || YES = 3 ||
> Kazuchika Okada vs. Will Ospreay (46th Anniversary Show) || YES = 7 ||
> Juice Robinson vs. Yujiro Takahashi (New Japan Cup - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> *Michael Elgin vs. Tomohiro Ishii (New Japan Cup - Day 1) || YES = 18 ||*
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Taichi (New Japan Cup - Day 2) || YES = 7 ||
> *Kota Ibushi vs. YOSHI-HASHI (New Japan Cup - Day 3) || YES = 10 ||*
> *Tetsuya Naito vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (New Japan Cup - Day 3) || YES = 17 ||*
> Chuckie T vs. SANADA (New Japan Cup - Day 4) || YES = 2 ||
> Juice Robinson vs. Michael Elgin (New Japan Cup - Day 5) || YES = 1 ||
> *Kota Ibushi vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (New Japan Cup - Day 6) || YES = 14 ||*
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Juice Robinson (New Japan Cup - Day 7) || YES = 7 ||
> *SANADA vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (New Japan Cup - Day 8) || YES = 12 ||*
> *Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (New Japan Cup - Finals) || YES = 15 ||*
> Jushin Liger vs. Will Ospreay (Strong Style Evolved) || YES = 1 ||
> CHAOS vs. Suzuki-gun (Strong Style Evolved) || YES = 2 ||
> Jay White vs. Hangman Page (Strong Style Evolved) || YES = 3 ||
> *Golden Lovers vs. The Young Bucks (Strong Style Evolved) || YES = 26 ||*
> *Will Ospreay vs. Marty Scurll (Sakura Genesis) || YES = 16 ||*
> Bullet Club vs. Golden Lovers (Sakura Genesis) || YES = 2 ||
> *Kazuchika Okada vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (Sakura Genesis) || YES = 18 ||*
> Toa Henare vs. Tomohiro Ishii (Road to Wrestling Dontaku - Day 10) || YES = 5 ||
> Hirooki Goto vs. Juice Robinson (Road to Wrestling Dontaku - Day 12) || YES = 9 ||
> Minoru Suzuki vs. Tetsuya Naito (Wrestling Hinokuni) || YES = 1 ||
> CHAOS vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi & KUSHIDA (Wrestling Dontaku - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> Cody vs. Kota Ibushi (Wrestling Dontaku - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> Hangman Page vs. Kenny Omega (Wrestling Dontaku - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> *Will Ospreay vs. KUSHIDA (Wrestling Dontaku - Day 2) || YES = 10 ||*
> *Kazuchika Okada vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (Wrestling Dontaku - Day 2) || YES = 16 ||*
> ACH vs. Flip Gordon (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 1) || YES = 5 ||
> Taiji Ishimori vs. Will Ospreay (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 1) || YES = 4 ||
> Dragon Lee vs. SHO (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 2) || YES = 4 ||
> Chris Sabin vs. KUSHIDA (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 2) || YES = 2 ||
> Hiromu Takahashi vs. Marty Scurll (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 2) || YES = 5 ||
> ACH vs. Will Ospreay (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 3) || YES = 3 ||
> Chris Sabin vs. SHO (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 4) || YES = 3 ||
> KUSHIDA vs. Marty Scurll (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 4) || YES = 6 ||
> El Desperado vs. Hiromu Takahashi (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 4) || YES = 9 ||
> Will Ospreay vs. YOH (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 5) || YES = 1 ||
> Dragon Lee vs. Hiromu Takahashi (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 6) || YES = 6 ||
> KUSHIDA vs. SHO (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 8) || YES = 4 ||
> Hiromu Takahashi vs. Ryusuke Taguchi (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 8) || YES = 2 ||
> El Desperado vs. KUSHIDA (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 10) || YES = 1 ||
> Hiromu Takahashi vs. SHO (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 12) || YES = 1 ||
> Dragon Lee vs. KUSHIDA (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 12) || YES = 1 ||
> Chris Sabin vs. Ryusuke Taguchi (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 13) || YES = 1 ||
> Dragon Lee vs. El Desperado (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 13) || YES = 1 ||
> Flip Gordon vs. Will Ospreay (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 13) || YES = 4 ||
> Taiji Ishimori vs. YOH (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 13) || YES = 2 ||
> Marty Scurll vs. SHO (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 13) || YES = 2 ||
> Hiromu Takahashi vs. KUSHIDA (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 13) || YES = 6 ||
> *Hiromu Takahashi vs. Taiji Ishimori (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Finals) || YES = 17 ||*
> *Los Ingobernables de Japon vs. The Young Bucks (Dominion) || YES = 10 ||*
> *Will Ospreay vs. Hiromu Takahashi (Dominion) || YES = 16 ||*
> Tetsuya Naito vs. Chris Jericho (Dominion) || YES = 9 ||
> *Kazuchika Okada vs. Kenny Omega (Dominion) || YES = 28 ||*
> Michael Elgin vs. Hirooki Goto (Kizuna Road - Day 2) || YES = 4 ||
> Golden Lovers vs. Los Ingobernables de Japon (CEO x NJPW When Worlds Collide) || YES = 3 ||
> The Young Bucks vs. Los Ingobernables de Japon (G1 Special in San Francisco) || YES = 6 ||
> Hiromu Takahashi vs. Dragon Lee (G1 Special in San Francisco) || YES = 8 ||
> *Jay White vs. Juice Robinson (G1 Special in San Francisco) || YES = 19 ||*
> Kenny Omega vs. Cody (G1 Special in San Francisco) || YES = 5 ||
> EVIL vs. Michael Elgin (G1 Climax 28 - Day 1) || YES = 6 ||
> *Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Minoru Suzuki (G1 Climax 28 - Day 1) || YES = 13 ||*
> *Jay White vs. Kazuchika Okada (G1 Climax 28 - Day 1) || YES = 10 ||*
> Tomohiro Ishii vs. Toru Yano (G1 Climax 28 - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Hirooki Goto vs. SANADA (G1 Climax 28 - Day 2) || YES = 5 ||
> *Kota Ibushi vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (G1 Climax 28 - Day 2) || YES = 17 ||*
> *Kenny Omega vs. Tetsuya Naito (G1 Climax 28 - Day 2) || YES = 21 ||*
> Hangman Page vs. Michael Elgin (G1 Climax 28 - Day 3) || YES = 4 ||
> Minoru Suzuki vs. Togi Makabe (G1 Climax 28 - Day 3) || YES = 1 ||
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Jay White (G1 Climax 28 - Day 3) || YES = 7 ||
> Toru Yano vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (G1 Climax 28 - Day 4) || YES = 4 ||
> Juice Robinson vs. Kota Ibushi (G1 Climax 28 - Day 4) || YES = 4 ||
> *Tetsuya Naito vs. Tomohiro Ishii (G1 Climax 28 - Day 4) || YES = 15 ||*
> Hirooki Goto vs. Kenny Omega (G1 Climax 28 - Day 4) || YES = 9 ||
> Jay White vs. Michael Elgin (G1 Climax 28 - Day 5) || YES = 3 ||
> Hangman Page vs. Kazuchika Okada (G1 Climax 28 - Day 5) || YES = 6 ||
> Kota Ibushi vs. Toru Yano (G1 Climax 28 - Day 6) || YES = 1 ||
> *SANADA vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (G1 Climax 28 - Day 6) || YES = 12 ||*
> *Juice Robinson vs. Tetsuya Naito (G1 Climax 28 - Day 6) || YES = 17 ||*
> *Hirooki Goto vs. Tomohiro Ishii (G1 Climax 28 - Day 6) || YES = 15 ||*
> Michael Elgin vs. YOSHI-HASHI (G1 Climax 28 - Day 7) || YES = 2 ||
> Kazuchika Okada vs. Togi Makabe (G1 Climax 28 - Day 7) || YES = 1 ||
> *Tomohiro Ishii vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (G1 Climax 28 - Day 8) || YES = 10 ||*
> Juice Robinson vs. Kenny Omega (G1 Climax 28 - Day 8) || YES = 4 ||
> Kota Ibushi vs. SANADA (G1 Climax 28 - Day 8) || YES = 7 ||
> Kazuchika Okada vs. YOSHI-HASHI (G1 Climax 28 - Day 9) || YES = 7 ||
> *Kota Ibushi vs. Tomohiro Ishii (G1 Climax 28 - Day 10) || YES = 18 ||*
> Kenny Omega vs. SANADA (G1 Climax 28 - Day 10) || YES = 7 ||
> Hangman Page vs. Jay White (G1 Climax 28 - Day 11) || YES = 2 ||
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. YOSHI-HASHI (G1 Climax 28 - Day 11) || YES = 1 ||
> Kazuchika Okada vs. Michael Elgin (G1 Climax 28 - Day 11) || YES = 6 ||
> Kenny Omega vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (G1 Climax 28 - Day 12) || YES = 9 ||
> Hirooki Goto vs. Kota Ibushi (G1 Climax 28 - Day 12) || YES = 6 ||
> EVIL vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (G1 Climax 28 - Day 13) || YES = 2 ||
> Kazuchika Okada vs. Minoru Suzuki (G1 Climax 28 - Day 13) || YES = 6 ||
> Juice Robinson vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (G1 Climax 28 - Day 14) || YES = 1 ||
> *Kenny Omega vs. Tomohiro Ishii (G1 Climax 28 - Day 14) || YES = 15 ||*
> *Kota Ibushi vs. Tetsuya Naito (G1 Climax 28 - Day 14) || YES = 13 ||*
> Hangman Page vs. Minoru Suzuki (G1 Climax 28 - Day 15) || YES = 2 ||
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Michael Elgin (G1 Climax 28 - Day 15) || YES = 3 ||
> EVIL vs. Kazuchika Okada (G1 Climax 28 - Day 15) || YES = 7 ||
> Juice Robinson vs. Tomohiro Ishii (G1 Climax 28 - Day 16) || YES = 3 ||
> Kenny Omega vs. Toru Yano (G1 Climax 28 - Day 16) || YES = 1 ||
> SANADA vs. Tetsuya Naito (G1 Climax 28 - Day 16) || YES = 5 ||
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kazuchika Okada (G1 Climax 28 - Day 17) || YES = 9 ||
> SANADA vs. Tomohiro Ishii (G1 Climax 28 - Day 18) || YES = 7 ||
> Tetsuya Naito vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (G1 Climax 28 - Day 18) || YES = 7 ||
> *Kenny Omega vs. Kota Ibushi (G1 Climax 28 - Day 18) || YES = 14 ||*
> *Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kota Ibushi (G1 Climax 28 - Finals) || YES = 15 ||*
> 
> Other Puro:
> Daisuke Sekimoto & Kazusada Higuchi vs. Hideki Suzuki & Konosuke Takeshita (DDT/BJW Toshikoshi Pro-Wrestling ~ Toshiwasure! Two Organization Shuffle Tag Tournament) || YES = 1 ||
> Joe Doering vs. Zeus (AJPW New Year Wars - Day 1) || YES = 7 ||
> Daisuke Sekimoto & Hideki Suzuki vs. Twin Towers (BJW New Year) || YES = 4 ||
> Daichi Hashimoto vs. Ryuichi Kawakami (BJW New Year) || YES = 1 ||
> Masashi Takeda vs. Takumi Tsukamoto (BJW New Year) || YES = 1 ||
> Naoya Nomura vs. Ryouji Sai (AJPW New Year Wars - Day 2) || YES = 2 ||
> Burning Wild vs. Violent Giants (AJPW New Years Wars - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> *Mike Bailey vs. Shuji Ishikawa (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Shinjuku) || YES = 11 ||*
> Jiro Kuroshio vs. Konosuke Takeshita (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Shinjuku) || YES = 3 ||
> Kenoh vs. Kaito Kiyomiya (NOAH Navigation For The Future - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Konosuke Takeshita vs. Tetsuya Endo (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Osaka - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Akito vs. Shuji Ishikawa (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Osaka - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Jiro Kuroshio vs. Tetsuya Endo (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Nerima) || YES = 1 ||
> HARASHIMA vs. Konosuke Takeshita (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Nerima) || YES = 1 ||
> Mike Bailey vs. Yukio Sakaguchi (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Yokohama) || YES = 4 ||
> Daisuke Sasaki vs. Shuji Ishikawa (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Yokohama) || YES = 1 ||
> Masa Kitamiya & Masato Tanaka vs. Naomichi Marufuji & Shingo Takagi (Riki Choshu Produce Power Hall ~ Set Back The Clock) || YES = 1 ||
> Daisuke Sasaki vs. Mike Bailey (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Shin-Kiba) || YES = 1 ||
> Kazusada Higuchi vs. Shuji Ishikawa (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Shin-Kiba) || YES = 3 ||
> Keisuke Ishii vs. Konosuke Takeshita (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Shin-Kiba) || YES = 2 ||
> HARASHIMA vs. Tetsuya Endo (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Shin-Kiba) || YES = 1 ||
> Arisa Nakajima vs. Misaki Ohata (SEAdLINNNG Now Or Never) || YES = 1 ||
> Dezmond Xavier & Zachary Wentz vs. Bandido & Flamita (Dragon Gate Open The New Year Gate - Day 3) || YES = 1 ||
> Masaaki Mochizuki & Susumu Yokosuka vs. Tribe Vanguard (Dragon Gate Open The New Year Gate - Day 3) || YES = 1 ||
> Fuminori Abe vs. Takuya Nomura (BJW ~To Was Gat Early~) || YES = 2 ||
> Oedo Tai vs. Queen’s Quest (Stardom 7th Anniversary) || YES = 4 ||
> Taichi vs. Tetsuya Naito (TAKA & Taichi Produce TAKATAICHIMANIA) || YES = 2 ||
> HARASHIMA vs. Shuji Ishikawa (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix The Final!!) || YES = 2 ||
> Jun Akiyama & Yuji Nagata vs. Naoya Nomura & Ryouji Sai (AJPW Yokohama Twilight Blues Special) || YES = 2 ||
> Violent Giants vs. Yoshiken (AJPW Yokohama Twilight Blues Special) || YES = 4 ||
> ANTIAS vs. MaxiMuM vs. Tribe Vanguard (Dragon Gate Kotoka Road To Final - Day 5) || YES = 1 ||
> Masaaki Mochizuki vs. Kzy (Dragon Gate Kotoka Road To Final - Day 5) || YES = 8 ||
> Mary Apache, Mayu Iwatani & Tam Nakano vs. Oedo Tai (Stardom 10/02) || YES = 1 ||
> Oedo Tai vs. Mayu Iwatani & Tam Nakano (Stardom Queen’s Fest) || YES = 1 ||
> Io Shirai vs. Momo Watanabe (Stardom Queen’s Fest) || YES = 5 ||
> Hideki Suzuki & Jay Bradley vs. Atsushi Kotoge & Naomichi Marufuji (NOAH Navigation of Dash - Day 5) || YES = 1 ||
> Daisuke Sekimoto & Shuji Ishikawa vs. HARASHIMA & Konosuke Takeshita (DDT Into The Fight) || YES = 1 ||
> Daichi Hashimoto vs. Yasufumi Nakanoue (BJW 27/02) || YES = 2 ||
> MaxiMuM vs. Tribe Vanguard (Dragon Gate Champion Gate in Osaka - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Masaaki Mochizuki vs. Ben-K (Dragon Gate Champion Gate in Osaka - Day 2) || YES = 4 ||
> MaxiMuM & CK1 vs. Tribe Vanguard, Don Fujiii, Kagetora & Masaaki Mochizuki (Dragon Gate Kotoka Road To Final - The Ending) || YES = 1 ||
> Daichi Hashimoto vs. Takuya Nomura (BJW Ikkitousen ~ Strong Climb - Day 1) || YES = 3 ||
> Daisuke Harada vs. HAYATA (NOAH The Great Voyage in Yokohama) || YES = 1 ||
> Mohammed Yone & Quiet Storm vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima & Masa Kitamiya (NOAH The Great Voyage in Yokohama) || YES = 1 ||
> Kenoh vs. Takashi Sugiura (NOAH The Great Voyage in Yokohama) || YES = 1 ||
> Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Hideki Suzuki (BJW Big Japan Full Metal) || YES = 3 ||
> Rocky Kawamura & Yoshio Takahashi vs. Takashi Sugiura & Takuya Nomura (HARD HIT Samurai Wearing Leg Guards) || YES = 1 ||
> Atsushi Kotoge & Naomichi Marufuji vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima & Masa Kitamiya (NOAH Global Tag League - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Takuya Nomura vs. Yuya Aoki (BJW Ikkitousen ~ Strong Climb - Day 2) || YES = 3 ||
> HARASHIMA & Naomichi Marufuji vs. Daisuke Sekimoto & Kazusada Higuchi (DDT Judgment ~ DDT 21st Anniversary Show ~) || YES = 3 ||
> Konosuke Takeshita vs. Shuji Ishikawa (DDT Judgement ~ DDT 21st Anniversary Show ~) || YES = 4 ||
> Atsushi Aoki vs. Shuji Kondo (AJPW Dream Power Series - Day 5) || YES = 1 ||
> Joe Doering vs. Kento Miyahara (AJPW Dream Power Series - Day 5) || YES = 1 ||
> ANTIAS vs. Genki Horiguchi & Kzy (Dragon Gate Glorious Gate - Day 9) || YES = 1 ||
> Go Shiozaki & Kaito Kiyomiya vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima & Masa Kitamiya (NOAH Global Tag League - Day 4) || YES = 1 ||
> Atsushi Kotoge & Naomichi Marufuji vs. Kenoh & Takashi Sugiura (NOAH Global Tag League - Day 4) || YES = 1 ||
> Daichi Hashimoto vs. Yasufumi Nakanoue (BJW Ikkitousen ~ Strong Climb - Day 6) || YES = 1 ||
> ANTIAS vs. Genki Horiguchi, Kzy, Punch Tominaga, Susumu Yokosuka & YASSHI (Dragon Gate The Gate of Passion - Day 3) || YES = 1 ||
> Shuji Ishikawa vs. Yuji Hino (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Kento Miyahara vs. Shingo Takagi (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 1) || YES = 3 ||
> Suwama vs. Zeus (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Kento Miyahara vs. Naoya Nomura (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 2) || YES = 2 ||
> Go Shiozaki & Kaito Kiyomiya vs. Kenoh & Takashi Sugiura (NOAH Global Tag League - Day 9) || YES = 1 ||
> Shingo Takagi vs. Yuji Hino (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 7) || YES = 3 ||
> Jun Akiyama vs. Suwama (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 7) || YES = 1 ||
> Kento Miyahara vs. Shuji Ishikawa (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 7) || YES = 1 ||
> Daichi Hashimoto vs. Hideki Suzuki (BJW Sapporo 2 Days - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Arisa Nakajima vs. Mio Momono (SEAdLINNNG Shin-Kiba 3rd NIGHT) || YES = 1 ||
> Hana Kimura vs. Mika Iwata (Sendai Girls 19/04) || YES = 2 ||
> Io Shirai vs. Meiko Satomura (Sendai Girls 19/04) || YES = 4 ||
> Chihiro Hashimoto vs. Ayako Hamada (Sendai Girls 19/04) || YES = 1 ||
> Jun Akiyama vs. Zeus (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 11) || YES = 1 ||
> Naoya Nomura vs. Shingo Takagi (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 13) || YES = 1 ||
> Jun Akiyama vs. Naomichi Marufuji (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 13) || YES = 2 ||
> Shingo Takagi vs. Shuji Ishikawa (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 14) || YES = 3 ||
> Yuko Miyamoto vs. HARASHIMA (DDT Max Bump) || YES = 1 ||
> Nobuhiro Shimatani vs. Saki Akai (DDT Max Bump) || YES = 1 ||
> Katsuhiko Nakajima & Masa Kitamiya vs. Go Shiozaki & Kaito Kiyomiya (NOAH Great Voyage in Niigata) || YES = 1 ||
> Takashi Sugiura vs. Atsushi Kotoge (NOAH Great Voyage in Niigata) || YES = 1 ||
> Kento Miyahara vs. Naomichi Marufuji (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 15) || YES = 5 ||
> MaxiMuM vs. Natural Vibes (Dragon Gate The Gate of Passion - Day 15) || YES = 1 ||
> Hideki Suzuki vs. Daisuke Sekimoto (BJW Endless Survivor) || YES = 3 ||
> ANTIAS vs. Big Ben (Dragon Gate Dead Or Alive) || YES = 2 ||
> MaxiMuM vs. Natural Vibes (Dragon Gate Dead Or Alive) || YES = 3 ||
> El Lindaman vs. Masaaki Mochizuki vs. Punch Tominaga vs. Ryo Saito vs. Shingo Takagi vs. YAMATO vs. Yasushi Kanda (Dragon Gate Dead Or Alive) || YES = 3 ||
> Masato Yoshino vs. Shingo Takagi (Dragon Gate King of Gate - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Kzy vs. YAMATO (Dragon Gate King of Gate - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> Masato Yoshino vs. Susumu Yokosuka (Dragon Gate King of Gate - Day 5) || YES = 1 ||
> Ben-K vs. Kzy (Dragon Gate King of Gate - Day 5) || YES = 2 ||
> Shigehiro Irie vs. Keisuke Ishii (DDT Audience) || YES = 1 ||
> Io Shirai vs. Momo Watanabe (Stardom Gold Star) || YES = 4 ||
> Kento Miyahara vs. Naomichi Marufuji (AJPW Super Power Series - Day 7) || YES = 4 ||
> Shingo Takagi vs. Susumu Yokosuka (Dragon Gate King of Gate - Day 10) || YES = 1 ||
> Go Shiozaki & Kaito Kiyomiya vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima & Masa Kitamiya (NOAH Navigation With Breeze - Day 10) || YES = 1 ||
> Naruki Dog vs. YAMATO (Dragon Gate King of Gate - Day 13) || YES = 1 ||
> Masato Yoshino vs. YAMATO (Dragon Gate King of Gate - Day 16) || YES = 1 ||
> Kaito Kiyomiya vs. Kenoh (NOAH Navigation With Emerald Spirits - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Big Ben vs. Tribe Vanguard (Dragon Gate King of Gate - Day 17) || YES = 1 ||
> Masaaki Mochizuki vs. Masato Yoshino (Dragon Gate King of Gate - Day 17) || YES = 1 ||
> Ayato Yoshida & Kaito Kiyomiya vs. Takuya Nomura & Toru Sugiura (Fortune Dream 5) || YES = 1 ||
> Oedo Tai vs. Thunder Rock (Stardom Goddesses of Destiny) || YES = 1 ||
> Hideki Suzuki vs. Takuya Nomura (BJW 20/06) || YES = 3 ||
> Masashi Takeda vs. Isami Kodaka (BJW 20/06) || YES = 2 ||
> Kazuchika Okada vs. Minoru Suzuki (Minoru Suzuki 30th Anniversary Festival - Day 1) || YES = 3 ||
> Shigehiro Irie vs. Kazusada Higuchi (DDT What Are You Doing) || YES = 1 ||
> Daisuke Harada vs. Hitoshi Kumano (NOAH Navigation With Emerald Spirits - Day 8) || YES = 1 ||
> Takashi Sugiura vs. Kenoh (NOAH Navigation With Emerald Spirits - Day 8) || YES = 1 ||
> MaxiMuM vs. Tribe Vanguard (Dragon Gate Rainbow Gate - Day 9) || YES = 1 ||
> Jake Lee vs. Kento Miyahara (AJPW Dynamite Series - Day 12) || YES = 1 ||
> Kazusada Higuchi vs. Konosuke Takeshita vs. MAO vs. Masashi Takeda (DDT Live! Maji Manji #10) || YES = 1 ||
> Katsuhiko Nakajima & Masa Kitamiya vs. Hideyoshi Kamitani & Takuya Nomura (Riki Choshu Produce Power Hall) || YES = 2 ||
> Kento Miyahara, Naoya Nomura & Yoshitatsu vs. Joe Doering, KAI & Zeus (AJPW Summer Action Series - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Momo Watanabe vs. Hazuki (Stardom Bright Summer ~ RISE vs. Stardom) || YES = 1 ||
> Jun Tonsho, Kaz Hayashi, Masayuki Kono & Shuji Kondo vs. Strong Hearts (W-1 WRESTLE-1 Tour 2018 Symbol - Day 3) || YES = 1 ||
> Natural Vibes vs. ANTIAS (Dragon Gate Kobe Pro-Wrestling Festival) || YES = 1 ||
> Bandido & MaxiMuM vs. Tribe Vanguard (Dragon Gate Kobe Pro-Wrestling Festival) || YES = 1 ||
> Big Ben vs. Tribe Vanguard (Dragon Gate Kobe Pro-Wrestling Festival) || YES = 2 ||
> Violent Giants vs. Gianni Valletta & TAJIRI (AJPW Summer Action Series - Day 6) || YES = 1 ||
> ALL OUT vs. Cassandra Miyagi, DASH Chisako & Meiko Satomura (DDT Live! Maji Manji #12) || YES = 1 ||
> Kento Miyahara vs. Zeus (AJPW Summer Action Series - Day 11) || YES = 2 ||
> Akitoshi Saito, Masato Tanaka, Naomichi Marufuji & Takashi Sugiura vs. Go Shiozaki, Katsuhiko Nakajima, Kenoh & Masa Kitamiya (NOAH Departure) || YES = 1 ||
> Kagetsu vs. Mayu Iwatani (Stardom X Stardom) || YES = 1 ||
> Daisuke Sekimoto & Hideki Suzuki vs. Fuminori Abe & Takuya Nomura (BJW Midsummer Korakuen 2 Battles - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> 50 Funky Powers, Akitoshi Saito, Masato Tanaka & Naomichi Marufuji vs. Atsushi Kotoge, Kaito Kiyomiya, Katsuhiko Nakajima, Kenoh & Masa Kitamiya (NOAH Kawasaki Sports Association 70th Anniversary - NOAH vs. Kawasaki Festival) || YES = 1 ||
> Takashi Sugiura vs. Go Shiozaki (NOAH Kawasaki Sports Association 70th Anniversary - NOAH vs. Kawasaki Festival) || YES = 1 ||
> Miyu Yamashita vs. You (TJP Brand New Wrestling 2 ~ Now It’s Time To Attack ~) || YES = 1 ||
> Zeus vs. Shuji Ishikawa (AJPW Summer Explosion Series - Day 9) || YES = 1 ||
> 
> Europe Indy:
> Doug Williams vs. Michael May (OTT Contenders 5) || YES = 1 ||
> Jordan Devlin vs. Darren Kearney (OTT Contenders 5) || YES = 1 ||
> Grizzled Young Veterans vs. Moustache Mountain (PROGRESS Chapter 61: Don’t Touch Me… Don’t… Don’t Touch Me) || YES = 1 ||
> Pete Dunne vs. Joseph Conners (PROGRESS Chapter 61: Don’t Touch Me… Don’t… Don’t Touch Me) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Brooks vs. Will Ospreay (PROGRESS Chapter 61: Don’t Touch Me… Don’t… Don’t Touch Me) || YES = 4 ||
> Travis Banks vs. Chris Brookes (PROGRESS Chapter 61: Don’t Touch Me… Don’t… Don’t Touch Me) || YES = 3 ||
> Monster Consulting & Ringkampf vs. RISE (wXw Back To The Roots XVII) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Brooks vs. Ryan Smile (RevPro High Stakes) || YES = 1 ||
> Mark Andrews vs. Will Ospreay (RevPro High Stakes) || YES = 2 ||
> Moustache Mountain vs. Suzuki-gun (RevPro High Stakes) || YES = 5 ||
> Chris Brookes vs. Trent Seven vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (PROGRESS Chapter 62: Fear No More, Come To Dust) || YES = 2 ||
> Travis Banks vs. TK Cooper (PROGRESS Chapter 62: Fear No More, Come To Dust) || YES = 1 ||
> *WALTER vs. Timothy Thatcher (PROGRESS Chapter 62: Fear No More, Come To Dust) || YES = 21 ||*
> Travis Banks vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (OTT Homecoming - Dublin) || YES = 1 ||
> Keith Lee vs. Mike Bailey (OTT Homecoming - Dublin) || YES = 2 ||
> Jordan Devlin vs. Timothy Thatcher (OTT Homecoming - Dublin) || YES = 1 ||
> The Kings of the North vs. The Rapture (OTT Homecoming - Dublin) || YES = 1 ||
> Chuck Taylor vs. Mark Haskins (OTT Homecoming - Belfast) || YES = 1 ||
> Keith Lee vs. Timothy Thatcher (OTT Homecoming - Belfast) || YES = 1 ||
> The Rapture vs. The Kings of the North (OTT Homecoming - Belfast) || YES = 1 ||
> David Starr vs. Mike Bailey (RevPro Live At The Cockpit 26) || YES = 1 ||
> Travis Banks vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (RevPro Live At The Cockpit 26) || YES = 1 ||
> Tyler Bate vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (PROGRESS Chapter 63: Take Me Underground) || YES = 7 ||
> British Strong Style vs. David Starr & Matt Riddle (PROGRESS Chapter 63: Take Me Underground) || YES = 4 ||
> Mark Davis vs. WALTER (PROGRESS Chapter 63: Take Me Underground) || YES = 6 ||
> David Starr vs. WALTER (FCP A Tribute to Francois Trebec) || YES = 2 ||
> Jonah Rock vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (PROGRESS Chapter 64: Thunderbastards Are Go!) || YES = 1 ||
> Chris Brookes vs. Eddie Dennis vs. Mark Andrews vs. Morgan Webster vs. Pete Dunne vs. TK Cooper vs. Trent Seven vs. Tyler Bate (PROGRESS Chapter 64: Thunderbastards Are Go!) || YES = 1 ||
> Alexander James vs. Timothy Thatcher (AMBITION 9) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. WALTER (AMBITION 9) || YES = 3 ||
> Mike Bailey vs. Timothy Thatcher (AMBITION 9) || YES = 1 ||
> Lucky Kid vs. Timothy Thatcher (wXw 16 Carat Gold - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> John Klinger vs. Ilja Dragunov vs. WALTER (wXw 16 Carat Gold - Day 2) || YES = 6 ||
> Absolute Andy vs. Timothy Thatcher (wXw 16 Carat Gold - Day 3) || YES = 1 ||
> Ringkampf vs. RISE (wXw 16 Carat Gold - Day 3) || YES = 1 ||
> Absolute Andy vs. David Starr (wXw 16 Carat Gold - Day 3) || YES = 2 ||
> David Starr vs. WALTER (Defiant Lights Out) || YES = 1 ||
> Ilja Dragunov vs. David Starr vs. Travis Banks vs. WALTER (wXw We Love Wrestling Tour: London) || YES = 1 ||
> Travis Banks vs. Morgan Webster (PROGRESS Chapter 65: Have Some Faith In The Sound) || YES = 1 ||
> David Starr vs. WALTER (Defiant Road to No Regrets) || YES = 1 ||
> Jordynne Grace vs. Livvii Grace (EVE #SHEVOLUTION) || YES = 1 ||
> The Angel Cruzers vs. The Kings of the North (OTT Martina’s Gaff Party 3: Sayonara Session Moth) || YES = 1 ||
> LJ Cleary vs. Joey Janela vs. Martina The Session Moth vs. Joey Janela vs. TK Cooper (OTT Martina’s Gaff Party 3: Sayonara Session Moth) || YES = 1 ||
> Jordan Devlin vs. Angelico (OTT Martina’s Gaff Party 3: Sayonara Session Moth) || YES = 1 ||
> A-Kid vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (Triple W Total Rumble 8) || YES = 1 ||
> Lucky Kid vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (wXw We Love Wrestling Tour: Frankfurt) || YES = 1 ||
> Ilja Dragunov vs. WALTER (wXw Superstars of Wrestling) || YES = 2 ||
> Doug Williams vs. Pete Dunne (PROGRESS Chapter 68: Super Strong Style 16 - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Angelico vs. Mark Andrews (PROGRESS Chapter 68: Super Strong Style 16 - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Chris Brookes vs. Kassius Ohno (PROGRESS Chapter 68: Super Strong Style 16 - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Angelico vs. Keith Lee (PROGRESS Chapter 68: Super Strong Style 16 - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> David Starr vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (PROGRESS Chapter 68: Super Strong Style 16 - Day 2) || YES = 6 ||
> Kassius Ohno vs. Tyler Bate (PROGRESS Chapter 68: Super Strong Style 16 - Day 2) || YES = 4 ||
> Travis Banks vs. WALTER (PROGRESS Chapter 68: Super Strong Style 16 - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> David Starr vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (wXw Shotgun #353) || YES = 1 ||
> Aussie Open vs. The Chosen Bros (RevPro Epic Encounter) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Will Ospreay (OTT ScrapperMania IV) || YES = 4 ||
> Jeff Cobb vs. Tomohiro Ishii (OTT ScrapperMania IV) || YES = 2 ||
> The Rapture vs. The Angel Cruzers (OTT ScrapperMania IV) || YES = 1 ||
> Keith Lee vs. Minoru Suzuki (OTT ScrapperMania IV) || YES = 2 ||
> Jordan Devlin vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (OTT ScrapperMania IV) || YES = 4 ||
> WALTER vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (wXw We Love Wrestling Tour: Hamburg) || YES = 2 ||
> David Starr vs. WALTER (PROGRESS Chapter 69: Be Here Now) || YES = 2 ||
> David Starr & Jordan Devlin vs. Low Ki & WALTER (OTT A Haven For Monsters) || YES = 1 ||
> Jordan Devlin vs. Will Ospreay (PROGRESS Chapter 72: Got Got Need) || YES = 1 ||
> Chris Ridgeway vs. Mark Davis (PROGRESS Chapter 72: Got Got Need) || YES = 1 ||
> Suzuki-gun vs. CHAOS (RevPro/NJPW Strong Style Evolved UK - Day 1) || YES = 5 ||
> Kazuchika Okada vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (RevPro/NJPW Strong Style Evolved UK - Day 2) || YES = 4 ||
> Tomohiro Ishii vs. Minoru Suzuki (RevPro/NJPW Strong Style Evolved UK - Day 2) || YES = 3 ||
> Mike Bailey vs. WALTER (Riptide International Waters) || YES = 2 ||
> Jordan Devlin vs. WALTER (OTT Wrestlerama 2) || YES = 1 ||
> 
> US Indy:
> David Starr vs. Joey Janela (Beyond Heavy Lies The Crown) || YES = 1 ||
> Keith Lee vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (PWG Mystery Vortex V) || YES = 4 ||
> The Chosen Bros vs. Ringkampf (PWG Mystery Vortex V) || YES = 3 ||
> Eddie Kingston vs. Leo Howlett (NWL 13/01) || YES = 1 ||
> Catch Point vs. Ringkampf (EVOLVE 98) || YES = 2 ||
> AR Fox vs. Matt Riddle (EVOLVE 98) || YES = 1 ||
> Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Darby Allin (EVOLVE 98) || YES = 7 ||
> Fred Yehi vs. Timothy Thatcher (EVOLVE 99) || YES = 2 ||
> WALTER vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (EVOLVE 99) || YES = 6 ||
> Keith Lee vs. Chris Dickinson (EVOLVE 99) || YES = 1 ||
> Markus Crane vs. SHLAK (GCW Hit ‘Em Up) || YES = 1 ||
> B-Boy vs. Daniel Makabe (3-2-1 BATTLE! Battle Rumble) || YES = 1 ||
> Jonathan Gresham vs. Mike Quackenbush (Beyond Spirit of 76) || YES = 1 ||
> David Starr vs. Matt Riddle (Beyond Spirit of 76) || YES = 2 ||
> Jeff Cobb vs. Matt Riddle (MLW Road to the World Championship) || YES = 2 ||
> Darby Allin vs. Sami Callihan (MLW Road to the World Championship) || YES = 2 ||
> Chet Sterling vs. John Skyler (CWF Mid-Atlantic Worldwide 14/02) || YES = 1 ||
> Michael Elgin vs. Tetsuya Naito (REVOLVER Friday the 16th Naito Takes Dayton) || YES = 1 ||
> James Drake vs. Matt Riddle (EVOLVE 100) || YES = 4 ||
> Keith Lee vs. AR Fox (EVOLVE 100) || YES = 1 ||
> Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Austin Theory (EVOLVE 100) || YES = 1 ||
> Chris Dickinson vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (EVOLVE 101) || YES = 1 ||
> Keith Lee vs. Tracy Williams (EVOLVE 101) || YES = 1 ||
> Austin Theory vs. Darby Allin vs. Jaka vs. Matt Riddle (EVOLVE 101) || YES = 1 ||
> CW Anderson vs. Dasher Hatfield (BLPW Jar of Flies) || YES = 1 ||
> Bandido & Flamita vs. The Rascalz (PWG Time Is A Flat Circle) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Brooks vs. Will Ospreay (PWG Time Is A Flat Circle) || YES = 1 ||
> Jeff Cobb vs. Jonah Rock (PWG Time Is A Flat Circle) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (PWG Time Is A Flat Circle) || YES = 1 ||
> Trevor Lee vs. Roy Wilkins (CWF Mid-Atlantic Worldwide 14/03) || YES = 2 ||
> Tom Lawlor vs. WALTER (GCW Matt Riddle’s Bloodsport) || YES = 7 ||
> Nick Gage vs. Timothy Thatcher (GCW Matt Riddle’s Bloodsport) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Minoru Suzuki (GCW Matt Riddle’s Bloodsport) || YES = 9 ||
> AR Fox vs. Will Ospreay (EVOLVE 102) || YES = 2 ||
> Daisuke Sekimoto & Munenori Sawa vs. Ringkampf (EVOLVE 102) || YES = 9 ||
> Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Matt Riddle (EVOLVE 102) || YES = 8 ||
> Jeff Cobb vs. Tomohiro Ishii (WrestleCon Mark Hitchcock Memorial Supershow) || YES = 4 ||
> Bandido & Flamita vs. Rey Fenix & Rey Horus (WrestleCon Mark Hitchcock Memorial Supershow) || YES = 3 ||
> Adam Brooks vs. Sammy Guevara vs. Shane Strickland vs. Will Ospreay (WrestleCon Mark Hitchock Memorial Supershow) || YES = 1 ||
> Timothy Thatcher vs. Toni Storm (Beyond/WWR Lit Up) || YES = 1 ||
> Dominic Garrini vs. Timothy Thatcher (EVOLVE 103) || YES = 1 ||
> Jaka vs. Munenori Sawa (EVOLVE 103) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Daisuke Sekimoto (EVOLVE 103) || YES = 1 ||
> CHAOS vs. Flip Gordon, Kota Ibushi & Shane Strickland (RevPro WrestleCon) || YES = 1 ||
> Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Tomohiro Ishii (RevPro WrestleCon) || YES = 6 ||
> Munenori Sawa vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (WWN Supershow: Mercury Rising) || YES = 1 ||
> Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Keith Lee (WWN Supershow: Mercury Rising) || YES = 3 ||
> Catch Point vs. Ringkampf (WWN Supershow: Mercury Rising) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Will Ospreay (WWN Supershow: Mercury Rising) || YES = 6 ||
> DJZ vs. Eli Everfly vs. ****** Loco vs. KTB vs. Teddy Hart vs. Tony Deppen (GCW Joey Janela’s Spring Break 2) || YES = 2 ||
> PCO vs. WALTER (GCW Joey Janela’s Spring Break 2) || YES = 9 ||
> WALTER vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (PROGRESS Chapter 67: Bourbon Is Also A Biscuit) || YES = 5 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Shane Strickland (MLW The World Championship Final) || YES = 3 ||
> Bandido vs. Taiji Ishimori (PWG All Star Weekend 14 - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Ringkampf vs. Violence Unlimited (PWG All Star Weekend 14 - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> The Chosen Bros vs. The Young Bucks vs. The Rascalz (PWG All Star Weekend 14 - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> Chris Dickinson vs. PCO (BLP Slamilton) || YES = 1 ||
> Aero Boy vs. Ciclope vs. Miedo Extremo (IWA-MS King of the Deathmatches - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> John Wayne Murdoch vs. Nick Gage vs. SHLAK (IWA-MS King of the Deathmatches - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Shane Strickland (EVOLVE 104) || YES = 3 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Keith Lee (EVOLVE 105) || YES = 2 ||
> Eddie Kingston vs. Fred Yehi (AAW Take No Prisoners) || YES = 3 ||
> Eric Ryan vs. Miedo Extremo (GCW Tournament of Survival 3) || YES = 1 ||
> Alex Colon vs. Ciclope (GCW Tournament of Survival 3) || YES = 1 ||
> Drew Parker vs. Rickey Shane Page (CZW Tournament of Death 17) || YES = 1 ||
> Jimmy Lloyd vs. Rickey Shane Page (CZW Tournament of Death 17) || YES = 1 ||
> Darby Allin vs. WALTER (EVOLVE 106) || YES = 6 ||
> Cage vs. Mil Muertes (Lucha Underground: Season 4, Episode 5) || YES = 1 ||
> Daniel Makabe vs. Timothy Thatcher (3-2-1 BATTLE! Wet Hot Seattle Summer) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Shane Strickland (EVOLVE 108) || YES = 3 ||
> Joey Janela vs. Darby Allin (EVOLVE 109) || YES = 1 ||
> Darby Allin vs. Matt Riddle (EVOLVE 110) || YES = 1 ||
> Maxwell Jacob Friedman vs. Nate Webb (GCW Joey Janela’s Lost In New York) || YES = 1 ||
> 
> WWE:
> Roman Reigns vs. Samoa Joe (RAW 01/01) || YES = 6 ||
> Johnny Gargano vs. The Velveteen Dream (NXT 24/01) || YES = 4 ||
> The Undisputed Era vs. The Authors of Pain (NXT Takeover: Philadelphia) || YES = 3 ||
> *Adam Cole vs. Aleister Black (NXT Takeover: Philadelphia) || YES = 16 ||*
> *Andrade Almas vs. Johnny Gargano (NXT Takeover: Philadelphia) || YES = 38 ||*
> *30-Man Royal Rumble (Royal Rumble) || YES = 10 ||*
> Brock Lesnar vs. Braun Strowman vs. Kane (Royal Rumble) || YES = 1 ||
> 30-Woman Royal Rumble (Royal Rumble) || YES = 1 ||
> Asuka vs. Sasha Banks (RAW 29/01) || YES = 2 ||
> TJP vs. Tyler Bate (205 Live 30/01) || YES = 2 ||
> Roderick Strong vs. Tyler Bate (NXT 31/01) || YES = 4 ||
> Hideo Itami vs. Roderick Strong (205 Live 06/02) || YES = 3 ||
> SAnitY vs. The Undisputed Era (NXT 07/02) || YES = 3 ||
> Apollo Crews vs. Bray Wyatt vs. Finn Bálor vs. Matt Hardy vs. Seth Rollins (RAW 12/02) || YES = 1 ||
> Drew Gulak vs. Tony Nese (205 Live 13/02) || YES = 2 ||
> Pete Dunne vs. Roderick Strong (NXT 14/02) || YES = 5 ||
> Braun Strowman vs. Elias vs. Finn Bálor vs. John Cena vs. Roman Reigns vs. Seth Rollins vs. The Miz (RAW 19/02) || YES = 4 ||
> Andrade Almas vs. Johnny Gargano (NXT 21/02) || YES = 7 ||
> Alexa Bliss vs. Bayley vs. Mandy Rose vs. Mickie James vs. Sasha Banks vs. Sonya Deville (Elimination Chamber) || YES = 2 ||
> Asuka vs. Nia Jax (Elimination Chamber) || YES = 2 ||
> AJ Styles vs. John Cena (SmackDown Live 27/02) || YES = 1 ||
> Cedric Alexander vs. TJP (205 Live 27/02) || YES = 1 ||
> Kalisto vs. Roderick Strong (205 Live 27/02) || YES = 4 ||
> Jinder Mahal vs. Randy Orton (SmackDown Live 06/03) || YES = 1 ||
> Buddy Murphy vs. Mustafa Ali (205 Live 06/03) || YES = 1 ||
> AJ Styles vs. Baron Corbin vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. John Cena vs. Kevin Owens vs. Sami Zayn (Fastlane) || YES = 4 ||
> Cedric Alexander vs. Roderick Strong (205 Live 13/03) || YES = 2 ||
> Pete Dunne vs. Adam Cole (NXT 14/03) || YES = 1 ||
> Danny Burch & Oney Lorcan vs. Pete Dunne & Roderick Strong (NXT 21/03) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Kassius Ohno (NXT 21/03) || YES = 1 ||
> Finn Bálor vs. Seth Rollins (RAW 02/04) || YES = 1 ||
> *Adam Cole vs. EC3 vs. Killian Dain vs. Lars Sullivan vs. Ricochet vs. The Velveteen Dream (NXT Takeover: New Orleans) || YES = 23 ||*
> Ember Moon vs. Shayna Baszler (NXT Takeover: New Orleans) || YES = 4 ||
> *Andrade Almas vs. Aleister Black (NXT Takeover: New Orleans) || YES = 20 ||*
> *Johnny Gargano vs. Tommaso Ciampa (NXT Takeover: New Orleans) || YES = 27 ||*
> The Miz vs. Finn Bálor vs. Seth Rollins (WrestleMania 34) || YES = 8 ||
> Charlotte Flair vs. Asuka (WrestleMania 34) || YES = 8 ||
> Randy Orton vs. Bobby Roode vs. Jinder Mahal vs. Rusev (WrestleMania 34) || YES = 2 ||
> *Kurt Angle & Ronda Rousey vs. Stephanie McMahon & Triple H (WrestleMania 34) || YES = 16 ||*
> Daniel Bryan & Shane McMahon vs. Kevin Owens & Sami Zayn (WrestleMania 34) || YES = 4 ||
> AJ Styles vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (WrestleMania 34) || YES = 3 ||
> AJ Styles vs. Daniel Bryan (SmackDown 10/04) || YES = 3 ||
> Akira Tozawa & Hideo Itami vs. Gran Metalik & Hideo Itami (205 Live 17/04) || YES = 1 ||
> Killian Dain vs. Lars Sullivan (NXT 18/04) || YES = 1 ||
> Drew Gulak vs. Kalisto vs. Mustafa Ali vs. TJP vs. Tony Nese (205 Live 24/04) || YES = 3 ||
> Cedric Alexander vs. Kalisto (Greatest Royal Rumble) || YES = 1 ||
> Seth Rollins vs. Finn Bálor vs. Samoa Joe vs. The Miz (Greatest Royal Rumble) || YES = 1 ||
> Seth Rollins vs. Finn Bálor (RAW 30/04) || YES = 3 ||
> *Seth Rollins vs. The Miz (Backlash) || YES = 12 ||*
> AJ Styles vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (Backlash) || YES = 1 ||
> Roman Reigns vs. Samoa Joe (Backlash) || YES = 1 ||
> Jeff Hardy vs. The Miz (SmackDown 08/05) || YES = 2 ||
> Buddy Murphy vs. Mustafa Ali (205 Live 08/05) || YES = 1 ||
> AJ Styles vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (SmackDown 15/05) || YES = 1 ||
> Danny Burch, Oney Lorcan & Pete Dunne vs. The Undisputed Era (NXT 16/05) || YES = 2 ||
> Daniel Bryan vs. The Miz (WWE Live 17/05) || YES = 1 ||
> Daniel Bryan vs. Jeff Hardy (SmackDown 22/05) || YES = 1 ||
> Akira Tozawa vs. Hideo Itami (205 Live 22/05) || YES = 1 ||
> Cedric Alexander vs. Buddy Murphy (205 Live 29/05) || YES = 4 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Zack Gibson (NXT Live 12/06) || YES = 1 ||
> Pete Dunne vs. Kyle O’Reilly (NXT 13/06) || YES = 4 ||
> Drew Gulak vs. Jack Gallagher (UK Championship Tournament First-Round) || YES = 3 ||
> *The Undisputed Era vs. Danny Burch & Oney Lorcan (NXT Takeover: Chicago) || YES = 18 ||*
> Ricochet vs. The Velveteen Dream (NXT Takeover: Chicago) || YES = 7 ||
> Aleister Black vs. Lars Sullivan (NXT Takeover: Chicago) || YES = 2 ||
> *Johnny Gargano vs. Tommaso Ciampa (NXT Takeover: Chicago) || YES = 18 ||*
> Big Cass vs. Daniel Bryan (Money In The Bank) || YES = 1 ||
> AJ Styles vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (Money In The Bank) || YES = 5 ||
> Nia Jax vs. Ronda Rousey (Money In The Bank) || YES = 1 ||
> Bobby Roode vs. Braun Strowman vs. Finn Bálor vs. Kevin Owens vs. Kofi Kingston vs. Rusev vs. Samoa Joe vs. The Miz (Money In The Bank) || YES = 2 ||
> Seth Rollins vs. Dolph Ziggler (RAW 18/06) || YES = 1 ||
> Big E vs. Daniel Bryan vs. Rusev vs. Samoa Joe vs. The Miz (SmackDown 19/06) || YES = 6 ||
> Buddy Murphy vs. Hideo Itami vs. Mustafa Ali (205 Live 19/06) || YES = 1 ||
> British Strong Style vs. The Undisputed Era (UK Championship Tournament - Day 1) || YES = 4 ||
> Travis Banks vs. Zack Gibson (UK Championship Tournament - Day 1) || YES = 3 ||
> The Undisputed Era vs. Moustache Mountain (UK Championship Tournament - Day 2) || YES = 6 ||
> Aleister Black & Ricochet vs. EC3 & The Velveteen Dream (UK Championship Tournament - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Pete Dunne vs. Zack Gibson (UK Championship Tournament - Day 2) || YES = 4 ||
> Moustache Mountain & Ricochet vs. The Undisputed Era (NXT 27/06) || YES = 3 ||
> Buddy Murphy vs. Mustafa Ali (205 Live 03/07) || YES = 9 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Danny Burch (NXT 11/07) || YES = 1 ||
> Moustache Mountain vs. The Undisputed Era (NXT 11/07) || YES = 8 ||
> AJ Styles vs. Rusev (Extreme Rules) || YES = 3 ||
> Drew McIntyre vs. Finn Bálor vs. Roman Reigns (RAW 16/07) || YES = 1 ||
> Aleister Black vs. Tommaso Ciampa (NXT 25/07) || YES = 4 ||
> The Bar vs. The New Day (SmackDown 07/08) || YES = 2 ||
> The Undisputed Era vs. Moustache Mountain (NXT Takeover: Brooklyn) || YES = 8 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Ricochet (NXT Takeover: Brooklyn) || YES = 6 ||
> Shayna Baszler vs. Kairi Sane (NXT Takeover: Brooklyn) || YES = 4 ||
> Tommaso Ciampa vs. Johnny Gargano (NXT Takeover: Brooklyn) || YES = 6 ||
> Dolph Ziggler vs. Seth Rollins (SummerSlam) || YES = 3 ||
> AJ Styles vs. Samoa Joe (SummerSlam) || YES = 5 ||
> Daniel Bryan vs. The Miz (SummerSlam) || YES = 4 ||
> Brock Lesnar vs. Roman Reigns (SummerSlam) || YES = 1 ||
> Buddy Murphy & Tony Nese vs. Lucha House Party (205 Live 21/08) || YES = 3 ||
> Pete Dunne vs. Zack Gibson (NXT 22/08) || YES = 1 ||
> Seth Rollins vs. Kevin Owens (RAW 27/08) || YES = 1 ||
> 
> ROH:
> Best Friends vs. Dragon Lee & Titan vs. The Young Bucks (TV 20/01) || YES = 1 ||
> Jay Lethal vs. Jonathan Gresham (Honor Reigns Supreme) || YES = 5 ||
> Marty Scurll vs. Punishment Martinez (16th Anniversary Show) || YES = 1 ||
> The Hung Bucks vs. SoCal Uncensored (16th Anniversary) || YES = 4 ||
> *Dalton Castle vs. Jay Lethal (16th Anniversary Show) || YES = 11 ||*
> Hangman Page vs. Kota Ibushi (Supercard of Honor XII) || YES = 9 ||
> SoCal Uncensored vs. Flip Gordon & The Young Bucks (Supercard of Honor XII) || YES = 5 ||
> The Briscoes vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Jay Lethal (Supercard of Honor XII) || YES = 1 ||
> Cody vs. Kenny Omega (Supercard of Honor XII) || YES = 3 ||
> Dalton Castle vs. Marty Scurll (Supercard of Honor XII) || YES = 2 ||
> Jay Lethal vs. Jonathan Gresham (Masters of the Craft) || YES = 3 ||
> Super Smash Bros vs. The Young Bucks (War of the Worlds: Toronto) || YES = 2 ||
> The Hung Bucks vs. Punishment Martinez & The Briscoes (TV 23/06) || YES = 1 ||
> Jay Lethal vs. KUSHIDA (Best In The World) || YES = 1 ||
> The Briscoes vs. The Young Bucks (Best In The World) || YES = 4 ||
> Jay Lethal & Jonathan Gresham vs. The Young Bucks (Honor Re-United - Doncaster) || YES = 1 ||
> 
> Impact Wrestling:
> LAX vs. oVe (Impact Wrestling 18/01) || YES = 2 ||
> Austin Aries vs. Johnny Impact (Crossroads) || YES = 1 ||
> Brian Cage vs. Lashley (Impact Wrestling 29/03) || YES = 1 ||
> Aero Star, Drago & King Cuerno vs. Andrew Everett, Dezmond Xavier & DJ Z (Impact Wrestling vs. Lucha Underground) || YES = 1 ||
> Killshot & The Mack vs. LAX (Impact Wrestling vs. Lucha Underground) || YES = 3 ||
> Austin Aries vs. Fenix vs. Pentagon Dark (Impact Wrestling vs. Lucha Underground) || YES = 1 ||
> Fenix vs. Johnny Impact vs. Petey Williams vs. Taiji Ishimori (Slammiversary XVI) || YES = 1 ||
> LAX vs. The OGz (Slammiversary XVI) || YES = 4 ||
> Pentagon Jr. vs. Sami Callihan (Slammiversary XVI) || YES = 8 ||
> Austin Aries vs. Moose (Slammiversary XVI) || YES = 8 ||
> Pentagon Jr. vs. Sami Callihan (Impact Wrestling 23/08) || YES = 1 ||
> 
> Lucha Libre:
> ***** Casas vs. Sam Adonis (CMLL Lunes Arena Mexico 01/01) || YES = 1 ||
> Fiero, Flyer & Magia Blanca vs. El Coyote, Templario & Yago (CMLL Sabados Arena Mexico) || YES = 1 ||
> Mephisto vs. Titan (CMLL Martes Arena Mexico 23/01) || YES = 1 ||
> Centvrion vs. Metaleon (Mexa Wrestling 27/01) || YES = 1 ||
> Keyra vs. Ricky Marvin (Lucha Memes 01/02) || YES = 1 ||
> Demus 3:16 vs. Fuerza Guerrera (Innova Aztec Power 04/02) || YES = 1 ||
> El Satanico vs. Hechihero (Lucha Memes 05/02) || YES = 1 ||
> CIMA, Extreme Tiger & Rey Horus vs. The Lucha Brothers & Rey Mysterio Jr. (The Crash 16/02) || YES = 2 ||
> El Soberano Jr. vs. Niebla Roja (CMLL Super Viernes 23/02) || YES = 1 ||
> Dr. Cerebro vs. Ricky Marvin (IWRG 04/03) || YES = 2 ||
> Aramis vs. ***** Casas (Lucha Memes 11/03) || YES = 1 ||
> Angel de Oro vs. El Cuatrero (CMLL Homenaje A Dos Leyendas) || YES = 1 ||
> Dragon Lee vs. Laredo Kid vs. Titan vs. Triton (APN 17/03) || YES = 1 ||
> Katigador vs. Vengador (Promociones Tao 21/03) || YES = 2 ||
> Aramis vs. Latigo vs. Moria vs. Septimo Dragon vs. Toxin (Mexa Wrestling 24/03) || YES = 1 ||
> Dr. Cerebro vs. Ricky Marvin (IWRG 25/03) || YES = 1 ||
> El Barbaro Cavernario vs. El Soberano Jr. (CMLL Martes Arena Mexico 27/03) || YES = 4 ||
> LA Park vs. Rey Fenix (The Crash 14/04) || YES = 2 ||
> Arkangel Divino, Black Destiny & Genio del Aire vs. Black Danger, Mirage & Ultimo Maldito (AAA 20/04) || YES = 2 ||
> Fly Star vs. Toxin (Mexa Wrestling 25/04) || YES = 1 ||
> El Soberano Jr. vs. Magia Blanca (CMLL Martes Arena Mexico 01/05) || YES = 1 ||
> El Soberano Jr. vs. ***** Casas (CMLL Super Viernes 11/05) || YES = 1 ||
> Aramis & Astrolux vs. Latigo & Toxin (AAA 18/05) || YES = 1 ||
> La Familia Real vs. Los Ingobernables (CMLL Super Viernes 25/05) || YES = 2 ||
> El Cuatrero vs. Angel de Oro (CMLL Super Viernes 01/06) || YES = 2 ||
> El Hijo de LA Park & LA Park vs. Dragon Lee & Rush (IWRG 17/06) || YES = 1 ||
> LA Park vs. Rush (CMLL Super Viernes 22/06) || YES = 2 ||
> El Barbaro Cavernario vs. King Phoenix (CMLL Super Viernes 29/06) || YES = 2 ||
> El Soberano Jr. vs. El Barbaro Cavernario (CMLL Martes Arena Coliseo Guadalajara) || YES = 1 ||
> Joe Lider, Murder Clown & Pagano vs. Los Mercenarios (AAA Triplemania XXVI) || YES = 1 ||


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

So unless I'm missing something Almas/Gargano leads the charge huh. :nice


----------



## MC

Here are my top ten matches of August:

*August*
Kota Ibushi vs Hiroshi Tanahashi - (NJPW G1 Climax 28 Finals 12/08) 
Kazuchika Okada vs Hiroshi Tanahashi - (NJPW G1 Climax 28 A Block Finals 10/08) 
Miyu Yamashita vs. Yuu - (TJP Brand New Wrestling 2 ~ Now It's Time To Attack ~ 25/08)
Go Shiozaki vs Takashi Sugiura -(NOAH Kawasaki Festival 2018 18/08) 
New Super Generation Army (Go Shiozaki, Katsuhiko Nakajima, Kenou & Masa Kitamiya) vs. Akitoshi Saito, Masato Tanaka, Naomichi Marufuji & Takashi Sugiura - (NOAH Departure 05/08)
WALTER vs Jordan Devlin - (OTT Wrestlerama 2 18/08)
SANADA vs Tomohiro Ishii - (NJPW G1 Climax 28 A Block Finals 10/08) 
Kenny Omega vs Tomohiro Ishii - (NJPW G1 Climax 28 Day Fourteen 04/08)
SANADA vs Hirooki Goto - (NJPW G1 Climax 28 B Block Finals 11/08)
Tetsuya Naito vs Kota Ibushi - (NJPW G1 Climax 28 Day Fourteen 04/08)




Spoiler: Top Ten Matches of 2018 SO Far



Kzy vs Masaaki Mochizuki	Dragon Gate Kotoka Road To Final - Day 5 - 07/02/18
Kazuchika Okada vs Hiroshi Tanahashi	- NJPW Wrestling Dontaku Day Two - 04/05/18
Timothy Thatcher vs Walter - Progress Chapter 62 - 28/01/18
Kazuchika Okada vs Tetsuya Naito - Wrestle Kingdom 12 - 04/01/18
Kota Ibushi vs Hiroshi Tanahashi	- NJPW G1 Climax 28 Final	- 12/08/18
Kazuchika Okada vs Hiroshi Tanahashi	- NJPW G1 Climax 28 Final Night	- 10/08/18
Miyu Yamashita vs. Yuu - TJP Brand New Wrestling 2 ~ Now It's Time To Attack ~ -25/08/18
Go Shiozaki vs Takashi Sugiura - NOAH Kawasaki Festival 2018 -18/08/18
Tomohiro Ishii vs Hirooki Goto - NJPW G1 Climax 28 Day Six	- 21/07/18
New Super Generation Army (Go Shiozaki, Katsuhiko Nakajima, Kenou & Masa Kitamiya) vs. Akitoshi Saito, Masato Tanaka, Naomichi Marufuji & Takashi Sugiura - NOAH Departure - 05/08/18


----------



## TD Stinger

I have flat out forgotten to nominate some matches that have happened in recent weeks. Let me remedy that:

*WWE 205 Live 8/21: Buddy Murphy & Tony Nese vs. The Lucha House Party*

*WWE 205 Live 8/28: Kalisto vs. Buddy Murphy*

I'll just say this, Buddy Murphy is the MVP of 205 Live.

*Lucha Underground 8/22: Haunted House Match - The Mack vs. Mil Muertes*

Like Murphy on 205 Live, Mil is the MVP of LU this season. Great mix of violence and goofiness.

*IMPACT Wrestling 8/30: Fenix vs. Brian Cage*

Just great action.

Also, some honorable mentions:

*WWE Raw 8/20: Finn Balor vs. Roman Reigns
*WWE Raw 8/27: Kevin Owens vs. Seth Rollins
*WWE Smackdown 8/28: Andrade Cien Almas vs. Daniel Bryan
*EVOLVE 111: Anthony Henry vs. WALTER


----------



## SHIRLEY

Sep 1st	Stephen Amell	Christopher Daniels #ALLIN 3*
*Sep 1st	Nick Aldis	Cody Rhodes	NWA Title	#ALLIN 5*
Sep 1st	Hangman Page	Joey Janela	Chiraq Street Fight	#ALLIN 5**
Sep 1st	Jay Lethal	Flip Gordon	ROH Title	#ALLIN 3*
*Sep 1st	Kenny Omega	Penta L0M #ALLIN 5**
Sep 1st	Kazuchika Okada	Marty Scurll #ALLIN 4*
Sep 1st	Young Bucks/Ibushi	Rey/Fenix/Bandido	Main Event	#ALLIN 4*

*YES* to the bolds


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Nick Aldis vs Cody Rhodes for the NWA World Heavyweight title at All In.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Joey Janela vs Adam Page Chicago Street Fight at All In.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Kenny Omega vs Panta El Zero at All In.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:

I give a YES to Marty Scurll vs Kazuchika Okada at All In.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:

I give a YES to Rey Mysterio/Rey Fenix/Bandido vs the Golden Elite at All In.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

Honestly, most of the other matches in the card were solid, and they're certainly worth a watch. However, I feel like the ones I mentioned up above stood out to me more


----------



## Dr. Middy

All In was a spectacular show, and I actually missed a portion of it too!

*NO but Recommended - Nick Aldis vs Cody*

Well, this probably is the best “Mangus” match I’ve seen. Cody was excellent as the underdog babyface in this match, and they did a lot of nice little spots to keep the heat up in the match, especially with the blood, DDP getting involved, and Brandi taking an elbow. Aldis was alright here, he worked well, but it felt somewhat bland the entire time, so I guess that really hasn’t changed much since I last saw him in TNA. Still, entertaining for the most part, and I enjoyed it. Recommened for the moment at the end which was really something.

****1/2*

*YES to Joey Janela vs Hangman Page*

A fun as hell garbage match with a bunch of crazy spots, including what seemed like a burning hammer onto a ladder, and Page’s finish through a table. Penelope had some great spots of her own, and this was just really enjoyable from start to finish. Really like Janela in this match too, he helped carry the match a lot with his charisma. 

******

*NO to Jay “Black Machismo” Lethal vs Flip Gordon
*
Loved the cosplay Lethal did, I really hoped that he would do a promo in character. Match itself was pretty fun, and the Hogan/Warrior spot fantastic. Lethal is great as always, and Flip is improving, but I assume he’ll always be a spot monkey type. 

****1/2
*
*YES to Kenny Omega vs Pentagon Jr.*

For a lot of people, you could technically call this a dream match considering the last few years both of these guys have had. They met here in a hell of a match that had tremendous heat, and a ton of great spots. They seemed like they were going to piledriver city at times, including each guy taking real nasty package piledrivers. The one Omega took on the apron looked just fatal, as did the one he gave to Pentagon. The last 8 or so minutes were red hot, and this ruled. 

*****1/2*

*NO but Recommended - Kazuchika Okada vs Marty Scurll*

This started out very slow, and I was worried because it felt like both guys were going to do more of a house show match given the heat in the prior match. But slowly but surely they ramped it up and had a tremendous second half where they suddenly seemed to have better chemistry with one another. The running match narrative with Marty trying to prove that he was able to hang with the heavyweights was great, and he had himself an excellent performance here. Okada was Okada by the end too, and I actually popped for Scurll giving him his own rainmaker for the best near fall of the match. This turned out really fun!

****3/4*

*YES to Rey Mysterio Jr., Rey Fenix and Bandito vs Young Bucks and Kota Ibushi
*
GOTTA GO FAST. No seriously, they went at ludicrous speeds and did not let up for a second. Everybody looked tremendous here, including Rey Rey who continues to look great after finally slimming down and getting healthy. But yeah, this was a fantastic spotfest that was like a Young Bucks match on speed.

*****
*


----------



## Taroostyles

All In 

Cody/Aldis-***3/4 

A great classic heavyweight battle that told a tremendous story with Cody. It dragged at parts but the crowd was into it and the pace was just right. Brandi is also possibly the hottest women in all of wrestling. She was amazing. 

Page/Janela-****

Exactly what I thought it would be, but it totally delivered. The inclusion of Penelope was well done and there were a few insane moments that worked. It went a little off track at times but overall it was very entertaining. 

Lethal/Flip-***1/2

This was very solid and executed Well, I personally would've rather seen Lethal without the macho stuff but it was over and the crowd loved it. 

Omega/Pentagon-****1/2

This was the MOTN by a hair. Both guys were over as can be and they came off as true stars. Penta was a believable threat to Kenny and the crowd bought him 100%. Great action throughout and the climax was excellent. Post match stuff was great too, just a home run. 

Okada/Scurll-****1/4

Not to be outdone, these 2 actually shocked me cause I wasn't sure how well they would gel together. But man they really came alive and this exceeded my expectations. Finishing stretch really elevated the match and Marty fit right in with Okada here. It did go just a tad long but it doesn't bring it down too much for me. Great match. 

6 Man Tag-****1/4

12 minutes of insanity. That's all you need to know. I wish they had shaved a few minutes off the previous match but it is what it is. With another 5 or 10 minutes this could have been an all time classic.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*ALL IN:*

*Britt Baker's theme music - ******
*Kenny Omega v. Pentagon Jr. - **** 1/4 
**Kazuchika Okada v. Marty Scrull - *****


----------



## TD Stinger

Yes to the following:

*ALL IN: Cody Rhodes vs. Nick Aldis*

Was it a bit too gimmicky? Sure. Was it perfect? No. But it had a great moment waiting for it and that was enough to carry this main event like match. Aldis really out performed my expectations from him. And all in all they had a really good wrestling match here. And of course, it's hard to beat a moment like that at the end.

*ALL IN: Pentagon Jr. vs. Kenny Omega*

For a 1st time meeting, this delivered. Pretty much all the violence you would expect from these two in a non street fight kind of environment. The Fear Factor on the apron was a sight to see. I could complain about Omega kicking out of the 2nd Fear Factor after getting his arm broken. But, at least they told he story of Pentagon not hooking the leg.

*ALL IN: Rey Mysterio, Fenix, and Bandido vs. The Young Bucks & Kota Ibushi*

This match was definietly rushed. But, I feel like that helped the match. I would rather watch a really quick car wreck as opposed to a long one. So I had no problem with that. And like I said, this was an extremely entertaining car crash.



Honorable Mentions:

Okada vs. Scurll: Got really good down the stretch. And in a vacuum, would probably be a great match. But, that late in the show, felt too long. Could have shave 5-10 minutes off this match and it would have helped the match and the show for that matter.

Page vs. Janella: Just a fun spot fest.


----------



## El Ingobernable

*Yes to Andrade "Cien" Almas vs. Daniel Bryan Smackdown 08.28.18

Yes to Cody vs. Nick Aldis All In.*


----------



## DELITE

*Matt Cross vs MJF* was good opener and MJF really impressed me with his performance, ****1/4*

*Cody Rhodes vs Nick Aldis* is a match that i don't know how to rate. It was so freaking awesome and old-schoolish. First half of the match was little bit sloppy but everything in that match had meaning. Second half of the match was awesome and I love the heel work from Aldis, his Elbow Drop on Brandi, his King's Lynn Cloverleaf, his Piledriver, everything from him created great drama. And then victory by roll up makes sense because after everything Nick did to Cody he can't win otherwise than by roll up. Just great storytelling and great call backs to Dusty Rhodes and NWA's rich history... *no stars just **YES*

*Joey Janela vs Hangman Page* wasn't my cup of tea. But from the boots spot it was awesome[, ***3/4* the post match was awesome too.

*Kenny Omega vs Penta El Zero M* was a great dream match. I like how Pentagon was aggressive after the bitch slap and then they just throw everything they have at each other. I wasn't a fan of the kickout from Fear Factor because Omega before went thru Fear Factor on the fn apron and the Pentagon Driver, but I got it. There is no chance in hell that IWGP Champ will lose outside of NJPW and I think still Omega got Pentagon over in a big style and if Pentagon's opponent was someone else than KO he will win.* **** no but highly recommended* bout ánd also another brilliant post match segment

*Marty Scurll vs Kazuchika Okada* had a problem with tired crowd but they recharged their batteries. What a perfect storytelling with Scurll wanted to show that he needs to be a heavyweight to be a big draw. He wanted to prove everybody wrong. And the psychology of the match was awesome too. Scurll's selling, Scurll's bumping for the big boy Okada and Scurll getting in the offense by his quickness or smartness. Some strikes or moves that Marty did or can't do and Kazuchika did with bigger impact or just can do. The spot with 205 and finger break was damn well executed and the drama in the match was amazing. But at the end of the day there is a reason why in NJPW is heavyweight and jr. heavyweight divison. Keep on working, Marty, and one day you'll be as tough as the heavyweight Kazuchika Okada,* ****1/2 YES* 

The *main event* was bad choice, spotfest after all? Are you kidding me? Just eeeh, **3/4*


----------



## MC

*NOAH Naomichi Marufuji 20th Anniversary Show ~ Flight ~ 01/09*

*Yes To: Atsushi Aoki & Jun Akiyama vs. Daisuke Harada & Takashi Sugiura ****1/4*

Loads of animosity between Sugiura and Akiyama stemming from Akiyama and others walking out on NOAH in 2013. And it showed. Sugiura and Akiyama, two grumpy old men, beat the heck out of each other. They didn’t hold back. Stiff knees, stiff elbows, stiff everything. Harada’s role was an interesting one, he played the babyface here which he hasn’t done in a while, not backing down from the larger Akiyama, determined to take it to him. He had good chemistry with Aoki as well who is far better without the mask. Don’t ask me how (I don’t know), he has far better performances without the match. An Akiyama vs Sugiura match would be most welcome. 

*Yes To: Hideo Itami vs. Naomichi Marufuji *****

KENTA back in NOAH, even for one match only, makes me tear up inside. The match was very, very good. A slow burner with KENTA methodically picking apart the very clearly injured Marufuji (he has an injured shoulder) with kicks and some nasty strikes. Marufuji starting getting into the match more where they incorporated a few calls backs to their previous matches like Marufuji teasing the moonsault over the guardrail. A very emotional match throughout. Highly enjoyable. Awesome main event.

*No But Recommend: Atsushi Kotoge, Kenou & Maybach Taniguchi vs. Danshoku Dino, HARASHIMA & Sanshiro Takagi ***3/4*

Holy cow the disgust on Kobashi’s face when Dino tried to kiss him is was awesome. No kisses for Kobashi, Dino does however get a chop. I personally love the match. I think it depends on taste and mostly whether you watch DDT regularly or not. The serious wrestling was awesome, the comedy wrestling was hilarious. All is good


----------



## ZEROVampire

*NO But Highly Recommended

OTT World Championship: Jordan Devlin (c) vs WALTER - OTT WrestleRama 2 8/18

***3/4*


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles

*ALL IN*

*YES to SoCal Uncensored vs The Briscoes - ****
NO to Stephen Amell vs Christopher Daniels - ***1/2
NO to Tessa Blanchard vs Chelsea Green vs Madison Rayne vs Britt Baker - Four Corner Survival - ***3/4
YES to Nick Aldis (c) vs Cody - NWA Worlds Heavyweight Championship - ****
YES to Joey Janela vs Hangman Page - Chicago Street Fight - ****
NO to Jay Lethal (c) vs Flip Gordon - ROH World Championship - ***3/4
YES to Kenny Omega vs Penta El Zero - ****3/4
YES to Kazuchika Okada vs Marty Scurll - ****1/2
YES to The Golden Elite vs Rey Mysterio, Rey Fenix and Bandido - ****1/2*


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

The highest I went for anything with All In was Pentagon Vs Omega at **** and it's not quite enough for a recommendation from me. Still All In was a great show with loads of fun to be had and a truly monumental achievement for the Bullet Club guys.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Recent watchings:

Cody vs. Aldis - ***1/2 (MOTN)
Janela vs. Hangman - ***
Omega vs. Pentagon - **1/2
Okada vs. Scurll - ***
Golden Elite vs. Bandido, Mysterio & Fenix - ***1/2
Hideo vs. Marufuji - ***1/4


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Hideo Itami v. Naomichi Marufuji - ** 1/2*

This might go down as my most disappointing match of the year because I was really looking forward to this. However, the pacing was way off, Marufuji's work was sloppy (him spamming the v-trigger at one point was terrible too) and I felt no investment towards the work. The only saving grace that made this match watchable was the few glimpses of fire Hideo showed especially in some comebacks.


----------



## MC

*FREEDOMS/Jun Kasai Produce Tokyo Death Match Carnival 2018 ~ Crazy Monkey 20th Anniversary ~ 28/08*

*Yes To: Jun Kasai vs. Masashi Takeda ****1/2*

This was brutal, this was crazy, this was nasty. And I loved every second of it. When you look at Takeda, you would never guess that he was traned by Kiyoshi Tamura but you can totally see that in his offence despite the deathmatch stuff. There was one moment of the match where Kasai was running at him with a knife and be beautifully transitioned into a cross armbar. Fucking lovely wrestling :mark Just one of the ways they built up to the weapons, there was tension in their usage and it maximized the execution. The crowd was so into this as well. Another part of the match I lived was when they pulled up the planks to the ring. Oh god, this entire match was excellent. A match that any wrestling fan would love.


----------



## Mordecay

From All In

NO but recommended

Omega vs Penta ****1/2
Okada vs Scurll ****1/4


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

*YES!* To Marufuji/KENTA


----------



## MC

*Lucha Memes/Promociones Cara Lucha 22/04*

*Yes To: El Barbaro Cavernario vs. Ricky Marvin *****

Real good match. Ricky Marvin having a revival of sorts. Having some good matches on the lucha indie scene, back in NOAH having good matches there. Good for him. Cavernario has been excellent too. Has had some great matches this year so it's no surprise these two have a kick ass match. The way Marvin brutally attacks the arm whilst arguing with fans amuses me a lot

- 

*WWE 205 Live 28/08*

*Yes To: Buddy Murphy vs Kalisto *****

Awesome match. Don't know what it took me a while to watch this but I'm glad that I did. Thought this was really well done. The roles of the two were evident and they played their respective roles really well. Some good chemistry between the two although there was some sloppy moments but that was more the set up rather than the execution of the moves. They had a nice sense of ascension to the match, building to the big moments of the match really well, creating a thrilling match. The crowd, which is typically quiet for a 205 live match, was really into this. God Buddy Murphy is an NXT Gem.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Velveteen Dream v. Johnny Failure, NXT 09/05/18 - *****

*Meiko Satomura v. Killer Kelly, MYC Round 1 - *****

[user]MC 16[/user] You'd probably love this match.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Velveteen Dream vs Johnny Gargano on the NXT (9/5/18) episode.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10


----------



## Donnie

Jordan Deviln vs WALTER (OTT 18/8/18)
Catching up on the last few weeks of wrestling I come across this match, and it was killer. Jordan is an awesome, awesome babyface that gets better every time I see him, and WALTER is the fucking Ring General and probably the best wrestler on the planet , so you know he does his part. Tons of gross shots and sweat and spit flying everywhere. Jordan electing to punch WALTER in the face instead of throwing forearms or maybe chopping him down was a fantastic choice and something I wish more wrestlers would do. The final 5 minutes was an emotional rollercoatser and heartbreaker it needed to be. WALTER using the Island Driver to clench it was perfect. 

****1/4


----------



## MC

*WWE Mae Young Classic II Day One 05/09*

*Yes To: Meiko Satomura vs Killer Kelly **** *


----------



## NastyYaffa

*WALTER vs. Will Ospreay - Defiant Stacked - **** - YES!
WALTER vs. Jordan Devlin - OTT Wrestlerama 2 - ****1/2 - YES!*

Too lazy to write anything :cozy


----------



## fabi1982

Yes To: Meiko Satomura vs Killer Kelly ****


----------



## MC

*Dragon Gate Storm Gate 2018 - Day 1 06/09*

*Yes To: ANTIAS (Big R Shimizu, Eita, Shingo Takagi, Takashi Yoshida & Yasushi Kanda) vs. MaxiMuM (Ben-K, Masato Yoshino, Naruki Doi ), BxB Hulk & YAMATO ****1/4*

It's a DG tag team match, of course it's awesome. Some good tag team wrestling. Shingo and Big R showing off the double guns was pretty awesome to see, hilarious considering Shingo wanted to send him away a few months ago. TV and Maximum meshed well as a tag team but they were overwhelmed by the singular unit, ANTIAS and thus was on the defence but they made some great comebacks in their rallies. The turn at the good too. I don't think the crowd responded the way they should, certainty could've been better.

-
*NJPW Road To Destruction 2018 - Day 2 07/09*

*Yes To: Golden Lovers (Kota Ibushi & Kenny Omega) vs Will Ospreay & Tomohiro *****

Will Ospreay can get a lot of grief (a lot of me) and deservedly so at times, but put him in a tag setting and he can set the world a lite. Give me more Billy The Tag Guy please! I do like what he did in the Swords of Essex from what I seen but he has grown since then and for the better. Of course, I thought Ospreay was the star of the match but the rest were great as well. The match went at a great pace, there was hardly any downtime and using the constant changing of who was in the ring very effectively, allowing great single and tag interactions. Short doses of greatness and moving on and it left me wanting more and more, especially as far as Ospreay and Ibushi are concerned. With Ospreay not being quiet about wanting to be a heavyweight, I guess this is New Japan testing the waters.


----------



## TD Stinger

A couple of Will Ospreay matches to nominate:

*NJPW Road to Destruction 9/7: Tomohiro Ishii & Will Ospreay vs. The Golden Lovers*

Just an absolute barn burner of a tag match.

*PROGRESS Chapter 75: Jimmy Havoc vs. Will Ospreay*

A violent war between two bitter enemies.


----------



## SHIRLEY

*YES* and 5*

Masashi Takeda vs. Alex Colon from GCW 'Nick Gage Invitational 3'


----------



## Natecore

Omega/Ibushi/Tokyo Pimp vs Ishii/Ospreay/Yano

Insanely fun prowrestling with tons of creative never before seen spots. The perfect match to start your day or watch on a break at work.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Masashi Takeda vs. Isami Kodaka - BJW 20th June

*YES* and 6*


----------



## MC

*ROH Wrestling TV 07/09*

*Yes To: Jay Lethal vs Jonathan Gresham (ROH World Title Match) ****1/2*

The best thing in Ring Of Honor has nothing to do with the Bullet Club. Funny that. 

Loads of praise for this match when it first took place and thankfully, its lived up to the hype IMO. I thought they paced themselves very well, making sure that the pace of wrestling went up as the match progressed and more dramatic along the way also. Loved how the used the constant back and forth chopping as a way to transition from the slow start to the more tense wrestling. Gresham's work on the arm was predictable great and Lethal did a good job of selling it as well. Towards the end, I thought Gresham did a great job of selling desperation with wanting to get the extra win he needed to beat Lethal before the timer ran out. Good stuff here, by far the best match of the three.


----------



## IronCap

YES to :
*
Isami Kodaka vs. Masashi Takeda - BJW 20th June.
Meiko Satomura vs. Killer Kelly - MYC Round 1
WALTER vs. Jordan Devlin - OTT Wrestlerama 2 *


----------



## Rusev Day

*YES - Velveteen Dream vs. Johnny Gargano NXT 09.05.18 - ****1/4*

My 2 NXT favorites. Hope they never gettting called up and ruined on the main roster.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Jay Lethal © v. Jonathan Gresham, ROH TV 07/09/18 - **** ½ (YES !) *


----------



## WOKELAND2

Hora de Lucha Libre!!!

or...Hora de El Hechicero!!!

YES: Hechicero Vs Stuka Jr(Campeonato Semi completo NWA match)-CMLL Martes Arena Mexico ****






No, but Recommended: Hechicero Vs Valiente(Lucha Relampago Match)-CMLL Super Viernes ***3/4






No, but Recommended: Hechicero Vs Christopher Daniels(Campeonato Semi Completo NWA Match)-Producciones Pura Raza ***3/4+






Yes: Hechicero Vs Aramis-Lucha Memes Chairo Bills Vol. 4 ****






And the most recent...

Yes:Hechicero Vs Daga-The Crash ****1/4






Hechicero is best Mexican Wrestler for the year, is definited!!!


----------



## DELITE

*NXT 9/5*
Velveteen Dream vs Johnny Garagno ****1/2 - no but recommended
*
*NJPW Road to Destruction Night 2
*Golden Lovers vs Ishii and Ospreay ****1/2 
*
*Defiant Stacked*
Ospreay vs Walter ***** - No but highly recommended*


----------



## Corey

DEFIANT put the match up for free so I figured I'd share it in here:


----------



## Miguel De Juan

Rush & Barbaro Cavernario vs. Volador Jr & Matt Taven CMLL 9/14/2018 A (Yes)
Kazuchika Okada vs. Kenny Omega NJPW Dominion A+ (YES)


----------



## Dr. Middy

*YES to Golden Lovers (Kenny Omega & Kota Ibushi) vs. Tomohiro Ishii & Will Ospreay - NJPW Road to Destruction Night 2
*
Normally I don't watch these road to shows too much, considering a lot of it is simply build to matches and feuds for the big shows, while most guys hold back and don't try for real good matches.

This match was much different, as all four guys worked hard to have an excellent tag match that was just action packed from beginning to end. It's something when Will Osperay is the weakest guy out of 4, and it isn't even close. We got some great teases to Ishii/Omega for this weekend, and the Osperay/Ibushi segments were terrific, it makes me wonder if the idea is to bring up to heavyweight status. Regardless of if that happens, Osperay didn't look out of place in the slightest. But overall this match was just a boatload of fun, teased one match while previewing another, and all of them looked like they were having fun too, while not being overly dangerous like some big time singles matches.

*****1/2*


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Will Ospreay v. WALTER, Defiant: Stacked 2018 - **** ½ (YES !)*


----------



## Mordecay

YES to Ishii vs Omega Destrucction in Hiroshima ****1/2. I would have gone higher if it wasn't for the ending that felt a bit rushed

YES to Ishii/Ospreay vs Golden Lovers ****1/2


----------



## TD Stinger

Yes to:

*NJPW Destruction in Hiroshima: Tomohiro Ishii vs. Kenny Omega*

Great match. And a great performance by Ishii. Omega too, but Ishii was the true star for me with some of the stuff he pulled off in this match.

It suffers from what a lot of Omega matches suffer from and that's doing a bit too much. Too many V Triggers down the stretch, the match going longer than it needed thus the finish didn't feel like it flowed with the rest of the match.

But nitpicks aside, a great contest.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

NJPW Destruction 

IWGP Heavyweight championship

*Not Quite* Tomohiro Ishii vs Kenny Omega ****
Good action from two of the worlds best. However it doesn't feel like much more than a compilation video of their other matches

Not much of a story other than two men are hitting each other and one of them can take a tremendous amount of abuse. At this point in their rivalry they need to find a narrative for the matches Ishii can't win. In tournaments they shine as they can tease the audience with the prospect of an Ishii win. Here that wasn't on the table and it showed. The match was like putting on a comfy pair of slippers. Warm, familiar but hardly life changing.


----------



## Corey

-***** Italiano- said:


> NJPW Destruction
> 
> IWGP Heavyweight championship
> 
> *Not Quite* Tomohiro Ishii vs Kenny Omega ****
> Good action from two of the worlds best. However it doesn't feel like much more than a compilation video of their other matches
> 
> Not much of a story other than two men are hitting each other and one of them can take a tremendous amount of abuse. At this point in their rivalry they need to find a narrative for the matches Ishii can't win. In tournaments they shine as they can tease the audience with the prospect of an Ishii win. Here that wasn't on the table and it showed. The match was like putting on a comfy pair of slippers. Warm, familiar but hardly life changing.


Pretty much echo these sentiments. I was having a lot of fun with the match for a while with the wild swings of momentum and big move after big move. The finishing stretch was super overkill though. Selling was iffy and the amount of head drops Ishii took was starting to get really fuckin dangerous. 

**** 3/4* for me and that springboard double stomp to the outside was absolutlely INSANE. I really think Omega can do anything athletically possible it seems.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

Corey said:


> **** 3/4* for me and that springboard double stomp to the outside was absolutlely INSANE. I really think Omega can do anything athletically possible it seems.


That spot was awesome definitely one for the 2018 highlight reel.


----------



## MC

*NJPW Destruction In Hiroshima 15/09*

*No But Recommend: Kenny Omega vs Tomohiro Ishii (IWGP Heavyweight Title Match) ***3/4*

Not one of Omega's best performances, I must say. He wasn't bad or even average, I just expected more when he has Ishii, someone he has great chemistry with, as an opponent. Nevertheless, yet another good match for the paring. Omega dominating most of the match, constantly hitting Ishii with his V-Triggers (which did get annoying by the end), using his size advantage hitting some of his big power moves as well. Ishii brought his usual intensity and fire in his comebacks. Ishii and his great sequences were a great highlight for the match. As were the nutty head drops that Ishii took and that springboard foot stomp. Overall a very good match with some iffy moments. 

Was tempted to go for a ***1/2 rating but I had to bump it higher just for those nasty neck bumps Ishii took.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Kenny Omega © v. Tomohiro Ishii, Destruction in Hiroshima - **** ¼ (YES)*


----------



## Dr. Middy

* YES to Tomohiro Ishii vs Kenny Omega - NJPW: Destruction in Hiroshima 2018
*
Given the match that these two had at the G1, they were going to have a near impossible task of trying to have a match equal or better than that one. In this case they failed to do that, but they did still have a tremendous affair, mostly centered around Ishii who refused to die. He clearly showed his disdain for Kenny in this match, throwing in plenty of throat chops for good measure, his reaction to being called lard and tubby most definitely. But his selling throughout and fighting spirit was the highlights of this match, along with the awesome one count spot, as well as the many near falls he kicked out of.

Omega for his part was good as well, although not as much as Ishii. I did feel like we were getting into overkill territory with the V-Triggers, as good as they look, and I felt like at points he was using it for every other move of his. Also, while the spot was cool, a double foot stomp onto a table over a barricade is just a stupidly dangerous spot, which didn't look as good as it was worth. And even the match itself was getting somewhat into overkill territory with how many big moves each of them were doing. In a way, it felt like their G1 match, with a longer buildup, and more near falls. I still enjoyed the hell out of this, but not as much as I did with their G1 match. It was awesome to hear the crowd get more and more behind Ishii winning, even though it was pretty much a given he wouldn’t win. Maybe one day, but until then, 141 seconds of silence for Ishii fellow stone pitbulls.

*****1/2*


----------



## dele

*All In 2018*

*Matt Cross def MJF - **

Bad match. You're opening the biggest indy show since Barely Legal and you open with this match?! Poor choice

*Christopher Daniels def Stephen Amell - ****

After the abortion that was the first match, literally _anything_ would've been better. It was an enjoyable match with two guys (and Jerry Lynn reffing) who knew how to work. Crowd enjoyed it.

*Tessa Blanchard def Chelsea Green, Britt Baker, Madison Rayne - *** 3/4*

Very good match. Crowd really ate it up. Lots of good spots and everyone shined well. Ending was a bit of a fuck-up, but who cares.

*Cody Rhodes def Nick Aldis - *** 1/2*

Gotta be goosebump-inducing to walk out to a crowd that you drew like Cody did. Enjoyable, old school match. Started out slow, picked up pace, and came to a screeching halt on an elbow to Cody as a counter off the top rope. Cody took 5 minutes to blade and go back into the ring. Lots of false finishes and funky bumps ensue. In the shocker of all shockers (my tongue is firmly in my cheek) Cody pulls off the victory.

*Hangman Page def Joey Janela - **** 1/2*

At this point, the crowd was wanting something crazy to enjoy. These two delivered in spades. Wild spots, physical wrestling, and crazy storytelling. These two really got after it and were determined to steal the show, and they certainly did. At this point, this was the best match on the card. By far.

*Jay Lethal def Flip Gordon - ****

Bit of a meh match. The Hulking Up spot was great.

*Kenny Omega def Penta El Zero - ******

If you bought a ticket to this event, this was the money match. You bought a ticket to see this match. I can't imagine the pressure on these two to deliver in such a big event. Holy hell did they deliver. From start to finish, this match delivered. Brutal spots, stiff wrestling, and both were oozing charisma. If they would've used light tubes, I'd still be hitting the * button.

*Kazuchika Okada def Marty Scurll - **** 1/4*

Great match. I can only handle the Japanese Senpai vs Kohai storyline so many times. For a lot of the Americans in the crowd, however, this went over really well. Went on a bit long, but that was to be expected with Okada working the match. Hard to complain too much, however.

*The Golden Elite def Bandido, Rey Fenix, and Rey Mysterio - *** 1/2*

I honestly don't know why this was the main event. Ego? Confirmation bias because Young Bucks were on the main billing? Not a good decision.


*Overall thoughts*

Some good, some bad, some ugly. It describes the Indy scene quite well. That doesn't take away from how monumental this event was. At this point, you'd think that Cody would split off from ROH. They're just holding him back. This could be the start of something special. It might be nothing. Who knows?


----------



## Corey

Couple matches that need some love in here:

*ROH World Championship:* Jay Lethal (c) vs. Mark Haskins _(ROH Honor Reunited: London)_ ***** (YES!)*
https://www.bilibili.com/video/av29843191/

Probably the absolute best possible match they could've put together when you know the outcome is never in doubt. Just your good old fashion 25 minute ROH World Title match. Haskins laid it all out there and Lethal was his usual consistent self. Great match.

*Triple Crown Championship:* Zeus (c) vs. Shuji Ishikawa _(AJPW 8/26)_ *****+ (YES!)*
https://www.dailymotion.com/video/x6syofe

God damn WAR right here. 30 minutes of two big hosses clubbing and suplexing the piss out of one another. Great pacing that kept me invested and always kept the crowd into it, which imo Zeus/Kento did not have. Finish felt a little abrupt and there was probably a couple too many pinfall attempts but tbh that's just an All Japan thing these days. Keep your eyes out for a crazy brutal apron spot. Hats off to Shuji cause he was awesome in this.


----------



## TD Stinger

Hell Yes to:

*Defiant Wrestling Stacked: Will Ospreay vs. WALTER*

Shit I didn't even knew this match existed. I didn't even know Defiant was still going. But this was awesome. Where has angry, pissed off at the world WALTER been? Because he is awesome. The ways he would punish and counter Ospreay's offense was great. And Ospreay was great as well.

Again, I didn't even know about this match until I saw it in this thread and now it's one of my favorites of the year.


----------



## dele

8/28/18 - Freedoms

Masashi Takeda (c) vs Jun Kasai - **** 1/4

Great deathmatch for these two. Kasai loses in a singles fight for the first time since 2008ish (iirc) vs Shadow WX. Pretty fitting that he does it for the new kid on the block. Hyper gory, hyper spotty, and hyper fun. Kasai has really toned down his style commensurately with the amount of damage he did to his body early in his career; hard to know how many deathmatches he has left in him. Takeda is the man, and it'd be great to see him get a couple big money bookings with NJPW. We all know that won't happen, however.


----------



## TD Stinger

Hell in a Cell Time. Yes to:

*WWE Hell in a Cell: Jeff Hardy vs. Randy Orton*

Randy took a fucking screwdriver, put it in the hole in Jeff's ear, and twisted it around his ear lobe. Need I go on? And with that you still had some great and brutal action.

*WWE Hell in a Cell: Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose vs. Dolph Ziggler & Drew McIntyre*

Awesome tag team wrestling. Great crowd reactions. Great finish to boot.

Honorable Mentions Include

Becky Lynch vs. Charlotte: Sloppy moments here and there but a good story told throughout with Becky targeting the arm and a good shock finish.

Samoa Joe vs. AJ Styles: Not quite as good as their Summerslam match but still very physical. AJ puts on a master class in selling. He made Joe look like an absolute beast.


----------



## IronCap

*3 Yes matches from HIAC 

Jeff Hardy vs. Randy Orton ****1/2
Shield vs. Drew & Ziggler ****1/2
AJ vs. Joe *****

Orton/Hardy was such a sick way to tell a story in the ring. Incredible match! Gave us some memorable moments.
Rollins with another great ppv match. WWE MVP in 2018. Ziggler's revival giving me life. Great Tag Team Match!
AJ vs. Joe suffered because it had to follow 1 of the best tag matches of the year but it was a great pro wrestling match between 2 of the best ever.


----------



## Corey

Hell in a Cell was REALLY fucking good up until the last two matches. Very surprising.

*YES! (****)* for Orton vs. Jeff Hardy inside HIAC. Brutal and physical match with things we've absolutely never seen before in a WWE ring. Orton's back and legs were cut to shreds and that fucking screwdriver in the ear spot was DISGUSTING. :lol Finish was comical but in a way that only Jeff Hardy can provide for us.

*YES! (****)* for Ziggler & McIntryre vs. Rollins & Ambrose. Fantastic tag match with crazy sequences and drama down the stretch. Loved the finish too. 

*NO But Recommended (*** 3/4)* for Styles vs. Joe. Very physical and engaging with a relatively weak finish that we've seen numerous times.


----------



## El Ingobernable

Started watching HIAC late ... heard only good things so far.
Holy Fu** that Hell in a cell match Hardy and Orton had was the most Non PG match in the PG Era. WTF?! 

Yes to *Jeff Hardy v Randy Orton*. Beyond star ratings. A Hardcore classic. Orton came to prove something like he did with Foley in 04'. Jeff needs to take couple of months off after this match, this poor guy is killing himself for our entertainment.
what a mix of feeling i had during this match i was Frightened, entertained, disgusted, shocked. Epic match and it's just the opener.


----------



## [email protected]

YES! to :

Randy Orton vs. Jeff Hardy 
Becky Lynch vs. Charlotte Flair


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Hell in a Cell 2018:

*Dolph Ziggler & Drew McIntyre © v. Dean Ambrose & Seth Rollins - **** ¼ (YES !) *

*Randy Orton v. Jeff Hardy - **** (YES !)*


----------



## Dr. Middy

Until the shit finish for Joe and AJ, and the last two matches, HIAC was actually a pretty damn good show. Color me surprised :wow

*NO but Recommended - Rusev and Aiden English vs New Day
*

Well this ruled. Everybody worked hard, they had a banger of a match, and the crowd was tremendously behind Rusev Day to finally win. English putting the clutch on Kofi was an awesome spot and honestly I would have made that the finish and had them win here, but I like all these guys, so I guess it’s okay, although the reaction if they won would have been monstrous. 

****3/4
*
*YES to Randy Orton vs Jeff Hardy*

An interesting, but really entertaining match in a feud I never expected to enjoy as much as I have. Orton going all torture porn recently is kinda new for him and I like it, and they did a bunch of nice spots in this match. Props to Jeff for willing to do that sick screwdriver ear spot, and swinging from the cell and going chest and face first into a table, dude is still a maniac. 

*****
*
*ENORNOMOUS MEGA YES to Becky Lynch vs Charlotte
*
Becky won. Life is fantastic. 

******
*

*YES to Dean Ambrose & Seth Rollins vs Drew McIntrye and Dolph Ziggler*

This took its time getting going, and I was sort of bored because this was a match we've seen so many times where I was getting sick of it, despite me liking mostly everyone in this match. Looking back, I actually really enjoyed this a ton, and boy did they have a hot stretch near the end with the crowd going just bonkers. I adored the ending out of nowhere too, it was timed perfectly, and I love somebody finally getting Seth on that ridiculous falcon arrow superplex spot. 

*****
*

*NO to AJ Styles vs Samoa Joe
*
Pretty good match, but was NOT a fan of another shit finish in an AJ title match. Still, Joe looked good throughout the match, and I suppose this will continue.

****1/2
*
*NO but Recommended - Daniel Bryan and Brie Bella vs The Miz and Maryse
*

I really enjoyed this, more than I expected too. Bryan and Miz were very good once again, but they also built up Brie’s involvement really well, and her getting the kicks with Bryan in was awesome as well, as was the heat she got for kicking Maryse’s ass. Props to her, and good she took the pin here since it made sense for her too. Crowd was red hot as well. 

****3/4
*


----------



## Yeah1993

Don't usually no vote matches but NO to Reigns/Strowman from HIAC. Circus of booking.

Will have to watch Styles/Joe again, might yes vote it.


----------



## Paul_Smackage

*Randy Orton vs. Jeff Hardy Hell In A Cell Match - YES*

If you don't think this is one of the best, iconic, violent, epic matches of the year then........ SCREW You! 
Very good feud and a Great match. Rare WWE stuff.


----------



## DELITE

I will probably be the only one but.... *YES* to Alexa Bliss vs Ronda Rousey *****1/2 *- maan, what a great character work by both ladies and then the selling was amazing by Ronda Rousey. I'm cool with interferences in this match. Just wow!
*
No but highly recommended*
Jeff Hardy vs Randy Orton HIAC ******

*No but recommended*
Lynch vs Flair ****1/2
*

_Other matches:
New Day vs Rusev Day ***
Ziggler and Drew vs Shield ***1/4
Styles vs Joe **3/4
Miz and Mrs vs Brie and Bryan **1/2
Roman vs Braaaun DUD
_


----------



## Natecore

Omega vs Ishii @ Destruction 

I give this match a billion stars. Chemistry off the charts. Top class of 2018 matches. These guys are incredible. Ishii is a legend. Omega is the best performer in any medium of performing arts worldwide.

Anxiously waiting, hoping and praying for another match. I need more Ishii vs Omega matches in my life. Maybe next time it’s the G1 finals and Ishii wins....When? When is it Ishii’s time?!?!?!?

I want more than Ishii to only be the greatest enhancement talent of all time.

Yes.


----------



## MC

*No To *everything at Hell In A Cell 

Randy Orton vs Jeff Hardy: ***1/2
Mixed Tag: ***1/2
Samoa Joe vs AJ Styles: ***1/4
Ronda Rousey vs Alexa Bliss: ***
Shield vs Ziggler/Drew: **1/2
Becky Lynch vs Charlotte: **1/2
Roman Reigns vs Braun Strowman: *1/2


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Jay Lethal © v. Mark Haskins, Honor Reunited: London - **** ¼ (YES !) *

Good looking [user]Corey[/user] this match will definitely go down as one of the most underrated of the year. Which makes sense because Mark Haskins is super underrated. Fantastic match.


----------



## jon174

Where is Aj Styles vs Shinsuke Nakamura Last Man Standing match, MITB 2018? Its better than any other WWE matches on the list!


----------



## BeOP1

*Randy Orton vs. Jeff Hardy Yes ****1/4.*

*"You Sick Fuck, You Sick Fuck, You Sick Fuck". Heel Orton :sodone*


----------



## Rusev Day

*YES - Jeff Hardy v Randy Orton - HIAC 2018.
YES - Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose vs. Drew McIntyre & Dolph Ziggler - HIAC 2018.*


Strong 1st hour from HIAC.


----------



## Stopspot

_Jun Akiyama vs Jake Lee. AJPW September 17 2018 @ Korakuen Hall._
*Big fat YES*

Holy hell this was a good one. Stiff from the word go. Fiery and fierce and just two dudes going out there to kill each other. This was the match that properly legitimized Jake among the AJPW heavyweights (until he grabs a singles honor proper) and Akiyama is still one of the best workers in the world at age 48.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Ospreay vs. Havoc from PROGRESS 75 *NO* but highly-recommended


----------



## MC

*BJW Big Japan Death Vegas 2018 16/09*

*Yes To: Hideki Suzuki vs. Yasufumi Nakanoue *****

Thought this was really good. Awesome strikes between the two and some good grappling as well. They paced the match pretty well I thought. Start slow but gradually getting more and more intense, incorporating some strikes into the mix along the way. Liked the ending as well, though I see why others may not.

*No But Recommend: Masashi Takeda vs. Ryuji Ito ***¾*

Not quite as crazy as other Takeda defences but this was still nuts.


----------



## dele

WWE Hell In A Cell

Jeff Hardy vs Randy Orton - ****

To paraphrase David Allen Coe: if that ain't hardcore, I'll kiss your ass. Both guys worked hard for the entire match and really put forth a good effort. Lots of crazy shit. Obviously everyone is talking about Randy going old school FMW/W*ING and sticking a screwdriver through Jeff's gauge and turning it around; sometimes the simplest thing gets the biggest reaction. Went home with a crazy spot. Hard to say you didn't get your money's worth here.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Jeff Hardy vs. Randy Orton - ***1/2
Shield vs. Ziggler & McIntyre - ***3/4
AJ Styles vs. Samoa Joe - ***3/4
Bryan & Brie vs. Maryse & Miz - ***3/4

*Alexa Bliss vs. Ronda Rousey - **** - YES!*

Ronda's just too good, man. Another amazing big match performance by her, and a completely different one from the previous 2 - here the match started off with her giving Bliss a wonderful asskicking, just throwing her around, much like in their SummerSlam bout. But then via some heel shenanigans, Bliss gets the control & starts targeting Ronda's ribs in relentless fashion. Ronda's selling of this is borderline perfect - she didn't drop the selling at any point, and the hulk up towards the end was maybe the best example of it; she gets the adrenaline going because of Bliss' extended trashtalk segment, but right after she drops her w/ a big slam, she sells the damage perfectly. Just an outstanding performance. Best match of the night.


----------



## antoniomare007

*NOMINATING, YES *to

*Takuya Nomura & Fuminori Abe vs Okami (Daichi Hashimoto & Hideyoshi Kamitani) - BJW 9/6/18, Saikyou Tag League Strong Block*

I love how Okami can go from feisty underdogs to bully "veterans" depending on who they are facing. This was similar to last year's RWTL match against Naoya Nomura & Aoyagi, with Daichi and specially Kamitani doing a really good job in control, dominating and beating the fuck out of their smaller opponents. Abe does little cunty things like very few these days, and his flash kicks and reversals are perfect for hope spots and buildups to a hot tag, so of course it works on this match. Nomura, as always, stands out as a no fucks given, gonna kick and slap you to oblivion bad ass that still doesn't quite have enough to dominate. Strike exchanges were dope as hell, specially the kicks between Daichi and Takuya. Shin-Kiba crowd is right there with them too. Strong BJ delivers once again, [user]MC 16[/user] I think you are gonna like this.


----------



## Taroostyles

Ospreay/Ishii vs Golden Lovers 9/7-****1/2

Just a banger of a tag match, one of the best of the year. Really loved the Ospreay and Ibushi segments as they felt fresh and a singles match between those 2 should be on the horizon. Of course we all know Ishii and Omega bring the fire and this was no different. A little sloppy in parts but this was one of the most fun matches all year. 

Omega vs Ishii Destruction 9/15-****3/4

While definitely a notch below some of their other encounters, this was still incredible especially down the home stretch. My biggest complaint would have to be the V trigger spam at the end and maybe they did a little too much but you almost have to with these 2 and all the history. Crowd wanted Ishii to win the big one desperately and Omegas offense was tested at every corner. This probably falls right in the middle of their 5 classic matchups.


----------



## MC

antoniomare007 said:


> *NOMINATING, YES *to
> 
> *Takuya Nomura & Fuminori Abe vs Okami (Daichi Hashimoto & Hideyoshi Kamitani) - BJW 9/6/18, Saikyou Tag League Strong Block*
> 
> I love how Okami can go from feisty underdogs to bully "veterans" depending on who they are facing. This was similar to last year's RWTL match against Naoya Nomura & Aoyagi, with Daichi and specially Kamitani doing a really good job in control, dominating and beating the fuck out of their smaller opponents. Abe does little cunty things like very few these days, and his flash kicks and reversals are perfect for hope spots and buildups to a hot tag, so of course it works on this match. Nomura, as always, stands out as a no fucks given, gonna kick and slap you to oblivion bad ass that still doesn't quite have enough to dominate. Strike exchanges were dope as hell, specially the kicks between Daichi and Takuya. Shin-Kiba crowd is right there with them too. Strong BJ delivers once again, [user]MC 16[/user] I think you are gonna like this.


Oh yeah, I did love this. My sort of match. Not a MOTYC though. Very, very good tag match but just below that level. But those kick exchanges were awesome.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

I never nominate or rate things but I'll just say YES to

Jeff Hardy vs Randy Orton - HIAC
AJ Styles vs Samoa Joe - HIAC


----------



## Dr. Middy

*NO but Recommended to AJ Styles vs Andrade "Cien" Almas - WWE Smackdown 9/18/18*

The more these guys work, the more I want to see a full fledged feud between them with a couple PPV matches. They had a heck of a great TV match, worked at a great clip, and honestly Almas shined brighter than AJ here. They seem to see a lot of good things in him, which would be great because he deserves to be at the top of the card. Also, the finish was pretty creative on AJ's part. 

****3/4
*


----------



## Mordecay

YES to Ricochet vs Pete Dunne ****1/4

I would say best singles match in WWE this year not counting Takeovers or 205 live.


----------



## MC

*WWE NXT 19/09*

*No But Recommend: Ricochet vs Pete Dunne ***3/4*

Very good match. Pete Dunne doing some gnarly joint manipulation spots and laying into Ricochet with some nice shots and suplexes. Ricochet was still hitting his dives/flips in the robotic and jarring way he normally does but he meshed well with Dunne and they had some nice looking counters. Very good match. Better than any of the overrated Gargano/Ciampa matches most definitely.


----------



## Dr. Middy

*YES to Pete Dunne vs Ricochet - WWE NXT 9/19/18*

You could easily split this match into two parts. The first half was much more methodically paced, with both guys working their ground game. Here's where Dunne shined, just working over Ricochet's hands and arms, twisting them every which way, and looking right at home. The second half of this picked up in pace, and turned into more high flying and big move city, and Ricochet shined here as he delivered all of the agility he's known for. 

But as a whole Dunne shined throughout, he came across as incredibly smart from bell to bell, countering nearly every big move Ricochet tried, trapping him into triangles and armbars as a result. He played defensive a ton, especially in the second half, and it worked out really well and came across fantastic. 

Overall, wonderful NXT match, arguably the best Ricochet has looked so far, and a shame we didn't get a finish. It did get good heat on Undisputed Era, and possible teased the two teams for Wargames. 

*****1/4*


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly reccomended to Andrade Cien Almas vs AJ Styles on the Smackdown (9/18/18) episode.

I gave this good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Ricochet vs Pete Dunne for the NXT North American title and United Kingdom title on the NXT (9/19/18) episode.

I gave this pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:


----------



## Gmil2

*Randy Orton vs. Jeff Hardy - Hell In A Cell (YES) - ****1/4*

Like i said in the thread of the match, Can't remember when was the last time we had this kind of match on WWE tv ?

Great HIAC match. I think it's one of the best cell matches WWE ever had. especially in the pg era. Orton played the sadistic heel to perfection. His heel work is some of the best things right now in all of wrestling. Jeff Hardy came like a maniac to give us a memorable performance resulting in his best singles match since he came back to WWE. It might be the last great match Jeff had in his incredible career and he can be proud of it.
Unlike the main event this match lived up to the aura of the HIAC concept. We will remember this match for years to come.


----------



## DELITE

*NXT 9/19
*
Ricochet vs Pete Dunne *****1/4 - No but highly recommended*


----------



## fabi1982

Ricochet vs Dunne - nxt 9/19 - ****1/4 what a great match, what a great crowd!!


----------



## Corey

*DEFIANT Internet Championship:* WALTER (c) vs. Will Ospreay _(Defiant Stacked)_ *****+ (YES!)*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xIuiyypK1d8

This whole match feels like a rush of adrenaline. If WALTER isn't just beating the piss out of Ospreay, then Will is making these insane comebacks with wild bursts of offense before realizing that he's been beat to shreds and can barely move. :lol Very entertaining match.

*ROH World Title 30 Minute Ironman Match:* Jay Lethal (c) vs. Jonathan Gresham _(ROH TV Episode 364)_ ***** 1/4 (YES!!)*
https://www.fite.tv/watch/roh-364/2oaie/

Oh man, this is good. I LOVE the chemistry these two have and it's just some of the most engrossing wrestling you'll see all year imo. They trade holds, trade chops, trade pin attempts, and continue to have amazing wrestling matches against each other. The moments leading up to Gresham's fall were fucking amazing. I jumped out of my seat for it even though the match wasn't over. :lol Definitely seek this match out if you haven't seen it yet. Mad at myself for waiting a couple weeks to watch it.


----------



## MC

*AJPW Royal Road Tournament Day Five 22/09*

*Yes To: Jake Lee vs Kento Miyahara *****

This was better than their last match which was also very good. Jake Lee was pretty great here. Laying into Miyahara with his kicks, using his size to control the match and remain in top. Kento Miyahara playing the defensive, hitting his knees out of nowhere in desperation. I thought it was bordering spamming by Miyahara but only bordering. Looking forward to the next encounter between the two.


----------



## Ace

Another masterpiece for the Tanahashi-Okada rivalry *****

I don't think I've seen a better storyteller than Tanahashi, he's the best I've seen HBK and I think he probably surpassed him a while back. Loved Okada's heel work on Tana's knee and the selling from Tana was great aside from the odd moment which I'm going to put down to adrenaline. Okada really needs to get rid of the red hair and those wacky paints, but I think that's all apart of his redemption story they're doing. 

What I really like about NJPW is how the commentary puts the story over and put over how Red Shoes might be forced to stop the match with Tana possibly being too hurt to continue.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Ace said:


> Another masterpiece for the Tanahashi-Okada rivalry *****
> 
> I don't think I've seen a better storyteller than Tanahashi, he's the best I've seen HBK and I think he probably surpassed him a while back. Loved Okada's heel work on Tana's knee and the selling from Tana was great aside from the odd moment which I'm going to put down to adrenaline. Okada really needs to get rid of the red hair and those wacky paints, but I think that's all apart of his redemption story they're doing.
> 
> What I really like about NJPW is how the commentary puts the story over and put over how Red Shoes might be forced to stop the match with Tana possibly being too hurt to continue.


Fuck that. The post match angle alone made this whole 45 minutes the best pro wrestling Ive seen this year. That was so fucking awesome. ***** 1/4, full Meltzer.


----------



## Ace

RainmakerV2 said:


> Fuck that. The post match angle alone made this whole 45 minutes the best pro wrestling Ive seen this year. That was so fucking awesome. ***** 1/4, full Meltzer.


 Fuck, I paused it after the match to write my thoughts :lmao

LMAO Yoshi did a Titus, he may have concussed himself though and he was bloodied


----------



## TD Stinger

Yes to:

*NJPW Destruction in Kobe: Kazuchika Okada vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi*

Better than their G1 match. Don't know if it was better than their Dontaku match. But regardless, Tanahashi is one of those rare wrestlers that can have a great match whether it's 15 minutes or 35 minutes. Everything from attacking each other's legs to dancing around each other's big moves created an epic match.


----------



## MC

*NJPW Destruction In Kobe 23/09*

*Yes To: Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Kazuchika Okada ****3/4 *

Excellent, excellent match. High stakes match where you had no clue who was winning. Okada attacking the legs of Tanahashi, playing up Tanahashi being the favourite, being arrogant and showing loads of aggression in his attacks. Tanahashi basically on one leg the entire time whilst attacked Okada's leg out of desperation. Great back and forth towards the end with each other fighting for control, reversing each others big moveshaving a few call backs to their last matches. Overall a thrilling and compelling match with some good selling from both. 

Also Fuck Gedo :mj


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Hiroshi Tanahashi v. Kazuchika Okada, Destruction in Kobe - **** 3/4 (YES !) *



Spoiler: Top 20 matches of 2018 as of 09/23/18



Kazuchika Okada © v. Kenny Omega, Dominion - *****

Kenny Omega v. Tetsuya Naito, G1 Climax 28 Night 2 - *****

Adam Cole © v. Ricochet, NXT Takeover: Brooklyn 4 - *****

Kota Ibushi v. Kenny Omega, G1 Climax 28 Night 18 - *****

Kota Ibushi v. Tetsuya Naito, G1 Climax 28 Night 14 - **** ¾ 

Hiroshi Tanahashi v. Kota Ibushi, G1 Climax 28 Final - **** ¾ 

Johnny Gargano v. Tomasso Ciampa, NXT Takeover: New Orleans - **** ¾

Adam Cole v. EC3 v. Ricochet v. Velveteen Dream v. Killian Dain v. Lars Sullivan, NXT Takeover: New Orleans - **** ¾

Will Ospreay © v. Marty Scrull, Sakura Genesis - **** ¾

The Young Bucks v. The Golden Lovers, NJPW Strong Style Evolved - **** ¾

Kota Ibushi v. Tomohiro Ishii, G1 Climax 28 Night 10 - **** ¾ 

Kazuchika Okada © v. Hiroshi Tanahashi, Wrestling Dontaku - **** ¾ 

Andrade Cien Almas © v. Johnny Gargano, NXT Takeover: Philadelphia - **** ¾

Kenny Omega v. Chris Jericho, Wrestlekingdom 12 - **** ¾

Adam Cole v. Kassius Ohno, NXT TV 03/21/2018 - **** ¾

Tomohiro Ishii v. Kenny Omega, G1 Climax 28, Night 14 - **** ¾ 

Hiroshi Tanahashi v. Kazuchika Okada, Destruction in Kobe - **** ¾ 

Hiroshi Tanahashi v. Kazuchika Okada, G1 Climax 28 Night 17 - **** ¾ 

Himoru Takahashi v. Taiji Ishimori, BOSJ Final - **** ½


----------



## The Nuke

Yes to Okada vs Tana

So good I was sad it ended because I felt they were doing some really good stuff and was hoping to see more. Alas it had to end. Story of the knees was great.


----------



## Corey

***** 1/4 (YES!!)* for Tana/Okada. I have always thought most of the matches between these two are overrated but this one REALLY delivered in my eyes. A red hot crowd, clear cut story that they stuck with, and everything after Tanahashi's tombstone on the floor was absolutely amazing. Really felt like a major match with something big at stake. The selling even impressed me tbh. Okada was selling his knee more than he even needed to.


----------



## Dr. Middy

*YES to Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Kazuchika Okada - NJPW Destruction in Kobe 2018*

The vibe coming in was already different once Okada gave Tanahashi a cheap shot instead of going for his normal fake out in the beginning of the match. True to that was his assault on Tanahashi's injured knee off an outside crossbody, which set the tone for the match. Okada worked on it with a methodical, almost arrogant, vicious pace, even recieving a chorus of boos in response. 

Tides turned with a surprise tombstone and a high fly flow that decapitated Okada, and this is where Tanahashi started to get fired up as fuck. We got the awesome sequences and counter you'd typically see in their matches, including an amazingly close near fall off a counter to an attempted second rainmaker by Okada, which I actually thought might have been the finish. The finish was top, and I adored the first of the final three high fly flows Tanahashi did, as he basically did it as Okada was falling in mid air, and it looked even more brutal. 

Tanahashi's selling though made this match, as he showed the pain he was going through the entire time, falling down at times simply trying to get from one side of the ring to another. Him fighting through it at the end despite it probably screaming at him to stop was awesome, and showed just how much he needed to beat Okada for his own mindset. 

I don't think I've ever given any of their matches a perfect rating, but they deserved it here, especially Tanahashi. Wonderful. 

*******


----------



## SHIRLEY

Okada-Tana (Kobe) *YES* and 5*


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

NJPW Destruction 

*YES * Kazuchika Okada vs Hiroshi Tanahashi ****¼

My least favourite of their 2018 matches bit still really good. I am however being petulant and knocking off a quarter star for Tanahashi breaking off a cover to sell his knees. I've never liked the 'I hit my finish but I'm too hurt to make a cover' trope but he was right on top of him he was hooking the leg for gods sake. He didn't bounce off him he got up and stopped making the cover and it made no sense.

I get that Tanahashi was doing tonnes of leg selling as a fuck you to Omega and I love that but he did it at an inappropriate moment and did more to harm the match than no selling ever does.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Shield vs Baron Corbin/AOP on the Raw (9/24/18) episode.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10


----------



## DELITE

*YES to* Tanahashi vs Okada from Destruction in KOBE *****3/4*


----------



## Mr PPV420

NastyYaffa said:


> Jeff Hardy vs. Randy Orton - ***1/2
> Shield vs. Ziggler & McIntyre - ***3/4
> AJ Styles vs. Samoa Joe - ***3/4
> Bryan & Brie vs. Maryse & Miz - ***3/4
> 
> *Alexa Bliss vs. Ronda Rousey - **** - YES!*
> 
> Ronda's just too good, man. Another amazing big match performance by her, and a completely different one from the previous 2 - here the match started off with her giving Bliss a wonderful asskicking, just throwing her around, much like in their SummerSlam bout. But then via some heel shenanigans, Bliss gets the control & starts targeting Ronda's ribs in relentless fashion. Ronda's selling of this is borderline perfect - she didn't drop the selling at any point, and the hulk up towards the end was maybe the best example of it; she gets the adrenaline going because of Bliss' extended trashtalk segment, but right after she drops her w/ a big slam, she sells the damage perfectly. Just an outstanding performance. Best match of the night.


I wouldn't go **** for Bliss/Rousey more like ***3/4 but I'm glad I'm not the only one who thought this was a very good match, the best singles match in both ladies careers thus far and they both performed very well. It will get overlooked because alot of people refuse to acknowledge that Bliss can actually work when given the opportunity and Rousey being fairly new,but Rousey is a natural,and in this match they both sold really well for each other.

Nxt has been killing it this year so many ****+ matches a couple of ***** matches. That being said it's something really special about Ricochet/Dunne despite the non finish. Rarely do you get a big title vs title match on a non ppv show that delivers like these guys did. Just awesome amazing stuff with a hot sometimes annoying full sail crowd. So yes to Ricochet/Dunne****3/4 I loved this match.


----------



## Corey

Another MOTYC freebie! Haven't watched this one yet but will in the coming days.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*WALTER v. Jordan Devlin, OTT WrestleRama 2 - **** ¼ (YES !) *

WALTER at this point may be my 3rd favorite wrestler to watch at this point after Adam Cole & Tetsuya Naito.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Mustafa Ali vs Hideo Itami on the 205 Live (9/26/18) episode.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10


----------



## MC

*Stardom 5STAR Grand Prix 2018 - Finals 24/09*

*Yes To: Mayu Iwatani vs Momo Watanabe *****

AND

*Yes To: Mayu Iwatani vs Utami Hayashishita *****

May I remind people that Utami Hayashishita debuted 46 DAYS ago. That's not even two months and she has had some many great performances. She is going to be a star if she isn't one already. 

Great set of matches. Mayu still is awesome. She has taken a back seat this year because of Momo's rise but she is back!! :mark


----------



## Ace

MYC Week 4

No but recommend 
Rachel Evers vs. Hiroyo Matsumoto *** 3/4

No
Jessie Elaban vs. Taynara Conti *** 1/4
Isla Dawn vs. Nicole Matthews *** 1/2
Io Shirai vs Xia Brookside *** 1/2

Io was on a different level to anyone else on the show.


----------



## SHIRLEY

MC 16 said:


> *FREEDOMS/Jun Kasai Produce Tokyo Death Match Carnival 2018 ~ Crazy Monkey 20th Anniversary ~ 28/08*
> 
> *Yes To: Jun Kasai vs. Masashi Takeda ****1/2*


*YES* and 6*.

No-one's ever been on Takeda's current level.


----------



## Corey

*ROH World Championship:* Jay Lethal (c) vs. Will Ospreay _(ROH Death Before Dishonor)_ ***** 1/2 (YES!!!)*

Good god this rocked my sucks off. Highly physical and highly exciting. Some absolutely jaw-dropping counters and creativity. Lethal's reign has been absolutely amazing thus far. So fucking glad he's back on top of the company. :mark:


----------



## TD Stinger

Yes to:

*Ring of Honor Death Before Dishonor: Will Ospreay vs. Jay Lethal*

Another very good main even match from Jay Lethal. I never bought Ospreay could win, but it didn't matter as Ospready showcased a new side of himself and it all lead to a hot finish.


----------



## DELITE

*PROGRESS Chapter 75*

*No but highly recommended to:
*Ospreay vs Havoc *****1/4*
Aussie Open vs CCKampf (Thatcher & Brookes)* *****


----------



## ufohedin

SHIRLEY said:


> *YES* and 6*.
> 
> No-one's ever been on Takeda's current level.


Where can i watch it?


----------



## SHIRLEY

ufohedin said:


> Where can i watch it?


http://rutube.ru/video/13c87f37a8654e22d4d57c9ca246c9cd/


----------



## DELITE

ROH Death B4 Dishonor

King vs Liger ****3/4 - No but recommended*
Briscoes vs Addiction **** - No*
Sakai vs Dashwood ***3/4*
Martinez vs Sabin* ***1/2 - No but recommended*
Bully Ray & Young vs Cabana & Gordon ****1/4*
BULLET CLUB vs CHAOS *****
Jay Lethal vs Ospreay ****1/4*


----------



## Eliko

*Randy Orton vs. Jeff Hardy Hell In A Cell ****1/4 YES*


















Loved that match. one of my favorites this year!


----------



## TD Stinger

Well, we're now 3/4 of the way through 2018. So, I'd say it's time for an updated Top 10 MOTY:

*1.	NJPW Dominion: Kenny Omega vs. Kazuchika Okada

2.	NXT Takeover Chicago II: Johnny Gargano vs. Tomasso Ciampa

3.	NXT Takeover New Orleans: Tomasso Ciampa vs. Johnny Gargano

4.	NXT Takeover Philadelphia: Johnny Gargano vs. Andrade Cien Almas

5.	NJPW Strong Style Evolved: The Young Bucks vs. The Golden Lovers

6.	NJPW G1 Climax Finals: Kota Ibushi vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi

7.	WWE WrestleMania 34: Triple H & Stephanie McMahon vs. Kurt Angle & Ronda Rousey

8.	WWE Hell in a Cell: Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose vs. Dolph Ziggler & Drew McIntyre

9.	NJPW Destruction in Kobe: Kazuchika Okada vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi

10.	NXT Takeover New Orleans: North American Championship Ladder Match
*


----------



## Mordecay

YES to Golden Lovers vs Ishii/Okada ****1/2


----------



## Corey

*IWGP Tag Team Championship:* The Young Bucks (c) vs. Guerrillas of Destiny _(NJPW Fighting Spirit Unleashed)_ ***** (YES!)*

Fantastic match and the best I've seen from G.o.D. as a team by far. Really great story with Matt's back acting up again which led to some excellent bits of selling and the crowd willing him to get to the top rope. Chants were pretty split which was surprising and there was NO interference thank the lord. Real good stuff here. They brought the goods in a big spot. (Y)

Golden Lovers vs. Okada & Ishii - **** 3/4*
Juice vs. Cody - **** 1/2*


----------



## Mordecay

*


----------



## Dr. Middy

*NJPW: Fighting Spirit Unleashed *was a HR of a show! :woo

*YES to Will Ospreay vs Marty Scrull
*

INSTANT SPOTFEST MODE early, which I actually enjoyed quite a bit in how Ospreay wasted no time. They also teased the same spanish fly spot which Ospreay nearly killed himself on in their last match, which was a nice touch. We got fighting spirit which made sense for the show’s namesake, and arguably the cleanest looking suplex into chickenwing I’ve seen from Scurll. An insane top rope tiger suplex, and Scurll just got Ospreay clean with a graduation for the win.

Very fun sprint of a match, and these two always seem to have great matches with one another. I think this was nowhere near their last match, but still really good, and I’m happy Marty actually won with how much offense he did, unlike last time. 

*****1/4
*

*YES to Gureillas of Destiny (Tame Tonga and Tonga Loa) vs The Young Bucks (Matt and Nick Jackson)
*
Gotta give GOD credit, this was excellent! They played a strategy to isolate both Matt and Nick consistently throughout, and dominated for awhile, just beating down of both of them again and again. Young Bucks were terrific as always here, Matt sold his back awesome like he usually does, and I love where they go for their bigger moves and Nick has to actually assist him. The struggle to do the moonsault for More Bang for Your Buck was great, great selling. Tame coming in with the gun stun out of nowhere ruled, and this was the best GOD performance in forever!

*****
*
*NO but Recommended - Cody Rhodes vs Juice Robinson
*
A slower paced match, but with more of a story with Juice constantly having to watch his back thanks to multiple involvements by Brandi. The heel/face dynamic couldn’t have been better, Juice was a much better babyface than Nick Aldis was in Cody’s last big match, and Cody was such a damn dick. The finish opens up a continuation of the feud since it looked like both guys shoulders were down.

****3/4
*
*YES to Tomohiro Ishii and Kazuchika Okada vs Golden Lovers (Kenny Omega and Kota Ibushi)*

A wild match with a ton of fun sequences and segments. Even not working 100% to the level these guys could, they can still have an amazingly great match. We got a great tease of Omega/Okada in the US which got the crowd alive, and some red hot segments where Ishii and Ibushi tried to kill one another. Overall, another tremendously fun match.

*****1/4
*


----------



## TJQ

Tonight, the catch up begins.


----------



## TD Stinger

TJQ said:


> Tonight, the catch up begins.


Catching up. For pro wrestling. In 2018.

May God have mercy on your soul.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*NJPW Fighting Spirit Unleashed:

Marty Scrull v. Will Ospreay - ****

The Young Bucks © v. G.O.D. - ****

Golden Lovers v. Kazuchika Okada & Tomohiro Ishii - *****


----------



## NastyYaffa

September update:



> NJPW:
> *Roppongi 3K vs. The Young Bucks (Wrestle Kingdom 12) || YES = 14 ||*
> Cody vs. Kota Ibushi (Wrestle Kingdom 12) || YES = 9 ||
> *Minoru Suzuki vs. Hirooki Goto (Wrestle Kingdom 12) || YES = 25 ||*
> *Marty Scurll vs. Hiromu Takahashi vs. KUSHIDA vs. Will Ospreay (Wrestle Kingdom 12) || YES = 19 ||*
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Jay White (Wrestle Kingdom 12) || YES = 2 ||
> *Kenny Omega vs. Chris Jericho (Wrestle Kingdom 12) || YES = 33 ||*
> *Kazuchika Okada vs. Tetsuya Naito (Wrestle Kingdom 12) || YES = 26 ||*
> El Soberano Jr. vs. Sanson (FantasticaMania - Day 6) || YES = 1 ||
> Niebla Roja vs. Gran Guerrero (FantasticaMania - Day 6) || YES = 2 ||
> Angel de Oro & Niebla Roja vs. Gran Guerrero & Ultimo Guerrero (Fantastica Mania - Day 7) || YES = 1 ||
> Volador Jr. vs. El Barbaro Cavernario (Fantastica Mania - Day 7) || YES = 1 ||
> Rush vs. Satoshi Kojima (Fantastica Mania - Day 8) || YES = 2 ||
> Dragon Lee & Mistico vs. Gran Guerrero & Ultimo Guerrero (Fantastica Mania - Day 8) || YES = 2 ||
> *Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Minoru Suzuki (The New Beginning in Sapporo) || YES = 17 ||*
> The Young Bucks vs. Roppongi 3K (The New Beginning in Sapporo - Day 2) || YES = 6 ||
> *Kenny Omega vs. Jay White (The New Beginning in Sapporo - Day 2) || YES = 11 ||*
> CHAOS vs. Los Ingobernables de Japon (Road to the New Beginning - Day 6) || YES = 3 ||
> Los Ingobernables de Japon vs. CHAOS (Road to the New Beginning - Day 7) || YES = 3 ||
> Tetsuya Naito vs. YOSHI-HASHI (The New Beginning in Osaka) || YES = 1 ||
> *Will Ospreay vs. Hiromu Takahashi (The New Beginning in Osaka) || YES = 12 ||*
> *Kazuchika Okada vs. SANADA (The New Beginning in Osaka) || YES = 14 ||*
> Flip Gordon vs. Hiromu Takahashi vs. KUSHIDA (Honor Rising - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> Bullet Club vs. Golden Lovers & Chase Owens (Honor Rising - Day 1) || YES = 3 ||
> Dalton Castle vs. Beer City Bruiser vs. Beretta (Honor Rising - Day 2) || YES = 2 ||
> *Bullet Club vs. Golden Lovers (Honor Rising - Day 2) || YES = 11 ||*
> Roppongi 3K vs. Los Ingobernables de Japon vs. Suzuki-gun (46th Anniversary Show) || YES = 1 ||
> Taichi vs. Tetsuya Naito (46th Anniversary Show) || YES = 1 ||
> Minoru Suzuki vs. Togi Makabe (46th Anniversary Show) || YES = 3 ||
> Kazuchika Okada vs. Will Ospreay (46th Anniversary Show) || YES = 7 ||
> Juice Robinson vs. Yujiro Takahashi (New Japan Cup - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> *Michael Elgin vs. Tomohiro Ishii (New Japan Cup - Day 1) || YES = 18 ||*
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Taichi (New Japan Cup - Day 2) || YES = 7 ||
> *Kota Ibushi vs. YOSHI-HASHI (New Japan Cup - Day 3) || YES = 10 ||*
> *Tetsuya Naito vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (New Japan Cup - Day 3) || YES = 17 ||*
> Chuckie T vs. SANADA (New Japan Cup - Day 4) || YES = 2 ||
> Juice Robinson vs. Michael Elgin (New Japan Cup - Day 5) || YES = 1 ||
> * Kota Ibushi vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (New Japan Cup - Day 6) || YES = 14 ||*
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Juice Robinson (New Japan Cup - Day 7) || YES = 7 ||
> *SANADA vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (New Japan Cup - Day 8) || YES = 12 ||*
> *Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (New Japan Cup - Finals) || YES = 15 ||*
> Jushin Liger vs. Will Ospreay (Strong Style Evolved) || YES = 1 ||
> CHAOS vs. Suzuki-gun (Strong Style Evolved) || YES = 2 ||
> Jay White vs. Hangman Page (Strong Style Evolved) || YES = 3 ||
> *Golden Lovers vs. The Young Bucks (Strong Style Evolved) || YES = 26 ||*
> *Will Ospreay vs. Marty Scurll (Sakura Genesis) || YES = 16 ||*
> Bullet Club vs. Golden Lovers (Sakura Genesis) || YES = 2 ||
> *Kazuchika Okada vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (Sakura Genesis) || YES = 18 ||*
> Toa Henare vs. Tomohiro Ishii (Road to Wrestling Dontaku - Day 10) || YES = 5 ||
> Hirooki Goto vs. Juice Robinson (Road to Wrestling Dontaku - Day 12) || YES = 9 ||
> Minoru Suzuki vs. Tetsuya Naito (Wrestling Hinokuni) || YES = 1 ||
> CHAOS vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi & KUSHIDA (Wrestling Dontaku - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> Cody vs. Kota Ibushi (Wrestling Dontaku - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> Hangman Page vs. Kenny Omega (Wrestling Dontaku - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> *Will Ospreay vs. KUSHIDA (Wrestling Dontaku - Day 2) || YES = 10 ||*
> *Kazuchika Okada vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (Wrestling Dontaku - Day 2) || YES = 16 ||*
> ACH vs. Flip Gordon (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 1) || YES = 5 ||
> Taiji Ishimori vs. Will Ospreay (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 1) || YES = 4 ||
> Dragon Lee vs. SHO (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 2) || YES = 4 ||
> Chris Sabin vs. KUSHIDA (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 2) || YES = 2 ||
> Hiromu Takahashi vs. Marty Scurll (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 2) || YES = 5 ||
> ACH vs. Will Ospreay (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 3) || YES = 3 ||
> Chris Sabin vs. SHO (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 4) || YES = 3 ||
> KUSHIDA vs. Marty Scurll (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 4) || YES = 6 ||
> El Desperado vs. Hiromu Takahashi (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 4) || YES = 9 ||
> Will Ospreay vs. YOH (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 5) || YES = 1 ||
> Dragon Lee vs. Hiromu Takahashi (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 6) || YES = 6 ||
> KUSHIDA vs. SHO (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 8) || YES = 4 ||
> Hiromu Takahashi vs. Ryusuke Taguchi (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 8) || YES = 2 ||
> El Desperado vs. KUSHIDA (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 10) || YES = 1 ||
> Hiromu Takahashi vs. SHO (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 12) || YES = 1 ||
> Dragon Lee vs. KUSHIDA (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 12) || YES = 1 ||
> Chris Sabin vs. Ryusuke Taguchi (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 13) || YES = 1 ||
> Dragon Lee vs. El Desperado (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 13) || YES = 1 ||
> Flip Gordon vs. Will Ospreay (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 13) || YES = 4 ||
> Taiji Ishimori vs. YOH (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 13) || YES = 2 ||
> Marty Scurll vs. SHO (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 13) || YES = 2 ||
> Hiromu Takahashi vs. KUSHIDA (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 13) || YES = 6 ||
> *Hiromu Takahashi vs. Taiji Ishimori (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Finals) || YES = 17 ||*
> *Los Ingobernables de Japon vs. The Young Bucks (Dominion) || YES = 10 ||*
> *Will Ospreay vs. Hiromu Takahashi (Dominion) || YES = 16 ||*
> Tetsuya Naito vs. Chris Jericho (Dominion) || YES = 9 ||
> *Kazuchika Okada vs. Kenny Omega (Dominion) || YES = 29 ||*
> Michael Elgin vs. Hirooki Goto (Kizuna Road - Day 2) || YES = 4 ||
> Golden Lovers vs. Los Ingobernables de Japon (CEO x NJPW When Worlds Collide) || YES = 3 ||
> The Young Bucks vs. Los Ingobernables de Japon (G1 Special in San Francisco) || YES = 6 ||
> Hiromu Takahashi vs. Dragon Lee (G1 Special in San Francisco) || YES = 8 ||
> *Jay White vs. Juice Robinson (G1 Special in San Francisco) || YES = 19 ||*
> Kenny Omega vs. Cody (G1 Special in San Francisco) || YES = 5 ||
> EVIL vs. Michael Elgin (G1 Climax 28 - Day 1) || YES = 6 ||
> *Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Minoru Suzuki (G1 Climax 28 - Day 1) || YES = 13 ||*
> *Jay White vs. Kazuchika Okada (G1 Climax 28 - Day 1) || YES = 10 ||*
> Tomohiro Ishii vs. Toru Yano (G1 Climax 28 - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Hirooki Goto vs. SANADA (G1 Climax 28 - Day 2) || YES = 5 ||
> *Kota Ibushi vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (G1 Climax 28 - Day 2) || YES = 17 ||*
> *Kenny Omega vs. Tetsuya Naito (G1 Climax 28 - Day 2) || YES = 21 ||*
> Hangman Page vs. Michael Elgin (G1 Climax 28 - Day 3) || YES = 4 ||
> Minoru Suzuki vs. Togi Makabe (G1 Climax 28 - Day 3) || YES = 1 ||
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Jay White (G1 Climax 28 - Day 3) || YES = 7 ||
> Toru Yano vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (G1 Climax 28 - Day 4) || YES = 4 ||
> Juice Robinson vs. Kota Ibushi (G1 Climax 28 - Day 4) || YES = 4 ||
> *Tetsuya Naito vs. Tomohiro Ishii (G1 Climax 28 - Day 4) || YES = 15 ||*
> Hirooki Goto vs. Kenny Omega (G1 Climax 28 - Day 4) || YES = 9 ||
> Jay White vs. Michael Elgin (G1 Climax 28 - Day 5) || YES = 3 ||
> Hangman Page vs. Kazuchika Okada (G1 Climax 28 - Day 5) || YES = 6 ||
> Kota Ibushi vs. Toru Yano (G1 Climax 28 - Day 6) || YES = 1 ||
> *SANADA vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (G1 Climax 28 - Day 6) || YES = 12 ||*
> *Juice Robinson vs. Tetsuya Naito (G1 Climax 28 - Day 6) || YES = 17 ||*
> *Hirooki Goto vs. Tomohiro Ishii (G1 Climax 28 - Day 6) || YES = 15 ||*
> Michael Elgin vs. YOSHI-HASHI (G1 Climax 28 - Day 7) || YES = 2 ||
> Kazuchika Okada vs. Togi Makabe (G1 Climax 28 - Day 7) || YES = 1 ||
> *Tomohiro Ishii vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (G1 Climax 28 - Day 8) || YES = 10 ||*
> Juice Robinson vs. Kenny Omega (G1 Climax 28 - Day 8) || YES = 4 ||
> Kota Ibushi vs. SANADA (G1 Climax 28 - Day 8) || YES = 7 ||
> Kazuchika Okada vs. YOSHI-HASHI (G1 Climax 28 - Day 9) || YES = 7 ||
> *Kota Ibushi vs. Tomohiro Ishii (G1 Climax 28 - Day 10) || YES = 18 ||*
> Kenny Omega vs. SANADA (G1 Climax 28 - Day 10) || YES = 7 ||
> Hangman Page vs. Jay White (G1 Climax 28 - Day 11) || YES = 2 ||
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. YOSHI-HASHI (G1 Climax 28 - Day 11) || YES = 1 ||
> Kazuchika Okada vs. Michael Elgin (G1 Climax 28 - Day 11) || YES = 6 ||
> Kenny Omega vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (G1 Climax 28 - Day 12) || YES = 9 ||
> Hirooki Goto vs. Kota Ibushi (G1 Climax 28 - Day 12) || YES = 6 ||
> EVIL vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (G1 Climax 28 - Day 13) || YES = 2 ||
> Kazuchika Okada vs. Minoru Suzuki (G1 Climax 28 - Day 13) || YES = 6 ||
> Juice Robinson vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (G1 Climax 28 - Day 14) || YES = 1 ||
> *Kenny Omega vs. Tomohiro Ishii (G1 Climax 28 - Day 14) || YES = 15 ||*
> *Kota Ibushi vs. Tetsuya Naito (G1 Climax 28 - Day 14) || YES = 13 ||*
> Hangman Page vs. Minoru Suzuki (G1 Climax 28 - Day 15) || YES = 2 ||
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Michael Elgin (G1 Climax 28 - Day 15) || YES = 3 ||
> EVIL vs. Kazuchika Okada (G1 Climax 28 - Day 15) || YES = 7 ||
> Juice Robinson vs. Tomohiro Ishii (G1 Climax 28 - Day 16) || YES = 3 ||
> Kenny Omega vs. Toru Yano (G1 Climax 28 - Day 16) || YES = 1 ||
> SANADA vs. Tetsuya Naito (G1 Climax 28 - Day 16) || YES = 5 ||
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kazuchika Okada (G1 Climax 28 - Day 17) || YES = 9 ||
> SANADA vs. Tomohiro Ishii (G1 Climax 28 - Day 18) || YES = 7 ||
> Tetsuya Naito vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (G1 Climax 28 - Day 18) || YES = 7 ||
> *Kenny Omega vs. Kota Ibushi (G1 Climax 28 - Day 18) || YES = 14 ||*
> *Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kota Ibushi (G1 Climax 28 - Finals) || YES = 15 ||*
> CHAOS vs. Golden Lovers (Road to Destruction - Day 2) || YES = 5 ||
> CHAOS vs. Bullet Club Elite (Road to Destruction - Day 3) || YES = 1 ||
> Kenny Omega vs. Tomohiro Ishii (Destruction in Hiroshima) || YES = 6 ||
> *Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kazuchika Okada (Destruction in Kobe) || YES = 11 ||*
> Marty Scurll vs. Will Ospreay (NJPW Fighting Spirit Unleashed) || YES = 1 ||
> The Young Bucks vs. Guerrillas of Destiny (NJPW Fighting Spirit Unleashed) || YES = 2 ||
> CHAOS vs. Golden Lovers (NJPW Fighting Spirit Unleashed) || YES = 2 ||
> 
> Other Puro:
> Daisuke Sekimoto & Kazusada Higuchi vs. Hideki Suzuki & Konosuke Takeshita (DDT/BJW Toshikoshi Pro-Wrestling ~ Toshiwasure! Two Organization Shuffle Tag Tournament) || YES = 1 ||
> Joe Doering vs. Zeus (AJPW New Year Wars - Day 1) || YES = 7 ||
> Daisuke Sekimoto & Hideki Suzuki vs. Twin Towers (BJW New Year) || YES = 4 ||
> Daichi Hashimoto vs. Ryuichi Kawakami (BJW New Year) || YES = 1 ||
> Masashi Takeda vs. Takumi Tsukamoto (BJW New Year) || YES = 1 ||
> Naoya Nomura vs. Ryouji Sai (AJPW New Year Wars - Day 2) || YES = 2 ||
> Burning Wild vs. Violent Giants (AJPW New Years Wars - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> *Mike Bailey vs. Shuji Ishikawa (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Shinjuku) || YES = 11 ||*
> Jiro Kuroshio vs. Konosuke Takeshita (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Shinjuku) || YES = 3 ||
> Kenoh vs. Kaito Kiyomiya (NOAH Navigation For The Future - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Konosuke Takeshita vs. Tetsuya Endo (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Osaka - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Akito vs. Shuji Ishikawa (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Osaka - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Jiro Kuroshio vs. Tetsuya Endo (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Nerima) || YES = 1 ||
> HARASHIMA vs. Konosuke Takeshita (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Nerima) || YES = 1 ||
> Mike Bailey vs. Yukio Sakaguchi (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Yokohama) || YES = 4 ||
> Daisuke Sasaki vs. Shuji Ishikawa (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Yokohama) || YES = 1 ||
> Masa Kitamiya & Masato Tanaka vs. Naomichi Marufuji & Shingo Takagi (Riki Choshu Produce Power Hall ~ Set Back The Clock) || YES = 1 ||
> Daisuke Sasaki vs. Mike Bailey (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Shin-Kiba) || YES = 1 ||
> Kazusada Higuchi vs. Shuji Ishikawa (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Shin-Kiba) || YES = 3 ||
> Keisuke Ishii vs. Konosuke Takeshita (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Shin-Kiba) || YES = 2 ||
> HARASHIMA vs. Tetsuya Endo (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Shin-Kiba) || YES = 1 ||
> Arisa Nakajima vs. Misaki Ohata (SEAdLINNNG Now Or Never) || YES = 1 ||
> Dezmond Xavier & Zachary Wentz vs. Bandido & Flamita (Dragon Gate Open The New Year Gate - Day 3) || YES = 1 ||
> Masaaki Mochizuki & Susumu Yokosuka vs. Tribe Vanguard (Dragon Gate Open The New Year Gate - Day 3) || YES = 1 ||
> Fuminori Abe vs. Takuya Nomura (BJW ~To Was Gat Early~) || YES = 2 ||
> Oedo Tai vs. Queen’s Quest (Stardom 7th Anniversary) || YES = 4 ||
> Taichi vs. Tetsuya Naito (TAKA & Taichi Produce TAKATAICHIMANIA) || YES = 2 ||
> HARASHIMA vs. Shuji Ishikawa (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix The Final!!) || YES = 2 ||
> Jun Akiyama & Yuji Nagata vs. Naoya Nomura & Ryouji Sai (AJPW Yokohama Twilight Blues Special) || YES = 2 ||
> Violent Giants vs. Yoshiken (AJPW Yokohama Twilight Blues Special) || YES = 4 ||
> ANTIAS vs. MaxiMuM vs. Tribe Vanguard (Dragon Gate Kotoka Road To Final - Day 5) || YES = 1 ||
> Masaaki Mochizuki vs. Kzy (Dragon Gate Kotoka Road To Final - Day 5) || YES = 8 ||
> Mary Apache, Mayu Iwatani & Tam Nakano vs. Oedo Tai (Stardom 10/02) || YES = 1 ||
> Oedo Tai vs. Mayu Iwatani & Tam Nakano (Stardom Queen’s Fest) || YES = 1 ||
> Io Shirai vs. Momo Watanabe (Stardom Queen’s Fest) || YES = 5 ||
> Hideki Suzuki & Jay Bradley vs. Atsushi Kotoge & Naomichi Marufuji (NOAH Navigation of Dash - Day 5) || YES = 1 ||
> Daisuke Sekimoto & Shuji Ishikawa vs. HARASHIMA & Konosuke Takeshita (DDT Into The Fight) || YES = 1 ||
> Daichi Hashimoto vs. Yasufumi Nakanoue (BJW 27/02) || YES = 2 ||
> MaxiMuM vs. Tribe Vanguard (Dragon Gate Champion Gate in Osaka - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Masaaki Mochizuki vs. Ben-K (Dragon Gate Champion Gate in Osaka - Day 2) || YES = 4 ||
> MaxiMuM & CK1 vs. Tribe Vanguard, Don Fujiii, Kagetora & Masaaki Mochizuki (Dragon Gate Kotoka Road To Final - The Ending) || YES = 1 ||
> Daichi Hashimoto vs. Takuya Nomura (BJW Ikkitousen ~ Strong Climb - Day 1) || YES = 3 ||
> Daisuke Harada vs. HAYATA (NOAH The Great Voyage in Yokohama) || YES = 1 ||
> Mohammed Yone & Quiet Storm vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima & Masa Kitamiya (NOAH The Great Voyage in Yokohama) || YES = 1 ||
> Kenoh vs. Takashi Sugiura (NOAH The Great Voyage in Yokohama) || YES = 1 ||
> Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Hideki Suzuki (BJW Big Japan Full Metal) || YES = 3 ||
> Rocky Kawamura & Yoshio Takahashi vs. Takashi Sugiura & Takuya Nomura (HARD HIT Samurai Wearing Leg Guards) || YES = 1 ||
> Atsushi Kotoge & Naomichi Marufuji vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima & Masa Kitamiya (NOAH Global Tag League - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Takuya Nomura vs. Yuya Aoki (BJW Ikkitousen ~ Strong Climb - Day 2) || YES = 3 ||
> HARASHIMA & Naomichi Marufuji vs. Daisuke Sekimoto & Kazusada Higuchi (DDT Judgment ~ DDT 21st Anniversary Show ~) || YES = 3 ||
> Konosuke Takeshita vs. Shuji Ishikawa (DDT Judgement ~ DDT 21st Anniversary Show ~) || YES = 4 ||
> Atsushi Aoki vs. Shuji Kondo (AJPW Dream Power Series - Day 5) || YES = 1 ||
> Joe Doering vs. Kento Miyahara (AJPW Dream Power Series - Day 5) || YES = 1 ||
> ANTIAS vs. Genki Horiguchi & Kzy (Dragon Gate Glorious Gate - Day 9) || YES = 1 ||
> Go Shiozaki & Kaito Kiyomiya vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima & Masa Kitamiya (NOAH Global Tag League - Day 4) || YES = 1 ||
> Atsushi Kotoge & Naomichi Marufuji vs. Kenoh & Takashi Sugiura (NOAH Global Tag League - Day 4) || YES = 1 ||
> Daichi Hashimoto vs. Yasufumi Nakanoue (BJW Ikkitousen ~ Strong Climb - Day 6) || YES = 1 ||
> ANTIAS vs. Genki Horiguchi, Kzy, Punch Tominaga, Susumu Yokosuka & YASSHI (Dragon Gate The Gate of Passion - Day 3) || YES = 1 ||
> Shuji Ishikawa vs. Yuji Hino (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Kento Miyahara vs. Shingo Takagi (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 1) || YES = 3 ||
> Suwama vs. Zeus (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Kento Miyahara vs. Naoya Nomura (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 2) || YES = 2 ||
> Go Shiozaki & Kaito Kiyomiya vs. Kenoh & Takashi Sugiura (NOAH Global Tag League - Day 9) || YES = 1 ||
> Shingo Takagi vs. Yuji Hino (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 7) || YES = 3 ||
> Jun Akiyama vs. Suwama (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 7) || YES = 1 ||
> Kento Miyahara vs. Shuji Ishikawa (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 7) || YES = 1 ||
> Daichi Hashimoto vs. Hideki Suzuki (BJW Sapporo 2 Days - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Arisa Nakajima vs. Mio Momono (SEAdLINNNG Shin-Kiba 3rd NIGHT) || YES = 1 ||
> Hana Kimura vs. Mika Iwata (Sendai Girls 19/04) || YES = 2 ||
> Io Shirai vs. Meiko Satomura (Sendai Girls 19/04) || YES = 4 ||
> Chihiro Hashimoto vs. Ayako Hamada (Sendai Girls 19/04) || YES = 1 ||
> Jun Akiyama vs. Zeus (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 11) || YES = 1 ||
> Naoya Nomura vs. Shingo Takagi (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 13) || YES = 1 ||
> Jun Akiyama vs. Naomichi Marufuji (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 13) || YES = 2 ||
> Shingo Takagi vs. Shuji Ishikawa (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 14) || YES = 3 ||
> Yuko Miyamoto vs. HARASHIMA (DDT Max Bump) || YES = 1 ||
> Nobuhiro Shimatani vs. Saki Akai (DDT Max Bump) || YES = 1 ||
> Katsuhiko Nakajima & Masa Kitamiya vs. Go Shiozaki & Kaito Kiyomiya (NOAH Great Voyage in Niigata) || YES = 1 ||
> Takashi Sugiura vs. Atsushi Kotoge (NOAH Great Voyage in Niigata) || YES = 1 ||
> Kento Miyahara vs. Naomichi Marufuji (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 15) || YES = 5 ||
> MaxiMuM vs. Natural Vibes (Dragon Gate The Gate of Passion - Day 15) || YES = 1 ||
> Hideki Suzuki vs. Daisuke Sekimoto (BJW Endless Survivor) || YES = 3 ||
> ANTIAS vs. Big Ben (Dragon Gate Dead Or Alive) || YES = 2 ||
> MaxiMuM vs. Natural Vibes (Dragon Gate Dead Or Alive) || YES = 3 ||
> El Lindaman vs. Masaaki Mochizuki vs. Punch Tominaga vs. Ryo Saito vs. Shingo Takagi vs. YAMATO vs. Yasushi Kanda (Dragon Gate Dead Or Alive) || YES = 3 ||
> Masato Yoshino vs. Shingo Takagi (Dragon Gate King of Gate - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Kzy vs. YAMATO (Dragon Gate King of Gate - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> Masato Yoshino vs. Susumu Yokosuka (Dragon Gate King of Gate - Day 5) || YES = 1 ||
> Ben-K vs. Kzy (Dragon Gate King of Gate - Day 5) || YES = 2 ||
> Shigehiro Irie vs. Keisuke Ishii (DDT Audience) || YES = 1 ||
> Io Shirai vs. Momo Watanabe (Stardom Gold Star) || YES = 4 ||
> Kento Miyahara vs. Naomichi Marufuji (AJPW Super Power Series - Day 7) || YES = 4 ||
> Shingo Takagi vs. Susumu Yokosuka (Dragon Gate King of Gate - Day 10) || YES = 1 ||
> Go Shiozaki & Kaito Kiyomiya vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima & Masa Kitamiya (NOAH Navigation With Breeze - Day 10) || YES = 1 ||
> Naruki Dog vs. YAMATO (Dragon Gate King of Gate - Day 13) || YES = 1 ||
> Masato Yoshino vs. YAMATO (Dragon Gate King of Gate - Day 16) || YES = 1 ||
> Kaito Kiyomiya vs. Kenoh (NOAH Navigation With Emerald Spirits - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Big Ben vs. Tribe Vanguard (Dragon Gate King of Gate - Day 17) || YES = 1 ||
> Masaaki Mochizuki vs. Masato Yoshino (Dragon Gate King of Gate - Day 17) || YES = 1 ||
> Ayato Yoshida & Kaito Kiyomiya vs. Takuya Nomura & Toru Sugiura (Fortune Dream 5) || YES = 1 ||
> Oedo Tai vs. Thunder Rock (Stardom Goddesses of Destiny) || YES = 1 ||
> Hideki Suzuki vs. Takuya Nomura (BJW 20/06) || YES = 3 ||
> Masashi Takeda vs. Isami Kodaka (BJW 20/06) || YES = 4 ||
> Kazuchika Okada vs. Minoru Suzuki (Minoru Suzuki 30th Anniversary Festival - Day 1) || YES = 3 ||
> Shigehiro Irie vs. Kazusada Higuchi (DDT What Are You Doing) || YES = 1 ||
> Daisuke Harada vs. Hitoshi Kumano (NOAH Navigation With Emerald Spirits - Day 8) || YES = 1 ||
> Takashi Sugiura vs. Kenoh (NOAH Navigation With Emerald Spirits - Day 8) || YES = 1 ||
> MaxiMuM vs. Tribe Vanguard (Dragon Gate Rainbow Gate - Day 9) || YES = 1 ||
> Jake Lee vs. Kento Miyahara (AJPW Dynamite Series - Day 12) || YES = 1 ||
> Kazusada Higuchi vs. Konosuke Takeshita vs. MAO vs. Masashi Takeda (DDT Live! Maji Manji #10) || YES = 1 ||
> Katsuhiko Nakajima & Masa Kitamiya vs. Hideyoshi Kamitani & Takuya Nomura (Riki Choshu Produce Power Hall) || YES = 2 ||
> Kento Miyahara, Naoya Nomura & Yoshitatsu vs. Joe Doering, KAI & Zeus (AJPW Summer Action Series - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Momo Watanabe vs. Hazuki (Stardom Bright Summer ~ RISE vs. Stardom) || YES = 1 ||
> Jun Tonsho, Kaz Hayashi, Masayuki Kono & Shuji Kondo vs. Strong Hearts (W-1 WRESTLE-1 Tour 2018 Symbol - Day 3) || YES = 1 ||
> Natural Vibes vs. ANTIAS (Dragon Gate Kobe Pro-Wrestling Festival) || YES = 1 ||
> Bandido & MaxiMuM vs. Tribe Vanguard (Dragon Gate Kobe Pro-Wrestling Festival) || YES = 1 ||
> Big Ben vs. Tribe Vanguard (Dragon Gate Kobe Pro-Wrestling Festival) || YES = 2 ||
> Violent Giants vs. Gianni Valletta & TAJIRI (AJPW Summer Action Series - Day 6) || YES = 1 ||
> ALL OUT vs. Cassandra Miyagi, DASH Chisako & Meiko Satomura (DDT Live! Maji Manji #12) || YES = 1 ||
> Kento Miyahara vs. Zeus (AJPW Summer Action Series - Day 11) || YES = 2 ||
> Akitoshi Saito, Masato Tanaka, Naomichi Marufuji & Takashi Sugiura vs. Go Shiozaki, Katsuhiko Nakajima, Kenoh & Masa Kitamiya (NOAH Departure) || YES = 1 ||
> Kagetsu vs. Mayu Iwatani (Stardom X Stardom) || YES = 1 ||
> Daisuke Sekimoto & Hideki Suzuki vs. Fuminori Abe & Takuya Nomura (BJW Midsummer Korakuen 2 Battles - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> 50 Funky Powers, Akitoshi Saito, Masato Tanaka & Naomichi Marufuji vs. Atsushi Kotoge, Kaito Kiyomiya, Katsuhiko Nakajima, Kenoh & Masa Kitamiya (NOAH Kawasaki Sports Association 70th Anniversary - NOAH vs. Kawasaki Festival) || YES = 1 ||
> Takashi Sugiura vs. Go Shiozaki (NOAH Kawasaki Sports Association 70th Anniversary - NOAH vs. Kawasaki Festival) || YES = 1 ||
> Miyu Yamashita vs. You (TJP Brand New Wrestling 2 ~ Now It’s Time To Attack ~) || YES = 1 ||
> Zeus vs. Shuji Ishikawa (AJPW Summer Explosion Series - Day 9) || YES = 2 ||
> Masashi Takeda vs. Jun Kasai (FREEDOMS/Jun Kasai Produce Tokyo Death Match Carnival 2018 ~ Crazy Monkey 20th Anniversary ~) || YES = 3 ||
> Atsushi Aoki & Jun Akiyama vs. Daisuke Harada & Takashi Sugiura (NOAH Naomichi Marufuji 20th Anniversary Show ~ Flight ~) || YES = 1 ||
> Hideo Itami vs. Naomichi Marufuji (NOAH Naomichi Marufuji 20th Anniversary Show ~ Flight ~) || YES = 2 ||
> ANTIAS vs. MaxiMuM & Tribe Vanguard (Dragon Gate Storm Gate - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Okami vs. Fuminori Abe & Takuya Nomura (BJW 06/09) || YES = 1 ||
> Hideki Suzuki vs. Yasufumi Nakanoue (BJW Big Japan Death Vegas) || YES = 1 ||
> Jake Lee vs. Jun Akiyama (AJPW Royal Road Tournament - Day 3) || YES = 1 ||
> Jake Lee vs. Kento Miyahara (AJPW Royal Road Tournament - Day 5) || YES = 1 ||
> Mayu Iwatani vs. Momo Watanabe (Stardom 5STAR Grand Prix - Day 9) || YES = 1 ||
> Mayu Iwatani vs. Utami Hayashishita (Stardom 5STAR Grand Prix - Day 9) || YES = 1 ||
> 
> Europe Indy:
> Doug Williams vs. Michael May (OTT Contenders 5) || YES = 1 ||
> Jordan Devlin vs. Darren Kearney (OTT Contenders 5) || YES = 1 ||
> Grizzled Young Veterans vs. Moustache Mountain (PROGRESS Chapter 61: Don’t Touch Me… Don’t… Don’t Touch Me) || YES = 1 ||
> Pete Dunne vs. Joseph Conners (PROGRESS Chapter 61: Don’t Touch Me… Don’t… Don’t Touch Me) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Brooks vs. Will Ospreay (PROGRESS Chapter 61: Don’t Touch Me… Don’t… Don’t Touch Me) || YES = 4 ||
> Travis Banks vs. Chris Brookes (PROGRESS Chapter 61: Don’t Touch Me… Don’t… Don’t Touch Me) || YES = 3 ||
> Monster Consulting & Ringkampf vs. RISE (wXw Back To The Roots XVII) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Brooks vs. Ryan Smile (RevPro High Stakes) || YES = 1 ||
> Mark Andrews vs. Will Ospreay (RevPro High Stakes) || YES = 2 ||
> Moustache Mountain vs. Suzuki-gun (RevPro High Stakes) || YES = 5 ||
> Chris Brookes vs. Trent Seven vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (PROGRESS Chapter 62: Fear No More, Come To Dust) || YES = 2 ||
> Travis Banks vs. TK Cooper (PROGRESS Chapter 62: Fear No More, Come To Dust) || YES = 1 ||
> *WALTER vs. Timothy Thatcher (PROGRESS Chapter 62: Fear No More, Come To Dust) || YES = 21 ||*
> Travis Banks vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (OTT Homecoming - Dublin) || YES = 1 ||
> Keith Lee vs. Mike Bailey (OTT Homecoming - Dublin) || YES = 2 ||
> Jordan Devlin vs. Timothy Thatcher (OTT Homecoming - Dublin) || YES = 1 ||
> The Kings of the North vs. The Rapture (OTT Homecoming - Dublin) || YES = 1 ||
> Chuck Taylor vs. Mark Haskins (OTT Homecoming - Belfast) || YES = 1 ||
> Keith Lee vs. Timothy Thatcher (OTT Homecoming - Belfast) || YES = 1 ||
> The Rapture vs. The Kings of the North (OTT Homecoming - Belfast) || YES = 1 ||
> David Starr vs. Mike Bailey (RevPro Live At The Cockpit 26) || YES = 1 ||
> Travis Banks vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (RevPro Live At The Cockpit 26) || YES = 1 ||
> Tyler Bate vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (PROGRESS Chapter 63: Take Me Underground) || YES = 7 ||
> British Strong Style vs. David Starr & Matt Riddle (PROGRESS Chapter 63: Take Me Underground) || YES = 4 ||
> Mark Davis vs. WALTER (PROGRESS Chapter 63: Take Me Underground) || YES = 6 ||
> David Starr vs. WALTER (FCP A Tribute to Francois Trebec) || YES = 2 ||
> Jonah Rock vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (PROGRESS Chapter 64: Thunderbastards Are Go!) || YES = 1 ||
> Chris Brookes vs. Eddie Dennis vs. Mark Andrews vs. Morgan Webster vs. Pete Dunne vs. TK Cooper vs. Trent Seven vs. Tyler Bate (PROGRESS Chapter 64: Thunderbastards Are Go!) || YES = 1 ||
> Alexander James vs. Timothy Thatcher (AMBITION 9) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. WALTER (AMBITION 9) || YES = 3 ||
> Mike Bailey vs. Timothy Thatcher (AMBITION 9) || YES = 1 ||
> Lucky Kid vs. Timothy Thatcher (wXw 16 Carat Gold - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> John Klinger vs. Ilja Dragunov vs. WALTER (wXw 16 Carat Gold - Day 2) || YES = 6 ||
> Absolute Andy vs. Timothy Thatcher (wXw 16 Carat Gold - Day 3) || YES = 1 ||
> Ringkampf vs. RISE (wXw 16 Carat Gold - Day 3) || YES = 1 ||
> Absolute Andy vs. David Starr (wXw 16 Carat Gold - Day 3) || YES = 2 ||
> David Starr vs. WALTER (Defiant Lights Out) || YES = 1 ||
> Ilja Dragunov vs. David Starr vs. Travis Banks vs. WALTER (wXw We Love Wrestling Tour: London) || YES = 1 ||
> Travis Banks vs. Morgan Webster (PROGRESS Chapter 65: Have Some Faith In The Sound) || YES = 1 ||
> David Starr vs. WALTER (Defiant Road to No Regrets) || YES = 1 ||
> Jordynne Grace vs. Livvii Grace (EVE #SHEVOLUTION) || YES = 1 ||
> The Angel Cruzers vs. The Kings of the North (OTT Martina’s Gaff Party 3: Sayonara Session Moth) || YES = 1 ||
> LJ Cleary vs. Joey Janela vs. Martina The Session Moth vs. Joey Janela vs. TK Cooper (OTT Martina’s Gaff Party 3: Sayonara Session Moth) || YES = 1 ||
> Jordan Devlin vs. Angelico (OTT Martina’s Gaff Party 3: Sayonara Session Moth) || YES = 1 ||
> A-Kid vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (Triple W Total Rumble 8) || YES = 1 ||
> Lucky Kid vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (wXw We Love Wrestling Tour: Frankfurt) || YES = 1 ||
> Ilja Dragunov vs. WALTER (wXw Superstars of Wrestling) || YES = 2 ||
> Doug Williams vs. Pete Dunne (PROGRESS Chapter 68: Super Strong Style 16 - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Angelico vs. Mark Andrews (PROGRESS Chapter 68: Super Strong Style 16 - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Chris Brookes vs. Kassius Ohno (PROGRESS Chapter 68: Super Strong Style 16 - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Angelico vs. Keith Lee (PROGRESS Chapter 68: Super Strong Style 16 - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> David Starr vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (PROGRESS Chapter 68: Super Strong Style 16 - Day 2) || YES = 6 ||
> Kassius Ohno vs. Tyler Bate (PROGRESS Chapter 68: Super Strong Style 16 - Day 2) || YES = 4 ||
> Travis Banks vs. WALTER (PROGRESS Chapter 68: Super Strong Style 16 - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> David Starr vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (wXw Shotgun #353) || YES = 1 ||
> Aussie Open vs. The Chosen Bros (RevPro Epic Encounter) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Will Ospreay (OTT ScrapperMania IV) || YES = 4 ||
> Jeff Cobb vs. Tomohiro Ishii (OTT ScrapperMania IV) || YES = 2 ||
> The Rapture vs. The Angel Cruzers (OTT ScrapperMania IV) || YES = 1 ||
> Keith Lee vs. Minoru Suzuki (OTT ScrapperMania IV) || YES = 2 ||
> Jordan Devlin vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (OTT ScrapperMania IV) || YES = 4 ||
> WALTER vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (wXw We Love Wrestling Tour: Hamburg) || YES = 2 ||
> David Starr vs. WALTER (PROGRESS Chapter 69: Be Here Now) || YES = 2 ||
> David Starr & Jordan Devlin vs. Low Ki & WALTER (OTT A Haven For Monsters) || YES = 1 ||
> Jordan Devlin vs. Will Ospreay (PROGRESS Chapter 72: Got Got Need) || YES = 1 ||
> Chris Ridgeway vs. Mark Davis (PROGRESS Chapter 72: Got Got Need) || YES = 1 ||
> Suzuki-gun vs. CHAOS (RevPro/NJPW Strong Style Evolved UK - Day 1) || YES = 5 ||
> Kazuchika Okada vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (RevPro/NJPW Strong Style Evolved UK - Day 2) || YES = 4 ||
> Tomohiro Ishii vs. Minoru Suzuki (RevPro/NJPW Strong Style Evolved UK - Day 2) || YES = 3 ||
> Mike Bailey vs. WALTER (Riptide International Waters) || YES = 2 ||
> Jordan Devlin vs. WALTER (OTT Wrestlerama 2) || YES = 5 ||
> WALTER vs. Will Ospreay (Defiant Stacked) || YES = 4 ||
> Jimmy Havoc vs. Will Ospreay (PROGRESS Chapter 75: These Violent Delights Have Violent Ends) || YES = 1 ||
> 
> US Indy:
> David Starr vs. Joey Janela (Beyond Heavy Lies The Crown) || YES = 1 ||
> Keith Lee vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (PWG Mystery Vortex V) || YES = 4 ||
> The Chosen Bros vs. Ringkampf (PWG Mystery Vortex V) || YES = 3 ||
> Eddie Kingston vs. Leo Howlett (NWL 13/01) || YES = 1 ||
> Catch Point vs. Ringkampf (EVOLVE 98) || YES = 2 ||
> AR Fox vs. Matt Riddle (EVOLVE 98) || YES = 1 ||
> Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Darby Allin (EVOLVE 98) || YES = 7 ||
> Fred Yehi vs. Timothy Thatcher (EVOLVE 99) || YES = 2 ||
> WALTER vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (EVOLVE 99) || YES = 6 ||
> Keith Lee vs. Chris Dickinson (EVOLVE 99) || YES = 1 ||
> Markus Crane vs. SHLAK (GCW Hit ‘Em Up) || YES = 1 ||
> B-Boy vs. Daniel Makabe (3-2-1 BATTLE! Battle Rumble) || YES = 1 ||
> Jonathan Gresham vs. Mike Quackenbush (Beyond Spirit of 76) || YES = 1 ||
> David Starr vs. Matt Riddle (Beyond Spirit of 76) || YES = 2 ||
> Jeff Cobb vs. Matt Riddle (MLW Road to the World Championship) || YES = 2 ||
> Darby Allin vs. Sami Callihan (MLW Road to the World Championship) || YES = 2 ||
> Chet Sterling vs. John Skyler (CWF Mid-Atlantic Worldwide 14/02) || YES = 1 ||
> Michael Elgin vs. Tetsuya Naito (REVOLVER Friday the 16th Naito Takes Dayton) || YES = 1 ||
> James Drake vs. Matt Riddle (EVOLVE 100) || YES = 4 ||
> Keith Lee vs. AR Fox (EVOLVE 100) || YES = 1 ||
> Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Austin Theory (EVOLVE 100) || YES = 1 ||
> Chris Dickinson vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (EVOLVE 101) || YES = 1 ||
> Keith Lee vs. Tracy Williams (EVOLVE 101) || YES = 1 ||
> Austin Theory vs. Darby Allin vs. Jaka vs. Matt Riddle (EVOLVE 101) || YES = 1 ||
> CW Anderson vs. Dasher Hatfield (BLPW Jar of Flies) || YES = 1 ||
> Bandido & Flamita vs. The Rascalz (PWG Time Is A Flat Circle) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Brooks vs. Will Ospreay (PWG Time Is A Flat Circle) || YES = 1 ||
> Jeff Cobb vs. Jonah Rock (PWG Time Is A Flat Circle) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (PWG Time Is A Flat Circle) || YES = 1 ||
> Trevor Lee vs. Roy Wilkins (CWF Mid-Atlantic Worldwide 14/03) || YES = 2 ||
> Tom Lawlor vs. WALTER (GCW Matt Riddle’s Bloodsport) || YES = 7 ||
> Nick Gage vs. Timothy Thatcher (GCW Matt Riddle’s Bloodsport) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Minoru Suzuki (GCW Matt Riddle’s Bloodsport) || YES = 9 ||
> AR Fox vs. Will Ospreay (EVOLVE 102) || YES = 2 ||
> Daisuke Sekimoto & Munenori Sawa vs. Ringkampf (EVOLVE 102) || YES = 9 ||
> Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Matt Riddle (EVOLVE 102) || YES = 8 ||
> Jeff Cobb vs. Tomohiro Ishii (WrestleCon Mark Hitchcock Memorial Supershow) || YES = 4 ||
> Bandido & Flamita vs. Rey Fenix & Rey Horus (WrestleCon Mark Hitchcock Memorial Supershow) || YES = 3 ||
> Adam Brooks vs. Sammy Guevara vs. Shane Strickland vs. Will Ospreay (WrestleCon Mark Hitchock Memorial Supershow) || YES = 1 ||
> Timothy Thatcher vs. Toni Storm (Beyond/WWR Lit Up) || YES = 1 ||
> Dominic Garrini vs. Timothy Thatcher (EVOLVE 103) || YES = 1 ||
> Jaka vs. Munenori Sawa (EVOLVE 103) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Daisuke Sekimoto (EVOLVE 103) || YES = 1 ||
> CHAOS vs. Flip Gordon, Kota Ibushi & Shane Strickland (RevPro WrestleCon) || YES = 1 ||
> Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Tomohiro Ishii (RevPro WrestleCon) || YES = 6 ||
> Munenori Sawa vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (WWN Supershow: Mercury Rising) || YES = 1 ||
> Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Keith Lee (WWN Supershow: Mercury Rising) || YES = 3 ||
> Catch Point vs. Ringkampf (WWN Supershow: Mercury Rising) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Will Ospreay (WWN Supershow: Mercury Rising) || YES = 6 ||
> DJZ vs. Eli Everfly vs. ****** Loco vs. KTB vs. Teddy Hart vs. Tony Deppen (GCW Joey Janela’s Spring Break 2) || YES = 2 ||
> PCO vs. WALTER (GCW Joey Janela’s Spring Break 2) || YES = 9 ||
> WALTER vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (PROGRESS Chapter 67: Bourbon Is Also A Biscuit) || YES = 5 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Shane Strickland (MLW The World Championship Final) || YES = 3 ||
> Bandido vs. Taiji Ishimori (PWG All Star Weekend 14 - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Ringkampf vs. Violence Unlimited (PWG All Star Weekend 14 - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> The Chosen Bros vs. The Young Bucks vs. The Rascalz (PWG All Star Weekend 14 - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> Chris Dickinson vs. PCO (BLP Slamilton) || YES = 1 ||
> Aero Boy vs. Ciclope vs. Miedo Extremo (IWA-MS King of the Deathmatches - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> John Wayne Murdoch vs. Nick Gage vs. SHLAK (IWA-MS King of the Deathmatches - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Shane Strickland (EVOLVE 104) || YES = 3 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Keith Lee (EVOLVE 105) || YES = 2 ||
> Eddie Kingston vs. Fred Yehi (AAW Take No Prisoners) || YES = 3 ||
> Eric Ryan vs. Miedo Extremo (GCW Tournament of Survival 3) || YES = 1 ||
> Alex Colon vs. Ciclope (GCW Tournament of Survival 3) || YES = 1 ||
> Drew Parker vs. Rickey Shane Page (CZW Tournament of Death 17) || YES = 1 ||
> Jimmy Lloyd vs. Rickey Shane Page (CZW Tournament of Death 17) || YES = 1 ||
> Darby Allin vs. WALTER (EVOLVE 106) || YES = 6 ||
> Cage vs. Mil Muertes (Lucha Underground: Season 4, Episode 5) || YES = 1 ||
> Daniel Makabe vs. Timothy Thatcher (3-2-1 BATTLE! Wet Hot Seattle Summer) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Shane Strickland (EVOLVE 108) || YES = 3 ||
> Joey Janela vs. Darby Allin (EVOLVE 109) || YES = 1 ||
> Darby Allin vs. Matt Riddle (EVOLVE 110) || YES = 1 ||
> Maxwell Jacob Friedman vs. Nate Webb (GCW Joey Janela’s Lost In New York) || YES = 1 ||
> Mil Muertes vs. The Mack (Lucha Underground: Season 4, Episode 11) || YES = 1 ||
> SoCal Uncensored vs. The Briscoes (ALL IN Zero Hour) || YES = 1 ||
> Nick Aldis vs. Cody (ALL IN) || YES = 5 ||
> Hangman Page vs. Joey Janela (ALL IN) || YES = 5 ||
> Kenny Omega vs. Penta El Zero (ALL IN) || YES = 8 ||
> Kazuchika Okada vs. Marty Scurll (ALL IN) || YES = 5 ||
> Bandido, Rey Fenix & Rey Mysterio vs. The Golden Elite (ALL IN) || YES = 5 ||
> Alex Colon vs. Masashi Takeda (GCW NGI3: Thy Kingdom Come) || YES = 1 ||
> 
> WWE:
> Roman Reigns vs. Samoa Joe (RAW 01/01) || YES = 6 ||
> Johnny Gargano vs. The Velveteen Dream (NXT 24/01) || YES = 4 ||
> The Undisputed Era vs. The Authors of Pain (NXT Takeover: Philadelphia) || YES = 3 ||
> *Adam Cole vs. Aleister Black (NXT Takeover: Philadelphia) || YES = 16 ||*
> *Andrade Almas vs. Johnny Gargano (NXT Takeover: Philadelphia) || YES = 38 ||*
> *30-Man Royal Rumble (Royal Rumble) || YES = 10 ||*
> Brock Lesnar vs. Braun Strowman vs. Kane (Royal Rumble) || YES = 1 ||
> 30-Woman Royal Rumble (Royal Rumble) || YES = 1 ||
> Asuka vs. Sasha Banks (RAW 29/01) || YES = 2 ||
> TJP vs. Tyler Bate (205 Live 30/01) || YES = 2 ||
> Roderick Strong vs. Tyler Bate (NXT 31/01) || YES = 4 ||
> Hideo Itami vs. Roderick Strong (205 Live 06/02) || YES = 3 ||
> SAnitY vs. The Undisputed Era (NXT 07/02) || YES = 3 ||
> Apollo Crews vs. Bray Wyatt vs. Finn Bálor vs. Matt Hardy vs. Seth Rollins (RAW 12/02) || YES = 1 ||
> Drew Gulak vs. Tony Nese (205 Live 13/02) || YES = 2 ||
> Pete Dunne vs. Roderick Strong (NXT 14/02) || YES = 5 ||
> Braun Strowman vs. Elias vs. Finn Bálor vs. John Cena vs. Roman Reigns vs. Seth Rollins vs. The Miz (RAW 19/02) || YES = 4 ||
> Andrade Almas vs. Johnny Gargano (NXT 21/02) || YES = 7 ||
> Alexa Bliss vs. Bayley vs. Mandy Rose vs. Mickie James vs. Sasha Banks vs. Sonya Deville (Elimination Chamber) || YES = 2 ||
> Asuka vs. Nia Jax (Elimination Chamber) || YES = 2 ||
> AJ Styles vs. John Cena (SmackDown Live 27/02) || YES = 1 ||
> Cedric Alexander vs. TJP (205 Live 27/02) || YES = 1 ||
> Kalisto vs. Roderick Strong (205 Live 27/02) || YES = 4 ||
> Jinder Mahal vs. Randy Orton (SmackDown Live 06/03) || YES = 1 ||
> Buddy Murphy vs. Mustafa Ali (205 Live 06/03) || YES = 1 ||
> AJ Styles vs. Baron Corbin vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. John Cena vs. Kevin Owens vs. Sami Zayn (Fastlane) || YES = 4 ||
> Cedric Alexander vs. Roderick Strong (205 Live 13/03) || YES = 2 ||
> Pete Dunne vs. Adam Cole (NXT 14/03) || YES = 1 ||
> Danny Burch & Oney Lorcan vs. Pete Dunne & Roderick Strong (NXT 21/03) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Kassius Ohno (NXT 21/03) || YES = 1 ||
> Finn Bálor vs. Seth Rollins (RAW 02/04) || YES = 1 ||
> *Adam Cole vs. EC3 vs. Killian Dain vs. Lars Sullivan vs. Ricochet vs. The Velveteen Dream (NXT Takeover: New Orleans) || YES = 23 ||*
> Ember Moon vs. Shayna Baszler (NXT Takeover: New Orleans) || YES = 4 ||
> *Andrade Almas vs. Aleister Black (NXT Takeover: New Orleans) || YES = 20 ||*
> *Johnny Gargano vs. Tommaso Ciampa (NXT Takeover: New Orleans) || YES = 27 ||*
> The Miz vs. Finn Bálor vs. Seth Rollins (WrestleMania 34) || YES = 8 ||
> Charlotte Flair vs. Asuka (WrestleMania 34) || YES = 8 ||
> Randy Orton vs. Bobby Roode vs. Jinder Mahal vs. Rusev (WrestleMania 34) || YES = 2 ||
> *Kurt Angle & Ronda Rousey vs. Stephanie McMahon & Triple H (WrestleMania 34) || YES = 16 ||*
> Daniel Bryan & Shane McMahon vs. Kevin Owens & Sami Zayn (WrestleMania 34) || YES = 4 ||
> AJ Styles vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (WrestleMania 34) || YES = 3 ||
> AJ Styles vs. Daniel Bryan (SmackDown 10/04) || YES = 3 ||
> Akira Tozawa & Hideo Itami vs. Gran Metalik & Hideo Itami (205 Live 17/04) || YES = 1 ||
> Killian Dain vs. Lars Sullivan (NXT 18/04) || YES = 1 ||
> Drew Gulak vs. Kalisto vs. Mustafa Ali vs. TJP vs. Tony Nese (205 Live 24/04) || YES = 3 ||
> Cedric Alexander vs. Kalisto (Greatest Royal Rumble) || YES = 1 ||
> Seth Rollins vs. Finn Bálor vs. Samoa Joe vs. The Miz (Greatest Royal Rumble) || YES = 1 ||
> Seth Rollins vs. Finn Bálor (RAW 30/04) || YES = 3 ||
> *Seth Rollins vs. The Miz (Backlash) || YES = 12 ||*
> AJ Styles vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (Backlash) || YES = 1 ||
> Roman Reigns vs. Samoa Joe (Backlash) || YES = 1 ||
> Jeff Hardy vs. The Miz (SmackDown 08/05) || YES = 2 ||
> Buddy Murphy vs. Mustafa Ali (205 Live 08/05) || YES = 1 ||
> AJ Styles vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (SmackDown 15/05) || YES = 1 ||
> Danny Burch, Oney Lorcan & Pete Dunne vs. The Undisputed Era (NXT 16/05) || YES = 2 ||
> Daniel Bryan vs. The Miz (WWE Live 17/05) || YES = 1 ||
> Daniel Bryan vs. Jeff Hardy (SmackDown 22/05) || YES = 1 ||
> Akira Tozawa vs. Hideo Itami (205 Live 22/05) || YES = 1 ||
> Cedric Alexander vs. Buddy Murphy (205 Live 29/05) || YES = 4 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Zack Gibson (NXT Live 12/06) || YES = 1 ||
> Pete Dunne vs. Kyle O’Reilly (NXT 13/06) || YES = 4 ||
> Drew Gulak vs. Jack Gallagher (UK Championship Tournament First-Round) || YES = 3 ||
> *The Undisputed Era vs. Danny Burch & Oney Lorcan (NXT Takeover: Chicago) || YES = 18 ||*
> Ricochet vs. The Velveteen Dream (NXT Takeover: Chicago) || YES = 7 ||
> Aleister Black vs. Lars Sullivan (NXT Takeover: Chicago) || YES = 2 ||
> *Johnny Gargano vs. Tommaso Ciampa (NXT Takeover: Chicago) || YES = 18 ||*
> Big Cass vs. Daniel Bryan (Money In The Bank) || YES = 1 ||
> AJ Styles vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (Money In The Bank) || YES = 5 ||
> Nia Jax vs. Ronda Rousey (Money In The Bank) || YES = 1 ||
> Bobby Roode vs. Braun Strowman vs. Finn Bálor vs. Kevin Owens vs. Kofi Kingston vs. Rusev vs. Samoa Joe vs. The Miz (Money In The Bank) || YES = 2 ||
> Seth Rollins vs. Dolph Ziggler (RAW 18/06) || YES = 1 ||
> Big E vs. Daniel Bryan vs. Rusev vs. Samoa Joe vs. The Miz (SmackDown 19/06) || YES = 6 ||
> Buddy Murphy vs. Hideo Itami vs. Mustafa Ali (205 Live 19/06) || YES = 1 ||
> British Strong Style vs. The Undisputed Era (UK Championship Tournament - Day 1) || YES = 4 ||
> Travis Banks vs. Zack Gibson (UK Championship Tournament - Day 1) || YES = 3 ||
> The Undisputed Era vs. Moustache Mountain (UK Championship Tournament - Day 2) || YES = 6 ||
> Aleister Black & Ricochet vs. EC3 & The Velveteen Dream (UK Championship Tournament - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Pete Dunne vs. Zack Gibson (UK Championship Tournament - Day 2) || YES = 4 ||
> Moustache Mountain & Ricochet vs. The Undisputed Era (NXT 27/06) || YES = 3 ||
> Buddy Murphy vs. Mustafa Ali (205 Live 03/07) || YES = 9 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Danny Burch (NXT 11/07) || YES = 1 ||
> Moustache Mountain vs. The Undisputed Era (NXT 11/07) || YES = 8 ||
> AJ Styles vs. Rusev (Extreme Rules) || YES = 3 ||
> Drew McIntyre vs. Finn Bálor vs. Roman Reigns (RAW 16/07) || YES = 1 ||
> Aleister Black vs. Tommaso Ciampa (NXT 25/07) || YES = 4 ||
> The Bar vs. The New Day (SmackDown 07/08) || YES = 2 ||
> The Undisputed Era vs. Moustache Mountain (NXT Takeover: Brooklyn) || YES = 8 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Ricochet (NXT Takeover: Brooklyn) || YES = 6 ||
> Shayna Baszler vs. Kairi Sane (NXT Takeover: Brooklyn) || YES = 4 ||
> Tommaso Ciampa vs. Johnny Gargano (NXT Takeover: Brooklyn) || YES = 6 ||
> Dolph Ziggler vs. Seth Rollins (SummerSlam) || YES = 3 ||
> AJ Styles vs. Samoa Joe (SummerSlam) || YES = 5 ||
> Daniel Bryan vs. The Miz (SummerSlam) || YES = 4 ||
> Brock Lesnar vs. Roman Reigns (SummerSlam) || YES = 1 ||
> Buddy Murphy & Tony Nese vs. Lucha House Party (205 Live 21/08) || YES = 4 ||
> Pete Dunne vs. Zack Gibson (NXT 22/08) || YES = 1 ||
> Seth Rollins vs. Kevin Owens (RAW 27/08) || YES = 1 ||
> Andrade Almas vs. Daniel Bryan (SmackDown 28/08) || YES = 1 ||
> Buddy Murphy vs. Kalisto (205 Live 28/08) || YES = 2 ||
> Johnny Gargano vs. The Velveteen Dream (NXT 05/09) || YES = 2 ||
> Killer Kelly vs. Meiko Satomura (Mae Young Classic First Round) || YES = 4 ||
> *Jeff Hardy vs. Randy Orton (Hell In A Cell) || YES = 14 ||*
> Charlotte Flair vs. Becky Lynch (Hell In A Cell) || YES = 2 ||
> Dolph Ziggler & Drew McIntyre vs. The Shield (Hell In A Cell) || YES = 6 ||
> AJ Styles vs. Samoa Joe (Hell In A Cell) || YES = 2 ||
> Ronda Rousey vs. Alexa Bliss (Hell In A Cell) || YES = 2 ||
> Pete Dunne vs. Ricochet (NXT 19/09) || YES = 5 ||
> 
> ROH:
> Best Friends vs. Dragon Lee & Titan vs. The Young Bucks (TV 20/01) || YES = 1 ||
> Jay Lethal vs. Jonathan Gresham (Honor Reigns Supreme) || YES = 5 ||
> Marty Scurll vs. Punishment Martinez (16th Anniversary Show) || YES = 1 ||
> The Hung Bucks vs. SoCal Uncensored (16th Anniversary) || YES = 4 ||
> *Dalton Castle vs. Jay Lethal (16th Anniversary Show) || YES = 11 ||*
> Hangman Page vs. Kota Ibushi (Supercard of Honor XII) || YES = 9 ||
> SoCal Uncensored vs. Flip Gordon & The Young Bucks (Supercard of Honor XII) || YES = 5 ||
> The Briscoes vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Jay Lethal (Supercard of Honor XII) || YES = 1 ||
> Cody vs. Kenny Omega (Supercard of Honor XII) || YES = 3 ||
> Dalton Castle vs. Marty Scurll (Supercard of Honor XII) || YES = 2 ||
> Jay Lethal vs. Jonathan Gresham (Masters of the Craft) || YES = 3 ||
> Super Smash Bros vs. The Young Bucks (War of the Worlds: Toronto) || YES = 2 ||
> The Hung Bucks vs. Punishment Martinez & The Briscoes (TV 23/06) || YES = 1 ||
> Jay Lethal vs. KUSHIDA (Best In The World) || YES = 1 ||
> The Briscoes vs. The Young Bucks (Best In The World) || YES = 4 ||
> Jay Lethal & Jonathan Gresham vs. The Young Bucks (Honor Re-United: Doncaster) || YES = 1 ||
> Jay Lethal vs. Mark Haskins (Honor Re-United: London) || YES = 2 ||
> Jay Lethal vs. Jonathan Gresham (TV 07/09) || YES = 3 ||
> Jay Lethal vs. Will Ospreay (Death Before Dishonor XVI) || YES = 2 ||
> 
> Impact Wrestling:
> LAX vs. oVe (Impact Wrestling 18/01) || YES = 2 ||
> Austin Aries vs. Johnny Impact (Crossroads) || YES = 1 ||
> Brian Cage vs. Lashley (Impact Wrestling 29/03) || YES = 1 ||
> Aero Star, Drago & King Cuerno vs. Andrew Everett, Dezmond Xavier & DJ Z (Impact Wrestling vs. Lucha Underground) || YES = 1 ||
> Killshot & The Mack vs. LAX (Impact Wrestling vs. Lucha Underground) || YES = 3 ||
> Austin Aries vs. Fenix vs. Pentagon Dark (Impact Wrestling vs. Lucha Underground) || YES = 1 ||
> Fenix vs. Johnny Impact vs. Petey Williams vs. Taiji Ishimori (Slammiversary XVI) || YES = 1 ||
> LAX vs. The OGz (Slammiversary XVI) || YES = 4 ||
> Pentagon Jr. vs. Sami Callihan (Slammiversary XVI) || YES = 8 ||
> Austin Aries vs. Moose (Slammiversary XVI) || YES = 8 ||
> Pentagon Jr. vs. Sami Callihan (Impact Wrestling 23/08) || YES = 1 ||
> Brian Cage vs. Fenix (Impact Wrestling 30/08) || YES = 1 ||
> 
> Lucha Libre:
> ***** Casas vs. Sam Adonis (CMLL Lunes Arena Mexico 01/01) || YES = 1 ||
> Fiero, Flyer & Magia Blanca vs. El Coyote, Templario & Yago (CMLL Sabados Arena Mexico) || YES = 1 ||
> Mephisto vs. Titan (CMLL Martes Arena Mexico 23/01) || YES = 1 ||
> Centvrion vs. Metaleon (Mexa Wrestling 27/01) || YES = 1 ||
> Keyra vs. Ricky Marvin (Lucha Memes 01/02) || YES = 1 ||
> Demus 3:16 vs. Fuerza Guerrera (Innova Aztec Power 04/02) || YES = 1 ||
> El Satanico vs. Hechihero (Lucha Memes 05/02) || YES = 1 ||
> CIMA, Extreme Tiger & Rey Horus vs. The Lucha Brothers & Rey Mysterio Jr. (The Crash 16/02) || YES = 2 ||
> El Soberano Jr. vs. Niebla Roja (CMLL Super Viernes 23/02) || YES = 1 ||
> Dr. Cerebro vs. Ricky Marvin (IWRG 04/03) || YES = 2 ||
> Aramis vs. ***** Casas (Lucha Memes 11/03) || YES = 1 ||
> Angel de Oro vs. El Cuatrero (CMLL Homenaje A Dos Leyendas) || YES = 1 ||
> Dragon Lee vs. Laredo Kid vs. Titan vs. Triton (APN 17/03) || YES = 1 ||
> Katigador vs. Vengador (Promociones Tao 21/03) || YES = 2 ||
> Aramis vs. Latigo vs. Moria vs. Septimo Dragon vs. Toxin (Mexa Wrestling 24/03) || YES = 1 ||
> Dr. Cerebro vs. Ricky Marvin (IWRG 25/03) || YES = 1 ||
> El Barbaro Cavernario vs. El Soberano Jr. (CMLL Martes Arena Mexico 27/03) || YES = 4 ||
> LA Park vs. Rey Fenix (The Crash 14/04) || YES = 2 ||
> Arkangel Divino, Black Destiny & Genio del Aire vs. Black Danger, Mirage & Ultimo Maldito (AAA 20/04) || YES = 2 ||
> El Barbaro Cavernario vs. Ricky Marvin (Lucha Memes/Promociones Cara Lucha) || YES = 1 ||
> Fly Star vs. Toxin (Mexa Wrestling 25/04) || YES = 1 ||
> El Soberano Jr. vs. Magia Blanca (CMLL Martes Arena Mexico 01/05) || YES = 1 ||
> El Soberano Jr. vs. ***** Casas (CMLL Super Viernes 11/05) || YES = 1 ||
> Aramis & Astrolux vs. Latigo & Toxin (AAA 18/05) || YES = 1 ||
> La Familia Real vs. Los Ingobernables (CMLL Super Viernes 25/05) || YES = 2 ||
> El Cuatrero vs. Angel de Oro (CMLL Super Viernes 01/06) || YES = 2 ||
> El Hijo de LA Park & LA Park vs. Dragon Lee & Rush (IWRG 17/06) || YES = 1 ||
> LA Park vs. Rush (CMLL Super Viernes 22/06) || YES = 2 ||
> El Barbaro Cavernario vs. King Phoenix (CMLL Super Viernes 29/06) || YES = 2 ||
> El Soberano Jr. vs. El Barbaro Cavernario (CMLL Martes Arena Coliseo Guadalajara) || YES = 1 ||
> Aramis vs. Hechicero (Lucha Memes 22/07) || YES = 1 ||
> Hechicero vs. Stuka Jr. (CMLL Martes Arena Mexico 14/08) || YES = 1 ||
> Joe Lider, Murder Clown & Pagano vs. Los Mercenarios (AAA Triplemania XXVI) || YES = 1 ||
> Daga vs. Hechicero (The Crash 08/09) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Taven & Volador Jr. vs. El Barbaro Cavernario & Rush (CMLL 85. Aniversario) || YES = 1 ||


----------



## MC

- Another good month for wrestling :woo

*Top Ten Matches Of The Month (September) *

1. Kazuchika Okada vs Hiroshi Tanahashi - NJPW Destruction In Kobe 
2. Jay Lethal vs Jonathan Gresham - ROH Wrestling TV 
3. Atsushi Aoki & Jun Akiyama vs. Daisuke Harada & Takashi Sugiura - NOAH Naomichi Marufuji 20th Anniversary Show ~ Flight ~ 
4. ANTIAS (Big R Shimizu, Eita, Shingo Takagi, Takashi Yoshida & Yasushi Kanda) vs. MaxiMuM (Ben-K, BxB Hulk, Masato Yoshino, Naruki Doi & YAMATO) - Dragon Gate Storm Gate 2018 - Day 1 
5. Meiko Satomura vs Killer Kelly - WWE Mae Young Classic II Day One 
6. Jake Lee vs Kento Miyahara - AJPW Royal Road Tournament Day Five 22/09
7. Hideo Itami vs. Naomichi Marufuji - NOAH Naomichi Marufuji 20th Anniversary Show ~ Flight ~
8. Hideki Suzuki vs. Yasufumi Nakanoue - BJW Big Japan Death Vegas 2018 
9. Mayu Iwatani vs Momo Watanabe - Stardom 5STAR Grand Prix 2018 - Finals
10. Mayu Iwatani vs Utami Hayashishita - Stardom 5STAR Grand Prix 2018 - Finals 24/09

*Top Ten Matches of the Year So Far *

1. Kzy vs Masaaki Mochizuki - Dragon Gate Kotoka Road To Final - Day 5
2. Kazuchika Okada vs Hiroshi Tanahashi - NJPW Wrestling Dontaku Day Two
3. Timothy Thatcher vs Walter - Progress Chapter 62
4. Kazuchika Okada vs Tetsuya Naito - Wrestle Kingdom 12
5. Kota Ibushi vs Hiroshi Tanahashi	- NJPW G1 Climax 28 Final
6. Kazuchika Okada vs Hiroshi Tanahashi - NJPW Destruction In Kobe
7. Kazuchika Okada vs Hiroshi Tanahashi - NJPW G1 Climax 28 Final Night
8. Miyu Yamashita vs. Yuu	- TJP Brand New Wrestling 2 ~ Now It's Time To Attack ~
9. Go Shiozaki vs Takashi Sugiura - NOAH Kawasaki Festival 2018
10. Tomohiro Ishii vs Hirooki Goto - NJPW G1 Climax 28 Day Six


----------



## LilOlMe

MC 16 said:


> *Top Ten Matches of the Year So Far *
> 
> 9. Go Shiozaki vs Takashi Sugiura - NOAH Kawasaki Festival 2018


Gonna check this one out, thank you.


----------



## DELITE

*NJPW Fighting Spirit Unleashed:*

Scurll vs Ospreay *****1/4 - No but highly recommended*
GOD vs YB ***** - No but highly recommended*
Cody vs Juice ****1/2 - No but recommended*
Golden Lovers vs Ishii & Okada ******


----------



## TD Stinger

From last night, Yes to:

*NJPW Fighting Spirit Unleashed: Will Ospreay vs. Marty Scurll*

NJPW Fighting Spirit Unleashed: GOD vs. The Young Bucks

*NJPW Fighting Spirit Unleashed: Kazuchika Okada & Tomohiro Ishii vs. The Golden Lovers*

Ospreay vs. Scurll was a great sprint that didn't overstay it's welcome. GOD vs. The Bucks was a really good and smart tag team wrestling match. And the main event was just a bunch of fun, despite going into what I call overkill territory.


----------



## Taroostyles

Fighting Spirit Unleashed 9/30

Marty Scurll vs Will Ospreay-****1/2

Even though these have met so many times this one really did feel different and special. Loved the offensive flurry from Will right from the bell and Scurll really mixed up his offensive arsenal as well. It didn't have the drama or atmosphere of the Genesis match but that match is an all time classic. Fantastic match 

Golden Lovers vs Okada/Ishii-****1/2

I liked this slightly more than the other tag that had Ospreay, this was just 4 of the best in the world on display. Some really memorable and creative sequences but it was a little sloppy in parts and even though it went 23 minutes I thought this was one that still needed 5-7 more minutes. It just felt a little incomplete.


----------



## TJQ

@MC 16

YES to Miyu Yamashita (c) vs Yuu @ Brand New Wrestling 2 ~ Now It's Time To Attack ~ ****

In a good way, this match started slow. As a bit of an introduction to both I liked watching Yuu continually just use her weight to hold down Miyu's limbs to to further her position of power while Miyu was trying to weasel out and pepper in some strikes. It wasn't quite a contest of speed vs power, but that dynamic was certainly present. What i observed a lot of was whenever Yuu would get on the offensive and succeed at something, she would keep going back to it and eventually have it backfire. The first instance was landing a big senton, followed up by a flipping senton, and when she went for the 3rd Miyu was wise to it and was able to roll out of the way and follow up with a devastating kick to take back control. Shortly after that Yuu got into a habit of nothing but chops, and after a series in the corner, Miyu got the timing down and was able to dodge and counter in a similar way, etc. I also got a massive kick out of that trading sequence of chops and kicks, when Miyu dropped to the ground and Yuu just continued chopping the shit out of her back :lol And my god, I was on the border of ***3/4 and ****, but the thing that put it over the edge for me was that tail end sequence. Yuu desperately clinging on to Miyu as she was going to hit the ropes, which was met with kicks and stomps until she let go. Then Yuu managing to duck one of the roundhouse kicks, but once again, the champ being wise and going for another rotation to knock her down to set up the finish. This was a great time. I've said this MANY times in here before, sometimes the key to success is to just not fuck anything up. This match was simple and smart, and was a great match to kick of my October marathon of everything I've missed in the last 2 months.


----------



## SHIRLEY

*Top Ten MOTYs so far...*


Jun 20th	Masashi Takeda	Isami Kodaka	DM Heavy Title BJW	6*
Apr 6th	Matt Riddle	Will Ospreay	EVOLVE Title	Supershow	WWN	6*
Jul 28th	Jun Kasai	Masashi Takeda	JK 20th Anny	Tokyo DM Carnival '18	FREEDOMS	6*
Jul 27th	Kota Ibushi	Tomohiro Ishii	B Block	G1: Day 10	NJPW	6*
Apr 6th	WALTER	PCO #JJSB2	GCW	5*
Sep 1st	Hangman Page	Joey Janela	Chiraq Street Fight	#ALLIN 5*
Aug 18th	Strong/O'Reilly	Moustache Mountain TO: Brooklyn 4	NXT	5*
Mar 10th	Timothy Thatcher	Alexander James	First Round	AMBITION 9	WXW	5*
Aug 12th	Tanahashi w/Shibata	Ibushi w/Omega	G1 Final	G1: Day 19	NJPW	5*
Apr 5th	WALTER/Thatcher	Sekimoto/Sawa EVOLVE 102	EVOLVE	5*


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

NJPW Fighting Spirit Unleashed 

*No but recommended* 
Marty Scurll vs Will Ospreay ****

Okada & Ishii vs Golden Lovers ****


----------



## LilOlMe

MC 16 said:


> *Top Ten Matches of the Year So Far *
> 9. Go Shiozaki vs Takashi Sugiura - NOAH Kawasaki Festival 2018


Definitely was one of the most hard-hitting matches I've seen in years, if not THE most. Was aggressive as hell. Definitely a MOTYC...YES. When Sugiura started pummeling Go with those forearms in the corner and was screaming....OMG.

NOAH really does have these great matches that just fly under the radar. Thanks!

*Ospreay vs. Scurll* from the other night was ****1/2, and was a YES MOTYC. Everything was smooth as hell. That reversal slam straight into the Chicken wing had me gasp in a way I haven't in wrestling in years. Sick.


----------



## MC

*OZ Academy Flower Bloom In Yokohama 17/09*

*Yes To: Hikaru Shida (c) vs. Aja Kong (OZ Academy Openweight Title Match) ****1/4 *

The only thing I don't like about Hikaru Shida is her awful theme which gives me a headache every time. But yeah, she is pretty great. Not one of the most notable Joshi wrestlers but one of my favourites and she was awesome here. Aja Kong putting in an awesome performance here and the dominant bully. Doing some brutal damage to Shida's legs, using her weight by standing on it to inflict pain and limit movement. It was great to see Kong looking so great, even if it was less focused on her nasty strikes. Shida was incredible, I though. Really sold the leg very well. I think there was a only a few instances where I thought she could've sold the leg _better_ but there was never a time where she no sold it completely. She did an awesome job making her comebacks and making Kong look like a beast. She pulled this match in for me. Great facial expressions of pain as well. An excellent bout. Seen other say it went a bit long but I never had that thought. 


*No But Recommend: BORDERLESS (Rina Yamashita & Yoshiko) (c) vs. Ozaki-gun (Maya Yukihi & Mayumi Ozaki) (c) (OZ Academy Tag Team Title / Beyond The SEA Tag Team Title Match) ***3/4*

Speaking of going too long, this did and it's the reason this isn't a YES. The wrestling was very good. Loved the heel work by Ozaki-Gun even if others find it on the _go away heat_ level, I love it. Yamashita taking loads of damage in the match like a champ. Yoshiko was good but I've seen better performances. Very good match but dragged in the middle of the match badly.

Rest of my ratings:

Beast Friend (Hiroyo Matsumoto & Kaori Yoneyama) & Yako Fujigasaki vs. MISSION K4 (AKINO, Kakeru Sekiguchi & Sonoko Kato) ***1/2
Misaki Ohata & Sae vs. Ozaki-gun (Saori Anou & Yumi Ohka) ***1/4
ASUKA vs. Kaho Kobayashi N/R


----------



## peep4life

Mieko v Martinez from tonight Mae Young Classic is a yrs
****1/4 could go higher on rewatch. Great stuff

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordecay

YES to Meiko Satomura vs Mercedes Martinez Mae Young Classic Round of 16 ****1/4


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Meiko Satomura v. Mercedes Martinez, MYC II 10/03/18 - **** ¼ 
*


----------



## Master Bate

LilOlMe said:


> Definitely was one of the most hard-hitting matches I've seen in years, if not THE most. Was aggressive as hell. Definitely a MOTYC...YES. When Sugiura started pummeling Go with those forearms in the corner and was screaming....OMG.
> 
> NOAH really does have these great matches that just fly under the radar. Thanks!




Never hear about Noah on here, but damn it is insane how good Takashi is for his age right now, one of the guys that got me into Noah in the first place awhile back.


----------



## MC

*MYC II 10/03*

*Yes To: Meiko Satomura v. Mercedes Martinez ****1/4*

Now this is an excellent match. Heard from the tapings all kinds of praise and this totally delivered, in my opinion. Loved everything about this match. The structure, the pacing, the strikes as well as the mat work. Everything clicked perfectly. Mercedes Martinez being unrelenting with the front face lock, trying to wear Meiko down but Meiko not giving up, laying into some body shots and making a great comeback with some nasty strikes that created a thudding sound. A real compelling match that got a well deserving ovation from the crowd.


----------



## Dr. Middy

*YES to Otis Dozovic vs Tommasso Ciampa - WWE NXT 9/26/18*

Probably the only one who will nominate this, but I just adore everything about Dozovic. He's literally a cylindrial block of concrete who wrestles, and he has charisma in spades. His offense ruled in this match, throwing Ciampa all over the ring with huge suplexes, clubbering him with neanderthal-like forearms, and just using his weight to squish the much lesser Ciampa, who sold like hell. Ciampa himself didn't even get a ton of offense in, only some forearms and a neckbreaker, but sqeaked out of this match with double draping DDTs. Hopefully this a taste of how fun a singles career Otis will have!

******


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to AJ Styles vs Samoa Joe for the WWE title at Super Show-Down.

I gave this good match a 7/10


----------



## Bryan Jericho

YES to AJ Styles vs Samoa Joe at Super Show-Down. I thought it was MOTN.


----------



## Dr. Middy

*NO but Recommended - Becky Lynch vs Charlotte Flair - WWE Super Showdown
*
Liked the pacing of this a lot, with little down time and a lot of intensity between the two as the feud continues to go deeper into hatred for one another. It also seemed more polished that their last match, while also feeling different as even some of the moves they did were different. Becky continues to be an excellent heel that just can't be hated, and the finish was a good job at trying to get boos for her, as it was a legitimate heel move.

****3/4
*
*YES to Buddy Murphy vs Cedric Alexander - WWE Super Showdown
*
Well this ruled! A wonderfully, fast paced sprint of a match between two of the most athletic guys in the company. Every kick each guy did looked crisp as hell, and it was nice to finally see a really receptive crowd to one of their matches. Murphy getting the hometown reaction was great, and I liked Cedric actually getting bewildered about it, and especially so when Buddy was the first guy I can remember to kick out of the lumbar check. Then Buddy winning at the end was icing on the cake. 

*****
*

*YES to AJ Styles vs Samoa Joe - WWE Super Showdown
*
Really good match again by these two, which steadily built. I liked seeing AJ be somewhat more vicious from the opening bell, and especially showing no mercy when it came to attacking Joe’s bad knee. Joe looked like a killer early, but by the end he clearly was vulnerable and sold his knee well. 

My problems with it stem from the entire storyline and how Joe looked rather weak by the end of the match, not even able to hit a muscle buster, and not doing much offense in the last third of the match while AJ just beat on him. It was good to see AJ actually be serious in wanting to hurt Joe given what the feud has been built upon, but making Joe not only tap, but look weak leading up to it does him no favors with the gimmick he has. I think it was time for him to win here, but AJ continues into what should be a great feud with Bryan. Still, really enjoyed a lot of this match.

******


----------



## Donnie

AJ Styles vs Samoa Joe ****1/2
Absolute fucking banger of a match, and the perfect bookend to their 15 year feud. 

BUDDY MURPHY vs Cedrick Alexander ***1/2
:sodone :yes :banderas Best live experience of my life. Incredibly fun match with the PERFECT result.

WWE's best kept secret is a secret no more roud


----------



## TD Stinger

Alright, so after 2 big wrestling shows that I've watched this weekend, I've got some shit to nominate.

Yes To:

*PROGRESS Chapter 76 Hello Wembley: Matt Riddle vs. Mark Haskins*

This was an awesome opening match between two guys who are so good with submissions, strikes, and transition wrestling. If you want to know what Matt Riddle can do before he starts his NXT career, this is a good place to start.

*PROGRESS Chapter 76 Hello Wembley: Ilja Dragunov vs. Pete Dunne*

If people who are familiar with Dunne with his style through NXT, you'll love this match. Takes a bit to get going, but once it does it's amazing. The ending stretch of this match was great. For someone who has just discovered Dragunov, his chaotic style is a lot of fun to watch. And the way these men punished each other was great.

*PROGRESS Chapter 76 Hello Wembley: Tyler Bate vs. WALTER*

@NastyYaffaand @TJQ, I may owe an apology to the big man. WALTER is more than the "Guy who Chops." I didn't use to think that, but with his recent string of matches, I do now.

This match was the perfect example of David vs. Goliath, Boy vs. Man or whatever cliche you want to use. It was very well paced. Everything they did mattered and got the appropriate response. It had an amazing atomosphere. Even things like Dunne and Seven being the corner men made this better with their reactions on the outside. I need to see a rematch between these 2 some day.

*WWE Super Showdown: Samoa Joe vs. AJ Styles *

A fitting end to their rivalry, even if I'm dissapointed with the result. I loved how this started as a fight before settling back into a wrestling match. The chemistry is still there after all these years. And then when it becomes more of a hardcore match it amps it up. Joe planting AJ through that chair looked brutal. As did AJ dumping Joe through that table.

And while I hate to see Joe tap out, the story the built with this match made it feel right. As did seeing AJ punish Joe for everything he did to him and his family.

*WWE Super Showdown: The Dogs of War vs. The Shield*

I loved the chaotic nature of this match and I liked the underlying story of teasing Ambrose turning on his brothers. He didn't and I didn't think he would, but they did some cool things to make you think he would.



Also, some other recommendations:

PROGRESS Chapter 76 - Thunderbastard Tag Team Match: Just a really fun scramble of tag teams.

WWE Super Showdown - Buddy Murphy vs. Cedric Alexander: Not quite long enough IMO but non stop action and an incredible moment for Buddy.


----------



## ZEROVampire

*YES and STRONGLY Recommended Match

WALTER vs Tyler Bate from PROGRESS Hello Wembley ****

Best David vs Goliath fight in pro wrestling*


----------



## Alright_Mate

*YES to Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Kazuchika Okada - NJPW Destruction In Kobe - ****3/4*
Just been doing some NJPW catch up, this match was excellent and told a great story. Middy summed the match up perfectly a few pages back, you've earned a rep


----------



## MC

*Pro Wrestling WAVE Valentine WAVE 2018 (2018.02.12) *

*Yes To: Misaki Ohata vs. Arisa Nakajima **** *

Really great match. This was a very heated in the way they exchanged strikes and the intensity of the brawling around the ring which had a chaotic feel to it. Ohata hitting big bombs trying to end Arisa Nakajima at the end was a nice tough as well. 

*Pro Wrestling WAVE Osaka Rhapsody Vol. 38 (2018.03.18)*

*Yes To: Mio Momono vs. Misaki Ohata *****

Mio Momono is such a smart wrestler, she reminds me in a way of Yoshinari Ogawa in her sneaky tactics and general common sense when in-ring. Really clever work from her, Ohata was great here as well, locking in some unique looking submissions like the Billy Goat's Curse, attacking the lower back of Mio Momono and hitting some hard strikes like the double back fist. Only flaw I have with this match is there isn’t much selling.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

PROGRESS HelloWembley 

PROGRESS Heavyweight title
*YES*Tyler Bate vs WALTER ****¾

*YES* Ilja Dragunov vs Pete Dunne ****¼

*No but recommended* PROGRESS Atlas title
Trent Seven vs Doug Williams ***½

It's possible I'm over rating these matches as I haven't seen them on tape but I was there and hyped so here we are. Something about seeing wrestling live it either kills my suspension of disbelief or gets me super psyched it seems to either expose a wrestler or make them look like a master.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Shield vs Braun Strowman/Dolph Ziggler/Drew McIntyre on the Raw (10/8/18) episode.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Late, but might as well post 'em now: 

YES! to the following matches:

Mochizuki Dojo (Masaaki Mochizuki & Shun Skywalker) vs. Tribe Vanguard (YAMATO & BxB Hulk) (c): Open The Twin Gate Championship (Dragon Gate: Dangerous Gate 2018) **** 3/4

This was a definite must-watch match & one of the better tag matches of the year. The amount of growth Shun Skywalker has gone through in 2018 has been absolutely amazing to witness & he really shined here. Shun was able to hang with two of DG's best in YAMATO & Hulk, came close numerous times to picking up the win & even in defeat, looked like a star. Mochizuki as usual was fucking awesome, continuing to put on incredibly performances despite being nearly 49 years old, the champs looked great as well, with YAMATO doing everything in his power to put Skywalker down & Hulk delivering the killing blow in the match. Can't recommend this one enough.

R.E.D. (PAC, Big R Shimizu, Ben-K, Takashi Yoshida & Yasushi Kanda) vs. MaxiMuM (Masato Yoshino, Naruki Doi, Jason Lee, Kaito Ishida & Dragon Kid) (Gate of Victory 2018 Day 4) **** 1/2
First off, holy shit PAC is back in DG! :mark: 
Second, this match was just fantastic wrestling on behalf of the two teams. After a lackluster debut, R.E.D. finally feels like it has some major momentum & this match showed it. The crowd was hot from start-finish, everything MMM & RED did was on-point, PAC looks like he hasn't missed a step in his 6 years away from Dragon Gate & the match had a pretty awesome finishing stretch. Glad to see the Man Gravity Forgot back in the ring :clap

No, but would recommend:

Shingo Takagi vs. BxB Hulk (Gate of Victory 2018 Day 4) *** 3/4
It's the last match in arguably the greatest rivalry in Dragon Gate history & they went out on a pretty solid note. This wasn't the best match both guys have had, but they still put on a really good match that told a great story of the two generational rivals doing everything they can to put each other down. Only reason why I can't give it **** is because of how sudden the finish was. Hulk survived a Pumping Bomber that nearly fucking killed him, hits a First Flash & that's it. Not a bad finish, but it felt like the match could've gone for another 5 minutes.

Either way, it was still a pretty good match & I think it's something worth checking out. *


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

Uh... I thought Becky vs Charlotte was an incredibly well done match.... Am I going retarded?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Ricochet © v. Adam Cole v. Pete Dunne, NXT TV 10/10/18 - **** ½ (YES !)*


----------



## Mordecay

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> *Ricochet © v. Adam Cole v. Pete Dunne, NXT TV 10/10/18 - **** ½ (YES !)*


I was coming to post the same thing lol, the same rating from me :grin2:. Way better than the KOPW Triple Threat (tbf, that had Cody in it)


----------



## ZEROVampire

*No to Ricochet vs Adam Cole vs Pete Dunne at NXT 10/10

That was ok, not bad ****


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Ricochet vs Adam Cole vs Pete Dunne for the NXT North American title on the NXT (10/10/18) episode.

I gave that excellent match a 9.5/10 :mark: :mark:


----------



## Mr PPV420

Yes to the triple threat NXT North American championship match. 10/10/2018 

Wow that was amazing and these 3 have been killing it all year. ****1/4


----------



## MC

*WWE NXT 10/10*

*No To: Ricochet vs Adam Cole vs Pete Dunne ***1/4 *

I liked this match but a LOT less than others here. Kind of embarrassed  The match started off promising with Dunne and Ricochet "teaming up" to get at Cole but then it turned into the generic three way which was fine enough. One thing I did hate about the match is how telegraphed the big moments were. It wasn't a smooth transition from spot to spot, it was clearly set up, especially at the end (Dunne is looking at Ricochet ffs). Took a little away. Good match though with decent performances from all.

*NOAH Global Junior League 2018 - Day 10 04/10*

*Yes To: Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Takashi Sugiura ****1/2*

I feel like I can write an essay for why this was a great match but I won't. The match is awesome, incredible even. Nakajima and Sugiura play their roles perfectly; whether it's the cunty heel (Nakajima) or the pissed off veteran fighting champion (Sugiura). Both are exceptional. Nakajima being arrogant in his body language, soaking in the crowd, playing with Sugiura throughout the match even when he had the match won, laying into some nasty kicks, cheating just because. Katsu showed why he is a prime contender for WOTY. Sugiura being on the defensive, trying to survive Nakajima's tactics, firing up at points, laying into Nakajima with some viscous elbows trying to knock some respect into his opponent. Normally the use of weapons (which is more of a weapon trope) can be eyerolling but Nakajima's facials made the spot worked for me. Everything in this match clicked for me. Not their best match but still tremendous.


----------



## karebear

fenix/mil muertes vs the mack/dragon azteca - LU, not a 5 star classic but it was a fun tornado tag match to watch with no dull moments


----------



## MC

I'm not sure what I watched but I'm yessing this. 

*Gatoh Move - Japan Tour 10/7*

*Yes To: Emi Sakura vs. Suruga Mei *****

A highly unique match with some awesome techincal wrestling. Not very long at all, please give it a watch for a new experience. Even if it's not a MOTYC to you, there is something to gain from seeing this.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

MC 16 said:


> I'm not sure what I watched but I'm yessing this.
> 
> *Gatoh Move - Japan Tour 10/7*
> 
> *Yes To: Emi Sakura vs. Suruga Mei *****
> 
> A highly unique match with some awesome techincal wrestling. Not very long at all, please give it a watch for a new experience. Even if it's not a MOTYC to you, there is something to gain from seeing this.


Gatoh Move is da bes


----------



## antoniomare007

NOMINATING

*YES* to

*Takashi Sugiura vs Katsuhiko Nakajima - GHC Title match, NOAH 10/4/18*

Only 22 of 29 minutes are shown, the edits are noticeable in the early parts, but it doesn't seem like that much was cut, so impressive editing job. This was fucking awesome. At first Nakajima is more of a slimy heel that outsmarts Sugi to get on top, it's a lot more character work than anything. LOVED how the only way for Sugi to get on top was him doing a misdirection move that Nak couldn't see coming and counter. Once Sugiura gets on top he fucking lays a beating on Nakajima, to the point Korakuen went from booing the guy to cheering him on. Then we get a distraction spot so Katsuhiko can use a foreign object and regain control. From then on Nakajima unleashes a demonic ass kicking, similar to the one Shibata gave Okada last year. Dear lord at the kicks Sugi eat in this match. The final comeback and finishing sequence were fine but it kinda lacked the drama it seemed this was going for, but I thought it had the right intentions behind it. There's a ton to love about this, go watch it. 

@MC 16 you are gonna lose your shit at the last 13-15 minutes.


----------



## MC

antoniomare007 said:


> NOMINATING
> 
> *YES* to
> 
> *Takashi Sugiura vs Katsuhiko Nakajima - GHC Title match, NOAH 10/4/18*
> 
> Only 22 of 29 minutes are shown, the edits are noticeable in the early parts, but it doesn't seem like that much was cut, so impressive editing job. This was fucking awesome. At first Nakajima is more of a slimy heel that outsmarts Sugi to get on top, it's a lot more character work than anything. LOVED how the only way for Sugi to get on top was him doing a misdirection move that Nak couldn't see coming and counter. Once Sugiura gets on top he fucking lays a beating on Nakajima, to the point Korakuen went from booing the guy to cheering him on. Then we get a distraction spot so Katsuhiko can use a foreign object and regain control. From then on Nakajima unleashes a demonic ass kicking, similar to the one Shibata gave Okada last year. Dear lord at the kicks Sugi eat in this match. The final comeback and finishing sequence were fine but it kinda lacked the drama it seemed this was going for, but I thought it had the right intentions behind it. There's a ton to love about this, go watch it.
> 
> @MC 16 you are gonna lose your shit at the last 13-15 minutes.


I really did. Last 10-15 minutes of the match were insane. The finish you could argue was abrupt but I'd say that's them putting over Sugiura having to just sneak the win after being destroyed by Nakajima all match. It's a rare art to get people wanting to see you get your ass kicked but Nakajima in this match and the build, being an insufferable dick, did just that. 

I yes'd it here also. 



MC 16 said:


> *NOAH Global Junior League 2018 - Day 10 04/10*
> 
> *Yes To: Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Takashi Sugiura ****1/2*


----------



## ZEROVampire

*BIG YES TO

Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Kazuchika Okada from DESTRUCTION In KOBE 9/23

Another amazing classic from those guys. Tanahashi is the best in ring perfomer. ****1/2*


----------



## MC

*NJPW Road To Power Struggle 2018 ~ Super Junior Tag League 2018 ~ - Day 1 16/10*

*Yes To: Los Ingobernables de Japon (BUSHI & Shingo Takagi) vs. Roppongi 3K (SHO & YOH) *****

Not a BUSHI fan at all but he was good here. Showed great charisma in his mannerisms. Shingo and Sho were the stars of the match though. Those two in the ring together was pure magic. Shingo really works well in the Junior Division where he can throw his weight around and be a bully.

*And: ACH & Ryusuke Taguchi vs. El Soberano Jr. & Volador Jr. **** *

Gonna sounds like a broken record but ACH is awesome, he should be brought in way more. Every time he is on the show, he is one of the most popular wrestlers, most certainly one of the most popular gaijins. His interactions with Volador Jr were fantastic. Unbelievable stuff between those two and the crowd ate it up. Taguchi was awesome as well. Soberano Jr. was quiet though.

---
*SEAdLINNNG d-Higher 03/10

Yes To: Arisa Nakajima vs Rina Yamashita ****1/2*

Excellent, excellent match. Arisa Nakajima is probably my favourite Women's wrestler today (But Mayu is top level), her selling was excellent, her comebacks were so compelling and her subtle manniarims were great as always. Rina Yamashita's offence looked brutal as heck. She really knows how to use her bigger frame to her advantage. Overall an extremely compelling match with good looking offence and a hot closing stretch.

*Yes To: Hiroyo Matsumoto vs. Nanae Takahashi *****

---
*CMLL Lunes Arena Puebla 08/10

Yes To: Volador Jr. vs. El Barbaro Cavernario *****


----------



## SHIRLEY

BUSHINGO vs. RPG 3k

*NO* but highly, highly recommended


----------



## LARIATOOO

Shit. Fellow Wrestling brethren, do you know that feeling when you come back here after seemingly 1874 years and you realize how much good shit you have to catch up with. Shit my boots, I will need to binge for eternity. Generally surprised on the consistent MOTN/YC candidates being produced over at NXT.


----------



## MC

LARIATOOO said:


> Shit. Fellow Wrestling brethren, do you know that feeling when you come back here after seemingly 1874 years and you realize how much good shit you have to catch up with. Shit my boots, I will need to binge for eternity. Generally surprised on the consistent MOTN/YC candidates being produced over at NXT.


That sig is fucking killer, mate :lol


----------



## LARIATOOO

Hahaha! Thanks, I hoped so. Literally the feels after coming back knowing nobody would ever 
remember me lol, not even myself but I'm sure I was here ... Some day, some time. Long ago.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to TJP vs Gran Metalik vs Lio Rush vs Tony Nese vs Cedric Alexander on the 205 Live (10/17/18) episode.

I gave this very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Undisputed Era vs War Raiders for the NXT Tag titles on the NXT (10/17/18) episode.

I gave this very good match a 7.5/10


----------



## fabi1982

I second that.



DammitC said:


> I give a No, but strongly recommended to TJP vs Gran Metalik vs Lio Rush vs Tony Nese vs Cedric Alexander on the 205 Live (10/17/18_ episode.
> 
> I gave this very good match a 7.5/10
> 
> I give a No, but strongly recommended to Undisputed Era vs War Raiders for the NXT Tag titles on the NXT (10/17/18) episode.
> 
> I gave this very good match a 7.5/10


----------



## Dr. Middy

*YES to Pete Dunne vs Ricochet vs Adam Cole - WWE NXT 10/10/18
*
A good blend of guys here. You got ultimate opportunist Cole, the agile high flier in Ricochet, and the technican in Dunne. I gotta say, Ricochet might be the best in term of coming out of nowhere with huge moves. 

The match itself was fun, lot of big moves, some great three person sequences, and it was real enjoyable. There's not much else I can say about it, it was just another excellent main event. 

******

*NO but Recommended - Nikki Cross vs Bianca Bel Air - WWE NXT 10/18/18*

This was great from the start as they just went into a massive brawl. Bianca was excellent at showing disbelief in Nikki's survival, and also legit fear as well, and Nikki was her great psychotic self. I love what their doing with the hair whip Bianca has, as they're really making it feel like a special move she only does on rare occassions, but it alway gets a great reaction. Shame there wasn't an ending, but I guess we could get an even more chaotic match later on. This was really good!

****3/4*


----------



## SHIRLEY

Bear with me here lads...:sodone

*OTT 4th Anny*
Ishii-KUSHIDA 4* *NO* but highly recommended
Naito/EVIL/SANADA vs. Bandido/Flamita/Strickland 4* *NO* but highly recommended
Suzuki-Thatcher *YES* and 5*
WALTER vs. Ospreay *YES* and 7* :sodone

Best match I've ever seen and an all-time great show. Where does it rank amongst WXW AMBITION 9, NXT TakeOver: Brooklyn 4, #ALLIN and OTT ScrapperMania IV?

I'll have to decide at the end of the year because...:sodone


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Triple H/Stephanie McMahon vs Kurt Angle/Ronda Rousey at Wrestlemania 34.

I gave this good match a 7/10 

Edit:

I had to rewatch this match because my Network went stupid and paused the contest for me back when I saw it live; so I ended up having to rush the 5-7 minutes I missed in order to catch up to the real time live. This rating is about the same as I rated it before, but I feel like it's more accurate now.


----------



## DELITE

WWE Super Show-down
Buddy Murphy vs Cedric Alexander ****3/4 No but recommended*
Shield vs Dogs of War ****1/2 No but recommended
*
IPW:UK Final Encounter
Aussie Open vs Haskins & Kip Sabian ****3/4*
Naomichi Marufuji vs Doug Williams ****1/2*

NJPW Destruction in KOBE
Tanahashi vs Okada *****3/4 - YES¨*

KOPW 
CHAOS vs Suzuki Gun 6-man tag ****1/2*
Tanahashi vs White ****3/4*
Omega vs Cody vs Ibushi *****1/4 - No but highly recommended*

Lucha Underground 04x17
Mariposa vs Marty Martinez ***** - No but highly recommended *

NXT 10/17
War Raiders vs Strong & O'Reily ****3/4*

NXT UK 10/17
Noam Dar vs Pete Dunne ****3/4*


----------



## DJMathers127

NXT UK
Pete Dunne vs. Noam Dar 

This match is pretty good and I've watched it twice.


----------



## TD Stinger

Lots of wrestling this week, a couple of matches to nominate:

*Impact Bound For Glory: Taya Valkyrie vs. Tessa Blanchard*

One of the best women's matches of the year that I've seen.

*NXT UK 10/17: Noam Dar vs. Pete Dunne*

Just a great match full of great counter wrestling and brutal moments.


----------



## antoniomare007

Enough was enough, I had to sub to BJW Core to watch this and boy was it worth it.

*NOMINATING, YES* to

*Daisuke Sekimoto vs Dick Togo - BJW "Osaka Surprise" 4/22/18*

I had very high hopes for this match, and it delivered in spades. The performance by Togo is fucking incredible, Daisuke plays the role of "unstoppable monster" greatly, as usual, but it's Togo's job as the underdog that makes this match awesome to watch. Don't expect a bomb fest, nor a lot of moves and suplexes, this was one of those methodical, every move matters, type of Strong BJ match, which I fucking love. The story is as simple as can be: Sekimoto is the big dude that imposes his will and Togo has to scratch and claw to get Daisuke off him. You can feel the struggle in every attempt by Togo to get our of trouble, and the ways he finds to do it are dope to watch - like, everyone goes for a head lock to get out of the Argentine Backbreaker, but the way Togo fights to get that headlock is just on another level - and when he finally gets a chance to breathe, he's too exhausted to capitalize on it because of all the effort it took to get there. When he finally gets on top it makes sense, but it doesn't last long as he takes a risk that doesn't pay off. Once Daisuke sees his chance to get control back, he fucking goes for it, as he realizes what he has to do to finish this off, but Togo will not lay down. Awesome match. 


ps: there's a little kid that screams SEKIMOTOOOOOOO for 20 minutes that﻿ had me :lmao at how hard he was rooting for his f﻿avorite﻿, he's a stan like me.

ps2: If someone wants to watch it and can't find a link or subscribe to BJW Core, hit me a PM.


----------



## DELITE

*PROGRESS Chapter 76: HELLO WEMBLEY
*
WALTER vs Tyler Bate *****1/2 - YES*


----------



## MC

*(OTT Fourth Anniversary Show 13/10)*

*Yes To: KUSHIDA vs. Tomohiro Ishii *****

Awesome match. They meshed together well, putting together some awesome sequences. It was a little sloppy at times but they recovered well from them, transitioning into other moves smoothly. Great stuff as per usual with both men.

*No but recommend: Minoru Suzuki vs. Timothy Thatcher ***3/4*

Very good match. Definitely something to watch, the grappling was pretty good. Loved Suzuki, being the more experienced of the two, dominating the match and Thatcher fighting from under. Suzuki's elbows were killer too. I'd say that lack of drama is what stopped it from being a MOTYC for me.

*AND: WALTER vs Will Ospreay ***3/4 *

Good match but slightly over hyped. The match had a good atmosphere and WALTER and Ospreay's styles meant that Walter could rag dog Will around which was great. The match was slightly over booked with the ending and constant false finishes.


----------



## NastyYaffa

WALTER vs. Tyler Bate - ***
KUSHIDA vs. Tomohiro Ishii - ***1/2

*Minoru Suzuki vs. Timothy Thatcher - OTT Fourth Year Anniversary - **** - YES!*

Two nasty hard hitting, master grappler bastards having a match w/ stiff strikes & great work on the mat. Gritty just like Timothy Thatcher vs. Minoru Suzuki should be. A dream match that totally delivered.

*WALTER vs. Will Ospreay - OTT Fourth Year Anniversary - ****1/4 - YES!*

An absolutely epic David vs. Goliath bout w/ WALTER delivering a main event level mauling & Ospreay bumping like a madman. WALTER being even more brutal than usual, because of the dynamic between him & the OTT crowd was awesome - great monster heel work by the man. The restart deal was a bit silly & they went a little overboard with the nearfalls by the end, and those things did take a bit away from the overall greatness of the match, BUT it still kicked ass big time.


----------



## MC

*DDT Ryogoku Peter Pan 2018 21/10*

*Yes To Everything*

*Sanshiro Takagi Vs MAO *****
Excellent match. They incorporated all the weapons (And Chinsuke) into the match perfectly. Some great comedy, some of it even on the fly which makes it all the better. MAO killing Andreza was just wonderful, Sasadango could’ve used him in the previous match. A wild ride that everyone must seen. 

*Shigehiro Irie & Keisuke Ishii Vs DISASTER BOX (HARASHIMA & Yukio Sakaguchi) *****
A great send off for Irie. Irie fighting against the constant two on one offence from Hara and Sakaguchi. Irie sold everything very well and made some great comebacks. Ishii did good as the support role as well but this was all about giving Irie one last hurrah. 

*Konosuke Takeshita Vs CIMA ****1/4*
Excellent match. CIMA is a great heel, aggressively attacking the leg of Takeshita with his smug facial expression. He dominated the entire match with Takeshita being helpless because of the injured leg. Takeshita selling was a spotty in the middle parts of the match but generally good and they incorporated it at the end which is good to see. Shocked at the result but great match.

*Danshoku Dieno Vs Daisuke Sasaki *****
This is going to be the most controversial match for years. Some people hated it, some like it. I loved it. It wasn’t a main event match in the typical style but it was everything it needed to be. It has comedy, probably a bit too much, some brutal spots which is clear when you see the welts on the back of Dino and Sasaki. The crowd loved it and it was hot for both men. It was very entertaining and a great main event to end a great show.

_--Probably the only one who really watched DDT in the thread but don't sleep on this show. The entire event is good but the four last matches are amazing. Skip the main event if you don't like comedy (Mao vs Takagi is mixed enough to be watchable for non comedy fans)--_


----------



## ZEROVampire

No but Highly Recommended

WALTER vs Will Ospreay from OTT 4th Anniversary Show 10/13. ***3/4


----------



## antoniomare007

*NO* to
*
CIMA vs Konosuke Takeshita - DDT Peter Pan 2018*

This was fine, just not a MOTYC. It says a lot that it took 20 minutes for the crowd to give a shit about Takeshita, even though this was a big and unique interpromotional match - and was worked as one - the fans were mostly silent and treating it like it was whatever, which hurt it a lot because atmosphere is key for this type of match, or at least it is to me. CIMA did great as the invader heel, cheating and using every advantage he took to hurt the young Ace, his work on the leg was compelling and his cut offs were nicely done. Konosuke is still just meh in big matches, his selling of the leg was all over the place and it was frustrating because when he did sell it, he did an awesome job, but his comebacks still lack fire and everytime he has control of the action the crowd just doesn't care. This had a some cool moments and it got very good near the end, it could've been REALLY good with a hotter crowd.


----------



## TJQ

My night :naito

*No But Recommended*

*Tomohiro Ishii vs KUSHIDA @ OTT 4th Anniversary ***1/2*

*Minoru Suzuki vs Timothy Thatcher @ OTT 4th Anniversary ***1/2*

*WALTER (c) vs Will Ospreay @ OTT 4th Anniversary ***1/2*
_Billy is such a fuckin dork doing the rainmaker and DA EPIC WRIST CONTROL™, could have been higher but that match reset and 47 kick outs were pretty dweeby._

*Pete Dunne vs Ricochet @ NXTV 9/19 ***1/2*

*WALTER (c) vs Tyler Bate @ PROGRESS Chapter 76: Hello, Wembley! ***1/2*


*YES*

*Meiko Satomura vs Mercedes Martinez @ WWE MYC II 10/3 ****1/4*

*Meiko Satomura vs Killer Kelly @ WWE MYC II 9/5 ****1/4*

*Jordan Devlin (c) vs WALTER @ OTT Wrestlerama 2 ****1/2*
_Excellence. _


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Dolph Ziggler/Drew McIntyre vs Seth Rollins/Dean Ambrose for the Raw Tag titles on the Raw (10/22/18) episode.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## Dr. Middy

*YES to KUSHIDA vs Marty Scurll - NJPW Kings of Pro Wrestling 2018
*
This ruled from the start. Both were locked in a really fun back and forth match early on, chock full of pinning counters, before they really started going after one another with the shots. Love KUSHIDA actually selling the fingers right after Marty stomped on them, so much so he couldn’t do a hoverboard lock, and instead went for his other finish, which they brought up earlier about how both men had them now. This was an excellent match from bell to bell.

*****1/4
*
*YES to Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Jay White - NJPW Kings of Pro Wrestling 2018
*
White and Gedo together have become such a goddamn hated heel act its actually spectacular. They worked with the 2 on 1 advantage throughout the match, as Tanahashi was unable to get any offence in. White worked his leg over a ton, but once Gedo was out of the picture, suddenly it was fair play again as Tanahashi hulked up. The ending was perfect, with White too goddamn arrogant for his own good, needing to hit his move even though it wasn’t necessary, yet Tanahashi outsmarted him for the win. Terrific storytelling here that made this a great match.

*****1/4
*
*YES to Kota Ibushi vs Cody vs Kenny Omega - NJPW Kings of Pro Wrestling 2018
*
I went in curious with how they would pull off a good three way, given how rare they are in New Japan. What I got was a really good and extremely creative match that managed to mostly ignore the trope WWE follows with these matches, with some real unique spots, and a narrative between Omega and Ibushi that tested their friendship yet again. Kenny stopping the ref’s hand where Ibushi could have won was a great moment that could eventually be utilized if they end up full on feuding eventually. And Cody played a great wildcard throughout the match.

If anything, the match did drag somewhat here or there, and I think that while it was structured well, it felt like it was almost too structured at points, to almost an unnatural degree as compared to most main event IWGP title matches. Still, very fun, unique match.

******


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Toni Storm vs Meiko Satomura on the Mae Young Classic (10/24/18) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DELITE

205 Live 10/24

Hideo Itami vs Mustafa Ali ***3/4 no but highly recommended.


----------



## geraldinhio

*WALTER VS Tyler Bate - Progress Wrestling, Chapter 76-Hello Wembley *

Don't watch close to as much wrestling as I should these days but was very intrigued by this match so had to give it a look. 

I have seen WALTER's name pop up regularly in this thread and have seen some of his PWG stuff this year, also remember him from wXw. Seeing him the 16 Carat tourney and such. He has improved so much since then, really seems to be coming into his own. He's methodical, brutal and has very good psychology. He bumps like someone half his size should. Only one downside he sort of reminds me of Vladimir Kozlov a lot. In terms of look and demeanor and such, couldn't stop thinking about Kozlov's Smackdown run during the match. Anyway....... 

They put a twist on the classic David vs Goliath match. Despite Bate being far the smaller man he was still able to hit all his high impact moves, deadlifts, airplane spins and so on with WALTER bumping like a champ. Still, you had the Goliath aspect of WALTER who could change the momentum with a simple chop or strike. Bate took a hell of a beating and played a great babyface in peril. This accompanied with the always hot British crowd made for a great match. 

Bate to me was the star here. His psychology has improved leaps since I first seen him. He seems to have gained a lot of muscle mass too. At his age, you can only imagine he'll have a great future. 

*****1/4*

Progress seems right up my alley. Is there any other matches from this year (Or last even) that are worth going out of my way to see.


----------



## Corey

geraldinhio said:


> Progress seems right up my alley. Is there any other matches from this year (Or last even) that are worth going out of my way to see.


Absolutely WALTER vs. Thatcher from Chapter 62. One of the top matches of the year.


----------



## TJQ

Corey said:


> Absolutely WALTER vs. Thatcher from Chapter 62. Best match of the year.


ftfy


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

Stardom True Fight

*NO but you should watch* Mary Apache vs HZK ***½ 
This was a pretty good 15 minute match condensed into a really good 7 minute match. So good I watched it twice

World of Stardom
*NO but on the cusp* Hana Kimura vs Kagetsu **** 
So Hana Kimura is going through something of a rebellious phase and it's good folks. This was a real good brawl and the no dq stip was used really well. Plenty of interference but very much the good kind. Odeo tai would attack Hana then Mary Apache would clean house leaving Kagetsu and Hana to do their thing. The animosity between the two felt authentic and this match seemed to say "don't worry we're going to be doing this more than once"

Wonder of Stardom 
*YES* Mayu Iwatani vs Momo Watanabe ****¼
Momo just looks more and more comfortable in her role as White belt champion and with Mayu being the last vestige of Threedom there is no one better for her to go toe to toe with. A good companion piece to this match is the Mayu & Saki vs Momo & Utami tag match from the 10.14 show as it sets this up nicely.

Good show from Stardom one of their best of the year and definitely worth checking out if you haven't watched them in a while.


----------



## Corey

TJQ said:


> ftfy


Didn't you give Almas/Gargano the full 5? And maybe another match or two as well?


----------



## TJQ

Corey said:


> Didn't you give Almas/Gargano the full 5? And maybe another match or two as well?


Yes, they can still be ranked tho. WALTER AND THATCHMAN REIGNS SUPREME, BABY.


----------



## MC

*Stardom True Fight 2018 - 23/10*

*Yes To: Mayu Iwatani vs Momo Watanabe ****1/2*

Incredible wrestling. No down time with these two going at it from the bell with loads of aggression. Laying into each other with nasty, brutal kicks. You can tell these two love wrestling each other, there is so much flow; they click perfectly. Loved Mayu going full Milano Collection A.T with the paradise lock in the ropes. Momo was not taking that shit though and began kicking the heck out of Mayu. Great finishing stretch as well. I love both so who won doesn't bother me. 
*
No To: Kagetsu vs Hana Kimura **1/2*

This was an okay match. The stipulation was definitely unique and they did some nice spots like the hanging spots. Not much heat to the match though, I wasn't feeling it like I should have. It was pretty plodding as well. Disappointing as these two have had far better matches.


----------



## TD Stinger

Corey said:


> Absolutely WALTER vs. Thatcher from Chapter 62. One of the top matches of the year.





TJQ said:


> ftfy


Yep, pretty good for PROGRESS's #4 MOTY :mj

Not joking either, I think my Top 5 for PROGRESS so far is:

1. Chapter 76: Tyler Bate vs. Walter
2. Chapter 75: Jimmy Havoc vs. Will Ospreay
3. Chapter 63: Tyler Bate vs. Zack Sabre Jr.
4. Chapter 62: Timmothy Thatcher vs. Walter
5. Chapter 76: Ilja Dragunov vs. Pete Dunne


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Someone hold Marky down with this Walter/Tyler Bate, I've seen too much praise to not have seen it.


----------



## TD Stinger

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Someone hold Marky down with this Walter/Tyler Bate, I've seen too much praise to not have seen it.


https://demandprogress.pivotshare.com/categories/chapters/3943/media

PROGRESS put it up for free on their On Demand site because people at the show had to leave early because the show went over on time.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

TD Stinger said:


> https://demandprogress.pivotshare.com/categories/chapters/3943/media
> 
> PROGRESS put it up for free on their On Demand site because people at the show had to leave early because the show went over on time.


Stay blessed.


----------



## TJQ

TD Stinger said:


> Yep, pretty good for PROGRESS's #4 MOTY :mj
> 
> Not joking either, I think my Top 5 for PROGRESS so far is:
> 
> 1. Chapter 76: Tyler Bate vs. Walter
> 2. Chapter 75: Jimmy Havoc vs. Will Ospreay
> 3. Chapter 63: Tyler Bate vs. Zack Sabre Jr.
> 4. Chapter 62: Timmothy Thatcher vs. Walter
> 5. Chapter 76: Ilja Dragunov vs. Pete Dunne


Chapter 76: Tyler Bate vs. Walter ***1/2
Chapter 75: Jimmy Havoc vs. Will Ospreay NR
Chapter 63: Tyler Bate vs. Zack Sabre Jr. ***3/4
Chapter 62: Timmothy Thatcher vs. Walter *****
Chapter 76: Ilja Dragunov vs. Pete Dunne NR

:vince3


----------



## MC

Haven't watched WALTER vs Bate yet. Just lost interest in Progress tbh. Maybe I should though :hmm:


----------



## TJQ

MC 16 said:


> Haven't watched WALTER vs Bate yet. Just lost interest in Progress tbh. Maybe I should though :hmm:


It's worth checking out for sure, but I would be lying if I didn't say I think people are overrating it. Watched it in the same session was Walter/Devlin from OTT and jesus christ those matches are on two different planets in terms of quality :lol


----------



## TD Stinger

TJQ said:


> It's worth checking out for sure, but I would be lying if I didn't say I think people are overrating it. Watched it in the same session was Walter/Devlin from OTT and jesus christ those matches are on two different planets in terms of quality :lol


Do you mean this one?






I don't know, I think this is a good match. Even a very good match when it gets to the closing stretch. But compared to Walter vs. Bate? Just my opinion, but I would say Bate vs. Walter is the far better match.

Better atmosphere (though the smaller OTT crowd was great in it's own right), a better paced match. And plus, I'm personally just not that big of a Devin fan so maybe that has something to do with it.

But as far as Walter goes, I would put his matches with Bate, Ospreay, Darby Allin, Thatcher, etc. over this one.


----------



## Yeah1993

Ohno/Bate from the SSS quarterfinal was one of my favourite matches from the year. I don't think I even watched WALTER/Bate (yet? am I still doing this? IDK)


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*WALTER © v. Tyler Bate, Progress Ch. 76 - **** ½ (YES !!!) *

I've seen the light :drose:drose:drose:drose


----------



## Dr. Middy

Mae Young Classic was as fun as last year. Just finished watching it all.

*YES to Meiko Satomura vs Killer Kelly - Mae Young Classic 2 - Episode 1*

I don’t watch japanese women’s wrestling much out of an occasional match here or there, but I’m aware Satomura arguably is the most talented woman here. Never heard of Killer Kelly either, but her aura is cool (and she’s oatmeal thicc!)

This match blew everything else out of the water. Kelly herself was good and looked better than the other women except maybe Nox, but this was entirely about Satomura, who was just destroying Kelly at points, and she looked like you could put her on the main roster right now, and she’d be right next to Asuka in ability. This also felt more like a fight, which I enjoyed. Great match!

******

*NO but Recommended to Rachel Evers vs. Hiroyo Matsumoto - Mae Young Classic 2 - Episode 4*

Evers I’ve seen a couple of times in other promotions, and she has turned into a great worker, so I’m exciting to see her. Hiroyo’s promo was terrific, how the hell could you not like her? Lady Godzilla makes me presume she’s more of a powerhouse type, but I really don’t know.

This just flat out ruled. Matsumoto looked dominate over her for awhile, just beating the absoutle shit out of Evers, until Evers made a fantastic comeback. From there on we got some great near falls and spots from both, plenty of intensity, each woman looked great in this match, and I do get Evers not winning given her other commitments, but I wished both of them could move on. Great match!

****3/4*

*NO but Recommended - Hiroyo Matsumoto vs Toni Storm - Mae Young Classic 2 - Episode 5*

This was a really fun back and forth match! Shame Matsumoto is eliminated, she ruled in both matches with how physical she was, lady godzilla had some awesome presence. Toni was very good here as well, her charisma was great here as a babyface, and she did some great suplexes. 

****3/4*

*YES to Mercedes Martinez vs Meiko Satomura - Mae Young Classic 2 - Episode 5
*
God damn that ruled in every facet. Just a brutal affair at times with some of the strikes they were giving one another. Martinez was excellent per usual, working well as an underdog at times, but it was Meiko who was otherworldly great throughout. Everything she did felt like a stone cold killer, just kicking poor Mercedes to death and trying to rip her arm off at points (my only wish is that this was sold more). This was easily the best match so far, and an easy if not the MOTYC for women in WWE. I’d love to see who’ll follow that.

*****1/4*

*YES to Toni Storm vs Meiko Satomura - Mae Young Classic 2 - Episode 8
*
So a negative to start. It killed me when Toni sold her knee after that modified figure four Meiko had on early, all for 20 seconds, and then was suddenly at 100% running around the ring. That knocked some off this match for me. 

Other than this, what a match this was. I actually found it to be the best match I’ve seen Toni in, she was a terrific babyface throughout, but yet again Meiko shined brighter than anybody. Her strikes were brutal and amazing, that scorpion kick was just insane, and her mannerisms throughout were awesome. The way she basically went into fighting spirit near the end of the match was tremendous, and honestly I know why she didn’t win given her age versus Toni’s and all, but fuck me I wish she would have won. Awesome match.

******


----------



## DELITE

OTT 4th Anniversary 

Ishii vs Kushida ***** - No but highly recommended*
Thatcher vs Suzuki ****3/4 - No but recommended*
Ospreay vs Walter *****1/4 - No but highly recommended*


----------



## DomoDaDude

Yes to Zeus/Miyahara from AJPW's Raising An Army Memorial Series

****1/2


----------



## Dr. Middy

*NO but Recommended - Io Shirai vs Toni Storm - WWE Evolution
*
Really great match and you can obviously see they know one another well. They had a great flow throughout, Storm continued to look really good (apparently she works well against other joshi women), and Io was tremendous throughout. Credit to them for getting the crowd into it by the end, considering the majority probably didn’t watch the Mae Young Classic. 

****3/4*

*YES to Shayna Basyler vs Kairi Sane - WWE Evolution
*
Well that fucking ruled. The dynamic here was immensely great, since Kairi makes for such an easy babyface to love given her cute demeanor, and Shayna is the badass to end all badasses. Kairi was a fighter throughout the match, surviving as best she can and taking hellish amounts of punishment on her arm. Shayna just hanging her on the top rope was a tremendous visual. They portrayed Kairi as the ultimate underdog, even as champ, and introduced a new stable at the end as Kairi faded away, but never gave up. Everybody looked great coming out of this, and this was a home run!

*****1/4
*
*YES to Becky Lynch vs Charlotte - WWE Evolution*

So, this was a real long match, longer than I think it needed to be. Also, there was some sloppiness throughout, especially Charlotte botching a ten count where the ref actually had to stop at 10 so the match wouldn’t end, and how it also too Charlotte forever to figure out the Figure 8 on the ladder. 

Other than those minor quips, this absolutely delivered and ruled. It felt like a blood match, with a ton of violent from both women in just the shots they were throwing at one another. There were plenty of huge spots with all sorts of weaponry, we got crowd brawling, we got ladder and table spots, we got Becky literally trying to bury Charlotte, and in the end they actually let Becky go over which made me cheer like mad. This fit perfectly into the storyline they had playing out for months now, and it’s so nice to get a great payoff at the end. Fantastic LWS match!

*****3/4*


----------



## TD Stinger

Yes to:

*WWE Evolution: Last Woman's Standing Match - Charlotte Flair vs. Becky Lynch*

This is what a grudge match is supposed to be. Two women who hate each other willing to do anything to destroy each other. That's what it felt like watching this match. And they used anything within reach to do so. Only bad spot was the Moonsault that didn't break the table, but even that they got right back on the horse and did another move to break the table. And to top it off, both women's body language and facial expressions were top notch. Awesome, suspenseful match. And


----------



## MC

*WWE Evolution 28/10*

*Yes To: Kairi Sane (c) vs. Shayna Baszler ****1/2*
Tremendous match. This is why I loved Baszler. She is so unique and offers something you won’t see with anyone else. A real focus on vision limb work as well as her awesome facial expressions. Kairi was awesome. Her selling was excellent but not only that, she has this uncanny ability to create so much sympathy for herself and her comebacks were awesome. Had me jumping out of my seat. My emotions are scattered. Love Shayna but poor Kairi. Don’t mind the interference tbh. I can’t find fault with this match. 

*No but highly recommended:*

*Io Shirai vs. Toni Storm ***1/2*
This looked like a real good match on paper and it totally delivered IMO. The start was a bit meh but the match kicked in pretty quick and the match took off from there. Io hit the triangle moonsault which looked great and that german suplex on the apron both looked and sounded nasty. The Tiger Driver kick out was unnecessary though and it didn’t help that the crowd didn't know that’s her finisher. 

*Bayley, Natalya & Sasha Banks vs. The Riott Squad (Liv Morgan, Ruby Riott & Sarah Logan) ***3/4*
This exceeded my expectations so much. Honestly, I expected a generic multi person tag that we get every week but they had some cool moments. Riott Squad did an awesome job of cutting off the faces; they work so well as a atag team, you see why they kept them together. 

*Becky Lynch (c) vs. Charlotte Flair ***½*
Pretty much all the tropes of last man standing matches. Tendency to no sell a bit too much but mostly this was a pretty good match with loads of nutty bumps. Loved the incorporation of the weapons, really added to the match and gave this feeling of brutality. Really enjoyed that match. Don't really like the stipulation but they made it work and turned out to be a very good match. I give Charlotte loads of grief but she took some nasty bumps so credit to her.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Becky Lynch vs Charlotte Flair Last Woman Standing match for the Smackdown Women's title at Evolution.

I gave this pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:


----------



## Corey

I'll go ahead and throw a narrow *YES! at Charlotte/Becky Last Woman Standing*. I was very sports entertained and thought it lived up to the billing aside the ref being weird with his late counts as far as what stopped the count and what didn't.  This should've been the main event tbh.

I didn't really pay enough attention to the rest to warrant any ratings but I thought the battle royal was a lot of fun.


----------



## fabi1982

**** - and a big YES to Becky vs. Charlotte LWS match

It wasnt a wrestling clinic, but what these two women went trough most of the men are afraid of doing. These two just wanted to show that they can deliver such a "manly" match and they did. Great spots, great brutality. Just a great match!!


----------



## NastyYaffa

Io Shirai vs. Toni Storm - ***1/2

Great showcase for Io; she's so smooth with everything she does. Very good sprint action all in all.

Kairi Sane vs. Shayna Baszler - ***1/2

The dynamic of the emotional, high impact offense, babyface Kairi going against the torturous limb destruction of Shayna just WORKS. On par with their Takeover title match & the best match of the night.

Becky Lynch vs. John Cena - **1/2

Boring pace, "epic" "big" spots, melodramatic "STAY DOWN!" yells & a 1 hour runtime. Also known as every WWE Last (Wo)Man Standing match ever. You either like them or don't, and unfortunately, for most of the time I don't, (there are exceptions though - most recently AJ & Nakamura had a very good one even with those usual tropes that I mentioned + Asuka & Nikki Cross had one of the best ones in history last year) and here I just couldn't get into this. A couple of minor positives: the start with Becky & Charlotte trying to outswag each other was cool and the leg drop through the announce table was actually a really good spot.


----------



## MC

NastyYaffa said:


> Io Shirai vs. Toni Storm - ***1/2
> 
> Great showcase for Io; she's so smooth with everything she does. Very good sprint action all in all.
> 
> Kairi Sane vs. Shayna Baszler - ***1/2
> 
> The dynamic of the emotional, high impact offense, babyface Kairi going against the torturous limb destruction of Shayna just WORKS. On par with their Takeover title match & the best match of the night.
> 
> Becky Lynch vs. John *Cena* - **1/2
> 
> Boring pace, "epic" "big" spots, melodramatic "STAY DOWN!" yells & a 1 hour runtime. Also known as every WWE Last (Wo)Man Standing match ever. You either like them or don't, and unfortunately, for most of the time I don't, (there are exceptions though - most recently AJ & Nakamura had a very good one even with those usual tropes that I mentioned + Asuka & Nikki Cross had one of the best ones in history last year) and here I just couldn't get into this. A couple of minor positives: the start with Becky & Charlotte trying to outswag each other was cool and the leg drop through the announce table was actually a really good spot.


Not sure if this was on purpose or not :lmao


----------



## NastyYaffa

:asuka


----------



## TJQ

Are we going to have another stretch of "the whole thread gets mad at Yaffa ratings"?


----------



## NastyYaffa

Listen fellas, all I am saying is that this event would've had at least 1 four star match if Jinder Mahal was booked


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles

*WWE Evolution:*

*NO to Trish Stratus and Lita vs Mickie James and Alicia Fox - ***1/4
NO to Toni Storm vs Io Shirai - MYC Final - ***3/4
NO to The Riott Squad vs Sasha Banks, Bayley and Natalya - ***1/2
NO to Kairi Sane (c) vs Shayna Baszler - NXT Women's Championship - ***3/4
YES to Becky Lynch (c) vs Charlotte Flair - SmackDown Women's Championship Last Woman Standing - ****1/2
NO to Ronda Rousey (c) vs Nikki Bella - RAW Women's Championship - ***1/2*

It was a really good show to be fair, a lot better than I was expecting. I think it is better to just enjoy WWE shows and not overanalyze stuff, makes the shows feel a lot more entertaining. The NXT and MYC matches could have easily been MOTYC if they had a few more minutes but Becky/Charlotte was amazing.


----------



## MC

Time for Lucha things

*GALLI El Adios 23/09*

*Yes To: Aeroboy vs. Rey Fenix *****

Pretty awesome match with some slick aerial moves and sequences throughout the match. Went at a thrilling, exciting pace. Forgot what Fenix's finisher is but it looks nasty.


*Crash 08/09*

*Yes To: Daga vs Hechicero *****

Pretty great match. It's hand held but like most crash matches that are found online, it's pretty decent quality and you don't miss anything out from watching it. I know a few people on here are fans of Hechicero so you will definitely like this.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

No to anything on the event that has now allowed women to become doctors and vote. Such a monumental accomplishment for humanity.

I like Becky vs Charlotte and Io vs Toni, but the finish was bleh on the MYC finals. Also Io should have won. I'd recommend them though.



fabi1982 said:


> **** - and a big YES to Becky vs. Charlotte LWS match
> 
> It wasnt a wrestling clinic*, but what these two women went trough most of the men are afraid of doing.* These two just wanted to show that they can deliver such a "manly" match and they did. Great spots, great brutality. Just a great match!!


I have never met a male wrestler who's afraid of doing literally anything in that match. I've met male wrestlers who wouldn't take a powerbomb off a turnbuckle to the outside because it's stupid. Afraid? Nah.



TJQ said:


> Are we going to have another stretch of "the whole thread gets mad at Yaffa ratings"?


idk, Yaffa seems like a good dude and I've just accepted that his opinions are wrong sometimes :> He doesn't say anything that's not a valid opinion so he good.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Nothing on Evolution except a YES for Becky vs Charlotte.


----------



## TD Stinger

@NastyYaffa

Who do you think you are to to critique Becky vs. Charlotte like that? Huh? You know what, my response to you is so graphic, I'm going to put it into Spoiler Tags for fair warning:



Spoiler: HATE FILLED RESPONSE








Just replace the words "contract" with "opinion."


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*WWE Evolution:*

*Toni Storm v. Io Shirai - *** 1/2 (No/Recommended)*

*Shayna Bazsler v. Kairi Sane (c) - *** 3/4 (No/Recommended)* 

*Becky Lynch (c) v. Charlotte - **** (YES !)*

Fun show, easy watch.


----------



## fabi1982

Japanese Puroresu said:


> I have never met a male wrestler who's afraid of doing literally anything in that match. I've met male wrestlers who wouldn't take a powerbomb off a turnbuckle to the outside because it's stupid. Afraid? Nah.


why is that stupid? this is a brutal match type where you should do anything. And I can think of alot of names (Cena, Lashley, Reigns), who will not do stuff like that powerbomb, because they are afraid of hurting themselves for making a point or living up to a match type. And this is not stupid this is "giving 100%" and thats what both Becky and Charlotte did. You can have your opinion, but calling this stupid in a sport where these things are making matches is kind of lame.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

fabi1982 said:


> why is that stupid? this is a brutal match type where you should do anything. And I can think of alot of names (Cena, Lashley, Reigns), who will not do stuff like that powerbomb, because they are afraid of hurting themselves for making a point or living up to a match type. And this is not stupid this is "giving 100%" and thats what both Becky and Charlotte did. You can have your opinion, but calling this stupid in a sport where these things are making matches is kind of lame.


People think light tubes are stupid despite the fact they don't do any real damage. Bumps like that, if they go wrong, are career ending. You don't do shit that can end your career. There are other and safer alternatives to doing that spot, like a ladder to the announce table. Put a crash pad under it. I know they already did that whole gimmick but it'd be better used and safer. Next time they have to up the ante on it if they ever go back. It could be 4 years from now but they will have to. Pro wrestling is about making it look much worse than it is.


----------



## fabi1982

Japanese Puroresu said:


> People think light tubes are stupid despite the fact they don't do any real damage. Bumps like that, if they go wrong, are career ending. You don't do shit that can end your career. There are other and safer alternatives to doing that spot, like a ladder to the announce table. Put a crash pad under it. I know they already did that whole gimmick but it'd be better used and safer. Next time they have to up the ante on it if they ever go back. It could be 4 years from now but they will have to. Pro wrestling is about making it look much worse than it is.


like I said everyone is entitled to his/her opinion. But looking at your avatar and your name it seems like you like Japanese wrestling, were they still do piledrivers in every variation and hit hard like shit (Shibata comes to mind) and you say a powerbomb from the top through a table is bad for pro wrestling? I actually dont want to argue, but this doesnt make sense to me, hate or love wrestling or WWE, but at the end these two girls delivered a great match.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

fabi1982 said:


> like I said everyone is entitled to his/her opinion. But looking at your avatar and your name it seems like you like Japanese wrestling, were they still do piledrivers in every variation and hit hard like shit (Shibata comes to mind) and you say a powerbomb from the top through a table is bad for pro wrestling? I actually dont want to argue, but this doesnt make sense to me, hate or love wrestling or WWE, but at the end these two girls delivered a great match.


It's because you don't understand wrestling, or how to wrestle. If you do you're undermining the logic of pro wrestling from execution to psychology. It's fine. This isn't an argument. Piledrivers are not inherently dangerous. They are actually safe. The guy delivering the piledriver should be leaning back and the head should be tucked giving 4-6 inches of separation from the ground at worse. It's only dangerous if the retard spikes straight down and the guy receiving it doesn't know how to take it. There are exceptions, but it's incredibly safe. The powerbomb through the announce table WITH A CRASH PAD UNDER IT is absolutely safe. Announce tables break falls way more efficiently than the folding table.

Also the Shibata coming to mind on hitting hard like shit doesn't make sense. His chops? Sure. Headbutt? More due to dehydration than the headbutt itself. I wouldn't recommend it either.

Lastly, it's like I said before. The more matches you have with someone the more you have to up the ante on the finish. Next time these two wrestle, they will have to do more. It's just the way it works. You want to get people invested in your match. Even if people aren't consciously thinking about it, shit feels off. It's why there are so many good matches today that don't connect. Because when people are seeing match ups for a second time they have a bias towards whats been done previously. That's why AJ Styles vs Shinsuke was such a disappointment. WWE knew they were drawing out the series and toned it way the fuck down from their original encounter. AJ Styles vs Samoa Joe is in a similar vein. Kenny Omega vs Kazuchika Okada has only upped the ante in every match they've had. It happens across the board. With WWE's booking these two will be working together again. So why am I going to be invested in the next match when there will only be half as much drama?

I have said that the match was done well too. It was entertaining, but it was far from perfect. In fact, the selling by both women was better than any of the moves they did.


----------



## TJQ

Yeehaw, brothers. I need to start going super deep into all the less represented nominations in here as I've all but sworn off NJPW, get myself back to the grind. 

*No But Recommended*

Toni Storm vs Io Shirai @ WWE Evolution ***1/2

Kairi Sane (c) vs Shayna Baszler @ WWE Evolution ***3/4

Mayu Iwatani vs Utami Hayashishita @ STARDOM 5★Star Grand Prix 2018 ***3/4

*YES*

Momo Watanabe (c) vs Mayu Iwatani @ STARDOM True Fight ****


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to AJ Styles vs Daniel Bryan for the WWE title on the Smackdown (10/30/18) episode.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## fabi1982

Japanese Puroresu said:


> It's because you don't understand wrestling, or how to wrestle. If you do you're undermining the logic of pro wrestling from execution to psychology. It's fine. This isn't an argument. Piledrivers are not inherently dangerous. They are actually safe. The guy delivering the piledriver should be leaning back and the head should be tucked giving 4-6 inches of separation from the ground at worse. It's only dangerous if the retard spikes straight down and the guy receiving it doesn't know how to take it. There are exceptions, but it's incredibly safe. The powerbomb through the announce table WITH A CRASH PAD UNDER IT is absolutely safe. Announce tables break falls way more efficiently than the folding table.
> 
> Also the Shibata coming to mind on hitting hard like shit doesn't make sense. His chops? Sure. Headbutt? More due to dehydration than the headbutt itself. I wouldn't recommend it either.
> 
> Lastly, it's like I said before. The more matches you have with someone the more you have to up the ante on the finish. Next time these two wrestle, they will have to do more. It's just the way it works. You want to get people invested in your match. Even if people aren't consciously thinking about it, shit feels off. It's why there are so many good matches today that don't connect. Because when people are seeing match ups for a second time they have a bias towards whats been done previously. That's why AJ Styles vs Shinsuke was such a disappointment. WWE knew they were drawing out the series and toned it way the fuck down from their original encounter. AJ Styles vs Samoa Joe is in a similar vein. Kenny Omega vs Kazuchika Okada has only upped the ante in every match they've had. It happens across the board. With WWE's booking these two will be working together again. So why am I going to be invested in the next match when there will only be half as much drama?
> 
> I have said that the match was done well too. It was entertaining, but it was far from perfect. In fact, the selling by both women was better than any of the moves they did.


see thats why I didnt want to argue. just look at your first sentence. And you said it was unsafe to do that powerbomb to the outside through a table, where this is also a safe move. As safe as all the flips and jumps the japanese guys do in njpw. I just remember the Jericho/Omega match, there was more useless violence in it which was dangerous, than that powerbomb. 

All I read here is that it is fine that man do these manouvers, but when women do it, it is unsafe. And this is just wrong. Honestliy, how would you have reacted if Tanahashi throws Omega through a table on the outside with a powerbomb in WK13? Will you then also say that it is a stupid move? 

Just let people have their opinion and when I or others think this was a brilliant match between Charlotte and Becky just ignore it if you didnt like it.


----------



## NastyYaffa

AJ Styles & Daniel Bryan just had a WWE Championship match where there was 0 nearfalls (except if you count Bryan's Triangle when his shoulders were on the mat for the 1-count), and they got the crowd red hot the whole time. Pretty wild!

Dueling, vicious limb work & good selling; an overall war of attrition. Exactly my kind of wrestling. *****1/2* & *YES*


----------



## Donnie

AJ Styles vs Daniel Bryan ***3/4

I say Goddamn, what a rush. Just a tremendous match from bell to bell. AJ's knee work was killer as was Bryan's selling. Bryan was back to his absolute best with the arm work, super tight mat work and gross shots. The final 10 minutes were great and that Styles Clash/Calf Crusher combo was the perfect way to end the match.


----------



## Corey

A YES for Styles/Bryan from me as well. That shit was vicious. Love the finish.


----------



## MC

No to: Daniel Bryan vs AJ Styles ***1/2

Goddamn TV adverts ruined the flow of the match. They rest was excellent though


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Bryan/Styles *gets the ****** & a *YES* from me as well.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Yes to Daniel Bryan vs AJ Styles from SD


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

fabi1982 said:


> see thats why I didnt want to argue. just look at your first sentence. And you said it was unsafe to do that powerbomb to the outside through a table, where this is also a safe move. As safe as all the flips and jumps the japanese guys do in njpw. I just remember the Jericho/Omega match, there was more useless violence in it which was dangerous, than that powerbomb.
> 
> All I read here is that it is fine that man do these manouvers, but when women do it, it is unsafe. And this is just wrong. Honestliy, how would you have reacted if Tanahashi throws Omega through a table on the outside with a powerbomb in WK13? Will you then also say that it is a stupid move?
> 
> Just let people have their opinion and when I or others think this was a brilliant match between Charlotte and Becky just ignore it if you didnt like it.


Powerbombs from the turnbuckle to the outside are not safe. The person taking the bump can be seriously injured if the person performing the maneuver screws up. Jumping to the outside from the turnbuckle isn't something I condone but its 100% of the performer doing it not to mess it up. I also don't remember a single spot that was more dangerous in the Jericho vs Omega match (nice Japanese wrestling when it was a Jericho style match btw) than a powerbomb from the turnbuckle to the outside.

I never brought gender into this, now you have. More faulty logic and assumptions on your behalf. It's dumb when Tanahashi goes from the top turnbuckle and over the barricade. Like I said earlier, the only redeeming quality is that it's his own mistake if he screws up. He's not gonna do it to a guy who won't catch him.

You have an opinion, your premise was just dumb. Stating that men are afraid to do it initially and now you're trying to say men do way worse. You can't have it both ways. I even acknowledge it was a fun match. Guess you don't really understand what you're saying or can't comprehend what I am. The reason I'm even bothering with this is because its posted in a MOTY candidate thread and one of your reasons is absurd. You can't just say it's subjective because it was aesthetically pleasing. There are certain realities you have to face when forming an opinion. There are some opinions that are better than others. I don't agree with NastyYaffa like 40% of the time but he doesn't make an irrational statement. While Pro wrestling is amusing, and helps us escape reality, we need to understand that the art form itself can't be compromised to where we can no longer escape it. Add that to the reality that male wrestlers have done far worse way more often... Well... This is where I am.


----------



## TD Stinger

Yes to:

*WWE Smackdown 10/30: Daniel Bryan vs. AJ Styles*

Brilliantly done technical match. Everything from the damage to Bryan's leg to AJ's arms felt like it mattered from the way the constantly sold it throughout the match. Everything flowed to a great finish.


----------



## Alright_Mate

*YES to Zack Gibson vs Noam Dar - NXT UK Episode 3 - ****1/4*
Storytelling, psychology and selling all on point in this match. Match turned into a bit of a slogfest down the stretch but the storytelling and selling from both remained excellent. A really good showing from both, by far one of the best matches the UK brand has produced. Zack Gibson's performance in particular was outstanding, the way he works over his opponents arms, mixes it up then goes back to his focal point is brilliant to watch, put that together with his great heel work the guy can do it all.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Mustafa Ali vs Tony Nese on the 205 Live (10/31/18) episode.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Noam Dar vs Zack Gibson on the NXT UK (10/31/18) episode.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10


----------



## NastyYaffa

Here my fellers is what we got after October:



> NJPW:
> *Roppongi 3K vs. The Young Bucks (Wrestle Kingdom 12) || YES = 14 ||*
> Cody vs. Kota Ibushi (Wrestle Kingdom 12) || YES = 9 ||
> *Minoru Suzuki vs. Hirooki Goto (Wrestle Kingdom 12) || YES = 25 ||*
> *Marty Scurll vs. Hiromu Takahashi vs. KUSHIDA vs. Will Ospreay (Wrestle Kingdom 12) || YES = 19 ||*
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Jay White (Wrestle Kingdom 12) || YES = 2 ||
> *Kenny Omega vs. Chris Jericho (Wrestle Kingdom 12) || YES = 33 ||*
> *Kazuchika Okada vs. Tetsuya Naito (Wrestle Kingdom 12) || YES = 26 ||*
> El Soberano Jr. vs. Sanson (FantasticaMania - Day 6) || YES = 1 ||
> Niebla Roja vs. Gran Guerrero (FantasticaMania - Day 6) || YES = 2 ||
> Angel de Oro & Niebla Roja vs. Gran Guerrero & Ultimo Guerrero (Fantastica Mania - Day 7) || YES = 1 ||
> Volador Jr. vs. El Barbaro Cavernario (Fantastica Mania - Day 7) || YES = 1 ||
> Rush vs. Satoshi Kojima (Fantastica Mania - Day 8) || YES = 2 ||
> Dragon Lee & Mistico vs. Gran Guerrero & Ultimo Guerrero (Fantastica Mania - Day 8) || YES = 2 ||
> *Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Minoru Suzuki (The New Beginning in Sapporo) || YES = 17 ||*
> The Young Bucks vs. Roppongi 3K (The New Beginning in Sapporo - Day 2) || YES = 6 ||
> *Kenny Omega vs. Jay White (The New Beginning in Sapporo - Day 2) || YES = 11 ||*
> CHAOS vs. Los Ingobernables de Japon (Road to the New Beginning - Day 6) || YES = 3 ||
> Los Ingobernables de Japon vs. CHAOS (Road to the New Beginning - Day 7) || YES = 3 ||
> Tetsuya Naito vs. YOSHI-HASHI (The New Beginning in Osaka) || YES = 1 ||
> *Will Ospreay vs. Hiromu Takahashi (The New Beginning in Osaka) || YES = 12 ||*
> *Kazuchika Okada vs. SANADA (The New Beginning in Osaka) || YES = 14 ||*
> Flip Gordon vs. Hiromu Takahashi vs. KUSHIDA (Honor Rising - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> Bullet Club vs. Golden Lovers & Chase Owens (Honor Rising - Day 1) || YES = 3 ||
> Dalton Castle vs. Beer City Bruiser vs. Beretta (Honor Rising - Day 2) || YES = 2 ||
> *Bullet Club vs. Golden Lovers (Honor Rising - Day 2) || YES = 11 ||*
> Roppongi 3K vs. Los Ingobernables de Japon vs. Suzuki-gun (46th Anniversary Show) || YES = 1 ||
> Taichi vs. Tetsuya Naito (46th Anniversary Show) || YES = 1 ||
> Minoru Suzuki vs. Togi Makabe (46th Anniversary Show) || YES = 3 ||
> Kazuchika Okada vs. Will Ospreay (46th Anniversary Show) || YES = 7 ||
> Juice Robinson vs. Yujiro Takahashi (New Japan Cup - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> *Michael Elgin vs. Tomohiro Ishii (New Japan Cup - Day 1) || YES = 18 ||*
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Taichi (New Japan Cup - Day 2) || YES = 7 ||
> *Kota Ibushi vs. YOSHI-HASHI (New Japan Cup - Day 3) || YES = 10 ||*
> *Tetsuya Naito vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (New Japan Cup - Day 3) || YES = 17 ||*
> Chuckie T vs. SANADA (New Japan Cup - Day 4) || YES = 2 ||
> Juice Robinson vs. Michael Elgin (New Japan Cup - Day 5) || YES = 1 ||
> * Kota Ibushi vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (New Japan Cup - Day 6) || YES = 14 ||*
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Juice Robinson (New Japan Cup - Day 7) || YES = 7 ||
> *SANADA vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (New Japan Cup - Day 8) || YES = 12 ||*
> *Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (New Japan Cup - Finals) || YES = 15 ||*
> Jushin Liger vs. Will Ospreay (Strong Style Evolved) || YES = 1 ||
> CHAOS vs. Suzuki-gun (Strong Style Evolved) || YES = 2 ||
> Jay White vs. Hangman Page (Strong Style Evolved) || YES = 3 ||
> *Golden Lovers vs. The Young Bucks (Strong Style Evolved) || YES = 26 ||*
> *Will Ospreay vs. Marty Scurll (Sakura Genesis) || YES = 16 ||*
> Bullet Club vs. Golden Lovers (Sakura Genesis) || YES = 2 ||
> *Kazuchika Okada vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (Sakura Genesis) || YES = 18 ||*
> Toa Henare vs. Tomohiro Ishii (Road to Wrestling Dontaku - Day 10) || YES = 5 ||
> Hirooki Goto vs. Juice Robinson (Road to Wrestling Dontaku - Day 12) || YES = 9 ||
> Minoru Suzuki vs. Tetsuya Naito (Wrestling Hinokuni) || YES = 1 ||
> CHAOS vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi & KUSHIDA (Wrestling Dontaku - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> Cody vs. Kota Ibushi (Wrestling Dontaku - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> Hangman Page vs. Kenny Omega (Wrestling Dontaku - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> *Will Ospreay vs. KUSHIDA (Wrestling Dontaku - Day 2) || YES = 10 ||*
> *Kazuchika Okada vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (Wrestling Dontaku - Day 2) || YES = 16 ||*
> ACH vs. Flip Gordon (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 1) || YES = 5 ||
> Taiji Ishimori vs. Will Ospreay (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 1) || YES = 4 ||
> Dragon Lee vs. SHO (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 2) || YES = 4 ||
> Chris Sabin vs. KUSHIDA (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 2) || YES = 2 ||
> Hiromu Takahashi vs. Marty Scurll (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 2) || YES = 5 ||
> ACH vs. Will Ospreay (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 3) || YES = 3 ||
> Chris Sabin vs. SHO (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 4) || YES = 3 ||
> KUSHIDA vs. Marty Scurll (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 4) || YES = 6 ||
> El Desperado vs. Hiromu Takahashi (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 4) || YES = 9 ||
> Will Ospreay vs. YOH (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 5) || YES = 1 ||
> Dragon Lee vs. Hiromu Takahashi (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 6) || YES = 6 ||
> KUSHIDA vs. SHO (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 8) || YES = 4 ||
> Hiromu Takahashi vs. Ryusuke Taguchi (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 8) || YES = 2 ||
> El Desperado vs. KUSHIDA (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 10) || YES = 1 ||
> Hiromu Takahashi vs. SHO (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 12) || YES = 1 ||
> Dragon Lee vs. KUSHIDA (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 12) || YES = 1 ||
> Chris Sabin vs. Ryusuke Taguchi (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 13) || YES = 1 ||
> Dragon Lee vs. El Desperado (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 13) || YES = 1 ||
> Flip Gordon vs. Will Ospreay (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 13) || YES = 4 ||
> Taiji Ishimori vs. YOH (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 13) || YES = 2 ||
> Marty Scurll vs. SHO (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 13) || YES = 2 ||
> Hiromu Takahashi vs. KUSHIDA (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 13) || YES = 6 ||
> *Hiromu Takahashi vs. Taiji Ishimori (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Finals) || YES = 17 ||*
> *Los Ingobernables de Japon vs. The Young Bucks (Dominion) || YES = 10 ||*
> *Will Ospreay vs. Hiromu Takahashi (Dominion) || YES = 16 ||*
> Tetsuya Naito vs. Chris Jericho (Dominion) || YES = 9 ||
> *Kazuchika Okada vs. Kenny Omega (Dominion) || YES = 29 ||*
> Michael Elgin vs. Hirooki Goto (Kizuna Road - Day 2) || YES = 4 ||
> Golden Lovers vs. Los Ingobernables de Japon (CEO x NJPW When Worlds Collide) || YES = 3 ||
> The Young Bucks vs. Los Ingobernables de Japon (G1 Special in San Francisco) || YES = 6 ||
> Hiromu Takahashi vs. Dragon Lee (G1 Special in San Francisco) || YES = 8 ||
> *Jay White vs. Juice Robinson (G1 Special in San Francisco) || YES = 19 ||*
> Kenny Omega vs. Cody (G1 Special in San Francisco) || YES = 5 ||
> EVIL vs. Michael Elgin (G1 Climax 28 - Day 1) || YES = 6 ||
> *Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Minoru Suzuki (G1 Climax 28 - Day 1) || YES = 13 ||*
> *Jay White vs. Kazuchika Okada (G1 Climax 28 - Day 1) || YES = 10 ||*
> Tomohiro Ishii vs. Toru Yano (G1 Climax 28 - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Hirooki Goto vs. SANADA (G1 Climax 28 - Day 2) || YES = 5 ||
> *Kota Ibushi vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (G1 Climax 28 - Day 2) || YES = 17 ||*
> *Kenny Omega vs. Tetsuya Naito (G1 Climax 28 - Day 2) || YES = 21 ||*
> Hangman Page vs. Michael Elgin (G1 Climax 28 - Day 3) || YES = 4 ||
> Minoru Suzuki vs. Togi Makabe (G1 Climax 28 - Day 3) || YES = 1 ||
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Jay White (G1 Climax 28 - Day 3) || YES = 7 ||
> Toru Yano vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (G1 Climax 28 - Day 4) || YES = 4 ||
> Juice Robinson vs. Kota Ibushi (G1 Climax 28 - Day 4) || YES = 4 ||
> *Tetsuya Naito vs. Tomohiro Ishii (G1 Climax 28 - Day 4) || YES = 15 ||*
> Hirooki Goto vs. Kenny Omega (G1 Climax 28 - Day 4) || YES = 9 ||
> Jay White vs. Michael Elgin (G1 Climax 28 - Day 5) || YES = 3 ||
> Hangman Page vs. Kazuchika Okada (G1 Climax 28 - Day 5) || YES = 6 ||
> Kota Ibushi vs. Toru Yano (G1 Climax 28 - Day 6) || YES = 1 ||
> *SANADA vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (G1 Climax 28 - Day 6) || YES = 12 ||*
> *Juice Robinson vs. Tetsuya Naito (G1 Climax 28 - Day 6) || YES = 17 ||*
> *Hirooki Goto vs. Tomohiro Ishii (G1 Climax 28 - Day 6) || YES = 15 ||*
> Michael Elgin vs. YOSHI-HASHI (G1 Climax 28 - Day 7) || YES = 2 ||
> Kazuchika Okada vs. Togi Makabe (G1 Climax 28 - Day 7) || YES = 1 ||
> *Tomohiro Ishii vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (G1 Climax 28 - Day 8) || YES = 10 ||*
> Juice Robinson vs. Kenny Omega (G1 Climax 28 - Day 8) || YES = 4 ||
> Kota Ibushi vs. SANADA (G1 Climax 28 - Day 8) || YES = 7 ||
> Kazuchika Okada vs. YOSHI-HASHI (G1 Climax 28 - Day 9) || YES = 7 ||
> *Kota Ibushi vs. Tomohiro Ishii (G1 Climax 28 - Day 10) || YES = 18 ||*
> Kenny Omega vs. SANADA (G1 Climax 28 - Day 10) || YES = 7 ||
> Hangman Page vs. Jay White (G1 Climax 28 - Day 11) || YES = 2 ||
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. YOSHI-HASHI (G1 Climax 28 - Day 11) || YES = 1 ||
> Kazuchika Okada vs. Michael Elgin (G1 Climax 28 - Day 11) || YES = 6 ||
> Kenny Omega vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (G1 Climax 28 - Day 12) || YES = 9 ||
> Hirooki Goto vs. Kota Ibushi (G1 Climax 28 - Day 12) || YES = 6 ||
> EVIL vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (G1 Climax 28 - Day 13) || YES = 2 ||
> Kazuchika Okada vs. Minoru Suzuki (G1 Climax 28 - Day 13) || YES = 6 ||
> Juice Robinson vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (G1 Climax 28 - Day 14) || YES = 1 ||
> *Kenny Omega vs. Tomohiro Ishii (G1 Climax 28 - Day 14) || YES = 15 ||*
> *Kota Ibushi vs. Tetsuya Naito (G1 Climax 28 - Day 14) || YES = 13 ||*
> Hangman Page vs. Minoru Suzuki (G1 Climax 28 - Day 15) || YES = 2 ||
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Michael Elgin (G1 Climax 28 - Day 15) || YES = 3 ||
> EVIL vs. Kazuchika Okada (G1 Climax 28 - Day 15) || YES = 7 ||
> Juice Robinson vs. Tomohiro Ishii (G1 Climax 28 - Day 16) || YES = 3 ||
> Kenny Omega vs. Toru Yano (G1 Climax 28 - Day 16) || YES = 1 ||
> SANADA vs. Tetsuya Naito (G1 Climax 28 - Day 16) || YES = 5 ||
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kazuchika Okada (G1 Climax 28 - Day 17) || YES = 9 ||
> SANADA vs. Tomohiro Ishii (G1 Climax 28 - Day 18) || YES = 7 ||
> Tetsuya Naito vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (G1 Climax 28 - Day 18) || YES = 7 ||
> *Kenny Omega vs. Kota Ibushi (G1 Climax 28 - Day 18) || YES = 14 ||*
> *Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kota Ibushi (G1 Climax 28 - Finals) || YES = 15 ||*
> CHAOS vs. Golden Lovers (Road to Destruction - Day 2) || YES = 5 ||
> CHAOS vs. Bullet Club Elite (Road to Destruction - Day 3) || YES = 1 ||
> Kenny Omega vs. Tomohiro Ishii (Destruction in Hiroshima) || YES = 6 ||
> *Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kazuchika Okada (Destruction in Kobe) || YES = 14 ||*
> Marty Scurll vs. Will Ospreay (NJPW Fighting Spirit Unleashed) || YES = 5 ||
> The Young Bucks vs. Guerrillas of Destiny (NJPW Fighting Spirit Unleashed) || YES = 3 ||
> CHAOS vs. Golden Lovers (NJPW Fighting Spirit Unleashed) || YES = 5 ||
> KUSHIDA vs. Marty Scurll (King of Pro-Wrestling) || YES = 1 ||
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Jay White (King of Pro-Wrestling) || YES = 1 ||
> Kenny Omega vs. Cody vs. Kota Ibushi (King of Pro-Wrestling) || YES = 1 ||
> ACH & Ryusuke Taguchi vs. El Soberano Jr. & Volador Jr. (Road to Power Struggle ~ Super Junior Tag League - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Los Ingobernables de Japon vs. Roppongi 3K (Road to Power Struggle ~ Super Junior Tag League - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> 
> Other Puro:
> Daisuke Sekimoto & Kazusada Higuchi vs. Hideki Suzuki & Konosuke Takeshita (DDT/BJW Toshikoshi Pro-Wrestling ~ Toshiwasure! Two Organization Shuffle Tag Tournament) || YES = 1 ||
> Joe Doering vs. Zeus (AJPW New Year Wars - Day 1) || YES = 7 ||
> Daisuke Sekimoto & Hideki Suzuki vs. Twin Towers (BJW New Year) || YES = 4 ||
> Daichi Hashimoto vs. Ryuichi Kawakami (BJW New Year) || YES = 1 ||
> Masashi Takeda vs. Takumi Tsukamoto (BJW New Year) || YES = 1 ||
> Naoya Nomura vs. Ryouji Sai (AJPW New Year Wars - Day 2) || YES = 2 ||
> Burning Wild vs. Violent Giants (AJPW New Years Wars - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> *Mike Bailey vs. Shuji Ishikawa (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Shinjuku) || YES = 11 ||*
> Jiro Kuroshio vs. Konosuke Takeshita (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Shinjuku) || YES = 3 ||
> Kenoh vs. Kaito Kiyomiya (NOAH Navigation For The Future - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Konosuke Takeshita vs. Tetsuya Endo (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Osaka - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Akito vs. Shuji Ishikawa (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Osaka - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Jiro Kuroshio vs. Tetsuya Endo (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Nerima) || YES = 1 ||
> HARASHIMA vs. Konosuke Takeshita (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Nerima) || YES = 1 ||
> Mike Bailey vs. Yukio Sakaguchi (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Yokohama) || YES = 4 ||
> Daisuke Sasaki vs. Shuji Ishikawa (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Yokohama) || YES = 1 ||
> Masa Kitamiya & Masato Tanaka vs. Naomichi Marufuji & Shingo Takagi (Riki Choshu Produce Power Hall ~ Set Back The Clock) || YES = 1 ||
> Daisuke Sasaki vs. Mike Bailey (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Shin-Kiba) || YES = 1 ||
> Kazusada Higuchi vs. Shuji Ishikawa (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Shin-Kiba) || YES = 3 ||
> Keisuke Ishii vs. Konosuke Takeshita (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Shin-Kiba) || YES = 2 ||
> HARASHIMA vs. Tetsuya Endo (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Shin-Kiba) || YES = 1 ||
> Arisa Nakajima vs. Misaki Ohata (SEAdLINNNG Now Or Never) || YES = 1 ||
> Dezmond Xavier & Zachary Wentz vs. Bandido & Flamita (Dragon Gate Open The New Year Gate - Day 3) || YES = 1 ||
> Masaaki Mochizuki & Susumu Yokosuka vs. Tribe Vanguard (Dragon Gate Open The New Year Gate - Day 3) || YES = 1 ||
> Fuminori Abe vs. Takuya Nomura (BJW ~To Was Gat Early~) || YES = 2 ||
> Oedo Tai vs. Queen’s Quest (Stardom 7th Anniversary) || YES = 4 ||
> Taichi vs. Tetsuya Naito (TAKA & Taichi Produce TAKATAICHIMANIA) || YES = 2 ||
> HARASHIMA vs. Shuji Ishikawa (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix The Final!!) || YES = 2 ||
> Jun Akiyama & Yuji Nagata vs. Naoya Nomura & Ryouji Sai (AJPW Yokohama Twilight Blues Special) || YES = 2 ||
> Violent Giants vs. Yoshiken (AJPW Yokohama Twilight Blues Special) || YES = 4 ||
> ANTIAS vs. MaxiMuM vs. Tribe Vanguard (Dragon Gate Kotoka Road To Final - Day 5) || YES = 1 ||
> Masaaki Mochizuki vs. Kzy (Dragon Gate Kotoka Road To Final - Day 5) || YES = 8 ||
> Mary Apache, Mayu Iwatani & Tam Nakano vs. Oedo Tai (Stardom 10/02) || YES = 1 ||
> Misaki Ohata vs. Arisa Nakajima (WAVE Valentine WAVE) || YES = 1 ||
> Oedo Tai vs. Mayu Iwatani & Tam Nakano (Stardom Queen’s Fest) || YES = 1 ||
> Io Shirai vs. Momo Watanabe (Stardom Queen’s Fest) || YES = 5 ||
> Hideki Suzuki & Jay Bradley vs. Atsushi Kotoge & Naomichi Marufuji (NOAH Navigation of Dash - Day 5) || YES = 1 ||
> Daisuke Sekimoto & Shuji Ishikawa vs. HARASHIMA & Konosuke Takeshita (DDT Into The Fight) || YES = 1 ||
> Daichi Hashimoto vs. Yasufumi Nakanoue (BJW 27/02) || YES = 2 ||
> MaxiMuM vs. Tribe Vanguard (Dragon Gate Champion Gate in Osaka - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Masaaki Mochizuki vs. Ben-K (Dragon Gate Champion Gate in Osaka - Day 2) || YES = 4 ||
> MaxiMuM & CK1 vs. Tribe Vanguard, Don Fujiii, Kagetora & Masaaki Mochizuki (Dragon Gate Kotoka Road To Final - The Ending) || YES = 1 ||
> Daichi Hashimoto vs. Takuya Nomura (BJW Ikkitousen ~ Strong Climb - Day 1) || YES = 3 ||
> Daisuke Harada vs. HAYATA (NOAH The Great Voyage in Yokohama) || YES = 1 ||
> Mohammed Yone & Quiet Storm vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima & Masa Kitamiya (NOAH The Great Voyage in Yokohama) || YES = 1 ||
> Kenoh vs. Takashi Sugiura (NOAH The Great Voyage in Yokohama) || YES = 1 ||
> Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Hideki Suzuki (BJW Big Japan Full Metal) || YES = 3 ||
> Rocky Kawamura & Yoshio Takahashi vs. Takashi Sugiura & Takuya Nomura (HARD HIT Samurai Wearing Leg Guards) || YES = 1 ||
> Atsushi Kotoge & Naomichi Marufuji vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima & Masa Kitamiya (NOAH Global Tag League - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Mio Momono vs. Misaki Ohata (WAVE Osaka Rhapsody Vol. 38) || YES = 1 ||
> Takuya Nomura vs. Yuya Aoki (BJW Ikkitousen ~ Strong Climb - Day 2) || YES = 3 ||
> HARASHIMA & Naomichi Marufuji vs. Daisuke Sekimoto & Kazusada Higuchi (DDT Judgment ~ DDT 21st Anniversary Show ~) || YES = 3 ||
> Konosuke Takeshita vs. Shuji Ishikawa (DDT Judgement ~ DDT 21st Anniversary Show ~) || YES = 4 ||
> Atsushi Aoki vs. Shuji Kondo (AJPW Dream Power Series - Day 5) || YES = 1 ||
> Joe Doering vs. Kento Miyahara (AJPW Dream Power Series - Day 5) || YES = 1 ||
> ANTIAS vs. Genki Horiguchi & Kzy (Dragon Gate Glorious Gate - Day 9) || YES = 1 ||
> Go Shiozaki & Kaito Kiyomiya vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima & Masa Kitamiya (NOAH Global Tag League - Day 4) || YES = 1 ||
> Atsushi Kotoge & Naomichi Marufuji vs. Kenoh & Takashi Sugiura (NOAH Global Tag League - Day 4) || YES = 1 ||
> Daichi Hashimoto vs. Yasufumi Nakanoue (BJW Ikkitousen ~ Strong Climb - Day 6) || YES = 1 ||
> ANTIAS vs. Genki Horiguchi, Kzy, Punch Tominaga, Susumu Yokosuka & YASSHI (Dragon Gate The Gate of Passion - Day 3) || YES = 1 ||
> Shuji Ishikawa vs. Yuji Hino (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Kento Miyahara vs. Shingo Takagi (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 1) || YES = 3 ||
> Suwama vs. Zeus (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Kento Miyahara vs. Naoya Nomura (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 2) || YES = 2 ||
> Go Shiozaki & Kaito Kiyomiya vs. Kenoh & Takashi Sugiura (NOAH Global Tag League - Day 9) || YES = 1 ||
> Shingo Takagi vs. Yuji Hino (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 7) || YES = 3 ||
> Jun Akiyama vs. Suwama (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 7) || YES = 1 ||
> Kento Miyahara vs. Shuji Ishikawa (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 7) || YES = 1 ||
> Daichi Hashimoto vs. Hideki Suzuki (BJW Sapporo 2 Days - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Arisa Nakajima vs. Mio Momono (SEAdLINNNG Shin-Kiba 3rd NIGHT) || YES = 1 ||
> Hana Kimura vs. Mika Iwata (Sendai Girls 19/04) || YES = 2 ||
> Io Shirai vs. Meiko Satomura (Sendai Girls 19/04) || YES = 4 ||
> Chihiro Hashimoto vs. Ayako Hamada (Sendai Girls 19/04) || YES = 1 ||
> Jun Akiyama vs. Zeus (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 11) || YES = 1 ||
> Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Dick Togo (BJW Osaka Surprise 36 ~ Tetsujin Densho) || YES = 1 ||
> Naoya Nomura vs. Shingo Takagi (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 13) || YES = 1 ||
> Jun Akiyama vs. Naomichi Marufuji (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 13) || YES = 2 ||
> Shingo Takagi vs. Shuji Ishikawa (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 14) || YES = 3 ||
> Yuko Miyamoto vs. HARASHIMA (DDT Max Bump) || YES = 1 ||
> Nobuhiro Shimatani vs. Saki Akai (DDT Max Bump) || YES = 1 ||
> Katsuhiko Nakajima & Masa Kitamiya vs. Go Shiozaki & Kaito Kiyomiya (NOAH Great Voyage in Niigata) || YES = 1 ||
> Takashi Sugiura vs. Atsushi Kotoge (NOAH Great Voyage in Niigata) || YES = 1 ||
> Kento Miyahara vs. Naomichi Marufuji (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 15) || YES = 5 ||
> MaxiMuM vs. Natural Vibes (Dragon Gate The Gate of Passion - Day 15) || YES = 1 ||
> Hideki Suzuki vs. Daisuke Sekimoto (BJW Endless Survivor) || YES = 3 ||
> ANTIAS vs. Big Ben (Dragon Gate Dead Or Alive) || YES = 2 ||
> MaxiMuM vs. Natural Vibes (Dragon Gate Dead Or Alive) || YES = 3 ||
> El Lindaman vs. Masaaki Mochizuki vs. Punch Tominaga vs. Ryo Saito vs. Shingo Takagi vs. YAMATO vs. Yasushi Kanda (Dragon Gate Dead Or Alive) || YES = 3 ||
> Masato Yoshino vs. Shingo Takagi (Dragon Gate King of Gate - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Kzy vs. YAMATO (Dragon Gate King of Gate - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> Masato Yoshino vs. Susumu Yokosuka (Dragon Gate King of Gate - Day 5) || YES = 1 ||
> Ben-K vs. Kzy (Dragon Gate King of Gate - Day 5) || YES = 2 ||
> Shigehiro Irie vs. Keisuke Ishii (DDT Audience) || YES = 1 ||
> Io Shirai vs. Momo Watanabe (Stardom Gold Star) || YES = 4 ||
> Kento Miyahara vs. Naomichi Marufuji (AJPW Super Power Series - Day 7) || YES = 4 ||
> Shingo Takagi vs. Susumu Yokosuka (Dragon Gate King of Gate - Day 10) || YES = 1 ||
> Go Shiozaki & Kaito Kiyomiya vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima & Masa Kitamiya (NOAH Navigation With Breeze - Day 10) || YES = 1 ||
> Naruki Dog vs. YAMATO (Dragon Gate King of Gate - Day 13) || YES = 1 ||
> Masato Yoshino vs. YAMATO (Dragon Gate King of Gate - Day 16) || YES = 1 ||
> Kaito Kiyomiya vs. Kenoh (NOAH Navigation With Emerald Spirits - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Big Ben vs. Tribe Vanguard (Dragon Gate King of Gate - Day 17) || YES = 1 ||
> Masaaki Mochizuki vs. Masato Yoshino (Dragon Gate King of Gate - Day 17) || YES = 1 ||
> Ayato Yoshida & Kaito Kiyomiya vs. Takuya Nomura & Toru Sugiura (Fortune Dream 5) || YES = 1 ||
> Oedo Tai vs. Thunder Rock (Stardom Goddesses of Destiny) || YES = 1 ||
> Hideki Suzuki vs. Takuya Nomura (BJW 20/06) || YES = 3 ||
> Masashi Takeda vs. Isami Kodaka (BJW 20/06) || YES = 4 ||
> Kazuchika Okada vs. Minoru Suzuki (Minoru Suzuki 30th Anniversary Festival - Day 1) || YES = 3 ||
> Shigehiro Irie vs. Kazusada Higuchi (DDT What Are You Doing) || YES = 1 ||
> Daisuke Harada vs. Hitoshi Kumano (NOAH Navigation With Emerald Spirits - Day 8) || YES = 1 ||
> Takashi Sugiura vs. Kenoh (NOAH Navigation With Emerald Spirits - Day 8) || YES = 1 ||
> MaxiMuM vs. Tribe Vanguard (Dragon Gate Rainbow Gate - Day 9) || YES = 1 ||
> Jake Lee vs. Kento Miyahara (AJPW Dynamite Series - Day 12) || YES = 1 ||
> Kazusada Higuchi vs. Konosuke Takeshita vs. MAO vs. Masashi Takeda (DDT Live! Maji Manji #10) || YES = 1 ||
> Katsuhiko Nakajima & Masa Kitamiya vs. Hideyoshi Kamitani & Takuya Nomura (Riki Choshu Produce Power Hall) || YES = 2 ||
> Kento Miyahara, Naoya Nomura & Yoshitatsu vs. Joe Doering, KAI & Zeus (AJPW Summer Action Series - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Momo Watanabe vs. Hazuki (Stardom Bright Summer ~ RISE vs. Stardom) || YES = 1 ||
> Jun Tonsho, Kaz Hayashi, Masayuki Kono & Shuji Kondo vs. Strong Hearts (W-1 WRESTLE-1 Tour 2018 Symbol - Day 3) || YES = 1 ||
> Natural Vibes vs. ANTIAS (Dragon Gate Kobe Pro-Wrestling Festival) || YES = 1 ||
> Bandido & MaxiMuM vs. Tribe Vanguard (Dragon Gate Kobe Pro-Wrestling Festival) || YES = 1 ||
> Big Ben vs. Tribe Vanguard (Dragon Gate Kobe Pro-Wrestling Festival) || YES = 2 ||
> Violent Giants vs. Gianni Valletta & TAJIRI (AJPW Summer Action Series - Day 6) || YES = 1 ||
> ALL OUT vs. Cassandra Miyagi, DASH Chisako & Meiko Satomura (DDT Live! Maji Manji #12) || YES = 1 ||
> Kento Miyahara vs. Zeus (AJPW Summer Action Series - Day 11) || YES = 2 ||
> Akitoshi Saito, Masato Tanaka, Naomichi Marufuji & Takashi Sugiura vs. Go Shiozaki, Katsuhiko Nakajima, Kenoh & Masa Kitamiya (NOAH Departure) || YES = 1 ||
> Kagetsu vs. Mayu Iwatani (Stardom X Stardom) || YES = 1 ||
> Daisuke Sekimoto & Hideki Suzuki vs. Fuminori Abe & Takuya Nomura (BJW Midsummer Korakuen 2 Battles - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> 50 Funky Powers, Akitoshi Saito, Masato Tanaka & Naomichi Marufuji vs. Atsushi Kotoge, Kaito Kiyomiya, Katsuhiko Nakajima, Kenoh & Masa Kitamiya (NOAH Kawasaki Sports Association 70th Anniversary - NOAH vs. Kawasaki Festival) || YES = 1 ||
> Takashi Sugiura vs. Go Shiozaki (NOAH Kawasaki Sports Association 70th Anniversary - NOAH vs. Kawasaki Festival) || YES = 2 ||
> Miyu Yamashita vs. Yuu (TJP Brand New Wrestling 2 ~ Now It’s Time To Attack ~) || YES = 2 ||
> Zeus vs. Shuji Ishikawa (AJPW Summer Explosion Series - Day 9) || YES = 2 ||
> Masashi Takeda vs. Jun Kasai (FREEDOMS/Jun Kasai Produce Tokyo Death Match Carnival 2018 ~ Crazy Monkey 20th Anniversary ~) || YES = 3 ||
> Atsushi Aoki & Jun Akiyama vs. Daisuke Harada & Takashi Sugiura (NOAH Naomichi Marufuji 20th Anniversary Show ~ Flight ~) || YES = 1 ||
> Hideo Itami vs. Naomichi Marufuji (NOAH Naomichi Marufuji 20th Anniversary Show ~ Flight ~) || YES = 2 ||
> ANTIAS vs. MaxiMuM & Tribe Vanguard (Dragon Gate Storm Gate - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Okami vs. Fuminori Abe & Takuya Nomura (BJW 06/09) || YES = 1 ||
> Hideki Suzuki vs. Yasufumi Nakanoue (BJW Big Japan Death Vegas) || YES = 1 ||
> Hikaru Shida vs. Aja Kong (OZ Academy Flower Bloom in Yokohama) || YES = 1 ||
> Jake Lee vs. Jun Akiyama (AJPW Royal Road Tournament - Day 3) || YES = 1 ||
> Jake Lee vs. Kento Miyahara (AJPW Royal Road Tournament - Day 5) || YES = 1 ||
> Mayu Iwatani vs. Momo Watanabe (Stardom 5STAR Grand Prix - Day 9) || YES = 1 ||
> Mayu Iwatani vs. Utami Hayashishita (Stardom 5STAR Grand Prix - Day 9) || YES = 1 ||
> Masaaki Mochizuki & Shun Skywalker vs. Tribe Vanguard (Dragon Gate Dangerous Gate) || YES = 1 ||
> Hiroyo Matsumoto vs. Nanae Takahashi (SEAdLINNNG d-Higher) || YES = 1 ||
> Arisa Nakajima vs. Rina Yamashita (SEAdLINNNG d-Higher) || YES = 1 ||
> Takashi Sugiura vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima (NOAH Global Junior League - Day 10) || YES = 2 ||
> MaxiMuM vs. R.E.D. (Dragon Gate The Gate of Victory - Day 4) || YES = 1 ||
> Emi Sakura vs. Mei Suruga (Gatoh Move Japan Tour #384) || YES = 1 ||
> MAO vs. Sanshiro Takagi (DDT Ryogoku Peter Pan) || YES = 1 ||
> HARASHIMA & Yukio Sakaguchi vs. Team Dream Futures (DDT Ryogoku Peter Pan) || YES = 1 ||
> CIMA vs. Konosuke Takeshita (DDT Ryogoku Peter Pan) || YES = 1 ||
> Danshoku Dino vs. Daisuke Sasaki (DDT Ryogoku Peter Pan) || YES = 1 ||
> Zeus vs. Kento Miyahara (AJPW Raising An Army Memorial Series - Day 11) || YES = 1 ||
> Momo Watanabe vs. Mayu Iwatani (Stardom True Fight) || YES = 3 ||
> 
> Europe Indy:
> Doug Williams vs. Michael May (OTT Contenders 5) || YES = 1 ||
> Jordan Devlin vs. Darren Kearney (OTT Contenders 5) || YES = 1 ||
> Grizzled Young Veterans vs. Moustache Mountain (PROGRESS Chapter 61: Don’t Touch Me… Don’t… Don’t Touch Me) || YES = 1 ||
> Pete Dunne vs. Joseph Conners (PROGRESS Chapter 61: Don’t Touch Me… Don’t… Don’t Touch Me) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Brooks vs. Will Ospreay (PROGRESS Chapter 61: Don’t Touch Me… Don’t… Don’t Touch Me) || YES = 4 ||
> Travis Banks vs. Chris Brookes (PROGRESS Chapter 61: Don’t Touch Me… Don’t… Don’t Touch Me) || YES = 3 ||
> Monster Consulting & Ringkampf vs. RISE (wXw Back To The Roots XVII) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Brooks vs. Ryan Smile (RevPro High Stakes) || YES = 1 ||
> Mark Andrews vs. Will Ospreay (RevPro High Stakes) || YES = 2 ||
> Moustache Mountain vs. Suzuki-gun (RevPro High Stakes) || YES = 5 ||
> Chris Brookes vs. Trent Seven vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (PROGRESS Chapter 62: Fear No More, Come To Dust) || YES = 2 ||
> Travis Banks vs. TK Cooper (PROGRESS Chapter 62: Fear No More, Come To Dust) || YES = 1 ||
> *WALTER vs. Timothy Thatcher (PROGRESS Chapter 62: Fear No More, Come To Dust) || YES = 21 ||*
> Travis Banks vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (OTT Homecoming - Dublin) || YES = 1 ||
> Keith Lee vs. Mike Bailey (OTT Homecoming - Dublin) || YES = 2 ||
> Jordan Devlin vs. Timothy Thatcher (OTT Homecoming - Dublin) || YES = 1 ||
> The Kings of the North vs. The Rapture (OTT Homecoming - Dublin) || YES = 1 ||
> Chuck Taylor vs. Mark Haskins (OTT Homecoming - Belfast) || YES = 1 ||
> Keith Lee vs. Timothy Thatcher (OTT Homecoming - Belfast) || YES = 1 ||
> The Rapture vs. The Kings of the North (OTT Homecoming - Belfast) || YES = 1 ||
> David Starr vs. Mike Bailey (RevPro Live At The Cockpit 26) || YES = 1 ||
> Travis Banks vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (RevPro Live At The Cockpit 26) || YES = 1 ||
> Tyler Bate vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (PROGRESS Chapter 63: Take Me Underground) || YES = 7 ||
> British Strong Style vs. David Starr & Matt Riddle (PROGRESS Chapter 63: Take Me Underground) || YES = 4 ||
> Mark Davis vs. WALTER (PROGRESS Chapter 63: Take Me Underground) || YES = 6 ||
> David Starr vs. WALTER (FCP A Tribute to Francois Trebec) || YES = 2 ||
> Jonah Rock vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (PROGRESS Chapter 64: Thunderbastards Are Go!) || YES = 1 ||
> Chris Brookes vs. Eddie Dennis vs. Mark Andrews vs. Morgan Webster vs. Pete Dunne vs. TK Cooper vs. Trent Seven vs. Tyler Bate (PROGRESS Chapter 64: Thunderbastards Are Go!) || YES = 1 ||
> Alexander James vs. Timothy Thatcher (AMBITION 9) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. WALTER (AMBITION 9) || YES = 3 ||
> Mike Bailey vs. Timothy Thatcher (AMBITION 9) || YES = 1 ||
> Lucky Kid vs. Timothy Thatcher (wXw 16 Carat Gold - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> John Klinger vs. Ilja Dragunov vs. WALTER (wXw 16 Carat Gold - Day 2) || YES = 6 ||
> Absolute Andy vs. Timothy Thatcher (wXw 16 Carat Gold - Day 3) || YES = 1 ||
> Ringkampf vs. RISE (wXw 16 Carat Gold - Day 3) || YES = 1 ||
> Absolute Andy vs. David Starr (wXw 16 Carat Gold - Day 3) || YES = 2 ||
> David Starr vs. WALTER (Defiant Lights Out) || YES = 1 ||
> Ilja Dragunov vs. David Starr vs. Travis Banks vs. WALTER (wXw We Love Wrestling Tour: London) || YES = 1 ||
> Travis Banks vs. Morgan Webster (PROGRESS Chapter 65: Have Some Faith In The Sound) || YES = 1 ||
> David Starr vs. WALTER (Defiant Road to No Regrets) || YES = 1 ||
> Jordynne Grace vs. Livvii Grace (EVE #SHEVOLUTION) || YES = 1 ||
> The Angel Cruzers vs. The Kings of the North (OTT Martina’s Gaff Party 3: Sayonara Session Moth) || YES = 1 ||
> LJ Cleary vs. Joey Janela vs. Martina The Session Moth vs. Joey Janela vs. TK Cooper (OTT Martina’s Gaff Party 3: Sayonara Session Moth) || YES = 1 ||
> Jordan Devlin vs. Angelico (OTT Martina’s Gaff Party 3: Sayonara Session Moth) || YES = 1 ||
> A-Kid vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (Triple W Total Rumble 8) || YES = 1 ||
> Lucky Kid vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (wXw We Love Wrestling Tour: Frankfurt) || YES = 1 ||
> Ilja Dragunov vs. WALTER (wXw Superstars of Wrestling) || YES = 2 ||
> Doug Williams vs. Pete Dunne (PROGRESS Chapter 68: Super Strong Style 16 - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Angelico vs. Mark Andrews (PROGRESS Chapter 68: Super Strong Style 16 - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Chris Brookes vs. Kassius Ohno (PROGRESS Chapter 68: Super Strong Style 16 - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Angelico vs. Keith Lee (PROGRESS Chapter 68: Super Strong Style 16 - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> David Starr vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (PROGRESS Chapter 68: Super Strong Style 16 - Day 2) || YES = 6 ||
> Kassius Ohno vs. Tyler Bate (PROGRESS Chapter 68: Super Strong Style 16 - Day 2) || YES = 4 ||
> Travis Banks vs. WALTER (PROGRESS Chapter 68: Super Strong Style 16 - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> David Starr vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (wXw Shotgun #353) || YES = 1 ||
> Aussie Open vs. The Chosen Bros (RevPro Epic Encounter) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Will Ospreay (OTT ScrapperMania IV) || YES = 4 ||
> Jeff Cobb vs. Tomohiro Ishii (OTT ScrapperMania IV) || YES = 2 ||
> The Rapture vs. The Angel Cruzers (OTT ScrapperMania IV) || YES = 1 ||
> Keith Lee vs. Minoru Suzuki (OTT ScrapperMania IV) || YES = 2 ||
> Jordan Devlin vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (OTT ScrapperMania IV) || YES = 4 ||
> WALTER vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (wXw We Love Wrestling Tour: Hamburg) || YES = 2 ||
> David Starr vs. WALTER (PROGRESS Chapter 69: Be Here Now) || YES = 2 ||
> David Starr & Jordan Devlin vs. Low Ki & WALTER (OTT A Haven For Monsters) || YES = 1 ||
> Jordan Devlin vs. Will Ospreay (PROGRESS Chapter 72: Got Got Need) || YES = 1 ||
> Chris Ridgeway vs. Mark Davis (PROGRESS Chapter 72: Got Got Need) || YES = 1 ||
> Suzuki-gun vs. CHAOS (RevPro/NJPW Strong Style Evolved UK - Day 1) || YES = 5 ||
> Kazuchika Okada vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (RevPro/NJPW Strong Style Evolved UK - Day 2) || YES = 4 ||
> Tomohiro Ishii vs. Minoru Suzuki (RevPro/NJPW Strong Style Evolved UK - Day 2) || YES = 3 ||
> Mike Bailey vs. WALTER (Riptide International Waters) || YES = 2 ||
> Jordan Devlin vs. WALTER (OTT Wrestlerama 2) || YES = 6 ||
> WALTER vs. Will Ospreay (Defiant Stacked) || YES = 4 ||
> Jimmy Havoc vs. Will Ospreay (PROGRESS Chapter 75: These Violent Delights Have Violent Ends) || YES = 1 ||
> Mark Haskins vs. Matt Riddle (PROGRESS Chapter 76: Hello Wembley!) || YES = 1 ||
> Ilja Dragunov vs. Pete Dunne (PROGRESS Chapter 76: Hello Wembley!) || YES = 2 ||
> WALTER vs. Tyler Bate (PROGRESS Chapter 76: Hello Wembley!) || YES = 6 ||
> KUSHIDA vs. Tomohiro Ishii (OTT Fourth Year Anniversary) || YES = 1 ||
> Minoru Suzuki vs. Timothy Thatcher (OTT Fourth Year Anniversary) || YES = 2 ||
> WALTER vs. Will Ospreay (OTT Fourth Year Anniversary) || YES = 2 ||
> 
> US Indy:
> David Starr vs. Joey Janela (Beyond Heavy Lies The Crown) || YES = 1 ||
> Keith Lee vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (PWG Mystery Vortex V) || YES = 4 ||
> The Chosen Bros vs. Ringkampf (PWG Mystery Vortex V) || YES = 3 ||
> Eddie Kingston vs. Leo Howlett (NWL 13/01) || YES = 1 ||
> Catch Point vs. Ringkampf (EVOLVE 98) || YES = 2 ||
> AR Fox vs. Matt Riddle (EVOLVE 98) || YES = 1 ||
> Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Darby Allin (EVOLVE 98) || YES = 7 ||
> Fred Yehi vs. Timothy Thatcher (EVOLVE 99) || YES = 2 ||
> WALTER vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (EVOLVE 99) || YES = 6 ||
> Keith Lee vs. Chris Dickinson (EVOLVE 99) || YES = 1 ||
> Markus Crane vs. SHLAK (GCW Hit ‘Em Up) || YES = 1 ||
> B-Boy vs. Daniel Makabe (3-2-1 BATTLE! Battle Rumble) || YES = 1 ||
> Jonathan Gresham vs. Mike Quackenbush (Beyond Spirit of 76) || YES = 1 ||
> David Starr vs. Matt Riddle (Beyond Spirit of 76) || YES = 2 ||
> Jeff Cobb vs. Matt Riddle (MLW Road to the World Championship) || YES = 2 ||
> Darby Allin vs. Sami Callihan (MLW Road to the World Championship) || YES = 2 ||
> Chet Sterling vs. John Skyler (CWF Mid-Atlantic Worldwide 14/02) || YES = 1 ||
> Michael Elgin vs. Tetsuya Naito (REVOLVER Friday the 16th Naito Takes Dayton) || YES = 1 ||
> James Drake vs. Matt Riddle (EVOLVE 100) || YES = 4 ||
> Keith Lee vs. AR Fox (EVOLVE 100) || YES = 1 ||
> Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Austin Theory (EVOLVE 100) || YES = 1 ||
> Chris Dickinson vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (EVOLVE 101) || YES = 1 ||
> Keith Lee vs. Tracy Williams (EVOLVE 101) || YES = 1 ||
> Austin Theory vs. Darby Allin vs. Jaka vs. Matt Riddle (EVOLVE 101) || YES = 1 ||
> CW Anderson vs. Dasher Hatfield (BLPW Jar of Flies) || YES = 1 ||
> Bandido & Flamita vs. The Rascalz (PWG Time Is A Flat Circle) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Brooks vs. Will Ospreay (PWG Time Is A Flat Circle) || YES = 1 ||
> Jeff Cobb vs. Jonah Rock (PWG Time Is A Flat Circle) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (PWG Time Is A Flat Circle) || YES = 1 ||
> Trevor Lee vs. Roy Wilkins (CWF Mid-Atlantic Worldwide 14/03) || YES = 2 ||
> Tom Lawlor vs. WALTER (GCW Matt Riddle’s Bloodsport) || YES = 7 ||
> Nick Gage vs. Timothy Thatcher (GCW Matt Riddle’s Bloodsport) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Minoru Suzuki (GCW Matt Riddle’s Bloodsport) || YES = 9 ||
> AR Fox vs. Will Ospreay (EVOLVE 102) || YES = 2 ||
> Daisuke Sekimoto & Munenori Sawa vs. Ringkampf (EVOLVE 102) || YES = 9 ||
> Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Matt Riddle (EVOLVE 102) || YES = 8 ||
> Jeff Cobb vs. Tomohiro Ishii (WrestleCon Mark Hitchcock Memorial Supershow) || YES = 4 ||
> Bandido & Flamita vs. Rey Fenix & Rey Horus (WrestleCon Mark Hitchcock Memorial Supershow) || YES = 3 ||
> Adam Brooks vs. Sammy Guevara vs. Shane Strickland vs. Will Ospreay (WrestleCon Mark Hitchock Memorial Supershow) || YES = 1 ||
> Timothy Thatcher vs. Toni Storm (Beyond/WWR Lit Up) || YES = 1 ||
> Dominic Garrini vs. Timothy Thatcher (EVOLVE 103) || YES = 1 ||
> Jaka vs. Munenori Sawa (EVOLVE 103) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Daisuke Sekimoto (EVOLVE 103) || YES = 1 ||
> CHAOS vs. Flip Gordon, Kota Ibushi & Shane Strickland (RevPro WrestleCon) || YES = 1 ||
> Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Tomohiro Ishii (RevPro WrestleCon) || YES = 6 ||
> Munenori Sawa vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (WWN Supershow: Mercury Rising) || YES = 1 ||
> Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Keith Lee (WWN Supershow: Mercury Rising) || YES = 3 ||
> Catch Point vs. Ringkampf (WWN Supershow: Mercury Rising) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Will Ospreay (WWN Supershow: Mercury Rising) || YES = 6 ||
> DJZ vs. Eli Everfly vs. ****** Loco vs. KTB vs. Teddy Hart vs. Tony Deppen (GCW Joey Janela’s Spring Break 2) || YES = 2 ||
> PCO vs. WALTER (GCW Joey Janela’s Spring Break 2) || YES = 9 ||
> WALTER vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (PROGRESS Chapter 67: Bourbon Is Also A Biscuit) || YES = 5 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Shane Strickland (MLW The World Championship Final) || YES = 3 ||
> Bandido vs. Taiji Ishimori (PWG All Star Weekend 14 - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Ringkampf vs. Violence Unlimited (PWG All Star Weekend 14 - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> The Chosen Bros vs. The Young Bucks vs. The Rascalz (PWG All Star Weekend 14 - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> Chris Dickinson vs. PCO (BLP Slamilton) || YES = 1 ||
> Aero Boy vs. Ciclope vs. Miedo Extremo (IWA-MS King of the Deathmatches - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> John Wayne Murdoch vs. Nick Gage vs. SHLAK (IWA-MS King of the Deathmatches - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Shane Strickland (EVOLVE 104) || YES = 3 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Keith Lee (EVOLVE 105) || YES = 2 ||
> Eddie Kingston vs. Fred Yehi (AAW Take No Prisoners) || YES = 3 ||
> Eric Ryan vs. Miedo Extremo (GCW Tournament of Survival 3) || YES = 1 ||
> Alex Colon vs. Ciclope (GCW Tournament of Survival 3) || YES = 1 ||
> Drew Parker vs. Rickey Shane Page (CZW Tournament of Death 17) || YES = 1 ||
> Jimmy Lloyd vs. Rickey Shane Page (CZW Tournament of Death 17) || YES = 1 ||
> Darby Allin vs. WALTER (EVOLVE 106) || YES = 6 ||
> Cage vs. Mil Muertes (Lucha Underground: Season 4, Episode 5) || YES = 1 ||
> Daniel Makabe vs. Timothy Thatcher (3-2-1 BATTLE! Wet Hot Seattle Summer) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Shane Strickland (EVOLVE 108) || YES = 3 ||
> Joey Janela vs. Darby Allin (EVOLVE 109) || YES = 1 ||
> Darby Allin vs. Matt Riddle (EVOLVE 110) || YES = 1 ||
> Maxwell Jacob Friedman vs. Nate Webb (GCW Joey Janela’s Lost In New York) || YES = 1 ||
> Mil Muertes vs. The Mack (Lucha Underground: Season 4, Episode 11) || YES = 1 ||
> SoCal Uncensored vs. The Briscoes (ALL IN Zero Hour) || YES = 1 ||
> Nick Aldis vs. Cody (ALL IN) || YES = 5 ||
> Hangman Page vs. Joey Janela (ALL IN) || YES = 5 ||
> Kenny Omega vs. Penta El Zero (ALL IN) || YES = 8 ||
> Kazuchika Okada vs. Marty Scurll (ALL IN) || YES = 5 ||
> Bandido, Rey Fenix & Rey Mysterio vs. The Golden Elite (ALL IN) || YES = 5 ||
> Alex Colon vs. Masashi Takeda (GCW NGI3: Thy Kingdom Come) || YES = 1 ||
> 
> WWE:
> Roman Reigns vs. Samoa Joe (RAW 01/01) || YES = 6 ||
> Johnny Gargano vs. The Velveteen Dream (NXT 24/01) || YES = 4 ||
> The Undisputed Era vs. The Authors of Pain (NXT Takeover: Philadelphia) || YES = 3 ||
> *Adam Cole vs. Aleister Black (NXT Takeover: Philadelphia) || YES = 16 ||*
> *Andrade Almas vs. Johnny Gargano (NXT Takeover: Philadelphia) || YES = 38 ||*
> *30-Man Royal Rumble (Royal Rumble) || YES = 10 ||*
> Brock Lesnar vs. Braun Strowman vs. Kane (Royal Rumble) || YES = 1 ||
> 30-Woman Royal Rumble (Royal Rumble) || YES = 1 ||
> Asuka vs. Sasha Banks (RAW 29/01) || YES = 2 ||
> TJP vs. Tyler Bate (205 Live 30/01) || YES = 2 ||
> Roderick Strong vs. Tyler Bate (NXT 31/01) || YES = 4 ||
> Hideo Itami vs. Roderick Strong (205 Live 06/02) || YES = 3 ||
> SAnitY vs. The Undisputed Era (NXT 07/02) || YES = 3 ||
> Apollo Crews vs. Bray Wyatt vs. Finn Bálor vs. Matt Hardy vs. Seth Rollins (RAW 12/02) || YES = 1 ||
> Drew Gulak vs. Tony Nese (205 Live 13/02) || YES = 2 ||
> Pete Dunne vs. Roderick Strong (NXT 14/02) || YES = 5 ||
> Braun Strowman vs. Elias vs. Finn Bálor vs. John Cena vs. Roman Reigns vs. Seth Rollins vs. The Miz (RAW 19/02) || YES = 4 ||
> Andrade Almas vs. Johnny Gargano (NXT 21/02) || YES = 7 ||
> Alexa Bliss vs. Bayley vs. Mandy Rose vs. Mickie James vs. Sasha Banks vs. Sonya Deville (Elimination Chamber) || YES = 2 ||
> Asuka vs. Nia Jax (Elimination Chamber) || YES = 2 ||
> AJ Styles vs. John Cena (SmackDown Live 27/02) || YES = 1 ||
> Cedric Alexander vs. TJP (205 Live 27/02) || YES = 1 ||
> Kalisto vs. Roderick Strong (205 Live 27/02) || YES = 4 ||
> Jinder Mahal vs. Randy Orton (SmackDown Live 06/03) || YES = 1 ||
> Buddy Murphy vs. Mustafa Ali (205 Live 06/03) || YES = 1 ||
> AJ Styles vs. Baron Corbin vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. John Cena vs. Kevin Owens vs. Sami Zayn (Fastlane) || YES = 4 ||
> Cedric Alexander vs. Roderick Strong (205 Live 13/03) || YES = 2 ||
> Pete Dunne vs. Adam Cole (NXT 14/03) || YES = 1 ||
> Danny Burch & Oney Lorcan vs. Pete Dunne & Roderick Strong (NXT 21/03) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Kassius Ohno (NXT 21/03) || YES = 1 ||
> Finn Bálor vs. Seth Rollins (RAW 02/04) || YES = 1 ||
> *Adam Cole vs. EC3 vs. Killian Dain vs. Lars Sullivan vs. Ricochet vs. The Velveteen Dream (NXT Takeover: New Orleans) || YES = 23 ||*
> Ember Moon vs. Shayna Baszler (NXT Takeover: New Orleans) || YES = 4 ||
> *Andrade Almas vs. Aleister Black (NXT Takeover: New Orleans) || YES = 20 ||*
> *Johnny Gargano vs. Tommaso Ciampa (NXT Takeover: New Orleans) || YES = 27 ||*
> The Miz vs. Finn Bálor vs. Seth Rollins (WrestleMania 34) || YES = 8 ||
> Charlotte Flair vs. Asuka (WrestleMania 34) || YES = 8 ||
> Randy Orton vs. Bobby Roode vs. Jinder Mahal vs. Rusev (WrestleMania 34) || YES = 2 ||
> *Kurt Angle & Ronda Rousey vs. Stephanie McMahon & Triple H (WrestleMania 34) || YES = 16 ||*
> Daniel Bryan & Shane McMahon vs. Kevin Owens & Sami Zayn (WrestleMania 34) || YES = 4 ||
> AJ Styles vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (WrestleMania 34) || YES = 3 ||
> AJ Styles vs. Daniel Bryan (SmackDown 10/04) || YES = 3 ||
> Akira Tozawa & Hideo Itami vs. Gran Metalik & Hideo Itami (205 Live 17/04) || YES = 1 ||
> Killian Dain vs. Lars Sullivan (NXT 18/04) || YES = 1 ||
> Drew Gulak vs. Kalisto vs. Mustafa Ali vs. TJP vs. Tony Nese (205 Live 24/04) || YES = 3 ||
> Cedric Alexander vs. Kalisto (Greatest Royal Rumble) || YES = 1 ||
> Seth Rollins vs. Finn Bálor vs. Samoa Joe vs. The Miz (Greatest Royal Rumble) || YES = 1 ||
> Seth Rollins vs. Finn Bálor (RAW 30/04) || YES = 3 ||
> *Seth Rollins vs. The Miz (Backlash) || YES = 12 ||*
> AJ Styles vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (Backlash) || YES = 1 ||
> Roman Reigns vs. Samoa Joe (Backlash) || YES = 1 ||
> Jeff Hardy vs. The Miz (SmackDown 08/05) || YES = 2 ||
> Buddy Murphy vs. Mustafa Ali (205 Live 08/05) || YES = 1 ||
> AJ Styles vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (SmackDown 15/05) || YES = 1 ||
> Danny Burch, Oney Lorcan & Pete Dunne vs. The Undisputed Era (NXT 16/05) || YES = 2 ||
> Daniel Bryan vs. The Miz (WWE Live 17/05) || YES = 1 ||
> Daniel Bryan vs. Jeff Hardy (SmackDown 22/05) || YES = 1 ||
> Akira Tozawa vs. Hideo Itami (205 Live 22/05) || YES = 1 ||
> Cedric Alexander vs. Buddy Murphy (205 Live 29/05) || YES = 4 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Zack Gibson (NXT Live 12/06) || YES = 1 ||
> Pete Dunne vs. Kyle O’Reilly (NXT 13/06) || YES = 4 ||
> Drew Gulak vs. Jack Gallagher (UK Championship Tournament First-Round) || YES = 3 ||
> *The Undisputed Era vs. Danny Burch & Oney Lorcan (NXT Takeover: Chicago) || YES = 18 ||*
> Ricochet vs. The Velveteen Dream (NXT Takeover: Chicago) || YES = 7 ||
> Aleister Black vs. Lars Sullivan (NXT Takeover: Chicago) || YES = 2 ||
> *Johnny Gargano vs. Tommaso Ciampa (NXT Takeover: Chicago) || YES = 18 ||*
> Big Cass vs. Daniel Bryan (Money In The Bank) || YES = 1 ||
> AJ Styles vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (Money In The Bank) || YES = 5 ||
> Nia Jax vs. Ronda Rousey (Money In The Bank) || YES = 1 ||
> Bobby Roode vs. Braun Strowman vs. Finn Bálor vs. Kevin Owens vs. Kofi Kingston vs. Rusev vs. Samoa Joe vs. The Miz (Money In The Bank) || YES = 2 ||
> Seth Rollins vs. Dolph Ziggler (RAW 18/06) || YES = 1 ||
> Big E vs. Daniel Bryan vs. Rusev vs. Samoa Joe vs. The Miz (SmackDown 19/06) || YES = 6 ||
> Buddy Murphy vs. Hideo Itami vs. Mustafa Ali (205 Live 19/06) || YES = 1 ||
> British Strong Style vs. The Undisputed Era (UK Championship Tournament - Day 1) || YES = 4 ||
> Travis Banks vs. Zack Gibson (UK Championship Tournament - Day 1) || YES = 3 ||
> The Undisputed Era vs. Moustache Mountain (UK Championship Tournament - Day 2) || YES = 6 ||
> Aleister Black & Ricochet vs. EC3 & The Velveteen Dream (UK Championship Tournament - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Pete Dunne vs. Zack Gibson (UK Championship Tournament - Day 2) || YES = 4 ||
> Moustache Mountain & Ricochet vs. The Undisputed Era (NXT 27/06) || YES = 3 ||
> Buddy Murphy vs. Mustafa Ali (205 Live 03/07) || YES = 9 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Danny Burch (NXT 11/07) || YES = 1 ||
> Moustache Mountain vs. The Undisputed Era (NXT 11/07) || YES = 8 ||
> AJ Styles vs. Rusev (Extreme Rules) || YES = 3 ||
> Drew McIntyre vs. Finn Bálor vs. Roman Reigns (RAW 16/07) || YES = 1 ||
> Aleister Black vs. Tommaso Ciampa (NXT 25/07) || YES = 4 ||
> The Bar vs. The New Day (SmackDown 07/08) || YES = 2 ||
> The Undisputed Era vs. Moustache Mountain (NXT Takeover: Brooklyn) || YES = 8 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Ricochet (NXT Takeover: Brooklyn) || YES = 6 ||
> Shayna Baszler vs. Kairi Sane (NXT Takeover: Brooklyn) || YES = 4 ||
> Tommaso Ciampa vs. Johnny Gargano (NXT Takeover: Brooklyn) || YES = 6 ||
> Dolph Ziggler vs. Seth Rollins (SummerSlam) || YES = 3 ||
> AJ Styles vs. Samoa Joe (SummerSlam) || YES = 5 ||
> Daniel Bryan vs. The Miz (SummerSlam) || YES = 4 ||
> Brock Lesnar vs. Roman Reigns (SummerSlam) || YES = 1 ||
> Buddy Murphy & Tony Nese vs. Lucha House Party (205 Live 21/08) || YES = 4 ||
> Pete Dunne vs. Zack Gibson (NXT 22/08) || YES = 1 ||
> Seth Rollins vs. Kevin Owens (RAW 27/08) || YES = 1 ||
> Andrade Almas vs. Daniel Bryan (SmackDown 28/08) || YES = 1 ||
> Buddy Murphy vs. Kalisto (205 Live 28/08) || YES = 2 ||
> Johnny Gargano vs. The Velveteen Dream (NXT 05/09) || YES = 2 ||
> Killer Kelly vs. Meiko Satomura (Mae Young Classic First Round) || YES = 6 ||
> *Jeff Hardy vs. Randy Orton (Hell In A Cell) || YES = 14 ||*
> Charlotte Flair vs. Becky Lynch (Hell In A Cell) || YES = 2 ||
> Dolph Ziggler & Drew McIntyre vs. The Shield (Hell In A Cell) || YES = 6 ||
> AJ Styles vs. Samoa Joe (Hell In A Cell) || YES = 2 ||
> Ronda Rousey vs. Alexa Bliss (Hell In A Cell) || YES = 2 ||
> Pete Dunne vs. Ricochet (NXT 19/09) || YES = 5 ||
> Otis Dozovic vs. Tommaso Ciampa (NXT 26/09) || YES = 1 ||
> Meiko Satomura vs. Mercedes Martinez (Mae Young Classic Second Round) || YES = 6 ||
> Cedric Alexander vs. Buddy Murphy (Super Show-Down) || YES = 1 ||
> AJ Styles vs. Samoa Joe (Super Show-Down) || YES = 4 ||
> Braun Strowman, Dolph Ziggler & Drew McIntyre vs. The Shield (Super Show-Down) || YES = 1 ||
> Braun Strowman, Dolph Ziggler & Drew McIntyre vs. The Shield (RAW 08/10) || YES = 1 ||
> Ricochet vs. Adam Cole vs. Pete Dunne (NXT 10/10) || YES = 5 ||
> Pete Dunne vs. Noam Dar (NXT UK 17/10) || YES = 2 ||
> Dolph Ziggler & Drew McIntyre vs. The Shield (RAW 22/10) || YES = 1 ||
> Meiko Satomura vs. Toni Storm (Mae Young Classic Semi-Final) || YES = 1 ||
> Kairi Sane vs. Shayna Baszler (Evolution) || YES = 2 ||
> Becky Lynch vs. Charlotte Flair (Evolution) || YES = 7 ||
> AJ Styles vs. Daniel Bryan (SmackDown 30/10) || YES = 6 ||
> Noam Dar vs. Zack Gibson (NXT UK 31/10) || YES = 1 ||
> 
> ROH:
> Best Friends vs. Dragon Lee & Titan vs. The Young Bucks (TV 20/01) || YES = 1 ||
> Jay Lethal vs. Jonathan Gresham (Honor Reigns Supreme) || YES = 5 ||
> Marty Scurll vs. Punishment Martinez (16th Anniversary Show) || YES = 1 ||
> The Hung Bucks vs. SoCal Uncensored (16th Anniversary) || YES = 4 ||
> *Dalton Castle vs. Jay Lethal (16th Anniversary Show) || YES = 11 ||*
> Hangman Page vs. Kota Ibushi (Supercard of Honor XII) || YES = 9 ||
> SoCal Uncensored vs. Flip Gordon & The Young Bucks (Supercard of Honor XII) || YES = 5 ||
> The Briscoes vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Jay Lethal (Supercard of Honor XII) || YES = 1 ||
> Cody vs. Kenny Omega (Supercard of Honor XII) || YES = 3 ||
> Dalton Castle vs. Marty Scurll (Supercard of Honor XII) || YES = 2 ||
> Jay Lethal vs. Jonathan Gresham (Masters of the Craft) || YES = 3 ||
> Super Smash Bros vs. The Young Bucks (War of the Worlds: Toronto) || YES = 2 ||
> The Hung Bucks vs. Punishment Martinez & The Briscoes (TV 23/06) || YES = 1 ||
> Jay Lethal vs. KUSHIDA (Best In The World) || YES = 1 ||
> The Briscoes vs. The Young Bucks (Best In The World) || YES = 4 ||
> Jay Lethal & Jonathan Gresham vs. The Young Bucks (Honor Re-United: Doncaster) || YES = 1 ||
> Jay Lethal vs. Mark Haskins (Honor Re-United: London) || YES = 2 ||
> Jay Lethal vs. Jonathan Gresham (TV 07/09) || YES = 3 ||
> Jay Lethal vs. Will Ospreay (Death Before Dishonor XVI) || YES = 2 ||
> 
> Impact Wrestling:
> LAX vs. oVe (Impact Wrestling 18/01) || YES = 2 ||
> Austin Aries vs. Johnny Impact (Crossroads) || YES = 1 ||
> Brian Cage vs. Lashley (Impact Wrestling 29/03) || YES = 1 ||
> Aero Star, Drago & King Cuerno vs. Andrew Everett, Dezmond Xavier & DJ Z (Impact Wrestling vs. Lucha Underground) || YES = 1 ||
> Killshot & The Mack vs. LAX (Impact Wrestling vs. Lucha Underground) || YES = 3 ||
> Austin Aries vs. Fenix vs. Pentagon Dark (Impact Wrestling vs. Lucha Underground) || YES = 1 ||
> Fenix vs. Johnny Impact vs. Petey Williams vs. Taiji Ishimori (Slammiversary XVI) || YES = 1 ||
> LAX vs. The OGz (Slammiversary XVI) || YES = 4 ||
> Pentagon Jr. vs. Sami Callihan (Slammiversary XVI) || YES = 8 ||
> Austin Aries vs. Moose (Slammiversary XVI) || YES = 8 ||
> Pentagon Jr. vs. Sami Callihan (Impact Wrestling 23/08) || YES = 1 ||
> Brian Cage vs. Fenix (Impact Wrestling 30/08) || YES = 1 ||
> Tessa Blanchard vs. Taya Valkyrie (Bound For Glory) || YES = 1 ||
> 
> Lucha Libre:
> ***** Casas vs. Sam Adonis (CMLL Lunes Arena Mexico 01/01) || YES = 1 ||
> Fiero, Flyer & Magia Blanca vs. El Coyote, Templario & Yago (CMLL Sabados Arena Mexico) || YES = 1 ||
> Mephisto vs. Titan (CMLL Martes Arena Mexico 23/01) || YES = 1 ||
> Centvrion vs. Metaleon (Mexa Wrestling 27/01) || YES = 1 ||
> Keyra vs. Ricky Marvin (Lucha Memes 01/02) || YES = 1 ||
> Demus 3:16 vs. Fuerza Guerrera (Innova Aztec Power 04/02) || YES = 1 ||
> El Satanico vs. Hechihero (Lucha Memes 05/02) || YES = 1 ||
> CIMA, Extreme Tiger & Rey Horus vs. The Lucha Brothers & Rey Mysterio Jr. (The Crash 16/02) || YES = 2 ||
> El Soberano Jr. vs. Niebla Roja (CMLL Super Viernes 23/02) || YES = 1 ||
> Dr. Cerebro vs. Ricky Marvin (IWRG 04/03) || YES = 2 ||
> Aramis vs. ***** Casas (Lucha Memes 11/03) || YES = 1 ||
> Angel de Oro vs. El Cuatrero (CMLL Homenaje A Dos Leyendas) || YES = 1 ||
> Dragon Lee vs. Laredo Kid vs. Titan vs. Triton (APN 17/03) || YES = 1 ||
> Katigador vs. Vengador (Promociones Tao 21/03) || YES = 2 ||
> Aramis vs. Latigo vs. Moria vs. Septimo Dragon vs. Toxin (Mexa Wrestling 24/03) || YES = 1 ||
> Dr. Cerebro vs. Ricky Marvin (IWRG 25/03) || YES = 1 ||
> El Barbaro Cavernario vs. El Soberano Jr. (CMLL Martes Arena Mexico 27/03) || YES = 4 ||
> LA Park vs. Rey Fenix (The Crash 14/04) || YES = 2 ||
> Arkangel Divino, Black Destiny & Genio del Aire vs. Black Danger, Mirage & Ultimo Maldito (AAA 20/04) || YES = 2 ||
> El Barbaro Cavernario vs. Ricky Marvin (Lucha Memes/Promociones Cara Lucha) || YES = 1 ||
> Fly Star vs. Toxin (Mexa Wrestling 25/04) || YES = 1 ||
> El Soberano Jr. vs. Magia Blanca (CMLL Martes Arena Mexico 01/05) || YES = 1 ||
> El Soberano Jr. vs. ***** Casas (CMLL Super Viernes 11/05) || YES = 1 ||
> Aramis & Astrolux vs. Latigo & Toxin (AAA 18/05) || YES = 1 ||
> La Familia Real vs. Los Ingobernables (CMLL Super Viernes 25/05) || YES = 2 ||
> El Cuatrero vs. Angel de Oro (CMLL Super Viernes 01/06) || YES = 2 ||
> El Hijo de LA Park & LA Park vs. Dragon Lee & Rush (IWRG 17/06) || YES = 1 ||
> LA Park vs. Rush (CMLL Super Viernes 22/06) || YES = 2 ||
> El Barbaro Cavernario vs. King Phoenix (CMLL Super Viernes 29/06) || YES = 2 ||
> El Soberano Jr. vs. El Barbaro Cavernario (CMLL Martes Arena Coliseo Guadalajara) || YES = 1 ||
> Aramis vs. Hechicero (Lucha Memes 22/07) || YES = 1 ||
> Hechicero vs. Stuka Jr. (CMLL Martes Arena Mexico 14/08) || YES = 1 ||
> Joe Lider, Murder Clown & Pagano vs. Los Mercenarios (AAA Triplemania XXVI) || YES = 1 ||
> Daga vs. Hechicero (The Crash 08/09) || YES = 2 ||
> Matt Taven & Volador Jr. vs. El Barbaro Cavernario & Rush (CMLL 85. Aniversario) || YES = 1 ||
> Aeroboy vs. Rey Fenix (GALLI El Adios) || YES = 1 ||
> Volador Jr. vs. El Barbaro Cavernario (CMLL Lunes Arena Puebla) || YES = 1 ||


----------



## fabi1982

Japanese Puroresu said:


> Powerbombs from the turnbuckle to the outside are not safe. The person taking the bump can be seriously injured if the person performing the maneuver screws up. Jumping to the outside from the turnbuckle isn't something I condone but its 100% of the performer doing it not to mess it up. I also don't remember a single spot that was more dangerous in the Jericho vs Omega match (nice Japanese wrestling when it was a Jericho style match btw) than a powerbomb from the turnbuckle to the outside.
> 
> I never brought gender into this, now you have. More faulty logic and assumptions on your behalf. It's dumb when Tanahashi goes from the top turnbuckle and over the barricade. Like I said earlier, the only redeeming quality is that it's his own mistake if he screws up. He's not gonna do it to a guy who won't catch him.
> 
> You have an opinion, your premise was just dumb. Stating that men are afraid to do it initially and now you're trying to say men do way worse. You can't have it both ways. I even acknowledge it was a fun match. Guess you don't really understand what you're saying or can't comprehend what I am. The reason I'm even bothering with this is because its posted in a MOTY candidate thread and one of your reasons is absurd. You can't just say it's subjective because it was aesthetically pleasing. There are certain realities you have to face when forming an opinion. There are some opinions that are better than others. I don't agree with NastyYaffa like 40% of the time but he doesn't make an irrational statement. While Pro wrestling is amusing, and helps us escape reality, we need to understand that the art form itself can't be compromised to where we can no longer escape it. Add that to the reality that male wrestlers have done far worse way more often... Well... This is where I am.


Im not sure if you understand how it went.

1. I said "moves most men wont do"
2. You said "stupid moves and which men wont do them"
3. I named couple of men who first came to mind and gave you also examples of "stupid" moves happening in your favourite promotions
4. You start to insult me

As I said thats why I dont like "argueing" with people in here. I had an opinion, thats it. You have yours, thats fine, but basically calling me stupid that I dont understand what you say (btw I´m German so English is not my native language)...anyways I stay by my comment that most men wont do such moves. Servus.


----------



## DELITE

WWE Evolution

*No but highly recommended: *
Ronda Rousey vs Nikki Bella ******

*No but recommended:*
Kairi Sane vs Shayna Baszler ****3/4*


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

fabi1982 said:


> Im not sure if you understand how it went.
> 
> 1. I said "moves most men wont do"
> 2. You said "stupid moves and which men wont do them"
> 3. I named couple of men who first came to mind and gave you also examples of "stupid" moves happening in your favourite promotions
> 4. You start to insult me
> 
> As I said thats why I dont like "argueing" with people in here. I had an opinion, thats it. You have yours, thats fine, but basically calling me stupid that I dont understand what you say (btw I´m German so English is not my native language)...anyways I stay by my comment that most men wont do such moves. Servus.


Except you said



fabi1982 said:


> **** - and a big YES to Becky vs. Charlotte LWS match
> 
> It wasnt a wrestling clinic*, but what these two women went trough most of the men are afraid of doing.* These two just wanted to show that they can deliver such a "manly" match and they did. Great spots, great brutality. Just a great match!!


And I said:



> I have never met a male wrestler who's afraid of doing literally anything in that match. I've met male wrestlers who wouldn't take a powerbomb off a turnbuckle to the outside because it's stupid. Afraid? Nah.


You then go on to assume my favorite promotions and wrestlers, which is wrong.

I didn't insult you, you're just ignorant. Being ill informed isn't a crime.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Watched Evolution back tonight, wasn't feeling that motivated on Sunday...

*YES to Becky Lynch vs Charlotte - ****1/4*

*No but recommended to Shayna Baszler vs Kairi Sane - ***3/4*

No to the rest, found Toni vs Io especially very underwhelming.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Josh Briggs vs. Luchasaurus
PCO vs. MJF
and Nick Gage vs. G-Raver (Barrel of Thumbtacks)

All *NO* but highly recommended, from Beyond Wrestling '#ITSALIVE' on Halloween night, and in the 4* range.


----------



## Ertan Soner

becky vs charlotte


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

PROGRESS Chapter 77
*YES* Zack Sabre Jr vs WALTER ****¼
So this isn't quite as good as some of their other matches and won't get even nearly the same hype. Obviously this was meant to main event Wembley and I'm sure they would have aimed for a more epic contest in that venue. Unfortunately this match became a formality and there was no prospect of ZSJ winning and that hurt it. But in a vacuum it's still really good and a welcome chapter in their story.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*NJPW Power Struggle 2018:*

*Roppongi 3K vs. Shingo Takagi & Bushi vs. El Desperado & Kanemaru, Power Struggle* *- **** (YES !)*

*Tomohiro Ishii (c) v. Minoru Suzuki - ***** 3/4* *(No/Recommended)*

*Tetsuya Naito v. Zack Sabre Jr. - ****** (YES !)*

*Chris Jericho (c) v. EVIL - *** 3/4 (No/Recommended)*

*WWE Crown Jewel in Saudi Arabia*

Didn't watch the show and I can comfortably give everything a *NO*


----------



## Garmonbozia

*YES* to Jericho vs. EBIL


----------



## TD Stinger

Yes to:

*NJPW Power Struggle: Roppongi 3K vs. Shingo Takagi & Bushi vs. El Desperado & Kanemaru*

MOTN from Power Struggle. Just great, consistent action with a bunch of different run ins and great false finishes. Felt like any team could win at any time.

*NJPW Power Struggle: Evil vs. Chris Jericho*

Not as good Jericho's other matches in NJPW this year, but still felt like a main event match. Jericho pulled out some cool stuff here and Evil delivered in the biggest match of his career.


----------



## MC

*NOAH Global League 2018 - Day One 30/01*

*Yes To:*

*Kenou vs. Kohei Sato ****1/4*

Fantastic match. Kenou was excellent as the underdog in this match, he had this “fuck you, I’m going to kick your ass” attitude despite the size advantage being for Sato. Kenou sold everything perfectly as well, made Sato look like a beast to be reckoned with but also had his moments of shine as well. Sato was tremendous here, his striking looked brutal, his elbows in particular. His selling was good as well, he didn’t run over Kenou; it was a struggle to the end and it was glorious.

*Go Shiozaki vs. Takashi Sugiura ****1/4*

Fantastic match. Starting off hot with the elbow/chops in the corner. This was a much more condensed version of their match earlier in their year but it still had loads going for it. Much more aggression and feeling of hatred between the two. Felt very ampt up. Loads of great striking and an awesome finishing stretch. Lot’s of enjoyment to be had watching this match.

*No But Recommend:*

*Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Naomichi Marufuji ***3/4*

Oh man, Nakajima. He is great. Nakajima’s heel work was great here, his stalling on the outside, purposely trying to annoy Marufuji mixed with his devious smile was pretty great. The striking/counter sequences were pretty cool as well. The built to the finish really well and I loved the KO at the end. Nakajima incorporating that into his matches is a nifty idea. Really love the idea of KO finishes in wrestling, just add that level of unpredictability to the match.

*Rest of the GL Ratings:*
_Kitamiya vs Saito: ***1/4
Harada vs Suzuki: ***1/4_

---
*NJPW Power Struggle 03/11*

*Yes To: Roppongi 3K vs. Shingo Takagi & Bushi vs. El Desperado & Kanemaru *****

The booking of the tournament was messed up with how they set up the finals but they delivered like most 3 Way tags do. Never a dull moment with the teams constantly coming in and out, doing their thing and getting out. Shingo Takagi and Sho looked like stars coming out of this match. Sho was great and absorbing all the punishment he took and making his comebacks. Shingo is in his element destroying junior heavyweights, he can be ultra stiff and show off his raw power. Both brought so much into this match and will do so in the next few months for the Junior Division. The rest all played their parts too and brought something to the table as well. Fun match all round.

*Rest of the PS Ratings:*
_Naito vs ZSJ: ***3/4
Suzuki vs Ishii: ***1/2
EVIL vs Jericho: ***
Goto vs Taichi: **_


---

*AJPW Raising An Army Memorial Series 2018 - Day 11 21/10*

*Yes To: Zeus vs Kento Miyahara ****3/4*

Fantastic match. I heard great things and I had to wait a few weeks before I could get to watch it and I wasn’t disappointed. The entrances were electric, really got the heart pumping for this one. The storytelling was simple but the wrestling made it great. Zeuz was immense in this match, he showed tons of fire. He was focused, brutal in his offence and he came out looking like a star after it. Kento’s selling was key too. It wasn’t constantly feel your neck selling, it was a general slowing down of offence and limited mobility, he looked like he was thin ice making his comebacks. Fighting with desperation and doing anything he could. Great showing from both. The ending wasn’t as hot as it could’ve been, probably the only thing stopping me from giving the full 5 but this was fantastic.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Jericho-EVIL *NO* but highly recommended 4.9*

Also Sabre vs. WALTER from Pumpkin Spice PROGRESS *NO *but highly recommended


----------



## DELITE

*NJPW Power Struggle
*
YES to Suzuki vs Ishii ****1/2


----------



## TJQ

YES to WALTER (c) vs Zack Sabre Jr @ PROGRESS Chapter 77 ****1/2
_
It's never a surprise when Walter is the dominant force in the match, but what was amazing was how he seemed to have "figured out" Zack and took over the role of being the cocky one, which is a major contrast to their previous matches (frequently taunting Zack, and even stealing his moves on a few occasions). For basically the entire first half of the match Zack was on the defensive or on his back. Every new engagement he would backpedal around the ring once or twice before actually moving in, frequently rolling to the outside, and only really throwing out those arrogant slaps when he had his back against the ropes. Even in the second half when Zack found a few great openings to target a leg and arm, Walter always trudged through that offense and took back control. Zack's win condition was weathering the storm that is Walter, and his resilience was on display as he egged Walter on time and time again while taking endless abuse knowing that he can find an opening if he can hold out long enough, and he showed no signs of giving up as the moment before he got dumped on his head and knocked out he was leaning up and throwing slaps. What a fucking match._


----------



## MC

*BJW 25/10*

*Yes To: Hideki Suzuki & Kazumi Kikuta vs. Masashi Takeda & Takumi Tsukamoto *****

Please, give me more of Takeda vs Hideki. Legit fought they were about to shoot on each other at times. This was great. :lol

---
*Dragon Gate Gate Of Destiny 04/11*

*Yes To:*

*Kzy, Susumu Yokosuka, Genki Horiguchi vs. Naruki Doi, Jason Lee, Kaito Ishida vs. Masaaki Mochizuki, Shun Skywalker, Yuki Yoshioka ****1/4*

*AND*

*Masato Yoshino vs. Ben-K *****

Both awesome matches. Watch the 3 way though. Fucking amazing :mark


----------



## SHIRLEY




----------



## Dr. Middy

*YES to LIJ (BUSHI & Shingo Takagi) vs. Roppongi 3K (SHO & YOH) vs. Suzuki-gun (El Desperado & Yoshinobu Kanemaru) - NJPW Power Struggle 2018
*
Well this was a really action packed, fast paced match with zero breaks. Everybody played their roles well, as both SHO and YOH make great babyfaces, Desperado and Kanemaru as cheating heels were great, and everybody loved LIJ as the anti-heros. Speaking of which, Shingo shined bright in this match, considering I haven’t seen much of him. In the end though this turned into a damn good match by the end, on a unique concept for NJPW. 

******

*YES to Tomohiro Ishii vs Minoru Suzuki - NJPW Power Struggle 2018*

It was everything you could expect from a match from these two. Plenty of explosive offense, plenty of loud echoing chops, forearms, and slaps, and as expected they tried to kill one another with their hands. It was a glorious fight.

*****1/2*

*YES to Tetsuya Naito vs Zack Sabre Jr. - NJPW Power Struggle 2018*

Great match, one which was different than their previous matchups. Initally it felt like Naito’s knee would come huge into play here, but he never sold it much, and it was forgotten by match end. What was cool is how Naito seemed to be using his explosiveness to counteract Sabre catching him consistently in submissions. 

Sabre Jr was excellent, especially his selling following the hurricanrana off the top rope. How he was selling his knee and extremities, to where he couldn’t apply some of his normal holds, was tremendously well done, and something I don’t notice as part of his game as much. 

******

*NO but Recommended - EVIL vs Chris Jericho - NJPW Power Struggle 2018
*
I didn’t actually expect too much from this, but this turned out pretty damn fun by the end. Both guys worked their asses off, EVIL showed a lot more emotion and fire here that usual too. The brawl in the beginning started things off slow, but it transitioned into a great little wrestling match with a bunch of nice counters and some good near falls. A pretty solid main event all things considered. 

I like Jericho’s new assholeish character too, he does a good job of it during his matches, and it makes a good crutch considering he obviously doesn’t move like he used to. 

****3/4
*


----------



## Dr. Middy

*YES to Daniel Bryan vs AJ Styles - WWE Smackdown 10/30/18
*
What I liked about this so much, apart from the awesome selling and targeting of Bryan's knee by AJ and of AJ's left arm by Bryan, is that this match actually felt different from most main roster matches. There was a different pacing, some great technical work, and some awesome counters and spots I don't normally see. 

It's a shame this turned into just a smackdown match, because if you take out the commercials and give them a proper stage, this could have turned into the best match of the year on the WWE main roster. Regardless, this turned into a hell of a great match.

*****1/4*


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to New Day vs Usos on the Smackdown (11/6/18) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DELITE

*PROGRESS CHAPTER 77:*

*YES* to Zack Sabre Jr. vs Walter* ****3/4*

Walter have a helluva year. From his match with Thatcher in PROGRESS, thru his PWG run, thru his run in OTT to this. Same with ZSJ, his match with Bate in PROGRESS, his matches in NJ CUP which was finished with victory, then IWGP Championship bout with Okada or his matches in G1 with Ibushi, SANADA or Omega were great. And then this feud through WXW, EVOLVE, PWG, PROGRESS with at least good matches all the time. These two are one of the main reasons I love wrestling in 2018.


----------



## DELITE

*No but highly recommended: *

Drew McIntyre vs Kurt Angle* **** *
*RAW 11/5
*
What a wonderful told story. Breakout performance in main roster for McIntyre


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Pete Dunne vs Danny Burch for the United Kingdom title on the NXT UK (11/7/18) episode.

I gave this very good match a 7.5/10


----------



## MC

*NOAH Global League Day Two 08/11*

*Yes To:*

*Go Shiozaki vs. Kazusada Higuchi ****1/2 *

Fantastic match.Both men beating the piss out of each other with chops is my favourite kind of match. Brutal offence from both. Higuchi impressed a ton in his first outing and Shiozaki pulled off another great showing in 2018. The finishing strech was tremendous. Great pacing too, never a dull moment in the match. Stiff, quick, great offence. Had it all. Fantastic match.

*Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Kohei Sato *****

Another barn burner by Sato and Nakajima too. A slwo start with Nakajima teasing and taunting Sato but after that this turned into a stiff strike fest. Nakajima’s facial expressions were the tits. Sticking his tongue out after receive an elbow was an awesome spot. Sato kept on top though and began teaching Nakajima a lesson. Nakajima was his usual cocky self but did a great job of being on the defensive and making his comebacks. Loved this a ton.

*Naomichi Marufuji vs. Kenoh ****1/4*

Great match. A match that has been building and building for months finally climaxes. Kenoh getting exactly what he wanted, a match with Marufuji but it didn’t go exactly as he thought he would. Nakajima was on top of his game here hitting some of his hardest chops and knee strikes. Being the aggressive and controlling Kenoh, even acting heelish at times, getting the crowd behind Kenoh. Marufuji’s attacks on the neck were superb and Kenoh’s selling was fantastic. Kept on holding the neck, flinching in pain when ever he moved it. Great stuff. His comebacks were tremendous too, sent the crowd into a frenzy. There is one sequence in the match which was tremendous; mind blowing.


*No But Recommend:Takashi Sugiura vs. Kaito Kiyomiya ***3/4*

Awesome match. Exactly what this needed to be. Sugiura being a massive bully, picking Kaito apart and dominating the whole match. Kaito shows great fire in his comebacks and his selling was great too. Love him picking up some of Kobashi’s mannerisms, they add so much to Kaito’s game. He is a great babyface. Kaito’s reaction to winning was emotional.

*Other Ratings:*
_Mohammed Yone vs. Atsushi Kotoge: ***
Masa Kitamiya vs. Mitsuya Nagai ***_


----------



## TJQ

*YES*
NXT Tag Team Championship: Moustache Mountain (c) vs. Undisputed Era NXTV 7/11 ****1/2

*No But Recommended*
Daniel Bryan vs The Miz @ WWE Summerslam ***3/4


----------



## Dr. Middy

Watched some OTT matches :woo

*YES to Jordan Devlin vs WALTER – OTT Wrestlerama 2*

This was one of the matches I heard a tone of hype on, and it was awesome, although not as good as some other WALTER matches I’ve seen this year. Devlin is an excellent babyface and was perfect in that “david” role, but it was difficult to get as infested given I don’t know Devlin much. WALTER playing the big bad heel was equally entertaining.

The match itself was very good overall, helped by a red hot crowd, but also by some great announcing, and a kickass video package before entrance for the match itself. This was really fun and well put together. 

*****1/4*

*YES to Matt Riddle vs Will Osperay – OTT ScrapperMania 4*

God damn. If anything, that was a hell of a spotfest by both men, who threw respective kitchen sinks at one another in this match, and went at a rapid paced for much of time. It’s obvious both Riddle and Osperay will have great matches with anybody who is a good worker, so putting them together, as they have done previously, turned into gold. 

Riddle stood out to me more however, as he has been forever now, with his real versatile offense and sheer power to go along with that as he just treated Osperay like a toy at times. This along with how he carries himself really makes me wonder just what his ceiling is in WWE. I hope it’s world champ.

*****1/2* 

*YES to Will Osperay vs WALTER – OTT 4th Anniversary*

So this was filled with every wrestling trope in the book. The no selling of Osperay out of nowhere in babyface comebacks to the delight of the crowd, the fake finish with his foot on the rope, WALTER using the belt while Osperay couldn’t because of pride, and the dropping of his arm which stayed up at three. I could call this almost comical at a level after awhile, but this was amazingly great with all of those. 

Osperay here gave one of my favorite performances I’ve seen of him, and I have never seen him work as such an over babyface before, it was terrific. WALTER though, my god some of the ways he beat the shit out of Osperay was brutal and immensely enjoyable. The spot where Osperay was surviving WALTER’s chops, only for WALTER to manhandle him onto the top rope, destroy him with a gigantic club to the chest, and then choke him with his entire weight as Osperay hung off the ropes, was insane. Some of his chops and even simple moves like his lariats and powerbombs look more vicious coming from him than I’ve seen from others. 

They complemented each other so well, had a fantastic david vs goliath match with a molten crowd, did everything in the book, and man it just ruled. 

*****3/4*


----------



## MC

*BJW Ryogokutan 2018 11/11*

*Yes To: Hideki Suzuki vs. Daisuke Sekimoto *****

Awesome match. I think I prefer their Strong Climb match better but this was very good, this had way more drama and the intensity to it. Loved Sekimoto in this match, he held his own technically against Hideki and was able to survive his onslaught, selling everything greatly throughout his comebacks too. Hideki was great as usual, his grappling was fun to watch and added to the match very well.

*And: Masashi Takeda vs. Masaya Takahashi *****

Great end to the title reign of Takeda. Something different for Takeda, no light tubes and more cans which is always a plus. Some brutal offence by both and some great wrestling buy both. Very creative match and had an awesome finish.


----------



## MC

*Marvelous 05/08*

*Yes To: Mio Momono v Rin Kadokura *****

Awesome match-up. Both were great in this match. Big fan of both women and they totally out done themselves in this match. Mio Momono being perfect as the bratty, annoying runt, tying Rin’s arm in knots with some great technical work. Her facial expressions were great too. Rin was a great babyface and sold everything very well. Overall, this was a very compelling match.

@TJQ ; Since you're looking to get into more Joshi, I would recommend getting the Marvelous service and watching this match. It only costs $5.30 in the States, get it if you can .


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to AJ Styles vs Daniel Bryan for the WWE title on the Smackdown (11/13/18) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

White Wolf Wrestling

*YES* A-Kid vs Zack Sabre Jr ****1/2

The Voices of Wrestling guys were pushing this one hard and they're not wrong. This is a bit better than the average Zack Sabre Jr match and these days his average is just below match of the year level. Give it a watch if you haven't already. Also the building this match is in, somewhere in spain I think, is fucking awesome and all matches should take place there from now on.


----------



## The Black Mirror

*Annual catch up, as usual...

Kazuchika Okada (c) vs. Zack Sabre Jr.
IWGP Heavyweight Title Match
NJPW Sakura Genesis 2018 (April 1, 2018)
★★★★¼ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]

Kento Miyahara vs. Naomichi Marufuji
Champion Carnival 2018 Final Match
AJPW Champion Carnival 2018 - Day 15 (April 30, 2018)
★★★★½ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]

Will Ospreay (c) vs. KUSHIDA
IWGP Junior Heavyweight Title Match
NJPW Wrestling Dontaku 2018 - Day 2 (May 4, 2018)
★★★★¼ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]

Kazuchika Okada (c) vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi
IWGP Heavyweight Title Match
NJPW Wrestling Dontaku 2018 - Day 2 (May 4, 2018)
★★★★½ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]

Hiromu Takahashi vs. Taiji Ishimori
Best Of The Super Junior 2018 Final Match
NJPW Best Of The Super Junior XXV - Day 14 (June 4, 2018)
★★★★½ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]

Johnny Gargano vs. Tommaso Ciampa
Chicago Street Fight
WWE NXT TakeOver: Chicago II (June 16, 2018)
★★★★½ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]

Masashi Takeda (c) vs. Isami Kodaka
BJW Death Match Heavyweight Title Light Tubes, Giga Ladder & Glass Board Death Match
BJW (June 20, 2018)
★★★★½ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]*


----------



## MC

*WWE Smackdown 13/11/2018*

*Yes To: Daniel Bryan vs AJ Styles *****

The best match they've had this year. Some awesome duel limb attacks. Great selling by Bryan. Bryan's facial expressions were tremendous throughout too. AJ bumping like a boss is always fun. Great ending too 

:yes


----------



## NastyYaffa

I thought the latest Bryan/AJ was the weakest of their TV trilogy, but still an absolute banger. ***3/4 & could watch those two go at it every week (Y)


----------



## DELITE

*No but highly recommended: 
*Daniel Bryan vs AJ Styles *****1/4*
Smackdown 11/13


----------



## The Black Mirror

*Finally getting to the G1...

Kota Ibushi vs. Zack Sabre Jr.
G1 Climax 2018 Block B Match
NJPW G1 Climax 2018 - Day 2 (July 15, 2018)
★★★★¼ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]

Kenny Omega vs. Tetsuya Naito
G1 Climax 2018 Block B Match
NJPW G1 Climax 2018 - Day 2 (July 15, 2018)
★★★★¾ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]

Tetsuya Naito vs. Tomohiro Ishii
G1 Climax 2018 Block B Match
NJPW G1 Climax 2018 - Day 4 (July 19, 2018)
★★★★½ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]

Hirooki Goto vs. Kenny Omega
G1 Climax 2018 Block B Match
NJPW G1 Climax 2018 - Day 4 (July 19, 2018)
★★★★½ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]*


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Im going with YES for Daniel Bryan vs AJ Styles from SD 11-13-18


----------



## WOKELAND2

NastyYaffa said:


> ZSJ Vs A-Kid
> 
> This was like a mix of "the usual" ZSJ match & a typical indy movez match. It was very enjoyable for the most part, even though towards the end it started to drag badly. The atmosphere is something worth mentioning too, added some nice heat to the bout. ***


I did not know that the matwork, limbwork and the slapfest were something indy...


----------



## MC

*Triple W Total Rumble 8 - 14/04/2018*

*No To: Zack Sabre Jr vs A-Kid ***1/4*

Loads to like about this match. The crazy, close atmosphere which gave me a lucha vibe (Is that racist?), the pretty good technical wrestling and A-Kid's underdog performance. But there is loads to dislike at the same time. The odd structure to the match, one minute they are having a slap fest (which I'll come onto in a minute) then putting each other in holds then back to the strikes. ugh. The dumb slap fests that came out of nowhere, totally unnecessary and looked bad. It overstaying its welcome. The selling. 

It's enjoyable to watch but sorry, Dave, this ain't 5 stars. It's a pretty good match that has many flaws on the side.


----------



## NastyYaffa

WOKELAND2 said:


> I did not know that the matwork, limbwork and the slapfest were something indy...


But they are. A-Kid came off as the 2010's generic indy boi who's "gimmick" is that he does all the shit. Flips, STRONK STYLE STRIKES, shitty mat work, you name it.


----------



## WOKELAND2

NastyYaffa said:


> But they are. A-Kid came off as the 2010's generic indy boi who's "gimmick" is that he does all the shit. Flips, STRONK STYLE STRIKES, shitty mat work, you name it.


Not all are Davey Richards, Nasty ... besides the boy is only 20 years old, he will improve in the future.

And I do not think so, if it were really a "generic" indy guy, because it would adapt so well to a matwork and a grappling? Why do you take good care of the added details when doing technical wrestling? 
.


----------



## NastyYaffa

WOKELAND2 said:


> Not all are Davey Richards, Nasty ... besides the boy is only 20 years old, he will improve in the future.
> 
> And I do not think so, if it were really a "generic" indy guy, because it would adapt so well to a matwork and a grappling? Why do you take good care of the added details when doing technical wrestling?
> .


I don't think he was impressive in any department in that match vs. Zack. It was really just Zack's work that made the whole thing work for me, as I am a huge fan of the lad.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

OTT 

*YES* Will Ospreay vs WALTER ****¾
Finally got around to watching this and it's just awesome in general. But as someone who rolls his eyes at many of the western wrestling tropes these days I felt they were really well done here. The whole "HIS FOOT WAS ON THE ROPES, THIS MATCH WILL BE RESTARTED" is one of my least favourite. It usually takes forever and we have endure minutes of wrestlers looking confused and announcers yelling "what is going on here?" When everyone in the crowd knows what happened and would probably prefer they just get on with it. In this match it was done really smoothly and didn't cost them any momentum and led to Ospreay doing that fake out belt shot which I didn't see coming and really enjoyed. One of the best matches of the year.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

David Arquette vs Nick Gage **** 1/2

The ending was fucked or I would have given it the 5. It was fun, and Arquette wasn't confident in some of the spots but his uneasyness added to it somehow.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Nick Gage vs. David Arquette *YES* and 5*


----------



## NastyYaffa

I know it's gonna get a bunch of nominations here, so before I go to sleep, bear with me fellas, as I am a broken shell of a man...

Aleister Black vs. Johnny Gargano

I feel like I have so much stuff to say about this, but at the same time, it left me kind of speechless. There I was, watching the show live happily in the cold morning hours when this shit happened. It didn't start off as bad; I was amused by Gargano's super cringe heel acting in the hype video & his entrance, and then the match began. It actually was OK, but then it went on & went on & went on. It was to be expected, and in it's structure, it was your basic 50/50 indy movez~! & sequencez~! -stuff - basically nothing that I haven't seen at least a goddamn million times already, right? Well, then their monologues got louder & louder & louder... I don't even know. I had it written originally that it was HBK tier stuff, but honestly HBK was never this fucking embarrassing w/ his "dramatic" acting. Gargano was already looking & sounding like the biggest nerd of all-time w/ his comicbook villain shit, and then Aleister Black starts w/ his edgelord stuff. I don't even know. This match kind of broke me. Perfect storm of the 2 things I think I hate the most in pro wrestling; shitty match structure & embarrassing acting & drama. I am writing this about 1 hour or so after the match happened & I still feel dirty (???) - it's kinda like when as a teen you would, while jerking off, watch something goddamn kinky and/or weird & then you have that weird disgusted feel after you nut. That's how I feel after watching this shit. First time I have ever been embarrassed about watching the graps. I don't even know my dudes.God bless. God fucking bless. And the best thing is that I didn't even think this was THAT awful when it first was over, but then I really thought about it & it hit me. Love the sport of professional wrestling. DUD & WORST MATCH OF ALL-TIME


----------



## MC

NastyYaffa said:


> I know it's gonna get a bunch of nominations here, so before I go to sleep, bear with me fellas, as I am a broken shell of a man...
> 
> Aleister Black vs. Johnny Gargano
> 
> I feel like I have so much stuff to say about this, but at the same time, it left me kind of speechless. There I was, watching the show live happily in the cold morning hours when this shit happened. It didn't start off as bad; I was amused by Gargano's super cringe heel acting in the hype video & his entrance, and then the match began. It actually was OK, but then it went on & went on & went on. It was to be expected, and in it's structure, it was your basic 50/50 indy movez~! & sequencez~! -stuff - basically nothing that I haven't seen at least a goddamn million times already, right? Well, then their monologues got louder & louder & louder... I don't even know. I had it written originally that it was HBK tier stuff, but honestly HBK was never this fucking embarrassing w/ his "dramatic" acting. Gargano was already looking & sounding like the biggest nerd of all-time w/ his comicbook villain shit, and then Aleister Black starts w/ his edgelord stuff. I don't even know. This match kind of broke me. Perfect storm of the 2 things I think I hate the most in pro wrestling; shitty match structure & embarrassing acting & drama. I am writing this about 1 hour or so after the match happened & I still feel dirty (???) - it's kinda like when as a teen you would, while jerking off, watch something goddamn kinky and/or weird & then you have that weird disgusted feel after you nut. That's how I feel after watching this shit. First time I have ever been embarrassed about watching the graps. I don't even know my dudes.God bless. God fucking bless. And the best thing is that I didn't even think this was THAT awful when it first was over, but then I really thought about it & it hit me. Love the sport of professional wrestling. DUD & WORST MATCH OF ALL-TIME


I basically agree with all of this just to a lesser degree.  Recover well, Yaffa. Recover well.


----------



## ShadowSucks92

Yes to Gargano vs Black - TakeOver War Games - ****3/4

Yes to Dream vs Ciampa - TakeOver War Games - ****1/2

Yes to the War Games Match - TakeOver War Games - ****1/4


----------



## Ace

Only saw the last 2 matches.

Dream/Ciampa **** 1/2
Wargames *****


----------



## Mordecay

NastyYaffa said:


> I know it's gonna get a bunch of nominations here, so before I go to sleep, bear with me fellas, as I am a broken shell of a man...
> 
> Aleister Black vs. Johnny Gargano
> 
> I feel like I have so much stuff to say about this, but at the same time, it left me kind of speechless. There I was, watching the show live happily in the cold morning hours when this shit happened. It didn't start off as bad; I was amused by Gargano's super cringe heel acting in the hype video & his entrance, and then the match began. It actually was OK, but then it went on & went on & went on. It was to be expected, and in it's structure, it was your basic 50/50 indy movez~! & sequencez~! -stuff - basically nothing that I haven't seen at least a goddamn million times already, right? Well, then their monologues got louder & louder & louder... I don't even know. I had it written originally that it was HBK tier stuff, but honestly HBK was never this fucking embarrassing w/ his "dramatic" acting. Gargano was already looking & sounding like the biggest nerd of all-time w/ his comicbook villain shit, and then Aleister Black starts w/ his edgelord stuff. I don't even know. This match kind of broke me. Perfect storm of the 2 things I think I hate the most in pro wrestling; shitty match structure & embarrassing acting & drama. I am writing this about 1 hour or so after the match happened & I still feel dirty (???) - it's kinda like when as a teen you would, while jerking off, watch something goddamn kinky and/or weird & then you have that weird disgusted feel after you nut. That's how I feel after watching this shit. First time I have ever been embarrassed about watching the graps. I don't even know my dudes.God bless. God fucking bless. And the best thing is that I didn't even think this was THAT awful when it first was over, but then I really thought about it & it hit me. Love the sport of professional wrestling. DUD & WORST MATCH OF ALL-TIME


Oh i missed this kind of opinions from you Nasty :lol

Anyways:

YES to Gargano/Black ****3/4
YES to Dream/Ciampa ****1/4
No but recommendable War Games ****


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*NXT Takeover: WarGames*

*Aleister Black v. Johnny Gargano - **** 1/2 (YES !)*

*Tomasso Ciampa v. Velveteen Dream - **** 1/4 (YES !)*

*Ricochet, Pete Dunne & War Raiders v. The Undisputed Era - **** 1/2 (YES !)*


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Johnny Gargano vs Aleister Black on the NXT Takeover: WarGames ppv

I gave this great match a 9/10 :mark:

I give a YES to Tommaso Ciampa vs Velveteen Dream for the NXT title on the NXT Takeover: WarGames ppv.

I gave this great match a 9/10 :mark:

I give a YES to Undisputed Era vs Ricochet/War Raiders/Pete Dunne WarGames match on the NXT Takeover: WarGames ppv.

I gave that amazing match a 10/10 :drose


----------



## TD Stinger

Time for War Games. Yes to:

*NXT Takeover WarGames: Johnny Gargano vs. Aleister Black*

Well, we all got Yaffa's opinion. And hopefully he survives.

That being said, fuck you buddy, this match was awesome . This match was balls to the walls action from the word go. And so many matches try to go from fast to slow and and lot of time the action fades in the transitions. This match started at a high and kept going.

So much great action. That V-Trigger (yes I'm calling it that) countering Johnny's Suicide Dive was amazing. And even Johnny pretending to ask Black to put him out his misery was a great troll move. And the finish was a satisfying one, though it makes you wonder what's next for Gargano.

*NXT Takeover WarGames: Velveteen Dream vs. Tomasso Ciampa:*

To get the one big nitpick out of the way, there were way too many big kick outs in this match. But, that doesn't take away the atmosphere. Dream morphed into this awesome combo of Rick Rude, Hollywood Hogan, Bret Hart, Arn Anderson, etc. He had such a star making performance. And Ciampa was usual great heel self.

And that Purple Rainmaker. Shit man. They had me on that pinfall. I thought Dream was the new champion. Dream crashed and burned and Ciampa took advantage, which made for a great finish.

*NXT Takeover WarGames: WarGames Match*

I liked the format change from 3 vs. 3 vs. 3 to 4 vs. 4 this year. It lead to some cool and smart spots. There's way too much stuff to talk about here. Just fantastic action.

I'll just say this. Double Rotation Moonsault.


----------



## Desecrated

Rare WWE reviews. Pog

Gargano vs Black **1/2 - The character shenanigans just wasn't fun to watch at all. The culture behind their characters isn't something that appeals to me at all. The finish was hot and snug but that's the only praise I've got. Will probably rewatch it soon because it is being well received. Want to give it another go.

Ciampa vs Dream ***1/2 - Good WWE main event style match. Dream's selling is worse than Okada's. But he has a good work ethic and thought it was solid here. Well worked match. Good, good.

WarGames ***1/2 - I'd have gone ****1/2 if Dunne tapped. Why? Perfect time to end the match. Was very hot up to that point and great storytelling and character work by both teams. Then it just went on. And on. And on.... None of it added to the match IMO. Was classic WarGames right up until that.


----------



## MC

MASTER OF CEREMONIES OF WRESTLING FORUM DOT COM said:


> I basically agree with all of this just to a lesser degree.  Recover well, Yaffa. Recover well.


To follow up on this:



> *Matt Riddle vs Kassius Ohno: SQUASH*
> _Um, not what I expected but it was a nice finish. _
> 
> *WWE NXT Women's Title Best Two Out Of Three Falls Match - Shayna Baszler (c) vs. Kairi Sane:*
> _What a match. Almost sprint like but with 3 falls, I loved it. Baszler and the 4HW getting loads of boos for the interference. Baszler’s neck attacks at the beginning was a treat. Sadly they didn’t follow up on that in the next falls but the falls were still good. I can see people not liking the interference but that’s the point. You’re supposed to hate the interference. A heel gets hate. Good job IMO. ***3/4_
> 
> *Aleister Black vs. Johnny Gargano:*
> _Good match on paper and that’s what we got. This was really good. Gargano had his best match in a good long while. Going all the way back to January in the Almas match. Black’s striking was fantastic, Gargano’s wrestling as a heel is much improved over him wrestling as a face. Some bits had me worried such as the drama bits, they are bit comical, and the selling was meh (being generous here), but this was a very good match overall. ***1/4 _
> 
> *WWE NXT Title Match - Tommaso Ciampa (c) vs. Velveteen Dream:*
> _I did not give two damns about this match, I was not invested and they did a pretty poor job of getting me invested for most of the match. It was really dull but by got me by the end with them going bat shit crazy (lol) and taking some nasty bumps. Again, Ciampa’s selling was bad, in particular the concrete spot. Credit to Dream, he looked like a star by the end. *** _
> 
> *War Games Match - Pete Dunne, Ricochet & War Raiders (Hanson & Rowe) vs. The Undisputed ERA (Adam Cole, Bobby Fish, Kyle O'Reilly & Roderick Strong):*
> _Oh wow. This is the definition of a match of two halves IMO. Everything from the entrances to the double submission spot w/ Dunne, KOR and Strong was tremendous. Everything was well paced, the big spots were compelling and well done. BUT the match kept going on and going on and going on and I lost interest in the match. It just became boring to me and that stare off spot. I imagine on another day I would’ve liked it but man, WTF was that. KOR was fantastic in this match, he was the star throughout, even when the match went past it’s peak. ***1/4 _
> 
> 
> 7/10 Show


I nominate nothing, *but recommend: Shayna Baszler vs. Kairi Sane ***3/4*


----------



## Dr. Middy

*YES to Kairi Sane vs Shayna Baszler - NXT Takeover War Games 2018
*
The first two falls of this were tremendous, with non stop action. I loved Kairi just going all out instantly, which made sense given how she was robbed when she lost her title. She looked amazing in this match, delivering excellent elbows, and sick looking DDT onto the apron for an awesome spot. Shayna was great like usual with her bully-esque persona, and if I had anything negative to say, I thought Shayna winning by just rolling up Kairi off her finish didn’t make Kairi look too good. But the interference was great, and I assume we’ll get a 3 on 3 match eventually. Excellent opener!

******

*YES to Johnny Gargano vs Aleister Black - NXT Takeover War Games 2018
*
Every Takeover has that one match for me that I can put safely into the top of list for best WWE matches of the year. This did that.

They had a great dynamic running throughout the match, with Gargano becoming more of a cocky heel, while Black simply ran on anger and disdain for Johnny. Together, they meshed brilliantly, countering one another consistently and delivering in spades. It’s interesting because Gargano seemed even more heelish in his style, relying more on jawing at Black, or just stomping at him. 

Black was the one who stole the show though. His offense was tremendous, all his kicks looked great and brutal at times – especially his combos – and he carried and looked like a star here more than ever before for me. The ending was perfection, icing on the cake for a wonderfully great match, and Black’s best. 

*****3/4
*
*YES to Tommasso Ciampa vs Velveteen Dream - NXT Takeover War Games 2018
*
This was one of those matches which took its sweet time getting going, but just built and built all the way till the end. And by the end, I would call this Dream’s best performance since Black, and maybe of his whole career. He shined like a star in this match, wrestled like one, and got the reaction of one thanks to Ciampa continuing to be the great heel he is. 

They had some awesome spots in this match, including a nasty looking suplex to the outside, Dream DDTing Ciampa perfectly onto the title belt (the ref allowing it was a nice touch), and all of Dream’s legends spots were well done too. The finish here was red hot, with Dream getting oh so close and to be fair, I was marking out hard, wishing they’d change direction and put the title on him then and there. That will be in the future for sure, because Dream is so young yet so talented already, and Ciampa continues his great reign. Another terrific match!

*****1/2*

*YES to Undisputed Era vs Pete Dunne, Ricochet, and War Raiders - NXT Takeover War Games 2018
*
So the first good say 15 minutes of this match was excellent. All four UE guys all worked really well during heat segments when they had the advantage, and we got some great babyface fire from Hanson and Rowe as well. Dunne came in and it got hectic and fun for a bit, but then it ran into some issues for me. 

At times, it felt rather dull, as if they were just doing moves and beating one another down with weapons with no rhyme or reason. This was a characteristic of the second half of the match, although there were some really fun spots, and some good action like the 4 on 4 slugfest, and pretty much everything Hanson did. The finish was nice and kinda expected given Dunne and Ricochet never really got one up on UE, but I don’t know if I would have had them lost this tbf. 

Overall, pretty fun match for the most part, but arguably one of the weakest on this card.

*****
*


----------



## Illogical

YES to Gargano/Black


----------



## antoniomare007

*NO* to War Games at NXT 17/11/18

Match was fine but felt like a the worse example of blending indy style and WWE forced drama/epic. The fact Undisputed Era are basically faces to the crowd ruined a lot of action for me, every big spot for the faces - except Ricochet going insane - was met with a luckwarm reaction. And when Roddy first showed up it was received (and worked) like a damn hot tag :lmao the mega tower of doom spot felt like a dumb, collaborated spot from Chikara - I'm fine with those in that setting, but in War Games? nah - and the West Side story faceoff made no fucking sense. I know this reads like a I hated the match but I didn't, I just don't think it's MOTYC material at all.


----------



## Jedah

Yes to Gargano vs. Black and Ciampa vs. Dream.

No to War Games. Sadly, the beginning of the match dragged too long.

Big no to Kairi vs. Shayna. Easily their worst match together. Jumbled mess.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

NXT TakeOver War Games: Johnny Gargano vs Aleister Black - YES

No but recommended The War Games match. 

Surprised some liked the womens match. Was easily the worst match on the card. Hopefully that feud is over now.


----------



## zaqw222222

Yes to Gargano vs. Black


----------



## Taroostyles

Only saw last 2 matches so far 

Ciampa/Dream-****1/4

This was a very smartly worked match as they played to Dreams strenghts and had the crowd aching for him to win by the climax. Ciampa was his great asshole self and the last 10 minutes were spectacular. 

Wargames-****1/2

Really varying opinions on this match and while it did drag at times I thought the story was built well and the finishing stretch was superb. UE probably should have gone over but I get what they were going for with Dunne and Ricochet holding up the titles at the end. Rowe and Hanson I thought really brought their A game and this was their best WWE performance so far.


----------



## TJQ

Well, I'm not going to pretend I think that it was a DUD/WOAT tier match like ol @NastyYaffa, but that was a pretty average match that was dragged down by the cornball performances toward the end. **1/2-*** or some shit. NXT is starting to get NJPW syndrome in here :bige2


*I ABSOLVE YOU OF ALL YOUR SINS*


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

YES to

Gargano vs Black
Dream vs Ciampa

Both were excellent


----------



## TD Stinger

TJQ said:


> Well, I'm not going to pretend I think that it was a DUD/WOAT tier match like ol @NastyYaffa, but that was a pretty average match that was dragged down by the cornball performances toward the end. **1/2-*** or some shit. NXT is starting to get NJPW syndrome in here :bige2
> 
> 
> *I ABSOLVE YOU OF ALL YOUR SINS*


Ha, if that was "NJPW syndrome" it would have gone 38 minutes instead of the 18 minutes it actually went. Trying to poison the minds here of WF I see.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

Ware Games? More like Bore Games.


----------



## TJQ

TD Stinger said:


> Ha, if that was "NJPW syndrome" it would have gone 38 minutes instead of the 18 minutes it actually went. Trying to poison the minds here of WF I see.


NJPW syndrome in that somehow NXT shows never seems to have a match below ****, a world that I wish we lived in. Unless of course we've all switched to the adjusted Meltzer scale and **** is the new **3/4 and nobody told me.


----------



## TD Stinger

TJQ said:


> NJPW syndrome in that somehow NXT shows never seems to have a match below ****, a world that I wish we lived in.


Hey that's not true. You want to see people hate an NXT match, read the 1st section of the Takeover thread during the Shayna/Kairi match.......even if you're all wrong bitches!

Anyways, it's not my fault that these matches just happen to be consistently great .


----------



## ShadowSucks92

TJQ said:


> NJPW syndrome in that somehow NXT shows never seems to have a match below ****, a world that I wish we lived in. Unless of course we've all switched to the adjusted Meltzer scale and **** is the new **3/4 and nobody told me.


I had Baszler vs Sane at ***1/2 and I can't remember the last time I saw a match in NJPW that was as good as Gargano vs Black IMO


----------



## Alright_Mate

NastyYaffa said:


> And the best thing is that I didn't even think this was THAT awful when it first was over, but then I really thought about it & it hit me. Love the sport of professional wrestling. DUD & WORST MATCH OF ALL-TIME












Can't wait to see you give the Women's Survivor Series 5 on 5, Seven stars.


----------



## MC

Gotta love it when the people get upset over star ratings again :lmao :lmao


----------



## Alright_Mate

MASTER OF CEREMONIES OF WRESTLING FORUM DOT COM said:


> Gotta love it when the people get upset over star ratings again :lmao :lmao


Well when it comes to Nasty's ratings you either wanna laugh or drink bleach, on this occasion I feel like doing both.

The guy is pure banter.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

*YES* Johnny Gargano vs Aleister Black. ******************************(My keyboard got stuck)

I Have not seen 1 second of this match nor do I intend to. Honestly while theres nothing inherently wrong with cutting promos in a match it all sounds like utter horse shit. Wrestlers have an awful tendency to get really full of themselves when they think they're telling a good story and subtlety is not a strong point of any WWE product. So even without seeing it I can take a guess and say I would have hated it. Pathos is incredibly important but in WWE they tend to ratchet up the emotion all the time. Everything is historic, awesome, a fight for recognition, the culmination of a boy hood dream. Ultimately it just stopped working on me and made me resent every single moment. Still though people getting upset at a bad review in this thread is always funny so I'm giving it the recommendation. Can I recommend a match I'll never see but probably wouldn't like? Of course I can because it doesn't matter.


----------



## TJQ

MASTER OF CEREMONIES OF WRESTLING FORUM DOT COM said:


> Gotta love it when the people get upset over star ratings again :lmao :lmao




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/125437560418865152


----------



## MC

TJQ said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/125437560418865152


Fuck everything else, THIS is Hogan's greatest contribution to wrestling, brothers.

And FYI, a DUD rating is more accurate than any 4.5+ rating people have this match :mj


----------



## Desecrated

I never get the backlash to Nasty's ratings. I think him being a bit of a character helps a ton with finding what matches I'd watch or not watch. If he doesn't like a ZSJ match, I probably wouldn't watch it. On the other side, him liking a Timothy Thatcher match makes it less likely I'd watch it. The poster antoniomare works similarly, I watch lengthy BJW/AJPW matches he's given a great review. I'm then more skeptical of similar matches that are shorter in duration that he likes, not because they are bad but because I'd honestly just prefer to watch a long match rather than a short one. That was the magic of the old DVD Discussion thread in the General WWE section like 5-10 years ago. Many different characters that kept the thread active because it was great to find and learn parts of wrestling that's outside the spotlight, and give you a different perspective on a popular match.

So my point is, don't compromise what you believe even if it's contrarian. Posters coming across as characters and having blatant favourites/dislikes really helps find matches I should watch/avoid. 

Now for a hot-take. I'd probably have liked Black/Gargano more if it was in NJPW. Would be more engaged in the characters and their story. It being WWE, I have no reason to root for these characters because the company has burned me too many times on caring for their wrestlers.


----------



## MC

*WWE Survivor Series 2018*

*Yes To: Daniel Bryan vs Brock Lesnar ***** *

This fucking ruled. Everything from the entrance, Bryan's smug smile, his tremendous body language, his walk (if you can call it that), to the end. So much atmosphere, this was felt like a big match. THE GOAT vs The BEAST~! Now, this could've easily flopped badly but this delivered and then some. Bryan starting off all cockily, baiting Brock, teasing him before Brock clobbered him and unleashed a mauling. Bryan sold everything to perfection. The way he went all deadweight, his bumping, his facial expressions. All fab. Brock was great too, hitting those nasty german suplexes, playing upto the crowd, reviling in the boos and milking it for what it was worth. And when it looked to be a squash, Bryan made one of the greatest comebacks I've seen in a while, zeroing on the leg of Lesnar, still selling btw. Lesnar's bumping and selling were fantastic, he made Bryan look like an absolute killer. Phenomenal match by two of the greatest wrestlers for the past 20 years, maybe longer than that. One of the best match WWE has had in a while, certainly THE WWE MOTY for me. I can talk about this match all day. WHAT A MATCH.


*Yes To: Charlotte Flair vs. Ronda Rousey ****1/4 *

This was pretty damn great. The fantastic transitions and counters from Ronda. Some awesome duel limb work with Ronda going for the arm and Charlotte going for the leg along with some great selling from Ronda (And Charlotte too). This was very intense and some parts were nasty and brutal like the snug spear from Charlotte. Liked this a ton. The finish was awesome too, job well done


----------



## Ace

Yes to:

Rollins vs Nakamura ****
Murphy vs Ali **** 1/4
Ronda vs Charlotte **** 1/2 (would have gotten to 5* territory without the DQ)
Lesnar vs Bryan ****


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to New Day/Club/Colons/Sanity/Usos vs Revival/Lucha House Party/Ascension/B Team/Bobby Roode & Chad Gable Elimination match at Survivor Series.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Charlotte Flair vs Ronda Rousey at Survivor Series.

I gave this good match a 7/10


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

I've only seen the main event but holy f*cking sh*t

*Brock Lesnar v. Daniel Motherf*cking Bryan - **** 1/2 (YES !)*

Easily one of the most believable underdog matches I've witnessed. Match was laid out to near perfection, where everything legit made so much sense. My goodness, that's what you call storytelling at it's finest. When Brock collasped to his knees going for the F-5 and Bryan locked in the "yes" lock I was f*cking marking. 

*Daniel Motherf*cking Bryan* :banderas


----------



## looper007

Yes to

Brock vs Bryan **** 1/2

Damn heel Bryan just goading Brock at the start was just fantastic. He didn't give a damn. Brock work his match for the first couple of minutes. Then comes the low blow, and the match turned into a wrestling masterclass. Bryan getting crowd whipped up, Brock selling like a boss. Reminded me of AJ match with him last year, you can tell Brock wanted to work tonight. We knew Brock was winning but damn it was exciting and one of Brocks best matches since his return to WWE.

Charlotte vs Ronda ****1/2
Rollins vs Nakamura ****
Murphy vs Ali **** 1/2

i enjoyed both SS and Takeover this weekend. Some might moan about the booking but WWE did themselves proud this weekend.


----------



## Jedah

I don't think I can list anything from Survivor Series. If these matches took place last year I would have, but the competition from NXT is just too tough this year.


----------



## Desecrated

For the weekend, from what I saw. In order. 

*Yes*
Brock Lesnar vs Daniel Bryan ****
*Recommended/No*
Cobb & Elgin vs SANADA & EVIL ***3/4
Charlotte vs Ronda Rousey ***3/4
*No*
WarGames ***1/2
Ciampa vs Dream ***1/2
Naito, BUSHI & Shingo vs R3K & Okada ***1/4
Murphy vs Ali ***1/4
ZSJ & Taichi vs Ishii & Yano **3/4
Suzuki & Iizuka vs Killer Elite Squad **1/2
Black vs Gargano **1/2
Rollins vs Nakamura **1/2
RAW Men vs SD Men **1/4

Brock Lesnar vs Daniel Bryan
There were times where nothing of value being on the line made it a bit of a spectacle. Lesnar obviously doesn't want to lose. Bryan wants to show that he can take Lesnar's beating, and give it back some. First thing he probably did when going backstage was show the company how durable and ready to fight he is. This is what made it a Yes for me. Bryan taking everything from Lesnar. Fighting on fire until it got extinguished by the final F5. I thought to myself, maybe the start is a negative? Not at all. It was major damage that Bryan didn't want to show was affecting him. The company has been so reluctant to give him something tangible because he is a risk with the injury history. He can't go to the back after taking that beating, and prove he no longer had it. The American Dragon then roars out. Awesome stuff. 
Maybe head-canon because it was eerily similar to AJ/Lesnar, but there was enough juice in Bryan's story to make this seem feasible.


----------



## TD Stinger

I'm too damn tired at the moment so I'll give my nominations tomorrowo but SS was a show that had some great matches and moments and also some typical cases of "LOL VINCE."


----------



## antoniomare007

*YES* to

*Men's Survivor Series match - SS 2018*

If the ending didn't end up being so weak, this could've been MOTN for me. Just a fuck ton of fun to watch, made me forget the predictable early elimination (to Joe of all people) very early as this was excellently booked and paced, up until the end. Which wasn't bad per se, but it couldn't keep up what they were doing before. 
*
Ronda Rousey vs Charlotte Flair - SS 2018*

WAY better than I expected. Ronda is legit and shows up for important matches like very few, the fact she's a fucking rookie boggles the mind. Flair's turn and beating was awesome, but I couldn't help but feel salty that this was Becky's moments to have and that they just gave Charlotte the bad ass gimmick. But whatever, the match was really good.

*Brock Lesnar vs Daniel Bryan - SS 2018*

As good as a Brock formula match as you are gonna get in 2018. I still think the early portion of Lesnar in control is too damn long and dominant, to the point that no comeback is really believable unless you are willing to concede the fact that Lesnar's matches have "different rules" or something. Which is fine, but it kinda sucks too, if you take away 6 minutes of Brock suplexes and stalling and make this a 12 minute sprint of sorts, I think this would've been a classic. Psycho Bryan is gonna be amazing, he's already kicking heads in and had Staples going batshit crazy for the Yes Lock spot. Brock shows up too and bumped like a mad man to make DB look legit, it reminded me of Big Show and Henry in 2012 doing everything in their power to make every second of Bryan on offense look like he was an assassin.


----------



## Yeah1993

*YES* to these

Moustache Mountain v. Roderick Strong/Kyle O’Reilly (NXT 7/11/18)
The duelling chanting got really, really irritating after a while. Ok, now that’s out of the way, this was greatness. If wrestling HAD to evolve the old Southern style of tag to include more “indyness” or whatever than I wish this was the result every time. Impressive as hell to make a match simultaneously about leg work cutting one guy off, and also about all four guys being in a mad rush. Seven got destroyed beyond repair following Strong dropping it on the steps, post-shine. I think he spent most of the match actually on the ground, only being able to drag himself around when alone. UE were vicious and exciting and changed it up with different holds and shit. O’Reilly’s got a fucking AWESOME brainbuster. Fun as hell hot tag, with the airplane/giant swing combo again, Strong accidentally kicking O’Reilly over, both UE guys being sent out of the ring, and then Bate running out of gas and deciding whether or not tagging Seven in was even a half-decent idea. Seven was pretty awesome by the time the match was reaching its climax and he had to be purely stuck in holds; bug-eyed, thrashing around like a shark out of water and clawing at the referee. The finish would have been great if this was a singles match and it was a manager/etc in Bate’s position. Otherwise it just feels like, uh, dude..…run in there and stop it. You can’t even justify it to me with the ref warning him because the worst that would happen is a special-case DQ where they would lose the titles. Losing the titles is exactly what happens when Bate throws the towel in, so that becomes moot. I don’t know, just felt like a desperate attempt to be tense and exciting (when they’d already organically done that for nearly 20 minutes). Still squashes most of what I’ve seen out of 2018, and I’d say the same even if it had an actual all time bad finish.


Zack Sabre Jr. v. A-Kid (White Wolf 4/14/18)
The crowd couldn’t align their “Seven Nation Army” chant at first and I found it funny but also sort of frustrating. I had a strange time watching this because I went in out and of both “if it keeps this up it’s a top 10 of the year” and “can they go back to good stuff please?” but ultimately there was too much good in it to keep if off of the list. The early mat struggles were seriously fantastic; both guys actually seemed to go for it and were constantly looking for opening. It’s really rare Sabre has an opponent who can even once match him in twisting an ankle but I bought A-Kid doing it here to escape a (nasty as fuck, I might add) hold. A-Kid trying to kick Sabre in the legs only for Sabre to “show him how it’s done” was awesome but what was even more awesome was A-Kid wasn’t having it and overwhelmed Sabre with some more shit. Which I think lead to the first big arm strike in the form of a palm to Sabre’s chest. Sabre sold that perfectly, and I mean *perfectly*. The “WELL! That fuckin hurt, where’d that come from?” reaction is something I hope I always remember. The first strike battles actually had some decent moments in there too, like the fast-action slap fight while they were both locked on the mat. I was unsurprisingly more into the submission-based stuff instead of the ‘big spots’ (or whatever) and back-and-forth battles by the time they were in the ending stretch. There was some cool ass stuff outside of holds, though; I fucking LOVED A-Kid holding his body/arms in pain and deciding to lean in for a headbutt where most wrestlers would have just tried to take more a break. The stubbornness of a youngster. The not-good stuff in here is not-good but they’d well and truly crossed the line of “very good shit 2018” for a match of this length. If it was a 40 minute match and they kept going with rubbish I’d’ve scrubbed it off as a disappointing sign of what could have been but I wouldn’t feel right doing that with how the match actually is. Plus I can’t bloody lie and say I wasn’t invested in the ending; I didn’t even know who would win and I was actually curious. I almost never care about that.


Darby Allin v. Brody King (AAW Take No Prisoners 5/25/18)
So Allin is just straight up good at everything he does I guess? I love his offense, I love his selling, I love hope spots and I love his transitions. He might be my favourite guy in the world in 2018 and 2018 is a year where motherfucking LA Park had a resurgence. He took a fair amount of chops here but this one stood out to me because of how much he winced on it, it gave so much weight to King as a killer. Allin’s bursts of offense are my favourite things about him though, especially when he does weirdo shit like punching and headbutting the hand before locking in a Fujiwara armbar. Shout-out to that one bit where Allin dropkicked King off of the apron and King sort of fell backward *just* enough to tumble over the barricade behind him. Allin’s hit his “chokeslammed off of a building” dive following, of course. This ruuuled.



And then he got tired and didn’t feel like writing much. *YES* to these too though:

WALTER v. Darby Allin (Evolve 106, 6/23/18) – Many YAYs. Allin is greatness, etc. 

AJ Styles v. Daniel Bryan (SmackDown 10/30/18) - Bryan already getting to play a bit of a heel thanks to this ep of SD being in Gainesville was great. The duelling limb work was very well don and some of the spots came together terrifically. Thinking of Bryan being tossed to the outside and flipping over so his knee hit the ground. I appreciate the Joe run-in coming after the match. The temptation was probably there to have him ruin the bout because WWE. Great time, this.

Ronda Rousey v. Charlotte Flair (Survivor Series 11/18/18) – Chaotic struggling and tussling before it slows down and Flair tries to constantly end it with the figure 8. Shame about the finish but at least a bunch of geniuses who chanted “this is awesome” at the match liked it because…Ronda deserved it somehow. 



Spoiler: yes list



Joe Doering v. Zeus (All Japan 1/2/18)
Kenny Omega v. Chris Jericho (New Japan 1/4/18)
Shuji Ishikawa v. Mike Bailey (DDT 1/5/18)
Zack Sabre Jr. v. Keith Lee (PWG 1/12/18)
Eddie Kingston v. Leo Howlett (NWL 1/13/18)
Timothy Thatcher/WALTER v. Tracey Williams/Dominic Garrini (Evolve 1/13/18)
Zack Sabre Jr. v. Darby Allin (Evolve 1/13/18)
Timothy Thatcher v. Fred Yehi (Evolve 1/14/18)
Takuya Nomura v. Fuminori Abe (Big Japan 1/17/18)
Queen’s Quest v. Oedo Tai (Stardom 1/21/18)
Kyle O’Reilly/Bobby Fish v. The Authors of Pain (WWE 1/27/18)
Andrade Almas v. Johnny Gargano (WWE 1/27/18)
WALTER v. Timothy Thatcher (Progress 1/28/18)

Fuerza Guerrera v. Demus 3:16 (Innova Aztec Power 2/4/18)
El Satanico v. Hechicero (Lucha Memes 2/5/18)
Matt Riddle v. Jeff Cobb (MLW 2/8/18)
Sami Callihan v. Darby Allin (MLW 2/8/18)
Chet Sterling v. John Skyler (CWF Mid-Atlantic 2/10/18)
Io Shirai v. Momo Watanabe (Stardom 2/18/18)
Andrade Almas v. Johnny Gargano (WWE 2/27/18)

Daichi Hashimoto v. Takuya Nomura (Big Japan 3/8/18)
Matt Riddle v. WALTER (wXw 3/10/18)
***** Casas v. Aramis (Lucha Memes 3/11/18)
Hideki Suzuki v. Daisuke Sekimoto (Big Japan 3/11/18)
Tetsuya Naito v. Zack Sabre Jr. (New Japan 3/11/18)
Kota Ibushi v. Zack Sabre Jr. (New Japan 3/15/18)
Takuya Nomura v. Yuya Aoki (Big Japan 3/21/18)
Barbaro Cavernario v. El Soberano Jr. (CMLL 3/21/18)

WALTER v. Tom Lawlor (GCW 4/5/18)
Matt Riddle v. Minoru Suzuki (GCW 4/5/18)
Matt Riddle v. Zack Sabre Jr. (Evolve 4/5/18)
Matt Riddle v. Will Ospreay (WWN 4/6/18)
Johnny Gargano v. Tommaso Ciampa (WWE 4/7/18) 
HHH/Stephanie McMahon v. Kurt Angle/Ronda Rousey (WWE 4/8/18)
A-Kid v. Zack Sabre Jr. (Triple W 4/14/18)
LA Park v. Rey Fenix (The Crash 4/14/18)
Jay Lethal v. Jonathan Gresham (ROH 4/15/18)
Lars Sullivan v. Killian Dain (WWE 4/18/18)
Io Shirai v. Meiko Satomura (Sendai Girls 4/19/18)

Hideki Suzuki v. Daisuke Sekimoto (Big Japan 5/5/18)
Kassius Ohno v. Tyler Bate (Progress 5/6/18)
Matt Riddle v. Shane Strickland (Evolve 5/19/18)
WALTER v. David Starr (Progress 5/20/18)
Hiromu Takahashi v. El Desperado (New Japan 5/22/18)
Io Shirai v. Momo Watanabe (Stardom 5/23/18)
LA Park/Volador Jr./Flyer v. Rush/La Bestia del Ring/El Terrible (CMLL 5/25/18)
Cedric Alexander v. Buddy Murphy (WWE 5/29/18)

Hiromu Takahashi v. Kushida (New Japan 6/3/18)
Jack Gallagher v. Drew Gulak (WWE 6/13/18)
Aleister Black v. Lars Sullivan (WWE 6/16/18)
Hideki Suzuki v. Takuya Nomura (Big Japan 6/20/18)
WALTER v. Darby Allin (Evolve 6/23/18)
Pete Dunne v. Zack Gibson (WWE 6/26/18)

Moustache Mountain v. Roderick Strong/Kyle O’Reilly (WWE 7/11/18)
Austin Aries v. Moose (Impact 7/22/18)

AJ Styles v. Daniel Bryan (WWE 10/30/18)

Ronda Rousey v. Charlotte Flair (WWE 11/18/18)


----------



## Martins

Considering I expected a shitty squash, I was very pleasantly surprised :lol

*YES* to Bryan/Lesnar from Survivor Series at *****+*

The extended squash bit at the beginning did do a good job of building up suspense for a comeback, which is never guaranteed since this is Lesnar; I'm cool with the Brock low blow in this situation since it's pretty much a meme by now and especially considering the size difference, but I'm not a fan of the meme itself. Unless this is a part of Bryan's new gimmick, which I doubt because Nakamura was already handing out nut shots just a few months ago and I'm not big on specific parts of matches being subject to analysis only after the match itself. I'd rather just have a more decent way for them to turn the tables on Brock momentarily, I don't care for the apparent absolute necessity of the dick kick (did AJ do this? I'm pretty sure he didn't even, so it makes no sense anyway). Chalking it up to a heel turn when he just worked the match as a gigantic babyface isn't really satisfactory to me, either. 

Also, Brock trying to hit Bryan with the steps was pretty fucking dumb too. Completely unnecessary, Brock had no business basically intending to disqualify himself for no apparent reason. Besides that, I do wish it had gone on a bit longer; the whiffs of Manhattan Mayhem II were fantastic, and this was easily Brock's best match since at least Summerslam 2013 against Punk. Really enjoyed this


----------



## Alright_Mate

*NXT Takeover War Games*
*YES to Johnny Gargano vs Aleister Black - ******
*YES to Tommaso Ciampa vs Velveteen Dream - ****1/2*
*YES to Undisputed Era vs War Machine/Pete Dunne/Ricochet - *****

*Survivor Series*
*YES to Enzo Amore vs Security Guards - ******


----------



## Dr. Middy

*YES to Charlotte vs Ronda Rousey - WWE Survivor Series 2018*

This felt like a fight throughout, completely different than anything on the show. The beauty of Ronda right now is that her entire style, her mannerisms in the ring, even just the way she moves is completely independent of the normal WWE style, and that uniqueness makes her stand out in the best way possible. It played extremely well here, and Charlotte brought out some fight too, being more vicious than usual. The beatdown was spectacular as well, and it makes me wonder how it would have gone over if Becky was in that spot. Still, wonderful match, Ronda's best so far.

******

*YES to Buddy Murphy vs Mustafa Ali - WWE Survivor Series 2018*

Not much to elaborate on. They had a great high flying match full of excellent spots, and it was great to see the crowd actually get into it as it went on. Murphy continues to look tremendous, and it makes me want to watch 205 Live (although I have no goddamn time to :lol ).

******

*YES to Daniel Bryan vs Brock Lesnar - WWE Survivor Series 2018*

I was so conflicted on if I should nominate this. The beginning of this match actually did make me wonder if they were going to just do the original match they were going to do with Bryan in 2015, but I didn't think they would need to do that now. Although, the beginning did feel oddly different than the AJ match, and it just felt like Brock was doing his usual stuff and killing time. 

However, the moment Bryan started to make a comeback, this completely flipped and turned out fantastic. Bryan's offense was tremendous (I adored those head stomps), and even all his knee strikes were great looking, aided by Brock selling like a madman for him. We ended up getting the underdog match we wanted so bad, although in the end I think AJ/Brock did the exact same style better. Even though, Bryan got a ton from the match, and its always nice to see working boots Brock, because at the end of the day he's still incredibly great at this pro wrasslin stuff.

******


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Rest of Survivor Series:

*Ronda Rousey v. Charlotte Flair - **** 1/4 (YES !)
Buddy Murphy (c) v. Mustafa Ali - **** (YES !)*


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Brock Lesnar vs. Daniel Bryan*

As a wrestling fan, you probably have many dream matches, right? I could name a few (for me) off the top of my head: Hashimoto/Misawa, Eddie/HBK.. I am also sure that if you have dream matches, you also have something on that absolute number 1 spot. The biggest dream match you could think of. Well, for me it has been BROCK vs. BRYAN for YEARS. I thought the perfect time to do it was WrestleMania 31, but we all know how that turned out to be, and after it didn't happen there & Bryan retired, I officially lost hope on the match ever happening. Even after he came out of retirement earlier this year, I still thought that there wasn't much of a chance of it happening. But goddammit lads, BOOM, here we are.

The match gets me already during the entrances. Brock is walking down, Bryan with a cocky look on his face starts taunting him. Absolutely brilliant. Then the bell rings, Bryan charges at Brock's knee the same goddamn second. Then he quickly cements his character in this match as a little shit; he makes Lesnar chase him outside the ring, only for him to go inside & then mock his signature jumping taunt. That's when THE BEATDOWN began, and my goodness, it was the most brutal a Brock Lesnar beatdown has felt like since SummerSlam 2014, I'd say. W/ Bryan's history of neck problems & concussions, those German Suplexes looked even more brutal than they usually do. And Bryan's incredible selling helped there as well. Also you know that Brock is feeling the match when he is constantly talking shit, STARTING CHANTS & busting out BEARHUGS.

Then kicks in the 2nd half of the match, and WOOOOO BABY was it a wildride; the low blow + Busaiku Knee SmackDown callback for a nearfall was legitimately one of the best nearfalls, if not the best nearfall of the year. Bryan's kicks look more brutal than usual as well; much of the credit goes to Brock for that, his selling is incredible, and for my money, he is a contender for the best salesman ever. And speaking of that, the sequence where Bryan does his charging corner dropkicks & Brock catches him on the F5 position, only for him to crumble down because of the work Bryan had done on his leg = just YESSS. That followed by the YES Lock where Bryan starts punching Brock in the goddamn face to keep it locked on, my GOODNESS. Best sequence of the year hands down. And even in the finish, Brock f'n Lesnar still SELLS.

All of that capped off w/ that beautiful post-match shot of Bryan smiling like a madman:









On the David "Big Dog" Dave Meltzer scale, this is 7 stars. On my scale, it is 5 stars & the MOTY. All hail.


----------



## MC

People liked Rollins vs Nakamura? :lol To each there own but the match was SO dull, heatless and a generic kick out fest that Rollins always has.


----------



## Garmonbozia

:yes to Brock Lesnar vs. Daniel Bryan


----------



## Alright_Mate

NastyYaffa said:


> *Brock Lesnar vs. Daniel Bryan*
> 
> As a wrestling fan, you probably have many dream matches, right? I could name a few (for me) off the top of my head: Hashimoto/Misawa, Eddie/HBK.. I am also sure that if you have dream matches, you also have something on that absolute number 1 spot. The biggest dream match you could think of. Well, for me it has been BROCK vs. BRYAN for YEARS. I thought the perfect time to do it was WrestleMania 31, but we all know how that turned out to be, and after it didn't happen there & Bryan retired, I officially lost hope on the match ever happening. Even after he came out of retirement earlier this year, I still thought that there wasn't much of a chance of it happening. But goddammit lads, BOOM, here we are.
> 
> The match gets me already during the entrances. Brock is walking down, Bryan with a cocky look on his face starts taunting him. Absolutely brilliant. Then the bell rings, Bryan charges at Brock's knee the same goddamn second. Then he quickly cements his character in this match as a little shit; he makes Lesnar chase him outside the ring, only for him to go inside & then mock his signature jumping taunt. That's when THE BEATDOWN began, and my goodness, it was the most brutal a Brock Lesnar beatdown has felt like since SummerSlam 2014, I'd say. W/ Bryan's history of neck problems & concussions, those German Suplexes looked even more brutal than they usually do. And Bryan's incredible selling helped there as well. Also you know that Brock is feeling the match when he is constantly talking shit, STARTING CHANTS & busting out BEARHUGS.
> 
> Then kicks in the 2nd half of the match, and WOOOOO BABY was it a wildride; the low blow + Busaiku Knee SmackDown callback for a nearfall was legitimately one of the best nearfalls, if not the best nearfall of the year. Bryan's kicks look more brutal than usual as well; much of the credit goes to Brock for that, his selling is incredible, and for my money, he is a contender for the best salesman ever. And speaking of that, the sequence where Bryan does his charging corner dropkicks & Brock catches him on the F5 position, only for him to crumble down because of the work Bryan had done on his leg = just YESSS. That followed by the YES Lock where Bryan starts punching Brock in the goddamn face to keep it locked on, my GOODNESS. Best sequence of the year hands down. And even in the finish, Brock f'n Lesnar still SELLS.
> 
> All of that capped off w/ that beautiful post-match shot of Bryan smiling like a madman:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the David "Big Dog" Dave Meltzer scale, this is 7 stars. On my scale, it is 5 stars & the MOTY. All hail.


----------



## Martins

NastyYaffa said:


> *Brock Lesnar vs. Daniel Bryan*
> 
> As a wrestling fan, you probably have many dream matches, right? I could name a few (for me) off the top of my head: Hashimoto/Misawa, Eddie/HBK.. I am also sure that if you have dream matches, you also have something on that absolute number 1 spot. The biggest dream match you could think of. Well, for me it has been BROCK vs. BRYAN for YEARS. I thought the perfect time to do it was WrestleMania 31, but we all know how that turned out to be, and after it didn't happen there & Bryan retired, I officially lost hope on the match ever happening. Even after he came out of retirement earlier this year, I still thought that there wasn't much of a chance of it happening. But goddammit lads, BOOM, here we are.
> 
> The match gets me already during the entrances. Brock is walking down, Bryan with a cocky look on his face starts taunting him. Absolutely brilliant. Then the bell rings, Bryan charges at Brock's knee the same goddamn second. Then he quickly cements his character in this match as a little shit; he makes Lesnar chase him outside the ring, only for him to go inside & then mock his signature jumping taunt. That's when THE BEATDOWN began, and my goodness, it was the most brutal a Brock Lesnar beatdown has felt like since SummerSlam 2014, I'd say. W/ Bryan's history of neck problems & concussions, those German Suplexes looked even more brutal than they usually do. And Bryan's incredible selling helped there as well. Also you know that Brock is feeling the match when he is constantly talking shit, STARTING CHANTS & busting out BEARHUGS.
> 
> Then kicks in the 2nd half of the match, and WOOOOO BABY was it a wildride; the low blow + Busaiku Knee SmackDown callback for a nearfall was legitimately one of the best nearfalls, if not the best nearfall of the year. Bryan's kicks look more brutal than usual as well; much of the credit goes to Brock for that, his selling is incredible, and for my money, he is a contender for the best salesman ever. And speaking of that, the sequence where Bryan does his charging corner dropkicks & Brock catches him on the F5 position, only for him to crumble down because of the work Bryan had done on his leg = just YESSS. That followed by the YES Lock where Bryan starts punching Brock in the goddamn face to keep it locked on, my GOODNESS. Best sequence of the year hands down. And even in the finish, Brock f'n Lesnar still SELLS.
> 
> All of that capped off w/ that beautiful post-match shot of Bryan smiling like a madman:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the David "Big Dog" Dave Meltzer scale, this is 7 stars. On my scale, it is 5 stars & the MOTY. All hail.


Motherfuckers were starting to forget who the GOAT was and our boy didn't wanna let it slide :mark:mark:mark:mark:mark


----------



## MC

MASTER OF CEREMONIES OF WRESTLING FORUM DOT COM said:


> *WWE Survivor Series 2018*
> 
> *Yes To: Daniel Bryan vs Brock Lesnar ****3/4 *
> 
> This fucking ruled. Everything from the entrance, Bryan's smug smile, his tremendous body language, his walk (if you can call it that), to the end. So much atmosphere, this was felt like a big match. THE GOAT vs The BEAST~! Now, this could've easily flopped badly but this delivered and then some. Bryan starting off all cockily, baiting Brock, teasing him before Brock clobbered him and unleashed a mauling. Bryan sold everything to perfection. The way he went all deadweight, his bumping, his facial expressions. All fab. Brock was great too, hitting those nasty german suplexes, playing upto the crowd, reviling in the boos and milking it for what it was worth. And when it looked to be a squash, Bryan made one of the greatest comebacks I've seen in a while, zeroing on the leg of Lesnar, still selling btw. Lesnar's bumping and selling were fantastic, he made Bryan look like an absolute killer. Phenomenal match by two of the greatest wrestlers for the past 20 years, maybe longer than that. One of the best match WWE has had in a while, certainly THE WWE MOTY for me. I can talk about this match all day. WHAT A MATCH.


Just re-watched it, I think I'm going to bump this up the the full five :bryan


----------



## DammitChrist

MASTER OF CEREMONIES OF WRESTLING FORUM DOT COM said:


> People liked Rollins vs Nakamura? :lol To each there own but the match was SO dull, heatless and a generic kick out fest that Rollins always has.


So what if they did like it? The match was good anyway.


----------



## The Black Mirror

*Hirooki Goto vs. Tomohiro Ishii
G1 Climax 2018 Block B Match
NJPW G1 Climax 2018 - Day 6 (July 21, 2018)
★★★★½ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]

Kota Ibushi vs. Tomohiro Ishii
G1 Climax 2018 Block B Match
NJPW G1 Climax 2018 - Day 10 (July 28, 2018)
★★★★½ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]*


----------



## NastyYaffa

MASTER OF CEREMONIES OF WRESTLING FORUM DOT COM said:


> Just re-watched it, I think I'm going to bump this up the the full five :bryan


That majestic jogging in your sig gif deserves it :yes


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Lesnar/Bryan is my main roster MOTY, hands down.


----------



## RatedTamer

*Brock Lesnar vs Daniel Bryan - Champion vs Champion *

DANIEL BRYAN DANCING. Main roster MOTY. ****3/4.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Ciampa vs. Velveteen *YES* and 5*


----------



## antoniomare007

*OH HELL YES *to 

*Hideki Suzuki vs Daisuke Sekimoto - BJW Strong Heavyweight Title, Ryogokutan 2018*
https://rutube.ru/video/a67835652002d27a2dd72ed9502c26ba/?pl_id=1067514&pl_type=user

They finally did it. They were able to combine the "human chess game" element of their 2 draws (and the Strong Climb match) and transition nicely to a good finishing stretch. I fucking loved the first 10 minutes or so with them just wrestling and fighting every inch to gain an advantage, there's nobody who does it better than them today and it's such a lost art in current wrestling. Hideki worked so fucking smart too, the ways he finds to get the upper hand never cease to amaze me, and the fact that he was always going for the win because he knew Daisuke ain't no one to fuck with - because he's the only one that has taken Suzuki to his limits every time they've faced each other - was a dope little touch. Hideki's defenses sometimes suffer because the first portion of the match is just him dominating and his opponent cant do much to make it compelling. This doesn't have any of that, stuff like Suzuki keeping the cravat locked in, even though Sekimoto was trying to break free with body slams and then flipping roles with Daisuke not letting go of a hammerlock even though Hideki was trying to break free with a snapmare is the type of shit I just adore in my wrestling. There's zero excess in this, there's barely any strikes and here's like 5 moves total. The finish came out of nowhere, but that's how the Strong division is, any move at any time can seal the deal. I realize not a lot of people will love it as much as me, but this was pretty much catered to my tastes. One of the best matches of the year 


@Yeah1993 can't wait for your review of this in 2019.


----------



## TD Stinger

Yes to:

*WWE Survivor Series: Charlotte Flair vs. Ronda Rousey*

For only 5 days to prepare for this, this match felt really slick. Just really good counter wrestling, even the sloppier moments felt like it played into the competitiveness of the match, Charlotte looked a total star here. And Ronda for her own part was good as well, though it's clear Charlotte's in another league.

*WWE Survivor Series: Daniel Bryan vs. Brock Lesnar*

I loved heel Daniel Bryan here. I mean yeah you had Brock doing Brock which lead up to the great stuff later. But even before that, you had Bryan mocking Lesnar. Running around the ring. And when Bryan finally had an opportunity to punt kick Brock in the balls and hit a great knee.

And from there Bryan stomps on his face, kicks him into oblivion, wrapped his leg around the post, hammered down fists while locking Brock in the Yes Lock. And Brock sold his ass off for Bryan like you know he can.

Great match and honestly, I'm kind of glad we got to see heel Daniel Bryan in this match as opposed to underdog Bryan. Either would have worked, but as a heel Bryan didn't feel contained like he would have as a babyface.


Not nominating, but also give a shout out to:

SS 2018: Mustafa Ali vs. Buddy Murphy - Really good match, though seeing their performances on 205 Live earlier this year, this kind of felt like a shorter combo of those matches. Still really fun though.

SS 2018: Seth Rollins vs. Shinsuke Nakamura: Did all the spots you would expect from these 2 and they meshed pretty well together. I hope I can see more of these 2 in the future.


----------



## TJQ

*YES to Brock Lesnar vs Daniel Bryan @ WWE Survivor Series *****

_Brock showing up and proving he's better than Okada by doing something he can't, sell the leg_. :brock2


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

TJQ said:


> *YES to Brock Lesnar vs Daniel Bryan @ WWE Survivor Series *****
> 
> _Brock showing up and proving he's better than Okada by doing something he can't, sell the leg_. :brock2



I love you


----------



## Yeah1993

Kazoo Chicken O.Carter rekt.




antoniomare that Suzuki/Sekimoto is one my watchlist, I hope to see it the next couple months. :goku


----------



## DELITE

Sooo *Survivor Series weekend*:

Shayna Baszler vs Kairi Sane* ****1/4 - No but highly recommended*
Black vs Gargano ***** - No but highly recommended*
Ciampa vs Dream ***3/4* - the first half was good but then...eeh. 
War Games ****1/2*
Womens 5on5 ****1/4*
Rollins vs Nakamura **** *- it could've been so much better even with Rollins' character work. You are in one of the biggest feud of your life why are you not gonna show that? Take notes from Paul Heyman 
Murphy vs Ali ****1/4*
RAW vs SD ******
Rousey vs Flair *****1/4*
and then THE MAIN EVENT OF THE WEEKEND.... 
DANIEL BRYAN VS BROCK LESNAR ****** - just* :yes


----------



## TJQ

YES
*Zack Sabre Jr vs Tetsuya Naito @ G1 Climax 28 Day 18 *****

*No But Recommended*
*Tomohiro Ishii vs Kenny Omega @ G1 Climax 28 Day 14 ***1/2+*


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

Northeast Wrestling 

*YES* Rey Fenix vs Kenny Omega ****½

PWG BOLA Night 2

*YES* Shingo vs Ilja Dragunov ****¼

*YES* Timothy Thatcher vs WALTER ****¼

*No but recommended* Flamita, Bandido & Rey Horus vs Wenzt, Xavier & CIMA ****


----------



## DammitChrist

> *I give a YES to Johnny Gargano vs Aleister Black on the NXT Takeover: WarGames ppv
> 
> I gave this great match a 9/10 :mark:
> 
> I give a YES to Tommaso Ciampa vs Velveteen Dream for the NXT title on the NXT Takeover: WarGames ppv.
> 
> I gave this great match a 9/10 :mark:*


I just rewatched the Gargano/Black and Ciampa/Dream matches just now. 

Both of them were even better than I originally rated them. I give a YES to both matches now :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Tommaso Ciampa vs Johnny Gargano vs Adam Cole for the NXT title on the NXT (9/8/18) house event.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:


----------



## MC

@MarkyWhipwreck ; 

Get in here, you. DC found the triple threat match and I know how you are an insane mark for Gargano, or is it Ciampa? Don't remember :hmm:.


----------



## Mordecay

Well, after rewatching today at the wedding reception I give a YES to Daniel Bryan vs Brock Lesnar Survivor Series ****1/2. Probably the best Bryan match I've seen


----------



## Yeah1993

As above I watched it again too and gonna go ahead and *YES* Lesnar v. Bryan. Much better without the fear of it being a lame squash.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

MC said:


> @MarkyWhipwreck ;
> 
> Get in here, you. DC found the triple threat match and I know how you are an insane mark for Gargano, or is it Ciampa? Don't remember :hmm:.


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao good one brother, but yeah I've already seen that match. I remember the match being pretty good but not good enough to nominate. I'll have to re-watch it again tonight. Thanks (Y)


----------



## LilOlMe

Um, Black vs. Gargano was the absolute best thing of all-time. 

The most into a match I've been in perhaps...ever. I said "omg" about 10 or 15 times during that match, no lie. 

It was perfection to me. Everything. A million bazillion stars.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

DammitC said:


> I give a YES to Tommaso Ciampa vs Johnny Gargano vs Adam Cole for the NXT title on the NXT 9/8/18 house event.
> 
> I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:


Upon a rewatch of this...

I give a *YES to Tomasso Ciampa v. Johnny Gargano v. Adam Cole - **** 1/4* 

Match ended up being a lot better than I remembered, these three have some pretty good chemistry which produced some great nearfalls, great counters and some great teases like the mini DIY reunion. I thoroughly enjoyed this, as a Cole fan it was defintely nice to see his star shine the brightest in this match he was on fire in this.


----------



## TD Stinger

Not gonna nominate this but wanted to get more attention for this match. It's Ambrose vs. Rollins from Starrcade last night in a cage match.


----------



## MC

*WWE Starrcade 24/11*

*No To: Seth Rollins vs Dean Ambrose ***

I won't pretend it's the worst match ever or the dullest steel cage match that I've seen but this was a nothing match. It's a match that would fit in well as a filler match on Raw only 20+ minutes long and in a steel cage. It was very generic in every sense of the word. Also, Ambrose kicking out of the Falcon Arrow of the top of the steel cage. :lmao Fuck off, mate.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

MC said:


> *WWE Starrcade 24/11*
> 
> *No To: Seth Rollins vs Dean Ambrose ***
> 
> I won't pretend it's the worst match ever or the dullest steel cage match that I've seen but this was a nothing match. It's a match that would fit in well as a filler match on Raw only 20+ minutes long and in a steel cage. It was very generic in every sense of the word. *Also, Ambrose kicking out of the Falcon Arrow of the top of the steel cage. :lmao Fuck off, mate.*


The fact that a superplex off of a steel cage is followed up immediately by a falcon arrow fpalm


----------



## TJQ

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> The fact that a superplex off of a steel cage is followed up immediately by a falcon arrow fpalm


----------



## MC

TJQ said:


>


Hey, not even King Davey has the balls to do that stunt :mj


----------



## antoniomare007

MC said:


> Hey, not even King Davey has the balls to do that stunt :mj


He'd probably scream AMERICAN WOLVES~! after hitting a move from the top of the cage. Followed by him waiting for his opponent to get up, run up to him, miss, hit the cage head on, no sell it and hit a german suplex for a 2 count. FEEL THE DAVEYNTENSITY~!


----------



## TD Stinger

antoniomare007 said:


> He'd probably scream AMERICAN WOLVES~! after hitting a move from the top of the cage. Followed by him waiting for his opponent to get up, run up to him, miss, hit the cage head on, no sell it and hit a german suplex for a 2 count. FEEL THE DAVEYNTENSITY~!


You know, I wish I would have watched more indy wrestling back in the day to enjoy all the Davey no selling goodness. I'm sure he lit this board ablaze with this antics, lol.



Anyways though it probably doesn't match the theme of this thread, I really enjoyed the Rollins vs Ambrose cage match. Fighting outside the ring, hot crowd, using the cage effectively, and yes that spot (while somewhat ridiculous) was awesome to me.


----------



## The Black Mirror

*Kenny Omega vs. Tomohiro Ishii
G1 Climax 2018 Block B Match
NJPW G1 Climax 2018 - Day 14 (August 4, 2018)
★★★★¾ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]

Kota Ibushi vs. Tetsuya Naito
G1 Climax 2018 Block B Match
NJPW G1 Climax 2018 - Day 14 (August 4, 2018)
★★★★¼ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]

Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kazuchika Okada
G1 Climax 2018 Block A Match
NJPW G1 Climax 2018 - Day 17 (August 10, 2018)
★★★★¼ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]

Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kota Ibushi
G1 Climax 2018 Final Match
NJPW G1 Climax 2018 - Day 19 (August 12, 2018)
★★★★½ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]*


----------



## MC

antoniomare007 said:


> He'd probably scream AMERICAN WOLVES~! after hitting a move from the top of the cage. Followed by him waiting for his opponent to get up, run up to him, miss, hit the cage head on, no sell it and hit a german suplex for a 2 count. FEEL THE DAVEYNTENSITY~!


And shouts "KAWADA FIGHTING SPIRIT ARRGH~!" *THIS IS AWESOME CHANTS* "I LOVE YOU BROTHER!!" *HITS THE PENALTY KICK*

:sodone


----------



## Corey

I'm really late on this but a fucking *YES!* to the War Games match. That's the only wrestling I've watched in what feels like ages and my god that was so much fun. Brutal match.

I've been working non stop the past couple weeks but I really need to get on Lesnar/Bryan when I have time.


----------



## Desecrated

Feel a bit disappointed about the lack of RED in the Other Puro list. Went fishing for some matches to watch in the downtime. So I'll do my bit to chip in so long anyone could kindly point me in the right direction.

Daisuke Sekimoto vs Hideki Suzuki 11/11 ****/Yes. Really enjoyable affair. Hideki sometimes doesn't do much for me because he's out there imitating the 1950s but here, he's doing less of his routine and it synergises perfectly with Daisuke to give a stellar BJW Strong div style match-up.

Any top 5 lists for AJPW this year? Can't remember when I exactly gave up on them as they paled a bit in quality to the year before but it was pre-CC IIRC so hopefully there's stellar stuff I've missed.


----------



## Corey

Desecrated said:


> Any top 5 lists for AJPW this year? Can't remember when I exactly gave up on them as they paled a bit in quality to the year before but it was pre-CC IIRC so hopefully there's stellar stuff I've missed.


Joe Doering vs. Zeus (AJPW 1/2) **** 1/2
Kento Miyahara vs. Naoya Nomura (AJPW 4/8) ****
Yuji Hino vs. Shingo Takagi (AJPW 4/15) ****
Kento Miyahara vs. Naomichi Marufuji (AJPW 4/30) **** 1/2
Kento Miyahara vs. Naomichi Marufuji (AJPW 5/24) ****
Suwama & Shuji Ishikawa vs. Tajiri & Gianni Valletta (AJPW 7/22) ****
Zeus vs. Shuji Ishikawa (AJPW 8/26) ****+

The first Kento/Marufuji match is the CC Final and it's amazing.


----------



## LilOlMe

Corey said:


> I'm really late on this but a fucking *YES!* to the War Games match. That's the only wrestling I've watched in what feels like ages and my god that was so much fun. Brutal match.
> 
> I've been working non stop the past couple weeks but I really need to get on Lesnar/Bryan when I have time.


Watch Gargano/Black!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NastyYaffa

Akiyama vs. Suwama from CC is the AJPW MOTY & one of the manliest matches in all of Japan this year.

Haven't seen Akiyama's match vs. Jake Lee yet, but heard that one was quite MANLY as well :cozy


----------



## ZEROVampire

Corey said:


> Joe Doering vs. Zeus (AJPW 1/2) **** 1/2
> Kento Miyahara vs. Naoya Nomura (AJPW 4/8) ****
> Yuji Hino vs. Shingo Takagi (AJPW 4/15) ****
> Kento Miyahara vs. Naomichi Marufuji (AJPW 4/30) **** 1/2
> Kento Miyahara vs. Naomichi Marufuji (AJPW 5/24) ****
> Suwama & Shuji Ishikawa vs. Tajiri & Gianni Valletta (AJPW 7/22) ****
> Zeus vs. Shuji Ishikawa (AJPW 8/26) ****+
> 
> The first Kento/Marufuji match is the CC Final and it's amazing.


Cool list, but shingo vs Ishikawa is my AJPW Moty


----------



## MC

For All Japan my list would be 

Kento Miyahara vs Zeus - 21/10/18
Kento Miyahara vs Naomichi Marufuji - 30/04/2018
Shingo Takagi vs Shuji Ishikawa	AJPW - 29/04/2018
Kento Miyahara vs Naomichi Marufuji - 24/05/18
Kento Miyahara vs Zeus - 29/07/2018

Kento producing top matches for All Japan as always (Y)


----------



## Corey

ZEROVampire said:


> Cool list, but shingo vs Ishikawa is my AJPW Moty


I have a handful of matches from the company at *** 3/4 and that's one of them. Can't say I remember anything from it.


----------



## MC

*Stardom Best Of Goddesses 23/11*

*Yes To: JAN (Jungle Kyona & Natsuko Tora) vs. Momo Watanabe & Utami Hayashishita ****1/4*

The amount of big dick energy that was going on in this match was crazy. They totally made the right choice making Utami and Jungle Kyona rivals - these two tear the house down every time and this was no different. I love how Utami has the Hashimoto/Regal syndrome of bleeding in every match. Only instead of a busted nose, she has a busted mouth. They were great. Momo Watanabe and Natsuko Tora was very good two, putting on a great showing too. Utami joining Queen's Quest afterwards is no surprise, she has awesome tag chemistry with Momo Watanabe and they'll put on a great match no matter what.

*No But Recommend: Arisa Hoshiki & Mayu Iwatani vs. Queen's Quest (AZM & Konami) ***3/4*

There is a new girl in stardom (well not new, she was there years ago), she kicks a lot. I like her :cozy


----------



## Alright_Mate

*YES to Pete Dunne vs Jordan Devlin - NXT UK Episode 11 - *****
The best on the UK brand vs the most underrated, I had high hopes for this match, it didn't exactly meet my expectations but it was still rather good and entertaining enough to give it a nomination.


----------



## TD Stinger

Alright_Mate said:


> *YES to Pete Dunne vs Jordan Devlin - NXT UK Episode 11 - *****
> The best on the UK brand vs the most underrated, I had high hopes for this match, it didn't exactly meet my expectations but it was still rather good and entertaining enough to give it a nomination.


I'll give this match a *YES* as well.

For me personally it exceeded my expectations. I knew Dunne could go at that level. But I've never been much of a Devlin guy. But as this match got to the home stretch it got red hot. And if this performance is anything to go by, Devlin no doubt should be a future UK Champion.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Pete Dunne vs Jordan Devlin for the United Kingdom title on the NXT UK (11/28/18) episode.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10


----------



## komatsu_na

Konosuke Takeshita-Mike Bailey (DDT, 11/30) [4.5] (For the second time this year Speedball opens the D-Ou with a marvelous match. This time against Takeshita Konosuke. Very cohesive bout with stiffness and hard bumps and pristine execution. Always fun when a wrestler unveils a new technique that catches their opponent off guard.)


----------



## MC

*DDT D-Ou Grand Prix 2019 In Shinjuku 30/11*

*No But Recommend: Konosuke Takeshita vs. Mike Bailey ***1/2*

This was awesome. It was pretty slow but still engaging to watch and they turned it up in parts. Some nice sequences and some solid wrestling between the two. The ending was really good too (ouch!). It felt like it lacked a little that killer spark that would've pushed it to the next level however. Very good match though.

*No But Recommend: Go Shiozaki vs. Kazusada Higuchi ***3/4*

This ruled so much. I can watch these two chop the heck out of each other until they turn raw red all day. It wasn't as physical as their NOAH match earlier in the month nor as stiff but it was still pretty awesome. The crowd seemed into the match and it was pretty different from most other matches on the show. Go in DDT is gonna be fun times.


----------



## MC

*IWRG 17/06*

*YES TO: Rush y Dragón Lee vs L.A Park y El Hijo de L.A Park ****1/2*

This fucking ruled. I just stumbled upon it whilst watching random YT videos too. So many things to like about this, the brawling, the gritty violence, Dragon Lee being a rudo. I enjoyed this a ton. They spent the entire first fall basically brawling on the outside beating the hell out of each other, ripping each other's masks open, throwing buckets of white liquid HARD at each others skulls. It was great. The other two falls were good from the wrestling stand point and had loads of heat from the crowd too. WATCH THIS.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Happy last month of the year!


> NJPW:
> *Roppongi 3K vs. The Young Bucks (Wrestle Kingdom 12) || YES = 14 ||*
> Cody vs. Kota Ibushi (Wrestle Kingdom 12) || YES = 9 ||
> *Minoru Suzuki vs. Hirooki Goto (Wrestle Kingdom 12) || YES = 25 ||*
> *Marty Scurll vs. Hiromu Takahashi vs. KUSHIDA vs. Will Ospreay (Wrestle Kingdom 12) || YES = 19 ||*
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Jay White (Wrestle Kingdom 12) || YES = 2 ||
> *Kenny Omega vs. Chris Jericho (Wrestle Kingdom 12) || YES = 33 ||*
> *Kazuchika Okada vs. Tetsuya Naito (Wrestle Kingdom 12) || YES = 26 ||*
> El Soberano Jr. vs. Sanson (FantasticaMania - Day 6) || YES = 1 ||
> Niebla Roja vs. Gran Guerrero (FantasticaMania - Day 6) || YES = 2 ||
> Angel de Oro & Niebla Roja vs. Gran Guerrero & Ultimo Guerrero (Fantastica Mania - Day 7) || YES = 1 ||
> Volador Jr. vs. El Barbaro Cavernario (Fantastica Mania - Day 7) || YES = 1 ||
> Rush vs. Satoshi Kojima (Fantastica Mania - Day 8) || YES = 2 ||
> Dragon Lee & Mistico vs. Gran Guerrero & Ultimo Guerrero (Fantastica Mania - Day 8) || YES = 2 ||
> *Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Minoru Suzuki (The New Beginning in Sapporo) || YES = 17 ||*
> The Young Bucks vs. Roppongi 3K (The New Beginning in Sapporo - Day 2) || YES = 6 ||
> *Kenny Omega vs. Jay White (The New Beginning in Sapporo - Day 2) || YES = 11 ||*
> CHAOS vs. Los Ingobernables de Japon (Road to the New Beginning - Day 6) || YES = 3 ||
> Los Ingobernables de Japon vs. CHAOS (Road to the New Beginning - Day 7) || YES = 3 ||
> Tetsuya Naito vs. YOSHI-HASHI (The New Beginning in Osaka) || YES = 1 ||
> *Will Ospreay vs. Hiromu Takahashi (The New Beginning in Osaka) || YES = 12 ||*
> *Kazuchika Okada vs. SANADA (The New Beginning in Osaka) || YES = 14 ||*
> Flip Gordon vs. Hiromu Takahashi vs. KUSHIDA (Honor Rising - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> Bullet Club vs. Golden Lovers & Chase Owens (Honor Rising - Day 1) || YES = 3 ||
> Dalton Castle vs. Beer City Bruiser vs. Beretta (Honor Rising - Day 2) || YES = 2 ||
> *Bullet Club vs. Golden Lovers (Honor Rising - Day 2) || YES = 11 ||*
> Roppongi 3K vs. Los Ingobernables de Japon vs. Suzuki-gun (46th Anniversary Show) || YES = 1 ||
> Taichi vs. Tetsuya Naito (46th Anniversary Show) || YES = 1 ||
> Minoru Suzuki vs. Togi Makabe (46th Anniversary Show) || YES = 3 ||
> Kazuchika Okada vs. Will Ospreay (46th Anniversary Show) || YES = 7 ||
> Juice Robinson vs. Yujiro Takahashi (New Japan Cup - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> *Michael Elgin vs. Tomohiro Ishii (New Japan Cup - Day 1) || YES = 18 ||*
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Taichi (New Japan Cup - Day 2) || YES = 7 ||
> *Kota Ibushi vs. YOSHI-HASHI (New Japan Cup - Day 3) || YES = 10 ||*
> *Tetsuya Naito vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (New Japan Cup - Day 3) || YES = 17 ||*
> Chuckie T vs. SANADA (New Japan Cup - Day 4) || YES = 2 ||
> Juice Robinson vs. Michael Elgin (New Japan Cup - Day 5) || YES = 1 ||
> * Kota Ibushi vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (New Japan Cup - Day 6) || YES = 14 ||*
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Juice Robinson (New Japan Cup - Day 7) || YES = 7 ||
> *SANADA vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (New Japan Cup - Day 8) || YES = 12 ||*
> *Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (New Japan Cup - Finals) || YES = 15 ||*
> Jushin Liger vs. Will Ospreay (Strong Style Evolved) || YES = 1 ||
> CHAOS vs. Suzuki-gun (Strong Style Evolved) || YES = 2 ||
> Jay White vs. Hangman Page (Strong Style Evolved) || YES = 3 ||
> *Golden Lovers vs. The Young Bucks (Strong Style Evolved) || YES = 26 ||*
> *Will Ospreay vs. Marty Scurll (Sakura Genesis) || YES = 16 ||*
> Bullet Club vs. Golden Lovers (Sakura Genesis) || YES = 2 ||
> *Kazuchika Okada vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (Sakura Genesis) || YES = 19 ||*
> Toa Henare vs. Tomohiro Ishii (Road to Wrestling Dontaku - Day 10) || YES = 5 ||
> Hirooki Goto vs. Juice Robinson (Road to Wrestling Dontaku - Day 12) || YES = 9 ||
> Minoru Suzuki vs. Tetsuya Naito (Wrestling Hinokuni) || YES = 1 ||
> CHAOS vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi & KUSHIDA (Wrestling Dontaku - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> Cody vs. Kota Ibushi (Wrestling Dontaku - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> Hangman Page vs. Kenny Omega (Wrestling Dontaku - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> *Will Ospreay vs. KUSHIDA (Wrestling Dontaku - Day 2) || YES = 11 ||*
> *Kazuchika Okada vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (Wrestling Dontaku - Day 2) || YES = 17 ||*
> ACH vs. Flip Gordon (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 1) || YES = 5 ||
> Taiji Ishimori vs. Will Ospreay (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 1) || YES = 4 ||
> Dragon Lee vs. SHO (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 2) || YES = 4 ||
> Chris Sabin vs. KUSHIDA (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 2) || YES = 2 ||
> Hiromu Takahashi vs. Marty Scurll (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 2) || YES = 5 ||
> ACH vs. Will Ospreay (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 3) || YES = 3 ||
> Chris Sabin vs. SHO (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 4) || YES = 3 ||
> KUSHIDA vs. Marty Scurll (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 4) || YES = 6 ||
> El Desperado vs. Hiromu Takahashi (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 4) || YES = 9 ||
> Will Ospreay vs. YOH (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 5) || YES = 1 ||
> Dragon Lee vs. Hiromu Takahashi (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 6) || YES = 6 ||
> KUSHIDA vs. SHO (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 8) || YES = 4 ||
> Hiromu Takahashi vs. Ryusuke Taguchi (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 8) || YES = 2 ||
> El Desperado vs. KUSHIDA (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 10) || YES = 1 ||
> Hiromu Takahashi vs. SHO (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 12) || YES = 1 ||
> Dragon Lee vs. KUSHIDA (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 12) || YES = 1 ||
> Chris Sabin vs. Ryusuke Taguchi (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 13) || YES = 1 ||
> Dragon Lee vs. El Desperado (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 13) || YES = 1 ||
> Flip Gordon vs. Will Ospreay (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 13) || YES = 4 ||
> Taiji Ishimori vs. YOH (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 13) || YES = 2 ||
> Marty Scurll vs. SHO (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 13) || YES = 2 ||
> Hiromu Takahashi vs. KUSHIDA (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Day 13) || YES = 6 ||
> *Hiromu Takahashi vs. Taiji Ishimori (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Finals) || YES = 18 ||*
> *Los Ingobernables de Japon vs. The Young Bucks (Dominion) || YES = 10 ||*
> *Will Ospreay vs. Hiromu Takahashi (Dominion) || YES = 16 ||*
> Tetsuya Naito vs. Chris Jericho (Dominion) || YES = 9 ||
> *Kazuchika Okada vs. Kenny Omega (Dominion) || YES = 29 ||*
> Michael Elgin vs. Hirooki Goto (Kizuna Road - Day 2) || YES = 4 ||
> Golden Lovers vs. Los Ingobernables de Japon (CEO x NJPW When Worlds Collide) || YES = 3 ||
> The Young Bucks vs. Los Ingobernables de Japon (G1 Special in San Francisco) || YES = 6 ||
> Hiromu Takahashi vs. Dragon Lee (G1 Special in San Francisco) || YES = 8 ||
> *Jay White vs. Juice Robinson (G1 Special in San Francisco) || YES = 19 ||*
> Kenny Omega vs. Cody (G1 Special in San Francisco) || YES = 5 ||
> EVIL vs. Michael Elgin (G1 Climax 28 - Day 1) || YES = 6 ||
> *Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Minoru Suzuki (G1 Climax 28 - Day 1) || YES = 13 ||*
> *Jay White vs. Kazuchika Okada (G1 Climax 28 - Day 1) || YES = 10 ||*
> Tomohiro Ishii vs. Toru Yano (G1 Climax 28 - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Hirooki Goto vs. SANADA (G1 Climax 28 - Day 2) || YES = 5 ||
> *Kota Ibushi vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (G1 Climax 28 - Day 2) || YES = 18 ||*
> *Kenny Omega vs. Tetsuya Naito (G1 Climax 28 - Day 2) || YES = 22 ||*
> Hangman Page vs. Michael Elgin (G1 Climax 28 - Day 3) || YES = 4 ||
> Minoru Suzuki vs. Togi Makabe (G1 Climax 28 - Day 3) || YES = 1 ||
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Jay White (G1 Climax 28 - Day 3) || YES = 7 ||
> Toru Yano vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (G1 Climax 28 - Day 4) || YES = 4 ||
> Juice Robinson vs. Kota Ibushi (G1 Climax 28 - Day 4) || YES = 4 ||
> *Tetsuya Naito vs. Tomohiro Ishii (G1 Climax 28 - Day 4) || YES = 16 ||*
> Hirooki Goto vs. Kenny Omega (G1 Climax 28 - Day 4) || YES = 10 ||
> Jay White vs. Michael Elgin (G1 Climax 28 - Day 5) || YES = 3 ||
> Hangman Page vs. Kazuchika Okada (G1 Climax 28 - Day 5) || YES = 6 ||
> Kota Ibushi vs. Toru Yano (G1 Climax 28 - Day 6) || YES = 1 ||
> *SANADA vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (G1 Climax 28 - Day 6) || YES = 12 ||*
> *Juice Robinson vs. Tetsuya Naito (G1 Climax 28 - Day 6) || YES = 17 ||*
> *Hirooki Goto vs. Tomohiro Ishii (G1 Climax 28 - Day 6) || YES = 16 ||*
> Michael Elgin vs. YOSHI-HASHI (G1 Climax 28 - Day 7) || YES = 2 ||
> Kazuchika Okada vs. Togi Makabe (G1 Climax 28 - Day 7) || YES = 1 ||
> *Tomohiro Ishii vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (G1 Climax 28 - Day 8) || YES = 10 ||*
> Juice Robinson vs. Kenny Omega (G1 Climax 28 - Day 8) || YES = 4 ||
> Kota Ibushi vs. SANADA (G1 Climax 28 - Day 8) || YES = 7 ||
> Kazuchika Okada vs. YOSHI-HASHI (G1 Climax 28 - Day 9) || YES = 7 ||
> *Kota Ibushi vs. Tomohiro Ishii (G1 Climax 28 - Day 10) || YES = 19 ||*
> Kenny Omega vs. SANADA (G1 Climax 28 - Day 10) || YES = 7 ||
> Hangman Page vs. Jay White (G1 Climax 28 - Day 11) || YES = 2 ||
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. YOSHI-HASHI (G1 Climax 28 - Day 11) || YES = 1 ||
> Kazuchika Okada vs. Michael Elgin (G1 Climax 28 - Day 11) || YES = 6 ||
> Kenny Omega vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (G1 Climax 28 - Day 12) || YES = 9 ||
> Hirooki Goto vs. Kota Ibushi (G1 Climax 28 - Day 12) || YES = 6 ||
> EVIL vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (G1 Climax 28 - Day 13) || YES = 2 ||
> Kazuchika Okada vs. Minoru Suzuki (G1 Climax 28 - Day 13) || YES = 6 ||
> Juice Robinson vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (G1 Climax 28 - Day 14) || YES = 1 ||
> *Kenny Omega vs. Tomohiro Ishii (G1 Climax 28 - Day 14) || YES = 16 ||*
> *Kota Ibushi vs. Tetsuya Naito (G1 Climax 28 - Day 14) || YES = 14 ||*
> Hangman Page vs. Minoru Suzuki (G1 Climax 28 - Day 15) || YES = 2 ||
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Michael Elgin (G1 Climax 28 - Day 15) || YES = 3 ||
> EVIL vs. Kazuchika Okada (G1 Climax 28 - Day 15) || YES = 7 ||
> Juice Robinson vs. Tomohiro Ishii (G1 Climax 28 - Day 16) || YES = 3 ||
> Kenny Omega vs. Toru Yano (G1 Climax 28 - Day 16) || YES = 1 ||
> SANADA vs. Tetsuya Naito (G1 Climax 28 - Day 16) || YES = 5 ||
> *Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kazuchika Okada (G1 Climax 28 - Day 17) || YES = 10 ||*
> SANADA vs. Tomohiro Ishii (G1 Climax 28 - Day 18) || YES = 7 ||
> Tetsuya Naito vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (G1 Climax 28 - Day 18) || YES = 8 ||
> *Kenny Omega vs. Kota Ibushi (G1 Climax 28 - Day 18) || YES = 14 ||*
> *Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kota Ibushi (G1 Climax 28 - Finals) || YES = 16 ||*
> CHAOS vs. Golden Lovers (Road to Destruction - Day 2) || YES = 5 ||
> CHAOS vs. Bullet Club Elite (Road to Destruction - Day 3) || YES = 1 ||
> Kenny Omega vs. Tomohiro Ishii (Destruction in Hiroshima) || YES = 6 ||
> *Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kazuchika Okada (Destruction in Kobe) || YES = 14 ||*
> Marty Scurll vs. Will Ospreay (NJPW Fighting Spirit Unleashed) || YES = 5 ||
> The Young Bucks vs. Guerrillas of Destiny (NJPW Fighting Spirit Unleashed) || YES = 3 ||
> CHAOS vs. Golden Lovers (NJPW Fighting Spirit Unleashed) || YES = 5 ||
> KUSHIDA vs. Marty Scurll (King of Pro-Wrestling) || YES = 1 ||
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Jay White (King of Pro-Wrestling) || YES = 1 ||
> Kenny Omega vs. Cody vs. Kota Ibushi (King of Pro-Wrestling) || YES = 1 ||
> ACH & Ryusuke Taguchi vs. El Soberano Jr. & Volador Jr. (Road to Power Struggle ~ Super Junior Tag League - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Los Ingobernables de Japon vs. Roppongi 3K (Road to Power Struggle ~ Super Junior Tag League - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Los Ingobernables de Japon vs. Roppongi 3K vs. Suzuki-gun (Power Struggle) || YES = 3 ||
> Tomohiro Ishii vs. Minoru Suzuki (Power Struggle) || YES = 2 ||
> Tetsuya Naito vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (Power Struggle) || YES = 2 ||
> Chris Jericho vs. EVIL (Power Struggle) || YES = 2 ||
> 
> Other Puro:
> Daisuke Sekimoto & Kazusada Higuchi vs. Hideki Suzuki & Konosuke Takeshita (DDT/BJW Toshikoshi Pro-Wrestling ~ Toshiwasure! Two Organization Shuffle Tag Tournament) || YES = 1 ||
> Joe Doering vs. Zeus (AJPW New Year Wars - Day 1) || YES = 7 ||
> Daisuke Sekimoto & Hideki Suzuki vs. Twin Towers (BJW New Year) || YES = 4 ||
> Daichi Hashimoto vs. Ryuichi Kawakami (BJW New Year) || YES = 1 ||
> Masashi Takeda vs. Takumi Tsukamoto (BJW New Year) || YES = 1 ||
> Naoya Nomura vs. Ryouji Sai (AJPW New Year Wars - Day 2) || YES = 2 ||
> Burning Wild vs. Violent Giants (AJPW New Years Wars - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> *Mike Bailey vs. Shuji Ishikawa (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Shinjuku) || YES = 11 ||*
> Jiro Kuroshio vs. Konosuke Takeshita (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Shinjuku) || YES = 3 ||
> Kenoh vs. Kaito Kiyomiya (NOAH Navigation For The Future - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Konosuke Takeshita vs. Tetsuya Endo (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Osaka - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Akito vs. Shuji Ishikawa (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Osaka - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Jiro Kuroshio vs. Tetsuya Endo (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Nerima) || YES = 1 ||
> HARASHIMA vs. Konosuke Takeshita (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Nerima) || YES = 1 ||
> Mike Bailey vs. Yukio Sakaguchi (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Yokohama) || YES = 4 ||
> Daisuke Sasaki vs. Shuji Ishikawa (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Yokohama) || YES = 1 ||
> Masa Kitamiya & Masato Tanaka vs. Naomichi Marufuji & Shingo Takagi (Riki Choshu Produce Power Hall ~ Set Back The Clock) || YES = 1 ||
> Daisuke Sasaki vs. Mike Bailey (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Shin-Kiba) || YES = 1 ||
> Kazusada Higuchi vs. Shuji Ishikawa (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Shin-Kiba) || YES = 3 ||
> Keisuke Ishii vs. Konosuke Takeshita (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Shin-Kiba) || YES = 2 ||
> HARASHIMA vs. Tetsuya Endo (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Shin-Kiba) || YES = 1 ||
> Arisa Nakajima vs. Misaki Ohata (SEAdLINNNG Now Or Never) || YES = 1 ||
> Dezmond Xavier & Zachary Wentz vs. Bandido & Flamita (Dragon Gate Open The New Year Gate - Day 3) || YES = 1 ||
> Masaaki Mochizuki & Susumu Yokosuka vs. Tribe Vanguard (Dragon Gate Open The New Year Gate - Day 3) || YES = 1 ||
> Fuminori Abe vs. Takuya Nomura (BJW ~To Was Gat Early~) || YES = 2 ||
> Oedo Tai vs. Queen’s Quest (Stardom 7th Anniversary) || YES = 4 ||
> Taichi vs. Tetsuya Naito (TAKA & Taichi Produce TAKATAICHIMANIA) || YES = 2 ||
> HARASHIMA vs. Shuji Ishikawa (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix The Final!!) || YES = 2 ||
> Jun Akiyama & Yuji Nagata vs. Naoya Nomura & Ryouji Sai (AJPW Yokohama Twilight Blues Special) || YES = 2 ||
> Violent Giants vs. Yoshiken (AJPW Yokohama Twilight Blues Special) || YES = 4 ||
> ANTIAS vs. MaxiMuM vs. Tribe Vanguard (Dragon Gate Kotoka Road To Final - Day 5) || YES = 1 ||
> Masaaki Mochizuki vs. Kzy (Dragon Gate Kotoka Road To Final - Day 5) || YES = 8 ||
> Mary Apache, Mayu Iwatani & Tam Nakano vs. Oedo Tai (Stardom 10/02) || YES = 1 ||
> Misaki Ohata vs. Arisa Nakajima (WAVE Valentine WAVE) || YES = 1 ||
> Oedo Tai vs. Mayu Iwatani & Tam Nakano (Stardom Queen’s Fest) || YES = 1 ||
> Io Shirai vs. Momo Watanabe (Stardom Queen’s Fest) || YES = 5 ||
> Hideki Suzuki & Jay Bradley vs. Atsushi Kotoge & Naomichi Marufuji (NOAH Navigation of Dash - Day 5) || YES = 1 ||
> Daisuke Sekimoto & Shuji Ishikawa vs. HARASHIMA & Konosuke Takeshita (DDT Into The Fight) || YES = 1 ||
> Daichi Hashimoto vs. Yasufumi Nakanoue (BJW 27/02) || YES = 2 ||
> MaxiMuM vs. Tribe Vanguard (Dragon Gate Champion Gate in Osaka - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Masaaki Mochizuki vs. Ben-K (Dragon Gate Champion Gate in Osaka - Day 2) || YES = 4 ||
> MaxiMuM & CK1 vs. Tribe Vanguard, Don Fujiii, Kagetora & Masaaki Mochizuki (Dragon Gate Kotoka Road To Final - The Ending) || YES = 1 ||
> Daichi Hashimoto vs. Takuya Nomura (BJW Ikkitousen ~ Strong Climb - Day 1) || YES = 3 ||
> Daisuke Harada vs. HAYATA (NOAH The Great Voyage in Yokohama) || YES = 1 ||
> Mohammed Yone & Quiet Storm vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima & Masa Kitamiya (NOAH The Great Voyage in Yokohama) || YES = 1 ||
> Kenoh vs. Takashi Sugiura (NOAH The Great Voyage in Yokohama) || YES = 1 ||
> Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Hideki Suzuki (BJW Big Japan Full Metal) || YES = 3 ||
> Rocky Kawamura & Yoshio Takahashi vs. Takashi Sugiura & Takuya Nomura (HARD HIT Samurai Wearing Leg Guards) || YES = 1 ||
> Atsushi Kotoge & Naomichi Marufuji vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima & Masa Kitamiya (NOAH Global Tag League - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Mio Momono vs. Misaki Ohata (WAVE Osaka Rhapsody Vol. 38) || YES = 1 ||
> Takuya Nomura vs. Yuya Aoki (BJW Ikkitousen ~ Strong Climb - Day 2) || YES = 3 ||
> HARASHIMA & Naomichi Marufuji vs. Daisuke Sekimoto & Kazusada Higuchi (DDT Judgment ~ DDT 21st Anniversary Show ~) || YES = 3 ||
> Konosuke Takeshita vs. Shuji Ishikawa (DDT Judgement ~ DDT 21st Anniversary Show ~) || YES = 4 ||
> Atsushi Aoki vs. Shuji Kondo (AJPW Dream Power Series - Day 5) || YES = 1 ||
> Joe Doering vs. Kento Miyahara (AJPW Dream Power Series - Day 5) || YES = 1 ||
> ANTIAS vs. Genki Horiguchi & Kzy (Dragon Gate Glorious Gate - Day 9) || YES = 1 ||
> Go Shiozaki & Kaito Kiyomiya vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima & Masa Kitamiya (NOAH Global Tag League - Day 4) || YES = 1 ||
> Atsushi Kotoge & Naomichi Marufuji vs. Kenoh & Takashi Sugiura (NOAH Global Tag League - Day 4) || YES = 1 ||
> Daichi Hashimoto vs. Yasufumi Nakanoue (BJW Ikkitousen ~ Strong Climb - Day 6) || YES = 1 ||
> ANTIAS vs. Genki Horiguchi, Kzy, Punch Tominaga, Susumu Yokosuka & YASSHI (Dragon Gate The Gate of Passion - Day 3) || YES = 1 ||
> Shuji Ishikawa vs. Yuji Hino (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Kento Miyahara vs. Shingo Takagi (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 1) || YES = 3 ||
> Suwama vs. Zeus (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Kento Miyahara vs. Naoya Nomura (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 2) || YES = 2 ||
> Go Shiozaki & Kaito Kiyomiya vs. Kenoh & Takashi Sugiura (NOAH Global Tag League - Day 9) || YES = 1 ||
> Shingo Takagi vs. Yuji Hino (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 7) || YES = 3 ||
> Jun Akiyama vs. Suwama (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 7) || YES = 1 ||
> Kento Miyahara vs. Shuji Ishikawa (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 7) || YES = 1 ||
> Daichi Hashimoto vs. Hideki Suzuki (BJW Sapporo 2 Days - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Arisa Nakajima vs. Mio Momono (SEAdLINNNG Shin-Kiba 3rd NIGHT) || YES = 1 ||
> Hana Kimura vs. Mika Iwata (Sendai Girls 19/04) || YES = 2 ||
> Io Shirai vs. Meiko Satomura (Sendai Girls 19/04) || YES = 4 ||
> Chihiro Hashimoto vs. Ayako Hamada (Sendai Girls 19/04) || YES = 1 ||
> Jun Akiyama vs. Zeus (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 11) || YES = 1 ||
> Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Dick Togo (BJW Osaka Surprise 36 ~ Tetsujin Densho) || YES = 1 ||
> Naoya Nomura vs. Shingo Takagi (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 13) || YES = 1 ||
> Jun Akiyama vs. Naomichi Marufuji (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 13) || YES = 2 ||
> Shingo Takagi vs. Shuji Ishikawa (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 14) || YES = 3 ||
> Yuko Miyamoto vs. HARASHIMA (DDT Max Bump) || YES = 1 ||
> Nobuhiro Shimatani vs. Saki Akai (DDT Max Bump) || YES = 1 ||
> Katsuhiko Nakajima & Masa Kitamiya vs. Go Shiozaki & Kaito Kiyomiya (NOAH Great Voyage in Niigata) || YES = 1 ||
> Takashi Sugiura vs. Atsushi Kotoge (NOAH Great Voyage in Niigata) || YES = 1 ||
> Kento Miyahara vs. Naomichi Marufuji (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 15) || YES = 6 ||
> MaxiMuM vs. Natural Vibes (Dragon Gate The Gate of Passion - Day 15) || YES = 1 ||
> Hideki Suzuki vs. Daisuke Sekimoto (BJW Endless Survivor) || YES = 3 ||
> ANTIAS vs. Big Ben (Dragon Gate Dead Or Alive) || YES = 2 ||
> MaxiMuM vs. Natural Vibes (Dragon Gate Dead Or Alive) || YES = 3 ||
> El Lindaman vs. Masaaki Mochizuki vs. Punch Tominaga vs. Ryo Saito vs. Shingo Takagi vs. YAMATO vs. Yasushi Kanda (Dragon Gate Dead Or Alive) || YES = 3 ||
> Masato Yoshino vs. Shingo Takagi (Dragon Gate King of Gate - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Kzy vs. YAMATO (Dragon Gate King of Gate - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> Masato Yoshino vs. Susumu Yokosuka (Dragon Gate King of Gate - Day 5) || YES = 1 ||
> Ben-K vs. Kzy (Dragon Gate King of Gate - Day 5) || YES = 2 ||
> Shigehiro Irie vs. Keisuke Ishii (DDT Audience) || YES = 1 ||
> Io Shirai vs. Momo Watanabe (Stardom Gold Star) || YES = 4 ||
> Kento Miyahara vs. Naomichi Marufuji (AJPW Super Power Series - Day 7) || YES = 4 ||
> Shingo Takagi vs. Susumu Yokosuka (Dragon Gate King of Gate - Day 10) || YES = 1 ||
> Go Shiozaki & Kaito Kiyomiya vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima & Masa Kitamiya (NOAH Navigation With Breeze - Day 10) || YES = 1 ||
> Naruki Doi vs. YAMATO (Dragon Gate King of Gate - Day 13) || YES = 1 ||
> Masato Yoshino vs. YAMATO (Dragon Gate King of Gate - Day 16) || YES = 1 ||
> Kaito Kiyomiya vs. Kenoh (NOAH Navigation With Emerald Spirits - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Big Ben vs. Tribe Vanguard (Dragon Gate King of Gate - Day 17) || YES = 1 ||
> Masaaki Mochizuki vs. Masato Yoshino (Dragon Gate King of Gate - Day 17) || YES = 1 ||
> Ayato Yoshida & Kaito Kiyomiya vs. Takuya Nomura & Toru Sugiura (Fortune Dream 5) || YES = 1 ||
> Oedo Tai vs. Thunder Rock (Stardom Goddesses of Destiny) || YES = 1 ||
> Hideki Suzuki vs. Takuya Nomura (BJW 20/06) || YES = 3 ||
> Masashi Takeda vs. Isami Kodaka (BJW 20/06) || YES = 5 ||
> Kazuchika Okada vs. Minoru Suzuki (Minoru Suzuki 30th Anniversary Festival - Day 1) || YES = 3 ||
> Shigehiro Irie vs. Kazusada Higuchi (DDT What Are You Doing) || YES = 1 ||
> Daisuke Harada vs. Hitoshi Kumano (NOAH Navigation With Emerald Spirits - Day 8) || YES = 1 ||
> Takashi Sugiura vs. Kenoh (NOAH Navigation With Emerald Spirits - Day 8) || YES = 1 ||
> MaxiMuM vs. Tribe Vanguard (Dragon Gate Rainbow Gate - Day 9) || YES = 1 ||
> Jake Lee vs. Kento Miyahara (AJPW Dynamite Series - Day 12) || YES = 1 ||
> Kazusada Higuchi vs. Konosuke Takeshita vs. MAO vs. Masashi Takeda (DDT Live! Maji Manji #10) || YES = 1 ||
> Katsuhiko Nakajima & Masa Kitamiya vs. Hideyoshi Kamitani & Takuya Nomura (Riki Choshu Produce Power Hall) || YES = 2 ||
> Kento Miyahara, Naoya Nomura & Yoshitatsu vs. Joe Doering, KAI & Zeus (AJPW Summer Action Series - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Momo Watanabe vs. Hazuki (Stardom Bright Summer ~ RISE vs. Stardom) || YES = 1 ||
> Jun Tonsho, Kaz Hayashi, Masayuki Kono & Shuji Kondo vs. Strong Hearts (W-1 WRESTLE-1 Tour 2018 Symbol - Day 3) || YES = 1 ||
> Natural Vibes vs. ANTIAS (Dragon Gate Kobe Pro-Wrestling Festival) || YES = 1 ||
> Bandido & MaxiMuM vs. Tribe Vanguard (Dragon Gate Kobe Pro-Wrestling Festival) || YES = 1 ||
> Big Ben vs. Tribe Vanguard (Dragon Gate Kobe Pro-Wrestling Festival) || YES = 2 ||
> Violent Giants vs. Gianni Valletta & TAJIRI (AJPW Summer Action Series - Day 6) || YES = 1 ||
> ALL OUT vs. Cassandra Miyagi, DASH Chisako & Meiko Satomura (DDT Live! Maji Manji #12) || YES = 1 ||
> Kento Miyahara vs. Zeus (AJPW Summer Action Series - Day 11) || YES = 2 ||
> Mio Momono vs. Rin Kadokura (Marvelous 05/08) || YES = 1 ||
> Akitoshi Saito, Masato Tanaka, Naomichi Marufuji & Takashi Sugiura vs. Go Shiozaki, Katsuhiko Nakajima, Kenoh & Masa Kitamiya (NOAH Departure) || YES = 1 ||
> Kagetsu vs. Mayu Iwatani (Stardom X Stardom) || YES = 1 ||
> Daisuke Sekimoto & Hideki Suzuki vs. Fuminori Abe & Takuya Nomura (BJW Midsummer Korakuen 2 Battles - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> 50 Funky Powers, Akitoshi Saito, Masato Tanaka & Naomichi Marufuji vs. Atsushi Kotoge, Kaito Kiyomiya, Katsuhiko Nakajima, Kenoh & Masa Kitamiya (NOAH Kawasaki Sports Association 70th Anniversary - NOAH vs. Kawasaki Festival) || YES = 1 ||
> Takashi Sugiura vs. Go Shiozaki (NOAH Kawasaki Sports Association 70th Anniversary - NOAH vs. Kawasaki Festival) || YES = 2 ||
> Miyu Yamashita vs. Yuu (TJP Brand New Wrestling 2 ~ Now It’s Time To Attack ~) || YES = 2 ||
> Zeus vs. Shuji Ishikawa (AJPW Summer Explosion Series - Day 9) || YES = 2 ||
> Masashi Takeda vs. Jun Kasai (FREEDOMS/Jun Kasai Produce Tokyo Death Match Carnival 2018 ~ Crazy Monkey 20th Anniversary ~) || YES = 3 ||
> Atsushi Aoki & Jun Akiyama vs. Daisuke Harada & Takashi Sugiura (NOAH Naomichi Marufuji 20th Anniversary Show ~ Flight ~) || YES = 1 ||
> Hideo Itami vs. Naomichi Marufuji (NOAH Naomichi Marufuji 20th Anniversary Show ~ Flight ~) || YES = 2 ||
> ANTIAS vs. MaxiMuM & Tribe Vanguard (Dragon Gate Storm Gate - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Okami vs. Fuminori Abe & Takuya Nomura (BJW 06/09) || YES = 1 ||
> Hideki Suzuki vs. Yasufumi Nakanoue (BJW Big Japan Death Vegas) || YES = 1 ||
> Hikaru Shida vs. Aja Kong (OZ Academy Flower Bloom in Yokohama) || YES = 1 ||
> Jake Lee vs. Jun Akiyama (AJPW Royal Road Tournament - Day 3) || YES = 1 ||
> Jake Lee vs. Kento Miyahara (AJPW Royal Road Tournament - Day 5) || YES = 1 ||
> Mayu Iwatani vs. Momo Watanabe (Stardom 5STAR Grand Prix - Day 9) || YES = 1 ||
> Mayu Iwatani vs. Utami Hayashishita (Stardom 5STAR Grand Prix - Day 9) || YES = 1 ||
> Masaaki Mochizuki & Shun Skywalker vs. Tribe Vanguard (Dragon Gate Dangerous Gate) || YES = 1 ||
> Hiroyo Matsumoto vs. Nanae Takahashi (SEAdLINNNG d-Higher) || YES = 1 ||
> Arisa Nakajima vs. Rina Yamashita (SEAdLINNNG d-Higher) || YES = 1 ||
> Takashi Sugiura vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima (NOAH Global Junior League - Day 10) || YES = 2 ||
> MaxiMuM vs. R.E.D. (Dragon Gate The Gate of Victory - Day 4) || YES = 1 ||
> Emi Sakura vs. Mei Suruga (Gatoh Move Japan Tour #384) || YES = 1 ||
> MAO vs. Sanshiro Takagi (DDT Ryogoku Peter Pan) || YES = 1 ||
> HARASHIMA & Yukio Sakaguchi vs. Team Dream Futures (DDT Ryogoku Peter Pan) || YES = 1 ||
> CIMA vs. Konosuke Takeshita (DDT Ryogoku Peter Pan) || YES = 1 ||
> Danshoku Dino vs. Daisuke Sasaki (DDT Ryogoku Peter Pan) || YES = 1 ||
> Zeus vs. Kento Miyahara (AJPW Raising An Army Memorial Series - Day 11) || YES = 2 ||
> Momo Watanabe vs. Mayu Iwatani (Stardom True Fight) || YES = 3 ||
> Hideki Suzuki & Kazumi Kikuta vs. Masashi Takeda & Takumi Tsukamoto (BJW 25/10) || YES = 1 ||
> Kenoh vs. Kohei Sato (NOAH Global League - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Go Shiozaki vs. Takashi Sugiura (NOAH Global League - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Natural Vibes vs. Masaaki Mochizuki, Shun Skywalker & Yuki Yoshioka vs. MaxiMuM (Dragon Gate The Gate of Destiny) || YES = 1 ||
> Masato Yoshino vs. Ben-K (Dragon Gate The Gate of Destiny) || YES = 1 ||
> Go Shiozaki vs. Kazusada Higuchi (NOAH Global League - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Kohei Sato (NOAH Global League - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Kenoh vs. Naomichi Marufuji (NOAH Global League - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Hideki Suzuki vs. Daisuke Sekimoto (BJW Ryogokutan) || YES = 3 ||
> Masashi Takeda vs. Masaya Takahashi (BJW Ryogokutan) || YES = 1 ||
> JAN vs. Momo Watanabe & Utami Hayashishita (Stardom Best of Goddesses) || YES = 1 ||
> Konosuke Takeshita vs. Mike Bailey (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Shinjuku) || YES = 1 ||
> 
> Europe Indy:
> Doug Williams vs. Michael May (OTT Contenders 5) || YES = 1 ||
> Jordan Devlin vs. Darren Kearney (OTT Contenders 5) || YES = 1 ||
> Grizzled Young Veterans vs. Moustache Mountain (PROGRESS Chapter 61: Don’t Touch Me… Don’t… Don’t Touch Me) || YES = 1 ||
> Pete Dunne vs. Joseph Conners (PROGRESS Chapter 61: Don’t Touch Me… Don’t… Don’t Touch Me) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Brooks vs. Will Ospreay (PROGRESS Chapter 61: Don’t Touch Me… Don’t… Don’t Touch Me) || YES = 4 ||
> Travis Banks vs. Chris Brookes (PROGRESS Chapter 61: Don’t Touch Me… Don’t… Don’t Touch Me) || YES = 3 ||
> Monster Consulting & Ringkampf vs. RISE (wXw Back To The Roots XVII) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Brooks vs. Ryan Smile (RevPro High Stakes) || YES = 1 ||
> Mark Andrews vs. Will Ospreay (RevPro High Stakes) || YES = 2 ||
> Moustache Mountain vs. Suzuki-gun (RevPro High Stakes) || YES = 5 ||
> Chris Brookes vs. Trent Seven vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (PROGRESS Chapter 62: Fear No More, Come To Dust) || YES = 2 ||
> Travis Banks vs. TK Cooper (PROGRESS Chapter 62: Fear No More, Come To Dust) || YES = 1 ||
> *WALTER vs. Timothy Thatcher (PROGRESS Chapter 62: Fear No More, Come To Dust) || YES = 21 ||*
> Travis Banks vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (OTT Homecoming - Dublin) || YES = 1 ||
> Keith Lee vs. Mike Bailey (OTT Homecoming - Dublin) || YES = 2 ||
> Jordan Devlin vs. Timothy Thatcher (OTT Homecoming - Dublin) || YES = 1 ||
> The Kings of the North vs. The Rapture (OTT Homecoming - Dublin) || YES = 1 ||
> Chuck Taylor vs. Mark Haskins (OTT Homecoming - Belfast) || YES = 1 ||
> Keith Lee vs. Timothy Thatcher (OTT Homecoming - Belfast) || YES = 1 ||
> The Rapture vs. The Kings of the North (OTT Homecoming - Belfast) || YES = 1 ||
> David Starr vs. Mike Bailey (RevPro Live At The Cockpit 26) || YES = 1 ||
> Travis Banks vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (RevPro Live At The Cockpit 26) || YES = 1 ||
> Tyler Bate vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (PROGRESS Chapter 63: Take Me Underground) || YES = 7 ||
> British Strong Style vs. David Starr & Matt Riddle (PROGRESS Chapter 63: Take Me Underground) || YES = 4 ||
> Mark Davis vs. WALTER (PROGRESS Chapter 63: Take Me Underground) || YES = 6 ||
> David Starr vs. WALTER (FCP A Tribute to Francois Trebec) || YES = 2 ||
> Jonah Rock vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (PROGRESS Chapter 64: Thunderbastards Are Go!) || YES = 1 ||
> Chris Brookes vs. Eddie Dennis vs. Mark Andrews vs. Morgan Webster vs. Pete Dunne vs. TK Cooper vs. Trent Seven vs. Tyler Bate (PROGRESS Chapter 64: Thunderbastards Are Go!) || YES = 1 ||
> Alexander James vs. Timothy Thatcher (AMBITION 9) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. WALTER (AMBITION 9) || YES = 3 ||
> Mike Bailey vs. Timothy Thatcher (AMBITION 9) || YES = 1 ||
> Lucky Kid vs. Timothy Thatcher (wXw 16 Carat Gold - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> John Klinger vs. Ilja Dragunov vs. WALTER (wXw 16 Carat Gold - Day 2) || YES = 6 ||
> Absolute Andy vs. Timothy Thatcher (wXw 16 Carat Gold - Day 3) || YES = 1 ||
> Ringkampf vs. RISE (wXw 16 Carat Gold - Day 3) || YES = 1 ||
> Absolute Andy vs. David Starr (wXw 16 Carat Gold - Day 3) || YES = 2 ||
> David Starr vs. WALTER (Defiant Lights Out) || YES = 1 ||
> Ilja Dragunov vs. David Starr vs. Travis Banks vs. WALTER (wXw We Love Wrestling Tour: London) || YES = 1 ||
> Travis Banks vs. Morgan Webster (PROGRESS Chapter 65: Have Some Faith In The Sound) || YES = 1 ||
> David Starr vs. WALTER (Defiant Road to No Regrets) || YES = 1 ||
> Jordynne Grace vs. Livvii Grace (EVE #SHEVOLUTION) || YES = 1 ||
> The Angel Cruzers vs. The Kings of the North (OTT Martina’s Gaff Party 3: Sayonara Session Moth) || YES = 1 ||
> LJ Cleary vs. Joey Janela vs. Martina The Session Moth vs. Joey Janela vs. TK Cooper (OTT Martina’s Gaff Party 3: Sayonara Session Moth) || YES = 1 ||
> Jordan Devlin vs. Angelico (OTT Martina’s Gaff Party 3: Sayonara Session Moth) || YES = 1 ||
> A-Kid vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (Triple W Total Rumble 8) || YES = 3 ||
> Lucky Kid vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (wXw We Love Wrestling Tour: Frankfurt) || YES = 1 ||
> Ilja Dragunov vs. WALTER (wXw Superstars of Wrestling) || YES = 2 ||
> Doug Williams vs. Pete Dunne (PROGRESS Chapter 68: Super Strong Style 16 - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Angelico vs. Mark Andrews (PROGRESS Chapter 68: Super Strong Style 16 - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Chris Brookes vs. Kassius Ohno (PROGRESS Chapter 68: Super Strong Style 16 - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Angelico vs. Keith Lee (PROGRESS Chapter 68: Super Strong Style 16 - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> David Starr vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (PROGRESS Chapter 68: Super Strong Style 16 - Day 2) || YES = 6 ||
> Kassius Ohno vs. Tyler Bate (PROGRESS Chapter 68: Super Strong Style 16 - Day 2) || YES = 4 ||
> Travis Banks vs. WALTER (PROGRESS Chapter 68: Super Strong Style 16 - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> David Starr vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (wXw Shotgun #353) || YES = 1 ||
> Aussie Open vs. The Chosen Bros (RevPro Epic Encounter) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Will Ospreay (OTT ScrapperMania IV) || YES = 5 ||
> Jeff Cobb vs. Tomohiro Ishii (OTT ScrapperMania IV) || YES = 2 ||
> The Rapture vs. The Angel Cruzers (OTT ScrapperMania IV) || YES = 1 ||
> Keith Lee vs. Minoru Suzuki (OTT ScrapperMania IV) || YES = 2 ||
> Jordan Devlin vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (OTT ScrapperMania IV) || YES = 4 ||
> WALTER vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (wXw We Love Wrestling Tour: Hamburg) || YES = 2 ||
> David Starr vs. WALTER (PROGRESS Chapter 69: Be Here Now) || YES = 2 ||
> David Starr & Jordan Devlin vs. Low Ki & WALTER (OTT A Haven For Monsters) || YES = 1 ||
> Jordan Devlin vs. Will Ospreay (PROGRESS Chapter 72: Got Got Need) || YES = 1 ||
> Chris Ridgeway vs. Mark Davis (PROGRESS Chapter 72: Got Got Need) || YES = 1 ||
> Suzuki-gun vs. CHAOS (RevPro/NJPW Strong Style Evolved UK - Day 1) || YES = 5 ||
> Kazuchika Okada vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (RevPro/NJPW Strong Style Evolved UK - Day 2) || YES = 4 ||
> Tomohiro Ishii vs. Minoru Suzuki (RevPro/NJPW Strong Style Evolved UK - Day 2) || YES = 3 ||
> Mike Bailey vs. WALTER (Riptide International Waters) || YES = 2 ||
> Jordan Devlin vs. WALTER (OTT Wrestlerama 2) || YES = 7 ||
> WALTER vs. Will Ospreay (Defiant Stacked) || YES = 4 ||
> Jimmy Havoc vs. Will Ospreay (PROGRESS Chapter 75: These Violent Delights Have Violent Ends) || YES = 1 ||
> Mark Haskins vs. Matt Riddle (PROGRESS Chapter 76: Hello Wembley!) || YES = 1 ||
> Ilja Dragunov vs. Pete Dunne (PROGRESS Chapter 76: Hello Wembley!) || YES = 2 ||
> WALTER vs. Tyler Bate (PROGRESS Chapter 76: Hello Wembley!) || YES = 6 ||
> KUSHIDA vs. Tomohiro Ishii (OTT Fourth Year Anniversary) || YES = 1 ||
> Minoru Suzuki vs. Timothy Thatcher (OTT Fourth Year Anniversary) || YES = 2 ||
> WALTER vs. Will Ospreay (OTT Fourth Year Anniversary) || YES = 4 ||
> WALTER vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (PROGRESS Chapter 77: Pumpkin Spice PROGRESS) || YES = 3 ||
> 
> US Indy:
> David Starr vs. Joey Janela (Beyond Heavy Lies The Crown) || YES = 1 ||
> Keith Lee vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (PWG Mystery Vortex V) || YES = 4 ||
> The Chosen Bros vs. Ringkampf (PWG Mystery Vortex V) || YES = 3 ||
> Eddie Kingston vs. Leo Howlett (NWL 13/01) || YES = 1 ||
> Catch Point vs. Ringkampf (EVOLVE 98) || YES = 2 ||
> AR Fox vs. Matt Riddle (EVOLVE 98) || YES = 1 ||
> Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Darby Allin (EVOLVE 98) || YES = 7 ||
> Fred Yehi vs. Timothy Thatcher (EVOLVE 99) || YES = 2 ||
> WALTER vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (EVOLVE 99) || YES = 6 ||
> Keith Lee vs. Chris Dickinson (EVOLVE 99) || YES = 1 ||
> Markus Crane vs. SHLAK (GCW Hit ‘Em Up) || YES = 1 ||
> B-Boy vs. Daniel Makabe (3-2-1 BATTLE! Battle Rumble) || YES = 1 ||
> Jonathan Gresham vs. Mike Quackenbush (Beyond Spirit of 76) || YES = 1 ||
> David Starr vs. Matt Riddle (Beyond Spirit of 76) || YES = 2 ||
> Jeff Cobb vs. Matt Riddle (MLW Road to the World Championship) || YES = 2 ||
> Darby Allin vs. Sami Callihan (MLW Road to the World Championship) || YES = 2 ||
> Chet Sterling vs. John Skyler (CWF Mid-Atlantic Worldwide 14/02) || YES = 1 ||
> Michael Elgin vs. Tetsuya Naito (REVOLVER Friday the 16th Naito Takes Dayton) || YES = 1 ||
> James Drake vs. Matt Riddle (EVOLVE 100) || YES = 4 ||
> Keith Lee vs. AR Fox (EVOLVE 100) || YES = 1 ||
> Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Austin Theory (EVOLVE 100) || YES = 1 ||
> Chris Dickinson vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (EVOLVE 101) || YES = 1 ||
> Keith Lee vs. Tracy Williams (EVOLVE 101) || YES = 1 ||
> Austin Theory vs. Darby Allin vs. Jaka vs. Matt Riddle (EVOLVE 101) || YES = 1 ||
> CW Anderson vs. Dasher Hatfield (BLPW Jar of Flies) || YES = 1 ||
> Bandido & Flamita vs. The Rascalz (PWG Time Is A Flat Circle) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Brooks vs. Will Ospreay (PWG Time Is A Flat Circle) || YES = 1 ||
> Jeff Cobb vs. Jonah Rock (PWG Time Is A Flat Circle) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (PWG Time Is A Flat Circle) || YES = 1 ||
> Trevor Lee vs. Roy Wilkins (CWF Mid-Atlantic Worldwide 14/03) || YES = 2 ||
> Tom Lawlor vs. WALTER (GCW Matt Riddle’s Bloodsport) || YES = 7 ||
> Nick Gage vs. Timothy Thatcher (GCW Matt Riddle’s Bloodsport) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Minoru Suzuki (GCW Matt Riddle’s Bloodsport) || YES = 9 ||
> AR Fox vs. Will Ospreay (EVOLVE 102) || YES = 2 ||
> Daisuke Sekimoto & Munenori Sawa vs. Ringkampf (EVOLVE 102) || YES = 9 ||
> Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Matt Riddle (EVOLVE 102) || YES = 8 ||
> Jeff Cobb vs. Tomohiro Ishii (WrestleCon Mark Hitchcock Memorial Supershow) || YES = 4 ||
> Bandido & Flamita vs. Rey Fenix & Rey Horus (WrestleCon Mark Hitchcock Memorial Supershow) || YES = 3 ||
> Adam Brooks vs. Sammy Guevara vs. Shane Strickland vs. Will Ospreay (WrestleCon Mark Hitchock Memorial Supershow) || YES = 1 ||
> Timothy Thatcher vs. Toni Storm (Beyond/WWR Lit Up) || YES = 1 ||
> Dominic Garrini vs. Timothy Thatcher (EVOLVE 103) || YES = 1 ||
> Jaka vs. Munenori Sawa (EVOLVE 103) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Daisuke Sekimoto (EVOLVE 103) || YES = 1 ||
> CHAOS vs. Flip Gordon, Kota Ibushi & Shane Strickland (RevPro WrestleCon) || YES = 1 ||
> Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Tomohiro Ishii (RevPro WrestleCon) || YES = 6 ||
> Munenori Sawa vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (WWN Supershow: Mercury Rising) || YES = 1 ||
> Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Keith Lee (WWN Supershow: Mercury Rising) || YES = 3 ||
> Catch Point vs. Ringkampf (WWN Supershow: Mercury Rising) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Will Ospreay (WWN Supershow: Mercury Rising) || YES = 6 ||
> DJZ vs. Eli Everfly vs. ****** Loco vs. KTB vs. Teddy Hart vs. Tony Deppen (GCW Joey Janela’s Spring Break 2) || YES = 2 ||
> PCO vs. WALTER (GCW Joey Janela’s Spring Break 2) || YES = 9 ||
> WALTER vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (PROGRESS Chapter 67: Bourbon Is Also A Biscuit) || YES = 5 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Shane Strickland (MLW The World Championship Final) || YES = 3 ||
> Bandido vs. Taiji Ishimori (PWG All Star Weekend 14 - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Ringkampf vs. Violence Unlimited (PWG All Star Weekend 14 - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> The Chosen Bros vs. The Young Bucks vs. The Rascalz (PWG All Star Weekend 14 - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> Chris Dickinson vs. PCO (BLP Slamilton) || YES = 1 ||
> Aero Boy vs. Ciclope vs. Miedo Extremo (IWA-MS King of the Deathmatches - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> John Wayne Murdoch vs. Nick Gage vs. SHLAK (IWA-MS King of the Deathmatches - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Shane Strickland (EVOLVE 104) || YES = 3 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Keith Lee (EVOLVE 105) || YES = 2 ||
> Eddie Kingston vs. Fred Yehi (AAW Take No Prisoners) || YES = 3 ||
> Brody King vs. Darby Allin (AAW Take No Prisoners) || YES = 1 ||
> Eric Ryan vs. Miedo Extremo (GCW Tournament of Survival 3) || YES = 1 ||
> Alex Colon vs. Ciclope (GCW Tournament of Survival 3) || YES = 1 ||
> Drew Parker vs. Rickey Shane Page (CZW Tournament of Death 17) || YES = 1 ||
> Jimmy Lloyd vs. Rickey Shane Page (CZW Tournament of Death 17) || YES = 1 ||
> Darby Allin vs. WALTER (EVOLVE 106) || YES = 7 ||
> Cage vs. Mil Muertes (Lucha Underground: Season 4, Episode 5) || YES = 1 ||
> Daniel Makabe vs. Timothy Thatcher (3-2-1 BATTLE! Wet Hot Seattle Summer) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Shane Strickland (EVOLVE 108) || YES = 3 ||
> Joey Janela vs. Darby Allin (EVOLVE 109) || YES = 1 ||
> Darby Allin vs. Matt Riddle (EVOLVE 110) || YES = 1 ||
> Maxwell Jacob Friedman vs. Nate Webb (GCW Joey Janela’s Lost In New York) || YES = 1 ||
> Mil Muertes vs. The Mack (Lucha Underground: Season 4, Episode 11) || YES = 1 ||
> SoCal Uncensored vs. The Briscoes (ALL IN Zero Hour) || YES = 1 ||
> Nick Aldis vs. Cody (ALL IN) || YES = 5 ||
> Hangman Page vs. Joey Janela (ALL IN) || YES = 5 ||
> Kenny Omega vs. Penta El Zero (ALL IN) || YES = 8 ||
> Kazuchika Okada vs. Marty Scurll (ALL IN) || YES = 5 ||
> Bandido, Rey Fenix & Rey Mysterio vs. The Golden Elite (ALL IN) || YES = 5 ||
> Alex Colon vs. Masashi Takeda (GCW NGI3: Thy Kingdom Come) || YES = 1 ||
> Ilja Dragunov vs. Shingo Takagi (PWG Battle of Los Angeles - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Timothy Thatcher vs. WALTER (PWG Battle of Los Angeles - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Kenny Omega vs. Rey Fenix (NEW Redemption) || YES = 1 ||
> Nick Gage vs. David Arquette (GCW Joey Janela’s LA Confidential) || YES = 2 ||
> 
> WWE:
> Roman Reigns vs. Samoa Joe (RAW 01/01) || YES = 6 ||
> Johnny Gargano vs. The Velveteen Dream (NXT 24/01) || YES = 4 ||
> The Undisputed Era vs. The Authors of Pain (NXT Takeover: Philadelphia) || YES = 3 ||
> *Adam Cole vs. Aleister Black (NXT Takeover: Philadelphia) || YES = 16 ||*
> *Andrade Almas vs. Johnny Gargano (NXT Takeover: Philadelphia) || YES = 38 ||*
> *30-Man Royal Rumble (Royal Rumble) || YES = 10 ||*
> Brock Lesnar vs. Braun Strowman vs. Kane (Royal Rumble) || YES = 1 ||
> 30-Woman Royal Rumble (Royal Rumble) || YES = 1 ||
> Asuka vs. Sasha Banks (RAW 29/01) || YES = 2 ||
> TJP vs. Tyler Bate (205 Live 30/01) || YES = 2 ||
> Roderick Strong vs. Tyler Bate (NXT 31/01) || YES = 4 ||
> Hideo Itami vs. Roderick Strong (205 Live 06/02) || YES = 3 ||
> SAnitY vs. The Undisputed Era (NXT 07/02) || YES = 3 ||
> Apollo Crews vs. Bray Wyatt vs. Finn Bálor vs. Matt Hardy vs. Seth Rollins (RAW 12/02) || YES = 1 ||
> Drew Gulak vs. Tony Nese (205 Live 13/02) || YES = 2 ||
> Pete Dunne vs. Roderick Strong (NXT 14/02) || YES = 5 ||
> Braun Strowman vs. Elias vs. Finn Bálor vs. John Cena vs. Roman Reigns vs. Seth Rollins vs. The Miz (RAW 19/02) || YES = 4 ||
> Andrade Almas vs. Johnny Gargano (NXT 21/02) || YES = 7 ||
> Alexa Bliss vs. Bayley vs. Mandy Rose vs. Mickie James vs. Sasha Banks vs. Sonya Deville (Elimination Chamber) || YES = 2 ||
> Asuka vs. Nia Jax (Elimination Chamber) || YES = 2 ||
> AJ Styles vs. John Cena (SmackDown Live 27/02) || YES = 1 ||
> Cedric Alexander vs. TJP (205 Live 27/02) || YES = 1 ||
> Kalisto vs. Roderick Strong (205 Live 27/02) || YES = 4 ||
> Jinder Mahal vs. Randy Orton (SmackDown Live 06/03) || YES = 1 ||
> Buddy Murphy vs. Mustafa Ali (205 Live 06/03) || YES = 1 ||
> AJ Styles vs. Baron Corbin vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. John Cena vs. Kevin Owens vs. Sami Zayn (Fastlane) || YES = 4 ||
> Cedric Alexander vs. Roderick Strong (205 Live 13/03) || YES = 2 ||
> Pete Dunne vs. Adam Cole (NXT 14/03) || YES = 1 ||
> Danny Burch & Oney Lorcan vs. Pete Dunne & Roderick Strong (NXT 21/03) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Kassius Ohno (NXT 21/03) || YES = 1 ||
> Finn Bálor vs. Seth Rollins (RAW 02/04) || YES = 1 ||
> *Adam Cole vs. EC3 vs. Killian Dain vs. Lars Sullivan vs. Ricochet vs. The Velveteen Dream (NXT Takeover: New Orleans) || YES = 23 ||*
> Ember Moon vs. Shayna Baszler (NXT Takeover: New Orleans) || YES = 4 ||
> *Andrade Almas vs. Aleister Black (NXT Takeover: New Orleans) || YES = 20 ||*
> *Johnny Gargano vs. Tommaso Ciampa (NXT Takeover: New Orleans) || YES = 27 ||*
> The Miz vs. Finn Bálor vs. Seth Rollins (WrestleMania 34) || YES = 8 ||
> Charlotte Flair vs. Asuka (WrestleMania 34) || YES = 8 ||
> Randy Orton vs. Bobby Roode vs. Jinder Mahal vs. Rusev (WrestleMania 34) || YES = 2 ||
> *Kurt Angle & Ronda Rousey vs. Stephanie McMahon & Triple H (WrestleMania 34) || YES = 16 ||*
> Daniel Bryan & Shane McMahon vs. Kevin Owens & Sami Zayn (WrestleMania 34) || YES = 4 ||
> AJ Styles vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (WrestleMania 34) || YES = 3 ||
> AJ Styles vs. Daniel Bryan (SmackDown 10/04) || YES = 3 ||
> Akira Tozawa & Hideo Itami vs. Gran Metalik & Hideo Itami (205 Live 17/04) || YES = 1 ||
> Killian Dain vs. Lars Sullivan (NXT 18/04) || YES = 1 ||
> Drew Gulak vs. Kalisto vs. Mustafa Ali vs. TJP vs. Tony Nese (205 Live 24/04) || YES = 3 ||
> Cedric Alexander vs. Kalisto (Greatest Royal Rumble) || YES = 1 ||
> Seth Rollins vs. Finn Bálor vs. Samoa Joe vs. The Miz (Greatest Royal Rumble) || YES = 1 ||
> Seth Rollins vs. Finn Bálor (RAW 30/04) || YES = 3 ||
> *Seth Rollins vs. The Miz (Backlash) || YES = 12 ||*
> AJ Styles vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (Backlash) || YES = 1 ||
> Roman Reigns vs. Samoa Joe (Backlash) || YES = 1 ||
> Jeff Hardy vs. The Miz (SmackDown 08/05) || YES = 2 ||
> Buddy Murphy vs. Mustafa Ali (205 Live 08/05) || YES = 1 ||
> AJ Styles vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (SmackDown 15/05) || YES = 1 ||
> Danny Burch, Oney Lorcan & Pete Dunne vs. The Undisputed Era (NXT 16/05) || YES = 2 ||
> Daniel Bryan vs. The Miz (WWE Live 17/05) || YES = 1 ||
> Daniel Bryan vs. Jeff Hardy (SmackDown 22/05) || YES = 1 ||
> Akira Tozawa vs. Hideo Itami (205 Live 22/05) || YES = 1 ||
> Cedric Alexander vs. Buddy Murphy (205 Live 29/05) || YES = 4 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Zack Gibson (NXT Live 12/06) || YES = 1 ||
> Pete Dunne vs. Kyle O’Reilly (NXT 13/06) || YES = 4 ||
> Drew Gulak vs. Jack Gallagher (UK Championship Tournament First-Round) || YES = 3 ||
> *The Undisputed Era vs. Danny Burch & Oney Lorcan (NXT Takeover: Chicago) || YES = 18 ||*
> Ricochet vs. The Velveteen Dream (NXT Takeover: Chicago) || YES = 7 ||
> Aleister Black vs. Lars Sullivan (NXT Takeover: Chicago) || YES = 2 ||
> *Johnny Gargano vs. Tommaso Ciampa (NXT Takeover: Chicago) || YES = 19 ||*
> Big Cass vs. Daniel Bryan (Money In The Bank) || YES = 1 ||
> AJ Styles vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (Money In The Bank) || YES = 5 ||
> Nia Jax vs. Ronda Rousey (Money In The Bank) || YES = 1 ||
> Bobby Roode vs. Braun Strowman vs. Finn Bálor vs. Kevin Owens vs. Kofi Kingston vs. Rusev vs. Samoa Joe vs. The Miz (Money In The Bank) || YES = 2 ||
> Seth Rollins vs. Dolph Ziggler (RAW 18/06) || YES = 1 ||
> Big E vs. Daniel Bryan vs. Rusev vs. Samoa Joe vs. The Miz (SmackDown 19/06) || YES = 6 ||
> Buddy Murphy vs. Hideo Itami vs. Mustafa Ali (205 Live 19/06) || YES = 1 ||
> British Strong Style vs. The Undisputed Era (UK Championship Tournament - Day 1) || YES = 4 ||
> Travis Banks vs. Zack Gibson (UK Championship Tournament - Day 1) || YES = 3 ||
> The Undisputed Era vs. Moustache Mountain (UK Championship Tournament - Day 2) || YES = 6 ||
> Aleister Black & Ricochet vs. EC3 & The Velveteen Dream (UK Championship Tournament - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Pete Dunne vs. Zack Gibson (UK Championship Tournament - Day 2) || YES = 4 ||
> Moustache Mountain & Ricochet vs. The Undisputed Era (NXT 27/06) || YES = 3 ||
> Buddy Murphy vs. Mustafa Ali (205 Live 03/07) || YES = 9 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Danny Burch (NXT 11/07) || YES = 1 ||
> *Moustache Mountain vs. The Undisputed Era (NXT 11/07) || YES = 10 ||*
> AJ Styles vs. Rusev (Extreme Rules) || YES = 3 ||
> Drew McIntyre vs. Finn Bálor vs. Roman Reigns (RAW 16/07) || YES = 1 ||
> Aleister Black vs. Tommaso Ciampa (NXT 25/07) || YES = 4 ||
> The Bar vs. The New Day (SmackDown 07/08) || YES = 2 ||
> The Undisputed Era vs. Moustache Mountain (NXT Takeover: Brooklyn) || YES = 8 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Ricochet (NXT Takeover: Brooklyn) || YES = 6 ||
> Shayna Baszler vs. Kairi Sane (NXT Takeover: Brooklyn) || YES = 4 ||
> Tommaso Ciampa vs. Johnny Gargano (NXT Takeover: Brooklyn) || YES = 6 ||
> Dolph Ziggler vs. Seth Rollins (SummerSlam) || YES = 3 ||
> AJ Styles vs. Samoa Joe (SummerSlam) || YES = 5 ||
> Daniel Bryan vs. The Miz (SummerSlam) || YES = 4 ||
> Brock Lesnar vs. Roman Reigns (SummerSlam) || YES = 1 ||
> Buddy Murphy & Tony Nese vs. Lucha House Party (205 Live 21/08) || YES = 4 ||
> Pete Dunne vs. Zack Gibson (NXT 22/08) || YES = 1 ||
> Seth Rollins vs. Kevin Owens (RAW 27/08) || YES = 1 ||
> Andrade Almas vs. Daniel Bryan (SmackDown 28/08) || YES = 1 ||
> Buddy Murphy vs. Kalisto (205 Live 28/08) || YES = 2 ||
> Johnny Gargano vs. The Velveteen Dream (NXT 05/09) || YES = 2 ||
> Killer Kelly vs. Meiko Satomura (Mae Young Classic First Round) || YES = 6 ||
> Tommaso Ciampa vs. Adam Cole vs. Johnny Gargano (NXT Live 08/09) || YES = 2 ||
> *Jeff Hardy vs. Randy Orton (Hell In A Cell) || YES = 14 ||*
> Charlotte Flair vs. Becky Lynch (Hell In A Cell) || YES = 2 ||
> Dolph Ziggler & Drew McIntyre vs. The Shield (Hell In A Cell) || YES = 6 ||
> AJ Styles vs. Samoa Joe (Hell In A Cell) || YES = 2 ||
> Ronda Rousey vs. Alexa Bliss (Hell In A Cell) || YES = 2 ||
> Pete Dunne vs. Ricochet (NXT 19/09) || YES = 5 ||
> Otis Dozovic vs. Tommaso Ciampa (NXT 26/09) || YES = 1 ||
> Meiko Satomura vs. Mercedes Martinez (Mae Young Classic Second Round) || YES = 6 ||
> Cedric Alexander vs. Buddy Murphy (Super Show-Down) || YES = 1 ||
> AJ Styles vs. Samoa Joe (Super Show-Down) || YES = 4 ||
> Braun Strowman, Dolph Ziggler & Drew McIntyre vs. The Shield (Super Show-Down) || YES = 1 ||
> Braun Strowman, Dolph Ziggler & Drew McIntyre vs. The Shield (RAW 08/10) || YES = 1 ||
> Ricochet vs. Adam Cole vs. Pete Dunne (NXT 10/10) || YES = 5 ||
> Pete Dunne vs. Noam Dar (NXT UK Episode 1) || YES = 2 ||
> Dolph Ziggler & Drew McIntyre vs. The Shield (RAW 22/10) || YES = 1 ||
> Meiko Satomura vs. Toni Storm (Mae Young Classic Semi-Final) || YES = 1 ||
> Kairi Sane vs. Shayna Baszler (Evolution) || YES = 2 ||
> Becky Lynch vs. Charlotte Flair (Evolution) || YES = 9 ||
> AJ Styles vs. Daniel Bryan (SmackDown 30/10) || YES = 8 ||
> Noam Dar vs. Zack Gibson (NXT UK Episode 3) || YES = 1 ||
> AJ Styles vs. Daniel Bryan (SmackDown 13/11) || YES = 2 ||
> Shayna Baszler vs. Kairi Sane (NXT Takeover: WarGames II) || YES = 1 ||
> *Aleister Black vs. Johnny Gargano (NXT Takeover: WarGames II) || YES = 13 ||*
> *Tommaso Ciampa vs. The Velveteen Dream (NXT Takeover: WarGames II) || YES = 12 ||*
> Pete Dunne, Ricochet & War Raiders vs. The Undisputed Era (NXT Takeover: WarGames II) || YES = 9 ||
> SAnitY, The Club, The Colons, The New Day & The Usos vs. Bobby Roode, Chad Gable, Lucha House Party, The Ascension, The B-Team & The Revival (Survivor Series Kickoff) || YES = 1 ||
> Seth Rollins vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (Survivor Series) || YES = 2 ||
> Buddy Murphy vs. Mustafa Ali (Survivor Series) || YES = 4 ||
> Bobby Lashley, Braun Strowman, Dolph Ziggler, Drew McIntyre & Finn Bálor vs. Jeff Hardy, Rey Mysterio, Samoa Joe, Shane McMahon & The Miz (Survivor Series) || YES = 1 ||
> Charlotte Flair vs. Ronda Rousey (Survivor Series) || YES = 8 ||
> *Brock Lesnar vs. Daniel Bryan (Survivor Series) || YES = 16 ||*
> Pete Dunne vs. Jordan Devlin (NXT UK Episode 11) || YES = 2 ||
> 
> ROH:
> Best Friends vs. Dragon Lee & Titan vs. The Young Bucks (TV 20/01) || YES = 1 ||
> Jay Lethal vs. Jonathan Gresham (Honor Reigns Supreme) || YES = 5 ||
> Marty Scurll vs. Punishment Martinez (16th Anniversary Show) || YES = 1 ||
> The Hung Bucks vs. SoCal Uncensored (16th Anniversary) || YES = 4 ||
> *Dalton Castle vs. Jay Lethal (16th Anniversary Show) || YES = 11 ||*
> Hangman Page vs. Kota Ibushi (Supercard of Honor XII) || YES = 9 ||
> SoCal Uncensored vs. Flip Gordon & The Young Bucks (Supercard of Honor XII) || YES = 5 ||
> The Briscoes vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Jay Lethal (Supercard of Honor XII) || YES = 1 ||
> Cody vs. Kenny Omega (Supercard of Honor XII) || YES = 3 ||
> Dalton Castle vs. Marty Scurll (Supercard of Honor XII) || YES = 2 ||
> Jay Lethal vs. Jonathan Gresham (Masters of the Craft) || YES = 3 ||
> Super Smash Bros vs. The Young Bucks (War of the Worlds: Toronto) || YES = 2 ||
> The Hung Bucks vs. Punishment Martinez & The Briscoes (TV 23/06) || YES = 1 ||
> Jay Lethal vs. KUSHIDA (Best In The World) || YES = 1 ||
> The Briscoes vs. The Young Bucks (Best In The World) || YES = 4 ||
> Jay Lethal & Jonathan Gresham vs. The Young Bucks (Honor Re-United: Doncaster) || YES = 1 ||
> Jay Lethal vs. Mark Haskins (Honor Re-United: London) || YES = 2 ||
> Jay Lethal vs. Jonathan Gresham (TV 07/09) || YES = 3 ||
> Jay Lethal vs. Will Ospreay (Death Before Dishonor XVI) || YES = 2 ||
> 
> Impact Wrestling:
> LAX vs. oVe (Impact Wrestling 18/01) || YES = 2 ||
> Austin Aries vs. Johnny Impact (Crossroads) || YES = 1 ||
> Brian Cage vs. Lashley (Impact Wrestling 29/03) || YES = 1 ||
> Aero Star, Drago & King Cuerno vs. Andrew Everett, Dezmond Xavier & DJ Z (Impact Wrestling vs. Lucha Underground) || YES = 1 ||
> Killshot & The Mack vs. LAX (Impact Wrestling vs. Lucha Underground) || YES = 3 ||
> Austin Aries vs. Fenix vs. Pentagon Dark (Impact Wrestling vs. Lucha Underground) || YES = 1 ||
> Fenix vs. Johnny Impact vs. Petey Williams vs. Taiji Ishimori (Slammiversary XVI) || YES = 1 ||
> LAX vs. The OGz (Slammiversary XVI) || YES = 4 ||
> Pentagon Jr. vs. Sami Callihan (Slammiversary XVI) || YES = 8 ||
> Austin Aries vs. Moose (Slammiversary XVI) || YES = 8 ||
> Pentagon Jr. vs. Sami Callihan (Impact Wrestling 23/08) || YES = 1 ||
> Brian Cage vs. Fenix (Impact Wrestling 30/08) || YES = 1 ||
> Tessa Blanchard vs. Taya Valkyrie (Bound For Glory) || YES = 1 ||
> 
> Lucha Libre:
> ***** Casas vs. Sam Adonis (CMLL Lunes Arena Mexico 01/01) || YES = 1 ||
> Fiero, Flyer & Magia Blanca vs. El Coyote, Templario & Yago (CMLL Sabados Arena Mexico) || YES = 1 ||
> Mephisto vs. Titan (CMLL Martes Arena Mexico 23/01) || YES = 1 ||
> Centvrion vs. Metaleon (Mexa Wrestling 27/01) || YES = 1 ||
> Keyra vs. Ricky Marvin (Lucha Memes 01/02) || YES = 1 ||
> Demus 3:16 vs. Fuerza Guerrera (Innova Aztec Power 04/02) || YES = 1 ||
> El Satanico vs. Hechihero (Lucha Memes 05/02) || YES = 1 ||
> CIMA, Extreme Tiger & Rey Horus vs. The Lucha Brothers & Rey Mysterio Jr. (The Crash 16/02) || YES = 2 ||
> El Soberano Jr. vs. Niebla Roja (CMLL Super Viernes 23/02) || YES = 1 ||
> Dr. Cerebro vs. Ricky Marvin (IWRG 04/03) || YES = 2 ||
> Aramis vs. ***** Casas (Lucha Memes 11/03) || YES = 1 ||
> Angel de Oro vs. El Cuatrero (CMLL Homenaje A Dos Leyendas) || YES = 1 ||
> Dragon Lee vs. Laredo Kid vs. Titan vs. Triton (APN 17/03) || YES = 1 ||
> Katigador vs. Vengador (Promociones Tao 21/03) || YES = 2 ||
> Aramis vs. Latigo vs. Moria vs. Septimo Dragon vs. Toxin (Mexa Wrestling 24/03) || YES = 1 ||
> Dr. Cerebro vs. Ricky Marvin (IWRG 25/03) || YES = 1 ||
> El Barbaro Cavernario vs. El Soberano Jr. (CMLL Martes Arena Mexico 27/03) || YES = 4 ||
> LA Park vs. Rey Fenix (The Crash 14/04) || YES = 2 ||
> Arkangel Divino, Black Destiny & Genio del Aire vs. Black Danger, Mirage & Ultimo Maldito (AAA 20/04) || YES = 2 ||
> El Barbaro Cavernario vs. Ricky Marvin (Lucha Memes/Promociones Cara Lucha) || YES = 1 ||
> Fly Star vs. Toxin (Mexa Wrestling 25/04) || YES = 1 ||
> El Soberano Jr. vs. Magia Blanca (CMLL Martes Arena Mexico 01/05) || YES = 1 ||
> El Soberano Jr. vs. ***** Casas (CMLL Super Viernes 11/05) || YES = 1 ||
> Aramis & Astrolux vs. Latigo & Toxin (AAA 18/05) || YES = 1 ||
> La Familia Real vs. Los Ingobernables (CMLL Super Viernes 25/05) || YES = 2 ||
> El Cuatrero vs. Angel de Oro (CMLL Super Viernes 01/06) || YES = 2 ||
> El Hijo de LA Park & LA Park vs. Dragon Lee & Rush (IWRG 17/06) || YES = 2 ||
> LA Park vs. Rush (CMLL Super Viernes 22/06) || YES = 2 ||
> El Barbaro Cavernario vs. King Phoenix (CMLL Super Viernes 29/06) || YES = 2 ||
> El Soberano Jr. vs. El Barbaro Cavernario (CMLL Martes Arena Coliseo Guadalajara) || YES = 1 ||
> Aramis vs. Hechicero (Lucha Memes 22/07) || YES = 1 ||
> Hechicero vs. Stuka Jr. (CMLL Martes Arena Mexico 14/08) || YES = 1 ||
> Joe Lider, Murder Clown & Pagano vs. Los Mercenarios (AAA Triplemania XXVI) || YES = 1 ||
> Daga vs. Hechicero (The Crash 08/09) || YES = 2 ||
> Matt Taven & Volador Jr. vs. El Barbaro Cavernario & Rush (CMLL 85. Aniversario) || YES = 1 ||
> Aeroboy vs. Rey Fenix (GALLI El Adios) || YES = 1 ||
> Volador Jr. vs. El Barbaro Cavernario (CMLL Lunes Arena Puebla) || YES = 1 ||


----------



## Donnie

:done Jesus Fuck, that list, Nasty 

WALTER vs Zack Sabre Jnr (PROGRESS CHAPTER 77)
Goddamn, this was spectacular match. Duelling limb work that pays off in the long run, like ZSJ's neck finally giving out when he tried his bridge that has beaten everyone thus far. WALTER having to fight for his chop was awesome, and it reminded of the KILLER Roddy/Punk match where they did a similar thing. I LOVED him maintaining wrist control after each chop and Zack trying SO hard to get out of it, only to know he's fucked so he just flips him the bird. Zack's work on the arm and leg was great as always, as was WALTER's selling. Zack's selling wasn't as great as I wanted but he never no sold it, and it did pay off in the finish, so kudos for that. Speaking of, that Island Driver onto the knee is a MOTHERFUCKER of finisher. Amazing match. Even though I'm dirty with PROGRESS, I can't recommend this enough. 

****1/2


----------



## MC

*ROH Survival Of The Fittest 04/11*

*Yes To: Tracy Williams vs Jonathan Gresham *****

Been meaning to watch this for a few weeks now and I've finally gotten round to this. I'm glad I did because this was awesome. Starting off with some grappling before turning up the intensity and going ham on each other. Gresham going for Williams' injured arm quite viciously. Williams selling of the arm was really good all match, even preventing him from hitting the piledriver several times. Not without its flaws like Gresham being perfectly fine after being hit with a piledriver five minutes later but nothing that jarring. Hope this is just the start of what we can expect of Williams in Ring Of Honor.

*Top Ten Matches Of November*
_1. Brock Lesnar vs Daniel Bryan ***** (WWE Survivor Series 2018 18/11)
2. Go Shiozaki vs. Kazusada Higuchi ****1/2 (NOAH Global League Day Two 08/11)
3. MaxiMuM (Jason Lee, Masato Yoshino & Naruki Doi) vs. Natural Vibes (Genki Horiguchi, Kzy & Susumu Yokosuka) vs. R.E.D. (Ben-K, Big R Shimizu & PAC) vs. Tribe Vanguard (BxB Hulk, Flamita & YAMATO) ****1/2 (Dragon Gate The Gate Of Evolution 2018 06/11)
4. Naomichi Marufuji vs. Kenoh ****1/4 (NOAH Global League Day Two 08/11)
5. Kzy, Susumu Yokosuka, Genki Horiguchi vs. Naruki Doi, Jason Lee, Kaito Ishida vs. Masaaki Mochizuki, Shun Skywalker, Yuki Yoshioka ****1/4 (Dragon Gate Gate Of Destiny 04/11)
6. JAN (Jungle Kyona & Natsuko Tora) vs. Momo Watanabe & Utami Hayashishita ****1/4 (Stardom Best Of Goddesses 23/11)
7. Charlotte vs Ronda Rousey ****1/4 (WWE Survivor Series 2018 18/11)
8. Katsuhiko Nakajima vs Kohei Sato **** (NOAH Global League Day Two 08/11)
9. Daniel Bryan vs AJ Styles **** (WWE Smackdown 13/11)
10.Tracy Williams vs Jonathan Gresham **** (ROH ROH Survival Of The Fittest 04/11)
_


----------



## ZEROVampire

People, this was an amazing enjoyable old style tag team indy match. No MOTYC for me But Highly Recommended

*AR Fox & Myron Reed vs The Rascalz - AAW Austin 10:12 10/12 ***1/2*

https://www.bilibili.com/video/av37241250


----------



## Taroostyles

Catching Up

Black vs Gargano War Games-****3/4

What a fantastic hard hitting war where truly no one really lost. Johnny is playing this broken soul character so well and Black has the heartless badass down pat. Some tremendous exchanges that took my breath away and a flow that was seamless. Not quite as good as Almas/Gargano or Gargano/Ciampa I but not too far off either. 

Charlotte vs Becky Evolution-****1/4

This was awesome especially the pace for this kind of match. They went out and delivered the exact kind of match they needed to but I do think it is slightly overrated. I've seen alot of ****1/2+ ratings and I just don't think it a high enough gear and stayed there for that. As far as great WWE women's matches I still think Sasha/Bayley was significantly better. Still a fantastic and brutal spectacle where again both talents were elevated.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Lucha House Party vs Mike Kanellis/TJP Tornado Tag match on the 205 Live (12/5/18) episode.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10


----------



## Yeah1993

Slowly catching up because of couuuurse. YES to all these



Kota Ibushi v. Tomohiro Ishii (Day 10, 7/28/18) – This might be my biggest hypocrite add ever because typical forearm shit and fighting spirit and standing up from suplexes really hurt this for me but I was genuinely excited during most of it, and of all the matches with that type of shit that I’ve maybe ever seen, this is the one that most felt like a genuine competition. I’m absolutely including the 2000s Kobashi “classics” in saying that. This just had too much stiffness and both guys bringing their personality into it (defiant Ibushi is super great) and tons of drama that felt actually well-earned. I do wish some of it went differently but both guys looked completely dead at the end of it and that’s more than you can say for most of this kind of thing. If this was Ibushi v. Shinya Hashimoto it would have been match of the year but alas, I’d regret leaving it off the list if I did.


Kenny Omega v. Kota Ibushi (Day 18, 8/11/18) – This had some of the same problems as Ibushi/Ishii but also had a lot of the same positives. I don’t want to say too early but I think partly why I’m more forgiving of Ibushi doing jumpy shit after being driven into the floor is because I buy he’s constantly in tremendous amounts of pain at any given point. Omega actually focused offense on the head here after a package tombstone (is that….what it’s called…?) and approximately 99% of wrestlers would do a terrible job convincing me they should be backflipping at all after that, but Ibushi just sells it by barely being able to stand up in between. He’s really, really good at drowsily slopping around getting his shit together for 3 second bursts. I mean ideally for me he’d go the ‘slowly fighting upwards’ route, but if you think about it as if it were a measuring cup or some shit, then they put enough juice in and whatever was scooped out wasn’t enough to leave the juice below a certain red line that gives it a pass overall. Special mention to one V-Trigger here that looked fucking insane, partly thanks to Ibushi swinging his head like a gorilla yanked his arm from behind him. Also thanks so much for not going the route you two easily could have. You know the one. _You know the one._


Moustache Mountain v. Roderick Strong/Kyle O’Reilly (Takeover Brooklyn IV 8/18/18) – Some early brawling (O’Reilly even sells getting his head thrown into the apron awesome, btw, astonished how much I like this guy now) before UE go the previous match’s route and head for Seven’s leg. Most of the rest isn’t exactly new material (maybe even for these teams) but it’s just an undeniably fun, energetic, heated batch of awesome. You could argue it was just a less good version of the 7/11 tag but that still smokes most of the wrestling in the year. Basically if I rewatch the 7/11 match down the road somewhere there is zero reason for me not to also watch this right after it. At least the finish was better in this one.


Meiko Satomura v. Killer Kelly (Mae Young Classic Round 1, 9/6/18) – Just an awesome quick showcase for Satomura, with the WWE crowd getting to see her slap on holds, throw some strikes, do the cartwheel double knee-drop. This match wasn’t really about Kelly but for someone who was probably just booked to lose to somebody else more well-known, I thought she managed to still impress. Very much looking forward to seeing Satomura in this tourney.


Meiko Satomura v. Mercedes Martinez (Mae Young Classic Round 2, 10/3/18) – Hard fought, scrappy, stiff, dramatic, slow-building with nothing holding it back. I’m not familiar with Martinez at all really but I came out of this pretty curious, she’s pretty great at on the sell when getting curved and torqued. Satomura here did some kind of joshi-style ‘scream to fight through pain” thing and did it better than I can ever remember seeing before. Not that it lasted long anyway as these two constantly had an answer for each other. Back-and-forth wrestling at some of its best and one of my top ten of the year, surely.


Io Shirai v. Rhea Ripley (Mae Young Classic Semifinals 10/24/18) – Ripley is much more muscular than most women in wrestling and the size difference between her and Shirai made it immediately interesting to me. Plus Ripley playing the asshole and getting dem boos definitely helped. And hell, I thought this absolutely delivered. Ripley was vicious in locking Shirai down, almost vicious enough that I’d buy Shirai’s mid-giving-birth-level screaming as fitting. Shirai’s fight back starting with a massive barrage of elbows was great stuff, and I dug how she took risks to get large rewards – that is bringing Ripley down to her level of weariness. Based on this I think these two could have WWE’s MOTY in future. My watchlist is too big to want to catch everything and anything so I’m sticking to the more interesting stuff and won’t get to see Shirai or Satomura in all of their shorter matches of the tourney. Maybe if I plow through enough of this before February-ish because I’d like to see that stuff.


Tommaso Ciampa v. Velveteen Dream (Takeover WarGames 11/17/18) – WELL looks like I finally have a solidified answer for MOTY. I can’t remember one thing in the match that didn’t have something at least a little interesting going on, from the character work in the opening stages to the HEAT near the end. They even took the time to make the mundane awesome like when Ciampa ground Dream’s face and yelled “GO TO SLEEP” during the headlock. Or the collar-and-elbow where Ciampa leaned back over the ropes at the beginning. Or Ciampa untying his boot to sell how fucked his leg is. Or the ref catching Ciampa pulling the tights and a mark-out moment being made out of it. Or Ciampa making sure to pick his precious title up from the floor and rest it on the announce table. Dream’s carny tribute act was maybe a little too cutesy and he had some eyebrow-raising choice to fight back with like ref distractions, and that I think is what I have as far as negatives go? This is everything that big matches on the main roster usually aren’t (throw NJPW in there too for some of it, fuck ‘em). Two unique personalities bouncing off of each other, moments of the wrestlers actually acknowledging the audience, heel who actually gets a vitriolic response, opening struggles that actually feel like struggles and not just something to do before you start running around (and the crowd seemed to legitimately give a fuck about the collar-and-elbows and such), cut off moves that involved finding actual openings – so more than just a dickweed standing up and throwing elbows while the other guy takes it like a half-brained twat, and a natural build to the nearfall run instead of it just happening because we’re a certain amount of minutes into the match. If the future is Velventeen Dream and Tommaso Ciampa then the future has at least two bright sparks shining through, even if we wind up with a whale-sized turd. Thank you so much for existing. Shout out to when Mauro said “maybe this is what the sick SOB (Ciampa, obviously) deserves” with Ciampa right there next to him. I reacted like “he’s right there!” and then FUCKING marked when Ciampa threw a coffee cup at him and berated him.




Spoiler:  yes list. watching more soon, should make it less WWE-busy near the bottom



Joe Doering v. Zeus (All Japan 1/2/18)
Kenny Omega v. Chris Jericho (New Japan 1/4/18)
Shuji Ishikawa v. Mike Bailey (DDT 1/5/18)
Zack Sabre Jr. v. Keith Lee (PWG 1/12/18)
Eddie Kingston v. Leo Howlett (NWL 1/13/18)
Timothy Thatcher/WALTER v. Tracey Williams/Dominic Garrini (Evolve 1/13/18)
Zack Sabre Jr. v. Darby Allin (Evolve 1/13/18)
Timothy Thatcher v. Fred Yehi (Evolve 1/14/18)
Takuya Nomura v. Fuminori Abe (Big Japan 1/17/18)
Queen’s Quest v. Oedo Tai (Stardom 1/21/18)
Kyle O’Reilly/Bobby Fish v. The Authors of Pain (WWE 1/27/18)
Andrade Almas v. Johnny Gargano (WWE 1/27/18)
WALTER v. Timothy Thatcher (Progress 1/28/18)

Fuerza Guerrera v. Demus 3:16 (Innova Aztec Power 2/4/18)
El Satanico v. Hechicero (Lucha Memes 2/5/18)
Matt Riddle v. Jeff Cobb (MLW 2/8/18)
Sami Callihan v. Darby Allin (MLW 2/8/18)
Chet Sterling v. John Skyler (CWF Mid-Atlantic 2/10/18)
Io Shirai v. Momo Watanabe (Stardom 2/18/18)
Andrade Almas v. Johnny Gargano (WWE 2/27/18)

Daichi Hashimoto v. Takuya Nomura (Big Japan 3/8/18)
Matt Riddle v. WALTER (wXw 3/10/18)
***** Casas v. Aramis (Lucha Memes 3/11/18)
Hideki Suzuki v. Daisuke Sekimoto (Big Japan 3/11/18)
Tetsuya Naito v. Zack Sabre Jr. (New Japan 3/11/18)
Kota Ibushi v. Zack Sabre Jr. (New Japan 3/15/18)
Takuya Nomura v. Yuya Aoki (Big Japan 3/21/18)
Barbaro Cavernario v. El Soberano Jr. (CMLL 3/21/18)

WALTER v. Tom Lawlor (GCW 4/5/18)
Matt Riddle v. Minoru Suzuki (GCW 4/5/18)
Matt Riddle v. Zack Sabre Jr. (Evolve 4/5/18)
Matt Riddle v. Will Ospreay (WWN 4/6/18)
Johnny Gargano v. Tommaso Ciampa (WWE 4/7/18) 
HHH/Stephanie McMahon v. Kurt Angle/Ronda Rousey (WWE 4/8/18)
A-Kid v. Zack Sabre Jr. (Triple W 4/14/18)
LA Park v. Rey Fenix (The Crash 4/14/18)
Jay Lethal v. Jonathan Gresham (ROH 4/15/18)
Lars Sullivan v. Killian Dain (WWE 4/18/18)
Io Shirai v. Meiko Satomura (Sendai Girls 4/19/18)

Hideki Suzuki v. Daisuke Sekimoto (Big Japan 5/5/18)
Kassius Ohno v. Tyler Bate (Progress 5/6/18)
Matt Riddle v. Shane Strickland (Evolve 5/19/18)
WALTER v. David Starr (Progress 5/20/18)
Hiromu Takahashi v. El Desperado (New Japan 5/22/18)
Io Shirai v. Momo Watanabe (Stardom 5/23/18)
LA Park/Volador Jr./Flyer v. Rush/La Bestia del Ring/El Terrible (CMLL 5/25/18)
Cedric Alexander v. Buddy Murphy (WWE 5/29/18)

Hiromu Takahashi v. Kushida (New Japan 6/3/18)
Jack Gallagher v. Drew Gulak (WWE 6/13/18)
Aleister Black v. Lars Sullivan (WWE 6/16/18)
Hideki Suzuki v. Takuya Nomura (Big Japan 6/20/18)
WALTER v. Darby Allin (Evolve 6/23/18)
Pete Dunne v. Zack Gibson (WWE 6/26/18)

Moustache Mountain v. Roderick Strong/Kyle O’Reilly (WWE 7/11/18)
Austin Aries v. Moose (Impact 7/22/18)
Tomohiro Ishii v. Kota Ibushi (New Japan 7/28/18)

Kenny Omega v. Kota Ibushi (New Japan 8/11/18)
Moustache Mountain v. Roderick Strong/Kyle O’Reilly (WWE 8/18/18)

Meiko Satomura v. Killer Kelly (WWE 9/6/18)

Meiko Satomura v. Mercedes Martinez (WWE 10/3/18)
Io Shirai v. Rhea Ripley (WWE 10/24/18)
AJ Styles v. Daniel Bryan (WWE 10/30/18)

Tommaso Ciampa v. Velveteen Dream (WWE 11/17/18)
Ronda Rousey v. Charlotte Flair (WWE 11/18/18)
Brock Lesnar v. Daniel Bryan (WWE 11/18/18)


----------



## MC

*NOAH Global League 2018 - Day 12 25/11*

*Yes To: Kaito Kiyomiya vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima ****1/2*

Fantastic contest. Both men came out looking like stars and it's easy to see why. Both played into each other perfectly. Kaito was a tremendous underdog, sympathetic babyface and Nakajima was a brutal, killer heel. Nakajima was lethal with his kicks, targeting the body the entire time, beating Kaito down, toying and messing around with him. Kaito's selling was superb; he made Nakajima's kicks seem like shots. Every shot he'd go down writhing in pain. The facial expressions in this match were great. Nakajima's cheeky smirk with Kaito's stern look, not being impressed by Nakajima's antics at all. The finishing stretch was really good too, it felt like the perfect closing ending too what they been trying to accomplish with Kaito all year. Not a lot of kick outs or anything that you typically associate with an hot closing stretch. A very simplistic but dramatic ending.


----------



## FROSTY

Okada vs Omega, NJPW-Dominion 6.9 - YES
Golden Lovers vs The Young Bucks, NJPW-Strong Style Evolved - YES
Daniel Bryan vs Brock Lesnar, WWE Survivor Series - YES


----------



## SHIRLEY

*NO* but recommended

Dec 9th	The Office	Babyfaces	4v4 DM	COD XX	CZW	4*
Dec 9th	Onita/Tremont	DJ/Masada	2v2 DM	COD XX	CZW	4*


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Seth Rollins vs Baron Corbin TLC match for the Intercontinental title on the Raw (12/10/18) episode.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

Edit:

I thought it was a fun main-event :ciampa


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Taichi vs. Ospreay - **** - YES!*

Some of Taichi's ruthless work over Ospreay's banged up ribs made me legitimately cringe, and Ospreay's selling & overall work, fighting from underneath, was him pretty much the best I personally like him. Excellent match.


----------



## komatsu_na

*DDT - D-Ou Grand Prix 2018 in Nanto (12/1/2018)*

*D-Ou Grand Prix 2019 Block A:* Go Shiozaki vs. Akito

I had zero expectations for this match, but it hooked me with Akito going after an injured arm the way that only Akito can and Shiozaki doing a tremendous sell-job. The size differential plays a role in the finish in a great way.

******

*DDT - D-Ou Grand Prix 2018 in Osaka (12/8/2018)*

*D-Ou Grand Prix 2019 Block B:* Konosuke Takeshita vs. Tetsuya Endo

This is probably the best bout that I've seen from this match-up. Although this is a small venue, they delivered a main event fit for Korakuen Hall with big time moves and counters. Endo's assault on Takeshita's leg pays off nicely.

*****1/4*


----------



## ZEROVampire

*YES To 

Jay Lethal vs Jonathan Gresham in a 30 Min Iron Man Match at ROH TV 8/9

The match of the golden age of ROH that happened in 2018*

****


----------



## TJQ

Despite my best efforts I am still burnt out and can't even force myself to watch some of these matches I have backed up that I should be interested in, think I'm going to just spend the next few weeks casually rewatching some 2018 favorites and get my year end list together with what I have :mj2 Hopefully 2019 will kick some life back into me.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

TJQ said:


> Despite my best efforts I am still burnt out and can't even force myself to watch some of these matches I have backed up that I should be interested in, think I'm going to just spend the next few weeks casually rewatching some 2018 favorites and get my year end list together with what I have :mj2 *Hopefully 2019 will kick some life back into me.*


I feel like you said this same thing last year.


----------



## TD Stinger

TJQ said:


> Despite my best efforts I am still burnt out and can't even force myself to watch some of these matches I have backed up that I should be interested in, think I'm going to just spend the next few weeks casually rewatching some 2018 favorites and get my year end list together with what I have :mj2 Hopefully 2019 will kick some life back into me.


You'll be alright man, just make sure you get your fill of Omega vs. Okada, Gargano vs. Ciampa, and Ospreay vs. Scurll and you'll be great. Or go mentally insane. Whichever comes first.


----------



## Donnie

My goal for 2019 is to watch every match NASTY enjoys, it's going to be a LOOOOOOONG year


----------



## Yeah1993

@TJQ; watch Brody King v. Darby Allin from AAW if you haven't, scumbag. Did I YES that in here? I meant to. *YES BRODY KING V. DARBY ALLIN FROM AAW TAKE NO PRISONSERS 5/25/18*



I tapped out in like June last year and never recovered. This year I also tapped in June but got back in full force recently. :goku 



*YES* to these. LUCHA:



Spoiler: lot o' text might look shitty on phone



LA Park/El Hijo de LA Park v. Rush/Dragon Lee (IWRG 6/17/18) – Of course dingy, dim backstreet-looking IWRG delivers on the unfiltered grimy brawling where flashy, prettily-lit-up CMLL couldn’t. It was a little sad at the beginning to see Lee do a lamer version on Hijo de Park what Rush was doing to Park. Seeing it back-to-back was kind of hilarious. Rush chucks a bucket of beer bottles violently at Park’s head, and Lee limply chucks an empty bucket (same bucket, maybe) at Hijo a minute later. Lee and Hijo were so massively outclassed by Park and Rush that it was a little embarrassing to watch, so I liked that Rush and Lee got together in the ring to tag-team Park while they kept Hijo on the floor for a bit instead. The second fall was when the Park family’s comeback started and pissed off Park is best Park. Rush chucked a bucket at your head? Chuck it back harder. Rush held a broken bottle to your forehead? Dig it in deeper. Rush whipped you with your own belt? Whip him harder. Rush dicked you around in the ring? Apply a crossface thing but pull on the hair instead of actually using the crossface. I thought the way the team on the bottom just fought back from nothing was weak, but in those first two falls I was so happy to see Park and Rush make up for the ref bullshit hurting their CMLL trios the past couple weeks. Then the third fall happened. Big sigh. Hijo and Lee start with, of course, a strike battle (I wouldn’t keep complaining about them if I didn’t keep seeing them, this was a LUCHA BRAWL FOR FUCK’S SAKE) and then do shitty indy trade-off spots but pull them off too unco-ordinated to even make them look impressive for people who like that kind of thing. It was bloody rotten and kept going when they got tagged back in. Both guys have some blood on them and their mask’s are half-ripped off, and instead of continuing to scrape at each other’s skin, here they are doing a terrible spots and executing them terribly. I can’t lie and say the Park/Rush bits in fall 3 lit me on fire, because the hatred had stopped and they’d kept it in the ring, but it was fucking Hansen v. Funk compared to the other two. I might be at the point of thinking Dragon Lee just sucks because even in the matches I like I’m always like “well it had a bunch of issues, but…” So yeah, bit of a flat third fall but it's definitely not enough of a downer to keep this off.

Hechicero v. Aramis (Lucha Memes 7/22/18) – This wasn’t a GREAT match, but was a GREAT showcase for Hechihero to come into this small promotion and do a GREAT job of giving a rub to a smaller (in size and hierarchy) guy. I wouldn’t be too surprised if there wasn’t a wrestler in the world who Aramis would look grizzled against. A lot of this was Hechi countering Aramis’ attempts to build a solid offense and then throwing his to his arms side like “s’that all he had?” Aramis gets aerial after taking an opportunity to throw Hechi out of the ring and it’s around that point where Hechi stops taking his time and starts grabbing the opportunities. There’s even a bit where Hechi tricks Aramis into do some chest-choppy stuff and then kicks him straight in the head. Very smooth transition into the bit where we start to believe Aramis can actually pull the win off. This was like a 15 minute match and it felt like what you’d call a sprint.

LA Park v. Rush (CMLL 6/22/18) – Not quite the consistently wild untamed fury that their 16 and 17 matches were because of most of the middle being spent in the ring with usual rules and of course the rudo ref stuff needs an appearance. I do not, however, have to tell you that you definitely want to see this if you have any inkling of checking it out. Or if you have a pulse and at least one functioning eyeball. I feel like this kind of match is best left not talked about very much because spoiling a random match on a Lucha Memes show is different than spoiling a hate-filled spectacle, so I’ll just sum it up by saying if I were making GIFs out of this match I would have quite a bit of them in the folder. I especially don’t want to go into what happens post-fall 2 but I’ll say that a lot of people come out to the ring and a lot of people fail to get Park off of Rush’s tail. So, the mask/hair match isn’t happening, huh? Crying Jordan for days.

Barbario Cavernario v. Rey Fenix (CMLL 6/29/18) – When I saw Park v. Fenix my first wish was for Fenix to have the type of match with Cavernario that Soberano had. This isn’t entirely that because Fenix’s comeback was a bit iffy and the match got kind of spotty but there was certainly enough goodness for me to roll with it. This is Fenix’s first “real” match in CMLL after having some tags and Cavernario does not let him have a moment before jumping him. I loved the end of the first fall; Fenix tries to get his shit together but Cavernario gets angry and swings him repeatedly into the barricade, does a hell of a spot where he splash dives from the top turnbuckle all the way to Fenix prone on the floor, and just lets him get count out. The second fall is where Fenix’s comeback begins and I wasn’t huge on how it came out of nowhere but I took it as him constantly catching Cavernario off guard, and I still thought Fenix was the worse off between the two. Third fall might be something I hated in 2012 but I dunno I at least bought both guys wanted to win while they were fighting their own exhaustion, and most of everything had a purpose. Though there was one bit where Cavernario and Fenix essentially hit a dive each within a short time period and then Fenix did this wank kick when Cavernario was sitting on the apron, and I think I’d call that the worst part of the match. The dives still looked cool, though!


----------



## TJQ

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> I feel like you said this same thing last year.


I did, I always try to watch everything that gets pimped even when I know I won't like it and it ends up biting me in the ass :lol



TD Stinger said:


> You'll be alright man,* just make sure you get your fill of Omega vs. Okada, Gargano vs. Ciampa, and Ospreay vs. Scurll* and you'll be great. Or go mentally insane. Whichever comes first.


I honestly think I'd rather never watch wrestling again, thank you .



Yeah1993 said:


> @TJQ; watch Brody King v. Darby Allin from AAW if you haven't, scumbag. Did I YES that in here? I meant to. *YES BRODY KING V. DARBY ALLIN FROM AAW TAKE NO PRISONSERS 5/25/18*
> 
> 
> 
> I tapped out in like June last year and never recovered. This year I also tapped in June but got back in full force recently. :goku


I do not like Brody King, but I will take a look because Darby has genuinely been one of my favorite acts going this year. One of the few that I'm typically going out of my way to watch.


----------



## Concrete

Always good to see this place popping with approval of Darby Allin and praise of lucha.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Donnie said:


> My goal for 2019 is to watch every match NASTY enjoys, it's going to be a LOOOOOOONG year


You're gonna watch a lot of Tim Thatcher then & basically all of Daniel Bryan's matches that make TV :cozy


----------



## Donnie

NastyYaffa said:


> You're gonna watch a lot of Tim Thatcher then & basically all of Daniel Bryan's matches that make TV :cozy


:bjpenn I'm ok with this


----------



## MC

Donnie said:


> :bjpenn I'm ok with this


Enjoy the ride because you'll soon realise that Thatcher is the better of the two :cozy


----------



## antoniomare007

Yeah1993 said:


> @TJQ; watch Brody King v. Darby Allin from AAW if you haven't, scumbag. Did I YES that in here? I meant to. *YES BRODY KING V. DARBY ALLIN FROM AAW TAKE NO PRISONSERS 5/25/18*
> 
> 
> 
> I tapped out in like June last year and never recovered. This year I also tapped in June but got back in full force recently. :goku
> 
> 
> 
> *YES* to these. LUCHA:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: lot o' text might look shitty on phone
> 
> 
> 
> LA Park/El Hijo de LA Park v. Rush/Dragon Lee (IWRG 6/17/18) – Of course dingy, dim backstreet-looking IWRG delivers on the unfiltered grimy brawling where flashy, prettily-lit-up CMLL couldn’t. It was a little sad at the beginning to see Lee do a lamer version on Hijo de Park what Rush was doing to Park. Seeing it back-to-back was kind of hilarious. Rush chucks a bucket of beer bottles violently at Park’s head, and Lee limply chucks an empty bucket (same bucket, maybe) at Hijo a minute later. Lee and Hijo were so massively outclassed by Park and Rush that it was a little embarrassing to watch, so I liked that Rush and Lee got together in the ring to tag-team Park while they kept Hijo on the floor for a bit instead. The second fall was when the Park family’s comeback started and pissed off Park is best Park. Rush chucked a bucket at your head? Chuck it back harder. Rush held a broken bottle to your forehead? Dig it in deeper. Rush whipped you with your own belt? Whip him harder. Rush dicked you around in the ring? Apply a crossface thing but pull on the hair instead of actually using the crossface. I thought the way the team on the bottom just fought back from nothing was weak, but in those first two falls I was so happy to see Park and Rush make up for the ref bullshit hurting their CMLL trios the past couple weeks. Then the third fall happened. Big sigh. Hijo and Lee start with, of course, a strike battle (I wouldn’t keep complaining about them if I didn’t keep seeing them, this was a LUCHA BRAWL FOR FUCK’S SAKE) and then do shitty indy trade-off spots but pull them off too unco-ordinated to even make them look impressive for people who like that kind of thing. It was bloody rotten and kept going when they got tagged back in. Both guys have some blood on them and their mask’s are half-ripped off, and instead of continuing to scrape at each other’s skin, here they are doing a terrible spots and executing them terribly. I can’t lie and say the Park/Rush bits in fall 3 lit me on fire, because the hatred had stopped and they’d kept it in the ring, but it was fucking Hansen v. Funk compared to the other two. I might be at the point of thinking Dragon Lee just sucks because even in the matches I like I’m always like “well it had a bunch of issues, but…” So yeah, bit of a flat third fall but it's definitely not enough of a downer to keep this off.
> 
> Hechicero v. Aramis (Lucha Memes 7/22/18) – This wasn’t a GREAT match, but was a GREAT showcase for Hechihero to come into this small promotion and do a GREAT job of giving a rub to a smaller (in size and hierarchy) guy. I wouldn’t be too surprised if there wasn’t a wrestler in the world who Aramis would look grizzled against. A lot of this was Hechi countering Aramis’ attempts to build a solid offense and then throwing his to his arms side like “s’that all he had?” Aramis gets aerial after taking an opportunity to throw Hechi out of the ring and it’s around that point where Hechi stops taking his time and starts grabbing the opportunities. There’s even a bit where Hechi tricks Aramis into do some chest-choppy stuff and then kicks him straight in the head. Very smooth transition into the bit where we start to believe Aramis can actually pull the win off. This was like a 15 minute match and it felt like what you’d call a sprint.
> 
> LA Park v. Rush (CMLL 6/22/18) – Not quite the consistently wild untamed fury that their 16 and 17 matches were because of most of the middle being spent in the ring with usual rules and of course the rudo ref stuff needs an appearance. I do not, however, have to tell you that you definitely want to see this if you have any inkling of checking it out. Or if you have a pulse and at least one functioning eyeball. I feel like this kind of match is best left not talked about very much because spoiling a random match on a Lucha Memes show is different than spoiling a hate-filled spectacle, so I’ll just sum it up by saying if I were making GIFs out of this match I would have quite a bit of them in the folder. I especially don’t want to go into what happens post-fall 2 but I’ll say that a lot of people come out to the ring and a lot of people fail to get Park off of Rush’s tail. So, the mask/hair match isn’t happening, huh? Crying Jordan for days.
> 
> Barbario Cavernario v. Rey Fenix (CMLL 6/29/18) – When I saw Park v. Fenix my first wish was for Fenix to have the type of match with Cavernario that Soberano had. This isn’t entirely that because Fenix’s comeback was a bit iffy and the match got kind of spotty but there was certainly enough goodness for me to roll with it. This is Fenix’s first “real” match in CMLL after having some tags and Cavernario does not let him have a moment before jumping him. I loved the end of the first fall; Fenix tries to get his shit together but Cavernario gets angry and swings him repeatedly into the barricade, does a hell of a spot where he splash dives from the top turnbuckle all the way to Fenix prone on the floor, and just lets him get count out. The second fall is where Fenix’s comeback begins and I wasn’t huge on how it came out of nowhere but I took it as him constantly catching Cavernario off guard, and I still thought Fenix was the worse off between the two. Third fall might be something I hated in 2012 but I dunno I at least bought both guys wanted to win while they were fighting their own exhaustion, and most of everything had a purpose. Though there was one bit where Cavernario and Fenix essentially hit a dive each within a short time period and then Fenix did this wank kick when Cavernario was sitting on the apron, and I think I’d call that the worst part of the match. The dives still looked cool, though!


Where the fuck is my Sekimoto/Suzuki review dammit?


----------



## Yeah1993

antoniomare007 said:


> Where the fuck is my Sekimoto/Suzuki review dammit?


I'll catch up on "Other Japan" next, might take me about a week. :hmm:


----------



## MC

_"LUCHA!" "LUCHA!" "LUCHA!" "LUCHA!" "LUCHA!" "LUCHA!" "LUCHA!"_ 

*AAA On Twitch 08/12*

*Yes To: Los OGTs (Averno, Chessman & Super Fly) vs. Nuevo Poder del Norte (Carta Brava Jr., Mocho Cota Jr. & Tito Santana) *****

This ruled. Totally blew my socks. Some nutty spots. Great techincal wrestling and some real cool looking high flying offence.

_"LUCHA!" "LUCHA!" "LUCHA!" "LUCHA!" "LUCHA!" "LUCHA!" "LUCHA!"_


----------



## SHIRLEY

*YES* Sabre vs. Gresham (ROH) 5*


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*YES to:*

*The Golden Lovers v. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Will Ospreay, Road to the Tokyo Dome Day 2 - **** ½ *

*Hangman Page v. Jeff Cobb, Final Battle - **** ¼ *

*Zack Sabre Jr. v. Jonathan Gresham, Final Battle - *****


----------



## TD Stinger

Yes to:

*ROH Final Battle 2018: Adam "Hangman" Page vs. Jeff Cobb*

Great sprint of a match mixing athleticism and power.


----------



## looper007

Golden Lovers vs Tanahashi/Ospreay *****

I knew this was going to be very good, but not turn into one of the best matches of the year. Ospreay came out of this more a star then he went in and the crowd love him, even Ibushi got booed after attacking him. Omega was great as a heel. Ibushi and Ospreay's moments where the matches stand out moments, that camera shot of Ibushi looking in shock as Ospreay landing on his feet was one of the best moments this year. Tanahashi is awesome. Scary to think Ospreay/Ibushi is opening WK this year, it's going to be tough to follow that.


----------



## Dr. Middy

*YES to Dakota Kai vs Shayna Baszler - WWE NXT 12/5/18*

Well this was a pleasant surprise! They had an all out war, with Dakota looking as fierce as she ever has, and actually representing #TEAMKICK with some of the offense she was dishing out. She worked extremely well as a underdog babyface and Shayna was her always amazing self. Just an excellent short match!

******


----------



## antoniomare007

YES/NOMINATING

*Daniel Bryan vs AJ Styles -WWE TLC 2018*

HE'S GOT TILL FIVE REFEREE







I've loved all the matches they've had against each other this year and this was their best one yet, as expected. And what's more amazing is that they still left a couple of more high end stuff for their next match (probably at the Rumble but I'd love for them to save it for Mania). They are so fucking good at wrestling that they had a back and forth match in 2018 WWE that didn't rely in a single high spot or flippy move to get the crowd invested, and they made a fucking half crab a believable finish. Mr. Small Package strikes again, I just adore that D-Bry is having his 05-06 ROH Title run in WWE, I can't fucking wait for every match he's about to have. 


PS: Two favorite parts of the match were the knee strikes-to-cravate suplex that DB pulled off (so brutal, so simple, so effective, that's my kind of wrestling) and AJ selling the 450 splash perfectly. It hurt like a motherfucker to pull the move off, but he still went for the pin as quick as possible because he had a sense of urgency. It's the kind of detail no one in the US pulls off anymore.


----------



## Taroostyles

TLC 

Styles vs Bryan-****1/2
Asuka/Charlotte/Becky-****1/2

Probably the 2 best main roster matches this year for me. Drew/Balor was also really good, probably ***3/4.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Bar vs New Day vs Usos for the Smackdown Tag titles on the TLC ppv.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Daniel Bryan vs AJ Styles for the WWE title on the TLC ppv.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark: :mark:

I give a YES to Becky Lynch vs Asuka vs Charlotte Flair TLC match for the Smackdown Women's title on the TLC ppv.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## Corey

I really enjoyed Ronda/Nia II, Styles/Bryan, and the main event. I'd consider nominating Bryan/Styles but I took a phone call near the end and my attention wasn't fully there. 

Rollins/Ambrose was fucking dreadful though. So boring.


----------



## MC

*WWE TLC 2018*

*Yes To:*

*Daniel Bryan (c) vs. AJ Styles ****1/4*

Easily their best match of their series. This felt very heated. Some great back and forth action with slick counters and some stiff striking too. AJ doing the yes kicks was a nice touch. Bryan was really good in this match. Loved the part where he was cowering from AJ before trying to sucker punch him. It’s old school but still work like a charm. Bryan’s selling of the calf crusher was excellent too. Mr Small Package wins! 

*AND

Ronda Rousey (c) vs. Nia Jax ****
*

Another fantastic match from Ronda Rousey. Ronda and Jax have had two matches together so far and both have delivered. Ronda’s bumping was tremendous. Made Jax look like a killer. Her step up kicks/punches were brutal. Jax playing up to the crowd with her punch was just killer too.


*NO TO: Seth Rollins vs Dean Ambrose 1/4**



Spoiler: Review



:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## TD Stinger

Well first off I'll board the Rollins/Ambrose hate wagon. And look Ambrose is my favorite so it sucks even saying that. But outside of the Shield Fist Bump fakeout, the match was completely uninspired. And I don't care that it had "bad placement". You're 2 cornerstones of the company. It's your job to deliver regardless of the position. And they didn't.

Now that we have the negativity out of the way, Yes To:

*WWE TLC: AJ Styles vs. Daniel Bryan*

Just another great match from these 2. I don't even want to try to recap action, it was just such flawless execution from these 2 in all facets of wrestling.

*WWE TLC: Asuka vs. Charlotte Flair vs. Becky Lynch*

Everything you'd want in a match like this with a big time atmosphere to boot while tying in Rousey as well.


----------



## Donnie

:rusevcrush

Rollins vs Ambrose 

Your heroes shit the bed in hilarious fashion tonight. Seth's non-existent selling and very bad strikes made an already dull affair even worse. Dean deserves shit as well because of his lifeless moveset and lack of effort. Although, Dean and lack of effort is a HUGE part of gimmick, so maybe that's unfair. Either way, fuck this match, and Fuck them if they reward Seth with the Brock match at Mania. He doesn't deserve that rub, he deserves to be in the :andre 

1/4*


----------



## Dr. Middy

*YES to Nia Jax vs Ronda Rousey - WWE TLC 2018*

This came as a surprise, not that I didn't expect it to be good given their last match, but I didn't expect it to be great. Somehow, both of them gel remarkably well with one another, even if Ronda had to carry the match at times. But she was amazing here, and continues to feel unique in how she wrestles different than anybody else on the roster (that step up knee and superman punch ruled!), which certainly helps the appeal. Even Nia was decent, and played her part. Terrific little match!

******

*YES to AJ Styles vs Daniel Bryan - WWE TLC 2018*

A well paced, excellent match that had a ton of fire between both of these guys as they continue to build more onto their feud. Bryan as a heel is nothing short of incredible, and his antics in the match were great, as was a fired up Styles. They had some unique exchanges and nice counters, which could be just a product of having two of the best wrestlers in the company. Hopefully they continue and have an even better match next!

*****1/4*

*YES to Becky Lynch vs Charlotte vs Asuka - WWE TLC 2018*

This met and even exceeded every expectation I had. Becky and Charlotte continue to fucking hate each other, just beating the piss out of one another, while Asuka was the crazy third wheel who seemed to thrive on dishing out punishment. Together they had a hell of a TLC match that had the crowd going the whole way through, filled it with some great spots (with Becky legit looking like she broke Charlotte's ribs), and having a real violent brawl of a match which they should have had (Ambrose, Rollins, take notes!). I was a fan of the ending, as you finally give Asuka the title, and you continue to put another chapter in the Charlotte/Becky/Ronda feud, which has been one of the more interesting and captivating feuds in what seemed like forever. This ruled!

*****1/2*


----------



## looper007

Corey said:


> I really enjoyed Ronda/Nia II, Styles/Bryan, and the main event. I'd consider nominating Bryan/Styles but I took a phone call near the end and my attention wasn't fully there.
> 
> Rollins/Ambrose was fucking dreadful though. So boring.


Rollins worse performance this year, and he's been awesome this year. Just felt like a normal Raw match and not a blood feud.

For me Bryan/Styles was MOTN, but that's not taking anything away from the main event which was very good. Just prefer a proper pro wrestling match with great storytelling myself.

Bryan/Styles ****1/2
TLC Main Event ****


----------



## SMetalWorld

To me, there are only 3 great matches this year.

1. Triple H/Stephanie McMahon vs. Kurt Angle/Ronda Rousey - Wrestlemania 34
2. Charlotte vs. Becky Lynch (Last Women Standing) - Evolution
3. Charlotte vs. Becky Lynch vs. Asuka (Tables, Ladders and Chairs) - TLC


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*TLC 2018:*

*Daniel Bryan (c) v. AJ Styles - **** 1/2 (YES)*

*Becky Lynch v. Charlotte v. Asuka - **** 1/2 (YES)*

*Ronda Rousey (c) v. Nia Jax - *** 3/4 (Recommended)*

*Buddy Murphy (c) v. Cedric Alexander - *** 1/2 (Recommended)*


----------



## Donnie

THE NEW Daniel Bryan vs AJ GOAT Styles -****1/2
:banderas Limb work and extended selling that help build the match and wasn't just done because "that's what you do, :ambrose :Cocky) No, it actually helped build the drama of AJ going for the Calf Crusher, and Bryan going after the head and ribs. Storytelling at it's finest with the ending, AJ had it won but Bryan had a tiny bit more in him and that's all he needed. 

If we're getting a rematch in the future, shit should be at Mania in an Iron Man match. 

Becky DA MAN Lynch vs Auska "I ain't dead yet, fuckers" vs Charlotte :flair 
WELL, HOLY FUCK. What a crazy spotfest this turned out to be. Like the famous TLC matches of the past there isn't a lot you can say without just covering everything. It's must watch, and the right person won :asuka 

****1/2 

Buddy Murphy vs Cedrick Alexzander ***1/2
Another great match between these two, wish it had been on the main show instead of the war crime we got. Maybe next time.


----------



## Martins

Reading through this I don't know if I'm more hyped to watch Bryan/AJ, the main event or Rollins/Ambrose :lmao was it trainwreck-bad or just avoid-this-like-the-plague-bad?


----------



## MC

Martins said:


> Reading through this I don't know if I'm more hyped to watch Bryan/AJ, the main event or Rollins/Ambrose :lmao was it trainwreck-bad or just avoid-this-like-the-plague-bad?


It was fun watching live because you could laugh about how bad the match and have terrible Rollins is with other folks but I doubt it'll have that appeal now. So yeah, avoid the shit show like the fucking plague.


----------



## fabi1982

TLC Charlotte vs Becky vs Askuka - *****
Bryan vs AJ - ****1/2


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Bryan vs. AJ - ****1/2 - YES!*

These boys done did it again, another classic between 'em. Amazing, brutal as hell work over the ribs of AJ by Bryan & AJ's selling is of course terrific. AJ returns the favor by doing brutal work over Bryan's leg & oh my goodness I loved how over the half crab got. Shows what kind of masters these two are when they got that feeling as a legitimate finish in the match. Bryan's selling was superb too, that Calf Crusher looked & felt so vicious, because of that + AJ really cranked it back violently. Also I HAVE TILL 5 & the knees to the head in the cravate before suplexing AJ = GOAT. And I absolutely loved the finish - always great seeing Mr. Small Package pop up once in a while. :bryan


----------



## DammitChrist

Martins said:


> Reading through this I don't know if I'm more hyped to watch Bryan/AJ, the main event or Rollins/Ambrose :lmao was it trainwreck-bad or just avoid-this-like-the-plague-bad?


Nah, I wouldn't bother with that response. 

I gave that match a rewatch last night, and it wasn't nearly as bad as everyone seems to claim it is. The contest was actually pretty decent, but the crowd last night just wasn't feeling it.

Some people are just (predictably) overreacting here. You can watch it if you're interested, but I'll give you a friendly warning that the match could've been better and more heated since it felt like something you'd see on Raw instead of a ppv. If you do watch, then you're better off keeping your expectations low.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Yea, Ambrose/Rollins wasn't THAT awful, but it certainly wasn't good. I actually really liked Ambrose's performance. Dude delivered.

Shame that his opponent delivered a hilariously bad performance to counter that.

Dat "selling" :banderas
Dat "acting" :banderas


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Ambrose/Rollins wasn't horrible, it just wasn't the type of match it needed to be for that feud. They had a wrestling match for a blood feud. The fans wanted to see a all out war and they just got a wrestling match. Ambrose's work was really good as Yaffa said but the fans didn't buy into it at all and as for Seth, his work was kind of uninspired he didn't really show that fire and him trying to act pissed off at Ambrose near the end felt unauthentic. Not a horrible match but should've been completely different ** 3/4



BUT DANIEL MOTHERF*CKING BRYAN THO AKA THE SAVIOR OF MAIN ROSTER WRESTLING THO !!!! Never considered myself a huge DB fan but this current heel run tagged along with him having the best MR matches has made him MUST-WATCH for me :bryan


----------



## SHIRLEY

*NO* but highly recommended
Golden Rovers vs. Tana/Ospreay


----------



## MC

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Ambrose/Rollins wasn't horrible, it just wasn't the type of match it needed to be for that feud. They had a wrestling match for a blood feud. The fans wanted to see a all out war and they just got a wrestling match. Ambrose's work was really good as Yaffa said but the fans didn't buy into it at all and as for Seth, his work was kind of uninspired he didn't really show that fire and him trying to act pissed off at Ambrose near the end felt unauthentic. Not a horrible match but should've been completely different ** 3/4
> 
> 
> 
> BUT DANIEL MOTHERF*CKING BRYAN THO AKA THE SAVIOR OF MAIN ROSTER WRESTLING THO !!!! *Never considered myself a huge DB fan but this current heel run tagged along with him having the best MR matches has made him MUST-WATCH for me* :bryan



Glad you're beginning to recognize DA GOAT :bryan


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Daniel Bryan vs AJ Styles (TLC) - YES!! Those two just put on a classic wrestling match


----------



## Martins

I've only watched one match out of TLC yet so I'll be editing this comment as I go along (yeah because it's not like I'm not gonna be putting AJ/Bryan here lol get fucking real), but

*NO* to Ronda Rousey vs. Nia Jax, but a very very high ****3/4* for this.

I don't know if Ronda legitimately has shit for stamina or she's just amazing at acting like she does, but either way I absolutely love it. There's this video from some Kenny Omega shoot where he's talking about when he was being trained by Harley Race, and he imitates Harley saying about some other dude in the class "YOU? GRATE FUNDEMENNELS, I COULD DO SOME THANGS WITH YOU", and I can't stop hearing that voice in my head whenever she wrestles. In this one it wasn't just that though, she just did everything right. She sold impeccably, her offense was fantastic with the step-up knees and elbows, she peppered in these nice touches like kissing Nia's fist mockingly before applying the armbar, and that fucking *CROSSBODY TO THE OUTSIDE*, my God that was gorgeous. Cool-ass spot with the guillotine-into-the-suplex-into-the-sleeper as well. Nia, to her credit, was pretty good in this too; she gets shat on a lot, but she can turn up for some nice monster heel action. I've been enjoying watching her revel on the massive heat from breaking Becky's face, I was afraid they wouldn't take advantage of that even. This was really fucking good. 

More to come soon :bryan

Edit: As I said, obviously a big-ass *YES* to Bryan/AJ at *****1/2* 

CRAVATES :mark

HEAVY HANDS :mark

GREAT SELLING :mark

CLASSIC DRAGON DICKERY :mark :mark

EVERYTHING YOU COULD EVER WANT 

Pretty much everything I had to gush over about this has been covered by you guys, so I'll just leave it at that before I have to bust out the crowbar and dislodge Bryan's dick from my throat (love ya too AJ keep being great yadda yadda).

The main event is a *NO* for me, although I did enjoy it quite a bit and will leave it at ****1/4*. Pretty sloppy at times and I'm just not a big fan of the gimmick match itself. Plus Asuka's role in this was kinda weird, obviously it made sense within the context of the story all the way up to the ending (which I liked), and she did get a few good shots on them at times, like the very start of the match where she picked the other two apart for not paying attention to her, but eh. It's Asuka. It was a necessary part of the match, it just somehow doesn't feel totally right that she was the one to play it (alright stop being a MARK).

The joint did have its fair share of great moments though, like that sickening spear through the barricade, Becky and Charlotte just beating the absolute shit out of each other and then Charlotte slapping the fuck out of Becky after laying her on the table ("I'M THE WOMAN" sounded awful though, never do that again Charlotte pls). 

Still might check out some other stuff like the controversial Ambrose/Rollins match, but even if everything else sucks ass, I'm very much pleased with this PPV solely for these matches. Good stuff.


----------



## Yeah1993

OTHER JAPAN DONE (for now, until more stuff pops up because I expect it, I've already had to add more lucha to the watchlist after being done with what I had)


*YES* to these 



Spoiler: yes



Daisuke Sekimoto v. Dick Togo (Big Japan 4/22/18) – BIG THANKS TO A DOOD FOR SENDING ME THIS. This had some mild parts I wasn’t into (guess what happened during them, I won’t even bring them up any more unless they take up decent portions of a match) but 95% of it was awesomeness. Togo still has a lot of things going for him, in and out of kayfabe, but looking into it kayfabe there’s not a ton he can hope to do against the larger, stronger, more youthful Sekimoto (who isn’t young, but Togo turns 50 soon). He was matching Sek in technique early in the match but Sekimoto went the chinlock route and I don’t think Togo ever fully recovered from such BEEFY arms squeezing his skull. Those opening bits were fucking great, by the way. Lots of muscle-man yelling and grimacing and stretching; I could see in my head the tendons twisting around and the blood flow being interrupted. Most of Togo’s strategy for the rest of the match seemed to just be to survive and grab an opportunity wherever he could. Like at this one awesome bit he put on a crossface while in a torture rack and watching Sekimoto slowly go from slightly inconvenienced by a possible sign of life in Togo, to having the ref yelling in face whether he wants to give up. It tricked me into believing the match was more competitive than it was. Togo’s selling during this was obviously awesome, too, and there was this one spot where he got chopped and did a 360 while holding onto the ropes, which I had to rewind several times to see how he did it so effortless-looking. One day Togo will actually retire unlike those fake retirements, and we’ll never come back from a loss like that.


Aja Kong v. Hikaru Shida (Oz Academy 9/17/18) – Some spotty selling from Shida aside this was such a joy to see. Shida’s not much of a match for Kong and is even less of a match with a bum knee. She decides to go for the arm and it pays off big time because Kong’s very much affected by it even when she is able to take it easy for a sec. The count-out tease after Kong’s brainbuster on Shida was great stuff; Shida fell over at 17 after slow-walking and it was a big “oh shit, is she not gonna make it?” moment? Kong being busted open it during it made for some great visuals and really put Shida over to me as a bruiser after feeling like an underdog for most of the match. Easily one of the best title matches I watched this year, Kong’s retirement will be even sadder than Togo’s because I haven’t really thought of it too hard until now. 


Hideki Suzuki/Kazumi Kikuta v. Masashi Takeda/Takumi Tsukamoto (Big Japan 10/25/18) – Not familiar with Kikuta or Tsukamoto at all and Takeda I only know from that shitty deathmatch I saw so I learnt some new things here. Thing I learnt #1 – Takeda is a very good mat wrestler, and can go toe-to-toe with Suzuki. Maybe I shouldn’t be so surprised given what BJW is like nowadays but a guy with even half that many scars on him usually at least doesn’t match Hideki frigging Suzuki when it’s time to hit the ground and tie legs up. This isn’t just a kayfabe thing either; he was actually impressively smooth and convincingly found reversals and openings. Though tbf my favourite part was him biting Suzuki’s hand after being outclassed. Thing I learnt #2 – Kikuta is in the black pants and Tsukamoto is in the white pants. Thing I learnt #3 – Those two seem to be pretty good. I like Kikuta as a puncher but not so much as a kicker, reminded me of some of the lamer Tiger Mask 1 kicks. He takes a nice tumble (like when getting a boot to the face) too. Thing I learnt #4 – Suzuki can very hostile and chuck a chair at someone’s head when you piss him off. This wound up getting really aggressive by the time that happened and I would actually really like to see a rematch between the two teams because the ending had “unfinished business” written on it. I definitely liked the match. Thing I learnt #5 – A one-legged dropkick can actually look good, thank you Takumi Tsukamoto. 


Hideki Suzuki v. Daisuke Sekimoto (Big Japan 11/11/18) – “A game of chess is like a sword fight; you must think first - HYEE - before you move.” At first Suzuki was on top of his game for coming up with clever ways of keeping control while avoiding Sekimoto’s counters. He has a headscissors on and because of Sekimoto almost powering out, he leans on the side so Sek has to struggle to become straight again. He holds a cravat which causes Sekimoto to throw his hands into Susuki’s arms to try to lob it off, and the second time Sek does that, Suzuki quickly releases and puts it back in a flash. Sekimoto’s face during the cravat was awesome, by the way, he sort of looked like Takayama after getting punched in the face a few times. Sekimoto body slams Suzuki a couple times while Suzuki still keeps the cravat on, and Suzuki is clearly very bothered by it after the second one because he starts throwing his neck around like he has a twitch, and I’d say that was to try to get some stretching in while still keeping the hold on. Then there was Suzuki reversing the headlock with a backbreaker and then keeping his arms locked to get a pinfall attempt – so fucking cool. Both guys really just kept squeezing each other to wear the other down, and I bought that the moves that taken a toll on them even relatively early in the match. By the time they were throwing bombs at each other it was only 15 minutes into the match but they both had dazed looks. The finish was a bit random for me, though, to be honest, and I’d’ve asked for a few more minutes. I think Sekimoto deserved to build up a bigger offense, OR he could have gotten a more “surprise” victory where Suzuki was squirming back and forth to get out. S’cool though, I guess. I know I’ve said something similar many times before but I wish I could go back to like 2011 or something and tell myself that the next Osamu Nishimura who actually got lengthy matches and a spotlight would appear in Big Japan of all places. Can these two match up every year they’re active? I need what is essentially a guaranteed very good match, or sometimes a true MOTYC, for as long as I decide to keep up.


Hideki Suzuki v. Daisuke Nakamura (Kakihara Produce 8/21/18) – Nakamura is an MMA fighter apparently and it showed in his blink-and-you’ll-miss-it rolling around and ability to find an opening that you didn’t even remotely see coming. He went really out of his way to put Suzuki’s stuff over too, not many guys take a belly-to-belly suplex and hold the back of their head several seconds later. He was fucking awesome to watch in general, there were so many moments where he just slipped out of something and went after Suzuki like a dog. Suzuki was mostly reliant on his weight to bear over Nakamura because letting him go was death. This was a hyper-competitive, SPEED-GRAPPLING, incredibly enjoyable 6 minutes and 20 seconds. 


Hikaru Sato/Daisuke Nakamura v. Hideki Suzuki/Takeshi Okada (Hard Hit 10/28/18) – You know I had a complete panicky “oh my god” nerd out when I misread Suzuki’s partner as “Takeshi Ono.” What a refreshing fucking name that would have been to see in 2018. Instead it was actually one of the most disappointing words in all of wrestling – “Okada.” And yet this managed to not be disappointing, AND be refreshing! Sato seems to liked being going low and sometimes spinning like a turtle on his back to catch his opponent, which I thought was badass and added something unique to the match. He had one of the most interesting spots in the match too where he turned an armbreaker attempt into a giant swing and carefully swung over to his side to tag out. So right as Okada was all dizzy, Nakamura was ready to fuck him up. Right before he gets careless and Suzuki tags in on Okada’s (bare) foot. Nakamura has been honestly outstanding, it’s crazy how important he makes everything feel and, again, how bloody quickly he’ll find an escape. 


So shoot style isn’t totally dead, turns out!




I really wanted to yes vote Satomura/Hashimoto from 11/17/18 but I was weirded put by what they did with the leg late in the match. Hashimoto just didn't touch it and I dunno if that was because she thought she could win without doing it or whether she didn't want to injure Satomura or what. I'd buy that so if someone knows something shoot a knowledge my way. :hmm: I could be convinced to watch it again and just be forgiving of it's flaws, tbh, because there was so much good in it. Satomura was excellent in the match; she's easily been one of the best this year since the Shirai match in April. 

I wanna shout more matches out I liked but I'll wait until the year is over and put together an "honourable mentions" or something else lame for the list.



Spoiler: yes list



Joe Doering v. Zeus (All Japan 1/2/18)
Kenny Omega v. Chris Jericho (New Japan 1/4/18)
Shuji Ishikawa v. Mike Bailey (DDT 1/5/18)
Zack Sabre Jr. v. Keith Lee (PWG 1/12/18)
Eddie Kingston v. Leo Howlett (NWL 1/13/18)
Timothy Thatcher/WALTER v. Tracey Williams/Dominic Garrini (Evolve 1/13/18)
Zack Sabre Jr. v. Darby Allin (Evolve 1/13/18)
Timothy Thatcher v. Fred Yehi (Evolve 1/14/18)
Takuya Nomura v. Fuminori Abe (Big Japan 1/17/18)
Queen’s Quest v. Oedo Tai (Stardom 1/21/18)
Kyle O’Reilly/Bobby Fish v. The Authors of Pain (WWE 1/27/18)
Andrade Almas v. Johnny Gargano (WWE 1/27/18)
WALTER v. Timothy Thatcher (Progress 1/28/18)

Fuerza Guerrera v. Demus 3:16 (Innova Aztec Power 2/4/18)
El Satanico v. Hechicero (Lucha Memes 2/5/18)
Matt Riddle v. Jeff Cobb (MLW 2/8/18)
Sami Callihan v. Darby Allin (MLW 2/8/18)
Chet Sterling v. John Skyler (CWF Mid-Atlantic 2/10/18)
Io Shirai v. Momo Watanabe (Stardom 2/18/18)
Andrade Almas v. Johnny Gargano (WWE 2/21/18)

Daichi Hashimoto v. Takuya Nomura (Big Japan 3/8/18)
Matt Riddle v. WALTER (wXw 3/10/18)
***** Casas v. Aramis (Lucha Memes 3/11/18)
Hideki Suzuki v. Daisuke Sekimoto (Big Japan 3/11/18)
Tetsuya Naito v. Zack Sabre Jr. (New Japan 3/11/18)
Kota Ibushi v. Zack Sabre Jr. (New Japan 3/15/18)
Takuya Nomura v. Yuya Aoki (Big Japan 3/21/18)
Barbaro Cavernario v. El Soberano Jr. (CMLL 3/21/18)

WALTER v. Tom Lawlor (GCW 4/5/18)
Matt Riddle v. Minoru Suzuki (GCW 4/5/18)
Matt Riddle v. Zack Sabre Jr. (Evolve 4/5/18)
Matt Riddle v. Will Ospreay (WWN 4/6/18)
Johnny Gargano v. Tommaso Ciampa (WWE 4/7/18) 
HHH/Stephanie McMahon v. Kurt Angle/Ronda Rousey (WWE 4/8/18)
A-Kid v. Zack Sabre Jr. (Triple W 4/14/18)
LA Park v. Rey Fenix (The Crash 4/14/18)
Jay Lethal v. Jonathan Gresham (ROH 4/15/18)
Lars Sullivan v. Killian Dain (WWE 4/18/18)
Io Shirai v. Meiko Satomura (Sendai Girls 4/19/18)
Daisuke Sekimoto v. Dick Togo (Big Japan 4/22/18)

Hideki Suzuki v. Daisuke Sekimoto (Big Japan 5/5/18)
Kassius Ohno v. Tyler Bate (Progress 5/6/18)
Matt Riddle v. Shane Strickland (Evolve 5/19/18)
WALTER v. David Starr (Progress 5/20/18)
Hiromu Takahashi v. El Desperado (New Japan 5/22/18)
Io Shirai v. Momo Watanabe (Stardom 5/23/18)
LA Park/Volador Jr./Flyer v. Rush/La Bestia del Ring/El Terrible (CMLL 5/25/18)
Darby Allin v. Brody King (AAW 5/25/18)
Cedric Alexander v. Buddy Murphy (WWE 5/29/18)

Hiromu Takahashi v. Kushida (New Japan 6/3/18)
Jack Gallagher v. Drew Gulak (WWE 6/13/18)
Aleister Black v. Lars Sullivan (WWE 6/16/18)
LA Park/El Hijo de LA Park v. Rush/Dragon Lee (IWRG 6/17/18)
Hideki Suzuki v. Takuya Nomura (Big Japan 6/20/18)
LA Park v. Rush (CMLL 6/22/18)
WALTER v. Darby Allin (Evolve 6/23/18)
Pete Dunne v. Zack Gibson (WWE 6/26/18)
Barbario Cavernario v. Rey Fenix (CMLL 6/29/18)

Moustache Mountain v. Roderick Strong/Kyle O’Reilly (WWE 7/11/18)
Austin Aries v. Moose (Impact 7/22/18)
Hechicero v. Aramis (Lucha Memes 7/22/18)
Tomohiro Ishii v. Kota Ibushi (New Japan 7/28/18)

Kenny Omega v. Kota Ibushi (New Japan 8/11/18)
Moustache Mountain v. Roderick Strong/Kyle O’Reilly (WWE 8/18/18)
Hideki Suzuki v. Daisuke Nakamura (Kakihara Produce 8/21/18)

Meiko Satomura v. Killer Kelly (WWE 9/6/18)
Aja Kong v. Hikaru Shida (Oz Academy 9/17/18)

Meiko Satomura v. Mercedes Martinez (WWE 10/3/18)
Io Shirai v. Rhea Ripley (WWE 10/24/18)
Hikaru Sato/Daisuke Nakamura v. Hideki Suzuki/Takeshi Okada (Hard Hit 10/28/18)
AJ Styles v. Daniel Bryan (WWE 10/30/18)

Hideki Suzuki v. Daisuke Sekimoto (Big Japan 11/11/18)
Tommaso Ciampa v. Velveteen Dream (WWE 11/17/18)
Ronda Rousey v. Charlotte Flair (WWE 11/18/18)
Brock Lesnar v. Daniel Bryan (WWE 11/18/18)


----------



## antoniomare007

Yeah1993 said:


> OTHER JAPAN DONE (for now, until more stuff pops up because I expect it, I've already had to add more lucha to the watchlist after being done with what I had)
> 
> 
> *YES* to these
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: yes
> 
> 
> 
> Daisuke Sekimoto v. Dick Togo (Big Japan 4/22/18) – BIG THANKS TO A DOOD FOR SENDING ME THIS. This had some mild parts I wasn’t into (guess what happened during them, I won’t even bring them up any more unless they take up decent portions of a match) but 95% of it was awesomeness. Togo still has a lot of things going for him, in and out of kayfabe, but looking into it kayfabe there’s not a ton he can hope to do against the larger, stronger, more youthful Sekimoto (who isn’t young, but Togo turns 50 soon). He was matching Sek in technique early in the match but Sekimoto went the chinlock route and I don’t think Togo ever fully recovered from such BEEFY arms squeezing his skull. Those opening bits were fucking great, by the way. Lots of muscle-man yelling and grimacing and stretching; I could see in my head the tendons twisting around and the blood flow being interrupted. Most of Togo’s strategy for the rest of the match seemed to just be to survive and grab an opportunity wherever he could. Like at this one awesome bit he put on a crossface while in a torture rack and watching Sekimoto slowly go from slightly inconvenienced by a possible sign of life in Togo, to having the ref yelling in face whether he wants to give up. It tricked me into believing the match was more competitive than it was. Togo’s selling during this was obviously awesome, too, and there was this one spot where he got chopped and did a 360 while holding onto the ropes, which I had to rewind several times to see how he did it so effortless-looking. One day Togo will actually retire unlike those fake retirements, and we’ll never come back from a loss like that.
> 
> 
> Aja Kong v. Hikaru Shida (Oz Academy 9/17/18) – Some spotty selling from Shida aside this was such a joy to see. Shida’s not much of a match for Kong and is even less of a match with a bum knee. She decides to go for the arm and it pays off big time because Kong’s very much affected by it even when she is able to take it easy for a sec. The count-out tease after Kong’s brainbuster on Shida was great stuff; Shida fell over at 17 after slow-walking and it was a big “oh shit, is she not gonna make it?” moment? Kong being busted open it during it made for some great visuals and really put Shida over to me as a bruiser after feeling like an underdog for most of the match. Easily one of the best title matches I watched this year, Kong’s retirement will be even sadder than Togo’s because I haven’t really thought of it too hard until now.
> 
> 
> Hideki Suzuki/Kazumi Kikuta v. Masashi Takeda/Takumi Tsukamoto (Big Japan 10/25/18) – Not familiar with Kikuta or Tsukamoto at all and Takeda I only know from that shitty deathmatch I saw so I learnt some new things here. Thing I learnt #1 – Takeda is a very good mat wrestler, and can go toe-to-toe with Suzuki. Maybe I shouldn’t be so surprised given what BJW is like nowadays but a guy with even half that many scars on him usually at least doesn’t match Hideki frigging Suzuki when it’s time to hit the ground and tie legs up. This isn’t just a kayfabe thing either; he was actually impressively smooth and convincingly found reversals and openings. Though tbf my favourite part was him biting Suzuki’s hand after being outclassed. Thing I learnt #2 – Kikuta is in the black pants and Tsukamoto is in the white pants. Thing I learnt #3 – Those two seem to be pretty good. I like Kikuta as a puncher but not so much as a kicker, reminded me of some of the lamer Tiger Mask 1 kicks. He takes a nice tumble (like when getting a boot to the face) too. Thing I learnt #4 – Suzuki can very hostile and chuck a chair at someone’s head when you piss him off. This wound up getting really aggressive by the time that happened and I would actually really like to see a rematch between the two teams because the ending had “unfinished business” written on it. I definitely liked the match. Thing I learnt #5 – A one-legged dropkick can actually look good, thank you Takumi Tsukamoto.
> 
> 
> Hideki Suzuki v. Daisuke Sekimoto (Big Japan 11/11/18) – “A game of chess is like a sword fight; you must think first - HYEE - before you move.” At first Suzuki was on top of his game for coming up with clever ways of keeping control while avoiding Sekimoto’s counters. He has a headscissors on and because of Sekimoto almost powering out, he leans on the side so Sek has to struggle to become straight again. He holds a cravat which causes Sekimoto to throw his hands into Susuki’s arms to try to lob it off, and the second time Sek does that, Suzuki quickly releases and puts it back in a flash. Sekimoto’s face during the cravat was awesome, by the way, he sort of looked like Takayama after getting punched in the face a few times. Sekimoto body slams Suzuki a couple times while Suzuki still keeps the cravat on, and Suzuki is clearly very bothered by it after the second one because he starts throwing his neck around like he has a twitch, and I’d say that was to try to get some stretching in while still keeping the hold on. Then there was Suzuki reversing the headlock with a backbreaker and then keeping his arms locked to get a pinfall attempt – so fucking cool. Both guys really just kept squeezing each other to wear the other down, and I bought that the moves that taken a toll on them even relatively early in the match. By the time they were throwing bombs at each other it was only 15 minutes into the match but they both had dazed looks. The finish was a bit random for me, though, to be honest, and I’d’ve asked for a few more minutes. I think Sekimoto deserved to build up a bigger offense, OR he could have gotten a more “surprise” victory where Suzuki was squirming back and forth to get out. S’cool though, I guess. I know I’ve said something similar many times before but I wish I could go back to like 2011 or something and tell myself that the next Osamu Nishimura who actually got lengthy matches and a spotlight would appear in Big Japan of all places. Can these two match up every year they’re active? I need what is essentially a guaranteed very good match, or sometimes a true MOTYC, for as long as I decide to keep up.
> 
> 
> Hideki Suzuki v. Daisuke Nakamura (Kakihara Produce 8/21/18) – Nakamura is an MMA fighter apparently and it showed in his blink-and-you’ll-miss-it rolling around and ability to find an opening that you didn’t even remotely see coming. He went really out of his way to put Suzuki’s stuff over too, not many guys take a belly-to-belly suplex and hold the back of their head several seconds later. He was fucking awesome to watch in general, there were so many moments where he just slipped out of something and went after Suzuki like a dog. Suzuki was mostly reliant on his weight to bear over Nakamura because letting him go was death. This was a hyper-competitive, SPEED-GRAPPLING, incredibly enjoyable 6 minutes and 20 seconds.
> 
> 
> Hikaru Sato/Daisuke Nakamura v. Hideki Suzuki/Takeshi Okada (Hard Hit 10/28/18) – You know I had a complete panicky “oh my god” nerd out when I misread Suzuki’s partner as “Takeshi Ono.” What a refreshing fucking name that would have been to see in 2018. Instead it was actually one of the most disappointing words in all of wrestling – “Okada.” And yet this managed to not be disappointing, AND be refreshing! Sato seems to liked being going low and sometimes spinning like a turtle on his back to catch his opponent, which I thought was badass and added something unique to the match. He had one of the most interesting spots in the match too where he turned an armbreaker attempt into a giant swing and carefully swung over to his side to tag out. So right as Okada was all dizzy, Nakamura was ready to fuck him up. Right before he gets careless and Suzuki tags in on Okada’s (bare) foot. Nakamura has been honestly outstanding, it’s crazy how important he makes everything feel and, again, how bloody quickly he’ll find an escape.
> 
> 
> So shoot style isn’t totally dead, turns out!
> 
> 
> [/spoiler]


----------



## RatedTamer

*YES To:*

*Kento Miyahara (C) vs Naomichi Marufuji - Triple Crown Championship (AJPW 24.05.2018)* ****1/4

Just a hair below the Champion Carnival classic, but still incredible. There wasn't a single second of this match that wasn't maximized; be it Kento's brutal headbutts, Marufuji's creative headlock counters to thwart any of Miyahara's openings or the strike exchanges in the later stretch. The last few minutes were so good, Kento's wobbly leg selling can never go wrong for me.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Alicia Fox vs Bayley vs Dana Brooke vs Mickie James vs Ember Moon vs Natalya vs Ruby Riott vs Sasha Banks Gauntlet match on the Raw (12/17/18) episode.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 

Edit:

I thought the gauntlet match flowed pretty well after the 4th entrant came out, and that the wrestling was solid throughout the rest of the contest :ciampa


----------



## Violent By Design

Yeah1993 said:


> OTHER JAPAN DONE (for now, until more stuff pops up because I expect it, I've already had to add more lucha to the watchlist after being done with what I had)
> 
> 
> *YES* to these
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: yes
> 
> 
> 
> Daisuke Sekimoto v. Dick Togo (Big Japan 4/22/18) – BIG THANKS TO A DOOD FOR SENDING ME THIS. This had some mild parts I wasn’t into (guess what happened during them, I won’t even bring them up any more unless they take up decent portions of a match) but 95% of it was awesomeness. Togo still has a lot of things going for him, in and out of kayfabe, but looking into it kayfabe there’s not a ton he can hope to do against the larger, stronger, more youthful Sekimoto (who isn’t young, but Togo turns 50 soon). He was matching Sek in technique early in the match but Sekimoto went the chinlock route and I don’t think Togo ever fully recovered from such BEEFY arms squeezing his skull. Those opening bits were fucking great, by the way. Lots of muscle-man yelling and grimacing and stretching; I could see in my head the tendons twisting around and the blood flow being interrupted. Most of Togo’s strategy for the rest of the match seemed to just be to survive and grab an opportunity wherever he could. Like at this one awesome bit he put on a crossface while in a torture rack and watching Sekimoto slowly go from slightly inconvenienced by a possible sign of life in Togo, to having the ref yelling in face whether he wants to give up. It tricked me into believing the match was more competitive than it was. Togo’s selling during this was obviously awesome, too, and there was this one spot where he got chopped and did a 360 while holding onto the ropes, which I had to rewind several times to see how he did it so effortless-looking. One day Togo will actually retire unlike those fake retirements, and we’ll never come back from a loss like that.
> 
> 
> Aja Kong v. Hikaru Shida (Oz Academy 9/17/18) – Some spotty selling from Shida aside this was such a joy to see. Shida’s not much of a match for Kong and is even less of a match with a bum knee. She decides to go for the arm and it pays off big time because Kong’s very much affected by it even when she is able to take it easy for a sec. The count-out tease after Kong’s brainbuster on Shida was great stuff; Shida fell over at 17 after slow-walking and it was a big “oh shit, is she not gonna make it?” moment? Kong being busted open it during it made for some great visuals and really put Shida over to me as a bruiser after feeling like an underdog for most of the match. Easily one of the best title matches I watched this year, Kong’s retirement will be even sadder than Togo’s because I haven’t really thought of it too hard until now.
> 
> 
> Hideki Suzuki/Kazumi Kikuta v. Masashi Takeda/Takumi Tsukamoto (Big Japan 10/25/18) – Not familiar with Kikuta or Tsukamoto at all and Takeda I only know from that shitty deathmatch I saw so I learnt some new things here. Thing I learnt #1 – Takeda is a very good mat wrestler, and can go toe-to-toe with Suzuki. Maybe I shouldn’t be so surprised given what BJW is like nowadays but a guy with even half that many scars on him usually at least doesn’t match Hideki frigging Suzuki when it’s time to hit the ground and tie legs up. This isn’t just a kayfabe thing either; he was actually impressively smooth and convincingly found reversals and openings. Though tbf my favourite part was him biting Suzuki’s hand after being outclassed. Thing I learnt #2 – Kikuta is in the black pants and Tsukamoto is in the white pants. Thing I learnt #3 – Those two seem to be pretty good. I like Kikuta as a puncher but not so much as a kicker, reminded me of some of the lamer Tiger Mask 1 kicks. He takes a nice tumble (like when getting a boot to the face) too. Thing I learnt #4 – Suzuki can very hostile and chuck a chair at someone’s head when you piss him off. This wound up getting really aggressive by the time that happened and I would actually really like to see a rematch between the two teams because the ending had “unfinished business” written on it. I definitely liked the match. Thing I learnt #5 – A one-legged dropkick can actually look good, thank you Takumi Tsukamoto.
> 
> 
> Hideki Suzuki v. Daisuke Sekimoto (Big Japan 11/11/18) – “A game of chess is like a sword fight; you must think first - HYEE - before you move.” At first Suzuki was on top of his game for coming up with clever ways of keeping control while avoiding Sekimoto’s counters. He has a headscissors on and because of Sekimoto almost powering out, he leans on the side so Sek has to struggle to become straight again. He holds a cravat which causes Sekimoto to throw his hands into Susuki’s arms to try to lob it off, and the second time Sek does that, Suzuki quickly releases and puts it back in a flash. Sekimoto’s face during the cravat was awesome, by the way, he sort of looked like Takayama after getting punched in the face a few times. Sekimoto body slams Suzuki a couple times while Suzuki still keeps the cravat on, and Suzuki is clearly very bothered by it after the second one because he starts throwing his neck around like he has a twitch, and I’d say that was to try to get some stretching in while still keeping the hold on. Then there was Suzuki reversing the headlock with a backbreaker and then keeping his arms locked to get a pinfall attempt – so fucking cool. Both guys really just kept squeezing each other to wear the other down, and I bought that the moves that taken a toll on them even relatively early in the match. By the time they were throwing bombs at each other it was only 15 minutes into the match but they both had dazed looks. The finish was a bit random for me, though, to be honest, and I’d’ve asked for a few more minutes. I think Sekimoto deserved to build up a bigger offense, OR he could have gotten a more “surprise” victory where Suzuki was squirming back and forth to get out. S’cool though, I guess. I know I’ve said something similar many times before but I wish I could go back to like 2011 or something and tell myself that the next Osamu Nishimura who actually got lengthy matches and a spotlight would appear in Big Japan of all places. Can these two match up every year they’re active? I need what is essentially a guaranteed very good match, or sometimes a true MOTYC, for as long as I decide to keep up.
> 
> 
> Hideki Suzuki v. Daisuke Nakamura (Kakihara Produce 8/21/18) – Nakamura is an MMA fighter apparently and it showed in his blink-and-you’ll-miss-it rolling around and ability to find an opening that you didn’t even remotely see coming. He went really out of his way to put Suzuki’s stuff over too, not many guys take a belly-to-belly suplex and hold the back of their head several seconds later. He was fucking awesome to watch in general, there were so many moments where he just slipped out of something and went after Suzuki like a dog. Suzuki was mostly reliant on his weight to bear over Nakamura because letting him go was death. This was a hyper-competitive, SPEED-GRAPPLING, incredibly enjoyable 6 minutes and 20 seconds.
> 
> 
> Hikaru Sato/Daisuke Nakamura v. Hideki Suzuki/Takeshi Okada (Hard Hit 10/28/18) – You know I had a complete panicky “oh my god” nerd out when I misread Suzuki’s partner as “Takeshi Ono.” What a refreshing fucking name that would have been to see in 2018. Instead it was actually one of the most disappointing words in all of wrestling – “Okada.” And yet this managed to not be disappointing, AND be refreshing! Sato seems to liked being going low and sometimes spinning like a turtle on his back to catch his opponent, which I thought was badass and added something unique to the match. He had one of the most interesting spots in the match too where he turned an armbreaker attempt into a giant swing and carefully swung over to his side to tag out. So right as Okada was all dizzy, Nakamura was ready to fuck him up. Right before he gets careless and Suzuki tags in on Okada’s (bare) foot. Nakamura has been honestly outstanding, it’s crazy how important he makes everything feel and, again, how bloody quickly he’ll find an escape.
> 
> 
> So shoot style isn’t totally dead, turns out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really wanted to yes vote Satomura/Hashimoto from 11/17/18 but I was weirded put by what they did with the leg late in the match. Hashimoto just didn't touch it and I dunno if that was because she thought she could win without doing it or whether she didn't want to injure Satomura or what. I'd buy that so if someone knows something shoot a knowledge my way. :hmm: I could be convinced to watch it again and just be forgiving of it's flaws, tbh, because there was so much good in it. Satomura was excellent in the match; she's easily been one of the best this year since the Shirai match in April.
> 
> I wanna shout more matches out I liked but I'll wait until the year is over and put together an "honourable mentions" or something else lame for the list.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: yes list
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Doering v. Zeus (All Japan 1/2/18)
> Kenny Omega v. Chris Jericho (New Japan 1/4/18)
> Shuji Ishikawa v. Mike Bailey (DDT 1/5/18)
> Zack Sabre Jr. v. Keith Lee (PWG 1/12/18)
> Eddie Kingston v. Leo Howlett (NWL 1/13/18)
> Timothy Thatcher/WALTER v. Tracey Williams/Dominic Garrini (Evolve 1/13/18)
> Zack Sabre Jr. v. Darby Allin (Evolve 1/13/18)
> Timothy Thatcher v. Fred Yehi (Evolve 1/14/18)
> Takuya Nomura v. Fuminori Abe (Big Japan 1/17/18)
> Queen’s Quest v. Oedo Tai (Stardom 1/21/18)
> Kyle O’Reilly/Bobby Fish v. The Authors of Pain (WWE 1/27/18)
> Andrade Almas v. Johnny Gargano (WWE 1/27/18)
> WALTER v. Timothy Thatcher (Progress 1/28/18)
> 
> Fuerza Guerrera v. Demus 3:16 (Innova Aztec Power 2/4/18)
> El Satanico v. Hechicero (Lucha Memes 2/5/18)
> Matt Riddle v. Jeff Cobb (MLW 2/8/18)
> Sami Callihan v. Darby Allin (MLW 2/8/18)
> Chet Sterling v. John Skyler (CWF Mid-Atlantic 2/10/18)
> Io Shirai v. Momo Watanabe (Stardom 2/18/18)
> Andrade Almas v. Johnny Gargano (WWE 2/21/18)
> 
> Daichi Hashimoto v. Takuya Nomura (Big Japan 3/8/18)
> Matt Riddle v. WALTER (wXw 3/10/18)
> ***** Casas v. Aramis (Lucha Memes 3/11/18)
> Hideki Suzuki v. Daisuke Sekimoto (Big Japan 3/11/18)
> Tetsuya Naito v. Zack Sabre Jr. (New Japan 3/11/18)
> Kota Ibushi v. Zack Sabre Jr. (New Japan 3/15/18)
> Takuya Nomura v. Yuya Aoki (Big Japan 3/21/18)
> Barbaro Cavernario v. El Soberano Jr. (CMLL 3/21/18)
> 
> WALTER v. Tom Lawlor (GCW 4/5/18)
> Matt Riddle v. Minoru Suzuki (GCW 4/5/18)
> Matt Riddle v. Zack Sabre Jr. (Evolve 4/5/18)
> Matt Riddle v. Will Ospreay (WWN 4/6/18)
> Johnny Gargano v. Tommaso Ciampa (WWE 4/7/18)
> HHH/Stephanie McMahon v. Kurt Angle/Ronda Rousey (WWE 4/8/18)
> A-Kid v. Zack Sabre Jr. (Triple W 4/14/18)
> LA Park v. Rey Fenix (The Crash 4/14/18)
> Jay Lethal v. Jonathan Gresham (ROH 4/15/18)
> Lars Sullivan v. Killian Dain (WWE 4/18/18)
> Io Shirai v. Meiko Satomura (Sendai Girls 4/19/18)
> Daisuke Sekimoto v. Dick Togo (Big Japan 4/22/18)
> 
> Hideki Suzuki v. Daisuke Sekimoto (Big Japan 5/5/18)
> Kassius Ohno v. Tyler Bate (Progress 5/6/18)
> Matt Riddle v. Shane Strickland (Evolve 5/19/18)
> WALTER v. David Starr (Progress 5/20/18)
> Hiromu Takahashi v. El Desperado (New Japan 5/22/18)
> Io Shirai v. Momo Watanabe (Stardom 5/23/18)
> LA Park/Volador Jr./Flyer v. Rush/La Bestia del Ring/El Terrible (CMLL 5/25/18)
> Darby Allin v. Brody King (AAW 5/25/18)
> Cedric Alexander v. Buddy Murphy (WWE 5/29/18)
> 
> Hiromu Takahashi v. Kushida (New Japan 6/3/18)
> Jack Gallagher v. Drew Gulak (WWE 6/13/18)
> Aleister Black v. Lars Sullivan (WWE 6/16/18)
> LA Park/El Hijo de LA Park v. Rush/Dragon Lee (IWRG 6/17/18)
> Hideki Suzuki v. Takuya Nomura (Big Japan 6/20/18)
> LA Park v. Rush (CMLL 6/22/18)
> WALTER v. Darby Allin (Evolve 6/23/18)
> Pete Dunne v. Zack Gibson (WWE 6/26/18)
> Barbario Cavernario v. Rey Fenix (CMLL 6/29/18)
> 
> Moustache Mountain v. Roderick Strong/Kyle O’Reilly (WWE 7/11/18)
> Austin Aries v. Moose (Impact 7/22/18)
> Hechicero v. Aramis (Lucha Memes 7/22/18)
> Tomohiro Ishii v. Kota Ibushi (New Japan 7/28/18)
> 
> Kenny Omega v. Kota Ibushi (New Japan 8/11/18)
> Moustache Mountain v. Roderick Strong/Kyle O’Reilly (WWE 8/18/18)
> Hideki Suzuki v. Daisuke Nakamura (Kakihara Produce 8/21/18)
> 
> Meiko Satomura v. Killer Kelly (WWE 9/6/18)
> Aja Kong v. Hikaru Shida (Oz Academy 9/17/18)
> 
> Meiko Satomura v. Mercedes Martinez (WWE 10/3/18)
> Io Shirai v. Rhea Ripley (WWE 10/24/18)
> Hikaru Sato/Daisuke Nakamura v. Hideki Suzuki/Takeshi Okada (Hard Hit 10/28/18)
> AJ Styles v. Daniel Bryan (WWE 10/30/18)
> 
> Hideki Suzuki v. Daisuke Sekimoto (Big Japan 11/11/18)
> Tommaso Ciampa v. Velveteen Dream (WWE 11/17/18)
> Ronda Rousey v. Charlotte Flair (WWE 11/18/18)
> Brock Lesnar v. Daniel Bryan (WWE 11/18/18)



What is your MOTY? That's a pretty comprehensive list you have there.


----------



## Yeah1993

Violent By Design said:


> What is your MOTY? That's a pretty comprehensive list you have there.


Dream/Ciampa from WarGames right now. I dunno if my list is any bigger than anyone else's who kept up throughout the year. I mean it might be? Criteria differs between person so that has something to do with it. Some only give yes votes to real "match of year contenders" so they'll only vote a handful, where someone like me just likes to vote stuff he thinks is....idk, "very good and stands out somehow," or whatever. I also just like posting the list when I update, partly because I think it's cool seeing it grow with each post. And partly because I'm afraid I'll lose the document with it on it, so I can swing by the thread a grab it back. Actually happened to me once because "rtf" is apparently a format that loves to piss in your face by corrupting Word files.

(and as more reasoning, I had six or seven tabs of this forum open at once and accidentally closed the one I was writing this reply in like a fucking jackass, and had to re-do it)

NastyYaffa posts the monster bastard of a list of every match throughout the year - that got a yes vote - from everyone - at the end of each month, fwiw. Here's the most recent one: https://www.wrestlingforum.com/76510306-post2675.html


----------



## NastyYaffa

Yeah1993 said:


> Hikaru Sato/Daisuke Nakamura v. Hideki Suzuki/Takeshi Okada (Hard Hit 10/28/18) – You know I had a complete panicky “oh my god” nerd out when I misread Suzuki’s partner as “Takeshi Ono.” What a refreshing fucking name that would have been to see in 2018. Instead it was actually one of the most disappointing words in all of wrestling – “Okada.”


:mcgregor2 :LIGHTS Great, great stuff.


----------



## MC

Yeah1993 said:


> OTHER JAPAN DONE (for now, until more stuff pops up because I expect it, I've already had to add more lucha to the watchlist after being done with what I had)
> 
> 
> *YES* to these
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: yes
> 
> 
> 
> Daisuke Sekimoto v. Dick Togo (Big Japan 4/22/18) – BIG THANKS TO A DOOD FOR SENDING ME THIS. This had some mild parts I wasn’t into (guess what happened during them, I won’t even bring them up any more unless they take up decent portions of a match) but 95% of it was awesomeness. Togo still has a lot of things going for him, in and out of kayfabe, but looking into it kayfabe there’s not a ton he can hope to do against the larger, stronger, more youthful Sekimoto (who isn’t young, but Togo turns 50 soon). He was matching Sek in technique early in the match but Sekimoto went the chinlock route and I don’t think Togo ever fully recovered from such BEEFY arms squeezing his skull. Those opening bits were fucking great, by the way. Lots of muscle-man yelling and grimacing and stretching; I could see in my head the tendons twisting around and the blood flow being interrupted. Most of Togo’s strategy for the rest of the match seemed to just be to survive and grab an opportunity wherever he could. Like at this one awesome bit he put on a crossface while in a torture rack and watching Sekimoto slowly go from slightly inconvenienced by a possible sign of life in Togo, to having the ref yelling in face whether he wants to give up. It tricked me into believing the match was more competitive than it was. Togo’s selling during this was obviously awesome, too, and there was this one spot where he got chopped and did a 360 while holding onto the ropes, which I had to rewind several times to see how he did it so effortless-looking. One day Togo will actually retire unlike those fake retirements, and we’ll never come back from a loss like that.
> 
> 
> Aja Kong v. Hikaru Shida (Oz Academy 9/17/18) – Some spotty selling from Shida aside this was such a joy to see. Shida’s not much of a match for Kong and is even less of a match with a bum knee. She decides to go for the arm and it pays off big time because Kong’s very much affected by it even when she is able to take it easy for a sec. The count-out tease after Kong’s brainbuster on Shida was great stuff; Shida fell over at 17 after slow-walking and it was a big “oh shit, is she not gonna make it?” moment? Kong being busted open it during it made for some great visuals and really put Shida over to me as a bruiser after feeling like an underdog for most of the match. Easily one of the best title matches I watched this year, Kong’s retirement will be even sadder than Togo’s because I haven’t really thought of it too hard until now.
> 
> 
> Hideki Suzuki/Kazumi Kikuta v. Masashi Takeda/Takumi Tsukamoto (Big Japan 10/25/18) – Not familiar with Kikuta or Tsukamoto at all and Takeda I only know from that shitty deathmatch I saw so I learnt some new things here. Thing I learnt #1 – Takeda is a very good mat wrestler, and can go toe-to-toe with Suzuki. Maybe I shouldn’t be so surprised given what BJW is like nowadays but a guy with even half that many scars on him usually at least doesn’t match Hideki frigging Suzuki when it’s time to hit the ground and tie legs up. This isn’t just a kayfabe thing either; he was actually impressively smooth and convincingly found reversals and openings. Though tbf my favourite part was him biting Suzuki’s hand after being outclassed. Thing I learnt #2 – Kikuta is in the black pants and Tsukamoto is in the white pants. Thing I learnt #3 – Those two seem to be pretty good. I like Kikuta as a puncher but not so much as a kicker, reminded me of some of the lamer Tiger Mask 1 kicks. He takes a nice tumble (like when getting a boot to the face) too. Thing I learnt #4 – Suzuki can very hostile and chuck a chair at someone’s head when you piss him off. This wound up getting really aggressive by the time that happened and I would actually really like to see a rematch between the two teams because the ending had “unfinished business” written on it. I definitely liked the match. Thing I learnt #5 – A one-legged dropkick can actually look good, thank you Takumi Tsukamoto.
> 
> 
> Hideki Suzuki v. Daisuke Sekimoto (Big Japan 11/11/18) – “A game of chess is like a sword fight; you must think first - HYEE - before you move.” At first Suzuki was on top of his game for coming up with clever ways of keeping control while avoiding Sekimoto’s counters. He has a headscissors on and because of Sekimoto almost powering out, he leans on the side so Sek has to struggle to become straight again. He holds a cravat which causes Sekimoto to throw his hands into Susuki’s arms to try to lob it off, and the second time Sek does that, Suzuki quickly releases and puts it back in a flash. Sekimoto’s face during the cravat was awesome, by the way, he sort of looked like Takayama after getting punched in the face a few times. Sekimoto body slams Suzuki a couple times while Suzuki still keeps the cravat on, and Suzuki is clearly very bothered by it after the second one because he starts throwing his neck around like he has a twitch, and I’d say that was to try to get some stretching in while still keeping the hold on. Then there was Suzuki reversing the headlock with a backbreaker and then keeping his arms locked to get a pinfall attempt – so fucking cool. Both guys really just kept squeezing each other to wear the other down, and I bought that the moves that taken a toll on them even relatively early in the match. By the time they were throwing bombs at each other it was only 15 minutes into the match but they both had dazed looks. The finish was a bit random for me, though, to be honest, and I’d’ve asked for a few more minutes. I think Sekimoto deserved to build up a bigger offense, OR he could have gotten a more “surprise” victory where Suzuki was squirming back and forth to get out. S’cool though, I guess. I know I’ve said something similar many times before but I wish I could go back to like 2011 or something and tell myself that the next Osamu Nishimura who actually got lengthy matches and a spotlight would appear in Big Japan of all places. Can these two match up every year they’re active? I need what is essentially a guaranteed very good match, or sometimes a true MOTYC, for as long as I decide to keep up.
> 
> 
> Hideki Suzuki v. Daisuke Nakamura (Kakihara Produce 8/21/18) – Nakamura is an MMA fighter apparently and it showed in his blink-and-you’ll-miss-it rolling around and ability to find an opening that you didn’t even remotely see coming. He went really out of his way to put Suzuki’s stuff over too, not many guys take a belly-to-belly suplex and hold the back of their head several seconds later. He was fucking awesome to watch in general, there were so many moments where he just slipped out of something and went after Suzuki like a dog. Suzuki was mostly reliant on his weight to bear over Nakamura because letting him go was death. This was a hyper-competitive, SPEED-GRAPPLING, incredibly enjoyable 6 minutes and 20 seconds.
> 
> 
> Hikaru Sato/Daisuke Nakamura v. Hideki Suzuki/Takeshi Okada (Hard Hit 10/28/18) – You know I had a complete panicky “oh my god” nerd out when I misread Suzuki’s partner as “Takeshi Ono.” What a refreshing fucking name that would have been to see in 2018. Instead it was actually one of the most disappointing words in all of wrestling – “Okada.” And yet this managed to not be disappointing, AND be refreshing! Sato seems to liked being going low and sometimes spinning like a turtle on his back to catch his opponent, which I thought was badass and added something unique to the match. He had one of the most interesting spots in the match too where he turned an armbreaker attempt into a giant swing and carefully swung over to his side to tag out. So right as Okada was all dizzy, Nakamura was ready to fuck him up. Right before he gets careless and Suzuki tags in on Okada’s (bare) foot. Nakamura has been honestly outstanding, it’s crazy how important he makes everything feel and, again, how bloody quickly he’ll find an escape.
> 
> 
> So shoot style isn’t totally dead, turns out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really wanted to yes vote Satomura/Hashimoto from 11/17/18 but I was weirded put by what they did with the leg late in the match. Hashimoto just didn't touch it and I dunno if that was because she thought she could win without doing it or whether she didn't want to injure Satomura or what. I'd buy that so if someone knows something shoot a knowledge my way. :hmm: I could be convinced to watch it again and just be forgiving of it's flaws, tbh, because there was so much good in it. Satomura was excellent in the match; she's easily been one of the best this year since the Shirai match in April.
> 
> I wanna shout more matches out I liked but I'll wait until the year is over and put together an "honourable mentions" or something else lame for the list.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: yes list
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Doering v. Zeus (All Japan 1/2/18)
> Kenny Omega v. Chris Jericho (New Japan 1/4/18)
> Shuji Ishikawa v. Mike Bailey (DDT 1/5/18)
> Zack Sabre Jr. v. Keith Lee (PWG 1/12/18)
> Eddie Kingston v. Leo Howlett (NWL 1/13/18)
> Timothy Thatcher/WALTER v. Tracey Williams/Dominic Garrini (Evolve 1/13/18)
> Zack Sabre Jr. v. Darby Allin (Evolve 1/13/18)
> Timothy Thatcher v. Fred Yehi (Evolve 1/14/18)
> Takuya Nomura v. Fuminori Abe (Big Japan 1/17/18)
> Queen’s Quest v. Oedo Tai (Stardom 1/21/18)
> Kyle O’Reilly/Bobby Fish v. The Authors of Pain (WWE 1/27/18)
> Andrade Almas v. Johnny Gargano (WWE 1/27/18)
> WALTER v. Timothy Thatcher (Progress 1/28/18)
> 
> Fuerza Guerrera v. Demus 3:16 (Innova Aztec Power 2/4/18)
> El Satanico v. Hechicero (Lucha Memes 2/5/18)
> Matt Riddle v. Jeff Cobb (MLW 2/8/18)
> Sami Callihan v. Darby Allin (MLW 2/8/18)
> Chet Sterling v. John Skyler (CWF Mid-Atlantic 2/10/18)
> Io Shirai v. Momo Watanabe (Stardom 2/18/18)
> Andrade Almas v. Johnny Gargano (WWE 2/21/18)
> 
> Daichi Hashimoto v. Takuya Nomura (Big Japan 3/8/18)
> Matt Riddle v. WALTER (wXw 3/10/18)
> ***** Casas v. Aramis (Lucha Memes 3/11/18)
> Hideki Suzuki v. Daisuke Sekimoto (Big Japan 3/11/18)
> Tetsuya Naito v. Zack Sabre Jr. (New Japan 3/11/18)
> Kota Ibushi v. Zack Sabre Jr. (New Japan 3/15/18)
> Takuya Nomura v. Yuya Aoki (Big Japan 3/21/18)
> Barbaro Cavernario v. El Soberano Jr. (CMLL 3/21/18)
> 
> WALTER v. Tom Lawlor (GCW 4/5/18)
> Matt Riddle v. Minoru Suzuki (GCW 4/5/18)
> Matt Riddle v. Zack Sabre Jr. (Evolve 4/5/18)
> Matt Riddle v. Will Ospreay (WWN 4/6/18)
> Johnny Gargano v. Tommaso Ciampa (WWE 4/7/18)
> HHH/Stephanie McMahon v. Kurt Angle/Ronda Rousey (WWE 4/8/18)
> A-Kid v. Zack Sabre Jr. (Triple W 4/14/18)
> LA Park v. Rey Fenix (The Crash 4/14/18)
> Jay Lethal v. Jonathan Gresham (ROH 4/15/18)
> Lars Sullivan v. Killian Dain (WWE 4/18/18)
> Io Shirai v. Meiko Satomura (Sendai Girls 4/19/18)
> Daisuke Sekimoto v. Dick Togo (Big Japan 4/22/18)
> 
> Hideki Suzuki v. Daisuke Sekimoto (Big Japan 5/5/18)
> Kassius Ohno v. Tyler Bate (Progress 5/6/18)
> Matt Riddle v. Shane Strickland (Evolve 5/19/18)
> WALTER v. David Starr (Progress 5/20/18)
> Hiromu Takahashi v. El Desperado (New Japan 5/22/18)
> Io Shirai v. Momo Watanabe (Stardom 5/23/18)
> LA Park/Volador Jr./Flyer v. Rush/La Bestia del Ring/El Terrible (CMLL 5/25/18)
> Darby Allin v. Brody King (AAW 5/25/18)
> Cedric Alexander v. Buddy Murphy (WWE 5/29/18)
> 
> Hiromu Takahashi v. Kushida (New Japan 6/3/18)
> Jack Gallagher v. Drew Gulak (WWE 6/13/18)
> Aleister Black v. Lars Sullivan (WWE 6/16/18)
> LA Park/El Hijo de LA Park v. Rush/Dragon Lee (IWRG 6/17/18)
> Hideki Suzuki v. Takuya Nomura (Big Japan 6/20/18)
> LA Park v. Rush (CMLL 6/22/18)
> WALTER v. Darby Allin (Evolve 6/23/18)
> Pete Dunne v. Zack Gibson (WWE 6/26/18)
> Barbario Cavernario v. Rey Fenix (CMLL 6/29/18)
> 
> Moustache Mountain v. Roderick Strong/Kyle O’Reilly (WWE 7/11/18)
> Austin Aries v. Moose (Impact 7/22/18)
> Hechicero v. Aramis (Lucha Memes 7/22/18)
> Tomohiro Ishii v. Kota Ibushi (New Japan 7/28/18)
> 
> Kenny Omega v. Kota Ibushi (New Japan 8/11/18)
> Moustache Mountain v. Roderick Strong/Kyle O’Reilly (WWE 8/18/18)
> Hideki Suzuki v. Daisuke Nakamura (Kakihara Produce 8/21/18)
> 
> Meiko Satomura v. Killer Kelly (WWE 9/6/18)
> Aja Kong v. Hikaru Shida (Oz Academy 9/17/18)
> 
> Meiko Satomura v. Mercedes Martinez (WWE 10/3/18)
> Io Shirai v. Rhea Ripley (WWE 10/24/18)
> Hikaru Sato/Daisuke Nakamura v. Hideki Suzuki/Takeshi Okada (Hard Hit 10/28/18)
> AJ Styles v. Daniel Bryan (WWE 10/30/18)
> 
> Hideki Suzuki v. Daisuke Sekimoto (Big Japan 11/11/18)
> Tommaso Ciampa v. Velveteen Dream (WWE 11/17/18)
> Ronda Rousey v. Charlotte Flair (WWE 11/18/18)
> Brock Lesnar v. Daniel Bryan (WWE 11/18/18)


You're welcome for telling you about Hard Hit by the way . There is a Takashi Sugiura & Takuya Nomura vs. Rocky Kawamura & Yoshio Takahashi match from the 17/03 show that's pretty good too. Worth the look just for the killing machine alone. :cozy


----------



## Yeah1993

NastyYaffa said:


> :mcgregor2 :LIGHTS Great, great stuff.


I nearly went further and said that 2018's best Suzuki, best Nakamura, and best Okada were all in the one match but I wanted at least SOMEONE to smile while reading it. 



MC said:


> You're welcome for telling you about Hard Hit by the way . There is a Takashi Sugiura & Takuya Nomura vs. Rocky Kawamura & Yoshio Takahashi match from the 17/03 show that's pretty good too. Worth the look just for the killing machine alone. :cozy


Dunno how I missed (hint: it was from not looking) but yes, much appreciated. WrestlingKO being back to publicly view-able again helped, def added a few things to the watchlist from that. Did y'all know a Park/Rush tag from August had the Briscoes in it? I don't really have any connection to the Briscoes but wtf of course I'm watching that, could be wild. I'll check out the other Hard Hit tag if my watchlist shrivels soon enough because I like Nomura enough to and I absolutely do not kid you one little tiny bit when I say I also closed this tab like a blithering dipshit and had to re-type this post as well.


----------



## MC

Yeah1993 said:


> I nearly went further and said that 2018's best Suzuki, best Nakamura, and best Okada were all in the one match but I wanted at least SOMEONE to smile while reading it.
> 
> 
> 
> Dunno how I missed (hint: it was from not looking) but yes, much appreciated. WrestlingKO being back to publicly view-able again helped, def added a few things to the watchlist from that. *Did y'all know a Park/Rush tag from August had the Briscoes in it?* I don't really have any connection to the Briscoes but wtf of course I'm watching that, could be wild. I'll check out the other Hard Hit tag if my watchlist shrivels soon enough because I like Nomura enough to and I absolutely do not kid you one little tiny bit when I say I also closed this tab like a blithering dipshit and had to re-type this post as well.


In CMLL? I think I saw the match. It was pretty good. Surreal to see them in the same ring. Give it a watch.

You should try and watch some of Shinya Aoki's matches. They are pretty good. He is a former MMA fighter turned occasional wrestler.


----------



## fabi1982

ROH Final Battle:

Tag Team Ladder match - Ladder War- *****, what a crazy ride, these guys just went all in and gave the match their everything. Blood, broken stuff, crazy moves, what else do you need. Sad 2/3s of that match will leave ROH, but great they gave us this match. Just pure fun from start to finish!!


----------



## Violent By Design

MC said:


> In CMLL? I think I saw the match. It was pretty good. Surreal to see them in the same ring. Give it a watch.
> 
> You should try and watch some of Shinya Aoki's matches. They are pretty good. He is a former MMA fighter turned occasional wrestler.



Shinya Aoki is a wrestler now?! He is my favorite lightweight fighter ever.

Got any recommendations?


----------



## MC

Violent By Design said:


> Shinya Aoki is a wrestler now?! He is my favorite lightweight fighter ever.
> 
> Got any recommendations?


He had an awesome match with HARASHIMA in DDT. Forgot the show, I think it was the last Maji Manji show.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

Road to Wrestle Kingdom 
*YES* Golden Lovers vs Ospreay & Tanahashi ****½

This fucking rocked but that's to be expected with the talent involved. NJPW has had so many great tag main events this year it's a shame it's never for the tag titles.


----------



## Mordecay

Well, with all the PPVs over for the year and no NJPW show until the DOme I guess I should put my 2018 MOTY list. I probably will forget a lot of matches and it will not be very accurated since there has been so much good wrestling (and so much that I haven't seen). But here we go:

1. Kenny Omega vs Tomohiro Ishii G1 Climax
2. Kenny Omega vs Kazuchika Okada Dominion
3. Kenny Omega vs Kota Ibushi G1 Climax
4. Golden Lovers vs Young Bucks Strong Style Evolved
5. Kazuchika Okada vs Tetsuya Naito WK13
6. Johnny Gargano vs Tomasso Ciampa NXT Takeover New Orleans
7. Johnny Gargano vs Aleister Black NXT Takeover War Games II
8. Ladder match for NXT North American Title NXT Takeover New Orleans
9. Hirooki Goto vs Tomohiiro Ishii G1 Climax
10. Kota Ibushi vs Hiroshi Tanahashi G! Climax Finals


----------



## MC

*Lucha Memes*

*Yes To: Virus vs ***** Casas *****

Awesome match. This went under 10 minutes (Probably due to Casas' injury. Maybe not. Fuck knows) but man this was good. Virus goes straight for the leg, locking it in holds, constantly going for it. He was tying it up it knots. Literally at one point. Casas is pissed off at this and battles him along the way. Great grappling with some nasty looking submissions locked in by both. Not only that. They went ham on each others chest with nasty chops. The chops did feel out of nowhere but they were nasty enough that I can forgive it. .

*AND

Hechicero vs. Ricky Marvin *****

Much, much different than Casas vs Virus. More competitive grappling, a constant struggle for holds. They got be believing in a few submissions very early in the match which shows just how well of a job they did. The match did come to a standstill with I think was a botched finish. Anyway they do some mad brawling in the crowd then got back on track. Those five minutes did take it down for me though. Not too much for me not to YES it which says a lot about how much I loved this match.


----------



## Yeah1993

Turns out I yes voted Aoki against Fujiwara from last year. I think that's the only thing from him I've seen.

*YES* to these



Spoiler: Indy catch up part 1



Tom Lawlor v. Fred Yehi (MLW Fusion ep. 8, 5/3/18) – Borderline add I guess? Whatever. Man this is just one of those matches that have two guys who can hit the mat, strike, make wrestling look like a struggle, and have individual personalities that they bring out. It really doesn’t have any kind of unique structure it just does the simple so well and my “review” is just listing off spots I liked. Yehi dropping and Lawlor going for a pin only for Yehi to dodge (DODGING A PIN ATTEMPT) and lock his legs around Lawlor. Yehi hitting like two dozen knees in a row to Lawlor’s covered head which lead to Lawlor drunk-punching nothing. Yehi really trying to start fighting back after a bunch of shit but not having the energy to follow up. This is the type of match where trying to get a rest will end you. 


WALTER/Low Ki v. David Starr/Jordan Devlin (OTT A Haven for Monsters 6/2/18) –  I sorta loved this! Devlin and Starr have a hilarious and tremendous introduction. Looked like WALTER could barely keep his smile off. Commentator had a great reaction when Starr threw a chop at WALTER. “Ohh don’t chop ‘im! Of all things don’t chop ‘im.” WALTER gets Starr in the corner but Starr ducks and chops again. “You fucked up.” WALTER decides to tag Ki in, who has become so good at working even with people who he could be theoretically squashing like Dixie now. His age obviously brings a more ‘seasoned’ aura to him too and even though he doesn’t have the speed, he still has the violence (like the double stomps). WALTER getting to unleash chops onto Starr down the road was worth all of the build and in a real interesting twist, Starr eventually wound up as a bit of an FIP. Devlin tagging in against WALTER was this great moment with one of the better atmospheres of anything I saw in the year. The double teaming of WALTER was a great little moment but the double shotgun dropkick (as in Ki came in, not WALTER that kicked both of them) was an even better way to end it. Commentator with another great line on WALTER’s clubs to Devlin – “oh my god he’s just - he’s just killin’ ‘im.” Hell of a match, I didn’t expect to like it this much at all.


Ace Romero v. Anthony Gaines (ESW 6/30/18) – The fun thing about keeping a watch list going throughout the year and adding to it whenever you see something new, is that you don’t even remember where you got some of the recommendations from. Pretty sure I’ve not ever seen these two guys, like so many wrestlers today. Ok Romero is goddamn huge, like a stockier, more compact, less muscular Mark Henry. I must have googled him and went “YES!” And Gaines is small, like Darby Allin small. Oh my god the dynamic already has me shitting it. 
And it delivers in spades. Romero obviously annihilates Gaines at first, and Gaines is good at cringing in pain and being disgusted by Romero’s titanic man-titties. Gaines puts together a solid offense on Romero’s hand (and then arm) after Romero chops the ring post, which was a really obvious spot-call but are you gonna do. Gaines then pushes it, though, by trying a dive and smacks into Romero like he just crashed a skateboard off of a cement wall. Shit actually made me laugh and the size difference is 100% good enough to where I bought it. Romero powerbombs him on the apron because fuck it. Then HE pushes it and tries a leg drop from the top onto said apron but Gaines dodges, and Gaines back in the ring telling the ref to count is something I can only mention and not describe to you because I fucking loooved his reaction. Also made me laugh. They….ohhh…oh that’s where I got this from. Ok so if you google “Anthony Gaines vs. Ace Romero” you’ll find a surprising amount of coverage on this one spot that happened in the match. It got a bit viral….or viral for an indy wrestling match, anyway. Not spoiling it if you haven’t seen it. I’ll mention the ludicrous powerbomb though; like shit I wanna GIF like 15 things in the match. Just one constant big smile on my face, and if there’s any match I want people to see this year above the rest then fuck it, I’m gonna say it’s this. 


Fred Yehi v. Cain Justice (Action 4/27/18) – Yehi has Justice scouted (other than the one moment Justice decks him straight in the jaw) and man I’m so elated that faces dominating heels can still get a positive response like this is certain parts of the world. The crowd aren’t exactly going Ricky and Robert apeshit but the small crowd makes it really easy to hear the responses to Yehi directly. Justice tries a chop while Yehi is standing next to a refrigerator and duh, Yehi swoops out of the way and Justice goes palm-first onto the freezer door. Justice’s official ‘beginning of offense’ was great stuff. The ring posts have this bits sticking out of them (like a hook but both sides connect) and Justice wanted to try to send Yehi into it but Yehi was blocking with his hands; was like something out of a deathmatch where you tease the barbed wire and shit. So because Yehi’s grip is too strong, Justice improvises; loops Yehi’s fingers through one of the holes, pulls, and snaps. You can guess some of what follows; really cool that Yehi is “the” unorthodox guys on the indy scene and is now in a position where his fingers are vulnerable. I don’t think I ever noticed before just how good Yehi can be at changing up how effective his offense looks while in a position of peril. Like his chops still look strong but he sort of dead arms at the end and “can’t get all of it.” The double stomp may be different because that just looked great. Really good finishing stretch. Match ruled. PowerbombDOTtv already delivering. 


Slim J v. Corey Hollis (Anarchy 5/12/18) – Well look at that, it’s Slim J. In a DOG COLLAR REVENGE MATCH. While trying to find the match on the stream video of the full show, I skipped too far and went “this guy’s bleeding here I must be way off.” Uh, nope, Slim is split open a mere two minutes into the match when Hollis is done begging, swings his leg towards Slim’s groin and starts using the chain on Slim’s forehead. This isn’t your more wild and chaotic dog collar matches but the hatred was absolutely there, Hollis commonly kept going to the well of grinding and wrapping the chain around Slim’s head and I believed the fucker wanted Slim to be in excruciating pain for every bit of it. Slim had some great facial expressions on and off of offense; he has a bit of that “getting a breath of air after 3 minutes underwater” look. His look toward the crowd right before pulling the chain up Hollis’ balls was my favourite at first. “Should I? SHOULD I? haha IT WAS A NEVER QUESTION” *YANK* Though he later tops it by lopping his tongue out and going blurry eyed during a classic “hung from the ropes to the outside bit.” This ugly, people. Learning that Anarchy had left powerbomb and moved over to fite.tv not long before the rematch (some odd cell gimmick match that I naturally want to see) was like a punch in the gut. Or a messily awesome STF with a dog collar chain.






Spoiler: yes list






Spoiler



Joe Doering v. Zeus (All Japan 1/2/18)
Kenny Omega v. Chris Jericho (New Japan 1/4/18)
Shuji Ishikawa v. Mike Bailey (DDT 1/5/18)
Zack Sabre Jr. v. Keith Lee (PWG 1/12/18)
Eddie Kingston v. Leo Howlett (NWL 1/13/18)
Timothy Thatcher/WALTER v. Tracey Williams/Dominic Garrini (Evolve 1/13/18)
Zack Sabre Jr. v. Darby Allin (Evolve 1/13/18)
Timothy Thatcher v. Fred Yehi (Evolve 1/14/18)
Takuya Nomura v. Fuminori Abe (Big Japan 1/17/18)
Queen’s Quest v. Oedo Tai (Stardom 1/21/18)
Kyle O’Reilly/Bobby Fish v. The Authors of Pain (WWE 1/27/18)
Andrade Almas v. Johnny Gargano (WWE 1/27/18)
WALTER v. Timothy Thatcher (Progress 1/28/18)

Fuerza Guerrera v. Demus 3:16 (Innova Aztec Power 2/4/18)
El Satanico v. Hechicero (Lucha Memes 2/5/18)
Matt Riddle v. Jeff Cobb (MLW 2/8/18)
Sami Callihan v. Darby Allin (MLW 2/8/18)
Chet Sterling v. John Skyler (CWF Mid-Atlantic 2/10/18)
Io Shirai v. Momo Watanabe (Stardom 2/18/18)
Andrade Almas v. Johnny Gargano (WWE 2/21/18)

Daichi Hashimoto v. Takuya Nomura (Big Japan 3/8/18)
Matt Riddle v. WALTER (wXw 3/10/18)
***** Casas v. Aramis (Lucha Memes 3/11/18)
Hideki Suzuki v. Daisuke Sekimoto (Big Japan 3/11/18)
Tetsuya Naito v. Zack Sabre Jr. (New Japan 3/11/18)
Kota Ibushi v. Zack Sabre Jr. (New Japan 3/15/18)
Takuya Nomura v. Yuya Aoki (Big Japan 3/21/18)
Barbaro Cavernario v. El Soberano Jr. (CMLL 3/21/18)

WALTER v. Tom Lawlor (GCW 4/5/18)
Matt Riddle v. Minoru Suzuki (GCW 4/5/18)
Matt Riddle v. Zack Sabre Jr. (Evolve 4/5/18)
Matt Riddle v. Will Ospreay (WWN 4/6/18)
Johnny Gargano v. Tommaso Ciampa (WWE 4/7/18) 
HHH/Stephanie McMahon v. Kurt Angle/Ronda Rousey (WWE 4/8/18)
A-Kid v. Zack Sabre Jr. (Triple W 4/14/18)
LA Park v. Rey Fenix (The Crash 4/14/18)
Jay Lethal v. Jonathan Gresham (ROH 4/15/18)
Lars Sullivan v. Killian Dain (WWE 4/18/18)
Io Shirai v. Meiko Satomura (Sendai Girls 4/19/18)
Daisuke Sekimoto v. Dick Togo (Big Japan 4/22/18)
Fred Yehi v. Cain Justice (Action 4/27/18)

Tom Lawlor v. Fred Yehi (MLW 5/3/18)
Hideki Suzuki v. Daisuke Sekimoto (Big Japan 5/5/18)
Kassius Ohno v. Tyler Bate (Progress 5/6/18)
Slim J v. Corey Hollis (Anarchy 5/12/18)
Matt Riddle v. Shane Strickland (Evolve 5/19/18)
WALTER v. David Starr (Progress 5/20/18)
Hiromu Takahashi v. El Desperado (New Japan 5/22/18)
Io Shirai v. Momo Watanabe (Stardom 5/23/18)
LA Park/Volador Jr./Flyer v. Rush/La Bestia del Ring/El Terrible (CMLL 5/25/18)
Darby Allin v. Brody King (AAW 5/25/18)
Cedric Alexander v. Buddy Murphy (WWE 5/29/18)

WALTER/Low Ki v. David Starr/Jordan Devlin (OTT 6/2/18)
Hiromu Takahashi v. Kushida (New Japan 6/3/18)
Jack Gallagher v. Drew Gulak (WWE 6/13/18)
Aleister Black v. Lars Sullivan (WWE 6/16/18)
LA Park/El Hijo de LA Park v. Rush/Dragon Lee (IWRG 6/17/18)
Hideki Suzuki v. Takuya Nomura (Big Japan 6/20/18)
LA Park v. Rush (CMLL 6/22/18)
WALTER v. Darby Allin (Evolve 6/23/18)
Pete Dunne v. Zack Gibson (WWE 6/26/18)
Barbario Cavernario v. Rey Fenix (CMLL 6/29/18)
Ace Romero v. Anthony Gaines (ESW 6/30/18)

Moustache Mountain v. Roderick Strong/Kyle O’Reilly (WWE 7/11/18)
Austin Aries v. Moose (Impact 7/22/18)
Hechicero v. Aramis (Lucha Memes 7/22/18)
Tomohiro Ishii v. Kota Ibushi (New Japan 7/28/18)

Kenny Omega v. Kota Ibushi (New Japan 8/11/18)
Moustache Mountain v. Roderick Strong/Kyle O’Reilly (WWE 8/18/18)
Hideki Suzuki v. Daisuke Nakamura (Kakihara Produce 8/21/18)

Meiko Satomura v. Killer Kelly (WWE 9/6/18)
Aja Kong v. Hikaru Shida (Oz Academy 9/17/18)

Meiko Satomura v. Mercedes Martinez (WWE 10/3/18)
Io Shirai v. Rhea Ripley (WWE 10/24/18)
Hikaru Sato/Daisuke Nakamura v. Hideki Suzuki/Takeshi Okada (Hard Hit 10/28/18)
AJ Styles v. Daniel Bryan (WWE 10/30/18)

Hideki Suzuki v. Daisuke Sekimoto (Big Japan 11/11/18)
Tommaso Ciampa v. Velveteen Dream (WWE 11/17/18)
Ronda Rousey v. Charlotte Flair (WWE 11/18/18)
Brock Lesnar v. Daniel Bryan (WWE 11/18/18)



It’s kind of annoying to me how top-heavy my list is, and by that I mean how much the first half of the year dominates it. It’s not me being burnt out either, because I’m watching a bunch of stuff from Jan – Jun this late into the year, and wind up adding. I guess the overall quality kind of dropped. Maybe I’m missing some stuff too, dunno. WrestleMania weekend obviously helps. Hell I guess there have always been just months where not a lot of very good stuff happens. February 1995 get rekt.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Daniel Bryan/Andrade Cien Almas vs Mustafa Ali/AJ Styles on the Smackdown (12/18/18) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## WOKELAND2

MC said:


> *Lucha Memes*
> 
> *Yes To: Virus vs ***** Casas *****
> 
> Awesome match. This went under 10 minutes (Probably due to Casas' injury. Maybe not. Fuck knows) but man this was good. Virus goes straight for the leg, locking it in holds, constantly going for it. He was tying it up it knots. Literally at one point. Casas is pissed off at this and battles him along the way. Great grappling with some nasty looking submissions locked in by both. Not only that. They went ham on each others chest with nasty chops. The chops did feel out of nowhere but they were nasty enough that I can forgive it. .
> 
> *AND
> 
> Hechicero vs. Ricky Marvin *****
> 
> Much, much different than Casas vs Virus. More competitive grappling, a constant struggle for holds. They got be believing in a few submissions very early in the match which shows just how well of a job they did. The match did come to a standstill with I think was a botched finish. Anyway they do some mad brawling in the crowd then got back on track. Those five minutes did take it down for me though. Not too much for me not to YES it which says a lot about how much I loved this match.


Link?


----------



## SHIRLEY

Provisional MOTY list (with links!), pending re-watches and Masato Tanaka...


Oct 13th	WALTER	Will Ospreay 4th Anny	OTT	7*
Jun 20th Masashi Takeda Isami Kodaka DM Heavy Title BJW 6*
Apr 6th Matt Riddle Will Ospreay EVOLVE Title Supershow WWN 6*
Jul 28th Jun Kasai Masashi Takeda JK 20th Anny Tokyo DM Carnival '18 FREEDOMS 6*
Jul 27th Kota Ibushi Tomohiro Ishii B Block G1: Day 10 NJPW 6*
Apr 6th WALTER PCO #JJSB2 GCW 5*
Sep 1st Hangman Page Joey Janela Chiraq Street Fight #ALLIN 5*
Mar 10th Timothy Thatcher Alexander James First Round AMBITION 9 WXW 5*
Aug 12th Tanahashi w/Shibata Ibushi w/Omega G1 Final G1: Day 19 NJPW 5*
Nov 16th	Nick Gage	David Arquette LA Confidential	GCW	5*


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Drew Gulak/Jack Gallagher vs Akira Tozawa/Brian Kendrick Tag Team Street Fight match on the 205 Live (12/19/18) episode.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to Aleister Black vs Johnny Gargano Steel Cage match on the NXT (12/19/18) episode.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## Taroostyles

With only a week or so left in the year I'm thinking about rewatching some stuff. 

Right now I have Ibushi/Tana, Omega/Okada IV, and Almas/Gargano as my top 3.


----------



## Yeah1993

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1uoB-lL7eh0 WALTER/PCO rematch from July was uploaded boys and girls.


While I'm here *YES *to

Matt Riddle v. Darby Allin (Evolve 110, 8/11/18) – Riddle during his entrance fist-pumped every single person on half of the side of the barricade’s front row, took a couple photos with people, gave some hugged, and wished a guy happy birthday. This man being in WWE might be a mistake. It is extreme infrequently that I get to see Riddle play the big man (actually may have never seen it once, wouldn’t be too surprised if it hasn’t happened before now) so this lit me up in more ways than one. The hierarchy was set in the first few seconds when Riddle just TOSSES Allin up in the air and throws him down in one of my favourite spots of the year. Allin forming together a flurry was coming along really nicely until he risks a Coffin Drop (backward-‘splash’ basically, google it if you haven’t seen it) to Riddle on the apron and lands HARD when Riddle avoids it. Loved when Riddle sets Allin up on the apron and begins kicking him, but actually misses one just because Allin couldn’t take it anymore and crumpled off to the floor. Riddle looks down at him and goes “I wasn’t done yet!” and goes right back to it. He even sells a go-to-sleep better than most people; I didn’t even realize you could stand out doing that. Riddle’s dominant stretch was a joy. Changed up his offense just enough, began to lose his temper the longer the match and the longer Allin wouldn’t die, and Allin is a near all-time favourite underdog for me already, even if some of his growling and facial expressions might be a little difficult to believe. Riddle eventually just gets to the point where he’s audibly insulting Allin and hitting at him angrily because he was so sure he’d have the match by now. This is the third Allin match I’d consider putting in my top ten of the year and every time I see him my opinion rises.


----------



## Natecore

Well, Golden Lovers vs Tana/Ospreay 

Tag Team Masterclass

Tied for best tag match with Roddy/Kyle vs Lorcan/Burch

Fuck, I love prowrestling!


----------



## Yeah1993

WATCHLIST SHRINKING!!! 

Decided to *YES* Satomura/Chihiro Hashimoto from 11/17/18 Sendai Girls. I’ve forgiven worse and Satomura really came off to like the best wrestler in Japan.

*YES* to these, also:

Low Ki v. Rey Fenix (MLW 9/6/18) – You naturally get some cool junior-style exchanges, and naturally it looks better than most of those because Low Ki. It might be exactly what you expect (except for one especially impressive tope from Fenix, he ended up in the front row), but that’s not always a bad thing yeah? Well who cares because soon enough this heel Low Ki tears at Fenix’s mask, chucks him into the ring post, and now we have a bloody luchadore on our hands. Ki sort of acts as a Brock Lesnar Jr., and though he wasn’t on level on with Brock at his best or anything, watching him kick someone in the chest can be brutal enough without the blood so Fenix was working way up hill. Fenix’s selling and stumbling was REALLY good - there was one awesome visual of him lying flat except for his head being elevated by the turnbuckle. It might be because of that, that the “bring it” stuff was especially disappointing to me here, whereas I get a little numb to it now sometimes. I did dig his fighting back though, Low Ki gets on the second ropes to gain extra leverage during a test of strength and if you’ve seen Fenix you know why that managed to work out for him. Not an easy add for me because it had its fair share of stuff I dislike (“let’s both get on the top turnbuckle and awkwardly jumble until the big spot” can die), but it passes and I would look forward to seeing it again.


LA Park v. Pentagon Jr. (MLW 9/6/18) – Not one of Park’s major best foreign object brawls but those are some of the best brawls I can remember seeing so that statement doesn’t demean this particular brawl. . He’s super mean starting the match, swinging one of those long-handled dustpans and bending the rod of it over Pentagon’s back, choking him with a chain, shoving the ref, swinging a chair into Penta's head. Pentagon fights back with a hurricanrana and a dive straight over the top rope, sending them both into a table Park set up earlier. The barricade separated on the dive and one of the parts swung back into the now-empty chairs. The brawl that follows that keeps the tempo up. Park does a fucking awesome senton, by the way – he just SPLAT on Pentagon and quickly slipped off of Penta’s body like he was on a waterslide. Pentagon’s selling could have been a lot better, particularly initially on the comeback, that let me down a bit but he convinced me he was in a tussle with LA Park, and means being in pain. Though the ending was kind of dumb, probably a result of booking but it made Penta look oddly unintelligent. I said earlier if I had to watch one weekly show it was be MLW Fusion, and if there was any hesitation in saying that, this killed it. 


LA Park v. PCO (MLW 10/4/18) – And MLW does it again. One of the Quebecers being one of the hotter commodities on the indy scene and doing weapon brawls with sloppy moonsaults is a gift from 2018 I won’t forget. Little did I know that he’d get to face motherfucking Park later in the year. It’s a regular rules match but that stops neither of them from getting fucking wild. Like as if the scrawny referee is going to be able to withstands Park’s threat in using at least a chair. And a camera cable to use as a whip. PCO does a dipshit insane flip onto the apron after Park dodges and his landing is sort of disgusting and worrisome to watch, and I’d still say that if it was a man in his physical prime doing it. Both guys have reckless dives like it was their last match and didn’t give a fuck about their legs. I wasn’t going to add this but I’ll call it another borderline. Bitching 11 minutes.


I usually post my list but I'll just save it for when I'm done since I shouldn't be long now. :mark:


----------



## antoniomare007

@NastyYaffa do you still think that Golden Lovers vs Bucks match is on 6/9/95 level?  


I feel like the reaction for that match was so over the top and in like a month everyone forgot about it :lmao


----------



## MC

antoniomare007 said:


> @NastyYaffa do you still think that Golden Lovers vs Bucks match is on 6/9/95 level?
> 
> 
> I feel like the reaction for that match was so over the top and in like a month everyone forgot about it :lmao


Yeah, and do you know which match no one forgot about? The Aggression vs Young BJ. :yoda


----------



## NastyYaffa

antoniomare007 said:


> @NastyYaffa do you still think that Golden Lovers vs Bucks match is on 6/9/95 level?
> 
> 
> I feel like the reaction for that match was so over the top and in like a month everyone forgot about it :lmao


I re-watched it a few months ago, and I will do so again before the year is over, but yeah, it certainly isn't on the level of the best stuff that THE BOYS delivered in the 90's. Actually been doing re-watching of all of my 5* rated matches, and my goodness, just finished 12/03/93 & 05/21/94 a few days ago, and just :banderas 
06/09/95 coming soon :mark:

Bucks/GL is still mayonnaise-wrestling-goes-right. Way better than what Gargano & Ciampa have been doing in NXT in comparison. Still thought of it pretty damn highly on a re-watch, and it will be pretty high on my MOTY list, but yeah, it indeed didn't come close to matching the thoughts I had on it after the first viewing back in March.


----------



## DELITE

ROH Final Battle 2018: 

King vs Ison **
Cobb vs Page ***3/4 - No but recommended
ZSJ vs Grasham ***1/2 - No but recommended
Taven vs Castle **1/2
Scurll vs Daniels *1/4 - I have high expectation for this match but I was so disappointed. 
Gordon vs Bully Ray *** - Entertaining overbooking match but that Gordon's GF was so lame at acting. 
Lethal vs Rhodes *3/4 - Another huge disappointment 
Ladder War **** - It was what it supposed to be - No but highly recommended


----------



## MC

*Dragon Gate Fantastic Gate 2018 - Day 9 18/12*

*Yes To: Mochizuki Dojo (Hyo Watanabe & Masaaki Mochizuki) vs. MaxiMuM (Kaito Ishida & Masato Yoshino) vs. Tribe Vanguard (U-T & YAMATO) ****1/4*

Fantastic match up. Pretty compact action with everything kept simple and didn't go too crazy but kept the little details of what makes a DG Tag so great. Some nice little interactions between YAMATO and Mochizuki. Some subtle comedy at the start with Mochi teaming himself up with Yoshino to chop YAMATO (Well, the way they did it was humorous) and him having a staring competition w/ YAMATO. As well as the serious stuff which was pretty good too. The younger trios had their moments too, with Hyo and Ishida teaming up on U-T (It's not TV's day) and mixing with the veteran trios pretty well. Plenty of slick sequences and great tag wrestling in this to enjoy as well as the comedy. Intention or not. (Y)


----------



## antoniomare007

MC said:


> Yeah, and do you know which match no one forgot about? The Aggression vs Young BJ. :yoda


----------



## FROSTY

*YES- Road to Tokyo Dome 12.15- Tanahashi & Ospreay vs Golden Lovers ******


----------



## FROSTY

*I'm going to try to make it a point to keep up with this all year in 2019, I pretty much stick with NJPW, RevPro, ROH & WWE, but I'll try to catch everyone's recommendations.*


----------



## Desecrated

Kento Miyahara vs Zeus October 21 Yes/****

Maybe I made a mistake by not watching their Summer Action Series match first. Zeus' psychology appeared driven by not making "the same mistakes". I can dig that as a concept, but when you don't see the first part, you miss the "why" and that's part of the fun. Of course maybe that wasn't how things went down before but it felt that way. Keen to keep on top of Kento and refusing clean breaks, a superb development as it went along. But a bit too much dry foreplay and perhaps missing out on previous developments keeps it on the lower end of my Yes list.

Shuji Ishikawa against Zeus & Shingo will be up next as I pick some of these AJPW matches off in preparation for falling behind in 2019.



FROSTED TARASENK O's said:


> *I'm going to try to make it a point to keep up with this all year in 2019, I pretty much stick with NJPW, RevPro, ROH & WWE, but I'll try to catch everyone's recommendations.*


It's a hard challenge. I was hoping to watch more from AJPW/DG and some assorted indies this year but two weeks into January, watching that list of "to watch" stack up with about 10 other interests being balanced hurt. I think the lesson I learned was look out for wrestlers rather than companies. Sitting through a redundant undercard is time you'll miss.


----------



## FROSTY

Desecrated said:


> Kento Miyahara vs Zeus October 21 Yes/****
> 
> Maybe I made a mistake by not watching their Summer Action Series match first. Zeus' psychology appeared driven by not making "the same mistakes". I can dig that as a concept, but when you don't see the first part, you miss the "why" and that's part of the fun. Of course maybe that wasn't how things went down before but it felt that way. Keen to keep on top of Kento and refusing clean breaks, a superb development as it went along. But a bit too much dry foreplay and perhaps missing out on previous developments keeps it on the lower end of my Yes list.
> 
> Shuji Ishikawa against Zeus & Shingo will be up next as I pick some of these AJPW matches off in preparation for falling behind in 2019.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a hard challenge. I was hoping to watch more from AJPW/DG and some assorted indies this year but two weeks into January, watching that list of "to watch" stack up with about 10 other interests being balanced hurt. I think the lesson I learned was look out for wrestlers rather than companies. Sitting through a redundant undercard is time you'll miss.


My dad just passed away, watching wrestling, hockey & baseball were some of our favorite things to do together. But we watched a lot more wrestling then anything else because it was a year round thing unlike the sports which are seasonal. This would be a good challenge he would have enjoyed trying, and honestly with exception of the free time I get with my wife & son (which is not alot because of my work schedule) this will help block out the silence.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*ACH vs. Trevor Lee - AAW Unstoppable - **** - YES!*

Wasn't sure what to expect from this since it's a 60-minute draw, but Trevor is one of the best when it comes to putting on loooong matches & ACH usually always impresses. And it turned out to be a great match! The whole story of the thing was that Trevor was working the crap out of ACH & getting the better of him in most of the exchanges - as the match goes on & ACH keeps on refusing to go down, Trevor gets more & more frustrated though, and that leaves ACH some windows for comeback flurries. Both guys deliver in their roles between Trevor's great work on top + character work & ACH's great comebacks & really good selling. Some of the highlights for me were Trevor doing the classic heel-trying-to-bribe-the-ref -bit w/ him shaking his hand, hugging him & even raising his hand, ACH countering Trevor's signature Penalty Kick on the apron by planting him face first into it, Trevor's big backbreaker from the apron to the guardrail, Trevor's promo like 40 minutes into the match, ACH's subtle selling before hitting the Frog Splash that missed & then selling it big time.


----------



## MC

Knew it would be up your ally. The first 30 was great but it totally outstayed its welcome and when it's a 60 minute match, that means it dragged for 30 which brought it way down, sadly. If they ended it around 25-30 minutes (maybe a bit longer), I probably would've YES'd it myself but it got to the point where I didn't care anymore. I get why they went the length they did though. 

Hey, at least now I know how you feel about Okada's EPICS kada :cry


----------



## TD Stinger

Late to the party, but Yes to:

*NJPW Road to Wrestle Kingdom: Hiroshi Tanahashi & Will Ospreay vs. The Golden Lovers*

Just shut your brain off and watch this crazy car crash in action.


----------



## Natecore

My God! KOR/Roddy vs Lorcan/Burch from Takeover Chicago is fucking incredible. Still holds up to multiple watches months later. Easily best WWE Branded match of 2018! The top tier, cutting edge best prowrestling has to offer in 2018!

This would be my MOTY If it wasn’t for Omega vs Ishii in the G1. You know, the match with more bombs than WWII.


----------



## Desecrated

FROSTED TARASENK O's said:


> My dad just passed away, watching wrestling, hockey & baseball were some of our favorite things to do together. But we watched a lot more wrestling then anything else because it was a year round thing unlike the sports which are seasonal. This would be a good challenge he would have enjoyed trying, and honestly with exception of the free time I get with my wife & son (which is not alot because of my work schedule) this will help block out the silence.


Good luck with it


----------



## Yeah1993

I was uneasy about a couple matches on my list, so I gave a rewatch to them, and yeah I’ll be removing Thatcher/Yehi from Evolve 99, and Ringkampf/Williams&Garrini form Evolve 98. Yaffa doesn't have to adjust the list or anything, I'm just mentioning it. I was far too generous to Thatcher/Yehi, perhaps because the execution was a lot more interesting on simple moves than normal, when that might have distracted me from them never really leaving a low gear. The tag is a lot better than Yehi/Thatcher, and probably good enough to be on a MOTY list, really, but I want to be able to look at my list at the end and say I felt something pretty strong toward, and had some level of excitement for, every match on there. I can’t say that for this, watching it a second time I was like that girlfriend on that episode of Seinfeld that responds to Jerry’s jokes with “that’s funny” instead of laughing. The comparison here being that I was responding with “that was cool,” and yet didn’t have any emotional response. Not that I laughed, obviously.

In contrast, I’m going to *YES* Jax/Rousey from Money in the Bank. The finish was the only thing holding me off from doing so but the match was so well put together that it supersedes the blemish.


*YES* to these, also:

WALTER v. Zack Sabre Jr. (Progress Ch. 77, 10/28/18) – Thank fuck. After THREE matches this year where Sabre was dicking around too much even after WALTER destroyed him, they go ahead and pull what is maybe my new MOTY, and if not, at least a top 3. This is possibly the best both guys have been the whole year, it was a goddamn joy to watch these two wrestle each other with a purpose in almost every moment. Sabre had a lot of trepidation to start with and those fears were met when WALTER continually locks in holds which lead Sabre to take a break or two outside the ropes and rethink where he's coming from. Sabre does kind of fuck around a bit but whereas in their other 2018 matches I thought he was being kind of stupid just asking to be hit, I found he tried to bait WALTER with it here instead. The bait wound up working…but sometimes when fishing you pull up a shark, and one who will lock in a Boston crab and step on your head at the same time. WALTER’s strength was still winning for the time being but Sabre wearing him down gradually was really awesome. I don’t remember WALTER selling this hard for somebody before - like he’s sold injured limbs, yeah, but he was actually yelling in pain while on the mat here. Some of the grappling was really really rugged, and outside of shoot style and maybe some BJW Hideki Suzuki, I can’t remember more legit-looking work in 2018. Tons of memorable moments thrown in too. There was one GREAT one where WALTER gets his elbow stomped on, but then stand ups and hits a surprise chop with the other arm. The smack makes a big blast sound, and WALTER can’t even stand up straight after throwing it. You could see people in the front row throwing their hands toward their head as a result because it really came out of nowhere and Sabre just fell. I don’t want to keep mentioning two dozen spots because this was 29 minutes long and they almost never ran out of ideas but hopefully you trust me. You could maybe convince me that the match was too one—sided in WALTER’s favour, and that they could have used a more exciting last few minutes, but on first watch I seriously thought this was tremendous.


Zack Sabre Jr. v. Jonathan Gresham (ROH Final Battle 12/14/18) – This is one of those fast-paced grappling bouts with some submission chain wrestling, and some loss of temper thrown in. Sabre is 6 ft tall but even when he’s taller than his opponent, he never really gets to have the “size hierarchy” over someone. Maybe against Tyler Bate and that A-Kid kid from Spain? POINT IS is that Gresham is 5’4” and I thought in the twelve or so minutes they had, Sabre looked a lot bigger than he usually does. Gresham has the air advantage but not in the case of bringing Sabre into the air, more just getting to bounce around without Sabre getting a hold of him. Special mention to Gresham doing what has to be the quickest side-flip out-of-a bow-and-arrow I’ve ever seen.


Velventeen Dream v. Lars Sullivan (NXT 11/7/18) – Dream tries, he really does, but there is only so much you can do when you’re facing an ogre from Dungeons & Dragons come to life. Though I’m not sure an ogre would have mistreated Dream as badly as Sullivan did chucking him into the side of the ring. Dream is in top bumping form, half-dying on a clothesline and doing a HHH-style “over the top rope” bump but not unnecessarily “tripping” into the barricade the way HHH does. He also really really put over a nerve hold, actually going to the lengths of dropping the first time he teases a comeback, and his face after that was really amusing. Sullivan returns the favour, with worthwhile weeble wobble and becoming more angry and desperate (you had to believe he didn’t need to go up top, but was too pissed to care). This wasn’t AMAZING or anything but it was basically everything I could have wanted with these two in a dozen minutes (that FLY by, by the way). There was no wasted time, Dream is good enough to feel like ace of a small fed already at this age, and Sullivan is the kind of quick-moving monster that I am going to HATE seeing wasted on the main roster. I wish peak Superstars was still a thing so rejected main roster guys could have good/awesome matches with each other every week. The fuck even goes on at Main Event?


----------



## Desecrated

Shuji Ishikawa vs Shingo Takagi - No but close / ***3/4

Much love for Shuji doing his best Jumbo impression at the start. A really good match let down by it dragging out a bit towards the end. The punishment inflicted by Shuji on Shingo's back gave Shingo much shine on his fight back but the match suffered a bit for prolonging both the middle & the end.


----------



## ZEROVampire

*YES TO*

Hiroshi Tanahashi & Will Ospreay vs Golden Lovers at NJPW 12/15 ****


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Shinsuke Nakamura vs Rusev for the United States title on the Smackdown (12/25/18) episode.

I gave this very good match a 7.5/10


----------



## Illogical

antoniomare007 said:


> @NastyYaffa do you still think that Golden Lovers vs Bucks match is on 6/9/95 level?
> 
> 
> I feel like the reaction for that match was so over the top and in like a month everyone forgot about it :lmao


wow. what a reaction for that very normal match. opinions and such though. :x Yaffa


----------



## NastyYaffa

Got done re-watching all that needed to be re-watched, and I think there's no more must see rasslin to watch before the year ends unless something real random pops up, so here's my

*TOP-20 BEST MATCHES OF 2018*

*20) WALTER vs. Will Ospreay - OTT 10/13*
_There are a couple of issues I have with this match; I think they went quite overboard w/ the nearfalls by the end & the whole restart deal was very silly, BUT that just says how great the thing was otherwise since it's still this high on my favorites of the year list. Ospreay bumps like a madman & delivers hard hitting & highflying comebacks as WALTER gives him a classic WALTER-style mauling with some really awesome heelish touches added to it, given his relationship w/ the OTT crowd._

*19) Nia Jax vs. Ronda Rousey - WWE 06/17*
_Everybody likes to throw shit at her, and while some of it is warranted, I do think that Nia low key rules tbh. She has always delivered in the monster role when she has gone against terrific babyfaces such as Bayley, Sasha & Asuka - and here, in her first match vs. Ronda, she delivered quite possibly her best monster performance yet. I wrote "she was on that Vader shit, so to say" the day after it happened, and I still like that line, so LET'S PUT IT HERE AS WELL W/ THE QUOTATION MARKS. And of course: Ronda F'N Rousey! In her first ever singles match she delivers a fabulous scrappy underdog performance w/ her bumping, selling & facial expressions. The Bear Hug spot is still one of the best things in all of wrestling in 2018 - it's such a simple, small thing, but Ronda actively trying to fight her way out of it while Nia squeezes the life outta her was amazing. Absolutely unreal that someone delivers a match this GREAT in their singles match debut. My personal women's wrestling MOTY._

*18) Absolute Andy vs. Timothy Thatcher - wXw 03/11*
_This is a simple match that tells the tale of two characters wonderfully; the dynamic between Thatcher's stoic technician who's motto literally is "the mat is sacred" going against Absolute Andy's wily veteran who is willing to be the biggest scumbag cheater he can to get the W makes for one of my favorite bouts of the year._

*17) Austin Aries vs. Moose - Impact Wrestling 07/22*
_A pretty damn unique main event world championship match; very rarely you see such a match in that spot w/ this kind of a sprint pace & energy from start to finish. Aries was excellent with his overall performance from his bumping, to his hard hitting chops, to his sneaky veteran tactics & Moose was, well, Moose. Solid with his power game. A great reminder of the talent that Aries is._

*16) Kenny Omega vs. Tomohiro Ishii - NJPW 08/04*
_There's some generic New Japan big match stuff in the middle, but overall the match had such a great dynamic & Ishii's underdog performance was so amazing that it can't be denied. Omega being a cocky prick to start things off was wonderful, and Ishii's response to that was absolutely priceless with him just playing with Omega's hair to show that he can play those games too. The damn crazy Cruficix counter too, what a great moment - A true standout spot in a wonderful bombfest war. The match also showed the improvement of Kevin Kelly to the maximum; dude went from being one of my least favorite commentators to quite possibly my favorite one - what a phenomenal call in "I'm telling you he's unbeatable, Omega is UNBEATABLE!"_

*15) Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Zack Sabre Jr. - NJPW 03/21*
_The first 2/3 of the match are mostly spent on the mat, and while Tana does do quite well & hangs with Zack, it's clear who has the advantage. Zack just gradually wears him down, limb by limb, until Tana becomes truly desperate in the finishing stretch & tries Zack's signature pin against him, in a move that sealed his inevitable destruction in the match. It's all just wonderful stuff from start to finish._

*14) Hangman Page vs. Minoru Suzuki - NJPW 08/05*
_It was tough choosing between this & Tana/ZSJ as my NJPW MOTY, and while I might still change my mind, right now I am putting this one above the other. A wonderful underdog tale told perfectly w/ Hangman proving that his potential as a babyface gaijin is unlimited, and MiSu adding yet another killer performance to quite possibly his career year & delivering the best match of his for the year._

*13) Absolute Andy vs. David Starr - wXw 03/10*
_The way they built this finals match for the 16 Carat was unbelievably great; you got the favorite, the ultimate babyface in David Starr looking to achieve his dream, and then on the other corner you got Absolute Andy, the man who cemented himself as the biggest cunt in wXw in his journey to the tourney finals. Andy delivers a hellacious beatdown throughout & Starr works that babyface magic of his, refusing to die easily. It's great as a standalone match, but it's a goddamn classic when seen in context of what was the journey of both guys in 16 Carat Gold 2018._

*12) Andrade Almas vs. Johnny Gargano - WWE 01/27*
_Both guys deliver their career performances w/ Almas being vicious as hell w/ his offense, and John boy, while still showcasing some of that shitty indy offense of his, delivers a babyface performance to remember w/ his selling & comebacks. In some ways it resembles an indy epic, but without the worst tropes, and the tropes they go with, they actually make look GREAT. Magic in the air that night in Philly, I tell ya._

*11) Drew Gulak vs. Jack Gallagher - WWE 05/10*
_Clocking in at just under 7 minutes, I think this is one of the coolest things to have ever happened inside a WWE ring. It's just lovely, intense grappling w/ a great sense of urgency all the way through w/ them selling big moments (leglock) big time, and then some amazing looking strikes in the finishing gear._

*10) AJ Styles vs. Daniel Bryan - WWE 04/10*
_The first match between the two since 2006 & they continued right where they left off at w/ their first WWE classic in the books. Excellent back & forth grappling, fighting over control to start things off, and then ultimately Bryan gets the control by going after AJ's arm, and boy oh boy, was it a joy seeing the Greatest of All-Time do his thing, torture some limbs once again in his first singles match in 3 years. AJ's of course sells excellently, because he's AJ Styles, duh, and he eventually gets back into things w/ a Dragonscrew, and he goes to town on Bryan's leg. Then it's a classic dueling limb work battle till the Nakamura run-in finish. The shit finish aside (which I can't even be mad at because of the match quality), it was an absolute joy watching the two go at it again._

*9) Jordan Devlin vs. WALTER - OTT 08/18*
_What puts this over the top as a classic is the whole Jordan Devlin character arc that the company had built. The Irish Ace hadn't been pinned for 22 months till he met WALTER in a tag match, and here w/ the whole crowd by his side, he was looking to avenge the only true pinfall defeat of his current run. It's too bad that the man he was facing was & is the ultimate monster boss of indy wrestling, and he sure delivers a beating to Devlin, all the while all of the crowd is booing the crap out of him. It's a terrific dynamic & WALTER's work on top is of course tremendous, and they timed all of Devlin's comebacks perfectly, not giving him too much, but also not making him look like a complete loser. He just ran into a man who is on that other level. The finish was absolutely perfect too - there's no fancy, shitty, generic finishing run w/ 10000 counters & dramatic nearfalls, it's just WALTER first choking Devlin out & then dumping him on his head, 123, new champ. Perfect ending for the story they told._

*8) AJ Styles vs. Daniel Bryan - WWE 10/30*
_It's like their 04/10 match, but this time there's no interference endings & they get to tell their story fully. It's two masters of the graps doing the dueling limb work thang w/ excellent selling & excellent work on the offense by both. Exactly my kind of rasslin. Tells something about them when the whole crowd is going nuts from start to finish, and there's ZERO finisher nearfalls._

*7) AJ Styles vs. Daniel Bryan - WWE 12/16*
_OOPS THEY DID IT AGAIN. This time Bryan is even more vicious than in their previous WWE meetings & he goes for the ribs - he works them over in ruthless fashion, and AJ more than returns the favor by brutalizing Bryan's leg. All of that once again w/ excellent selling throughout by both. And of course the knees to head during cravate & I HAVE TILL 5. My favorite of their WWE saga so far, but that could change any time they lock it up. Could watch them literally every week._

*6) Kyle O'Reilly & Roderick Strong vs. Trent Seven & Tyler Bate - WWE 06/21*
_Kyle & Roddy are like Minoru Suzuki, but Trent Seven is thankfully not Okada, as he actually sells the leg perfectly throughout! Fantastic drama revolving around that, and Bate delivers the mother of all hot tags in 2018 when Seven finally gets to make it. A legitimate contender for the best tag match to ever happen in the US soil._

*5) Ilja Dragunov vs. WALTER - wXw 05/05*
_This has strangely gone somewhat under the radar, but I think it's by far their best match against one another. Right from the get go Ilja says "fuck that, I am not doing that chopping shit tonight" & goes to work on BOTH of WALTER's hands (eventually targeting the right one more) - Ilja's fantastic on the attack, and WALTER sells greatly, and eventually answers back by giving Ilja's neck an absolutely BRUTAL beating throughout. It's up there w/ Danielson/Hero from 16 Carat '08 as a candidate for the best wXw match ever._

*4) WALTER vs. Zack Sabre Jr. - PROGRESS 04/07*
_The story they tell in this one is something I could write so much about, and I have done that a few times, but now I'll just say it's my favorite match of theirs against each other by far, and that's something, because WALTER vs. Zack Sabre Jr. has been a pairing that has always produced greatness throughout years._

*3) Darby Allin vs. WALTER - EVOLVE 06/23*
_This had a real throwback-to-the-good-ol-indy-days-of-2000s -feel to it. I remember being super bummed about their WM match being scrapped, but my goodness was it worth the wait. Darby delivers a masterpiece of a performance w/ his body language, bumping & fantastic laser-focused attack on that chopping hand of WALTER's. WALTER's character work is also terrific throughout, him just throwing Darby around & chopping the shit out of him of course rules, and he sells perfectly for the much smaller man._

*2) Timothy Thatcher vs. WALTER - PROGRESS 01/28*
_A brutal masterpiece between the two members of the best tag team in wrestling right now. Great feeling out process to start things off; the mat work & the way they battled over the control felt so natural & looked pretty gritty, which I obviously loved. Quickly after it's the WALTER show; he just mauls the shit out of Thatcher - I've said it many times before, but I'll say it again: Thatcher is quite possibly the best FIP in the biz, so of course it was a joy watching him sell his ass off for the brutal beatdown he received. He eventually gets the control by doing the classic "chopper-chops-the-ringpost" -bit, and after that it's Thatcher on the attack, super focused targeting that chopping hand of WALTER's. WALTER sells great & Thatcher rules on the attack - loved how the dynamic flipped from WALTER being the absolute grizzly bear just MAULING Thatcher to then being hurt & fighting like it shows; the hunter became the hunted, so to say. The last third of the match is more 50/50, with them fighting with a great sense of urgency - the way it escalates to the eventual finish is amazing. Ringkampf lads delivering a true classic against each other. Bless. Die Matte ist Heilig._

*1) Brock Lesnar vs. Daniel Bryan - WWE 11/18*
_Literally my biggest dream match of all-time, and something I thought we'd never see, even with Bryan returning to wrestling in the WWE. It somehow lived up to the crazy expectations I had for it, but then again, with it being Brock goddamn Lesnar vs. Daniel f'n Bryan, how could it not? It's just perfection from the entrances on, loved everything about it. Might be my favorite WWE match of all-time tbh. The clear MOTY in my eyes._​
Thanks everyone for making this once again the best thread of the year on this board - MC, Corey, Yeah, Desecrated, DammitC, TD Stinger, Marky, Antoniomare, TeejQ & all the others, thank you for da fun! Hope to see all of ya in the 2019 thread next week


----------



## MC

I'll upload mine as soon as I give Go vs Takeshita the full five BABY on the 30th (Ya see, I'm the new Meltzer, I already got my rating ready - write up's done and all ).

I'll probably rewatch the WALTER vs ZSJ matches from EVOLVE and progress too but other than that, I'm done.


----------



## hgr423

12/15/2018 - Tana and Ospreay vs Omega and Ibushi - ******* - My MOTY and only match I rated *****. I love really great tag matches and this is a really great tag match.


----------



## Corey

I'm over a month late on this but I finally watched it last night and a definite *YES!* for *Lesnar vs. Bryan.* If I had watched it when it aired live I would've been completely losing my shit. That was magnificent. Probably somehwere in the ***** 1/2* range. At least this version of Lesnar seems to show up once a year.


----------



## Desecrated

Yes - Golden Lovers vs Tanahashi & Ospreay

The typical delightful final 10-15 minutes but it does undermine a bit of the start. Ospreay's always a tricky wrestler for me to judge aptly. Moreso than many wrestlers, his great strengths are a great weakness. Here, I thought he went a bit overkill at times. Always alert and ready to counter if necessary, it undermines the early work done to him. But he can't work the fast start to a slow end as it isn't the NJPW way. So, yeah.

An awesome teaser but I think Ospreay hurts it a bit. ****1/4.


----------



## antoniomare007

NO but recommended
*
Strong BJ vs Ryota Hama & Yasufumi Nakanoe - BJW 11/27/18*

BEST TAG TEAM IN THE WORLD IS BACK. I fucking dare y'all not to have fun watching this match. It's pretty much a "best of" from their previous encounters and, specially in the case of Hama and Okabayashi, is such a joy to watch. Nothing overly complicated, the same ol' simple formula that works every damn fucking time with Strong BJ. Two big dudes doing big dudes things trying to decimate their competition.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Marky's Top 200 Matches of 2018.*

*The top 10:*

*1.) Kazuchika Okada © v. Kenny Omega, Dominion - *****

2.) Kenny Omega v. Tetsuya Naito, G1 Climax 28 Night 2 - *****

3.) Adam Cole © v. Ricochet, NXT Takeover: Brooklyn 4 - *****

4.) Kota Ibushi v. Kenny Omega, G1 Climax 28 Night 18 - *****

5.) Kota Ibushi v. Tetsuya Naito, G1 Climax 28 Night 14 - **** ¾ 

6.) Hiroshi Tanahashi v. Kota Ibushi, G1 Climax 28 Final - **** ¾ 

7.) Johnny Gargano v. Tomasso Ciampa, NXT Takeover: New Orleans - **** ¾

8.) Adam Cole v. EC3 v. Ricochet v. Velveteen Dream v. Killian Dain v. Lars Sullivan, NXT Takeover: New Orleans - **** ¾

9.) Will Ospreay © v. Marty Scrull, Sakura Genesis - **** ¾

10.)The Young Bucks v. The Golden Lovers, NJPW Strong Style Evolved - **** ¾*



Spoiler: 20 - 200



Kota Ibushi v. Tomohiro Ishii, G1 Climax 28 Night 10 - **** ¾ 
Kazuchika Okada © v. Hiroshi Tanahashi, Wrestling Dontaku - **** ¾ 
Andrade Cien Almas © v. Johnny Gargano, NXT Takeover: Philadelphia - **** ¾
Kenny Omega v. Chris Jericho, Wrestlekingdom 12 - **** ¾
Adam Cole v. Kassius Ohno, NXT TV 03/21/2018 - **** ¾
Tomohiro Ishii v. Kenny Omega, G1 Climax 28, Night 14 - **** ¾ 
Hiroshi Tanahashi v. Kazuchika Okada, Destruction in Kobe - **** ¾ 
Hiroshi Tanahashi v. Kazuchika Okada, G1 Climax 28 Night 17 - **** ¾ 
WALTER © v. Will Ospreay, OTT Fourth Year Anniversary - **** ¾ 
WALTER © v. Tyler Bate, Progress Ch. 76 - **** ½
Aleister Black v. Johnny Gargano, NXT Takeover: WarGames - **** ½ 
Adam Cole v. Aleister Black, NXT Takeover: Philadelphia - **** ½
Daniel Bryan © v. AJ Styles, TLC - **** ½ 
Ricochet, Pete Dunne & War Raiders v. The Undisputed Era, NXT Takeover: WarGames - **** ½ 
Brock Lesnar v. Daniel Bryan, Survivor Series - **** ½ 
Himoru Takahashi v. Taiji Ishimori, BOSJ Final - **** ½ 
Matt Riddle © v. Will Ospreay, Mercury Rising - **** ½ 
Will Ospreay v. WALTER, Defiant: Stacked 2018 - **** ½ 
Ricochet © v. Adam Cole v. Pete Dunne, NXT TV 10/10/18 - **** ½ 
Zack Sabre Jr v. Tetsuya Naito, G1 Climax 28 Night 18 - **** ½ 
Will Ospreay v. Matt Riddle, ScrapperMainia 4 - **** ½ 
The Undisputed Era © v. Oney Lorcan & Danny Burch, NXT Takeover: Chicago - **** ½ 
The Undisputed Era © v. Mustache Mountain, NXT Takeover: Brooklyn 4 - **** ½ 
Tomohiro Ishii v. SANADA, G1 Climax 28 Night 18 - **** ½ 
Jay White © v. Juice Robinson, NJPW G1 Special - **** ½ 
WALTER © v. Timothy Thatcher, Progress CH. 62 - **** ½
Hiroshi Tanahashi © v. Minoru Suzuki, New Beginning in Sapporo - **** ½
Zack Sabre Jr. v. Tetsuya Natio, NJC Night 3 - **** ½
The Golden Lovers v. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Will Ospreay, Road to the Tokyo Dome Day 2 - **** ½ 
Kazuchika Okada © v. Tetsuya Naito, Wrestlekingdom 12 - **** ½
Zack Sabre Jr. v. Kota Ibushi, NJC Night 6 - **** ½
Zack Sabre Jr. v. Hiroshi Tanahashi, NJC Final - **** ½
Kazuchika Okada © v. Zack Sabre Jr., Sakura Genesis - **** ½ 
Tomohiro Ishii v. Minoru Suzuki, RPW Strong Style Evolved - **** ½ 
Jay Lethal © v. Jonathan Gresham, ROH TV 07/09/18 - **** ½ 
Becky Lynch © v. Charlotte v. Asuka, TLC - **** ½ 
Johnny Gargano v. Tomasso Ciampa, NXT Takeover: Chicago - **** ½ 
Tetsuya Naito © v. Chris Jericho, Dominion - **** ½ 
Kazuchika Okada © v. SANADA, New Beginning in Osaka - **** ½
Minoru Suzuki © v. Hirooki Goto, Wrestlekingdom 12 - **** ½
Matt Riddle v. Shane Strickland, Evolve 104 - **** ½ 
Tetsuya Naito v. Tomohiro Ishii, G1 Climax 28 Night 4 - **** ¼ 
SANADA v. Kota Ibushi, G1 Climax 28 Night 8 - **** ¼ 
Zack Sabre Jr v. Tomohiro Ishii, G1 Climax 28 Night 8 - **** ¼ 
Kenny Omega v. Hirooki Goto, G1 Climax 28 Night 4 - **** ¼ 
Will Ospreay © v. Himoru Takahashi, Dominion - **** ¼ 
Roppongi 4K © v. The Young Bucks, Wrestlekingdom 12 - **** ¼
A-Kid v. Zack Sabre Jr., Total Rumble 8 - **** ¼ 
Kenny Omega © v. Jay White, New Beginning in Sapporo - **** ¼
Jay Lethal © v. Will Ospreay, Death Before Dishonor 2018 - **** ¼ 
WALTER v. Jordan Devlin, OTT WrestleRama 2 - **** ¼ 
Pete Dunne © v. Ricochet © NXT TV 09/19/18 - **** ¼ 
The Undisputed Era v. British Strong Style, WWE UK Tournament Night 1 - **** ¼ 
Jay Lethal © v. Mark Haskins, Honor Reunited: London - **** ¼ 
Naomichi Marufuji v. Kento Miyahara, Champion Carnival Final - **** ¼ 
Moustache Mountain © v. The Undisputed Era, NXT TV 07/11/18 - **** ¼ 
YOSHI-HASHI v. Kota Ibushi, NJC Night 3 - **** ¼
Evil & SANADA © v. The Young Bucks, Dominion - **** ¼ 
The Golden Lovers v. Los Ingonbernables De Japon, CEOxNJPW - **** ¼ 
Kenny Omega v. Pentagon Jr., ALL IN - **** ¼ 
Tomasso Ciampa v. Velveteen Dream, NXT Takeover: WarGames - **** ¼ 
Zack Sabre Jr. v. Kazuchika Okada, RPW Strong Style Evolved - **** ¼ 
Ronda Rousey v. Charlotte Flair, Survivor Series - **** ¼ 
Tomohiro Ishii v. Hirooki Goto, G1 Climax 28 Night 6 - **** ¼ 
Meiko Satomura v. Mercedes Martinez, MYC II 10/03/18 - **** ¼ 
Dolph Ziggler & Drew McIntyre © v. Dean Ambrose & Seth Rollins, Hell in a Cell - **** ¼ 
Tetsuya Naito v. Juice Robinson, G1 Climax 28 Night 6 - **** ¼ 
Zack Sabre Jr. v. SANADA, NJC Night 8 - **** ¼
Hangman Page v. Jeff Cobb, Final Battle - **** ¼ 
Andrade Cien Almas © v. Aleister Black, NXT Takeover: New Orleans - **** ¼
Himoru Takahashi v. KUSHIDA, BOSJ Night 13 - **** ¼ 
Will Ospreay v. Flip Gordon, BOSJ Night 13 - **** ¼ 
Will Ospreay © v. Himoru Takahashi, New Beginning in Osaka - **** ¼
Zack Sabre Jr. v. Walter, Evolve 99 - **** ¼
Kota Ibushi v. Zack Sabre Jr, G1 Climax 28 Night 2 - **** ¼ 
Pete Dunne © v. Zack Gibson, UK Tournament Night 2 - **** ¼ 
Himoru Takakhashi v. Marty Scrull, BOSJ Night 2 - **** ¼ 
Kota Ibushi v. Hangman Page, Supercard of Honor - **** ¼
Adam Cole v. Pete Dunne ©, NXT TV 03/14/2018 - **** ¼
Kyle O’Reilly v. Pete Dunne © , NXT TV 06/13/18 - **** ¼ 
Kota Ibushi v. Hirooki Goto, G1 Climax 28 Night 12 - **** ¼ 
Kenny Omega v. Zack Sabre Jr, G1 Climax 28 Night 12 - **** ¼
Kenny Omega © v. Tomohiro Ishii, Destruction in Hiroshima - **** ¼ 
Golden Lovers v. Tomohiro Ishii & Will Ospreay, Road to Destruction 09/07/18 - **** ¼ 
Tomasso Ciampa © v. Johnny Gargano, NXT Takeover: Brooklyn 4 - **** ¼ 
Minoru Suzuki v. Kazuchika Okada, Minoru Suzuki’s 30th Anniversary - **** ¼ 
Will Ospreay © v. KUSHIDA, Wrestling Dontaku - **** ¼ 
Jay White v. Kazuchika Okada, G1 Climax 28 Night 1 - **** ¼ 
Austin Aries (c) v. Moose, Slammiversary 2018 - **** ¼ 
Aleister Black © v. Tomasso Ciampa, NXT TV 07/25/18 - **** ¼ 
Tomasso Ciampa © v. Johnny Gargano v. Adam Cole, NXT Live 09/08/19 - **** ¼ 
Hirooki Goto © v. Juice Robinson, Road to Dontaku 04/27/18 - **** ¼ 
Toni Storm v. Meiko Satomura, MYC 2 10/24/18 - **** ¼ 
Io Shirai v. Rhea Ripley, MYC 2 10/24/18 - **** ¼ 
Golden Lovers v. Cody & Marty Scrull, Honor Rising Night 2 - **** ¼
Matt Riddle v. Minoru Suzuki, Matt Riddle’s Bloodsport - **** ¼
Pete Dunne © v. Roderick Strong, NXT 02/15/18 - **** ¼
SCU © v. The Briscoes v. The Young Bucks, Final Battle - ****
Michael Elgin v. Hirooki Goto, Kizuna Road 06/17/18 - ****
Michael Elgin v. Tomohiro Ishii, NJC Night 1 - ****
Shane Strickland v. Matt Riddle, MLW - ****
Tetsuya Naito v. Zack Sabre Jr., Power Struggle - ****
Roppongi 3K vs. Shingo Takagi & Bushi vs. El Desperado & Kanemaru, Power Struggle - ****
Kenny Omega © v. Kota Ibushi v. Cody, King of Pro Wrestling - ****
Hiroshi Tanahashi v. Jay White, King of Pro Wrestling - ****
Golden Lovers v. Kazuchika Okada & Tomohiro Ishii, NJPW Fighting Spirit - ****
The Young Bucks © v. G.O.D., NJPW Fighting Spirit - ****
Marty Scrull v. Will Ospreay, NJPW Fighting Spirit - ****
The Undisputed Era v. Pete Dunne, Oney Lorcan & Danny Burch, NXT 05/16/18 - ****
The Undisputed Era © v. Mustache Mountain, UK Tournament Night 2 - ****
Cedric Alexander © v. Buddy Murphy, 205 Live 05/29/18 - ****
Tetsuya Naito v. SANADA, G1 Climax 28 Night 16 - ****
Becky Lynch © v. Charlotte, Evolution - ****
AJ Styles v. Daniel Bryan, SD Live 10/30/18 - ****
Buddy Murphy © v. Mustafa Ali, Survivor Series - **** 
Kazuchika Okada v. Marty Scrull, ALL IN - ****
Hangman Page v. Minoru Suzuki, G1 Climax 28 Night 15 - ****
Zack Gibson v. Travis Banks, WWE UK Tournament Night 1 - ****
Zack Sabre Jr. v. Matt Riddle, Time is a flat circle - ****
Chris Sabin v. Sho, BOSJ Night 4 - ****
Kazuchika Okada v. Minoru Suzuki, G1 Climax 28, Night 12 - ****
Himoru Takahashi v. Dragon Lee, BOSJ Night 6 - ****
Hiroshi Tanahashi v. Michael Elgin, G1 Climax 28 Night 15 - ****
Matt Riddle v. James Drake, Evolve 100 - ****
Daniel Bryan v. Big E, SD Live 06/19/18 - ****
Mustafa Ali v. Buddy Murphy, 205 Live 07/03/18 - ****
Kenny Omega v. SANADA, G1 Climax 28 Night 10 - ****
Himoru Takahashi v. El Deperado, BOSJ Night 4 - ****
KUSHIDA v. Marty Scrull, BOSJ Night 4 - ****
Zack Sabre Jr. © v. Matt Riddle, Evolve 102 - ****
Kazuchika Okada v. Michael Elgin, G1 Climax 28 - ****
Minoru Suzuki © v. Tetsuya Naito, NJPW Hinokuni - ****
Dalton Castle © v. Jay Lethal, ROH 16th Anniversary - ****
Taiji Ishimori v. Will Ospreay, BOSJ Night 1 - ****
Velveteen Dream v. Johnny Garagno, NXT TV 09/05/18 - ****
The Brisoces © v. The Young Bucks, ROH Best in the World - ****
Kazuchika Okada v. Hangman Page, G1 Climax 28 Night 5 - ****
Will Ospreay v. ACH, BOSJ Night 3 - ****
Andrade Cien Almas © v. Johnny Gargano, NXT 02/21/18 - ****
Jay Lethal v. Jonathan Gresham, Masters of the craft - ****
Jay Lethal v. Jonathan Gresham, Honor Reigns Supreme - ****
The Undisputed Era v. Ricochet & Mustache Mountain, NXT 06/27/18 - ****
Kota Ibushi v. Juice Robinson, G1 Climax 28 Night 4 - ****
Jay White v. Hiroshi Tanahashi, G1 Climax 28 Night 3 - ****
Jay White v. Michael Elgin, G1 Climax 28 Night 5 - ****
Tetsuya Naito v. Hirooki Goto, G1 Climax Night 10 - ****
Michael Elgin v. Hangman Page, G1 Climax 28 Night 3 - ****
Young Bucks © v. Roppongi 3K. New Beginning in Sapporo - ****
Tomohiro Ishii v. Juice Robinson, G1 Climax 28 Night 16 - ****
Tetsuya Naito v. Taichi, NJPW 46th Anniversary - ****
The Undisputed Era v. Sanity, NXT TV 02/07/18 - ****
Hiroshi Tanahashi v. Minoru Suzuki, G1 Climax 28 Night 1 - ****
Roderick Strong v. Tyler Bate, NXT TV 01/31018 - ****
Ronda Rousey & Kurt Angle v. Triple H & Stephanie McMahon, WrestleMania 34 - ****
Zack Sabre Jr. v. Jonathan Gresham, Final Battle - ****
Zack Sabre Jr. © v. Tomohiro Ishii, RPW Wrestlecon - ****
Zack Sabre Jr. v. Hirooki Goto, G1 Climax 28 Night 16 - ****
Tetsuya Naito v. Michael Elgin, REVOLVER Friday the 16th Naito Takes Dayton - ****
Hiroshi Tanahashi v. Taichi, NJC Night 2 - ****
Charlotte © v. Asuka, WrestleMania 34 - ****
Seth Rollins © v. The Miz, Backlash - ****
Austin Aries © v. Johnny Impact, Bound for Glory - ****
Kazuchika Okada v. YOSHI-HASHI, G1 Climax 28, Night 9 - ****
Zack Sabre Jr. & Minoru Suzuki © v. Kazuchika Okada & Tomohiro Ishii, RPW Strong Style Evolved - ****
Pete Dunne © v. Jordan Devlin, NXT UK, 11/28/18 - ****
Adam Cole v. Danny Burch, NXT TV 07/11/18 - ****
SANADA v. Zack Sabre Jr, G1 Climax 28 Night 6 - ****
Kenny Omega v. Juice Robinson, G1 Climax 28 Night 8 - ****
Michael Elgin v. EVIL, G1 Climax 28 Night 1 - ****
AJ Styles © v. Shinsuke Nakamura, Money in the Bank - ****
Ember Moon © v. Shayna Bazler, NXT Takeover: New Orleans - ****
Marty Scrull © v. Will Ospraey v. Himoru Takahashi v. KUSHIDA, Wrestlekingdom 12 - ****
Shayna Bazler v. Kairi Sane, NXT Takeover: Brooklyn 4 - ****
Randy Orton v. Jeff Hardy, Hell in a Cell - ****
Meiko Satomura v. Killer Kelly, MYC II 09/05/18 - ****
Hiroshi Tanahashi v. EVIL, G1 Climax 28, Night 12 - ****
ACH v. Flip Gordon, BOSJ Night 1 - ****
Hiroshi Tanahashi v. Juice Robinson, NJC Night 7 - ****
Chris Sabin v. KUSHIDA, BOSJ Night 2 - ****
SANADA v. Chuck Taylor, NJC Night 4 - ****
John Cena v. Seth Rollins, Monday Night Raw 02/19/18 - ****
Tetsuya Naito v. YOSHI-HASHI, New Beginning in Osaka - ****
Himoru Takahashi v. Rysuke Taguchi, BOSJ Night 8 - ****
KUSHIDA v. Sho, BOSJ Night 8 - ****
2018 Men’s Royal Rumble - ****
Jack Gallagher v. Drew Gulak, UK Tournament Round 1 - ****
Adam Cole © v. Zack Gibson, NXT Live Antwerp - ****
AJ Styles © v. Dolph Ziggler v. John Cena v. Kevin Owens v. Sami Zayn v. Baron Corbin, Fastlane - ****
Austin Aries © v. Johnny Impact, Impact Wrestling Cross Roads - ****
Hiroshi Tanahashi © v. Jay White, Wrestlekingdom 12 - ****
Seth Rollins (c) v. Dolph Ziggler, Monday Night Raw 06/18/18 - ****
Roman Reigns © v. Samoa Joe, Raw 12/01/2018 - ****



It's been a great year boys, looking forward to 2019.








​


----------



## Yeah1993

*YES* to these:


Fuminori Abe v. Manabu Hara (Basara 3/22/18) – Abe had Hara kind of schooled at first, especially levelling him with a couple kicks to the head and then countering a kick of Abe’s into a dragon screw leg whip. Hara was clearly dazed the more Abe targeted his head to wear him down, but I guess didn’t count on Hara being even more vicious in head-focused attacks. Abe went from cleanly catching Hara’s kicks to not being able to grip them. Hara couldn’t even unleash kicks that had a very powerful swing, but multiple shots to the head will still do it. 


Shayna Baszler v. Dakota Kai (NXT 12/5/18) - Man I might be stretching it again because it was six minutes when it could have used a couple more but this was a VERY good six minutes. Kai had some of the most consistent arm selling I’ve seen in the year, not many bother to show it hurts to even climb to the turnbuckles. She kept using kicks to try to keep Baszler away and threw in a couple double stomps to try to secure a quick victory. Baszler’s brutish offense is perfect for such a short match, and she gets to be creative like how she dragged Kai’s leg from the middle of the apron to the ring post so Kai was forced into it. Kai’s vocal selling might be a bit much for some but she had other awesome stand-outs physically. There was a knee strike where Kai sent her head backwards like she’d been uppercut and it ruled. Went back and forth on whether to add and decided yes because I really want to remember it. Mauro needs to well and truly shut the ever-loving fuck up, by the way. Not every move is Mankind falling off of the cell, dude. 


Kassius Ohno v. Darby Allin (Evolve 117, 12/15/18) – Allin comes out with a paper or cardboard cutout mask of Hero and does the elbow pose. Hero is Ohno so he has that piss awful “OH Noooo. OH NO” entrance theme. My prior hatred for CFO$ is slowly returning. This had a bloody great build. Hero is not in the mood to be tested, he just wants to inflate his ego a bit and show people he ain’t nothin to fuck with. Commentary even mentioned how Hero stormed out of the room backstage when asked about his 5 second loss to Matt Riddle; the man needs to feel important again and it’s going to be by bringing the little guy down. It was a slow match, maybe because Hero has become very fat, but considering the size difference and how stiff Hero is, I don’t know how Allin would have handled any of his comebacks if Hero was much faster. The size difference specially made the senton on the apron look violent as hell, like the ring was gonna snap like a poorly made couch. Allin is at one point just stuck in the corner of the ring slouched down, and tries to lay a boot into Hero. Hero grabs the boot ad goes “DO YOU WANT TO DIIIIIIE?” right before twisting the entire leg. He does a similar thing with the arm while saying “THIS IS WHAT HAPPENS WHEN YOU PUNCH ME, YOU PIECE A GARBAGE!” Allin kicking out at 1 was a consistent, sometimes he even kicked out before Hero could properly get the pin on. Hero got visibly annoyed and I think it was a fantastic addition to Hero’s insecurity about the Matt Riddle loss. Big man can’t even make this 180 pounder stay down for a TWO. Allin’s selling of each elbow fucking ruled and as quick as his comebacks were, he always looked like death in between them as a result of the punishment. Really good match. Yay for meeting hopes. Fuck you CMLL.



And that hopefully wraps that up? I'm kinda tired of finding new 2018 to watch. Though I didn't get to see the Slim J/Corey Hollis rematch b/c not paying $10 USD for one match, or Thatcher/Walter from wXw Broken Rules b/c not paying $10 USD for one match, or LA Park/Sami Callihan b/c it may not have even been taped. Ah hell, I can always add to this list if new stuff shows up, I just won't have this one thread to do it in. See you next year (next week).




Spoiler: List in FINAL (for now) FORM



Joe Doering v. Zeus (All Japan 1/2/18)
Kenny Omega v. Chris Jericho (New Japan 1/4/18)
Shuji Ishikawa v. Mike Bailey (DDT 1/5/18)
Zack Sabre Jr. v. Keith Lee (PWG 1/12/18)
Eddie Kingston v. Leo Howlett (NWL 1/13/18)
Zack Sabre Jr. v. Darby Allin (Evolve 1/13/18)
Takuya Nomura v. Fuminori Abe (Big Japan 1/17/18)
Queen’s Quest v. Oedo Tai (Stardom 1/21/18)
Kyle O’Reilly/Bobby Fish v. The Authors of Pain (WWE 1/27/18)
Andrade Almas v. Johnny Gargano (WWE 1/27/18)
WALTER v. Timothy Thatcher (Progress 1/28/18)

Fuerza Guerrera v. Demus 3:16 (Innova Aztec Power 2/4/18)
El Satanico v. Hechicero (Lucha Memes 2/5/18)
Matt Riddle v. Jeff Cobb (MLW 2/8/18)
Sami Callihan v. Darby Allin (MLW 2/8/18)
Chet Sterling v. John Skyler (CWF Mid-Atlantic 2/10/18)
Io Shirai v. Momo Watanabe (Stardom 2/18/18)
Andrade Almas v. Johnny Gargano (WWE 2/21/18)

Daichi Hashimoto v. Takuya Nomura (Big Japan 3/8/18)
Matt Riddle v. WALTER (wXw 3/10/18)
***** Casas v. Aramis (Lucha Memes 3/11/18)
Hideki Suzuki v. Daisuke Sekimoto (Big Japan 3/11/18)
Tetsuya Naito v. Zack Sabre Jr. (New Japan 3/11/18)
Kota Ibushi v. Zack Sabre Jr. (New Japan 3/15/18)
Takuya Nomura v. Yuya Aoki (Big Japan 3/21/18)
Barbaro Cavernario v. El Soberano Jr. (CMLL 3/21/18)
Fuminori Abe v. Manabu Hara (Basara 3/22/18)

WALTER v. Tom Lawlor (GCW 4/5/18)
Matt Riddle v. Minoru Suzuki (GCW 4/5/18)
Matt Riddle v. Zack Sabre Jr. (Evolve 4/5/18)
Matt Riddle v. Will Ospreay (WWN 4/6/18)
Johnny Gargano v. Tommaso Ciampa (WWE 4/7/18) 
HHH/Stephanie McMahon v. Kurt Angle/Ronda Rousey (WWE 4/8/18)
A-Kid v. Zack Sabre Jr. (Triple W 4/14/18)
LA Park v. Rey Fenix (The Crash 4/14/18)
Jay Lethal v. Jonathan Gresham (ROH 4/15/18)
Lars Sullivan v. Killian Dain (WWE 4/18/18)
Io Shirai v. Meiko Satomura (Sendai Girls 4/19/18)
Daisuke Sekimoto v. Dick Togo (Big Japan 4/22/18)
Fred Yehi v. Cain Justice (Action 4/27/18)

Tom Lawlor v. Fred Yehi (MLW 5/3/18)
Hideki Suzuki v. Daisuke Sekimoto (Big Japan 5/5/18)
Kassius Ohno v. Tyler Bate (Progress 5/6/18)
Slim J v. Corey Hollis (Anarchy 5/12/18)
Matt Riddle v. Shane Strickland (Evolve 5/19/18)
WALTER v. David Starr (Progress 5/20/18)
Hiromu Takahashi v. El Desperado (New Japan 5/22/18)
Io Shirai v. Momo Watanabe (Stardom 5/23/18)
LA Park/Volador Jr./Flyer v. Rush/La Bestia del Ring/El Terrible (CMLL 5/25/18)
Darby Allin v. Brody King (AAW 5/25/18)
Cedric Alexander v. Buddy Murphy (WWE 5/29/18)

WALTER/Low Ki v. David Starr/Jordan Devlin (OTT 6/2/18)
Hiromu Takahashi v. Kushida (New Japan 6/3/18)
Jack Gallagher v. Drew Gulak (WWE 6/13/18)
Aleister Black v. Lars Sullivan (WWE 6/16/18)
Nia Jax v. Ronda Rousey (WWE 6/17/18)
LA Park/El Hijo de LA Park v. Rush/Dragon Lee (IWRG 6/17/18)
Hideki Suzuki v. Takuya Nomura (Big Japan 6/20/18)
LA Park v. Rush (CMLL 6/22/18)
WALTER v. Darby Allin (Evolve 6/23/18)
Pete Dunne v. Zack Gibson (WWE 6/26/18)
Barbario Cavernario v. Rey Fenix (CMLL 6/29/18)
Ace Romero v. Anthony Gaines (ESW 6/30/18)

Moustache Mountain v. Roderick Strong/Kyle O’Reilly (WWE 7/11/18)
Austin Aries v. Moose (Impact 7/22/18)
Hechicero v. Aramis (Lucha Memes 7/22/18)
Tomohiro Ishii v. Kota Ibushi (New Japan 7/28/18)

Matt Riddle v. Darby Allin (Evolve 8/11/18)
Kenny Omega v. Kota Ibushi (New Japan 8/11/18)
Moustache Mountain v. Roderick Strong/Kyle O’Reilly (WWE 8/18/18)
Hideki Suzuki v. Daisuke Nakamura (Kakihara Produce 8/21/18)

Meiko Satomura v. Killer Kelly (WWE 9/6/18)
Low Ki v. Rey Fenix (MLW 9/6/18)
LA Park v. Pentagon Jr. (MLW 9/6/18)
Aja Kong v. Hikaru Shida (Oz Academy 9/17/18)

Meiko Satomura v. Mercedes Martinez (WWE 10/3/18)
LA Park v. PCO (MLW 10/4/18)
Io Shirai v. Rhea Ripley (WWE 10/24/18)
Hikaru Sato/Daisuke Nakamura v. Hideki Suzuki/Takeshi Okada (Hard Hit 10/28/18)
WALTER v. Zack Sabre Jr. (Progress 10/28/18)
AJ Styles v. Daniel Bryan (WWE 10/30/18)

Velventeen Dream v. Lars Sullivan (WWE 11/7/18)
Hideki Suzuki v. Daisuke Sekimoto (Big Japan 11/11/18)
Chihiro Hashimoto v. Meiko Satomura (Sendai Girls 11/17/18)
Tommaso Ciampa v. Velveteen Dream (WWE 11/17/18)
Ronda Rousey v. Charlotte Flair (WWE 11/18/18)
Brock Lesnar v. Daniel Bryan (WWE 11/18/18)

Shayna Baszler v. Dakota Kai (WWE 12/5/18)
Zack Sabre Jr. v. Jonathan Gresham (ROH 12/14/18)
Kassius Ohno v. Darby Allin (Evolve 12/15/18)


----------



## Bruce L

I did a better job keeping up with things than I expected to this year, but did an absolutely horrible job posting about it. Ah well; here's my top 10:



> 10. WWE – *Johnny Gargano vs. Tommaso Ciampa* (TakeOver: Chicago II) ★ ★ ★ ★ ¾
> 
> 09. NJPW – *Kota Ibushi vs. Tomohiro Ishii* (G1 Climax - Night 10) ★ ★ ★ ★ ¾
> 
> 08. NJPW – *Kenny Omega vs. Tomohiro Ishii* (G1 Climax - Night 14) ★ ★ ★ ★ ¾
> 
> 07. OTT – *WALTER vs. Will Ospreay* (4th Anniversary Show) ★ ★ ★ ★ ¾
> 
> 06. NJPW – *Kenny Omega vs. Kota Ibushi* (G1 Climax - Night 18) ★ ★ ★ ★ ¾
> 
> 05. NJPW – *Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Zack Sabre Jr* (New Japan Cup final) ★ ★ ★ ★ ¾
> 
> 04. WWE – *Johnny Gargano vs. Tommaso Ciampa* (TakeOver: New Orleans) ★ ★ ★ ★ ¾
> 
> 03. WWE – *Andrade "Cien" Almas vs. Johnny Gargano* (TakeOver: Philly) ★ ★ ★ ★ ¾
> 
> 02. NJPW – *Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kota Ibushi* (G1 Climax final) ★ ★ ★ ★ ★
> 
> 01. NJPW – *Golden Lovers vs. Young Bucks* (Strong Style Evolved) ★ ★ ★ ★ ★


----------



## Dr. Middy

Still watching things, so I'll probably put up my final list sometime this weekend


----------



## ufohedin

antoniomare007 said:


> NO but recommended
> *
> Strong BJ vs Ryota Hama & Yasufumi Nakanoe - BJW 11/27/18*
> 
> BEST TAG TEAM IN THE WORLD IS BACK. I fucking dare y'all not to have fun watching this match. It's pretty much a "best of" from their previous encounters and, specially in the case of Hama and Okabayashi, is such a joy to watch. Nothing overly complicated, the same ol' simple formula that works every damn fucking time with Strong BJ. Two big dudes doing big dudes things trying to decimate their competition.


Hey, thanks for recommending this match, always liked this type of matches in BJW. Okabayashi's absence was huge miss, great to see him in good shape.
Hama is painful to watch, but played his role in the match perfectly. Sekimoto class as always.

What other matches from BJW (non-deatchmatch) would you recommend me to see from 2018?


----------



## TD Stinger

Well guys, it's been another great year for wrestling. Here's hoping 2019 can be even better. But for now, here are my matches for 2018:

*10.WWE Hell in a Cell: Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose vs. Dolph Ziggler & Drew McIntyre*

An awesome tag team wrestling match full of cut offs and twists and hot action.

*9.NXT Takeover War Games: Johnny Gargano vs. Aleiser Black*

Not many can keep the face pace they did for the whole match and keep it entertaining but that's exactly what they did.

*8. WWE WrestleMania 34: Kurt Angle & Ronda Rousey vs. Triple H & Stephanie McMahon*

An awesome spectacle of a a match. And I just put Stephanie McMahon in the Top 10. God help me.

*7. G1 Climax 28 Finals: Kota Ibushi vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi*

Drama filled G1 Finals with both men pouring their all into their performance.

*6.WWE Evolution: Last Woman Standing - Charlotte Flair vs. Becky Lynch*

Another drama filled match. Hot crowd. Hot action. Unpredictable winner. Great animosity between both women.

*5. NJPW Strong Style Evolved: The Young Bucks vs. The Golden Lovers*

Amazing tag team match with all the action you would expect and a decent story in there too.

*4. NXT Takeover Philadelphia: Johnny Gargano vs. Andrade Cien Almas*

Such an awesome wrestling match with consistent back and forth action and even great run ins from the valets.

*3. NXT Takeover New Orleans: Unsanctioned Match - Tommaso Ciampa vs. Johnny Gargano*

The match almost a year in the making and it delivered.

*2. NXT Takeover Chicago: Chicago Street Fight - Johnny Gargano vs. Tommaso Ciampa*

A match that took everything from the past year and New Orleans and built upon it in this emotional street fight.

*1. NJPW Dominion: No Time Limit, 2/3 Falls - Kenny Omega vs. Kazuchika Okada*

A match that combined everything from the past 3 matches from these 2 and created an amazing 3 act structure and an emotional ending to earn the #1 match of the year in 2018.​


----------



## MC

*Dragon Gate: The Final Gate - 23/12*

*YES TO:* *Tribe Vanguard (YAMATO & Kagetora) vs. R.E.D. (Big R Shimizu & Ben-K) vs. MaxiMuM (Naruki Doi & Masato Yoshino) vs. Mexibloods (Flamita & Bandido) ****1/2*

Fantastic match. Classic dragon gate stuff. Some awe-inspiring sequences, from Bandido in particular. That catch spot with him and Big R was nuts! Everyone brought their A-Game. Speed Muscle pulled off their great tag offence. Kagetora had a star making showing all match. YAMATO’s single interactions were really good as always. The finishing stretch was fantastic as was the rest of the match. A constant fast pace that never got tiresome. I was popping every few minutes and totally invested in this. Perfect length too. One of the best tag matches of the year imo. 

*And *

*Eita vs Dragon Kid *******
Awesome hate filled, battle between two rivals. Loads of interference, great character work, good high flying wrestling and decent brawling. Eita was tremendous in this match and Dragon Kid impressed a ton. These two are great together and this was no different.


----------



## Dr. Middy

Still catching up on some things before the end of the year 

*YES to Kota Ibushi vs Hirooki Goto - NJPW World Tag League Finals - *****
*YES to Will Osperay vs Taichi - NJPW World Tag League Finals*

This turned out a lot better than I had anticipated. Most of this was the story of Osperay’s ribs and if he was actually ready to even have this match at all. He did a wonderful job selling throughout the entire match, slowing himself down considerably, and actually putting together one of the better performances of his I’ve seen in awhile. I also love how commentary sold this, and sold how Osperay did the same moves because he doesn’t know how to do anything else, regardless of injury. Good commentators do actually help the story!

Taichi was pretty good here as a heel, his work on Osperay’s ribs was good, but this was the Will Osperay show, and he did a hell of a job. Excellent match!

******

*YES to Kenny Omega & Kota Ibushi (Golden Lovers) vs Will Osperay and Hiroshi Tanahashi - NJPW Road to The Tokyo Dome - Night 2*

You know, I wouldn’t expect every one of these guys to give this much effort for a build up match for Wrestle Kingdom. The fact that they decided to go all out and give us this kind of match as a build for two specific matches which could be even better is astonishing and amazing all at once.

This match just built and built and built, everybody looked like stars, especially Osperay who comes out of this looking legit as hell even with a loss. It makes me so goddamn excited for Osperay/Ibushi and Tanahashi/Omega, but also makes me really want to see Osperay/Omega as a title match of sorts one day too. That entire scene with Osperay countering Ibushi’s hurricanrana off the top was something of beauty, and my god if they can top that, they are going to tear down the house. Meanwhile, Omega/Tanahashi feels like it’ll start as a match where they are trying to outwrestle each other, only to desend into an all out war. 

Just a perfect match in its own right, and when it comes to building up excitement for the matches it was promoting. 

*******

*YES to Aleister Black vs Johnny Gargano – WWE NXT 12/19/18 - *****

*YES to Becky Lynch vs Charlotte Flair – WWE Smackdown 10/09/18 - *****

*YES to A-Kid vs Zack Sabre Jr – Total Rumble 8*

As a match itself, this was fantastic from bell to bell. I always love watching Sabre be a right prick, and he definitely kept that going here, while also dominating a good part of the match as the larger opponent (that’s something you never see). A-Kid was a pretty damn good underdog babyface, as it seemed like he was outmatched and outclassed from the start, but grit his teeth and ended up toe to toe with Sabre in both his ground game and striking. It felt like Sabre coming in to beat the hometown hero, when we got the opposite. 

The raw feel of this was just as good and immensely enjoyable, as was the crowd which were red hot the entire time too (although we got some annoying chants). Still, had a blast watching this one, although I wouldn’t give it five stars.

*****1/4*


----------



## Yeah1993

ufohedin said:


> Hey, thanks for recommending this match, always liked this type of matches in BJW. Okabayashi's absence was huge miss, great to see him in good shape.
> Hama is painful to watch, but played his role in the match perfectly. Sekimoto class as always.
> 
> What other matches from BJW (non-deatchmatch) would you recommend me to see from 2018?


antoniomare watches more Big Japan than me so he can add onto this (and maybe make me wanna watch some more in the progress....), but I liked all of these to some degree:


*Daisuke Sekimoto/Hideki Suzuki v. Shuji Ishikawa/Kohei Sato (1/2/18)
*Takuya Nomura v. Fuminori Abe (1/17/18)
*Dick Togo v. Takuya Nomura (2/18/18) 
*Daichi Hashimoto v. Takuya Nomura (3/8/18)
*Hideki Suzuki v. Daisuke Sekimoto (3/11/18)
*Takuya Nomura v. Yuya Aoki (3/21/18)
*Hideki Suzuki v. Yasufumi Nakanoue (4/14/18) 
*Daisuke Sekimoto v. Dick Togo (4/22/18)
*Hideki Suzuki v. Daisuke Sekimoto (5/5/18)
*Hideki Suzuki v. Takuya Nomura (6/20/18)
*Hideki Suzuki/Daisuke Sekimoto v. Takuya Nomura/Fuminori Abe (8/12/18)
*Hideki Suzuki v. Yasufumi Nakanoue (9/16/18)
*Hideki Suzuki/Kazumi Kikuta v. Masashi Takeda/Takumi Tsukamoto (10/25/18)
*Hideki Suzuki v. Daisuke Sekimoto (11/11/18)


----------



## FITZ

Corey said:


> I'm over a month late on this but I finally watched it last night and a definite *YES!* for *Lesnar vs. Bryan.* If I had watched it when it aired live I would've been completely losing my shit. That was magnificent. Probably somehwere in the ***** 1/2* range. At least this version of Lesnar seems to show up once a year.


I watched it live and it was a wild ride. I had a big grin on my face early on when he went for leg kicks and tried to piss off Lesnar. I thought I was going to see the match that I had always dreamed about. Then it quickly became the match I dreaded it would be. I don't trust WWE to not screw everyone over and make this a squash. Say what you want about Lesnar but his recent history is strong enough that you believe he could win or lose at any time. And Bryan made me believe he could. I got everything I wanted to get out of this. It was my dream match and it delivered.


----------



## DammitChrist

DammitChrist said:


> I give a YES to Becky Lynch vs Charlotte Flair Last Women's Standing match for the Smackdown Women's title at Evolution.
> 
> I gave this pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:


Okay, I just rewatched this match. That contest was even better than I originally rated it. I give a YES to this match now


----------



## SHIRLEY

*YES*
Dec 29th	Nick Gage	Chris Dickinson The Dynasty	GCW	5*


----------



## DammitChrist

Anyway, since some of you guys are doing your top lists for this year, I figured that I do the same too 

Note: I've seen few matches from outside wrestling promotions that took place in 2018, so I'll just italicize the ones that I've seen this year.

Here is my list:

*10/10:*

- _Kenny Omega vs Chris Jericho (Wrestle Kingdom 12)_
- Undisputed Era vs War Raiders/Pete Dunne/Ricochet WarGames match (NXT TakeOver: WarGames)

*9.5/10:*

- Johnny Gargano vs Tommaso Ciampa Unsanctioned match (NXT TakeOver: New Orleans)
- EC3 vs Killain Dain vs Adam Cole vs Velveteen Dream vs Lars Sullivan vs Ricochet Ladder match for the NXT North American title (NXT TakeOver: New Orleans)
- Ricochet vs Adam Cole vs Pete Dunne for the NXT North American title (NXT 10/10/18)

*9/10:*

- Andrade Cien Almas vs Johnny Gargano for the NXT title (NXT TakeOver: Philadelphia)
- Johnny Gargano vs Tommaso Ciampa Chicago Street Fight (NXT TakeOver: Chicago)
- Daniel Bryan vs Big E vs Samoa Joe vs The Miz vs Rusev Gauntlet match (Smackdown 6/19/18)
- Johnny Gargano vs Aleister Black (NXT TakeOver: WarGames)
- Tommaso Ciampa vs Velveteen Dream for the NXT title (NXT TakeOver: WarGames)

*8.5/10:*

- Men's Rumble match (Royal Rumble)
- Bar vs New Day (Smackdown 8/7/18)
- Tommaso Ciampa vs Johnny Gargano Last Man Standing match for the NXT title (NXT TakeOver: Brooklyn)
- _Kenny Omega vs Penta El Zero (All In)_
- _Marty Scurll vs Kazuchika Okada (All In)_
- Tommaso Ciampa vs Johnny Gargano vs Adam Cole for the NXT title (NXT house event 9/8/18)
- Ricochet vs Pete Dunne for the NXT North American title and NXT United Kingdom title (NXT 9/19/18)
- Shield vs Braun Strowman/Dolph Ziggler/Drew McIntyre (Raw 10/8/18)
- Becky Lynch vs Charlotte Flair Last Woman Standing match for the Smackdown Women's title (Evolution)
- Daniel Bryan vs AJ Styles for the WWE title (TLC)
- Alicia Fox vs Bayley vs Dana Brooke vs Mickie James vs Ember Moon vs Natalya vs Ruby Riott vs Sasha Banks Gauntlet match (Raw 12/17/18)


*8/10:*

- Sanity vs Undisputed Era 6-Man Tornado Tag match (NXT 2/7/18)
- Bray Wyatt vs Matt Hardy vs Apollo Crews vs Seth Rollins vs Finn Balor (Raw 2/12/18)
- Pete Dunne vs Roderick Strong for the NXT United Kingdom title (NXT 2/14/18)
- Roman Reigns vs Seth Rollins vs John Cena vs Elias vs Finn Balor vs The Miz vs Braun Strowman Gauntlet match (Raw 2/19/18)
- Finn Balor vs Seth Rollins (Raw 4/2/18)
- The Miz vs Seth Rollins vs Finn Balor for the Intercontinental title (Wrestlemania 34)
- Mustafa Ali vs TJP vs Drew Gulak vs Tony Nese vs Kalisto Gauntlet match (205 Live 4/24/18)
- Seth Rollins vs Finn Balor for the Intercontinental title (Raw 4/30/18)
- Jeff Hardy vs The Miz (Smackdown 5/8/18)
- Cedric Alexander vs Buddy Murphy for the Cruiserweight title (205 Live 5/29/18)
- Undisputed Era vs Oney Lorcan/Danny Burch for the NXT Tag titles (NXT TakeOver: Chicago)
- AJ Styles vs Shinsuke Nakamura Last Man Standing match for the WWE title (Money in the Bank)
- Mustafa Ali vs Buddy Murphy vs Hideo Itami (205 Live 6/19/18)
- Moustache Mountain/Ricochet vs Undisputed Era (NXT 6/27/18)
- Mustafa Ali vs Buddy Murphy No DQ match (205 Live 7/3/18)
- Aleister Black vs Tommaso Ciampa for the NXT title (NXT 7/25/18)
- Undisputed Era vs Moustache Mountain for the NXT Tag titles (NXT TakeOver: Brooklyn)
- Lucha House Party vs Tony Nese/Buddy Murphy (205 Live 8/21/18)
- _Rey Mysterio/Rey Fenix/Bandido vs Golden Elite (All In)_
- Dolph Ziggler/Drew McIntyre vs Seth Rollins/Dean Ambrose for the Raw Tag titles (Raw 10/22/18)
- AJ Styles vs Daniel Bryan for the WWE title (Smackdown 10/30/18)
- New Day/Club/Colons/Sanity/Usos vs Revival/Lucha House Party/Ascension/B Team/Bobby Roode & Chad Gable Elimination match (Survivor Series)
- Becky Lynch vs Asuka vs Charlotte Flair TLC match for the Smackdown Women's title (TLC)
- Drew Gulak/Jack Gallagher vs Akira Tozawa/Brian Kendrick Tag Team Street Fight match (205 Live 12/19/18)
- Aleister Black vs Johnny Gargano Steel Cage match (NXT 12/19/18)

Here is the rest that didn't get a YES, but are matches I thought were worth recommending:

*7.5/10:*

- Aleister Black vs Adam Cole Extreme Rules match (NXT TakeOver: Philadelphia)
- Tyler Bate vs TJP (205 Live 1/30/18)
- Hideo Itami vs Roderick Strong (205 Live 2/6/18)
- Tony Nese vs Drew Gulak (205 Live 2/13/18)
- Mustafa Ali vs Jack Gallagher (205 Live 2/20/18)
- John Cena vs AJ Styles (Smackdown 2/27/18)
- Roderick Strong vs Cedric Alexander (205 Live 3/13/18)
- Kalisto vs Akira Tozawa vs TJP vs Buddy Murphy (205 Live 3/27/18)
- Andrade Cien Almas vs Aleister Black for the NXT title (NXT TakeOver: New Orleans)
- Charlotte Flair vs Asuka for the Smackdown Women's title (Wrestlemania 34)
- Seth Rollins vs Finn Balor vs Samoa Joe vs The Miz Ladder match for the Intercontinental title (Greatest Royal Rumble)
- 50-Man Rumble match (Greatest Royal Rumble)
- Seth Rollins vs The Miz for the Intercontinental title (Backlash)
- Seth Rollins vs Kevin Owens for the Intercontinental title (Raw 5/14/18)
- Shinsuke Nakamura vs AJ Styles (Smackdown 5/15/18)
- Sasha Banks vs Ember Moon vs Natalya vs Alexa Bliss (Raw 6/11/18)
- Finn Balor vs Bobby Roode vs Kevin Owens vs Braun Strowman (Raw 6/11/18)
- Lucha House Party vs Drew Gulak/Jack Gallagher/Brian Kendrick (205 Live 6/12/18)
- Pete Dunne vs Kyle O'Reilly for the NXT United Kingdom title (NXT 6/13/18)
- Velveteen Dream vs Ricochet (NXT TakeOver: Chicago)
- Samoa Joe vs Finn Balor vs Rusev vs Kevin Owens vs Bobby Roode vs The Miz vs Braun Strowman vs Kofi Kingston Men's Money in the Bank match (Money in the Bank)
- Seth Rollins vs Dolph Ziggler for the Intercontinental title (Raw 6/18/18)
- Dolph Ziggler vs Seth Rollins for the Intercontinental title (Raw 6/25/18)
- Moustache Mountain vs Undisputed Era for the NXT Tag titles (NXT 7/11/18)
- Drew McIntyre vs Finn Balor vs Roman Reigns (Raw 7/16/18)
- Mustafa Ali vs Drew Gulak vs Hideo Itami vs TJP (205 Live 7/24/18)
- Mustafa Ali vs Hideo Itami (205 Live 8/7/18)
- Daniel Bryan vs The Miz (Summerslam)
- _Nick Aldis vs Cody Rhodes for the NWA World Heavyweight title (All In)_
- _Joey Janela vs Adam Page Chicago Street Fight (All In)_
- Velveteen Dream vs Johnny Gargano (NXT 9/5/18)
- Shield vs Baron Corbin/AOP (Raw 9/24/18)
- Mustafa Ali vs Hideo Itami (205 Live 9/26/18)
- TJP vs Gran Metalik vs Lio Rush vs Tony Nese vs Cedric Alexander (205 Live 10/17/18)
- Undisputed Era vs War Raiders for the NXT Tag titles (NXT 10/17/18)
- Mustafa Ali vs Tony Nese (205 Live 10/31/18)
- Noam Dar vs Zack Gibson (NXT UK 10/31/18)
- Pete Dunne vs Danny Burch for the NXT United Kingdom title (NXT UK 11/7/18)
- Pete Dunne vs Jordan Devlin for the NXT United Kingdom title (NXT UK 11/28/18)
- Lucha House Party vs Mike Kanellis/TJP Tornado Tag match (205 Live 12/5/18)
- Seth Rollins vs Baron Corbin TLC match for the Intercontinental title (Raw 12/10/18)
- Shinsuke Nakamura vs Rusev for the United States title (Smackdown 12/25/18)
- Dolph Ziggler vs Drew McIntyre Steel Cage match (Raw 12/31/18)


*7/10:* (the "higher/stronger" 7's)

- Triple H/Stephanie McMahon vs Kurt Angle/Ronda Rousey (Wrestlemania 34)
- Oney Lorcan/Danny Burch/Pete Dunne vs Undisputed Era (NXT 5/16/18)
- Bar/Miz vs New Day (Smackdown 5/29/18)
- Samoa Joe vs Big Cass vs Daniel Bryan (Smackdown 5/29/18)
- Seth Rollins vs Drew McIntyre (Raw 7/9/18)
- Finn Balor vs Baron Corbin (Raw 7/30/18)
- Roman Reigns vs Finn Balor for the Universal title (Raw 8/20/18)
- Seth Rollins vs Kevin Owens for the Intercontinental title (Raw 8/27/18)
- Buddy Murphy vs Kalisto (205 Live 8/28/18)
- Andrade Cien Almas vs AJ Styles (Smackdown 9/18/18)
- AJ Styles vs Samoa Joe for the WWE title (Super Show-Down)
- Toni Storm vs Meiko Satomura (Mae Young Classic 10/24/18)
- New Day vs Usos (Smackdown 11/6/18)
- AJ Styles vs Daniel Bryan for the WWE title (Smackdown 11/13/18)
- Charlotte Flair vs Ronda Rousey (Survivor Series)
- Bar vs New Day vs Usos for the Smackdown Tag titles (TLC)
- Daniel Bryan/Andrade Cien Almas vs Mustafa Ali/AJ Styles (Smackdown 12/18/18)


----------



## antoniomare007

ufohedin said:


> Hey, thanks for recommending this match, always liked this type of matches in BJW. Okabayashi's absence was huge miss, great to see him in good shape.
> Hama is painful to watch, but played his role in the match perfectly. Sekimoto class as always.
> 
> What other matches from BJW (non-deatchmatch) would you recommend me to see from 2018?






Yeah1993 said:


> antoniomare watches more Big Japan than me so he can add onto this (and maybe make me wanna watch some more in the progress....), but I liked all of these to some degree:
> 
> 
> *Daisuke Sekimoto/Hideki Suzuki v. Shuji Ishikawa/Kohei Sato (1/2/18)
> *Takuya Nomura v. Fuminori Abe (1/17/18)
> *Dick Togo v. Takuya Nomura (2/18/18)
> *Daichi Hashimoto v. Takuya Nomura (3/8/18)
> *Hideki Suzuki v. Daisuke Sekimoto (3/11/18)
> *Takuya Nomura v. Yuya Aoki (3/21/18)
> *Hideki Suzuki v. Yasufumi Nakanoue (4/14/18)
> *Daisuke Sekimoto v. Dick Togo (4/22/18)
> *Hideki Suzuki v. Daisuke Sekimoto (5/5/18)
> *Hideki Suzuki v. Takuya Nomura (6/20/18)
> *Hideki Suzuki/Daisuke Sekimoto v. Takuya Nomura/Fuminori Abe (8/12/18)
> *Hideki Suzuki v. Yasufumi Nakanoue (9/16/18)
> *Hideki Suzuki/Kazumi Kikuta v. Masashi Takeda/Takumi Tsukamoto (10/25/18)
> *Hideki Suzuki v. Daisuke Sekimoto (11/11/18)


Agreed with Yeah's list. My adds are in bold, most of them aren't MOTYC level but more of a "fun, worth a watch 10-12 minute match" that's a strong division staple from Big Japan.


*Daisuke Sekimoto/Hideki Suzuki v. Shuji Ishikawa/Kohei Sato (1/2/18)
**Daichi Hashimoto vs Ryuichi Kawakami (1/2/18)*
*Takuya Nomura v. Fuminori Abe (1/17/18)
**Daichi Hashimoto vs Yasufumi Nakanoue (2/17/18)*
**Daisuke Sekimoto, Hideki Suzuki, Kazumi Kikuta & Yoshihisa Uto vs. Hideyoshi Kamitani, Ryota Hama, Ryuichi Kawakami & Takuya Nomura (2/17/18)* (great little tease to get hyped for Suzuki vs Nomura from June)
*Dick Togo v. Takuya Nomura (2/18/18) 
*Daichi Hashimoto v. Takuya Nomura (3/8/18)
*Hideki Suzuki v. Daisuke Sekimoto (3/11/18)
*Takuya Nomura v. Yuya Aoki (3/21/18)
**Daisuke Sekimoto vs Kazuki Hashimoto (3/21/18)*
**Takuya Nomura vs Yasufumi Nakanoue (4/1/18)* (don't think Yeah will like this one though)
**Hideki Suzuki vs Kazuki Hashimoto (4/5/18)* (6 minutes and post match is straight fire)
**Daichi Hashimoto vs Yasufumi Nakanoue (4/5/18)* 
*Daisuke Sekimoto v. Dick Togo (4/22/18)
*Hideki Suzuki v. Daisuke Sekimoto (5/5/18)
*Hideki Suzuki v. Takuya Nomura (6/20/18)
**Daisuke Sekimoto & Kazuyuki Fujita vs. Okami (7/21/18)*
*Hideki Suzuki/Daisuke Sekimoto v. Takuya Nomura/Fuminori Abe (8/12/18)
**Takuya Nomura & Fuminori Abe vs Daichi Hashimoto & Hideyoshi Kamitani (Okami) (9/6/18)*
*Hideki Suzuki v. Yasufumi Nakanoue (9/16/18)
**Daisuke Sekimoto & Hideki Suzuki vs Kazuki Hashimoto & Yuya Aoki (9/24/18)
*Okami vs Party Boys (9/24/18)
*Takuya Nomura & Fuminori Abe vs Ryuichi Kawakami & Kazumi Kikuta (9/24/18)*
*Hideki Suzuki/Kazumi Kikuta v. Masashi Takeda/Takumi Tsukamoto (10/25/18)
*Hideki Suzuki v. Daisuke Sekimoto (11/11/18)


----------



## Alright_Mate

*YES to Kasey Owens vs Jetta - Pro Wrestling Eve She-1 - 11/11/18 - ****1/4*

This from a promotion that deserves more love but then again it depends if you like Women's wrestling or not.

This match was a simple Wrestling story done right.

Jetta's performance in this match was absolute perfection, Kasey went after Jetta's leg throughout the match, Jetta battling with all her will to stay in the match or try and fluke a win. The match finished in a time limit draw as Jetta held on to claim her first ever point in two years of the She-1 tournament. 

It wasn't perfect but they did a tremendous job at building a story, thought they deserve some recognition (Y)


----------



## Dr. Middy

Some final ratings for matches I got a chance to watch. Too bad there wasn't enough time in the year for me to get to everything I would have liked. 

I'm building my final list of matches as we speak, so I should be posting that sometime tomorrow (literally on the last day of the year! :lol )

*YES to Keith Lee vs Matt Riddle – PWG Neon Knights 2018*

These two always work so well together and they did here, although it was more indyriffic and had less drama than their other matches. Still, really fun!

******

*YES to Ringkampf (Timothy Thatcher & WALTER) vs. Violence Unlimited (Brody King & Tyler Bateman) - PWG All Star Weekend 14 Night 1*
Can’t be a bad match when you have Thatcher and WALTER just brutalizing guys. This match was fantastic in that it had that, and a great performance by a very charismatic, very unique looking Brodie King. It’s my first time seeing the dude, and he kinda reminds me of a weird mix of Walter himself and Aleister Black. His bits of lucha he did was great, and I loved the fight he and Walter ended up having. 

*****1/4*
*
YES to The Chosen Bros (Jeff Cobb & Matt Riddle) vs. The Rascalz (Dezmond Xavier & Zachary Wentz) vs. The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) - PWG All Star Weekend 14 Night 1*

Just a fun PWG style spotfest that worked to make Dezmond and Zachary come out looking great, full of big moves and some ref bump drama!

******

*YES to WALTER vs Brody King - PWG Threemendous V*

A fun HOSS match with everything you could want out of two big, yet pretty agile dudes. You got some big spots, a great big dive by Brody, and a ton of clobbering and beatdowns by both guys. This makes me just want to watch more Brody King.

******

*YES to Ilja Dragunov & Shingo Takagi vs. Ringkampf (Timothy Thatcher & WALTER) - PWG Battle of Los Angeles 2018 - Night 1 - ****1/4*

*YES to Jordan Devlin vs Will Osperay – Progress Wrestling 72: Got Got Need*

As indyriffic as this turned out to be, there was huge sections of this that was so spectacular that I just couldn’t help but love watching this. These two have an unreal chemistry right now, and I think Osperay has a knack for having amazing moments, like that Spanish fly counter where he ended up standing straight up grinning at Devlin. He was pretty good as an arrogant heel in this match, although a bit goofy, but Devlin is terrific as an underdog in every match I’ve seen him in. This ruled.

*****1/2*

*YES to Keith Lee vs Matt Riddle – EVOLVE 105 - ****1/4*

*YES to James Drake vs Matt Riddle – EVOLVE 111*

So James Drake is not your typical indy wrestler. He doesn’t look athletic, he’s not the tallest dude, is pasty white, fat with a big ol beer belly, and just looks like you took somebody out of their job working blue collar somewhere and put him in the ring (his tagline is blue collar badass). 

He shined here though, working an incredible match with Matt Riddle (who was excellent in his own right). But this big dude stayed toe to toe despite being the underdog, and even showed off some hidden athleticism with multiple moonsaults, a hurricanrana counter, and even breaking out a styles clash. This match was action packed from bell to bell, and it just made me like this dude way more than I could have expected. Exiting to massive cheers despite the loss, James Drake is a testament that any body type can be a wrestler. This ruled!

*****1/2*


----------



## antoniomare007

YES to
*
Jake Lee vs Jun Akiyama - All Japan 9/17/18*

Took me a long ass time to finally watch this. A super cool sprint between the young kid and grumpy Uncle Jun. The match is as simple as can be: Lee wants to prove a point to the legend and Akiyama is not buying it. This was mostly strikes, with vicious kicks and knees (and some elbows). Korakuen being really into the action of course helped.


EDIT: Also YES to

*
Naoya Nomura vs Zeus - All Japan 9/17/18*

This one started exactly the same as Akiyama/Lee but it didn't have the strikes nor the intensity of that match. Instead, the last 6 minutes of this had a bomb throwing finishing sequence that had Korakuen (and myself) going crazy. That final portion of the match really elevated it and made this encounter worth a watch. It also felt like another step in Nomura's journey, as well as a good showing from Zeus as a legit main event guy.


----------



## MC

2018 was been a crazy year for rasslin. Companies got bigger, loads of new wrestlers came into the spot light and most importantly, there were many, many awesome matches.

*10) Kento Miyahara vs Zeus - AJPW (21/10) - ****3/4*
Fantastic match. I heard great things and I had to wait a few weeks before I could get to watch it and I wasn’t disappointed. The entrances were electric, really got the heart pumping for this one. The storytelling was simple but the wrestling made it great. Zeus was immense in this match, he showed tons of fire. He was focused, brutal in his offence and he came out looking like a star after it. Kento’s selling was key too. It wasn’t constantly feel your neck selling, it was a general slowing down of offence and limited mobility, he looked like he was thin ice making his comebacks. Fighting with desperation and doing anything he could. Great showing from both.

_*9) Go Shiozaki vs Takashi Sugiura - NOAH (18/08) - ****3/4*_
Now this is probably going to be a hit and miss for some. Some may like it, some may not. It depends on how you feel about the style. Me, I can watch a 40 minute match where there is hardly anything but striking however, others may find it boring. Whilst there was other thing like Shiozaki moving around like a Junior, hitting running planchas and moonsault, there was A LOT of striking. A match built around Go Shiozaki chopping Sugiura's chest until it's raw and Sugiura trying to break Go's jaw with his elbows/forearms, and I absolutely loved it l. Incredible match I thought. The only criticism I really have is the lack of high impact moves, a bit more of them and this could've been so much better but nevertheless, this was amazing.

*8) Miyu Yamashita vs. Yuu - TJP (25/08) - ****3/4*
Now I know what you’re thinking. This ruled so much. Very violent match with some nasty chops and kicks, suplexes. Top quality wrestling. A typical start, nothing really that special than the chops begin and the match turns into a brutal contest. Some vile sounding chops that turned the match into something great. Some awesome performances, Yuu in particular. She was an absolute beast. Laying into Miyu, putting herself about, being real focused on doing nothing but hurting her opponent. Lighting up Miyu's chest (turning it red by the end) with nasty chops which got louder and more and more viscous as she went on. Not letting Miyu rest, doing simple things like pulling her up by her throat, leaning on her neck. It was very compelling as was Miyu's comebacks. Selling everything Yuu did really well but also doing some great counters and striking sequences. The crowd eat it all up and so did I.

*7) Kazuchika Okada vs Hiroshi Tanahashi - NJPW (10/08) - ****3/4*
This flew by like a breeze. Tanahashi having Okada scouted every second of the match, no matter what Okada did, he couldn't get the better of Tanahashi. And the call backs, whether it was the ending of their last G1 match or the ending to their first match, they were down really well and created some dramatic moments. The near falls nearly gave me a heart attack. Okada selling was pretty awful, not that Tanahashi's was any better but the match was still fantastic. One of their best and one of the best in the G1.

_*6) Kazuchika Okada vs Hiroshi Tanahashi - NJPW (29/09) - ****3/4*_
High stakes match where you had no clue who was winning. Okada attacking the legs of Tanahashi, playing up Tanahashi being the favourite, being arrogant and showing loads of aggression in his attacks. Tanahashi basically on one leg the entire time whilst attacked Okada's leg out of desperation. Great back and forth towards the end with each other fighting for control, reversing each others big moves having a few call backs to their last matches. Overall a thrilling and compelling match with some good selling from both.

*5) Kota Ibushi vs Hiroshi Tanahashi - NJPW (12/08) - ****3/4*
Very intense match, Ibushi being ultra aggressive in the match, hitting his hard strikes and his nasty moonsault knees. Tanahashi and Ibushi both bring something out of each other. Some calls backs to their last match with the slapping sequences which was just brutal. The crowd was so hot for the match, very loud and split almost down the middle. Incredible match. Great finale as well. Poor Ibushi, no matter what he does, he just can't beat to Tanahashi. The Shibata stuff was a great moment too.

_*4) Kazuchika Okada vs Tetsuya Naito - NJPW (04/01) - ****3/4*_
Blah, blah, blah, Naito lost, bleh, bleh bleeeeeeh. The match was great. The atmosphere was on another level, the wrestling was awesome. The connected with each other so well, the storytelling was fantastic. The selling was subtle and smartly done (facial expressions, little spasms of pain, tiredness, etc). Fantastic finishing stretch with great drama throughout. 

_*3) Kazuchika Okada vs Hiroshi Tanahashi - NJPW (04/05) - ******_
The feud was beyond over done by this point and I know others were down on it but this, to me, still was one of the best matches of the year. One match that I was totally invested in from bell to bell, not one second where I was bored or disinterested. Everything interlinked with each other, Okada being dominant in the beginning, acting cocky a times, leading into a Tanahashi comeback which was excellent. A few call backs like there usually is and fantastic counters and that never felt forced or contrived, went along smoothly.

*2) Brock Lesnar vs Daniel Bryan - WWE (18/11) - ******
A dream match in every sense of the word. Everything from the entrance, Bryan's smug smile, his tremendous body language, his walk (if you can call it that), to the end. So much atmosphere, this was felt like a big match. The Dragon vs The Beast (!!!). Now, this could've easily flopped badly but this delivered and then some. Bryan starting off all cockily, baiting Brock, teasing him before Brock clobbered him and unleashed a mauling. Bryan sold everything to perfection. The way he went all deadweight, his bumping, his facial expressions. All fab. Brock was great too, hitting those nasty german suplexes, playing upto the crowd, reviling in the boos and milking it for what it was worth. And when it looked to be a squash, Bryan made one of the greatest comebacks I've seen in awhile, zeroing on the leg of Lesnar, still selling btw. Lesnar's bumping and selling were fantastic, he made Bryan look like an absolute killer. Phenomenal match by two of the greatest wrestlers for the past 20 years, maybe longer than that. One of the best match WWE has had in awhile.

*1) Masaaki Mochizuki vs. Kzy - Dragon Gate (07/02) - ******
One of the biggest thing that I look for in a match is the resemblance of a big match feel. It’s not necessary because some matches can wow you, but to have that aura around it is a special thing to have. And this match had that in abundance. Loads of build going into this match, Kzy slowly climbing up on the card in the past year being that underdog that is getting closer and closer to the title. Kzy pinning Mochizuki with his famous flash pin few weeks before this. They incorporate the build really well, especially towards the end. The match was excellent. Mochizuki’s work on Kzy’s ribs was incredible, very simple stuff like pressing on the rubs, giving it intense pressure. Restricted breathing and damaging the area for his dangerous kicks. Kzy working on the neck, weakening it to make his flash pins much more effective along with his elbow smash. Both selling the work really well. The ending was fantastic as well. Many close falls with the flash pins, including the one that Kzy pinned Mochi with few weeks earlier mixed with great striking sequences from Mochi. Simplistic but effective wrestler with great “storytelling” and great selling to boot.

Here is to hopefully another awesome year for 2019, lads. :brock​


----------



## SHIRLEY

My 2018 spreadsheet in Word Cloud form


----------



## Corey

@MC; you listed the Okada/Tanahashi match with the same date for all 3 bouts, just a heads up.


----------



## MC

Maybe it was just that good. (Or I was just being a lazy bastard and C+P'd the titles without changing the dates. I'll stick with the former )


----------



## NastyYaffa

Before I go to sleep, ladies & gents, here's the MOST YES'D MATCHES OF 2018 aka everything that 10 or more nominations:



> NJPW:
> *Roppongi 3K vs. The Young Bucks (Wrestle Kingdom 12) || YES = 14 ||*
> *Minoru Suzuki vs. Hirooki Goto (Wrestle Kingdom 12) || YES = 25 ||*
> *Marty Scurll vs. Hiromu Takahashi vs. KUSHIDA vs. Will Ospreay (Wrestle Kingdom 12) || YES = 19 ||*
> *Kenny Omega vs. Chris Jericho (Wrestle Kingdom 12) || YES = 33 ||*
> *Kazuchika Okada vs. Tetsuya Naito (Wrestle Kingdom 12) || YES = 26 ||*
> *Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Minoru Suzuki (The New Beginning in Sapporo) || YES = 17 ||*
> *Kenny Omega vs. Jay White (The New Beginning in Sapporo - Day 2) || YES = 11 ||*
> *Will Ospreay vs. Hiromu Takahashi (The New Beginning in Osaka) || YES = 12 ||*
> *Kazuchika Okada vs. SANADA (The New Beginning in Osaka) || YES = 14 ||*
> *Bullet Club vs. Golden Lovers (Honor Rising - Day 2) || YES = 11 ||*
> *Michael Elgin vs. Tomohiro Ishii (New Japan Cup - Day 1) || YES = 18 ||*
> *Kota Ibushi vs. YOSHI-HASHI (New Japan Cup - Day 3) || YES = 10 ||*
> *Tetsuya Naito vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (New Japan Cup - Day 3) || YES = 17 ||*
> * Kota Ibushi vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (New Japan Cup - Day 6) || YES = 14 ||*
> *SANADA vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (New Japan Cup - Day 8) || YES = 12 ||*
> *Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (New Japan Cup - Finals) || YES = 15 ||*
> *Golden Lovers vs. The Young Bucks (Strong Style Evolved) || YES = 27 ||*
> *Will Ospreay vs. Marty Scurll (Sakura Genesis) || YES = 16 ||*
> *Kazuchika Okada vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (Sakura Genesis) || YES = 19 ||*
> *Will Ospreay vs. KUSHIDA (Wrestling Dontaku - Day 2) || YES = 11 ||*
> *Kazuchika Okada vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (Wrestling Dontaku - Day 2) || YES = 17 ||*
> *Hiromu Takahashi vs. Taiji Ishimori (Best of the Super Jr. XXV - Finals) || YES = 18 ||*
> *Los Ingobernables de Japon vs. The Young Bucks (Dominion) || YES = 10 ||*
> *Will Ospreay vs. Hiromu Takahashi (Dominion) || YES = 16 ||*
> *Kazuchika Okada vs. Kenny Omega (Dominion) || YES = 30 ||*
> *Jay White vs. Juice Robinson (G1 Special in San Francisco) || YES = 19 ||*
> *Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Minoru Suzuki (G1 Climax 28 - Day 1) || YES = 13 ||*
> *Jay White vs. Kazuchika Okada (G1 Climax 28 - Day 1) || YES = 10 ||*
> *Kota Ibushi vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (G1 Climax 28 - Day 2) || YES = 18 ||*
> *Kenny Omega vs. Tetsuya Naito (G1 Climax 28 - Day 2) || YES = 22 ||*
> *Tetsuya Naito vs. Tomohiro Ishii (G1 Climax 28 - Day 4) || YES = 16 ||*
> *Hirooki Goto vs. Kenny Omega (G1 Climax 28 - Day 4) || YES = 10 ||*
> *SANADA vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (G1 Climax 28 - Day 6) || YES = 12 ||*
> *Juice Robinson vs. Tetsuya Naito (G1 Climax 28 - Day 6) || YES = 17 ||*
> *Hirooki Goto vs. Tomohiro Ishii (G1 Climax 28 - Day 6) || YES = 16 ||*
> *Tomohiro Ishii vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (G1 Climax 28 - Day 8) || YES = 10 ||*
> *Kota Ibushi vs. Tomohiro Ishii (G1 Climax 28 - Day 10) || YES = 20 ||*
> *Kenny Omega vs. Tomohiro Ishii (G1 Climax 28 - Day 14) || YES = 16 ||*
> *Kota Ibushi vs. Tetsuya Naito (G1 Climax 28 - Day 14) || YES = 14 ||*
> *Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kazuchika Okada (G1 Climax 28 - Day 17) || YES = 10 ||*
> *Kenny Omega vs. Kota Ibushi (G1 Climax 28 - Day 18) || YES = 15 ||*
> *Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kota Ibushi (G1 Climax 28 - Finals) || YES = 16 ||*
> *Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kazuchika Okada (Destruction in Kobe) || YES = 14 ||*
> *Golden Lovers vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Will Ospreay (NJPW Road to Tokyo Dome - Day 2) || YES = 10 ||*
> 
> Other Puro:
> *Mike Bailey vs. Shuji Ishikawa (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Shinjuku) || YES = 11 ||*
> 
> 
> Europe Indy:
> *WALTER vs. Timothy Thatcher (PROGRESS Chapter 62: Fear No More, Come To Dust) || YES = 21 ||*
> 
> WWE:
> *Adam Cole vs. Aleister Black (NXT Takeover: Philadelphia) || YES = 16 ||*
> *Andrade Almas vs. Johnny Gargano (NXT Takeover: Philadelphia) || YES = 38 ||*
> *30-Man Royal Rumble (Royal Rumble) || YES = 10 ||*
> *Adam Cole vs. EC3 vs. Killian Dain vs. Lars Sullivan vs. Ricochet vs. The Velveteen Dream (NXT Takeover: New Orleans) || YES = 23 ||*
> *Andrade Almas vs. Aleister Black (NXT Takeover: New Orleans) || YES = 20 ||*
> *Johnny Gargano vs. Tommaso Ciampa (NXT Takeover: New Orleans) || YES = 27 ||*
> *Kurt Angle & Ronda Rousey vs. Stephanie McMahon & Triple H (WrestleMania 34) || YES = 17 ||*
> *Seth Rollins vs. The Miz (Backlash) || YES = 12 ||*
> *The Undisputed Era vs. Danny Burch & Oney Lorcan (NXT Takeover: Chicago) || YES = 18 ||*
> *Johnny Gargano vs. Tommaso Ciampa (NXT Takeover: Chicago) || YES = 19 ||*
> *Moustache Mountain vs. The Undisputed Era (NXT 11/07) || YES = 10 ||*
> *Jeff Hardy vs. Randy Orton (Hell In A Cell) || YES = 14 ||*
> *Becky Lynch vs. Charlotte Flair (Evolution) || YES = 11 ||*
> *Aleister Black vs. Johnny Gargano (NXT Takeover: WarGames II) || YES = 14 ||*
> *Tommaso Ciampa vs. The Velveteen Dream (NXT Takeover: WarGames II) || YES = 13 ||*
> *Brock Lesnar vs. Daniel Bryan (Survivor Series) || YES = 18 ||*
> *Daniel Bryan vs. AJ Styles (TLC) || YES = 13 ||*
> 
> ROH:
> *Dalton Castle vs. Jay Lethal (16th Anniversary Show) || YES = 11 ||*


----------



## Dr. Middy

So thus the year of 2018 comes to and end, and holy hell was there a lot of great wrestling that was watched, which an unbelievable amount of excellent to incredible matches to boot. I only wish I had more time to watch them, but it was great fun to watch some new wrestlers I haven't followed much before, and it's a shame I had to miss so many matches I wanted to see. 

Thanks to everybody in this thread for making it fun to try and follow along all year long! :becky2

I ended up with a ton of matches this year I liked, really enjoyed, and flat out loved. So then...

*Middy's Favorite Matches of 2018​*
****** (The Just About Perfect)​*
*1. Kazuchika Okada vs Kenny Omega - NJPW: Dominion 2018​*
The grand finale to one of the most epic feuds I've ever seen, this match had everything I could ever ask for and then some. It was paced wonderfully, melding elements from all of their previous matches, providing some terrific teases and just tons of drama, and overall putting together one of the best pro wrestling bouts of the year and that I've ever seen. Watching Omega finally reach the pinnacle and dethrone one of the greatest title reigns I'll probably ever see in Okada's is something that is absolutely amazing in itself.

*2. Tomohiro Ishii vs Kota Ibushi - NJPW: G1 Climax 2018 - Night 10​*
I'm used to Ishii battles where he refuses to go down and beats the shit out of his opponents. I was not used to seeing this out of Ibushi, let alone done in a way where he looked even more like a killer and an immovable object than Ishii himself. What we got here was an amazing brutal fight, as these two guys destroyed one another with stiff throat chops and punches, tremendous counters, and no sells of each other's finishers. It was basically which guy could absorb the most punishment without breaking, and it was a treat to watch this. One of the best matches of the year!

*3. Golden Lovers (Kota Ibushi and Kenny Omega) vs The Young Bucks (Matt and Nick Jackson) - NJPW: Strong Style Evolved*​
This was the climax of the tension between all these four guys, and wow did they ever deliver one of the best storytelling driven matches of the year. It was a fever pitch chock full of emotion throughout, especially with how at times Matt and Kenny seemed apprehensive on laying into each other, while Ibushi and Nick couldn't care less (Also Matt's selling of his back was sublime) So many moments reflected this, capped off by an amazing near fall where Omega had Matt in the One Winged Angel and Matt was screaming at him to do it. An unbelievable spectacle, both in story and in-ring. 

*4. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Kazuchika Okada - NJPW: Destruction in Kobe 2018​*
Obviously this feud has transcended legendary status (and I still haven't even watched most of the matches they had prior to 2017), but for me this was my favorite clash they've done. We had no idea who would walk out the winner in this bout, but the story was simple yet amazing in Tanahashi needing to beat Okada to continue his quest leading to Wrestle Kingdom to reclaim his title. Both guys were tremendous throughout, with Okada acting more heelish, almost arrogant and methodical in nature, while Tanahashi just had some beautiful selling of his leg throughout as he was collapsing just to get from one end of the ring to the other. The finish was also simple, but done perfectly, and the post match was amazing as well. 

*5. Kenny Omega vs Tomohiro Ishii - NJPW: G1 Climax 28 - Night 14*​
I've seen and loved plenty of matches these two have dished out, but this match in particular went up to heights and drama I don't remember seeing before, and staying there for what seemed like almost the entire match. Their chemistry has become nothing short of near perfection, and they hit every move under the sun on one another, yet Ishii would not go down (his selling of his neck was just beautiful). We had moments that had me on the edge of my seat, like the crucifix pin counter that had me almost jumping in excitement, and that double stomp, holy hell. Perhaps the craziest match of the G1, and capped off with an amazing win by Ishii, who had a hell of a G1. 

*6. WALTER vs Timothy Thatcher - PROGRESS Wrestling Chapter 62: Fear No More, Come to Dust*​
On the topic of me liking matches where two guys beat the holy shit out of one another, I was introduced to Ringkampf this year. Both Timothy Thatcher and especially WALTER are tremendous as a team, willing to dominate and destroy anything in their paths. Put them together in a match, and you basically are asking for a violent clash, which is exactly what we got. These two put together a masterclass of brutality, with unbelievably stiff chops, forearms, lariats, head stomps, and the kitchen sink (including one chop to Thatcher's face that almost killed here). From bell to bell it was all brutal action as they just tried to kill each other, and WALTER came out on top. Just amazing. 

*7. Johnny Gargano vs Tommasso Ciampa - WWE NXT Takeover: New Orleans 2018​*
This was a feud teased forever, and we finally got it and man was the TV leading up to this great. From the entrances alone, with Ciampa coming out to near universal heat, you knew this was going to end up being a drama filled match, and boy did we get that in spades. We got brawling, a story they continually built on with callbacks (the DIY finisher by Gargano, the crutch as a finish), and some cool moments like when Gargano beat the shit out of Ciampa while keeping his tape grasped so he wouldn't go down. This was a tremendously great pro wrestling match and a wonderful story, and you can argue this was the peak (it has dropped off considerably from this point, but is still enjoyable overall).

*8. Golden Lovers (Kenny Omega and Kota Ibushi) vs Will Ospreay and Hiroshi Tanahashi - NJPW: Road to the Tokyo Dome - Night 2​*
To think this was a build up for two eventual Wrestle Kingdom matches, but by the end, it sure didn't seem that way. What we got was a masterclass in tag team wrestling, where everybody looked like a star as they built the animosity between Tanahashi and Omega. But this also was a star making performance by Ospreay, who by the end of the match, looked like a superstar that belonged comfortably in the ring with the other three. It was a match which just built and built, giving us amazing moments like Osperay's counter off Ibushi's hurricanrana off the top, and acting as the perfect match to build up antipation for when these guys clash in their singles matches. IT also teased what we could see in another match like Ospreay and Omega. This ruled!

*****3/4 (The Almost Perfect Matches)​*
*9. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Kota Ibushi - NJPW: G1 Climax 28 - Finals​*
These two had an unbelievably great match, revisiting the idea of the teacher in Tanahashi versus the student in Ibushi. They pushed each other past the point of no return here, putting everything out they could possibly think of, including one of the greatest segments I've ever seen when the traded palm strikes. Seeing Tanahashi gritting his teeth as he powerwalked Ibushi back into the corner and then beat the shit out of him was nothing sort of amazing. The only negatives I had here which made me not give it a perfect rating was the length, and how Ibushi sort of ignored the selling of his knees from the start. That being said, it was so good that is nearly negated any problems I had with the match as a whole. A wonderful finish to an amazing tournament.

*10. Charlotte vs Becky Lynch - WWE Evolution 2018*​
To start, there is personal bias involved in why this is so highly rated for me. But after being such a big fan of Becky Lynch for years now, watching her job out to the other four horsewomen, and then to Alexa, and then spending countless months in non-important matches where she was tasked with just making the other opponent look good, to see her given this sort of opportunity, with the organic crowd support she got behind her, turned this match into one of my favorite moments of the year. We got a hate filled, brutal TLC match where Charlotte and Becky just beat the piss out of one another, and it really felt like a proper blood feud with great drama. This didn't need all of the women empowerment stuff, it just was a tremendous TLC match with two women who have become two of the hottest stars in the company, and having Becky finally beat Charlotte clean as a sheet was an amazing sight. I loved, LOVED this.

(The rest of the ****3/4 matches in no particular order)



Spoiler: The Rest of the ****3/4 Matches



Taiji Ishimori vs Hiromu Takahashi - NJPW: Best of the Super Juniors – Finals
Kenny Omega vs Kota Ibushi - NJPW: G1 Climax 28 – Night 18
Undisputed Era (Rodrick Strong and Kyle O’ Reilly) vs Moustache Mountain (Trent Seven and Tyler Bate) – NXT TV 6/21/18
Tomohiro Ishii vs Hirooki Goto - NJPW: G1 Climax 28 – Night 6
Adam Cole vs Killian Dain vs Lars Sullivan vs Velveteen Dream vs EC3 vs Ricochet – NXT Takeover: New Orleans 2018
Johnny Gargano vs Andrade “Cien” Almas - NXT Takeover: Philadelphia 2018
Tetsuya Natio vs Kenny Omega - NJPW: G1 Climax 28 – Night 2
Will Osperay vs WALTER – OTT 4th Anniversary
Johnny Gargano vs Aleister Black – NXT Takeover: War Games 2018
Kenny Omega vs Chris Jericho - NJPW: Wrestle Kingdom 12




*****1/2 (The Great Matches)​*


Spoiler: ****1/2 Matches



Walter vs Zack Sabre Jr. – EVOLVE 99
Tommasso Ciampa vs Velveteen Dream – NXT Takeover: War Games 2018
Asuka vs Becky Lynch vs Charlotte – WWE TLC 2018
Juice Robinson vs Tetsuya Natio - NJPW: G1 Climax 28 – Night 6
Kazuchika Okada vs Hiroshi Tanahashi – NJPW: Wrestling Donataku 2018 – Night 2
Kazuchika Okada vs Tetsuya Naito - NJPW: Wrestle Kingdom 12
Tomohiro Ishii vs Minoru Suzuki - NJPW: Power Struggle 2018
James Drake vs Matt Riddle – EVOLVE 111
Minoru Suzuki vs Hiroshi Tanahashi - NJPW: The New Beginning in Sapporo 2018 – Night 1
Daniel Bryan vs Brock Lesnar – WWE Survivor Series 2018
WALTER vs Zack Sabre Jr. – PROGRESS Wrestling Chapter 67 – Bourbon is Also a Biscuit
Kazuchika Okada vs SANADA - NJPW: The New Beginning in Osaka 2018
Kota Ibushi vs Tetsuya Naito - NJPW: G1 Climax 28 – Night 14
Jordan Devlin vs Will Osperay – PROGRESS Wrestling Chapter 72: Got Got Need
Johnny Gargano vs Tommasso Ciampa - NXT Takeover: Chicago 2018
Jay White vs Juice Robinson - NJPW: G1 Special in San Francisco
Juice Robinson vs Hirooki Goto - NJPW: Road to Wrestling Dontaku Night 12
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Kazuchika Okada - NJPW: G1 Climax 28 – Night 17
Zack Sabre Jr. vs Tyler Bate – PROGRESS Wrestling Chapter 63: Take Me Underground
SANADA vs Kota Ibushi - NJPW: G1 Climax 28 – Night 8
Aleister Black vs Andrade “Cien” Almas - NXT Takeover: New Orleans 2018
Zack Sabre Jr. vs Tetsuya Natio - NJPW: G1 Climax 28 – Night 18
Undisputed Era (Kyle O’Reilly and Roderick Strong) vs. Danny Burch and Oney Lorcan – NXT Takeover: Chicago 2018
Kota Ibushi vs Zack Sabre Jr. - NJPW: G1 Climax 28 – Night 2
Kenny Omega vs SANADA - NJPW: G1 Climax 28 – Night 10
Tomohiro Ishii vs SANADA - NJPW: G1 Climax 28 – Night 18
Tomohiro Ishii vs Tetsuya Naito - NJPW: G1 Climax 28 – Night 4
Matt Riddle vs Will Osperay – OTT ScrapperMania 4
Kazuchika Okada vs Zack Sabre Jr. – NJPW: Sakura Genesis 2018
Tomohiro Ishii vs Kenny Omega – NJPW: Destruction in Hiroshima 2018
SANADA vs Zack Sabre Jr. - NJPW: New Japan Cup 2018 Night 8
Kenny Omega vs Pentagon Jr – ALL IN
Moustache Mountain (Tyler Bate and Trent Seven) vs Undisputed Era (Rodrick Strong and Kyle O’ Reilly) – NXT Takeover: Brooklyn 4
Shingo Takagi vs Shuji ishikawa – AJPW Champion Carnival – Tag 14
Golden Lovers (Kenny Omega and Kota Ibushi vs Bullet Club (Cody and Marty Scurll) - ROH/NJPW Honor Rising 2018 Day 1
Aleister Black vs Adam Cole - NXT Takeover: Philadelphia 2018
Hiromu Takahashi vs Dragon Lee - NJPW: Best of the Super Juniors – Night 6
Golden Lovers (Kenny Omega & Kota Ibushi) vs. Tomohiro Ishii & Will Ospreay – NJPW: Road to Destruction – Night 2
Marty Scurll vs Will Osperay – NJPW: Sakura Genesis 2018
El Desperado vs Hiromu Takahashi - NJPW: Best of the Super Juniors – Night 4
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Zack Sabre Jr. - NJPW: New Japan Cup 2018 Finals
SoCal Uncensored (Christopher Daniels, Frankie Kazarian & Scorpio Sky) vs. Flip Gordon & The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) – ROH Supercard of Honor XII
Zack Sabre Jr. vs Kota Ibushi - NJPW: New Japan Cup 2018 Night 6
Kota Ibushi vs YOSHI HASHI - NJPW: New Japan Cup 2018 Night 3



*****1/4 (The Really Good Matches)​*


Spoiler: ****1/4 Matches



Darby Allin vs Zack Sabre Jr. – EVOLVE 98
Kenny Omega vs Hirooki Goto - NJPW: G1 Climax 28 – Night 4	
Daniel Bryan vs Big E vs Samoa Joe vs The Miz vs Rusev – WWE Smackdown 6/19/18
Kairi Sane vs Shayna Baszler – NXT Takeover: Brooklyn 4
Jordan Devlin vs WALTER – OTT Wrestlerama 2
Ilja Dragunov & Shingo Takagi vs. Ringkampf (Timothy Thatcher & WALTER) – PWG Battle of Los Angeles 2018 – Night 1
Daniel Bryan vs AJ Styles – WWE Smackdown 10/30/18
Johnny Gargano vs Andrade “Cien” Almas – NXT TV 2/21/18
Pete Dunne vs Ricochet – NXT TV 9/19/18
Keith Lee vs Matt Riddle – EVOLVE 105
Will Osperay vs Adam Brooks - PROGRESS Wrestling Chapter 61: Don’t Touch Me… Don’t… Don’t Touch Me…
Pete Dunne vs Jack Gallagher - PROGRESS Chapter 60: Unboxing Live! 2 – Unbox Harder
EVIL vs Kazuchika Okada - NJPW: G1 Climax 28 – Night 15
Roppongi 3K (SHO & YOH) vs The Young Bucks – NJPW: Wrestle Kingdom 12
Hiromu Takahashi vs KUSHIDA vs Will Osperay vs Marty Scurll - NJPW: Wrestle Kingdom 12
BULLET CLUB (Hangman Page, Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) vs. SoCal Uncensored (Christopher Daniels, Frankie Kazarian & Scorpio Sky) – ROH 16th Anniversary Show
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Minoru Suzuki - NJPW: G1 Climax 28 – Night 1
YOSHI HASHI vs Kazuchika Okada - NJPW: G1 Climax 28 – Night 9
Kota Ibushi vs Hangman Page – ROH Supercard of Honor XII
British Strong Style (Pete Dunne & Trent Seven) vs David Starr & Matt Riddle - PROGRESS Wrestling Chapter 63: Take Me Underground
Tomohiro Ishii and Kazuchika Okada vs Golden Lovers (Kenny Omega and Kota Ibushi) – NJPW: Fighting Spirit Unleashed
Hirooki Goto vs Minoru Suzuki - NJPW: Wrestle Kingdom 12
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Jay White - NJPW Kings of Pro Wrestling 2018
Jeff Cobb vs Tomohiro Ishii - WrestleCon Mark Hitchcock Memorial SuperShow 2018
KUSHIDA vs SHO - NJPW: Best of the Super Juniors – Night 8
Rodrick Strong vs Pete Dunne – NXT TV 2/14/18
Ronda Rousey and Kurt Angle vs Triple H and Stephanie McMahon – WWE Wrestlemania 34
The Miz vs Seth Rollins vs Finn Balor – WWE Wrestlemania 34
Zack Sabre Jr. vs Kenny Omega - NJPW: G1 Climax 28 – Night 12
Mercedes Martinez vs Meiko Satomura - Mae Young Classic 2 – Episode 5
Kazuchika Okada vs Minoru Suzuki - NJPW: G1 Climax 28 – Night 13
AJ Styles vs Daniel Bryan – WWE TLC 2018
Hiromu Takahashi vs Will Osperay - NJPW: Dominon 2018
A-Kid vs Zack Sabre Jr. – Total Rumble 8
Zack Sabre Jr. vs Tomohiro Ishii - NJPW: G1 Climax 28 – Night 8
Moustache Mountain (Tyler Bate and Trent Seven) vs Suzuki Gun (Minoru Suzuki and Zack Sabre Jr) – Rev Pro – High Stakes 2018
KUSHIDA vs Marty Scurll – NJPW Kings of Pro Wrestling 2018
El Desperado vs Dragon Lee - NJPW: Best of the Super Juniors – Night 13
Will Osperay vs Marty Scurll – NJPW: Fighting Spirit Unleashed
Buddy Murphy and Tony Nese vs Lucha House Party (Lince Dorado and Gran Metalik) – WWE 205 Live 8/21/18
Will Osperay vs KUSHIDA – NJPW: Wrestling Dontaku 2018 – Night 2
Shayna Bazyler vs Kairi Sane – WWE Evolution
WALTER vs Brody King – PWG Threemendous V
Kota Ibushi vs Cody - NJPW: Wrestle Kingdom 12
The Young Bucks (Matt and Nick Jackson) vs LIJ (SANADA and EVIL) – NJPW: Dominon 2018
Ryusuke Taguchi vs Hiromu Takahashi - NJPW: Best of the Super Juniors – Night 8
Ringkampf (Timothy Thatcher & WALTER) vs. Violence Unlimited (Brody King & Tyler Bateman) – PWG All Star Weekend 14 – Night 1
Will Osperay vs Taiji Ishimori - NJPW: Best of the Super Juniors – Night 1
Roppongi 3K (SHO & YOH) vs The Young Bucks (Nick and Matt Jackson) – NJPW: The New Beginning in Sapporo 2018 – Night 2
The Chosen Bros (Jeff Cobb & Matt Riddle) vs. The Rascalz (Dezmond Xavier & Zachary Wentz) vs. The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) - PWG All Star Weekend 14 – Night 1
SHO vs Hiromu Takahashi - NJPW: Best of the Super Juniors – Night 12
Tomohiro Ishii vs Michael Elgin – NJPW: New Japan Cup 2018 Night 1
Matt Riddle vs Zack Sabre Jr. – EVOLVE 102
Hiromu Takahashi vs Will Osperay - NJPW: The New Beginning in Osaka 2018
Matt Riddle vs James Drake – EVOLVE 100



***** (The Good Matches)*​


Spoiler: **** Matches



Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Juice Robinson - NJPW: New Japan Cup 2018 Night 7
Zack Sabre Jr. vs Toru Yano - NJPW: G1 Climax 28 – Night 4
Pete Dunne vs Kyle O’Reilly – NXT TV 6/13/18
Seth Rollins vs The Miz – WWE Backlash 2018
Ricochet vs Velveteen Dream - NXT Takeover: Chicago 2018
Danny Burch, Oney Lorcan, and Pete Dunne vs Kyle O'Reilly, Adam Cole, and Roderick Strong – NXT TV 5/16/18
Seth Rollins vs Dolph Ziggler – WWE Summerslam 2018
AJ Styles vs John Cena – WWE Smackdown 2/27/18
Tomohiro Ishii vs Zack Sabre Jr. - Rev Pro at Wrestlecon 2018
Dakota Kai vs Shayna Baszler – WWE NXT 12/5/18
Adam Cole vs Ricochet – NXT Takeover: Brooklyn 4
Daisuke Nakemoto vs Keith Lee – WWN Mercury Rising 2018
Daisuke Sekimoto vs Hideki Suzuki – BJW: Big Japan Full Metal 
Shayna Baelzer vs Ember Moon - NXT Takeover: New Orleans 2018
AJ Styles vs Shinsuke Nakamura – WWE Money in the Bank 2018
Tetsuya Naito vs YOSHI HASHI – NJPW: The New Beginning in Osaka 2018
Meiko Satomura vs Killer Kelly – Mae Young Classic 2 – Episode 1
Keith Lee vs Matt Riddle – PWG Neon Knights 2018
Mayu Iwatani vs Deonna Purrazzo – ROH TV
Ronda Rousey vs Nia Jax – WWE TLC 2018
Joey Janela vs Hangman Page – ALL IN
Golden Lovers (Kenny Omega and Kota Ibushi) & Chase Owens vs Bullet Club (Cody, Marty Scurll and Hangman Page) – ROH/NJPW Honor Rising 2018 Day 1
Buddy Murphy vs Mustafa Ali – WWE Survivor Series 2018
Ronda Rousey vs Charlotte – WWE Survivor Series 2018
Guerillas of Destiny (Tame Tonga and Tonga Loa) vs The Young Bucks (Matt and Nick Jackson) – NJPW Fighting Spirit Unleashed
Tomohiro Ishii vs Juice Robinson - NJPW: G1 Climax 28 – Night 16
Mens Royal Rumble Match – WWE Royal Rumble 2018
Bandido & Flamita vs Rey Fenix and Rey Horus - WrestleCon Mark Hitchcock Memorial SuperShow 2018
Jay White vs Kazuchika Okada - NJPW: G1 Climax 28 – Night 1
Authors of Pain vs Undisputed Era (Bobby Fish and Kyle O’ Reilly) – NXT Takeover: Philadelphia 2018
Jay White vs Hangman Page - NJPW: G1 Climax 28 – Night 11
Undisputed Era vs Pete Dunne, Ricochet, and War Raiders – NXT Takeover: War Games 2018
Trent Baretta vs Beer City Bruiser vs Dalton Castle - ROH/NJPW Honor Rising 2018 Day 1
WALTER vs Yuji Nagata – NJPW/Rev Pro: Strong Style Evolved UK
Randy Orton vs Jeff Hardy – WWE HIAC 2018
Dragon Lee vs Hiromu Takahashi - NJPW: G1 Special in San Francisco
Kairi Sane vs Shayna Baszler – NXT Takeover: War Games 2018
Zack Sabre Jr. vs Juice Robinson - NJPW: G1 Climax 28 – Night 14
Shinsuke Nakamura vs AJ Styles – WWE Smackdown Live 5/15/18
Travis Banks vs Will Osperay – PROGRESS Chapter 60: Unboxing Live! 2 – Unbox Harder
Juice Robinson vs Kenny Omega - NJPW: G1 Climax 28 – Night 8
Matt Riddle vs Will Osperay – WWN Mercury Rising 2018
Jonah Rock vs Zack Sabre Jr. – PROGRESS Wrestling Chapter 64: Thunderbastards Are Go!
Chris Brookes vs Trent Seven vs Zack Sabre Jr. - PROGRESS Chapter 62: Fear No More, Come To Dust
The Young Bucks (Nick and Matt Jackson) vs SANADA and EVIL – NJPW: G1 Special in San Francisco 
Pete Dunne vs Ricochet vs Adam Cole – NXT TV 10/10/18
Jay White vs Hiroshi Tanahashi - NJPW: G1 Climax 28 – Night 3
Chris Brookes vs. Eddie Dennis vs. Mark Andrews vs. Morgan Webster vs. Pete Dunne vs. TK Cooper vs. Trent Seven vs. Tyler Bate - PROGRESS Chapter 62: Fear No More, Come To Dust
Travis Banks vs Chris Brookes - PROGRESS Wrestling Chapter 61: Don’t Touch Me… Don’t… Don’t Touch Me…
EVIL vs Michael Elgin – NJPW: G1 Climax 28 – Night 1
Flip Gordon vs ACH – NJPW: Best of the Super Juniors – Night 1
Cody vs Kenny Omega - NJPW: G1 Special in San Francisco
Travis Banks vs TK Cooper - PROGRESS Chapter 62: Fear No More, Come To Dust
Togi Makabe vs Minoru Suzuki - NJPW: G1 Climax 28 – Night 3
SANADA vs Tetsuya Naito - NJPW: G1 Climax 28 – Night 16
Hirooki Goto vs SANADA - NJPW: G1 Climax 28 – Night 2
BULLET CLUB (Cody & Hangman Page) vs. Golden Lovers (Kenny Omega & Kota Ibushi) – NJPW: Sakura Genesis 2018
Tetsuya Naito vs Zack Sabre Jr. - NJPW: Power Struggle 2018
KUSHIDA vs Dragon Lee - NJPW: Best of the Super Juniors – Night 12
Becky Lynch vs Charlotte Flair – WWE Smackdown 10/09/18
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs YOSHI HASHI - NJPW: G1 Climax 28 – Night 11
Kazuchika Okada vs Michael Elgin - NJPW: G1 Climax 28 – Night 11
Chris Jericho vs Tetsuya Naito - NJPW: Dominon 2018
Aleister Black vs Johnny Gargano – WWE NXT 12/19/18
Hangman Page vs Minoru Suzuki - NJPW: G1 Climax 28 – Night 15
AR Fox vs Matt Riddle – EVOLVE 98
Kota Ibushi vs Cody vs Kenny Omega - NJPW Kings of Pro Wrestling 2018
Will Osperay vs Mark Andrews – Rev Pro – High Stakes 2018
Hirooki Goto vs Kota Ibushi - NJPW: G1 Climax 28 – Night 12
Keith Lee vs Zack Sabre Jr. – PWG: Mystery Vortex V
Chris Sabin vs Ryusuke Taguchi - NJPW: Best of the Super Juniors – Night 13
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Michael Elgin - NJPW: G1 Climax 28 – Night 15
Tom Lawlor vs WALTER – Matt Riddle’s Bloodsport 2018
Los Ingobernables de Japon (BUSHI, EVIL, Hiromu Takahashi, SANADA & Tetsuya Naito) vs CHAOS (Gedo, Hirooki Goto, Kazuchika Okada, Will Ospreay & YOSHI-HASHI) – NJPW: Road to the New Beginning: Night 6
Zack Sabre Jr. vs Tetsuya Naito - NJPW: New Japan Cup 2018 Night 3
Otis Dozovic vs Tommasso Ciampa – NXT TV 9/26/18
Ringkampf (Timothy Thatcher and WALTER) vs The Chosen Bros (Matt Riddle and Jeff Cobb) – PWG: Mystery Vortex V
Will Osperay vs YOH - NJPW: Best of the Super Juniors – Night 5
Mark Davis vs WALTER - PROGRESS Wrestling Chapter 63: Take Me Underground
PCO vs WALTER – Joey Janela’s Spring Break 2018
Samoa Joe vs AJ Styles – WWE Super Showdown
Will Osperay vs Flip Gordon - NJPW: Best of the Super Juniors – Night 13
Minoru Suzuki vs Matt Riddle – Matt Riddle’s Bloodsport 2018
Will Osperay vs Taichi – NJPW World Tag League Finals 2018
Samoa Joe vs AJ Styles – WWE Summerslam 2018
Kota Ibushi vs Hirooki Goto – NJPW World Tag League Finals 2018
Toni Storm vs Meiko Satomura - Mae Young Classic 2 – Episode 8
Toa Henare vs Tomohiro Ishii – NJPW: Road to Wrestling Dontaku
The Miz vs Daniel Bryan – WWE Summerslam 2018
YOH vs Taiji Ishimori - NJPW: Best of the Super Juniors – Night 13
Zack Sabre Jr. vs SANADA - NJPW: G1 Climax 28 – Night 6
Asuka vs Charlotte – WWE Wrestlemania 34
Marty Scurll vs YOH - NJPW: Best of the Super Juniors – Night 13
Pete Dunne vs Zack Gibson – NXT TV 8/22/18
Cedric Alexander vs TJP – WWE 205 Live 2/27/18
Tyler Bate vs TJP – WWE 205 Live 1/30/18
KUSHIDA vs Hiromu Takahashi - NJPW: Best of the Super Juniors – Night 13
Seth Rollins vs Kevin Owens – WWE Raw 8/27/18
LIJ (BUSHI & Shingo Takagi) vs. Roppongi 3K (SHO & YOH) vs. Suzuki-gun (El Desperado & Yoshinobu Kanemaru) – NJPW: Power Struggle 2018
Hideo Itami vs Rodrick Strong – WWE 205 Live 2/6/18
Buddy Murphy vs Cedric Alexander – WWE Super Showdown
Tyler Bate vs Rodrick Strong – NXT TV 1/31/18
Togi Makabe vs Minoru Suzuki – NJPW 46th Anniversary Show
Marty Scurll vs KUSHIDA - NJPW: Best of the Super Juniors – Night 4
Sasha Banks vs Asuka – WWE RAW 1/29/18
Hangman Page vs Jay White – NJPW Strong Style Evolved 
Hiromu Takahashi vs Marty Scurll - NJPW: Best of the Super Juniors – Night 2
Rey Mysterio Jr., Rey Fenix and Bandito vs Young Bucks and Kota Ibushi – ALL IN
Will Osperay vs ACH - NJPW: Best of the Super Juniors – Night 3
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Taichi - NJPW: New Japan Cup 2018 Night 2
Kazuchika Okada and Tomohiro Ishii vs Minoru Suzuki and Zack Sabre Jr. – NJPW Strong Style Evolved
Shinsuke Nakamura vs AJ Styles – WWE Wrestlemania 34
Daisuke Sekimoto & Munenori Sawa vs. Ringkampf (Timothy Thatcher & WALTER) – EVOLVE 102



****3/4 (Just Missed The Cut)*​


Spoiler: ***3/4 Matches



Matt Riddle vs Jaka – EVOLVE 99
Becky Lynch vs Charlotte Flair – WWE Super Showdown
Kazuchika Okada vs Marty Scurll – ALL IN
SHO vs Dragon Lee - NJPW: Best of the Super Juniors – Night 2
Grizzled Young Veterans (James Drake & Zack Gibson) (c) vs. Moustache Mountain (Trent Seven & Tyler Bate) – PROGRESS Wrestling Chapter 66 – Mardi Graps
Women’s Money in the Bank Match – WWE Money in the Bank 2018
Johnny Gargano vs Tommaso Ciampa – NXT Takeover: Brooklyn 4
Catch Point (Chris Dickinson & Jaka) vs Ringkampf (Timothy Thatcher & WALTER) - WWN Mercury Rising 2018
Joseph Connors vs Pete Dunne - PROGRESS Wrestling Chapter 61: Don’t Touch Me… Don’t… Don’t Touch Me…
Kenny Omega vs Jay White - NJPW: The New Beginning in Sapporo 2018 – Night 2
Adam Cole vs Danny Burch – NXT TV 7/4/18
Io Shirai vs Toni Storm – WWE Evolution 
Kenny Omega vs Cody – ROH Supercard of Honor XII
Cody vs Juice Robinson – NJPW: Fighting Spirit Unleashed
Nikki Cross vs Bianca Bel Air – NXT 10/18/18
Rachel Evers vs Hiroyo Matsumoto – Mae Young Classic 2 – Episode 4
AJ Styles – Andrade “Cien” Almas – WWE Smackdown 9/18/18
Rodrick Strong and Pete Dunne vs Oney Lorcan and Danny Burch – NXT TV
Jeff Cobb vs Minoru Suzuki – Rev Pro at Wrestlecon 2018
Johnny Gargano vs EC3 – NXT TV 7/4/18
Kota Ibushi vs Toru Yano - NJPW: G1 Climax 28 – Night 6
Jay White vs Michael Elgin - NJPW: G1 Climax 28 – Night 5
Hiroyo Matsumoto vs Toni Storm - Mae Young Classic 2 – Episode 5
Travis Banks vs Matt Riddle - PROGRESS Wrestling Chapter 64: Thunderbastards Are Go!
Grizzled Young Veterans (James Drake & Zack Gibson) vs. Moustache Mountain (Trent Seven & Tyler Bate) - PROGRESS Wrestling Chapter 61: Don’t Touch Me… Don’t… Don’t Touch Me…
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Bad Luck Fale - NJPW: G1 Climax 28 – Night 5
Chris Sabin vs SHO - NJPW: Best of the Super Juniors – Night 4
Kazuchika Okada vs Hangman Page - NJPW: G1 Climax 28 – Night 5
CHAOS (Will Ospreay & YOSHI-HASHI) vs. Los Ingobernables de Japon (Hiromu Takahashi & Tetsuya Naito) – NJPW: The New Beginning in Sapporo 2018 – Night 1
EVIL vs Chris Jericho - NJPW: Power Struggle 2018
AJ Styles vs Sami Zayn & Kevin Owens – WWE Royal Rumble 2018
Lince Dorado vs Kalisto – WWE 205 Live 2/6/18
Yoshinobu Kanemaru vs Will Osperay - NJPW: Best of the Super Juniors – Night 9
Marty Scurll vs Dragon Lee - NJPW: Best of the Super Juniors – Night 10
Mark Andrews vs Akira Tozawa – WWE 205 Live 2/13/18
Kota Ibushi vs Juice Robinson - NJPW: G1 Climax 28 – Night 4
SANADA vs Juice Robinson - NJPW: G1 Climax 28 – Night 12
Chris Sabin vs Hiromu Takahashi - NJPW: Best of the Super Juniors – Night 10
Hirooki Goto vs Juice Robinson - NJPW: G1 Climax 28 – Night 18
Juice Robinson vs Michael Elgin - NJPW: New Japan Cup 2018 Night 5
CHAOS (Gedo, Hirooki Goto, Kazuchika Okada, Will Ospreay & YOSHI-HASHI) vs. Los Ingobernables de Japon (BUSHI, EVIL, Hiromu Takahashi, SANADA & Tetsuya Naito) – NJPW: The New Beginning in Sapporo 2018 – Night 2
Keith Lee vs Christ Dickerson – EVOLVE 99
Los Ingobernables de Japon (EVIL & SANADA) vs CHAOS (Hirooki Goto & Kazuchika Okada) – NJPW: Road to the New Beginning – Night 7
Taichi vs Tetsuya Naito – NJPW 46th Anniversary Show
Rusev and Aiden English vs The New Day – WWE HIAC 2018
Travis Banks vs TK Cooper vs Chris Brookes - PROGRESS Wrestling Chapter 63: Take Me Underground
ACH vs Toshinobu Kanemaru – NJPW: Best of the Super Juniors – Night 5
Michael Elgin vs YOSHI HASHI - NJPW: G1 Climax 28 – Night 7
Becky Lynch vs Charlotte vs Carmella – WWE Summerslam 2018
Tetsuya Naito vs Hirooki Goto - NJPW: G1 Climax 28 – Night 10
Togi Makabe vs Kazuchika Okada - NJPW: G1 Climax 28 – Night 7
LIJ (BUSHI, SANADA, Hiromu Takahashi, and Tetsuya Naito) vs Hiroshi Tanahashi, Dragon Lee, Risuke Taguchi, and KUSHIDA – NJPW Strong Style Evolved
AR Fox vs Keith LEE – EVOLVE 100
EVIL vs Hiroshi Tanahashi - NJPW: G1 Climax 28 – Night 13
Catch Point (Dominic Garrini & Tracy Williams) vs. Ringkampf (Timothy Thatcher & WALTER) – EVOLVE 98
Tracy Williams vs Anthony Henry – EVOLVE 100


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Dolph Ziggler vs Drew McIntyre Steel Cage match on the Raw (12/31/18) episode.

I gave this very good match a 7.5/10 



DammitC said:


> Anyway, since some of you guys are doing your top lists for this year, I figured that I do the same too
> 
> Note: I've seen few matches from outside wrestling promotions that took place in 2018, so I'll just italicize the ones that I've seen this year.
> 
> Here is my list:
> 
> *10/10:*
> 
> - _Kenny Omega vs Chris Jericho (Wrestle Kingdom 12)_
> - Undisputed Era vs War Raiders/Pete Dunne/Ricochet WarGames match (NXT TakeOver: WarGames)
> 
> *9.5/10:*
> 
> - Johnny Gargano vs Tommaso Ciampa Unsanctioned match (NXT TakeOver: New Orleans)
> - EC3 vs Killain Dain vs Adam Cole vs Velveteen Dream vs Lars Sullivan vs Ricochet Ladder match for the NXT North American title (NXT TakeOver: New Orleans)
> - Ricochet vs Adam Cole vs Pete Dunne for the NXT North American title (NXT 10/10/18)
> 
> *9/10:*
> 
> - Andrade Cien Almas vs Johnny Gargano for the NXT title (NXT TakeOver: Philadelphia)
> - Johnny Gargano vs Tommaso Ciampa Chicago Street Fight (NXT TakeOver: Chicago)
> - Daniel Bryan vs Big E vs Samoa Joe vs The Miz vs Rusev Gauntlet match (Smackdown 6/19/18)
> - Johnny Gargano vs Aleister Black (NXT TakeOver: WarGames)
> - Tommaso Ciampa vs Velveteen Dream for the NXT title (NXT TakeOver: WarGames)
> 
> *8.5/10:*
> 
> - Men's Rumble match (Royal Rumble)
> - Bar vs New Day (Smackdown 8/7/18)
> - Tommaso Ciampa vs Johnny Gargano Last Man Standing match for the NXT title (NXT TakeOver: Brooklyn)
> - _Kenny Omega vs Penta El Zero (All In)_
> - _Marty Scurll vs Kazuchika Okada (All In)_
> - Tommaso Ciampa vs Johnny Gargano vs Adam Cole for the NXT title (NXT house event 9/8/18)
> - Ricochet vs Pete Dunne for the NXT North American title and NXT United Kingdom title (NXT 9/19/18)
> - Shield vs Braun Strowman/Dolph Ziggler/Drew McIntyre (Raw 10/8/18)
> - Becky Lynch vs Charlotte Flair Last Woman Standing match for the Smackdown Women's title (Evolution)
> - Daniel Bryan vs AJ Styles for the WWE title (TLC)
> - Alicia Fox vs Bayley vs Dana Brooke vs Mickie James vs Ember Moon vs Natalya vs Ruby Riott vs Sasha Banks Gauntlet match (Raw 12/17/18)
> 
> 
> *8/10:*
> 
> - Sanity vs Undisputed Era 6-Man Tornado Tag match (NXT 2/7/18)
> - Bray Wyatt vs Matt Hardy vs Apollo Crews vs Seth Rollins vs Finn Balor (Raw 2/12/18)
> - Pete Dunne vs Roderick Strong for the NXT United Kingdom title (NXT 2/14/18)
> - Roman Reigns vs Seth Rollins vs John Cena vs Elias vs Finn Balor vs The Miz vs Braun Strowman Gauntlet match (Raw 2/19/18)
> - Finn Balor vs Seth Rollins (Raw 4/2/18)
> - The Miz vs Seth Rollins vs Finn Balor for the Intercontinental title (Wrestlemania 34)
> - Mustafa Ali vs TJP vs Drew Gulak vs Tony Nese vs Kalisto Gauntlet match (205 Live 4/24/18)
> - Seth Rollins vs Finn Balor for the Intercontinental title (Raw 4/30/18)
> - Jeff Hardy vs The Miz (Smackdown 5/8/18)
> - Cedric Alexander vs Buddy Murphy for the Cruiserweight title (205 Live 5/29/18)
> - Undisputed Era vs Oney Lorcan/Danny Burch for the NXT Tag titles (NXT TakeOver: Chicago)
> - AJ Styles vs Shinsuke Nakamura Last Man Standing match for the WWE title (Money in the Bank)
> - Mustafa Ali vs Buddy Murphy vs Hideo Itami (205 Live 6/19/18)
> - Moustache Mountain/Ricochet vs Undisputed Era (NXT 6/27/18)
> - Mustafa Ali vs Buddy Murphy No DQ match (205 Live 7/3/18)
> - Aleister Black vs Tommaso Ciampa for the NXT title (NXT 7/25/18)
> - Undisputed Era vs Moustache Mountain for the NXT Tag titles (NXT TakeOver: Brooklyn)
> - Lucha House Party vs Tony Nese/Buddy Murphy (205 Live 8/21/18)
> - _Rey Mysterio/Rey Fenix/Bandido vs Golden Elite (All In)_
> - Dolph Ziggler/Drew McIntyre vs Seth Rollins/Dean Ambrose for the Raw Tag titles (Raw 10/22/18)
> - AJ Styles vs Daniel Bryan for the WWE title (Smackdown 10/30/18)
> - New Day/Club/Colons/Sanity/Usos vs Revival/Lucha House Party/Ascension/B Team/Bobby Roode & Chad Gable Elimination match (Survivor Series)
> - Becky Lynch vs Asuka vs Charlotte Flair TLC match for the Smackdown Women's title (TLC)
> - Drew Gulak/Jack Gallagher vs Akira Tozawa/Brian Kendrick Tag Team Street Fight match (205 Live 12/19/18)
> - Aleister Black vs Johnny Gargano Steel Cage match (NXT 12/19/18)
> 
> Here is the rest that didn't get a YES, but are matches I thought were worth recommending:
> 
> *7.5/10:*
> 
> - Aleister Black vs Adam Cole Extreme Rules match (NXT TakeOver: Philadelphia)
> - Tyler Bate vs TJP (205 Live 1/30/18)
> - Hideo Itami vs Roderick Strong (205 Live 2/6/18)
> - Tony Nese vs Drew Gulak (205 Live 2/13/18)
> - Mustafa Ali vs Jack Gallagher (205 Live 2/20/18)
> - John Cena vs AJ Styles (Smackdown 2/27/18)
> - Roderick Strong vs Cedric Alexander (205 Live 3/13/18)
> - Kalisto vs Akira Tozawa vs TJP vs Buddy Murphy (205 Live 3/27/18)
> - Andrade Cien Almas vs Aleister Black for the NXT title (NXT TakeOver: New Orleans)
> - Charlotte Flair vs Asuka for the Smackdown Women's title (Wrestlemania 34)
> - Seth Rollins vs Finn Balor vs Samoa Joe vs The Miz Ladder match for the Intercontinental title (Greatest Royal Rumble)
> - 50-Man Rumble match (Greatest Royal Rumble)
> - Seth Rollins vs The Miz for the Intercontinental title (Backlash)
> - Seth Rollins vs Kevin Owens for the Intercontinental title (Raw 5/14/18)
> - Shinsuke Nakamura vs AJ Styles (Smackdown 5/15/18)
> - Sasha Banks vs Ember Moon vs Natalya vs Alexa Bliss (Raw 6/11/18)
> - Finn Balor vs Bobby Roode vs Kevin Owens vs Braun Strowman (Raw 6/11/18)
> - Lucha House Party vs Drew Gulak/Jack Gallagher/Brian Kendrick (205 Live 6/12/18)
> - Pete Dunne vs Kyle O'Reilly for the NXT United Kingdom title (NXT 6/13/18)
> - Velveteen Dream vs Ricochet (NXT TakeOver: Chicago)
> - Samoa Joe vs Finn Balor vs Rusev vs Kevin Owens vs Bobby Roode vs The Miz vs Braun Strowman vs Kofi Kingston Men's Money in the Bank match (Money in the Bank)
> - Seth Rollins vs Dolph Ziggler for the Intercontinental title (Raw 6/18/18)
> - Dolph Ziggler vs Seth Rollins for the Intercontinental title (Raw 6/25/18)
> - Moustache Mountain vs Undisputed Era for the NXT Tag titles (NXT 7/11/18)
> - Drew McIntyre vs Finn Balor vs Roman Reigns (Raw 7/16/18)
> - Mustafa Ali vs Drew Gulak vs Hideo Itami vs TJP (205 Live 7/24/18)
> - Mustafa Ali vs Hideo Itami (205 Live 8/7/18)
> - Daniel Bryan vs The Miz (Summerslam)
> - _Nick Aldis vs Cody Rhodes for the NWA World Heavyweight title (All In)_
> - _Joey Janela vs Adam Page Chicago Street Fight (All In)_
> - Velveteen Dream vs Johnny Gargano (NXT 9/5/18)
> - Shield vs Baron Corbin/AOP (Raw 9/24/18)
> - Mustafa Ali vs Hideo Itami (205 Live 9/26/18)
> - TJP vs Gran Metalik vs Lio Rush vs Tony Nese vs Cedric Alexander (205 Live 10/17/18)
> - Undisputed Era vs War Raiders for the NXT Tag titles (NXT 10/17/18)
> - Mustafa Ali vs Tony Nese (205 Live 10/31/18)
> - Noam Dar vs Zack Gibson (NXT UK 10/31/18)
> - Pete Dunne vs Danny Burch for the NXT United Kingdom title (NXT UK 11/7/18)
> - Pete Dunne vs Jordan Devlin for the NXT United Kingdom title (NXT UK 11/28/18)
> - Lucha House Party vs Mike Kanellis/TJP Tornado Tag match (205 Live 12/5/18)
> - Seth Rollins vs Baron Corbin TLC match for the Intercontinental title (Raw 12/10/18)
> - Shinsuke Nakamura vs Rusev for the United States title (Smackdown 12/25/18)
> - Dolph Ziggler vs Drew McIntyre Steel Cage match (Raw 12/31/18)
> 
> 
> *7/10:* (the "higher/stronger" 7's)
> 
> - Triple H/Stephanie McMahon vs Kurt Angle/Ronda Rousey (Wrestlemania 34)
> - Oney Lorcan/Danny Burch/Pete Dunne vs Undisputed Era (NXT 5/16/18)
> - Bar/Miz vs New Day (Smackdown 5/29/18)
> - Samoa Joe vs Big Cass vs Daniel Bryan (Smackdown 5/29/18)
> - Seth Rollins vs Drew McIntyre (Raw 7/9/18)
> - Finn Balor vs Baron Corbin (Raw 7/30/18)
> - Roman Reigns vs Finn Balor for the Universal title (Raw 8/20/18)
> - Seth Rollins vs Kevin Owens for the Intercontinental title (Raw 8/27/18)
> - Buddy Murphy vs Kalisto (205 Live 8/28/18)
> - Andrade Cien Almas vs AJ Styles (Smackdown 9/18/18)
> - AJ Styles vs Samoa Joe for the WWE title (Super Show-Down)
> - Toni Storm vs Meiko Satomura (Mae Young Classic 10/24/18)
> - New Day vs Usos (Smackdown 11/6/18)
> - AJ Styles vs Daniel Bryan for the WWE title (Smackdown 11/13/18)
> - Charlotte Flair vs Ronda Rousey (Survivor Series)
> - Bar vs New Day vs Usos for the Smackdown Tag titles (TLC)
> - Daniel Bryan/Andrade Cien Almas vs Mustafa Ali/AJ Styles (Smackdown 12/18/18)


I just added tonight's Steel Cage match into my updated MOTY list


----------



## FROSTY

DammitC said:


> I give a No, but strongly recommended to Dolph Ziggler vs Drew McIntyre Steel Cage match on the Raw (12/31/18) episode.
> 
> I gave this very good match a 7.5/10
> 
> 
> 
> I just added tonight's Steel Cage match into my updated MOTY list


Did you not watch Okada vs Omega from Dominion this year, or did you just not think very highly of it?


----------



## DammitChrist

FROSTED TARASENK O's said:


> Did you not watch Okada vs Omega from Dominion this year, or did you just not think very highly of it?


Nah, I haven’t seen that match 

You bet that I’d have it on my list if I saw that match :lol


----------



## FROSTY

Dr. Bexmas said:


> So thus the year of 2018 comes to and end, and holy hell was there a lot of great wrestling that was watched, which an unbelievable amount of excellent to incredible matches to boot. I only wish I had more time to watch them, but it was great fun to watch some new wrestlers I haven't followed much before, and it's a shame I had to miss so many matches I wanted to see.
> 
> Thanks to everybody in this thread for making it fun to try and follow along all year long! :becky2
> 
> I ended up with a ton of matches this year I liked, really enjoyed, and flat out loved. So then...
> 
> *Middy's Favorite Matches of 2018​*
> ****** (The Just About Perfect)​*
> *1. Kazuchika Okada vs Kenny Omega - NJPW: Dominion 2018​*
> The grand finale to one of the most epic feuds I've ever seen, this match had everything I could ever ask for and then some. It was paced wonderfully, melding elements from all of their previous matches, providing some terrific teases and just tons of drama, and overall putting together one of the best pro wrestling bouts of the year and that I've ever seen. Watching Omega finally reach the pinnacle and dethrone one of the greatest title reigns I'll probably ever see in Okada's is something that is absolutely amazing in itself.
> 
> *2. Tomohiro Ishii vs Kota Ibushi - NJPW: G1 Climax 2018 - Night 10​*
> I'm used to Ishii battles where he refuses to go down and beats the shit out of his opponents. I was not used to seeing this out of Ibushi, let alone done in a way where he looked even more like a killer and an immovable object than Ishii himself. What we got here was an amazing brutal fight, as these two guys destroyed one another with stiff throat chops and punches, tremendous counters, and no sells of each other's finishers. It was basically which guy could absorb the most punishment without breaking, and it was a treat to watch this. One of the best matches of the year!
> 
> *3. Golden Lovers (Kota Ibushi and Kenny Omega) vs The Young Bucks (Matt and Nick Jackson) - NJPW: Strong Style Evolved*​
> This was the climax of the tension between all these four guys, and wow did they ever deliver one of the best storytelling driven matches of the year. It was a fever pitch chock full of emotion throughout, especially with how at times Matt and Kenny seemed apprehensive on laying into each other, while Ibushi and Nick couldn't care less (Also Matt's selling of his back was sublime) So many moments reflected this, capped off by an amazing near fall where Omega had Matt in the One Winged Angel and Matt was screaming at him to do it. An unbelievable spectacle, both in story and in-ring.
> 
> *4. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Kazuchika Okada - NJPW: Destruction in Kobe 2018​*
> Obviously this feud has transcended legendary status (and I still haven't even watched most of the matches they had prior to 2017), but for me this was my favorite clash they've done. We had no idea who would walk out the winner in this bout, but the story was simple yet amazing in Tanahashi needing to beat Okada to continue his quest leading to Wrestle Kingdom to reclaim his title. Both guys were tremendous throughout, with Okada acting more heelish, almost arrogant and methodical in nature, while Tanahashi just had some beautiful selling of his leg throughout as he was collapsing just to get from one end of the ring to the other. The finish was also simple, but done perfectly, and the post match was amazing as well.
> 
> *5. Kenny Omega vs Tomohiro Ishii - NJPW: G1 Climax 28 - Night 14*​
> I've seen and loved plenty of matches these two have dished out, but this match in particular went up to heights and drama I don't remember seeing before, and staying there for what seemed like almost the entire match. Their chemistry has become nothing short of near perfection, and they hit every move under the sun on one another, yet Ishii would not go down (his selling of his neck was just beautiful). We had moments that had me on the edge of my seat, like the crucifix pin counter that had me almost jumping in excitement, and that double stomp, holy hell. Perhaps the craziest match of the G1, and capped off with an amazing win by Ishii, who had a hell of a G1.
> 
> *6. WALTER vs Timothy Thatcher - PROGRESS Wrestling Chapter 62: Fear No More, Come to Dust*​
> On the topic of me liking matches where two guys beat the holy shit out of one another, I was introduced to Ringkampf this year. Both Timothy Thatcher and especially WALTER are tremendous as a team, willing to dominate and destroy anything in their paths. Put them together in a match, and you basically are asking for a violent clash, which is exactly what we got. These two put together a masterclass of brutality, with unbelievably stiff chops, forearms, lariats, head stomps, and the kitchen sink (including one chop to Thatcher's face that almost killed here). From bell to bell it was all brutal action as they just tried to kill each other, and WALTER came out on top. Just amazing.
> 
> *7. Johnny Gargano vs Tommasso Ciampa - WWE NXT Takeover: New Orleans 2018​*
> This was a feud teased forever, and we finally got it and man was the TV leading up to this great. From the entrances alone, with Ciampa coming out to near universal heat, you knew this was going to end up being a drama filled match, and boy did we get that in spades. We got brawling, a story they continually built on with callbacks (the DIY finisher by Gargano, the crutch as a finish), and some cool moments like when Gargano beat the shit out of Ciampa while keeping his tape grasped so he wouldn't go down. This was a tremendously great pro wrestling match and a wonderful story, and you can argue this was the peak (it has dropped off considerably from this point, but is still enjoyable overall).
> 
> *8. Golden Lovers (Kenny Omega and Kota Ibushi) vs Will Ospreay and Hiroshi Tanahashi - NJPW: Road to the Tokyo Dome - Night 2​*
> To think this was a build up for two eventual Wrestle Kingdom matches, but by the end, it sure didn't seem that way. What we got was a masterclass in tag team wrestling, where everybody looked like a star as they built the animosity between Tanahashi and Omega. But this also was a star making performance by Ospreay, who by the end of the match, looked like a superstar that belonged comfortably in the ring with the other three. It was a match which just built and built, giving us amazing moments like Osperay's counter off Ibushi's hurricanrana off the top, and acting as the perfect match to build up antipation for when these guys clash in their singles matches. IT also teased what we could see in another match like Ospreay and Omega. This ruled!
> 
> *****3/4 (The Almost Perfect Matches)​*
> *9. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Kota Ibushi - NJPW: G1 Climax 28 - Finals​*
> These two had an unbelievably great match, revisiting the idea of the teacher in Tanahashi versus the student in Ibushi. They pushed each other past the point of no return here, putting everything out they could possibly think of, including one of the greatest segments I've ever seen when the traded palm strikes. Seeing Tanahashi gritting his teeth as he powerwalked Ibushi back into the corner and then beat the shit out of him was nothing sort of amazing. The only negatives I had here which made me not give it a perfect rating was the length, and how Ibushi sort of ignored the selling of his knees from the start. That being said, it was so good that is nearly negated any problems I had with the match as a whole. A wonderful finish to an amazing tournament.
> 
> *10. Charlotte vs Becky Lynch - WWE Evolution 2018*​
> To start, there is personal bias involved in why this is so highly rated for me. But after being such a big fan of Becky Lynch for years now, watching her job out to the other four horsewomen, and then to Alexa, and then spending countless months in non-important matches where she was tasked with just making the other opponent look good, to see her given this sort of opportunity, with the organic crowd support she got behind her, turned this match into one of my favorite moments of the year. We got a hate filled, brutal TLC match where Charlotte and Becky just beat the piss out of one another, and it really felt like a proper blood feud with great drama. This didn't need all of the women empowerment stuff, it just was a tremendous TLC match with two women who have become two of the hottest stars in the company, and having Becky finally beat Charlotte clean as a sheet was an amazing sight. I loved, LOVED this.
> 
> (The rest of the ****3/4 matches in no particular order)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: The Rest of the ****3/4 Matches
> 
> 
> 
> Taiji Ishimori vs Hiromu Takahashi - NJPW: Best of the Super Juniors – Finals
> Kenny Omega vs Kota Ibushi - NJPW: G1 Climax 28 – Night 18
> Undisputed Era (Rodrick Strong and Kyle O’ Reilly) vs Moustache Mountain (Trent Seven and Tyler Bate) – NXT TV 6/21/18
> Tomohiro Ishii vs Hirooki Goto - NJPW: G1 Climax 28 – Night 6
> Adam Cole vs Killian Dain vs Lars Sullivan vs Velveteen Dream vs EC3 vs Ricochet – NXT Takeover: New Orleans 2018
> Johnny Gargano vs Andrade “Cien” Almas - NXT Takeover: Philadelphia 2018
> Tetsuya Natio vs Kenny Omega - NJPW: G1 Climax 28 – Night 2
> Will Osperay vs WALTER – OTT 4th Anniversary
> Johnny Gargano vs Aleister Black – NXT Takeover: War Games 2018
> Kenny Omega vs Chris Jericho - NJPW: Wrestle Kingdom 12
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *****1/2 (The Great Matches)​*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ****1/2 Matches
> 
> 
> 
> Walter vs Zack Sabre Jr. – EVOLVE 99
> Tommasso Ciampa vs Velveteen Dream – NXT Takeover: War Games 2018
> Asuka vs Becky Lynch vs Charlotte – WWE TLC 2018
> Juice Robinson vs Tetsuya Natio - NJPW: G1 Climax 28 – Night 6
> Kazuchika Okada vs Hiroshi Tanahashi – NJPW: Wrestling Donataku 2018 – Night 2
> Kazuchika Okada vs Tetsuya Naito - NJPW: Wrestle Kingdom 12
> Tomohiro Ishii vs Minoru Suzuki - NJPW: Power Struggle 2018
> James Drake vs Matt Riddle – EVOLVE 111
> Minoru Suzuki vs Hiroshi Tanahashi - NJPW: The New Beginning in Sapporo 2018 – Night 1
> Daniel Bryan vs Brock Lesnar – WWE Survivor Series 2018
> WALTER vs Zack Sabre Jr. – PROGRESS Wrestling Chapter 67 – Bourbon is Also a Biscuit
> Kazuchika Okada vs SANADA - NJPW: The New Beginning in Osaka 2018
> Kota Ibushi vs Tetsuya Naito - NJPW: G1 Climax 28 – Night 14
> Jordan Devlin vs Will Osperay – PROGRESS Wrestling Chapter 72: Got Got Need
> Johnny Gargano vs Tommasso Ciampa - NXT Takeover: Chicago 2018
> Jay White vs Juice Robinson - NJPW: G1 Special in San Francisco
> Juice Robinson vs Hirooki Goto - NJPW: Road to Wrestling Dontaku Night 12
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Kazuchika Okada - NJPW: G1 Climax 28 – Night 17
> Zack Sabre Jr. vs Tyler Bate – PROGRESS Wrestling Chapter 63: Take Me Underground
> SANADA vs Kota Ibushi - NJPW: G1 Climax 28 – Night 8
> Aleister Black vs Andrade “Cien” Almas - NXT Takeover: New Orleans 2018
> Zack Sabre Jr. vs Tetsuya Natio - NJPW: G1 Climax 28 – Night 18
> Undisputed Era (Kyle O’Reilly and Roderick Strong) vs. Danny Burch and Oney Lorcan – NXT Takeover: Chicago 2018
> Kota Ibushi vs Zack Sabre Jr. - NJPW: G1 Climax 28 – Night 2
> Kenny Omega vs SANADA - NJPW: G1 Climax 28 – Night 10
> Tomohiro Ishii vs SANADA - NJPW: G1 Climax 28 – Night 18
> Tomohiro Ishii vs Tetsuya Naito - NJPW: G1 Climax 28 – Night 4
> Matt Riddle vs Will Osperay – OTT ScrapperMania 4
> Kazuchika Okada vs Zack Sabre Jr. – NJPW: Sakura Genesis 2018
> Tomohiro Ishii vs Kenny Omega – NJPW: Destruction in Hiroshima 2018
> SANADA vs Zack Sabre Jr. - NJPW: New Japan Cup 2018 Night 8
> Kenny Omega vs Pentagon Jr – ALL IN
> Moustache Mountain (Tyler Bate and Trent Seven) vs Undisputed Era (Rodrick Strong and Kyle O’ Reilly) – NXT Takeover: Brooklyn 4
> Shingo Takagi vs Shuji ishikawa – AJPW Champion Carnival – Tag 14
> Golden Lovers (Kenny Omega and Kota Ibushi vs Bullet Club (Cody and Marty Scurll) - ROH/NJPW Honor Rising 2018 Day 1
> Aleister Black vs Adam Cole - NXT Takeover: Philadelphia 2018
> Hiromu Takahashi vs Dragon Lee - NJPW: Best of the Super Juniors – Night 6
> Golden Lovers (Kenny Omega & Kota Ibushi) vs. Tomohiro Ishii & Will Ospreay – NJPW: Road to Destruction – Night 2
> Marty Scurll vs Will Osperay – NJPW: Sakura Genesis 2018
> El Desperado vs Hiromu Takahashi - NJPW: Best of the Super Juniors – Night 4
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Zack Sabre Jr. - NJPW: New Japan Cup 2018 Finals
> SoCal Uncensored (Christopher Daniels, Frankie Kazarian & Scorpio Sky) vs. Flip Gordon & The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) – ROH Supercard of Honor XII
> Zack Sabre Jr. vs Kota Ibushi - NJPW: New Japan Cup 2018 Night 6
> Kota Ibushi vs YOSHI HASHI - NJPW: New Japan Cup 2018 Night 3
> 
> 
> 
> *****1/4 (The Really Good Matches)​*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ****1/4 Matches
> 
> 
> 
> Darby Allin vs Zack Sabre Jr. – EVOLVE 98
> Kenny Omega vs Hirooki Goto - NJPW: G1 Climax 28 – Night 4
> Daniel Bryan vs Big E vs Samoa Joe vs The Miz vs Rusev – WWE Smackdown 6/19/18
> Kairi Sane vs Shayna Baszler – NXT Takeover: Brooklyn 4
> Jordan Devlin vs WALTER – OTT Wrestlerama 2
> Ilja Dragunov & Shingo Takagi vs. Ringkampf (Timothy Thatcher & WALTER) – PWG Battle of Los Angeles 2018 – Night 1
> Daniel Bryan vs AJ Styles – WWE Smackdown 10/30/18
> Johnny Gargano vs Andrade “Cien” Almas – NXT TV 2/21/18
> Pete Dunne vs Ricochet – NXT TV 9/19/18
> Keith Lee vs Matt Riddle – EVOLVE 105
> Will Osperay vs Adam Brooks - PROGRESS Wrestling Chapter 61: Don’t Touch Me… Don’t… Don’t Touch Me…
> Pete Dunne vs Jack Gallagher - PROGRESS Chapter 60: Unboxing Live! 2 – Unbox Harder
> EVIL vs Kazuchika Okada - NJPW: G1 Climax 28 – Night 15
> Roppongi 3K (SHO & YOH) vs The Young Bucks – NJPW: Wrestle Kingdom 12
> Hiromu Takahashi vs KUSHIDA vs Will Osperay vs Marty Scurll - NJPW: Wrestle Kingdom 12
> BULLET CLUB (Hangman Page, Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) vs. SoCal Uncensored (Christopher Daniels, Frankie Kazarian & Scorpio Sky) – ROH 16th Anniversary Show
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Minoru Suzuki - NJPW: G1 Climax 28 – Night 1
> YOSHI HASHI vs Kazuchika Okada - NJPW: G1 Climax 28 – Night 9
> Kota Ibushi vs Hangman Page – ROH Supercard of Honor XII
> British Strong Style (Pete Dunne & Trent Seven) vs David Starr & Matt Riddle - PROGRESS Wrestling Chapter 63: Take Me Underground
> Tomohiro Ishii and Kazuchika Okada vs Golden Lovers (Kenny Omega and Kota Ibushi) – NJPW: Fighting Spirit Unleashed
> Hirooki Goto vs Minoru Suzuki - NJPW: Wrestle Kingdom 12
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Jay White - NJPW Kings of Pro Wrestling 2018
> Jeff Cobb vs Tomohiro Ishii - WrestleCon Mark Hitchcock Memorial SuperShow 2018
> KUSHIDA vs SHO - NJPW: Best of the Super Juniors – Night 8
> Rodrick Strong vs Pete Dunne – NXT TV 2/14/18
> Ronda Rousey and Kurt Angle vs Triple H and Stephanie McMahon – WWE Wrestlemania 34
> The Miz vs Seth Rollins vs Finn Balor – WWE Wrestlemania 34
> Zack Sabre Jr. vs Kenny Omega - NJPW: G1 Climax 28 – Night 12
> Mercedes Martinez vs Meiko Satomura - Mae Young Classic 2 – Episode 5
> Kazuchika Okada vs Minoru Suzuki - NJPW: G1 Climax 28 – Night 13
> AJ Styles vs Daniel Bryan – WWE TLC 2018
> Hiromu Takahashi vs Will Osperay - NJPW: Dominon 2018
> A-Kid vs Zack Sabre Jr. – Total Rumble 8
> Zack Sabre Jr. vs Tomohiro Ishii - NJPW: G1 Climax 28 – Night 8
> Moustache Mountain (Tyler Bate and Trent Seven) vs Suzuki Gun (Minoru Suzuki and Zack Sabre Jr) – Rev Pro – High Stakes 2018
> KUSHIDA vs Marty Scurll – NJPW Kings of Pro Wrestling 2018
> El Desperado vs Dragon Lee - NJPW: Best of the Super Juniors – Night 13
> Will Osperay vs Marty Scurll – NJPW: Fighting Spirit Unleashed
> Buddy Murphy and Tony Nese vs Lucha House Party (Lince Dorado and Gran Metalik) – WWE 205 Live 8/21/18
> Will Osperay vs KUSHIDA – NJPW: Wrestling Dontaku 2018 – Night 2
> Shayna Bazyler vs Kairi Sane – WWE Evolution
> WALTER vs Brody King – PWG Threemendous V
> Kota Ibushi vs Cody - NJPW: Wrestle Kingdom 12
> The Young Bucks (Matt and Nick Jackson) vs LIJ (SANADA and EVIL) – NJPW: Dominon 2018
> Ryusuke Taguchi vs Hiromu Takahashi - NJPW: Best of the Super Juniors – Night 8
> Ringkampf (Timothy Thatcher & WALTER) vs. Violence Unlimited (Brody King & Tyler Bateman) – PWG All Star Weekend 14 – Night 1
> Will Osperay vs Taiji Ishimori - NJPW: Best of the Super Juniors – Night 1
> Roppongi 3K (SHO & YOH) vs The Young Bucks (Nick and Matt Jackson) – NJPW: The New Beginning in Sapporo 2018 – Night 2
> The Chosen Bros (Jeff Cobb & Matt Riddle) vs. The Rascalz (Dezmond Xavier & Zachary Wentz) vs. The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) - PWG All Star Weekend 14 – Night 1
> SHO vs Hiromu Takahashi - NJPW: Best of the Super Juniors – Night 12
> Tomohiro Ishii vs Michael Elgin – NJPW: New Japan Cup 2018 Night 1
> Matt Riddle vs Zack Sabre Jr. – EVOLVE 102
> Hiromu Takahashi vs Will Osperay - NJPW: The New Beginning in Osaka 2018
> Matt Riddle vs James Drake – EVOLVE 100
> 
> 
> 
> ***** (The Good Matches)*​
> 
> 
> Spoiler: **** Matches
> 
> 
> 
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Juice Robinson - NJPW: New Japan Cup 2018 Night 7
> Zack Sabre Jr. vs Toru Yano - NJPW: G1 Climax 28 – Night 4
> Pete Dunne vs Kyle O’Reilly – NXT TV 6/13/18
> Seth Rollins vs The Miz – WWE Backlash 2018
> Ricochet vs Velveteen Dream - NXT Takeover: Chicago 2018
> Danny Burch, Oney Lorcan, and Pete Dunne vs Kyle O'Reilly, Adam Cole, and Roderick Strong – NXT TV 5/16/18
> Seth Rollins vs Dolph Ziggler – WWE Summerslam 2018
> AJ Styles vs John Cena – WWE Smackdown 2/27/18
> Tomohiro Ishii vs Zack Sabre Jr. - Rev Pro at Wrestlecon 2018
> Dakota Kai vs Shayna Baszler – WWE NXT 12/5/18
> Adam Cole vs Ricochet – NXT Takeover: Brooklyn 4
> Daisuke Nakemoto vs Keith Lee – WWN Mercury Rising 2018
> Daisuke Sekimoto vs Hideki Suzuki – BJW: Big Japan Full Metal
> Shayna Baelzer vs Ember Moon - NXT Takeover: New Orleans 2018
> AJ Styles vs Shinsuke Nakamura – WWE Money in the Bank 2018
> Tetsuya Naito vs YOSHI HASHI – NJPW: The New Beginning in Osaka 2018
> Meiko Satomura vs Killer Kelly – Mae Young Classic 2 – Episode 1
> Keith Lee vs Matt Riddle – PWG Neon Knights 2018
> Mayu Iwatani vs Deonna Purrazzo – ROH TV
> Ronda Rousey vs Nia Jax – WWE TLC 2018
> Joey Janela vs Hangman Page – ALL IN
> Golden Lovers (Kenny Omega and Kota Ibushi) & Chase Owens vs Bullet Club (Cody, Marty Scurll and Hangman Page) – ROH/NJPW Honor Rising 2018 Day 1
> Buddy Murphy vs Mustafa Ali – WWE Survivor Series 2018
> Ronda Rousey vs Charlotte – WWE Survivor Series 2018
> Guerillas of Destiny (Tame Tonga and Tonga Loa) vs The Young Bucks (Matt and Nick Jackson) – NJPW Fighting Spirit Unleashed
> Tomohiro Ishii vs Juice Robinson - NJPW: G1 Climax 28 – Night 16
> Mens Royal Rumble Match – WWE Royal Rumble 2018
> Bandido & Flamita vs Rey Fenix and Rey Horus - WrestleCon Mark Hitchcock Memorial SuperShow 2018
> Jay White vs Kazuchika Okada - NJPW: G1 Climax 28 – Night 1
> Authors of Pain vs Undisputed Era (Bobby Fish and Kyle O’ Reilly) – NXT Takeover: Philadelphia 2018
> Jay White vs Hangman Page - NJPW: G1 Climax 28 – Night 11
> Undisputed Era vs Pete Dunne, Ricochet, and War Raiders – NXT Takeover: War Games 2018
> Trent Baretta vs Beer City Bruiser vs Dalton Castle - ROH/NJPW Honor Rising 2018 Day 1
> WALTER vs Yuji Nagata – NJPW/Rev Pro: Strong Style Evolved UK
> Randy Orton vs Jeff Hardy – WWE HIAC 2018
> Dragon Lee vs Hiromu Takahashi - NJPW: G1 Special in San Francisco
> Kairi Sane vs Shayna Baszler – NXT Takeover: War Games 2018
> Zack Sabre Jr. vs Juice Robinson - NJPW: G1 Climax 28 – Night 14
> Shinsuke Nakamura vs AJ Styles – WWE Smackdown Live 5/15/18
> Travis Banks vs Will Osperay – PROGRESS Chapter 60: Unboxing Live! 2 – Unbox Harder
> Juice Robinson vs Kenny Omega - NJPW: G1 Climax 28 – Night 8
> Matt Riddle vs Will Osperay – WWN Mercury Rising 2018
> Jonah Rock vs Zack Sabre Jr. – PROGRESS Wrestling Chapter 64: Thunderbastards Are Go!
> Chris Brookes vs Trent Seven vs Zack Sabre Jr. - PROGRESS Chapter 62: Fear No More, Come To Dust
> The Young Bucks (Nick and Matt Jackson) vs SANADA and EVIL – NJPW: G1 Special in San Francisco
> Pete Dunne vs Ricochet vs Adam Cole – NXT TV 10/10/18
> Jay White vs Hiroshi Tanahashi - NJPW: G1 Climax 28 – Night 3
> Chris Brookes vs. Eddie Dennis vs. Mark Andrews vs. Morgan Webster vs. Pete Dunne vs. TK Cooper vs. Trent Seven vs. Tyler Bate - PROGRESS Chapter 62: Fear No More, Come To Dust
> Travis Banks vs Chris Brookes - PROGRESS Wrestling Chapter 61: Don’t Touch Me… Don’t… Don’t Touch Me…
> EVIL vs Michael Elgin – NJPW: G1 Climax 28 – Night 1
> Flip Gordon vs ACH – NJPW: Best of the Super Juniors – Night 1
> Cody vs Kenny Omega - NJPW: G1 Special in San Francisco
> Travis Banks vs TK Cooper - PROGRESS Chapter 62: Fear No More, Come To Dust
> Togi Makabe vs Minoru Suzuki - NJPW: G1 Climax 28 – Night 3
> SANADA vs Tetsuya Naito - NJPW: G1 Climax 28 – Night 16
> Hirooki Goto vs SANADA - NJPW: G1 Climax 28 – Night 2
> BULLET CLUB (Cody & Hangman Page) vs. Golden Lovers (Kenny Omega & Kota Ibushi) – NJPW: Sakura Genesis 2018
> Tetsuya Naito vs Zack Sabre Jr. - NJPW: Power Struggle 2018
> KUSHIDA vs Dragon Lee - NJPW: Best of the Super Juniors – Night 12
> Becky Lynch vs Charlotte Flair – WWE Smackdown 10/09/18
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs YOSHI HASHI - NJPW: G1 Climax 28 – Night 11
> Kazuchika Okada vs Michael Elgin - NJPW: G1 Climax 28 – Night 11
> Chris Jericho vs Tetsuya Naito - NJPW: Dominon 2018
> Aleister Black vs Johnny Gargano – WWE NXT 12/19/18
> Hangman Page vs Minoru Suzuki - NJPW: G1 Climax 28 – Night 15
> AR Fox vs Matt Riddle – EVOLVE 98
> Kota Ibushi vs Cody vs Kenny Omega - NJPW Kings of Pro Wrestling 2018
> Will Osperay vs Mark Andrews – Rev Pro – High Stakes 2018
> Hirooki Goto vs Kota Ibushi - NJPW: G1 Climax 28 – Night 12
> Keith Lee vs Zack Sabre Jr. – PWG: Mystery Vortex V
> Chris Sabin vs Ryusuke Taguchi - NJPW: Best of the Super Juniors – Night 13
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Michael Elgin - NJPW: G1 Climax 28 – Night 15
> Tom Lawlor vs WALTER – Matt Riddle’s Bloodsport 2018
> Los Ingobernables de Japon (BUSHI, EVIL, Hiromu Takahashi, SANADA & Tetsuya Naito) vs CHAOS (Gedo, Hirooki Goto, Kazuchika Okada, Will Ospreay & YOSHI-HASHI) – NJPW: Road to the New Beginning: Night 6
> Zack Sabre Jr. vs Tetsuya Naito - NJPW: New Japan Cup 2018 Night 3
> Otis Dozovic vs Tommasso Ciampa – NXT TV 9/26/18
> Ringkampf (Timothy Thatcher and WALTER) vs The Chosen Bros (Matt Riddle and Jeff Cobb) – PWG: Mystery Vortex V
> Will Osperay vs YOH - NJPW: Best of the Super Juniors – Night 5
> Mark Davis vs WALTER - PROGRESS Wrestling Chapter 63: Take Me Underground
> PCO vs WALTER – Joey Janela’s Spring Break 2018
> Samoa Joe vs AJ Styles – WWE Super Showdown
> Will Osperay vs Flip Gordon - NJPW: Best of the Super Juniors – Night 13
> Minoru Suzuki vs Matt Riddle – Matt Riddle’s Bloodsport 2018
> Will Osperay vs Taichi – NJPW World Tag League Finals 2018
> Samoa Joe vs AJ Styles – WWE Summerslam 2018
> Kota Ibushi vs Hirooki Goto – NJPW World Tag League Finals 2018
> Toni Storm vs Meiko Satomura - Mae Young Classic 2 – Episode 8
> Toa Henare vs Tomohiro Ishii – NJPW: Road to Wrestling Dontaku
> The Miz vs Daniel Bryan – WWE Summerslam 2018
> YOH vs Taiji Ishimori - NJPW: Best of the Super Juniors – Night 13
> Zack Sabre Jr. vs SANADA - NJPW: G1 Climax 28 – Night 6
> Asuka vs Charlotte – WWE Wrestlemania 34
> Marty Scurll vs YOH - NJPW: Best of the Super Juniors – Night 13
> Pete Dunne vs Zack Gibson – NXT TV 8/22/18
> Cedric Alexander vs TJP – WWE 205 Live 2/27/18
> Tyler Bate vs TJP – WWE 205 Live 1/30/18
> KUSHIDA vs Hiromu Takahashi - NJPW: Best of the Super Juniors – Night 13
> Seth Rollins vs Kevin Owens – WWE Raw 8/27/18
> LIJ (BUSHI & Shingo Takagi) vs. Roppongi 3K (SHO & YOH) vs. Suzuki-gun (El Desperado & Yoshinobu Kanemaru) – NJPW: Power Struggle 2018
> Hideo Itami vs Rodrick Strong – WWE 205 Live 2/6/18
> Buddy Murphy vs Cedric Alexander – WWE Super Showdown
> Tyler Bate vs Rodrick Strong – NXT TV 1/31/18
> Togi Makabe vs Minoru Suzuki – NJPW 46th Anniversary Show
> Marty Scurll vs KUSHIDA - NJPW: Best of the Super Juniors – Night 4
> Sasha Banks vs Asuka – WWE RAW 1/29/18
> Hangman Page vs Jay White – NJPW Strong Style Evolved
> Hiromu Takahashi vs Marty Scurll - NJPW: Best of the Super Juniors – Night 2
> Rey Mysterio Jr., Rey Fenix and Bandito vs Young Bucks and Kota Ibushi – ALL IN
> Will Osperay vs ACH - NJPW: Best of the Super Juniors – Night 3
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Taichi - NJPW: New Japan Cup 2018 Night 2
> Kazuchika Okada and Tomohiro Ishii vs Minoru Suzuki and Zack Sabre Jr. – NJPW Strong Style Evolved
> Shinsuke Nakamura vs AJ Styles – WWE Wrestlemania 34
> Daisuke Sekimoto & Munenori Sawa vs. Ringkampf (Timothy Thatcher & WALTER) – EVOLVE 102
> 
> 
> 
> ****3/4 (Just Missed The Cut)*​
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ***3/4 Matches
> 
> 
> 
> Matt Riddle vs Jaka – EVOLVE 99
> Becky Lynch vs Charlotte Flair – WWE Super Showdown
> Kazuchika Okada vs Marty Scurll – ALL IN
> SHO vs Dragon Lee - NJPW: Best of the Super Juniors – Night 2
> Grizzled Young Veterans (James Drake & Zack Gibson) (c) vs. Moustache Mountain (Trent Seven & Tyler Bate) – PROGRESS Wrestling Chapter 66 – Mardi Graps
> Women’s Money in the Bank Match – WWE Money in the Bank 2018
> Johnny Gargano vs Tommaso Ciampa – NXT Takeover: Brooklyn 4
> Catch Point (Chris Dickinson & Jaka) vs Ringkampf (Timothy Thatcher & WALTER) - WWN Mercury Rising 2018
> Joseph Connors vs Pete Dunne - PROGRESS Wrestling Chapter 61: Don’t Touch Me… Don’t… Don’t Touch Me…
> Kenny Omega vs Jay White - NJPW: The New Beginning in Sapporo 2018 – Night 2
> Adam Cole vs Danny Burch – NXT TV 7/4/18
> Io Shirai vs Toni Storm – WWE Evolution
> Kenny Omega vs Cody – ROH Supercard of Honor XII
> Cody vs Juice Robinson – NJPW: Fighting Spirit Unleashed
> Nikki Cross vs Bianca Bel Air – NXT 10/18/18
> Rachel Evers vs Hiroyo Matsumoto – Mae Young Classic 2 – Episode 4
> AJ Styles – Andrade “Cien” Almas – WWE Smackdown 9/18/18
> Rodrick Strong and Pete Dunne vs Oney Lorcan and Danny Burch – NXT TV
> Jeff Cobb vs Minoru Suzuki – Rev Pro at Wrestlecon 2018
> Johnny Gargano vs EC3 – NXT TV 7/4/18
> Kota Ibushi vs Toru Yano - NJPW: G1 Climax 28 – Night 6
> Jay White vs Michael Elgin - NJPW: G1 Climax 28 – Night 5
> Hiroyo Matsumoto vs Toni Storm - Mae Young Classic 2 – Episode 5
> Travis Banks vs Matt Riddle - PROGRESS Wrestling Chapter 64: Thunderbastards Are Go!
> Grizzled Young Veterans (James Drake & Zack Gibson) vs. Moustache Mountain (Trent Seven & Tyler Bate) - PROGRESS Wrestling Chapter 61: Don’t Touch Me… Don’t… Don’t Touch Me…
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Bad Luck Fale - NJPW: G1 Climax 28 – Night 5
> Chris Sabin vs SHO - NJPW: Best of the Super Juniors – Night 4
> Kazuchika Okada vs Hangman Page - NJPW: G1 Climax 28 – Night 5
> CHAOS (Will Ospreay & YOSHI-HASHI) vs. Los Ingobernables de Japon (Hiromu Takahashi & Tetsuya Naito) – NJPW: The New Beginning in Sapporo 2018 – Night 1
> EVIL vs Chris Jericho - NJPW: Power Struggle 2018
> AJ Styles vs Sami Zayn & Kevin Owens – WWE Royal Rumble 2018
> Lince Dorado vs Kalisto – WWE 205 Live 2/6/18
> Yoshinobu Kanemaru vs Will Osperay - NJPW: Best of the Super Juniors – Night 9
> Marty Scurll vs Dragon Lee - NJPW: Best of the Super Juniors – Night 10
> Mark Andrews vs Akira Tozawa – WWE 205 Live 2/13/18
> Kota Ibushi vs Juice Robinson - NJPW: G1 Climax 28 – Night 4
> SANADA vs Juice Robinson - NJPW: G1 Climax 28 – Night 12
> Chris Sabin vs Hiromu Takahashi - NJPW: Best of the Super Juniors – Night 10
> Hirooki Goto vs Juice Robinson - NJPW: G1 Climax 28 – Night 18
> Juice Robinson vs Michael Elgin - NJPW: New Japan Cup 2018 Night 5
> CHAOS (Gedo, Hirooki Goto, Kazuchika Okada, Will Ospreay & YOSHI-HASHI) vs. Los Ingobernables de Japon (BUSHI, EVIL, Hiromu Takahashi, SANADA & Tetsuya Naito) – NJPW: The New Beginning in Sapporo 2018 – Night 2
> Keith Lee vs Christ Dickerson – EVOLVE 99
> Los Ingobernables de Japon (EVIL & SANADA) vs CHAOS (Hirooki Goto & Kazuchika Okada) – NJPW: Road to the New Beginning – Night 7
> Taichi vs Tetsuya Naito – NJPW 46th Anniversary Show
> Rusev and Aiden English vs The New Day – WWE HIAC 2018
> Travis Banks vs TK Cooper vs Chris Brookes - PROGRESS Wrestling Chapter 63: Take Me Underground
> ACH vs Toshinobu Kanemaru – NJPW: Best of the Super Juniors – Night 5
> Michael Elgin vs YOSHI HASHI - NJPW: G1 Climax 28 – Night 7
> Becky Lynch vs Charlotte vs Carmella – WWE Summerslam 2018
> Tetsuya Naito vs Hirooki Goto - NJPW: G1 Climax 28 – Night 10
> Togi Makabe vs Kazuchika Okada - NJPW: G1 Climax 28 – Night 7
> LIJ (BUSHI, SANADA, Hiromu Takahashi, and Tetsuya Naito) vs Hiroshi Tanahashi, Dragon Lee, Risuke Taguchi, and KUSHIDA – NJPW Strong Style Evolved
> AR Fox vs Keith LEE – EVOLVE 100
> EVIL vs Hiroshi Tanahashi - NJPW: G1 Climax 28 – Night 13
> Catch Point (Dominic Garrini & Tracy Williams) vs. Ringkampf (Timothy Thatcher & WALTER) – EVOLVE 98
> Tracy Williams vs Anthony Henry – EVOLVE 100


How does do you watch Progress? Youtube? I can't seem to find a lot of these great matches I keep seeing people talking about in here. Same goes for RevPro, how do you watch?


----------



## Dr. Middy

FROSTED TARASENK O's said:


> How does do you watch Progress? Youtube? I can't seem to find a lot of these great matches I keep seeing people talking about in here. Same goes for RevPro, how do you watch?


When I had more time during the first half of the year, I was using torrents to get a lot of those (I didn't want to spend multiple subscriptions on them at the time). A lot of those I got from XWT (Xtreme Wrestling Torrents), but I've also found them on this Chinese video hosting site called Bili Bili (http://www.bilibili.com/)

It's a matter of just scoping out certain sites, or just getting the actual subscriptions themselves and watching them legally :lol


----------



## ZEROVampire

Hey guys, this is my Top 100 of the best Pro Wrestling Matches of the Year.



Spoiler: Top 100 2018



*

100. ROH World Television Championship
Jeff Cobb (c) vs Hangman Page
ROH Final Battle 12/14
***1/4

99. Matt Jackson, Nick Jackson & Kota Ibushi vs Bandido, Rey Fénix & Rey Mysterio
All In 9/1
***1/4

98. NXT Women's Championship
Shayna Baszler (c) vs Kairi Sane
WWE NXT Takeover: Brooklyn 4 8/18
***1/4

97. WALTER & Timothy Thatcher vs Brody King & Tyler Bateman
PWG All Star Weekend 14 Night 1 4/20
***1/4

96. El Barbaro Cavernario vs King Phoenix
CMLL Super Viernes 6/29
***1/4

95. WALTER vs Darby Allin
EVOLVE 106 6/23
***1/4

94. Kota Ibushi vs Hangman Page
ROH Supercard of Honor XII 4/7
***1/4

93. Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson vs Player Uno & Stu Greyson
ROH War of the Worlds Tour: Toronto 5/11
***1/4

92. Zack Sabre Jr. vs Hiroshi Tanahashi
NJPW New Japan Cup Finals 3/21
***1/4

91. ROH World Championship
Dalton Castle (c) vs Jay Lethal
ROH 16th Anniversary 3/9
***1/4

90. Satoshi Kojima vs RUSH
NJPW/CMLL Fantastica Mania Day 8 1/22
***1/4 

89. NXT Championship - Last Man Standing Match
Tommaso Ciampa (c) vs Johnny Gargano
WWE NXT Takeover: Brooklyn 4 8/18
***1/4

88. EVOLVE Championship - Hardcore Rules
Matt Riddle (c) vs Shane Strickland
EVOLVE 108 8/4
***1/4

87. Open the Dream Gate Championship
Masaaki Mochizuki (c) vs Kzy
Dragon Gate: Kotoka Road to Final Night 5 2/7
***1/4

86. IWGP Junior Heavyweight Tag Team Championship
Sho & Yoh (c) vs Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson
NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 12 1/4
***1/4

85. NXT Championship
Andrade "Cien" Almas vs Johnny Gargano
WWE NXT 2/21
***1/4

84. Kota Ibushi vs Cody
NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 12 1/4
***1/4

83. IWGP Heavyweight Championship
Kazuchika Okada (c) vs Zack Sabre Jr.
NJPW Sakura Genesis 4/1
***1/4

82. GHC Heavyweight Championship
Takashi Sugiura (c) vs Go Shiozaki
NOAH Kawasaki Festival 8/18
***1/4

81. ROH World Tag Team Championship
Jay Briscoe & Mark Briscoe (c) vs Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson
ROH Best in the World 6/29
***1/4

80. Tyler Bate, Trent Seven & Pete Dunne vs Adam Cole, Roderick Strong & Kyle O'Reilly
WWE United Kingdom Championship Tournament 6/25
***1/4

79. Ilja Dragunov vs Shingo Takagi
PWG Battle of Los Angeles Night 2 9/15
***1/4

78. IWGP Intercontinental Championship
Hiroshi Tanahashi (c) vs Minoru Suzuki
NJPW The New Beginning in Sapporo Day 1 1/27
***1/4

77. RPW British Tag Team Championship
Tyler Bate & Trent Seven (c) vs Minoru Suzuki & Zack Sabre Jr.
RPW High Stakes 1/20
***1/4

76. WALTER vs Zack Sabre Jr.
PROGRESS Chapter 67: Bourbon is Also a Biscuit 4/7
***1/4

75. Zack Sabre Jr. vs Kota Ibushi
NJPW New Japan Cup 3/15
***1/4

74. RPW British Heavyweight Championship
Minoru Suzuki (c) vs Tomohiro Ishii
RPW/NJPW Global Wars UK 10/14
***1/4

73. WWE Championship
Daniel Bryan (c) vs AJ Styles
WWE TLC: Tables, Ladders & Chairs 12/16
***1/4

72. Smackdown Women's Championship - TLC Match
Becky Lynch (c) vs Asuka vs Charlotte Flair
WWE TLC: Tables, Ladders & Chairs 12/16
***1/2

71. Dezmond Xavier & Zachary Wentz vs AR Fox & Myron Reed
AAW Austin 10:12 10/12
***1/2

70. Jay Lethal vs Jonathan Gresham
ROH Honor Reigns Supreme 2/9
***1/2

69. Open the Twin Gate Championship
BxB Hulk & YAMATO (c) vs Masaaki Mochizuki & Shun Skywalker
Dragon Gate: Dangerous Gate 9/24
***1/2

68. Defiant Internet Championship
WALTER (c) vs Will Ospreay
Defiant Wrestling: Stacked' 18 8/26
***1/2

67. AJPW Triple Crown Heavyweight Championship
Kento Miyahara (c) vs Zeus
AJPW Summer Action Series Day 11 7/29
***1/2

66. Tomohiro Ishii & Will Ospreay vs Kenny Omega & Kota Ibushi
NJPW Road to Destruction 9/7
***1/2

65. The Miz vs Daniel Bryan
WWE SummerSlam 8/19
***1/2

64. IWGP Junior Heavyweight Championship
Marty Scurll (c) vs Will Ospreay vs KUSHIDA vs Hiromu Takahashi
NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 12 1/4
***1/2

63. Aleister Black vs Johnny Gargano
WWE NXT Takeover: WarGames II 11/17
***1/2

62. WWE Championship
AJ Styles (c) vs Daniel Bryan
WWE Smackdown Live 10/30
***1/2

61. IWGP Junior Heavyweight Championship
Will Ospreay (c) vs KUSHIDA
NJPW Wrestling Dontaku 5/4
***1/2

60. AJPW Triple Crown Heavyweight Championship
Zeus (c) vs Shuji Ishikawa
AJPW Summer Explosion Series Day 9 8/26
***1/2

59. WALTER & Timothy Thatcher vs Ilja Dragunov & Shingo Takagi
PWG Battle of Los Angeles Night 1 9/14
***1/2

58. IWGP United States Championship
Jay White (c) vs Juice Robinson
NJPW G1 Special in San Francisco 7/7
***1/2

57. No Disqualification Match
Mustafa Ali vs Buddy Murphy
WWE 205 Live 7/3
***1/2

56. IWGP Junior Heavyweight Tag Team Championship
Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson (c) vs Sho & Yoh
NJPW Thew New Beginning in Sapporo Day 2 1/28
***1/2

55. NXT Tag Team Championship
Roderick Strong & Kyle O'Reilly (c) vs Danny Burch & Oney Lorcan
WWE NXT Takeover: Chicago II 6/16
***1/2

54. RPW British Heavyweight Championship
Tomohiro Ishii (c) vs Keith Lee
RPW Epic Encounter 5/11
***1/2

53. IWGP Junior Heavyweight Championship
Will Ospreay (c) vs Hiromu Takahashi
NJPW The New Beginning in Osaka 2/10
***1/2

52. Kenny Omega vs Tetsuya Naito
NJPW G1 Climax 28 Day 2 7/15
***1/2

51. NXT Championship
Aleister Black (c) vs Tommaso Ciampa
WWE NXT 7/25
***1/2

50. Minoru Suzuki vs Kazuchika Okada
Minoru Suzuki 30th Anniversary Great Pirate Festival 6/23
***1/2

49. Tomohiro Ishii vs SANADA
NJPW G1 Climax 28 Day 18 8/11
***1/2

48. AJPW Triple Crown Heavyweight Championship
Kento Miyahara (c) vs Naomichi Marufuji
AJPW Super Power Series Day 7 5/24
***1/2

47. IWGP Junior Heavyweight Championship
Will Ospreay (c) vs Hiromu Takahashi
NJPW DOMINION 6.9 In Osaka Jo-Hall 6/9
***1/2

46. Hirooki Goto vs Tomohiro Ishii
NJPW G1 Climax 28 Day 6 7/21
***1/2

45. Tetsuya Naito vs Tomohiro Ishii
NJPW G1 Climax 28 Day 4 7/19
***1/2

44. Tomohiro Ishii vs Michael Elgin
NJPW New Japan Cup Day 1 3/9
***1/2

43. Kazuchika Okada & Tomohiro Ishii vs Kenny Omega & Kota Ibushi
NJPW Fighting Spirit Unleashed 9/30
***1/2

42. Wonder of STARDOM Championship
Io Shirai (c) vs Momo Watanabe
STARDOM Gold Star 5/23
***1/2

41. Kenny Omega & Kota Ibushi vs Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson
NJPW Strong Style Evolved 3/25
***1/2

40. WALTER vs Zack Sabre Jr.
EVOLVE 99 1/14
***1/2

39. TOKYO Princess of Princess Championship
Miyu Yamashita (c) vs Yuu
TJP Brand New Wrestling 2 ~ Now It's Time to Attack 8/25
***1/2

38. NXT Championship
Andrade "Cien" Almas (c) vs Aleister Black
WWE NXT Takeover: New Orleans 4/7
***1/2

37. WALTER vs Timothy Thatcher
PWG Battle of Los Angeles Night 2 9/15
***1/2

36. Daniel Bryan vs Brock Lesnar
WWE Survivor Series 11/18
***1/2

35. Kento Miyahara vs Naomichi Marufuji
AJPW Champion Carnival Day 15 4/30
***1/2

34. AJPW Triple Crown Heavyweight Championship
Joe Doering (c) vs Zeus
AJPW New Years Wars 1/2
***1/2

33. Triple H & Stephanie McMahon vs Kurt Angle & Ronda Rousey
WWE Wrestlemania 34 4/8
***1/2

32. Kenny Omega & Kota Ibushi vs Cody & Marty Scurll
NJPW/ROH Honor Rising Day 2 2/24
***1/2

31. NEVER Openweight Championship - Hair vs Hair
Hirooki Goto (c) vs Minoru Suzuki
NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 12 1/4
***1/2

30. ROH World Six-Man Tag Team Championship - Ladder War
Christopher Daniels, Frankie Kazarian & Scorpio Sky vs Matt Jackson, Nick Jackson & Flip Gordon
ROH Supercard of Honor XII 4/7
***1/2

29. Jay Lethal vs Jonathan Gresham
ROH Masters of the Craft 4/16
***1/2

28. NXT North American Championship - Ladder Match
EC3 vs Killian Dain vs Adam Cole vs Velveteen Dream vs Lars Sullivan vs Ricochet
WWE NXT Takeover: New Orleans 4/7
***1/2

27. AJPW Triple Crown Heavyweight Championship
Zeus (c) vs Kento Miyahara
AJPW Raising an Army Memorial Series Day 11 10/21
***3/4

26. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Minoru Suzuki
NJPW G1 Climax 28 Day 1 7/14
***3/4

25. NXT Tag Team Championship
Roderick Strong & Kyle O'Reilly (c) vs Tyler Bate & Trent Seven
WWE NXT Takeover: Brooklyn 4 8/18
***3/4

24. wXw Unified World Wrestling Championship
Ilja Dragunov (c) vs WALTER
wXw True Colors 4/14
***3/4

23. OTT World Championship
WALTER (c) vs Will Ospreay
OTT Fourth Anniversary Show 10/13
***3/4

22. IWGP Heavyweight Championship
Kenny Omega (c) vs Tomohiro Ishii
NJPW Destruction in Hiroshima 9/15
***3/4

21. OTT World Championship
Jordan Devlin (c) vs WALTER
OTT WrestleRama 2 8/18
***3/4

20. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Kazuchika Okada
NJPW G1 Climax 28 Day 17 8/10
***3/4

19. NXT Tag Team Championship
Tyler Bate & Trent Seven (c) vs Roderick Strong & Kyle O'Reilly
WWE NXT 7/11
***3/4

18. Tomohiro Ishii vs Kota Ibushi
NJPW G1 Climax 28 Day 10 7/28
***3/4

17. Zack Sabre Jr. vs WALTER
wXw We Love Wrestling Tour: Hamburg 5/18
****

16. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Will Ospreay vs Kenny Omega & Kota Ibushi
NJPW Road to TOKYO DOME 12/15
****

15. PROGRESS World Championship
WALTER (c) vs Tyler Bate
PROGRESS Chapter 76: Hello Wembley 9/30
****

14. Kenny Omega vs Kota Ibushi
NJPW G1 Climax 28 Day 18 8/11
****

13. ROH World Championship - 30 Minutes Ironman Match
Jay Lethal (c) vs Jonathan Gresham
ROH TV 9/8
****

12. Tomohiro Ishii vs Kenny Omega
NJPW G1 Climax 28 Day 14 8/4
****

11. Taiji Ishimori vs Hiromu Takahashi
NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 25 Finals 6/4
****

10. Shingo Takagi vs Shuji Ishikawa
AJPW Champion Carnival Day 14 4/29
****

9. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Kota Ibushi
NJPW G1 Climax 28 Finals 8/12
****

8. PROGRESS Atlas Championship
WALTER (c) vs Timothy Thatcher
PROGRESS Chapter 62: Fear No More, Come To Dust 1/28
****

7. IWGP Junior Heavyweight Championship
Will Ospreay (c) vs Marty Scurll
NJPW Sakura Genesis 4/1
****

6. NXT Championship
Andrade "Cien" Almas (c) vs Johnny Gargano
WWE NXT Takeover: Philadelphia 1/27
****1/4

5. IWGP Heavyweight Championship
Kazuchika Okada (c) vs Hiroshi Tanahashi
NJPW Wrestling Dontaku 5/4
****1/4

4. Chicago Street Fight
Johnny Gargano vs Tommaso Ciampa
WWE NXT Takeover: Chicago II 6/16
****1/4

3. Unsanctioned Match
Tommaso Ciampa vs Johnny Gargano
WWE NXT Takeover: New Orleans 4/7
****1/2

2. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Kazuchika Okada
NJPW Destruction in KOBE 9/23
****1/2

1. IWGP Heavyweight Championship - 2 Out of 3 Falls Match
Kazuchika Okada (c) vs Kenny Omega
NJPW DOMINION 6.9 In Osaka Jo-Hall 6/9
****3/4
*


----------



## Taroostyles

Golden Lovers vs Ospreay/Tanahashi 12/15-*****

So I finally got to check this out and yeah this is now one of my favorite tags ever and in my top 5 for MOTY. The Lovers control portion over William is just fucking textbook and the athleticism on display is off the charts. The nearfalls were so well done and the crowd was invested into everything. I adored the finishing stretch and I really think much like the Bucks/Lovers match this wasn't a perfect match execution wise but the story and action more than made up for it. Loved this match entirely.


----------

